# "Official" 2016 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party  - Trick or Treat Fun



## monique5

*Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 2016 (MNSSHP)
*
Welcome to the "Official" 2016 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Thread, where you will get THE most updated information for all of your Halloween needs! Most of this information is from last years party. However, I will update as new information is released. And thanks to @lovethattink who has graciously allowed me to use info from her "Official" 2015 MNSSHP Thread. This will be my 1st MNSSHP, and I am so excited!





Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party - *F*requently *A*sked *Q*uestions​
*What are the dates for the 2016 MNSSHP?*
*September 2016 Dates*
_September_ 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 29 & 30

*October 2016 Dates*
_October_ 2, 4, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 28, 30 & 31

*UPDATES:*_*October 6 & 7 - CANCELLED *_
Call to rebook or to get a refund. Guests may call (407) 566-4985, option 5, between 9:00am and 11:00pm (EST).


*Sold Out Dates:* September 25 (9/25); October 30 (10/20), 31 (9/16)

Disney released Official 2016 MNSSHP Dates the afternoon of 3/23/16. 29 Parties for 2016. 2016 Projected Dates UPDATED on 3/20/16. Projected Dates were accurate.
​
On these nights, the Magic Kingdom closes at 7pm to guests who have not purchased tickets for the Halloween Party.
MNSSHP is from 7pm until midnight.
MNSSHP is traditionally held on Tuesday, Thursday, and Sunday nights in September; and Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, and Sunday nights in October.
*
Official Guest List (2016):*
http://disboards.com/threads/official-2016-mnsshp-guest-list-thread.3495058/


*For those wanting to attend MNSSHP & MVMCP*
*MVMCP 2016 Dates*
_November 7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 15, 18, 27 & 29
December 1, 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 11, 13, 15, 16, 18 & 22_

http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party-2016-have-yourself-a-very-mickey-christmas.3476594/​
*When do MNSSHP Tickets go on sale? *

*Tickets go on sale on Thursday, May 5th.*​
2016 Party Dates were announced on March 23rd with ticket prices posting on May 4th. Tickets on sale date was released on May 4th. 
2015 Party Dates were announced on February 25th (http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...gdom-special-events-tickets-on-sale-in-april/) and tickets sales began on April 8th.
2014 Party Dates were announced on May 5th.
Please note that MNSSHP is a *"hard-ticket" event*. A "hard-ticket" event means you must buy a separate ticket for admission to the party, you cannot use a day of your regular Magic Your Way ticket to attend MNSSHP.
*How much do tickets cost? *
Ticket prices vary depending on the date of the party.
*
2016 Prices (Prices Include Tax)
*
*Advance Purchase Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adults $76.68, Child $71.36
September 29 & 30 - $84.14/$78.81
October 2 & 6 - $91.59/$86.27
October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25 & 27 - $96.92/$91.59

*Same Day Purchase Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adults $84.14, Child $78.81
September 23 - $90.53/$85.20
September 29 & 30 - $93.72/$88.40
October 2 & 6 - $101.18/$95.85
October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 27 - $101.18/$95.85
October 7, 14, 21, 28 & 30 - $101.18/$95.85
October 31 - $111.83/$106.50

*Annual Passholder Advance Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adult $71.34, Child $66.03
September 23 - $83.07/$77.75
September 29 & 30 - $77.75/$72.42
October 2 & 6 - $85.20/$79.88

*Disney Vacation Club Advance Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adult $71.36, Child $66.03
September 23 - $83.07/$77.75
September 29 & 30 - $77.75/$72.42
October 2 & 6 - $85.20/$79.88
October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18 & 20 - $93.72/$88.40

*CM Discounted Parties*: September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25

*Military Ticket Prices* *
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, & 25 - Adult $50.40 plus tax, Child (3-9) – $46.90 plus tax​
*Active and Retired U.S. Military, including members of the U.S. Coast Guard and participating members of the National Guard and Reserve. You can purchase additional tickets for up to five (5) family members and/or friends.​http://www.militarydisneytips.com/
​_Where Can You Purchase These Specially Priced Tickets?_
Direct From Walt Disney World

These special tickets must be purchased in person (with proper military ID) from Walt Disney World ticket or Guest Relations locations! They can not be pre-purchased over the phone or internet.
From Shades of Green

You may also purchase these special tickets in person at Shades of Green's Ticket Office.
There is no tax if purchased through SoG (Reported).
New This Year (2016) - SoG will ship tickets for a fee ($10). Call 407-824-1403 for details.
*Where can I buy the tickets? When should I buy tickets?*

Tickets can be ordered by calling 407-W-DISNEY or purchase online, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/events/. Once you purchase tickets, they will be linked to your _My Disney Experience account_.
Definitely in advance of the party, more parties sold out in advance last year than ever before. Of the 26 parties in 2014, 11 sold out in advance (guest list thread on the Disboards). The first party to sell out was Halloween night (October 31) and that party sold out on August 21.
*What time does MNSSHP start? What time can I enter the park? *

MNSSHP officially starts at 7pm. Guests may enter Magic Kingdom using their party tickets starting at 4pm. This practice is not officially advertised by Disney, but it has been exercised for many years and Cast Members will readily confirm this information. None of the party-specific M&Gs or trick-or-treating will begin until 7pm.
*Do I need a wristband? What if I want to stay without one?*

Yes, a wristband is included in the cost of admission. All ticket holders for this event will be required to wear a wrist band. You may pick-up your wristband and map of the party at designated locations in the MK. 
Once the party begins at 7pm, Cast Members begin looking for those who do not have wristbands to exit the park.
MNSSHP Ticket Holders have purchased tickets with "their money" for the party; if you do not have a ticket/wristband make your way to exit the gates by 7pm.
As discussed on another thread, there are different color wristbands, so NO Double Dipping to attend another party. 
_Oh, my! I'm already in the park. Do I have to exit and re-enter for MNSSHP? No, there are checkpoints within the park to check-in and receive wristbands for MNSSHP!_
_*Locations*_
Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland) 
Fantasy Faire (Fantasyland)
Exit to Monsters, Inc. (Tomorrowland)
​*Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*

No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 7 p.m. start of the party. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-6:30pm time period (FP+ Selections should be booked between 3:30-6:30pm), before the party officially begins. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much.
_When Can I Make FP+ Reservations?_
Staying at a Disney World Resort: 60D in Advance
_ Please note, if you only purchased MNSSHP tickets, your FP+ reservation is still based on resort check-in day._
Staying at a Non-Disney Resort: 30D in Advance

_FastPass+ FAQs_
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-faq-addendum.3538258/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/
​*Do you have a map of the party?*

Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Map gives you an idea of special foods available, as well as show times for the major entertainment.

​*What "tricks-or-treats" are offered?*

More than 40 different kinds of brand-name candies, including Snickers, Milky Way, Butterfingers, M&Ms and Kit Kats, are included in three trick-or-treat candy mixes offered during the parties.
Four treat stops are sponsored at this year’s party, adding Werther’s Caramels, chocolate and yogurt-covered Craisins, Halloween Peeps and Dove chocolates.
Guests are given Trick-or-Treat Bags upon entry into the park, but the bags tend to be small. However, you can bring your own bag or purchase a souvenir bag in the park. Trick-or-Treat Bags can be used at the candy stations found throughout the Magic Kingdom. Locations are indicated on the map. There is no limit to how many times you can go back to the same location for more.

*Food Allergy Info:*

Guests with food allergies can get a special teal bag that will designate them as having an allergy (teal is the color that represents food allergy awareness). These bags can be picked up at Market Street, City Hall, Heritage House, Town Square Theater, or any of the trick or treat locations. At the trick or treat stations, these guests will get a teal token, which can be redeemed for allergy-friendly treats and non-food items at Heritage House and Town Square Theater. These are also the places to stop with any questions about the process.

https://onthegoinmco.com/2016/09/05/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-allergy-friendly

_City Hall will not be passing out allergy-friendly candy this year as they have done in the past._​
*Where can I Trick-or-Treat" in the Magic Kingdom?*

*Main Street, U.S.A.*
Town Square Theater (Allergy Friendly ONLY)

*Adventureland *
Jungle Cruise
Walt Disney's Enchanted Tiki Room
Pirates of the Caribbean queue 

*Frontierland*
Splash Mountain
The dock at Tom Sawyer Island _--- Halloween Peeps_

*Liberty Square* 
Heritage House (Allergy Friendly ONLY) 
Liberty Square Riverboat lower landing

*Fantasyland *
The queue to Peter Pan's Flight
The Castle Wall

*Storybook Circus*
Pete's Silly Slideshow

*Tomorrowland*
At the main doors to Stitch's Great Escape!
Walt Disney's Carousel of Progress
The entrance to Space Mountain
Auntie Gravity's Galactic Goodies

*Full trick-or-treat trail at the Frontierland Railroad Station*
​*What characters can I meet at MNSSHP?*

*Main Street, U.S.A.*
Mickey Mouse at Town Square Theater
Tinker Bell at Town Square Theater
Snow White near City Hall

*Adventureland*
Aladdin, Princess Jasmine, Jafar, Genie and Abu
Tarzan, Jane and Terk
Captain Jack Sparrow

*Liberty Square*
Jack Skellington and Sally (Gazebo)

*Fantasyland*
Belle and Gaston (Gaston's Tavern)
Alice, the Mad Hatter, Tweedle Dee & Tweedle Dum and the Queen of Hearts 
Ariel
Merida
Pooh, Tigger, Eeyore and Piglet
Cinderella, Aurora, Rapunzel and Tianna (Princess Fairytale Hall)

*Storybook Circus*
The Seven Dwarfs
Donald, Daisy and Minnie Mouse
Goofy
Cruella De Vil

*Tomorrowland*
Buzz Lightyear and Lots-o'-Huggin' Bear​*How long are the Character Meet & Greet lines?*

It depends. There are a few of the popular characters that will have lines that begin long before the party starts. If you want to see the 7 Dwarfs or Captain Jack Sparrow you will want to line up around 5:00pm. The other M&G wait times will range from 30-45 minutes. _FYI: Most M&G lines reported as being longer this year; Jack Skellington and Sally reported as meeting at 5pm (line up at 4pm)._
*Can I purchase Memory Maker for MNSSHP ONLY?*

Yes, Disney PhotoPass now offers Memory Maker (MM) One Day (Disney PhotoPass Website Updated on 3/25/16).
The Memory Maker Window begins at 6am EST on the day you use the 1D theme park admission with which MM is bundled at purchase or if MM was purchased separately, the date the photo selected on the MDE app, or of applicable, on MyDisneyPhotoPass.com when purchasing MM or when linking a previously purchased MM code to your Disney account and ends at 5:59am EST on the following day. _(i.e. The 1D Memory Maker can be purchased in the app, after you have a photo loaded into your account, click on the photo, and you will get the option to purchase either the 30-day MM for $169, or the 1-day MM for $59)._

PhotoPass photographers will take Magic Shots during the party where you will pose and when you see the photos afterward, you'll see something magically inserted into the photo. 

*Magic Shots*
_Magic Shots this year include the Headless Horseman (Main Entrance of Magic Kingdom), A Grim Grinning Ghost (Hearse in front of Haunted Mansion), a Pumpkin Patch (Town Square), and the Spooks for a Ghoulish Delight (Main Street, U.S.A.), joining the Apple (Castle Hub), the Mansion Ghost (Haunted Mansion) & Hitchhiking Ghosts (In Front of the Rocking Chairs Next to The Hall of Presidents in Liberty Square). _
_Times: _7-11:30/11:40pm, depending on crowds (Headless Horseman); 7-11:40pm (Apple)
_ _
_ _





​*Are the attractions open during MNSSHP?*

Yes, and the lines for most attractions (except Seven Dwarfs Mine Train) will have much shorter wait times than a regular park day. Please note that typically the Jungle Cruise is closed for MNSSHP.
_List of Open Attractions_​
Main Street, U.S.A.
Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom
Adventureland
The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
Pirates of the Caribbean
Swiss Family Treehouse
A Pirate's Adventure ~ Treasures of the Seven Seas

Frontierland
Country Bear Jamboree
Splash Mountain
Liberty Square
Haunted Mansion

Fantasyland
Prince Charming Regal Carrousel
“It’s a small world”
Mickey’s PhilharMagic
Peter Pan’s Flight
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
Mad Tea Party
Under the Sea ~ Journey of The Little Mermaid
Meet Ariel at Her Grotto
Enchanted Tales with Belle
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train

Storybook Circus
Dumbo the Flying Elephant
The Barnstormer

Tomorrowland
Astro Orbiter
Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin
Space Mountain
Tomorrowland Speedway
Tomorrowland Transit Authority PeopleMover
Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor​
*What time is Happy HalloWishes (Fireworks)?*

HalloWishes is at 10:15pm on party nights.
*What are the times for Mickey's Boo-to-You Halloween Parade?*

Boo-to-You runs at 8:30pm and 11:15pm in September & 8:15pm and 11:15pm in October.
Zootopia Party Patrol (Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps) joins the Creepa Crew on Main Street, U.S.A 
Times: 8:35pm & 11:20pm (September) and 8:20pm & 11:20pm (October)
It has been discussed that the second parade is less crowded than the first. There are advantages and disadvantages to both depending on your party size/age and party plans.  
FYI: The parade route begins in Frontierland, follows the waterway until it reaches Liberty Square, crosses the Liberty Square bridge, circles Central Plaza in front of Cinderella's Castle, then heads down Main Street, U.S.A., where it ends next to Harmony Barbershop.
*Are there any Dining Options?*

Dining is available at select counter service and snack locations throughout the park, but is very limited once the party begins. It’s probably wise to eat your main evening meal prior to attending the party.
_Counter Service Dining Locations Open During Party:_
*Main Street U.S.A.*
Main Street Bakery
Plaza Ice Cream Parlor
Casey's Corner

*Adventureland*
Aloha Isla
Frontierland
Pecos Bills Tall Tale Inn
Westward Ho

*Liberty Square*
Sleepy Hollow
Liberty Square market _(until 9pm)_
Columbia Harbor House _(until 8pm)_

*Fantasyland*
Pinocchio Village Hause _(until 10pm)_
The Friars Nook _(until 10pm)_
Storybook Treats
Gastons Tavern
Be Our Guest Restaurant
Cinderella's Royal table

*Tomorrowland*
Cosmic Rays Starlight Cafe
Cool Ship
The Lunching Pad

_Halloween-themed specialty treats have been available at the following locations:_
*Gaston’s Tavern - *Encahnted Pumpkin Spiced Cupcakes
*Storybook Treats - *Candy Corn Soft Serve Ice Cream
*Main Street Bakery - *Vanilla Spider Cupcakes, Chocolate Worms & Dirt Cupcake, Halloween Sugar Cookie
*Plaza Ice Cream Parlor - *Creepy Ice Cream Cookie Sandwich
*The Friar's Nook* - Ghoulish Strawberry Lemonade Slushy

_*Throughout the Park: *Candy Corn Cotton Candy, Vampire Mickey Popcorn Bucket, Halloween Popcorn Bucket, Halloween Hot Mug, Poison Apple Stein_

_Farewell to the Pumpkin Waffle Sundae at Sleepy Hollow._​
_Previous Options_
_Vampire Mickey Popcorn Bucket (Confirmed for This Year)_​_Zero, Jack Skellington’s Ghost Dog Popcorn Bucket __(Confirmed for This Year)_
_Poison Apple Stein (Friar's Nook & Sleepy Hollow) _
​*Should I attend?*

Is MNSSHP worth it? IMO it is most definitely worth the price at least once. I thoroughly enjoyed MVMCP, so I expect to enjoy MNSSHP. It’s definitely worth it if your budget allows.
There’s plenty of special entertainment, special decorations and lighting, and lots of unique character meet and greets.
If you decide to attend MNSSHP, make sure to purchase your tickets in advance, and use any available discounts (i.e. DVC, AP, etc,).
Tickets are more expensive on the day of the party, and several nights each year sell out completely.
*Party Crowds*

MNSSHP is a special ticket event with a limited amount of tickets sold. It has been discussed that more tickets are being sold as of late. However, due to Party Entertainment, crowds tend to be more concentrated around the events, especially the parade and fireworks. Also, parties are typically busier the closer to Halloween and on Halloween night. If you can attend one in early to mid-September you will find it less crowded than one in late October. Day of the week tends to matter as well, with Monday through Thursday evenings being less busy than the weekend events.
*Transportation*
The Walt Disney World Transportation, including the boat launches, bus and monorail stations, all continue to run during and after Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party. 
​*Weather*

Please note that the party will go on regardless of weather, so even if it's pouring down raining, it will take place. 
Due to Florida weather, ensure that your costume/party attire is cool enough to wear in the heat and humidity and something that can easily be covered in a poncho.
Average high temperature:  84°F
Average low temperature:  66°F
Mean temperature:  75°F
Record high temperature:  95°F (1958)
Record low temperature:  38°F (2008)
Average Precipitation:  2.52 in.

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2014/...endar-with-dining-and-fastpass-booking-dates/



_It's a Halloween Party! Do people dress up?_
YES! Yes! and Yes! Dressing up may be the most fun part of MNSSHP for both children and adults. Adults and children could wear a fun Halloween shirt, or become part of the new disneybounding trend (wear regular clothes that invoke a specific character based on your style and budget.) 

The Pirates League & Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique
The Pirates League offers Pirate or Pirate Princess makeovers, while BBB offers a new Minnie Mouse "witch" inspired look.

Reservations for the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique (407-WDW-STYLE or 407-939-7895) and The Pirates League (407-WDW-CREW or 407-939-2739) should be made as far in advance as possible. These locations book up fast, especially on Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party nights!
*Costume Guidelines for 2016 MNSSHP*​
Disney has revised their costuming guidelines for special events in the theme parks. While costumed attire may be worn, *guests ages 14 and older are strongly discouraged from wearing layered costumes or costume props that surround the entire body as they may be subject to additional security screening.* Additionally, _costumes may not contain any weapons that resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon._​*General*

Disney reserves the right to deny admission to or remove any person wearing attire that is considered inappropriate or attire that could detract from the experience of other Guests.
All Guests may dress as their favorite character, but may not pose for pictures or sign autographs for other Guests.
Costumes must be family-friendly and may not be obstructive, offensive, objectionable or violent.
Costumes may not contain any weapons that resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.
Costumes may not contain sharp objects, pointed objects or materials that may accidentally strike another Guest.
Guests who do not adhere to these guidelines may be refused entry into, and/or removed from, unless his or her costume can be modified to meet the above standards.

*For Guests ages 13 and Under*

Costumes and some masks may be worn, as long as the mask does not cover the entire face and eyes are visible.

*For Guests ages 14 and Older*

Layered costumes or costume props that surround the entire body are strongly discouraged and may be subject to additional security screening.
Costumes may not reach or drag on the ground. (e.g. full-length Princess dresses)
Capes may be worn if the length does not go below the waist.
Themed T-shirts, blouses, sweatshirts, and hats are acceptable.
Acceptable accessories include: transparent wings, plastic light sabers, toy swords, and tutus. Headwear may be worn as long as it does not cover the face.
May not wear masks of any kind.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/​Costume Guidelines Prior to Official MNSSHP Costume Guidelines Released on 3/23/16: new runDisney Costume Guidelines. 
http://www.rundisney.com/blog/articles/new-rundisney-costume-and-safety-guidelines-01-04-16/ 


*MNSSHP Dining FAQ*​*Can I make ADRs in the Magic Kingdom WITHOUT a party ticket?*

*Yes, *you can make your reservations up until 6pm. Please note *you will be asked to leave the property as soon as your dining experience is complete.* If you have not purchased a MNSSHP ticket, you can purchase a same day ticket *IF* the party has not sold out.

*2016 UPDATES: Disney Has Updated Guest Policies for ADRs on MNSSHP Nights. *​
_*Disney Guest Policies (Terms & Conditions)--- The Following Message Appears When Making A Reservations after 6pm. *_
You are making a reservation during an event which requires the purchase of a separately priced event admission ticket (e.g., Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party). Guests with theme park admission must purchase the special event admission ticket to enter or remain in park during the special event. Note: The number of tickets available is limited for special events. Events may sell out early. Special event tickets are valid only during specific event dates and hours. Tickets are nontransferable and nonrefundable. 

*Guest Policies -- The Blue Box YOU SHOULD READ & MUST Check, I have read and agree to the Guest Policies, also states the following:*
If applicable, Hard Ticket Event reservations. You are making a reservation during an event which requires the purchase of a separately prices event admission ticket (ex:Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party). Guests with theme park admission must purchase the special event admission ticket in order to enter or remain in the park during the special event. Special event tickets may be purchased at disneyworld.com or by calling 407-W-DISNEY. 

Note: The number of tickets available is limited for special events. Events may sell out early. Special event tickets are valid only during specific event dates and hours. Tickets are nontransferable and nonrefundable.


*Per Disney's Official Website, MNSSHP Page *https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/​
*Dining reservations are strongly recommended.* To reserve your table during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, please call (407) 939-3463 or (407) WDW-DINE.
Please note: Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party tickets are required to book a dinner reservation.
​*FYI:* When you pick a party night on the reservation pages, for BoG, CRT and CP, it gives the hours for the "Regular" Dinner. Then it lists times for Dinner during a "Special Ticketed Event" right underneath. If you continue and make a reservation under the T&C it will again indicate that you will need party tickets to keep the reservation.

*Be Our Guest*
Breakfast: 8-10am
Lunch: 10:30am-2:30pm
Dinner: 4pm-6:15pm
Dinner (Special Ticketed Event): 6:20-10pm

*Cinderella's Royal Table*
Breakfast: 7:55-10:15am
Lunch: 11:30am-2:50pm
Dinner: 4-5:55pm
Dinner (Special Ticketed Event): 6:40-11:20pm

*The Crystal Palace*
Breakfast: 8-10:45am
Lunch: 11:30am-2:45pm
Dinner: 3:15-6:30pm
Dinner (Special Ticketed Event): 7-8pm​*Should I eat in a Disney Restaurant while the party is going on? Will I miss something?*

This is subjective, and you will see conflicting opinions posted on various threads. Remember - you can enter the park at 4pm if you have purchased a MNSSHP ticket. If you want to you can make an ADR starting from 4pm and on. Most agree that you should eat either before, or during the 4-7pm time periods so you *DO NOT waste time/miss the Halloween Festivities*.
If you choose to make a ADR during during MNSSHP, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/
During the specially ticketed Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party, 3 of the most popular and engaging table service restaurants in Magic Kingdom park are open for dinner.
_*Be Our Guest*_
Venture to the Beast’s Castle for a sumptuous show-stopping supper served in one of 3 sensational dining rooms.​
_*Cinderella's Royal Table*_
Disney Princesses welcome you for a one-of-a-kind fairytale feast inside Cinderella Castle.​
_*Crystal Palace*_
Feeling rumbly in your tumbly? Join Winnie the Pooh and friends for a delightful dinner buffet.​*Is there a Premium Dining Package and/or Dessert party?*

*Yes, there is a Dessert Party this year! *
*2016 - Happy *_*HalloWishes Dessert Package*_
The Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package costs $79 for adults or $47 for children (ages 3 to 9). A separate Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party ticket is also required and is not included in the price of the package. Call (407) 939-3463 to reserve your premium package or book online. 

Enjoy Mickey’s “Boo-To-You” Halloween Parade from a special reserved Main Street, U.S.A. location. Experience fun, frightful floats and kooky-spooky Disney Characters dressed in their Halloween finest—followed by a private dessert party with to-die-for views of the Happy HalloWishes Fireworks bursting above Cinderella Castle!

Guests who have purchased the Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package may check in from 4:00 PM to 7:00 PM at the Tomorrowland Terrance, where they will receive a credential for identification.
Starting at 7:30 PM, Guests will meet at the parade viewing area located by the flag pole in Town Square (inside the park after you pass under the train station) to see Mickey’s “Boo-to-You” Halloween Parade, which will start at 8:30 PM.
After the parade, Guests will be escorted to Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant, the location for both the dessert party and the Happy HalloWishes fireworks viewing at 10:15 PM. Guests who miss the parade viewing can check in directly at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant at 9:30 PM.

*Haunted Mansion*
Madame Carlotta and Madame Rinata _*typically*_ sit on the lawn of the Haunted Mansion entertaining guests in line. 
*Times: 7:15pm-10:15pm and 10:45pm-11:35pm*
There's also special PhotoPass opportunity with the Hitchhiking Ghosts _(See Magic Shots Info)_. 

*MNSSHP Entertainment*​*
Trick-or-Treat Fun*
Guests are given Trick-or-Treat Bags upon entry into the party. Trick-or-Treat Bags can be used at the candy stations found throughout the Magic Kingdom. Locations are indicated on the map. 




2016 Free Trick-or-Treat Bag 

*
Mickey’s “Boo-To-You” Halloween Parade*
See the Headless Horseman! 
_Headleass Horseman Times: __8:25pm & 11:10pm (September) and __8:10pm and 11:10pm (October)_; These are the Times He steps Out From Frontierland
See your favorite characters dressed up in their Halloween costumes, beloved Disney Characters and Disney Villains!
Zootopia Party Patrol (Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps) joins the Creepa Crew on Main Street, U.S.A! 
_Zootopia Party Patrol Times:_ _8:35pm & 11:20pm (September) and 8:20pm & 11:20pm (October)_
_Times:_ 8:30pm (September) & 8:15 (October) and 11:15pm (Begins in Frontierland)







*Celebrate the Magic "Villains" Castle Show*
Disney Villains take center stage in a nighttime projection show on Cinderella Castle. 
_Time: _10:00pm
*



*insidethemagic 


*Happy HalloWishes Fireworks*
The Haunted Mansion's Ghost Host welcomes guests to the show where the Disney Villains fill the sky with fireworks and remixes of their theme songs. A party in the sky!   
_Time: _10:15pm



*Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular *(Castle Stage)
The Sanderson Sisters from Disney's film _Hocus Pocus,_ return to the mortal world each Halloween season for 1 night. The sisters take over the Magic Kingdom to throw an evil Halloween Party. The show feature dancers, projections and other special effects.
_Times: _8:00pm (7:45pm in October), 9:15pm, 10:40pm and 12:00am
(No 8pm Show on September 2, 8, 11 & 13)
*



*KennyThePirate


*Character Meet & Greets*
*



*insidethemagic


*Dance Party*
*Monstrous Scream-O-Ween Ball* - Tomorrowland's Rockettower Plaza 
Dare to scare this Halloween as you kick up your feet with Mike, Sulley and other favorite friends from Monstropolis. Featuring the stars from the Disney·Pixar films _Monsters, Inc. _and _Monsters University._
_Time: _7pm-12am


*Cadaver Dans *(Frontierland)
Ghostly group of entertainers that will take you through rousing renditions of spooky Disney classics like “Grim Grinning Ghosts”, “Cruella DeVil” and the “Oogie Boogie Song” among others. 
_Times:_ 7:15pm, 8:00pm, 9:15pm, 9:55pm and 10:50pm
 


*Exclusive Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom Card*
*2016*

_The journey begins at the *Firehouse on Main Street, U.S.A.*, where you can pick up everything you need to play. This special event card will be distributed separately (and in addition to) the regular Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom card packs you’re given at this location. *Guests must register to play with their party ticket and event wristband in order to get one.*_
_*Time: 4:00pm-Midnight*_


* Exclusive Merchandise*
Disney always has exclusive MNSSHP merchandise available to purchase during their parties. It has been mentioned that the easiest place to find items is The Emporium. Items like limited-edition MNSSHP trading pins, event t-shirts, a special edition MagicBand, and other collectibles. ​
_Party-exclusive merchandise is available at the following locations:_
*Big Top Souvenirs, *New Fantasyland (Pins; Apparel & Holiday Ornaments)
*Box Office Gifts, *Main Street, U.S.A. (MagicBands)
*Emporium*, Main Street, U.S.A. (T-shirts and MagicBands)
*Mickey’s Star Traders, *Tomorrowland (T-shirts)​

*Mickey’s Spooktacular Celebration*
In-Room Celebrations help create magical memories and place you directly into your own Disney story. Experience an over-the-top, personalized, Not-So-Scary Halloween Party welcome—prepared by Mickey Mouse himself!
_*Disney Floral & Gifts - Halloween 2016*_
http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/holidays/halloween.do?nType=1​


----------



## monique5

Decided to give this thread a whirl.  This is a place holder. Updates to come as Party Details are released.
Following suit of @CampbellzSoup, http://www.disboards.com/threads/of...ave-yourself-a-very-mickey-christmas.3476594/.


*Miscellaneous Halloween Information*
*(September & October Happenings Around the World)*​__*Halloween-themed specialty treats - Popcorn Buckets *
_Previous Options_
_Vampire Mickey Popcorn Bucket (Confirmed for This Year)_
_Zero, Jack Skellington’s Ghost Dog Popcorn Bucket (Confirmed for This Year)_
_Poison Apple Stein (Friar's Nook & Sleepy Hollow) _
_   _

*MNSSHP Green Plastic RFID Cards --- New Designs for 2016*
 

*HalloWishes Viewing Locations*
​
*Celebrate Halloween at "Club Villain" at Disney's Hollywood Studios *

On Friday and Saturday nights from September 2-October 29 (and also on October 31), Sunset Showcase will host “Club Villain,” a special ticketed event filled with fabulous performances, delicious food, bewitching cocktails and enchanting encounters with some legendary Disney villains.​
Separate admission to Disney’s Hollywood Studios is required, and is not included in the price of this package.​
Tickets to Club Villain can be purchased for $129 per person, tax and gratuity included. Reservations are recommended and can be made up to 90 days in advance, either by booking online or by calling (407) 939-3463.​
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/club-villain/​
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/...at-club-villain-in-disneys-hollywood-studios/​
http://www.disboards.com/threads/club-villain.3471963/​
*Walt Disney World Resort Halloween Activities *
*2016: *http://www.disboards.com/threads/list-of-halloween-activities-by-resorts.3550980/


*2015: *http://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/09/27/disney-world-resort-halloween-activities/#more-29120

*Minnie's Halloween Dine @ Hollywood & Vine (HS): September 12, 2016 - November 6, 2016*

Dinner Buffet: 4:15-8:00pm
Minnie will throw dinner party to "celebrate the frightening fun of Halloween." 
The music, decor, costumes, menus and interactive musical moments will change with each season. 
Dinner is $46.99 for adults and $27.99 for children.
 

*Stay in the Middle of the Magic and Save Up to 25% on Rooms at Select Disney Resort Hotels *
*--- During MNSSHP Nights*

Book now through August 31, 2016 for stays most nights August 26 through November 5, 2016.

*Find the Halloween DISigns that you are looking - T-shirts, Autograph Pages/Covers, Invitations, Coupons, etc.! *_These designs are FREE with restrictions!_

http://disboards.com/forums/creative-disigns.105/

http://disboards.com/threads/creati...les-all-must-comply-updated-5-2-2016.3081732/

http://disboards.com/threads/meet-the-active-disigners-updated-april-2016.3476222/

*Halloween Specific DISigners! *

http://disboards.com/threads/ladyb-disigns-please-read-post-1-open-for-requests.3268440/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/ma...mply-with-rules-especially-no-quotes.3245428/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/mels-coupon-corner-away-till-july-1st.3380253/

*Mickey's Royal Friendship Faire (MK Castle Stage Show)*
Mickey's Royal Friendship Faire to celebrate autumn and the holiday season, with changes to both the music and costumes in the finale scene. _Wonder what that means for Halloween?_​
http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-coming-to-mickeys-royal-friendship-faire.htm​*Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular*
Now through October 1st
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/star-wars-galactic-spectacular/​
*Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party at Disney's Hollywood Studios*
Now through October 1st 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/galactic-dessert-party/​*Disney Early Morning Magic - Fantasyland*
Sundays & Tuesday, Now through September 27th
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/early-morning-magic/​
*Disney Early Morning Magic- Disney's Hollywood Studios*
Mondays & Wednesday, August 1 - September 28th
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/morning-magic/


**

*Old MNSSHP Details*​
*Ticket On Sale Dates*
2016: May 5th
2015: April 8th 
2014: May 5th 
2013: May 1st

*2015 Official MNSSHP Thread:*
*http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2015-mnsshp-thread.3383728/*

*2015 MNSSHP Dates*
*September *15, 18, 20, 22, 25 & 27
*October *1, 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29 & 31
*November *1

*2015 Sold Out Dates: *9/15 (Sold Out 9/15), 9/22 (Sold Out 9/22) 9/25 (Sold Out 9/23), 9/27(Sold Out 9/26), 10/9, 10/23 (Sold Out 10/20), 10/25 (Sold Out 10/22), 10/27 (Sold Out on 10/19/15), 10/29 (Sold Out 10/14/16), 10/31 (Sold Out on 8/2/15) and 11/1 (Sold Out on 10/5/15) --- 25 Parties in 2015

*2015 Prices*
*Dates: Sept. 15, 18, 20, 22, 25, 27; Oct. 1*
_Advance Purchase Price_ (adults/children): $68/$63
_Same Day Purchase Price _(adults/children): $74/$69
_DVC/AP Prices_: Adult: $63 + tax, Child: $58 + tax
_Military Ticket Prices _(adults/children): $47.60/$41.10​*​Dates: Oct. 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29, Nov. 1*

_Advance Purchase Price_ (adults/children): $74/$69
_Same Day Purchase Price _(adults/children): $79/$74​*Dates: Oct. 31 Price, no matter when you buy them (adults/children): $87/$82*​*New for 2015 - Happy HalloWishes Dessert Package*
Provides VIP seating for the parade and a Halloween-Themed version of the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party. It costs $69 for adults and $39 for kids and can be booked online or by calling 407-939-3463.

*New For 2015 - Hocus Pocus Villain Spectacular!*
Hosted by the three sisters from the Disney film _Hocus Pocus_, this Villain Spectacular will be held on the Castle stage and feature a multitude of malevolent masters from Disney's favorite movies. Dr. Facilier (_The Princess and the Frog_), Oogie Boogie (_The Nightmare Before Christmas_, and Maleficent (_Sleeping Beauty_) are expected to appear in this show that will also feature "projections and special effects.*" *

*2015 Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom Card*


*2014 MNSSHP Info:*
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...eets-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/

*2014 MNSSHP Dates*
*September *1, 9, 12, 14, 16, 19, 21, 23, 26 & 28
*October *2, 3, 5, 9, 10, 13, 16, 17, 19, 21, 23, 24, 26, 27, 30 & 31

*2014 Prices*
*Advance Sales Pricing is available for all events except 10/10, 10/17, 10/24, 10/30, & 10/31. For events on these dates, only Same-Day Sales Pricing applies.*

*Dates: September*
_Advance Purchase Price_ (adults/children): $62/$57
_Same Day Purchase Price _(adults/children): $68/$63
_DVC/AP Prices_: Adult: $58 + tax, Child: $53 + tax​*​Dates: October*
_Advance Purchase Price_ (adults/children): $67/$62
_Same Day Purchase Price _(adults/children): $71/$66
_Halloween_: $77/72
_DVC/AP Prices_: Adult: $64 + tax, Child: $59 + tax​*2014 Villains' Sinister Soiree: A Wicked Takeover of Cinderella Castle*
New in 2014, this dessert dinner of the dishonorable gathers several of Disney's more nefarious characters inside Cinderella Castle. It is a separately ticketed event on top of the ticket to enter Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party. Admission to the Sinister Soiree is an extra $99 per person plus tax.

Admission to the Sinister Soiree includes a dessert party set inside the confines of Cinderella's Royal Table. There will also be live music supplied by a piano player and singing by Lady Tremaine.

Admission to the Villains' Soiree also allows access to preferred viewing spots for the 8:15pm Boo-To-You Parade and Happy HalloWishes. You also get an autograph card and a souvenir Maleficent dragon cup.

*2013 Official MNSSHP Thread:*
*http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2013-mnsshp-information.3105119/*

*2013 MNSSHP*
*Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade*
*Happy HalloWishes Fireworks*
*Villains' Dance Mix & Mingle Castle Show*
*Celebrate the Magic*

*2013 MNSSHP Dates*
*September *10, 13, 17, 20, 24, 27 & 29
*October *3, 4, 6, 10, 11, 14, 17, 18, 20, 22, 24, 25, 27, 29 & 31
*November *1
*2013 Prices*
*Advance Purchase pricing is available for all events except 10/11, 10/18, 10/25 & 10/31. For events on these dates, only Same-Day Sales Pricing applies.*

_*Advance Purchase Price*_* (adults/children):*
September Nights: $59/$54 
September 29, October and November Nights: $62/$57​*​Same Day Purchase Price (adults/children):*
September Nights: $65/$60
September 29, October and November Nights: $67/$62​*​Halloween: $73/$68*

*DVC/AP Prices:*
_Specially priced tickets are available to Disney Vacation Club Members and Passholders with the following Annual Passes - Premier Passport, Premium Annual Pass, Annual Pass, Seasonal Pass, Weekday Select Pass, and Epcot After 4pm Annual Pass for the following event days: 9/10, 9/13, 9/17, 9/20, 9/24, 9/27, 9/29, 10/3, 10/6, 10/10, 10/14, 10/17, 10/20, 10/22 & 10/24._

*September Nights: $56/$51*
*September 29 & October Nights: $58/$53*​*2012 MNSSHP*
*Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade*
*Happy HalloWishes Fireworks*
*Villains' Dance Mix & Mingle Castle Show*

*2012 MNSSHP Dates*
*September *11, 14, 18, 21, 25, 28 & 30
*October *4, 5, 8, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23, 25, 26, 28, 30 & 31
*November *2

*2012 Prices *_*(Prices Exclude Tax)*_
*September 11 - September 28*
Advance Purchase Price: $55.95/$50.95
Same Day Purchase Price: $62.95/$57.95
Annual Passholder & DVC Member: $52.95/$47.95​*​September 30 - November 2 (Excluding October 31)*
Advance Purchase Price: $58.95/$53.95
Same Day Purchase Price: $64.95/$59.95
Annual Passholder & DVC Member: $54.95/$49.95​*​October 31: $69.95/$64.95*

*Blackout Dates for AP Discounts: October 5, 12, 26, 28, 30, 31 and November 2*
*Blackout Dates for Advance Purchase Discounts: October 5, 12, 26 & 31*​*​2011 MNSSHP*
*Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade*
*Happy HalloWishes Fireworks*
*Villains' Dance Mix & Mingle Castle Show*

*2011 MNSSHP Dates*
*September *13, 16, 20, 23, 27 & 30 (Sold Out)
*October *2, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 28, 30 & 31 (Sold Out)
*November *1
*2011 Prices (Prices Exclude Tax)*
*September 13 - September 30*
Advance Purchase Price: $53.95/$47.95
Same Day Purchase Price: $59.95/$53.95
Annual Passholder & DVC Member: $49.95/$43.95​*​October 2 to November 1*
Advance Purchase Price: $56.95/$51.95
Same Day Purchase Price: $62.95/$57.95
Annual Passholder & DVC Member: $52.95/$47.95​*​Blackout Dates for Discounts: October 7, 13, 21, 28, 30 & 31*​*​2010 MNSSHP*
*Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade*
*Happy HalloWishes Fireworks*
*Villains' Dance Mix & Mingle Castle Show*

*2010 MNSSHP Dates*
*September *14, 18, 21, 23, 25, 28 & 30
*October *1, 3, 7, 8, 11, 12, 14, 17, 19, 21, 22, 24, 26, 28, 29 & 31 (Sold Out)
*November *1
*2010 Prices (Prices Exclude Tax)*
Advance Purchase Price: $53.95/$47.95
Same Day Purchase Price: $59.95/$53.95
Annual Passholder & DVC Member: $49.95/$43.95

*October 29 and 31 Pricing: $64.95/$58.95*

*Blackouts*
*Annual Passholder & DVC Member discounts are not available on September 25, October 8, 22, 28, 29, 31 & November 1.*

*Advance Purchase Discounts are not available on October 8, 22, 28, 29 & 31.*​*​2009 MNSSHP*
*Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade*
*Happy HalloWishes Fireworks*
*Villains' Dance Mix & Mingle Castle Show*

*2009 MNSSHP Dates*
*September *4, 11, 15, 18, 22, 25 & 29
*October *1, 2, 6, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29 & 31 (Sold Out)
*November *1
*2009 Prices **(Prices Exclude Tax)*
Advance Purchase Price: $52/$46
Same Day Purchase Price: $59/$53
Annual Passholder & DVC Member: $49/$43

*Blackouts*
*Annual Passholder and DVC Member discounts are not available on October 2, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29, 31 & November 1.*

*Advance purchase discounts are not available on October 9, 15, 23, 29, 31 & November 1.*

*PhotoPass*

Save 40% on your favorite MNSSHP photos!
Use the one-time discount code located on the back of your Disney’s PhotoPass card to save 40% on all photo prints purchased at Town Square Exposition Hall or online at www.disneyphotopass.com.
This offer is good only on photos from tonight's party and is not valid in any other theme park.
Disney’s PhotoPass photographers can be found throughout the party along Main Street, U.S.A., near Cinderella Castle, and at most character meet & greet locations.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

joining


----------



## Disneylover99

Excited to see this thread! Even though I won't be able to go. 
I love to hear about Everyone's costumes.


----------



## disBEAST

Hmm I might have to retire my Fix-It Felix costume this year. Need something new!


----------



## mom2rtk

The most current information we have is that only children under 14 will be allowed to wear full costumes. I would adjust that as we all hope for a change to that policy.


----------



## Raya

Subscribing. Also you might want to add that parties are traditionally held on Tuesday, Thursday, and Sunday nights in Sept. then on Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, and Sunday nights in Oct.


----------



## lovethattink

Great start! And thanks for taking over the thread. 

Costumes will be the biggest change this year. As of now, only kids (under 14) can wear costumes, over 14 may not. I'm sure addition guidelines will be in place for the parties. Hopefully,  something similar to the RunDisney guidelines.


----------



## BusMan

Curious if the first party of the year tends to bring in large crowds, despite it (potentially) being on a Tuesday.


----------



## ktlm

BusMan said:


> Curious if the first party of the year tends to bring in large crowds, despite it (potentially) being on a Tuesday.



I think last year the 1st party sold out, but before last year I don't think the first one has usually been  a sell out.  I think it will be interesting to see what their adult costume policy is and how that plays into ticket sales.  It will also be interesting to see if they do ban costumes for anyone 14 and over if they will then change the costume policy if they discover that tickets aren't selling as well as usual.  I have to think an adult costume ban would hurt ticket sales. I suspect there may not be nearly as many sold out parties this year if they have a total adult ban.  (Although, the rumors I have seen is that it may be  limited costumes allowed - no robes (aka no jedis), no capes past the waist, no costumes that reach or touch the ground (i.e. no full length princess dresses), no costume props or prop costumes (i.e. no up house or push the talking trash can), no layered costumes that could conceal items, etc.  That would still prohibit a ton of the great costumes we have seen, but it would be better than nothing).

 For us, one of the best things about MNSSHP is seeing what all the adults are wearing.  It is such a fun party atmosphere due to the adult guests in costume and feeling like kids again.  We have been to WDW in October and to the MNSSHP party the last 3 years.  The first year we went to 2 parties during our trip.  It was our first October trip and MNSSHP hooked us.  The next 2 years we planned October trips again, and we went to 3 MNSSHP during our trips.  In chatting with people at the party we talked to lots of adults in costume who either lived in the area or were off duty CMs who talked about how they had tickets for multiple parties during the season because they loved to be in the atmosphere and see what all the grown ups were wearing.   I know that if there is a costume ban (especially after all the character and dance party cuts we experienced last year), we are not going to multiple parties.  We have also decided that if the costume ban happens, we will likely  just cancel our October WDW trip and go  to another vacation destination this year.  I think with all the little cuts we experienced on our trip last October (which was the first trip we really felt like we were paying more, but getting less), an MNSSHP costume ban might put us over the edge for this year's trip.   I have to think that party ticket sales will be down at least somewhat if they have a full adult costume ban for the parties.


----------



## Lynne G

wahoo.  I so enjoyed this, that I'll be back for round 3.  Subbing.


----------



## Lirael

monique5 said:


> While dates for the Halloween Party have not yet been released, it is expect to occur multiple nights this year, likely starting on September 13, 2016 and ending November 1, 2016.



Wouldn't the 8th be the possible first day? The September Hours released has MK from 9am to 7pm on 09/08/2016


----------



## GraceMonica

Joining in! I'll be there the last week of october! Super stoked!


----------



## Disneylover99

Lirael said:


> Wouldn't the 8th be the possible first day? The September Hours released has MK from 9am to 7pm on 09/08/2016


Anything is possible, but I doubt it. Early September closings for the MK were listed at 7pm last year as well. They will update those hours closer to September.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

http://www.disboards.com/threads/wi...at-the-halloween-party.3482132/#post-55141511

here are the current details on costumes


----------



## anneboleyn

My trip is September 11-16, so I am hoping hoping hoping that the Halloween party will be taking place that week! Between that and the F&W festival now beginning on September 14th, my trip may be even more magical than I previously thought!


----------



## dmc6469

I can't wait.  2nd trip to WDW and 1st party!!


----------



## Vgraves2003

When do they announce the dates of the parties?


----------



## MrsSkellington

ktlm said:


> For us, one of the best things about MNSSHP is seeing what all the adults are wearing.  It is such a fun party atmosphere due to the adult guests in costume and feeling like kids again.  We have been to WDW in October and to the MNSSHP party the last 3 years.  The first year we went to 2 parties during our trip.  It was our first October trip and MNSSHP hooked us.  The next 2 years we planned October trips again, and we went to 3 MNSSHP during our trips.  In chatting with people at the party we talked to lots of adults in costume who either lived in the area or were off duty CMs who talked about how they had tickets for multiple parties during the season because they loved to be in the atmosphere and see what all the grown ups were wearing.   I know that if there is a costume ban (especially after all the character and dance party cuts we experienced last year), we are not going to multiple parties.  We have also decided that if the costume ban happens, we will likely  just cancel our October WDW trip and go  to another vacation destination this year.  I think with all the little cuts we experienced on our trip last October (which was the first trip we really felt like we were paying more, but getting less), an MNSSHP costume ban might put us over the edge for this year's trip.   I have to think that party ticket sales will be down at least somewhat if they have a full adult costume ban for the parties.



Last year was our first MNSSHP, and my husband LOVED the costumes. He didn't believe me when I told him adults dressed up. We are going again this year, but if the adult costume ban is still in effect, it might not be worth the extra money to go to the party, since that was a big part of the fun.


----------



## TurtleGirl3

We had plans to go this year but will not be going if the policy on adult costumes does not change. That was the fun part of the party for us!


----------



## kpearl

Following! We'll be there Sept 12-24. Looking forward to MNSSHP at least one night and F&W (a first for us!!). 

In the past years, what have some of you dressed up as? I'm really hoping they will lift the ban on adults dressing up. I want to put together a cute couple costume. Nothing over the top, just looking to have a bit of fun and join the festivities. I love Halloween!


----------



## HollyMD

I want to go! But I also want to dress up


----------



## ktlm

kpearl said:


> Following! We'll be there Sept 12-24. Looking forward to MNSSHP at least one night and F&W (a first for us!!).
> 
> In the past years, what have some of you dressed up as? I'm really hoping they will lift the ban on adults dressing up. I want to put together a cute couple costume. Nothing over the top, just looking to have a bit of fun and join the festivities. I love Halloween!



Our family never agrees on a theme, so we each do our own thing.  I've been villager Belle, Alice and Cruella.  The Cruella is my favorite costume, but the version I have (which was a Disney park/store Europe version) has a cape that comes down to my knees or below, so that would be banned under the limited rules if those are in place for the party.   DH, who is not really a costume guy,  uses the superhero costume T-shirts and regular shorts.  I know at least of couple of those T-shirts have capes attached and I think the capes hang below the waist so they are probably out too.   DD has been different princesses, villager Belle, Young Maleficent (AJ movie version), and a Haunted Mansion Ghost host (easily done with the T-shirt and headband WDW sells and a black skirt).  There are threads around  that have lots of pics of peoples' MNSSHP costumes.  We have seen tons of cute couples costumes at MNSSHP- some are Disney themed and some are not (I remember a really cute Gru and Lucy). Last year it seemed like Anger and Joy (inside out) were the common pair- we saw a TON of couples dressed as  them.


----------



## pryzeless

I am very excited for this as we are going the first week in October.


----------



## Jenniedisney

Does anyone know what the price of a ticket was for last year? My sister is thinking of going when she's there in September but not sure on prices. Thanks


----------



## Mouseketeers4

So happy to see this thread!  We are taking the kids to WDW for the first time and it's also our first MNSSHP.  We'll be there 10/15-24.  I'm a little concerned after the cuts to last year's parties as well as the major crowd issues many reported, but I'm sure we'll still have a great time.  I have been planning family costumes since before the new costume rules came out but I'm going to go ahead with them.  Fortunately I chose something that I don't think has the potential to be blocked from entering the park.


----------



## skuttle

Following!  We decided to do a quick long weekend trip just to check out MNSSHP this year.  We will be there Oct. 6-9, and thinking of doing party on the Thursday if possible.  Assuming Thursday would be less crowded than Friday. We are excited! Our first MNSSHP and our first attempt at a long weekend trip.



monique5 said:


> You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-7 p.m. time period, before the party officially begins.



Is this really true??


----------



## ktlm

Jenniedisney said:


> Does anyone know what the price of a ticket was for last year? My sister is thinking of going when she's there in September but not sure on prices. Thanks



Last year the ticket prices were $74 or $79 per adult (ages 10 and up)  and $69 or $74 for children (ages 3-9).  Under 3 are free.  The price depends on which party you attend.  Friday night is the higher price, and some of the weekday parties are the lower price.


----------



## Raya

skuttle said:


> Is this really true??



Yes. You can make 3 FP+ reservations as long as the third is finished before 7pm. You are not restricted from making a FP reservation from before when you can enter the park at 4pm. Thus you can go 3:30 to 4:30, 4:45 to 5:45, and 5:55 to 6:55.  You can not get a 6:30 to 7:30 FP, or even a 6:05 to 7:05.


----------



## skuttle

Raya said:


> Yes. You can make 3 FP+ reservations as long as the third is finished before 7pm. You are not restricted from making a FP reservation from before when you can enter the park at 4pm. Thus you can go 3:30 to 4:30, 4:45 to 5:45, and 5:55 to 6:55.  You can not get a 6:30 to 7:30 FP, or even a 6:05 to 7:05.



Wow thanks!  I had no clue!  I thought we were just out of luck.


----------



## brownie_17

This will be our first party!!!! We got our girls' costumes last year the day after Halloween.


----------



## foots

The wife and I have been twice. And she loves to dress up in costume. We're going again in Sept, but if she can't dress up we will most likely not attend this year. That really would be sad. So many liked to dress up. Can someone please confirm that "No costumes will be allowed" Thanks

foots


----------



## Jenniedisney

ktlm said:


> Last year the ticket prices were $74 or $79 per adult (ages 10 and up)  and $69 or $74 for children (ages 3-9).  Under 3 are free.  The price depends on which party you attend.  Friday night is the higher price, and some of the weekday parties are the lower price.



Great, thank you!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

This will be our first year going! We've done  one MVMCP before and loved it, but we're excited to try MNSSHP this year in September!!


----------



## montugirl

Following


----------



## GaryDis

montugirl said:


> Following


It's unnecessary to post a reply just to watch a thread.  If you look at the upper right of any thread, immediately above the border of the topmost post, you'll see a link reading "Watch Thread."  Click it, enter your options, and you're all set.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Count me in!!!

Thanks for carrying the thread on for 2016!

I've been to wdw many times, but this will be our first Mnsshp. So excited!!!! Can't wait to read all of the great advice here!

Hoping that the veterans are right and that the prelim Sept calendar will be modified to show that wishes will be held in non-party nights. I think we are going in September, but I can't imagine a trip without wishes!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

I'll be going 10/31 in costume the same as last 2 years. Can't see them banning costumes on Halloween itself unless they want to take a paycut.


As for costumes, theres differing opinions on rules, Cm's have told me as long as its not like a park character.

As for fp, yes 4 to 7 with party ticket.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

http://nempablog.jtcent.com/2010/09/tdl-halloween-costumes-rules.html
could this be the new MNSSHP costume rules


----------



## JennyMP03

I've only been to MNSSHP once, and while I currently have no plans to go again, I hope they don't prevent older teens and adults from wearing costumes. I dressed up as Snow White, and it's a silly thing, but it made me happy each time a CM called me "Snow" or "Princess". (I had on a cheap costume store dress-- nothing children could misconstrue as the 'real' Snow White.) I never had the princess-makeover-at-Disney-World experience as a child, so I truly enjoyed the opportunity to gently indulge in it for a day.  I was hesitant when I left our room at Pop in my costume, but once we got to MK, I was so happy to be dressed up. My husband and I had so much fun running around collecting candy, me with my Nikes peeking beneath the hem of my Princess skirt. I felt young and light in that moment, and it wouldn't have been the same if I were in plain clothes. I hope trick-or-treating around the Magic Kingdom in costume continues to be open to people of all ages.


----------



## monique5

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> http://nempablog.jtcent.com/2010/09/tdl-halloween-costumes-rules.html
> could this be the new MNSSHP costume rules


That's from 2010 & Tokyo.
1st post has most up to date info with new runDisney link for new guidelines for security. Nothing official for MNSSHP as of date.


----------



## Lirael

Do they have ADRs for 6pm or later on MNSSHP days for people with only regular park ticket? It seems like my birthday might fall on a party day and I wanted a BOG dinner to celebrate, but I know some people with me will only have the regular park ticket.


----------



## Crickey

Me and the GF are going to a party this year. In the UK we have nothing for Halloween like this so really looking forward to it.

Just waiting on the dates to be announced


----------



## Disneymom1126

Lirael said:


> Do they have ADRs for 6pm or later on MNSSHP days for people with only regular park ticket? It seems like my birthday might fall on a party day and I wanted a BOG dinner to celebrate, but I know some people with me will only have the regular park ticket.



Yes - they do.  Your ADR can begin anytime before 7:00 and when it's done my understanding is anyone without a party band will be directed to the front of the park to leave. If anyone is staying, you should be sure and get your party band before you go to your ADR because you can only get those up until 7:00.


----------



## Lirael

Disneymom1126 said:


> Yes - they do.  Your ADR can begin anytime before 7:00 and when it's done my understanding is anyone without a party band will be directed to the front of the park to leave. If anyone is staying, you should be sure and get your party band before you go to your ADR because you can only get those up until 7:00.


Thank you! Great, now all I need is to convince my worried parents disney wants their dining money too much to kick them out of BOG at 7pm sharp


----------



## kpearl

ktlm said:


> Our family never agrees on a theme, so we each do our own thing.  I've been villager Belle, Alice and Cruella.  The Cruella is my favorite costume, but the version I have (which was a Disney park/store Europe version) has a cape that comes down to my knees or below, so that would be banned under the limited rules if those are in place for the party.   DH, who is not really a costume guy,  uses the superhero costume T-shirts and regular shorts.  I know at least of couple of those T-shirts have capes attached and I think the capes hang below the waist so they are probably out too.   DD has been different princesses, villager Belle, Young Maleficent (AJ movie version), and a Haunted Mansion Ghost host (easily done with the T-shirt and headband WDW sells and a black skirt).  There are threads around  that have lots of pics of peoples' MNSSHP costumes.  We have seen tons of cute couples costumes at MNSSHP- some are Disney themed and some are not (I remember a really cute Gru and Lucy). Last year it seemed like Anger and Joy (inside out) were the common pair- we saw a TON of couples dressed as them.



Oh my goodness, those costumes sound adorable!! So creative. My DF isn't really a costume guy either but I think for this type of occasion he'll be a little bit more flexible. I'm such a sucker for Lady & the Tramp so I was thinking of dressing us up as that. Maybe just do t-shirts and decorate the neckline to be the collars. I saw a pair of cute lady-eqsue floppy ears and tail on Ebay that was inexpensive.


----------



## Pixie8913

Going on my first trip to Disney and NEED to go to this


----------



## KristiKat

We're headed down in October and planning to attend. It will be our first time going in October and we are excited to not only see the Halloween decorations but to also go to the party. It's always been on my Disney bucket list. We are not so patiently waiting for the date announcement and tickets to go on sale.


----------



## RachaelA

I'm curious to see if they do an 11/1 party this year since Halloween falls on a Monday which isn't a normal party night.

We arrive 10/28 so whenever we choose to go will be sold out anyways.


----------



## Paigevon

So excited for our first MNSSHP this year!  I do hope adult costumes are allowed.   Lovely thread!


----------



## nellypooh1

Can't wait!


----------



## publix subs

anyone know when Oct. 31st sold out in 2015? I believe the OP states the date for 2014


----------



## Melissa_E

When we planned our October WDW and WWoHP visit, I didn't even think of MNSSHP.  Now I'm psyched we'll be there when it happens!


----------



## monique5

publix subs said:


> anyone know when Oct. 31st sold out in 2015? I believe the OP states the date for 2014



Edit: Sold Out on August 21, 2015

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...y-halloween-party-sold-out-for-october-31.htm


----------



## PSULion

monique5 said:


> Didn't find an exact date, but it was by 9/15/15.



Pretty sure it was in August.


----------



## publix subs

awesome thank you!


----------



## maxiesmom

Lirael said:


> Thank you! Great, now all I need is to convince my worried parents disney wants their dining money too much to kick them out of BOG at 7pm sharp



As long as your ADR time is before 7 you will be fine.  At 7 or after is a no go.  Make sure you do all of your shopping before you eat, they won't allow you to shop during the party hours without a party ticket.  Oh, and use the restroom at BoG too.  Many times they won't even allow people into the restrooms without a party wristband.


----------



## AliciaZ

I can't wait to find out what the new Sorcerer's card is going to be!!!


----------



## smitch425

Raya said:


> Yes. You can make 3 FP+ reservations as long as the third is finished before 7pm. You are not restricted from making a FP reservation from before when you can enter the park at 4pm. Thus you can go 3:30 to 4:30, 4:45 to 5:45, and 5:55 to 6:55.  You can not get a 6:30 to 7:30 FP, or even a 6:05 to 7:05.


Fastpass service ended at 6:30 last year, so 3:30, 4:30 and 5:30 are the window start times, and only if you haven't used FPs with a regular ticket in the same day (on the same MDE account).


----------



## smitch425

There were several more sold out dates last year. Wdwmagic is a great source for sold out dates. You can also check last year's guest list thread.


The 2016 guest list will be started when dates/costume rules are set.


----------



## Vintage Mouseketeer

Following along! I am a DL local and will be in WDW mid September and really considering on going to what would be our first MNSSHP


----------



## monique5

smitch425 said:


> There were several more sold out dates last year. Wdwmagic is a great source for sold out dates. You can also check last year's guest list thread.
> 
> 
> The 2016 guest list will be started when dates/costume rules are set.


Thanks for the information. Looking @ wdwmagic I noticed more dates had sold out, but they didn't give an actual list. I'm sorting through that too. We edit when I have finished sorting. I'll add your thread to the 1st post once you get it started. @lovethattink said that you were doing guest list, so that's why I have the place holder in 1st post.


----------



## SarahSnow

Following. We are going for our 2nd MNSSHP for me and my twin (1st for mom & little sis). Looking forward to a fun time!


----------



## smitch425

monique5 said:


> Thanks for the information. Looking @ wdwmagic I noticed more dates had sold out, but they didn't give an actual list. I'm sorting through that too. We edit when I have finished sorting. I'll add your thread to the 1st post once you get it started. @lovethattink said that you were doing guest list, so that's why I have the place holder in 1st post.


My list may take a lot less time to put together depending on the new costume rules. We are not attending this year because my daughter just made high school marching band as an upcoming 8th grader, so we are doing summer trips for the next 5-7 years. So glad we thought of our Carousel of Progress costumes last year! At least we went out with a bang! Lol


----------



## monique5

smitch425 said:


> My list may take a lot less time to put together depending on the new costume rules. We are not attending this year because my daughter just made high school marching band as an upcoming 8th grader, so we are doing summer trips for the next 5-7 years. So glad we thought of our Carousel of Progress costumes last year! At least we went out with a bang! Lol



Congratulations to your DD. At least you can still go. I know many are not going to attend MNSSHP with the new rules. However, our April trip just got cancelled do to 1st Communion dates being changed.
So nothing will rain on my parade- MNSSHP. And we had already decided on Pirates League or BBB for DD. DH is a no for costumes. So just "Halloween attire" for us. Matching tees is his limit. So costume rules no issue for us.


----------



## skuttle

smitch425 said:


> Fastpass service ended at 6:30 last year, so 3:30, 4:30 and 5:30 are the window start times, and only if you have used FPs with a regular ticket in the same day (on the same MDE account).



So I can't get FPs if my only park that day is the party?


----------



## smitch425

skuttle said:


> So I can't get FPs if my only park that day is the party?


Sorry, I'll fix my post. That should have said "haven't". My iPad has a mind of its own sometimes. Lol


----------



## smitch425

monique5 said:


> Congratulations to your DD. At least you can still go. I know many are not going to attend MNSSHP with the new rules. However, our April trip just got cancelled do to 1st Communion dates being changed.
> So nothing will rain on my parade- MNSSHP. And we had already decided on Pirates League or BBB for DD. DH is a no for costumes. So just "Halloween attire" for us. Matching tees is his limit. So costume rules no issue for us.


Thanks! She is really excited. Sorry about your April trip. We've had a roller coaster of emotions this week between getting the news about band and losing our dog of 14 1/2 years. We are so ready for vacation! 100 days until we check in. Much needed!


----------



## skuttle

smitch425 said:


> Sorry, I'll fix my post. That should have said "haven't". My iPad has a mind of its own sometimes. Lol



LOL!  Okay... So I CAN get FP's if the only place I go that day is the party?


----------



## smitch425

skuttle said:


> LOL!  Okay... So I CAN get FP's if the only place I go that day is the party?


Yep!


----------



## RJstanis

skuttle said:


> LOL!  Okay... So I CAN get FP's if the only place I go that day is the party?


Absolutely yes. We did this last party we attended and worked great!


----------



## dmc6469

skuttle said:


> LOL!  Okay... So I CAN get FP's if the only place I go that day is the party?



Yes, you can.  In December we did the Christmas party and got in the park at 3:45.  I had our first FP+ booked from 4pm onward and we didn’t do any park that day. Only the party


----------



## Eoywin

Joining!

This will be my 3rd MNSSHP and my DD's 1st. I love costumes and I was really looking forward to wearing my Haunted Mansion Tightrope Girl costume. But we'll see what happens.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Had so much fun last year we decided we have to go back this year!  Official dates should be announced soon!!


----------



## P&L@WDW

MNSSHP and MVMCP have become regular parts of my Disney trips in the years I go.  For me, dressing up is a 'must' for MNSSHP.  My first party, my friend and I went as Anastasia and Drizella.  My second party, I went as Merida.  While Disney is currently listed the no costumes for 14+, I'm (quite literally) putting money on them editing their policy for the parties. 

I've started putting together costumes for myself and 3 travel companions - we are going as Peter Pan, Wendy, Captain Hook and Tinkerbell.  I'm making all the costumes myself, and while we won't likely be mistaken for the real characters, I am hoping we will look pretty accurate!  Since I'm making them (as well as a number of summer dresses and skirts for me and my friend to wear on regular days) by myself, I had to start in January to be able to get all my sewing done before our trip in October.


----------



## Disneymom1126

P&L@WDW said:


> MNSSHP and MVMCP have become regular parts of my Disney trips in the years I go.  For me, dressing up is a 'must' for MNSSHP.  My first party, my friend and I went as Anastasia and Drizella.  My second party, I went as Merida.  While Disney is currently listed the no costumes for 14+, I'm (quite literally) putting money on them editing their policy for the parties.
> 
> I've started putting together costumes for myself and 3 travel companions - we are going as Peter Pan, Wendy, Captain Hook and Tinkerbell.  *I'm making all the costumes myself, *and while we won't likely be mistaken for the real characters, I am hoping we will look pretty accurate!  Since I'm making them (as well as a number of summer dresses and skirts for me and my friend to wear on regular days) by myself, I had to start in January to be able to get all my sewing done before our trip in October.



Fun! We make our own costumes every year too, but I think I'm going to luck out this year.  DD wants to be Libby from the new Star Darlings series and she already has a dress and cardigan that will work (cross my fingers she doesn't hit a growth spurt)...I will just have to add some sparkle & stars and she should be good to go!...now me on the other hand...she wants me to go as one of the teachers from the same series, but we'll see if adults are able to dress up before I put much thought into it!


----------



## dmc6469

Everyone is elaborate with their costumes.  All I'm doing is wearing my Maleficent horns hat    That's my limit when it comes to dressing up


----------



## danielle782001

We went to MNSSHP several years ago when the kids were very little and very excited that we are going to have an opportunity again this year!  I actually just found out I can get the days off today.

I hope they offer the dessert party again...

One thing, my mother-in-law went the MVMCP this past December and reported seeing several people without bands being allowed on rides after 7pm.  She could have been exaggerating about the amount of people she saw without bands.  She is known to do that.  But she did repeat it several times and was very angry about it.  Said they would never bother paying for a special ticketed event again.  I hope they enforce the bands this year!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

That happened at hte first mnshhp last year to the point where disney actually was refunding people who had paid. So hopefully they will have learnt from that.


----------



## danielle782001

FeralCatRogue said:


> That happened at hte first mnshhp last year to the point where disney actually was refunding people who had paid. So hopefully they will have learnt from that.



I hope so too


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

smitch425 said:


> My list may take a lot less time to put together depending on the new costume rules. We are not attending this year because my daughter just made high school marching band as an upcoming 8th grader, so we are doing summer trips for the next 5-7 years. So glad we thought of our Carousel of Progress costumes last year! At least we went out with a bang! Lol



I never did see a picture of the costumes, do you have one you'd be willing to post?


----------



## jhaig

FeralCatRogue said:


> That happened at hte first mnshhp last year to the point where disney actually was refunding people who had paid. So hopefully they will have learnt from that.



Very true. We got our money back from going to the first MNSSHP last year. Incredibly crowded and tons of guests without bands that stayed. In 2014 for the party we went to, we were able to see 23 characters. Last year we saw 2. We left at 930pm. It's a big money grab for Disney right now. And throw on top of that adults not able to wear costumes (maybe)? No thanks.


----------



## smitch425

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I never did see a picture of the costumes, do you have one you'd be willing to post?


Absolutely! My husband's brother's family was also there that night, so while our daughters danced at the Monster party, we took my son and nephew to ride Buzz. This was the first time my husband and I rode Buzz together since we were a kid free couple (13 years!), and I was going to kiss him for the ride pic, but since we were dressed as father and daughter, I thought that might be too weird!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

jhaig said:


> And throw on top of that adults not able to wear costumes (maybe)? No thanks.


I'm planning as if I can go in costume for 10/31 since its same I have used in past. I really cannot see people turning away on Halloween when 90% of people were in costume adults and children.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

smitch425 said:


> Absolutely! My husband's brother's family was also there that night, so while our daughters danced at the Monster party, we took my son and nephew to ride Buzz. This was the first time my husband and I rode Buzz together since we were a kid free couple (13 years!), and I was going to kiss him for the ride pic, but since we were dressed as father and daughter, I thought that might be too weird!
> 
> 
> View attachment 152889 View attachment 152890 View attachment 152891



Love it!  Did lots of people recognize you?  Did the COP CMs freak out?



FeralCatRogue said:


> I'm planning as if I can go in costume for 10/31 since its same I have used in past. I really cannot see people turning away on Halloween when 90% of people were in costume adults and children.



I'm planning that same way.  We are planning on Rey and Poe for one and then another pair for a second.  So we best be able to wear costumes.


----------



## smitch425

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Love it!  Did lots of people recognize you?  Did the COP CMs freak out?



Thanks, and yes! We headed to COP right when we entered the park, and they called us out on the mic. When the lights came up on our scene, the people in the audience were doing double takes and pointing and whispering. It was hilarious! CMs and guests were singing to us all night, and when we hit the candy stop at CoP later that evening, the CM grabbed my husband and hugged him and thanked us all for "getting it". Lol! We were also photographed by a blogger who messaged me a couple weeks later to tell me that our pic had been viewed over 47,000 times, and his FB post was shared by the Orlando Attractions Magazine FB page. Craziness! It was such a great night!


----------



## goofynut41

When does tickets and dates open for 2016?


----------



## monique5

goofynut41 said:


> When does tickets and dates open for 2016?



Hasn't been announced for this year. Last year announced on 2/24/15.


----------



## goofynut41

Should be getting close then...


----------



## tiffany41108

It will be our second party!  DD and I will either be original mouseketeers or I will DB as Minnie while we do something else for her.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

http://www.disboards.com/threads/2016-mnsshp.3482377/#post-55144638

accoring to one post the costumes rules sould be the same as previous years


----------



## TeresaNJ

Can't wait!  F&W, & MNSSHP, my fav time to go!


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

smitch425 said:


> There were several more sold out dates last year. Wdwmagic is a great source for sold out dates. You can also check last year's guest list thread.



Very true. Much to the disappointment and chagrin of many guests. Our Sept 22nd party was sold out and so crowded we did not meet any characters the lines were so long. We didn't think a Tuesday in September would sell out,  but it did. The previous two years the party was much less crowded and we met lots of characters. September 25th was a Friday and that party was also sold out. We were there for a regular park day on the 25th and signs were posted that morning. We also had a hard time getting an ADR close to 7pm because of all the crowds. I started trying at 180+ and ADRs were not easy to come by. It poured down rain for a lot of that party,  too.

Trying to decide whether to go this year. It used to be worth it for the lower crowds and special characters,  but that was not the case last year. Characters were there,  but waits were too long for us. We love love love the parade,  but not sure it is worth $150 for two of us.


----------



## lovethattink

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> Very true. Much to the disappointment and chagrin of many guests. Our Sept 22nd party was sold out and so crowded we did not meet any characters the lines were so long. We didn't think a Tuesday in September would sell out,  but it did. The previous two years the party was much less crowded and we met lots of characters. September 25th was a Friday and that party was also sold out. We were there for a regular park day on the 25th and signs were posted that morning. We also had a hard time getting an ADR close to 7pm because of all the crowds. I started trying at 180+ and ADRs were not easy to come by. It poured down rain for a lot of that party,  too.
> 
> Trying to decide whether to go this year. It used to be worth it for the lower crowds and special characters,  but that was not the case last year. Characters were there,  but waits were too long for us. We love love love the parade,  but not sure it is worth $150 for two of us.



We had that experience at ONE of our 2013 parties.  We went to 5 parties that 
year. Sold out and rainy is a tough combo since characters don't meet outside in pouring rain. Add lightning and many attractions close too. There's no way to predict weather like that when you buy tickets ahead of time.  And to wait to buy, you risk not being able to get a ticket closer to the date. It's a gamble.


----------



## tinkerbella16

smitch425 said:


> Absolutely! My husband's brother's family was also there that night, so while our daughters danced at the Monster party, we took my son and nephew to ride Buzz. This was the first time my husband and I rode Buzz together since we were a kid free couple (13 years!), and I was going to kiss him for the ride pic, but since we were dressed as father and daughter, I thought that might be too weird!
> 
> 
> View attachment 152889 View attachment 152890 View attachment 152891


Your costumes are awesome!!! Such a great idea!


----------



## luvgoing2disney

We will be down September 10-17, so thought about going to the first party, if it actually happens during our stay.  But in looking at the ticket prices from last year, DW and I are just not so sure it is worth it.  The first time we attended, the price was $35.00 and one year we went twice, but at 65 per its a little pricey for candy, fireworks and a parade. 

The projected crowd levels are 1's for most of our trip so we should be able to get most if not all of our attractions in that week, anyway.


----------



## lovethattink

luvgoing2disney said:


> We will be down September 10-17, so thought about going to the first party, if it actually happens during our stay.  But in looking at the ticket prices from last year, DW and I are just not so sure it is worth it.  The first time we attended, the price was $35.00 and one year we went twice, but at 65 per its a little pricey for candy, fireworks and a parade.
> 
> The projected crowd levels are 1's for most of our trip so we should be able to get most if not all of our attractions in that week, anyway.



If you're going solely for attractions and have enough time to get them in without the party it's probably not worth it.

We go for the fireworks and parade. Since that's the only time we can see it, it makes it worth it for us.


----------



## smitch425

tinkerbella16 said:


> Your costumes are awesome!!! Such a great idea!


Thank you!


----------



## luvgoing2disney

We enjoy the fireworks, and the parades, but for us they do not add up to the additional cost.  Originally we loved MNSSHP for the smaller crowds, but the last few times, it was hard to tell the difference in the daytime crowds and those at the party.  If we had small kids, we would do it no doubt, but if offered, we will probably opt for ROL package at AK since we will have not done that before.


----------



## angelabrezovsky

Anybody hear more about dates for MNSSHP?


----------



## ravenanne

This is probably a silly question, but do the hard ticket events have the same ticket rules as normal park tickets? Meaning, will I have to purchase a child ticket for my DD who will be only a year old and free in the parks?


----------



## Raya

ravenanne said:


> This is probably a silly question, but do the hard ticket events have the same ticket rules as normal park tickets? Meaning, will I have to purchase a child ticket for my DD who will be only a year old and free in the parks?



I've never brought a child to the parks, but since the ticket prices are broken down by adult and then child 3 to 9, I would assume that a 1 year old gets in free. Anyone out there had experience with this?


----------



## Disneymom1126

Raya said:


> I've never brought a child to the parks, but since the ticket prices are broken down by adult and then child 3 to 9, I would assume that a 1 year old gets in free. Anyone out there had experience with this?



Yes, children under 3 are free!


----------



## ravenanne

Disneymom1126 said:


> Yes, children under 3 are free!



Thanks! I'm still on the fence about going to a party, it all depends on how the costume rule goes.


----------



## Disneymom1126

ravenanne said:


> Thanks! I'm still on the fence about going to a party, it all depends on how the costume rule goes.



We had a lot of fun last year (so much so that we are going back again this year), but we also didn't go into it thinking we would be able to do everything that was offered and we expected it to be more crowded than past years parties.  It was more crowded than the two MVMCP we attended in the past, but at least for me the parade and fireworks made it worth it..as well as just the fun of being dressed up and trick-or-treating at Disney, so I can see why you might rethink it if adults can't dress up.  Most of the time my costume is more like Disney-bounding (i.e. could pass for regular clothes), so I'm not as worried about that   We had great views of the fireworks and the parade and virtually walked on all the rides.  We only met a few of the special characters though (the Hag from Snow White and Lotso from Toy Story), so we didn't spend our night waiting in some of the really long character lines.


----------



## ravenanne

Disneymom1126 said:


> We had a lot of fun last year (so much so that we are going back again this year), but we also didn't go into it thinking we would be able to do everything that was offered and we expected it to be more crowded than past years parties.  It was more crowded than the two MVMCP we attended in the past, but at least for me the parade and fireworks made it worth it..as well as just the fun of being dressed up and trick-or-treating at Disney, so I can see why you might rethink it if adults can't dress up.  Most of the time my costume is more like Disney-bounding (i.e. could pass for regular clothes), so I'm not as worried about that   We had great views of the fireworks and the parade and virtually walked on all the rides.  We only met a few of the special characters though (the Hag from Snow White and Lotso from Toy Story), so we didn't spend our night waiting in some of the really long character lines.



The last party I attended was in 2009, so I hardly remember it all. We will probably have to think it over but it sounds like a good time! Money isn't much of an issue, it's more of will my DD enjoy it.

That's what tax refund money is for, right?? :-x


----------



## biondagirl

We did this in 2011 and it was a blast.  I am trying to convince my husband to take the kids out of school for a few days in October (They already get three days off.) to do this and Food & Wine.


----------



## Disneymom1126

biondagirl said:


> We did this in 2011 and it was a blast.  I am trying to convince my husband to take the kids out of school for a few days in October (They already get three days off.) to do this and Food & Wine.



That's what we are doing!  We get two days off in October so that is the week we are going to go


----------



## KT0191

Well, a year ago today, they released MNSSHP dates. Hoping it's announced soon!!


----------



## monique5

KT0191 said:


> Well, a year ago today, they released MNSSHP dates. Hoping it's announced soon!!



Here's to hoping. Not to be a Debbie Downer, 2014 Dates were not released until May 6th.


----------



## KT0191

monique5 said:


> Here's to hoping. Not to be a Debbie Downer, 2014 Dates were not released until May 6th.


Ew, I remember that. Hopefully it's not that late.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

ravenanne said:


> Thanks! I'm still on the fence about going to a party, it all depends on how the costume rule goes.



We took our 2 year old and we didn't have to pay for her ticket,  but she was so tired by the first parade that she was falling asleep during the parade. It drizzled some that night and she was wet and cold and tired so DH took her back to the resort at 8:30. We had arrived at 4 so she still got to do several things,  but I'm not sure we got the value out of DH's ticket. If you think your toddler will stay up late or that he or she will sleep in a stroller it might be worth bringing him or her. Depends on what you want out of the party and depends on your family.


----------



## pigletgirl

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> We took our 2 year old and we didn't have to pay for her ticket,  but she was so tired by the first parade that she was falling asleep during the parade. It drizzled some that night and she was wet and cold and tired so DH took her back to the resort at 8:30. We had arrived at 4 so she still got to do several things,  but I'm not sure we got the value out of DH's ticket. If you think your toddler will stay up late or that he or she will sleep in a stroller it might be worth bringing him or her. Depends on what you want out of the party and depends on your family.


We brought our 2yo DD last year and she was passed out by 9 pm. Luckily we went closer to the end of the trip so she had cumulative exhaustion, so she slept. We didn't leave the park till after 1130pm.

ETA: If we had gone earlier in the trip, we would of cut it short and gone back just like your DH did. You just never know with little ones!


----------



## monique5

Waiting on MNSSHP Party Dates....


----------



## Heidi Myers

mom2rtk said:


> The most current information we have is that only children under 14 will be allowed to wear full costumes. I would adjust that as we all hope for a change to that policy.


Oh my goodness, would be devastating not to dress up for MNSSHP. We have been planning our costume for months and coming all the way from New Zealand means we may not be able to experience it again for sometime...  

Will hold thumbs that the policy changes and will go ahead with planning of the costumes... 

Living in hope!


----------



## RemyIsMyFave

Considering our second ever park visit on Halloween Night. How big are the crowds for MNSSHP? Is it worth it for younger kids (7 year old girl and 4 year old boy)? How crowded is it? Our first visit was mid-May in 2015 and crowds were light.


----------



## heather7marie

Sure hope I can swing it this year!


----------



## Buttrcp16

RemyIsMyFave said:


> Considering our second ever park visit on Halloween Night. How big are the crowds for MNSSHP? Is it worth it for younger kids (7 year old girl and 4 year old boy)? How crowded is it? Our first visit was mid-May in 2015 and crowds were light.



It can be really unpredictable. Typically September parties are slower than October, and Tuesdays/Sundays are slower than Thursdays, but after our experience last year, I'm not making any more assumptions. We went to a Sunday night party in late September, almost the exact same date we attended in 2014... but the crowds were insane. SO much worse than the year before. We were really disappointed in how it was all handled - we felt like they must have increased the cap on the number of "limited" party tickets they sold.

We won't be attending the party this year, mostly because we had to alter our dates to late Spring in order for extended family to join us, but even had we gone without them, I'm not sure if we would have chosen to go to the party. Which is a shame because I *LOVE* MNSSHP. When done right, it's hands down the best special event that Disney holds. But until they get a handle on crowd control, I think we will be sitting it out.


----------



## Cbabb2326

Cant wait! We are going in September!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

I went on Halloween last year and thought it was busy, then went on oct 3rd(?) this year and it felt like it was even busier.


----------



## monique5

Maybe dates will be released this week --- Monday, February 29th. 

Since ticket increase just confirmed with pricing details for tomorrow. Single Day Ticket Tiering. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/magic...ld-ticket-pricing---what-you-need-to-know.htm

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/02/27/disney-world-tiered-single-day-ticket-prices/#more-30819


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

I read that DCL will release there Halloween dates in may as a hint


----------



## KT0191

I'm hoping that with the bad news of ticket price increases, they'll help ease the pain with party dates lol.


----------



## goofynut41

Come on party dates .... we are waiting.........


----------



## Vgraves2003

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> I read that DCL will release there Halloween dates in may as a hint



I hope they release the dates before May!  My ADR date for Oct 1st trip is in April and it would be nice to know what days the park is closing early so that we can book our lunch at Be Our Guest


----------



## GraceMonica

I haven't been to a MNSSHP since 2003, and I'm debating whether or not to do it this october.

I already have a Tuesday planned as a rest day, with plans for mini golf and to rent a boat. Plus I'm staying at the poly, so I could easily watch the fireworks from the beach.

My husband and I aren't into meeting characters. He could care less about parades and stage shows and dance parties. We would basically go to trick or treat, ride attractions, and watch fireworks.

I'm debating if it would be worth $150+ for the two of us.


----------



## Melissa_E

GraceMonica said:


> I'm debating if it would be worth $150+ for the two of us.


That is where I am right now.  My daughter will be 13, so it will be over $200 for us to go!  But, then again....  We've never gone to MNSSHP and we are only going to have 4 day passes, this will get us into MK an additional day hopefully on the day we arrive.  So I just don't know!!


----------



## pag41989

I googled release dates for MNSSHP and I found this thread! Can't wait to see the dates. We are leaving for a Disney Cruise on 9/17 but we are staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek starting 9/14. We are hoping to attend MNSSHP that week. How quickly do the tickets for the 1st party usually sell out? It looks like if we go, according to last year's dates, we might be at the first party.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Is the delay is working out costume rules, etc?


----------



## monique5

pag41989 said:


> I googled release dates for MNSSHP and I found this thread! Can't wait to see the dates. We are leaving for a Disney Cruise on 9/17 but we are staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek starting 9/14. We are hoping to attend MNSSHP that week. How quickly do the tickets for the 1st party usually sell out? It looks like if we go, according to last year's dates, we might be at the first party.


Exciting! Parties selling out trend has changed. On the 1st post I listed dates the party tickets 2015 sold out (as best I could).


----------



## Disneymom1126

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Is the delay is working out costume rules, etc?



I actually wonder if some of the delay is just that Disney has a lot of other news to share right now and is waiting till other news slows up to send out the MNSSHP dates (i.e. ticket increase/changes, Rivers of Light is close to opening in AK, new Star Wars show at HS details still to be released, etc.)...then again, who knows!


----------



## smitch425

Flower and Garden starts tomorrow. If the MNSSHP dates are not in the brochure this year, we may be stuck waiting a bit longer. Last year's dates were released much earlier than usual.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

I read that some CMs said that costumes would be permitted, nothing confirmed yet


----------



## old feller

So can you make regular park ticket fast pass + selections two months in advance..staying onsite
Also ,if we buy mnsshpi tickets we can pick three more ???


----------



## smitch425

old feller said:


> So can you make regular park ticket fast pass + selections two months in advance..staying onsite
> Also ,if we buy mnsshpi tickets we can pick three more ???


If you're an onsite guest, you can book for your length of stay or length of ticket (whichever is shorter) at midnight 60 days out from your check in date. If you are not using FPs earlier in the day, you can book using your party ticket. Last year service stopped at 6:30, so you can book at 3:30, 4:30 and 5:30.


----------



## SandiKB

Can you buy party tickets with Disney Gift cards?


----------



## smitch425

SandiKB said:


> Can you buy party tickets with Disney Gift cards?


Yep! Just combine the cards on disneygiftcard.com first.


----------



## ChattaAlley

So just confirming there were no Halloween parties on Saturdays? This is our first MNSSHP and was hoping to attend a party on Saturday night of our arrival.


----------



## pigletgirl

ChattaAlley said:


> So just confirming there were no Halloween parties on Saturdays? This is our first MNSSHP and was hoping to attend a party on Saturday night of our arrival.


No parties on Saturdays.


----------



## smitch425

ChattaAlley said:


> So just confirming there were no Halloween parties on Saturdays? This is our first MNSSHP and was hoping to attend a party on Saturday night of our arrival.


Only when Halloween is a Saturday.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Party dates are not on F&G brochure according to easywdw's Josh.


----------



## smitch425

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Party dates are not on F&G brochure according to easywdw's Josh.


Boo hiss! Thanks!


----------



## goofynut41

pag41989 said:


> I googled release dates for MNSSHP and I found this thread! Can't wait to see the dates. We are leaving for a Disney Cruise on 9/17 but we are staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek starting 9/14. We are hoping to attend MNSSHP that week. How quickly do the tickets for the 1st party usually sell out? It looks like if we go, according to last year's dates, we might be at the first party.


----------



## goofynut41

Looking at the dates in Sept released so far, On sept 8 Thursday Magic Kingdom is closing at 7:00 does that mean there might be a Halloween party on nights that Magic Kingdom closes at 7:00?


----------



## RJstanis

Argh! Such is life, thanks for info.

Since no dates released yet, I have a strategy question. We will be in the World Sept 16-21st. Our most likely party options are Fri (arrival day), Sun, and Tues. I know Tues in years past have been the best days to go but last year the first two Tues parties sold out whereas the other days did not. I've already nixed that Fri, and leaning towards Sun but was curious with other people's opinions. Either way we are doing MK on Saturday no matter what (yes I know it's a busier day for MK but dates we are going it will be any day we pick MK, so picking the day that's best for sched).

Sun Party:
*Sun*-
Sleep in after MK day
Brunch
MNSHHP
*Mon*-
Break day/Blizzard Beach
*Tues*-
HS/AK

Tues Party:
*Sun*-
Break Day/Blizzard Beach
*Mon*-
HS/AK (AK EMH)
*Tues*-
Sleep in
MNSSHP

Unless I think Tues Party is going to be significantly slower it doesn't seem like Tues option makes sense, especially since we wouldn't take advantage of AK emh. We do JTA at HS so we need to go there first and then hop to AK in afternoon too(esp with AK night entertainment).


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

We went to the party last year on Halloween.  Here's a couple of thoughts/pointers based on my experience:


Dining - we made reservations for 3:15 or so at The Plaza for a late lunch/early dinner.  That worked out pretty well as we didn't have to try to find a place to have dinner later.  Note that if you plan on eating at MK or even the monorail restaurants during a Halloween party you should make reservations as soon as possible.  The MK restaurants were completely booked for Halloween, as was The Wave.
Costumes - lots of people were in costumes, from really elaborate to more basic.  Even with the ban on adult costumes you can probably do something that is costume-ish.  For example, I wore a Captain America t-shirt (lots of Captain America's last Halloween) and socks.  Pretty sure that would pass muster now.
The Hocus Pocus Villain Spectacular was outstanding.  I wasn't really looking forward to it but my daughter wanted to see it so we got a place fairly early for the first show and ended up staying for the second one and Hallowishes as well.  If they have it again this year it is a must do.
Crowds were crazy for the parade and shows.  Packed all along the parade route.  The rides were largely walk-on except for 7 Dwarfs.  Pirates broke while we were on it and took about 20 minutes to get off so that wasn't too cool.
Trick or treating lines were crazy long EXCEPT during the parade and Hocus Pocus show.  You could walk right into the candy lines at that time.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

I hope MNSSHP didn't face budget cuts or something


----------



## HappyGrape

they may have less dates, more tickets or something like this


----------



## michelepa

I'm sure one of the delays in posting the dates for MNSSHP is due to the fact that Disney is focusing on rolling out their Animal Kingdom changes right now. 

These changes include updates that will need to be made to the never- working-correctly MDE so maybe all their focus right now is on these big announcements since they all begin next month.


----------



## monique5

michelepa said:


> I'm sure one of the delays in posting the dates for MNSSHP is due to the fact that Disney is focusing on rolling out their Animal Kingdom changes right now.
> 
> These changes include updates that will need to be made to the never- working-correctly MDE so maybe all their focus right now is on these big announcements since they all begin next month.



 Yes, I was just thinking along these lines.  Typically, MNSSHP & MVMCP dates have beed released in May. I guess nothing new was going on last year so released dates early. This year, there have been numerous roll-outs/NEWS for the Spring. So I'm guessing dates released late March or April. 

If you check KennyThePirates Crowd Calendar for September, he has the projected MNSSHP dates, and his October calendar will be released next month.


----------



## mom2rtk

monique5 said:


> Yes, I was just thinking along these lines.  Typically, MNSSHP & MVMCP dates have beed released in May. I guess nothing new was going on last year so released dates early. This year, there have been numerous roll-outs/NEWS for the Spring. So I'm guessing dates released late March or April.
> 
> If you check KennyThePirates Crowd Calendar for September, he has the projected MNSSHP dates, and his October calendar will be released next month.


 

For years, tickets have actually gone on sale by May 1st. Dates were always released well ahead of that.


----------



## eaf2063

goofynut41 said:


> Looking at the dates in Sept released so far, On sept 8 Thursday Magic Kingdom is closing at 7:00 does that mean there might be a Halloween party on nights that Magic Kingdom closes at 7:00?



I hope so. Thats the week we will be there.... I know the party has started this week in the past, so my fingers are crossed as we were hoping to be able to attend.


----------



## monique5

mom2rtk said:


> For years, tickets have actually gone on sale by May 1st. Dates were always released well ahead of that.



Thanks for info. My searches showed tickets on sale for May 5th in 2014, wdwmagic, with dates released just a few weeks before.  Then last year tickets on sale April 8th with dates released February 24th.


----------



## smitch425

monique5 said:


> Thanks for info. My searches showed tickets on sale for May 5th in 2014, wdwmagic, with dates released just a few weeks before.  Then last year tickets on sale May 8th with dates released February 24th.


Dates were released on 2/25 last year, with tickets going on sale 4/8.


----------



## old feller

monique5 said:


> Yes, I was just thinking along these lines.  Typically, MNSSHP & MVMCP dates have beed released in May. I guess nothing new was going on last year so released dates early. This year, there have been numerous roll-outs/NEWS for the Spring. So I'm guessing dates released late March or April.
> 
> If you check KennyThePirates Crowd Calendar for September, he has the projected MNSSHP dates, and his October calendar will be released next month.


Hi.  Are the projected dates for mnsshp on the crowd calendarfpr sept  ?     Or are you going by 7 pm closings at mk


----------



## tink9702

So we are headed to Disney Sept 15-25. Would you plan to attend the Party on Sunday or Tuesday. We will be doing a "short" day at MK on the opposite day. I'm leaning towards party on Tuesday and MK on Sunday due to rest day scheduling but I can make the opposite work. I just don't want it to be crazy busy at MK on Sunday.


----------



## monique5

smitch425 said:


> Dates were released on 2/25 last year, with tickets going on sale 4/8.



Correct. I Edited my post, typo. 1st post of thread has correct start date of ticket sales for April 8, 2015. Thanks!


----------



## mamasha

tink9702 said:


> So we are headed to Disney Sept 15-25. Would you plan to attend the Party on Sunday or Tuesday. We will be doing a "short" day at MK on the opposite day. I'm leaning towards party on Tuesday and MK on Sunday due to rest day scheduling but I can make the opposite work. I just don't want it to be crazy busy at MK on Sunday.


----------



## mamasha

I see some Thursdays thrown into the mix.
Wondering same thing going 9/28-4
Sun, Tues or Thursday


----------



## kittyab

I make my ADR's on the 22nd of this month.... hurry up I need the dates!

Still hoping for a change on adult costumes.  Last year we brought our costumes with us and around 5 pm we changed into them no problems.  I hope they will be ok with that this year.   (I can hope!)


----------



## Raimiette

goofynut41 said:


> Looking at the dates in Sept released so far, On sept 8 Thursday Magic Kingdom is closing at 7:00 does that mean there might be a Halloween party on nights that Magic Kingdom closes at 7:00?



Oh my gosh, don't get my hopes up! lol

I couldn't do a DW trip this year due to finances but I am going September 3-11 to Universal and would be super excited if I could do a Halloween party to get a little Disney in.


----------



## kittyab

I dont get it, they know we are super planners and we are trying to map out our ADRs LOL!


----------



## monique5

kittyab said:


> I dont get it, they know we are super planners and we are trying to map out our ADRs LOL!



Yes! Super Planner here & love it! 
I need this info. My ADRs 180D isn't until next month, but I know it's this month for those traveling to WDW in September. Plan 2 do 2 parties, 1 being on Halloween - me, DH, DD8. Need to know that trend of parties on Thursday, Friday & Sunday for October is the same this year.  This will help me with actual arrival date (I may change to day earlier), which park for which day, & then where to eat each day. I NEED THESE DATES!

Come on Disney, just received email from Universal announcing Halloween Horror Nights dates & special Halloween packages. 

I'm done.


----------



## kittyab

Josh's crowd calendar has the party nights


----------



## _auroraborealis_

He's guessing, though.


----------



## tinkerbella16

kittyab said:


> Josh's crowd calendar has the party nights


Those are guesses, as there are question marks on some of them. 

I really was hoping they'd do the parties later this year again, so we wouldn't have to worry about early MK closings during our dates, but I wouldn't mind at all if these end up being the dates. Only 1 party during our trip is fine with me! Lol


----------



## petitephlox

Following! Thank you for this thread!


----------



## khertz

For all they want you to plan in advance (dining, Fastpasses, etc) you'd think they would give us this info!! I haven't even started working on plans just yet because I need to no dates for the parties first!


----------



## monique5

petitephlox said:


> Following! Thank you for this thread!



You're welcome!


----------



## Disneymom1126

Hallow-Wishes and Boo to You Parade are showing up on the Entertainment page for Magic Kingdom under Schedule Unavailable...but the fact that they are listed there tells me maybe they are starting to make some updates on the web in preparation for releasing the dates....


----------



## belleincanada

Ugh. I really wish they'd release dates. We have a room booked at VGF Sept. 11-15 for our honeymoon and we are planning to do a split stay - either the week before our VGF stay or the week after. Would prefer to do it the week before seeing as if we did our stay the week after, wherever else we end up staying will come nowhere close to the Grand Floridian. But.... I also don't want to book the stay the week before (Sept 4-11) and potentially miss MNSSHP. We've never been and I've always wanted to go!


----------



## eaf2063

kittyab said:


> Josh's crowd calendar has the party nights


Who is a Josh and how accurate is he in predictions?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

last year predictions were wrong for september I remember, I know a few people expected earlier dates because of calenders/history then actually occured.


----------



## Day-Day

This calendar shows days that the MK will close at 7pm which leads to a strong possibility for MNSSHP.  http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_september.pdf 

If this remains as it is there will be 3 nights in which the MK closes at 7pm during our visit.  This bunches the crowds up in the MK on other days of the week.  There are not many fireworks scheduled on our dates either but who knows what will change.

We aren't interested in going to MNSSHP but like to visit the MK during the day when this is scheduled because the crowds are usually very light.


----------



## monique5

eaf2063 said:


> Who is a Josh and how accurate is he in predictions?



Josh @ http://www.easywdw.com/easy/calendars/september-2016-walt-disney-world-crowd-calendar/

He has good Disney info. I do view his Crowd Calendars. He's pretty good with predictions. As OP stated these sites went by Disney calander with park closing @ 7 for parties, but not as many party dates were offered. Guessing he's going by that, last years actual dates, & September trend of party nights listed in 1st post. I always use KennyThePirate who has similar predicted dates. http://characterlocator.com/images/map.php?map=September Disney World Crowd Calendar Park Hours.jpg

I haven't viewed September dates/predictions throughly since going in October & no official Disney info.


----------



## eaf2063

monique5 said:


> Josh @ http://www.easywdw.com/easy/calendars/september-2016-walt-disney-world-crowd-calendar/
> 
> He has good Disney info. I do view his Crowd Calendars. He's pretty good with predictions. As OP stated these sites went by Disney calander with park closing @ 7 for parties, but not as many party dates were offered. Guessing he's going by that, last years actual dates, & September trend of party nights listed in 1st post. I always use KennyThePirate who has similar predicted dates. http://characterlocator.com/images/map.php?map=September Disney World Crowd Calendar Park Hours.jpg
> 
> I haven't viewed September dates/predictions throughly since going in October & no official Disney info.




Well im really hoping they are wrong. With September 8th closing early, I've had a glimmer of hope.... I'm really praying for a party that night. I haven't been to the party in about 5 yrs and need a refresher. When i went to it last time it was the same week that i am going this year, Labor Day Week.... I know I have heard rumors that the parties will start earlier this year.....They are so late in releasing their dates this year....  FINGERS CROSSED and PIXIE DUST needed!!!! They need to hurry up already. I'm ready to be disappointed and get it over with or extremely excited.


----------



## Roxyfire

I'm sort of undecided on doing a party as of now. Sure it sounds fun but with a family of 3 it might be pretty expensive. I heard crowds were pretty crazy last year, so I'm wondering if it's worth it to spend the extra money when we could have just as much fun chilling around the pool for the evening. I love Halloween but I'm not big on dressing up or anything. Is it really worth it?


----------



## aaarcher86

Roxyfire said:


> I'm sort of undecided on doing a party as of now. Sure it sounds fun but with a family of 3 it might be pretty expensive. I heard crowds were pretty crazy last year, so I'm wondering if it's worth it to spend the extra money when we could have just as much fun chilling around the pool for the evening. I love Halloween but I'm not big on dressing up or anything. Is it really worth it?



I think it's worth doing at least once. The parade are fireworks are amazing! 

If you can grab some candy and meet some limited characters - bonus!


----------



## Roxyfire

aaarcher86 said:


> I think it's worth doing at least once. The parade are fireworks are amazing!
> 
> If you can grab some candy and meet some limited characters - bonus!



The characters aren't a huge draw for us personally, for the exception of Star Wars stuff. Candy however...let's just say there's a reason I'm on a diet!


----------



## MommyinHonduras

I have a daughter with a corn sensitivity.  Almost all candy has corn.  Does anyone know if we decide to go if they have options you could enjoy?


----------



## aaarcher86

MommyinHonduras said:


> I have a daughter with a corn sensitivity.  Almost all candy has corn.  Does anyone know if we decide to go if they have options you could enjoy?



You can trade at GR for dietary restrictive candy but I don't know what options they have.


----------



## monique5

MommyinHonduras said:


> I have a daughter with a corn sensitivity.  Almost all candy has corn.  Does anyone know if we decide to go if they have options you could enjoy?



From post 1- Treats Offered

Typically, there are options for guests with food allergies, which are available upon request at City Hall on Main Street, U.S.A.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Roxyfire said:


> I'm sort of undecided on doing a party as of now. Sure it sounds fun but with a family of 3 it might be pretty expensive. I heard crowds were pretty crazy last year, so I'm wondering if it's worth it to spend the extra money when we could have just as much fun chilling around the pool for the evening. I love Halloween but I'm not big on dressing up or anything. Is it really worth it?



I have been to sold out parties that "felt" like low crowds and non-sold out parties that "felt" pretty crowded, and everything in between.  Crowds tend to feel different at the parties depending on where you are in the park.  Always a lot of crowds around the castle for the shows, parade, fireworks, but other parts of the park can feel empty.  We like the parties for the low ride wait times and just something different.  I agree with PP, it's at least worth a try once.  DS has been 4 and 5 on our trips and it has pretty much become a must-do time of year to visit for us, we like it that much.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Roxyfire said:


> I'm sort of undecided on doing a party as of now. Sure it sounds fun but with a family of 3 it might be pretty expensive. I heard crowds were pretty crazy last year, so I'm wondering if it's worth it to spend the extra money when we could have just as much fun chilling around the pool for the evening. I love Halloween but I'm not big on dressing up or anything. Is it really worth it?



I think it depends on what your family likes to do and whether you are okay with not doing "everything" at the party.  I think with a good plan you can do everything offered, including riding rides, trick or treating, and meeting some characters IF you don't have interest in meeting the Seven Dwarfs or Jack Skellington -- waiting in line for either/both of those will basically eat up most of your party time.  If you are more into it for the trick-or-treating, seeing the stage show, fireworks, and parade, and things like that you can do a lot even with the crowds.  I think sometimes people think that because it's a special ticketed event the parks will be (or shouldn't be) as crowded, but in reality while there are less people overall in the park, all of those people are looking to basically do the same things so it feels more crowded because all the people who are out riding rides during a regular day are in line/waiting for the things that you can't do outside of a Halloween party.

Last year the HUB area was really crowded and we basically avoided that area except for Hallo-wishes (which there are lots of great places to watch because you can see it from anywhere that faces the castle) and we watched the last showing of the Hocus Pocus show.  We didn't wait in line for any rides (except about 10 minute wait for SDMT at 11:30 p.m.) and met the Hag from Snow White and Lotso from Toy Story with short 10-15 minute waits (we could have met other characters as well, but DD wasn't really interested to do so).  We trick or treated in 3-4 spots (by Splash Mountain, Thunder Mountain, Little Mermaid, and the long trail that goes from Barnstormer to Tomorrowland) and had plenty of candy.


----------



## belleincanada

What day did they announce MNSSHP last year!?


----------



## Roxyfire

Disneymom1126 said:


> Last year the HUB area was really crowded and we basically avoided that area except for Hallo-wishes (which there are lots of great places to watch because you can see it from anywhere that faces the castle) and we watched the last showing of the Hocus Pocus show. We didn't wait in line for any rides (except about 10 minute wait for SDMT at 11:30 p.m.) and met the Hag from Snow White and Lotso from Toy Story with short 10-15 minute waits (we could have met other characters as well, but DD wasn't really interested to do so). We trick or treated in 3-4 spots (by Splash Mountain, Thunder Mountain, Little Mermaid, and the long trail that goes from Barnstormer to Tomorrowland) and had plenty of candy.



Oh I totally forgot there was a stage show. I don't like the idea of crowding in to see fireworks, so where would you recommend? We can see fireworks from a local baseball stadium every weekend but I feel like halloween themed ones might be nice.


----------



## KT0191

belleincanada said:


> What day did they announce MNSSHP last year!?


Feb 25


----------



## belleincanada

Ugh. I'm getting super antsy! I'm really hoping the dates work out that we can go.


----------



## siskaren

monique5 said:


> Guessing he's going by that, last years actual dates, & September trend of party nights listed in 1st post.



Josh is going by the park hours posted here:

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_September.pdf

He's assuming that dates with a 7pm closing are going to be party dates, but since last year's calendar initially showed dates in early September with 7pm closings that turned out not to be party dates, that's why he's got question marks on the first few dates where he has MNSSHP listed.


----------



## belleincanada

According to KennythePirate - apparently adults can no longer wear costumes at MNSSHP anymore?  When did this change and is there somewhere I can find more information on this?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

belleincanada said:


> According to KennythePirate - apparently adults can no longer wear costumes at MNSSHP anymore?  When did this change and is there somewhere I can find more information on this?



http://www.wftv.com/news/local/disney-world-install-metal-detectors-orlando-theme/20217562

here ya' go


----------



## Jennasis

I really hope there is a party on 9/11...boy did that sound wrong to say!  But it would help our planning so much more if that's the first party as opposed to the 13th.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Roxyfire said:


> Oh I totally forgot there was a stage show. I don't like the idea of crowding in to see fireworks, so where would you recommend? We can see fireworks from a local baseball stadium every weekend but I feel like halloween themed ones might be nice.



Last year we went to the area that they reserve for Fastpasses during Wishes on regular park nights (there's an area in front of Casey's and another in front of The Plaza) and were able to sit down and had a great view of the Fireworks from there (and it wasn't at all crowded).  I'm not sure if people thought they couldn't go in there because it's usually a Fastpass area or if they just wanted to be closer to the castle, but in the pic below we are sitting down and you can tell there aren't a lot of people around us. We could have stood or moved a little to the side or further back to avoid the topiary that is in the picture, but were comfortable sitting at that point in the (very long) day!


----------



## monique5

belleincanada said:


> According to KennythePirate - apparently adults can no longer wear costumes at MNSSHP anymore?  When did this change and is there somewhere I can find more information on this?



Correct as of date. Nothing official released, but info regarding costumes is based on costume changes for runDisney. Also, See Post #1 under Costumes. OP have commented too & can view runDisney threads.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

belleincanada said:


> According to KennythePirate - apparently adults can no longer wear costumes at MNSSHP anymore?  When did this change and is there somewhere I can find more information on this?


No one really knows whats happening with this.  Different CM/Disney reps, etc. give different stories on it.


----------



## skuttle

For those of you that have been before, does party merchandise sell out after the first few parties?  My DS collects pins so I know he'll want a MNSSHP pin.

This past year, we planned a short trip to see the Osborne lights. The Osborne lights merchandise (pins and ornaments) sold out way before our trip (right before Christmas).  I ended up ordering everything we wanted on ebay before it sold out and the prices skyrocketed.  

If I'm going to a MNSSHP in early October, will I need to pre-buy a MNSSHP pin to make sure we get one?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

I was able to get the pin from frontierland on oct 3rd this last trip, the shirts for the castle show were sold out in higher sizes, as well as some other items (Cannot remember hwat now) But they had been caught letting non wristband people buy the items as well as letting one person buy 30 of the shirt. Hopefully this year that won't happen/


----------



## eaf2063

Roxyfire said:


> Oh I totally forgot there was a stage show. I don't like the idea of crowding in to see fireworks, so where would you recommend? We can see fireworks from a local baseball stadium every weekend but I feel like halloween themed ones might be nice.




We were able to see them perfectly sitting on the benches rightt outside of Small World.


----------



## belleincanada

FeralCatRogue said:


> No one really knows whats happening with this.  Different CM/Disney reps, etc. give different stories on it.



Well, I hope they allow it for grown ups for at least MNSSHP, so long as it's not going to hurt anyone! I've done Belle cosplay for awhile now (that's me as Belle in my avatar), and I've never been to MNSSHP. It's been pretty well a life dream of mine to be able to be in costume in WDW, just once.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Its quite awesome too especially if your costume is good. I had cast members asking for my picture last time. Had great m&g responses and had people asking me about it. I am going on Halloween itself and i just can't see a place banning costumes that day since many people expect Halloween itself to be costumes.


----------



## DiannaVM

I am just commenting to keep up with this thread  So excited, we are planning on going to the very last one (Nov 1st) this year.


----------



## goofynut41

Me too that


Jennasis said:


> I really hope there is a party on 9/11...boy did that sound wrong to say!  But it would help our planning so much more if that's the first party as opposed to the 13th.


Me too! thats what I have planned its our arrival day and it would be perfect!


----------



## belleincanada

goofynut41 said:


> Me too that
> 
> Me too! thats what I have planned its our arrival day and it would be perfect!



We arrive on the 11th as well!


----------



## Janed

DiannaVM said:


> I am just commenting to keep up with this thread  So excited, we are planning on going to the very last one (Nov 1st) this year.



That's the day we hope to be there.  My family has never gone to a MNSSHP and we are all looking forward to it!


----------



## KT0191

I'm just getting frustrated now 
I know that dates are usually released in April/May (and February last year)..but my ADR date is tomorrow. Adding in the unknown of how RoL will work with dining packages and MNSSHP dates on top of that..it is really getting to me! Ugh. My patience has run out lol.


----------



## eaf2063

KT0191 said:


> I'm just getting frustrated now
> I know that dates are usually released in April/May (and February last year)..but my ADR date is tomorrow. Adding in the unknown of how RoL will work with dining packages and MNSSHP dates on top of that..it is really getting to me! Ugh. My patience has run out lol.



I'm frustrated too.... I had to book dining yesterday. Only thing I know is that we tried booking Liberty Tree for the week of labor day and they told us they couldn't book anything past 5:40 until the MNSSHP dates have been released. Still have our fingers crossed that the 8th is included in the dates.


----------



## Disneymom1126

When you go to the tickets page this morning the Seven Dwarfs "down for maintenance" comes up...maybe they are editing the special events section of the page (wishful thinking I know)


----------



## HappyGrape

I am getting inpatient too. I would love to know if there will be one on 1st of November, what the cost will be also I would like to know if there changes or some relaxed rules on costumes.


----------



## monique5

DiannaVM said:


> I am just commenting to keep up with this thread  So excited, we are planning on going to the very last one (Nov 1st) this year.



Several are projecting a party on November 1st, but there hasn't always been one on November 1st (i.e. 2014 - Last party was 10/31). It appears that it depends on which day of the week Halloween actually falls on. This year Halloween is on a Monday. Last year, November 1st was on a Sunday, normal party night & 2013 Halloween was during the week when a 11/1 (Thursday) party was offered. 
Hopefully, if this is the only date you can do, it will work out for you.


----------



## TexasTSL

Is 2014 the only year the did a party very early in September?  We are hoping for a party early September, but understand the chances are not very good of that happening.


----------



## smitch425

monique5 said:


> Several are projecting a party on November 1st, but there hasn't always been one on November 1st (i.e. 2014 - Last party was 10/31). It appears that it depends on which day of the week Halloween actually falls on. This year Halloween is on a Monday. Last year, November 1st was on a Sunday, normal party night & 2013 Halloween was during the week when a 11/1 (Thursday) party was offered.
> Hopefully, if this is the only date you can do, it will work out for you.



The last time Halloween fell on a Monday, was 2011. They did have a party on November 1, with the Christmas party starting Tuesday, November 8. This year will likely depend on when they want to start the Christmas party.


----------



## Janed

monique5 said:


> Several are projecting a party on November 1st, but there hasn't always been one on November 1st (i.e. 2014 - Last party was 10/31). It appears that it depends on which day of the week Halloween actually falls on. This year Halloween is on a Monday. Last year, November 1st was on a Sunday, normal party night & 2013 Halloween was during the week when a 11/1 (Thursday) party was offered.
> Hopefully, if this is the only date you can do, it will work out for you.




I had done a little research on November 1 since that is the date we hope to attend the party.  I found that in 2011 (the last year Halloween was on a Monday) there was a party on Tuesday, November 1.  Of course, Disney will do as Disney does and this history doesn't mean much going into the future!


----------



## DiannaVM

monique5 said:


> Several are projecting a party on November 1st, but there hasn't always been one on November 1st (i.e. 2014 - Last party was 10/31). It appears that it depends on which day of the week Halloween actually falls on. This year Halloween is on a Monday. Last year, November 1st was on a Sunday, normal party night & 2013 Halloween was during the week when a 11/1 (Thursday) party was offered.
> Hopefully, if this is the only date you can do, it will work out for you.



Wow, did not know that. I really hope so  The reason why we were planning the 1st was because I know the 31st is usually packed (plus we have other plans for that day) and going on the 1st was easier for us to do both the last MNSSHP and the first MVMCP in one trip.


----------



## smitch425

DiannaVM said:


> Wow, did not know that. I really hope so  The reason why we were planning the 1st was because I know the 31st is usually packed (plus we have other plans for that day) and going on the 1st was easier for us to do both the last MNSSHP and the first MVMCP in one trip.


Both the Oct 31 and the Nov 1 parties will sell out (pending costume rules), so same crowds either date.


----------



## monique5

Janed said:


> I had done a little research on November 1 since that is the date we hope to attend the party.  I found that in 2011 (the last year Halloween was on a Monday) there was a party on Tuesday, November 1.  Of course, Disney will do as Disney does and this history doesn't mean much going into the future!



Yes, like not posting 2016 dates yet.


----------



## amtag

This will be our first trip during MNSSHP! We are trying to go on Halloween.  I'm disappointed that adults may not be able to wear costumes.  I hate dressing up, but told my daughter I would if we were in Disney. She'll be bummed if we can't do some kind of matching costume LOL - I have NO clue what we are going to be!


----------



## Octoberbaby

Is there usually a party on Columbus day instead of that Sunday? I had planned on trying to get tickets for Sun Oct 9th, but the next day is Columbus Day. Not sure how which day to plan to go.


----------



## siskaren

Octoberbaby said:


> Is there usually a party on Columbus day instead of that Sunday?



I believe so.


----------



## Octoberbaby

siskaren said:


> I believe so.


Thank you! I guess I'll shoot for Monday the 10th.


----------



## renes

Hoping to go to the party on the 1st and maybe MVMCP while we are there too!


----------



## casnider

Hoping for this!


----------



## belleincanada

Yeeesh. Why is it taking so long for these guys to announce this year?  Or was it just that they announced really early last year?


----------



## KelleyMaire

Planning on going Nov 1st! Cant wait... hoping crowds wont be too busy that night


----------



## speeb

KelleyMaire said:


> Planning on going Nov 1st! Cant wait... hoping crowds wont be too busy that night



I'm also interested to know what the post-Halloween crowd is like. We'll be there that week and we might not even bother, but I do have a little girl who LOVES Jack Skellington.


----------



## caperkathy

KelleyMaire said:


> Planning on going Nov 1st! Cant wait... hoping crowds wont be too busy that night


Nov 1st last year the party was sold out.


----------



## speeb

caperkathy said:


> Nov 1st last year the party was sold out.



That answers that then.


----------



## Lulubelle17

I CANNOT wait for the dates, we loved it last year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I'm so impatient for these to be announced!    I want to know the dates and whether adults can wear costumes!


----------



## Jennasis

I am so prepared to find a nice fat increase in ticket prices this year...maybe with a "Party Fee" tacked on for good measure.  Ooh ooh!  Maybe a "Costume fee"!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Jennasis said:


> I am so prepared to find a nice fat increase in ticket prices this year...maybe with a "Party Fee" tacked on for good measure.  Ooh ooh!  Maybe a "Costume fee"!


Don't tell Disney, but _I'd pay a costume fee_ to be able to wear one to the party.  But I hear you.  I expect the ticket prices to be quite a bit higher with the way things are going.


----------



## CMNJ

Maybe it will be similarly priced to last year but you can't get in until 7 (when the party actually starts) OR pay the full day's MK pricing (over $100) but you get in early at 4 instead of 7 and access to 3 FP lol-basically charge 50% more for what they allowed for free last year 
I'm sure a lot of people would pay for the "upgrade"


----------



## Day-Day

CMNJ said:


> Maybe it will be similarly priced to last year but *you can't get in until 7* (when the party actually starts) OR pay the full day's MK pricing (over $100) but you get in early at 4 instead of 7 and access to 3 FP lol-basically charge 50% more for what they allowed for free last year
> I'm sure a lot of people would pay for the "upgrade"



This is good news.  We were in the MK one day when Nights of Joy started at 7pm.  There were short waits on all attractions all during the day until around 4:30.  Space Mountain went from a 10-minute wait to a 35-minute wait in a matter of minutes; we left for EPCOT a little earlier than planned.


----------



## CMNJ

Day-Day said:


> This is good news.  We were in the MK one day when Nights of Joy started at 7pm.  There were short waits on all attractions all during the day until around 4:30.  Space Mountain went from a 10-minute wait to a 35-minute wait in a matter of minutes; we left for EPCOT a little earlier than planned.


I hear you once they start letting in the party goes MK gets really busy AND since many people know you can book 3 FP with the party ticket even though technically you shouldn't be able to lines get long and there aren't many FP left for the day guests

Also you said this IS good news-I was just kidding around Disney hasn't said anything like that  (though I could see Disney doing something like this lol)


----------



## montugirl

Maybe TA will have park hours soon and we can use that to figure out what days it will be on.


----------



## burne99

montugirl said:


> Maybe TA will have park hours soon and we can use that to figure out what days it will be on.


Park hours are out for September, but MK closes early on night that traditionally would be earlier than expected, 2nd, 8th etc, plus there are nights the parks close at 8pm which is unusual and we don't know what for... Yet....


----------



## belleincanada

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Don't tell Disney, but _I'd pay a costume fee_ to be able to wear one to the party.



YUP. Preach.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

Jennasis said:


> I am so prepared to find a nice fat increase in ticket prices this year...maybe with a "Party Fee" tacked on for good measure.  Ooh ooh!  Maybe a "Costume fee"!



Don't give them any ideas!


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

guests under 14 would be exempt from the costume fee


----------



## partyof2

I am so frustrated waiting for these dates to be released.

Our ADR day is next week but I feel so bad for you guys that have had to book your dining not knowing.

I always follow Josh's recommendations and have planned with his preliminary calendar but I'm so worried everything is going to get turned upside down.


----------



## MrsSkellington

belleincanada said:


> Well, I hope they allow it for grown ups for at least MNSSHP, so long as it's not going to hurt anyone! I've done Belle cosplay for awhile now (that's me as Belle in my avatar), and I've never been to MNSSHP. It's been pretty well a life dream of mine to be able to be in costume in WDW, just once.



We saw the most amazing Mary Poppins last year. She was in front of us while we were watching the Boo to You parade. I loved it watching everyone smile at her and wave. So cute!


----------



## eaf2063

partyof2 said:


> I am so frustrated waiting for these dates to be released.
> 
> Our ADR day is next week but I feel so bad for you guys that have had to book your dining not knowing.
> 
> I always follow Josh's recommendations and have planned with his preliminary calendar but I'm so worried everything is going to get turned upside down.



I booked my dining on Monday.... However for any reservations inside MK, they would not allow any reservations past 5:40 PM. They said once the MNSSHP dates are released, we can change our time.


----------



## lovethattink

After going to many parties, I would not suggest dining near party time, especially if you want to see characters at the party. Many lines start extremely early.  And last year the Jack and Sally M&G actually started long before the party started. I remember a cm telling me to be in line by 4:30pm at the latest if seeing Jack and Sally.


----------



## 5lilfish

Can you still get in early with only a party ticket?  I want to arrange a dinner for before the party, but want to be sure that we can get into the park?  What time will they allow us in?

Thanks...
Jess


----------



## monique5

5lilfish said:


> Can you still get in early with only a party ticket?  I want to arrange a dinner for before the party, but want to be sure that we can get into the park?  What time will they allow us in?
> 
> Thanks...
> Jess



Typically guests with party tickets can enter the park @ 4pm.


----------



## KelleyMaire

caperkathy said:


> Nov 1st last year the party was sold out.


 Ill have to buy my tickets early then!  Still no dressing up for adults? What is everyone planning on doing instead? This will be my first time... I was looking forward to going in costume


----------



## FeralCatRogue

They havent exactly offically said no dressing up for party. Depending on who you ask you get told different stories by the people at guest relations. I've been told 3 different stories by them personally. They have just said and publicly posted the rules that always existed during non-mnsshp about costumes. And I still ran into a few adults dressed up in park then. I'm planning as if i can dress up since i'm going on 10/31.


----------



## SugarRush

This is getting frustrating. They are clearly too busy putting prices up everywhere to post the dates. Maybe they are currently waiting to see the reaction to $18 Cheerios at BOG and judging just how high they can price this? 
Come on release the dates already!


----------



## montugirl

Yes I think it's a bad call for them no not release the dates yet, I know many people are at the time of booking ADR and need to plan out days.


----------



## KT0191

montugirl said:


> Yes I think it's a bad call for them no not release the dates yet, I know many people are at the time of booking ADR and need to plan out days.


I did my ADRs yesterday and everything works out great. I just know it will all be screwed up when they release these dates..and I am so annoyed by that.


----------



## lvstitch

burne99 said:


> Park hours are out for September, but MK closes early on night that traditionally would be earlier than expected, 2nd, 8th etc, plus there are nights the parks close at 8pm which is unusual and we don't know what for... Yet....


But not the 15th, that's kinda weird


----------



## smitch425

lvstitch said:


> But not the 15th, that's kinda weird


The 15th is a Thursday, and Thursday parties are only held later in the season.


----------



## belleincanada

What are the days it's usually held on in Septembers? Sundays, Tuesdays, and Fridays? Or did I completely make that up? (You're talking to a complete newb at MNSSHP)

Our Disneymoon is Sept. 11-22nd, and I don't know what date I should tentatively start to think about for the party.


----------



## partyof2

smitch425 said:


> The 15th is a Thursday, and Thursday parties are only held later in the season.



Eek I didn't know that, I was banking on September 29th as it's our last night.


----------



## cindyfan

I can't remember from last year....... can anyone tell me what days of the week they usually offer AP discounts for MNSSHP?


----------



## lvstitch

smitch425 said:


> The 15th is a Thursday, and Thursday parties are only held later in the season.


MK has a closing time (so far) of 7pm on Sept 8th.  Not sure if that means there will be earlier party.


----------



## monique5

belleincanada said:


> What are the days it's usually held on in Septembers? Sundays, Tuesdays, and Fridays? Or did I completely make that up? (You're talking to a complete newb at MNSSHP)
> 
> Our Disneymoon is Sept. 11-22nd, and I don't know what date I should tentatively start to think about for the party.




MNSSHP is traditionally held on Tuesday, Thursday, and Sunday nights in September; and Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, and Sunday nights in October.


----------



## smitch425

partyof2 said:


> Eek I didn't know that, I was banking on September 29th as it's our last night.


Sept 29 should be a party. Typically the Thursday parties begin after the "skip Tuesday" between the months. In looking at the preliminary calendar, the skip Tuesday is the last full week in Sept, meaning the 29th should be a party date.


monique5 said:


> MNSSHP is traditionally held on Tuesday, Thursday, and Sunday nights in September; and Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, and Sunday nights in October.


Typically, Thursdays don't start until Oct, rarely Sept, depending on the way the calendar falls.


----------



## smitch425

lvstitch said:


> MK has a closing time (so far) of 7pm on Sept 8th.  Not sure if that means there will be earlier party.


yes, that date seems to be an oddball, as the next two Thursdays are closing later. It definitely isn't for Night of Joy because that has been move to WWOS this year. Hopefully the dates will come out soon, but I'm more interested in the rules than the dates at this point. Dates are pretty predictable for the most part, just the start date is what is a mystery.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

monique5 said:


> MNSSHP is traditionally held on Tuesday, Thursday, and Sunday nights in September; and Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, and Sunday nights in October.



So they've never been held on a Monday? Great. We were planning on going to the party on our DHS day.


----------



## siskaren

Taylor Nicole said:


> So they've never been held on a Monday? Great. We were planning on going to the party on our DHS day.



There's typically one on Columbus Day, and of course since Halloween is on Monday this year, there'll be one that day, but otherwise, no.


----------



## disBEAST

lovethattink said:


> After going to many parties, I would not suggest dining near party time, especially if you want to see characters at the party. Many lines start extremely early.  And last year the Jack and Sally M&G actually started long before the party started. I remember a cm telling me to be in line by 4:30pm at the latest if seeing Jack and Sally.


This is true. Last year we waited 1.5 hrs to see Jack and Sally and just squeezed in before their last window. It was worth it though!


----------



## CMNJ

cindyfan said:


> I can't remember from last year....... can anyone tell me what days of the week they usually offer AP discounts for MNSSHP?


Last year I believe it was avail for all the Sept parties and the Sun, Tues, and Thurs parties in Oct up until Tues Oct 20 (that was the date we went last year). Fridays in Oct and dates close to Halloween (after the 20th) did not receive the discount.


----------



## O-so-good Disney Mama

Following


----------



## belleincanada

Obviously this contains many ifs (especially considering it's our first MNSSHP and I don't know all the rules), but IF we go to the party on our projected date of Tues Sept 12 and IF they bend the costume rules for party nights, and IF we can get an ADR for BOG that night before we go to the party, I am hoping I can wear my Belle dress (pictured in my avatar) at dinner. I'm sure there must be a rule that even if they do allow costumes that they're not allowed at dinner or something.

Certainly ain't holding my breath for it to happen. But would that ever be a dream come true.


----------



## frannn

LOL Belleincanada...I feel your pain.. If there is a party 9/2, we'll buy tickets and use our DTD day to do a different park.  If I can get a ROL package, we'll change our schedule upside down.  If the public free dining comes out and includes an earlier part of August, we'll arrive a day earlier and maybe stay at a moderate.  If we can get an ADR at Skippers Canteen, we'll try it instead of one of our already booked meals.  I'm really trying to go with the flow, but I wish they would JUST.RELEASE.THE.PARTY.DATES.ALREADY...then I could move on with my life.  DH has threatened to get a Batman costume if adults are allowed, and DD13 wants to be Robin.  I would not make a great Catwoman, so it could be Haunted Mansion Maid (again!), or Minnie (again!).


----------



## FeralCatRogue

belleincanada said:


> Obviously this contains many ifs (especially considering it's our first MNSSHP and I don't know all the rules), but IF we go to the party on our projected date of Tues Sept 12 and IF they bend the costume rules for party nights, and IF we can get an ADR for BOG that night before we go to the party, I am hoping I can wear my Belle dress (pictured in my avatar) at dinner. I'm sure there must be a rule that even if they do allow costumes that they're not allowed at dinner or something.
> 
> Certainly ain't holding my breath for it to happen. But would that ever be a dream come true.


I've gone ot BOG in costume for two fo the mnsshp i've been too. Got a pic of me as the wicked with with beast the last time, for some reason when i went as Rogue he wasnt doing pics. I had an adr around 5pm for each. And I think it be awesome for you to be belle nad get ya pic with beast! One thing to know though since i am guessing your plan is belle's long ball gown dress, the way the seats were it was hard to not get my skirt caught under them.


----------



## goofynut41

belleincanada said:


> Obviously this contains many ifs (especially considering it's our first MNSSHP and I don't know all the rules), but IF we go to the party on our projected date of Tues Sept 12 and IF they bend the costume rules for party nights, and IF we can get an ADR for BOG that night before we go to the party, I am hoping I can wear my Belle dress (pictured in my avatar) at dinner. I'm sure there must be a rule that even if they do allow costumes that they're not allowed at dinner or something.
> 
> Certainly ain't holding my breath for it to happen. But would that ever be a dream come true.


Sept 12 is a Monday...


----------



## belleincanada

goofynut41 said:


> Sept 12 is a Monday...



Keyboard slip, definitely meant the 13th.


----------



## rstamm

I sent a email asking when the dates would be announced and they said dates are announced in the Summer so I sent another email saying last year was February and the tickets go on sale in May.
Then next response was check back in the Summer. Really!!!!!!!


----------



## monique5

rstamm said:


> I sent a email asking when the dates would be announced and they said dates are announced in the Summer so I sent another email saying last year was February and the tickets go on sale in May.
> Then next response was check back in the Summer. Really!!!!!!!



Not true, tickets always on sale by May, last year April. OP correct if wrong...


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

We went in 2015. Will be back again this year!


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Interesting set of dates on this element of the MNSSHP page on the Disney site. Don't know if gifting started so early or went so late last year.


----------



## monique5

_auroraborealis_ said:


> Interesting set of dates on this element of the MNSSHP page on the Disney site. Don't know if gifting started so early or went so late last year.



Wishful thinking for us & way to make money for Disney. We did the Christmas package in 2014 & it was on sale from October to early January 2015. One of our best Disney splurges. DD still uses stuff.  Especially pillowcase & blanket.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

completely different thing than the parties themesleves


----------



## want2bamommy

We are really hoping to attend a party during our daughter's Make-A-Wish trip in the fall. We don't have dates for the trip yet but, we hope to go from Sat. Oct 1st until Friday Oct 7th. We have been to DW a few times and the MNSSHP has always been something that we wanted to do.


----------



## lovethattink

want2bamommy said:


> We are really hoping to attend a party during our daughter's Make-A-Wish trip in the fall. We don't have dates for the trip yet but, we hope to go from Sat. Oct 1st until Friday Oct 7th. We have been to DW a few times and the MNSSHP has always been something that we wanted to do.



There is a Halloween Party at GKTW that is really nice too!


----------



## KT0191

_auroraborealis_ said:


> Interesting set of dates on this element of the MNSSHP page on the Disney site. Don't know if gifting started so early or went so late last year.


I saw this about 2 weeks ago so I went back and looked and saw that this was also offered at the end of August last year so it doesn't really indicate anything for this year


----------



## want2bamommy

lovethattink said:


> There is a Halloween Party at GKTW that is really nice too!



Thanks. I'm not sure we are going to go back to GKTW early except maybe for the Christmas party and I'm not sure about that yet, either. I know the village looks like a lot of fun so we will see when we get there.


----------



## kathleen27

Lots of information in this thread! Following along & waiting for dates!
Hoping to attend November 1st! Would be flying in that day. Attended the party back in 2008 & loved it!


----------



## lovethattink

want2bamommy said:


> Thanks. I'm not sure we are going to go back to GKTW early except maybe for the Christmas party and I'm not sure about that yet, either. I know the village looks like a lot of fun so we will see when we get there.



It definitely is fun! My husband volunteers once a month and it's usually a Halloween party night. Usually he's hanging out with a jedi or an imperial guard and other Star Wars friends!


----------



## brnrss34

[GALLERY=] To Belleincanada please do go to BoG  in costume if allowed it will be priceless!! We went to CP for dinner on our party night last year. Tigger almost fainted when he saw me!! You can only imagine the reactions of the rest of pooh gang!! [/GALLERY]


----------



## Kricketnp

Thinking about going for the first time this year. Subbing!


----------



## keishashadow

lovethattink said:


> After going to many parties, I would not suggest dining near party time, especially if you want to see characters at the party. Many lines start extremely early.  And last year the Jack and Sally M&G actually started long before the party started. I remember a cm telling me to be in line by 4:30pm at the latest if seeing Jack and Sally.



we were shocked to see how long the line was last year, lined up @ 6:00 pm, took a little over two hours but worth it

I'm hoping for Sunday October 2nd.  Last year was first time in ages we didn't do the party until Columbus Day (never again that date, far too crowded).


----------



## belleincanada

brnrss34 said:


> To Belleincanada please do go to BoG  in costume if allowed it will be priceless!! We went to CP for dinner on our party night last year. Tigger almost fainted when he saw me!! You can only imagine the reactions of the rest of pooh gang!!



I'm going to try! ....All depends on if the rules are bent for the party I guess. Here's a better photo of my Belle dress  It would be an actual lifelong dream.


----------



## monique5

@belleincanada Very Beautiful!!!


----------



## brnrss34

belleincanada said:


> I'm going to try! ....All depends on if the rules are bent for the party I guess. Here's a better photo of my Belle dress  It would be an actual lifelong dream.


Very nice. Fingers crossed that they will bend the rules for you. This will be the third year in a row for us I can't wait.


----------



## DiannaVM

keishashadow said:


> we were shocked to see how long the line was last year, lined up @ 6:00 pm, took a little over two hours but worth it
> 
> I'm hoping for Sunday October 2nd.  Last year was first time in ages we didn't do the party until Columbus Day (never again that date, far too crowded).



We went on Columbus Day last year (and it was far more crowded than any party I had gone to before, but then again the last party I went to was over 7 years ago!) I made my husband go on the line for Jack and Sally around 4:30/5 and by that time there were at least 10 people there already (albeit some of them in groups). I think they finally came out around 6, so I thought that worked out cool because we were finished with them before the party officially started. Immediately after we got a "quick" meal at Pinocchio's Village Haus and then got on our way to experience the party stuff. I think we are planning on following a similar schedule this year (my sister hasn't met Jack and Sally and I really want to meet them again ^_^).


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

DiannaVM said:


> We went on Columbus Day last year (and it was far more crowded than any party I had gone to before, but then again the last party I went to was over 7 years ago!) I made my husband go on the line for Jack and Sally around 4:30/5 and by that time there were at least 10 people there already (albeit some of them in groups). I think they finally came out around 6, so I thought that worked out cool because we were finished with them before the party officially started. Immediately after we got a "quick" meal at Pinocchio's Village Haus and then got on our way to experience the party stuff. I think we are planning on following a similar schedule this year (my sister hasn't met Jack and Sally and I really want to meet them again ^_^).


This is also what we did, we were already in the park with our park hopper tickets, so at 4pm they started handing out the bands over by Buzz.  We got our halloween candy bag, our band and our map, then went to the shop on main street to get our halloween party merchandise.  Then we went straight over to line up for Jack and Sally at about 5pm.  There were about twenty people in line in front of us at that time. The line wasn't even official at that point, we just kind of created our own as they were still building the queue.  Jack & Sally came out at about 5:45 and we were out and done at about 6pm.  We had extra time so went over to see Daisy and Minnie in the big top tent just for fun.  Then we went and got a spot for Lotso, did the dance party, trick or treated, and got a good spot for the parade.  It was awesome, we had so much done before everything even got really started!  We will be doing that again for sure!


----------



## goofynut41

still no dates released!! Bummer....


----------



## eaf2063

This is just pure torture. I know there are Disney execs watching these boards and social media. Shame on them!!!


----------



## pigletgirl

eaf2063 said:


> This is just pure torture. I know there are Disney execs watching these boards and social media. Shame on them!!!


They will release them! It's still only March.


----------



## smitch425

Thursday Sept 8 is likely the NOJ MK access date. Parties may or may not start before the 8th, but I don't expect the 8th to be a party night (which makes sense anyway because it's too early in the season for a Thursday party). Here is the NOJ expansion article from way back in September...
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2015/09/disneys-night-of-joy-expands-in-2016/


----------



## belleincanada

Today was the first of my three ADR dates (split stay between three resorts), was online at 6am with two different laptops (mine and DF's), and tried with the MDE app, and nothin' for BOG dinner. So much for the dream of wearing my dress at BOG. 







But, we did at least get an ADR for Thurs Sept. 15th dinner at CRT, so hopefully there's a party that night and they allow "grown ups" to wear costumes. ...And I have other "ADR days" on the 19th and 23rd to try again for BOG dinner!


----------



## brnrss34

belleincanada said:


> Today was the first of my three ADR dates (split stay between three resorts), was online at 6am with two different laptops (mine and DF's), and tried with the MDE app, and nothin' for BOG dinner. So much for the dream of wearing my dress at BOG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, we did at least get an ADR for Thurs Sept. 15th dinner at CRT, so hopefully there's a party that night and they allow "grown ups" to wear costumes. ...And I have other "ADR days" on the 19th and 23rd to try again for BOG dinner!


 Don't forget to keep stalking ressie sites people cancel all the time.


----------



## brnrss34

Once we know the dates is someone gonna start a thread on who is gonna be in what costume and what dates like last year? That's if we are allowed to wear costumes.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

I was never able to get BOG when my window opened, i think I finally got it about 30 days out. Also that belle dress is beauitful! Is that custom made?


----------



## smitch425

brnrss34 said:


> Once we know the dates is someone gonna start a thread on who is gonna be in what costume and what dates like last year? That's if we are allowed to wear costumes.


Yep, that would be me. I'll still do the thread, even if it's only kids that dress up, but a lot of people will Disneybound, so I still plan on having plenty of work to do. Lol


----------



## monique5

belleincanada said:


> Today was the first of my three ADR dates (split stay between three resorts), was online at 6am with two different laptops (mine and DF's), and tried with the MDE app, and nothin' for BOG dinner. So much for the dream of wearing my dress at BOG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, we did at least get an ADR for Thurs Sept. 15th dinner at CRT, so hopefully there's a party that night and they allow "grown ups" to wear costumes. ...And I have other "ADR days" on the 19th and 23rd to try again for BOG dinner!



Hey! Keep trying. On Dining Reservation Threads, I think here too, PP mentioned some MK restaurants (CP was specifically listed) not having reservations for after 4pm or 5pm (can't remember which time) on nights MK listed for closing early. So maybe this is the case for BoG. All were speculating this is due to MNSSHP dates. So once dates are released, I would guess that evening ADRs will open up. 

One last note, BoG works best on last night of stay or later in vacation. For example, if staying for 6N, book on N5 or N6, not N2 or N3. However, I know this might not work for your plans or park days, but it definitely works for getting the BoG ADR.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

If its like other years I was able to book BOG for 4:50 2 years ago. and CRT for 4:20 last year.


----------



## Jenis

belleincanada said:


> Today was the first of my three ADR dates (split stay between three resorts), was online at 6am with two different laptops (mine and DF's), and tried with the MDE app, and nothin' for BOG dinner. So much for the dream of wearing my dress at BOG.



It appears all MK dinner ADRs do not go past 6 pm in September. BOG has dinner listed from 4-6pm every night in September. I assume once they release party dates they will open up later ADRs for MK.


----------



## jhaig

smitch425 said:


> Thursday Sept 8 is likely the NOJ MK access date. Parties may or may not start before the 8th, but I don't expect the 8th to be a party night (which makes sense anyway because it's too early in the season for a Thursday party). Here is the NOJ expansion article from way back in September...
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2015/09/disneys-night-of-joy-expands-in-2016/



Does this mean NOJ ticket holders will have a ticket to MK on Thurs only and not on Fri or Sat? I was kind of expecting to avoid MK on NOJ weekend just for the fact that it might be more crowded during those days.


----------



## smitch425

jhaig said:


> Does this mean NOJ ticket holders will have a ticket to MK on Thurs only and not on Fri or Sat? I was kind of expecting to avoid MK on NOJ weekend just for the fact that it might be more crowded during those days.


The concerts are moving to WWOS this year, so the only thing going on in MK *should* be that Thursday night, but hopefully we'll know for sure soon.


----------



## eaf2063

Jenis said:


> It appears all MK dinner ADRs do not go past 6 pm in September. BOG has dinner listed from 4-6pm every night in September. I assume once they release party dates they will open up later ADRs for MK.



When making our reservations last week, we were told they were not doing any reservations past 5:40 until the MNSSHP dates have been released.


----------



## eaf2063

smitch425 said:


> The concerts are moving to WWOS this year, so the only thing going on in MK *should* be that Thursday night, but hopefully we'll know for sure soon.



I have heard NOJ guests aren't too happy about the concerts being at WWOS. They like having access to rides during the concerts. Not sure this will go over well. In the past i believe that they started on a Friday night. Do you think they would require these folks to come in a day earlier just to get park access for a few hours? In my opinion it wouldnt be worth the extra money and they would have to pull the kids out of school longer..... This sounds a bit crazy.


----------



## Chelle's Belles

Subscribing  Hoping for a party on 10/23.


----------



## smitch425

eaf2063 said:


> I have heard NOJ guests aren't too happy about the concerts being at WWOS. They like having access to rides during the concerts. Not sure this will go over well. In the past i believe that they started on a Friday night. Do you think they would require these folks to come in a day earlier just to get park access for a few hours? In my opinion it wouldnt be worth the extra money and they would have to pull the kids out of school longer..... This sounds a bit crazy.


Not sure how it will play out. They've been really unpredictable with pretty much everything this year already, so unfortunately, it's a wait and see situation. I wouldn't plan on anything concrete until everything has officially been announced. And even then, things can change!


----------



## Lirael

I have a question I havent managed to find the answer to: is it possible to enter MNSSH, leave and then return? For example: get in the park at 4pm, leave at 8pm for an ADR and then come back? 

(One on the likely party dates is my birthday and I want to celebrate it at dinner with people who won't want party tickets.)


----------



## smitch425

Lirael said:


> I have a question I havent managed to find the answer to: is it possible to enter MNSSH, leave and then return? For example: get in the park at 4pm, leave at 8pm for an ADR and then come back?
> 
> (One on the likely party dates is my birthday and I want to celebrate it at dinner with people who won't want party tickets.)


It's possible, but a very big waste of money. You would miss most of the party, potentially including fireworks, depending on where you are going.


----------



## KT0191

belleincanada said:


> Today was the first of my three ADR dates (split stay between three resorts), was online at 6am with two different laptops (mine and DF's), and tried with the MDE app, and nothin' for BOG dinner. So much for the dream of wearing my dress at BOG.



The same thing happened last year. We couldn't book any dinners after 6 pm until MNSSHP dates came out. Then tons of times were added!


----------



## dmc6469

I wish they announce the party dates soon.  I need to do ADR’s in a few weeks and it all depends on the party as to what park we will be doing for those few days.


----------



## KT0191

Lirael said:


> I have a question I havent managed to find the answer to: is it possible to enter MNSSH, leave and then return? For example: get in the park at 4pm, leave at 8pm for an ADR and then come back?
> 
> (One on the likely party dates is my birthday and I want to celebrate it at dinner with people who won't want party tickets.)


I agree with Smitch. You'd miss A LOT.


----------



## Lirael

belleincanada said:


> Today was the first of my three ADR dates (split stay between three resorts), was online at 6am with two different laptops (mine and DF's), and tried with the MDE app, and nothin' for BOG dinner. So much for the dream of wearing my dress at BOG.



Same for me. I was trying to make a BOG ADR the second my 180 window opened and I failed. I hope they open up more later, I really wanted it for my bday ;_;



smitch425 said:


> It's possible, but a very big waste of money. You would miss most of the party, potentially including fireworks, depending on where you are going.





KT0191 said:


> I agree with Smitch. You'd miss A LOT.



Got it, thanks! So much for that bday celebration then.


----------



## MapleGirl

I hope the party date predictions are incorrect.  We are going for a short trip 9/26-9/29.  We have the DVC party at Animal Kingdom on 9/27 (if I can get us tickets).  I would like to go to MNSSHP on Monday or Wednesday night.  It's not the end of the world if it doesn't work out in my favor, but it would be nice.   

In 2012 DH and I went to the party dressed as Paul Bunyan and Babe the Blue Ox.  It was a lot of fun!


----------



## siskaren

MapleGirl said:


> I would like to go to MNSSHP on Monday or Wednesday night.



I would not expect to see MNSSHP on Monday except on Columbus Day and Halloween itself and I would only expect to see it on Wednesday on a year when Halloween falls on Wednesday.


----------



## Tia1977

Sorry if this has been covered already, been trying to keep up with the thread...We'll be there Columbus Day week. Due to plans, that's the night I want to do the party. I saw an encouraging post above about a previous crowded, but good experience on Columbus Day. Other than that, little to go on. Is Columbus Day typically really crazy? I'm not set in stone for that night if it'd be substantially better to do another night...


----------



## smitch425

siskaren said:


> I would not expect to see MNSSHP on Monday except on Columbus Day and Halloween itself and I would only expect to see it on Wednesday on a year when Halloween falls on Wednesday.


Agree 100%


----------



## speeb

While I know the dates for this year haven't been released, traditionally, is there only one more party AFTER Halloween? From what I can tell, Nov 1 is usually the last one.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

2 years ago i belive there was not nov 1st party.


----------



## siskaren

speeb said:


> While I know the dates for this year haven't been released, traditionally, is there only one more party AFTER Halloween? From what I can tell, Nov 1 is usually the last one.



I don't know if they always have one on Nov 1st, but I wouldn't expect one later than that.


----------



## NicholeB630

dmc6469 said:


> I wish they announce the party dates soon.  I need to do ADR’s in a few weeks and it all depends on the party as to what park we will be doing for those few days.



I booked ours Sunday and it sucks because I couldnt even book them all or how I needed to because my days are all based around what night we do the party. Some will say just booked the day I choose to do party but were going from the 9-18th so I have no idea when the party will start. If it starts earlier this year we will go to Sunday party but it could very possibly start the Tuesday we are there. Then I'll have either Tuesday or Friday to choose from. its really frustrating.


----------



## speeb

siskaren said:


> I don't know if they always have one on Nov 1st, but I wouldn't expect one later than that.



My preference is actually that there AREN'T more after the 31st. I'm planning for the early close ON Halloween, but I'm hoping like Friday that week we'll be able to do a later MK night for our last night.


----------



## siskaren

speeb said:


> My preference is actually that there AREN'T more after the 31st. I'm planning for the early close ON Halloween, but I'm hoping like Friday that week we'll be able to do a later MK night for our last night.



Well, Friday is the 4th, and there definitely won't be a party that many days after Halloween, and I've never heard of the Christmas parties starting that early, so there shouldn't be any reason why there wouldn't be a later close.


----------



## speeb

siskaren said:


> Well, Friday is the 4th, and there definitely won't be a party that many days after Halloween, and I've never heard of the Christmas parties starting that early, so there shouldn't be any reason why there wouldn't be a later close.



Thanks! For some reason I had been thinking the Halloween party would continue for the week.


----------



## MapleGirl

siskaren said:


> I would not expect to see MNSSHP on Monday except on Columbus Day and Halloween itself and I would only expect to see it on Wednesday on a year when Halloween falls on Wednesday.


It looks like the parties will be on Sunday and Thursday in September.  Would you all tend to agree?  I might move around my dates a bit.


----------



## DisneyDebbie

I'm having a hard time w/ my plans.  I wanted our last night (Friday Sept. 2) to be at Magic Kingdom. I don't mind if it's MNSSHP or just a regular night with Wishes. However, I do mind if it closes at 7pm and no Wishes..... So what do you think? Any advice?  Why I'm having such a hard time is because I may need to change ADR's around


----------



## mesaboy2

MapleGirl said:


> It looks like the parties will be on Sunday and Thursday in September.  Would you all tend to agree?  I might move around my dates a bit.



Historically, parties are held on Tuesday, Friday, Sunday, and often (but not always) Thursday nights.


----------



## kittyab

I am surprised they have not announced the dates yet.  It is past the 180 days mark.


----------



## siskaren

DisneyDebbie said:


> I'm having a hard time w/ my plans.  I wanted our last night (Friday Sept. 2) to be at Magic Kingdom. I don't mind if it's MNSSHP or just a regular night with Wishes. However, I do mind if it closes at 7pm and no Wishes..... So what do you think? Any advice?  Why I'm having such a hard time is because I may need to change ADR's around



If it does close at 7, it will be because there's a party. I've never heard of MK closing at 7 without there being a party.


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

kittyab said:


> I am surprised they have not announced the dates yet.  It is past the 180 days mark.


Historically, party dates have not been announced until May. Last year was an anomaly.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

and last year if i reember right it listed 7pm closing on days there were then not parties in September. So i'd be careful with planning early september dates.


----------



## Disneylover99

Still hoping for a party Sept. 2nd.


----------



## smitch425

speeb said:


> While I know the dates for this year haven't been released, traditionally, is there only one more party AFTER Halloween? From what I can tell, Nov 1 is usually the last one.


Sometimes it's Nov 1, sometimes Nov 2, and sometimes not at all in Nov. If they want to start the Christmas party on a Friday, I don't expect a Nov date. If there is a Nov date, the start date for MVMCP will likely be pushed back a bit.


----------



## smitch425

Oh! Also, if they decide to do a party on 10/30, I don't expect a Nov date. I don't see them having a party 3 days in a row, but it's possible that they skip Sunday and do Monday and Tuesday, similar to what they did for Columbus Day last year.


----------



## belleincanada

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> Historically, party dates have not been announced until May. Last year was an anomaly.



Another month and a half....


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

belleincanada said:


> Another month and a half....


I'm with you, Stitch.


----------



## DiannaVM

This is very frustrating when it comes to trying to plan your time out  If the dates are not announced until May (which is when we would have to do our bookings to catch the 180 window) it doesn't leave us much time to change around dates if we have to. It wouldn't usually be such a big deal, but because we area going with a "large" (large for us) group, its not as easy for everyone to pick different days on a whim.


----------



## Pineappley

Hi. Following. We'll be there AT Halloween but don't want to do the party that night - we'd like to experience the events at POR on 31st. Hoping to do the party in the week before.


----------



## SorcererMickey12

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> I'm with you, Stitch.




Agreed I hope we don't have to wait until May either.  We have a group going and would like to be able to do all of our ADRs in one shot and not play a guessing game.


----------



## monique5

Pineappley said:


> Hi. Following. We'll be there AT Halloween but don't want to do the party that night - we'd like to experience the events at POR on 31st. Hoping to do the party in the week before.



What events do they have at POR on Halloween? TIA!


----------



## katie1992

I am going to be there for two weeks from the 29th October and 12th of Nov. I am half hoping for a 1st Nov party so we can recover from jetlag before we go (and don't have to go on actual Halloween which I assume will be crazy), but we also want to catch MVMCP so I don't want the start date of that pushed back either!


----------



## monique5

Pineappley said:


> Hi. Following. We'll be there AT Halloween but don't want to do the party that night - we'd like to experience the events at POR on 31st. Hoping to do the party in the week before.





monique5 said:


> What events do they have at POR on Halloween? TIA!



I see now. Found old stuff.
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2014/...een-activities-and-character-meet-and-greets/

I had noticed that DVC had done a special event last year too. Too many decisions.


----------



## RachaelA

We arrive the 28th. I don't want to do the party on Halloween because we also want to do stuff at our resort. I assumed we'd do the Sunday 10/30 party. I guess if they don't do that day, but do 11/1 we will do 11/1.


----------



## siskaren

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> Historically, party dates have not been announced until May. Last year was an anomaly.



Actually, tickets have typically gone on sale May 1st, with dates being announced shortly before that. Last year was an anomaly, though. 



katie1992 said:


> I am going to be there for two weeks from the 29th October and 12th of Nov. I am half hoping for a 1st Nov party so we can recover from jetlag before we go *(and don't have to go on actual Halloween which I assume will be crazy*), but we also want to catch MVMCP so I don't want the start date of that pushed back either!



If there is a party on Nov 1st, it will sell out as well.


----------



## Jennasis

In case anyone is interested, I sent an email to the guest services address, explaining my frustration in the lack of dates being released yet. Also mentioned that when the dates are released that I hoped they would also released a costume guidelines for the party whatever they might be so that there would be no confusion as to what the rules for the party would be. Just got a call back from guest services, and while I know they are often unreliable or even flat-out wrong, the girl who left a message on my answering machine said to expect the dates to be released in about a month towards the end of April.


----------



## Disneylover99

Jennasis said:


> In case anyone is interested, I sent an email to the guest services address, explaining my frustration in the lack of dates being released yet. Also mentioned that when the dates are released that I hoped they would also released a costume guidelines for the party whatever they might be so that there would be no confusion as to what the rules for the party would be. Just got a call back from guest services, and while I know they are often unreliable or even flat-out wrong, the girl who left a message on my answering machine said to expect the dates to be released in about a month towards the end of April.


Thanks for doing this. I'm very curious about their costume guidelines, since if I do get a chance to go, it will be for the first party.


----------



## Jennasis

Disneylover99 said:


> Thanks for doing this. I'm very curious about their costume guidelines, since if I do get a chance to go, it will be for the first party.



She said guidelines SHOULD be released then but she could not confirm.


----------



## Disneylover99

Jennasis said:


> She said guidelines SHOULD be released then but she could not confirm.


Maybe they're basing their guidelines on the costumes that show up at the first party.


----------



## dmc6469

Jennasis said:


> the girl who left a message on my answering machine said to expect the dates to be released in about a month towards the end of April.



I feel this is just wrong.  I need to book all my ADRs the 1st week of April.  How am I going to know what parks we are going to when I'm not sure when the party is?!  They should release dates prior to the 6 month window.  I'm hoping the party is for a Tuesday but if it's not and I book a place on a day that the party will be and lose out, I won't be happy.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I was also hoping to find out soon. My ADRs open 3/27.


----------



## mamasha

Are strollers available for rent during a party?


----------



## monique5

dmc6469 said:


> I feel this is just wrong.  I need to book all my ADRs the 1st week of April.  How am I going to know what parks we are going to when I'm not sure when the party is?!  They should release dates prior to the 6 month window.  I'm hoping the party is for a Tuesday but if it's not and I book a place on a day that the party will be and lose out, I won't be happy.





prettypatchesmsu said:


> I was also hoping to find out soon. My ADRs open 3/27.



I feel your pain. I'm in a better position, but prefer to have options. My ADR date is 4/30. I would like 2 know if 2 parties are feasible for us if we cannot change our arrival date. And if party is offered on Thursday, Friday, Sunday & Halloween we have lots of options. This waiting is killing me. And typically Disney doesn't say when dates are going to be released for anything, (like OP posted) so I'll take that with a grain of salt & a bottle. Yep, bottle, beyond a glass waiting on dates. Argh! 
I'm tired of .
I want to be .


----------



## KT0191

Jennasis said:


> In case anyone is interested, I sent an email to the guest services address, explaining my frustration in the lack of dates being released yet. Also mentioned that when the dates are released that I hoped they would also released a costume guidelines for the party whatever they might be so that there would be no confusion as to what the rules for the party would be. Just eagot a call back from guest services, and while I know they are often unreliable or even flat-out wrong, the girl who left a message on my answering machine said to expect the dates to be released in about a month towards the end of April.


I got the exact same voicemail. It doesn't really matter when they come out with dates now as I did my ADRs last week. I just really wanted them to know that it's not really fair to us to plan so far in advanced when they don't even know what's going on. But it sounded like she couldn't really care less so


----------



## cassie58

dmc6469 said:


> I feel this is just wrong.  I need to book all my ADRs the 1st week of April.  How am I going to know what parks we are going to when I'm not sure when the party is?!  They should release dates prior to the 6 month window.  I'm hoping the party is for a Tuesday but if it's not and I book a place on a day that the party will be and lose out, I won't be happy.



Totally agree! I am trying to help a friend plan their first trip for week starting Sept. 29th, and so most of their days are in Oct. They may want to do a party night, but I don't know which nights those are to make an ADR to go along with it, and for the other days, I don't know which days MK will close at 7, so they can pick other parks, and which nights it will be open later so they can see Wishes and MSEP.  They need to make ADRs on 4/2, so Oct. hrs. will hopefully be out, but that isn't helping me plan now, to plot everything out, and then if MNSSHP dates aren't out till later in April, that throws a wrench in everything!  Sorry for the rant - just had to vent!  

cassie58


----------



## Disneymom1126

cassie58 said:


> Totally agree! I am trying to help a friend plan their first trip for week starting Sept. 29th, and so most of their days are in Oct. They may want to do a party night, but I don't know which nights those are to make an ADR to go along with it, and for the other days, I don't know which days MK will close at 7, so they can pick other parks, and which nights it will be open later so they can see Wishes and MSEP.  They need to make ADRs on 4/2, so Oct. hrs. will hopefully be out, but that isn't helping me plan now, to plot everything out, and then if MNSSHP dates aren't out till later in April, that throws a wrench in everything!  Sorry for the rant - just had to vent!
> 
> cassie58



By that time in September/October there "should" be parties Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday...but that's based on past years, they could always change that I suppose!


----------



## Jennasis

KT0191 said:


> I got the exact same voicemail. It doesn't really matter when they come out with dates now as I did my ADRs last week. I just really wanted them to know that it's not really fair to us to plan so far in advanced when they don't even know what's going on. But it sounded like she couldn't really care less so



OMG yes!  She sounded so unenthused.  Like it was a burden to have to call.  But like you, I was really not looking for an answer so much as I was looking to make sure they knew they're annoying their guests.


----------



## cassie58

Disneymom1126 said:


> By that time in September/October there "should" be parties Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday...but that's based on past years, they could always change that I suppose!



Thanks for the info!  I did see on Josh's site that he had it down for that last Thur. and Fri. in Sept., which will be their first two days( didn't realize they were tentative dates at first).  We've never gone till later in the fall, so haven't dealt with the parties, except for MVMCP, but it seemed I knew the dates beforehand(?) so I could work around it.  I guess if those days of the week hold up, they'd only have Sat. and Mon. to see the regular night shows, and I wouldn't normally recommend Sat., so that makes it pretty restrictive, but they are staying at Poly, so they could watch Sat nt. from the beach.  Hopefully Oct. hrs. will be out soon, so we have most of the pieces of the puzzle to put together!

cassie58


----------



## KT0191

Jennasis said:


> OMG yes!  She sounded so unenthused.  Like it was a burden to have to call.  But like you, I was really not looking for an answer so much as I was looking to make sure they knew they're annoying their guests.


I'm almost positive we got the same lady LOL


----------



## GraceMonica

Ahhh. Thanks to disney taking their sweet old time releasing any info, DH and I have decided to check out CityWalk on our trip instead of doing MNSSHP. The kicker is, we weren't going to do MNSSHP because of the cost...and while I was pricing out things to do at CityWalk....it'll probably be more expensive.  DH is excited that he's bursting my disney bubble...

I'm kind of excited too...


----------



## RachaelA

So they are going to release dates once basically everyone has already made ADRs? Way to screw everyone over yet AGAIN Disney.


----------



## Disneymom1126

cassie58 said:


> Thanks for the info!  I did see on Josh's site that he had it down for that last Thur. and Fri. in Sept., which will be their first two days( didn't realize they were tentative dates at first).  We've never gone till later in the fall, so haven't dealt with the parties, except for MVMCP, but it seemed I knew the dates beforehand(?) so I could work around it.  I guess if those days of the week hold up, they'd only have Sat. and Mon. to see the regular night shows, and I wouldn't normally recommend Sat., so that makes it pretty restrictive, but they are staying at Poly, so they could watch Sat nt. from the beach.  Hopefully Oct. hrs. will be out soon, so we have most of the pieces of the puzzle to put together!
> 
> cassie58



Yes, during MNSSHP the nights to see wishes are limited.  The fireworks for MNSSHP definitely make up for that though!  We tend to still visit MK on party days even if we aren't going to a party because the crowds seem lighter.  We just plan to be in the park until around 6:00 and then head out somewhere else for dinner (i.e. one of the monorail resorts). I'm looking forward to making those our "early nights" so we can stay up later to watch the new shows at AK and HS!  If they definitely want to see wishes, I would probably choose Monday over Saturday....Saturdays are slammed at MK and even more so when parties are going on because of the limited hours other nights!  I hear you about the October hours -- I've been waiting for those to be posted as well


----------



## BoltzNBrew

I was considering doing MNSSHP this year but since they don't want to let us plan for it until well after our ADR window opens I will just cross it off the list.  Disney is not doing a very good job of accommodating guests that are spending thousands of dollars to be there and willing to spend more.  Very poor business.


----------



## smitch425

I don't suppose anyone wants to look at the positive side of this, but keep in mind that for several years, dates and tickets were officially release on or around May 1. Last year was the only year in any sort of recent history that we got the dates before the bulk of 180 days out. Not that that helps, but it is actually normal for this to happen. Other than the start date and Halloween weekend, most of the other dates are pretty predictable. If anyone needs help with specific date ranges, just ask.


----------



## MapleGirl

I don't really mind that the party dates haven't been released yet.  I don't plan on making any ADR's.


----------



## BJ7644

smitch425 said:


> I don't suppose anyone wants to look at the positive side of this, but keep in mind that for several years, dates and tickets were officially release on or around May 1. Last year was the only year in any sort of recent history that we got the dates before the bulk of 180 days out. Not that that helps, but it is actually normal for this to happen. Other than the start date and Halloween weekend, most of the other dates are pretty predictable. If anyone needs help with specific date ranges, just ask.



Out of curiosity, has it always been 180 days out to make ADRs? I got the impression from other posts that it hasn't always been that far in advance but this will be our first trip so I'm only familiar with how things are since we started planning. 

We'll be going late October and a few days into November so I can't fully plan until the Nov. calendar is out anyway. I do feel for those that have already had their ADR date tho. 

I think I'm more anxious to see the prices. With all the other increases I'm sure it'll be higher than last years. If it is drastically higher it may change our plans.


----------



## smitch425

BJ7644 said:


> Out of curiosity, has it always been 180 days out to make ADRs? I got the impression from other posts that it hasn't always been that far in advance but this will be our first trip so I'm only familiar with how things are since we started planning.
> 
> We'll be going late October and a few days into November so I can't fully plan until the Nov. calendar is out anyway. I do feel for those that have already had their ADR date tho.
> 
> I think I'm more anxious to see the prices. With all the other increases I'm sure it'll be higher than last years. If it is drastically higher it may change our plans.


There was a very brief period where they tried to do 90 days, but it was a bigtime flop. Lol


----------



## DiannaVM

We decided to move our dates around a bit, so in all honestly its still not too bad. However, when it comes to the adr's is, we are planning to go to BOG one of the nights we are there and, if its a non-party day, we would like to have a late (as late as we can) adr. Not knowing when the park is closing will be a problem. Although I have half a mind to just go to MK again on a party day, eventhough we have to leave early, simply because last time we went on a non-party day it was total CHAOS and hardly worth it imo.


----------



## kittyab

I went by Josh's calendar for my planning.   Hopefully it is what Disney will eventually publish.    I am shocked they haven't post them yet.


----------



## SarahSnow

Say I have an ADR for BOG for 8:00pm and when the calendar for MNSSHP is released it turns out that's a party night and I'm not going to attend that night. Will I have to cancel my ADR because Disney couldn't release their dates in time for us to plan accordingly? It doesn't seem very fair to me for people to lose their coveted ADR's.


----------



## smitch425

SarahSnow said:


> Say I have an ADR for BOG for 8:00pm and when the calendar for MNSSHP is released it turns out that's a party night and I'm not going to attend that night. Will I have to cancel my ADR because Disney couldn't release their dates in time for us to plan accordingly? It doesn't seem very fair to me for people to lose their coveted ADR's.


Yes, in theory, but that won't happen since they are not booking beyond 6:00 (maybe slightly earlier) until dates are released.


----------



## SarahSnow

smitch425 said:


> Yes, in theory, but that won't happen since they are not booking beyond 6:00 (maybe slightly earlier) until dates are released.



Thank you, I didn't know that.


----------



## smitch425

SarahSnow said:


> Thank you, I didn't know that.


You're welcome


----------



## MinnieMSue

Can you pre-purchase party tickets with the season pass discount ahead of time or so you have to wait until day of?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

you can purchase tickets with your ap discount from the site. But not all dates have ap discounts.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

Does anyone know if the party has been held on October 25 in the past?


----------



## mesaboy2

Taylor Nicole said:


> Does anyone know if the party has been held on October 25 in the past?



I'm sure it has.  That date falls on a Tuesday this year, so I think odds are extremely high it will be offered on that date in the fall...practically a slam-dunk.


----------



## KT0191

Well, they at least posted more info about NOJ. Hopefully, MNSSHP will be next.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm sure it has.  That date falls on a Tuesday this year, so I think odds are extremely high it will be offered on that date in the fall...practically a slam-dunk.



Phew, that's a relief. I just had to make sure.


----------



## DisneyGateway

Our trip isn't until the end of Sept-Early October and our 180 mark is coming up fast. I am not too concerned (just a bit vexed) about the dates/prices not being announced yet since we like to eat dinner a little earlier than most groups and our ADR's should not run into the MNSSHP. We also have 7 day PH so if we need to switch parks so be it! We can see other nighttime events another evening!


----------



## DisneyMomJess

Can anyone describe how crowded the Halloween parties are? We're planning on going Tuesday Sept 20th (hopefully, since it's a 7pm closing day)  but this is our first time at the party and don't know what to expect. Is it half as crowded as a typical park day? Still just as crowded? What about ride wait times? Also, is it easier to find a spot for the fireworks?


----------



## mesaboy2

DisneyMomJess said:


> Can anyone describe how crowded the Halloween parties are? We're planning on going Tuesday Sept 20th (hopefully, since it's a 7pm closing day)  but this is our first time at the party and don't know what to expect. Is it half as crowded as a typical park day? Still just as crowded? What about ride wait times? Also, is it easier to find a spot for the fireworks?



Parts of the park are very busy, particularly Main Street and the Hub.  The rest is as uncrowded as you'll ever see it anymore, and ride wait times are typically low.


----------



## COscrapper

I would like to know what a sold-out party is like, since that is what we will experience if we go (our trip is over Halloween).  How many tickets do they sell?  Is it the same thing as the park being "at capacity"?


----------



## mesaboy2

COscrapper said:


> I would like to know what a sold-out party is like, since that is what we will experience if we go (our trip is over Halloween).  How many tickets do they sell?  Is it the same thing as the park being "at capacity"?



Not even close, see my previous reply.  Most educated guesses put the number of party tickets sold at 30K-35K max, MK capacity is approximately triple that.


----------



## Day-Day

Looking at Disney's site, I'm guessing that our dates in September that show Wishes Fireworks and 9pm closings are non-party days and the days the parks close at 7pm as party days.  The exception is one day the park closes at 8pm with Wishes and Extra Magic Hours till 10pm.  This would give 4 non-party nights and 3 party nights during our stay.

The site posts park days through 23-SEP today with our 180 mark coming up 4 days from now.  (Today being 17-March.)

(Edited closing time to 8pm; incorrectly had 7pm for day with wishes and EMH)


----------



## siskaren

Day-Day said:


> Looking at Disney's site, I'm guessing that our dates in September that show Wishes Fireworks and 9pm closings are non-party days and the days the parks close at 7pm as party days.  *The exception is one day the park closes at 7pm with Wishes and Extra Magic Hours till 10pm.*  This would give 4 non-party nights and 3 party nights during our stay.
> 
> The site posts park days through 23-SEP today with our 180 mark coming up 4 days from now.  (Today being 17-March.)



What date are you seeing that? I've never heard of MK closing at 7 except for parties, and evening EMH is always 2 hours, plus as far as I know, they've never had Wishes during EMH.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

DiannaVM said:


> We decided to move our dates around a bit, so in all honestly its still not too bad. However, when it comes to the adr's is, we are planning to go to BOG one of the nights we are there and, if its a non-party day, we would like to have a late (as late as we can) adr. Not knowing when the park is closing will be a problem. Although I have half a mind to just go to MK again on a party day, eventhough we have to leave early, simply because last time we went on a non-party day it was total CHAOS and hardly worth it imo.



That bad, huh?  Last year we went on a day when the park closed at 7 because I read how the crowds would be low compared to the days when the park was open later.  It turned out to be quite crowded the day we went and I had to work harder than I have ever worked for an ADR to get one, at any MK TS restaurant, between 6 and 7 pm.  Not only were the regular day crowds there, but the party crowds came in at 4 so we had to compete with regular guests plus party guests for FP+ and ADRs during that time period.

I had made up my mind to go on a non-party day this year, but your post makes me think that is a bad idea.

Was it summer crowd chaos (which was our experience on a party day) or Christmas crowd chaos (in which case, I need to change my plans quickly before we make ADRs)?


----------



## Day-Day

_What date are you seeing that? I've never heard of MK closing at 7 except for parties, and evening EMH is always 2 hours, plus as far as I know, they've never had Wishes during EMH._

Good catch *siskaren*.  *8pm* closing and 8pm wishes with EMH till 10pm on 21-SEP.  Now I have to go back and edit my earlier post.

Evening EMH's used to be 3 hours which added to my confusion.

I messed up my quotes and had to edit this post as well.  Must be past my bedtime.


----------



## HappyGrape

I hope they published dates soon 
we too found party days really hard to walk around even - it's packed! 

I hope they don't have party nights the full first week of november as we are there that week and it will mean no much chance to do MK on normal, none party week 

but it would generate htem money so not sure 

I hope they need some time to prepare for the Christmas party


----------



## Disneymom1126

HappyGrape said:


> I hope they published dates soon
> we too found party days really hard to walk around even - it's packed!
> 
> I hope they don't have party nights the full first week of november as we are there that week and it will mean no much chance to do MK on normal, none party week
> 
> but it would generate htem money so not sure
> 
> I hope they need some time to prepare for the Christmas party



My guess is they may have one on Tuesday, November 1st, but that would most likely be the only November date.


----------



## Disneymom1126

COscrapper said:


> I would like to know what a sold-out party is like, since that is what we will experience if we go (our trip is over Halloween).  How many tickets do they sell?  Is it the same thing as the park being "at capacity"?



We were at a sold out party last year and here is a summary of our night:

We had park hoppers so we hopped over from Epcot at about 2:30 that day.  Since the party guests don't arrive until 4 I'll start at that time 

- Picked up special Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card
- We did something else here until about 5:00 but I don't remember what it was haha
5p.m.
- Ate dinner at Columbia Harbor House (upstairs and we were one of two families up there)
- Changed into Halloween Costumes in the upstairs bathroom (again...we had park hopped and didn't want to wear costumes at Epcot)
- Rode Splash Mountain and Thunder Mountain multiple times
- Trick or Treated at the trails around those two rides
- Rode It's a Small World
- Trick or treated back through the area near Ariel's ride
- Rode Ariel's ride
- Rode the Tea Cups, Dumbo, and the Barnstormer
- Trick or Treated through the trail that's the back path from NFL to Tomorrowland
- Rode Space Mountain
- Checked out the Dance party with Monster's Inc. Characters
- Met Lotso
9:20 p.m. got a spot for CtM and Hallowishes
- Watched Celebrate the Magic and Hallowishes (we sat in one of the FP+ areas)
- Met the Hag from Snow White
- Rode Aladdin/Carpet Ride
- Trick or Treated through Tiki Room
- Got a space for the Boo to You Parade in Liberty Square at about 10:40
- Watched the Boo to You Parade
- Rode Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
- Watched the last Hocus Pocus show at midnight

The only time we dealt with crowds at all was during the last Hocus Pocus show -- we had a father with a child on his shoulders come stand in front of us after the show had started.  The rest of the night we moved around without any trouble at all.  The HUB area was packed all night, but the FP+ area where we watched CtM and Hallowishes was not crowded at all. We didn't try to meet that many characters and I know the lines for some are very long.  The lines for some of the candy stations were long as well, but moved along pretty quickly and we didn't feel like we needed to hit "every" station.  The ones that were the most crowded were the ones that were in more of the "main" walking areas (i.e. people saw them when they were walking where they would usually walk around the parks). The one by Ariel and the one by Barnstormer had no lines at all.  The rides were virtually walk-on with the exception of Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, which we waited 10-15 minutes for at 11:40ish (we went there right after the Boo to You Parade which started at 11:15).  To me, how "crowded" it is depends on what you hope to accomplish and how much time you need to spend in the HUB area or waiting to meet the most popular characters to accomplish it....but all of those things are going to be as "crowded" on a sold-out night as they are at any other party IMO.


----------



## DiannaVM

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> Was it summer crowd chaos (which was our experience on a party day) or Christmas crowd chaos (in which case, I need to change my plans quickly before we make ADRs)?



When we went I was hardbent on going on a non-party day because I really wanted to see the MSEP and Wishes, and it just so happened that the week we went, there was only ONE day in which they weren't having a party that night. I think maybe that's why we met such huge crowds, because people who didnt want to go to a party went on that day for probably the same reasons I did. By about 3:30/4 that afternoon pretty much all the FP+ were gone. The only thing we could get an FP+ for was Goofy's Barnstormer lol. I like it, but my DH felt it was a waste of a FP+.

I haven't been to WDW in the summer since I was a child so its hard to compare, and honestly when my sister went in August this year she said she was shocked by how low the crowds were based on what she expected (let's keep in mind that this is an objective comment). But I think our day could've been very much comparable to a peak time crowd. At one point it felt like we were constantly walking into walls of people. When we went to Tomorrowland it was horrible, and even Stitch was a long wait. It got to the point were, other than our FP+'s we were just going to ride whatever we could get on that didn't have more than a hour and a half wait. I was so glad that I finally had found an open FP+s at the last minute for SDMT, because otherwise I don't think we would've rode it that trip.

I definitely came back discouraging people from going to MK on a non-party day.

EDIT TO ADD: Our party day was honestly alot less crowded than our non-party one. And that is when you keep in mind that in my experience the park was crowded by my expectations, based on previous years.


----------



## RachaelA

Disneymom1126 said:


> My guess is they may have one on Tuesday, November 1st, but that would most likely be the only November date.


I don't know if they would do three party days in a row though (Sunday the 30th, Monday the 31st and Tuesday the 1st)


----------



## lovethattink

COscrapper said:


> I would like to know what a sold-out party is like, since that is what we will experience if we go (our trip is over Halloween).  How many tickets do they sell?  Is it the same thing as the park being "at capacity"?



We've gone to many sold out parties. You definitely can't do everything the party offers, even on a not sold out night. But you'll cover less on a sold out night. 

Last year, our night was sold out. I kind of had a plan, but shelved it. I knew ToT was highest priority for ds. There were thunderstorms ending just as the party started. Only indoor ToT was available,  so we quick hit POTC and Tiki Room. 

1st show of the Sanders Sisters was canceled.  So we visited Tink and Mickey then got a parade spot. No headless horseman due to weather. 

Watched the fireworks from New Fantasyland to avoid hub crowds. And hit ToT spots on our way there. 

We met a couple more characters.  Tried the candy corn soft serve. 

It was a relaxing party for us. We didn't do our usual hustle to get to a character and wait forever in line.  We skipped Jack and Sally, though saw they were meeting around 5pm when we walked by.

I think more would have been covered if it wasn't storming right before the party.


----------



## Disneymom1126

RachaelA said:


> I don't know if they would do three party days in a row though (Sunday the 30th, Monday the 31st and Tuesday the 1st)



Hmm...very true...who knows, I guess we'll just have to continue to just wait and see when they put out the schedule!  I think the poster I was replying to said she'd be there the first full week of November, so I'm assuming that would be the week of November 6 - 12th...definitely wouldn't be Halloween parties that week.


----------



## River Country

We went on 10-31 last year and that was our check in day as well.

-We got to the MK a little after 530 it was pretty smooth getting in got our wristbands
-headed to Jack and Sally got in line and they came out at 6PM yes 1 hour early but still needed a wristband to get inline
- headed over to the 7 dwarfs line and waited about 45 minutes for them and they came out right at 7. 
-did some trick or treating
-went to get a pic with the old hag since DD was dressed as Snow White
-some more trick or treating
-minor character M&G's princesses, Country Bears, Donald, Mickey
- Watched first Parade which might be the best parade ever!!!!!!  Love the grave diggers
-Saw Fireworks at 10 and then we bounced out of there DD was exhausted

A Sold out party is totally manageable!!!! Hope to see if I can swing it again this year


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

We went on 10/31 last year as well.

Arrived around 4 PM, got wristbands
Picked up SotMK card
FP+ Space Mountain
Dinner at Cosmic Ray's
Got in line for Jack & Sally around 5:30; done by 6:15
Got in line for Seven Dwarfs after that; done around 7:30, I think
Trick-or-treating
Rode a few things... BTMRR, Splash (somehow we were the only people on it), 7DMT
Met some of the princesses & the Country Bears
Found a place to watch the parade in Frontierland & waited for them to put up the ropes so we could dash up for a good spot - I think we arrived about 10 minutes beforehand & it was still possible to do this
WATCHED MY FAVORITE PARADE!!!
Got a snack & relaxed while waiting for fireworks
WATCHED MY FAVORITE PARADE AGAIN!!!
A little more trick-or-treating & a few more rides
I know it was a sold out party, but it was completely possible to do everything you wanted to do if you had a plan.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

I have been to two sold out parties, well 3 if you count a mvmcp.
The first was halloween last year and it was crowded but managable since it wasn't overly hot.
Was able to doa lot that day got my sorcers card at 4 or so, ate at 5:40 at bog had m&g with a&e and just had fun.

The 2nd was this last early october where it was so hot you didnt want to move and crowds didnt help that. Spent most of the time in Pecos Bills with tons of other people since it was too hot to move. DID get to see the cadaver dans though THAT was funny.

I found that unless you wished to be on main street during parade/show you were fine at both. I'm planning to attend a sold out this year.

The only horror stories I heard were from that awful one last year where they forgot to send non party people out and had to refund a ton of people, but that was a fluke.


----------



## RachaelA

The sold out party reports are very helpful! 

We are going either 10/30 or 11/1 depending on what day has the party.

10/30 is my youngest's 3rd birthday so I think that would be really fun for her actual birthday.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

What we did on Columbus Day party last year:

7DMT (FP+)
Big Thunder (FP+)
Churros
The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
Splash Mountain (FP+)
Pirates of the Caribbean
Sorcerer cards
MNSSHP starts now
it’s a small world
Mickey’s PhilharMagic
Space Mountain
Peoplemover
Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin
Mad Tea Party
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
Under the Sea
Dumbo
The Barnstormer
HalloWishes (from Storybook Circus area)
Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular
Dole Whips
Boo to You Parade
Haunted Mansion
Peter Pan’s Flight (entered line at 11:59)
Shop

(I didn't keep up with when and where, but we did lots of trick or treating, as well)

ETA: _not_ sold out


----------



## policycobb

GraceMonica said:


> Ahhh. Thanks to disney taking their sweet old time releasing any info, DH and I have decided to check out CityWalk on our trip instead of doing MNSSHP. The kicker is, we weren't going to do MNSSHP because of the cost...and while I was pricing out things to do at CityWalk....it'll probably be more expensive.  DH is excited that he's bursting my disney bubble...
> 
> I'm kind of excited too...


The Cowfish is delicious.  I ate there on March 4th for the first time.  Would love to go back.


----------



## smitch425

DonaldDuck77 said:


> What we did on sold out Columbus Day party last year:
> 
> 7DMT (FP+)
> Big Thunder (FP+)
> Churros
> The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
> Splash Mountain (FP+)
> Pirates of the Caribbean
> Sorcerer cards
> MNSSHP starts now
> it’s a small world
> Mickey’s PhilharMagic
> Space Mountain
> Peoplemover
> Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin
> Mad Tea Party
> The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
> Under the Sea
> Dumbo
> The Barnstormer
> HalloWishes (from Storybook Circus area)
> Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular
> Dole Whips
> Boo to You Parade
> Haunted Mansion
> Peter Pan’s Flight (entered line at 11:59)
> Shop
> 
> (I didn't keep up with when and where, but we did lots of trick or treating, as well)


Do you recall of they made an announcement stating it was a sellout while you were there? I can't find any info on that date being sold out last year.


----------



## GraceMonica

policycobb said:


> The Cowfish is delicious.  I ate there on March 4th for the first time.  Would love to go back.



Sushi and burgers....sounds amazing! I was looking over the restaurants at CityWalk and for some reason I didn't look into that one. I'm glad you mentioned it!


----------



## COscrapper

wow!  I'm really encouraged by your reports of what you were able to accomplish at a sold-out party!  We have 2 boys who will be 11 and almost 7 on our trip, and neither of them care about meeting characters - the only one I can see us waiting for at MNSSHP is Jack Sparrow.  Seeing the shows and parade/fireworks would be great, and the boys will prob want to get some candy, but our #1 priority will be rides.

We check in to AKL on sat., Oct. 29, and leave on Sat, Nov. 5 - we also picked that week because we didn't want to deal with MK closing early a bunch of days and I was not sold on shelling out $375 for us to go to the MNSSHP. I read some real horror stories on here from people who said they couldn't even MOVE at the party and couldn't do ANYTHING, which just sounds horrible for that kind of money.  HOWEVER, right now we have a day off from the parks during our trip because we only have 5-day hoppers, and going to the party would get us extra time at MK, plus we could still relax in the morning...pretty sweet that they let you in at 4, so....now we are thinking about it.

But obviously our only options would be Sun the 30 or Mon the 31..or I guess our arrival day the 29?  Or if they do a Nov 1 party... I sure hope they release dates before I have to make ADRs...


----------



## HappyGrape

Disneymom1126 said:


> Hmm...very true...who knows, I guess we'll just have to continue to just wait and see when they put out the schedule!  I think the poster I was replying to said she'd be there the first full week of November, so I'm assuming that would be the week of November 6 - 12th...definitely wouldn't be Halloween parties that week.



No, actually we will be there 22nd of October to 5th of November. I hope at least 1st to 4th are normal none MNSSHP days.


----------



## siskaren

Disneymom1126 said:


> Hmm...very true...who knows, I guess we'll just have to continue to just wait and see when they put out the schedule!  I think the poster I was replying to said she'd be there the first full week of November, so I'm assuming that would be the week of November 6 - 12th...definitely wouldn't be Halloween parties that week.



I took first week of November to mean the 1st through the 7th, and while there may be a Halloween party on the 1st, I would not expect there to be one after that date, nor would I expect there to be a Christmas party before the 8th.



COscrapper said:


> wow!  I'm really encouraged by your reports of what you were able to accomplish at a sold-out party!  We have 2 boys who will be 11 and almost 7 on our trip, and neither of them care about meeting characters - the only one I can see us waiting for at MNSSHP is Jack Sparrow.  Seeing the shows and parade/fireworks would be great, and the boys will prob want to get some candy, but our #1 priority will be rides.
> 
> We check in to AKL on sat., Oct. 29, and leave on Sat, Nov. 5 - we also picked that week because we didn't want to deal with MK closing early a bunch of days and I was not sold on shelling out $375 for us to go to the MNSSHP. I read some real horror stories on here from people who said they couldn't even MOVE at the party and couldn't do ANYTHING, which just sounds horrible for that kind of money.  HOWEVER, right now we have a day off from the parks during our trip because we only have 5-day hoppers, and going to the party would get us extra time at MK, plus we could still relax in the morning...pretty sweet that they let you in at 4, so....now we are thinking about it.
> 
> But obviously our only options would be Sun the 30 or Mon the 31..or I guess our arrival day the 29?  Or if they do a Nov 1 party... I sure hope they release dates before I have to make ADRs...



There wouldn't be a party on the 29th - the only time they have a party on a Saturday is when Halloween falls on that day. And if your main priority is rides, a sold-out party shouldn't be bad for that (although I didn't read the posts from people who said they attended sold-out parties) because most people's priority at parties are the party-specific activities.



HappyGrape said:


> No, actually we will be there 22nd of October to 5th of November. I hope at least 1st to 4th are normal none MNSSHP days.



While there might be a party on the 1st, after that date is highly unlikely.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

smitch425 said:


> Do you recall of they made an announcement stating it was a sellout while you were there? I can't find any info on that date being sold out last year.



Sorry. No. I just assumed it was sold out since it was on Columbus Day. It wasn't especially crowded, but I was staying away from main street anyway.


----------



## asbyrneva

Day-Day said:


> Looking at Disney's site, I'm guessing that our dates in September that show Wishes Fireworks and 9pm closings are non-party days and the days the parks close at 7pm as party days.  The exception is one day the park closes at 8pm with Wishes and Extra Magic Hours till 10pm.  This would give 4 non-party nights and 3 party nights during our stay.
> 
> The site posts park days through 23-SEP today with our 180 mark coming up 4 days from now.  (Today being 17-March.)
> 
> (Edited closing time to 8pm; incorrectly had 7pm for day with wishes and EMH)



I am going to be there before labor day in Sept.  And they have 7pm for a couple days ( I think the 2nd and 3rd) - been hoping they would do a party one of those nights.  Had to do ADR weeks ago !


----------



## smitch425

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Sorry. No. I just assumed it was sold out since it was on Columbus Day. It wasn't especially crowded, but I was staying away from main street anyway.


Thanks. Last year they added a Tuesday party that week, and it seemed to help with the crowds all week.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

In mid October, which day would be better for MNNSHP, Friday or Sunday? Sailing on the Dream on the Monday.


----------



## smitch425

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> In mid October, which day would be better for MNNSHP, Friday or Sunday? Sailing on the Dream on the Monday.


Which date range?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Oct 14th or the 16th


----------



## smitch425

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Oct 14th or the 16th


The 16th may be less crowded, but no way to know for sure. I'd just do whichever day fits your schedule best.


----------



## smitch425

So...I have no way to verify these hours being reported on The Dibb, but they claim them to be accurate. I can tell you that they are not on the TA calendar, and they are not in the CM Hub. They show 7pm closures on both Oct 30 and 31, and if that's truly the case, I do not expect a party on Nov 1. I cannot think of a time there were ever parties 3 days in a row, certainly not in the last few years that I've been running my guest list thread. Here is the link, but again I have no idea who their source is or if it's accurate, so don't shoot the messenger...

http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/parkhours.php?hours=10+2016


----------



## COscrapper

smitch425 said:


> So...I have no way to verify these hours being reported on The Dibb, but they claim them to be accurate. I can tell you that they are not on the TA calendar, and they are not in the CM Hub. They show 7pm closures on both Oct 30 and 31, and if that's truly the case, I do not expect a party on Nov 1. I cannot think of a time there were ever parties 3 days in a row, certainly not in the last few years that I've been running my guest list thread. Here is the link, but again I have no idea who their source is or if it's accurate, so don't shoot the messenger...
> 
> http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/parkhours.php?hours=10+2016




Ooooh it's cool to see SOMEthing!  What's the dibb and where do they get this info???


----------



## smitch425

COscrapper said:


> Ooooh it's cool to see SOMEthing!  What's the dibb and where do they get this info???


It's a planning site similar to this one. I have no idea where they get their info. I only use the site for their FP availability info.


----------



## Janed

smitch425 said:


> So...I have no way to verify these hours being reported on The Dibb, but they claim them to be accurate. I can tell you that they are not on the TA calendar, and they are not in the CM Hub. They show 7pm closures on both Oct 30 and 31, and if that's truly the case, I do not expect a party on Nov 1. I cannot think of a time there were ever parties 3 days in a row, certainly not in the last few years that I've been running my guest list thread. Here is the link, but again I have no idea who their source is or if it's accurate, so don't shoot the messenger...
> 
> http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/parkhours.php?hours=10+2016



In 2011, the most recent year in which Halloween was on a Monday, there were parties on Sunday, Monday and Tuesday, October 30, 31 and November 1.  That's what I'm  hoping for this year.


----------



## smitch425

Janed said:


> In 2011, the most recent year in which Halloween was on a Monday, there were parties on Sunday, Monday and Tuesday, October 30, 31 and November 1.  That's what I'm  hoping for this year.


Thanks so much! I started my threads in 2013. I didn't even notice that when I was researching the last time Halloween was on a Monday because I was focused on the MVMCP start date at the time. Thanks for the info! Though, crowds overall have really increased since then, so I'm not sure people will be able to handle 3 early MK closures in a row without complaining about it. The October crowds of 2011 were sooo much lighter than they are now. I miss those days! Lol


----------



## SugarRush

Take the dibb with a pinch of salt! They have no more insider info than anyone else


----------



## smitch425

SugarRush said:


> Take the dibb with a pinch of salt! They have no more insider info than anyone else


They actually might. The US travel agents get hours early, so it is entirely possible that UK agents get them even earlier. They already book deals much earlier than the US. They are typically a very good source for info. Their FP availability tracker is fantastic, so if they say they have a great source, it is in all likelihood correct. That being said, I wouldn't make any unchangeable decisions based on it. Lol


----------



## SugarRush

smitch425 said:


> They actually might. The US travel agents get hours early, so it is entirely possible that UK agents get them even earlier. They already book deals much earlier than the US. They are typically a very good source for info. Their FP availability tracker is fantastic, so if they say they have a great source, it is in all likelihood correct. That being said, I wouldn't make any unchangeable decisions based on it. Lol



We most certainly don't get any information before you guys. Yes we can book earlier but that's the extent of it. I know a travel agent over here and they have the same access as the US to the hours. 
In fact because of the time difference we never hear about it first. 
I stopped using the site before the FP tracker after they were effectively ripping off another site. Might be different now though, but knowing the mods like I got to....no chance


----------



## smitch425

Oct hours are up on the TA site...
http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_october.pdf


----------



## EEyorelover22

I don't know if you posted it somewhere else...but do you have September?


----------



## smitch425

EEyorelover22 said:


> I don't know if you posted it somewhere else...but do you have September?


http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_september.pdf


----------



## EEyorelover22

Thank you...as soon as I posted it...I realized I could edit the link!!


----------



## Day-Day

smitch425 said:


> Oct hours are up on the TA site...
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_october.pdf



September was updated as well; now last edit date is 3/18/2016.  I think it was 2/12/2016 previously.   http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_september.pdf 

The week of 18-SEP is missing information on the MK parades and fireworks in the TA calendar.  The WDW site has park schedules through 26-September.


----------



## CARR1E F1SHER

smitch425 said:


> Oct hours are up on the TA site...
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_october.pdf



I'm assuming that for MSEP and Wishes, it says 'None' for the whole month because MNSSHP hasn't been released yet?


----------



## Jadyreen1282

It would be nice to have a party the first week of September this year. Last year we got Night Of Joy and it rained like crazy!


----------



## speeb

smitch425 said:


> Oct hours are up on the TA site...
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_october.pdf



Certainly not blaming you, but this is ridiculous. Why publish Park hours without the party information AND show AK closing at 5pm every night?


----------



## kittyab

I will feel better about the dates once Disney announces them.   What is given to the Travel Agents is subject to change until they become official.


----------



## smitch425

speeb said:


> Certainly not blaming you, but this is ridiculous. Why publish Park hours without the party information AND show AK closing at 5pm every night?





kittyab said:


> I will feel better about the dates once Disney announces them.   What is given to the Travel Agents is subject to change until they become official.



Agree with both statements. Just passing along the info.


----------



## monique5

Celebrating Palm Sunday & missed a lot this morning.

Will update 1st post.

Per KennyThePirate---
You heard it here first 
October  Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party dates will be:
2, 4, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 28, 30, 31

Note: Dates I'm certain of for September were added to that Crowd Calendar last month.  2 early dates with 7pm closing are uncertain.


Per Chip & Co.---

September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 29, 30.
October 2, 4, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 28, 30, 31


----------



## smitch425

Just a reminder that I WILL be doing my guest list thread once dates are official. No sense in starting it before then, and I really need the costume guidelines when I start it as well. Lol


----------



## Disneylover99

Does anyone really think the first party will start as early as Sept. 2nd? The next 7pm closing is Sept. 8th.


----------



## Miss Frankie J

I have a question! I have never been to MNSSHP and I don't understand fully how the tickets work so bear with me if this is a stupid question or a frequently asked question.

So the event is a Hard ticket event which we purchase separately. We pick the date we want to attend and show up to get our special bands. Now how does this work with Magic Your way Multiday tickets? What I have currently is a 5 day park hopper and I am interested in attending the party on a night that isn't one of my 5 park hopping days to get a total of 5 days and 1 event night at disney. 

If I try to enter the party say around 6pm on the day I purchased an event ticket will it count as one of my Multidays? Or do we scan something different to enter the party that is not our magic bands? Or is this not usually practiced? Again sorry if this was answered already.


----------



## cassie58

Miss Frankie J said:


> I have a question! I have never been to MNSSHP and I don't understand fully how the tickets work so bear with me if this is a stupid question or a frequently asked question.
> 
> So the event is a Hard ticket event which we purchase separately. We pick the date we want to attend and show up to get our special bands. Now how does this work with Magic Your way Multiday tickets? What I have currently is a 5 day park hopper and I am interested in attending the party on a night that isn't one of my 5 park hopping days to get a total of 5 days and 1 event night at disney.
> 
> If I try to enter the party say around 6pm on the day I purchased an event ticket will it count as one of my Multidays? Or do we scan something different to enter the party that is not our magic bands? Or is this not usually practiced? Again sorry if this was answered already.



If you purchase tickets to a MNSSHP, you will be able to enter at 4 for the party night without using any of your days on your 5 day hopper.


----------



## Miss Frankie J

cassie58 said:


> If you purchase tickets to a MNSSHP, you will be able to enter at 4 for the party night without using any of your days on your 5 day hopper.



Thank you very much for clarifying!


----------



## monique5

Miss Frankie J said:


> I have a question! I have never been to MNSSHP and I don't understand fully how the tickets work so bear with me if this is a stupid question or a frequently asked question.
> 
> So the event is a Hard ticket event which we purchase separately. We pick the date we want to attend and show up to get our special bands. Now how does this work with Magic Your way Multiday tickets? What I have currently is a 5 day park hopper and I am interested in attending the party on a night that isn't one of my 5 park hopping days to get a total of 5 days and 1 event night at disney.
> 
> If I try to enter the party say around 6pm on the day I purchased an event ticket will it count as one of my Multidays? Or do we scan something different to enter the party that is not our magic bands? Or is this not usually practiced? Again sorry if this was answered already.



Typically guests can enter the MK as early as 4pm for the MNSSHP with the purchase of a MNSSHP ticket. Your Magic Your Way Park Tickets cannot be used to enter MK for the party. There are checkpoints upon entrance for guest to go to receive their party wristbands. I received a "Card" (like a giftcard) in the mail for MVMCP, I have seen posts where MNSSHP & MVMCP tickets are linked to MB/MDE upon purchase on different threads. So as long as you enter after 4pm (or time Disney officially allows guests to enter the party) & you have purchased a MNSSHP ticket, 1D of your Magic Your Way Ticket will not be used for this particular night, unless you go to another park that day or enter before the party starts.


----------



## Miss Frankie J

monique5 said:


> Typically guests can enter the MK as early as 4pm for the MNSSHP with the purchase of a MNSSHP ticket. Your Magic Your Way Park Tickets cannot be used to enter MK for the party. There are checkpoints upon entrance for guest to go to receive their party wristbands. I received a "Card" (like a giftcard) in the mail for MVMCP, I have seen posts where MNSSHP & MVMCP tickets are linked to MB/MDE upon purchase on different threads. So as long as you enter after 4pm (or time Disney officially allows guests to enter the party) & you have purchased a MNSSHP ticket, 1D of your Magic Your Way Ticket will not be used for this particular night, unless you go to another park that day or enter before the party starts.


 
Thank you for more detailed information. We wouldn't be going to any other park this day and mostly be arriving probably after 5pm ish. This helps make our decision! Thank you!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

There's a special turnstyle you go to as well for party.


----------



## smitch425

Disneylover99 said:


> Does anyone really think the first party will start as early as Sept. 2nd? The next 7pm closing is Sept. 8th.


Honestly, both of those dates are not reliable, so I wouldn't count on either. However, it is possible that the 8th will be a party date instead of the 9th because of the NOJ tickets including park access. It is also possible that the park access for NOJ could be on the 8th, with the first party being on the 11th. Hopefully they will officially release info soon.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

FeralCatRogue said:


> There's a special turnstyle you go to as well for party.



now with a metal detector for costumes


----------



## Disneylover99

smitch425 said:


> Honestly, both of those dates are not reliable, so I wouldn't count on either. However, it is possible that the 8th will be a party date instead of the 9th because of the NOJ tickets including park access. It is also possible that the park access for NOJ could be on the 8th, with the first party being on the 11th. Hopefully they will officially release info soon.


I know you're right. I'm trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> now with a metal detector for costumes


A part of me hopes i get picked so i can hand the broom over and go "be careful  shes a tad tempermental"


----------



## tinkerbella16

monique5 said:


> Celebrating Palm Sunday & missed a lot this morning.
> 
> Will update 1st post.
> 
> Per KennyThePirate---
> You heard it here first
> October  Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party dates will be:
> 2, 4, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 28, 30, 31
> 
> Note: Dates I'm certain of for September were added to that Crowd Calendar last month.  2 early dates with 7pm closing are uncertain.
> 
> 
> Per Chip & Co.---
> 
> September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 29, 30.
> October 2, 4, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 28, 30, 31


I know the September dates aren't official, but I'm relieved to see only 1 party night during our whole trip!!! We aren't planning on going to the party. I have always wanted to go though. Since my family does not want to go, I might just buy myself a ticket (if the dates are official) and go on 9/8. It would be awesome to take time for myself and experience mnsshp for the first time solo!


----------



## Iowamomof4

tinkerbella16 said:


> I know the September dates aren't official, but I'm relieved to see only 1 party night during our whole trip!!! We aren't planning on going to the party. I have always wanted to go though. Since my family does not want to go, I might just buy myself a ticket (if the dates are official) and go on 9/8. It would be awesome to take time for myself and experience mnsshp for the first time solo!



I think we'll be there the same time! Our trip is 9/5 - 9/12. We're considering changing to November though, if free dining works out for then. The September trip is a bb from last September.


----------



## Nurse_Mommy4

Disneylover99 said:


> I know you're right. I'm trying not to get my hopes up.


Although we won't know for sure until the dates are released, it's not unheard of for Disney to have a party early in September. I went on 9/1/14 to MNSSHP so it has been done.


----------



## epcotty

We ended up not going to this last year, we'll have to go this year


----------



## DiannaVM

We just spent the past hour re-arranging our tentative schedule based on what Kenny posted. Now, I am kind of hoping there is no party on the 1st, because otherwise we won't really have time for any non-party days on our trip, which will be a bummer for several persons in our group.


----------



## ThisIsJason

I will ask a stupid question: Would it be worth going to parties on two different nights? Would you? My wife is thinking that we should (even if the unofficial dates that are out now are not correct, I would assume during our stay two nights would be doable).


----------



## Iowamomof4

ThisIsJason said:


> I will ask a stupid question: Would it be worth going to parties on two different nights? Would you? My wife is thinking that we should (even if the unofficial dates that are out now are not correct, I would assume during our stay two nights would be doable).



I've been considering the same thing, only about the MVMCP! I was thinking we would go on one night to really take in the atmosphere and festivities and go on another night to enjoy the rides with little to no waits. It's probably more money than we really want to spend, so I'm guessing we won't do it (and right now we aren't even booked for a trip during that season, so this is purely speculative!), but I've certainly considered it.


----------



## monique5

ThisIsJason said:


> I will ask a stupid question: Would it be worth going to parties on two different nights? Would you? My wife is thinking that we should (even if the unofficial dates that are out now are not correct, I would assume during our stay two nights would be doable).



Definitely not a stupid question. Yes. This is our plan, 2 parties.


----------



## monique5

Iowamomof4 said:


> I've been considering the same thing, only about the MVMCP! I was thinking we would go on one night to really take in the atmosphere and festivities and go on another night to enjoy the rides with little to no waits. It's probably more money than we really want to spend, so I'm guessing we won't do it (and right now we aren't even booked for a trip during that season, so this is purely speculative!), but I've certainly considered it.



THIS! Went to 1 MVMCP in 2014, enjoyed party atmosphere & activities, party treats & character M&G. No rides except from 4-7pm. Would have loved to attend another party for rides & a few party activities, but not possible due to arrival date, only party to attend.


----------



## Cynister

If you can swing it, definitely do 2. It makes for a much more enjoyable time. One night you can focus on meeting characters & the other focus on rides, that way you won't feel bad that you couldn't do all that you wanted to in 1 night. Waiting in line for characters Eats up a lot of the night. We definitely didn't regret doing 2 for Christmas.


----------



## RachaelA

We would do two if we weren't also doing a Christmas party on our trip too!


----------



## BusyP76

We went to MNSSHP in 2007 and MVMCP in 2010.  It rained on us at MNSSHP (and my kids were 2 and 6 at the time) so I can't say we had a great time and I swore never again.  But I caved when we went back and we had a great time at the Chistmas party.  So I'm thinking obviously my opinion of the first experience was biased and I am leaning toward doing the party this September.  Any ideas when those tickets will go on sale?  I feel like they should be available any day now....


----------



## FeralCatRogue

i think it was may or June when they sent on sale last time.


----------



## skuttle

For those of you saying you'd do two parties, which would you pick: 2 MNSSHP or 1 MNSSHP and 1 full day at MK (non-party day)?

We booked a quick, long weekend trip the first week of October just to do MNSSHP since we've never been.  We're staying at the Contemporary so sticking to MK only.  Our original plan was Thursday MNSSHP, Friday hang out at resort, Saturday full day at MK.

My kids will be 13, 5.5 and 4 at the time of the trip.  We go to WDW regularly.


----------



## smitch425

BusyP76 said:


> We went to MNSSHP in 2007 and MVMCP in 2010.  It rained on us at MNSSHP (and my kids were 2 and 6 at the time) so I can't say we had a great time and I swore never again.  But I caved when we went back and we had a great time at the Chistmas party.  So I'm thinking obviously my opinion of the first experience was biased and I am leaning toward doing the party this September.  Any ideas when those tickets will go on sale?  I feel like they should be available any day now....


Last year it was April 8, but in previous years, it's been around May 1.


----------



## BusyP76

smitch425 said:


> Last year it was April 8, but in previous years, it's been around May 1.


Thanks!  LOVE this pic!! So fun


----------



## RachaelA

skuttle said:


> For those of you saying you'd do two parties, which would you pick: 2 MNSSHP or 1 MNSSHP and 1 full day at MK (non-party day)?
> 
> We booked a quick, long weekend trip the first week of October just to do MNSSHP since we've never been.  We're staying at the Contemporary so sticking to MK only.  Our original plan was Thursday MNSSHP, Friday hang out at resort, Saturday full day at MK.
> 
> My kids will be 13, 5.5 and 4 at the time of the trip.  We go to WDW regularly.


Depends. How late can your 2 younger ones last?


----------



## skuttle

RachaelA said:


> Depends. How late can your 2 younger ones last?



They can last pretty long. They've been going to WDW since before they were 1 year old, and they are used to late nights at the ball park with their older brother's baseball tournaments. Since this is such a short trip, they won't be overly tired. We would still bring our double stroller so they would have somewhere to rest if needed. 

I don't know that there would be any characters we'd have to wait to see.  I'm mostly interested in some candy stops (of course), the parade, the show, fireworks, and if there is a dance party (they LOVED the dance parties during our last trip). I'm fully prepared to only do this and no rides during the actual party. We're going for the Halloween stuff, not the rides. 

Our full MK day would be the Saturday before columbus day.


----------



## RachaelA

skuttle said:


> They can last pretty long. They've been going to WDW since before they were 1 year old, and they are used to late nights at the ball park with their older brother's baseball tournaments. Since this is such a short trip, they won't be overly tired. We would still bring our double stroller so they would have somewhere to rest if needed.
> 
> I don't know that there would be any characters we'd have to wait to see.  I'm mostly interested in some candy stops (of course), the parade, the show, fireworks, and if there is a dance party (they LOVED the dance parties during our last trip). I'm fully prepared to only do this and no rides during the actual party. We're going for the Halloween stuff, not the rides.
> 
> Our full MK day would be the Saturday before columbus day.



If you aren't super into characters at the party, I'd probably do 1 party and 1 full MK day. I think you'd have no issues doing parade, fireworks, dance party, candy trail and even some rides all just at the party and then have your full MK to do a ton of rides, afternoon parade, etc and see the new castle show if you won't seen it yet. Plus Saturday night doesn't have a party so you could see Wishes and MSEP if you want.

PLUS you can watch the Halloween fireworks on Friday night from the Contemporary 4th floor viewing area (or from your room if you booked a theme park view).


----------



## skuttle

RachaelA said:


> If you aren't super into characters at the party, I'd probably do 1 party and 1 full MK day. I think you'd have no issues doing parade, fireworks, dance party, candy trail and even some rides all just at the party and then have your full MK to do a ton of rides, afternoon parade, etc and see the new castle show if you won't seen it yet. Plus Saturday night doesn't have a party so you could see Wishes and MSEP if you want.
> 
> PLUS you can watch the Halloween fireworks on Friday night from the Contemporary 4th floor viewing area (or from your room if you booked a theme park view).



THanks!  That was our original plan, but we haven't been to a party in years. We did MVMCP back when our oldest was 2!  We do have a theme park view, and want to catch the fireworks from there. Didn't think about getting to see the Halloween ones from the balcony.  I think we'll stick with our original plan.


----------



## kittyab

Any idea on tickets price?   If the after hours pary is $149, I am scared what the Halloween Party tickets will be like.


----------



## SugarRush

kittyab said:


> Any idea on tickets price?   If the after hours pary is $149, I am scared what the Halloween Party tickets will be like.


I'm going $80 inc tax as my guess


----------



## kittyab

SugarRush said:


> I'm going $80 inc tax as my guess



That is more than last year.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

It depends on day i beleive Halloween was 86 or 96 when i went


----------



## kittyab

I think I paid around $74 when we went last year.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ThisIsJason said:


> I will ask a stupid question: Would it be worth going to parties on two different nights? Would you? My wife is thinking that we should (even if the unofficial dates that are out now are not correct, I would assume during our stay two nights would be doable).



I agree with several other PPs, we did two last year and really enjoyed it.  It's a total splurge, but well worth it for us. One night we dressed up and did more trick-or-treating, parade, fireworks, etc.  Second night we didn't dress up and focused more on rides, my secret true love of the parties (can cover so much ground in terms of rides with low/no waits!).


----------



## Cynister

I agree with the others. If you don't plan on doing any of the characters, then 1 is probably fine. 2 really comes in handy if you want to see the characters that aren't normally out but will be for the parties.


----------



## Jennasis

As far as pricing goes...I say hold on to yer hats and glasses folks cause this here's the wildest ride in the wilderness!


----------



## Regan117

Following...will be in WDW Sept. 17-24 and just got my daughter a reservation at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at 6:45pm on one of the "probably" party nights.


----------



## lubob

When are the dates going to be come available ? Would like to plan a trip in Oct and do my adrs very soon. Hard to plan if disney won't release party dates or hours of the park.


----------



## want2bamommy

I am happy that we are getting closer but, I really want to know the dates. I am such a planner . Thankfully, my printed off October calendar is written in pencil for now.


----------



## smitch425

lubob said:


> When are the dates going to be come available ? Would like to plan a trip in Oct and do my adrs very soon. Hard to plan if disney won't release party dates or hours of the park.


Preliminary hours are out, and every night MK closes at 7 should be a party night...

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_October.pdf


----------



## Allisonmomofthree

We're going in October, our first trip! Can't wait! Thanks for the all the great info!


----------



## chupacabra

Strange the Magic Kingdom isn't open past 9PM the whole month of October.


----------



## smitch425

chupacabra said:


> Strange the Magic Kingdom isn't open past 9PM the whole month of October.


Several hours will change. The preliminary hours are always short


----------



## focusondisney

chupacabra said:


> Strange the Magic Kingdom isn't open past 9PM the whole month of October.



Don't worry, for just $150 more per person, you'll be able to stay til midnight!!


----------



## petitephlox

Is it just that this is the preliminary calendar that there are no Wishes fireworks, etc.?


----------



## smitch425

petitephlox said:


> Is it just that this is the preliminary calendar that there are no Wishes fireworks, etc.?


Yes. Many of the hours are not actually set, so party dates are really the only useful info on the Oct calendar. Lol


----------



## petitephlox

Haha! Ok, thank you!


----------



## kittyab

chupacabra said:


> Strange the Magic Kingdom isn't open past 9PM the whole month of October.




I think they are preparing to have the after hours party more often at $149 a pop.


----------



## disneycraz

smitch425 said:


> Several hours will change. The preliminary hours are always short


I hope so. I would at least like to have 1 night to do EMH without paying 150 bucks.


----------



## ravenanne

disneycraz said:


> I hope so. I would at least like to have 1 night to do EMH without paying 150 bucks.



I can't imagine they would charge for the actual EMH, or else that would be a low blow since it's supposed to be a perk of staying on-site. The charge will probably be for non EMH nights as a way to give the off site guests something. (Still kind of a low blow, in my opinion)


----------



## monique5

3/22/16 Update from Josh @ easywdw.com


----------



## ravenanne

monique5 said:


> 3/22/16 Update from Josh @ easywdw.com


 Oof. Some of the recommended parks differ from the calendar on Undercover Tourist. Should I revise my plans? Which one is more accurate?


----------



## siskaren

ravenanne said:


> Oof. Some of the recommended parks differ from the calendar on Undercover Tourist. Should I revise my plans? Which one is more accurate?



Well, Josh gives his reasoning for why he recommends (or doesn't recommend) a particular park on a particular day - does UT? For instance, Josh almost never recommends MK on a Monday because a lot of people arrive over the weekend and want to do their first full day at MK, making it more crowded (he makes an exception for October 10 due that being a party night, because most people don't want to go to MK when the park is only open til 7.) He also does not recommend going to the EMH park or to Epcot on weekends during F&W, so a lot of his recommendations are really just common sense.


----------



## ravenanne

siskaren said:


> Well, Josh gives his reasoning for why he recommends (or doesn't recommend) a particular park on a particular day - does UT? For instance, Josh almost never recommends MK on a Monday because a lot of people arrive over the weekend and want to do their first full day at MK, making it more crowded (he makes an exception for October 10 due that being a party night, because most people don't want to go to MK when the park is only open til 7.) He also does not recommend going to the EMH park or to Epcot on weekends during F&W, so a lot of his recommendations are really just common sense.


 
I was using UT as guide for a rough draft, so I only really need to do a little tweaking to my plans. Some days are way different, and some are basically the same. I had to cut a half day of MK out but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## DiannaVM

ravenanne said:


> Oof. Some of the recommended parks differ from the calendar on Undercover Tourist. Should I revise my plans? Which one is more accurate?


That was my thing too now. Kenny the Pirate's crowd calendar looks very similar to UT's, so now I am confused because they had some parks in the green that Josh had as his third option for the day.

That being said, now that I revisited my party day and are no longer going on the first of November, I really hope there is no party that day so the over-the-weekend crowd go to MK that day, making the 2nd a little less busy. The 2nd of November is the only day we can really fit in another MK day since we leave on the 3rd.


----------



## ravenanne

DiannaVM said:


> That was my thing too now. Kenny the Pirate's crowd calendar looks very similar to UT's, so now I am confused because they had some parks in the green that Josh had as his third option for the day.
> 
> That being said, now that I revisited my party day and are no longer going on the first of November, I really hope there is no party that day so the over-the-weekend crowd go to MK that day, making the 2nd a little less busy. The 2nd of November is the only day we can really fit in another MK day since we leave on the 3rd.



I switched a few things around, and our arrival day is 10/9 and I wanted to do MK for a few hours but now I'm not sure. I pretty much adjusted my plan according to Josh's calendar except for 10/13 which I planned AK in the morning and MNSSHP that night. If we have FP+ and go early I don't think it will be that bad. I don't plan on staying past 1 or 2.


----------



## monique5

ravenanne said:


> Oof. Some of the recommended parks differ from the calendar on Undercover Tourist. Should I revise my plans? Which one is more accurate?



I posted this mostly since Josh's MNSSHP dates are the same Projected dates that KennyThePirate posted for MNSSHP, just shown calendar format. I typically use Kenny's recommended parks, but I do spot check with Josh & Touring Plans.


----------



## kcpinwdw

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...walt-disney-world-guests-29-nights-this-fall/

Whoo hoo!


----------



## kcpinwdw

Im SO EXCITED there is a party on the 8th


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

kcpinwdw said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...walt-disney-world-guests-29-nights-this-fall/
> 
> Whoo hoo!


And adults are able to wear costumes!!!


----------



## Melissa_E

Yeah!!!  I'm so glad dates and an update on costumes are posted.  But NO PRICES!!!  GAAAA


----------



## pryzeless

I am thrilled about the costumes! Now to start planning.


----------



## switch15foot

just in time to figure out plans before able to do ADRs on Monday!!!
Going Sept 24 to Oct 2
What would be best bet Sunday, Thursday or Friday?

I had the pleasure of attending my first MNSSHP last year on the first day and it was ridiculous overpacked.


----------



## Stasieki

Here is the full list of this year’s dates:

*September* – 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 29, 30
*October* – 2, 4, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 28, 30, 31


----------



## Jennasis

Son.. of. A....

Let me start by saying that I am thrilled that the party dates have finally been announced. Looks like I will be able to get the party on the 11th like I was hoping. Now for  what's making me angry; I literally just got a phone call 4 hours ago from Guest Services following up on my Angry email wondering when the party days are going to be announced. The useless cast member on the phone insisted that dates would not be released until the end of next month. Disney is so out of touch with its customer service I can't even begin to describe my disappointment in them.

But still...at least i know the dates.


----------



## Disneymom1126

This made my day!!! Also -- looks like costumes will be allowed for adults with a few suggestions related to new security screening and nothing that could constitute a weapon...


----------



## partyof2

FINALLY!!


----------



## Iowamomof4

Does anyone know what an example would be of a "layered costume"? I'm confused about what will and won't be allowed.

ETA: Maybe robes and things like that?


----------



## JessNewt

Are the end of October shows usually crazy packed?  We will be there October 26 - Nov 2.  My daughter's birthday is Halloween.  Should I just take a deep breath and accept that it will be crazy no matter which night we go??


----------



## Lirael

Any news on pricing and when i can buy tickets? I keep getting "stitch ate the page" on the link posted


----------



## smitch425

So glad the early September dates stuck this year! I'll be setting up the guest list thread shortly. I'll be back with a link when it's done.


----------



## nzdisneymom

woo-hoo - we had to miss last year because of marching band for the Fridays and the one day they got in fall didn't fall on a Monday to let us go on Sunday night. But my marching band kid is off to college so no Friday night football for me - we made our hotel reservations this afternoon for Oct 7th party.  Now to get tix when the officially go on sale!


----------



## Disneylover99

Yay!!!!!! September 2nd!!!!!!


----------



## dawn8179

Now if they will just release the prices, I can figure out if we are going to go on September 16. As long as there is not a huge increase, we are going. Just nervous after seeing the prices for the new event.


----------



## DiannaVM

Woohoo!! I am so glad to see this! My sister and I can now go dressed as Elsa and Anna! lol


----------



## slbgnb

Wow! I'm really surprised the Sept 2 and 8 stuck. Since I was going so early this year, I really didn't even have this on my radar to attend. We did attend back in 2012 and had a great time. But, that trip was sooooo much cheaper (traveled with parents who bought military tickets for everyone and paid for house and lots of meals). This year - yikes! We are paying for everything and I just don't know if I can rationalize the extra $$$. I wonder if they'll jack up ticket prices to $150...if they do, at least that will make the decision easy for me!


----------



## Lirael

I'm so happy there are so many dates. Hopefully there wont be overcrowding this way!


----------



## ashleyrm

Iowamomof4 said:


> Does anyone know what an example would be of a "layered costume"? I'm confused about what will and won't be allowed.
> 
> ETA: Maybe robes and things like that?



I'm thinking I can't throw a sheet over my head and be a ghost host.

From the RunDisney site:  

Layered costumes, that could conceal prohibited items, are not permitted (e.g. Jedi robes).


----------



## lvstitch

I'm not going to the Halloween party this year, I'm not going to the Halloween party this year, I'm not going to the Halloween party this year...oh look there's one when I'm there. Now patiently waiting for the tickets to go on sale


----------



## ashleyrm

Lirael said:


> Any news on pricing and when i can buy tickets? I keep getting "stitch ate the page" on the link posted



"stay tuned to the site and the Disney Parks Blog for updates on ticket prices"  I'm thinking they are waiting on pricing until they see how many people they get to cough up the $150 for the After Hours event.


----------



## brownie_17

This made my day! October 4th. Now gotta figure out a costume for DH who isn't really into dressing up but is going to for our girls. Any ideas for a very simple one?


----------



## monique5

Announced afternoon of 3/23....

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...walt-disney-world-guests-29-nights-this-fall/


Guests also enjoy special entertainment including a spook-tastic parade and eerie extravaganza of fireworks. Returning Guest favorites include “Mickey’s Boo-to-You Halloween Parade,” “Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular,” and “Happy HalloWishes” fireworks.

Here is the full list of this year’s dates:


*September* – 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 29, 30
*October* – 2, 4, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 28, 30, 31
New this year, we have revised our costuming guidelines for special events in our theme parks. While costumed attire may be worn, guests ages 14 and older are strongly discouraged from wearing layered costumes or costume props that surround the entire body as they may be subject to additional security screening. Additionally, costumes may not contain any weapons that resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.


Edit: I'll updat 1st post shortly. Also, continue to update as prices, ticket sales dates released, etc.


----------



## SarahSnow

kcpinwdw said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...walt-disney-world-guests-29-nights-this-fall/
> 
> Whoo hoo!


BEST NEWS EVER! THANK YOU!


----------



## dawn8179

ashleyrm said:


> "stay tuned to the site and the Disney Parks Blog for updates on ticket prices"  I'm thinking they are waiting on pricing until they see how many people they get to cough up the $150 for the After Hours event.


 This is what I'm afraid, that if they sell a lot of those, they'll think they can greatly increase MNSSHP prices. It won't be worth it for us at a higher price.


----------



## monique5

smitch425 said:


> So glad the early September dates stuck this year! I'll be setting up the guest list thread shortly. I'll be back with a link when it's done.



I'll add link to 1st post once you set up thread. Put me on your guest list too. Woo-hoo! 

Is this the 1st time MVMCP dates were not released with MNSSHP dates?


----------



## Quellman

Disneymom1126 said:


> This made my day!!! Also -- looks like costumes will be allowed for adults with a few suggestions related to new security screening and nothing that could constitute a weapon...



Yea, I'm not real sure what they mean by layered.  I guess they want adult costumes to be moer simple in nature and in line with "Disney Bounding" instead of full costumes.  But the caveat is that they may be subject to additional screening.  Well.... if all I have to do in order to wear the up house costume is get an extra wanding then that's a few minutes out of my night.


----------



## SarahSnow

JessNewt said:


> Are the end of October shows usually crazy packed?  We will be there October 26 - Nov 2.  My daughter's birthday is Halloween.  Should I just take a deep breath and accept that it will be crazy no matter which night we go??


We went Oct 29 last year and It was sold out. I didn't find it crazy, we got everything done we wanted to and got a lot of candy.


----------



## belleincanada

Can I just take this moment to say.






(I've seriously only looked at the dates being announced have to go back and read the rest of the article)


----------



## COscrapper

SO CURIOUS about what prices will be this year!


----------



## GillianP1301

I am so excited that the early Sept dates are there!!  We always go the week leading up to Labour Day and just miss it.  I'll now be able to catch the first party. 

Because I'm new to the whole hard ticket event, I have no idea what comes next... when should I expect tickets to go on sale?


----------



## smitch425

monique5 said:


> I'll add link to 1st post once you set up thread. Put me on your guest list too. Woo-hoo!
> 
> Is this the 1st time MVMCP dates were not released with MNSSHP dates?


Not sure. Here is the guest list thread (so far)...
http://disboards.com/threads/official-2016-mnsshp-guest-list-thread.3495058/


----------



## belleincanada

OKAY!

Now that I've had a moment to read and contain myself from the excitement of this finally being announced...

I need advice, please! This will be my first time going, and it'll be just me and my hubby-to-be, on our honeymoon. Should we do two nights, or just one? And, what were prices last year to get into the party?!

Also.... now that this has been announced - do you think ADRs will open up in MK past 6pm? And if so when do people think that will happen?

Also, it souuuuuuunds like I can wear my Belle dress according to these rules, yeah? (I mean you could technically say that the crinoline I wear under the ballgown, and that the wig are layers, but I don't know what they'll say) Even then it says "strongly discouraged" it doesn't say a direct "NO." .....I want to wear it in the parks sooooooo badly!





PS, our "projected" MNSSHP dates is Sept. 13th.


----------



## GraceMonica

I wasn't going to go.

But I love hocus pocus

And I got my taxes done. So $ to play with.

If the prices go over $100 per person, you can count me out.

Otherwise....October 25th! I'll be there!


----------



## Ladyfish77

Expect the prices to rise significantly from last year.  If they can charge $150 for 3 park after hours without any entertainment, then the parties with the entertainment are going to skyrocket in price.


----------



## Janed

I am thrilled there will be three dates during our late October, early November trip.  We've never been to MNSSHP and are looking forward to the party.  Now a question.  We arrive on October 28.  An early flight will have us up and on our way by 5:30 AM.  A late night party might be pushing it for our group.  So I am thinking our choices are between Sunday the 30th and Monday the 31st.  

I would appreciate your suggestions as to which date we should consider and why.  Thanks!!


----------



## GraceMonica

belleincanada said:


> OKAY!
> 
> Now that I've had a moment to read and contain myself from the excitement of this finally being announced...
> 
> I need advice, please! This will be my first time going, and it'll be just me and my hubby-to-be, on our honeymoon. Should we do two nights, or just one? And, what were prices last year to get into the party?!
> 
> Also.... now that this has been announced - do you think ADRs will open up in MK past 6pm? And if so when do people think that will happen?
> 
> Also, it souuuuuuunds like I can wear my Belle dress according to these rules, yeah? (I mean you could technically say that the crinoline I wear under the ballgown, and that the wig are layers, but I don't know what they'll say) Even then it says "strongly discouraged" it doesn't say a direct "NO." .....I want to wear it in the parks sooooooo badly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS, our "projected" MNSSHP dates is Sept. 13th.



*For Guests ages 14 and older:*


Layered costumes or costume props that surround the entire body are strongly discouraged and may be subject to additional security screening.


Costumes may not reach or drag on the ground. (e.g. full-length Princess dresses)


Capes may be worn if the length does not go below the waist.


Themed T-shirts, blouses, sweatshirts, and hats are acceptable.


Acceptable accessories include: transparent wings, plastic light sabers, toy swords, and tutus. Headwear may be worn as long as it does not cover the face.


May not wear masks of any kind.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

belleincanada said:


> OKAY!
> 
> Now that I've had a moment to read and contain myself from the excitement of this finally being announced...
> 
> I need advice, please! This will be my first time going, and it'll be just me and my hubby-to-be, on our honeymoon. Should we do two nights, or just one? And, what were prices last year to get into the party?!
> 
> Also.... now that this has been announced - do you think ADRs will open up in MK past 6pm? And if so when do people think that will happen?
> 
> Also, it souuuuuuunds like I can wear my Belle dress according to these rules, yeah? (I mean you could technically say that the crinoline I wear under the ballgown, and that the wig are layers, but I don't know what they'll say) Even then it says "strongly discouraged" it doesn't say a direct "NO." .....I want to wear it in the parks sooooooo badly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS, our "projected" MNSSHP dates is Sept. 13th.



To be honest, based on the runDisney stuff, I think what they really don't want are BB-8 costumes. A ball gown? Eh, just avoid a crinoline with metal in it and you'll go through the detector just fine. So long as you don't drag the ground or have a train, of course, but those are a hazard in a crowd and it's long past time they enforced that.


----------



## belleincanada

GraceMonica said:


> *For Guests ages 14 and older:*
> 
> 
> Layered costumes or costume props that surround the entire body are strongly discouraged and may be subject to additional security screening.
> 
> 
> Costumes may not reach or drag on the ground. (e.g. full-length Princess dresses)
> 
> 
> Capes may be worn if the length does not go below the waist.
> 
> 
> Themed T-shirts, blouses, sweatshirts, and hats are acceptable.
> 
> 
> Acceptable accessories include: transparent wings, plastic light sabers, toy swords, and tutus. Headwear may be worn as long as it does not cover the face.
> 
> 
> May not wear masks of any kind.



Oh interesting - I just looked on the Disney website for this but didn't see this part. Where did you see it?


----------



## GraceMonica

belleincanada said:


> Oh interesting - I just looked on the Disney website for this but didn't see this part. Where did you see it?



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/

Under 'costume guidelines'


----------



## Jadyreen1282

So the wait's over, now was that so scary???


----------



## Disneylover99

Jadyreen1282 said:


> So the wait's over, now was that so scary???


Maybe. Ticket prices haven't been released yet.


----------



## belleincanada

GraceMonica said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/
> 
> Under 'costume guidelines'



Welp. So much for that dream.  Blarg. I'm actually pretty sad about it.

I guess I'll just have to be Winter Anna sans pink cape! Since her dress is the only one that's not floor length. Or Rapunzel. But tbh the very last thing I want to do is wear a 20lbs wig in Florida.


----------



## EmmyKay

Disneylover99 said:


> Yay!!!!!! September 2nd!!!!!!


Me too!!!  I'm so happy!!!!! Whooohoooo


----------



## Saturn23

FINALLY!!! It seems like they were announced so much earlier last year. I'm so excited! So glad they didn't ban costumes.


----------



## eaf2063

September 8th party of 10 pending prices, costumes tba..... .... the wait was killing me.... Now to start the planning all over again.


----------



## LauraLap

So excited!!!  I'm tagging it onto the last day of my trip!  But now I'm concerned about ticket prices


----------



## belleincanada

I tried calling WDW-DINE to see when MK ADRs would open up for dinner past 6pm in September, now that MNSSHP has been announced. Yeahhhh don't know why I did that. They had no information.

Guess I'll be waking up at 6am every morning waiting to see when they've extended hours so I can get a BOG dinner reservation.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Woohoo! Hot Dog!!! 
So excited!!  I ran in there to read it to my husband that we were going to be able to wear costumes again this year! So much fun. Now to get planning, I'd held off as there was no point in gathering and making them if we couldn't wear them. Going for a cooler costume this year, we burned up last year.


----------



## tndisney5

Is there is a "better day" to attend the party? This will be our first time going if tickets are around the same price as last year.

Here are our options:

October 10: Check in day, party night
October 11: AK
October 12: EP
October 13: Check out day, half day in parks/maybe longer, HS

or

October 10: Check in day, HS
October 11: sleep in, party night
October 12: Either EP or AK
October 13: Check out day, EP or AK (will be half day)

To me, AK is still a slow park day for us but with the new ROL show it may turn into a longer experience. Haven't put my finger on that one yet.

I welcome any suggestions. Is there a good chance Oct 10 tickets will sell out because it is Columbus Day? 

TIA


----------



## Jennasis

Assuming the prices don't get stupid...We'll be there September 11.  Party of 4.


----------



## eaf2063

Jadyreen1282 said:


> So the wait's over, now was that so scary???



YES!!! It Was A NIGHTMARE!!!


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

GraceMonica said:


> *For Guests ages 14 and older:*
> 
> 
> Layered costumes or costume props that surround the entire body are strongly discouraged and may be subject to additional security screening.
> 
> 
> Costumes may not reach or drag on the ground. (e.g. full-length Princess dresses)
> 
> 
> Capes may be worn if the length does not go below the waist.
> 
> 
> Themed T-shirts, blouses, sweatshirts, and hats are acceptable.
> 
> 
> Acceptable accessories include: transparent wings, plastic light sabers, toy swords, and tutus. Headwear may be worn as long as it does not cover the face.
> 
> 
> May not wear masks of any kind.



Woohoo!  The wait is over.  We now know that we can wear themed T-shirts, blouses, and sweatshirts.


----------



## babesboo99

We are not sure if we are going to do it this year and I was wondering if they have something at the hotels or other parks? We are staying at the BCV.


----------



## Robo

babesboo99 said:


> We are not sure if we are going to do it this year and I was wondering if they have something at the hotels or other parks? We are staying at the BCV.



"Something" like what?

No "parties."

Grand Floridian and Wilderness Lodge have giant Christmas Trees.
GF also has a (near person-size) gingerbread house.

Boardwalk and Beach Club have some nice decorations, too.

Epcot has Christmas Storytellers, the Candlelight Processional and Holiday IllumiNations.


----------



## lovethattink

Merged several mnsshp question threads to this main one.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Full steam ahead on the Rey costume!


----------



## JessNewt

Now the real stress begins..... what will our costumes be?!?!


----------



## _auroraborealis_

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> Woohoo!  The wait is over.  We now know that we can wear themed T-shirts, blouses, and sweatshirts.


Sorry, a sweatshirt is a prop that surrounds the body. Please come naked.


----------



## JessNewt

Are those age 3 and under free for the party?


----------



## siskaren

Robo said:


> "Something" like what?
> 
> No "parties."
> 
> Grand Floridian and Wilderness Lodge have giant Christmas Trees.
> GF also has a (near person-size) gingerbread house.
> 
> Boardwalk and Beach Club have some nice decorations, too.
> 
> Epcot has Christmas Storytellers, the Candlelight Processional and Holiday IllumiNations.



Uh, Robo, babesboo99 was asking about MNSSHP, not MVMCP. 



JessNewt said:


> Are those age 3 and under free for the party?



Under 3, yes. 3 is when children are no longer free.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

JessNewt said:


> Are those age 3 and under free for the party?



Under 3 are free.  But they often don't last long.  We took our 2 year old and she was falling asleep during the first parade.  DH paid for his ticket, but had to leave the party early to take her back to the resort.  Might or might not be worth bringing an under 3, depending on how he or she reacts to being tired.


----------



## GraceMonica

JessNewt said:


> Are those age 3 and under free for the party?



No. 2 and under are free.
3+ need a ticket


----------



## JessNewt

Ah ha, that's right. Brain fart. Under 3 is what I meant to ask.

Good to know!  The chubby 2 year old gets a free pass this year. Woo!  I'm sure he won't last as long as his sister. Thankfully we have Grandma coming.  She will always choose snuggles with the little guy over a party, so she can take him back the SOG if necessary.

I'm so excited!!

ETA: THANK YOU all for answering my question !


----------



## bashuck

tndisney5 said:


> Is there is a "better day" to attend the party? This will be our first time going if tickets are around the same price as last year.
> 
> Here are our options:
> 
> October 10: Check in day, party night
> October 11: AK
> October 12: EP
> October 13: Check out day, half day in parks/maybe longer, HS
> 
> or
> 
> October 10: Check in day, HS
> October 11: sleep in, party night
> October 12: Either EP or AK
> October 13: Check out day, EP or AK (will be half day)
> 
> To me, AK is still a slow park day for us but with the new ROL show it may turn into a longer experience. Haven't put my finger on that one yet.
> 
> I welcome any suggestions. Is there a good chance Oct 10 tickets will sell out because it is Columbus Day?
> 
> TIA


I'd be inclined to go with option B unless the travel is just a short drive.  If it involves getting up early for a flight / sitting around airport and actual flight (which could always be delayed) it might not be a day you want to stay up until midnight.  If a midday flight a possible flight delay could make you late to the party.  We arrive on the 7th and will be using the same logic and passing on the party on the 7th and going with the 10th.  First time for this party so very excited.


----------



## Raya

belleincanada said:


> Welp. So much for that dream.  Blarg. I'm actually pretty sad about it. I guess I'll just have to be Winter Anna sans pink cape! Since her dress is the only one that's not floor length. Or Rapunzel. But tbh the very last thing I want to do is wear a 20lbs wig in Florida.



Why not just have the Belle costume taken up slightly for the party? I don't know anything about sewing but couldn't you temporarily hem it by two or three inches?


----------



## P&L@WDW

YAY!  I'm so glad to know that all the time I've spent on Hook, Pan, Tink and Wendy won't be wasted.  

Here's a preview of Hook (Not finished - pants, shoes, and hat still coming!)


----------



## belleincanada

Raya said:


> Why not just have the Belle costume taken up slightly for the party? I don't know anything about sewing but couldn't you temporarily hem it by two or three inches?



Unfortunately this is upwards of a $600 dress we're talking about. I don't think a temporary hemming would work.


----------



## suswa

I am thrilled BEYOND imagination right now. I really didn't want to get my hopes up but YAY Sept 2nd!!


----------



## RachaelA

Janed said:


> I am thrilled there will be three dates during our late October, early November trip.  We've never been to MNSSHP and are looking forward to the party.  Now a question.  We arrive on October 28.  An early flight will have us up and on our way by 5:30 AM.  A late night party might be pushing it for our group.  So I am thinking our choices are between Sunday the 30th and Monday the 31st.
> 
> I would appreciate your suggestions as to which date we should consider and why.  Thanks!!



We arrive the 28th too. We are planning on the 30th. The resorts all do stuff for Halloween so I know my kids will want to participate in the stuff.

All the parties that happen during our trip will be sold out anyways so I figure it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

Does Rey's main outfit count as a layered costume? I've been planning on wearing that for months now.


----------



## RachaelA

JessNewt said:


> Are the end of October shows usually crazy packed?  We will be there October 26 - Nov 2.  My daughter's birthday is Halloween.  Should I just take a deep breath and accept that it will be crazy no matter which night we go??


Every party of your trip has previously sold out in the past so basically it doesn't matter when you go that week. My girls' birthday are the 29th and the 30th  We are going to do the one on the 30th that way we can do stuff at the resort on Halloween.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Taylor Nicole said:


> Does Rey's main outfit count as a layered costume? I've been planning on wearing that for months now.


Officially, pretty much everything that isn't skin-tight counts as layered. I'm not sure it's worth worrying too much.

I think loose capes and attempts at perfectly round BB8 costumes are problematic. Wearing clothes, hopefully, isn't. On cool days, everyone dresses in layers, after all.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

_auroraborealis_ said:


> Officially, pretty much everything that isn't skin-tight counts as layered. I'm not sure it's worth worrying too much.
> 
> I think loose capes and attempts at perfectly round BB8 costumes are problematic. Wearing clothes, hopefully, isn't. On cool days, everyone dresses in layers, after all.


I hope you're right.


----------



## Tiggerette

belleincanada said:


> OKAY!
> 
> Now that I've had a moment to read and contain myself from the excitement of this finally being announced...
> 
> I need advice, please! This will be my first time going, and it'll be just me and my hubby-to-be, on our honeymoon. Should we do two nights, or just one? And, what were prices last year to get into the party?!
> 
> Also.... now that this has been announced - do you think ADRs will open up in MK past 6pm? And if so when do people think that will happen?
> 
> Also, it souuuuuuunds like I can wear my Belle dress according to these rules, yeah? (I mean you could technically say that the crinoline I wear under the ballgown, and that the wig are layers, but I don't know what they'll say) Even then it says "strongly discouraged" it doesn't say a direct "NO." .....I want to wear it in the parks sooooooo badly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS, our "projected" MNSSHP dates is Sept. 13th.



Your photo is just lovely. Brava!
The floor length part will disqualify the costume. However, if your skirt is in two separate layers as some ball gowns are, you could (in theory) bustle the bottom layer underneath the top layer to raise up the hem without touching the hem. I had to do this with an antebellum gown when I couldn't wear the hoop skirt at a small apartment. My hem had lace, so bustling up the bottom layer underneath the middle layer (I had three layers to the skirt) worked perfectly. Put on a good sized crinoline that wouldn't peek out, and voila! Smaller Footprint Empress! 

Now, all that said, I would worry about some kid's Mickey Bar running into my $600 dress to even wear it there. (Though I'm perhaps overly cautious.) Village Belle is very simple to make, if you don't mind being a bookish village maid. If the top bun of the wig is easy to remove, you won't need to re-style the wig for Village Belle look, unless you want to be quite accurate to the hair style. Everyone is a little different on their accuracy preferences.

Best wishes to you!


----------



## book_junkie




----------



## _auroraborealis_

I'm also fond of Steampunk Belle, but then, of course I am.






(I'm doing Steampunk Punz this year. So my skirt will be short, but my corset likely sets off a metal detector.)


----------



## book_junkie

My husband and I have gone multiple times in years past, though we missed last year as we were in the middle of selling our house. 
I don't know if we'll go this year, and that's a HARD thing to say as Halloween is my favorite holiday. I would LOVE to see the Sanderson sisters. But with these restrictions, you couldn't even BE the Sanderson sisters. And there would be no haunted mansion couples, no princesses, no wizards and witches. No Marvel characters, no Jedi or Stormtroopers. 
And I have a sinking suspicion the price will double from previous years, especially as people will pay the asking price for the After Dark tickets. I HOPE I'm wrong, but I don't think so.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

how do you read it as no costumes from other franchises? I don't see their rules effecting either my Rogue Legacy or Wicked Witch costumes.

Layered to me would be a costume knida like the belle dress where its multiple fabric layers chiffon, etc.

And the drag on ground rule has always been there it never caused them ot tell me I couldn't wear a cape.

Too me it reads as they wish to amke sure your costume fits thru the detector.


----------



## HollyMD

Opinions- is a Tuesday or Thursday usually a better party night, crowd wise?


----------



## monique5

For those with late October/November Vacations...

Held on select evenings, Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party is currently scheduled to take place on the following dates in 2016:


November 7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 15, 18, 27 and 29
December 1, 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 11, 13, 15, 16, 18 and 22


----------



## RachaelA

monique5 said:


> For those with late October/November Vacations...
> 
> Held on select evenings, Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party is currently scheduled to take place on the following dates in 2016:
> 
> 
> November 7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 15, 18, 27 and 29
> December 1, 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 11, 13, 15, 16, 18 and 22


Oh the 7th?!?!?!? Yay!


----------



## book_junkie

FeralCatRogue said:


> how do you read it as no costumes from other franchises? I don't see their rules effecting either my Rogue Legacy or Wicked Witch costumes.
> 
> Layered to me would be a costume knida like the belle dress where its multiple fabric layers chiffon, etc.
> 
> And the drag on ground rule has always been there it never caused them ot tell me I couldn't wear a cape.
> 
> Too me it reads as they wish to amke sure your costume fits thru the detector.



The cape directive comes specifically from them this year- only capes waist high. All of my capes hit the ground. They also specifically use Jedi robes as an example of what not to wear. 

I didn't mention anything about wearing other franchises or no- those examples were ones that I loved seeing in the past, and just happened to be Disney related. With these rules you also couldn't be Neo, Superman, Batman, or any other masked super hero or villain. Or historical character. 

And I mourn that. I love this holiday, and I love the parties. One of my absolute favorites from a few years ago was a person dressed as Loki from the Avengers in the Opera scene- suit, long scarf, hair slicked back, and the "glow stick of destiny". I complimented them on their choice of villain as I'm a huge Loki fan, and they were surprised then pleased I got it- most people missed it. This year, they can't have the staff- weapon like prop. So they're now a person in a suit- why bother?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

That loki costumes sounds like it musta been awesome. Yea I see what ya mean my costume would lose something if they denied me taking the broom. I just take it like it is though in the end they can deny anything regardless of rules if they so choose.


----------



## belleincanada

Tiggerette said:


> Your photo is just lovely. Brava!
> Now, all that said, I would worry about some kid's Mickey Bar running into my $600 dress to even wear it there. (Though I'm perhaps overly cautious.) Village Belle is very simple to make, if you don't mind being a bookish village maid. If the top bun of the wig is easy to remove, you won't need to re-style the wig for Village Belle look, unless you want to be quite accurate to the hair style. Everyone is a little different on their accuracy preferences.
> 
> Best wishes to you!



Thank you!

And - touché. I wasn't even really thinking about that. I just had the dream of going to BOG as ballgown Belle and getting pictures in the gown with the Beast. Legit wasn't thinking about a kid running into me with any kind of food.

I'm thinking about village Belle now! I would probably have to get a new wig and costume, but it is an option. I do also have winter Anna (sans cape obviously) available but I have a few months to think about it all.


----------



## kittyab

I found the home made costumes the best vs the bought one.   I would had love to seen a Loki at our party last year.   He is my fav from the Avengers


----------



## suswa

I did not see it in the main post. What time does the party end? Midnight?


----------



## monique5

suswa said:


> I did not see it in the main post. What time does the party end? Midnight?



Updated 1st post. Yes, midnight.


----------



## tinkerbella16

The only day there is a party during our trip is the 8th! Very happy about that, since the MK won't close so early on multiple nights, but I have never been to MNSSHP before. Of course the night of September 8th is our Hoop Dee Doo dinner. We weren't planning on going to the party, but this is something I would love to do solo after dinner maybe, and let the rest of my family go back to the resort. I have to take the boat back to MK anyway lol. We usually go in November, so I never go during the Halloween festivities. What to do, what to do!!!


----------



## smitch425

suswa said:


> I did not see it in the main post. What time does the party end? Midnight?



Yes



kittyab said:


> I found the home made costumes the best vs the bought one.   I would had love to seen a Loki at our party last year.   He is my fav from the Avengers



My daughter was Loki for Halloween at home last year. She didn't think an animatronic mother from the 1920s would go over well in the neighborhood. Lol! For weeks I asked her if she wanted me to make her a headpiece and she kept saying no. 24 hours out she said, "I guess I'll take some horns." A bunch of stiff felt, gold glitter paint, and a whole lotta praying resulted in this...


----------



## dmc6469

Finally!  Now I can really get my schedule together for my ADRs in 2 weeks.  I was getting worried since we are only doing this trip for a 3-day park visit but all good now


----------



## petitephlox

Looking at Josh's calendar... He really discourages going on non party days because of crowds. We were hoping to go one party day to mk and one non party day, to see wishes, etc. - but are the non party days crazy crowded, like a 9??


----------



## HappyGrape

honestly when we were there at 2014 MK was just always packed. Hard to walk around on both party and none party days. Pick a day and make a good plan 

happy with the dates but unless they revise the schedule for thunder mountain we aren't going this time


----------



## DiannaVM

petitephlox said:


> Looking at Josh's calendar... He really discourages going on non party days because of crowds. We were hoping to go one party day to mk and one non party day, to see wishes, etc. - but are the non party days crazy crowded, like a 9??



Its hard for me to compare (I don't know what number it was the day we went) but last year we went on the only non-party day they had that week and it was INSANE crowded.

EDIT to add: However, we got most stuff done on our party day, so really we didn't miss out a whole lot on the non one. It was just kind of uncomfortable at times. For me anyway, but we still managed to enjoy ourselves.


----------



## dsdeleon

Anyone want to speculate on prices with me? I just did an analysis on tickets for non-premium dates Non DVC/Non AP adult for the past 20 years and Disney has raised prices on average 7.4% with the last being 9.6%. They did a HUGE 25% jump in 08 (interesting in retrospect) but the way things are looking now it wouldn't surprise me to see a double digit increase. So with taxes, an adult on a non premium date could range $79.25-$92.72. I am thinking somewhere around $85. For us, not worth it as we already allocated our big splurge for the Wild Africa Trek and they released the dates so late, we didn't even know we had a chance on Sept 1 until just now.


----------



## KelleyMaire

I was planning on going to the party on Nov 1st. However, they are no longer having a party that day. Trying to change my plans, I was really looking forward to going to the party. Which day would be better Oct 30 or the 31st. I heard crowds are crazy on halloween? Maybe not so much this year because its on a Monday?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Both days sell out as far as I remember. Halloween will give you the most costume seeing if you like costumes.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

KelleyMaire said:


> I was planning on going to the party on Nov 1st. However, they are no longer having a party that day. Trying to change my plans, I was really looking forward to going to the party. Which day would be better Oct 30 or the 31st. I heard crowds are crazy on halloween? Maybe not so much this year because its on a Monday?



Halloween party after Halloween?


----------



## smitch425

Jadyreen1282 said:


> Halloween party after Halloween?


Most years there is a party on Nov 1 or 2.


----------



## petitephlox

DiannaVM said:


> Its hard for me to compare (I don't know what number it was the day we went) but last year we went on the only non-party day they had that week and it was INSANE crowded.
> 
> EDIT to add: However, we got most stuff done on our party day, so really we didn't miss out a whole lot on the non one. It was just kind of uncomfortable at times. For me anyway, but we still managed to enjoy ourselves.


Yikes! Good to know, thank you!


----------



## AquaDame

I'm not sure if we will get tickets for the party this year (we've done it 4x) and won't know until I see what they do to the price...  But for now I want to, so I'm going to join in again! We'll be at MK on Sept 30th either way!


----------



## wendyt_ca

I haven't seen on the Halloween party information where it specifies no Jedi robes. It just says no capes (I don't classify a robe as a cape). I believe it was Run Disney were they specified no Jedi Robes.


----------



## wendyt_ca

ashleyrm said:


> I'm thinking I can't throw a sheet over my head and be a ghost host.
> 
> From the RunDisney site:
> 
> Layered costumes, that could conceal prohibited items, are not permitted (e.g. Jedi robes).



If they classify a Jedi robe as "layered" then it's not prohibited, only discouraged for the halloween party. So you can still wear it you may just be subject to additional searching.


----------



## Starclassic

I'm so undecided on going to the party or not. Our son will be 13 months old during our trip. We want to go to it for us, not him (I know he wouldn't even remember it), because we've never gone to it before. I'm just afraid it might turn into a miserable disaster with the baby. Are we completely crazy for even considering going?


----------



## JessNewt

petitephlox said:


> Looking at Josh's calendar... He really discourages going on non party days because of crowds. We were hoping to go one party day to mk and one non party day, to see wishes, etc. - but are the non party days crazy crowded, like a 9??



Can you tell me where to find Josh's calendar?


----------



## BoltzNBrew

JessNewt said:


> Can you tell me where to find Josh's calendar?


Here you go.


----------



## AquaDame

BoltzNBrew said:


> Here you go.



Wow, we go from the end of September with two 2s to 5s once Oct starts according to their forecast! I better make the most of those first two days!


----------



## BoltzNBrew

petitephlox said:


> Looking at Josh's calendar... He really discourages going on non party days because of crowds. We were hoping to go one party day to mk and one non party day, to see wishes, etc. - but are the non party days crazy crowded, like a 9??



We are planning a Friday MK AM EMH on a MNSSHP day (CL6 Recommended) and a MK PM EMH on a Wednesday (CL4 Not Recommended) so we can see Wishes.  With so many MNSSHP dates it's really hard to avoid the MK crowds and EMH's.  My plan on the party day is to RD with AM EMH and leave around 4-430 and hit an ADR at the Wave at Contempo, then to hotel for some pool time.  On the PM EMH day get there around noon and stay til Wishes.  I thought about a RD and afternoon break but the early close on the PM EMH that day makes it harder. Not sure why that day(Oct 19) closes at 8 instead of 9 with only a 1 hour EMH so it's not really extra magic.


----------



## JessNewt

BoltzNBrew said:


> Here you go.



Thank you!!

I'm comparing it with Touring Plans, and some days they are in agreement, and others they are completely opposite on park crowd levels. Bahh!


----------



## siskaren

petitephlox said:


> Looking at Josh's calendar... He really discourages going on non party days because of crowds. We were hoping to go one party day to mk and one non party day, to see wishes, etc. - but are the non party days crazy crowded, like a 9??



Well, I don't know about crazy crowded (I would tend to doubt 9 though, simply because that's just about as crowded as you can get, and I would only expect that around holidays), but the reason why he doesn't recommend non-party days is exactly the reason you want to go on a non-party day - most people want the longer hours, and to see Wishes and MSEP.



Starclassic said:


> I'm so undecided on going to the party or not. Our son will be 13 months old during our trip. We want to go to it for us, not him (I know he wouldn't even remember it), because we've never gone to it before. I'm just afraid it might turn into a miserable disaster with the baby. Are we completely crazy for even considering going?



I think it would depend on whether or not he would sleep in the stroller, although I realize that that could be a hard thing to predict 6 months out.


----------



## siskaren

JessNewt said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I'm comparing it with Touring Plans, and some days they are in agreement, and others they are completely opposite on park crowd levels. Bahh!



FYI, Josh's crowd numbers are for the resort as a whole, not for individual parks. So for instance, on a day that he has as a 6 may be more like a 4 or 5 at the most recommended park, but maybe a 7 or 8 at a non-recommended park.


----------



## TwoLittlePrincesses

Any predictions on when the decorations will be up in MK for the Sept 2nd party? We'll miss the party dates, but I'd love to see all the fall/Halloween decorations on our last day Aug 28th


----------



## petitephlox

siskaren said:


> Well, I don't know about crazy crowded (I would tend to doubt 9 though, simply because that's just about as crowded as you can get, and I would only expect that around holidays), but the reason why he doesn't recommend non-party days is exactly the reason you want to go on a non-party day - most people want the longer hours, and to see Wishes and MSEP.
> 
> Thanks! I'm wondering how to make the best of our non party day, if it's going to be mega crowded. Thinking perhaps get there at open, go through everything we want and leave by early to mid afternoon (if possible), then return for the parade and wishes, knowing we'll need to either use fp or get there with plenty of time to stake out spots?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would depend on whether or not he would sleep in the stroller, although I realize that that could be a hard thing to predict 6 months out.


----------



## tndisney5

bashuck said:


> I'd be inclined to go with option B unless the travel is just a short drive.  If it involves getting up early for a flight / sitting around airport and actual flight (which could always be delayed) it might not be a day you want to stay up until midnight.  If a midday flight a possible flight delay could make you late to the party.  We arrive on the 7th and will be using the same logic and passing on the party on the 7th and going with the 10th.  First time for this party so very excited.




Yeah, we drive. We would either drive down the night before and maybe stay somewhere cheaper off site for the night then get up and go to the resort on the 10th or drive in and go to MK around 4 or 5pm. I'm thinking option B too! I don't want to go to the party too tired from travel. My kids are 9, 8, and 6 and a couple of trips back they made it up until 11ish at MK so I have high hopes of enjoying every minute of the party


----------



## Day-Day

BoltzNBrew said:


> We are planning a Friday MK AM EMH on a MNSSHP day (CL6 Recommended) and a MK PM EMH on a Wednesday (CL4 Not Recommended) so we can see Wishes.  With so many MNSSHP dates it's really hard to avoid the MK crowds and EMH's.  My plan on the party day is to RD with AM EMH and leave around 4-430 and hit an ADR at the Wave at Contempo, then to hotel for some pool time.  On the PM EMH day get there around noon and stay til Wishes.  I thought about a RD and afternoon break but the early close on the PM EMH that day makes it harder. Not sure why that day(Oct 19) closes at 8 instead of 9 with only a 1 hour EMH so it's not really extra magic.



Where do you find information that the PM EMH on 19-OCT is only 1 hour?


----------



## anpeck

Starclassic said:


> I'm so undecided on going to the party or not. Our son will be 13 months old during our trip. We want to go to it for us, not him (I know he wouldn't even remember it), because we've never gone to it before. I'm just afraid it might turn into a miserable disaster with the baby. Are we completely crazy for even considering going?



We went last year with our 13 month old son and we all had a great time, including him!  He didn't make it up for the fireworks but he really enjoyed the parade and meeting the characters. We got there around 4 after having a very quiet day at the resort and a super long nap in the afternoon and that really helped. i say go for it


----------



## teddygurl28

We are planning to September 13!  We have our 2 yr old with us but since we are staying at BLT I figure even if she falls asleep getting her home in the stroller without a bus will be much better for us!  Besides I want their candy corn ice cream (they did away with the orange/vanilla swirl last year so it's the only time the sell it)


----------



## monique5

teddygurl28 said:


> We are planning to September 13!  We have our 2 yr old with us but since we are staying at BLT I figure even if she falls asleep getting her home in the stroller without a bus will be much better for us!  Besides I want their candy corn ice cream (they did away with the orange/vanilla swirl last year so it's the only time the sell it)



Love being able to walk to BLT. Did MVMCP in 2014 & stayed @ VGF, the boat ride after the party was nice too. So that's our plan for MNSSHP this year.


----------



## RachaelA

teddygurl28 said:


> We are planning to September 13!  We have our 2 yr old with us but since we are staying at BLT I figure even if she falls asleep getting her home in the stroller without a bus will be much better for us!  Besides I want their candy corn ice cream (they did away with the orange/vanilla swirl last year so it's the only time the sell it)


We've done parties 3 out of the last 4 years while staying at BLT with toddlers. Makes it so much easier not to have to worry about them probably waking up on a crowded bus on the way home!


----------



## Starclassic

anpeck said:


> We went last year with our 13 month old son and we all had a great time, including him!  He didn't make it up for the fireworks but he really enjoyed the parade and meeting the characters. We got there around 4 after having a very quiet day at the resort and a super long nap in the afternoon and that really helped. i say go for it



Thanks! I'm thinking this is what we're gonna try to do and hopefully it'll turn out fine!


----------



## Raimiette

Ooh, this is exciting.  I may go September 8th assuming the price hasn't gone up that much.

Quick question, does anyone know Downtown Disney's closing time in September?  I am staying at Universal this year and my plan would be to take an Uber to/from Downtown Disney to get into WDW so hopefully it's open post-party.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

I just spoke to guest relations about the costume rules to make sure full face makeup would be all right. They stated only rules are what we have seen and that they are not changed much except for changing to discouraged for adults to wear costumes. She said that no masks will be allowed for anyone over 14 and that they are disallowing cosumtes that are that of a cm or any character that would be meeting or being there offically in the park.


----------



## ravenanne

Starclassic said:


> I'm so undecided on going to the party or not. Our son will be 13 months old during our trip. We want to go to it for us, not him (I know he wouldn't even remember it), because we've never gone to it before. I'm just afraid it might turn into a miserable disaster with the baby. Are we completely crazy for even considering going?



I'm going through the same thing! I have our plans laid out with a party night, and DD will have just turned 1 a few weeks before we go. Right now it's just the price that will be the deciding factor but I do worry about how she will handle it all. Right now she's a pretty chill 6 month old so we will see!


----------



## belleincanada

FeralCatRogue said:


> I just spoke to guest relations about the costume rules to make sure full face makeup would be all right. They stated only rules are what we have seen and that they are not changed much except for changing to discouraged for adults to wear costumes. She said that no masks will be allowed for anyone over 14 and that they are disallowing cosumtes that are that of a cm or any character that would be meeting or being there offically in the park.



Yowza. Well if that's the rule that better be going up on their website otherwise CMs will be turning away a ton of grown ups dressed up as Disney characters.

I guess I'm not doing Anna then either. They're not making this first MNSSHP for me very easy at all


----------



## laurrrrrren

belleincanada said:


> Yowza. Well if that's the rule that better be going up on their website otherwise CMs will be turning away a ton of grown ups dressed up as Disney characters.
> 
> I guess I'm not doing Anna then either. They're not making this first MNSSHP for me very easy at all



Seriously, it's becoming very difficult. I find it crazy that they won't allow us to dress up as Disney characters. I figured that would be what MOST people would be doing. Hmm...


----------



## Shroog

FeralCatRogue said:


> I just spoke to guest relations about the costume rules to make sure full face makeup would be all right. They stated only rules are what we have seen and that they are not changed much except for changing to discouraged for adults to wear costumes. She said that no masks will be allowed for anyone over 14 and that they are disallowing cosumtes that are that of a cm or any character that would be meeting or being there offically in the park.




From what I have read on these boards, I wouldn't worry about what guest relations tells you.  They don't know what they are talking about half the time.  If they don't want you to wear any costume of a character that  will be meeting at the park, well, then I would have thought that would be in the official MNSSHP costume guidelines, which it isn't.  Most adults dress as Disney characters-I don't see how they could not allow that.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

belleincanada said:


> Yowza. Well if that's the rule that better be going up on their website otherwise CMs will be turning away a ton of grown ups dressed up as Disney characters.
> 
> I guess I'm not doing Anna then either. They're not making this first MNSSHP for me very easy at all





laurrrrrren said:


> Seriously, it's becoming very difficult. I find it crazy that they won't allow us to dress up as Disney characters. I figured that would be what MOST people would be doing. Hmm...





Shroog said:


> From what I have read on these boards, I wouldn't worry about what guest relations tells you.  They don't know what they are talking about half the time.  If they don't want you to wear any costume of a character that  will be meeting at the park, well, then I would have thought that would be in the official MNSSHP costume guidelines, which it isn't.  Most adults dress as Disney characters-I don't see how they could not allow that.



I took what they said as not dressing EXACTLY like them. It seems from what cm's in last years thread said that people could dress so much like them that it was impossible to know who was cast and who wasn't. I don't go as a disney character and even when i started my questions  I made it clear what my costume was the cm/disney thing was said to me without prompting on it.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

I'm pretty sure that CM was terribly misguided.

This is what the site says:
_All Guests may dress as their favorite character, but may not pose for pictures or sign autographs for other Guests._

Basically, if you dress as a character, you can't pose for pictures. You cannot do anything that suggests you are Official.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

FeralCatRogue said:


> I took what they said as not dressing EXACTLY like them. It seems from what cm's in last years thread said that people could dress so much like them that it was impossible to know who was cast and who wasn't. I don't go as a disney character and even when i started my questions  I made it clear what my costume was the cm/disney thing was said to me without prompting on it.



Like buying an old CM costume at Mouse Surplus, Theme Park Connection, ETC.


----------



## anpeck

Starclassic said:


> Thanks! I'm thinking this is what we're gonna try to do and hopefully it'll turn out fine!


You're very welcome! We are going in September for my son's 2nd birthday and will be attending the party on the 8th. I'm hoping things go as well as they did the first time but who knows. Our interaction with the Easter Bunny didn't go too good lol. I hope everything goes great and you all have a wonderful time!


----------



## burberryplaid

Raimiette said:


> Ooh, this is exciting.  I may go September 8th assuming the price hasn't gone up that much.
> 
> Quick question, does anyone know Downtown Disney's closing time in September?  I am staying at Universal this year and my plan would be to take an Uber to/from Downtown Disney to get into WDW so hopefully it's open post-party.


I am not sure but I believe they are generally open until midnight and buses will run to Downtown for 2 hours past the latest park closing. You'll have no problem getting to Downtown.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Can you take Uber to the TTC instead?


----------



## burberryplaid

Update: Per Disney's website buses run from resorts to Disney Sprongs until 2 AM - you'll definitely be fine

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/transportation/park-bus-hours/


----------



## Wood Nymph

Raimiette said:


> Ooh, this is exciting.  I may go September 8th assuming the price hasn't gone up that much.
> 
> Quick question, does anyone know Downtown Disney's closing time in September?  I am staying at Universal this year and my plan would be to take an Uber to/from Downtown Disney to get into WDW so hopefully it's open post-party.





mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Can you take Uber to the TTC instead?



There aren't any buses that go directly to and from Disney Springs and a park. The Disney Springs buses only travel to and from the Disney resorts. You can pick up the Disney Springs bus at the Contemporary, though, which is what we did last month.

Uber could drop you off at the Contemporary and you could walk to MK rather than take the monorail or ferry. I would think they could drop you off at the TTC, too.


----------



## figment81

any idea when the operating calendar might get updated for September? Now that the party dates are out


----------



## siskaren

figment81 said:


> any idea when the operating calendar might get updated for September? Now that the party dates are out



The travel agent one just got updated on 3/18, although I'm sure there'll be additional updates.


----------



## IheartRapunzel

So I'm planning on heading to WDW in October for my college graduation trip! I would love to attend a MNSSHP but I'm so confused with these new costume rules!! I'm obviously over 14 so would I be allowed to dress up? I've always wanted a Rapunzel dress as she's my favorite princess. My fiancé said he would help me make one if we were to go to the party! But I would not want to go through all the work if I would not be allowed to wear it at the party. Do you think they would allow me to just wear a Rapunzel dress?


----------



## mom2rtk

IheartRapunzel said:


> So I'm planning on heading to WDW in October for my college graduation trip! I would love to attend a MNSSHP but I'm so confused with these new costume rules!! I'm obviously over 14 so would I be allowed to dress up? I've always wanted a Rapunzel dress as she's my favorite princess. My fiancé said he would help me make one if we were to go to the party! But I would not want to go through all the work if I would not be allowed to wear it at the party. Do you think they would allow me to just wear a Rapunzel dress?


 

I see no reason a Rapunzel gown wouldn't work within the guidelines announced this week.


----------



## siskaren

IheartRapunzel said:


> So I'm planning on heading to WDW in October for my college graduation trip! I would love to attend a MNSSHP but I'm so confused with these new costume rules!! *I'm obviously over 14 so would I be allowed to dress up?* I've always wanted a Rapunzel dress as she's my favorite princess. My fiancé said he would help me make one if we were to go to the party! But I would not want to go through all the work if I would not be allowed to wear it at the party. Do you think they would allow me to just wear a Rapunzel dress?



The rules don't say that those 14 and over can't dress up.


----------



## IheartRapunzel

mom2rtk said:


> I see no reason a Rapunzel gown wouldn't work within the guidelines announced this week.


I didn't think so either. I was just looking for others opinions. Besides I would look nothing like the character lol. I have blue eyes and long brown hair. I'm not into the wig thing and I refuse to cut or dye my hair  so for me it's just my inner child wanting a dress like her favorite princess!!


----------



## pangyal

I'm so excited to go! We've only ever done the Christmas party. 

Question- do they usually hold off on pricing for a while after they announce the dates? I feel like I remember prices and dates coming out at the same time last year for MVMCP, but I am likely misremembering...


----------



## publix subs

booked all star sports for October 28-November 1st. last year was my first time doing MNSSHP and I just HAVE to do it on Halloween night.


----------



## monique5

publix subs said:


> booked all star sports for October 28-November 1st. last year was my first time doing MNSSHP and I just HAVE to do it on Halloween night.



10/27-11/1. 1st MNSSHP. Planning on 2 parties, definitely on Halloween. Enjoyed MVMCP  in 2014. I hear MNSSHP is better.


----------



## boltfan

I have been to 5 MVMCP and only 1 MNSSHP and I have to say I much preferred the Halloween Party!  So I'm excited that I get to go this year with my daughter who couldn't go with us the last time do to a Varsity sports obligation.


----------



## kingken

this will be our first time and with the grandkids, how long approx can you book tickets on wdw website after dates announced, dont want to miss out, thanks


----------



## siskaren

kingken said:


> this will be our first time and with the grandkids, how long approx can you book tickets on wdw website after dates announced, dont want to miss out, thanks



Until they sell out.  I know, kind of sarcastic answer, but it is the correct one. Not all dates will sell out, and even the ones that do won't do so quickly. (And I mean it'll take months - Halloween itself always sells out, but typically not until October, although I have heard of it selling out in August.)


----------



## _auroraborealis_

IheartRapunzel said:


> So I'm planning on heading to WDW in October for my college graduation trip! I would love to attend a MNSSHP but I'm so confused with these new costume rules!! I'm obviously over 14 so would I be allowed to dress up? I've always wanted a Rapunzel dress as she's my favorite princess. My fiancé said he would help me make one if we were to go to the party! But I would not want to go through all the work if I would not be allowed to wear it at the party. Do you think they would allow me to just wear a Rapunzel dress?


They will permit a dress. Just avoid it having a train (Punz didn't have one running through the forest, anyway) and make sure it brushes the top of your shoes at its longest (no drag on the floor). Also, avoid anything weapon like.

I can't get an answer from them if that includes a pan. 

(I'm doing a Rapunzel Steampunk this year.)


----------



## kingken

siskaren said:


> Until they sell out.  I know, kind of sarcastic answer, but it is the correct one. Not all dates will sell out, and even the ones that do won't do so quickly. (And I mean it'll take months - Halloween itself always sells out, but typically not until October, although I have heard of it selling out in August.)


thanks, i meant to say when do they usually start selling them on website i want to book asap to get date we want, thanks again


----------



## siskaren

kingken said:


> thanks, i meant to say when do they usually start selling them on website i want to book asap to get date we want, thanks again



They've typically gone on sale early May, but last year they went on sale April 8.


----------



## richkaryn

HappyGrape said:


> honestly when we were there at 2014 MK was just always packed. Hard to walk around on both party and none party days. Pick a day and make a good plan
> 
> happy with the dates but unless they revise the schedule for thunder mountain we aren't going this time


 Yes, I noticed the refurb dates the other day. We are going the 8-15th of Oct and that is DS's favorite ride.


----------



## monique5

_auroraborealis_ said:


> They will permit a dress. Just avoid it having a train (Punz didn't have one running through the forest, anyway) and make sure it brushes the top of your shoes at its longest (no drag on the floor). Also, avoid anything weapon like.
> 
> *I can't get an answer from them if that includes a pan*.
> 
> (I'm doing a Rapunzel Steampunk this year.)



Love it!


----------



## monique5

Well... It seemed liked it took FOREVER to announce dates for MNSSHP & MVMCP. Oops, it did, based on last year's release date. So now back to  waiting on prices and ticket on sale date. 

I'm done! 

Have a great day!


----------



## monique5

Ticket On Sale Dates...
2013: May 1st
2014: May 5th
2015: April 8th
2016: ???

Ticket Purchase Options: Found this...Josh @ easywdw.com
Were these the same options last year? TIA!


----------



## montugirl

When you order do you have to select your date? I want to wait to see what discounts will be offered first incase we need to change our dates.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Yes but when they are released you'll see the prices if your signed in as ap member for the days its allowed.


----------



## siskaren

montugirl said:


> When you order do you have to select your date? I want to wait to see what discounts will be offered first in case we need to change our dates.



Yep, you buy your ticket for a specific date.


----------



## montugirl

So I can't order till after discounts are released. It's like a puzzle planning this trip. Lol


----------



## siskaren

montugirl said:


> So I can't order till after discounts are released. It's like a puzzle planning this trip. Lol



Well, you can't order until they go on sale anyway, and which dates will have discounts will be announced before then.


----------



## Iowamomof4

siskaren said:


> Well, you can't order until they go on sale anyway, and which dates will have discounts will be announced before then.



I think the poster is referring to room/dining discounts.


----------



## TexasTSL

We are so excited that there is a party September 2, but how likely is rain on that day?  Also, if it does rain, do the parades and fireworks still go on?


----------



## WDW4ever

We've never done MNSSHP, and plan to do so in Sept. Is there a dessert party you can also buy to get reserved viewing areas for the fireworks? If so, does anyone know when those might go on sale as well? Thank you!


----------



## WDW4ever

Oops, just saw they did have a dessert party last year, unsure if it will be offered this year.


----------



## A (squared)

At least based on prior years, can we buy tickets 'for anyone' or do they have to be linked to a specific person when you buy them?  We'll be travelling with 5 adults and one infant, and will probably have 3 adults go to the party and 2 adults stay at the resort with the kiddo - however, who goes vs. stays may depend on who's feeling up to a party that night.  We're planning on the September 20 party, so my guess is it might not sell out - so we could wait until that day to buy the tickets, although that would make me nervous!


----------



## Jadyreen1282

TexasTSL said:


> We are so excited that there is a party September 2, but how likely is rain on that day?  Also, if it does rain, do the parades and fireworks still go on?



50% as usual unless a hurricane comes through which is possible. And depends.


----------



## montugirl

Iowamomof4 said:


> I think the poster is referring to room/dining discounts.




 Yes I'm talking about the room discounts, sorry I should have said that.


----------



## Disneymom1126

montugirl said:


> Yes I'm talking about the room discounts, sorry I should have said that.



I have my eye on room discounts for fall - last year they were announced on July 20th, the same day of the week this year would be July 18th.  None of the parties were sold out at that point last year so you "should" be okay!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

oh they had all of ocotober/november blocked out when i tried to do bouncebacks. I'm not sure what is happening with room discounts for that time :/ I ended up booking anyway since I'm going over Halloween.


----------



## 5lilfish

My original plan was to go on Oct 11...the day after Columbus Day.  Now I see they are also having a party on Monday the 10th (Columbus Day).  The 10th actually fits in better with our schedule since we won't arrive at Disney until around 2pm (why waste a park ticket if we can do the party that night).  I'm just wondering if you think it will be significantly busier on the 10th than the 11th?....with the holiday.

Thanks...
Jess


----------



## mom2rtk

How busy a party is really depends on the day after. If it's a work/school day, crowds tend to be lower.

I've read reports in years past of the party on Columbus Day being less busy. Not sure if that's still the case. But since there is work/school the following day, I'd say it would be ok. I'd just pick whichever fit my schedule better.


----------



## smitch425

5lilfish said:


> My original plan was to go on Oct 11...the day after Columbus Day.  Now I see they are also having a party on Monday the 10th (Columbus Day).  The 10th actually fits in better with our schedule since we won't arrive at Disney until around 2pm (why waste a park ticket if we can do the party that night).  I'm just wondering if you think it will be significantly busier on the 10th than the 11th?....with the holiday.
> 
> Thanks...
> Jess


The Tuesday party of Columbus week was a new addition last year. Previously, they skipped both the Sunday and Tuesday parties in favor of Monday. In 2014, all of the parties that week sold out, but the addition of Tuesday in 2015 helped and none of the weekday parties sold out. Unfortunately, there's really no way to predict what crowd levels will be like, but I expect overall park crowds that week to increase, as they have each year. I would go with the date that fits your schedule the best.

ETA: Columbus Day also sold in in 2013


----------



## acbshada

Do we think we'll get any futher clarification from Disney regarding the costume rules?  I'm still trying to debate if these rules mean "Hey, no princess dress at all" or if it just means "don't let your dress drag on the ground so it could trip someone".


----------



## smitch425

acbshada said:


> Do we think we'll get any futher clarification from Disney regarding the costume rules?  I'm still trying to debate if these rules mean "Hey, no princess dress at all" or if it just means "don't let your dress drag on the ground so it could trip someone".


You can wear a princess dress as long as it isn't hitting the ground. The ground rule has always been a rule. I suspect they want your feet shown so they can see if your shoes look like they could be concealing something.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

acbshada said:


> I'm still trying to debate if these rules mean "Hey, no princess dress at all" or if it just means "don't let your dress drag on the ground so it could trip someone".



I'm pretty sure it means "don't trip people." Which, to be honest, is a good thing. There are many reasons the face princesses still have handlers in-park, and the trailing dresses in crowds are definitely on the list.


----------



## kittyab

We went to the party last year mid October.  It was too freaking hot to wear a long costume.


----------



## monique5

kittyab said:


> We went to the party last year mid October.  It was too freaking hot to wear a long costume.



LOL! I can only imagine. Weather can go either way.


----------



## P&L@WDW

I'm just debating which party to attend - I've narrowed it down to October 28 (Friday) or October 30 (Sunday).  The 28th is likely to be more crowded, since it's on a weekend which means more locals attend...but Oct 30 is closer to halloween so might be busier.  I don't know what to do!


----------



## KelleyMaire

Im planning on going Oct 31- Nov 6th. Planning on going to the party on Oct 31st so we can stay until Nov 5th which is my 30th bday. Are we crazy to go to the party on halloween? Also, if i book soon will i be able to still get discounts on the hotel if they are offered? SO EXCITED


----------



## ImagineersApprentice

smitch425 said:


> You can wear a princess dress as long as it isn't hitting the ground. The ground rule has always been a rule. I suspect they want your feet shown so they can see if your shoes look like they could be concealing something.



It's definitely a safety issue with moving walkways. Capes and long dresses do not get along well with escalators and moving walkways


----------



## siskaren

P&L@WDW said:


> I'm just debating which party to attend - I've narrowed it down to October 28 (Friday) or October 30 (Sunday).  The 28th is likely to be more crowded, since it's on a weekend which means more locals attend...but Oct 30 is closer to halloween so might be busier.  I don't know what to do!



That close to Halloween, they'll both most likely sell out.


----------



## smitch425

P&L@WDW said:


> I'm just debating which party to attend - I've narrowed it down to October 28 (Friday) or October 30 (Sunday).  The 28th is likely to be more crowded, since it's on a weekend which means more locals attend...but Oct 30 is closer to halloween so might be busier.  I don't know what to do!


They will all sell out. Just pick whichever fits your schedule best.


----------



## monique5

KelleyMaire said:


> Im planning on going Oct 31- Nov 6th. Planning on going to the party on Oct 31st so we can stay until Nov 5th which is my 30th bday. Are we crazy to go to the party on halloween? Also, if i book soon will i be able to still get discounts on the hotel if they are offered? SO EXCITED



Nope. We plan to go on Halloween. I think it's exciting to be at the MK on Halloween.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

kittyab said:


> We went to the party last year mid October.  It was too freaking hot to wear a long costume.


Try having full face/hand make up on AND a long dress/long sleeved costume. Even with setting/sealing spray I had to reapply it multiple times and anything i touched it came off on. Not fun when your costumes not even drycleanable....


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

FeralCatRogue said:


> Try having full face/hand make up on AND a long dress/long sleeved costume. Even with setting/sealing spray I had to reapply it multiple times and anything i touched it came off on. Not fun when your costumes not even drycleanable....



You looked awesome though!  I did not know it at the time, but we were behind you in line a little bit back for Jack & Sally.  My husband was Mike from Monsters Inc and I was Sulley.  We had long sleeves and we were so hot!  I had a homemade tutu with sewed on dots and striped knee socks.  Don't know if you noticed us or not.    It was a great night but we burned up, but I refused to take off our themed hoodies as they made the costumes, with the horns on the hoods.  Thought I was going to have a heat stroke though.  I had a blast dancing at the dance party with Sulley, he loved my costume and spent a whole song dancing with just me haha!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Planning to do it again this year. It's kinda fun to have to start makeup at noon for a buss ride at 3pm


----------



## kittyab

We were a band of pirates last year, this Alice in Wonderland Characters


----------



## inevitablyaustin

Does anyone know if all the merch is available the first few parties? I think I remember seeing the Hocus Pocus magicbands being released mid October, so people who went to the earlier parties couldn't get them. Is this common?

I'm super excited to get some merchandise, hopefully some new Hocus Pocus things will be released, but I'm nervous about picking our date.


----------



## monique5

P&L@WDW said:


> I'm just debating which party to attend - I've narrowed it down to October 28 (Friday) or October 30 (Sunday).  The 28th is likely to be more crowded, since it's on a weekend which means more locals attend...but Oct 30 is closer to halloween so might be busier.  I don't know what to do!



Same here. We plan to do 2 parties. It's between 10/28 & 10/30. I'm leaning towards 10/30 since Sunday.


----------



## skippyman111

Anyone know approximately when the tickets will go on sale?  I'm anxious to buy now !!!  I'm going to the Sept 8th party.  Not sure how i'll be dressed as of yet.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

I've gone to early and late parties and had them already sold out of merchandise. Really doesn't seem to matter when.


----------



## siskaren

skippyman111 said:


> Anyone know approximately when the tickets will go on sale?  I'm anxious to buy now !!!  I'm going to the Sept 8th party.  Not sure how i'll be dressed as of yet.



They've typically gone on sale early May, but last year they went on sale April 8.


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> Ticket On Sale Dates...
> 2013: May 1st
> 2014: May 5th
> 2015: April 8th
> 2016: ???
> 
> Ticket Purchase Options: Found this...Josh @ easywdw.com
> Were these the same options last year? TIA!




Me...   Waiting on Ticket Prices & Ticket On Sale Dates.

Ticket On Sale Dates...
2013: May 1st
2014: May 5th
2015: April 8th
2016: ??? *I NEED A DATE HERE!!!!!*


----------



## StitchMeansAloha

TurtleGirl3 said:


> We had plans to go this year but will not be going if the policy on adult costumes does not change. That was the fun part of the party for us!


They are allowed now


----------



## chuckm403




----------



## Iowamomof4

Do they usually announce a sale date ahead of time or do the tickets just suddenly become available to purchase?


----------



## DiannaVM

monique5 said:


> Me...   Waiting on Ticket Prices & Ticket On Sale Dates.
> 
> Ticket On Sale Dates...
> 2013: May 1st
> 2014: May 5th
> 2015: April 8th
> 2016: ??? *I NEED A DATE HERE!!!!!*



Well April is only a day away, so we should know soon.....


----------



## monique5

Iowamomof4 said:


> Do they usually announce a sale date ahead of time or do the tickets just suddenly become available to purchase?



Typically announced ahead of time.


----------



## monique5

DiannaVM said:


> Well April is only a day away, so we should know soon.....



Ahhh, yes. But Friday is April's Fool Day. And there are some pretty crafty Disers. Beware! 

Gotta Love the posts on April's Fools Day.


----------



## snowybelle

I'm actually more interested to learn the ticket price for 2016! Can't help but wonder if there will be a significant increase with all of these new extra hours upcharge events in the works...


----------



## monique5

snowybelle said:


> I'm actually more interested to learn the ticket price for 2016! Can't help but wonder if there will be a significant increase with all of these new extra hours upcharge events in the works...



True story.


----------



## BobWerner

Another vote for Sept 8th. I'm using my costume from last time. I'll be a referee. Watch out! I call a lot of holding penalties.


----------



## monique5

BobWerner said:


> Another vote for Sept 8th. I'm using my costume from last time. I'll be a referee. Watch out! I call a lot of holding penalties.



Flag. 15 yard penalty. Don't forget to go here too.....http://disboards.com/threads/official-2016-mnsshp-guest-list-thread.3495058/ 

Or. Penalty box (Guest Relations) 1st 15 minutes of party.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

anybody MNSSHP hockey?


----------



## Lee Matthews

subscribed


----------



## k9muttlover

snowybelle said:


> I'm actually more interested to learn the ticket price for 2016! Can't help but wonder if there will be a significant increase with all of these new extra hours upcharge events in the works...


Exactly this.  I am expecting a price increase now that they have 'justification' for it with all of the extra after hours things they've added.


----------



## River Country

All newbies beware for tomorrow is April Fools Day and this would be a prime target for an April Fools Day Hoax.


----------



## farrellbarrel

I am so excited to see this thread!! I have not been to the party since 2003, and I was only in the second grade!! I cannot wait to experience it again, and make new memories!


----------



## GraceMonica

farrellbarrel said:


> I am so excited to see this thread!! I have not been to the party since 2003, and I was only in the second grade!! I cannot wait to experience it again, and make new memories!



That was the last time I went and I was in the 6th grade! I remember dressing up like a pirate and collecting candy!


----------



## monique5

farrellbarrel said:


> I am so excited to see this thread!! I have not been to the party since 2003, and I was only in the second grade!! I cannot wait to experience it again, and make new memories!



Yeah! I can't wait to experience it for the 1st time!


----------



## policycobb

snowybelle said:


> I'm actually more interested to learn the ticket price for 2016! Can't help but wonder if there will be a significant increase with all of these new extra hours upcharge events in the works...



I am finally going to be able to take my nieces this year and am so afraid the tickets might be priced way to high.


----------



## supertinyluckycat

We were so not going to go after our experience last year. Now I can't decide! It ended up being a sold out party and was miserable. I think it was the first party of the season if I remember. We spent most of the night holding our spot for the parade and fireworks. Lines were longer than regular park days. We didn't meet any characters because the wait was way too long. Any guesses on what dates might be less crowded this year in September? We will be there til the 14th.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

if it was that first night on sept 15th they admitted that that party they forgot to empty park and gave lots of refunds.


----------



## supertinyluckycat

FeralCatRogue said:


> if it was that first night on sept 15th they admitted that that party they forgot to empty park and gave lots of refunds.


It was that party- we didn't get a refund but we did get 3 one day tickets with park hoppers. Good to know though, makes me think more about giving it another chance.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

ahh cool i know some talked about refunds, but yes from what i understand that party was an anomaly. Though sold out parties will be busy they should not be THAT insane.


----------



## BattyKoda

FeralCatRogue said:


> if it was that first night on sept 15th they admitted that that party they forgot to empty park and gave lots of refunds.



Silly us, we never thought to complain (well, other than on the boards that is  ).  

No worries, we still had a good time.


----------



## supertinyluckycat

BattyKoda said:


> Silly us, we never thought to complain (well, other than on the boards that is  ).
> 
> No worries, we still had a good time.



We definitely complained the next day, and I never complain to Disney/businesses. We had an awful time with a few good moments. It was a ton of little things added up to make it just not enjoyable. They were very understanding and it was a nice gesture to offer us the passes, though they weren't exactly useful since we have AP but maybe someday we can use them. Really all I wanted was for them to acknowledge that the party was way too crowded and hoped that if enough people complained they might do something about it.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

When we get a package with passes they are able to put it towards our ap renewal. Maybe they can do the same for you on yours.


----------



## Iowamomof4

I'm guessing the answer to my question is "no". Can you make two sets of fastpasses for a party day? If I have a regular ticket for a park day plus a party ticket, can I make one set of fastpasses for, say DHS, and then another for MK beginning around 4:00?


----------



## siskaren

FeralCatRogue said:


> ahh cool i know some talked about refunds, but yes from what i understand that party was an anomaly. Though sold out parties will be busy they should not be THAT insane.



I don't think I'd ever heard of the first MNSSHP selling out before, although it sounds like it didn't sell out as much as people without tickets weren't cleared out.



Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm guessing the answer to my question is "no". Can you make two sets of fastpasses for a party day? If I have a regular ticket for a park day plus a party ticket, can I make one set of fastpasses for, say DHS, and then another for MK beginning around 4:00?



Correct, the answer is no. (Unless you were to make another MDE account for the party ticket.)


----------



## supertinyluckycat

siskaren said:


> I don't think I'd ever heard of the first MNSSHP selling out before, although it sounds like it didn't sell out as much as people without tickets weren't cleared out.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, the answer is no. (Unless you were to make another MDE account for the party ticket.)


It was sold out on top of not clearing people out. I remember seeing the sold out sign when we walked up and being really bummed thinking it would be crowded. I was right and then some.


----------



## monique5

siskaren said:


> I don't think I'd ever heard of the first MNSSHP selling out before, although it sounds like it didn't sell out as much as people without tickets weren't cleared out.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, the answer is no. (Unless you were to make another MDE account for the party ticket.)



Good to know about 2nd MDE account for party tickets. Have you done this? TIA!


----------



## siskaren

monique5 said:


> Good to know about 2nd MDE account for party tickets. Have you done this? TIA!



No, I just know it's possible.


----------



## renes

What is the party like on Halloween?  Considering that night. It will be DH and I.


----------



## siskaren

renes said:


> What is the party like on Halloween?  Considering that night. It will be DH and I.



You mean other than sold out?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Tons of people in costume that night and it will be busy but was awesome when i went that night. You can aslo expect most if not all of the LE stuff to be sold out.


----------



## KNovacovschi

My DH and I will be attending the party on Sept 25th this year, it will be my 2nd party and his first. My DD and I did it as part of our mother/daughter trip last year and loved it. My DH has never wanted to do it in years past but has agreed to go this year. I am so excited and wish that the tickets would finally go on sale or at least give us the date that they will be on sale.


----------



## monique5

siskaren said:


> No, I just know it's possible.



Yeah!


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

Does anyone know what time to line up for Jack and Sally (if they are there this year) on a Tuesday party(10/4.  We make ADR's tomorrow and didn't know if we would have time for dinner at LTT?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

No one will probly know til it happens, last year line ups were early with a wristband before even 7pm.


----------



## smitch425

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Does anyone know what time to line up for Jack and Sally (if they are there this year) on a Tuesday party(10/4.  We make ADR's tomorrow and didn't know if we would have time for dinner at LTT?


If they start meeting at 5:00 like last year, I'd get there between 4 and 4:30.


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

smitch425 said:


> If they start meeting at 5:00 like last year, I'd get there between 4 and 4:30.


Thank you.    I was thinking around 4:30 so late lunch/early dinner around 3 PM.


----------



## monique5

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Does anyone know what time to line up for Jack and Sally (if they are there this year) on a Tuesday party(10/4.  We make ADR's tomorrow and didn't know if we would have time for dinner at LTT?



Most posts say between 4-4:30, seems they start meeting before 7pm. OP that do this says allows more time for other M&Gs & party activities. I hear this M&G is the most popular. Same for Sandy Claws & 7D @ MVMCP. Oddly enough, I met SC around 11pm with only a 5minute wait, last party of 2014, I believe Sold Out.

We followed same advice for 7 Dwarfs @ MVMCP, lined up a little after 5pm, 3rd in line. Finished by 7, they came out early. Then we went to the princesses & princes.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

You were lucky I showed up at 10:30 for 7 Dwarfs and was turned away and told the line was closed when i was there.


----------



## MelanieW

Can't wait for this year's party.  We went in 2014 and while there was a bit of a FL downpour, the party was awesome!!!


----------



## CARR1E F1SHER

I'm looking for some costume advice! My husband has always been awesome at putting a costume together, me - not so much. I end up overthinking it and it doesn't work out. 
I'm thinking of doing Francine, the elephant police officer from Zootopia. Kind of obscure, but something I can have fun with. My DD already has a clip on elephant tail and a police officer dress up set that I can use some accessories from. I would need elephant ears, a button down navy shirt and navy pants/shorts. 
I think it would be really cute to get a Disney Birthday Button and write "Francine" on it! My main issue is a mask. For 14 & older it says no masks of any kind. Do you think a "mask" on a stick (small elephant nose) would count in that? Like the kind they use in photo booth pictures as weddings. 
What do you guys think, as the costume as a whole and about the mask issue? TIA!


----------



## MelanieW

CARR1E F1SHER said:


> I'm looking for some costume advice! My husband has always been awesome at putting a costume together, me - not so much. I end up overthinking it and it doesn't work out.
> I'm thinking of doing Francine, the elephant police officer from Zootopia. Kind of obscure, but something I can have fun with. My DD already has a clip on elephant tail and a police officer dress up set that I can use some accessories from. I would need elephant ears, a button down navy shirt and navy pants/shorts.
> I think it would be really cute to get a Disney Birthday Button and write "Francine" on it! My main issue is a mask. For 14 & older it says no masks of any kind. Do you think a "mask" on a stick (small elephant nose) would count in that? Like the kind they use in photo booth pictures as weddings.
> What do you guys think, as the costume as a whole and about the mask issue? TIA!



I think a nose is fine!  Sounds super cute!


----------



## MinnieMSue

CARR1E F1SHER said:


> I'm looking for some costume advice! My husband has always been awesome at putting a costume together, me - not so much. I end up overthinking it and it doesn't work out.
> I'm thinking of doing Francine, the elephant police officer from Zootopia. Kind of obscure, but something I can have fun with. My DD already has a clip on elephant tail and a police officer dress up set that I can use some accessories from. I would need elephant ears, a button down navy shirt and navy pants/shorts.
> I think it would be really cute to get a Disney Birthday Button and write "Francine" on it! My main issue is a mask. For 14 & older it says no masks of any kind. Do you think a "mask" on a stick (small elephant nose) would count in that? Like the kind they use in photo booth pictures as weddings.
> What do you guys think, as the costume as a whole and about the mask issue? TIA!



You could probably find an elephant trunk that only goes over your nose with an elastic string around your head to hold it on. As long as it doesn't cover most of your face especially eyes that should be good


----------



## Lee Matthews

Currently i'm planning to go as Walt to the Halloween party.


----------



## Amunet

Just found out the dates and this is turning my planning upside down 

Would we be able to book dining reservations for dinner on the Halloween Dates?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Last year you only could book til 6:30, not sure if it will be earlier this time around. A lot of the restaurants are closed during the party hours (7 on) so unsure how that effects ADRS.


----------



## smitch425

Amunet said:


> Just found out the dates and this is turning my planning upside down
> 
> Would we be able to book dining reservations for dinner on the Halloween Dates?


If you do not have a party ticket, your ADR time will need to be prior to, not including, 7pm. They have not released all of the ADR slots yet, though. Once finished with your meal, you will be guided to the exit, with no stops along the way.


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> Me...   Waiting on Ticket Prices & Ticket On Sale Dates.
> 
> Ticket On Sale Dates...
> 2013: May 1st
> 2014: May 5th
> 2015: April 8th
> 2016: ??? *I NEED A DATE HERE!!!!!*



Still..   For prices & ticket on sale dates.


----------



## Heidi Myers

Do we know yet what date the tickets are going on sale for MNSHP? Thanks


----------



## monique5

So with Disney officially announcing EMM dates, prices (increase from initial rumor) & tickets on sale today.... now Disney can move on to MNSSHP prices & ticket on sale dates. 

But in my waiting, I believe October 30th not October 28th will be our other party date. My ADRs will be here soon. Hurry up with this info.


----------



## sunshinemelody

monique5 said:


> So with Disney officially announcing EMM dates, prices (increase from initial rumor) & tickets on sale today.... now Disney can move on to MNSSHP prices & ticket on sale dates.
> 
> But in my waiting, I believe October 30th not October 28th will be our other party date. My ADRs will be here soon. Hurry up with this info.


What is EMM?


----------



## KT0191

belleincanada said:


> Also.... now that this has been announced - do you think ADRs will open up in MK past 6pm? And if so when do people think that will happen?



Just a heads up, they released more BOG ADRs this morning for September  If thats what you were looking for.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

sunshinemelody said:


> What is EMM?


Disney Early Morning Magic - Fantasyland, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/early-morning-magic/


----------



## sunshinemelody

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Disney Early Morning Magic - Fantasyland, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/early-morning-magic/


Oh that_ thing_.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Can I just say, that every time someone posts to this thread I'm like  OH MY have the ticket prices and on sale date been released!   Then I'm disappointed  and go back to waiting 

I've become so impatient over these MNSSHP tickets, I just want to buy ours already!!!  Come on!


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Can I just say, that every time someone posts to this thread I'm like  OH MY have the ticket prices and on sale date been released!   Then I'm disappointed  and go back to waiting
> 
> I've become so impatient over these MNSSHP tickets, I just want to buy ours already!!!  Come on!


Same here!


----------



## monique5

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Can I just say, that every time someone posts to this thread I'm like  OH MY have the ticket prices and on sale date been released!   Then I'm disappointed  and go back to waiting
> 
> I've become so impatient over these MNSSHP tickets, I just want to buy ours already!!!  Come on!



True story. Especially for me.


----------



## smitch425

Someone on Facebook just posted a screenshot of their 6:30 PM BOG for September. If you're looking for a dinner on party night you may want to check it out.


----------



## karn7113

subscribed!     I have been waiting everyday to see when the tickets for MNSSHP go on sale, will they just put them on sale already!


----------



## Shroog

smitch425 said:


> Someone on Facebook just posted a screenshot of their 6:30 PM BOG for September. If you're looking for a dinner on party night you may want to check it out.



It must not have been for a party night.  I don't think they have opened up past 6pm for any party night in September, and I can't even get one for between 4-6pm on a party night either.


----------



## them2854

I think it's just nonparty nights. I was checking earlier and they have several BOG dinner's for regular nights. Sadly none of them were on my MK days.


----------



## nikkyluvsmickey

Shroog said:


> It must not have been for a party night.  I don't think they have opened up past 6pm for any party night in September, and I can't even get one for between 4-6pm on a party night either.


I just snagged a 4:10 dinner ressie but its gonna be tight getting in the gates and to the castle in the time frame lol


----------



## Mickeycrocs

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Can I just say, that every time someone posts to this thread I'm like  OH MY have the ticket prices and on sale date been released!   Then I'm disappointed  and go back to waiting
> 
> I've become so impatient over these MNSSHP tickets, I just want to buy ours already!!!  Come on!


AMEN!


----------



## TechieRose

Shroog said:


> It must not have been for a party night.  I don't think they have opened up past 6pm for any party night in September, and I can't even get one for between 4-6pm on a party night either.



We have a reservation at 5:20 on a party night in September and BOG is labeled as open until 6:30. They JUST (as in this morning) updated the BOG restaurant hours around the party days so we were able to snag a 8:45 BOG reservation on a non-party day that previously been quoted as closing as 6:30.


----------



## Shroog

TechieRose said:


> We have a reservation at 5:20 on a party night in September and BOG is labeled as open until 6:30. They JUST (as in this morning) updated the BOG restaurant hours around the party days so we were able to snag a 8:45 BOG reservation on a non-party day that previously been quoted as closing as 6:30.



Okay, good!  They do have them open from 4-6pm on party days, then, and I guess I just was unlucky in getting one.  We are going the last week in September and I can't get anything on any party day, and they are all saying open just until 6pm.  I did get one this morning when they opened up, for one of the non party days, in case we decide to change our plans around


----------



## skippyman111

Shroog said:


> Okay, good!  They do have them open from 4-6pm on party days, then, and I guess I just was unlucky in getting one.  We are going the last week in September and I can't get anything on any party day, and they are all saying open just until 6pm.  I did get one this morning when they opened up, for one of the non party days, in case we decide to change our plans around



I've been trying for the past 3 weeks to get BOG for the 7th for dinner for our anniversary - no luck.  I got one for lunch that day, though, so that's better than nothing !

EDIT - I saw in another thread that BOG has opened up on non party nights, so I checked again and scored dinner at 6:35 on the 7th.  AWESOME !


----------



## squirrelsquad

I am desperately trying to get BOG for our party night on 10/4, but it seems like it might not be in the cards, at least for now. Getting any dinner that night seems to be a struggle, unfortunately.


----------



## skippyman111

squirrelsquad said:


> I am desperately trying to get BOG for our party night on 10/4, but it seems like it might not be in the cards, at least for now. Getting any dinner that night seems to be a struggle, unfortunately.


It doesn't appear as though dining reservations have been released for the 4th yet.  I was unable to book anything for that night.. Try again tomorrow !


----------



## _auroraborealis_

I think they're not extending bookings on party nights until tickets go on sale and they can add big disclaimers. The number of people with 7:05 ADRs and no party tickets last year was rough.


----------



## squirrelsquad

skippyman111 said:


> It doesn't appear as though dining reservations have been released for the 4th yet.  I was unable to book anything for that night.. Try again tomorrow !



This gives me hope.


----------



## smitch425

Sorry to get everyone's hopes up. I'm glad some of you could get non party night meals, though!


----------



## ToyStory90

So excited to find this thread! Ive done several MNSSHP (including working them as a cm) between 2011-2013. This will be my first one since 2013. Im not sure about costumes yet but I may do Pirates league (if thats still allowed for adults). Going to be visiting Oct 31-Nov 10th so DYING to know when the halloween ones go on sale so I can snag a couple of tickets. Trying to do both halloween and christmas parties during that trip.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Someone in one of the many Disney Facebook groups I'm in posted they heard from a CM that MNSSHP tickets will go on sale 4/7! Just a rumor for now, but tomorrow would be great!


----------



## brownie_17

vrajewski10513 said:


> Someone in one of the many Disney Facebook groups I'm in posted they heard from a CM that MNSSHP tickets will go on sale 4/7! Just a rumor for now, but tomorrow would be great!



That would be fantastic


----------



## ToyStory90

brownie_17 said:


> That would be fantastic



Would they do that? Without any warning?
Just announce they're on sale all of a sudden?


----------



## ToyStory90

Just spoke to ticketing they've said they have been told sometime in May


----------



## monique5

vrajewski10513 said:


> Someone in one of the many Disney Facebook groups I'm in posted they heard from a CM that MNSSHP tickets will go on sale 4/7! Just a rumor for now, but tomorrow would be great!



Maybe that's when prices & ticket on sale date will be released. Haven't heard of tickets going on sale without giving pricing info, discounts, etc. But strange year for Disney & releasing info & the new offerings.


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> Maybe that's when prices & ticket on sale date will be released. Haven't heard of tickets going on sale without giving pricing info, discounts, etc. But strange year for Disney & releasing info & the new offerings.



Well.... Nothing.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Are we looking for a blog post about pricing and ticket purchase date or will it just suddenly show up on the page on wdw's website?


----------



## Disneymom1126

My guess is it will be a blog post, but the pricing and tickets might show up earlier in the morning that day (or be updated after the blog post).  The two will probably happen pretty close together and since they won't start selling out for months, you don't have to worry about buying the second they're available...all that to say my plan is to watch the blog.


----------



## Shroog

You know, I am getting more worried about what the prices might be this year for MNSSHP.  If they can charge $69 for breakfast and 3 rides and still need park tickets, and sell out, and charge $149 for extra hours at night, what the heck are they going to charge for an exclusive party with special characters, parades, fireworks, all the rides, etc for 5 hours?  I really hope the prices don't go up TOO much.


----------



## monique5

Iowamomof4 said:


> Are we looking for a blog post about pricing and ticket purchase date or will it just suddenly show up on the page on wdw's website?



Typically a blog post 1st. But this year dates were announced after 3pm, not in morning. And MNSSHP & MVMCP dates were not announced together. MVMCP dates @ official Disney website had lag time too. So who really knows this year.


----------



## Iowamomof4

monique5 said:


> Typically a blog post 1st. But this year dates were announced after 3pm, not in morning. And MNSSHP & MVMCP dates were not announced together. MVMCP dates @ official Disney website had lag time too. *So who really knows this year*.



That can be said about a great many things.


----------



## kittyab

well since the Canadian dollar is so low another month works for me.


----------



## Disneylover99

kittyab said:


> well since the Canadian dollar is so low another month works for me.


Yeah, me too. I really want to go. And I will. I just don't want to think about the prices right now.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Shroog said:


> You know, I am getting more worried about what the prices might be this year for MNSSHP.  If they can charge $69 for breakfast and 3 rides and still need park tickets, and sell out, and charge $149 for extra hours at night, what the heck are they going to charge for an exclusive party with special characters, parades, fireworks, all the rides, etc for 5 hours?  I really hope the prices don't go up TOO much.



I've been thinking about this and my hunch is there may be a slight increase but not a huge one.... The more "exclusive" (i.e. Less people they sell tickets to) the more they have to charge in order to cover operational costs...they will sell way more tickets per night for MNSSHP than any of these new events so I expect that is why the cost is as high as it is...but, then again there have been some interesting cuts and cost increases so who knows!


----------



## mecllapfigment

Well, there's nothing up yet about when tickets go on sale (or the price).  Anyone know when they started going on sale last year ?  (sorry if I just did not read enough of this thread to see that).  My daughter got one last year about a month before the party she went to in late Sept. and she says the CMs did actually kind of sweep  non-party wristband people out of the park.  She waited about 2 hours for Jack and Sally, got in line about 5 p.m.


----------



## smitch425

mecllapfigment said:


> Well, there's nothing up yet about when tickets go on sale (or the price).  Anyone know when they started going on sale last year ?  (sorry if I just did not read enough of this thread to see that).  My daughter got one last year about a month before the party she went to in late Sept. and she says the CMs did actually kind of sweep  non-party wristband people out of the park.  She waited about 2 hours for Jack and Sally, got in line about 5 p.m.


Last year, tickets went on sale April 8, but in the several years prior, it was on or around May 1.


----------



## Melissa_E

Shroog said:


> You know, I am getting more worried about what the prices might be this year for MNSSHP.  If they can charge $69 for breakfast and 3 rides and still need park tickets, and sell out, and charge $149 for extra hours at night, what the heck are they going to charge for an exclusive party with special characters, parades, fireworks, all the rides, etc for 5 hours?  I really hope the prices don't go up TOO much.



this is my fear as well.  If it is over $100 there is no way I'll spend that much money.


----------



## DisneyMommy9

I am Suprising my 9 year old with MNSSHP on October 11th. He turns 10 while we are there October 9th and he has never been to the Halloween party. Also Suprising him with the whole trip.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Melissa_E said:


> this is my fear as well.  If it is over $100 there is no way I'll spend that much money.


Not sure if it helps but this is the prices for prior years on Halloween the most expensive night for adults:
2013 $73
2014 82
2015 86

A hop to over 100 would be a pretty big percentage in crease.


----------



## maxiesmom

Melissa_E said:


> this is my fear as well.  If it is over $100 there is no way I'll spend that much money.



Me either.  If the cost is that high I will be looking at either heading to Disney Springs or booking a nice dinner at The California Grill if I can get it.


----------



## DiannaVM

My fear too is that they will increase severely in price, but as other PPs have said, I don't think they will increase it overly much. At least not at more than $100 (though because I am going Halloween weekend, although not Halloween itself, I am worried about what those prices will be like). 

But I think it would be very un-wise for them to overly increase it. Even though I didn't like the price increase for park tickets, the rate they went up to wasn't a huge jump for regular seasons. If they start pricing people out of these special events, it will become to costly to continue them and I am sure they wouldn't want to stop them. I know of people who ONLY ever go to Disney during a special ticket event like MNSSHP because otherwise they can't afford to go to Disney. Why keep them from coming into the park at all? It would make sense to get everyone you can to come to a special event like this, with special merchandise in place that they would be quicker to buy because its "special", so if they can't afford it you are loosing out on more money than just the price of a ticket. 

Then again, Disney doesn't seem too concerned with alienating their audience these days


----------



## rsbh00

We are either going to Sept 2 or Sept 8th not sure yet. We have only been to WDW once and we did the MVMCP and loved it and have wanted to try a MNSSHP so was thrilled to see 2 dates during our stay 9/2-9/11. Depending on price we may do both nights.


----------



## inevitablyaustin

In the blog post confirming this years MVMCP dates, they stated that tickets would go on sale later this spring, so looks like we're still gonna have to wait a bit longer before getting prices before they go on sale.


----------



## PaintsWindColors

"Tickets for both Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party and Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party will go on sale later this spring."
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-fills-21-nights-with-holiday-cheer-in-2016/


----------



## prettypatchesmsu




----------



## monique5

PaintsWindColors said:


> "Tickets for both Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party and Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party will go on sale later this spring."
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-fills-21-nights-with-holiday-cheer-in-2016/



Yep. Saw that too & figured early May like prior to 2015. But would like to know prices.


----------



## Baloo76

For the Jack & Sally M&G, I plan to line up early in hopes that they come out early again. Will there by a CM there who can confirm when they will come out, or do we just have to hope for the best?
Also, do you think it would be ok if I waited in line alone and then had my 3yr old son join me later? I don't think he'll last 1+ hours in line.

thanks!


----------



## laurrrrrren

Baloo76 said:


> For the Jack & Sally M&G, I plan to line up early in hopes that they come out early again. Will there by a CM there who can confirm when they will come out, or do we just have to hope for the best?
> Also, do you think it would be ok if I waited in line alone and then had my 3yr old son join me later? I don't think he'll last 1+ hours in line.
> 
> thanks!



do you know if Jack & Sally started early every party night last year (and how early was that) or did it vary from night to night?


----------



## Baloo76

I actually have no idea, this is just what I have seen on some comments, and also a Photopass CM told me last year they come out early. So I'm very curious as well if I should expect them at a certain time or if I have to get lucky.


----------



## smitch425

Not sure if they met early at every party, but whenever they started meeting early, it continued for every party. They were coming out around 5:00.


----------



## jvaleri1

RachaelA said:


> I'm curious to see if they do an 11/1 party this year since Halloween falls on a Monday which isn't a normal party night.
> 
> We arrive 10/28 so whenever we choose to go will be sold out anyways.



I'm curious if they will add 11/1 back on as well.  We arrive on 10/30 driving straight from NJ.  We'll be leaving at 3 am so the party that night is out.  Our only option will be to go on 10/31.


----------



## Melissa_E

FeralCatRogue said:


> Not sure if it helps but this is the prices for prior years on Halloween the most expensive night for adults:
> 2013 $73
> 2014 82
> 2015 86
> 
> A hop to over 100 would be a pretty big percentage in crease.


I did look at previous years, my fear is based on the new "magical hours" pre and post park opening for a fee.


----------



## boomgoesthemickey

It'll be the first time me and the gf will be doing the party and as of now I'm planning on $100 per person anything under that and I'll be happy


----------



## monique5

jvaleri1 said:


> I'm curious if they will add 11/1 back on as well.  We arrive on 10/30 driving straight from NJ.  We'll be leaving at 3 am so the party that night is out.  Our only option will be to go on 10/31.



No, and 29 parties this year, up from 24 last year. And dates have been released & 1st MVMCP is November 7th.


----------



## Anal Annie

Planning a quickie adults only trip for F&W and a bonus night at MNSSHP in late September.  This will be our first MNSSHP - watching here for ticket sales & prices so I can pre-order ours.  Hoping for a DVC or AP discount...


----------



## monique5

Anal Annie said:


> Planning a quickie adults only trip for F&W and a bonus night at MNSSHP in late September.  This will be our first MNSSHP - watching here for ticket sales & prices so I can pre-order ours.  Hoping for a DVC or AP discount...



Yeah! Fun fun fun! This will be our 1st F&W and MNSSHP. Hopefully prices & ticket on sales date will be released sometime during the upcoming week. It will be here in later posts & I'll update the 1st post. Would love a DVC discount, but know there will not be one for the Halloween party, 10/31.


----------



## Mrspeaks

Trying to decide if we will go with our 4 year old during our trip.  We would be there on 9/8.  We were there last year on a party night and it was fun to see the decorations and people starting to come in and we felt kind of sad when we were ushered out at 7.  I think she could stay up for the fun.  

Have you had positive experiences with kids this young?

Also, I know some parities sell out.  What would a sell out crowd feel like?  If you rated the crowd on a sell out night from a 1-10.  The overall crowd level on that day is a 1 on Easy WDW.

Thanks!


----------



## GaryDis

I'm wondering if deliberately waiting to the last minute to decide is a viable strategy.  If there are no tickets left, that means it's going to be crowded and not worth it. If I can still get tickets the day of the event, or at the earliest, the week before, then that means it hasn't sold out and the crowds might actually be reasonable.  

Agree or disagree?


----------



## kingken

just noticed the page on website has gone frrom schedule unavailable to special ticketed event, so maybe getting ready for prices and booking


----------



## Disneymom1126

GaryDis said:


> I'm wondering if deliberately waiting to the last minute to decide is a viable strategy.  If there are no tickets left, that means it's going to be crowded and not worth it. If I can still get tickets the day of the event, or at the earliest, the week before, then that means it hasn't sold out and the crowds might actually be reasonable.
> 
> Agree or disagree?



I'm pretty sure quite a few dates sold out on the day of the event last year.  I personally was at sold out night last year and didn't think the crowds were bad minus Main Street/HUB area...and then people posted tips on here that were really helpful (i.e. Sit in the FP+ area for the fireworks).  I also admit that we didn't spend much of the night trying to meet special characters, but the lines for them are equally bad whether it is sold out or not - we met Lotso and the Hag both less than 15 min waits.


----------



## michelepa

I wanted to take DD last year during her first trip to Disney but the parties started late.

This year we lucked out and I was able to switch our dates so we could be there for the Sept 1st party.

We're so excited but I am a bit nervous after reading what a disaster the first party last year turned out to be.

So much so that many guests were refunded their money due to overcrowding.

Last year wasn't Disney's first MNSSHP it was like the tenth so I don't understand why Disney allowed nonparty guests to stay in the park after 7 causing overcrowding and really ripping off the party guests.

I'm so afraid this will happen again this year and I will completely have a freak out if our last night at Disney and our first and only MNSSHP is ruined. 

I really hope after last year's first night debacle Disney is more on the ball this year from the very first party night


----------



## Kellett

I am planning a surprise visit to WDW for my fam the first week in Oct and we are going to the October 6 party. I am wondering if there will be face painting available ? I have a 12 yr son and I don't think he'll be into wearing a full out costume.


----------



## GaryDis

michelepa said:


> Last year wasn't Disney's first MNSSHP it was like the tenth so I don't understand why Disney allowed nonparty guests to stay in the park after 7 causing overcrowding and really ripping off the party guests.


I think it wasn't so much that they were deliberately allowing them to stay, but rather they hadn't trained the CMs well enough to successfully remove the non-party guests from the park.


----------



## monique5

kingken said:


> just noticed the page on website has gone frrom schedule unavailable to special ticketed event, so maybe getting ready for prices and booking



Wishful thinking. MNSSHP & MVMCP have been under Special Events Tickets for over a week. Hopefully prices & ticket on sale date will be released this week.


----------



## siskaren

Mrspeaks said:


> Also, I know some parties sell out.  What would a sell out crowd feel like?  If you rated the crowd on a sell out night from a 1-10.  The overall crowd level on that day is a 1 on Easy WDW.



It's hard to say because a sell-out at a party is nowhere near the number of guests that would be in the park on the busiest days, plus most of the crowds at the parties are going to be concentrated around Main Street because that's where the party activities take place.


----------



## DeRoche_Coach

Kellett said:


> I am planning a surprise visit to WDW for my fam the first week in Oct and we are going to the October 6 party. I am wondering if there will be face painting available ? I have a 12 yr son and I don't think he'll be into wearing a full out costume.



I am hoping to get a reservation to the Pirates League for the same day we attend the party and the same for the Bibbidi Bobbidi for my daughter.


----------



## ToyStory90

DeRoche_Coach said:


> I am hoping to get a reservation to the Pirates League for the same day we attend the party and the same for the Bibbidi Bobbidi for my daughter.



Does pirates league still do makeup for adults? That would be fun for the party. Are they 180 days for resses?


----------



## monique5

DeRoche_Coach said:


> I am hoping to get a reservation to the Pirates League for the same day we attend the party and the same for the Bibbidi Bobbidi for my daughter.



Same here.


----------



## monique5

ToyStory90 said:


> Does pirates league still do makeup for adults? That would be fun for the party. Are they 180 days for resses?



Others have posted yes for adults on a few threads. Can't find exact ones. Reservations are 180D.

I did find this... http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-the-pirates-league-thread.2428848/page-96


----------



## farcus17

Does a 2 year old need a ticket for the MNSSHP? Thanks!!


----------



## lovethattink

farcus17 said:


> Does a 2 year old need a ticket for the MNSSHP? Thanks!!



Ages 3 and older need tickets.


----------



## michelepa

GaryDis said:


> I think it wasn't so much that they were deliberately allowing them to stay, but rather they hadn't trained the CMs well enough to successfully remove the non-party guests from the park.



Yes but regardless whether deliberate or not it shouldn't have happened as Disney should have the clearing of the park process streamlined by now since they have been having this event for quite a number if years now. 

Plus I can't imagine that most of the MK employees were new and untrained.  Many are there for many yesrs. I know a couple peole who are castmembers at other Disney parks and they have been there for years as have their managers so I'm not sure it was a training issue.  

Anyway my concern is will this year's first party be a disaster too?  Or can I rely on Disney  to take care of things properly this year.  

It makes me nervous but regardless of this concern I am buying tickets for the first party and will check in earlier that week with MK guest relations to voice my concern about the proper handling of first party and clearing nonparty goers this year.


----------



## supertinyluckycat

GaryDis said:


> I'm wondering if deliberately waiting to the last minute to decide is a viable strategy.  If there are no tickets left, that means it's going to be crowded and not worth it. If I can still get tickets the day of the event, or at the earliest, the week before, then that means it hasn't sold out and the crowds might actually be reasonable.
> 
> Agree or disagree?


That's my plan too. After last year and the sold out party/not clearing the park I don't want to go if it will be even close to that crowded. So if it sells out, I'd rather not go anyway.


----------



## richkaryn

DisneyMommy9 said:


> I am Suprising my 9 year old with MNSSHP on October 11th. He turns 10 while we are there October 9th and he has never been to the Halloween party. Also Suprising him with the whole trip.


That's my birthday too and we are going for my birthday this year--will be my first time at MNSSHP, and our first time going to WDW in the fall. What an awesome present you're giving him!


----------



## monique5

ToyStory90 said:


> Does pirates league still do makeup for adults? That would be fun for the party. Are they 180 days for resses?



As of 4/11/16: PL still does make-up for adults. Reservations are 180D. (407) 939-2739.


----------



## ToyStory90

monique5 said:


> As of 4/11/16: PL still does make-up for adults. Reservations are 180D. (407) 939-2739.



Thanks!


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> Me...   Waiting on Ticket Prices & Ticket On Sale Dates.
> 
> Ticket On Sale Dates...
> 2013: May 1st
> 2014: May 5th
> 2015: April 8th
> 2016: ??? *I NEED A DATE HERE!!!!!*



4/12/16: Late this morning, Night of Joy Tickets (September Event) went on sale. Hopefully,MNSSHP & MVMCP prices & ticket on sale dates will be soon. This week!!!


----------



## belleincanada

Fingers crossed!


----------



## GillianP1301

Based on history, should be any time now, at least in the next few weeks. I'm hoping for sooner rather than later, I would just like to get them bought and done and not worry about it anymore.


----------



## skippyman111

GillianP1301 said:


> Based on history, should be any time now, at least in the next few weeks. I'm hoping for sooner rather than later, I would just like to get them bought and done and not worry about it anymore.


Agreed !!!


----------



## SugarRush

The longer it takes the more I get the fear of those numbers after the $


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I'm so ready to know the pricing and the sell date!  We are going either way but I'm just ready for this last thing I need to do besides FP+.


----------



## monique5

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I'm so ready to know the pricing and the sell date!  We are going either way but I'm just ready for this last thing I need to do besides FP+.



Yes. True Story - mine. But my ADRs not for another 2 weeks.


----------



## SeeDisney

hello, joining in -- question, we are planning our ver first mnsshp on Thursday, october 20 evening.   Question for people who's been there last year, we definintly are able to go on the rides with minimal waits right?   What was the longest wait you witnessed and for what ride during the special party.


----------



## Disneymom1126

SeeDisney said:


> hello, joining in -- question, we are planning our ver first mnsshp on Thursday, october 20 evening.   Question for people who's been there last year, we definintly are able to go on the rides with minimal waits right?   What was the longest wait you witnessed and for what ride during the special party.



We were at a sold out party - SDMT was 45 min until right before midnight when we waited about 10-15...everything else was 10 min or less.  I think some people reported longer waits for Haunted Mansion last year because of special things going on around it and it being appropriate for Halloween, but we didn't try and ride it so I'm not sure what the waits were!  Also waits won't start going down till 7 when the party starts or right before that...we rode splash right at 7 and it was just us in our log and others were empty


----------



## siskaren

SugarRush said:


> The longer it takes the more I get the fear of those numbers after the $



But except for last year, early May has been the norm for tickets to go on sale for some time now.


----------



## DeRoche_Coach

Does anyone know when Pirates League will extend its hours?


----------



## ToyStory90

DeRoche_Coach said:


> Does anyone know when Pirates League will extend its hours?



I didn't know they extended their hours for Halloween.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS - Not Ticket Prices*

Disney After Hours event tonight and sales weren't as abundant for the first night as some had hoped and now some are being invited to attend for free.

So maybe tickets will not be as high as some people have speculated. And, Yeah!, for not announcing prices before this (Now I can say this...), so Disney may rethink prices????, if price increase was going to be higher than normal increases. 


http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/...-149-while-others-get-in-for-free/#more-31723


----------



## smitch425

DeRoche_Coach said:


> Does anyone know when Pirates League will extend its hours?


Usually in July or August


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

I am curious if the MNSSHP tickets are refundable?  We are surprising our DD for her 21st birthday and bringing 3 of her friends.  I want to buy the tickets in advance - but just in case one of her friends backs out - can I get the ticket refunded in advance?  I had called and a CM told me no - they are not refundable.  I just thought that I would ask here because DW phone support is not as reliable as people on the Disboards.
Thank you!


----------



## monique5

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> I am curious if the MNSSHP tickets are refundable?  We are surprising our DD for her 21st birthday and bringing 3 of her friends.  I want to buy the tickets in advance - but just in case one of her friends backs out - can I get the ticket refunded in advance?  I had called and a CM told me no - they are not refundable.  I just thought that I would ask here because DW phone support is not as reliable as people on the Disboards.
> Thank you!



*They are non-refundable.* I have seen posts were CMs have exchanged tickets for a different night. Only a few have posted that due to unfortunate situations were the vacation had to be canceled that tickets $ was refunded. I would say these 2 circumstances are few and far in between & depend on phone CM --- Do Not depend on getting $ refunded.


----------



## Disneymom1126

monique5 said:


> *NEWS - Not Ticket Prices*
> 
> Disney After Hours event tonight and sales weren't as abundant for the first night as some had hoped and now some are being invited to attend for free.
> 
> So maybe tickets will not be as high as some people have speculated. And, Yeah!, for not announcing prices before this (Now I can say this...), so Disney may rethink prices????, if price increase was going to be higher than normal increases.
> 
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/...-149-while-others-get-in-for-free/#more-31723



I think based on reports from last night either (1) the $150 price tag really was intended to have a low crowd/make things walk on/feel like you had the park to yourself, etc. or (2) didn't sell as many tickets they had hoped.  The crowd estimate was 3,000 last night...everything sounded like it was walk-on, even SDMT.  For me this means if #1 is correct - it points to not much of an increase for MNSSHP because they will sell way more tickets making it less exclusive so they will charge less.  If #2 is correct - it points to them realizing people aren't going to pay that much money for an after hours event...

Either way...hopefully we will know soon!


----------



## monique5

Disneymom1126 said:


> I think based on reports from last night either (1) the $150 price tag really was intended to have a low crowd/make things walk on/feel like you had the park to yourself, etc. or (2) didn't sell as many tickets they had hoped.  The crowd estimate was 3,000 last night...everything sounded like it was walk-on, even SDMT.  For me this means if #1 is correct - it points to not much of an increase for MNSSHP because they will sell way more tickets making it less exclusive so they will charge less.  If #2 is correct - it points to them realizing people aren't going to pay that much money for an after hours event...
> 
> Either way...hopefully we will know soon!



Yes, to both points. Disney After EMH $149 Thread showing crowd estimate not over 1,000, and DVC filled it up. I do wonder how many attended for free ---75%(paid)/25%(free); 50%/50%, etc.??? 

Hopefully we'll know prices by next week.


----------



## jhaig

monique5 said:


> *They are non-refundable.* I have seen posts were CMs have exchanged tickets for a different night. Only a few have posted that due to unfortunate situations were the vacation had to be canceled that tickets $ was refunded. I would say these 2 circumstances are few and far in between & depend on phone CM --- Do Not depend on getting $ refunded.



There were actually some cases after the first few Halloween parties last year that guests were given full refunds. There are extensive posts on the boards detailing the horrendous crowds, CMs not clearing out non-party guests, 30 minute candy lines, etc. I had never previously complained to Disney about anything until that first party from last year. After my complaint I got a call at home and wound up getting my money back. The CM said that I was on a long list of guests getting refunds.

I agree with others that you should really not expect a refund unless there are extenuating circumstances. By all reports the parties did get better as things went along last year, but the first few were rough.


----------



## monique5

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> I am curious if the MNSSHP tickets are refundable?  We are surprising our DD for her 21st birthday and bringing 3 of her friends.  I want to buy the tickets in advance - but just in case one of her friends backs out - can I get the ticket refunded in advance?  I had called and a CM told me no - they are not refundable.  I just thought that I would ask here because DW phone support is not as reliable as people on the Disboards.
> Thank you!





monique5 said:


> *They are non-refundable.* I have seen posts were CMs have exchanged tickets for a different night. Only a few have posted that due to unfortunate situations were the vacation had to be canceled that tickets $ was refunded. I would say these 2 circumstances are few and far in between & depend on phone CM --- Do Not depend on getting $ refunded.





jhaig said:


> There were actually some cases after the first few Halloween parties last year that guests were given full refunds. There are extensive posts on the boards detailing the horrendous crowds, CMs not clearing out non-party guests, 30 minute candy lines, etc. I had never previously complained to Disney about anything until that first party from last year. After my complaint I got a call at home and wound up getting my money back. The CM said that I was on a long list of guests getting refunds.
> 
> I agree with others that you should really not expect a refund unless there are extenuating circumstances. By all reports the parties did get better as things went along last year, but the first few were rough.



Yes, there were cases after the first few Halloween parties last year that guests were given full refunds. ---- Didn't mention this since these were extenuating circumstances and refunds were offered after people attended the party and after said guests voiced complaints. I was responding directly to purchasing tickets and then requesting full refund before party date.


----------



## famy27

We are on the fence about doing MNSSHP this year. Can someone shove me off in one direction or the other? 

We were originally planning to be at WDW from Sept 1-6, but when we found out about the AK DVC member party on the 6th, we shifted our dates to Sept 2-7. Our plan was to fly out Friday night after work/school and then be at the parks Saturday through Wednesday. Now that the party dates are out, I realized we could actually fly out Friday morning and make it to the party on the 2nd. The only downside is we'd have to take our older DD out of school for three days instead of two.  This will be our 4th (or maybe 5th, my memory is failing) MNSSHP if we go, but younger DD was too little to remember the last one. I think she'd really enjoy it, and older DD is begging to do it again, as it's probably her favorite event at WDW.


----------



## mom2rtk

famy27 said:


> We are on the fence about doing MNSSHP this year. Can someone shove me off in one direction or the other?
> 
> We were originally planning to be at WDW from Sept 1-6, but when we found out about the AK DVC member party on the 6th, we shifted our dates to Sept 2-7. Our plan was to fly out Friday night after work/school and then be at the parks Saturday through Wednesday. Now that the party dates are out, I realized we could actually fly out Friday morning and make it to the party on the 2nd. The only downside is we'd have to take our older DD out of school for three days instead of two.  This will be our 4th (or maybe 5th, my memory is failing) MNSSHP if we go, but younger DD was too little to remember the last one. I think she'd really enjoy it, and older DD is begging to do it again, as it's probably her favorite event at WDW.


 

Honestly, I would go. I don't remember how old your girls are, but it just gets harder and harder to get them out of school to do these events. You blink and the opportunities are gone. (says the mother whose baby is in high school now....)


----------



## famy27

mom2rtk said:


> Honestly, I would go. I don't remember how old your girls are, but it just gets harder and harder to get them out of school to do these events. You blink and the opportunities are gone. (says the mother whose baby is in high school now....)



They'll be 10 and 4 at the time. I'm not worried at all about preschool. It's 5th grade that's the issue. She's a very good student and has never had any issues when we've taken her out of class in the past. Luckily, it's early in the year, so I don't think she'd miss any tests or big events. And the Friday before Labor Day tends not be be a day where much work gets done. What the heck, we'll go. 

Now, I just need to start planning our costumes. I suppose I should review the new guidelines, as I don't believe I'll be allowed to wear my Cinderella dress now


----------



## mom2rtk

famy27 said:


> They'll be 10 and 4 at the time. I'm not worried at all about preschool. It's 5th grade that's the issue. She's a very good student and has never had any issues when we've taken her out of class in the past. Luckily, it's early in the year, so I don't think she'd miss any tests or big events. And the Friday before Labor Day tends not be be a day where much work gets done. What the heck, we'll go.
> 
> Now, I just need to start planning our costumes. I suppose I should review the new guidelines, as I don't believe I'll be allowed to wear my Cinderella dress now


 

I'll be curious to hear your interpretation of those rules. It seems to me like they are discouraging full length gowns, but not prohibiting them (unless they have layers or drag the ground).


----------



## belleincanada

mom2rtk said:


> I'll be curious to hear your interpretation of those rules. It seems to me like they are discouraging full length gowns, but not prohibiting them (unless they have layers or drag the ground).



Same.... I'm trying to figure out if I can hike my Belle dress up a bit and roll the waist down (the skirt and top are two separate pieces), but I also don't want to go to the trouble of getting ready, let alone packing the darn thing and carrying it across the country, if I'm going to get turned away at security.


----------



## kittyab

Last year we carried our costumes in and put them in a locker, around 4 pm we went back to the locker to change


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

monique5 said:


> *They are non-refundable.* I have seen posts were CMs have exchanged tickets for a different night. Only a few have posted that due to unfortunate situations were the vacation had to be canceled that tickets $ was refunded. I would say these 2 circumstances are few and far in between & depend on phone CM --- Do Not depend on getting $ refunded.



Thank you, I appreciate your help.  I will wait to purchase tickets for her friends until I know they are definitely coming.  Do you happen to know when the party starts to get sold out?  Have they ever been sold out in June for September MSNNHPs?


----------



## SeeDisney

Hello,  --- going to our first party this october.    Been checking out the youtube's parade/shows, etc for this event.   Question -- will the parade and the stage show be exactly the same?  i love the catchy Boo to you song!   another question -- definitely two Halloween parades per night?


----------



## asbyrneva

Disneymom1126 said:


> I think based on reports from last night either (1) the $150 price tag really was intended to have a low crowd/make things walk on/feel like you had the park to yourself, etc. or (2) didn't sell as many tickets they had hoped.  The crowd estimate was 3,000 last night...everything sounded like it was walk-on, even SDMT.  For me this means if #1 is correct - it points to not much of an increase for MNSSHP because they will sell way more tickets making it less exclusive so they will charge less.  If #2 is correct - it points to them realizing people aren't going to pay that much money for an after hours event...
> 
> Either way...hopefully we will know soon!


Or they jack up the price and dramatically cut the number of tickets.


----------



## monique5

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> Thank you, I appreciate your help.  I will wait to purchase tickets for her friends until I know they are definitely coming.  Do you happen to know when the party starts to get sold out?  Have they ever been sold out in June for September MSNNHPs?



Everything changes year to year. I believe some of last year's parties sold out earlier than previous years. But I believe August has been the earliest to sale out. 

Check the 1st post of this thread. Under 2016 MNSSHP Party Dates, 2015 Sold Out Dates, you'll see dates from last year.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

monique5 said:


> Everything changes year to year. I believe some of last year's parties sold out earlier than previous years. But I believe August has been the earliest to sale out.
> 
> Check the 1st post of this thread. Under 2016 MNSSHP Party Dates, 2015 Sold Out Dates, you'll see dates from last year.


Great - thank you!


----------



## KT0191

Really debating doing the party now. My best friend was supposed to be coming with me and my 3 year old but now she can't. I am debating either doing the party or doing Pirates and Pals for the Halloween fireworks (we did Wishes last year and it was great). Anyone have any thoughts? Would you brave MNSSHP alone with a 3 year old? Lol.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

SeeDisney said:


> Hello,  --- going to our first party this october.    Been checking out the youtube's parade/shows, etc for this event.   Question -- will the parade and the stage show be exactly the same?  i love the catchy Boo to you song!   another question -- definitely two Halloween parades per night?


Yes, they're always the same, and there are always two shows/parades a night.


----------



## keishashadow

have to laugh how in years' past, best kept secret was to buy the relatively 'cheap' party tix just to gain entrance into MK @ 4 pm.

starting to think that with the price increase of one day tix, the party tab may bump up more than the increase I was expecting but still think they'll keep it under $100.  Hopefully, they'll offer AP/DVC discounts again.


----------



## mmafan

SeeDisney said:


> Hello,  --- going to our first party this october.    Been checking out the youtube's parade/shows, etc for this event.   Question -- will the parade and the stage show be exactly the same?  i love the catchy Boo to you song!   another question -- definitely two Halloween parades per night?


we don't know if the stage show will be the same as last year last year it was new......yes 2 parades


----------



## smitch425

mmafan said:


> we don't know if the stage show will be the same as last year last year it was new......yes 2 parades


The DPB announcement stated that the Hocus Pocus show would be returning this year. Here are last year's times...


----------



## SeeDisney

anyone know how many tickets are sold per night.  i have a gut feeling my evening, thursday, october 20, will be a sold out.   So in other words, what is the cap of the tickets.


----------



## siskaren

SeeDisney said:


> anyone know how many tickets are sold per night.  i have a gut feeling my evening, thursday, october 20, will be a sold out.   So in other words, what is the cap of the tickets.



Disney doesn't release that information. I've seen estimates of 25,000-35,000.


----------



## EEyorelover22

I have an odd question about Celebrate the Magic.  We went on Halloween last year and Celebrate the Magic didn't happen.  I was really disappointed.  I love this.  It's probably one of my favorite things at Disney when we are there.  I didn't know if it had a Halloween theme either for the party.

Anyone know why they would cancel this?  Does it have a Halloween theme?


----------



## Pesky

I was thinking of booking Pirates League, along with countless others, for the day of our MNSSHP.  It says reservations are 180 days out.  Anyone know if that is that 180+10 like ADRs so I could book when it is within my stay or if it is exactly 180 days away from the actual day I am planning on going to PL?  Thanks!


----------



## monique5

Pesky said:


> I was thinking of booking Pirates League, along with countless others, for the day of our MNSSHP.  It says reservations are 180 days out.  Anyone know if that is that 180+10 like ADRs so I could book when it is within my stay or if it is exactly 180 days away from the actual day I am planning on going to PL?  Thanks!



It's like ADRs. Book within your stay.


----------



## alisonslp

We are planing to go early October, depending on pricing. We went 2 years ago with our three tween/teens and had a blast with the characters, trick or treating, and the rides.  Hoping that grandparents can join us this time around. The park is just too "kiddish" for our teens to spend a full day there anymore but a few hours of halloween theme and so much candy is right up their alley!  Just waiting on price and when they will be on sale. I believe they went on sale in early April last year.


----------



## alisonslp

famy27 said:


> We are on the fence about doing MNSSHP this year. Can someone shove me off in one direction or the other?
> 
> We were originally planning to be at WDW from Sept 1-6, but when we found out about the AK DVC member party on the 6th, we shifted our dates to Sept 2-7. Our plan was to fly out Friday night after work/school and then be at the parks Saturday through Wednesday. Now that the party dates are out, I realized we could actually fly out Friday morning and make it to the party on the 2nd. The only downside is we'd have to take our older DD out of school for three days instead of two.  This will be our 4th (or maybe 5th, my memory is failing) MNSSHP if we go, but younger DD was too little to remember the last one. I think she'd really enjoy it, and older DD is begging to do it again, as it's probably her favorite event at WDW.


I wouldn't think twice about her missing an extra day of school. It is at the beginning of the school year. She will be more than fine. If there is one thing I have learned is that as important as school is, spending time as a family and making memories is way more important. It will be a lot easier to do it this year than when she is in full swing of middle school.


----------



## disneyfav4ever

Were planning on going in late September.


----------



## Amunet

Hmm, so the earlier parties can sell out?
We are wanting to attend on September 11th.


----------



## mmafan

Amunet said:


> Hmm, so the earlier parties can sell out?
> We are wanting to attend on September 11th.


last year I pretty sure EVERY date sold out..but there was the new stage show........


----------



## mom2rtk

mmafan said:


> last year I pretty sure EVERY date sold out..but there was the new stage show........


 

According to the first post on this thread only 10 of 24 party nights sold out (although I count the number at 25).

Nearly every party sells out at DLR's Halloween party, but that's just not the case at WDW.


----------



## mom2rtk

Amunet said:


> Hmm, so the earlier parties can sell out?
> We are wanting to attend on September 11th.


 

Sold out parties are listed in the first post of this thread (First party was on 9/15):

9/15, 9/22, 9/25, 9/27, 10/9, 10/23, 10/27 (Sold Out on 10/19/15), 10/29 (Sold Out 10/14/16), 10/31 (Sold Out on 8/21/15) and 11/1 (Sold Out on 10/5/15)


----------



## Disneymom1126

mom2rtk said:


> Sold out parties are listed in the first post of this thread (First party was on 9/15):
> 
> 9/15, 9/22, 9/25, 9/27, 10/9, 10/23, 10/27 (Sold Out on 10/19/15), 10/29 (Sold Out 10/14/16), 10/31 (Sold Out on 8/21/15) and 11/1 (Sold Out on 10/5/15)



There were also less parties in September last year (9/15 was the first year) so it may be an idea to go look back at Smitch's guest list thread from 2014 - the parties started as early in September that year as they are this year and she notes in the first post when they sell out!


----------



## Grand Admiral

We are considering going to MNSSHP on October 23rd. Current crowd calendars look pretty favorable. On the other hand, I've read the discussions about how it's likely to be sold out anyway, since it's the last week of October.

I think DS would love it, especially meeting Jack and Sally, but I dread the thought of having to stand in line for hours.

Does anyone have some insight or guesses about how 10/23 might turn out? I understand that it's still really far out for any solid predictions, but I would appreciate your thoughts. DW and I also are still resentful of the MNSSHP we went to that got mostly rained out, with no parade.


----------



## Pesky

FYI, for those interested in Pirates League during the MNSSHP, I talked to a nice lady there today to try and make reservations around 4:30 the day of our party.  Here's what she told me:  the hours for PL were 9-4 that day but that during the MNSSHP hours were often extended but they never knew when until almost last minute or why.  Usually decided about 2 weeks out or so -- it depended.  We're looking at a party on a Sunday so your YMMV but just know if there isn't availability during your party, there might be down the road, closer to the event.  For now, I parked it at a time I knew we would be at MK on a different day (our party day is our down day post V&A and when we'll visit DTD/DS so no entry for us until 4).


----------



## IheartRapunzel

i will be in WDW from OCT 14-20. was thinking of going to the party on the 18th? do you think it will bad? should i choose another day?


----------



## Disneylover99

IheartRapunzel said:


> i will be in WDW from OCT 14-20. was thinking of going to the party on the 18th? do you think it will bad? should i choose another day?


I would just buy tickets assuming all nights will sell out. If your night doesn't sell out, consider it a bonus.


----------



## monique5

mom2rtk said:


> Sold out parties are listed in the first post of this thread (First party was on 9/15):
> 
> 9/15, 9/22, 9/25, 9/27, 10/9, 10/23, 10/27 (Sold Out on 10/19/15), 10/29 (Sold Out 10/14/16), 10/31 (Sold Out on 8/21/15) and 11/1 (Sold Out on 10/5/15)





Disneymom1126 said:


> There were also less parties in September last year (9/15 was the first year) so it may be an idea to go look back at Smitch's guest list thread from 2014 - the parties started as early in September that year as they are this year and she notes in the first post when they sell out!



I wanted to know this info too, so researched info & added. My 1st time doing this thread, have patience & know I'm trying to stay on top of  all things MNSSHP related. 

I'll update info on 1st post later today.


----------



## Disneymom1126

monique5 said:


> I wanted to know this info too, so researched info & added. My 1st time doing this thread, have patience & know I'm trying to stay on top of  all things MNSSHP related.
> 
> I'll update info on 1st post later today.



I think you're doing great!  I was just trying to be helpful since the 2015 schedule was a little different than 2014


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> I wanted to know this info too, so researched info & added. I'm trying to stay on top of  all things MNSSHP related.
> 
> I'll update info on 1st post later today.



Updated!


----------



## kittyab

I know this is a evil thought, but I am hoping since the after hours party is not selling well that will persuade Disney to keep the Halloween tickets reasonable.


----------



## them2854

I was thinking that too! Then it led me to think maybe the people who don't really want to be there for the party, but for just more time in the park will buy those tickets instead of party tickets.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

I'm ready for them to put tickets on sale and also extend party-night dining hours at MK ANY time NOW.


----------



## Melissa_E

_auroraborealis_ said:


> I'm ready for them to put tickets on sale and also extend party-night dining hours at MK ANY time NOW.



No kidding.


----------



## Mickeycrocs

Any rumors or anyone hear anything about when it's going to be released?


----------



## monique5

Mickeycrocs said:


> Any rumors or anyone hear anything about when it's going to be released?



Not as of now, but in 2 weeks, that's when tickets have typically gone on sale with prices being released prior to then. 2015 was the exception for both.


----------



## numa05

Does anyone know if they will be offering a special event or dining package inside Cinderella's castle on party nights? I've been trying to get an ADR for CRT and the hours show that they're only open until 6pm on MNSSH party nights.


----------



## Disneymom1126

numa05 said:


> Does anyone know if they will be offering a special event or dining package inside Cinderella's castle on party nights? I've been trying to get an ADR for CRT and the hours show that they're only open until 6pm on MNSSH party nights.



I don't know about a special event (chances are they probably will do something ), but no table service restaurants have hours last 6 on party nights in October right now.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Only time they had a special event in CRT was that year they did villians soiree, otherwise it runs as normal til 7pm I beleive, I've eaten tehre twice during the party between 4 and 7.


----------



## disneyshan

Apologies if this has been covered - I read the first pages and didn't see it written.  Is Disney Transport (the buses, mainly) operating normally during party hours?  We are planning on bringing our young children (who would LOVE to trick or treat at MK, but who likely won't be able to stay up very late) to a party in October and want to make sure we'll be able to leave in between if we need to!


----------



## MinnieMSue

Yes they have transportation throughout the party


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Plan though if your going on a busy night to catch the bus earlier then usual. On Halloween you can wait 2 or 3 buses to get on.


----------



## numa05

FeralCatRogue said:


> Only time they had a special event in CRT was that year they did villians soiree, otherwise it runs as normal til 7pm I beleive, I've eaten tehre twice during the party between 4 and 7.


Do you need to have a ticket to MNSSHP in order to dine there on a party night?


----------



## DiannaVM

numa05 said:


> Do you need to have a ticket to MNSSHP in order to dine there on a party night?


Yes, if its during party hours.


----------



## disneyshan

FeralCatRogue said:


> Plan though if your going on a busy night to catch the bus earlier then usual. On Halloween you can wait 2 or 3 buses to get on.


Thanks!  We are planning on going October 13th but thanks for the tip.


----------



## SeeDisney

forgive me if this question has been asked before.    Does haunted mansion do anything special for mnsshp?


----------



## alisonslp

SeeDisney said:


> forgive me if this question has been asked before.    Does haunted mansion do anything special for mnsshp?



There is a photopass there that incorporates ghosts into the photo. Really cool. When we were there 2 years ago, there was also a "ghost" lady (who was real)  entertaining the crowd. She was really funny.  I don't remember anything else.


----------



## Melissa_E

Just waiting here.... come on Disney!  Release the ticket prices


----------



## FeralCatRogue

numa05 said:


> Do you need to have a ticket to MNSSHP in order to dine there on a party night?


Last year you could book til 6:30 without a ticket. It would be closing at 7 I beleive since most table places to eat are not open during the party, or close early on.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

SeeDisney said:


> forgive me if this question has been asked before.    Does haunted mansion do anything special for mnsshp?


It's lighted with all these gorgeous colors outside with fog and one of the ghosts outside. They are hilarious. The CMs are all halloweened up with their costumes, like ghouls but still in their outfits. And there's a magic photo with the carriage. It's all pretty awesome.


----------



## Kristina685

SeeDisney said:


> forgive me if this question has been asked before.    Does haunted mansion do anything special for mnsshp?



From what I've read, I believe they decorate it from the Nightmare Before Christmas. I thought maybe they just did it for christmas but people have said it goes up with the rest of the fall/Halloween decorations. I hope that's true because I would squeal like a 5 year old.


----------



## siskaren

Kristina685 said:


> From what I've read, I believe they decorate it from the Nightmare Before Christmas. I thought maybe they just did it for christmas but people have said it goes up with the rest of the fall/Halloween decorations. I hope that's true because I would squeal like a 5 year old.



Nope, that's only at Disneyland.


----------



## Steffiesunshine

Waiting for those ticket prices, and them to go on sale of course!


----------



## DiannaVM

siskaren said:


> Nope, that's only at Disneyland.



Sadly this is true  I wish they would do it at WDW too though. I'll keep dreaming until they do.


----------



## Kristina685

Oh nooooo  I'll keep hoping for the day that they make it happen in WDW too. Thanks for clearing it up! 



DiannaVM said:


> Sadly this is true  I wish they would do it at WDW too though. I'll keep dreaming until they do.


----------



## monique5

*Haunted Mansion* (WDW)
Madame Carlotta and Madame Rinata typically sit on the lawn of the Haunted Mansion entertaining guests in line & there's a special PhotoPass opportunity with the Hitchhiking Ghosts. Location and who shows up in the picture aren't confirmed until someone reports back from the first party (will update after 1st party).


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

monique5 said:


> *Haunted Mansion* (WDW)
> Madame Carlotta and Madame Rinata typically sit on the lawn of the Haunted Mansion entertaining guests in line & there's a special PhotoPass opportunity with the Hitchhiking Ghosts. Location and who shows up in the picture aren't confirmed until someone reports back from the first party (will update after 1st party).


We could not find the Hitchhiking Ghosts one last year, and we were asking everyone over in that vicinity.  After we were back home, I found out on twitter it was actually over by the Frontierland RR station....what??


----------



## MAF

Ok I think I may have convinced my fiancé to let us go to the party on the 25th! We booked a 4 day trip to Universal Orlando, but I just can't stay away from Disney!  I figured this would be way cheaper than purchasing a one day ticket.

My question is, is 4pm the earliest CM's will let you in the park?  Just want to make sure I get the most bang for my buck.  Also has anyone ever been turned away when they tried to get in at 4?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## monique5

MAF said:


> Ok I think I may have convinced my fiancé to let us go to the party on the 25th! We booked a 4 day trip to Universal Orlando, but I just can't stay away from Disney!  I figured this would be way cheaper than purchasing a one day ticket.
> 
> My question is, is 4pm the earliest CM's will let you in the park?  Just want to make sure I get the most bang for my buck.  Also has anyone ever been turned away when they tried to get in at 4?  Thanks in advance!



4pm is the earliest when using a MNSSHP ticket. I haven't seen any reports of being turned away @ 4pm. Remember party actually starts @ 7pm and for years Disney has allowed guests to enter @ 4pm, but things could change.


----------



## MAF

monique5 said:


> 4pm is the earliest. I haven't seen any reports of being turned away @ 4pm. Remember party actually starts @ 7pm and for years Disney has allowed guests to enter @ 4pm, but things could change.


Ok, I figured we could just ride the monorail and wander around the monorail resorts for a few hours if we get turned away.  Thanks for your response!


----------



## Mitzicat

siskaren said:


> Nope, that's only at Disneyland.



There is a jack skellington hidden at WDW Haunted Mansion...he's in the attic...very hard to find.


----------



## gizzardgoop

Question...do you need tickets to the park in addtition to the MNSSHP tickets?


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

gizzardgoop said:


> Question...do you need tickets to the park in addtition to the MNSSHP tickets?


No, you can get in at 4pm with just the party ticket


----------



## CMNJ

monique5 said:


> *Haunted Mansion* (WDW)
> Madame Carlotta and Madame Rinata typically sit on the lawn of the Haunted Mansion entertaining guests in line & there's a special PhotoPass opportunity with the Hitchhiking Ghosts. Location and who shows up in the picture aren't confirmed until someone reports back from the first party (will update after 1st party).





prettypatchesmsu said:


> We could not find the Hitchhiking Ghosts one last year, and we were asking everyone over in that vicinity.  After we were back home, I found out on twitter it was actually over by the Frontierland RR station....what??


Last year the magic shot right by haunted mansion included a ghost driving the hearse. We got that as well as the hitchhiking ghost pic which was in the courtyard area near splash mountain and the train  Station (where Woody and Jessi meet during the day).


----------



## DisneyGeekyParadise

Does anyone here happen to know if Vanellope Von Schweetz is gonna be in the Boo to You parade? I've got a best friend coming from Kansas to WDW who really wants to see her when we go to the party. Just stumbled across this thread, so I thought I'd ask. (prob to early to say though haha)


----------



## CMNJ

DisneyGeekyParadise said:


> Does anyone here happen to know if Vanellope Von Schweetz is gonna be in the Boo to You parade? I've got a best friend coming from Kansas to WDW who really wants to see her when we go to the party. Just stumbled across this thread, so I thought I'd ask. (prob to early to say though haha)


She was in the parade last year and there was a wreck it Ralph float. I could be wrong but I didn't think they change the parade normally.


----------



## alisonslp

prettypatchesmsu said:


> We could not find the Hitchhiking Ghosts one last year, and we were asking everyone over in that vicinity.  After we were back home, I found out on twitter it was actually over by the Frontierland RR station....what??



When we went two years ago, the hitchhikers were by the long trail in frontier land. I want to say splash mountain?  The haunted mansion had a ghost driver sitting on the carriage.

here is a link to some of the pics from previous years. Some look really cool!!! Worth it to go just for the pics!!! ok, maybe not...

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...t photopass haunted mansion&sc=0-38&sp=-1&sk=


----------



## minorthr

Melissa_E said:


> Just waiting here.... come on Disney!  Release the ticket prices



No kidding


----------



## FeralCatRogue

When i got the hitchhiking ghosts it was near some barrels I can't remember though exactly what location that was. The hearse one I got as well.


----------



## disneydreamer74

So excited! This will be our first party!! Subbing...


----------



## lovethattink

DisneyGeekyParadise said:


> Does anyone here happen to know if Vanellope Von Schweetz is gonna be in the Boo to You parade? I've got a best friend coming from Kansas to WDW who really wants to see her when we go to the party. Just stumbled across this thread, so I thought I'd ask. (prob to early to say though haha)





CMNJ said:


> She was in the parade last year and there was a wreck it Ralph float. I could be wrong but I didn't think they change the parade normally.



She's been in it the last two years.  We'll find out for sure from those reporting back that 1st parade night.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

OK y'all head on over to the Disney site and read this! "Closer to event dates". We are nowhere near close to Halloween. Quit wishing the summer away or it will be G-O-N-E.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/events/


----------



## DeRoche_Coach

Pesky said:


> For now, I parked it at a time I knew we would be at MK on a different day (our party day is our down day post V&A and when we'll visit DTD/DS so no entry for us until 4).


This is so funny. We are doing the exact same thing!! On our off day and ended up scheduling for a different day first thing in the morning. At first I was bummed but the more I read they say that the Pirates get lots of attention throughout the day from CMs (some even ask for their autographs).


----------



## laura3773

Jadyreen1282 said:


> OK y'all head on over to the Disney site and read this! "Closer to event dates". We are nowhere near close to Halloween. Quit wishing the summer away or it will be G-O-N-E.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/events/



Frankly, I don't care when they are ON SALE, but I would like to know the price so I can decide if I'm going or not. It really does affect what dining reservations I make (and I'm in my 180 day window now).


----------



## Shroog

laura3773 said:


> Frankly, I don't care when they are ON SALE, but I would like to know the price so I can decide if I'm going or not. It really does affect what dining reservations I make (and I'm in my 180 day window now).



Yes!!  Same here!!  I just want to know HOW MUCH, so we can plan if we will go or not and plan our days and dining accordingly!


----------



## minorthr

laura3773 said:


> Frankly, I don't care when they are ON SALE, but I would like to know the price so I can decide if I'm going or not. It really does affect what dining reservations I make (and I'm in my 180 day window now).



I'm budgeting for $150 each which is double last year just to be safe.  If it is that much I won't be happy about it but at least its budgeted.


----------



## SugarRush

I'm almost giving up looking for them to release pricing. We are all adults, we might go to HHN instead in our universal week. Least it won't affect dining etc I am NOT paying $150pp for mnsshp I love it but not that much


----------



## DeRoche_Coach

Agreed! I am budgeting $100. ANything more than that they can bite me. Lol


----------



## laura3773

^^^ Yes. I'm not paying more than I would for a single day park ticket. We loved it, my daughter is begging to go again, but we'll just do a lazy water park day if it's going to be a $300+ party for my little family.


----------



## COscrapper

laura3773 said:


> Frankly, I don't care when they are ON SALE, but I would like to know the price so I can decide if I'm going or not. It really does affect what dining reservations I make (and I'm in my 180 day window now).


I think a lot of us are in this situation. My ADR date is in a week for our first trip to WDW, and if prices are too high for us I'd like to maybe do Hoop Dee Doo that night instead...or something. Does Hoop Dee Doo need to be booked at 180 days out?
If the party is over $100, we are out too.


----------



## Kellett

If it's 150 we can't go either we are a party of and it would be 750 which is definitely not in our budget


----------



## kittyab

Since we are going in September this time I am expecting to pay less then I did last year.   My dh was not happy with that price. (what we paid last year)   I have a set price in mind if it exceeds its we are skipping it.

I think if more people just hell no to crazy prices they will drop them some.   (or at least add more to it, include a meal or something)


----------



## kittyab

I am wondering the reason we havent seen the tickets go on sale yet they are waiting to see how the after hours party goes.   If people are willing to spend $149 for that they will not think twice to raise the party tickets.


----------



## monique5

kittyab said:


> I am wondering the reason we havent seen the tickets go on sale yet they are waiting to see how the after hours party goes.   If people are willing to spend $149 for that they will not think twice to raise the party tickets.



Last year was an anomaly going on sale in April, but typically tickets go on sale in May. People are just more shocked that prices haven't been released. Which for the last several years prices were already released. Now OP guessing delay due to After Hour Event $149, but they had to give tickets away last night.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

RSVPing for 10/16. Can't wait!


----------



## disneymagicgirl

They gave tickets away again!? Yikes!


----------



## princessfionasmom

We haven't been in 5 years, so excited to go this year!!  Come on ticket sales!!


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Last year, CRT and BOG were open all night on party nights. I think current close times are just until tickets go on sale and they can put disclaimers down.

Or thus I hope. I really need a 5:30-6:00ADR. Currently have 4:30.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

For people talking about CRT check the menu before you go if there is something you remember eating that your planning on, last year i got there only to find out the menu was completley changed and those nummy bbq shrimp and grits were gone :/


----------



## Steffiesunshine

I already blew my budget, and I didn't even get there yet!  I'm hoping its around $89pp.  If it's more, I may just have to say no.


----------



## Steffiesunshine

disneymagicgirl said:


> RSVPing for 10/16. Can't wait!



Us, too!


----------



## RayO

I am late to this party thread, and I probably shouldn't be.  Hope that the Tickets for the MNSSHP go on sale soon.  I don't know full details, but from a couple of CMs that I know, the tickets SHOULDN'T be in the $150 range.  They are able to start getting their tickets soon (if not already), but they are limited to September only dates.  The both work in the parks, so they are not tied to the purchasing of tickets.  Therefore were unable to give me heads up when they will be on sale to the GP.


----------



## Pineappley

Someone over on another British based site is saying that tickets go on sale on May 5th. No idea when the prices will be released but they seem confident about that on-sale date.


----------



## Amunet

Why is the UK getting a lot of information early? Not complaining, just observing ^_^

Fabulous news!


----------



## hammie59

I've never attended MNSSHP or been to WDW during any holiday other than Easter. Are the party tickets refundable? And when do they decorate the parks for Halloween? We're thinking of going in late August and would be there for the first party (9/2).


----------



## brnrss34

hammie59 said:


> I've never attended MNSSHP or been to WDW during any holiday other than Easter. Are the party tickets refundable? And when do they decorate the parks for Halloween? We're thinking of going in late August and would be there for the first party (9/2).


 Not sure when they decorate I'm sure someone else will help you there. As far as tickets being refundable, they generally are not refundable. If you have an emergency you can try calling ticket office and explaining they may or may not help you.


----------



## Pineappley

Amunet said:


> Why is the UK getting a lot of information early? Not complaining, just observing ^_^
> 
> Fabulous news!



Not sure. It may not turn out to be true but it looked like it was worth passing on.


----------



## Night Huntress

Following


----------



## jessrose18

I will be there!  October 4th and 6th hopefully.  Now to start my costumes.....


----------



## rstamm

I'm thinking they will be around $90 with Halloween at least $100.
Someone should start a poll and ask will you go if they are $100 or more.

To me its my favorite event and its only 2 of us so $100 isn't a big deal to me especially if it meant lower crowds.

I mean $149 for 3 hours and all you get is rides I would have no interest in that.


----------



## kittyab

rstamm said:


> I'm thinking they will be around $90 with Halloween at least $100.
> Someone should start a poll and ask will you go if they are $100 or more.
> 
> To me its my favorite event and its only 2 of us so $100 isn't a big deal to me especially if it meant lower crowds.
> 
> I mean $149 for 3 hours and all you get is rides I would have no interest in that.



I hope you are wrong.  If they are that much we won't be going :'(


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

I'm so sorry to bother you guys with an issue I'm sure you've addressed, but I need a definitive answer from people who are really in the know. I see all these threads claiming that adults can't dress up for the parties, which makes no sense to me, but I wanted to check here. I've gone through the last four pages, but haven't seen any discussion about it.
*Adults can go in costume for the party, right?*
The answer might change our trip plans. We're booking tomorrow for either Free Dining after Thanksgiving, or for a room discount for Halloween. I want Halloween in part because I want to wear a costume coordinated with my little DD.


----------



## Amunet

Yes adults can dress up. I've done it many times. They just have updated rules to include no masks, nothing floor length or largely cumbersome.


----------



## ToyStory90

Hoping if free dining drops tomorrow the on sale date will too. Only night I can do is Halloween and I know those go fast.


----------



## siskaren

ToyStory90 said:


> Hoping if free dining drops tomorrow the on sale date will too. Only night I can do is Halloween and I know those go fast.



They don't go so fast that you need to buy them the day they go on sale - the earliest I've heard of them selling out is August.


----------



## 4butlers

If prices aren't jacked up this year, we'll be there on 10/13! Otherwise, it will be a resort day.


----------



## Amunet

Free Dining was released today. Just checked MNSSHP page and no prices yet.


----------



## monique5

TigerlilyAJ said:


> I'm so sorry to bother you guys with an issue I'm sure you've addressed, but I need a definitive answer from people who are really in the know. I see all these threads claiming that adults can't dress up for the parties, which makes no sense to me, but I wanted to check here. I've gone through the last four pages, but haven't seen any discussion about it.
> *Adults can go in costume for the party, right?*
> The answer might change our trip plans. We're booking tomorrow for either Free Dining after Thanksgiving, or for a room discount for Halloween. I want Halloween in part because I want to wear a costume coordinated with my little DD.





Amunet said:


> Yes adults can dress up. I've done it many times. They just have updated rules to include no masks, nothing floor length or largely cumbersome.



Yes, adults can wear costumes. See Post #1 for Costume Guidelines. Disney officially released Costume Guidelines last month. As of now, this is all we can go by until the 1st party & PP posting what's actually occurring regarding costumes @ MNSSHP.


----------



## Kricketnp

Hoping to do this October 25...and hoping the price is NOT $150 each! Yikes. We did the Christmas Party last year, and while it was fun, I'm not sure it was worth $150 so it'd be hard to justify that on Halloween.


----------



## monique5

It's my ADR week!!!
Tickets on sale date/week typically has been next week with the exception of last year. Disney release those ticket prices.


----------



## P&L@WDW

Well, with FD announced and it not happening when we are going, my friends have backed out.  Now it is just my boyfriend and I so our costumes have changed.  I let him pick who we were going as this time, and I LOVE his choices...village Belle and Gaston!


----------



## seobaina

Hi, I think I'm being thick and have missed it amongst all the info here but do I need a park ticket as well as a party ticket. I can't remember. Thanks


----------



## princessfionasmom

seobaina said:


> Hi, I think I'm being thick and have missed it amongst all the info here but do I need a park ticket as well as a party ticket. I can't remember. Thanks



Nope, no park ticket required just the party ticket. In the past we have been able to enter the park at 4pm with the party ticket, not sure if this has changed.


----------



## seobaina

princessfionasmom said:


> Nope, no park ticket required just the party ticket. In the past we have been able to enter the park at 4pm with the party ticket, not sure if this has changed.


\That's what I thought. Fantastic, thank you!


----------



## Kat73

Kricketnp said:


> Hoping to do this October 25...and hoping the price is NOT $150 each! Yikes. We did the Christmas Party last year, and while it was fun, I'm not sure it was worth $150 so it'd be hard to justify that on Halloween.



Also hoping to go on the 25th!    It's been six years since I've been to a Halloween party so I'm super excited to go. Since it's just going to be me, I will probably break down and go regardless of a price increase, but my budget sure would appreciate it if they didn't double the cost!  In the past I wore a costume but I am thinking this year I will scout out for a super cute Halloween Tshirt and some Halloween or Pirate Mickey ears   This will be the first year in a while where I will actually be excited when I start seeing Halloween merch on sale in stores in July! LOL!


----------



## EagleG17

Enough with the games, when are tickets on sale?


----------



## sweetyk83

Does anyone happen to know when Disney has historically released military discount dates/prices for MNSSHP?


----------



## vinotinto

I'm hoping for Oct 6!

I'm also hoping that Disney rethinks their MNSSHP strategy. I really don't mind paying more, but they have to sell fewer tickets and staff it appropriately. With all the talks about budget cuts and staffing cuts and looking for ways to increase revenue, I certainly hope they don't increase price and sell as many tickets as last year and understaff it. This is a great event and they need to keep it great!


----------



## Noelle

We are going to WDW for a long Food and Wine weekend in September this year and we are bringing our teenage daughter.  Last year, my husband & I made the mistake of buying tickets for MNSSHP for November 1st - thinking that it would be less crowded being the day after Halloween.  We were very wrong.  Mind you we had not gone to MNSSHP in maybe 5 years, but we have been to MVMCP.  In any event, we were miserable.  The crowds were so thick that we really basically got our Sorcerer's Cards, watched the parade, and then headed to Trader Sam's for drinks.  I would skip it all together; but like I said earlier, our teenage daughter is joining us and she has fond memories of going to the party and wants to go.  My question is do you think Friday September 23rd or Sunday September 25th would be less crowded?  I'm thinking Sunday.  But thought I'd ask people that may have went last September their thoughts.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## monique5

sweetyk83 said:


> Does anyone happen to know when Disney has historically released military discount dates/prices for MNSSHP?



Ticket pricing for all categories listed in 1st post have typically been released @ the  same time. As of date, Disney is past the date/month pricing has usually been released. Tickets for the last several years have gone on sale 1st week in May. Last year was an anomaly, ticket prices & on sale date (February/April). It appears this year is too.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Noelle said:


> We are going to WDW for a long Food and Wine weekend in September this year and we are bringing our teenage daughter.  Last year, my husband & I made the mistake of buying tickets for MNSSHP for November 1st - thinking that it would be less crowded being the day after Halloween.  We were very wrong.  Mind you we had not gone to MNSSHP in maybe 5 years, but we have been to MVMCP.  In any event, we were miserable.  The crowds were so thick that we really basically got our Sorcerer's Cards, watched the parade, and then headed to Trader Sam's for drinks.  I would skip it all together; but like I said earlier, our teenage daughter is joining us and she has fond memories of going to the party and wants to go.  My question is do you think Friday September 23rd or Sunday September 25th would be less crowded?  I'm thinking Sunday.  But thought I'd ask people that may have went last September their thoughts.  Thanks in advance.



With Sunday being a school night, I'd probably pick that one. Likely to be fewer locals attending than at the Friday night one. Just my guess though.


----------



## steviethegreat

Do I need to have a ticket-buying strategy? I did not manage to get free dining or a discount (because I'm dumb and I should've just upgraded my room..) Will I be disappointed trying to buy a ticket for late September or do I have a reasonable chance buying those?


----------



## smitch425

Perhaps a bit of good news... 

AP and DVC members were just given the option of buying the remaining After Hours tickets for half price. Hopefully this means party tickets will remain in the normal range this year. Slight increase is expected as usual, but hopefully nothing drastic.


----------



## kittyab

smitch425 said:


> Perhaps a bit of good news...
> 
> AP and DVC members were just given the option of buying the remaining After Hours tickets for half price. Hopefully this means party tickets will remain in the normal range this year. Slight increase is expected as usual, but hopefully nothing drastic.



I hope you are right.


----------



## Steffiesunshine

smitch425 said:


> Perhaps a bit of good news...
> 
> AP and DVC members were just given the option of buying the remaining After Hours tickets for half price. Hopefully this means party tickets will remain in the normal range this year. Slight increase is expected as usual, but hopefully nothing drastic.




I agree!  I feel that was Disney testing the boundaries of their price point.  Glad it failed at that rate!


----------



## Legendofthehawk

We're on board to go, as soon as I get the accommodations set! (and you know, they release tickets.. *cough*   

I haven't been since 2011..  With the exception of the price, can anyone tell me if it changed much as the years have passed?


----------



## cindyfan

Noelle said:


> ....... My question is do you think Friday September 23rd or Sunday September 25th would be less crowded?  I'm thinking Sunday.  But thought I'd ask people that may have went last September their thoughts.  Thanks in advance.


I am also trying to choose between Sept 23 or 25?


----------



## Noelle

cindyfan said:


> I am also trying to choose between Sept 23 or 25?





Iowamomof4 said:


> With Sunday being a school night, I'd probably pick that one. Likely to be fewer locals attending than at the Friday night one. Just my guess though.



I'm thinking the Sunday for the same reason.  I can only hope it will turns out better than last year when we went on Sunday, November 1.  It was so crowded that we were truly miserable.  I'm guessing that maybe more people took their kids out of school for Halloween weekend. Hopefully, September 25th will be between people coming for Labor Day and Columbus Day that the crowds will be less.


----------



## HappyGrape

Noelle said:


> I can only hope it will turns out better than last year when we went on Sunday, November 1.  It was so crowded that we were truly miserable.



The only days that suit us are 30th and 31st of October and I likely both will be sold. I am undecided but comments like this make me think it may be good to give them a miss this year!


----------



## EEyorelover22

We were there on Halloween and had a great time, but it's the only time we've ever been.  I was thrilled to be there as we were supposed to go in 2013 and life had other plans for me/us.  It was crowded near the Castle, but otherwise, I didn't find it that bad.  We are planning to go in September so it will be interesting to see if the difference.


----------



## MAF

We are booking the Sunday, 9/25 date.  Price permitting of course!


----------



## kerriemiller

Still cannt buy tickets.   Our plan is attend the party September 23.  Not being able to get tickets when I have all my ADRs, falls discounts and such booked already is making me anxious.


----------



## princessfionasmom

I'm trying to decide which would be the best night to go during our visit. We have the choice between 10/20, 10/21, 10/23 & 10/25. Someone posted that they thought the Sunday night (10/23) might be less crowded as local kids have school the next day.  There doesn't seem to be much hotel availability so I think they all might be very busy. I'd love some input on what night you all think would be the best to go.  TIA!!


----------



## KelleyMaire

What are eveyones thoughts on going on Halloween Night? Its on a Monday this year.. so maybe not as crowded?


----------



## anneboleyn

KelleyMaire said:


> What are eveyones thoughts on going on Halloween Night? Its on a Monday this year.. so maybe not as crowded?



It will more than likely be sold out.


----------



## BarbieGal457

I'm so excited, this will be my first MNSSHP! Planning to go 10/18 currently. Last year we did our first party ever two weeks before Christmas and absolutely loved it so I'm really excited for this year. First time at food and wine too!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

BarbieGal457 said:


> I'm so excited, this will be my first MNSSHP! Planning to go 10/18 currently. Last year we did our first party ever two weeks before Christmas and absolutely loved it so I'm really excited for this year. First time at food and wine too!


You are going to have a magical time! We love MNSSHP and Food and Wine!  The Eat to the Beat concerts are awesome too if you like that.


----------



## CARR1E F1SHER

BarbieGal457 said:


> I'm so excited, this will be my first MNSSHP! Planning to go 10/18 currently. Last year we did our first party ever two weeks before Christmas and absolutely loved it so I'm really excited for this year. First time at food and wine too!



Same here, first MNSSHP and we're planning on 10/18, too! See you there!!


----------



## Laneybelle

My DH, best friend, and I are going to be there Labor Day weekend this year. We are staying at AKL for the first time and also planning to do the MNSSHP for the first time (if they'd just release the prices/availability for those darn tickets!). I'm a little nervous about the first party after reading those awful threads about last year, but we will take it in stride! We are frequent visitors, so just being at Disney during the celebration is good enough for us.


----------



## BarbieGal457

Laneybelle said:


> My DH, best friend, and I are going to be there Labor Day weekend this year. We are staying at AKL for the first time and also planning to do the MNSSHP for the first time (if they'd just release the prices/availability for those darn tickets!). I'm a little nervous about the first party after reading those awful threads about last year, but we will take it in stride! We are frequent visitors, so just being at Disney during the celebration is good enough for us.



I was nervous about the crowds too when we did the Christmas party last year. Even though it wasn't the first, it was one of the very last ones before Christmas so I was afraid there would be a huge swell but we took it in stride like you said and had a BLAST! Just as you said the atmosphere during the celebration was good enough for us and all the fun stuff we did was just a cherry on top!


----------



## beck00

We are surprising our girls with a September trip & our first MNSSHP....they think we are going October 2017!  Hoping to get tickets to 9/13 party.  Do they mail hard tickets to you once purchased?


----------



## Kalyjess

kerriemiller said:


> Still cannt buy tickets.   Our plan is attend the party September 23.  Not being able to get tickets when I have all my ADRs, falls discounts and such booked already is making me anxious.


I'm also going that date! I'm checking the Disney website everyday because that's the only thing I have to purchase. And the date is not negotiable for me. We are going to Orlando for another reason and I just thought that if I can buy that ticket I can sneak a Disney day


----------



## Laneybelle

As far in advance as they like us to plan they sure are being stingy with these tickets! I'm well into my ADR dates and moved things around to accommodate the party and I would like to know it will for sure work out. Don't keep us waiting Disney gods!


----------



## brnrss34

beck00 said:


> We are surprising our girls with a September trip & our first MNSSHP....they think we are going October 2017!  Hoping to get tickets to 9/13 party.  Do they mail hard tickets to you once purchased?


 Yes they mail you hard tickets. You can link them to MDE once you get them.


----------



## Kalyjess

Laneybelle said:


> As far in advance as they like us to plan they sure are being stingy with these tickets! I'm well into my ADR dates and moved things around to accommodate the party and I would like to know it will for sure work out. Don't keep us waiting Disney gods!


Plus this would be my first MNSSHP so my excitement is at 1,000%


----------



## tinkerbella16

beck00 said:


> We are surprising our girls with a September trip & our first MNSSHP....they think we are going October 2017!  Hoping to get tickets to 9/13 party.  Do they mail hard tickets to you once purchased?


Yes, every time I've purchased MVMCP tickets, I received them in the mail exactly a week later.


----------



## acbshada

Is there any clue or indication as to when these tickets are actually going to go on sale?  This will be our first party, and I'm a little nervous.  I'm also not sure where on the website I'll have to go to purchase them.  Any veterans have any tips?    Thank you in advance!


----------



## smitch425

acbshada said:


> Is there any clue or indication as to when these tickets are actually going to go on sale?  This will be our first party, and I'm a little nervous.  I'm also not sure where on the website I'll have to go to purchase them.  Any veterans have any tips?    Thank you in advance!


Don't be nervous! Tickets won't sell out quickly, so you have plenty of time to buy. Tickets *should* go on sale by May 1, and they will be on the special event ticket page here...
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/events/


----------



## acbshada

smitch425 said:


> Don't be nervous! Tickets won't sell out quickly, so you have plenty of time to buy. Tickets *should* go on sale by May 1, and they will be on the special event ticket page here...
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/events/



Right after I asked that question, I went back and read the first post of this thread...and realized I was silly for asking it.    lol  But thank you for easing the nerves a bit.  Being a newbie at this party stuff, I just wasn't sure what to expect.


----------



## Iowamomof4

smitch425 said:


> Don't be nervous! Tickets won't sell out quickly, so you have plenty of time to buy. Tickets *should* go on sale by May 1, and they will be on the special event ticket page here...
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/events/



May 1 is a Sunday, do you think they'll really start selling tickets on a Sunday? Just curious because I'm anxiously awaiting MVMCP prices.


----------



## Laneybelle

Kalyjess said:


> Plus this would be my first MNSSHP so my excitement is at 1,000%


Same here!!


----------



## Steffiesunshine

Laneybelle said:


> Same here!!



Me, too!  It will also be my 3 year-old's. 1st Disney visit!


----------



## Laneybelle

Steffiesunshine said:


> Me, too!  It will also be my 3 year-old's. 1st Disney visit!


See? We all need these tickets Disney! I'm hoping we'll have some news by Monday. I saw someone mention something about May 5 but I can't remember if that was a guess for this year or a sale date from years past.


----------



## KT0191

beck00 said:


> We are surprising our girls with a September trip & our first MNSSHP....they think we are going October 2017!  Hoping to get tickets to 9/13 party.  Do they mail hard tickets to you once purchased?


When I bought ours, they were automatically linked to my MDE. Hard tickets still came in the mail later though.


----------



## tiggersmyguy

Just booked our Me and My Girls trip for Food and Wine. Hoping to get tickets for Sep. 20. DD26 has done this before and said it's her favorite fireworks so really looking forward to this.


----------



## Disneymom1126

FYI -- ADRs are available in September and October for party night past 6:00 p.m. now and it's opening up early slots at some hard to get restaurants.  I just got an ADR at Be Our Guest for 6:05 on a party night and on the page it says they are available through 10:00 p.m.  Also - it says from 6:20 - 10:00 p.m. are for "special ticketed event" (i.e. MNSSHP), so I'm assuming after 6:20 you might have to show that you have a MNSSHP ticket...may be a way they are trying to make sure the non-ticketed folks leave the park on time this year (though that seemed to only be an issue at some of the first nights last year)...anyway...happy ADR hunting 

I would imagine this also means tickets will be going on sale soon!!!


----------



## megster1123

Going this year and SO excited! 

For those with past party experience... suggestions for ADR time on party night?  I've got Thursday 10/06 planned for our MNSSHP night and right now have one ADR at CP at 2:30 and another at 6:20. Obviously I have to cancel one.  The earlier one would allow us to eat and then head back to AoA for a couple hours of rest before coming back for the party.  With the later one we'd probably just power through the day, eat and stay at the park until the kids crash.

I'm curious though, on party days does the crowd level get any lower in the hours leading up to the party?  If we left the park from 4-7 would we be missing out on a less-crowded part of the day (not like it's ever really _not_ crowded though.)


----------



## Steffiesunshine

Disneymom1126 said:


> FYI -- ADRs are available in September and October for party night past 6:00 p.m. now and it's opening up early slots at some hard to get restaurants.  I just got an ADR at Be Our Guest for 6:05 on a party night and on the page it says they are available through 10:00 p.m.  Also - it says from 6:20 - 10:00 p.m. are for "special ticketed event" (i.e. MNSSHP), so I'm assuming after 6:20 you might have to show that you have a MNSSHP ticket...may be a way they are trying to make sure the non-ticketed folks leave the park on time this year (though that seemed to only be an issue at some of the first nights last year)...anyway...happy ADR hunting
> 
> I would imagine this also means tickets will be going on sale soon!!!



I just got my dinner at Be Our Guest I was waiting for!  Although I'm going on a MNSSHP night, I made the 6pm, so I don't miss the party!  YAYYY!


----------



## monique5

smitch425 said:


> Don't be nervous! Tickets won't sell out quickly, so you have plenty of time to buy. Tickets *should* go on sale by May 1, and they will be on the special event ticket page here...
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/events/



Rumor - Reliable source??? Hints on ticket prices??? Thanks!


----------



## smitch425

Iowamomof4 said:


> May 1 is a Sunday, do you think they'll really start selling tickets on a Sunday? Just curious because I'm anxiously awaiting MVMCP prices.


D'oh!  Didn't even notice that! I doubt they'd do Sunday. It could be Monday or anytime next week, hopefully. @monique5, no rumors, just going off of past releases (with the exception of last year). Though, they could throw another curveball at us this year. I wish they'd hurry it up already, and I don't even think we're going.


----------



## Shmily1

brnrss34 said:


> Yes they mail you hard tickets. You can link them to MDE once you get them.


 You can link them with your confirmation number and not have to wait on the tickets too.


----------



## kittyab

Shmily1 said:


> You can link them with your confirmation number and not have to wait on the tickets too.



I got mine emailed to me.  Much quicker


----------



## smitch425

You can have the tickets mailed to you but still link them at the time of purchase. You just enter your order confirmation number. Easy peasy.


----------



## monique5

smitch425 said:


> D'oh!  Didn't even notice that! I doubt they'd do Sunday. It could be Monday or anytime next week, hopefully. @monique5, no rumors, just going off of past releases (with the exception of last year). Though, they could throw another curveball at us this year. I wish they'd hurry it up already, and I don't even think we're going.



Ok, thanks! I wasn't sure about a Sunday either. I figured on sale by next Friday, May 6th, but with releasing ticket prices this week. So guessing this year is off like last year, just later rather than earlier. IMO, things changed (higher than anticipated ticket prices) when Evening $149 Event plummeted.


----------



## GillianP1301

I'm still sitting here just waiting to throw Disney my money when these tickets go on sale. 

I'm really not concerned about getting a ticket, I'm just impatient.  It's my first party and the first time it's even been an option (we travel just before Labour Day) so the Sept 2nd party has me very excited!  I'm hoping the stuff I've been reading about first night problems aren't too bad this year.


----------



## ToyStory90

smitch425 said:


> Don't be nervous! Tickets won't sell out quickly, so you have plenty of time to buy. Tickets *should* go on sale by May 1, and they will be on the special event ticket page here...
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/events/



I would LOVE for it to be May 1st (or 2nd since thats a monday). But would they just go on sale with no prior notice on prices? My theory is May 5th...180 days before the final party...


----------



## ToyStory90

Just spoke with ticketing and she said, "If I were you I would call back the first week of may because we are assuming that's when theyre going on sale."

Ive called everyday for almost 2 weeks and this is the FIRST time someone has given me something more specific than "sometime in May" or "keep checking back."


----------



## Shmily1

ToyStory90 said:


> I would LOVE for it to be May 1st (or 2nd since thats a monday). But would they just go on sale with no prior notice on prices? My theory is May 5th...180 days before the final party...


 Yes, they do just put them up spur of the moment with no notice.  Just like discounts.  I wish we got some official notice of them though.


----------



## ToyStory90

The pages aren't working on the Disney website anymore. Maybe it's updating?


----------



## michelepa

Used my desk top computer just now and although the first page of MDE has Stitch when I clicked tab for special events tickets the page came up ~but nothing has changed~ MNSSHP tickets are still not available.


----------



## monique5

ToyStory90 said:


> The pages aren't working on the Disney website anymore. Maybe it's updating?



Same here. Hope so!!!


----------



## Legendofthehawk

ToyStory90 said:


> The pages aren't working on the Disney website anymore. Maybe it's updating?



I just called about that for another part of their website, and the CM said that some of their site is down. They are having an issue with their servers


----------



## Steffiesunshine

These tickets not on sale yet, with no idea of prices, coupled with the question of AK extended nights in October, are REALLY affecting my ability to properly schedule my trip!  AAAARRRGHHH!


----------



## monique5

Steffiesunshine said:


> These tickets not on sale yet, with no idea of prices, coupled with the question of AK extended nights in October, are REALLY affecting my ability to properly schedule my trip!  AAAARRRGHHH!



True story!


----------



## KT0191

Steffiesunshine said:


> These tickets not on sale yet, with no idea of prices, coupled with the question of AK extended nights in October, are REALLY affecting my ability to properly schedule my trip!  AAAARRRGHHH!


Same with September


----------



## BattyKoda

Laneybelle said:


> My DH, best friend, and I are going to be there Labor Day weekend this year. We are staying at AKL for the first time and also planning to do the MNSSHP for the first time (if they'd just release the prices/availability for those darn tickets!). I'm a little nervous about the first party after reading those awful threads about last year, but we will take it in stride! We are frequent visitors, so just being at Disney during the celebration is good enough for us.



Take this with a grain of salt, but the last time they had a party this early it was very slow. While the party draws a large crowd it seems that a lot of people don't like the thought of anything Halloween related before Labor Day.  

The issue with last year's first party was Disney not doing a good job (actually, not sure they even tried) of clearing those without tickets out of the park. As long as they are able to do that it should be more than ok.

As someone who was at last year's first party, and will be going to this year's, this is the hope that I am clinging to


----------



## suswa

GillianP1301 said:


> I'm still sitting here just waiting to throw Disney my money when these tickets go on sale.
> 
> I'm really not concerned about getting a ticket, I'm just impatient.  It's my first party and the first time it's even been an option (we travel just before Labour Day) so the Sept 2nd party has me very excited!  I'm hoping the stuff I've been reading about first night problems aren't too bad this year.



US too!! Also really hopeful about the crowd level. The party will be our last night in and I am hoping we can end our trip in a super magical way with the party.


----------



## GillianP1301

For those of you who have gone to the first party before, are there still a lot of people in costume? I'm just wondering if being that far ahead of Halloween would deter people from dressing up.


----------



## Laneybelle

My husband and I are disneybounding as Minnie (me) and either Mickey or Oswald for him. We don't care if it's too early!


----------



## Amunet

I'm more excited for this years themed merch designs! This is the first year I'm going early (3rd scheduled party) and may actually have a fair shot at the LE Merch ^_^


----------



## Raya

acbshada said:


> Is there any clue or indication as to when these tickets are actually going to go on sale?  This will be our first party, and I'm a little nervous.  I'm also not sure where on the website I'll have to go to purchase them.  Any veterans have any tips?    Thank you in advance!


I just got off the phone with reservations. She told me that the tickets will be out "soon", going so far as to tell me she can't say when but they're usually out in early May, and then mentioning Monday is May 2.


----------



## EEyorelover22

Do you have to purchase the tickets over the phone for the AP discount or the DVC discount?


----------



## beck00

Can we use Disney gift cards to purchase the tix?


----------



## kittyab

EEyorelover22 said:


> Do you have to purchase the tickets over the phone for the AP discount or the DVC discount?



You can do it online to get the discount.  Just have your DVC account linked to your DME


----------



## EEyorelover22

Hmmmm...I have no idea if it's linked or not.


----------



## KT0191

beck00 said:


> Can we use Disney gift cards to purchase the tix?


Yep.


----------



## kittyab

I think you link it from your dVC account?   You can give them a call


----------



## EEyorelover22

I called and my account is linked with DVC, but the CM on the phone indicated to buy them from Member Services to make sure I get the discount.  Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Stitchisthebest

Hi I am new here and had a question which I am not sure if it has been answered or not. My husband and I will be at Disney World for September 2, but we were not going to buy park tickets. Do we need park tickets to get into the event or just the event tickets? I am so excited this will be our first MNSSHP!


----------



## brnrss34

Stitchisthebest said:


> Hi I am new here and had a question which I am not sure if it has been answered or not. My husband and I will be at Disney World for September 2, but we were not going to buy park tickets. Do we need park tickets to get into the event or just the event tickets? I am so excited this will be our first MNSSHP!


 No just the MNSSHP ticket to get in starting 4pm.


----------



## Stitchisthebest

Thank you so much


----------



## FeralCatRogue

EEyorelover22 said:


> I called and my account is linked with DVC, but the CM on the phone indicated to buy them from Member Services to make sure I get the discount.  Anyone know for sure?


For ap when logged in with it linked I got the ap rate. I do not know DVC so can't say for sure on dvc. Not all days have discounts though.


----------



## publix subs

do tickets usually go on sale at midnight or is it random?


----------



## princessfionasmom

Does anyone know if the military discount, if offered, is typically the same as DVC discount or AP discount?


----------



## chigirl

Hey gang...sorry if this has been answered, but with the first party being BEFORE Labor Day, do you think MK will be decorated for fall for the 9/2 party? Last year they decorated starting the night of Labor Day but I think the first party was the 8th. Im taking my husband on a 25th Anniversary trip 8/28-9/2 and I'd like to see the fall decor. Missing MNSSHP but wechad an unforgettable one in  2009 where hubby dressed as Walt Disney.


----------



## EEyorelover22

I guess I will worry about the DVC discount if the day I'm looking for has it and just call when Member Services opens.  With all the techno stuff associate with Disney now some of our trips are very complicated especially now that our two adult children go alone.  Makes my head spin.


----------



## kittyab

Nothing yet, maybe tomorrow


----------



## ToyStory90

publix subs said:


> do tickets usually go on sale at midnight or is it random?



It's probably like most promotions, 6am. 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## GillianP1301

chigirl said:


> Hey gang...sorry if this has been answered, but with the first party being BEFORE Labor Day, do you think MK will be decorated for fall for the 9/2 party? Last year they decorated starting the night of Labor Day but I think the first party was the 8th. Im taking my husband on a 25th Anniversary trip 8/28-9/2 and I'd like to see the fall decor. Missing MNSSHP but wechad an unforgettable one in  2009 where hubby dressed as Walt Disney.



This will be our 5th year being at WDW the week leading up to Labour Day and each year the MK gets transformed to Halloween overnight, usually the Tuesday/Wednesday before the Labour Day weekend. I always get pics of Main St. pre-decorations and then after decorations each year. I would imagine the same will be true this year so they are ready for the Friday night party.


----------



## smitch425

chigirl said:


> Hey gang...sorry if this has been answered, but with the first party being BEFORE Labor Day, do you think MK will be decorated for fall for the 9/2 party? Last year they decorated starting the night of Labor Day but I think the first party was the 8th. Im taking my husband on a 25th Anniversary trip 8/28-9/2 and I'd like to see the fall decor. Missing MNSSHP but wechad an unforgettable one in  2009 where hubby dressed as Walt Disney.


The first party last year was Sept 15. It will be decorated, for sure.


----------



## 2neverland

Go to a sold out party night or add 2 more days to our 2 day base ticket? Have a thread but curious about how bad a sold out night will be?


----------



## KangaFan

princessfionasmom said:


> Does anyone know if the military discount, if offered, is typically the same as DVC discount or AP discount?



Last year they were around $48 for military tickets, so it's a much better discount, but I believe this discount was only offered for the September dates.  They cannot be purchased online or over the phone, they have to be purchased at a Disney ticket window.  The good news is that since they have to be purchased in person, you can still purchase them at the MK ticket window even if the party sells out.


----------



## chigirl

GillianP1301 said:


> This will be our 5th year being at WDW the week leading up to Labour Day and each year the MK gets transformed to Halloween overnight, usually the Tuesday/Wednesday before the Labour Day weekend. I always get pics of Main St. pre-decorations and then after decorations each year. I would imagine the same will be true this year so they are ready for the Friday night party.


Awesome!!! We saw the fall decor in 2012 and loved it!!! Our 25th wedding anniversary is 9/1....this is our 1st trip alone as a married couple. We didnt have a honeymoon and had our daughter right after our 1st anniversary. We only went on family trips in 25 years!!! Its also our first trip with to wdw without DD, 23, and DD, 18 so Im excited, but sad, too...but we've actually celebrated all of our birthdays there, so it will be nice to celebrate our anniversary there! THANKS!!!


----------



## SweetSerenity

We are planning to go September 13th. This will be our first time at MNSSHP. Super excited!


----------



## KT0191

Hoping tickets go on sale tomorrow!!!! Or announced, at least.


----------



## HollyMD

Advice. We are going in June and plan to upgrade to AP when we go. We are also going in Oct and plan to do the party 10/4. Do you think the tickets for that night will be sold out if I wait until after we upgrade to try to get AP discount?


----------



## leshunlenese

i need tickets to go on sale while I have the money!!!


----------



## monique5

leshunlenese said:


> i need tickets to go on sale while I have the money!!!



True Story!

DD just made All-Star softball team. Parent meeting today. Only thing I could comprehend was $, $$, $$$. Even though there was important info we needed to know, I couldn't focus for thinking this keeps chipping away @ my Disney extras & upgrading to APs in October to go during Spring Break 2017.


----------



## KangaFan

HollyMD said:


> Advice. We are going in June and plan to upgrade to AP when we go. We are also going in Oct and plan to do the party 10/4. Do you think the tickets for that night will be sold out if I wait until after we upgrade to try to get AP discount?



TP has a history of when parties have sold out on their site.  Here's the link:  http://blog.touringplans.com/2015/04/06/disney-world-least-crowded-halloween-party/

It doesn't look like any of the midweek parties sold out during early October and all but Halloween that sold out were sold out within a week of the party, so I would think you'd be okay for June.  Good luck!


----------



## HollyMD

Thank you!


----------



## FBandA

How many people do they allow in the park for this event? Just wondering how crowed this event will be. Also DH and I are doing this, do adults attend without children?


----------



## KangaFan

In an old post (2011) someone said that a cast member said 29,000 . . .


----------



## ToyStory90

KT0191 said:


> Hoping tickets go on sale tomorrow!!!! Or announced, at least.



Yes! Waking up early on my day off to see if they've gone on sale..then up early Tuesday morning before work to do my dining resses.


----------



## ToyStory90

FBandA said:


> How many people do they allow in the park for this event? Just wondering how crowed this event will be. Also DH and I are doing this, do adults attend without children?



Yep! I don't have children and my friends and I LOVE the parties! Also one time we can trick or treat without being judged!


----------



## publix subs




----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

publix subs said:


>


Too cute and exactly how I feel!


----------



## ChattaAlley

Just curious . . .how much candy does one get while trick or treating at the party. Asking for a friend


----------



## Disneylover99

ChattaAlley said:


> Just curious . . .how much candy does one get while trick or treating at the party. Asking for a friend



When our family of four hit all the trick or treat trails a couple of years, we had a combined candy weight of 9 pounds. 

We had to weigh it to see if we could put it in our luggage without paying an additional fee at the airport.


----------



## Amunet

ChattaAlley said:


> Just curious . . .how much candy does one get while trick or treating at the party. Asking for a friend


Oh I took photos a few years ago.
I am an adult, no kids. Let me try and get the photos.
I think the CMs take it as a personal challenge to fill up whatever bag/container you use. This is double so towards the end of the night.


----------



## Amunet

ChattaAlley said:


> Just curious . . .how much candy does one get while trick or treating at the party. Asking for a friend


Okay. This is from 2013. Two adults using the bags they hand out.


----------



## ChattaAlley

Amunet said:


> Okay. This is from 2013. Two adults using the bags they hand out.



WOW.  That's is more than enough for me (I mean my friend) LOL.  Just kidding it is for me.  That is a lot of candy.  Thanks for posting pic.


----------



## Amunet

ChattaAlley said:


> WOW.  That's is more than enough for me (I mean my friend) LOL.  Just kidding it is for me.  That is a lot of candy.  Thanks for posting pic.


If you go before Halloween, you won't have to buy extra candy! 

You're welcome  I suggest packing a duffel in a checked bag, that way you'll have an extra bag to store your souvenirs (and candy!).


----------



## monique5

Amunet said:


> Okay. This is from 2013. Two adults using the bags they hand out.
> 
> View attachment 165978



Yum! Give me candy!


----------



## suswa

Amunet said:


> If you go before Halloween, you won't have to buy extra candy!
> 
> You're welcome  I suggest packing a duffel in a checked bag, that way you'll have an extra bag to store your souvenirs (and candy!).



My thoughts exactly we can pick out our favorites and the rest can go in the cauldron on the 31st!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

My husband and I love the Halloween party and it's just us, no kids.  It's so much fun to dress up, trick or treat and meet the characters!  We _love_ it! That amount of candy pictured looks about right for what we had both received too.  They really load you down.  And it's very easy to get a lot without trying too hard.  We do characters, trick or treat as we go past the stations, parades, fireworks and then trick or treat some more at the end.  It's easy to get a full bag just going past the stations as you do other things.  Only thing, last year my husband wanted to start to trick or treat too early last time, so I was holding a heavy bag during the parade.  This time, we are waiting till afterwards like in 2013!


----------



## DiannaVM

FBandA said:


> Also DH and I are doing this, do adults attend without children?



Plenty. We did last year and will this year since none of us have kids.


----------



## MAF

Ugh was really hoping today would be the day!


----------



## mousefan73

Me too!
Getting antsy and frustrated... this is one important Piece to the puzzle in planning.


----------



## LauraLap

I thought today would be the day too.....  Still waiting.....  I've never had a trip with so many loose ends before so close to my travel date (is 4 months considered close??  LOL)


----------



## ToyStory90

Come on Disney! Release those tickets! called ticketing again and they said "We're hopeful we can start selling them this week but no one has given us any indication as to when that is."


----------



## GillianP1301

ToyStory90 said:


> Come on Disney! Release those tickets! called ticketing again and they said "We're hopeful we can start selling them this week but no one has given us any indication as to when that is."



I'm sure they must be hopeful so that they can stop fielding the question of "when" that they have no clue how to answer.

What was the next rumoured day after today, was it May 5th? Do we need to start a pool to keep us amused in this thread of what day we think they'll be released?

I'm going to go with May 10th based on absolutely nothing what so ever, which I guess makes it as good a date as any.


----------



## monique5

GillianP1301 said:


> I'm sure they must be hopeful so that they can stop fielding the question of "when" that they have no clue how to answer.
> 
> What was the next rumoured day after today, was it May 5th? Do we need to start a pool to keep us amused in this thread of what day we think they'll be released?
> 
> I'm going to go with May 10th based on absolutely nothing what so ever, which I guess makes it as good a date as any.



I'll go....

*When will MNSSHP & MVMCP Tickets go on sale?*
May 4th - 1


----------



## monique5

All ADRs have been made. For the times & locations I wanted. When we did MVMCP, our 4pm reservations worked -- with snacks/CS grab & go on way to parade. So we'll go this route again. So no need for me to change to a later time, after 6pm. Reservations @ BBB and PL are done too, attending party 2 nights. 

So Disney, please release ticket prices & give a ticket on sale date....


----------



## publix subs

booked at AKL September 15-18th for the party on the 16th and at All Star Sports October 28-Nov 1st for the Halloween night party. so yes hurry up with the tickets!


----------



## Disneymom1126

monique5 said:


> I'll go....
> 
> *When will MNSSHP & MVMCP Tickets go on sale?*
> May 4th - 1



I vote for Thursday, May 5th
By chance is the prize for guessing the correct date two tickets to the MNSSHP of your choice?


----------



## Steffiesunshine

I'll go with Monday, May 9th. 

Because WHY NOT??!!


----------



## KT0191

Disneymom1126 said:


> I vote for Thursday, May 5th
> By chance is the prize for guessing the correct date two tickets to the MNSSHP of your choice?


I'm going with May 5th, as well. I've seen multiple people say that date around Dis. Was hoping for today though!


----------



## Amunet

I'm going with May 3rd!


----------



## Iowamomof4

Amunet said:


> I'm going with May 3rd!



I vote for this one!!


----------



## monique5

Hey! Let's Keep a Running Tab on Votes.... 
Just copy & paster & add your tally mark. Thanks!


*When will MNSSHP & MVMCP Tickets go on sale?*
Tuesday, May 3rd – II
Wednesday, May 4th – I
Thursday, May 5th - II
Monday, May 9th – I


----------



## TexasTSL

We will be attending our first MNSSHP on September 2nd.  Myself, DS5 and DH are all going to dress up as pirates.  We already have our costumes.  

My DS5 wanted to do the Pirates League before the party, but they close at 2:00 that day.  We could get in at 1:45, but I think that may be too early for him to go all day with makeup on, and we don't have regular park tickets for that day anyway.  

Someone suggested that we could have his face painted at the face painting booth near Space Mountain.  Does anyone know if the face painting booth is open during the party and if so, does it tend to get busy on party days?

Any other suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## anneboleyn

I am going with May 9th. I would love for it to be sooner, but I will go with the 9th


----------



## rosehart23

Question.... Which would be a better night to go?
Tuesday October 18 or
Thursday October 20
I've been once but it was in 2000


----------



## GillianP1301

monique5 said:


> Hey! Let's Keep a Running Tab on Votes....
> Just copy & paster & add your tally mark. Thanks!
> 
> 
> *When will MNSSHP & MVMCP Tickets go on sale?*
> Tuesday, May 3rd – II
> Wednesday, May 4th – I
> Thursday, May 5th - II
> Monday, May 9th – I



My original vote was May 10th, so I guess I'll stick with that.  

*When will MNSSHP & MVMCP Tickets go on sale?*
Tuesday, May 3rd – II
Wednesday, May 4th – I
Thursday, May 5th - II
Monday, May 9th – I
Tuesday, May 10th - I


----------



## alisonslp

ChattaAlley said:


> Just curious . . .how much candy does one get while trick or treating at the party. Asking for a friend



when we went in 2014,  we had two 13yr olds, an 11yr old and 2 parents. We filled 3 regular sized back packs. It was more than enough candy for us to keep our favorites and give the rest out on Halloween (we usually have about 500 hit our house for trick or treating).  

We also went to Sea world, who was doing similar trick or treat, though not nearly as much candy there.


----------



## brownie_17

I'm' going to go with May 4th. 

Hope its tomorrow though


----------



## mmafan

ChattaAlley said:


> Just curious . . .how much candy does one get while trick or treating at the party. Asking for a friend


as big of a bag as you can carry.........you will fill it.....no joking either


----------



## michelepa

GillianP1301 said:


> I'm sure they must be hopeful so that they can stop fielding the question of "when" that they have no clue how to answer.
> 
> What was the next rumoured day after today, was it May 5th? Do we need to start a pool to keep us amused in this thread of what day we think they'll be released?
> 
> I'm going to go with May 10th based on absolutely nothing what so ever, which I guess makes it as good a date as any.



Nooooo, this is giving me ROL flashbacks!!!  I can't take much more of this. Disney needs to start firming things up for summer.  MNSSHP included since they are starting the parties before Labor Day


----------



## ToyStory90

TexasTSL said:


> We will be attending our first MNSSHP on September 2nd.  Myself, DS5 and DH are all going to dress up as pirates.  We already have our costumes.
> 
> My DS5 wanted to do the Pirates League before the party, but they close at 2:00 that day.  We could get in at 1:45, but I think that may be too early for him to go all day with makeup on, and we don't have regular park tickets for that day anyway.
> 
> Someone suggested that we could have his face painted at the face painting booth near Space Mountain.  Does anyone know if the face painting booth is open during the party and if so, does it tend to get busy on party days?
> 
> Any other suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!




Im surprised they are closing early on a party night! Going to book our Pirates League tomorrow to be 180 from our party. Hopefully they are open later. I thought I read they extended hours on party nights?




GillianP1301 said:


> My original vote was May 10th, so I guess I'll stick with that.
> 
> *When will MNSSHP & MVMCP Tickets go on sale?*
> Tuesday, May 3rd – II
> Wednesday, May 4th – I
> Thursday, May 5th - II
> Monday, May 9th – I
> Tuesday, May 10th - I



Add me for May 11th, 180 days before the first xmas party.  Although I will be waking up early every day until they go on sale. And by waking up early I mean 3:45am, 15 minutes before I get up for work anyway. (im on West Coast time) 

SOMEWHERE SOMEONE KNOWS. This is driving me absolutely bonkers.


----------



## mousefan73

I am going with May 6th..

Maybe they needed all the resources last and this week to finalize the mad rush on FD.... I bet they were pulling all avail. CMS to handle that. and didnt want to overload them with so many new stuff to deal with??


----------



## KT0191

TexasTSL said:


> We will be attending our first MNSSHP on September 2nd.  Myself, DS5 and DH are all going to dress up as pirates.  We already have our costumes.
> 
> My DS5 wanted to do the Pirates League before the party, but they close at 2:00 that day.  We could get in at 1:45, but I think that may be too early for him to go all day with makeup on, and we don't have regular park tickets for that day anyway.
> 
> Someone suggested that we could have his face painted at the face painting booth near Space Mountain.  Does anyone know if the face painting booth is open during the party and if so, does it tend to get busy on party days?
> 
> Any other suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


They extended hours last year on MNSSHP days. I think they extended them until 8 pm?


----------



## KangaFan

May 2nd (I have issues with skipping numbers)


----------



## Kristina685

GillianP1301 said:


> My original vote was May 10th, so I guess I'll stick with that.
> 
> *When will MNSSHP & MVMCP Tickets go on sale?*
> Tuesday, May 3rd – II
> Wednesday, May 4th – I
> Thursday, May 5th - II
> Monday, May 9th – I
> Tuesday, May 10th - I



Another vote for May 9th!! Fingers crossed it's sooner than that though!


----------



## Disneylover99

I don't know when they'll go on sale, but I predict we'll know the price of them tomorrow.


----------



## Pesky

ToyStory90 said:


> Im surprised they are closing early on a party night! Going to book our Pirates League tomorrow to be 180 from our party. Hopefully they are open later. I thought I read they extended hours on party nights?



I spoke with someone at PL regarding their hours on party nights.  Don't quote me as I don't know how accurate the info is but she told me that last year they would get notice about extended hours sometimes in as little as 2 weeks prior to the party.  So I figured after the release, I'll just keep calling back periodically to check.


----------



## madlove4disney

May the fourth (be with you!)

That would be my guess...


----------



## Jennasis

We've decided to pass on MNSSHP after all this year.  Were planning to do September 12th but have instead decided to do a nice dinner after MK closes and then enjoy our resort (Poly) and watch the fireworks for free from the beach.  Disney gets enough of our money, and while the parties are a lot of fun, BTDT and I'm a little disenchanted with the mouse about it all.


----------



## vinotinto

I'll be contrarian. They're figuring out how much to charge for the tickets and they are basing the data off the after Hours event. Since that runs through May 19, my guess is that they'll announce the prices after May 19th. So, my guess is May 20 or May 23.


----------



## Disneylover99

vinotinto said:


> I'll be contrarian. They're figuring out how much to charge for the tickets and they are basing the data off the after Hours event. Since that runs through May 19, my guess is that they'll announce the prices after May 19th. So, my guess is May 20 or May 23.


Well then, if that's the case, let's hope these tickets don't sell well, even with 50% off discounts.


----------



## kittyab

I am suspecting they originally planned to jack up the price like the after hours party but since that is a bust they are busy reconfiguring the prices, announcements etc.  They probably had web pages etc all set to go with $149 ticket prices.  

I am glad many said no we aint paying that for just 3 hours.


----------



## EEyorelover22

Annoying, but I'll hang on to my cash longer.  The longer they wait, the more I talk myself into not paying high prices and doing something else that night.


----------



## ToyStory90

They are really testing my patience at this point. Today is my 180 and the website wasnt working (I got up at 245a west coast time and kept refreshing, still cant get through), 25 minute wait on dining on the phone and 54 minute wait on pirates league. No tickets released online this morning for the parties...


----------



## smitch425

They are currently just over one day later than the typical release time. Remember, last year's release date was several weeks earlier than usual. There's no reason to panic.


----------



## GillianP1301

I'm as anxious as the next person, but I agree there is no need to be overly concerned because they are still within the timelines of release dates for previous years (last year being the exception). I'm not reading too much into it at all.  I don't think there is any master planning going on behind the scenes on this one, I just think it's scheduled to be communicated on Day x, which falls into their overall communication plans and we just don't know what x is. If this were early June, then I would be thinking they are definitely going through a major overhaul on pricing and all the internal approvals it would need before implementing, but for now at just a few days into May, I'm just going to continue to wait impatiently.


----------



## michelepa

I'd like it to be announced since it's holding up finalizing my plans including flights.  If the price for party is outrageous we will not attend and we will fly home on Sept 2nd.  If the price is comparable to last year then we will fly home Sept 3rd and arrive a day later.

Plus it's not just this holding up finalizing my plans.  It's also ROL/Tiffins/Dining Package and Club Villain~ will it continue or will it become Star Wars? and some other things the Disney has not finalized. 

This time last year I had everything set in stone just awaiting the 60 day mark and already knew times for each fast pass. 

That's how I like to roll and Disney made it easy but this year ~wow what a mess. 

Thankfully we will be done with Disney for awhile after this trip.


----------



## LauraLap

MAF said:


> Ugh was really hoping today would be the day!





michelepa said:


> I'd like it to be announced since it's holding up finalizing my plans including flights.  If the price for party is outrageous we will not attend and we will fly home on Sept 2nd.  If the price is comparable to last year then we will fly home Sept 3rd and arrive a day later.
> 
> Plus it's not just this holding up finalizing my plans.  It's also ROL/Tiffins/Dining Package and Club Villain~ will it continue or will it become Star Wars? and some other things the Disney has not finalized.
> 
> This time last year I had everything set in stone just awaiting the 60 day mark and already knew times for each fast pass.
> 
> That's how I like to roll and Disney made it easy but this year ~wow what a mess.
> 
> Thankfully we will be done with Disney for awhile after this trip.


I was waiting for the prices to book our flight as well.....then decided we would do it no matter what and decided to add an additional day, and attend a Blue Jays game in Tampa on the 3rd (bonus!).  However, if the tickets are 150 I will be realllllllllly annoyed!!  I feel the same way  re: done with Disney for awhile.  I think it's time for a (long) break for us.


----------



## Velkoor

LauraLap said:


> if the tickets are 150 I will be realllllllllly annoyed!!


So hypothetically is the tickets are double last year's price or even triple, who wouldn't go? 

I mean we are only going this time of year because of the party (normally we go during Christmas). As our trip is planned around the party, if the tickets were $500 per person, we'd still get them. I'm not independently wealthy, we just really want to go.


----------



## Steffiesunshine

Velkoor said:


> So hypothetically is the tickets are double last year's price or even triple, who wouldn't go?
> 
> I mean we are only going this time of year because of the party (normally we go during Christmas). As our trip is planned around the party, if the tickets were $500 per person, we'd still get them. I'm not independently wealthy, we just really want to go.



If the tickets are above $100, I won't be going.  That's my cut off.


----------



## Laneybelle

Steffiesunshine said:


> If the tickets are above $100, I won't be going.  That's my cut off.


I'm in the same boat. This would be our first party, but I'm only willing to spend so much. I'd even be second-guessing spending that much. I'm hoping in the $80-$90 range. We are annual passholders and are going on this trip regardless of the Halloween party, I just thought it would be something new and fun to tack onto the trip, but I'm not willing to pay an absurd premium for it on top of the already high cost of going. Hoping to find out soon so I can finalize dining plans!


----------



## mousefan73

Thinking 100!is definatly our cut off. That's 400 total. We have 9 day tix. 


In that case BBB for daughtet, small dooney bag for me and DS gets something. Now when I think about it hmmmmm.


----------



## skippyman111

80 - 100 is my limit on tickets.   We are going anyways and the party was just a fun excursion for one evening for us.


----------



## mousefan73

EEyorelover22 said:


> Annoying, but I'll hang on to my cash longer.  The longer they wait, the more I talk myself into not paying high prices and doing something else that night.


 I hear you. The more I think about it, the more I'm thinking dooney bag instead!!


----------



## GillianP1301

Velkoor said:


> So hypothetically is the tickets are double last year's price or even triple, who wouldn't go?
> 
> I mean we are only going this time of year because of the party (normally we go during Christmas). As our trip is planned around the party, if the tickets were $500 per person, we'd still get them. I'm not independently wealthy, we just really want to go.



I'm pretty much in the same camp as you.  It's something we really want to do and won't always have a chance to do because we always travel late August/early September.  Realistically, I can't imagine them more than doubling in price (and even that is highly unlikely) and I would pay it. $500 I may rethink and opt for the VIP tour instead, which is $300 each.


----------



## DiannaVM

We've got all our adr's and stuff set, so really and truly the release of these tickets isn't really holding us back as far as dining. We were already going to do just QS meals all day on that day. I am just anxious to buy my ticket is all (and what it will cost!).


----------



## danielle782001

Still patiently waiting


----------



## alisonslp

Since we can get in the park early,  can we do FP from 4-7pm? We have not been to the parks on regular tix since they instituted the advanced online FP so I don't know how they work. Do you have to have park tix on MDE in order to do the online FP?


----------



## Huff

A few $'s more than last year would be my limit.  It's already over priced!
Its very difficult to plan out ADR's etc. when Disney doesn't release full schedule and prices until late.
Don't know if AK will be open late in the fall, don't know if fireworks will be at DHS etc.


----------



## ToyStory90

alisonslp said:


> Since we can get in the park early,  can we do FP from 4-7pm? We have not been to the parks on regular tix since they instituted the advanced online FP so I don't know how they work. Do you have to have park tix on MDE in order to do the online FP?


Yes you can do FPs on your party tickets for 4-7. You have to have the tickets to link the fastpasses.


Got one of my two dining reservations set and I got Pirate's League. But the Dining line suggesting that since I was staying club level that I contact Itinerary planning services, because they can put me on a wait list for those dining locations I don't get. When talking to them I asked if they knew when party tickets would be released and she said, "the same as last year, late june, early July."  I think she might've been confused because werent tickets release April last year?


----------



## Huff

ToyStory90 said:


> Yes you can do FPs on your party tickets for 4-7. You have to have the tickets to link the fastpasses.



Can we get FP's for the party that are disconnected from FP's on regular park ticket?  I assume that the 3 per day is for the two tickets combined?


----------



## monique5

ToyStory90 said:


> Yes you can do FPs on your party tickets for 4-7. You have to have the tickets to link the fastpasses.
> 
> 
> Got one of my two dining reservations set and I got Pirate's League. But the Dining line suggesting that since I was staying club level that I contact Itinerary planning services, because they can put me on a wait list for those dining locations I don't get. When talking to them I asked if they knew when party tickets would be released and she said, "the same as last year, late june, early July."  I think she might've been confused because werent tickets release April last year?



Yes, April 8th with prices released in February. And other CMs are saying May. At least be consistent. 

*Anyone --- Have tickets ever gone on sale in June (last 5 years)?*


----------



## BebopBaloo

What's the speculation for the cost of tickets this year? I'm guessing up $10/ticket from last year, but it would be nice if it were less than that. I'm really hoping it's not even more than $10/ticket.


----------



## ToyStory90

Huff said:


> Can we get FP's for the party that are disconnected from FP's on regular park ticket?  I assume that the 3 per day is for the two tickets combined?



I am not 100% sure but I think its just the 3 for the day. Hopefully someone else knows. 



monique5 said:


> Yes, April 8th with prices released in February. And other CMs are saying May. At least be consistent.
> 
> *Anyone --- Have tickets ever gone on sale in June (last 5 years)?*



I think this cast member was just completely confused...when I called ticketing this morning as well they told me sometime this month. I just thought concierge may know more or be willing to share more.



BebopBaloo said:


> What's the speculation for the cost of tickets this year? I'm guessing up $10/ticket from last year, but it would be nice if it were less than that. I'm really hoping it's not even more than $10/ticket.



we are not sure yet and were thinking theyd go up significantly due to the after hours event but since that was a flop we arent sure what to think...


----------



## Confederate Scott

monique5 said:


> Yes, April 8th with prices released in February. And other CMs are saying May. At least be consistent.
> 
> *Anyone --- Have tickets ever gone on sale in June (last 5 years)?*



I have found that the CM's generally have no idea what they are saying in many instances.   Along with giving inconsistent information.


----------



## Confederate Scott

ToyStory90 said:


> I am not 100% sure but I think its just the 3 for the day. Hopefully someone else knows.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this cast member was just completely confused...when I called ticketing this morning as well they told me sometime this month. I just thought concierge may know more or be willing to share more.
> 
> 
> 
> we are not sure yet and were thinking theyd go up significantly due to the after hours event but since that was a flop we arent sure what to think...



I do think they were holding off releasing the ticket prices to see if the $149 after hours event was a success.   Seeing that it was really not let's hope the 2016 price increases are minimal.


----------



## Just1Princess

I need to buy MNSSHP tickets this week! My daughter's birthday is Monday and it's part of her surprise!  I'd hate to tell her and then ticket prices be wayyy to high! Help me Disney!


----------



## Hawkeyegirls

Does anyone have any cute costume ideas to share for 3 generations of ladies?


----------



## BebopBaloo

Hawkeyegirls said:


> Does anyone have any cute costume ideas to share for 3 generations of ladies?



What about golden afternoon flowers from the garden in Alice in Wonderland? Depending on how many of you there are, one of you could be Alice?


----------



## BebopBaloo

Confederate Scott said:


> I do think they were holding off releasing the ticket prices to see if the $149 after hours event was a success.   Seeing that it was really not let's hope the 2016 price increases are minimal.



I'm rather glad it was a flop... hopefully the party tickets remain at a minimal increase...of course no increase would be nice too, but I'm not counting on that.


----------



## GillianP1301

BebopBaloo said:


> I'm rather glad it was a flop... hopefully the party tickets remain at a minimal increase...*of course no increase would be nice too, but I'm not counting on that*.



That would definitely be the most shocking of all the possible outcomes!


----------



## melancholywings

I don't understand the costume rules. Can adults dress up? And what does 'no layered' costumes mean. I'm going with 2 adults and a 15 year old. Thanks!


----------



## Velkoor

melancholywings said:


> I don't understand the costume rules. Can adults dress up? And what does 'no layered' costumes mean.



Adults can definitely dress up. I know I will be. The rules say that layered costumes will have extra scrutiny, nothing about them not be allowed. So stuff like Jedi robes would be allowed, but you may have to take a little longer in the security line. And the rules also says no capes, but I called and asked a CM and she asked her manager, Jedi robes are allowed they just cant touch the ground.


----------



## melancholywings

Thank you Velkoor!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Hawkeyegirls said:


> Does anyone have any cute costume ideas to share for 3 generations of ladies?


I don't know why, but when you said 3 ladies the first thing I thought of was fauna merryweather and flora, the three fairies from Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## Disneymom1126

I just really don't agree with the idea that the party cost is going to significantly change...

After hours event = 300 people in the park = super exclusive...= expensive

MNSSHP = 30,000 people in the park = not exclusive = no significant price change

Tickets went on sale this week historically with the exception of last year...they will be on sale soon and they will be at most $5-10 more than last year...that's my prediction!


----------



## Huff

Disneymom1126 said:


> After hours event = 300 people in the park = super exclusive...= expensive
> MNSSHP = 30,000 people in the park = not exclusive = no significant price change



Flip side:
After hours event = 300 people = no demand = lower price
MNSSHP = 30,000 people = high demand = price increase


----------



## Disneymom1126

Huff said:


> Flip side:
> After hours event = 300 people = no demand = lower price
> MNSSHP = 30,000 people = high demand = price increase



That's assuming there was some other reason the after hours event was in low demand...people would be all over it if the price was lower...and most MNSSHP don't sell out till the day of or week of if at all...so demand is met.


----------



## anneboleyn

I have $150/ticket budgeted. If they are less than that, great. I suppose I can go a little over that amount, but I would prefer not to.

I just want to know how much!! At least give us the prices, Disney!


----------



## kittyab

My DH has already said if it goes beyond a modest increase from last year, we will not be going.


----------



## kittyab

Disneymom1126 said:


> That's assuming there was some other reason the after hours event was in low demand...people would be all over it if the price was lower...and most MNSSHP don't sell out till the day of or week of if at all...so demand is met.



Didnt they only have 2 dates to sell out last year?


----------



## Disneymom1126

kittyab said:


> Didnt they only have 2 dates to sell out last year?



More than that sold out - the sold out dates are listed on the first post of this thread, but...there were less dates last year and aside from Halloween night and a few others, most didn't sell out till week of or day of the party.


----------



## HappyGrape

Our limit is set up at 100. I thought tickets are due to go on sale tomorrow


----------



## Kristina685

I thought they were maybe going to go on sale today.  I hope it's soon for no other reason than I'm super impatient


----------



## princessfionasmom

I'm hoping for less than $100 and ticket sales soon!  It's driving me nuts   waiting around to give Disney more of my $$.   This is probably DH's last trip due to an illness and MNSSHP is his favorite event so I'll probably spend more than I comfortable with. But that's ok because he's worth it


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Come on Disney! I want to buy our tickets!!!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

princessfionasmom said:


> I'm hoping for less than $100 and ticket sales soon!  It's driving me nuts   waiting around to give Disney more of my $$.   This is probably DH's last trip due to an illness and MNSSHP is his favorite event so I'll probably spend more than I comfortable with. But that's ok because he's worth it


I'm sorry about your DH.  I hope that your trip is extra magical!


----------



## squirrelsquad

I finally got my BOG dinner for my party night! Awkward time, but I can keep working on that.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I know it's a case of 'long long is a piece of string' but if i was planning to go to the Party on Sunday 25th September, how quickly do tickets usually sell out? Do i need to be there the moment they go online or will i have a few days to maybe get them in?


----------



## kittyab

I want way under $100.   I am willing to pay few bucks more than what I paid for last year but that is it.


----------



## monique5

Lee Matthews said:


> I know it's a case of 'long long is a piece of string' but if i was planning to go to the Party on Sunday 25th September, how quickly do tickets usually sell out? Do i need to be there the moment they go online or will i have a few days to maybe get them in?



You *should* have a few days, if not months. 

*2015 Sold Out Dates:* *9/15 (Sold Out 9/15), 9/22 (Sold Out 9/22) 9/25 (Sold Out 9/23), 9/27(Sold Out 9/26)*, 10/9, 10/23 (Sold Out 10/20), 10/25 (Sold Out 10/22), 10/27 (Sold Out on 10/19/15), 10/29 (Sold Out 10/14/16), 10/31 (Sold Out on 8/3/15) and 11/1 (Sold Out on 10/5/15)


----------



## kittyab

I wish they will hurry up, I am pass my 180 days. If I need to make changes to my schedule I need to know asap.  With free dining, it will be hard for me to make changes.  Everything is booking up.


----------



## tinkerbella16

Lee Matthews said:


> I know it's a case of 'long long is a piece of string' but if i was planning to go to the Party on Sunday 25th September, how quickly do tickets usually sell out? Do i need to be there the moment they go online or will i have a few days to maybe get them in?


They don't sell out that fast. If and when they do sell out, it is almost always closer to that specific party date. The party that is ON Halloween always sells out way before October, since that is the most popular one guests will attend. You don't have to jump on and buy them as soon as they go on sale. You should have time.


----------



## TexasTSL

KT0191 said:


> They extended hours last year on MNSSHP days. I think they extended them until 8 pm?


That would be great.  The CM I spoke to said that the hours would not change, but from what I read on these boards, I think sometimes they give out wrong information.


----------



## TwoMisfits

If the 2016 parties go up to $100, that'd be a HUGE increase...honestly, as consumers, we should not jump on these tickets if they get close to $100 - rather, we should wait and see if Disney is forced to discount (as they have done for the magic morning and evening events).  I mean, they already raised prices about 10% from 2014 to 2015.  And 10% in a period of 1% inflation is already a huge price jump for a NON-refundable ticket at a shortened park event.  And for reference, Universal is charging $73/night for their 2016 Halloween event (and requiring a minimum 1 day park ticket purchase usable on a different day or pre-existing AP) - although Saturdays are not included.   

For Disney price reference...

2015 Prices
Dates: Sept. 15, 18, 20, 22, 25, 27; Oct. 1
Advance Purchase Price (adults/children): $68 / $63
Day of Event Price (adults/children): $74 / $69

Dates: Oct. 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29, Nov. 1
Advance Purchase Price (adults/children): $74 / $69
Day of Event Price (adults/children): $79 / $74

Dates: Oct. 31
Price, no matter when you buy them (adults/children): $87/ $82

2014 Prices
September nights
Ages 10+ - $62 + tax
Ages 3 to 9 - $57 + tax

October nights
Ages 10+ - $67 + tax
Ages 3 to 9 - $62+ tax

Same Day Purchase
September nights
Ages 10+ - $68 + tax
Ages 3 to 9 - $63 + tax

October nights
Ages 10+ - $71 + tax
Ages 3 to 9 - $66+ tax

Premium Night
October 31 2014
Ages 10+ - $77 + tax


----------



## TexasTSL

ToyStory90 said:


> Im surprised they are closing early on a party night! Going to book our Pirates League tomorrow to be 180 from our party. Hopefully they are open later. I thought I read they extended hours on party nights?


I was surprised too.  The CM told me they are usually open until 4:00, but that on party nights this year they would be closing at 2:00.  He also told me the closing time for the party dates was firm.  I did ask him if there was a chance that they might extend hours.

He kind of pushed the idea of me buying extra park days.  I don't know.  Maybe they are closing early to get people to do add extra days.  Just a guess!


----------



## kittyab

TwoMisfits said:


> If the 2016 parties go up to $100, that'd be a HUGE increase...honestly, as consumers, we should not jump on these tickets if they get close to $100 - rather, we should wait and see if Disney is forced to discount (as they have done for the magic morning and evening events).  I mean, they already raised prices about 10% from 2014 to 2015.  And 10% in a period of 1% inflation is already a huge price jump for a NON-refundable ticket at a shortened park event.  And for reference, Universal is charging $73/night for their 2016 Halloween event (and requiring a minimum 1 day park ticket purchase usable on a different day or pre-existing AP) - although Saturdays are not included.
> 
> For Disney price reference...
> 
> 2015 Prices
> Dates: Sept. 15, 18, 20, 22, 25, 27; Oct. 1
> Advance Purchase Price (adults/children): $68 / $63
> Day of Event Price (adults/children): $74 / $69
> 
> Dates: Oct. 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29, Nov. 1
> Advance Purchase Price (adults/children): $74 / $69
> Day of Event Price (adults/children): $79 / $74
> 
> Dates: Oct. 31
> Price, no matter when you buy them (adults/children): $87/ $82
> 
> 2014 Prices
> September nights
> Ages 10+ - $62 + tax
> Ages 3 to 9 - $57 + tax
> 
> October nights
> Ages 10+ - $67 + tax
> Ages 3 to 9 - $62+ tax
> 
> Same Day Purchase
> September nights
> Ages 10+ - $68 + tax
> Ages 3 to 9 - $63 + tax
> 
> October nights
> Ages 10+ - $71 + tax
> Ages 3 to 9 - $66+ tax
> 
> Premium Night
> October 31 2014
> Ages 10+ - $77 + tax



DVC members get a discount.


----------



## acpalmer

kittyab said:


> DVC members get a discount.



On some dates, but certainly not all.


----------



## kittyab

I noticed they haven't given out much information on the food & wine festival either.   It is past the 180 day mark for many people.   They need to get going!


----------



## publix subs

Tickets on sale tomorrow!!!!
http://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html


----------



## Iowamomof4

publix subs said:


> Tickets on sale tomorrow!!!!
> http://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html



Yay! Now if only we could have a price leak so we would know what to expect!


----------



## MAF

I'm excited and nervous at the same time!  Hopefully the prices will stay somewhat the same as last year.


----------



## KT0191

TexasTSL said:


> That would be great.  The CM I spoke to said that the hours would not change, but from what I read on these boards, I think sometimes they give out wrong information.


Oh, they do. They're so bad about giving wrong info!


publix subs said:


> Tickets on sale tomorrow!!!!
> http://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html


May 5th! I was right!


----------



## mmafan

TTTTTTOOOOOOOMMMMMAAAARRRRROOOOOWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tix for all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janed

Can't decide between October 30 and 31.  Guess I'll have to do major planning tonight.


----------



## seashell996

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS Tickets


----------



## SoarinSC

Sweet Christmas YES!! Targeting 10/30 and 10/31


----------



## seashell996

Oct 31


----------



## ToyStory90

TexasTSL said:


> I was surprised too.  The CM told me they are usually open until 4:00, but that on party nights this year they would be closing at 2:00.  He also told me the closing time for the party dates was firm.  I did ask him if there was a chance that they might extend hours.
> 
> He kind of pushed the idea of me buying extra park days.  I don't know.  Maybe they are closing early to get people to do add extra days.  Just a guess!




My pirates league res I got for 10/31 is 3:10...so maybe not all nights they are closing early?


----------



## ToyStory90

publix subs said:


> Tickets on sale tomorrow!!!!
> http://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html



You just made my day! Also if they don't go on sale tomorrow I will cry and blame you


----------



## monique5

publix subs said:


> Tickets on sale tomorrow!!!!
> http://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html



Yeah! Thanks for update. Wish we had prices before tickets go on sale.


----------



## monique5

ToyStory90 said:


> You just made my day! Also if they don't go on sale tomorrow I will cry and blame you



True Story!


----------



## monique5

SoarinSC said:


> Sweet Christmas YES!! Targeting 10/30 and 10/31



Same!


----------



## mrocco90

Thinking of doing the halloween party 10/30 and 10/31. We went last year on 11/1 and loved it.
Has anyone ever done two parties in one trip? We will also be doing the Christmas party on the 11/8.


----------



## brownie_17

I may or may not have just did a little dance.....
So ready to put another piece together for our trip. Next, waiting for fastpass day.


----------



## GillianP1301

I think I got a little too excited reading tickets on sale tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## publix subs

ToyStory90 said:


> You just made my day! Also if they don't go on sale tomorrow I will cry and blame you


please don't I have to sit through a root canal tomorrow


----------



## publix subs

going after 10/31 tomorrow. I'll buy 9/16 in a few weeks.


----------



## kittyab

publix subs said:


> Tickets on sale tomorrow!!!!
> http://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html



I hope the prices are reasonable.    Me & DD want to go this year but DH will not pay much more than what we paid last year.


----------



## damren

Anyone know the answer to this?  I know for sure I want 2 tickets, one for me & DD, my husband may go and maybe a friend of DD.  When you purchase tickets do I have to link them to a person or can I do that at a later date...


----------



## Texas Mickey

mrocco90 said:


> Thinking of doing the halloween party 10/30 and 10/31. We went last year on 11/1 and loved it.
> Has anyone ever done two parties in one trip? We will also be doing the Christmas party on the 11/8.



We did back to back parties Oct 12th & 13th last year. Halloween Desert Party and shows the first night and mostly rides the second night. We had a great time both nights. This year we are just doing the one night going on the 31st but it should be alot of fun being there on Halloween!


----------



## Uconnyankee12

Finally!! Can't wait!!! Now just waiting on prices--- maybe 2 parties if somewhat reasonable!!


----------



## Dash7

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/05/break...s-full-pricing-breakdown-go-on-sale-tomorrow/


----------



## vinotinto

I wish they would also hurry up and add to the calendars the days and times for the Star Wars fireworks. This is a priority for us, and since they did not add them every night in May, I am second-guessing my plan. Since there's no MNSSHP on Saturdays, I had been planning on hitting Star Wars on Saturday. Well, then they didn't include Star Wars fireworks on Saturday in May. For folks going a full week, it's probably less of an issue, but we go 4-5 nights and with ROL, F&W, and Star Wars fireworks, it doesn't leave a lot of wiggle room for MNSSHP.


----------



## vinotinto

Dash7 said:


> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/05/break...s-full-pricing-breakdown-go-on-sale-tomorrow/


Interesting, the September dates are much cheaper. Halloween is at a premium. Overall, the pricing does not look too bad, but I am wondering if they are planning to sell as many tickets as they did last year. 30,000+ is a lot of people to share with my $380.

I was undecided between Oct 6 and 7. I guess Oct 6 is it, since it's cheaper.


----------



## ToyStory90

The prices are horrific. $105 for Halloween???? I am heartbroken. I want to go so I will pay it but what crap is that! Also if the prices go down, will Disney reimburse me the difference?


----------



## publix subs

$105 for Halloween is a kick in the ***.


----------



## HappyGrape

what % is the tax?


----------



## chupacabra

Booooooooooo Disney!!!


----------



## TwoMisfits

TwoMisfits said:


> If the 2016 parties go up to $100, that'd be a HUGE increase...honestly, as consumers, we should not jump on these tickets if they get close to $100 - rather, we should wait and see if Disney is forced to discount (as they have done for the magic morning and evening events).  I mean, they already raised prices about 10% from 2014 to 2015.  And 10% in a period of 1% inflation is already a huge price jump for a NON-refundable ticket at a shortened park event.  And for reference, Universal is charging $73/night for their 2016 Halloween event (and requiring a minimum 1 day park ticket purchase usable on a different day or pre-existing AP) - although Saturdays are not included.
> 
> For Disney price reference...
> 
> 2015 Prices
> Dates: Sept. 15, 18, 20, 22, 25, 27; Oct. 1
> Advance Purchase Price (adults/children): $68 / $63
> Day of Event Price (adults/children): $74 / $69
> 
> Dates: Oct. 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29, Nov. 1
> Advance Purchase Price (adults/children): $74 / $69
> Day of Event Price (adults/children): $79 / $74
> 
> Dates: Oct. 31
> Price, no matter when you buy them (adults/children): $87/ $82
> 
> 2014 Prices
> September nights
> Ages 10+ - $62 + tax
> Ages 3 to 9 - $57 + tax
> 
> October nights
> Ages 10+ - $67 + tax
> Ages 3 to 9 - $62+ tax
> 
> Same Day Purchase
> September nights
> Ages 10+ - $68 + tax
> Ages 3 to 9 - $63 + tax
> 
> October nights
> Ages 10+ - $71 + tax
> Ages 3 to 9 - $66+ tax
> 
> Premium Night
> October 31 2014
> Ages 10+ - $77 + tax


*MICKEY’S NOT-SO-SCARY HALLOWEEN PARTY 2016*


September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 29, 30
October 2, 4, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 28, 30, 31
*September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 25 –* $72.00 plus tax age 10+, $67.00 plus tax age 3-9 in advance, $79.00/$74 same-day

*September 29, 30 –* $79.00 plus tax age 10+, $74.00 plus tax age 3-9 in advance, $88/$83.00 same-day

*October 2, 6* – $86.00 plus tax age 10+, $81.00 plus tax age 3-9 in advance, $95.00/$90 same-day

*October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 27 –* $91.00 plus tax age 10+, $86.00 plus tax age 3-9 in advance, $95.00/$90 same-day

*September 23* – $85.00 plus tax age 10+, $80.00 plus tax age 3-9

*October 7, 14, 21, 28, 30 –* $95.00 plus tax age 10+, $90.00 plus tax age 3-9

*October 31–* $105.00 plus tax age 10+, $100.00 plus tax age 3-9

Passholder Rates available 9/2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 23, 25, 29, 30; 10/2, 6 – Rates are $67-80 (depends on night) plus tax. Disney Vacation Club members also have discounts on additional nights (including all dates APs already get) 10/4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, & 20 ranging between $62-83.

Those are some large October increases, some crazily so.  $74 to $95 for some of those Friday nights is enormous...


----------



## mrocco90

Well those prices are higher then expected. I guess we will only be doing one party this year.


----------



## SarahSnow

Dash7 said:


> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/05/break...s-full-pricing-breakdown-go-on-sale-tomorrow/



Thank you!


----------



## KT0191

HappyGrape said:


> what % is the tax?


7.5% I think?


----------



## laura3773

Ugghh. Anyone know what October military discount will look like? $91 in advance for my party is a bit rich for my blood...


----------



## tinkerbella16

Dash7 said:


> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/05/break...s-full-pricing-breakdown-go-on-sale-tomorrow/


These prices are pretty much what I figured.. Halloween night is $105! Not really surprised.


----------



## KT0191

I wonder why Sept 23 is a random high price.


----------



## them2854

Any ideas why Sept 23rd is more expensive then the other Friday's in September?


----------



## TwoMisfits

KT0191 said:


> I wonder why Sept 23 is a random high price.



It's a Friday - they've spiked the prices on all Fridays (at least the ones during Food and Wine)...


----------



## ToyStory90

Just spoke with ticketing. They said any party night that does not sell out and they lower the price of, they will reimburse you. You just call ticketing or go to guest relations and they can make the adjustment.


----------



## jknc

I guess on Halloween instead of candy they will be passing out gold coins.

The beat down from Disney is epic.


----------



## TwoMisfits

ToyStory90 said:


> Just spoke with ticketing. They said any party night that does not sell out and they lower the price of, they will reimburse you. You just call ticketing or go to guest relations and they can make the adjustment.



You know it's sad that I can't decide if this is sarcasm or real...


----------



## KT0191

TwoMisfits said:


> It's a Friday - they've spiked the prices on all Fridays (at least the ones during Food and Wine)...


Sept 16 and Sept 30 are also Friday's with cheaper prices.


----------



## them2854

TwoMisfits said:


> It's a Friday - they've spiked the prices on all Fridays (at least the ones during Food and Wine)...



I thought so too, but the other Friday's in Sept are cheaper... 
9/16 is $72/$67 and 
9/30 is $79/$74 but
9/23 is $85/$80


----------



## TwoMisfits

KT0191 said:


> Sept 16 and Sept 30 are also Friday's with cheaper prices.



But Sep 30 is still more than other days...seems they've decided local Flordians and others love to come down for weekends of Food and Wine and holiday parties and they are gonna jack the prices on them...and they may have many more hotel weekend-only bookings around the 23rd, so they felt "comfortable" hiking the price for that one...


----------



## ToyStory90

TwoMisfits said:


> You know it's sad that I can't decide if this is sarcasm or real...



What?


----------



## TwoMisfits

ToyStory90 said:


> What?



Getting a refund...b/c if no one buys the tickets for the hiked price, Disney would probably have to have another "fire sale" - you start the trend of overpricing and having a late sale, and people start to expect it...


----------



## Iowamomof4

them2854 said:


> I thought so too, but the other Friday's in Sept are cheaper...
> 9/16 is $72/$67 and
> 9/30 is $79/$74 but
> 9/23 is $85/$80



The expensive one, isn't that the first full week of F&W? I think so. Maybe that explains it.


----------



## KT0191

Iowamomof4 said:


> The expensive one, isn't that the first full week of F&W? I think so. Maybe that explains it.


F&W starts 9/14


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Now i can't wait for the joy of waiting on hold tomorrow or seeing good ol' donald and stitch on the site telling me its busy or down


----------



## Disneymom1126

Welp!  Okay...so one less table service meal for us should cover the cost difference...of course we've planned on a Friday party to save it to the "last thing we do" on the trip...now I'm wondering if we should save a few bucks and choose a different night of the week!


----------



## TwoMisfits

FeralCatRogue said:


> Now i can't wait for the joy of waiting on hold tomorrow or seeing good ol' donald and stitch on the site telling me its busy or down



While I could go to a party, I'm gonna wait until I see the weather forecast for my trip.  Since I'm not going Halloween, I don't expect my party date to sell out before a few days prior (if that) and if it does, I could head down to the dark side and check theirs out for the $73 (since I have an AP there - heck, I might have to check if that gets me a discount now that I've seen these prices - wasn't planning on haunted houses, but wasn't planning on dropping 3 figures per ticket plus tax, either...

My time is valuable...and I figure once I decide, there won't be a phone wait...and maybe there will be a sale...


----------



## Roxyfire

Ho boy, the date I was thinking about going (Tuesday 10/4) is more expensive than the preceeding Sunday (10/2).  At over $90 + tax each, that's just way beyond my willingness to pay. I'm hoping this isn't true but if it is, sounds like a night at the pool instead.


----------



## Laneybelle

Can anyone tell me if I can buy more than one ticket at the annual passholder rate? For example, my husband, my best friend, and myself are going. Could I buy all three of our tickets at the passholder rate even though only myself and my husband are annual passholders? Or just one per passholder? Thanks guys!


----------



## Disneymom1126

I agree with the previous poster that said it would be great if they reduced the capacity for the parties...but given the increases in all the food menus, etc....I highly doubt that is the case!


----------



## Jennasis

Yep. We're out. Definitely just going to spend the evening getting a nice dinner and then watching the fireworks from the poly Beach instead


----------



## ToyStory90

What time will tickets go on sale? Same time as dining opens? 6am?


----------



## Just1Princess

Can you buy tickets online, or by phone only usually?  There's one cheaper (lol) night during our stay and the rest are higher,  so I don't want to get stuck paying more than I have to.


----------



## RachaelA

We might be priced out after this year since we go at the end of october. We still have 1 free kid so it's not too horrible this year.


----------



## brownie_17

Out of Sunday Oct 2nd or Tuesday Oct 4th parties, which might less crowded?


----------



## kittyab

MAF said:


> I'm excited and nervous at the same time!  Hopefully the prices will stay somewhat the same as last year.



I am nervous too.    My DD really wants to go.   Please Disney don't be too greedy or your will break a little girl's heart.


----------



## Janed

We're out.  Can't justify nearly $450 for one evening with 30,000 others.  I'd rather actually spend $600 for the After Hours event with 5,000 of my closest friends.


----------



## Eoywin

The prices are higher but we are still planning on going. We are just going to not do a dessert party like I had planned.

Plus since it's just me and my daughter, it's not terribly expensive in the grand scheme of things


----------



## GraceMonica

Welp, officially not doing the party. We will be going with park hoppers instead. 

Good thing I'm staying at the poly and can catch hallowishes on 4 out of the 7 nights we're there.


----------



## seashell996

For those people going on Oct 31 are you still going with the prices 105.00  We are


----------



## TwoMisfits

If you are planning on going, I'd encourage you to not buy tickets right away.  Let Disney not sell these right away and see that their prices are out of line...since so few parties sold out less year and there are MORE parties this year, you have nothing to lose and everything to gain.  If we all did it, we might well get cheaper tickets as the event draws near...and the shock of selling very few tickets for awhile could wake up Disney.  It's one thing to not sell a new event - it's a total other thing to not sell a very popular event...


----------



## GingerFyre

Ouch! That is steep! We are planning to go October 23rd but regardless our whole week is the same price. Since my mom and I have never been I'm gonna splurge this time. Will just get the cheaper discount tickets for La Nouba instead of the more expensive seats there to off set the cost of these.


----------



## seashell996

what's this about a dessert party at MNNSHP


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Woohoo! So glad we can buy our tickets tomorrow!!!  What time do you think this will open online?


----------



## Lee Matthews

Prices are about what i expected


----------



## sunshinemelody

Laneybelle said:


> My DH, best friend, and I are going to be there Labor Day weekend this year. We are staying at AKL for the first time and also planning to do the MNSSHP for the first time (if they'd just release the prices/availability for those darn tickets!). I'm a little nervous about the first party after reading those awful threads about last year, but we will take it in stride! We are frequent visitors, so just being at Disney during the celebration is good enough for us.


Going during that first party as well. Super excited.


----------



## them2854

brownie_17 said:


> Out of Sunday Oct 2nd or Tuesday Oct 4th parties, which might less crowded?



When I was researching I read the weekday parties might be a tad less crowded. But if it sells out the crowds will be the same no matter which day.


----------



## snowybelle

Ticket prices are about what I expected. Still planning on going to two parties in September.


----------



## anneboleyn

Prices are actually a lot less than I was prepared to pay, so I will have extra money in the budget!! Here is hoping there some time of special Villians event or dessert party!!


----------



## sunshinemelody

kittyab said:


> I am nervous too.    My DD really wants to go.   Please Disney don't be too greedy or your will break a little girl's heart.


Have you looked at the prices for the day you wanted to go? Hopefully Disney doesn't/didn't break your daughter's heart.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

seashell996 said:


> For those people going on Oct 31 are you still going with the prices 105.00  We are


Definitely, prices are what I anticipated with the other changes.


----------



## TechieRose

TwoMisfits said:


> If you are planning on going, I'd encourage you to not buy tickets right away.  Let Disney not sell these right away and see that their prices are out of line...since so few parties sold out less year and there are MORE parties this year, you have nothing to lose and everything to gain.  If we all did it, we might well get cheaper tickets as the event draws near...and the shock of selling very few tickets for awhile could wake up Disney.  It's one thing to not sell a new event - it's a total other thing to not sell a very popular event...



We'll be buying tickets tomorrow as we are only going to be at Disney World over one party date so it just isn't worth it to risk waiting. If you are there over multiple party dates or are a local I could see how it could make sense to wait.


----------



## policycobb




----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

seashell996 said:


> For those people going on Oct 31 are you still going with the prices 105.00  We are


We are still going Oct 31 too. I was a little surprised to see the price over $100.


----------



## old feller

chigirl said:


> Awesome!!! We saw the fall decor in 2012 and loved it!!! Our 25th wedding anniversary is 9/1....this is our 1st trip alone as a married couple. We didnt have a honeymoon and had our daughter right after our 1st anniversary. We only went on family trips in 25 years!!! Its also our first trip with to wdw without DD, 23, and DD, 18 so Im excited, but sad, too...but we've actually celebrated all of our birthdays there, so it will be nice to celebrate our anniversary there! THANKS!!!


Smell the roses...enjoy


----------



## Howmanysleeps?

Soooo excited, any idea what time the tickets usually go on sale?


----------



## SarahSnow

We don't start our stay until Sept 27 but we will already be in Florida on Sept 25 thinking we might go to the party then save a little cash and gain an extra night in the parks that we had reserved for a party.


----------



## Texas Mickey

seashell996 said:


> For those people going on Oct 31 are you still going with the prices 105.00  We are



We are!


----------



## KT0191

If I go, I'm going on 9/11. I'm going to wait and see how the first two parties are before I buy tickets. If it sells out, oh well. I have Pirates and Pals booked for that night.


----------



## Nicole N.

Husband and I plan on going September 30th, never been to one, looking forward to going


----------



## Steffiesunshine

TexasTSL said:


> I was surprised too.  The CM told me they are usually open until 4:00, but that on party nights this year they would be closing at 2:00.  He also told me the closing time for the party dates was firm.  I did ask him if there was a chance that they might extend hours.
> 
> He kind of pushed the idea of me buying extra park days.  I don't know.  Maybe they are closing early to get people to do add extra days.  Just a guess!




He had to be mistaken.  The ADRs for party nights were already opened. Anything after 6:20pm, the reservation noted you needed a valid party ticket to remain in the park.   The 6pm ADRs did not say that.   They can't be closing at 2pm.  As previous years, per the ADRS, they will be closing at 7pm.


----------



## BattyKoda

We'll be there for the first party; price is actually less than what I was worried about.


----------



## Momtwofour

laura3773 said:


> Ugghh. Anyone know what October military discount will look like? $91 in advance for my party is a bit rich for my blood...


What military discount is this?? We are going in October and couldnt get the room discount. We are getting our park tickets at SOG. Is there another discount??


----------



## Disneylover99

BattyKoda said:


> We'll be there for the first party; price is actually less than what I was worried about.


We'll be at the first party too! 
I actually thought tickets would be much more expensive as well. I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## BattyKoda

Disneylover99 said:


> We'll be at the first party too!
> I actually thought tickets would be much more expensive as well. I'm pleasantly surprised.



Shush, not too loud, there's still time for them to raise the price before they go on sale.


----------



## AquaDame

Man, I had a hard time swallowing the higher price on Halloween LAST year.. now its $105..? I guess I am glad we moved to July so I won't have to play chicken with my wallet!


----------



## mmafan

BattyKoda said:


> We'll be there for the first party; price is actually less than what I was worried about.


where did you see a price for THIs year???????


----------



## BattyKoda

them2854 said:


> I thought so too, but the other Friday's in Sept are cheaper...
> 9/16 is $72/$67 and
> 9/30 is $79/$74 but
> 9/23 is $85/$80



Just be aware that the prices do go up the closer to Halloween you get



Dash7 said:


> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/05/break...s-full-pricing-breakdown-go-on-sale-tomorrow/





mmafan said:


> where did you see a price for THIs year???????



Here you go.


----------



## disneymom0104

Did most of the parties sell out last year?

We have only done the MNSSHP in 2008 and at that time we only really heard about it from another guest while standing in line for Soarin'. We bought our tickets the day before the party, and I think we attend the 2nd party. We felt the crowds were very easily manageable, we were able to do everything we wanted and we absolutely loved it. In 2010 the party started later in the month and we missed the 1st one by just a couple days. We did the DL Halloween party in 2011 and found it to be miserable. It was packed like sardines, and was nothing like we had ever seen before. While the kids still had fun, we definitely didn't experience the magic like the WDW party in 2008. This year, we will be at WDW for the 1st and 2nd parties, and are planning on attending the 2nd party. Just hoping to experience some of that magic that we did the first time we went!


----------



## ToyStory90

Just spoke with ticketing...one person said 7am, called again...they said it varies and there's no way to tell...so that's not helpful at all.


----------



## Steffiesunshine

Does anyone know how accurate WDWNews Today is?  Is there a chance they are estimating prices? 

As long as they stay below my limit of $100 pp, I'm in for my date!


----------



## EEyorelover22

Does anyone know if the AP discount and the DVC discount are the same?


----------



## KelleyMaire

Has anyone heard about them maybe dropping the price if tickets don't sell? Then reimbursing others who have bought tickets


----------



## seashell996

Texas Mickey said:


> We are!


Hey texas your also staying at the same resort as us


----------



## Disneylover99

BattyKoda said:


> Shush, not too loud, there's still time for them to raise the price before they go on sale.


Good point.
Well then.......


----------



## seashell996

seashell996 said:


> Hey texas your also staying at the same resort as us


yep we have a pool view oct thru nov 5 POR


----------



## Disneymom1126

KelleyMaire said:


> Has anyone heard about them maybe dropping the price if tickets don't sell? Then reimbursing others who have bought tickets



People have bounced this idea around - it's highly doubtful this would happen IMO, they didn't even reduce the price of the late night event for general public, only for DVC and maybe AP? holders....they won't have an issue selling these tickets - for all those saying they won't go there are just as many who have never been and will be going


----------



## monique5

seashell996 said:


> For those people going on Oct 31 are you still going with the prices 105.00  We are



Yes.


----------



## KelleyMaire

monique5 said:


> Yes.


Yup! Kills me to pay that price..almost as much as a full day at the park! I'll be there at 4pm until close to get my $ worth! Trying to make myself feel better by saying "once in a lifetime " lol


----------



## anneboleyn

KelleyMaire said:


> Yup! Kills me to pay that price..almost as much as a full day at the park! I'll be there at 4pm until close to get my $ worth! Trying to make myself feel better by saying "once in a lifetime " lol



It really is worth it, IMO! It is so much fun and even though all parties I have gone to have been sold out, I didn't think it was crowded whatsoever  Hope that helps!!


----------



## publix subs

I absolutely loved last years. $105 sucks but it's a no brainer. see y'all the 31st.


----------



## ToyStory90

KelleyMaire said:


> Has anyone heard about them maybe dropping the price if tickets don't sell? Then reimbursing others who have bought tickets



Yes, see my reply about it a little bit ago. 

Ticketing confirmed if the night doesn't sell out and prices drop, call them or go to guest relations and they will reimburse you the difference.


----------



## CervezaSnob

publix subs said:


> Tickets on sale tomorrow!!!!
> http://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html


Awesome!  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## minorthr

Not as bad as I thought it would be


----------



## seashell996

seashell996 said:


> Hey texas your also staying at the same resort as us


Did u get the discount ? saved us 400 that's 400 MNSSHP oct 31 tickets


----------



## Srbright

This isn't unusual.  It is supply and demand.  The September 8 & 11 parties are only $4 more than last year; these are the two that we are going to.  It is only $5/pp more than 2014.

For the Halloween ones they are trying to smooth out the demand.  If you look at the historical information they get a lot of sold out parties so they are rasing the price.  People either won't go (but I bet Halloween will still be sold out) or they will go on a cheaper night. This will smooth out the crowds; pushing people to parties with less attendance.  The difference is $18/pp higher than last year.  The difference between the first party and 10/31 last year was $19/pp and now it will be $33/pp more; a $14 difference.  That really isn't that much.  I'm actually suprised that the difference wasn't made higher before.  Being at the Halloween party ON the actual date of Halloween does have a monetary value.

Stacy


----------



## sweetyk83

Did prices get released for military discount MNSSHP tickets? 
Crossing my fingers they'll offer them!


----------



## vinotinto

Our tickets are only $7-$12 more per person than last year (depending on choosing Thurs or Fri). Based on this year's increases in the prices of resort, tickets, food, and "extra" events (while cutting staff and capacity), this is not that bad.


----------



## Jhondy210

I have an AP for the first time this year…can I buy more than one ticket with the AP discount or does everyone in my party need an AP to get the discounted tickets for everyone?


----------



## kangamangus

Going on Halloween! All 11 of us....good thing I'm an RN who can pick up an extra weekend to pay for it


----------



## DiannaVM

I don't know how to feel about prices. By the time we go our mortgage will have kicked in (and my car insurance is due   Although I have already been budgeting myself so it's not a big lump sum by then), so any extra expense for the trip is a tough pill to swallow. 

That said, despite the fact that we will now be paying close to $200 for the party, as much as it pains me to pay that much I also know that if we don't do it I will regret it. We are not planning on going back to Disney for several years, so I might as well go out with a bang lol. MNSSHP is one of my favorite things.


----------



## Huff

publix subs said:


> Tickets on sale tomorrow!!!!
> http://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html



Any idea what time for online purchase?  I assume 7am for phone?


----------



## lostmypooh

I am so excited!  It will be my first ever party!  September 2nd can't come soon enough!!


----------



## Disneylover99

lostmypooh said:


> I am so excited!  It will be my first ever party!  September 2nd can't come soon enough!!


I'm so happy and excited for such an early party.


----------



## KangaFan

It sounds like a lot of you will be buying when they go on sale--what happens if the weather is bad--has anyone had the parade/fireworks cancelled due to evening storms?  I'm tempted to purchase in advance for 4-7pm fast passes, but the last time we went in Sept, it rained the whole week.


----------



## Disneymom1126

ToyStory90 said:


> Yes, see my reply about it a little bit ago.
> 
> Ticketing confirmed if the night doesn't sell out and prices drop, call them or go to guest relations and they will reimburse you the difference.



I don't doubt they would refund the difference if the price dropped...I just doubt they will drop the price even if it isn't sold out, I don't know of them ever dropping the price of MNSSHP, but I've only been paying attention the last 3 years...so maybe further back they did?


----------



## ali2083

KangaFan said:


> It sounds like a lot of you will be buying when they go on sale--what happens if the weather is bad--has anyone had the parade/fireworks cancelled due to evening storms?  I'm tempted to purchase in advance for 4-7pm fast passes, but the last time we went in Sept, it rained the whole week.



This happened to my family in 2012 - it poured the entire night. The fireworks were cancelled and the parades as well, someone later told us they had the parade at 11:30 or midnight. After speaking with a friend back home who had family visiting at the same time we went to the front desk at POP where we were staying, we had the option to get tickets to another night or have the full amount refunded. I'm not sure how often they do this, it was end of September/early October.


----------



## Jafar4Prez

I've seen the question asked a couple times already but am hoping that someone has an answer....we are going with friends with DVC, we don't have it but are they able to buy tickets for us with the discount if offered for DVC members or can they only use it for their tickets? Our friends brought it up but have no idea if its possible...


----------



## KristiKat

Momtwofour said:


> What military discount is this?? We are going in October and couldnt get the room discount. We are getting our park tickets at SOG. Is there another discount??



Disney usually has certain party night when the tickets are discounted for military. I looked into it on Military Tips but the dates are usually in September.


----------



## alisonslp

ToyStory90 said:


> Yes, see my reply about it a little bit ago.
> 
> Ticketing confirmed if the night doesn't sell out and prices drop, call them or go to guest relations and they will reimburse you the difference.



I would not bet on this. There are a lot of dates that don't sell out and they don't reduce the cost of the tickets. 



KelleyMaire said:


> Yup! Kills me to pay that price..almost as much as a full day at the park! I'll be there at 4pm until close to get my $ worth! Trying to make myself feel better by saying "once in a lifetime " lol


 Probably preaching to the choir, since you said you are already goiing but for those on teetering - Remember that while the ticket is expensive, there are so many benefits to it. All the photopass opportunities with characters dressed in their Halloween gear, crowds at less than half you would get on a typical day, special parade,  bags full of candy! I swear we walked out with more than $100 worth of candy 2 years ago. Now, we had 5 people but hey, that's at least $20 a person!  And if you get in at 4 and stay til 12, that's 8 hours, which is almost what a typical family would spend at MK anyway. Given the lower crowds, you likely will be able to do many of your favorite rides a few times, bring up the value even more. 

I have to say, when we went 2 years ago, we had waivered back and forth about the cost especially since we have 5 (all adult price). But we had the best time as family taking all the costume character photos, walking the park looking at all the kids dressed up, and trick or treating. Worth every bit of it and my kids were teens. I asked them if they wanted to go this year, thinking they might not want to waste their time at MK, as the rides are a bit kiddish for them now - all about the big coasters. But they were thrilled! The only thing we didn't get to go on last time wasthe dwarf train. It was too bust the first time we passed by it and when we went back, it had been shut down for mechanical. By then it was too late to reasonably think they were going to get it running before the park shut down so we left.


----------



## sandam1

Last time that I bought my party tickets through a travel agent so I'm wondering how the tickets work. Do you get actual tickets sent to you or do they do them electronically? Also, the person I am traveling with has a Disney Visa. Is there any benefit to having her purchase them and then I can pay her back?


----------



## alisonslp

Jafar4Prez said:


> I've seen the question asked a couple times already but am hoping that someone has an answer....we are going with friends with DVC, we don't have it but are they able to buy tickets for us with the discount if offered for DVC members or can they only use it for their tickets? Our friends brought it up but have no idea if its possible...



I "think" the dvc owners can buy a couple extra tickets but not positive. They should be able to check easily on the DVC website.


----------



## pangyal

Any thoughts as to why the AP/DVC discounts aren't being applied to the Tuesday, Sept. 20 date (naturally, the only day I can go)? Is there something that would make that night busier than usual? It's our first MNNSHP so I want to get it as right as I can ...


Edit- turns out they are. Yippee!


----------



## triplejen

lostmypooh said:


> I am so excited!  It will be my first ever party!  September 2nd can't come soon enough!!


You and me both! I always miss it because we fly home before labor day. I am so excited that we get to go this year!!


----------



## Momtwofour

KristiKat said:


> Disney usually has certain party night when the tickets are discounted for military. I looked into it on Military Tips but the dates are usually in September.


Ya, I saw that. Boo!


----------



## sls404

Jhondy210 said:


> I have an AP for the first time this year…can I buy more than one ticket with the AP discount or does everyone in my party need an AP to get the discounted tickets for everyone?


Yes, unless they changed things you should be able to buy more than one ticket. I bought 3 tickets with my discount 2 years ago.


----------



## asbyrneva

I know I'll get flamed but I was hoping the price would increase enough that they felt the need to reduce the # of tickets available. Oh well hoping the 2nd is okay in terms of crowds.


----------



## ToyStory90

sandam1 said:


> Last time that I bought my party tickets through a travel agent so I'm wondering how the tickets work. Do you get actual tickets sent to you or do they do them electronically? Also, the person I am traveling with has a Disney Visa. Is there any benefit to having her purchase them and then I can pay her back?



No additional benefits for visa holders (I'm a premier holder) except the reward dollars.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

I was able to book Happy Hallowishes Dessert party just now. It is $69 for adults and $39 for children.


----------



## monique5

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> I was able to book Happy Hallowishes Dessert party just now. It is $69 for adults and $39 for children.



Link? TIA!


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

monique5 said:


> Link? TIA!


So sorry I don't know how to do that. Lol Just go under regular dining reservations and it is called Happy HalloWishes Dessert Package.


----------



## Iowamomof4

monique5 said:


> Link? TIA!


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/


----------



## RayO

MNSSHP tickets are now available. Starting at $72 ages 10+, $67 ages 3-9, depending on the date you are going!  Halloween is $105 10+ and $100 3-9.  My preferred date, Oct 16th is $91.


----------



## inkedupmomma

tickets are live... how do i receive my AP discount?

NVM. Refreshed and ability to book with AP discount was there.


----------



## tinkerbell1992

I was just able to purchase tickets for Halloween!!


----------



## Steffiesunshine

Do you think Print at Home, Will Call or mailed hard tickets are best choice?


----------



## tinkerbell1992

I chose mailed hard copy tickets, because I like having the actual ticket in hand!


----------



## monique5

Delete - Discount Page, Not Regular Pricing


----------



## Laneybelle

I just got our party tickets with the annual pass holder discount! Woohoo!!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Steffiesunshine said:


> Do you think Print at Home, Will Call or mailed hard tickets are best choice?


I always have them mailed so they are linked and in my hand if theres a magic band issue.


----------



## Steffiesunshine

Just got our tickets for October 16th!  Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## monique5

tinkerbell1992 said:


> I was just able to purchase tickets for Halloween!!



Just purchased our tickets for Halloween too! 
Selected Mail to Home & Tickets automatically linked to MDE - Went to My Reservations & Tickets to verify. Oh, ya!!!!!


----------



## RayO

Steffiesunshine said:


> Just got our tickets for October 16th!  Woo Hoo!!!


That is the day I will be going too!  Have fun!  Now to think of a costume.  Maybe my twist on Yen Sid!


----------



## monique5

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> I was able to book Happy Hallowishes Dessert party just now. It is $69 for adults and $39 for children.



Delete


----------



## Iowamomof4

monique5 said:


> Looks like Halloween night is sold out.



I still see availability. I can't imagine ANY nights will sell out that quickly. 

ETA: Oh duh, you're talking about the dessert party. Forgive me... carry on.


----------



## GillianP1301

I just got our tickets as well!  I did the dessert party too, that I didn't even know existed and honestly not sure about it (5 day cancellation policy thankfully). For anyone who has done this party before and done the dessert event - how did that work out for you timing wise.  I'm concerned that it may take too much time out of the night because you gather before 8:30 for the parade and then you go directly to the dessert party for fireworks that don't start until 10:00.  So all in all it will be 3 hours for everything? It sounds like a lot to me.  But am I going to be spending that much time staking a spot for fireworks and parade anyway?  Decision, decisions...


----------



## monique5

Iowamomof4 said:


> I still see availability. I can't imagine ANY nights will sell out that quickly.
> 
> ETA: Oh duh, you're talking about the dessert party. Forgive me... carry on.



Yes, Dessert Party, but when changed Party Size, it was available for 3 or more. So, I'll call in morning. Argh!


----------



## Howmanysleeps?

Tickets purchased for September....... So excited


----------



## ToyStory90

Halloween night and nov 8 mvmcp tickets purchased! What a relief to finally have them. Getting them mailed. Now I will have both parties and my wine and dine after party as hard tickets. Hope I don't forget to label them all! (I like having them as a back up).


----------



## Lehuaann

Wow, these prices though. Paid $74 for Nov 1 last year.  The days around Halloween this year are $95


----------



## KT0191

Some BOG slots opened up. I'm seeing quite a few on 9/11 after 6pm.


----------



## Huff

Just ordered mine.  Selected print at home.  I assume they'll be linked to my MDE and MB's?


----------



## ToyStory90

FYI dining resses during party hours are opening up now! Just got BOG Halloween night at 620!


----------



## bestmom

Does  anyone know how early you can get in with a dining reservation? We have one at the Liberty Tree for 3:15?


----------



## HappyGrape

bestmom said:


> Does  anyone know how early you can get in with a dining reservation? We have one at the Liberty Tree for 3:15?



I believe not.


----------



## 1sttimedisneymama

Okay guys, should we spend the extra $ for the dessert party with a 2 year old?


----------



## mousefan73

We might still do this.. Price is not so much an increase.... We did the party 2 yrs ago and loved it.... early september and it wasnt so crowded.. but I am worried as september gets more crowded every year.. if also the september parties are crazy packed.


----------



## mousefan73

1sttimedisneymama said:


> Okay guys, should we spend the extra $ for the dessert party with a 2 year old?




My opinion when we did the party years ago. I was not happy.. it does not guarentee seated, best viewing...you stand at the railing.... and the roof blocks some of the best views.. not sure how good or needed the special parade viewing is... 

Isnt the 2 yr old free though?.. it depends on how much you guys like standard buffett sweet stuff...at 69 I find it pricey.. I think your 2 yr old would have more find at the crystal palace seeing those characters ( maybe an early ADR ) and then usin the rest to buy the specially halloween stuff at the store on mainstreet or ex. I am looking forward to the pumpkin waffles ( heard they have them at MK ).


----------



## ThisIsJason

Just bought tickets with the DVC discount for our 2 nights!


----------



## 1sttimedisneymama

mousefan73 said:


> My opinion when we did the party years ago. I was not happy.. it does not guarentee seated, best viewing...you stand at the railing.... and the roof blocks some of the best views.. not sure how good or needed the special parade viewing is...
> 
> Isnt the 2 yr old free though?.. it depends on how much you guys like standard buffett sweet stuff...at 69 I find it pricey.. I think your 2 yr old would have more find at the crystal palace seeing those characters ( maybe an early ADR ) and then usin the rest to buy the specially halloween stuff at the store on mainstreet or ex. I am looking forward to the pumpkin waffles ( heard they have them at MK ).


Thanks! We have FD so I was going to book CP at 6:05. We can ride rides from 4-545 then walk over and do dinner. Be out by 7:30 and get some stuff done like buy a souvenir for him and then get our spot for the parade and Hallowishes. Our goal is to leave right after the fireworks so maybe he can be in bed by midnight


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> I was able to book Happy Hallowishes Dessert party just now. It is $69 for adults and $39 for children.



Thanks for the heads up!  I bought the dessert party!  1st time for that!  I also got our party tickets with mail to house. It said order not confirmed, pending and will get email. Is that normal? Because of mailing?

So excited!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

If we book the dessert party now, are you able to cancel it later if needed?  I don't see anything about cancellation when I click the link or try to book it. 
Also- anyone know if I need to count my 1 year old as a guest (similar to dining- include on reservation but not charged?) thanks!!


----------



## 1sttimedisneymama

DisneyLove2015 said:


> If we book the dessert party now, are you able to cancel it later if needed?  I don't see anything about cancellation when I click the link or try to book it.
> Also- anyone know if I need to count my 1 year old as a guest (similar to dining- include on reservation but not charged?) thanks!!


I think the dessert party is non refundable and you do have to count your 1 year old


----------



## burne99

Did anyone get a message stating that the order was not confirmed and they would email you when it was processed?  This seemed really weird.  They took my money though!


----------



## mac3mpc

It's been a good morning.  Not only did I get our tickets for the party, I took a chance and was able to grab a BOG for a 6:25 dinner that night.  Did not expect that since I've been trying everyday for weeks to get one.


----------



## 1sttimedisneymama

mac3mpc said:


> It's been a good morning.  Not only did I get our tickets for the party, I took a chance and was able to grab a BOG for a 6:25 dinner that night.  Did not expect that since I've been trying everyday for weeks to get one.


We got CRystal Palace at 6:05. I was excited to get it!


----------



## tinkerbella16

burne99 said:


> Did anyone get a message stating that the order was not confirmed and they would email you when it was processed?  This seemed really weird.  They took my money though!


It is normal. That same message came up when I bought my MVMCP ticket last year. No worries!


----------



## burne99

tinkerbella16 said:


> It is normal. That same message came up when I bought my MVMCP ticket last year. No worries!



thanks for that! I dont like things not showing up in MDE  Eased my mind!


----------



## kingken

me aswell, i booked this morning in UK got email saying not confirmed yet


----------



## tinkerbella16

burne99 said:


> thanks for that! I dont like things not showing up in MDE  Eased my mind!


You should get an email at some point today, saying it is confirmed. Did you choose to get hard tickets mailed to you? Even though it doesn't show up on MDE, having them in hand is always reassuring.


----------



## Disneylover99

Steffiesunshine said:


> Do you think Print at Home, Will Call or mailed hard tickets are best choice?


I never know which to do, that's why I haven't bought my tickets yet.


----------



## chuckm403

burne99 said:


> Did anyone get a message stating that the order was not confirmed and they would email you when it was processed?  This seemed really weird.  They took my money though!


Same thing here. I chose to print the ticket. Hopefully we won't have to wait too long to get the final confirmation.


----------



## kingken

burne99 said:


> thanks for that! I dont like things not showing up in MDE  Eased my mind!





tinkerbella16 said:


> You should get an email at some point today, saying it is confirmed. Did you choose to get hard tickets mailed to you? Even though it doesn't show up on MDE, having them in hand is always reassuring.



being in UK i chose print at home will it be same, thanks


----------



## burne99

tinkerbella16 said:


> You should get an email at some point today, saying it is confirmed. Did you choose to get hard tickets mailed to you? Even though it doesn't show up on MDE, having them in hand is always reassuring.



Print at home, I am in Australia, so its just easier to print it out here and keep a copy on me and a saved pdf version


----------



## Disneylover99

monique5 said:


> Just purchased our tickets for Halloween too!
> Selected Mail to Home & Tickets automatically linked to MDE - Went to My Reservations & Tickets to verify. Oh, ya!!!!!


So if you select mail to home they automatically link? But if you select print at home, do we link ourselves?


----------



## tinkerbella16

Disneylover99 said:


> So if you select mail to home they automatically link? But if you select print at home, do we link ourselves?


I think as long as you are logged in when you purchase them, they link to MDE no matter what you choose. I always get the hard tickets mailed, because I like having them on hand just in case something happens with the magic band and they are great little keepsakes.


----------



## megster1123

Got my tickets YAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## CARR1E F1SHER

Trying to get mine, but every time I hit "add to cart" nothing adds to my cart.


----------



## tinkerbella16

burne99 said:


> Print at home, I am in Australia, so its just easier to print it out here and keep a copy on me and a saved pdf version





kingken said:


> being in UK i chose print at home will it be same, thanks


Yes, you should still get an email when it is confirmed. I am in the US, so I am going by how it worked last year. But you should be good no matter what.


----------



## Disneymom_TN

Laneybelle said:


> I just got our party tickets with the annual pass holder discount! Woohoo!!


Can you buy more than one ticket? I'm a passholder but my kids are not. Can I buy them tickets?


----------



## morrismhs

Just got mine for the October 7th party!  Price was a bit steep but it is a surprise for DH's 50th.  Can't wait!


----------



## CARR1E F1SHER

Finally managed to get ours for Oct 18th!! I'm so excited and want to wake everyone else in my house up!


----------



## JiminyGuyMaine

DisneyLove2015 said:


> If we book the dessert party now, are you able to cancel it later if needed?  I don't see anything about cancellation when I click the link or try to book it.
> Also- anyone know if I need to count my 1 year old as a guest (similar to dining- include on reservation but not charged?) thanks!!


I just booked, and the terms and conditions listed a 5 day cancellation policy - meaning you must cancel at least 5 days prior for a refund.


----------



## Tia1977

I'm hoping you guys can answer two questions for me about the dessert party. This will be our very first MNSSHP, buying tix for Coulmbus Day. So excited! It's the whole reason we planned an October trip this year.

#1 For those of you who have done the dessert party before, how did you enjoy the parade viewing from the flag pole? We were planning on watching it in Frontier Land bc that's where we typically prefer normal parades. Was the flagpole area packed like sardines? Did you have a good view of everything even if you weren't lucky enough to land a curb side spot?
#2 Now that Disney is shrewd enough to "sell"  the Wishes FP areas by adding them as a secondary viewing location for Wishes dessert parties, do we know if it will be the same for the Hallowishes dessert parties? Hats off to them for their money making skills (lol). Since this will be our only MNSSHP for quite awhile, I'm basically only interested in paying for the dessert party for hub viewing of the fireworks (or rather, hub viewing in which we don't have to arrive 2hrs early to stake out a spot and get smothered in a mob).


----------



## tinkerbella16

Bought my MNSSHP for September 8th! This is my first Halloween party, been to MVMCP many times. I will be going solo, while my family takes the night to relax. I was the only one who wanted to go, so I figured why not?! Very excited!


----------



## publix subs

got October 31st and went ahead and bought September 16th too. the wait just might kill me.


----------



## Merx

burne99 said:


> Print at home, I am in Australia, so its just easier to print it out here and keep a copy on me and a saved pdf version



Same here, from Australia, chose to print at home. Don't trust the mail system haha


----------



## firedispatch227

Sorry if this has been asked but can I purchase tickets and add them to my trip balance or do I have to pay today?


----------



## COscrapper

I just got a BOG dinner for 6:20 on Halloween and it said my reservation occurs "during be our guest dinner, and requires a seperate ticket for admission".  Anyone know what that means?  No mention of MNSSHP.


----------



## burne99

Merx said:


> Same here, from Australia, chose to print at home. Don't trust the mail system haha



No worries, got my 9 bucks handy #austpostfail


----------



## ChelleFeegan

I am booked!!  YAY!  First one ever (due to school holidays in the UK we've never gotten to go before)  But 2nd Sept, me OH and DD10 will be there!  Now to think of costumes...


----------



## SillySallySews

For those wanting to know about military tickets for MNSSHP...I just got off the phone and according to the CM I spoke with, a military discount will be offered for parties on September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, and 25. There will be no military discounts for October parties, just like there have been no October party discounts in the past. She quoted $46.90 plus tax for ages 3-9, and $50.40 plus tax for 10+. Tickets can only be purchased at ticket windows or Shades of Green, not over the phone. She was 100% sure military could purchase same day tickets even if the party was sold out, but not 100% sure if they would be discounted or full price (again, this is just if the party is sold out). As always, PLEASE take this information with a grain of salt, since we all know the phone reps are notorious for not always being totally accurate. I'm personally going to keep checking the Military Disney Tips page on Facebook to verify. Hope this helps some of you who asked about this info.


----------



## Lirael

Will restaurants (like BOG) now open dinner ADRs for MNSSHP times?


----------



## Merx

COscrapper said:


> I just got a BOG dinner for 6:20 on Halloween and it said my reservation occurs "during be our guest dinner, and requires a seperate ticket for admission".  Anyone know what that means?  No mention of MNSSHP.



That means you need a MNSSHP ticket in order to make it to your dining reservation.

I noticed that on my booking as well. All bookings at 6:20pm or after on party nights require a ticket (at least according to the email), had to quickly switch my booking to 6:10pm


----------



## sweetyk83

SillySallySews said:


> For those wanting to know about military tickets for MNSSHP...I just got off the phone and according to the CM I spoke with, a military discount will be offered for parties on September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, and 25. There will be no military discounts for October parties, just like there have been no October party discounts in the past. She quoted $46.90 plus tax for ages 3-9, and $50.40 plus tax for 10+. Tickets can only be purchased at ticket windows or Shades of Green, not over the phone. She was 100% sure military could purchase same day tickets even if the party was sold out, but not 100% sure if they would be discounted or full price (again, this is just if the party is sold out). As always, PLEASE take this information with a grain of salt, since we all know the phone reps are notorious for not always being totally accurate. I'm personally going to keep checking the Military Disney Tips page on Facebook to verify. Hope this helps some of you who asked about this info.




Thank you for checking on this!


----------



## Merx

Lirael said:


> Will restaurants (like BOG) now open dinner ADRs for MNSSHP times?



Yes, originally for BOG, you can only make ADRs up to around 6pm on party nights. Last week they opened up the remaining ADRs right up and into the party times.


----------



## Mouseketeers4

So I was finally able to get a BOG reservation for our trip, but it popped up a message saying that it was during an event that required a special ticket.  The reservation is for 6:20 though.  We'll be fine since it's before 7, right?  We will just be escorted straight out of the park after we're done eating?  I would prefer not to waste time at BOG on our party night.  Also, is the menu different or limited in any way on party nights?  Thanks!


----------



## 1sttimedisneymama

Would BOG dinner or Crystal Palace be better on party night? Cap is at 6:05 and BOG 6:30


----------



## katie1992

Booked for 31st! Need to convince my boyfriend we need to do fancy dress now.

Went wild and bought MVMCP tickets and Universal tickets as well all in one lunch break so my bank account isn't looking very happy!


----------



## Lirael

Merx said:


> Yes, originally for BOG, you can only make ADRs up to around 6pm on party nights. Last week they opened up the remaining ADRs right up and into the party times.


Thank you!! Finally got the dinner ADR I've been after!


----------



## smile145

So in years past, you could have an ADR in MK up until 659pm and be escorted out after (if you do not have a party ticket).  Is this now changed?  I see BOG reservations at 620pm saying they require a party ticket.  Just wondering if this is a new policy or an error in MDE.


----------



## Lirael

smile145 said:


> So in years past, you could have an ADR in MK up until 659pm and be escorted out after (if you do not have a party ticket).  Is this now changed?  I see BOG reservations at 620pm saying they require a party ticket.  Just wondering if this is a new policy or an error in MDE.


Maybe this year they're letting non-party guests only book until 6pm to try and have them out of the restaurant and then park by 7pm as much as possible


----------



## monique5

COscrapper said:


> I just got a BOG dinner for 6:20 on Halloween and it said my reservation occurs "during be our guest dinner, and requires a seperate ticket for admission".  Anyone know what that means?  No mention of MNSSHP.



You need to have a ticket for MNSSHP for that reservation time....


----------



## Merx

Mouseketeers4 said:


> So I was finally able to get a BOG reservation for our trip, but it popped up a message saying that it was during an event that required a special ticket.  The reservation is for 6:35 though.  We'll be fine since it's before 7, right?  We will just be escorted straight out of the park after we're done eating?  I would prefer not to waste time at BOG on our party night.  Also, is the menu different or limited in any way on party nights?  Thanks!





smile145 said:


> So in years past, you could have an ADR in MK up until 659pm and be escorted out after (if you do not have a party ticket).  Is this now changed?  I see BOG reservations at 620pm saying they require a party ticket.  Just wondering if this is a new policy or an error in MDE.



I was reading some old thread and indeed they allow reservation up to 6:55pm and if you don't have a ticket, they escort you out.

I don't think it's an error on MDE as I was playing around last week, making bookings for 6:10pm, 6:20pm and 6:30pm to see exactly what is the latest time I can book right up to the party, 6:10pm was the latest time I can book that didn't give me the "you need a ticket" message.


----------



## Texas Mickey

Tia1977 said:


> I'm hoping you guys can answer two questions for me about the dessert party. This will be our very first MNSSHP, buying tix for Coulmbus Day. So excited! It's the whole reason we planned an October trip this year.
> 
> #1 For those of you who have done the dessert party before, how did you enjoy the parade viewing from the flag pole? We were planning on watching it in Frontier Land bc that's where we typically prefer normal parades. Was the flagpole area packed like sardines? Did you have a good view of everything even if you weren't lucky enough to land a curb side spot?
> #2 Now that Disney is shrewd enough to "sell"  the Wishes FP areas by adding them as a secondary viewing location for Wishes dessert parties, do we know if it will be the same for the Hallowishes dessert parties? Hats off to them for their money making skills (lol). Since this will be our only MNSSHP for quite awhile, I'm basically only interested in paying for the dessert party for hub viewing of the fireworks (or rather, hub viewing in which we don't have to arrive 2hrs early to stake out a spot and get smothered in a mob).



We did the desert party last year and had a great time! We went to the flagpole at 8:15 and there was alot of curb space for guests. They came around handing out bottled water to us while we waited for the parade to start which was nice. The parade viewing was wonderful and not having to stake out a spot prior was well worth the price. After the parade we walked as a group over to the desert area. The tables were beautifully decorated and it was a quick walk through the line getting whatever treats you want. There was plenty to choose from. We had a front table because we purchased early and had a great view of the fireworks. For us it was money well spent and we really did enjoy it alot!


----------



## monique5

smile145 said:


> So in years past, you could have an ADR in MK up until 659pm and be escorted out after (if you do not have a party ticket).  Is this now changed?  I see BOG reservations at 620pm saying they require a party ticket.  Just wondering if this is a new policy or an error in MDE.



Other posts and threads are indicating that reservation times are ending earlier this year for non-party guests. Probably to assist with non-party guests leaving the Magic Kingdom. If party starts @ 7pm, guests would still be in park during party times and enjoying activities of party without paying for party.


----------



## brockash

Any info. as to if/what dates the military discounts will be available.  Also, does anyone know the number of discounted tix we can buy with the military discount?  TIA!


----------



## monique5

I have purchased MNSSHP tickets & the Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package for Halloween night. Yeah! I'm so excited!


----------



## chuckm403

monique5 said:


> I have purchased MNSSHP tickets & the Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package for Halloween night. Yeah! I'm so excited!


It's been 4 hours since I received the "Your Order Has Not Been Completed" email for the 9/13 MNSSHP and haven't yet received the Order Status email. Should I be concerned or am I anxious for nothing?  Purchased with CC and am printing the tickets at home. TIA!


----------



## goofynut41

Got mine for Sept. 11 .... Love it when a plan comes together!!!!


----------



## PSULion

Anyone know how crowded the viewing area is for the parade at the dessert party? I've got 2 little guys who don't make it all that late (even at Disney!) and the parade and fireworks are a priority as this is our first and probably only MNSSHP. I don't want to go check in as early as 7:30 if we can help it... If we roll in closer to 8, are we gonna have a hard time seeing the parade?


----------



## MAF

Woo hoo was able to snag the "cheap" tickets since we're going on a Sunday.  (9/25)


----------



## Nicole N.

I ended up booking for September 25th, $67 each with our DVC discount. Can't wait


----------



## GillianP1301

This may be a dumb question, but I have no experience with MNSSHP at all.  I plan for us to arrive right around 4pm with an ADR at LTT @5pm (my thought is to get our meal finished off before the official party events begin).  My question is, do people show up in their costumes at 4pm and is it acceptable to be in the restaurant in costume? I'm assuming yes, but want to be sure so I don't look crazy. 

Also, does anybody have an idea of schedule of events for the night, or when should I expect that info to be published?


----------



## DisneyMooners2010

Tia1977 said:


> I'm hoping you guys can answer two questions for me about the dessert party. This will be our very first MNSSHP, buying tix for Coulmbus Day. So excited! It's the whole reason we planned an October trip this year.
> 
> #1 For those of you who have done the dessert party before, how did you enjoy the parade viewing from the flag pole? We were planning on watching it in Frontier Land bc that's where we typically prefer normal parades. Was the flagpole area packed like sardines? Did you have a good view of everything even if you weren't lucky enough to land a curb side spot?
> #2 Now that Disney is shrewd enough to "sell"  the Wishes FP areas by adding them as a secondary viewing location for Wishes dessert parties, do we know if it will be the same for the Hallowishes dessert parties? Hats off to them for their money making skills (lol). Since this will be our only MNSSHP for quite awhile, I'm basically only interested in paying for the dessert party for hub viewing of the fireworks (or rather, hub viewing in which we don't have to arrive 2hrs early to stake out a spot and get smothered in a mob).



Re: #1 We did the desert party last year and it was great. We sat on the curb with virtually no one around us (early Sept party). It was the best parade viewing we've had as we hate fighting people for space and we always seemed to get pushed out of any viewing spot we choose. Doing the party again this year just for the parade viewing! Deserts were nice too, but our 2 year old was afraid of the fireworks so we didn't stay to view them. It was such a great time and truly knowing we could arrive for the parade at 8:15 and not have to fight people made it so much more relaxing. Highly recommend it!

I just booked the Hallowishes party for this year. We are so over the moon! Just wish I would have been checking the boards and twitter earlier - wasn't thinking the desert party would go on sale now too!

ALSO - when I called dining to book the desert party, I was told it wasn't offered yet. Had to tell the gal I was logging in and booking it online as we spoke. I ran into the same thing last year (although then I called as soon as phone lines opened and before it was "officially" announced).  It takes time for word to spread


----------



## kingken

Mouseketeers4 said:


> So I was finally able to get a BOG reservation for our trip, but it popped up a message saying that it was during an event that required a special ticket.  The reservation is for 6:20 though.  We'll be fine since it's before 7, right?  We will just be escorted straight out of the park after we're done eating?  I would prefer not to waste time at BOG on our party night.  Also, is the menu different or limited in any way on party nights?  Thanks!


similar question, i have booked cinderella castle for 6,40 on a mnsshp night but not attending that night, will i be able to do cinderella castle and be escorted out after or do i need ticket for halloween, thanks in advance


----------



## FeralCatRogue

firedispatch227 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked but can I purchase tickets and add them to my trip balance or do I have to pay today?


You have to pay today it won't add them to trip balanace.



GillianP1301 said:


> This may be a dumb question, but I have no experience with MNSSHP at all.  I plan for us to arrive right around 4pm with an ADR at LTT @5pm (my thought is to get our meal finished off before the official party events begin).  My question is, do people show up in their costumes at 4pm and is it acceptable to be in the restaurant in costume? I'm assuming yes, but want to be sure so I don't look crazy.
> 
> Also, does anybody have an idea of schedule of events for the night, or when should I expect that info to be published?


I have shown up in full costume (i got as the wicked witch so green makeup and everything) at 4pm with adrs at 4:20 both on Halloween and not on Halloween. You get some awesome comments in costume, but no one acts like its odd.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

bestmom said:


> Does  anyone know how early you can get in with a dining reservation? We have one at the Liberty Tree for 3:15?


Unless you use a regular park ticket and use those turn style they won't let you in that early with just a party ticket. I had AP and party ticket and they wouldn't let me in even 5 minutes early so i could get to a 4:20 CRT unless I walked to the regular turnstyles.


----------



## MAF

Just booked Be Our Guest for 6:20!  This is going to be awesome!!!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

MAF said:


> Just booked Be Our Guest for 6:20!  This is going to be awesome!!!


Grats there special MNSSHP desert is DELICIOUS!


----------



## Miss Frankie J

Im excited that tickets have gone on sale! This will be my first time going with my boyfriend and I am trying to figure out if it is worth it now with the much higher price.

how crowded are the mid October parties? We plan on going the 18th on a Tuesday. when I went in 2014 and skipped the party the day we went to MK on a non party night was almost nightmarish. I see posts that there is little to no wait for rides and no huge crowds but then other posts I see people saying it was just as crowded and the lines were crazy.  Also how important is it to find a viewing spot for the parades and fireworks? usually we don't make that a huge priority to have perfect viewing so long as we can see. I don't want to waste time during the party waiting 2 hours to find a spot.

The main draw for us going is avoiding the non party crowds in MK during our trip and staying in MK till Midnight to experience the special events too of the the party since we have never been. But we are wondering for a couple with no kids is this party worth it?


----------



## SBWB48

We're booked for September 29th with no issues.  Thought about the 25th as well since they are a few dollars cheaper (72 vs. 79), but in the grand scheme of how we've planned out our week and ADRs, I think we can deal... 
Having the tickets mailed for the same reason a PP mentioned - just a great little keepsake 

Nervous about purchasing this far ahead given the uncertainty of weather , but this is our first party, so couldn't help myself!


----------



## Miss Frankie J

FeralCatRogue said:


> Grats there special MNSSHP desert is DELICIOUS!


 
We currently have a 6pm BOG ressie for a party night, if we go will we still be able to try any special dining treats at BOG with that time? or should we change it to 6:20?


----------



## COscrapper

monique5 said:


> You need to have a ticket for MNSSHP for that reservation time....



Oh, I thought I had read here that you could make reservations up to 6:30 on party nights.  Odd wording - why wouldn't it say a ticket is required for MNSSHP instead of "BOG dinner"?  Oh well.

We were hoping to go to the party on Halloween but with prices over $100, I'm not sure what to do.  Either switch it to the 30th (which is our first day at the parks - EVER, for my family - not exactly what we wanted our schedule to look like - and try to move BOG reservation to Halloween somehow), or keep our schedule as is and just take an off day on Halloween - maybe trick or treat at Ft Wilderness and/or do Hoop de Doo?  Or maybe just add a day to our park tix? 

I think I'm gonna make like Elsa and let it go for awhile.  I'm growing weary of all this planning.


----------



## anpeck

GillianP1301 said:


> I just got our tickets as well!  I did the dessert party too, that I didn't even know existed and honestly not sure about it (5 day cancellation policy thankfully). For anyone who has done this party before and done the dessert event - how did that work out for you timing wise.  I'm concerned that it may take too much time out of the night because you gather before 8:30 for the parade and then you go directly to the dessert party for fireworks that don't start until 10:00.  So all in all it will be 3 hours for everything? It sounds like a lot to me.  But am I going to be spending that much time staking a spot for fireworks and parade anyway?  Decision, decisions...



My DH, myself and my DS1 did the dessert party last year. DH had never been to a dessert party at all, and I had but not a Halloween one, so he wanted to give it a try. The special viewing area for the parade was great. We were given lanyards after checking in and the CM's did a great job of monitoring the area for people that didn't have them and asking them to leave. After it was over the CM's led us to the dessert party through a back way so we weren't fighting with the rest of the crowds that were dispersing from the parade. I'm trying to think what time the parade finally made it's way up to us since we were in the front of the park... I'm thinking it was around 8:45ish. Once we got to the dessert party we were held outside in line for a good while, probably another 10-15 minutes. Once we got in we had about half an hour to eat, maybe a little more, but on that night they did not have the Celebrate the Magic due to technical difficulties so that gave some extra time before the fireworks began. Our son fell asleep on the way to the party in his stroller and they allowed us to bring in the stroller so he could stay sleeping which we greatly appreciated.

All in all we had a good time but we won't be doing it again this year, but I'm sure we will when DS is older. I did feel like we lost some time at the party, but it was nice not having to battle for a good viewing spot for the parade and fireworks and the desserts were yummy. I don't remember of them running out of anything either which I've heard is one of the big complaints. After HalloWishes we spent the rest of the night getting candy and just wandering around (couldn't ride rides since the little guy was sleeping). We had two bags full by the end of the night, and you could tell the CM's were trying to unload as much as possible.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

Got our tickets! Yay!!  We did the dessert party last year. Obviously, we felt it was worth it since we are doing it again this year. Like others have stated the parade viewing area is wonderful because you are not smushed in with a ton of people.  That right there makes it worth it to me.


----------



## anpeck

Tia1977 said:


> I'm hoping you guys can answer two questions for me about the dessert party. This will be our very first MNSSHP, buying tix for Coulmbus Day. So excited! It's the whole reason we planned an October trip this year.
> 
> #1 For those of you who have done the dessert party before, how did you enjoy the parade viewing from the flag pole? We were planning on watching it in Frontier Land bc that's where we typically prefer normal parades. Was the flagpole area packed like sardines? Did you have a good view of everything even if you weren't lucky enough to land a curb side spot?
> #2 Now that Disney is shrewd enough to "sell"  the Wishes FP areas by adding them as a secondary viewing location for Wishes dessert parties, do we know if it will be the same for the Hallowishes dessert parties? Hats off to them for their money making skills (lol). Since this will be our only MNSSHP for quite awhile, I'm basically only interested in paying for the dessert party for hub viewing of the fireworks (or rather, hub viewing in which we don't have to arrive 2hrs early to stake out a spot and get smothered in a mob).



I can't help with #2, but here's my input on #1. We loved the parade viewing area! The CM's were awesome about making sure people didn't sit there that weren't going to the dessert party, and there was plenty of room. At no point did I feel like we were squished together. We did have a spot on the curb but honestly I don't really remember too many people standing behind us. From what I remember it seemed like everyone had a good view of the parade.


----------



## anpeck

tinkerbella16 said:


> Bought my MNSSHP for September 8th! This is my first Halloween party, been to MVMCP many times. I will be going solo, while my family takes the night to relax. I was the only one who wanted to go, so I figured why not?! Very excited!


We will be there on the 8th as well!!


----------



## Shroog

FeralCatRogue said:


> Grats there special MNSSHP desert is DELICIOUS!



What is the special MNSSHP dessert?


----------



## KelleyMaire

We are booked for the 31st! This question might have been asked before.. not sure. Can you book fast passes at 4pm when you first go in? I know you cant book them for the party itself


----------



## frannn

Do you think if I wait till this weekend to buy our tickets for the first party on 9/2 they will be sold out?  I think it will eventually sell out, but not for a while, right?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Miss Frankie J said:


> We currently have a 6pm BOG ressie for a party night, if we go will we still be able to try any special dining treats at BOG with that time? or should we change it to 6:20?


Should be able to I had it when I made a reservation at 5pm.



Shroog said:


> What is the special MNSSHP dessert?


Blood orange chocolate cupcake....mmmmm....Now I want it and am not going to BOG this time.



KelleyMaire said:


> We are booked for the 31st! This question might have been asked before.. not sure. Can you book fast passes at 4pm when you first go in? I know you cant book them for the party itself


You can book 4 to 7pm FP with the party ticket in advance if its linked to MDE.


----------



## Huff

Has Disney released a schedule of events so I can plan our day, make ADR's etc?  Do times for parades, shows etc. vary each night or are consistent?


----------



## tam rockspal

New here 
I just got a ticket for the event going on sept 16th first time ever. hope its worth it.


----------



## sunshinemelody

tam rockspal said:


> New here
> I just got a ticket for the event going on sept 16th first time ever. hope its worth it.


Welcome to the Dis! It's our first time going to MNSSHP as well; so we're in the same boat!


----------



## tinkerbella16

frannn said:


> Do you think if I wait till this weekend to buy our tickets for the first party on 9/2 they will be sold out?  I think it will eventually sell out, but not for a while, right?


You have plenty of time. The parties that do sell out, don't sell out until closer to that party date. The only party that sells out early is 10/31 - it sold out in August last year. You should be fine.


----------



## kpearl

Just bought tickets for DF & myself for the 9/18/16 party - hopefully it won't be too busy with it being on a Sunday. Already had BOG ressies booked for 5:40 PM  This will be our 2nd MNSSHP visit. So excited!!


----------



## michelepa

Yay!  Got mine as well-September 2 for us.

First Halloween party for me and DD(12).

This is turning into a really awesome second trip for DD. Not only do we have MNNSHP tickets but we are also staying at the posh GF, having tea there, going on the Wild African Trek and horseback riding at FW along with everything DD loved last year.

We are feeling blessed and grateful to be able to afford to do it up big time on our last Disney trip til DD is old enough to join me for Food and Wine!!


----------



## monique5

COscrapper said:


> Oh, I thought I had read here that you could make reservations up to 6:30 on party nights.  Odd wording - why wouldn't it say a ticket is required for MNSSHP instead of "BOG dinner"?  Oh well.
> 
> We were hoping to go to the party on Halloween but with prices over $100, I'm not sure what to do.  Either switch it to the 30th (which is our first day at the parks - EVER, for my family - not exactly what we wanted our schedule to look like - and try to move BOG reservation to Halloween somehow), or keep our schedule as is and just take an off day on Halloween - maybe trick or treat at Ft Wilderness and/or do Hoop de Doo?  Or maybe just add a day to our park tix?
> 
> I think I'm gonna make like Elsa and let it go for awhile.  I'm growing weary of all this planning.



We went on & purchased tickets for Halloween, that has always been our plans - go to party on Halloween. 

The resorts have Halloween activities on Halloween. Locations & activities will be released By disney at a later date.
2015 --- http://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/09/27/disney-world-resort-halloween-activities/#more-29120


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Texas Mickey said:


> We did the desert party last year and had a great time! We went to the flagpole at 8:15 and there was alot of curb space for guests. They came around handing out bottled water to us while we waited for the parade to start which was nice. The parade viewing was wonderful and not having to stake out a spot prior was well worth the price. After the parade we walked as a group over to the desert area. The tables were beautifully decorated and it was a quick walk through the line getting whatever treats you want. There was plenty to choose from. We had a front table because we purchased early and had a great view of the fireworks. For us it was money well spent and we really did enjoy it alot!



Thanks for sharing your experience!!!  I booked first thing this morning when someone mentioned it and I'm so glad I did as they are all gone for our party size now!!   We've did MNSSHP before, and trying to stake out our parade spot is a fight.  We had so many people last year try to take ours from us even though we'd been standing there forever.  I've never done a dessert party before, but jumped at this as the parade viewing spot itself sounds worth it!!!  I wonder if they will use the FP+ fireworks viewing area for this instead of from the terrace?  I hope so.  If not, we might eat and then make our way out to the street for a better straight on view of celebrate the magic and hallowishes.  



chuckm403 said:


> It's been 4 hours since I received the "Your Order Has Not Been Completed" email for the 9/13 MNSSHP and haven't yet received the Order Status email. Should I be concerned or am I anxious for nothing?  Purchased with CC and am printing the tickets at home. TIA!



I have not got my order completed confirmation email yet either.  Making me a little nervous too but I'm trusting everything is ok with our halloween tickets.  We chose to have them mailed.  Hope I get the emails soon.  



GillianP1301 said:


> This may be a dumb question, but I have no experience with MNSSHP at all.  I plan for us to arrive right around 4pm with an ADR at LTT @5pm (my thought is to get our meal finished off before the official party events begin).  My question is, do people show up in their costumes at 4pm and is it acceptable to be in the restaurant in costume? I'm assuming yes, but want to be sure so I don't look crazy.
> 
> Also, does anybody have an idea of schedule of events for the night, or when should I expect that info to be published?



Plenty of costumes at 4pm and even before!  Don't worry!



DisneyMooners2010 said:


> Re: #1 We did the desert party last year and it was great. We sat on the curb with virtually no one around us (early Sept party). It was the best parade viewing we've had as we hate fighting people for space and we always seemed to get pushed out of any viewing spot we choose. Doing the party again this year just for the parade viewing! Deserts were nice too, but our 2 year old was afraid of the fireworks so we didn't stay to view them. It was such a great time and truly knowing we could arrive for the parade at 8:15 and not have to fight people made it so much more relaxing. Highly recommend it!
> 
> I just booked the Hallowishes party for this year. We are so over the moon! Just wish I would have been checking the boards and twitter earlier - wasn't thinking the desert party would go on sale now too!
> 
> ALSO - when I called dining to book the desert party, I was told it wasn't offered yet. Had to tell the gal I was logging in and booking it online as we spoke. I ran into the same thing last year (although then I called as soon as phone lines opened and before it was "officially" announced).  It takes time for word to spread



That sounds awesome!  Thanks for your review!!!  We are hoping to sit on the curb too.  Fighting the parade crowds on MNSSHP night is crazy.  It's worth it for that alone I think...and I'm cupcake crazy!!!  We might venture out for the fireworks though, will have to see the reports of the first dessert parties to see how it is going.  I wonder if they will do the free mug souvienr this time?  I saw the reviews from last year say you got something.  I didn't see it listed on this years description of the dessert party though, so maybe not?


----------



## monique5

chuckm403 said:


> It's been 4 hours since I received the "Your Order Has Not Been Completed" email for the 9/13 MNSSHP and haven't yet received the Order Status email. Should I be concerned or am I anxious for nothing?  Purchased with CC and am printing the tickets at home. TIA!



Not sure. I would call & check. I selected the Mail to Home option, but when I checked MDE immediately after purchasing tickets, our tickets were linked to reservation. Also, Dessert Party was listed under Dining Reservations on mm MDE account.


----------



## monique5

PSULion said:


> Anyone know how crowded the viewing area is for the parade at the dessert party? I've got 2 little guys who don't make it all that late (even at Disney!) and the parade and fireworks are a priority as this is our first and probably only MNSSHP. I don't want to go check in as early as 7:30 if we can help it... If we roll in closer to 8, are we gonna have a hard time seeing the parade?



We did the party for MVMCP in 2014, and it was great for DD, 5 at that time. We did dessert party b/c of her age & crowds. Attended last party that was sold out.


----------



## CervezaSnob

So I keep searching and on the 1st page comparing prices to last year is this the first year to do the tiering system?  Does anyone think certain dates will sell out sooner because of pricing?  I'm on the fence for 10/20 or 10/21 which is only a $13 difference, but that's a turkey leg.  

Follow up question, if anyone knows, is there a huge difference between Thursday and Friday crowds?


----------



## kittyab

I may move my party date for a cheaper day.


----------



## kingken

monique5 said:


> Not sure. I would call & check. I selected the Mail to Home option, but when I checked MDE immediately after purchasing tickets, our tickets were linked to reservation. Also, Dessert Party was listed under Dining Reservations on mm MDE account.


i have received my email confirmation it took 6 hours from point of purchase for those waiting


----------



## Steffiesunshine

So, I gave in and reserved the Happy Hallowishes Dessert party, too!  I must crazy!  

Does anyone know approximately how many tickets they sell for each?   There is an odd notice on the Guest Policies Page that they cannot accommodate groups larger than 51 at this event.


----------



## Huff

Got PDF tickets but rather strange.  Nowhere on ticket does it say the date they are good for.
Then it also says this:

"Tickets are not valid for special or premium events or other activities which are separately priced or for any park commencing operations after May 1, 1998."

WTH????


----------



## kingken

smile145 said:


> So in years past, you could have an ADR in MK up until 659pm and be escorted out after (if you do not have a party ticket).  Is this now changed?  I see BOG reservations at 620pm saying they require a party ticket.  Just wondering if this is a new policy or an error in MDE.


i booked cinderella for a halloween party night even though i am no going that night for 6.40 only after i had booked and paid did it say need party ticket, i rang customer services and she said as long as i was already in the park that day we could have our meal but would be escorted out after it, hope that helps all the people that asked about this


----------



## EarthboundMickey

COscrapper said:


> I just got a BOG dinner for 6:20 on Halloween and it said my reservation occurs "during be our guest dinner, and requires a seperate ticket for admission".  Anyone know what that means?  No mention of MNSSHP.



Basically it's saying that after you get out of your dinner and you don't have a party ticket you will have to leave at that time.


----------



## princessfionasmom

Do you have to call for the desert party or is in on the website?  I can't seem to find it online.


----------



## 1sttimedisneymama

princessfionasmom said:


> Do you have to call for the desert party or is in on the website?  I can't seem to find it online.


It's under dining reservations


----------



## Kalyjess

I just bought tickets for DH and myself for the Sep 23rd party. Also some friends are joining us on that day!


----------



## Mouseketeers4

kingken said:


> i booked cinderella for a halloween party night even though i am no going that night for 6.40 only after i had booked and paid did it say need party ticket, i rang customer services and she said as long as i was already in the park that day we could have our meal but would be escorted out after it, hope that helps all the people that asked about this



Thanks for sharing!  I'll keep watching for an earlier time but I'll have to keep the 6:20 if it's our only option.  My little ones are very excited to meet the Beast.  I'll make sure we're plenty early to check-in and keep my fingers crossed that they don't turn us away.


----------



## Laneybelle

Disneymom_TN said:


> Can you buy more than one ticket? I'm a passholder but my kids are not. Can I buy them tickets?


I didn't end up trying so I'm not sure. I saw someone post that you could get 3 tickets with one annual pass, so it looks like you might be able to!


----------



## princessfionasmom

1sttimedisneymama said:


> It's under dining reservations


Thank you!!


----------



## GillianP1301

Huff said:


> Got PDF tickets but rather strange.  Nowhere on ticket does it say the date they are good for.
> Then it also says this:
> 
> "Tickets are not valid for special or premium events or other activities which are separately priced or for any park commencing operations after May 1, 1998."
> 
> WTH????



I hadn't even looked at the pdf ticket but went to check after reading this and you're right, no date on it... bit of an oversight.  It's in the email confirmation that the pdf is attached to though, so the info is there.

As for that blurb from the terms & conditions - I'm assuming the first part refers to other paid events going on at the same time (i.e. the dessert party).  The 2nd part, only their legal department knows, I'm sure. lol


----------



## kittyab

I see my tickets in my MDE, so they are also linked to your magic bands?


----------



## publix subs

kittyab said:


> I see my tickets in my MDE, so they are also linked to your magic bands?


yep!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I still have not received my confirmation email for my mail to home tickets...anyone else still waiting?


----------



## bldvdb

Is it worth it for the dessert party? I already bought the party tickets for the three of us for Halloween. Another $200 on top of that is hard to swallow.


----------



## belleincanada

Okay, this is all so very exciting! My first MNSSHP with my new husband on our Disneymoon!! September 13th cannot come fast enough.

A couple questions, as I'm a total newbie to ANY Disney 'special ticketed events'.

1. What time can people start showing up to the parks in costume?? We're staying at VGF and were already planning to do MK that day, but we'll grab the monorail back and change into costume, and then come back. We have an ADR for BOG at 6:45pm, just want to make sure we're allowed to be in costume by that time!

2. With our BOG reso at 6:45pm, will we be missing out on a lot of the party?

3. How early should we get a spot for the fireworks and parades and stuff if we want a great view? I would LOVE to do the dessert party and snag a great viewing locale, but unfortunately can't eat gluten, dairy, or eggs so the dessert parties are kind of pointless for me.  It's the worst.

4. What is the schedule of events? Do things usually happen around the same time? (i.e. Are the fireworks at the same time every night, do characters meet at certain times, etc.)

Thank you!


----------



## MAF

We received our magic bands from last year's trip.  Can we reuse them this year when we go to party?  Would they still be even linked to my account?


----------



## MAF

bldvdb said:


> Is it worth it for the dessert party? I already bought the party tickets for the three of us for Halloween. Another $200 on top of that is hard to swallow.


IMO it's not worth it.  The second parade was WAY less busy, especially if you sit/stand in the Frontierland area for it.


----------



## monique5

kingken said:


> i booked cinderella for a halloween party night even though i am no going that night for 6.40 only after i had booked and paid did it say need party ticket, i rang customer services and she said as long as i was already in the park that day we could have our meal but would be escorted out after it, hope that helps all the people that asked about this



Hope this works out. Not to be a Debbie Downer, CMs are not always correct. I don't see Disney stating this info/disclaimers, like they do for all purchases, if it wasn't correct. Especially with so many complaints last year with non-party people in park after 7pm and the number of refunds, not with just the 1st party.

Edit: With that being said, I would wait until 1st party to see what people are posting.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

belleincanada said:


> Okay, this is all so very exciting! My first MNSSHP with my new husband on our Disneymoon!! September 13th cannot come fast enough.
> 
> A couple questions, as I'm a total newbie to ANY Disney 'special ticketed events'.
> 
> 1. What time can people start showing up to the parks in costume?? We're staying at VGF and were already planning to do MK that day, but we'll grab the monorail back and change into costume, and then come back. We have an ADR for BOG at 6:45pm, just want to make sure we're allowed to be in costume by that time!
> 
> 2. With our BOG reso at 6:45pm, will we be missing out on a lot of the party?
> 
> 3. How early should we get a spot for the fireworks and parades and stuff if we want a great view? I would LOVE to do the dessert party and snag a great viewing locale, but unfortunately can't eat gluten, dairy, or eggs so the dessert parties are kind of pointless for me.  It's the worst.
> 
> 4. What is the schedule of events? Do things usually happen around the same time? (i.e. Are the fireworks at the same time every night, do characters meet at certain times, etc.)
> 
> Thank you!



1. 4pm you can be in costume and enter. 

2. Except to miss about an hour.

3. They do have special boxes of things you can eat, I'm unsure if its worth the price to just get that but I know they do have things avaiable. 

4. There's usually a set party schedule until the booklet comes out though theres no way to know when things will happen.


----------



## belleincanada

Thank you!

Do you know generally around when the booklet comes out? Will it be at the first party?

And, I checked, and it looks like there's no ADRs available for the dessert party on Sept. 13th, already (which is pretty wild, I wouldn't think an early party on a Tuesday night would sell that quickly). Any other suggestions on what time to get a good spot for the fireworks and where?


----------



## busymommy2pink

Just wondering what the max number of tickets sold per event is?? How packed is a sold out party? We went mid September one year, but it was a monsoon beforehand which I think scared away a lot of people.


----------



## mom2rtk

They don't release that info. Anything you see is just a guess. I would guess 25K. Maybe slightly more.

Even though that's a lot less than max capacity in the park, a sold out party will feel very crowded. That's because most people paying for the party expect to see the parade, shows and fireworks and congregate around Main Street.


----------



## iivye

belleincanada said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Do you know generally around when the booklet comes out? Will it be at the first party?
> 
> And, I checked, and it looks like there's no ADRs available for the dessert party on Sept. 13th, already (which is pretty wild, I wouldn't think an early party on a Tuesday night would sell that quickly). Any other suggestions on what time to get a good spot for the fireworks and where?



I've heard people say that sometimes if you try to only book two people it shows not available.  I would call and make sure there are no reservations available for that night.


----------



## Nicole N.

MAF said:


> Just booked Be Our Guest for 6:20!  This is going to be awesome!!!



Thanks for the idea, I just booked us for 6:30


----------



## stevea20

MAF said:


> We received our magic bands from last year's trip.  Can we reuse them this year when we go to party?  Would they still be even linked to my account?



I was told during a recent travel show this year that bands can't be reused on future trips.  The batteries in the bands wouldn't last that long


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

Does anyone know how many MNSSHP tickets you can buy with the AP discount? We will be a party of 10 and only 6 or 7 will be AP holders. I tried chatting with Disney and the woman said 1 AP can purchase 4 tickets and then sent me a link to see that but no where on the link does it say any amount of tickets.  Can anyone confirm this?  Also again it doesn't say that these tickets cannot be cancelled but is this still true?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## stevea20

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I still have not received my confirmation email for my mail to home tickets...anyone else still waiting?



I got mine right away and was able to print out.  If you don't get it soon, call in.


----------



## Nicole N.

tam rockspal said:


> New here
> I just got a ticket for the event going on sept 16th first time ever. hope its worth it.



Welcome!!! We are going 9/25, will be our first time as well.


----------



## Raimiette

Took the plunge and booked for September 8.

I had a less than wonderful experience at the party I went to last year (2nd party in September, sold out date, you can read about it here: http://www.disboards.com/posts/54470052/ if you're interested) and was pretty disappointed overall but I'm hoping it will be better this year lol.

I am doing a Universal trip this year and this will be my only visit to the World so I'm remaining tentatively excited.

As for the prices this year.  I'm not super pleased about them (especially with my decreased Canadian dollar) but for my dates it's only a few dollars more than last year so I can't complain too much.


----------



## KristiKat

My sister and I ordered our party tickets this morning for Oct 4th. This is our first party and it's on our Disney bucket list. We are so excited. Now I've got to get DD settled on a costume.


----------



## SBWB48

CervezaSnob said:


> So I keep searching and on the 1st page comparing prices to last year is this the first year to do the tiering system?  Does anyone think certain dates will sell out sooner because of pricing?  I'm on the fence for 10/20 or 10/21 which is only a $13 difference, but that's a turkey leg.
> 
> Follow up question, if anyone knows, is there a huge difference between Thursday and Friday crowds?



I'd be curious about the same. We booked a Thursday as well, but over a Sunday instead, which was actually slightly cheaper than Thurs (72 vs. 79 - so two cupcakes per person lol ) thinking it may be less busy on a weeknight?


----------



## Nicole N.

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I still have not received my confirmation email for my mail to home tickets...anyone else still waiting?



I booked mine around 7:15 am this morning, having them mail my tickets to my home. I received my confirmation email at 7:30 am.


----------



## SoarinSC

mrocco90 said:


> Thinking of doing the halloween party 10/30 and 10/31. We went last year on 11/1 and loved it.
> Has anyone ever done two parties in one trip? We will also be doing the Christmas party on the 11/8.



Color me guilty! It's really fun and gives you a chance to breathe a bit as far as just relaxing and soaking it all in...if you don't get to something one night..there's another!

Stayed up till midnight so I could jump on the Halloween night tickets...a little nervous that with more people going to the parks it might sell out that much quicker   Going 10/30 and 10/31


----------



## monique5

belleincanada said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Do you know generally around when the booklet comes out? Will it be at the first party?
> 
> And, I checked, and it looks like there's no ADRs available for the dessert party on Sept. 13th, already (which is pretty wild, I wouldn't think an early party on a Tuesday night would sell that quickly). Any other suggestions on what time to get a good spot for the fireworks and where?



I recommend calling. 10/31 was showing no availability for 1 or 2, but 3 or more was available.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

stevea20 said:


> I got mine right away and was able to print out.  If you don't get it soon, call in.





Nicole N. said:


> I booked mine around 7:15 am this morning, having them mail my tickets to my home. I received my confirmation email at 7:30 am.



Ok, hmmm.  That doesn't sound good.  I've emailed them and if i don't hear anything back I'll call when I get home tonight.


----------



## kittyab

I had to rearrange some ADRs to make it work.    But we are booked for the 25th.


----------



## MAF

stevea20 said:


> I was told during a recent travel show this year that bands can't be reused on future trips.  The batteries in the bands wouldn't last that long


Bummer!    We are staying on Universal property this year so we won't be receiving new bands.


----------



## SoarinSC

damren said:


> Anyone know the answer to this?  I know for sure I want 2 tickets, one for me & DD, my husband may go and maybe a friend of DD.  When you purchase tickets do I have to link them to a person or can I do that at a later date...



During checkout they asked for a profile to link to...but I can't say for sure that you HAVE to link...not sure what would have happened if I had left them blank.


----------



## iivye

MAF said:


> Bummer!    We are staying on Universal property this year so we won't be receiving new bands.[/QUOTE
> 
> Your bands should still work if your tickets are linked to same MDE as the bands.  There are multiple threads of people using old bands for extra fast passes by using separate MDEs too.


----------



## MAF

iivye said:


> Your bands should still work if your tickets are linked to same MDE as the bands. There are multiple threads of people using old bands for extra fast passes by using separate MDEs too.


Ok I will give it a shot.  If all else fails we'll still have the plastic card tickets and the app on my phone.  They are fun to wear whether they work or not.  lol


----------



## mac3mpc

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I still have not received my confirmation email for my mail to home tickets...anyone else still waiting?



I ordered mine this morning at 6 am and received an e-mail saying that the confirmation was pending and I would receive an e-mail soon.  I still hadn't received a confirmation by noon so I called.  They said they weren't sure why, but it didn't go through.  The CM placed the order for me over the phone and stayed on the line with me while I linked it to MDE.  The tickets showed up and I thought I was all set.  15 minutes later I received a second e-mail with a different confirmation number and my account was billed a second time.  I'm back on the phone now waiting for it to be corrected.  

*sigh*  I was so excited this morning and now not so much.


----------



## SoarinSC

Just1Princess said:


> Can you buy tickets online, or by phone only usually?  There's one cheaper (lol) night during our stay and the rest are higher,  so I don't want to get stuck paying more than I have to.



You can buy online through the main web page..just look up "special events".


----------



## belleincanada

Yeah, it looked like trying to book for four people, there was availability. To be honest though we probably will not do the dessert party. We have too many other expenses with the honeymoon (MNSSHP itself, Wild Africa Trek, Chefs Table at V&A) - and even if they do have gluten-free dairy-free and egg-free stuff that I can eat, I don't know how tasty it'll be. 

We'll just try to stake out a good spot somewhere I think.


----------



## SoarinSC

seashell996 said:


> For those people going on Oct 31 are you still going with the prices 105.00  We are



I am..it's worth it...going on Halloween is a tradition for us so we'll make sacrifices elsewhere if we have to.


----------



## ml sumner

michelepa said:


> Yay!  Got mine as well-September 2 for us.
> 
> First Halloween party for me and DD(12).
> 
> This is turning into a really awesome second trip for DD. Not only do we have MNNSHP tickets but we are also staying at the posh GF, having tea there, going on the Wild African Trek and horseback riding at FW along with everything DD loved last year.
> 
> We are feeling blessed and grateful to be able to afford to do it up big time on our last Disney trip til DD is old enough to join me for Food and Wine!!


Your trip sounds amazing!


----------



## Disneymom1126

Tickets purchased for October 21st 

Related to the parade discussion/dessert party to get good parade viewing spot.  Last year we were at a sold out party and 20 minutes before the parade had no trouble finding a curb side seat (we sat down for the parade) right at the curve in the road where liberty square and frontierland meet on the side of the road of the liberty square market.  Also had a great view of the fireworks from the FP+ area...also sitting down (our feet were hurting lol).  For those reasons, the dessert party cost and time spent that you could be doing other things isn't justifiable, but I'm sure it is for others!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

mac3mpc said:


> I ordered mine this morning at 6 am and received an e-mail saying that the confirmation was pending and I would receive an e-mail soon.  I still hadn't received a confirmation by noon so I called.  They said they weren't sure why, but it didn't go through.  The CM placed the order for me over the phone and stayed on the line with me while I linked it to MDE.  The tickets showed up and I thought I was all set.  15 minutes later I received a second e-mail with a different confirmation number and my account was billed a second time.  I'm back on the phone now waiting for it to be corrected.
> 
> *sigh*  I was so excited this morning and now not so much.



Oh No!  I'm so sorry, that is really aggravating!  I know, I was so excited this morning and now I'm nervous.  The double billing is the exact reason why I'm holding off to call.  I don't want to be double billed as I know how the CM's never know what is going on


----------



## ml sumner

KristiKat said:


> My sister and I ordered our party tickets this morning for Oct 4th. This is our first party and it's on our Disney bucket list. We are so excited. Now I've got to get DD settled on a costume.


We are going on 10/4 also! Hope we have a great party, it will be our first time!


----------



## SoarinSC

vinotinto said:


> Our tickets are only $7-$12 more per person than last year (depending on choosing Thurs or Fri). Based on this year's increases in the prices of resort, tickets, food, and "extra" events (while cutting staff and capacity), this is not that bad.



Thank you.


tinkerbell1992 said:


> I chose mailed hard copy tickets, because I like having the actual ticket in hand!



Same here!


----------



## ToyStory90

monique5 said:


> I recommend calling. 10/31 was showing no availability for 1 or 2, but 3 or more was available.



You *could* book two adults and an infant to fulfill the 3. Then you're only paying for 2 people but still getting the res.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

monique5 said:


> I recommend calling. 10/31 was showing no availability for 1 or 2, but 3 or more was available.


I've found it to be quite common to be unable to get a party for 2 at desert parties which sucks cause i'm tring for 10/31 too.


----------



## stites1

Just ordered mine for Halloween night. Yes, it was stupid expensive. Yes it will be crazy busy. Yes I'm beyond excited fr it!!!!! Happy Birthday to me


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

mac3mpc said:


> I ordered mine this morning at 6 am and received an e-mail saying that the confirmation was pending and I would receive an e-mail soon.  I still hadn't received a confirmation by noon so I called.  They said they weren't sure why, but it didn't go through.  The CM placed the order for me over the phone and stayed on the line with me while I linked it to MDE.  The tickets showed up and I thought I was all set.  15 minutes later I received a second e-mail with a different confirmation number and my account was billed a second time.  I'm back on the phone now waiting for it to be corrected.
> 
> *sigh*  I was so excited this morning and now not so much.


Oh, and I hope they got this fixed for you!


----------



## Raya

MAF said:


> Bummer!    We are staying on Universal property this year so we won't be receiving new bands.


We used our bands from Oct 2014 For our Oct 2015 visit with no trouble. We were told they'd last a few years, but I have no idea how I could check.


----------



## brownie_17

Just to ease my mind.....I just managed to get CRT dinner at 7pm on a party night that we aren't going to. We can still eat there but will be escorted after right?


----------



## ThreeBoyMama

Booked ours for 10/23 this morning just before 7:00 a.m. CST with no problems!  They also immediately showed up in the MDE app and online.  Yay!  We are going on my oldest son's 14th birthday.  Can't wait!


----------



## _auroraborealis_

brownie_17 said:


> Just to ease my mind.....I just managed to get CRT dinner at 7pm on a party night that we aren't going to. We can still eat there but will be escorted after right?


No. Per the T&C, any CRT ADR after 6:40 will require a party wristband.


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

brownie_17 said:


> Just to ease my mind.....I just managed to get CRT dinner at 7pm on a party night that we aren't going to. We can still eat there but will be escorted after right?


Unfortunately not. Even under the old rules, 6:55 PM was the cutoff.


----------



## SoarinSC

mac3mpc said:


> It's been a good morning.  Not only did I get our tickets for the party, I took a chance and was able to grab a BOG for a 6:25 dinner that night.  Did not expect that since I've been trying everyday for weeks to get one.



Me either! just got a BOG 6:40 dinner on 10/30 then nabbed BOG breakfast for 11/4. woot!


----------



## chuckm403

FYI - For those who ordered tickets earlier today and haven't yet received the confirmation email, it took about 5 hours before I got mine. I chose the option to print the tickets myself. Hope this info helps.


----------



## kingken

Mouseketeers4 said:


> Thanks for sharing!  I'll keep watching for an earlier time but I'll have to keep the 6:20 if it's our only option.  My little ones are very excited to meet the Beast.  I'll make sure we're plenty early to check-in and keep my fingers crossed that they don't turn us away.


i got 6.20 for BOG when we are at halloween, tried for weeks to get a earlier time with no luck but keep trying may get a cancellation


----------



## MAF

Excited that the party is giving us the chance to experience dinner at BoG this time!  Last year we were only able to have lunch there.


----------



## mac3mpc

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Oh, and I hope they got this fixed for you!



They told me that it was happening quite a bit today.  The nice CM told me that he had cancelled the second set (that was not already hooked to my DME account) and would refund my card and send a confirmation.  Still waiting on the cancellation confirmation.  



chuckm403 said:


> FYI - For those who ordered tickets earlier today and haven't yet received the confirmation email, it took about 5 hours before I got mine. I chose the option to print the tickets myself. Hope this info helps.



I had heard earlier that it was taking quite a bit of time for them to come through.  That's why I waited 6 hours before calling and waiting on the phone for 45 minutes.  Maybe I should have waited 7. lol


----------



## SoarinSC

stites1 said:


> Just ordered mine for Halloween night. Yes, it was stupid expensive. Yes it will be crazy busy. Yes I'm beyond excited fr it!!!!! Happy Birthday to me



Whoop! Whoop!


----------



## kingken

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Ok, hmmm.  That doesn't sound good.  I've emailed them and if i don't hear anything back I'll call when I get home tonight.


waited 6 hours from point of purchase for confirmation


----------



## 1sttimedisneymama

My dessert party is just showing as a regular reservation at the terrace at 8:35. Is that okay?


----------



## BebopBaloo

Tried to order and stopped. Seeing a charge and a refund three times. I'm going to wait awhile..maybe days before trying again :/


----------



## purple figment

brownie_17 said:


> Just to ease my mind.....I just managed to get CRT dinner at 7pm on a party night that we aren't going to. We can still eat there but will be escorted after right?


When you pick a party night on the CRT reservation page it gives the hours for the mealtimes and the non-ticketed dinner time ends at 5:55.  Then it lists Dinner starting at 6:40 with the notation "Special Ticketed Event" right underneath.  If you continue and make a reservation under the T&C it will again indicate that you will need party tickets to keep the reservation.

Regardless, even in previous years the last reservation on a party night without tickets had to be before 7:00.


----------



## kingken

_auroraborealis_ said:


> No. Per the T&C, any CRT ADR after 6:40 will require a party wristband.


i was told today by customer services that as long as i was in park earlier i could do my cinderella diner at 6.40 and be escorted out of the park afte which i hope is true as i also booked pirates and pals cruise on this advice


----------



## snowybelle

I purchased tickets for Sept 18 (Sun) and Sept 20 (Tues). These are my first MNSSHPs and I am going SOLO to both. Hopefully wearing a different costume to each one.

I also took the plunge and booked the dessert party for Sun 9/18. I'm going to prioritize seeing the parade and fireworks on the first night, and some rare character meets on the second night. Super stoked!


----------



## thought_bubbls

Our confirmation showed up pretty quickly after purchase.


----------



## ah10is

chuckm403 said:


> FYI - For those who ordered tickets earlier today and haven't yet received the confirmation email, it took about 5 hours before I got mine. I chose the option to print the tickets myself. Hope this info helps.



Thanks!  Still waiting on mine that I ordered around 3am EST!  I just did an email chat and they said it could take up to 48 hours!   Hopefully it will be sooner that that!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

BebopBaloo said:


> Tried to order and stopped. Seeing a charge and a refund three times. I'm going to wait awhile..maybe days before trying again :/


Wow, that's not good.  Still haven't received my email confirmation.  I ordered at around 5:30am EST this morning.  I emailed the tickets help, but nothing back yet.  I'll have to decide whether to call later tonight when I get home or wait a little more.  Seems like some are having issues and others not.   I don't think my night will sell out, but I was so excited to get these ordered!


----------



## Raeven

Got my email right away we're doing MNSSHP and MVMCP. (Sep 20, Dec 13) If anyone is deciding on the dessert party it was awesome last year!


----------



## marydis

I ordered mine ... Last night like 10.. Got the email immediately and it's linked on my MDE... Probably higher traffic today.. Especially with the MVMCP tickets selling too.


----------



## monique5

stites1 said:


> Just ordered mine for Halloween night. Yes, it was stupid expensive. Yes it will be crazy busy. Yes I'm beyond excited fr it!!!!! Happy Birthday to me



True Story. Celebrating 40th birthday. 1st Halloween for family @ Disney too.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Raeven said:


> Got my email right away we're doing MNSSHP and MVMCP. (Sep 20, Dec 13) If anyone is deciding on the dessert party it was awesome last year!


Awesome!  How did you find the fireworks view?  I'm a little worried about being off to the side.  We normally do in the middle of the street, up from Casey's closer to the castle.  That way the fireworks "surround" us with the perimeter fireworks.  Little worried about the view making us miss the perimeter ones.  How were those?  Were you able to see those good etc!  Guess I just don't want to feel removed if you know what I mean.


----------



## monique5

ToyStory90 said:


> You *could* book two adults and an infant to fulfill the 3. Then you're only paying for 2 people but still getting the res.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Ok ticket update!  I have not received my email yet confirming my order after getting that weird, your order is not confirmed but you will get an email thing this morning.  I've been checking all this morning and nothing.  Well, the tickets just now showed up in my online MDE account under tickets.  They weren't there before.  Still no email confirmation, but they are on my account and they charged me CC.  So, I'm feeling better about it.


----------



## Kat73

I ordered late last night and asked to have my tickets mailed to me, I got an order confirmation right away. Super excited to go on October 25 !!  Last time I did the party was in 2009 and 2010. In 2009 we trick-or-treated but did not get very good candy-  lots of boxes of raisins and what I would consider to be  "Filler".   We were there for one of the earlier parties.  Has the candy experienced changed much since then? It's going to be just me for the party this time so I don't really care one way or the other- free is for me LOL. Just curious.


----------



## seashell996

SoarinSC said:


> I am..it's worth it...going on Halloween is a tradition for us so we'll make sacrifices elsewhere if we have to.[/QUOT


----------



## monique5

brownie_17 said:


> Just to ease my mind.....I just managed to get CRT dinner at 7pm on a party night that we aren't going to. We can still eat there but will be escorted after right?





_auroraborealis_ said:


> No. Per the T&C, any CRT ADR after 6:40 will require a party wristband.





purple figment said:


> When you pick a party night on the CRT reservation page it gives the hours for the mealtimes and the non-ticketed dinner time ends at 5:55.  Then it lists Dinner starting at 6:40 with the notation "Special Ticketed Event" right underneath.  If you continue and make a reservation under the T&C it will again indicate that you will need party tickets to keep the reservation.
> 
> Regardless, even in previous years the last reservation on a party night without tickets had to be before 7:00.





monique5 said:


> Hope this works out. Not to be a Debbie Downer, CMs are not always correct. I don't see Disney stating this info/disclaimers, like they do for all purchases, if it wasn't correct. Especially with so many complaints last year with non-party people in park after 7pm and the number of refunds, not with just the 1st party.
> 
> Edit: With that being said, I would wait until 1st party to see what people are posting.



*ALL THIS!!!! I do not believe Disney would make this part of their T&C if the intent wasn't to implement them. *


----------



## seashell996

SoarinSC said:


> I am..it's worth it...going on Halloween is a tradition for us so we'll make sacrifices elsewhere if we have to.


Got ours for Halloween night


----------



## FeralCatRogue

1sttimedisneymama said:


> My dessert party is just showing as a regular reservation at the terrace at 8:35. Is that okay?


Mine shows as Hallowishes party for 10/31.


----------



## monique5

FeralCatRogue said:


> Mine shows as Hallowishes party for 10/31.



Mine in MDE = *Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package*


----------



## Disneymom1126

When ordering our tickets after hitting the confirm purchase, it loaded a little while and then went straight to the "stitch ate your page." Tried to click sign in because it was also showing I wasn't signed in (even though I had signed in prior to purchasing the tickets), and again went to stitch...on the third time of clicking sign in it loaded my confirmation page from my ticket purchase and the tickets were linked in my MDE.  I chose to have them mailed home.  I still haven't gotten the confirmation email, but am not too worried since they are showing as linked in my page...now that I think about it...maybe I'll screen shot that just in case they disappear!


----------



## _auroraborealis_

kingken said:


> i was told today by customer services that as long as i was in park earlier i could do my cinderella diner at 6.40 and be escorted out of the park afte which i hope is true as i also booked pirates and pals cruise on this advice


I don't think that's true based on the disclaimers being posted with ADRs.

CMS often spread misinformation. There was quite a bit of effort put into the stuff on the site this year. Anything at CRT after 5:55 is labeled "Special Ticketed Event."


----------



## Kalyjess

I'm confused about the new costume policy. I wanted to wear a T-shirt that resembles a character, leggings or tights, and a DYI tutu (got the idea from Pinterest). Is that going to be allowed or is the Tutu makes it a layered costume? I was thinking something like this picture.


----------



## smitch425

Kalyjess said:


> I'm confused about the new costume policy. I wanted to wear a T-shirt that resembles a character, leggings or tights, and a DYI tutu (got the idea from Pinterest). Is that going to be allowed or is the Tutu makes it a layered costume? I was thinking something like this picture.


Layered costumes are fine. You may be subjected to the metal detector, though.


----------



## BebopBaloo

I think a tutu would be perfectly fine, as it is no different than wearing a skirt with leggings. If it's super fluffy then it may increase your chances of going through a metal detector.


----------



## Kalyjess

smitch425 said:


> Layered costumes are fine. You may be subjected to the metal detector, though.




Thank you! I was starting to get worried because I thought I read somewhere (I can be totally wrong) that layered costumes were not going to be permitted.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

"Layered costumes or costume props that surround the entire body are strongly discouraged and may be subject to additional security screening."

As I said before, the reality is that ALL CLOTHES are "layered around the body." A tutu is going to be fine, really.

They can't have "family friendly" and "stark raving nude" at the same time, honestly.


----------



## 1sttimedisneymama

FeralCatRogue said:


> Mine shows as Hallowishes party for 10/31.


Ugh guess I'll be calling after work tonight


----------



## purple figment

kingken said:


> i was told today by customer services that as long as i was in park earlier i could do my cinderella diner at 6.40 and be escorted out of the park afte which i hope is true as i also booked pirates and pals cruise on this advice


I know you posted this same info on another thread or earlier in this thread, but customer services is a call center and unfortunately they often give incorrect information.  It was true that until last year a 6:40 reservation without party tickets would have been allowed, but so far all the printed info for this year has indicated that this is no longer the case. It is printed in more than one place on the reservations pages for several restaurants.  Maybe it will change, but whatever is the printed policy on the  night of your dinner is what the castmembers at CRT will follow, rather than what someone said.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

I doubt BOG is running one policy and CRT another. Highly doubt.


----------



## MAF

I think they should require you to purchase the tickets before they allow you to make the dining reservation.  I can see this turning into a huge cluster.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

MAF said:


> I think they should require you to purchase the tickets before they allow you to make the dining reservation.  I can see this turning into a huge cluster.


I bet the IT linking for that is an even huger cluster. ADRs aren't linked to park tickets now, after all.


----------



## kingken

purple figment said:


> I know you posted this same info on another thread or earlier in this thread, but customer services is a call center and unfortunately they often give incorrect information.  It was true that until last year a 6:40 reservation without party tickets would have been allowed, but so far all the printed info for this year has indicated that this is no longer the case. It is printed in more than one place on the reservations pages for several restaurants.  Maybe it will change, but whatever is the printed policy on the  night of your dinner is what the castmembers at CRT will follow, rather than what someone said.


i can see your point and thats why i rang i am going to email to see if they say same and at least then i will have some sort of written confirmation, when i did ring she asked for my confirmation number and checked she came back and said i was ok as long as i was already in the park


----------



## kingken

_auroraborealis_ said:


> I doubt BOG is running one policy and CRT another. Highly doubt.


when i booked cinderella this morning it did not say this at any point, only when i went to email confirmation did it have attraction ticket needed, going to email them


----------



## monique5

kingken said:


> when i booked cinderella this morning it did not say this at any point, only when i went to email confirmation did it have attraction ticket needed, going to email them



Reservations for CRT, starting @ 6pm, gives the same disclaimer. It's been added to the 1st post too. 

If in park after 7pm, guests should have a party ticket. As OP have stated Phone CMs are not always reliable & the last ones to know things. This is 1st time to my recollection that Disney has put this in writing, no less, included with reservation before guests get confirmation. 

OP - I do not believe rep gave you written confirmation, wasn't stated in your post.

So I'm done with my 2 cents.* Just remember that it's the in writing on official website, prior to confirmation, just like 1D/5D cancellation policies & like will charge $10/Full price for no shows.*


----------



## SBWB48

Any guesses on whether it would be busier on a Sunday or Thursday party night? We planned around Thursday, but Sunday for us is slightly cheaper, so debating if it's worth the few more dollars. Thanks!


----------



## kingken

monique5 said:


> Reservations for CRT, starting @ 6pm, gives the same disclaimer. It's been added to the 1st post too.
> 
> If in park after 7pm, guests should have a party ticket. As OP have stated Phone CMs are not always reliable & the last ones to know things. This is 1st time to my recollection that Disney has put this in writing, no less, included with reservation before guests get confirmation.
> 
> OP - I do not believe rep gave you written confirmation, wasn't stated in your post.
> 
> So I'm done with my 2 cents.* Just remember that it's the in writing on official website, prior to confirmation, just like 1D/5D cancellation policies & like will charge $10/Full price for no shows.*



not got written confirmation, said i was going to email them and see if they say the same and then i will have confirmation but looks like i have been given wrong advice which is pretty poor and looks like a common problem from other posts and from such a big company which prides itself on customer satisfaction, sent email see what happens


----------



## alisonslp

Wondering if anyone has the same take on the MNSSHP as I do - If I am spending this amount of money, I am making the most of less crowds on the rides, trick/treating, character photos. I just don't see the purpose in taking extra time to have a sit down dinner or go to the dessert party (extra money as well!). We will enjoy the fireworks and the 2nd parade  but rarely do we stake out a seat for more than a few minutes prior to either of these when we are in the parks.  I don't know - I suppose if you have already been to MK on another day (or plan to) then getting on the rides or seeing the characters is not a priority.  This will be our only park visit for the year (dvc owner - we are all about enjoying the resort right now) so we plan to make the mot of our time there.


----------



## alisonslp

stevea20 said:


> I was told during a recent travel show this year that bands can't be reused on future trips.  The batteries in the bands wouldn't last that long



I have seen it written on DVC forums in disboards that they last about 2 years and then the batteries die, which affect the photopass tracking (on the rides) but apparently they will still work with direct contact with machines (door, at the sales counter, turnstiles, etc).  I have noticed that they do disappear from MDE page after a certain period of time but I hadn't thought to check how long. My ones from 2 years ago weren't there this past trip but the ones from last year's trip was still there. I deleted them and asked for new ones since the others were so battered with chlorine fading, teeth marks (sensory seeking son), etc.   Besides, I really like the new lighter weight ones. Definitely nicer. And I wanted purple...


----------



## VAtink

Got our tickets for September 29th AND BOG dinner reservations!  We are so ridiculously excited, first time for both!!!


----------



## vinotinto

prettypatchesmsu said:


> We've did MNSSHP before, and trying to stake out our parade spot is a fight.  We had so many people last year try to take ours from us even though we'd been standing there forever.  I've never done a dessert party before, but jumped at this as the parade viewing spot itself sounds worth it!!!


Did you try to grab a spot on Main Street? It seems Main Street is always pretty crazy!


----------



## ml sumner

Got our tickets for our first halloween party on 10/04 with a dinner ressie at BOG for 6:10pm!  I am so excited!!


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

We normally do the "rope's up! CHARGE!" race to get a good parade spot, but my mom is coming this time. She (& her knees) can't do that, nor can she stand in one spot for hours. The dessert party is well worth it so that she can be comfortable & still get to see everything.


----------



## Disneymom1126

alisonslp said:


> Wondering if anyone has the same take on the MNSSHP as I do - If I am spending this amount of money, I am making the most of less crowds on the rides, trick/treating, character photos. I just don't see the purpose in taking extra time to have a sit down dinner or go to the dessert party (extra money as well!). We will enjoy the fireworks and the 2nd parade  but rarely do we stake out a seat for more than a few minutes prior to either of these when we are in the parks.  I don't know - I suppose if you have already been to MK on another day (or plan to) then getting on the rides or seeing the characters is not a priority.  This will be our only park visit for the year (dvc owner - we are all about enjoying the resort right now) so we plan to make the mot of our time there.



I agree....unless it's someone's only day at MK, I think there's a lot of party time wasted on a TS meal...for some people it may work, but we usually grab a quick QS meal at Columbia Harbor House at like 5:00 in between our 4-7pm fast passes and then spend the party hours enjoying the party stuff, but to each their own!  We will be doing another MK day that is a party day, but not doing the party and have a 6:10 BOG reservation to take advantage of the lighter crowds that day...then we'll head out after dinner


----------



## brownie_17

Just talked to a CM for separate issue but he did confirm that you will indeed need a party wrist band after a certain time to have ADRs on party nights. He even double checked that we would be attending a party for our CRT at 655pm on Oct 4th.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

alisonslp said:


> Wondering if anyone has the same take on the MNSSHP as I do - If I am spending this amount of money, I am making the most of less crowds on the rides, trick/treating, character photos. I just don't see the purpose in taking extra time to have a sit down dinner or go to the dessert party (extra money as well!). We will enjoy the fireworks and the 2nd parade  but rarely do we stake out a seat for more than a few minutes prior to either of these when we are in the parks.  I don't know - I suppose if you have already been to MK on another day (or plan to) then getting on the rides or seeing the characters is not a priority.  This will be our only park visit for the year (dvc owner - we are all about enjoying the resort right now) so we plan to make the mot of our time there.


Yes, I can totally understand your take on it. If your time in MK is limited, then rides with low waits would be a big draw. We are the opposite. We have a long trip with many MK days so we won't ride any rides that night except Haunted Mansion because of it being decked out for the party etc. We focus on just the party only activities, rare character meets, boo to you parade, Hallowishes, Hocus Pocus show, and then Trick or treating. This will be our third party, so we thought the dessert party would be something new and fun.

Oh, and we'd never eat dinner during party time, it's a waste of our party time to us. But that's just our opinion and our party touring style. 



vinotinto said:


> Did you try to grab a spot on Main Street? It seems Main Street is always pretty crazy!


Yes, we did Main Street last year for the 1st time. It was gorgeous with the lights and music on Main Street, but staking out our spot was crazy. And hard to stand there that long. That's a big reason we're doing the party. I think it will actually save is time. Last year we did a lot at a very full party (shopped for party merchandise, saw Jack & Sally, Minnie, Daisy, Lotso, Dance Party with Sulley and Mike, then trick or treated) and that was from 4pm to 7pm! Then we headed to Main Street and was there in one general place from 7 to basically fireworks.  I think the dessert party will add an extra hour, that 7-8pm that we can do something else before going to the reserved parade area! And no stress with all those people!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Texas Mickey said:


> We did the desert party last year and had a great time! We went to the flagpole at 8:15 and there was alot of curb space for guests. They came around handing out bottled water to us while we waited for the parade to start which was nice. The parade viewing was wonderful and not having to stake out a spot prior was well worth the price. After the parade we walked as a group over to the desert area. The tables were beautifully decorated and it was a quick walk through the line getting whatever treats you want. There was plenty to choose from. We had a front table because we purchased early and had a great view of the fireworks. For us it was money well spent and we really did enjoy it alot!


How was the view of Wishes?   Was the area crowded?


----------



## Melissakay1q

snowybelle said:


> I purchased tickets for Sept 18 (Sun) and Sept 20 (Tues). These are my first MNSSHPs and I am going SOLO to both. Hopefully wearing a different costume to each one.
> 
> I also took the plunge and booked the dessert party for Sun 9/18. I'm going to prioritize seeing the parade and fireworks on the first night, and some rare character meets on the second night. Super stoked!



I'm going solo, too! Sept 8 for me, though.


----------



## DisneyDiva33415

How do cast members deck Haunted Mansion out for the party? And when? Do they close the ride at some point or is it some special effects that they can turn on with a flip of a switch?
This is our first ever MNSSHP even though we are Florida resident AP's. We are super excited but I have so many questions.


----------



## KangaFan

I know they don't cancel the parties for weather, but if they cancel the parade/fireworks, does anyone know if they let you exchange your ticket for another night?


----------



## monique5

DisneyDiva33415 said:


> How do cast members deck Haunted Mansion out for the party? And when? Do they close the ride at some point or is it some special effects that they can turn on with a flip of a switch?
> This is our first ever MNSSHP even though we are Florida resident AP's. We are super excited but I have so many questions.



Check 1st post under HM, but won't no for sure until after 1st party. Changes year to year.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

DisneyDiva33415 said:


> How do cast members deck Haunted Mansion out for the party? And when? Do they close the ride at some point or is it some special effects that they can turn on with a flip of a switch?
> This is our first ever MNSSHP even though we are Florida resident AP's. We are super excited but I have so many questions.


The ride is the same, but the cast members are all spooky gouled up. And the outside is all decorated and lit with gorgeous lights. And there are special "ghosts" characters outside entertaining everyone. It's awesome. You should YouTube it, it's very cool looking.


----------



## Tearbear

Just booked MNSSHP tickets for Sept 13 (Tue) and Sept 23 (Fri).  Why is the 9/23 price higher?  Hope the slight price increase will keep Friday crowds down.


----------



## pangyal

I'm going to book tomorrow, yay! Was considering going on my birthday 9/18 but decided I'd actually rather have a nice meal. We are planning for the 20th, hopefully it won't be too crowded!

Quick question- that Magic Shot on the first page with the hitchhiking ghosts...is that supposed to be party-specific? My mum and I got that same shot in front of HM in mid-December, so I am curious...


----------



## TwoMisfits

KangaFan said:


> I know they don't cancel the parties for weather, but if they cancel the parade/fireworks, does anyone know if they let you exchange your ticket for another night?



According to their terms, no.  Your mileage onsite may vary, depending how long you would stand in a customer service line in the rain.


----------



## pangyal

Tearbear said:


> Just booked MNSSHP tickets for Sept 13 (Tue) and Sept 23 (Fri).  Why is the 9/23 price higher?  Hope the slight price increase will keep Friday crowds down.


All of the Friday prices are higher as they are more in demand (more so for locals)...


----------



## nicolebridget22

I can't remember how it works but...if we're already in MK, do we have to go back to the front gate to show our MNSSHP tickets to get wrist bands?


----------



## KangaFan

TwoMisfits said:


> According to their terms, no.  Your mileage onsite may vary, depending how long you would stand in a customer service line in the rain.



Gotcha, thanks--I think I'll wait until the week before since we're looking to go in Sept.  Thanks!


----------



## Tearbear

pangyal said:


> All of the Friday prices are higher as they are more in demand (more so for locals)...



Well Sept 2 and Sept 16 are not priced higher.


----------



## pangyal

Tearbear said:


> Well Sept 2 and Sept 16 are not priced higher.


But they are not as close to Halloween.


----------



## pangyal

nicolebridget22 said:


> I can't remember how it works but...if we're already in MK, do we have to go back to the front gate to show our MNSSHP tickets to get wrist bands?


They should have stations in each land for getting your wristband.


----------



## leshunlenese

Got my our MNSSHP tickets and dessert package for September 30th! My DS is going to have the best birthday!


----------



## Disneylover99

We purchased tickets today and opted to print our tickets at home. Should there be names on the tickets? Does it matter since the tickets are in MDE?


----------



## Pawpsicle

Woohoo just got our tix for Oct 2nd! I've been lurking on this thread for a while - just wanted to say thanks to everyone for all the tips! It will be our first MNSSHP! Can't wait!!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

For the dessert party- why is it listed as $69 for adults but I'm being charged $74 and change Not including tax?  The child price is off by $5 too.   Just found it weird the website says $69/$39 but when booked it shows $74/$44?


----------



## monique5

DisneyLove2015 said:


> For the dessert party- why is it listed as $69 for adults but I'm being charged $74 and change Not including tax?  The child price is off by $5 too.   Just found it weird the website says $69/$39 but when booked it shows $74/$44?



Tax???


----------



## DisneyLove2015

monique5 said:


> Tax???


No, tax was added after that.   It was quoted the $74/$44 and then $12 in tax.  For two adults and one child it came out to $205.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Booked the dessert party for 9/8.  Just an FYI for others trying to book a party of 2-it showed as not available. Thanks to another Diser I found out that I had to book for a party of 3, I just had to make one of those an infant to not be charged. 

Now DS is hinting that he wants to go with us, if we take him I'm hoping I can add him.


----------



## Disneylover99

Just noticed there are sequenced ticket numbers on my four e tickets I purchased tonight. I wonder if this is the number of tickets sold for my party date so far.


----------



## michellelovesthemous

Just got our tickets for the 2nd & the 8th!!! My DD18 graduates HS and in all our trips to the world she has always wanted to go so now we are....twice! $460 for 3 adults to go....I am insane or I love my DD or I am insane! But regardless SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## wsharis

Disneylover99 said:


> Just noticed there are sequenced ticket numbers on my four e tickets I purchased tonight. I wonder if this is the number of tickets sold for my party date so far.


I noticed that too! I bought mine right at midnight last night for the 9/2 party and my ticket is #578


----------



## hamilkm

I have a question about the dessert party. I booked it for October 25th for my mom and I. She will be on an ECV after having just had a fairly major foot surgery, so I thought this might be a good way to guarantee her a good view of the parade and fireworks with little stress. Our other goals for the night will be to see the Hocus Pocus show, ride Haunted Mansion, trick or treat, and take fun photos. We also may attempt to meet at least one character (either 7 dwarves or Minnie, daisy in costume).  Does this seem doable with using time for the dessert party? Last year we did all this (except a character meet) with out doing the dessert party and actually left a little early due to rain but we went to an earlier, non sold out party. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Heather07438

Just booked a 5-day package (8/31-9/4) Coronado w/ free dining.  After paying full price for our April trip, we're trying to make this more frugal.  Can't decide whether to pay $215 extra for 9/2 MNSSHP (me, DH & DS14).

Pros:  We've never done MNSSHP or MVMCP, Halloween is my BDay, we love the season/dressing up & may never get another chance to do this party.
Cons:  Our package includes hoppers, so we're kinda wasting the value of what we've already purchased.  

Dropping 1 day off ticket package will save $45 & bring the extra cost for party down to $170. We can chill in the pool that day, then go to MK at 4pm.  Hope it's not as crowded as first day last year, being it's an earlier date.  
I should just go for it, right?


----------



## anneboleyn

hamilkm said:


> I have a question about the dessert party. I booked it for October 25th for my mom and I. She will be on an ECV after having just had a fairly major foot surgery, so I thought this might be a good way to guarantee her a good view of the parade and fireworks with little stress. Our other goals for the night will be to see the Hocus Pocus show, ride Haunted Mansion, trick or treat, and take fun photos. We also may attempt to meet at least one character (either 7 dwarves or Minnie, daisy in costume).  Does this seem doable with using time for the dessert party? Last year we did all this (except a character meet) with out doing the dessert party and actually left a little early due to rain but we went to an earlier, non sold out party. Thanks for any advice!



Did they announce that they are doing Hocus Pocus stuff again this year? That seems odd that they would do it two years in a row.


----------



## Disneylover99

wsharis said:


> I noticed that too! I bought mine right at midnight last night for the 9/2 party and my ticket is #578


Interesting. I bought my tickets almost a full day later then you for the 9/2 party date and my ticket #'s are just under 2500. I wonder if they did sell that many tickets for the first party yesterday?


----------



## Merx

kingken said:


> similar question, i have booked cinderella castle for 6,40 on a mnsshp night but not attending that night, will i be able to do cinderella castle and be escorted out after or do i need ticket for halloween, thanks in advance



I would check your reservation or your reservation email. If it says 

"Your reservation occurs during a special event, which requires a separate admission ticket for park entry. Please ensure all members of your dining party hold tickets for this event."

then you need a ticket.

From what I heard in another thread 5:55 is the latest you can book for Cinderella Royal Table without requiring a ticket, but I can't confirm this


----------



## Merx

brownie_17 said:


> Just talked to a CM for separate issue but he did confirm that you will indeed need a party wrist band after a certain time to have ADRs on party nights. He even double checked that we would be attending a party for our CRT at 655pm on Oct 4th.



Just imagine that I don't know about needing to have a ticket for a 6pm reservation, that means I would be charge the entire amount for the dinner (because I have already prepaid), without being allowed to go in, and a disappointed child not able to meet the princesses and eat in the castle. In my case for a party of 5, that would be $350 gone just like that.

I really wish this doesn't happen to anyone.


----------



## publix subs

Disneylover99 said:


> Interesting. I bought my tickets almost a full day later then you for the 9/2 party date and my ticket #'s are just under 2500. I wonder if they did sell that many tickets for the first party yesterday?


i bought my tickets for Oct. 31st at around 7am yesterday and have ticket #s 99 and 100. Bought for 9/16 a little after and have #s 87 and 88.


----------



## monique5

DisneyLove2015 said:


> No, tax was added after that.   It was quoted the $74/$44 and then $12 in tax.  For two adults and one child it came out to $205.



Same. I purchased 2A,1C = $205. I'll dig deeper.


----------



## GillianP1301

wsharis said:


> I noticed that too! I bought mine right at midnight last night for the 9/2 party and my ticket is #578



Interesting. I bought mine a little after midnight (about 12:30), also for 9/2, and my number is around 100 higher than yours, so I think you guys may be on to something with it being ticket count.


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

GillianP1301 said:


> Interesting. I bought mine a little after midnight (about 12:30), also for 9/2, and my number is around 100 higher than yours, so I think you guys may be on to something with it being ticket count.



I hope not, bought mine a little after midnight for 9/20 and I have tickets 601-606


----------



## GillianP1301

Heather07438 said:


> Just booked a 5-day package (8/31-9/4) Coronado w/ free dining.  After paying full price for our April trip, we're trying to make this more frugal.  Can't decide whether to pay $215 extra for 9/2 MNSSHP (me, DH & DS14).
> 
> Pros:  We've never done MNSSHP or MVMCP, Halloween is my BDay, we love the season/dressing up & may never get another chance to do this party.
> Cons:  Our package includes hoppers, so we're kinda wasting the value of what we've already purchased.
> 
> Dropping 1 day off ticket package will save $45 & bring the extra cost for party down to $170. We can chill in the pool that day, then go to MK at 4pm.  Hope it's not as crowded as first day last year, being it's an earlier date.
> I should just go for it, right?



You're definitely asking the wrong people if you're looking for anything other than a bunch of enablers. 

Definitely go for it!  We're doing the 9/2 party as well because I just can't pass up the chance at a pre-Labour day early party. We always travel that same week to WDW (like it to be the last hoorah of summer before back to school for my son) and I'm not one to pull him from school, so I know the chances of being able to take part in this party again are low so it was an easy decision for me. Do it!!


----------



## jeremy1002

If I have a MNSSHP ticket and an AP can I book 2 sets of FastPasses that day? (One set in MK from 3:30-6:30, and one set somewhere else earlier in the day?)


----------



## smitch425

anneboleyn said:


> Did they announce that they are doing Hocus Pocus stuff again this year? That seems odd that they would do it two years in a row.


Yes, and the previous show ran for a long time before that.


----------



## smitch425

jeremy1002 said:


> If I have a MNSSHP ticket and an AP can I book 2 sets of FastPasses that day? (One set in MK from 3:30-6:30, and one set somewhere else earlier in the day?)


Only with two separate MDE accounts


----------



## TwoMisfits

Disneylover99 said:


> Interesting. I bought my tickets almost a full day later then you for the 9/2 party date and my ticket #'s are just under 2500. I wonder if they did sell that many tickets for the first party yesterday?



It probably is...that party will likely be packed since it's before more schools start, right on Labor Day weekend, and it's usually the free media event (and it's one of the discount dates).  I wouldn't go to that party expecting short lines...


----------



## monique5

Merx said:


> Just imagine that I don't know about needing to have a ticket for a 6pm reservation, that means I would be charge the entire amount for the dinner (because I have already prepaid), without being allowed to go in, and a disappointed child not able to meet the princesses and eat in the castle. In my case for a party of 5, that would be $350 gone just like that.
> 
> I really wish this doesn't happen to anyone.



Not true. You would know. It's in the T&C you have to scroll through then check the box that you understand. Also, it's a popup box, that states this info before you confirm/pay for your reservation. 

*2016 UPDATES *

_Disney Terms & Conditions As Stated When Making Reservations after 6pm. _
*Popup Message*
You are making a reservation during an event which requires the purchase of a separately priced event admission ticket (e.g., Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party). Guests with theme park admission must purchase the special event admission ticket to enter or remain in park during the special event. Note: The number of tickets available is limited for special events. Events may sell out early. Special event tickets are valid only during specific event dates and hours. Tickets are nontransferable and nonrefundable. 

When you pick a party night on reservation page it gives the hours for the mealtimes and the non-ticketed dinner time ends at 5:55. Then it lists Dinner starting at 6:40 with the notation "Special Ticketed Event" right underneath. If you continue and make a reservation under the T&C it will again indicate that you will need party tickets to keep the reservation.


*This is now on the MNSSHP page....*
*Per Website, *https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/

*Dining reservations are strongly recommended.* To reserve your table during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, please call (407) 939-3463 or (407) WDW-DINE.

Please note: Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party tickets are required to book a dinner reservation.


----------



## monique5

anneboleyn said:


> Did they announce that they are doing Hocus Pocus stuff again this year? That seems odd that they would do it two years in a row.



Yes. https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...holiday-special-events-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## jeremy1002

smitch425 said:


> Only with two separate MDE accounts


Thanks.  Next question, can I buy tickets with an AP discount but assign them all to non-AP holders on MDE?  I went through the entire transaction online to the final click and it seemed to be allowing it...


----------



## MAF

monique5 said:


> Not true. You would know. It's in the T&C you have to scroll through then check the box that you understand. Also, it's a popup box, that states this info before you confirm/pay for your reservation.
> 
> *2016 UPDATES *
> 
> _Disney Terms & Conditions As Stated When Making Reservations after 6pm. _
> *Popup Message*
> You are making a reservation during an event which requires the purchase of a separately priced event admission ticket (e.g., Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party). Guests with theme park admission must purchase the special event admission ticket to enter or remain in park during the special event. Note: The number of tickets available is limited for special events. Events may sell out early. Special event tickets are valid only during specific event dates and hours. Tickets are nontransferable and nonrefundable.
> 
> When you pick a party night on reservation page it gives the hours for the mealtimes and the non-ticketed dinner time ends at 5:55. Then it lists Dinner starting at 6:40 with the notation "Special Ticketed Event" right underneath. If you continue and make a reservation under the T&C it will again indicate that you will need party tickets to keep the reservation.
> 
> 
> *This is now on the MNSSHP page....*
> *Per Website, *https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/
> 
> *Dining reservations are strongly recommended.* To reserve your table during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, please call (407) 939-3463 or (407) WDW-DINE.
> 
> Please note: Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party tickets are required to book a dinner reservation.


I think that most of these people know that it's not allowed, but they're going to play the "oh I had no idea you had to have party tickets" card when they get there.  Shameful...


----------



## anneboleyn

smitch425 said:


> Yes, and the previous show ran for a long time before that.





monique5 said:


> Yes. https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...holiday-special-events-at-magic-kingdom-park/



Oh great! Thanks so much for your help  That was a cute show last year so my DD8 will be happy to see it again!


----------



## BrookieM2001

MAF said:


> I think that most of these people know that it's not allowed, but they're going to play the "oh I had no idea you had to have party tickets" card when they get there.  Shameful...



Well, if they try to ignore the posted rules and wiggle into a party time that they didn't pay for, all the while being totally aware that they're manipulating the system, then they deserve to lose their deposit, in my opinion. It just isn't that hard to follow the rules, and they have a legitimate reason to cut res. off at 5:55, after last years debacle. People who refuse to accept that rules don't apply to everyone BUT them are so frustrating!


----------



## Merx

monique5 said:


> Not true. You would know. It's in the T&C you have to scroll through then check the box that you understand. Also, it's a popup box, that states this info before you confirm/pay for your reservation.
> 
> *2016 UPDATES *
> 
> _Disney Terms & Conditions As Stated When Making Reservations after 6pm. _
> *Popup Message*
> You are making a reservation during an event which requires the purchase of a separately priced event admission ticket (e.g., Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party). Guests with theme park admission must purchase the special event admission ticket to enter or remain in park during the special event. Note: The number of tickets available is limited for special events. Events may sell out early. Special event tickets are valid only during specific event dates and hours. Tickets are nontransferable and nonrefundable.
> 
> When you pick a party night on reservation page it gives the hours for the mealtimes and the non-ticketed dinner time ends at 5:55. Then it lists Dinner starting at 6:40 with the notation "Special Ticketed Event" right underneath. If you continue and make a reservation under the T&C it will again indicate that you will need party tickets to keep the reservation.
> 
> 
> *This is now on the MNSSHP page....*
> *Per Website, *https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/
> 
> *Dining reservations are strongly recommended.* To reserve your table during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, please call (407) 939-3463 or (407) WDW-DINE.
> 
> Please note: Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party tickets are required to book a dinner reservation.



In that case, hopefully that situation would not happen.

But on the mobile website, there's no popup, there's the message, but no popup, but when I booked the BOG before, I just sped through to the next step without reading, as usually you try to book as fast as you can in case the booking is gone

Whose fault is it, 100% mine, of course, for not reading the text haha

But do I think there'll be people out there as silly as me for not reading every word carefully when trying to rush through a booking, there probably will be.

As I said, good on Disney for forcing the popup on the website to let people know, don't want this to happen to anyone.


----------



## Merx

BrookieM2001 said:


> Well, if they try to ignore the posted rules and wiggle into a party time that they didn't pay for, all the while being totally aware that they're manipulating the system, then they deserve to lose their deposit, in my opinion. It just isn't that hard to follow the rules, and they have a legitimate reason to cut res. off at 5:55, after last years debacle. People who refuse to accept that rules don't apply to everyone BUT them are so frustrating!



Just to add to my earlier posts, I'm not trying to defend the people who try to cheat the system by trying to sneak into the party without ticket. But for those first-time visitors like me who might be thinking they can get a 6pm CRT and get out by 7pm before the party starts.

I understand from reading old posts that there have been problems last year with people sneaking into the party, so I can understand where the frustrations comes from


----------



## Disneymom1126

Merx said:


> In that case, hopefully that situation would not happen.
> 
> But on the mobile website, there's no popup, there's the message, but no popup, but when I booked the BOG before, I just sped through to the next step without reading, as usually you try to book as fast as you can in case the booking is gone
> 
> Whose fault is it, 100% mine, of course, for not reading the text haha
> 
> But do I think there'll be people out there as silly as me for not reading every word carefully when trying to rush through a booking, there probably will be.
> 
> As I said, good on Disney for forcing the popup on the website to let people know, don't want this to happen to anyone.



Maybe it's a difference in the type of cell phone you have, but when I went in through the mobile app just now to try and book a BOG for a party night, there's was availability at 6:45 p.m., when I selected the time, the first thing that popped up was the alert that has been posted previously that I was booking during a special ticketed event and will need the event ticket to dine at that time. I tried the same thing going through the website, but on my phone -- I get the big caution triangle with the alert.  I think Disney is doing more this year than they have in the past to alert people not to make ADRs during the party times - there really isn't anything else they could do unless they came up with a system that confirmed you had tickets in your MDE for the party prior to allowing you to book those times, or making people call in to make ADRs during party times and having the phone CM confirm party tickets in the person's account.  Disney has the responsibility to notify the guests of this policy, which it is doing in a number of ways...the guest has personal responsibility to pay attention to the policy they are agreeing to.


----------



## monique5

DisneyLove2015 said:


> For the dessert party- why is it listed as $69 for adults but I'm being charged $74 and change Not including tax?  The child price is off by $5 too.   Just found it weird the website says $69/$39 but when booked it shows $74/$44?





monique5 said:


> Same. I purchased 2A,1C = $205. I'll dig deeper.



Digging over.
If you order for 2A, 1C -- this is what you see --- like charging tax 2X.


SMH Disney...
Well I called, per CM tickets are $79 for Adults & $47 for Children, price includes tax. No use arguing over a few dollars (I willing paid the $205) , they never see our reasoning or rationale. ITS IN THE FINE PRINT... But the fine print keeps changing. Argh!

*Now on website...https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/
The Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package costs $79 for adults or $47 for children (ages 3 to 9), plus tax. 
*
However, I said then tickets would be over $205 if plus tax ---CM said, oh no, tax already in price, we just enter number of PP and system gives total...Quickly shut my mouth, said thank you, and disconnected call. They do not need any more of my $.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Someone help a girl out (lol), we have done Disney numerous times but MNSSHP usually started a week after we left. This year we would be able to attend the first one on Sept 2nd.  We are a party of 7, my parents, sister (25), myself, husband, and our 2 kids who are 11 and 2.  Everyone really wants to go, but I am stressing bc with 2 kids you never know, things happen and the tickets are non-refundable and non-transferable, also worried about weather, having gone so many times during hurricane season I know what torrential downpours are like in Orlando, we usually just continue on with the ponchos BUT I am thinking the fireworks would be canceled as the parade and dance parties which are a big reason we are going. 

Also wondering, people say to not do any parks that day, we are staying @ BC, not sure if we should keep our tickets for that day in case anyone wants to go to Epcot for a little (more likely for food lol) or change our tickets to 6 day hoppers instead of 7 and hang out by the pool? My youngest will nap at some point during the day (I Hope). 

And finally being that its the very first one, how are the wait times? Is the first one usually crowded? I guess if I am getting on a ride without waiting long it also makes it worth it. 

I guess I feel like this is just a huge gamble in terms of dropping all that cash on the party, am I the only one to feel this way?


----------



## monique5

Merx said:


> Just to add to my earlier posts, I'm not trying to defend the people who try to cheat the system by trying to sneak into the party without ticket. But for those first-time visitors like me who might be thinking they can get a 6pm CRT and get out by 7pm before the party starts.
> 
> I understand from reading old posts that there have been problems last year with people sneaking into the party, so I can understand where the frustrations comes from



I can see what you saying, but then not really. Most restaurants, non-Disney, are 1hr - 1.5hr. The quickest my family can leave a restaurant (Olive Garden, Outback) is 45minutes. And that's with immediately being seated, ordering drinks & dinner at same time (already know what ordering) as soon as server comes to table, and asking for check before meal is over. Not our norm, but has happened on occasion. You go out to eat to enjoy and relax, so expectation should be 1.5hr. 

So no one should think you could leave CRT, BoG, CP in 45minutes. And that would not be enjoyable or worth the $. Princess meals are usually 1.5hr or longer if intention is to meet all of the characters. And with most reservations, especially @ Disney, you are typically not seated @ the exact time of your reservation. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Delphinus317

monique5 said:


> Digging over.
> If you order for 2A, 1C -- this is what you see --- like charging tax 2X.
> View attachment 166849
> 
> SMH Disney...
> Well I called, per CM tickets are $79 for Adults & $47 for Children, price includes tax. No use arguing over a few dollars (I willing paid the $205) , they never see our reasoning or rationale. ITS IN THE FINE PRINT... But the fine print keeps changing. Argh!
> 
> *Now on website...https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/
> The Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package costs $79 for adults or $47 for children (ages 3 to 9), plus tax.
> *
> However, I said then tickets would be over $205 if plus tax ---CM said, oh no, tax already in price, we just enter number of PP and system gives total...Quickly shut my mouth, said thank you, and disconnected call. They do not need any more of my $.



Disney adds another 7.5% tax in addition to the 6.5% tax.  The actual price of the the adult ticket is $69 + 7.5%tax + 6.5%tax = $79/Adult Ticket (Same calculation for child ticket = $47).  The problem is that they didn't break out that 7.5% tax as "tax", it's included in that $74.17.  I spent a half hour on the phone with 2 CMs yesterday explaining the discrepancy in the price on the website.  They had IT involved too, which is why, I'm guessing, they changed the price on the website, but the $79 & $47 price points actually do include both taxes.  Do I need to call them to fix it again?!?  Haha.  Perhaps I should be on Disney's payroll.


----------



## monique5

Delphinus317 said:


> Disney adds another 7.5% tax in addition to the 6.5% tax.  The actual price of the the adult ticket is $69 + 7.5%tax + 6.5%tax = $79/Adult Ticket (Same calculation for child ticket = $47).  The problem is that they didn't break out that 7.5% tax as "tax", it's included in that $74.17.  I spent a half hour on the phone with 2 CMs yesterday explaining the discrepancy in the price on the website.  They had IT involved too, which is why, I'm guessing, they changed the price on the website, but the $79 & $47 price points actually do include both taxes.  Do I need to call them to fix it again?!?  Haha.  Perhaps I should be on Disney's payroll.



Yes! Just kidding. You & others should be on Disney's payroll.


----------



## Elevationist

Just bought my MNSSHP ticket for 10/23!  Dinner at Ohana before at 4:00pm!


----------



## _auroraborealis_

MAF said:


> I think that most of these people know that it's not allowed, but they're going to play the "oh I had no idea you had to have party tickets" card when they get there.  Shameful...


That didn't work last year, so I doubt it does anything this year either.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

hamilkm said:


> I have a question about the dessert party. I booked it for October 25th for my mom and I. She will be on an ECV after having just had a fairly major foot surgery, so I thought this might be a good way to guarantee her a good view of the parade and fireworks with little stress. Our other goals for the night will be to see the Hocus Pocus show, ride Haunted Mansion, trick or treat, and take fun photos. We also may attempt to meet at least one character (either 7 dwarves or Minnie, daisy in costume).  Does this seem doable with using time for the dessert party? Last year we did all this (except a character meet) with out doing the dessert party and actually left a little early due to rain but we went to an earlier, non sold out party. Thanks for any advice!


Hope you have a great time at the party with your mom!  Yes, I think that is totally doable.  It's our first dessert party, but (as I posted a few posts back) I think the dessert party is actually going to save us some time and get better spots. Your plans are pretty similar to ours, so yes I think you'll be good. My suggestion would be if you decide on a hard to meet character is to get in line pre-party start. For 7 Dwarfs I'd line up before 6, so you can be done  around party time. We lined up for Jack last year at around 4:45pm, and he came out very early. We did so much way before 7pm. So my advice is plan well for that 4-7 time period. Have fun!!!


----------



## cassie58

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Someone help a girl out (lol), we have done Disney numerous times but MNSSHP usually started a week after we left. This year we would be able to attend the first one on Sept 2nd.  We are a party of 7, my parents, sister (25), myself, husband, and our 2 kids who are 11 and 2.  Everyone really wants to go, but I am stressing bc with 2 kids you never know, things happen and the tickets are non-refundable and non-transferable, also worried about weather, having gone so many times during hurricane season I know what torrential downpours are like in Orlando, we usually just continue on with the ponchos BUT I am thinking the fireworks would be canceled as the parade and dance parties which are a big reason we are going.
> 
> Also wondering, people say to not do any parks that day, we are staying @ BC, not sure if we should keep our tickets for that day in case anyone wants to go to Epcot for a little (more likely for food lol) or change our tickets to 6 day hoppers instead of 7 and hang out by the pool? My youngest will nap at some point during the day (I Hope).
> 
> And finally being that its the very first one, how are the wait times? Is the first one usually crowded? I guess if I am getting on a ride without waiting long it also makes it worth it.
> 
> I guess I feel like this is just a huge gamble in terms of dropping all that cash on the party, am I the only one to feel this way?





WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Someone help a girl out (lol), we have done Disney numerous times but MNSSHP usually started a week after we left. This year we would be able to attend the first one on Sept 2nd.  We are a party of 7, my parents, sister (25), myself, husband, and our 2 kids who are 11 and 2.  Everyone really wants to go, but I am stressing bc with 2 kids you never know, things happen and the tickets are non-refundable and non-transferable, also worried about weather, having gone so many times during hurricane season I know what torrential downpours are like in Orlando, we usually just continue on with the ponchos BUT I am thinking the fireworks would be canceled as the parade and dance parties which are a big reason we are going.
> 
> Also wondering, people say to not do any parks that day, we are staying @ BC, not sure if we should keep our tickets for that day in case anyone wants to go to Epcot for a little (more likely for food lol) or change our tickets to 6 day hoppers instead of 7 and hang out by the pool? My youngest will nap at some point during the day (I Hope).
> 
> And finally being that its the very first one, how are the wait times? Is the first one usually crowded? I guess if I am getting on a ride without waiting long it also makes it worth it.
> 
> I guess I feel like this is just a huge gamble in terms of dropping all that cash on the party, am I the only one to feel this way?



As far as your ticket question goes, you could make your tickets 6 days, and can always add a day while you are there for anyone who wants to do a park earlier that day(if you end up doing the party). That way, you don't waste a day if you decide to stay by the pool, and if only a few people want to do parks, they can each upgrade their ticket if needed.  Can't help you with the party, we have never been, but if you are going to buy in advance you will have some risk, and if you wait till close to the party, you risk it selling out, so you have to weigh out the options. The only thing I would say is with the party being early this time, Fri. of Labor Day weekend, schools not started yet in many Northeast states, and free dining, there could be a lot of people wanting to do it, so you might want to book earlier if you decide to go with it.


----------



## TwoMisfits

cassie58 said:


> As far as your ticket question goes, you could make your tickets 6 days, and can always add a day while you are there for anyone who wants to do a park earlier that day(if you end up doing the party). That way, you don't waste a day if you decide to stay by the pool, and if only a few people want to do parks, they can each upgrade their ticket if needed.  Can't help you with the party, we have never been, but if you are going to buy in advance you will have some risk, and if you wait till close to the party, you risk it selling out, so you have to weigh out the options. The only thing I would say is with the party being early this time, Fri. of Labor Day weekend, schools not started yet in many Northeast states, and free dining, there could be a lot of people wanting to do it, so you might want to book earlier if you decide to go with it.



Although I would wait til the week of and see the weather.  Disney is willing to sell between 25K-30K tickets and the parties themselves usually will have more people than the actual park does that day (or week).  Going with that many people and dealing with severe rain (on top) and missed party events would be disappointing.

At 25K-30K people, no party will sell out the week before except Halloween (see last year).


----------



## michelepa

I don't get where all the dining reservations after 6:00 confusion is coming from. 

I just went on MDE on my computer looked at CRT for October 31 (since I know that is def. one of the MNSSHP) and right there where the times are listed it clearly states "6:40-11:20 special ticketed event". 

So why are guests calling CM's when there is no question that you need a party ticket for dining reservations after a certain time. 

No wonder many of the parties are overcrowded and nonparty guests are trying to linger, here's a perfect example of one of the many issues. 

Buy a ticket or don't make a reservation at CRT at 6:40 or thereafter or BOG at 6:20 or thereafter. 

Having a crying disappointed child is on you not the CM  at the restaurant and I don't think the water works and you're "confusion" are going to make a difference to that CM, at least I hope not.  No ticket no dinner. 

Disney can't make it any clearer than they have on the MDE reservation site.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Yep. They're giving 3 opportunities to understand. If you don't understand after 3 opportunities, that's on you, not them.


----------



## dkrauss

KangaFan said:


> TP has a history of when parties have sold out on their site.  Here's the link:  http://blog.touringplans.com/2015/04/06/disney-world-least-crowded-halloween-party/
> 
> It doesn't look like any of the midweek parties sold out during early October and all but Halloween that sold out were sold out within a week of the party, so I would think you'd be okay for June.  Good luck!


I found the information for MVMCP at http://blog.touringplans.com/2015/04/10/disney-world-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party-2015/

This is fascinating and very helpful information.  First its showing the HUGE price increase for 2016    Second it's showing that, other than the final party, these events don't sell out until the last minute (1 or 2 days before the actual party).  If history is an indicator I should be fine holding out until October for purchasing my tickets for the November 11th event.  Also it looks like crowd conditions don't seem to be an issue until after Thanksgiving.

Interestingly the Dec 4th, 2015 party (which my wife and I attended) was the 2nd most crowded based on ride wait times.  I have to tell you it didn't feel that way to us.  It was busy but nothing like during the day.

Doug


----------



## BebopBaloo

Do we typically know what characters will be meeting, before the first party?


----------



## 1sttimedisneymama

I have wanted to know that as wel. My 2 yea told loves Sully so we are hoping he'll be there


----------



## dkrauss

dkrauss said:


> I found the information for MVMCP at http://blog.touringplans.com/2015/04/10/disney-world-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party-2015/
> 
> This is fascinating and very helpful information.  First its showing the HUGE price increase for 2016    Second it's showing that, other than the final party, these events don't sell out until the last minute (1 or 2 days before the actual party).  If history is an indicator I should be fine holding out until October for purchasing my tickets for the November 11th event.  Also it looks like crowd conditions don't seem to be an issue until after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Interestingly the Dec 4th, 2015 party (which my wife and I attended) was the 2nd most crowded based on ride wait times.  I have to tell you it didn't feel that way to us.  It was busy but nothing like during the day.
> 
> Doug


WRONG FORUM...........could a mod please move this to the 2016 MVMCP thread...........feel dumb 

Doug


----------



## kangamangus

First time going to MNSSHP ever and we are all booked for Halloween!  Is there merchandise still available to purchase at these parties or do they typically sell out of the special Halloween merchandise way before Halloween night?


----------



## Raya

Which would you pick:

10/7, the Friday before Columbus day - I think that's Jersey week?

Or

10/28, the Friday before Halloween 

Or
10/6, the Thursday before Columbus day, maybe Jersey week?


----------



## Heather07438

GillianP1301 said:


> You're definitely asking the wrong people if you're looking for anything other than a bunch of enablers.
> 
> Definitely go for it!  We're doing the 9/2 party as well because I just can't pass up the chance at a pre-Labour day early party. We always travel that same week to WDW (like it to be the last hoorah of summer before back to school for my son) and I'm not one to pull him from school, so I know the chances of being able to take part in this party again are low so it was an easy decision for me. Do it!!



Haha  I figured this was the right place for enabling, *cough* I mean encouragement.  Thanks for confirming   Enjoy your trip!  We usually do a 4-day beach trip around this week for the same "last hoorah" reason, though this time we're surprising our son with the trip change when we reach the airport. 

I may wait until the days before the trip to look at the weather.  If it's sold out then, I'll consider it fate helping us not to attend our 1st MNSSHP during enormous crowds.  I'll plan to include MNSSHP, with a back-up plan if it falls thru.


----------



## Linda67

Do people think that the Skipper Canteen will be open for dinner on a party day?
We are entering at 4pm and were hoping to grab something to eat there before 7pm.  I think it's still same day reservations only so hard to tell by looking at MDE


----------



## Disneymom1126

@Linda67 According to the hours posted on Disney's website, it will be open for dinner from 3:00 - 7:00 p.m. on party nights.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Raya said:


> Which would you pick:
> 
> 10/7, the Friday before Columbus day - I think that's Jersey week?
> 
> Or
> 
> 10/28, the Friday before Halloween
> 
> Or
> 10/6, the Thursday before Columbus day, maybe Jersey week?



Jersey week is in November


----------



## Raya

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Jersey week is November


Good to know! You can see I don't think beyond Halloween ::


----------



## Heather07438

Raya said:


> Which would you pick:
> 
> 10/7, the Friday before Columbus day - I think that's Jersey week?



I'm looking at the NJ 2016/17 school calendar and these are the days our school (WMHS in NJ) is off:

October only has 2 days off- the 10th for Columbus, and the 12th for Yom Kippur.

November has 8, 10, 11, 24 & 25 off.  The 8th, 10th & 11th are for the statewide NJEA teacher's convention, which normally causes the WDW Jersey week.

 Looks like you're OK for October.  Although in-state schedules differ a bit town to town, these 2 months are probably the same statewide (definitely for the NJEA week).


----------



## alisonslp

BrookieM2001 said:


> Well, if they try to ignore the posted rules and wiggle into a party time that they didn't pay for, all the while being totally aware that they're manipulating the system, then they deserve to lose their deposit, in my opinion. It just isn't that hard to follow the rules, and they have a legitimate reason to cut res. off at 5:55, after last years debacle. People who refuse to accept that rules don't apply to everyone BUT them are so frustrating!



what was last year's debacle?


----------



## monique5

BebopBaloo said:


> Do we typically know what characters will be meeting, before the first party?



Yes, typically. See 1st post under Character M&G. Also, several websites (KtP, Chip & Co., WDWMagic, etc.) has 2015 character info still available on websites. Websites generally will be updated after the 1st party. Also, PP will post actual times characters starting greeting guests, locations, etc.  Hope this helps you!


----------



## monique5

alisonslp said:


> what was last year's debacle?



Not clearing out MK of non-party guests.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

1sttimedisneymama said:


> I have wanted to know that as wel. My 2 yea told loves Sully so we are hoping he'll be there


idk if there is a meet n greet but in the past there has been a dance party in tomorrowland with the monsters inc characters, you cant have them sign autographs or pose for pictures but u can kind of dance around them.  Hopefully they do it again this year, I saw a youtube video with Boo dancing in it, my daughter loves her!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

kangamangus said:


> First time going to MNSSHP ever and we are all booked for Halloween!  Is there merchandise still available to purchase at these parties or do they typically sell out of the special Halloween merchandise way before Halloween night?


I've seen it sold out on 10/31 and sold out on 10/2, so it seems to not make a difference when you go.


----------



## monique5

kangamangus said:


> First time going to MNSSHP ever and we are all booked for Halloween!  Is there merchandise still available to purchase at these parties or do they typically sell out of the special Halloween merchandise way before Halloween night?



Typically gone by Halloween except for non-popular stuff and certain sizes (smaller ones) --- based on posts from last year. Some items sold out in September. We attended MVMCP, 12/18/14, last party. Everything was gone except except for tacky stuff and X-Small t-shirts.


----------



## DiannaVM

FeralCatRogue said:


> I've seen it sold out on 10/31 and sold out on 10/2, so it seems to not make a difference when you go.


  On the bright side, that will be less for me to spend lol.


----------



## alisonslp

monique5 said:


> Not clearing out MK of non-party guests.




Wonder why it was such a problem last year. When we went 2 years ago, they had CM everywhere, preventing those without bands from going further in the park. At every point (rides, food, photopass, trick/treat, etc) they checked for bands.


----------



## Raya

DiannaVM said:


> On the bright side, that will be less for me to spend lol.


Don't give up hope. We went to a late party last year and the coveted Hocus Pocus shirts had been restocked in all sizes.


----------



## DiannaVM

Raya said:


> Don't give up hope. We went to a late party last year and the coveted Hocus Pocus shirts had been restocked in all sizes.


That's what I heard last year actually, that alot of things ended up being re-stocked. Actually, the one item I am most hoping for is the Poisoned Apple Stein, which I hope they bring back. While we were there last year every time I saw someone with it I would talk myself into reasons why I didn't need it and now I regret it. Same with the Zero popcorn bucket, but to a lesser degree lol. I was on a budget (and more so now) so the party stuff didn't appeal too much for me. I was just hoping they would have some nice merchandise this year.


----------



## monique5

alisonslp said:


> Wonder why it was such a problem last year. When we went 2 years ago, they had CM everywhere, preventing those without bands from going further in the park. At every point (rides, food, photopass, trick/treat, etc) they checked for bands.



Who knows. Not their 1st rodeo.


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

Raya said:


> Don't give up hope. We went to a late party last year and the coveted Hocus Pocus shirts had been restocked in all sizes.


I even got one for 40% off on Halloween night.


----------



## BrookieM2001

monique5 said:


> Who knows. Not their 1st rodeo.



Right! Not sure why it was such an issue last year but some parties were refunded to a ton of people who complained because they didn't clear extra guests out, it was impossible to see the parade/fireworks/shows, which is what we are paying for that they didn't! People got VERY angry, which is legitimate, but Disney has been clearing out MK forever, in prep for a special ticketed event, so what the problem was last year is anybody guess.


----------



## BrookieM2001

Got our tickets for 10/2! We had to wait for a new airline credit card to come in the mail to buy them and I've been going crazy since they went on sale! My rational mind knows that they wouldn't sell out that fast, they're not ADRs, but I still feel much better having them locked in! Now all that's left are flights and FP+!!


----------



## Disneylover99

Raya said:


> Which would you pick:
> 
> 10/7, the Friday before Columbus day - I think that's Jersey week?
> 
> Or
> 
> 10/28, the Friday before Halloween
> 
> Or
> 10/6, the Thursday before Columbus day, maybe Jersey week?


They'll probably all sell out, so I would just choose the cheapest night.


----------



## monique5

TwoMisfits said:


> Although I would wait til the week of and see the weather.  Disney is willing to sell between 25K-30K tickets and the parties themselves usually will have more people than the actual park does that day (or week).  Going with that many people and dealing with severe rain (on top) and missed party events would be disappointing.
> 
> At 25K-30K people, no party will sell out the week before except Halloween (see last year).



*2015 Sold Out Dates:* 9/15 (Sold Out 9/15), 9/22 (Sold Out 9/22) 9/25 (Sold Out 9/23), 9/27(Sold Out 9/26), 10/9, 10/23 (Sold Out 10/20), 10/25 (Sold Out 10/22), 10/27 (Sold Out on 10/19/15), 10/29 (Sold Out 10/14/16), 10/31 (Sold Out on 8/3/15) and 11/1 (Sold Out on 10/5/15) --- 24 Parties in 2015


----------



## monique5

BrookieM2001 said:


> Got our tickets for 10/2! We had to wait for a new airline credit card to come in the mail to buy them and I've been going crazy since they went on sale! My rational mind knows that they wouldn't sell out that fast, they're not ADRs, but I still feel much better having them locked in! Now all that's left are flights and FP+!!



True!


----------



## KangaFan

SillySallySews said:


> For those wanting to know about military tickets for MNSSHP...I just got off the phone and according to the CM I spoke with, a military discount will be offered for parties on September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, and 25. There will be no military discounts for October parties, just like there have been no October party discounts in the past. She quoted $46.90 plus tax for ages 3-9, and $50.40 plus tax for 10+. Tickets can only be purchased at ticket windows or Shades of Green, not over the phone. She was 100% sure military could purchase same day tickets even if the party was sold out, but not 100% sure if they would be discounted or full price (again, this is just if the party is sold out). As always, PLEASE take this information with a grain of salt, since we all know the phone reps are notorious for not always being totally accurate. I'm personally going to keep checking the Military Disney Tips page on Facebook to verify. Hope this helps some of you who asked about this info.



I also called last night to see if they had updated info since I'm looking for Sept 30 and in the past, all September dates have been included.  I'm with you on waiting until we hear from Military Disney Tips because the CM I talked to last night said (with certainty--not that it makes it correct) that they haven't released any military discounts yet and they haven't been given any information on whether they will or not.  Since your CM had actual prices, I'm hope he/she is correct except about not including the last couple dates in Sept since those are included in the AP discounts.


----------



## DBDiz

monique5 said:


> *2015 Sold Out Dates:* 9/15 (Sold Out 9/15), 9/22 (Sold Out 9/22) 9/25 (Sold Out 9/23), 9/27(Sold Out 9/26), 10/9, 10/23 (Sold Out 10/20), 10/25 (Sold Out 10/22), 10/27 (Sold Out on 10/19/15), 10/29 (Sold Out 10/14/16), 10/31 (Sold Out on 8/3/15) and 11/1 (Sold Out on 10/5/15) --- 24 Parties in 2015



Good to know; we're looking at either 9/29, 9/30, or 10/2. Based on last year's dates, these typically don't sell out until the day of or the day before with the exception of Halloween week. Although the new tiered pricing may push people to go earlier...


----------



## michelepa

BrookieM2001 said:


> Right! Not sure why it was such an issue last year but some parties were refunded to a ton of people who complained because they didn't clear extra guests out, it was impossible to see the parade/fireworks/shows, which is what we are paying for that they didn't! People got VERY angry, which is legitimate, but Disney has been clearing out MK forever, in prep for a special ticketed event, so what the problem was last year is anybody guess.



I actually asked this question on the Disney Parks Blog comment section on May 5th "Get Your Tickets For Holiday Events" inquiring if Disney has a revised policy in place after the problems with the first MNNSHP last year with not clearing the park of non party goers and having to give many refunds to upset party goers. But no surprise, it didn't get posted~ let alone answered. So I'm prepared for anything for Sept. 2nd party we're attending.


----------



## kingken

monique5 said:


> Not true. You would know. It's in the T&C you have to scroll through then check the box that you understand. Also, it's a popup box, that states this info before you confirm/pay for your reservation.
> 
> *2016 UPDATES *
> 
> _Disney Terms & Conditions As Stated When Making Reservations after 6pm. _
> *Popup Message*
> You are making a reservation during an event which requires the purchase of a separately priced event admission ticket (e.g., Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party). Guests with theme park admission must purchase the special event admission ticket to enter or remain in park during the special event. Note: The number of tickets available is limited for special events. Events may sell out early. Special event tickets are valid only during specific event dates and hours. Tickets are nontransferable and nonrefundable.
> 
> When you pick a party night on reservation page it gives the hours for the mealtimes and the non-ticketed dinner time ends at 5:55. Then it lists Dinner starting at 6:40 with the notation "Special Ticketed Event" right underneath. If you continue and make a reservation under the T&C it will again indicate that you will need party tickets to keep the reservation.
> 
> 
> *This is now on the MNSSHP page....*
> *Per Website, *https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/
> 
> *Dining reservations are strongly recommended.* To reserve your table during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, please call (407) 939-3463 or (407) WDW-DINE.
> 
> Please note: Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party tickets are required to book a dinner reservation.



further to this yesterday when a customer services told me i could still eat at 6.40 as i was already in the park but would be escorted out after it, i was a little worried as had to make full payment for 4 adults and 2 children 9+ 447 dollar tip) i emailed disney with same question, this was there reply
Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort. We're so excited you're coming to see us!

It sounds like you have a great trip planned! Magic Kingdom Park® will be closing for Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at 7:00 pm on October 25. Because you will already be at your dining reservation, however, please be assured you will absolutely be able to finish your dining experience. Your Pirates & Pals Fireworks Voyage will meet 10 minutes prior to your scheduled departure time in the lobby at Disney's Contemporary Resort.

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## hoffman1

Debating on doing the dessert party.  We are taking DH's niece (12) and nephew (8) to the party.   I am not sure if it would be worth it.  If we buy party and dessert party tickets, it will be over $500. 
For those of you who have done it, did you feel it was worth it?  What are the special Halloween desserts?  Is it a good view of the fireworks?  We normally stand in the middle of the street close to the hub so we feel surrounded by the fireworks.


----------



## SillySallySews

KangaFan said:


> I also called last night to see if they had updated info since I'm looking for Sept 30 and in the past, all September dates have been included.  I'm with you on waiting until we hear from Military Disney Tips because the CM I talked to last night said (with certainty--not that it makes it correct) that they haven't released any military discounts yet and they haven't been given any information on whether they will or not.  Since your CM had actual prices, I'm hope he/she is correct except about not including the last couple dates in Sept since those are included in the AP discounts.



Do you by chance remember what options you picked? When I called I told the automated system I was calling about tickets. Then I picked the option for special event tickets. The CM who answered said yes there were discounts, but when I pressed her for pricing she said she had to transfer me to ticketing. The second CM she transferred me to was the one who had all the info. 

In any case, I can report back for sure what the deal with the military tickets is after memorial day weekend! We're going down to FL to visit family and having breakfast at Cape May. I'm going to Shades of Green to buy our tickets one way or the other while we're there.


----------



## kingken

Disneymom1126 said:


> Maybe it's a difference in the type of cell phone you have, but when I went in through the mobile app just now to try and book a BOG for a party night, there's was availability at 6:45 p.m., when I selected the time, the first thing that popped up was the alert that has been posted previously that I was booking during a special ticketed event and will need the event ticket to dine at that time. I tried the same thing going through the website, but on my phone -- I get the big caution triangle with the alert.  I think Disney is doing more this year than they have in the past to alert people not to make ADRs during the party times - there really isn't anything else they could do unless they came up with a system that confirmed you had tickets in your MDE for the party prior to allowing you to book those times, or making people call in to make ADRs during party times and having the phone CM confirm party tickets in the person's account.  Disney has the responsibility to notify the guests of this policy, which it is doing in a number of ways...the guest has personal responsibility to pay attention to the policy they are agreeing to.



when i booked i got 6.40 for 25th a halloween night (going mnsshp on 20th) i went through the whole booking process and not once did the warning of ticketed event come up (booked many adrs over the years) only when i went to print email did it say about ticketed event by which time of course i had fully paid hence why i checked with customer services over the phone and then via email, they sent this reply

Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort. We're so excited you're coming to see us!

It sounds like you have a great trip planned! Magic Kingdom Park® will be closing for Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at 7:00 pm on October 25. Because you will already be at your dining reservation, however, please be assured you will absolutely be able to finish your dining experience. Your Pirates & Pals Fireworks Voyage will meet 10 minutes prior to your scheduled departure time in the lobby at Disney's Contemporary Resort.

Have a wonderful time!

with so many people saying the opposite i'm worried i wont get in and lose the large amount of money plus dissapointing the grandchildren, but, i have the email saying i'm fine maybe i will wait a couple weeks and email again to see if same answer, as a footnote my son and girlfriend did BOG last year and where escorted out of the park on a halloween night i can understand if there was a problem early last year of people staying behind which is not fair on the people that paid but surely if you definatley needed ticket why are customer services saying otherwise, they must know right? very confusing


----------



## famy27

michelepa said:


> I actually asked this question on the Disney Parks Blog comment section on May 5th "Get Your Tickets For Holiday Events" inquiring if Disney has a revised policy in place after the problems with the first MNNSHP last year with not clearing the park of non party goers and having to give many refunds to upset party goers. But no surprise, it didn't get posted~ let alone answered. So I'm prepared for anything for Sept. 2nd party we're attending.




We'll be there on Sept 2nd as well. Just bought our tickets yesterday. I also bought tickets to the DVC 4th of July Dessert Party, so the mouse really got his share of my paycheck this week!


----------



## BusyP76

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Someone help a girl out (lol), we have done Disney numerous times but MNSSHP usually started a week after we left. This year we would be able to attend the first one on Sept 2nd.  We are a party of 7, my parents, sister (25), myself, husband, and our 2 kids who are 11 and 2.  Everyone really wants to go, but I am stressing bc with 2 kids you never know, things happen and the tickets are non-refundable and non-transferable, also worried about weather, having gone so many times during hurricane season I know what torrential downpours are like in Orlando, we usually just continue on with the ponchos BUT I am thinking the fireworks would be canceled as the parade and dance parties which are a big reason we are going.
> 
> Also wondering, people say to not do any parks that day, we are staying @ BC, not sure if we should keep our tickets for that day in case anyone wants to go to Epcot for a little (more likely for food lol) or change our tickets to 6 day hoppers instead of 7 and hang out by the pool? My youngest will nap at some point during the day (I Hope).
> 
> And finally being that its the very first one, how are the wait times? Is the first one usually crowded? I guess if I am getting on a ride without waiting long it also makes it worth it.
> 
> I guess I feel like this is just a huge gamble in terms of dropping all that cash on the party, am I the only one to feel this way?




We went to MNSSHP in 2007.  It POURED down rain most of the time.  My kids were little and in full costumes and we were all in ponchos hoping the rain would stop.  If it ever did let up that night it was after we gave up and went back to the room.  If it didn't, I assume most of the shows and the fireworks were canceled and that many of the open air rides like Dumbo, Magic Carpets, Jungle Cruise etc. were miserable if still operating.  It was a huge waste for us because we just couldn't stay out in the rain especially with two little kids.  That said, we did the Christmas Party 3 years later and had a great time. So we are planning to go to the Halloween party again in September.  I knew when I bought my tickets that I was assuming a risk with Florida's September weather.  I guess you just have to decide if the risk is worth it for your family.  Wishing you dry weather for your trip!!


----------



## vinotinto

For everyone asking about dates, here are TP's predictions for this year. Note that Disney added more parties than last year, so some of predictions are based on 2013-2014 data:

http://blog.touringplans.com/2016/03/30/disney-world-halloween-party-2016/


----------



## WDisneyWLove

Disneylover99 said:


> Just noticed there are sequenced ticket numbers on my four e tickets I purchased tonight. I wonder if this is the number of tickets sold for my party date so far.



Can you only see this number on e-tickets? I chose to have my tickets mailed and can't find any numbers on my confirmation that I printed.


----------



## Disneymom1126

vinotinto said:


> For everyone asking about dates, here are TP's predictions for this year. Note that Disney added more parties than last year, so some of predictions are based on 2013-2014 data:
> 
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2016/03/30/disney-world-halloween-party-2016/



These are interesting because they are based on attraction (i.e. ride) wait times and not characters, etc.  In my experience wait times at rides are never really an issue during the parties (been to 2 MVMCPs and 1 MNSSHP)....we may be talking about the difference between waiting 5 minutes and a ride being walk-on (which all of the rides we did at all of the parties we've been to have been essentially walk on...maybe wait for one other family to load on Space and BTMRR...with the exception being SDMT).  Not sure how helpful they will be in predicting how crowded the parties themselves will be!


----------



## Disneylover99

WDisneyWLove said:


> Can you only see this number on e-tickets? I chose to have my tickets mailed and can't find any numbers on my confirmation that I printed.



I can only see the ticket number on my e-tickets, not my confirmation. But all four of my tickets have there own number in sequence. It would be interesting to know what ticket numbers people have on their e-tickets today.


----------



## SBWB48

vinotinto said:


> For everyone asking about dates, here are TP's predictions for this year. Note that Disney added more parties than last year, so some of predictions are based on 2013-2014 data:
> 
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2016/03/30/disney-world-halloween-party-2016/



TP is predicting that Thursday 9/29 (11th) will be busier than Friday 9/30 (6th)?  Am I missing something?


----------



## DisneyLove2015

monique5 said:


> Digging over.
> If you order for 2A, 1C -- this is what you see --- like charging tax 2X.
> View attachment 166849
> 
> SMH Disney...
> Well I called, per CM tickets are $79 for Adults & $47 for Children, price includes tax. No use arguing over a few dollars (I willing paid the $205) , they never see our reasoning or rationale. ITS IN THE FINE PRINT... But the fine print keeps changing. Argh!
> 
> *Now on website...https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/
> The Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package costs $79 for adults or $47 for children (ages 3 to 9), plus tax.
> *
> However, I said then tickets would be over $205 if plus tax ---CM said, oh no, tax already in price, we just enter number of PP and system gives total...Quickly shut my mouth, said thank you, and disconnected call. They do not need any more of my $.


Thanks for checking into this!! Crazy they've already "raised" the price from the one that was advertised.


----------



## WDisneyWLove

Disneylover99 said:


> I can only see the ticket number on my e-tickets, not my confirmation. But all four of my tickets have there own number in sequence. It would be interesting to know what ticket numbers people have on their e-tickets today.



I agree!! I wish I could have seen the number sequence on the four tickets I purchased last night. Just out of curiousity....


----------



## Disneylover99

WDisneyWLove said:


> I agree!! I wish I could have seen the number sequence on the four tickets I purchased last night. Just out of curiousity....


Maybe more people will start to look at their e-tickets and report their party date, ticket number and time of purchase. I'm curious too.


----------



## Disneymom1126

SBWB48 said:


> TP is predicting that Thursday 9/29 (11th) will be busier than Friday 9/30 (6th)?  Am I missing something?



I just made a comment about how they are predicting these -- they are using historical attraction wait times (i.e. rides) during the parties, but not telling us what the range of wait times between their "least crowded" and "most crowded" parties are...there are hardly any waits at the rides during the parties, so the range could be 0-10 minutes as a difference between the most crowded and least crowded...and it's purely quantitative, so it also doesn't take into account parties where it may have rained, etc.  I don't think it's the best way to predict which ones will be busiest...it would be more useful to look at dates that have sold out in the past - and in general people say Sundays and Tuesdays are the least crowded, then Thursdays, then Fridays -- 

We are knowingly going on a Friday because it's so close to Halloween all of the days are going to sell out during our trip, and I like doing the party as our last "hurrah"


----------



## SBWB48

Disneymom1126 said:


> I just made a comment about how they are predicting these -- they are using historical attraction wait times (i.e. rides) during the parties, but not telling us what the range of wait times between their "least crowded" and "most crowded" parties are...there are hardly any waits at the rides during the parties, so the range could be 0-10 minutes as a difference between the most crowded and least crowded...and it's purely quantitative, so it also doesn't take into account parties where it may have rained, etc.  I don't think it's the best way to predict which ones will be busiest...it would be more useful to look at dates that have sold out in the past - and in general people say Sundays and Tuesdays are the least crowded, then Thursdays, then Fridays --
> 
> We are knowingly going on a Friday because it's so close to Halloween all of the days are going to sell out during our trip, and I like doing the party as our last "hurrah"



Ah - looks like I posted just right after you commented.  Thanks!  But definitely makes sense, and for us, while rides will be part of our night, I certainly want to be able to experience the festivities and atmosphere of the evening (M&Gs definitely, but to the extent that we won't be in line for more than an hour waiting for a single M&G; not sure my BF can stomach that and I probably wouldn't disagree unless maybe it was 7 Dwarves )

We're going on a Thursday for the same reason - last hurrah!  Second to last day of our trip, and in case it pours (we are going late Sept), maybe we will try to go Friday as a 'make-up'...though, seriously considering going Sunday as well if the general thought is that is the least crowded, but would require a serious re-arranging of plans...  With two adults, hoping that a September party (even if a late one) means rain and crowds won't totally put a damper on our first party experience!


----------



## Disneypeach

I've never done the Halloween party and am planning to go this year meeting some friends there.  Due to some family issues they have going on right now they're not positive they'll be able to go but don't want to miss out if the family situation works out.  Can someone tell me what happens if they buy tickets (Oct 25 is the only day they can go) but then have to back out of the trip?  Are these kinds of special tickets non-refundable?  If so, are they like regular tickets in the fact that they are attached to a specific person and therefore cannot be "re-sold" to others?  Or could they sell/give away the tickets?
thanks! 
Peach


----------



## Iowamomof4

Disneypeach said:


> I've never done the Halloween party and am planning to go this year meeting some friends there.  Due to some family issues they have going on right now they're not positive they'll be able to go but don't want to miss out if the family situation works out.  Can someone tell me what happens if they buy tickets (Oct 25 is the only day they can go) but then have to back out of the trip?  Are these kinds of special tickets non-refundable?  If so, are they like regular tickets in the fact that they are attached to a specific person and therefore cannot be "re-sold" to others?  Or could they sell/give away the tickets?
> thanks!
> Peach



They are technically non-refundable and non-transferable. Sounds like it would be best to wait until they know for sure.


----------



## Merx

kingken said:


> when i booked i got 6.40 for 25th a halloween night (going mnsshp on 20th) i went through the whole booking process and not once did the warning of ticketed event come up (booked many adrs over the years) only when i went to print email did it say about ticketed event by which time of course i had fully paid hence why i checked with customer services over the phone and then via email, they sent this reply
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort. We're so excited you're coming to see us!
> 
> It sounds like you have a great trip planned! Magic Kingdom Park® will be closing for Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at 7:00 pm on October 25. Because you will already be at your dining reservation, however, please be assured you will absolutely be able to finish your dining experience. Your Pirates & Pals Fireworks Voyage will meet 10 minutes prior to your scheduled departure time in the lobby at Disney's Contemporary Resort.
> 
> Have a wonderful time!
> 
> with so many people saying the opposite i'm worried i wont get in and lose the large amount of money plus dissapointing the grandchildren, but, i have the email saying i'm fine maybe i will wait a couple weeks and email again to see if same answer, as a footnote my son and girlfriend did BOG last year and where escorted out of the park on a halloween night i can understand if there was a problem early last year of people staying behind which is not fair on the people that paid but surely if you definatley needed ticket why are customer services saying otherwise, they must know right? very confusing



I wouldn't risk it. My guess, this is only my guess is that there's a policy change this year about moving the last reservation time earlier so that it's easier to clear the guests out.

If possible, see if you can change your reservation time earlier or move to a non-party date.

Also check the threads back in September, I think situations like yours is not unique and will happen, and then probably you can see what happens and take according action


----------



## brownie_17

kingken said:


> further to this yesterday when a customer services told me i could still eat at 6.40 as i was already in the park but would be escorted out after it, i was a little worried as had to make full payment for 4 adults and 2 children 9+ 447 dollar tip) i emailed disney with same question, this was there reply
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort. We're so excited you're coming to see us!
> 
> It sounds like you have a great trip planned! Magic Kingdom Park® will be closing for Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at 7:00 pm on October 25. Because you will already be at your dining reservation, however, please be assured you will absolutely be able to finish your dining experience. Your Pirates & Pals Fireworks Voyage will meet 10 minutes prior to your scheduled departure time in the lobby at Disney's Contemporary Resort.
> 
> Have a wonderful time!





Love how everyone gets a different answer about ADRs during party hours. Here is the answer I got. She even said entry before 7pm would require a park admission.


Re: Dining, Tours, Recreation and Cirque du Soleil

Reply ▼ Delete More ▼ 

2:09 PMWalt Disney World Guest Mail

Show details

Dear



Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.



In order to make a dining reservation on a Special Event ticket night, you would need to have the special event ticket to enter the Theme Park to attend your dining reservation.

 For pricing and purchasing of this Special Ticket Event, please call 407-W-DISNEY (407-934-7639) or go to our website: Special Event tickets

 Every Guest, age 3 and above, will require Admission Tickets.

 If you wish to enter Magic Kingdom® Theme Park prior to 7:00 p.m., a Magic Your Way Theme Park Admission will also be required.

 If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.

 Sincerely,

Sarabeth Ward

eCommerce Sales and Service Team


----------



## 1sttimedisneymama

So we can't enter the park at 4? I have an ADR at 4:40. Ugh


----------



## Disneypeach

Iowamomof4 said:


> They are technically non-refundable and non-transferable. Sounds like it would be best to wait until they know for sure.



thanks so much for the reply...I figured as much but wanted to check with the Disboard experts....


----------



## KangaFan

SillySallySews said:


> Do you by chance remember what options you picked? When I called I told the automated system I was calling about tickets. Then I picked the option for special event tickets. The CM who answered said yes there were discounts, but when I pressed her for pricing she said she had to transfer me to ticketing. The second CM she transferred me to was the one who had all the info.
> 
> In any case, I can report back for sure what the deal with the military tickets is after memorial day weekend! We're going down to FL to visit family and having breakfast at Cape May. I'm going to Shades of Green to buy our tickets one way or the other while we're there.



Fingers crossed that they'll include all the September dates!!!


----------



## publix subs

1sttimedisneymama said:


> So we can't enter the park at 4? I have an ADR at 4:40. Ugh


tickets went on sale yesterday. cast members are notoriously uninformed. I'd wait until more information comes out until you cancel any reservations.


----------



## monique5

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Thanks for checking into this!! Crazy they've already "raised" the price from the one that was advertised.



Yes, CRAZY! And just updated webpage today. Yesterday, $69/$39.


----------



## monique5

kingken said:


> further to this yesterday when a customer services told me i could still eat at 6.40 as i was already in the park but would be escorted out after it, i was a little worried as had to make full payment for 4 adults and 2 children 9+ 447 dollar tip) i emailed disney with same question, this was there reply
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort. We're so excited you're coming to see us!
> 
> It sounds like you have a great trip planned! Magic Kingdom Park® will be closing for Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at 7:00 pm on October 25. Because you will already be at your dining reservation, however, please be assured you will absolutely be able to finish your dining experience. Your Pirates & Pals Fireworks Voyage will meet 10 minutes prior to your scheduled departure time in the lobby at Disney's Contemporary Resort.
> 
> Have a wonderful time!



*I recommend keeping email & having copy, it might help.* Restaurant CMs just follow rules. I don't see Disney making a issue of this if no intention of following guidelines. And now verbiage is on MNSSHP page too. 3 Official Locations, vs CM email. But I wouldn't take the chance, try to change to earlier time. Disney makes more money per MNSSHP ticket PLUS other purchases in park vs 1 meal at BOG.

I know PP will report back what actually happens after the 1st few parties. Keep your documentation,maybe it will help & have a great trip.

EDIT- as previously stated they charge for no-shows $10/ Full Payment --- we know
this for a FACT. Now guidelines for ADRs on party nights are listed under same T&C with additional notifications.


----------



## Disneymom1126

1sttimedisneymama said:


> So we can't enter the park at 4? I have an ADR at 4:40. Ugh



You will be able to get in at 4....the CMs on the phone are notorious for giving out inaccurate info.


----------



## DisneyDiva33415

prettypatchesmsu said:


> The ride is the same, but the cast members are all spooky gouled up. And the outside is all decorated and lit with gorgeous lights. And there are special "ghosts" characters outside entertaining everyone. It's awesome. You should YouTube it, it's very cool looking.



Will do! I did not have intentions on doing any rides, only party specific things, unless there was time, so I will definitely add HM to my wish list! One question that maybe you can help me with. Is the line ridiculously long the entire night or could I get lucky if I time things right? Since I am a FL resident AP, I am going to a Friday night party. I know this will affect crowds so I would love it if you had any tips or secrets you would not mind sharing.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

For those who did the dessert party last year- how is the view of HalloWishes?


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

DisneyDiva33415 said:


> Will do! I did not have intentions on doing any rides, only party specific things, unless there was time, so I will definitely add HM to my wish list! One question that maybe you can help me with. Is the line ridiculously long the entire night or could I get lucky if I time things right? Since I am a FL resident AP, I am going to a Friday night party. I know this will affect crowds so I would love it if you had any tips or secrets you would not mind sharing.


Well, our strategy has been to ride before 6:30 with a FP as the CM have been already dressed up. Then we swing by later and see the HM outside themeing after dark and "ghosts" without wasting the party time riding. The line was not horrible, but it's a pretty busy area. Hope that helps!


----------



## Raeven

DisneyLove2015 said:


> For those who did the dessert party last year- how is the view of HalloWishes?



I thought the view was pretty great.


----------



## purple figment

1sttimedisneymama said:


> So we can't enter the park at 4? I have an ADR at 4:40. Ugh


I don't think that DW has ever officially said that with just the party ticket you can enter the MK at 4:00, but in practice it has been allowed every year we've been to the party.  If partygoers couldn't enter until 7:00 there would be chaos and gridlock at the turnstiles with thousands of people trying to get in and all the non-ticket holders trying to leave at the same time.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Raeven said:


> I thought the view was pretty great.
> 
> View attachment 166985


Thanks for sharing!!! Great picture!


----------



## 1sttimedisneymama

So should we do the Hallowishes dessert party or do the dessert party on another MK night?


----------



## Raeven

1sttimedisneymama said:


> So should we do the Hallowishes dessert party or do the dessert party on another MK night?



If the Halloween one is exactly the same they'll have reserved seating so I'd pick that since the regular one no longer has reserved seating. Which means you'd have to line up early to try and grab a good table and won'tbe able to watch the fireworks from the railing.

At the Halloween one last year tables were reserved and everyone could stand at the railing for fireworks. You also get a spot for the parade and we got skeleton mugs full of candy to take home.


----------



## mom2rtk

Raeven said:


> If the Halloween one is exactly the same they'll have reserved seating so I'd pick that since the regular one no longer has reserved seating. Which means you'd have to line up early to try and grab a good table and won'tbe able to watch the fireworks from the railing.
> 
> At the Halloween one last year tables were reserved and everyone could stand at the railing for fireworks. You also get a spot for the parade and we got skeleton mugs full of candy to take home.


 

When did the regular one change to non reserved seating? If it was since last Halloween, then I would think there's a high likelihood the Halloween one will change this year. I hope not though, for the sake of everyone paying for this extra.


----------



## belleincanada

Can I just say, how excited I am (as a 30yr old) to go TRICK OR TREATING!?

I was raised in a very, very religious home and we were never allowed to go out for Hallowe'en. This will be my second time ever trick or treating in my life. The first time I was 16 and my friends and I snuck out of the high school dance to go trick or treating - yep.

Sooooo.... I'm pretty excited just for that aspect of the whole party!


----------



## Ruth B

belleincanada said:


> Can I just say, how excited I am (as a 30yr old) to go TRICK OR TREATING!?
> 
> I was raised in a very, very religious home and we were never allowed to go out for Hallowe'en. This will be my second time ever trick or treating in my life. The first time I was 16 and my friends and I snuck out of the high school dance to go trick or treating - yep.
> 
> Sooooo.... I'm pretty excited just for that aspect of the whole party!



Have a great time!


----------



## Disneylover99

belleincanada said:


> Can I just say, how excited I am (as a 30yr old) to go TRICK OR TREATING!?
> 
> *I was raised in a very, very religious home and we were never allowed to go out for Hallowe'en*. This will be my second time ever trick or treating in my life. The first time I was 16 and my friends and I snuck out of the high school dance to go trick or treating - yep.
> 
> Sooooo.... I'm pretty excited just for that aspect of the whole party!



You should bring your parents.


----------



## Kristina685

sls404 said:


> Yes, unless they changed things you should be able to buy more than one ticket. I bought 3 tickets with my discount 2 years ago.



So if my friend has an AP and buys tickets for all of us, even if we're going separate nights, we should be ok right? Just checking before we buy them! Thanks!


----------



## Raeven

mom2rtk said:


> When did the regular one change to non reserved seating? If it was since last Halloween, then I would think there's a high likelihood the Halloween one will change this year. I hope not though, for the sake of everyone paying for this extra.



It was since last years, but I'm not sure if the Halloween party would change without it saying anything. The reserved spot was important for the Halloween one because you come straight from the parade spot and are escorted by CM's to the dessert party so it's not like people could be standing in line waiting for it to open. I agree if it's not reserved it would be a little pointless, but the parade spot gives it 1 up on the regular dessert party. If anyone finds out if the Hallowishes dessert party is still reserved seating let us know!


----------



## _auroraborealis_

purple figment said:


> I don't think that DW has ever officially said that with just the party ticket you can enter the MK at 4:00, but in practice it has been allowed every year we've been to the party. If partygoers couldn't enter until 7:00 there would be chaos and gridlock at the turnstiles with thousands of people trying to get in and all the non-ticket holders trying to leave at the same time.



Well, you have to figure at this point, either Disney are being Super Duper Jerkbutts(tm) and saying "hey, if you dine after 5:55 at CRT or 6:15 at BOG you need a party ticket, BUTWAIT to eat at 6:20 at BOG you also need a DAY TICKET HA HA HA HA HA," or the 4PM thing with party tickets is still a-okay.

Now, Jerkbuttery is certainly possible, but at some point, sanity must prevail we must hope yes yes.


----------



## anneboleyn

The other day in one of these threads (I attempted to find it but I am having no luck), someone said that the desserts that they have the dessert party were available to purchase elsewhere in the Magic Kingdom. My DD8 just wants to eat the desserts but didn't want to do the party so I am hoping this is true. It would save me $120 lol.  Does anyone know if this is possible?

Thanks so much


----------



## DisneyDiva33415

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Well, our strategy has been to ride before 6:30 with a FP as the CM have been already dressed up. Then we swing by later and see the HM outside themeing after dark and "ghosts" without wasting the party time riding. The line was not horrible, but it's a pretty busy area. Hope that helps!



I will definitely remember this tip. Thanks!


----------



## LIPeter

Does anyone know if the characters stay out until closing? I would like to get pictures with them, and I figure the lines would be shorter near closing.


----------



## Heather07438

LIPeter said:


> Does anyone know if the characters stay out until closing? I would like to get pictures with them, and I figure the lines would be shorter near closing.



For the 2 LONGEST lines (Jack & Sally and 7 Dwarves), they do not allow anyone to enter the line after 10pm & 10:30pm respectively so the characters can finish the existing line by midnight.

For the other characters, I hear they are much easier to visit after the fireworks, but I'm not sure until what time they stick around.


----------



## bryana

Just bought my mom her ticket for Sept 16 as a mother's day present. For those of you wandering about ticket numbers, it was 265. I'll be buying my own ticket the next time I get paid. I'm interested to see what number it will be.


----------



## chinarider

My DD is a DCP and we are hoping that she can extend after Aug.   If so, I am planning to come out there and looking to go Sept 29th.  Excited to do this party and the Food and Wine too


----------



## monique5

anneboleyn said:


> The other day in one of these threads (I attempted to find it but I am having no luck), someone said that the desserts that they have the dessert party were available to purchase elsewhere in the Magic Kingdom. My DD8 just wants to eat the desserts but didn't want to do the party so I am hoping this is true. It would save me $120 lol.  Does anyone know if this is possible?
> 
> Thanks so much



On the 1st post under Treats it gives the desserts (special/specific for Halloween) & locations to purchase. It's only about 6 & their full size servings. Not ones at dessert party.


----------



## anneboleyn

monique5 said:


> On the 1st post under Treats it gives the desserts (special/specific for Halloween) & locations to purchase. It's only about 6 & their full size servings. Not ones at dessert party.



Perfect! I don't know how I missed that lol. Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Uconnyankee12

Got our tix for 2 parties!!! It'll be our first time!!! First and probably only time so ok with the price.dont  know who's more excited- me or the kids!


----------



## nicolebridget22

Would I be able to be in the park wearing my costume earlier than 7:00?  I know we'll be at MK around noon, and we have dinner at CRT at 5:55 and the Hallowishes dessert party check-in (or whatever) at 7:30 so I'm trying to think when I can sneak out to put my costume on in the middle of all that?  I'm starting to think maybe I have to have dinner at CRT in costume...  Is that allowed, is it weird?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

You can be in costume from 4pm on.


----------



## belleincanada

nicolebridget22 said:


> I'm starting to think maybe I have to have dinner at CRT in costume...  Is that allowed, is it weird?



My fiancé and I are going to BOG in costume on party night! And I refuse to feel weird about it. I'm just thrilled that I get to be in costume inside my favourite fairytale castle.


----------



## chinarider

I have decided not to do the Hallolwishes Desert party.   It seems that between meeting for the parade and meeting for the desserts etc that it would take up way too much of our party time.....


----------



## vinotinto

nicolebridget22 said:


> Would I be able to be in the park wearing my costume earlier than 7:00?  I know we'll be at MK around noon, and we have dinner at CRT at 5:55 and the Hallowishes dessert party check-in (or whatever) at 7:30 so I'm trying to think when I can sneak out to put my costume on in the middle of all that?  I'm starting to think maybe I have to have dinner at CRT in costume...  Is that allowed, is it weird?





FeralCatRogue said:


> You can be in costume from *4pm *on.


Is this due to the new costume rules? Last year, we entered the parks with our day ticket at 2 pm wearing our costumes, so we could see the FoF parade. Now, no one would have mistaken us for "real" characters, as our costumes were more of the type that is "inspired by" the characters...


----------



## nicolebridget22

chinarider said:


> I have decided not to do the Hallolwishes Desert party.   It seems that between meeting for the parade and meeting for the desserts etc that it would take up way too much of our party time.....



This is something I'm afraid of too, but I booked it anyway.  It's our 10 year anniversary that day so I want to make it special.  Lunch at our favorite Liberty Tree, dinner at CRT where DH proposed, MNSSHP because we're big Halloween nuts, and the dessert party because we've never done it before.  I would hate to miss the Hocus Pocus show as it's my favorite Halloween movie, but heck, even rain can throw a wrench in the works that night so we gambled on the dessert party anyway.


----------



## mom2rtk

vinotinto said:


> Is this due to the new costume rules? Last year, we entered the parks with our day ticket at 2 pm wearing our costumes, so we could see the FoF parade. Now, no one would have mistaken us for "real" characters, as our costumes were more of the type that is "inspired by" the characters...


 

No, it's because Disney is inconsistent in enforcing their rules.


----------



## Amberleefuta

Talked to disney guest services today. If you have a dinner reservation  before the party starts you do not need a ticket for  the  party to be there. (Our dinner reservation  is for 645 on 9/16.)

I was able to get pirate league  reservations for my husband and I for the date of 9/20 at 925 and 930 in the morning. We are going to the party that night. My question  is what time are we allowed to wear our costumes? We are going as pirates .  My husband costume willike be a white shirt  with the sleeves, neckline, and bottom cut ragged and black shorts. Mine will be either the same or store bought costume. We have lunch at kona  cafe at 130 and hoping to be back at magic kingdom by 4p.


----------



## CandyCane31

Need some input: Deciding on date of party - either Sunday Sept 18th, the day of our arrival/check-in OR Tuesday the 20th when we plan on Typhoon Lagoon during the day. Both same price. 

Worried about having a firm plan on our arrival date and being tired from driving (though we plan to leave on Friday night from PA) versus Tuesday evening after a day in the waterparks and an early before park opening ADR at Epcot the next day...

I am leaning towards Sunday night....what do you all think?


----------



## 1sttimedisneymama

I scheduled that Tuesday so stick with Sunday Seriously though Tuesday is usually less busy I think


----------



## DisneyDiva33415

CandyCane31 said:


> Need some input: Deciding on date of party - either Sunday Sept 18th, the day of our arrival/check-in OR Tuesday the 20th when we plan on Typhoon Lagoon during the day. Both same price.
> 
> Worried about having a firm plan on our arrival date and being tired from driving (though we plan to leave on Friday night from PA) versus Tuesday evening after a day in the waterparks and an early before park opening ADR at Epcot the next day...
> 
> I am leaning towards Sunday night....what do you all think?




It depends on what wears you out more, travel or water. Personally, I would do it on Sunday for a couple reasons. One, you do not want to be falling asleep at your ADR. When I am tired, I do not eat, which is bad since food is what keeps many people going strong at Disney. Two, I am usually down for the count after a beach day that lasts five hours, but when I do Disney I am there from park open to close (My current record is sixteen and a half hours in a park nonstop). One could easily spend more than five hours at Typhoon Lagoon. Three, sunburn! Many costumes have a tendency to be made of less than stellar material that can really aggravate sunburns. Plus, I think Sunday should be a little less crowded than Tuesday, but crowds at Disney do not bother me, so I am not the best person to ask that question too.


----------



## Crickey

1st time for me and the gf and its on our last full day so will be very exciting


----------



## Delirium

Crickey said:


> 1st time for me and the gf and its on our last full day so will be very exciting


\\

Well worth it, if it's in your budget.  I strongly recommend foregoing the trick or treating in order to maximize the time you have for other events.


----------



## daisyduck73

Hallowishes viewing question...

We have not seen wishes without a dessert party in quite some time.  Is seeing the fireworks from Main Street possible without staking out a spot hours before they start?  If not, where are other good places to see the halloween fireworks?


----------



## Regan117

We got tickets for Sept. 18 and Sept. 23! Doing the dessert package on the 23rd so that we can focus on characters and trick-or-treating on the 18th. Can't wait!


----------



## Disneymom1126

daisyduck73 said:


> Hallowishes viewing question...
> 
> We have not seen wishes without a dessert party in quite some time.  Is seeing the fireworks from Main Street possible without staking out a spot hours before they start?  If not, where are other good places to see the halloween fireworks?



Last year we watched from what used to be the FP+ viewing area in front of Casey's.  The one in front of the Plaza was also open.  We got there about 15-20 minutes early (before Celebrate the Magic) and sat down in the [fake] grass to watch it.  It was not crowded at all...The entire area around the front of the castle and up mainstreet was pretty crowded as most people stayed put after the 1st parade until after the fireworks.


----------



## BrookieM2001

Ok so we just splurged for our first memory maker! We have never done this before but I've heard that there are several special MM opportunities at MNSSHP...? What are these and where do we find them? Has anybody had a good or bad experience? Are there photographers scattered around the parks during the party like a normal day, or just at the special ghost locations? With all the times we have been to WDW, this is our first time buying the MM, and I feel like a newbie! LOL


----------



## monique5

BrookieM2001 said:


> Ok so we just splurged for our first memory maker! We have never done this before but I've heard that there are several special MM opportunities at MNSSHP...? What are these and where do we find them? Has anybody had a good or bad experience? Are there photographers scattered around the parks during the party like a normal day, or just at the special ghost locations? With all the times we have been to WDW, this is our first time buying the MM, and I feel like a newbie! LOL



We always purchase MM for our trips and LOVE IT! We had purchased it during our December 2014 trip & attended MVMCP, and we had some very cool photos and enhancements. Also, check the 1st post under *Can I purchase Memory Maker for MNSSHP ONLY? *It has the 2015 MNSSHP photo info. The 1st post will be updated as the 2016 information is released.


----------



## monique5

Regan117 said:


> We got tickets for Sept. 18 and Sept. 23! Doing the dessert package on the 23rd so that we can focus on characters and trick-or-treating on the 18th. Can't wait!



Great mind! We plan to do the same for our 2 party nights.


----------



## monique5

CandyCane31 said:


> Need some input: Deciding on date of party - either Sunday Sept 18th, the day of our arrival/check-in OR Tuesday the 20th when we plan on Typhoon Lagoon during the day. Both same price.
> 
> Worried about having a firm plan on our arrival date and being tired from driving (though we plan to leave on Friday night from PA) versus Tuesday evening after a day in the waterparks and an early before park opening ADR at Epcot the next day...
> 
> I am leaning towards Sunday night....what do you all think?





DisneyDiva33415 said:


> It depends on what wears you out more, travel or water. Personally, I would do it on Sunday for a couple reasons. One, you do not want to be falling asleep at your ADR. When I am tired, I do not eat, which is bad since food is what keeps many people going strong at Disney. Two, I am usually down for the count after a beach day that lasts five hours, but when I do Disney I am there from park open to close (My current record is sixteen and a half hours in a park nonstop). One could easily spend more than five hours at Typhoon Lagoon. Three, sunburn! Many costumes have a tendency to be made of less than stellar material that can really aggravate sunburns. Plus, I think Sunday should be a little less crowded than Tuesday, but crowds at Disney do not bother me, so I am not the best person to ask that question too.



I agree with going on Sunday due to your schedule. Especially with an early ADR the next morning, if went on Tuesday. We stay until midnight to fully enjoy the party & sleep in the next day. With that being said, we are tired on arrival day and do not stay out late to have an early start the next day. My family plans around the special ticket events (passing on something else during that trip), but I know that everyone does not/cannot do that. Have a great vacation!


----------



## daisyduck73

Disneymom1126 said:


> Last year we watched from what used to be the FP+ viewing area in front of Casey's.  The one in front of the Plaza was also open.  We got there about 15-20 minutes early (before Celebrate the Magic) and sat down in the [fake] grass to watch it.  It was not crowded at all...The entire area around the front of the castle and up mainstreet was pretty crowded as most people stayed put after the 1st parade until after the fireworks.



Thank you! I was thinking maybe near Casey's or possibly somewhere in tomorrowland.  Honestly, I just do not think I can handle the the main street crowds so your response is very much appreciated!!


----------



## 1sttimedisneymama

What's a good place to do the parade if we don't do the dessert party


----------



## Disneymom1126

daisyduck73 said:


> Thank you! I was thinking maybe near Casey's or possibly somewhere in tomorrowland.  Honestly, I just do not think I can handle the the main street crowds so your response is very much appreciated!!



I'm glad it's helpful!  I hear watching from behind the castle is also great, but I love Celebrate the Magic and wouldn't want to miss that.  Now...I'm just hopeful that more people don't catch on to the ability to sit in those sections so they stay uncrowded!


----------



## Melissakay1q

I'm officially in for Sept 8! Going solo and going to eat all the trick or treat candy!


----------



## monique5

Melissakay1q said:


> I'm officially in for Sept 8! Going solo and going to eat all the trick or treat candy!



Yeah! Report back here please.


----------



## brockash

Disneymom1126 said:


> I'm glad it's helpful!  I hear watching from behind the castle is also great, but I love Celebrate the Magic and wouldn't want to miss that.  Now...I'm just hopeful that more people don't catch on to the ability to sit in those sections so they stay uncrowded!



So do we not think these spots will hold the "standby" dessert party ppl. like it does/will on regular wishes nights?  That'd be great if it was open, but I just assumed since they're using it for their new stand by dessert party for wishes, they'd do the same for the MNSSHP???


----------



## DisneyDiva33415

1sttimedisneymama said:


> What's a good place to do the parade if we don't do the dessert party



I am wondering the same. We really want to see the Hocus Pocus Villain Spectacular (one of the main reasons we are going), Celebrate the Magic, Hallowishes, and the parade. We are hoping to find one spot and stay put. Waiting in one place will not bother us, as we have staked our claim on a place for four hours on New Years Eve before. We have many other trips to MK to enjoy the rides and are looking to do the main party things. If you or anyone else knows of a good place to see all four, that would be fantastic.


----------



## publix subs

last year we watched the parade in frontierland and loved it. although I watch every parade in frontierland lol


----------



## lostmypooh

I'm so excited!  I'm going solo to the September 2nd party.  I'll be the one with the giant bag for trick or treating!  Costume is ready to go, my mom thinks I'm nuts, so all is well   LOL


----------



## Melissakay1q

lostmypooh said:


> I'm so excited!  I'm going solo to the September 2nd party.  I'll be the one with the giant bag for trick or treating!  Costume is ready to go, my mom thinks I'm nuts, so all is well   LOL



What's your costume?? I cannot think of anything good so far, considering how hot it's going to be!


----------



## RachaelA

1sttimedisneymama said:


> What's a good place to do the parade if we don't do the dessert party





DisneyDiva33415 said:


> I am wondering the same. We really want to see the Hocus Pocus Villain Spectacular (one of the main reasons we are going), Celebrate the Magic, Hallowishes, and the parade. We are hoping to find one spot and stay put. Waiting in one place will not bother us, as we have staked our claim on a place for four hours on New Years Eve before. We have many other trips to MK to enjoy the rides and are looking to do the main party things. If you or anyone else knows of a good place to see all four, that would be fantastic.


Last year for the Christmas party (a non-sold out night). People were lined up at like 6pm for the parade and stuff on Main Street. You could probably get a spot near the circle in front of the castle to see everything (or see everything else and then for Hallowishes just move back a bit and stand in the street where there is always room).


----------



## lostmypooh

Melissakay1q said:


> What's your costume?? I cannot think of anything good so far, considering how hot it's going to be!


  I'm going as a form of Minnie Mouse.  She's my Disney Gal!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

are there any chracters or series you really like? it's quite possible to work backwords from that.


----------



## monique5

*REMINDER*

Once you purchase tickets,  on over to *Official Guest List (2016) - *http://disboards.com/threads/official-2016-mnsshp-guest-list-thread.3495058/ to be added to the list.


----------



## smitch425

monique5 said:


> *REMINDER*
> 
> Once you purchase tickets,  on over to *Official Guest List (2016) - *http://disboards.com/threads/official-2016-mnsshp-guest-list-thread.3495058/ to be added to the list.


Oh man...I was going to update the list tomorrow before it got out of hand. I may be too late. Lol!


----------



## monique5

smitch425 said:


> Oh man...I was going to update the list tomorrow before it got out of hand. I may be too late. Lol!



Nooooo. Just seen a few I'm going on this night, what to wear, etc. I LOVE IT. We can get ideas for costumes here, but want it on the Official Guest List too.


----------



## Disneymom1126

brockash said:


> So do we not think these spots will hold the "standby" dessert party ppl. like it does/will on regular wishes nights?  That'd be great if it was open, but I just assumed since they're using it for their new stand by dessert party for wishes, they'd do the same for the MNSSHP???



As of right now there isn't any stand by dessert party for MNSSHP and the current party happens at the tomorrowland terrace...even with the current day of party I don't think it takes up the entirety of both areas....so my hope is that it will still be open!  Most likely people will post about it here once the parties start!


----------



## EEyorelover22

Can someone direct me to where the Magic Shots are during the party?  These were really cool last year so we'd like to do this again.


----------



## Grand Admiral

BusyP76 said:


> We went to MNSSHP in 2007.  It POURED down rain most of the time.



I think we might have been at the same party. We went to Guest Relations and they gave us a one day park pass, but it was only good for one year, so we never got to use it.


----------



## monique5

EEyorelover22 said:


> Can someone direct me to where the Magic Shots are during the party?  These were really cool last year so we'd like to do this again.



_Previous Magic Shots included the Apple (Castle Hub), the Mansion Ghost (Haunted Mansion) & Hitchhiking Ghosts (Between Peter Pan's Flight & Columbia Harbor House)._

*1st Post Now Updated With Previous Information*


----------



## Starclassic

We'll be there Sept. 23!!! So excited!!!!!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

monique5 said:


> _Previous Magic Shots included the Apple (Castle Hub), the Mansion Ghost (Haunted Mansion) & Hitchhiking Ghosts (Between Peter Pan's Flight & Columbia Harbor House)._
> 
> *1st Post Now Updated With Previous Information*



Last year when we went, the hitchhiking ghosts magic shot was not located there, it was over by the Frontierland Railroad Station.


----------



## Velkoor

EEyorelover22 said:


> Can someone direct me to where the Magic Shots are during the party? These were really cool last year so we'd like to do this again.





monique5 said:


> _Previous Magic Shots included the Apple (Castle Hub), the Mansion Ghost (Haunted Mansion) & Hitchhiking Ghosts (Between Peter Pan's Flight & Columbia Harbor House)._
> 
> *1st Post Now Updated With Previous Information*





prettypatchesmsu said:


> Last year when we went, the hitchhiking ghosts magic shot was not located there, it was over by the Frontierland Railroad Station.



As this is our first time, I don't know, but won't they have a list of them when you arrive? Or is it a, as you see it, kind of thing? We're not going until the October 10th, so i'll be watching this thread for updates of exact locations. Unless the cameras move around.


----------



## monique5

Velkoor said:


> As this is our first time, I don't know, but won't they have a list of them when you arrive? Or is it a, as you see it, kind of thing? We're not going until the October 10th, so i'll be watching this thread for updates of exact locations. Unless the cameras move around.



Yes, 1st Post will be updated once 2016 info is released. List of Magic Shots when you arrive ---I do not think so. I typically come here to the Dis (This Thread for this year) and other websites that post after 1st party.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Velkoor said:


> As this is our first time, I don't know, but won't they have a list of them when you arrive? Or is it a, as you see it, kind of thing? We're not going until the October 10th, so i'll be watching this thread for updates of exact locations. Unless the cameras move around.


Yeah, there won't be a list and do not count on any CMs being able to tell you where the special magic shots are located at.  They were clueless last year when we were looking for the hitchhiking ghosts one.  We asked everyone in that area where it had normally been, even asked in the shops and over by the HM and nobody knew.  You're better off to find out on here from reports from the 1st party.


----------



## Sharongal74

I am torn with what to do with my BOG on a party night at 6:20. I'm not going to the party that night. I called dining and she said it's not a problem we will just have to leave after eating. But it seems from reading here people are getting different responses. I will be in Epcot that day and hate to hop over and them tell me no. I have a BOG for lunch and I keep trying for a different dinner day. To cancel the one I have or not?


----------



## RCMommy

It has been YEARS since we went to our first and only MNSSHP.  We have done a few MVMCP since then and loved each visit! We are coming to Orlando in October for a cruise and it dawned on me that we had one extra day prior to sailing so of course you know where I want to go!!!??  MNSSHP!!!  I do have a few questions I am hoping someone can answer/clarify for me please.  (I have been in cruise planning mode, not WDW vacation mode so I am really out of the loop as far as the latest news/rules etc in the world of Mickey)

1. We do not need an MK admission ticket and a MNSSHP event ticket do we? (if we only want to get in at 4pm and stay for the party)
2. It seems they are still letting event ticket holders in at 4pm. I know we could eat counter service before the event time of 7pm begins, but would we be able to make an ADR to eat somewhere before 7pm with only a MNSSHP ticket?
3. The only ride we have not done is the SD Mine Train, will this be running the whole evening?


----------



## iona

RCMommy said:


> 1. We do not need an MK admission ticket and a MNSSHP event ticket do we? (if we only want to get in at 4pm and stay for the party)
> 2. It seems they are still letting event ticket holders in at 4pm. I know we could eat counter service before the event time of 7pm begins, but would we be able to make an ADR to eat somewhere before 7pm with only a MNSSHP ticket?
> 3. The only ride we have not done is the SD Mine Train, will this be running the whole evening?



1. No need for a MK admission ticket.
2. Yes you can book an ADR (although given that it's your only trip to the park you might want to spend the time on rides...).
3. Provided it doesn't break down or anything like that SDMT will be running.


----------



## RCMommy

Excellent. Thank you! We have been to WDW many times so we are more interested in the event festivities than the rides, except for the SDMT.


----------



## Atobias

Bought our tix to MNSSHP today.  I'm so excited!!! Third time going! Its one of the main reason we go in October.     I was thrilled when i I was able to use funds from our online Disney Vacation Account to pay for the tickets. Now i will just add a little more per week into the account in order to make it up and still have our trip paid for by August. Does anyone else use the Disney Vacation Account?


----------



## monique5

Sharongal74 said:


> I am torn with what to do with my BOG on a party night at 6:20. I'm not going to the party that night. I called dining and she said it's not a problem we will just have to leave after eating. But it seems from reading here people are getting different responses. I will be in Epcot that day and hate to hop over and them tell me no. I have a BOG for lunch and I keep trying for a different dinner day. To cancel the one I have or not?



Hello! I see you are new to the Dis. Hope you are getting great planning tips. As you stated, PP here on the Dis are vocal in their responses. Some just report what "said CM" said. With that being said,* CANCEL your reservation and try for dinner on a non-party night if you have no intention of purchasing a MNSSHP ticket or try for a time b/t 4-6:15pm*. Follow the rules. Enjoy your trip without worrying about your reservation being cancelled or not honored. If you are on the Dis, numerous posters have gone through this. Also, *PP pay with their money to enjoy this event*. Disney has Officially stated/noted the 2016 guidelines for ADRs on MNSSHP/MVMCP nights. It is stated in the 1st post of this thread, and Disney has posted this info several times/places on the official Disney website. Per image below, which is from the reservation pages, also states *BoG 6:20 Dinner reservation require a party ticket. In confirming this dinner reservation you agreed to purchase a party ticket to eat at BoG. *


_*Disney Guest Policies (Terms & Conditions)--- The Following Message Appears When Making A Reservations after 6pm. *_
You are making a reservation during an event which requires the purchase of a separately priced event admission ticket (e.g., Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party). Guests with theme park admission must purchase the special event admission ticket to enter or remain in park during the special event. Note: The number of tickets available is limited for special events. Events may sell out early. Special event tickets are valid only during specific event dates and hours. Tickets are nontransferable and nonrefundable. 
*Guest Policies -- The Blue Box YOU SHOULD READ & MUST Check, I have read and agree to the Guest Policies, also states the following:*
If applicable, Hard Ticket Event reservations. You are making a reservation during an event which requires the purchase of a separately prices event admission ticket (ex:Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party). Guests with theme park admission must purchase the special event admission ticket in order to enter or remain in the park during the special event. Special event tickets may be purchased at disneyworld.com or by calling 407-W-DISNEY. 

Note: The number of tickets available is limited for special events. Events may sell out early. Special event tickets are valid only during specific event dates and hours. Tickets are nontransferable and nonrefundable.

*Per Disney's Official Website, MNSSHP Page *https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/

*Dining reservations are strongly recommended.* To reserve your table during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, please call (407) 939-3463 or (407) WDW-DINE.
Please note: Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party tickets are required to book a dinner reservation.
*FYI:* When you pick a party night on the reservation pages, for BoG, CRT and CP, it gives the hours for the "Regular" Dinner. Then it lists times for Dinner during a "Special Ticketed Event" right underneath. If you continue and make a reservation under the T&C it will again indicate that you will need party tickets to keep the reservation.


----------



## Sharongal74

That special ticket event time break down was not there when I booked prior to tickets going on sale. There was no 6:20 cut off when I booked. Otherwise I would not have booked. It did say about having party tickets but dinner still went to 7 at that time. Which is why I called the next day. I was confused being as the party isn't til 7 and I had no problem leaving as soon as I got done eating. I am buying tickets for a different night. I just found this thread last night and it has taken awhile to read it all. The cm told me that my reservation did not say it was a hard ticket reservation and I would have no problems. I'll keep searching for different days/times.


----------



## Lehuaann

Sharongal74 said:


> That special ticket event time break down was not there when I booked prior to tickets going on sale. There was no 6:20 cut off when I booked. Otherwise I would not have booked. It did say about having party tickets but dinner still went to 7 at that time. Which is why I called the next day. I was confused being as the party isn't til 7 and I had no problem leaving as soon as I got done eating. I am buying tickets for a different night. I just found this thread last night and it has taken awhile to read it all. The cm told me that my reservation did not say it was a hard ticket reservation and I would have no problems. I'll keep searching for different days/times.



That's interesting.  I booked CRT at 180+10 on 4/4 and dinner only went up to 5:55 pm on party nights.  Nothing beyond that.  So I booked the last seating - 5:55 pm.

However, when MNSSHP tickets went on sale last week, additional dinner slots opened beyond 6 pm *with* the hard-ticketed warning.

I wonder why it was that way for me on 4/4 over a month ago, but not for you with BOG?


----------



## Sharongal74

Lehuaann said:


> That's interesting.  I booked CRT at 180+10 on 4/4 and dinner only went up to 5:55 pm on party nights.  Nothing beyond that.  So I booked the last seating - 5:55 pm.
> 
> However, when MNSSHP tickets went on sale last week, additional dinner slots opened beyond 6 pm *with* the hard-ticketed warning.
> 
> 
> I wonder why it was that way for me on 4/4 over a month ago, but not for you with BOG?


I went back to look at when I booked and it was at 12:15am the day tickets went on sale. I happened to wake up and decided to check and was shocked to find one and didn't even think about the tickets for mnsshp going on sale. Wonder if it was a glitch while releasing tickets. There were no later times listed. Site was having issues before free dining so that's the only thing I can think of.  I cancelled the reservation and will keep looking.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Sharongal74 said:


> I went back to look at when I booked and it was at 12:15am the day tickets went on sale. I happened to wake up and decided to check and was shocked to find one and didn't even think about the tickets for mnsshp going on sale. Wonder if it was a glitch while releasing tickets. There were no later times listed. Site was having issues before free dining so that's the only thing I can think of.  I cancelled the reservation and will keep looking.


Yeah that whole day the site was crazy, I never did get my MNSSHP ticket confirmation email from that day and my ticket purchase was pending for almost 8 hours. If you aren't already, follow the ADR cancellation thread on the dining board and that might help you snag what you want. I've also heard some say that Touring Plans ADR finder helped them. But I'm not a subscriber so I don't know much about it. I hate that you cancelled it, but it's probably one less thing to stress about. Wishing you pixie dust!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1126

Sharongal74 said:


> I went back to look at when I booked and it was at 12:15am the day tickets went on sale. I happened to wake up and decided to check and was shocked to find one and didn't even think about the tickets for mnsshp going on sale. Wonder if it was a glitch while releasing tickets. There were no later times listed. Site was having issues before free dining so that's the only thing I can think of.  I cancelled the reservation and will keep looking.



Check out touring plan's reservation finder...I was able to get a 6:10 BOG on a party night that I'm not going to the party as well as an 8:00 am BOG breakfast...I had luck moving other ADRs to the exact time I wanted as well using it!


----------



## DisneyDiva33415

RachaelA said:


> Last year for the Christmas party (a non-sold out night). People were lined up at like 6pm for the parade and stuff on Main Street. You could probably get a spot near the circle in front of the castle to see everything (or see everything else and then for Hallowishes just move back a bit and stand in the street where there is always room).



Thanks! We were at MK right before a party and were busy running back and forth between the Emporium and a store across the way trying to make all of our purchases and get out. It was not quite 7pm and people were starting to sit, so I had a feeling I would have to stake out a good spot early.


----------



## Amberleefuta

I had to cancel my crt  reservation  on the 16th that started right before the party official started. I just canceled if anyone is looking for one.


----------



## vrajewski10513

For people who DONT go to any other parks on their MNSSHP night... My MNSSHP tickets are linked in MDE, how do I ensure when I enter the park after 4pm that ONLY the MNSSHP ticket is being used and NOT one of my regular day tickets??


----------



## anneboleyn

So what does everyone think the chances are that they will extend the DAH events in to September/October? It might actually be more successful than the recent ones since people have less chances to be at the MK at night due to the parties...that may lead to people buying tickets so that they can be in the parks longer?

I am sure this is just wishful thinking. I am kind of bummed that I have to miss out on DAH since I won't be there until September, so I would love for them to offer it then (specifically September 15th if anyone from Disney is reading this lol).


----------



## Disneylover99

vrajewski10513 said:


> For people who DONT go to any other parks on their MNSSHP night... My MNSSHP tickets are linked in MDE, how do I ensure when I enter the park after 4pm that ONLY the MNSSHP ticket is being used and NOT one of my regular day tickets??


I'm not 100% sure on this, but don't they actually scan your ticket?


----------



## Lehuaann

Sharongal74 said:


> I went back to look at when I booked and it was at 12:15am the day tickets went on sale. I happened to wake up and decided to check and was shocked to find one and didn't even think about the tickets for mnsshp going on sale. Wonder if it was a glitch while releasing tickets. There were no later times listed. Site was having issues before free dining so that's the only thing I can think of.  I cancelled the reservation and will keep looking.



Yep, same here.  In addition to our CRT booked @ 180 days (5:55 pm / not attending party); I also booked BOG immediately after tickets went live at 1:58 am for a different party night (6:25 pm / attending party) - and I got the warning.

Is the warning not in your email confirmation?? 




_Your Dining Reservation has been Confirmed!_
*May 5, 2016 at 1:58 am*
_




Reservation for X Guests on Thursday Oct X, 2016
Be Our Guest Restaurant_
_6:25 PM - Dinner_
_Magic Kingdom Park



_ *Your reservation occurs during a special event, which requires a separate admission ticket for park entry. Please ensure all members of your dining party hold tickets for this event.*


----------



## Merx

Sharongal74 said:


> I am torn with what to do with my BOG on a party night at 6:20. I'm not going to the party that night. I called dining and she said it's not a problem we will just have to leave after eating. But it seems from reading here people are getting different responses. I will be in Epcot that day and hate to hop over and them tell me no. I have a BOG for lunch and I keep trying for a different dinner day. To cancel the one I have or not?



I would probably get yelled at for suggesting this, but why not hold onto your reservation until closer to the date and wait and see.

That will give you time to check for other reservation times, and if you still can't get a reservation as you get closer to your trip, you still have the option to purchase party tickets to get to your reservation (provide the party doesn't sell out)

I'm 99.9% sure that you need a ticket to do that 6:20pm reservation, but on the 0.1% chance that you are allowed to make your reservation without a ticket at 6:20 (you'll probably know about it on the forums after the first few party nights), then [evil smile] ...

Anyway, what I'm saying is that you don't need to make the decision now, holding the reservation will give you more options to play with.


----------



## Sharongal74

Lehuaann said:


> Yep, same here.  In addition to our CRT booked @ 180 days (5:55 pm / not attending party); I also booked BOG immediately after tickets went live at 1:58 am for a different party night (6:25 pm / attending party) - and I got the warning.
> 
> Is the warning not in your email confirmation??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Your Dining Reservation has been Confirmed!_
> *May 5, 2016 at 1:58 am*
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reservation for X Guests on Thursday Oct X, 2016
> Be Our Guest Restaurant_
> _6:25 PM - Dinner_
> _Magic Kingdom Park
> 
> 
> 
> _ *Your reservation occurs during a special event, which requires a separate admission ticket for park entry. Please ensure all members of your dining party hold tickets for this event.*


Yes it did say it later but the first page that now states 6:20-10 special ticked event was not there. Since it's a hard one to find I reserved it and in the morning called and checked. That's when I was told it was not listed as a hard ticket reservation. Lesson learned. It's cancelled and I'll keep looking.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

We are so excited we just bought our tickets.  We are surprising our DD for her 21st birthday. Can someone explain to me how the MNSSHP tickets work?  I wanted to buy them online but the site wasn't working.  It kept empting the cart.  I had to call to order them.  It is for 10 people and I wonder if I have to assign these tickets to people? If so when?  The CM didn't understand that question.  He just said I will get the tickets in the mail and just enter the park with the tickets. If we link them, will they be on our magic bands?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Disneymom1126

vrajewski10513 said:


> For people who DONT go to any other parks on their MNSSHP night... My MNSSHP tickets are linked in MDE, how do I ensure when I enter the park after 4pm that ONLY the MNSSHP ticket is being used and NOT one of my regular day tickets??



I'm not 100% sure, but I do know for sure they have a separate entrance for the party (specified entrance points at the main entrance)...so I would assume that is only looking for party tickets


----------



## monique5

vrajewski10513 said:


> For people who DONT go to any other parks on their MNSSHP night... My MNSSHP tickets are linked in MDE, how do I ensure when I enter the park after 4pm that ONLY the MNSSHP ticket is being used and NOT one of my regular day tickets??



When we went to MVMCP we had Park Hoppers & MVMCP tickets. Both linked to MDE. Entered @ 4pm on MVMCP ticket, that's what Mickey to Mickey indicated.


----------



## Lehuaann

Sharongal74 said:


> Yes it did say it later but the first page that now states 6:20-10 special ticked event was not there. Since it's a hard one to find I reserved it and in the morning called and checked. That's when I was told it was not listed as a hard ticket reservation. Lesson learned. It's cancelled and I'll keep looking.



I see.  I hope you find what you are looking for.  We actually enjoy lunch much more than dinner, so I may end up dropping mine too...


----------



## SBWB48

vrajewski10513 said:


> For people who DONT go to any other parks on their MNSSHP night... My MNSSHP tickets are linked in MDE, how do I ensure when I enter the park after 4pm that ONLY the MNSSHP ticket is being used and NOT one of my regular day tickets??





Disneylover99 said:


> I'm not 100% sure on this, but don't they actually scan your ticket?





Disneymom1126 said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I do know for sure they have a separate entrance for the party (specified entrance points at the main entrance)...so I would assume that is only looking for party tickets





monique5 said:


> When we went to MVMCP we had Park Hoppers & MVMCP tickets. Both linked to MDE. Entered @ 4pm on MVMCP ticket, that's what Mickey to Mickey indicated.



That's what I would be curious about too since we WON'T have be visiting any other park that day. Seems like people who've been to parties in the past can confirm? Would hate to have to visit guest services later to sort it out in case it uses one of our regular tickets like vrajewski10513 stated 

Monique5 - what does "that's what Mickey to mickey indicated" mean? If you checked MDE, did it correctly show however many regular tickets were left correctly?


----------



## Disneylover99

SBWB48 said:


> That's what I would be curious about too since we WON'T have be visiting any other park that day. Seems like people who've been to parties in the past can confirm? Would hate to have to visit guest services later to sort it out in case it uses one of our regular tickets like vrajewski10513 stated


I do know that we were worried about this a few years back when we attended. We had magicbands, but they only scanned our e-tickets. Maybe they do scan MB's now as well though? I'm also interested in hearing from people who attended a party last year.


----------



## Disneymom1126

SBWB48 said:


> Seems like people who've been to parties in the past can confirm?



The reason I said I don't know 100% is over our three parties, 2 of them we were in the park all day (i.e. Rope drop and then got our party bands inside the park) and the other 1 we had park hoppers and entered MK around 3 after spending the morning at Epcot.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

For the people asking about entrance, theres special themed turnstiles that specifically are there to just take tickets/magic bands for the event.  You'll see a big sign pointing to them and they'll be cm's with tons of wristbands and trick or treat bags near them as well. Last year they were the closet to where the bus left us off.


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

The CMs checking tickets for MNSSHP are near turnstiles that ONLY look for your party ticket on MDE. They won't use a day on your admission tickets because they're not equipped to do that. Just don't go through the regular turnstiles.


----------



## monique5

SBWB48 said:


> That's what I would be curious about too since we WON'T have be visiting any other park that day. Seems like people who've been to parties in the past can confirm? Would hate to have to visit guest services later to sort it out in case it uses one of our regular tickets like vrajewski10513 stated
> 
> Monique5 - what does "that's what Mickey to mickey indicated" mean? If you checked MDE, did it correctly show however many regular tickets were left correctly?





Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> The CMs checking tickets for MNSSHP are near turnstiles that ONLY look for your party ticket on MDE. They won't use a day on your admission tickets because they're not equipped to do that. Just don't go through the regular turnstiles.



Went to turnstiles entrance for party. Did the MB "thing" --- Mickey to Mickey---party tickets were linked to MDE. Turned green & verified that used party ticket with CM. ENJOYED PARTY! I was IN! Checked MDE the next morning, all was well.

I do understand your concern. This is all I can say on the matter. My goal was to enjoy party & worry about tickets later if need be. But PP had been posting that this is what occurs.


----------



## SBWB48

FeralCatRogue said:


> For the people asking about entrance, theres special themed turnstiles that specifically are there to just take tickets/magic bands for the event.  You'll see a big sign pointing to them and they'll be cm's with tons of wristbands and trick or treat bags near them as well. Last year they were the closet to where the bus left us off.





Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> The CMs checking tickets for MNSSHP are near turnstiles that ONLY look for your party ticket on MDE. They won't use a day on your admission tickets because they're not equipped to do that. Just don't go through the regular turnstiles.





monique5 said:


> Went to turnstiles entrance for party. Did the MB "thing" --- Mickey to Mickey---party tickets were linked to MDE. Turned green & verified that used party ticket with CM. ENJOYED PARTY! I was IN! Checked MDE the next morning, all was well.
> 
> I do understand your concern. This is all I can say on the matter. My goal was to enjoy party & worry about tickets later if need be. But PP had been posting that this is what occurs.


----------



## monique5

Anyone planning on going to 2 parties?


----------



## SBWB48

monique5 said:


> Anyone planning on going to 2 parties?



We are actually seriously considering it based on how many have noted that it's difficult to get everything done in one night  it'll also be our first, so I'm sure we will need to figure out how to navigate everything. With our next trip to WDW not likely until 2018 at the earliest, thought we may go to DL next year, it may not be until 2+ years til I can go again and who knows what prices will be then!

The other thing is I'm planning for a potential rain out, in which case it definitely increases the possibility of going two nights, if the second isn't sold out by then


----------



## publix subs

monique5 said:


> Anyone planning on going to 2 parties?


yep! we have tickets for 9/16 and 10/31


----------



## Melanie415

We are planning on going to two parties too!  Tuesday October 18th and Thursday October 20th. 
The first day will be Pirate themed.  Taking DS (8) DD (5) to Ohanas character breakfast, followed by the Pirate adventure cruise at GFR (while I get a massage), then a little break at Bay Lake Tower pool before we head over to MK for The Pirate's League (we have a 3pm reservation now but may change it to 4ish once they extend PL Hours).

The second day of the party is Princess themed.  Taking my daughter for a pre park opening 8am Bibbity Bobbity Boutique, then Cinderella's Royal Table at 10:00am and fitting in some Princessy meets/rides along the way (not sure if I should try to find a later lunch time CRT or keep the 10).  Then back to Bay Lake Towers for some Rest & Relaxation before the party.  Head back to MK for a 4:40 Be Our Guest dinner, then Party!  I actually booked a Hallowishes dessert party this evening too but I think I will cancel it if I can get a regular Wishes Dessert Party on Monday 10/16 when they become available.  Does anyone know if TinkerBell flies over during the Hallowishes party?


----------



## princessfionasmom

Melanie415 said:


> We are planning on going to two parties too!  Tuesday October 18th and Thursday October 20th.
> The first day will be Pirate themed.  Taking DS (8) DD (5) to Ohanas character breakfast, followed by the Pirate adventure cruise at GFR (while I get a massage), then a little break at Bay Lake Tower pool before we head over to MK for The Pirate's League (we have a 3pm reservation now but may change it to 4ish once they extend PL Hours).
> 
> The second day of the party is Princess themed.  Taking my daughter for a pre park opening 8am Bibbity Bobbity Boutique, then Cinderella's Royal Table at 10:00am and fitting in some Princessy meets/rides along the way (not sure if I should try to find a later lunch time CRT or keep the 10).  Then back to Bay Lake Towers for some Rest & Relaxation before the party.  Head back to MK for a 4:40 Be Our Guest dinner, then Party!  I actually booked a Hallowishes dessert party this evening too but I think I will cancel it if I can get a regular Wishes Dessert Party on Monday 10/16 when they become available.  Does anyone know if TinkerBell flies over during the Hallowishes party?


We are going on the 20th too and will be Pirate themed. When you do the Pirates league, is it just the kids or adults too? I hope you don't mind me asking but I'm curious if adults do it too as I would like to do it for DH and the kids. My kids are teens, 13 & 16.  I thought I saw a package where you can get costume and all which I thought would be neat for DH. This is his bucket list trip and possibly his last so I thought this could something really fun, but I could be wrong lol.


----------



## monique5

princessfionasmom said:


> We are going on the 20th too and will be Pirate themed. When you do the Pirates league, is it just the kids or adults too? I hope you don't mind me asking but I'm curious if adults do it too as I would like to do it for DH and the kids. My kids are teens, 13 & 16.  I thought I saw a package where you can get costume and all which I thought would be neat for DH. This is his bucket list trip and possibly his last so I thought this could something really fun, but I could be wrong lol.



Adults too.  I've booked it for the 3 of us for 1 night. Basic info on 1st post a/b PL & BBB. PL as of now has all packages available for children except Captain Hook. Adults is make-up only with bandana. May include patch & earring???? Mixing up details--- too much trying to get exact time for PL, ADR & planning must dos of party, etc.  Oh, well! I'm making this my BEST DISNEY TRIP EVER! Until the next BDTE.


----------



## monique5

We plan to go on October 30th & 31st. We have purchased our tickets for 10/31 & booked the HPDP.


----------



## Melanie415

princessfionasmom said:


> ... When you do the Pirates league, is it just the kids or adults too? I hope you don't mind me asking but I'm curious if adults do it too as I would like to do it for DH and the kids....


We only have our kids scheduled but I think it would be fun for adults too!  In fact, when I was researching Pirate's League,  I came across several posts/pictures of adults who did it.
Check out the Official Pirates League thread:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-the-pirates-league-thread.2428848/


----------



## princessfionasmom

Thank you both for the information!  It's a bummer they don't do the whole shabang for adults too but in the long run it will leave me more money for food and wine festival


----------



## monique5

princessfionasmom said:


> Thank you both for the information!  It's a bummer they don't do the whole shabang for adults too but in the long run it will leave me more money for food and wine festival



True. However, you could always purchase an adult pirate costume & take with you.


----------



## 1sttimedisneymama

Melanie415 said:


> We are planning on going to two parties too!  Tuesday October 18th and Thursday October 20th.
> The first day will be Pirate themed.  Taking DS (8) DD (5) to Ohanas character breakfast, followed by the Pirate adventure cruise at GFR (while I get a massage), then a little break at Bay Lake Tower pool before we head over to MK for The Pirate's League (we have a 3pm reservation now but may change it to 4ish once they extend PL Hours).
> 
> The second day of the party is Princess themed.  Taking my daughter for a pre park opening 8am Bibbity Bobbity Boutique, then Cinderella's Royal Table at 10:00am and fitting in some Princessy meets/rides along the way (not sure if I should try to find a later lunch time CRT or keep the 10).  Then back to Bay Lake Towers for some Rest & Relaxation before the party.  Head back to MK for a 4:40 Be Our Guest dinner, then Party!  I actually booked a Hallowishes dessert party this evening too but I think I will cancel it if I can get a regular Wishes Dessert Party on Monday 10/16 when they become available.  Does anyone know if TinkerBell flies over during the Hallowishes party?


I've been wondering as well if I should do Hallowishes dessert party or regular wishes dessert party


----------



## vinotinto

Disneymom1126 said:


> These are interesting because they are based on attraction (i.e. ride) wait times and not characters, etc.  In my experience wait times at rides are never really an issue during the parties (been to 2 MVMCPs and 1 MNSSHP)....we may be talking about the difference between waiting 5 minutes and a ride being walk-on (which all of the rides we did at all of the parties we've been to have been essentially walk on...maybe wait for one other family to load on Space and BTMRR...with the exception being SDMT).  Not sure how helpful they will be in predicting how crowded the parties themselves will be!



Good point! I think the TP post is still useful because it shows which parties sold out. I would assume the sold-out parties should all "feel" about equally crowded. Of course, weather plays such a big role, so even with the previous years' info, it won't be perfect.


----------



## princessfionasmom

monique5 said:


> True. However, you could always purchase an adult pirate costume & take with you.


That's what we had planned on doing until I heard about the Pirates league which is a whole lot cheaper than paying for it at the Pirates league which equals more $$ for F&W!!


----------



## simnia

monique5 said:


> Anyone planning on going to 2 parties?



We are scheduled for 10/23 and 10/25.  This is our first time (and probably only because it's very costly) for the party and we want to make sure that we are able to capture all the fun and magic of this special event.    We did this also for MVMCP back in 2010 and it worked well for us.


----------



## SillySallySews

The Military Disney Tips website has been updated with both Halloween and Christmas party ticket information for those who are interested. For the Halloween party it's select nights in September, $50.40 for adults and $46.90 for kids, plus tax. SOG will be shipping tickets this year if you want to purchase them in advance.


----------



## monique5

SillySallySews said:


> The Military Disney Tips website has been updated with both Halloween and Christmas party ticket information for those who are interested. For the Halloween party it's select nights in September, $50.40 for adults and $46.90 for kids, plus tax. SOG will be shipping tickets this year if you want to purchase them in advance.



Thanks! Is there a link? If so, please provide.


----------



## monique5

SillySallySews said:


> The Military Disney Tips website has been updated with both Halloween and Christmas party ticket information for those who are interested. For the Halloween party it's select nights in September, $50.40 for adults and $46.90 for kids, plus tax. SOG will be shipping tickets this year if you want to purchase them in advance.





monique5 said:


> Thanks! Is there a link? If so, please provide.



Never mind. Will update 1st post. I believe this was the info in Post #2 until verified. 
http://www.militarydisneytips.com/b...on-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-2016/


----------



## moremouse

Starclassic said:


> We'll be there Sept. 23!!! So excited!!!!!




See ya there!  Us too.


----------



## shannon006

First time MNSSHP goer here. We are able to go to the party 10/30 or 10/31. I think it would awesome to go on Halloween, however is there going to be such a significantly larger crowd on Halloween as there would be the day before? I am thinking that at this late time they should be about the same crowd wise?


----------



## smitch425

shannon006 said:


> First time MNSSHP goer here. We are able to go to the party 10/30 or 10/31. I think it would awesome to go on Halloween, however is there going to be such a significantly larger crowd on Halloween as there would be the day before? I am thinking that at this late time they should be about the same crowd wise?


They will both sell out. I'd go with whichever fits the rest of your schedule best. Keep in mind that Halloween night is more expensive, and if you're staying onsite, the resorts offer Halloween events on the holiday.


----------



## monique5

smitch425 said:


> They will both sell out. I'd go with whichever fits the rest of your schedule best. Keep in mind that Halloween night is more expensive, and if you're staying onsite, the resorts offer Halloween events on the holiday.



This! See Post #2 for 2015 Resort Halloween Events. 2016 Info will be added when details are announced.


----------



## shannon006

monique5 said:


> This! See Post #2 for 2015 Resort Halloween Events. 2016 Info will be added when details are announced.



Thank you so much! I didn't realize the resorts had activities. I think we will go with the 30th and do things at the resort on Halloween!


----------



## monique5

*Post #1 Updated with MNSSHP Military Ticket Info.*


----------



## Princesspixi

I've been scrolling through looking, but there are lots of pages. The first few pages say no costumes for ages 14+ but it sounds like in the rules adults can't wear layered costumes or princess type dresses. 
I bought tickets for my boyfriend and I and the main reason he wanted to go is because last year he saw everyone dressed up and wanted to do it too. We want to go as Alice and Mad Hatter, this will be allowed correct?


----------



## Velkoor

Princesspixi said:


> The first few pages say no costumes for ages 14+ but it sounds like in the rules adults can't wear layered costumes or princess type dresses.


The guidelines (not code PotC shoutout) say you "are strongly discouraged and may be subject to additional security screening". Not that you can't.  You'd better believe my wife and I have gone all out for our multi-layer Snow White and Prince Charming (OUAT Version) costumes. I don't mine the extra screening. We'll have a diaper bag and stroller so their will be extra screening anyways.

Edit: To answer your actual question. I would say yes, an Alice in Wonderland dress and a Mad Hatter suite should be fine. You can always call and ask a CM, and have them ask their manager if you doubt them. That's what I did.


----------



## Princesspixi

Velkoor said:


> The guidelines (not code PotC shoutout) say you "are strongly discouraged and may be subject to additional security screening". Not that you can't.  You'd better believe my wife and I have gone all out for our multi-layer Snow White and Prince Charming (OUAT Version) costumes. I don't mine the extra screening. We'll have a diaper bag and stroller so their will be extra screening anyways.
> 
> Edit: To answer your actual question. I would say yes, an Alice in Wonderland dress and a Mad Hatter suite should be fine. You can always call and ask a CM, and have them ask their manager if you doubt them. That's what I did.


Thanks for your response!


----------



## smitch425

FYI, the CM discounted parties for 2016 are...

September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 and 25. These dates have the potential to sell out, but usually it's the later ones.


----------



## Iowamomof4

smitch425 said:


> FYI, the CM discounted parties for 2016 are...
> 
> September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 and 25. These dates have the potential to sell out, but usually it's the later ones.



Do you know if there are also CM discounted Christmas parties? Is that something we can find out?


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Ugh I was hoping the military dates would include all of September.  We get in at 3:00 on the 25th and we weren't planning on a party that night.  We have the 29th planned.  .  Bummer.


----------



## monique5

*My tickets arrived today in the mail! Going 10/31!*

Ordered 5/5/16 ~11:08 pm CST & selected mail to home (Tickets immediately showed in MDE). 
Received 3 Tickets/Green Plastic RFID Cards --- ,  & Daisy 
Woo-woo!


----------



## anneboleyn

monique5 said:


> *My tickets arrived today in the mail! Going 10/31!*
> 
> Ordered 5/5/16 ~11:08 pm CST & selected mail to home (Tickets immediately showed in MDE).
> Received 3 Tickets/Green "Cards" --- ,  & Daisy
> Woo-woo!
> 
> View attachment 168057



Ooh I ordered mine around 9:00 AM on May 6th...I hope mine get here by Saturday! I just like to look at them lol


----------



## michelepa

monique5 said:


> *My tickets arrived today in the mail! Going 10/31!*
> 
> Ordered 5/5/16 ~11:08 pm CST & selected mail to home (Tickets immediately showed in MDE).
> Received 3 Tickets/Green Plastic RFID Cards --- ,  & Daisy
> Woo-woo!
> 
> View attachment 168057



I ordered mine the first day at 6:30 am. Can you take a photo of the envelope it will help me make sure I don't inadvertently throw out our tickets with the junk mail. 

The tickets are more a souvenir since the tickets are already showing on my MDE

Thank you


----------



## monique5

michelepa said:


> I ordered mine the first day at 6:30 am. Can you take a photo of the envelope it will help me make sure I don't inadvertently throw out our tickets with the junk mail.
> 
> The tickets are more a souvenir since the tickets are already showing on my MDE
> 
> Thank you



Will do later. Not with me now. Nondescript plain white letter size envelope. Nothing on back. Name & Address (printed) show through window bottom left corner. 2 Lines where Sender Info goes ---Lake Buena Vista, FL. You can feel the cards.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Yea they won't say disney or anything on the envelope.


----------



## purple figment

Princesspixi said:


> I've been scrolling through looking, but there are lots of pages. The first few pages say no costumes for ages 14+ but it sounds like in the rules adults can't wear layered costumes or princess type dresses.
> I bought tickets for my boyfriend and I and the main reason he wanted to go is because last year he saw everyone dressed up and wanted to do it too. We want to go as Alice and Mad Hatter, this will be allowed correct?


About one third of the way down on the first page of this thread the costume guidelines are posted.  They are much more detailed that previous years, but your Alice and Mad Hatter should be fine.


----------



## brownie_17

So excited that tickets are starting to arrive. Hopefully ours will be coming soon since we ordered ours on May 5th


----------



## michelepa

monique5 said:


> Will do later. Not with me now. Nondescript plain white letter size envelope. Nothing on back. Name & Address (printed) show through window bottom left corner. 2 Lines where Sender Info goes ---Lake Buena Vista, FL. You can feel the cards.



Thanks monique5 don't worry about the photo your description was great and I know to be careful when going through the mail since envelope was plain.


----------



## 1sttimedisneymama

I hope we get ours soon!


----------



## nikkyluvsmickey

monique5 said:


> Will do later. Not with me now. Nondescript plain white letter size envelope. Nothing on back. Name & Address (printed) show through window bottom left corner. 2 Lines where Sender Info goes ---Lake Buena Vista, FL. You can feel the cards.


Mine came ups how weird


----------



## jeremy1002

Can you buy tickets using an AP discount, but link them all to non-AP holders?


----------



## mcbutler23

The party will be on 3 different days while we are at Disney. I wanted to get tickets, but I wanted to see what everyone's opinion is on which date to pick. We have the option of Thursday, September 8, Sunday, September 11 or Tuesday, September 13. We are arriving on the 7th and leaving the 14th. We are driving so it's not like we will have an early morning wake up to catch a plane or anything on the 14th. I would probably be deterred from the 13th if that were the case.


----------



## monique5

nikkyluvsmickey said:


> Mine came ups how weird



$0 charge to mail to home (USPS). There was a U.S. Domestic Express Option for $15, but the website indicated FedEX, not UPS. I was not paying extra. Did you pay the extra $15?


----------



## Roxyfire

I found I had another $25 gift card for target that I didn't know about, so I guess it's a party night for us! I didn't feel great about throwing yet another trip related thing on the credit card, so I'm glad I could use my gift cards I had bought for our food. Now that we have free dining we have quite a bit freed up for the tickets.


----------



## anneboleyn

Roxyfire said:


> I found I had another $25 gift card for target that I didn't know about, so I guess it's a party night for us! I didn't feel great about throwing yet another trip related thing on the credit card, so I'm glad I could use my gift cards I had bought for our food. Now that we have free dining we have quite a bit freed up for the tickets.



Yay! That is exciting! I wish I could find giftcards lying around lol. I hope you have a blast at the party!!


----------



## Roxyfire

anneboleyn said:


> Yay! That is exciting! I wish I could find giftcards lying around lol. I hope you have a blast at the party!!



Heck yeah! Present me thanks past me big time.


----------



## anneboleyn

Roxyfire said:


> Heck yeah! Present me thanks past me big time.



Maybe your present self went back in time and told your past self to buy them so you could go to the party! Like in Back to the Future!


----------



## Roxyfire

anneboleyn said:


> Maybe your present self went back in time and told your past self to buy them so you could go to the party! Like in Back to the Future!


Even better!


----------



## Lulubelle17

Question regarding the military tickets: does anybody know if Shades of Green charges taxes? Most ITT offices don't so I was wondering if they fall under the same category.


----------



## Disneymom1126

mcbutler23 said:


> The party will be on 3 different days while we are at Disney. I wanted to get tickets, but I wanted to see what everyone's opinion is on which date to pick. We have the option of Thursday, September 8, Sunday, September 11 or Tuesday, September 13. We are arriving on the 7th and leaving the 14th. We are driving so it's not like we will have an early morning wake up to catch a plane or anything on the 14th. I would probably be deterred from the 13th if that were the case.



Either the 11th or the 13th would probably be good choices.  People say that those two days of the week (Sunday and Tuesday) are usually less likely to sell out.  I love ending our trip with MNSSHP so my vote would be for the 13th, but then again...in that part of September it's more likely rain could be an issue, so you might think about doing the 11th so if it looks like a wash out you could switch to the 13th?  Probably just left you with more questions than answers...sorry!


----------



## monique5

Lulubelle17 said:


> Question regarding the military tickets: does anybody know if Shades of Green charges taxes? Most ITT offices don't so I was wondering if they fall under the same category.



Not sure, because website indicated plus tax. Info is in 1st post. Give them a call!


----------



## Lynne G

Lulubelle17 said:


> Question regarding the military tickets: does anybody know if Shades of Green charges taxes? Most ITT offices don't so I was wondering if they fall under the same category.


I did not get charged tax when I bought them from the SOG ITT office.  on all my tickets, by the way.


----------



## SillySallySews

Lulubelle17 said:


> Question regarding the military tickets: does anybody know if Shades of Green charges taxes? Most ITT offices don't so I was wondering if they fall under the same category.





monique5 said:


> Not sure, because website indicated plus tax. Info is in 1st post. Give them a call!



We haven't been charged tax when purchasing tickets from SOG in the past. The "plus tax" part would apply if you purchased military tickets at a Disney ticket window.


----------



## michelepa

Yay!  Got my tickets today. Really careful to look through all the mail for the pkain envelope from Lake Buena Vista


----------



## Starclassic

Yay!!!! Our tickets came in the mail today!! Can't wait until September 23!!!


----------



## Pmctn

What is the benefit of mailed tickets vs print at home


----------



## CARR1E F1SHER

Got our tickets in the mail today, too!! It really feels real now!!  <- just keeping the happy bananas theme going!!


----------



## CARR1E F1SHER

Pmctn said:


> What is the benefit of mailed tickets vs print at home


 
For me, I feel better having the physical Disney card/ticket, so just for peace of mind, really.


----------



## Lulubelle17

monique5 said:


> Not sure, because website indicated plus tax. Info is in 1st post. Give them a call!




Thank you! So it's better to buy them there, since I'm sure the Ticket office or Guest Services will charge taxes.


----------



## Starclassic

Pmctn said:


> What is the benefit of mailed tickets vs print at home



I don't think there's any benefit. I just personally like having the physical ticket. Plus, I enjoy getting any and all kinds of Disney mail.


----------



## LuciMarie

Got mine in the mail today!

Out of curiosity, for those that have done the event in past, can you link it to your MB or you just bring it?
I don't mind either way, just curious.


----------



## brnrss34

LuciMarie said:


> Got mine in the mail today!
> 
> Out of curiosity, for those that have done the event in past, can you link it to your MB or you just bring it?
> I don't mind either way, just curious.


 Link it to MDE and it will be on your magic band.


----------



## Steffiesunshine

michelepa said:


> I ordered mine the first day at 6:30 am. Can you take a photo of the envelope it will help me make sure I don't inadvertently throw out our tickets with the junk mail.
> 
> The tickets are more a souvenir since the tickets are already showing on my MDE
> 
> Thank you



Got mine, too!


----------



## ToyStory90

For those who were talking about the ticket numbers...I got mine mailed to me, where would I find what number I got?


----------



## michelepa

Steffiesunshine said:


> Got mine, too! View attachment 168353 View attachment 168355



Yay awesome!


----------



## Steffiesunshine

ToyStory90 said:


> For those who were talking about the ticket numbers...I got mine mailed to me, where would I find what number I got?



On the back of the card, bottom right, second line up, my cards are numbered 649, 650, 651 & 652.   I ordered about 12:15 am, right after they went on sale.


----------



## Disneylover99

Steffiesunshine said:


> On the back of the card, bottom right, second line up, my cards are numbered 649, 650, 651 & 652.   I ordered about 12:15 am, right after they went on sale.


If these really are the order of tickets being sold, it will be really interesting to find out ticket numbers from people who buy their tickets on the same day as the party they are attending.


----------



## monique5

SillySallySews said:


> We haven't been charged tax when purchasing tickets from SOG in the past. The "plus tax" part would apply if you purchased military tickets at a Disney ticket window.



Thanks for info. Will update post #1.


----------



## monique5

Pmctn said:


> What is the benefit of mailed tickets vs print at home



I would think no "actual" benefit. For me, the benefit/happy, warm, fuzzy feeling, is having the actual Disney Card in my possession. The tickets automatically linked to MDE upon purchase, so I only need to scan MB on day of party, but still have my card.


----------



## vinotinto

Is the numbering separate for print at home, will call, and mailed tickets?


----------



## Disneylover99

vinotinto said:


> Is the numbering separate for print at home, will call, and mailed tickets?



Good question. I would imagine that it's not separate. 

Hopefully more people will post their ticket numbers, party date, when they ordered and how they're receiving them.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Well shoot, I was hoping we'd get our tickets in the mail today. Maybe Monday.  I'm just excited to get anything from Disney haha!


----------



## anneboleyn

Hooray! Mine arrived today! This year I got Mickey and Goofy on the cards. Last year I got all Donalds lol

ETA: In case anyone is interested, DD8 and I are going on September 13th and our tickets are numbers 683 and 684. I ordered mine around 9:00 AM on the first day they were available!


----------



## crazy4wdw

I just ordered my ticket today for the October 25th party.  The ticket immediately was added to my MDE account.  I requested that the ticket be mailed so I'll let everyone know my ticket # when it arrives.


----------



## CARR1E F1SHER

My tickets are 125, 126, 127 for Oct 18. I ordered them 5/5 around 6am and relieved them in the mail yesterday, 5/13.


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

We are tickets 601-606 for 9/20.  I ordered them around 1am on 5/5.


----------



## SBWB48

Just got ours in the mail today! I ordered on 5/5 at 9:30am. Our tickets are 670 and 671, and we are going 9/29. Our very first party!


----------



## WDisneyWLove

Got our tickets today!! Yay! Going on 9/2 and our ticket #'s are 863, 864, 865 and 866. I ordered at around 1pm on 5/5.


----------



## Sharongal74

Just ordered mine for September 8th!! I'll let you all know numbers when I get them


----------



## Lill

Our tickets (Print at home) are for 9/30 and have numbers 521, 522, 523. Ordered in the evening of 5/6.


----------



## 2neverland

How crowded is a sold out party night? Long ride lines?


----------



## crazy4wdw

2neverland said:


> How crowded is a sold out party night? Long ride lines?


I'd be interested to know this also as I'm going to one of the later October parties (10/25).  I assume that this party will sell out.


----------



## annieb428

I ordered at 12:05am the day they went on sale.  We are going 9/25...#518,519,520,521.


----------



## siskaren

2neverland said:


> How crowded is a sold out party night? Long ride lines?





crazy4wdw said:


> I'd be interested to know this also as I'm going to one of the later October parties (10/25).  I assume that this party will sell out.



Most people who go to the parties go for the party-specific activities, and don't make rides a high priority, so I wouldn't expect ride lines to be long, even on a sold out night. I could see there being an exception with HM though - I'm sure that's a popular ride at MNSSHP.


----------



## cmarsh31

Tentative Sunday 10/2 or Tues 10/4. Current plan (in the middle of the interview process for a job that should be a sure thing, but you never know - so nothing is booked until job is confirmed) is a visit to the Darkside 9/30-10/4 or 10/1-10/5 with lunch at a monorail resort and MNSSHP night. We did MNSSHP in 2014 and had a great time, then I did an adults-only MVMCP last year with my mom and Aunts that was just amazing. DS really wants the US trip but DD is questioning our sanity of why we'd ever go anywhere other than DISNEY (with all the drama of an 8 year old girl ). Already planning to rent a car to avoid the lack of transport for US anyway, so why not! 

I'd rather do the Tues night, figure the last cheaper Sunday will be more crowded and flights are cheaper Sat-Wed instead of Fri-Tues... decisions, decisions.

Last time we did characters and the first parade (on arrival day, exhausted kids - I've learned my lesson!). This time will be a pool/resort morning, TS lunch, then RIDES and the 2nd parade


----------



## SillySallySews

2neverland said:


> How crowded is a sold out party night? Long ride lines?



I've attended several sold out parties, all Sunday nights and all September dates. It can feel crowded on Main St., especially if you enter the park right at 4pm, and of course as people gather for the shows and parades. The crowd thins out as the night goes on. The lines for rides will be short. We've never waited more than 5-10 minutes for anything, other than HM, PP, and SDMT. The short wait times are the whole reason we go to the parties!


----------



## P&L@WDW

Ticket's purchased for Friday, October 28.  I expect it to be a busy evening, but our options were that night or the 31st!

Still quite a bit to do on them but costumes are at least progressing.  Gaston is pretty much entirely finished other than finishing his hair.  Belle is about halfway done. Her blouse is finished and her dress and apron are both about 50% done. All in all I think they're coming along well.  Not the greatest pictures but you get the idea!


----------



## princessfionasmom

P&L@WDW said:


> Ticket's purchased for Friday, October 28.  I expect it to be a busy evening, but our options were that night or the 31st!
> 
> Still quite a bit to do on them but costumes are at least progressing.  Gaston is pretty much entirely finished other than finishing his hair.  Belle is about halfway done. Her blouse is finished and her dress and apron are both about 50% done. All in all I think they're coming along well.  Not the greatest pictures but you get the idea!


These are AWESOME!!  I wish I had half your talent.


----------



## monique5

P&L@WDW said:


> Ticket's purchased for Friday, October 28.  I expect it to be a busy evening, but our options were that night or the 31st!
> 
> Still quite a bit to do on them but costumes are at least progressing.  Gaston is pretty much entirely finished other than finishing his hair.  Belle is about halfway done. Her blouse is finished and her dress and apron are both about 50% done. All in all I think they're coming along well.  Not the greatest pictures but you get the idea!



Amazing! I'll have to order ours.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Does anyone know if Jungle cruise closes earlier then 7pm on party nights?


----------



## Majordis

Purchased 4 tickets this morning for 09/02.  Print at home (no free shipping to Canada).  The numbers are 65, 66, 67, and 68.  Maybe this date isn't popular lol?  We are excited to be in Disney over Labor Day weekend and can't wait for our first party.


----------



## RCMommy

P&L@WDW said:


> Ticket's purchased for Friday, October 28.  I expect it to be a busy evening, but our options were that night or the 31st!



Friday October 28th is the only night we can go as well and I am purchasing the tickets right now.  I assume it will be sold out as well, but that is okay.  Some Mickey is better than no Mickey.  I keep telling both kids to give me costume ideas but they have nothing so far.

Do you typically see people in non-Disney costumes?


----------



## P&L@WDW

RCMommy said:


> Friday October 28th is the only night we can go as well and I am purchasing the tickets right now.  I assume it will be sold out as well, but that is okay.  Some Mickey is better than no Mickey.  I keep telling both kids to give me costume ideas but they have nothing so far.
> 
> Do you typically see people in non-Disney costumes?



For us, as 2 adults, sold out is not a problem at all.  We plan to be there by 4 pm, and we'll stay right until the end.  We'll watch the 2nd parade, stage show and fireworks.  Other than meeting Gaston and Belle (since that's our costumes), everything else is fluid.  Which means a sell out doesn't affect us as much, since we have so little on our 'must do' list.


----------



## Disneylover99

Majordis said:


> Purchased 4 tickets this morning for 09/02.  Print at home (no free shipping to Canada).  The numbers are 65, 66, 67, and 68.  Maybe this date isn't popular lol?  We are excited to be in Disney over Labor Day weekend and can't wait for our first party.


Well, I guess the whole ticket sequence theory can be thrown out the window now, since I bought tickets for Sept. 2nd on the day tickets went on sale and my ticket numbers are 2496, 2497, 2498 and 2499.


----------



## RCMommy

I just purchased the tickets for October 28th and we are ticket numbers #26-29.


----------



## michelepa

Disneylover99 said:


> Well, I guess the whole ticket sequence theory can be thrown out the window now, since I bought tickets for Sept. 2nd on the day tickets went on sale and my ticket numbers are 2496, 2497, 2498 and 2499.



Yikes, let's hope you're right!  I'm also attending on the 2nd.  I also ordered my tickets the morning they went on sale.  I got the tickets in the mail last Friday but forgot to look at my ticket numbers.  I'll do that when I get home from work.  I'm really curious what they say. 

I think the 2nd will be busy since many people like myself moved their trip, just a day for us, so they can attend a party since they start so early this year. 

In my mind, I'm planning on a sell out crowded party but I am also LOUDLY hoping that Disney will have their act together this year, unlike last year, and get those nonparty guests out of the park by 7 so it's not a fiasco like last year!! 

I can take a sellout but I cannot take being ripped off on my last night at Disney on my last Disney trip for a very long time.

I hope you can hear me Disney!!!


----------



## Disneylover99

michelepa said:


> I think the 2nd will be busy since many people like myself moved their trip, just a day for us, so they can attend a party since they start so early this year.
> 
> In my mind, I'm planning on a sell out crowded party but I am also LOUDLY hoping that Disney will have their act together this year, unlike last year, and get those nonparty guests out of the park by 7 so it's not a fiasco like last year!!



We also extended our trip by a day to attend the first party. I think it will be sold out.


----------



## Tbella

michelepa said:


> In my mind, I'm planning on a sell out crowded party but I am also LOUDLY hoping that Disney will have their act together this year, unlike last year, and get those nonparty guests out of the park by 7 so it's not a fiasco like last year!!
> 
> I can take a sellout but I cannot take being ripped off on my last night at Disney on my last Disney trip for a very long time.
> 
> I hope you can hear me Disney!!!



Yes! Yes! Yes! This!


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

They may be using different numerical sequences according to the country the purchaser resides in. I'm sure this is information they would like to have for marketing purposes. Is anyone else with low numbers purchasing from outside the US?


----------



## P&L@WDW

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> They may be using different numerical sequences according to the country the purchaser resides in. I'm sure this is information they would like to have for marketing purposes. Is anyone else with low numbers purchasing from outside the US?



I'm from Canada - I bought tickets for Oct 28 the first day they came out.  Mine are 1408 and 1409


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

P&L@WDW said:


> I'm from Canada - I bought tickets for Oct 28 the first day they came out.  Mine are 1408 and 1409


Foiled again.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

RCMommy said:


> Do you typically see people in non-Disney costumes?


You'll see all kinds of costumes. Last time I was there i saw a group going as the X-men. There was a Mystique, Wolverine, Phoenix, and Cyclops. I go as a character from Wicked. I honestly think I saw more non-disney costumes then disney ones on adults.


----------



## Disneylover99

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> They may be using different numerical sequences according to the country the purchaser resides in. I'm sure this is information they would like to have for marketing purposes. Is anyone else with low numbers purchasing from outside the US?


I'm Canadian and my numbers are just below 2500. It was a good theory for the moment though.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Wohoo! We got our tickets in the mail today!!!  So excited to get them! We got a Mickey ticket and a Goofy ticket. And yesterday I made a large payment on our vacation package reservation so just a little bit left to pay off!


----------



## hippiechicken

Tickets for 10/10. Purchased 5/5 in the evening.
#2442 and 2443


----------



## vcmartin413

Hi Everyone, this is my family's first MNSSHP, we are super excited but, I'm very confused about the whole costume issue. We are a total of 9, 2 kids under 12 and 7 adults.  Are adults not allowed to wear costumes at all?  My husband and I wanted to be The Incredibles and my aunt wanted to dress up like Jack.


----------



## Disneymom1126

We got our tickets today!!  Oct 21st party...ordered them about 8:30 am the day they went on sale..numbers 401 and 402


----------



## Steffiesunshine

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> Foiled again.




You tried!!!


----------



## ml sumner

We got our tickets today as well for the 10/04 party.


----------



## siskaren

vcmartin413 said:


> Hi Everyone, this is my family's first MNSSHP, we are super excited but, I'm very confused about the whole costume issue. We are a total of 9, 2 kids under 12 and 7 adults.  Are adults not allowed to wear costumes at all?  My husband and I wanted to be The Incredibles and my aunt wanted to dress up like Jack.



Adults can wear costumes.


----------



## michelepa

Ok so looked at the tickets this evening where others described and it says #93 and #94. 

I bought mine the first morning at 6:30am in the U.S. for Sept. 2nd


----------



## BrookieM2001

Just got ours in the mail! LOVE Disney mail days!!!

October 2, bought on the 6th on the afternoon, tickets 632, 633 and 634! YAY!!!


----------



## monique5

Looks like Happy HalloWishes Premium Dessert Party on October 31st has Sold Out.


----------



## monique5

This is on the dining thread, however, put it here for those looking for something extra to do for Halloween.

Minnie's Seasonal Dining dinner buffet is from 4:15-8:00pm. Minnie will throw dinner party to "celebrate the frightening fun of Halloween." The music, decor, costumes, menus and interactive musical moments will change with each season. Dinner is $46.99 for adults and $27.99 for children.

Minnie's Halloween Dine - September 12, 2016 - November 6, 2016


----------



## Dax

I am trying to decide what days I want to go...I am looking at either 9/8 or 9/13...


----------



## disneymom0104

We just got ours in the mail today, too!  We got 2 Goofys, 1 Mickey, 1 Donald, and 1 Minnie!


----------



## crazy4wdw

monique5 said:


> This is on the dining thread, however, put it here for those looking for something extra to do for Halloween.
> 
> Minnie's Seasonal Dining dinner buffet is from 4:15-8:00pm. Minnie will throw dinner party to "celebrate the frightening fun of Halloween." The music, decor, costumes, menus and interactive musical moments will change with each season. Dinner is $46.99 for adults and $27.99 for children.
> 
> Minnie's Halloween Dine - September 12, 2016 - November 6, 2016


This is at Hollywood Studios, correct?


----------



## 1sttimedisneymama

monique5 said:


> This is on the dining thread, however, put it here for those looking for something extra to do for Halloween.
> 
> Minnie's Seasonal Dining dinner buffet is from 4:15-8:00pm. Minnie will throw dinner party to "celebrate the frightening fun of Halloween." The music, decor, costumes, menus and interactive musical moments will change with each season. Dinner is $46.99 for adults and $27.99 for children.
> 
> Minnie's Halloween Dine - September 12, 2016 - November 6, 2016



We booked this as well!


----------



## monique5

crazy4wdw said:


> This is at Hollywood Studios, correct?



Yes, @ HS.


----------



## monique5

1sttimedisneymama said:


> We booked this as well!



Same here! The photos from last Christmas looks great. Are SW photos from last year are awesome. This will be the first year for Halloween. Can't wait to see photos before we go.


----------



## inkedupmomma

I ordered our tickets at 12:01 and received Goofy numbered 593 and Donald numbered 594.  Anyone else wish they would theme the actual hard ticket? They make so many cute cards and credentials for other parties, but the same classic designs for MNSSHP for as long as I can remember!


----------



## monique5

inkedupmomma said:


> I ordered our tickets at 12:01 and received Goofy numbered 593 and Donald numbered 594.  Anyone else wish they would theme the actual hard ticket? They make so many cute cards and credentials for other parties, but the same classic designs for MNSSHP for as long as I can remember!



Yes, I wish there was a Halloween theme. So disappointed when I received my 1st party tickets, MVMCP 2014, with the classic designs.


----------



## inkedupmomma

monique5 said:


> Yes, I wish there was a Halloween theme. So disappointed when I received my 1st party tickets, MVMCP 2014, with the classic designs.


They have been that way for as long as I have been going (2008.) Not even a design change since then.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Yeah, it would have been awesome to have the tickets be Halloween themed.


----------



## Velkoor

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Yeah, it would have been awesome to have the tickets be Halloween themed.


But then Disney would have to pay someone to design them. #ThanksShanghai


----------



## skippyman111

Hey everyone - i got my plastic cards in the mail yesterday for the halloween party.  Shouldn't they be attached to my magic bands?  Are those cards sent just in case i'm not getting magic bands?  TIA !


----------



## brnrss34

skippyman111 said:


> Hey everyone - i got my plastic cards in the mail yesterday for the halloween party.  Shouldn't they be attached to my magic bands?  Are those cards sent just in case i'm not getting magic bands?  TIA !


 Should be linked to MDE if not manually link them.


----------



## ElizabethG

Raeven said:


> It was since last years, but I'm not sure if the Halloween party would change without it saying anything. The reserved spot was important for the Halloween one because you come straight from the parade spot and are escorted by CM's to the dessert party so it's not like people could be standing in line waiting for it to open. I agree if it's not reserved it would be a little pointless, but the parade spot gives it 1 up on the regular dessert party. If anyone finds out if the Hallowishes dessert party is still reserved seating let us know!


I would love it if the seating was reserved. However, on the Disney web page it says it is not.

On the 'Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package' page in the 'Know Before You Go' section, it says this:
_The viewing location for the Mickey’s “Boo-To-You” Halloween Parade is outdoor, uncovered and standing-room only. Seating is not available for the parade viewing. Wheelchairs and ECV’s can be accommodated. Seating will be available at the dessert party on a first-come, first-served basis—but every table has a great view of Cinderella Castle!_



monique5 said:


> Anyone planning on going to 2 parties?


We are going to 3 parties this year, with the dessert party at one of them!



monique5 said:


> This is on the dining thread, however, put it here for those looking for something extra to do for Halloween.
> 
> Minnie's Seasonal Dining dinner buffet is from 4:15-8:00pm. Minnie will throw dinner party to "celebrate the frightening fun of Halloween." The music, decor, costumes, menus and interactive musical moments will change with each season. Dinner is $46.99 for adults and $27.99 for children.
> 
> Minnie's Halloween Dine - September 12, 2016 - November 6, 2016


Thanks for this! I have now booked this too.


----------



## 1sttimedisneymama

Do you think we will be able to go to the former fast pass spot for fireworks where they are doing the same day dessert party tickets for the Happy Hallowishes Dessert party if our table doesn't have a good view? Just a thought since they aren't assigned


----------



## GingerFyre

Received my tickets in the mail today! We are going Sunday, October 23rd. I bought them on 5/5, #1650 & #1651.


----------



## brownie_17

We got our tickets yesterday for October 4th!!!


----------



## Disneymom1126

1sttimedisneymama said:


> Do you think we will be able to go to the former fast pass spot for fireworks where they are doing the same day dessert party tickets for the Happy Hallowishes Dessert party if our table doesn't have a good view? Just a thought since they aren't assigned



We haven't done the Dessert Party for Hallowishes before, but last year we sat in the former FP+ area...it wasn't reserved last year in any way - anyone could sit there.


----------



## P&L@WDW

vcmartin413 said:


> Hi Everyone, this is my family's first MNSSHP, we are super excited but, I'm very confused about the whole costume issue. We are a total of 9, 2 kids under 12 and 7 adults.  Are adults not allowed to wear costumes at all?  My husband and I wanted to be The Incredibles and my aunt wanted to dress up like Jack.



Adults CAN wear costumes - the halloween parties are one of the very few exceptions to that rule!   That being said, there are some basic rules for adults:

"Guests are able to dress up in Halloween costumes and this year, Disney has updated the rules for what Guests are allowed to wear in the park. The updated rules are:


Guests ages 14 and older are strongly discouraged from wearing layered costumes or costume props that surround the entire body as they may be subject to additional security screening.
Costumes must not obstruct vision or drag on the ground.
Costumes may not contain any weapons that resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.
Those dressed in Disney costumes may not pose for photos or sign character autographs.
Use good judgment when selecting costumes. Disney may ask those with costumes deemed offensive to other guests to remove the costume or exit the park."


----------



## twinpines

Got my tickets today. Was super bummed they were the "normal" green cards. But thanks to all of you I was able to check here to confirm that was normal. So will just have to deck them out with Halloween stickers and orange glitter nail polish !!!!  And we have decided on monsters inc costumes!!!


----------



## ml sumner

brownie_17 said:


> We got our tickets yesterday for October 4th!!!


We will be at the same party!


----------



## twinpines

?- I got our five MNSSHP green plastic ticket cards in mail today.  1 Minnie, 1 Mickey, 1 Donald, and 2 Goofys...  How do I tell which card belongs to what member in my party.  I want to make labels with theirs names.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

The numbers on back will match the ones in your MDE so you can see who has which one. I don't think it matters though I always choose the one I like best and use that one.


----------



## starstruck93

sorry, double post


----------



## jv3cv1

10/31 one mickey and goofy numbers 29 and 30


----------



## monique5

jv3cv1 said:


> 10/31 one mickey and goofy numbers 29 and 30



Maybe we will see you!


----------



## publix subs

122 days to go!


----------



## Disneymom1126

149 for us!  It feels so far away!!  I spent time yesterday starting to make a countdown that we'll do from "Dalmation Day" (101 Days till the trip).  Mostly because it passes the time and gives me something to do to not think about the fact that we have to wait 149 more days! lol


----------



## anneboleyn

Disneymom1126 said:


> 149 for us!  It feels so far away!!  I spent time yesterday starting to make a countdown that we'll do from "Dalmation Day" (101 Days till the trip).  Mostly because it passes the time and gives me something to do to not think about the fact that we have to wait 149 more days! lol



116 days for me! I am trying so hard not to wish my summer away but that is easier said than done lol


----------



## moremouse

Hopefully we'll get our tickets in the mail this week.  We're going 9/23.  So excited!  Last year was so much fun!


----------



## starstruck93

My son and I will be at the Sept. 20th party. We could've attended the 23rd party and gotten a dvc/AP discount. However I like the idea of going on a Tuesday night because crowds tend to be lower because locals usually go to the weekend parties. We have a ressie at Crystal Palace for 4pm. . April


----------



## them2854

Just ordered our party tickets!! We are going Sept 20th and Sept 23rd. This will be our first time going to a party. We decided to splurge and do two parties, mainly because we will probably not make it back to Disney during the MNSSHP for quite awhile. I can't wait!!


----------



## jv3cv1

monique5 said:


> Maybe we will see you!


Maybe (needle in a haystack lol) I'm sure Halloween night will be crazy. Will be our first MNSSHP. We have done Christmas day at MK so should not be that bad.


----------



## clayj41

Got my tickets for 10/18 in the mail yesterday!


----------



## RCMommy

We get ugly plain white printed paper tickets for MNSSHP! Unless I shelled out the $25.00 to have them shipped to Canada.  Yikes!


----------



## monique5

jv3cv1 said:


> Maybe (needle in a haystack lol) I'm sure Halloween night will be crazy. Will be our first MNSSHP. We have done Christmas day at MK so should not be that bad.



Ha! I know. We've done MVMCP & loved it. Posts indicate that MNSSHP is better. We'll see! So excited!


----------



## seashell996

[link=[URL]http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/][img[/URL] noborder]http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/tickers/f3mgjmficptkcr1j.png[/img][/link]


----------



## disneyAndi14

We are going 10/11/16 this year, a Tuesday night!  I was not able to use my AP for a discount but this was the time we will be there so we are excited.  I really loved the Halloween party when we went in 2013.


----------



## cmarsh31

ml sumner said:


> We got our tickets today as well for the 10/04 party.



Stars are slowly aligning... looks like we *might* be going 10/4. Getting closer every day!


----------



## Melissa_E

disneyAndi14 said:


> We are going 10/11/16 this year, a Tuesday night!  I was not able to use my AP for a discount but this was the time we will be there so we are excited.  I really loved the Halloween party when we went in 2013.



We will be there this night as well!  Not sure what time we'll get there as that is the day we fly in.


----------



## 1sttimedisneymama

Bought our tickets around 2 am 5/5 and our ticket numbers at 1572 and 1573. 9/20 party date


----------



## disneyAndi14

Melissa_E said:


> We will be there this night as well!  Not sure what time we'll get there as that is the day we fly in.


That s great we are going to eat at The Wilderness Lodge and head over around 4-5pm.  Have a fun time, hope you get there in plenty of time!


----------



## brianerickson

Now, I've never been to World before, but my upcoming trip there is coincidentally going to happen during that first week of parties in September...would it be worth it to go to one, even if you have no real idea what's going on?


----------



## monique5

brianerickson said:


> Now, I've never been to World before, but my upcoming trip there is coincidentally going to happen during that first week of parties in September...would it be worth it to go to one, even if you have no real idea what's going on?



Hey! Welcome to the World of Disney!  Yes!!! Totally worth it to try it once. 
You're in the right place for MNSSHP & DW tips.


----------



## brianerickson

monique5 said:


> Hey! Welcome to the World of Disney!  Yes!!! Totally worth it to try it once.
> You're in the right place for MNSSHP & DW tips.




I figured it might be! 

Especially if, for no other real reason, I do it for extra ride time (everyone has their reasons to go to Disney, the rides have always been mine)

Thank you!


----------



## BebopBaloo

Trick or Treat bags have historically been provided, right? We may bring our own too, but just confirming that they provide some sort of bag.


----------



## Roxyfire

Officially bought my tickets for 10/4 last night! Right now I have about $60 left on my gift card. For 3 people, what's a good amount of spending money for the trip? I expect my BF won't actually want to buy anything but I can see myself wanting a few things. I'd like to sock away some more on my gift card until then.


----------



## monique5

BebopBaloo said:


> Trick or Treat bags have historically been provided, right? We may bring our own too, but just confirming that they provide some sort of bag.



Yes, bags are provided. However, you may bring your own.

Bags Provided......


----------



## moremouse

moremouse said:


> Hopefully we'll get our tickets in the mail this week.  We're going 9/23.  So excited!  Last year was so much fun!



Happy Dance!!!        My husband just sent me a picture of the envelope for me to open with our tickets.  He knows better than to touch it.


----------



## MAF

BebopBaloo said:


> Trick or Treat bags have historically been provided, right? We may bring our own too, but just confirming that they provide some sort of bag.


The ones they give you are tiny, so my fiancé and I brought our own big bags we bought from Target.  Best decision we ever made!


----------



## beck00

We'll be there 9/13....So excited!  It's a complete surprise for our girls...117 days!!  I teach high school Biology & Environmental Science, so I'm excited to have this summer to plan out all the details.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

RCMommy said:


> We get ugly plain white printed paper tickets for MNSSHP! Unless I shelled out the $25.00 to have them shipped to Canada.  Yikes!



Once you're there, take your paper tickets to Guest Services (last year, we went to the one at Disney Springs) and they will swap out your paper tickets for the hard plastic cards with Disney characters on them.  Assuming you book three Fastpasses for the party (if you're not doing a park that day), you'll need your tickets put over onto the cards or on your Magic Bands (if you have them....we didn't, as the parties were our only Disney days) in order to use your FP's.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Disneylover99 said:


> Hopefully more people will post their ticket numbers, party date, when they ordered and how they're receiving them.



I ordered tickets for two parties (October 16th and October 23rd), two tickets for each event, on Monday, May 16th.

The ticket numbers for the October 16th party are 191 and 192

The ticket numbers for the October 23rd party are 193 and 194.

It would seem unlikely that the ticket numbers are the actual chronological number of tickets sold.  What would be the chance that I got the 191st and 192nd tickets sold for one party, and the 193rd and 194th tickets for the other?


----------



## Disneylover99

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I ordered tickets for two parties (October 16th and October 23rd), two tickets for each event, on Monday, May 16th.
> 
> The ticket numbers for the October 16th party are 191 and 192
> 
> The ticket numbers for the October 23rd party are 193 and 194.
> 
> It would seem unlikely that the ticket numbers are the actual chronological number of tickets sold.  What would be the chance that I got the 191st and 192nd tickets sold for one party, and the 193rd and 194th tickets for the other?


Yeah, I know. The ticket numbers that people are posting seem quite random at this point. Interesting that you got four numbers in sequence for two different parties though.


----------



## kangamangus

Going Halloween bought tickets on 5/5 for 10  people.  I didn't check all the numbers but the two I checked were 2273 and 2268 so I assume that my numbers are around that for the other 8.


----------



## xStitch

Haven't bought my tickets yet, hoping the dollar will go back up a bit before I do. But for the numbers is it possible they go up to 9999 and then start back at 1? Everyone is posting numbers in three and four digits so what if that's the most they'd go up to? I could be wrong but it's just an idea.


----------



## hicksnichols

If tickets are linked to MDE then they should be on the Magicband, right? So do I need to use the card tickets that I got in the mail? Or will CM just scan the Magicband when we show for the party? Does it matter who uses which card?


----------



## TwoMisfits

xStitch said:


> Haven't bought my tickets yet, hoping the dollar will go back up a bit before I do. But for the numbers is it possible they go up to 9999 and then start back at 1? Everyone is posting numbers in three and four digits so what if that's the most they'd go up to? I could be wrong but it's just an idea.



Could be, although it could be that rather than separately tracking each party by ticket number, they've grouped them all by simplicity...so when they sell 9999 tickets for all Halloween parties, they start over...


----------



## Uconnyankee12

hicksnichols said:


> If tickets are linked to MDE then they should be on the Magicband, right? So do I need to use the card tickets that I got in the mail? Or will CM just scan the Magicband when we show for the party? Does it matter who uses which card?



I was wondering the same thing!  I think the tickets are more souvenir items than functional once linked as well (but don't know for sure!)


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

On the ticket number thing: Tickets are identified by something called "DSSN" - that's Date, Site, Station, Number. 

Date and number are fairly self-explanatory. Site and Station are where the tickets were issued. Tickets purchased online or over the phone generally have either WTS or WDW and then a 2 or 3 digit number for the Site and Station.


----------



## RCMommy

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Once you're there, take your paper tickets to Guest Services (last year, we went to the one at Disney Springs) and they will swap out your paper tickets for the hard plastic cards with Disney characters on them.  Assuming you book three Fastpasses for the party (if you're not doing a park that day), you'll need your tickets put over onto the cards or on your Magic Bands (if you have them....we didn't, as the parties were our only Disney days) in order to use your FP's.



Could we get the plastic cards at the front desk or our resort - CSR? I just customized our Magic bands today but I notice that since we are outside the USA they are not shipped to us.  We pick those up at the front desk.  At the moment the only park tickets we have are the MNSSHP which were purchased separately. I have the tickets, resort and Magic bands showing on my MDE. I am unable to do the FPs yet.  

The last time we were at Disney the FP+ was still in test mode so I am so out of the loop.  Is there anything else I should do so we spend less time at counters sorting things out?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

RCMommy said:


> Could we get the plastic cards at the front desk or our resort - CSR?



Perhaps, but I can't be sure.  We don't stay onsite.


----------



## hicksnichols

Uconnyankee12 said:


> I was wondering the same thing!  I think the tickets are more souvenir items than functional once linked as well (but don't know for sure!)


I hope someone knows! I hate to not take them and need them. I'd have some crying kids and probably cry myself. But I don't want to worry so much about keeping up with them if we won't even use them.


----------



## DiannaVM

Got our tickets for Oct 27th last night!!!


----------



## Uconnyankee12

hicksnichols said:


> I hope someone knows! I hate to not take them and need them. I'd have some crying kids and probably cry myself. But I don't want to worry so much about keeping up with them if we won't even use them.


So I just talked to a CM who told me that you do not need the cards/tickets IF you are staying on campus as they are linked to your account. However, if you are not staying at a Disney resort, then you need the tickets to enter.


----------



## DiannaVM

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Once you're there, take your paper tickets to Guest Services (last year, we went to the one at Disney Springs) and they will swap out your paper tickets for the hard plastic cards with Disney characters on them.  Assuming you book three Fastpasses for the party (if you're not doing a park that day), you'll need your tickets put over onto the cards or on your Magic Bands (if you have them....we didn't, as the parties were our only Disney days) in order to use your FP's.




I want to piggy back on this for second, since this is my first time going to party on a non-park day. We still get access to FP+s with just the party tickets? That won't mess anything up would it?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

DiannaVM said:


> I want to piggy back on this for second, since this is my first time going to party on a non-park day. We still get access to FP+s with just the party tickets? That won't mess anything up would it?



We were still able to book 3 Fastpasses for the parties in 2015 in MDE using just the party tickets .


----------



## monique5

Uconnyankee12 said:


> I was wondering the same thing!  I think the tickets are more souvenir items than functional once linked as well (but don't know for sure!)





hicksnichols said:


> I hope someone knows! I hate to not take them and need them. I'd have some crying kids and probably cry myself. But I don't want to worry so much about keeping up with them if we won't even use them.



Tickets are typically linked to MDE if have account & purchased online. If not linked, go to MDE & add tickets to MDE account. Tickets show up as MNSSHP Tickets & are assigned to family members. If tickets are linked to MDE, only need MB for party entry, plastic cards would not be needed. 

Green RFID Plastic Card are more of a souvenir. However, if tickets not linked to MDE, you'll need the green plastic card for entry.


----------



## monique5

DiannaVM said:


> I want to piggy back on this for second, since this is my first time going to party on a non-park day. We still get access to FP+s with just the party tickets? That won't mess anything up would it?





Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We were still able to book 3 Fastpasses for the parties in 2015 in MDE using just the party tickets .



Correct. You can book 3 FP+ b/t 4-7pm on party night with MNSSHP tickets.   Hopefully this will be the same this year.


----------



## monique5

RCMommy said:


> Could we get the plastic cards at the front desk or our resort - CSR? I just customized our Magic bands today but I notice that since we are outside the USA they are not shipped to us.  We pick those up at the front desk.  At the moment the only park tickets we have are the MNSSHP which were purchased separately. I have the tickets, resort and Magic bands showing on my MDE. I am unable to do the FPs yet.
> 
> The last time we were at Disney the FP+ was still in test mode so I am so out of the loop.  Is there anything else I should do so we spend less time at counters sorting things out?




Yes, outside USA, pick up MB @ Resort @ check-in. 

Sounds like you have everything linked to your MDE account. So you'll be able to use MB for everything. Regarding Green Plastic RFID Card (MNSSHP Tickets), I would think you would need to check @ Guest Services @ MK to receive those, if possible. But if you want to spend less time @ counters, no need for plastic card since MNSSHP tickets are linked to MDE, so linked to MB, unless want card for souvenir. But if main thing is less time @ counters, don't worry about plastic tickets.

FP+ just had changes. See here...
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/05/17/change-coming-to-fastpass-booking/


Great FP+ Info---
http://www.kennythepirate.com/fastpass-information/

http://www.disboards.com/threads/fa...ed-priorities-and-strategies-part-ii.3326057/


----------



## Tashak

Definitely doing this, this year! I'm so excited!


----------



## renes

Booked 10/31 and 11/7 for MVMCP, with 5k and 10k in between.


----------



## michelepa

If you are planning on going to MK that day before the party can you book 3 FP with your regular park ticket and then another 3 FP later in the evening with your MNSSHP ticket since you have essentially paid twice to enter the MK park?


----------



## beesly

michelepa said:


> If you are planning on going to MK that day before the party can you book 3 FP with your regular park ticket and then another 3 FP later in the evening with your MNSSHP ticket since you have essentially paid twice to enter the MK park?



If your day ticket and party ticket are both assigned to you, then no - you only get 3 FPs. If you assign your party ticket to another "person" (either a phantom person on your MDE, or another MDE altogether), though, you can "double dip."


----------



## vinotinto

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> On the ticket number thing: Tickets are identified by something called "DSSN" - that's Date, Site, Station, Number.
> 
> Date and number are fairly self-explanatory. Site and Station are where the tickets were issued. Tickets purchased online or over the phone generally have either WTS or WDW and then a 2 or 3 digit number for the Site and Station.


Thank you! That explains it.


----------



## Iowamomof4

beesly said:


> If your day ticket and party ticket are both assigned to you, then no - you only get 3 FPs. If you assign your party ticket to another "person" (either a phantom person on your MDE, or another MDE altogether), though, you can "double dip."



If you do this, then do you use the actual party ticket to enter MK that day? Is that how you access your fastpasses?


----------



## crazy4wdw

crazy4wdw said:


> I just ordered my ticket today for the October 25th party.  The ticket immediately was added to my MDE account.  I requested that the ticket be mailed so I'll let everyone know my ticket # when it arrives.



That was quick!   I ordered my ticket for the October 25 party on 5/14 and it arrived today, 5/21! 

 I have Goofy on the front of the ticket and the ticket number is 471.


----------



## Sharongal74

Got my tickets today for September 8th numbered 417-420. I got Minnie, Mickey, goofy and Donald. Love Disney mail!


----------



## siskaren

Iowamomof4 said:


> If you do this, then do you use the actual party ticket to enter MK that day? Is that how you access your fastpasses?



If you enter the park at 4:00 or later, you should definitely use your party ticket so that you don't use a day on your regular ticket. However, FPs aren't linked to a particular ticket; they're linked to your MDE account, so any ticket you use will access them.


----------



## jshull1972

Does anybody know which characters will do autographs during MNSSHP?


----------



## beesly

Iowamomof4 said:


> If you do this, then do you use the actual party ticket to enter MK that day? Is that how you access your fastpasses?



You don't currently have to use ticket media at the gate to use that ticket media for FP+. There's a lot more info on that in this thread.


----------



## michelepa

beesly said:


> If your day ticket and party ticket are both assigned to you, then no - you only get 3 FPs. If you assign your party ticket to another "person" (either a phantom person on your MDE, or another MDE altogether), though, you can "double dip."



I think i should have asked this question before I ordered my MNSSHP tickets. 

The info on the other thread you suggested seems to indicate that I cannot get the three MNSSHP fp if I linked the MNSSHPtickets to my already existing MDE -which I did already 

I don't think I can now move those MNSSHP to a new MDE. Darn it


----------



## beesly

michelepa said:


> I think i should have asked this question before I ordered my MNSSHP tickets.
> 
> The info on the other thread you suggested seems to indicate that I cannot get the three MNSSHP fp if I linked the MNSSHPtickets to my already existing MDE -which I did already
> 
> I don't think I can now move those MNSSHP to a new MDE. Darn it



According to that thread, it is possible - but risky - to move it after you purchase the ticket, as long as you can be absolutely sure you'll remember to take the card or MB that you link the party ticket to.


----------



## michelepa

beesly said:


> According to that thread, it is possible - but risky - to move it after you purchase the ticket, as long as you can be absolutely sure you'll remember to take the card or MB that you link the party ticket to.



I'll have to read the thread again after a good nights sleep and three cups of coffee. I'm an attorney and have read many a legal contract less confusing!!!


----------



## beesly

michelepa said:


> I'll have to read the thread again after a good nights sleep and three cups of coffee. I'm an attorney and have read many a legal contract less confusing!!!



Haha! Agreed. I write contracts for a living and have had to read that thread a few times!


----------



## Amberleefuta

Question. We are going to the party on 9/25 and are doing pirates league At 1230 that day to turn into a pirate and mermaid. I want to wear a tutu for my costume. What time am I allowed to put my tutu on? We are both adults and no kids. We plan on being at the park all day. 

Thanks


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Amberleefuta said:


> Question. We are going to the party on 9/25 and are doing pirates league At 1230 that day to turn into a pirate and mermaid. I want to wear a tutu for my costume. What time am I allowed to put my tutu on? We are both adults and no kids. We plan on being at the park all day.
> 
> Thanks




I know last year they didn't really mind people putting on their costumes really early, this year with the new rules that might be different. You can at least put it on by 4pm as that's when mnsshp tickets get other partiers in the park.


----------



## Pixie8913

Going to my first Halloween Party and I really wanna meet Jack and Sally, Anyone have any good advice on meeting them? and what time I should line up for them


----------



## monique5

Pixie8913 said:


> Going to my first Halloween Party and I really wanna meet Jack and Sally, Anyone have any good advice on meeting them? and what time I should line up for them



Meet them 1st. Line up no later than 5:30/5:45. Sometimes they meet earlier than 7pm. Or go last/late, but line might be closed off.


----------



## Pixie8913

monique5 said:


> Meet them 1st. Line up no later than 5:30/5:45. Sometimes they meet earlier than 7pm. Or go last/late, but line might be closed off.



thank you so much


----------



## Disneymom1126

Pixie8913 said:


> thank you so much



I thought last year people reported lining up around 4:30 and them coming out around 5:00 -- I would watch this thread for reports once the parties start to see what people are experiencing in the first few parties!


----------



## Pixie8913

Disneymom1126 said:


> I thought last year people reported lining up around 4:30 and them coming out around 5:00 -- I would watch this thread for reports once the parties start to see what people are experiencing in the first few parties!



oh wow thank you


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Disneymom1126 said:


> I thought last year people reported lining up around 4:30 and them coming out around 5:00 -- I would watch this thread for reports once the parties start to see what people are experiencing in the first few parties!


Yes, we lined up about 4:30, they came out at 5pm, and we were done by 5:15. It was awesome!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I went this morning and bought some of the materials to make our costumes!  So excited to start making them!!!


----------



## Sharongal74

Does any one know if the 7 dwarfs came out early?


----------



## Disneymom1126

Sharongal74 said:


> Does any one know if the 7 dwarfs came out early?



Pretty sure some of the people that reported lining up for Jack & Sally at 4:30 then after meeting them going straight to the dwarfs line and that they were out at either 5:30 or 6:00.


----------



## Raya

Wanted to post a link to the Disney room only discount which covers the MNSSHP time frame: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/vacation-room/

We only buy tickets to the party, so package discounts don't do any good. This offer, which includes the monorail hotels, is perfect for us. We booked this weekend and now officially committed! Wahoo!


----------



## monique5

Raya said:


> Wanted to post a link to the Disney room only discount which covers the MNSSHP time frame: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/vacation-room/
> 
> We only buy tickets to the party, so package discounts don't do any good. This offer, which includes the monorail hotels, is perfect for us. We booked this weekend and now officially committed! Wahoo!



 I'll add to Post #2 for easy access.


----------



## Melissakay1q

Anyone know if buying adult costumes in the park is an option? I'm taking Spirit Airline so I'm packing super light and idk if I will be able to fit a costume. 

If nothing else, I'll just get some new ears and call it a day!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

you can get maleficent ears and stuff like that, don't think anything would be like a full costume.

Also, ty for the info on the discounts! I missed the last one and was able to get the new back to school one!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Raya said:


> Wanted to post a link to the Disney room only discount which covers the MNSSHP time frame: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/vacation-room/
> 
> We only buy tickets to the party, so package discounts don't do any good. This offer, which includes the monorail hotels, is perfect for us. We booked this weekend and now officially committed! Wahoo!


 
This discount was released several weeks ago so the availability is probably very limited.


----------



## nari

What time should I be for the 7dwarf queue ? 
Any other tips about things I shouldn't miss ? I.e planning on watching the second parade what should I do while the 1st one is running ?


----------



## melana

I can't remember exactly about 7 dwarfs but i know my sister and niece were the 2nd in line when we went last year. I want to say they got there around 5/530ish?? We had dinner at BOG at 730pm so they made it there with 15 minites to spare. But not sure. I hightailed it to Jack and Sally and they went to the Dwarfs. I know we didnt even get to the park until right at 5 due to some luggage issues at the resort.


----------



## nari

thanks! not that into J&S but really would want the 7dwarfs one.


----------



## Melanie415

I just can't decide if going to two MNSSHP's is worth it for us.  We have a 12 night trip (first time) 7 NIGHTS at BLT, 5 nights BCV). 3 adults, 8 year old, 5 year old, first time.  Just worried 1 party will go by too fast

(Edit) Never mind, decided we are going two nights.


----------



## RCMommy

monique5 said:


> Yes, outside USA, pick up MB @ Resort @ check-in.
> 
> Sounds like you have everything linked to your MDE account. So you'll be able to use MB for everything. Regarding Green Plastic RFID Card (MNSSHP Tickets), I would think you would need to check @ Guest Services @ MK to receive those, if possible. But if you want to spend less time @ counters, no need for plastic card since MNSSHP tickets are linked to MDE, so linked to MB, unless want card for souvenir. But if main thing is less time @ counters, don't worry about plastic tickets.
> 
> FP+ just had changes. See here...
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/05/17/change-coming-to-fastpass-booking/
> 
> 
> Great FP+ Info---
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/fastpass-information/
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fa...ed-priorities-and-strategies-part-ii.3326057/



Thanks so much! Appreciate it.


----------



## monique5

Melanie415 said:


> I just can't decide if going to two MNSSHP's is worth it for us.  We have a 12 night trip (first time) 7 NIGHTS at BLT, 5 nights BCV). 3 adults, 8 year old, 5 year old, first time.  Just worried 1 party will go by too fast
> 
> (Edit) Never mind, decided we are going two nights.



We plan to attend 2 parties. As of now, only purchased tickets for 10/31.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

MNSSHP is one of our favorite things. We'll definitely do 2 so we can have a more relaxing time, not worrying if we'll get everything in and feeling rushed.


----------



## coasternut22

Hi, and thank you for your help.  We are two adults who will be in Orlando for a conference and are planning on just doing MNSSHP.  We know about getting there at 4pm, and we know we can book FP+ from 3:30-6:30pm 30 days out.  We are not interested in character meets and plan on taking advantage of the shorter ride lines.  We also understand PP and 7DMT will still have lines.  We are interested in the second Boo to You Parade, and possibly the midnight Villain/Hocus Pocus show.

I have the following questions:

1)We may be interested in the fireworks show, but understand the hub will be gridlocked.  We want to take advantage of the low ride lines at that time, but there may be chance we’d like to stop what we are doing for 20 minutes and watch the fireworks from afar (unless you say it’s easy getting in and out of the hub at that time).  Are there any recommended spots not in the hub where we’d at least see the fireworks?  We’d miss the pre-show and any projections on the castle, but would we still hear any music or sound?

2)If I get the urge for some last minute candy, do they continue to hand it out at or near midnight?

3)How much of the crowd leaves after the fireworks?  Half, quarter?

4)Does the parade switch directions for the second show (ie Frontier to Main St, then back?).  Basically, where is the start of the second parade?

5)We plan on Uber/Lyft/Taxi back to our off-site hotel.  Is it reasonable one of those would be at the TTC after midnight?

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Raya

I can't answer all your questions but here's what I do know:



coasternut22 said:


> 1)We may be interested in the fireworks show, but understand the hub will be gridlocked.  We want to take advantage of the low ride lines at that time, but there may be chance we’d like to stop what we are doing for 20 minutes and watch the fireworks from afar (unless you say it’s easy getting in and out of the hub at that time).  Are there any recommended spots not in the hub where we’d at least see the fireworks?  We’d miss the pre-show and any projections on the castle, but would we still hear any music or sound?


I've watched the fireworks from New Fantasyland, behind the castle. It was amazing. You could see them very well and hear all the music. I've also watched from the benches beside Aladdin's Magic Carpet in Adventureland. The music wasn't as loud but the fireworks themselves were still great to see.



coasternut22 said:


> 2)If I get the urge for some last minute candy, do they continue to hand it out at or near midnight?


Yes! In fact they'll be handing out candy as you exit the park. Last year it was Dove dark chocolate pieces. I stopped by every cast member.



coasternut22 said:


> 4)Does the parade switch directions for the second show (ie Frontier to Main St, then back?).  Basically, where is the start of the second parade?


No. It always starts in Frontier and ends at Main St. If you're quick you can watch from Frontier, cut through Adventureland and make it to Main Street (by the firehouse) to watch it twice.

Something else to keep in mind - we've found 'real' food offerings to be hard to find during the party. There are only a few counter service options available. So either expect to eat desserts and candy or plan for dinner before the party starts.


----------



## Cynister

Raya said:


> Something else to keep in mind - we've found 'real' food offerings to be hard to find during the party. There are only a few counter service options available. So either expect to eat desserts and candy or plan for dinner before the party starts.



This definitely! We learned the hard way at MVMCP last year.


----------



## Raya

Cynister said:


> This definitely! We learned the hard way at MVMCP last year.


One year our "dinner" was 3 bananas each. They were handing them out at the Treat trail by the Jungle Cruise. We didn't realize there wouldn't be any place we liked open, and candy wasn't really dinner thus... bananas.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

This is why i always make an adr for between 4 and 5 to get dinner before the party gets in full gear.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Exactly! Last year we did the Chef Mickey brunch around 2, we take forever to eat, and it was perfect to hop on the monorail after.


----------



## WDWRook

FeralCatRogue said:


> Should be able to I had it when I made a reservation at 5pm.
> 
> 
> Blood orange chocolate cupcake....mmmmm....Now I want it and am not going to BOG this time.
> 
> 
> You can book 4 to 7pm FP with the party ticket in advance if its linked to MDE.



You get FP+ if you are going to the MNSSHP?  Even if you are not in the park that day?  I was told by someone (who must be wrong) there were no FP+ on the party day.  Is it just limited 4 to 7?  Book them like normal on MDE?

We are going Sept 11th, our arrival day and we are not doing any parks that day other then the MNSSHP.  Very excited as we have not done any parties like this before.  And, we are big Halloween fans.  If we get FP+, huge bonus.  

Now, whether to slurge on the desert party after just plopping down a chunk for DVC......


----------



## FeralCatRogue

You get FP from 4 to about 6:30pm. It used to be til 7pm, but they cut off at 6:30 now I heard. And yep book em like any fastpasses.


----------



## WDWRook

Any chance you can get in for a TS reservation before 4:00PM?  I'd hate to miss park time for dinner and would likely just do QS or snacks if we cannot.


----------



## TwoMisfits

WDWRook said:


> Any chance you can get in for a TS reservation before 4:00PM?  I'd hate to miss park time for dinner and would likely just do QS or snacks if we cannot.



No.


----------



## Disneymom1126

WDWRook said:


> Any chance you can get in for a TS reservation before 4:00PM?  I'd hate to miss park time for dinner and would likely just do QS or snacks if we cannot.



Not in the park (unless of course you have a general admission park ticket that you want to use at MK that day) -- but you could consider eating at one of the monorail resorts.  Last year, we ate at around 5:30 at Columbia Harbor House -- it took us like 20 minutes to get our food and eat -- we were one of two families in the upstairs seating area.


----------



## beck00

We have a 4:05 BOG on Sept 13th.  We've had lunch here several times, but never dinner and my girls will love it!  I just can't decide if giving up that time is worth it???  We've also never been to a party.  We have minimal interest in Jack & Sally, but "need" to meet the Dwarfs!


----------



## brnrss34

beck00 said:


> We have a 4:05 BOG on Sept 13th.  We've had lunch here several times, but never dinner and my girls will love it!  I just can't decide if giving up that time is worth it???  We've also never been to a party.  We have minimal interest in Jack & Sally, but "need" to meet the Dwarfs!


 If meeting the Beast is important, and you want to eat dinner in the park then keep the reservation. Dwarves wouldn't meet till probably around 7 anyway. Also you won't be giving up valuable MNSSHP to eat.


----------



## Well.Briz

does anyone know if you asked to print your tickets at home and you lost the email will they resend it to you? it's attached to my account.


----------



## Raya

beck00 said:


> We have a 4:05 BOG on Sept 13th.  We've had lunch here several times, but never dinner and my girls will love it!  I just can't decide if giving up that time is worth it???  We've also never been to a party.  We have minimal interest in Jack & Sally, but "need" to meet the Dwarfs!



Does anyone remember when the line to the Dwarves opens? I'm half-remembering that the line doesn't open until 6 or maybe 5. I think you could eat at BOG and still get in the front of the line (or close enough) for the dwarves.


----------



## clayj41

I'm booking it from a 4:55 p.m. BOG reservation to Jack & Sally.  Depending on the time, then I'll try my luck with the Seven Dwarfs.  Tough to prioritize everything though.


----------



## Amunet

Just bought our tickets for Sept. 11 party! So excited!! We are going to try and get a hook and smee costume going  I have a female version of a smee costume already, so it's pretty simple for me. Not so sure for DBF lol

This is DBF's first time at WDW and so, also his first MNSSHP (this will be my third, but first with hocus pocus!). He loves the idea of meeting the characters but doesn't really know how to interact, so I suggested autographs. Do any of the characters in the party do autographs?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Some will make sure to interact with you, the ones that don't speak will try to get them to participate and if you go to Gaston he talks so much he wont care! But yes some do sign, I don't collect autographs so I am unsure who all does.


----------



## nicolebridget22

I wish there was a Hocus Pocus meet and greet....


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

nicolebridget22 said:


> I wish there was a Hocus Pocus meet and greet....



Give Disney time...and more money. Lol


----------



## Upup4fun

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Give Disney time...and more money. Lol


Does Anybody know if you have to also use a park ticket in addition to the party ticket? For example, if I don't have a park hopper can we use a ticket at Ak in the morning or do I have to use my ticket for MK that day to get in?


----------



## Sinders99

Looking for some advice regarding buying tickets in advance. MNSSHP is one of the big highlights of our trip and coming from Australia we're not likely to get back to another party for a long long time. I was going to buy our MNSSHP tickets for the 18th September but I'm really worried about bad weather. I've heard that the parties will still go ahead even in rain without refunds. What do most people do? Buy the tickets and chance it or buy them on the night once they have the forecast?


----------



## siskaren

Upup4fun said:


> Does Anybody know if you have to also use a park ticket in addition to the party ticket? For example, if I don't have a park hopper can we use a ticket at Ak in the morning or do I have to use my ticket for MK that day to get in?



You don't need a regular park ticket unless you want to enter MK before 4pm. You can enter with a party ticket starting at 4.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

The MNSSHP ticket will only get you into MK 4pm-12am on the day of your party. If you want to visit any other park or MK before 4pm you must use a park ticket.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Sinders99 said:


> Looking for some advice regarding buying tickets in advance. MNSSHP is one of the big highlights of our trip and coming from Australia we're not likely to get back to another party for a long long time. I was going to buy our MNSSHP tickets for the 18th September but I'm really worried about bad weather. I've heard that the parties will still go ahead even in rain without refunds. What do most people do? Buy the tickets and chance it or buy them on the night once they have the forecast?



I would say the majority buy them in advance because of the possibility of a sell out. Usually September dates are okay to wait on, but you have no guarantee about that. I would get them in advance unless there are multiple parties during your stay, and you'll have a choice of another party.


----------



## Mickeycrocs

Does anyone know if military discounts can be used for a ticket?


----------



## Laura's Dad

In addition to the chance of a sellout, you can book FastPass+ 60 days in advance (if staying on property) or 30 days in advance (if staying off property) if you link the tickets to MDE.  You can do 3 FP+ selections with just your party ticket from 3:30 until 6:30.  You can enter the park at 4 and use these FastPasses or line up for the Dwarfs or Jack Skellington in advance if you wish.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mickeycrocs said:


> Does anyone know if military discounts can be used for a ticket?



Yes but you need to buy them there at the parks to show the military id.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Mickeycrocs said:


> Does anyone know if military discounts can be used for a ticket?



You can also buy them at the Shades of Green resort, and it'll save you a little money. I think it's tax.


----------



## monique5

Upup4fun said:


> Does Anybody know if you have to also use a park ticket in addition to the party ticket? For example, if I don't have a park hopper can we use a ticket at Ak in the morning or do I have to use my ticket for MK that day to get in?



You only need party ticket & should be able to enter MK @ 4pm using MNSSHP ticket. You may go to AK that day using regular park ticket, then MK using MNSSHP ticket.


----------



## monique5

Mickeycrocs said:


> Does anyone know if military discounts can be used for a ticket?



See Post #1 - Ticket Prices & Dates. Lists dates, prices & where to purchase.


----------



## Tia1977

We'll be there Columbus Day. Finally just ordered our party tix. We'll already be in MK prior to the party. What time do they start taking the Magic FP shots in front of Haunted Mansion and over by Splash? Are there any other locations for the ghosts? Any other FP locations in the park that offer other MNSSHP specific pics? Do they offer them til closing? (I may or may not be a scrapbook hoarder ) Oh, and what time does Mickey change into his Halloween vest? Any other "regular" characters change into Halloween clothes? Do those regular characters meet til closing? I know there are a gazillion "bigger" things to fit in that night. But, if I didn't work in getting as many MNSSHP specific pics as possible; it'd be one those regrets I'd feel for years to come. Even more so than missing out on a specific rare M&G. While I love living in the moment when there, our pictures mean the world to me. They're always my favorite souvenirs. I'm the sappy mom/wife that gets sentimental each time I pull them out (which might be more often than not).


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Last year we rode HM before the party started, and there was a short line already. They did wait until 7 before they started the pictures, and they did them through the end of the party. I'm not sure what time the characters change, but I was told last year that Mickey's line stayed open the longest of all the characters, almost up until closing. I remember the poison apple FP was available in the hub last year. Just wanted to ask, are you getting photopass? It sounds like it would be perfect for you!


----------



## Tia1977

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Last year we rode HM before the party started, and there was a short line already. They did wait until 7 before they started the pictures, and they did them through the end of the party. I'm not sure what time the characters change, but I was told last year that Mickey's line stayed open the longest of all the characters, almost up until closing. I remember the poison apple FP was available in the hub last year. Just wanted to ask, are you getting photopass? It sounds like it would be perfect for you!



Thank you! And you know it on the Memory Maker! It's my Disney version of American Express, I never leave home w/o it!  If Disney ever caught on to how much I utilize (abuse lol) FP, I'd be the culprit of a price hike. I don't ever pass up stopping for one of my khaki vested friends (lol).


----------



## Upup4fun

monique5 said:


> You only need party ticket & should be able to enter MK @ 4pm using MNSSHP ticket. You may go to AK that day using regular park ticket, then MK using MNSSHP ticket.


Thank you!!!


----------



## anneboleyn

Tia1977 said:


> Thank you! And you know it on the Memory Maker! It's my Disney version of American Express, I never leave home w/o it!  If Disney ever caught on to how much I utilize (abuse lol) FP, I'd be the culprit of a price hike. I don't ever pass up stopping for one of my khaki vested friends (lol).



LOL I will be purchasing Memory Maker for my upcoming trip, and I am determined to get my money's worth out of it, so I plan on doing the same as you!


----------



## Melissa_E

Mickeycrocs said:


> Does anyone know if military discounts can be used for a ticket?



We are military too, the dates for the military discount are not plentiful and IIRC all in September.


----------



## Starclassic

Does Lotso meet and greet during the party?


----------



## TheLittleKatie

Starclassic said:


> Does Lotso meet and greet during the party?



He did last year


----------



## monique5

If anyone was interested in buying from the online Disney Store for Halloween Costumes, but didn't total $75, Free S&H today with no minimum.


----------



## Starclassic

TheLittleKatie said:


> He did last year



Awesome, thank you! I hope he's there again this year!! I've been dying to meet him for years.


----------



## Melissa_E

Are there special pictures offered during MNSSHP?  I heard about the Haunted Mansion one, are there others?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Yep theres a poison apple cauldron shot as well.


----------



## monique5

Melissa_E said:


> Are there special pictures offered during MNSSHP?  I heard about the Haunted Mansion one, are there others?



Yes. Listed under post #1, MM, with photos from last year.


----------



## dawn8179

Finally decided we are definitely going and bought tickets for the September 16th party. Now to decide on an outfit.


----------



## graceclaire925

Can I use my phone/mde to get in Halloween party?  Do I need the actual paper ticket?


----------



## Lehuaann

graceclaire925 said:


> Can I use my phone/mde to get in Halloween party?  Do I need the actual paper ticket?



No, you cannot enter a park using only a cell phone.  If you show up without tickets or tickets linked to a MB, they will direct you to GR to locate your tickets (and you don't want to stand in that line before a party, trust me).

Your tickets choices are: mailed, pick up at will call, print at home e-ticket...or if you have both MBs and tickets linked in MDE - you can enter with MBs.


----------



## graceclaire925

So I should print at home and just go through turnstile with that?  Thanks!


----------



## megster1123

Ok I feel like a total doof - on the hard tickets where do you see the ticket number? I bought mine the first morning on sale and curious what the numbers are. Sorry if asked and answered already, this thread is massive.


----------



## Lehuaann

graceclaire925 said:


> So I should print at home and just go through turnstile with that?  Thanks!



Sure!  We did 2 parties last year and chose mailed tickets and then e-tickets, because we decided on a 2nd party 2-3 weeks before our trip.  The e-tickets required us to use the CMs with iPads (near entrance turnstiles) for admittance.


----------



## monique5

Sinders99 said:


> Looking for some advice regarding buying tickets in advance. MNSSHP is one of the big highlights of our trip and coming from Australia we're not likely to get back to another party for a long long time. I was going to buy our MNSSHP tickets for the 18th September but I'm really worried about bad weather. I've heard that the parties will still go ahead even in rain without refunds. What do most people do? Buy the tickets and chance it or buy them on the night once they have the forecast?





NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> I would say the majority buy them in advance because of the possibility of a sell out. Usually September dates are okay to wait on, but you have no guarantee about that. I would get them in advance unless there are multiple parties during your stay, and you'll have a choice of another party.





Laura's Dad said:


> In addition to the chance of a sellout, you can book FastPass+ 60 days in advance (if staying on property) or 30 days in advance (if staying off property) if you link the tickets to MDE.  You can do 3 FP+ selections with just your party ticket from 3:30 until 6:30.  You can enter the park at 4 and use these FastPasses or line up for the Dwarfs or Jack Skellington in advance if you wish.



All of this. Post #1 lists last year's Sold Out dates too, that could use as timeframe for purchasing tickets. Just remember things change year to year.


----------



## Pesky

megster1123 said:


> Ok I feel like a total doof - on the hard tickets where do you see the ticket number? I bought mine the first morning on sale and curious what the numbers are. Sorry if asked and answered already, this thread is massive.



it's on the back if I recall correctly.  You'll see the list of numbers and letters.  You can use that to link it in MDE


----------



## megster1123

Pesky said:


> it's on the back if I recall correctly.  You'll see the list of numbers and letters.  You can use that to link it in MDE



I realize after I read your answer just how dumb I sounded lol. 
I meant can I tell the sequence number from the hard ticket?  Meaning for example if mine is 100, it was the 100th ticket sold.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS
*
Now Available @ online Disney Store - Minnie Mouse Ear Headband - Halloween


2015 & Previous Years, but not online as of date. 

Not a fan of eBay (Disney items), but have wanted this (Purple & Green) for awhile. Checking online Disney Store almost daily searching Halloween - not there (Still not in Shop Parks App). So guessing finally got a new one for this year. Any who, eBay was the same price, $23.99, No Inflation, that never happens, so I purchased it.

These (Black & Orange) could very well be In-Stock @ WDW, but many posts had indicated that the Minnie Mouse Ear Headband - Holiday Christmas (Green & Red) always sold out very quickly once released. Very true. I purchased it for DD8 around September 2014, & were sold out online before October ended  & sold out in parks (not sure when). I was offered $100 several times during our Christmas trip. Lol!


----------



## Melissakay1q

@monique5  I really like the purple/green ones!


----------



## monique5

Melissakay1q said:


> @monique5  I really like the purple/green ones!



@Melissakay1q -  Me too! That's why I bought them. Just couldn't resist buying the new ones too.


----------



## siskaren

monique5 said:


> @Melissakay1q -  Me too! That's why I bought them. Just couldn't resist buying the new ones too.



The orange and black ones aren't new - I got them last year.


----------



## xStitch

I'm hoping the orange and black ones are still available during the early parties. I've wanted them for the past three years but always went towards the end of October and they were always gone by the time I got there. I refuse to buy them off the site as they wanna charge something like $30 USD to ship them to Canada, no thanks. I bought the red and green ones last year in early November I believe, they were widely available though. 

@siskaren Are the orange and black headbands fabric covered? I found my red and green ones to be very uncomfortable to wear but I have another pair that are fabric covered on the headband and they are much more comfortable.


----------



## Amunet

I can't wait to find out about the new merch and magic bands and such ^_^
SO EXCITED for the party!


----------



## monique5

Amunet said:


> I can't wait to find out about the new merch and magic bands and such ^_^
> SO EXCITED for the party!



Same!


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

siskaren said:


> The orange and black ones aren't new - I got them last year.


Me too, but I lost them on Space Mountain.  I learned my lesson about wearing ears on fast rides!


----------



## Derek Bacon

Hi all. Though this is not my first time going to MNSSHP, this will be my first time dressing up. I'm having a hard time choosing a character in the male realm to model my costume after because I normally do Lady Gaga cosplay for Halloween. I initially was going to break my Gagaween tradition and do Winifred Sanderson, but since the costume guidelines changed, I have decided to not drag it up this year at all for security reasons. I'm a bigger dude, so I doubt I could pass for any of the princes. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

Derek Bacon said:


> Hi all. Though this is not my first time going to MNSSHP, this will be my first time dressing up. I'm having a hard time choosing a character in the male realm to model my costume after because I normally do Lady Gaga cosplay for Halloween. I initially was going to break my Gagaween tradition and do Winifred Sanderson, but since the costume guidelines changed, I have decided to not drag it up this year at all for security reasons. I'm a bigger dude, so I doubt I could pass for any of the princes. Any suggestions would be great!


Gaston? You can never have too many Gastons.


----------



## Derek Bacon

Haha! Too true! I'm debating between a few options that I didn't mention in the post. One is a herringbone Mickey ensemble that a certain pop star sported in London last year. The other option, a drag option, would be glamorous Ursula. The third is a darker version of Captain Hook. #4 is a Haunted Mansion ghost. Others in my group are doing steampunk Snow White, Belle, Alice, Gaston, Rapunzel.


----------



## moremouse

Here's a really cool male Ursula!


----------



## moremouse

I'm always going to say Haunted Mansion theme, because it's my favorite.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

monique5 said:


> *NEWS
> *
> Now Available @ online Disney Store - Minnie Mouse Ear Headband - Halloween
> View attachment 172708
> 
> 2015 & Previous Years, but not online as of date.
> View attachment 172709
> Not a fan of eBay (Disney items), but have wanted this (Purple & Green) for awhile. Checking online Disney Store almost daily searching Halloween - not there (Still not in Shop Parks App). So guessing finally got a new one for this year. Any who, eBay was the same price, $23.99, No Inflation, that never happens, so I purchased it.
> 
> These (Black & Orange) could very well be In-Stock @ WDW, but many posts had indicated that the Minnie Mouse Ear Headband - Holiday Christmas (Green & Red) always sold out very quickly once released. Very true. I purchased it for DD8 around September 2014, & were sold out online before October ended  & sold out in parks (not sure when). I was offered $100 several times during our Christmas trip. Lol!



I have the purple and green ones from last year, love them!


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

moremouse said:


> Here's a really cool male Ursula!


Love this!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Why break tradition! Gagaween sounds like it must be awesome


----------



## Derek Bacon

FeralCatRogue said:


> Why break tradition! Gagaween sounds like it must be awesome



These are the ones I'm thinking about if I go the Gaga route


----------



## FeralCatRogue

The second one screams disney!


----------



## monique5

*92 Days Until the 1st MNSSHP! *


----------



## hicksnichols

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Last year we rode HM before the party started, and there was a short line already. They did wait until 7 before they started the pictures, and they did them through the end of the party. I'm not sure what time the characters change, but I was told last year that Mickey's line stayed open the longest of all the characters, almost up until closing. I remember the poison apple FP was available in the hub last year. Just wanted to ask, are you getting photopass? It sounds like it would be perfect for you!


Poison apple FP? Can you clarify? Haven't heard of this.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Here's a picture of it FeralCatRogue posted:


FeralCatRogue said:


> Yep theres a poison apple cauldron shot as well.


----------



## monique5

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Here's a picture of it FeralCatRogue posted:



@NoMoneyThanks2Disney - This image was posted it the other day & post #1 has photos of Magic Shots offered last year. You need MM (Memory Maker), new version of PP, to have access to Magic Shots.

So for clarification did you mean PP (PhotoPass), not FP (FastPass)? Thanks


----------



## monique5

*90 Days Until the 1st MNSSHP!*


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Is there any benefit to holding off on buying tickets? We're planning on doing the September 29th party while we're there.   Aside from "inclement wether" affecting a party, is there any other reason to hold off on buying our tickets?   i know they're not transferable or refundable.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Is there any benefit to holding off on buying tickets? We're planning on doing the September 29th party while we're there.   Aside from "inclement wether" affecting a party, is there any other reason to hold off on buying our tickets?   i know they're not transferable or refundable.



Honestly there is no reason unless there's the possibility of your plans changing.


----------



## tnd

monique5 said:


> *90 Days Until the 1st MNSSHP!*



Thank you for creating this very informative thread. We always go to WDW the last week of August/early September and there has never been a MNSSHP during that date, so I was very surprised (and pleased) to see there is a Sept. 2 party this year. I just bought our tickets. I am just hoping it is better organized than the disastrous Villains Unleashed party we went to a few years back.


----------



## monique5

@tnd - You're welcome! It was fun creating this thread. As information & details are released, I'll update posts #1 & #2. There are more parties this year!  Glad you're able to attend this year. I'm very excited about going. Hope there are no mishaps this year. Just remember to have a plan & have fun!


----------



## disneybaby1986

Love this. So much helpful information for my first party


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> *NEWS
> *
> Now Available @ online Disney Store - Minnie Mouse Ear Headband - Halloween
> View attachment 172708
> 
> 2015 & Previous Years, but not online as of date.
> View attachment 172709
> Not a fan of eBay (Disney items), but have wanted this (Purple & Green) for awhile. Checking online Disney Store almost daily searching Halloween - not there (Still not in Shop Parks App). So guessing finally got a new one for this year. Any who, eBay was the same price, $23.99, No Inflation, that never happens, so I purchased it.
> 
> These (Black & Orange) could very well be In-Stock @ WDW, but many posts had indicated that the Minnie Mouse Ear Headband - Holiday Christmas (Green & Red) always sold out very quickly once released. Very true. I purchased it for DD8 around September 2014, & were sold out online before October ended  & sold out in parks (not sure when). I was offered $100 several times during our Christmas trip. Lol!



The purple & green was delivered last week! Just received the black & orange today! So excited!


----------



## jeremy1002

If I have a party ticket and and Annual Pass, can I choose to make my 3 fastpasses for the day at any park, or must they be made during the pre-party window at MK?  (I assume I cannot make 3 early at another park, plus 3 during 3:30-6:30 at MK)


----------



## monique5

jeremy1002 said:


> If I have a party ticket and and Annual Pass, can I choose to make my 3 fastpasses for the day at any park, or must they be made during the pre-party window at MK?  (I assume I cannot make 3 early at another park, plus 3 during 3:30-6:30 at MK)



Either or, but not both. However, if AP & MNSSHP Tickets are on different MDE accounts, you can make FP+ selections at another park & 3 b/t 3:30-6:30. If both are linked to same MDE, OP listed a Dis thread on 1 of the pages of this thread on how to unlink, but had risks with MNSSHP tickets. Recommend to purchase MNSSHP Tickets on different MDE Account, to get  "6 FP+" on party day.


----------



## jeremy1002

monique5 said:


> Either or, but not both. However, if AP & MNSSHP Tickets are on different MDE accounts, you can make FP+ selections at another park & 3 b/t 3:30-6:30. If both are linked to same MDE, OP listed a Dis thread on 1 of the pages of this thread on how to unlink, but had risks with MNSSHP tickets. Recommend to purchase MNSSHP Tickets on different MDE Account, to get  "6 FP+" on party day.


Thanks.  Trade off to get extra set of fps is maybe no AP discounts on the party tickets I guess.


----------



## jtdl

Question regarding tickets - I am in Canada and so have the option of printing at home or pick up at a ticket desk once on site.  Do they link the MNSSHP tickets to your MagicBand?  If so would I just link them to my MDE the same as regular park tickets and therefore it really wouldn't matter which way I do it?  Or if staying onsite, can we pick the MNSSHP tickets up at the resort ticket desk?


----------



## GinaF912

I need help please to make autograph books for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party for my grandkids. Want autograph pages the characters can sign, can anyone point me int he right direction?  Does anyone make autograph books or have pages "halloween" related to the characters, maybe they are dressed up in their Halloween outfits, thank you


----------



## monique5

GinaF912 said:


> I need help please to make autograph books for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party for my grandkids. Want autograph pages the characters can sign, can anyone point me int he right direction?  Does anyone make autograph books or have pages "halloween" related to the characters, maybe they are dressed up in their Halloween outfits, thank you



Check out the Dis Creative DISigns Threads! I love these threads. I use them for Journal Pages, T-shirt DISigns, Restaurant Invitations, Coupons, etc. If they do not have what you're looking for, make a request following the DISigner guidelines or create a new thread asking for Halloween Autograph pages, and a DISigner will reply. 

http://www.disboards.com/forums/creative-disigns.105/


----------



## JackOfHearts

Any suggestions for taking a 3 and 6 year old to MNSSHP? It will be our first day in the parks but we have two more days planned for MK later in the week. I am not sure if we should try to do some rides that night or just stick to the party activities.


----------



## megster1123

Do all QS shut down at 7pm on MNSSHP nights?  So unless you have an ADR for a table service meal, there's nothing but snack stuff to eat once the party starts right?


----------



## siskaren

megster1123 said:


> Do all QS shut down at 7pm on MNSSHP nights?  So unless you have an ADR for a table service meal, there's nothing but snack stuff to eat once the party starts right?



I wouldn't waste party time in a restaurant, even a QS one. Eat before the party.


----------



## megster1123

siskaren said:


> I wouldn't waste party time in a restaurant, even a QS one. Eat before the party.



I have a LTT ADR for lunch/dinner for 3pm...but if it's 9 at night and my kids are hungry, I can't really tell a 5yo - hey you should have eaten earlier.  Just looking for what options would be available.  As an adult, no I wouldn't waste time eating during the party, but I can't expect my kids to do that.


----------



## RachaelA

JackOfHearts said:


> Any suggestions for taking a 3 and 6 year old to MNSSHP? It will be our first day in the parks but we have two more days planned for MK later in the week. I am not sure if we should try to do some rides that night or just stick to the party activities.


We do at most 1 or 2 rides. There is so much party stuff to do and characters to meet that even staying the entire time with 2 young kids (my kids are crazy and last all night) we still don't ever get to do all that we want.


----------



## sweetyk83

We have a reservation for Cinderella's Royal Table on our party night at 5:25. I made the reservation not realizing that some aspects of the party start at 4. So how much will we miss out on. 
I know we will be okay on the parades/shows but will we be missing out on some character meets? Or at least be stuck in long lines?


----------



## siskaren

sweetyk83 said:


> We have a reservation for Cinderella's Royal Table on our party night at 5:25. I made the reservation not realizing that some aspects of the party start at 4. So how much will we miss out on.
> I know we will be okay on the parades/shows but will we be missing out on some character meets? Or at least be stuck in long lines?



No aspect of the party starts at 4; it's just that you can just get in at 4 with a party ticket.


----------



## sweetyk83

siskaren said:


> No aspect of the party starts at 4; it's just that you can just get in at 4 with a party ticket.



Okay thanks! I read earlier that some characters started meeting at 4 so I was concerned. (It's may have been 5...I can't remember. I just recall thinking is conflicted with our dinner.)
I guess even if they do we can just skip the meet and greets or try to do them near the end of the night.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

megster1123 said:


> I have a LTT ADR for lunch/dinner for 3pm...but if it's 9 at night and my kids are hungry, I can't really tell a 5yo - hey you should have eaten earlier.  Just looking for what options would be available.  As an adult, no I wouldn't waste time eating during the party, but I can't expect my kids to do that.



I seem to remember Cosmic Rays being open later - till around 10pm I think was when I stopped in for a quick bite. Pecos Bills was also open later than 7pm but I don't remember when they closed down for the night.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

sweetyk83 said:


> We have a reservation for Cinderella's Royal Table on our party night at 5:25. I made the reservation not realizing that some aspects of the party start at 4. So how much will we miss out on.
> I know we will be okay on the parades/shows but will we be missing out on some character meets? Or at least be stuck in long lines?



If you want to take a picture with the Seven Dwarves or with Jack/Sally, you will be looking at long lines - I lined up for both at 5:30p on 2 separate nights (I went to 2 parties that trip) and still had a 30 minute wait for Seven Dwarves picture. They started meeting right around the start of the party.
Jack/Sally started meeting early so I was done with them right around the start of the party as I recall.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

megster1123 said:


> I have a LTT ADR for lunch/dinner for 3pm...but if it's 9 at night and my kids are hungry, I can't really tell a 5yo - hey you should have eaten earlier.  Just looking for what options would be available.  As an adult, no I wouldn't waste time eating during the party, but I can't expect my kids to do that.


Pecos bill is open later, Village Haus is, as is the ice cream shop. So there seems to be an option in each "land"


----------



## cshell624

megster1123 said:


> I have a LTT ADR for lunch/dinner for 3pm...but if it's 9 at night and my kids are hungry, I can't really tell a 5yo - hey you should have eaten earlier.  Just looking for what options would be available.  As an adult, no I wouldn't waste time eating during the party, but I can't expect my kids to do that.


We have grabbed a bite at Casey's Corner a couple of times between 10:30 and 11pm.


----------



## megster1123

Thank you! 


FeralCatRogue said:


> Pecos bill is open later, Village Haus is, as is the ice cream shop. So there seems to be an option in each "land"





cshell624 said:


> We have grabbed a bite at Casey's Corner a couple of times between 10:30 and 11pm.


----------



## megster1123

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> If you want to take a picture with the Seven Dwarves or with Jack/Sally, you will be looking at long lines - I lined up for both at 5:30p on 2 separate nights (I went to 2 parties that trip) and still had a 30 minute wait for Seven Dwarves picture. They started meeting right around the start of the party.
> Jack/Sally started meeting early so I was done with them right around the start of the party as I recall.



30 minutes isn't bad - this is the one my kids are looking forward to the most, and that wait is doable esp if they do continue the trend of meeting early.


----------



## JackOfHearts

megster1123 said:


> 30 minutes isn't bad - this is the one my kids are looking forward to the most, and that wait is doable esp if they do continue the trend of meeting early.


But that's  30mins on top of the 1.5hr wait starting at 5:30pm, right? So it's really closer to 2hrs. I think we will skip the harder to meet characters, but I do want to meet the princesses if the princes are with them this year.


----------



## cshell624

megster1123 said:


> 30 minutes isn't bad - this is the one my kids are looking forward to the most, and that wait is doable esp if they do continue the trend of meeting early.


Even if you get in line at 5:30 and they start to meet early, you'd still be looking at more than 1 1/2 hour wait depending on where you are in line. It seemed to take forever to meet Jack/Sally and the Dwarfs. The characters take numerous breaks and that can add to the wait as well. Just be prepared if you decide to do either one of these meet and greets.


----------



## cshell624

JackOfHearts said:


> But that's  30mins on top of the 1.5hr wait starting at 5:30pm, right? So it's really closer to 2hrs. I think we will skip the harder to meet characters, but I do want to meet the princesses if the princes are with them this year.


We are so hoping that Flynn will be back this year!!!


----------



## monique5

jtdl said:


> Question regarding tickets - I am in Canada and so have the option of printing at home or pick up at a ticket desk once on site.  Do they link the MNSSHP tickets to your MagicBand?  If so would I just link them to my MDE the same as regular park tickets and therefore it really wouldn't matter which way I do it?  Or if staying onsite, can we pick the MNSSHP tickets up at the resort ticket desk?



Yes, you can link MNSSHP tickets to your MDE account. Therefore, you're able to use MB to enter MK for party. Typically when purchase tickets online while login to MDE, the party tickets are automatically linked. If that doesn't occur, take ticket confirmation # & follow Link Tickets instructions under My Reservations/ Tickets under your MDE account.

To my understanding, if you pickup MNSSHP tickets, that's only @ Guest Services @ MK Entrance.


----------



## monique5

JackOfHearts said:


> Any suggestions for taking a 3 and 6 year old to MNSSHP? It will be our first day in the parks but we have two more days planned for MK later in the week. I am not sure if we should try to do some rides that night or just stick to the party activities.



For the age of children, I would focus on party activities. Then if time & opportunities arise, ride some rides.


----------



## monique5

megster1123 said:


> Do all QS shut down at 7pm on MNSSHP nights?  So unless you have an ADR for a table service meal, there's nothing but snack stuff to eat once the party starts right?



No, to both questions. Please read Post #1 -*Are there any Dining Options?.*

QS restaurants are listed from last year. If there are changes this year, info will be updated.


----------



## RJstanis

On party and non party nights we typically sit for our spot for the parades. Then I go to a QS (usually Pecos since we're typically in Frontierland or Liberty Square) and then I bring back food for dinner for us and the kids (DW, DS3, and DS5). That way we are holding our spot, doing something to occupy the time, and not making the kids starve. Of course the drawbacks to this are not having A/C to cool off while we eat, and prob not ideal for germaphobes


----------



## megster1123

monique5 said:


> No, to both questions. Please read Post #1 -*Are there any Dining Options?.*
> 
> QS restaurants are listed from last year. If there are changes this year, info will be updated.



Yes, read that post but the info was outdated and conflicted with the hours info for those restaurants on the website.


----------



## megster1123

cshell624 said:


> Even if you get in line at 5:30 and they start to meet early, you'd still be looking at more than 1 1/2 hour wait depending on where you are in line. It seemed to take forever to meet Jack/Sally and the Dwarfs. The characters take numerous breaks and that can add to the wait as well. Just be prepared if you decide to do either one of these meet and greets.



Yes, 30 minutes of party time. It's going to be a long wait regardless, but waiting prior to the party starting and then having to burn only 30 minutes or so of the party time is doable. I'm not really looking to spend all that money on party tickets and then waste 40% of it standing in a line.


----------



## Amunet

We opted for mailed tickets  Got them a few days ago ... so exciting!!!
It's kind of nice having card tickets instead of magic band linkage. We got a mickey mouse and a goofy one 

Oh, and we had a BRILLIANT idea for food  Well, it works for us anyways lol
We will be doing a very early Ohanas then back to resort to rest. We then have a 3pm reservation for Afternoon Tea at the Grand Floridian! We're so excited. After tea we can go right to MK.

Anyone have any opinions when to reserve our FP+? I'm not sure how long our tea will take, I'm hoping about an hour-ish


----------



## disneydreamer74

Just bought our tickets for Sept. 8th party!!  This will be our first MNSSHP ever!! We are super excited! Now to figure out a strategy for the evening. We plan to arrive at 4 pm. I have read that there is an option to purchase tickets for a dessert party to view the parade. Is it worth the money or should we just find some seats? My DD is 10 and loves parades, fireworks are not such a big deal to her. Any advice helps! Any must do's or things we should not miss? DD is a princess and Peter Pan nut!


----------



## BrookieM2001

disneydreamer74 said:


> Just bought our tickets for Sept. 8th party!!  This will be our first MNSSHP ever!! We are super excited! Now to figure out a strategy for the evening. We plan to arrive at 4 pm. I have read that there is an option to purchase tickets for a dessert party to view the parade. Is it worth the money or should we just find some seats? My DD is 10 and loves parades, fireworks are not such a big deal to her. Any advice helps! Any must do's or things we should not miss? DD is a princess and Peter Pan nut!



We considered the dessert party, but after how much we are shelling out just to attend the party, we decided it just wasn't worth it. A friend did the wishes party and sent me pics of the desserts and they were ok, but not cool enough to legitimize the cost, IMO. The Halloween ones will probably be different but in the same vein I would guess. Also, we have attended 5 parties in the past and I just can't waste all that time sitting and eating dessert when there's rides to ride and shows to watch and special MM photos to take! We will just grab a fancy cupcake from Gaston on the go and keep partying!


----------



## monique5

megster1123 said:


> Yes, read that post but the info was outdated and conflicted with the hours info for those restaurants on the website.



2015 Info. Disney's official website not always up to date with party details & their info changes & not in same links (i.e. TS restaurant details on party nights). Info on Post #1 is info from people that actually go to parties & people that have websites that attend these parties annually (KtP, wdwmagic, etc.). Typically info noted in 1st post doesn't change year to year. If so, it's noted there too. Happy Planning!


----------



## disneydreamer74

BrookieM2001 said:


> We considered the dessert party, but after how much we are shelling out just to attend the party, we decided it just wasn't worth it. A friend did the wishes party and sent me pics of the desserts and they were ok, but not cool enough to legitimize the cost, IMO. The Halloween ones will probably be different but in the same vein I would guess. Also, we have attended 5 parties in the past and I just can't waste all that time sitting and eating dessert when there's rides to ride and shows to watch and special MM photos to take! We will just grab a fancy cupcake from Gaston on the go and keep partying!


 Yes, this is why I am kinda on the fence about it.. the time sitting and waiting and eating! Since it is our first party I think we may want to explore the different events!


----------



## monique5

Amunet said:


> We opted for mailed tickets  Got them a few days ago ... so exciting!!!
> It's kind of nice having card tickets instead of magic band linkage. We got a mickey mouse and a goofy one
> 
> Oh, and we had a BRILLIANT idea for food  Well, it works for us anyways lol
> We will be doing a very early Ohanas then back to resort to rest. We then have a 3pm reservation for Afternoon Tea at the Grand Floridian! We're so excited. After tea we can go right to MK.
> 
> Anyone have any opinions when to reserve our FP+? I'm not sure how long our tea will take, I'm hoping about an hour-ish



Not sure about this one. You can book 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30 & 5:30-6:30. Tea should last around 1 hr, then transportation to MK, give yourself 30min, then entering park, add another 30min. High end. I know monorail to MK is 7min, but there are sometimes delays. Same goes with entering park, you never know. Especially if have bags. Then not sure which FP+ you plan to select. Some rides in front of park & others in back, walk time??? So looking @ 5pm. Only 1FP+, possibly 2. Definitely not 3.


----------



## GinaF912

monique5 said:


> Check out the Dis Creative DISigns Threads! I love these threads. I use them for Journal Pages, T-shirt DISigns, Restaurant Invitations, Coupons, etc. If they do not have what you're looking for, make a request following the DISigner guidelines or create a new thread asking for Halloween Autograph pages, and a DISigner will reply.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/forums/creative-disigns.105/


thank you so much, let me see if I can figure this out I'm confused between "thread" and "forums"


----------



## monique5

GinaF912 said:


> thank you so much, let me see if I can figure this out I'm confused between "thread" and "forums"



You're welcome. So this is a thread, Official 2016 MNSSHP...., it's under the Theme Park & Attractions Forum. Creative DISigns is a Forum, & you would search the threads (links, titles, etc.). So go to Creative DISigns towards bottom of Forums link. Search threads for DISigners currently working. Then search their threads. If not what you're looking for, create your own thread, requesting what you want. Your thread would then be under the Creative DISigns forum. Hope this helps.


----------



## hoffman1

It has been a couple of years since we have gone.
Where are the dwarves usually at?
Is Jack Skellington still by City Hall?


----------



## monique5

hoffman1 said:


> It has been a couple of years since we have gone.
> Where are the dwarves usually at?
> Is Jack Skellington still by City Hall?




See Post #1 - *What characters can I meet at MNSSHP?*

After 1st party this year, will update, if necessary.


_2015 MNSSHP Character Meet & Greets_ 

Seven Dwarfs – Near the Seven Dwarves Mine Train
Snow White – Near the Seven Dwarves Mine Train
Jack Skellington and Sally - (New location!) Storybook Circus next to Sideshow Pete’s


----------



## hippiechicken

megster1123 said:


> I have a LTT ADR for lunch/dinner for 3pm...but if it's 9 at night and my kids are hungry, I can't really tell a 5yo - hey you should have eaten earlier.  Just looking for what options would be available.  As an adult, no I wouldn't waste time eating during the party, but I can't expect my kids to do that.



Starbucks is always open!! Also, the stores have snack foods, like crackers, so you could find something, even if the QS are all closed.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

disneydreamer74 said:


> Just bought our tickets for Sept. 8th party!!  This will be our first MNSSHP ever!! We are super excited! Now to figure out a strategy for the evening. We plan to arrive at 4 pm. I have read that there is an option to purchase tickets for a dessert party to view the parade. Is it worth the money or should we just find some seats? My DD is 10 and loves parades, fireworks are not such a big deal to her. Any advice helps! Any must do's or things we should not miss? DD is a princess and Peter Pan nut!



We did the Hallowishes dessert party last year, and thought it was fine. We won't do it again, but not upset we did it.  The desserts were mediocre, we enjoyed the parade viewing and free water, but the fireworks view is better elsewhere and the time used for the dessert party would've been more fun used for party activities.


----------



## GinaF912

monique5 said:


> You're welcome. So this is a thread, Official 2016 MNSSHP...., it's under the Theme Park & Attractions Forum. Creative DISigns is a Forum, & you would search the threads (links, titles, etc.). So go to Creative DISigns towards bottom of Forums link. Search threads for DISigners currently working. Then search their threads. If not what you're looking for, create your own thread, requesting what you want. Your thread would then be under the Creative DISigns forum. Hope this helps.


ok, I'm go try this, keeping my fingers, I can figure it out, thank yo so much for your help!!!


----------



## monique5

GinaF912 said:


> ok, I'm go try this, keeping my fingers, I can figure it out, thank yo so much for your help!!!



No problem. You can do it! I'll post some direct links when I get home just in case.


----------



## GinaF912

monique5 said:


> No problem. You can do it! I'll post some direct links when I get home just in case.


Thank you so much! i feel like an idoit trying to navigate this sight, I'm just not Internet savey


----------



## monique5

GinaF912 said:


> Thank you so much! i feel like an idoit trying to navigate this sight, I'm just not Internet savey



No worries. Here you go!

http://disboards.com/forums/creative-disigns.105/

http://disboards.com/threads/creati...les-all-must-comply-updated-5-2-2016.3081732/

http://disboards.com/threads/meet-the-active-disigners-updated-april-2016.3476222/

*
This DISigner does autograph covers & pages. Please read her 1st post for guidelines. Post #2 has a link specifically for Halloween autographs. *

http://disboards.com/threads/ladyb-disigns-please-read-post-1-open-for-requests.3268440/


----------



## Melissakay1q

GinaF912 said:


> Thank you so much! i feel like an idoit trying to navigate this sight, I'm just not Internet savey



It takes time. Good for you for learning!


----------



## GinaF912

monique5 said:


> No worries. Here you go!
> 
> http://disboards.com/forums/creative-disigns.105/
> 
> http://disboards.com/threads/creati...les-all-must-comply-updated-5-2-2016.3081732/
> 
> http://disboards.com/threads/meet-the-active-disigners-updated-april-2016.3476222/
> 
> *
> This DISigner does autograph covers & pages. Please read her 1st post for guidelines. Post #2 has a link specifically for Halloween autographs. *
> 
> http://disboards.com/threads/ladyb-disigns-please-read-post-1-open-for-requests.3268440/


Yeah!  Thank you a million times over!!


----------



## mort1331

Starclassic said:


> We'll be there Sept. 23!!! So excited!!!!!


Wondering what is happening on the 23rd? It is priced higher than the friday before and after, by a good margin?


----------



## mort1331

annieb428 said:


> I ordered at 12:05am the day they went on sale.  We are going 9/25...#518,519,520,521.


Shooting for this day too, wondering because its a sunday if it would be sold out?


----------



## monique5

mort1331 said:


> Wondering what is happening on the 23rd? It is priced higher than the friday before and after, by a good margin?



Not sure, but speculations were made after ticket prices were released. So you could go back through pages around May 4th.  You can Google too, some of the bloggers noted possible reasons.


----------



## Disneymom1126

FYI - more availability was opened up this morning both for Free Dining and for Room Only Discounts in September and October.  I was unable to get into POFQ with a RO discount when they were first released, but was able to change it this morning!


----------



## 5ofus

I obviously have spent too much time planning the WDW part of our trip because I completely missed that we will be on a Halloween cruise!  I'm so excited because it looks like we'll be able to meet Jack and Sally on the cruise after the Nightmare Before Christmas 4D show.  My boys were disappointed to hear how long the lines would be for Jack and Sally at the Halloween Party so this is ideal


----------



## monique5

5ofus said:


> I obviously have spent too much time planning the WDW part of our trip because I completely missed that we will be on a Halloween cruise!  I'm so excited because it looks like we'll be able to meet Jack and Sally on the cruise after the Nightmare Before Christmas 4D show.  My boys were disappointed to hear how long the lines would be for Jack and Sally at the Halloween Party so this is ideal



Sweet!


----------



## keishashadow

We are long-time attendees of the MNSSHP, favorite season in the parks.

Typically, do the party the first week of October sunday/monday, depending on which day it's offered.  Have done a few mid-weeks and haven't really noticed a crowd difference (except when they used to have the race the 1st weekend and that Sunday was packed)

Last year we did a bucket-list trip and switched things up, enjoying DL's version that week, then flew to Orlando & did U & WDW.  Had to book the party on Columbus Day to fit it into schedule - OMG, couldn't believe the crowd!

This year could do Tuesday, Oct 4 or wait until the next week and do Columbus Day, the 10th (eeek) , Tuesday the 11th or Thursday the 13th.    

Leaning towards Tuesday the 11th, thinking maybe the Columbus Day weekend crowd might be gone and next weekend's visitors not arriving yet.

For those who have done the parties Columbus Day week (but not 'on' the holiday), have you found the crowds doable mid-week?


----------



## monique5

keishashadow said:


> We are long-time attendees of the MNSSHP, favorite season in the parks.
> 
> Typically, do the party the first week of October sunday/monday, depending on which day it's offered.  Have done a few mid-weeks and haven't really noticed a crowd difference (except when they used to have the race the 1st weekend and that Sunday was packed)
> 
> Last year we did a bucket-list trip and switched things up, enjoying DL's version that week, then flew to Orlando & did U & WDW.  Had to book the party on Columbus Day to fit it into schedule - OMG, couldn't believe the crowd!
> 
> This year could do Tuesday, Oct 4 or wait until the next week and do Columbus Day, the 10th (eeek) , Tuesday the 11th or Thursday the 13th.
> 
> Leaning towards Tuesday the 11th, thinking maybe the Columbus Day weekend crowd might be gone and next weekend's visitors not arriving yet.
> 
> For those who have done the parties Columbus Day week (but not 'on' the holiday), have you found the crowds doable mid-week?



OP will post regarding attending party, but Columbus Day is Canada's Thanksgiving. PP saying that week was crowded due to this.


----------



## monique5

*84 Days Until the 1st MNSSHP!*


----------



## Starclassic

mort1331 said:


> Wondering what is happening on the 23rd? It is priced higher than the friday before and after, by a good margin?



No idea but I wish I knew too. It was the only date we can do so I had to suck it up and pay the price. Lol


----------



## michellelovesthemous

And we wil be there that night.....too excited to sleep for our first MNSSHP!!!


----------



## Lynne G

bump. 

Patiently waiting until October.


----------



## Spoiledraf

sweetyk83 said:


> Okay thanks! I read earlier that some characters started meeting at 4 so I was concerned. (It's may have been 5...I can't remember. I just recall thinking is conflicted with our dinner.)
> I guess even if they do we can just skip the meet and greets or try to do them near the end of the night.


Your lucky  my wife procrastinated too long and could only get a 7:30 reservation for the castle on  party night.  It's a big deal for her to take my youngest grand daughter but it just aggravates me that she waited so long to make a decision and is now wasting valuable party time.  And to boot, she has a BBB reservation at Disney Springs at 10:40 in the morning.  Total waste of a day.


----------



## Raya

Disneymom1126 said:


> FYI - more availability was opened up this morning both for Free Dining and for Room Only Discounts in September and October.  I was unable to get into POFQ with a RO discount when they were first released, but was able to change it this morning!



how did you find out about the discount? I'm searching for one, but always seem to find out too late.


----------



## keishashadow

monique5 said:


> OP will post regarding attending party, but Columbus Day is Canada's Thanksgiving. PP saying that week was crowded due to this.



uhoh didn't know thanks.  may just book the week prior



Spoiledraf said:


> Your lucky  my wife procrastinated too long and could only get a 7:30 reservation for the castle on  party night.  It's a big deal for her to take my youngest grand daughter but it just aggravates me that she waited so long to make a decision and is now wasting valuable party time.  And to boot, she has a BBB reservation at Disney Springs at 10:40 in the morning.  Total waste of a day.



a dining res during the party really cuts into the time your are 'dearly' paying.  Maybe you can talk her into doing it another night.


----------



## monique5

Raya said:


> how did you find out about the discount? I'm searching for one, but always seem to find out too late.



See Post #2 for discounts during parties this year. Discounts are on main page of Disney official website. Then places like, Chip & Co., wdwmagic.com, Build A Better Mouse Trip, Mousesavers, Allears.net., etc. - websites like these & they have newsletters you can sign up for.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Raya said:


> how did you find out about the discount? I'm searching for one, but always seem to find out too late.



For discounts I watch the Disney Resorts and Disney Dining forums here (they both have discount threads) and then also generally watch the theme park attractions and strategies thread...

Also, a lot of times Disney doesn't release all of the rooms available for a discount at once.  The Room Only discounts have been out for a month or so now, but there wasn't a lot of availability initially, so I've been checking when I wake up in the morning to see if there is any availability specifically at POFQ for my dates and finally this morning they must have released more rooms because after weeks of no availability there was multiple room types available.  I wouldn't be surprised if they do another release of rooms in July depending on what occupancy is looking like.  There's also usually a set of Room Only discounts announced in mid-July, so you can keep your eyes open for that too.  There's a website that keeps track of the dates discounts have been released historically going back 4-5 years.  If you google   "disney world historic resort discounts" it will come up.


----------



## Legendofthehawk

anyone have opinions on dates? We're looking at either the 27th or the 31st.   The kids and I have done Halloween before and it's been awesome.  Price difference is about 50 dollars total between the days I think.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Spoiledraf said:


> Your lucky  my wife procrastinated too long and could only get a 7:30 reservation for the castle on  party night.  It's a big deal for her to take my youngest grand daughter but it just aggravates me that she waited so long to make a decision and is now wasting valuable party time.  And to boot, she has a BBB reservation at Disney Springs at 10:40 in the morning.  Total waste of a day.



That's a bummer! But tell her to keep trying. Just yesterday I managed to find a bog for 5:45pm on our party day, so I'd be very surprised if she couldn't get a better time with some perseverance. Good luck!


----------



## monique5

Legendofthehawk said:


> anyone have opinions on dates? We're looking at either the 27th or the 31st.   The kids and I have done Halloween before and it's been awesome.  Price difference is about 50 dollars total between the days I think.



I would say the 31st since its Halloween, the WOW factor, but you've done that. If $ is a deciding factor, then definitely the 27th. I would guess Monday & Thursday nights are better crowd wise, but this is last week of parties. Crowds should be better on Thursday, 27th since Monday is actually Halloween & last party.


----------



## Lehuaann

Legendofthehawk said:


> anyone have opinions on dates? We're looking at either the 27th or the 31st.   The kids and I have done Halloween before and it's been awesome.  Price difference is about 50 dollars total between the days I think.



We attended the Oct 27 (Tues) and Nov 1 parties last year, both of which were sold-out.  Actually, all dates surrounding Halloween were sold-out, so I wouldn't base my decision on crowds.  The only difference is the price...and being there _on_ Halloween.  Had I not LAGGED last year, we would've definitely been there on Halloween night...


----------



## monique5

*82 Days Until the 1st MNSSHP!*


----------



## cmarsh31

Looks like our date is set for 10/4! We're doing a primarily US trip but a little side trip to MNSSHP for our MK fix! We went in 2014 - it was great, but we definitely didn't make the most of it (arrival day, did the whole afternoon in the park, stood in line for Captain Jack for hours...) this time we'll be sleeping in having a relaxing resort morning, late lunch at Kona and be at the gates by 3:30. Hopefully I'll be able to get a few good FPs and we can spend the night enjoying a great night! If we're lucky, the fact that it's a Tues and the first of a price increase ticket night will keep some people away!


----------



## ml sumner

cmarsh31 said:


> Looks like our date is set for 10/4! We're doing a primarily US trip but a little side trip to MNSSHP for our MK fix! We went in 2014 - it was great, but we definitely didn't make the most of it (arrival day, did the whole afternoon in the park, stood in line for Captain Jack for hours...) this time we'll be sleeping in having a relaxing resort morning, late lunch at Kona and be at the gates by 3:30. Hopefully I'll be able to get a few good FPs and we can spend the night enjoying a great night! If we're lucky, the fact that it's a Tues and the first of a price increase ticket night will keep some people away!


My family will be there that same night, so I'm hoping for lower crowds too.


----------



## Goldys4

Just bought our tickets for October 23! First MNSSHP! We're combining it with my daughter dancing at Disney with her Dance studio (probably at Disney Springs). Looking forward to a fun vacation


----------



## DeRoche_Coach

FYI Pirates Lesgue has opened up their times past the normal time of 3:00. I got a reservation for 2 at 4:15 on one of the dates. These will go fast


----------



## monique5

*80 Days Until the 1st MNSSHP!*


----------



## ShinyRedGloss

This may have been answered but has anyone seen Jack and Sally and then immediately saw the 7D? We saw Jack and Sally last year. We lined up on a sold out night around 4:45 and got through the line by about 5:45. I am hoping to hit up both before 7:30 but maybe that's a pipe dream.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

JackOfHearts said:


> But that's  30mins on top of the 1.5hr wait starting at 5:30pm, right? So it's really closer to 2hrs. I think we will skip the harder to meet characters, but I do want to meet the princesses if the princes are with them this year.



That's it exactly. I got in line at 5:30p and then it was 30 minutes to wait when they actually started the character meet at 7pm for the Seven Dwarves so the total wait time was 2 hours. I was solo and planned for that so I was ok. 
Alot of people had grabbed CS dinner and were eating it in the line to keep their group occupied. I thought that was a good idea. Some must've done that in previous years because they were prepared with their own bags to bring it in the line.


----------



## michelepa

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Alot of people had grabbed CS dinner and were eating it in the line to keep their group occupied. I thought that was a good idea. Some must've done that in previous years because they were prepared with their own bags to bring it in the line.



Does "CS" mean counter service?  At first I thought it was an actual restaurant but can't find a place with those initials. 

I'm trying to figure out what to do about dinner for our first ever party night on Sept 2nd. DD(12) loves Jack and Sally so I'm thinking eating in the line is a good idea for us as well. 

We don't want to waste a minute of party activities to eat.

So I guess one would bring their own bag because quick service food is usually served on trays/there is no carry out bag option anywhere? 
Last year I think our only park quick service was in AK at Dinosaurus so I don't know much about the set up.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

CS does mean counter service. The people who had their own bags were using brown bags from home or Disney bags that I guess they asked for at one of the gift shops before getting their food.
There isn't a carry out bag at the counter service restaurants unfortunately. 

I was wondering if they couldn't have just used the trays but then they would have to keep track of the trays and take the trays back to the restaurant at some point so having their own bags worked better.


----------



## Lehuaann

michelepa said:


> Does "CS" mean counter service?  At first I thought it was an actual restaurant but can't find a place with those initials.



You have to forgive some of us who've been around a while.  I, too, still catch myself calling it CS instead of QS...


----------



## monique5

Our Halloween trip is coming together. I new back in 2014, that we would do MNSSHP in 2016. We celebrated our 10 year anniversary @ WDW in 2014 & attended MVMCP - loved it! 

Well life happens & plans change.  We haven't been back to the World since last June, can't wait to return. Haven't thought about what we'll do outside of attending 2 MNSSHP. DD8 has grown since I had this idea. Ha! Of course she has its 2 years later. More PL instead of BBB. More sports than princesses. Sad mom here, but loving the idea of different experiences @ WDW.

Booked resort last November. Made ADRs on 180D mark, able to get what we wanted. Reserved PL & BBB, you never know. Purchased tickets for party on Halloween along with Dessert Package on release day @ 11:08 pm CST. Booked return flight when SW had $99 deal last week. Check SW App almost daily, so purchased departure tickets yesterday for $104.  This has been the cheapest in 2.5 years. Only wish we had the $54 deals. Our trip is coming along nicely. Need to purchase park tickets & upgrade DDP. Need to purchase MNSSHP tickets for the 30th. Now to work on party plan for both nights. Thinking of SW theme 1 night & pirate theme the other.

How's your planning going? Things changed? Still need to purchase things?


----------



## publix subs

Just switched over from All Star Sports to Pop Century and ended up saving a few bucks with a new promotion. 4 nights from October 28th-November 1st ended up being like $420.


----------



## 1lilspark

I'm kind of curious to see if after the Orlando Shooting they do Ban adults from dressing up at the party/for run disney races all together as I know after Paris that was initially the plan before opting for stricter costume guidelines instead...
I'm not planning on attending the party but I do have a race coming up and the unknown has put a halt on my costume planning


----------



## graceclaire925

Does anyone know when the maps come out for the Halloween parties?


----------



## monique5

graceclaire925 said:


> Does anyone know when the maps come out for the Halloween parties?



Typically after the 1st party. Once 2016 MNSSHP Map available, post #1 will be updated with the current map.


----------



## laurainsem

So where is the best place to purchase some Disney themed costumes?


----------



## monique5

laurainsem said:


> So where is the best place to purchase some Disney themed costumes?



Adults???


----------



## cmarsh31

monique5 said:


> Our Halloween trip is coming together. I new back in 2014, that we would do MNSSHP in 2016. We celebrated our 10 year anniversary @ WDW in 2014 & attended MVMCP - loved it!
> 
> Well life happens & plans change.  We haven't been back to the World since last June, can't wait to return. Haven't thought about what we'll do outside of attending 2 MNSSHP. DD8 has grown since I had this idea. Ha! Of course she has its 2 years later. More PL instead of BBB. More sports than princesses. Sad mom here, but loving the idea of different experiences @ WDW.
> 
> Booked resort last November. Made ADRs on 180D mark, able to get what we wanted. Reserved PL & BBB, you never know. Purchased tickets for party on Halloween along with Dessert Package on release day @ 11:08 pm CST. Booked return flight when SW had $99 deal last week. Check SW App almost daily, so purchased departure tickets yesterday for $104.  This has been the cheapest in 2.5 years. Only wish we had the $54 deals. Our trip is coming along nicely. Need to purchase park tickets & upgrade DDP. Need to purchase MNSSHP tickets for the 30th. Now to work on party plan for both nights. Thinking of SW theme 1 night & pirate theme the other.
> 
> How's your planning going? Things changed? Still need to purchase things?



Similar planning but way less in advance - this is a "spontaneous" trip for us (I only started planning in February ). Bought SW tickets the same way - snagged departures for $98, return for $110 (but still checking that daily bc I don't love the timing). We spent WAY too long in line for Captain Jack in 2014 - this time will be basically all rides, etc and no characters. Losing almost 2 hours of party time was fine when we were there for the whole day, but this time our Party night will be our only Disney day (US trip). Doing a big lunch at 2pm so just snacks & ice cream during the parade should be all we need.

Remembered yesterday that I need to start finding ponchos for this trip! We were there during the monsoon week in 2014. No way am I going the exact same weekend again without appropriate rain gear! Can't believe this is really happening!


----------



## monique5

*74 Days Until the 1st MNSSHP!*


----------



## monique5

laurainsem said:


> So where is the best place to purchase some Disney themed costumes?



http://www.disneystore.com/disney/store/DSISearch?Searchstr=adult+costume&storeId=10051&catalogId=10002&langId=-1&pageCmdName=homeLandingPage&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0&Nu=pProductID&Nr=pPublished:1&Ntk=All_Shopping&Ntt=adult+costume&D=adult+costume&Dr=pPublished:1

http://www.halloweenexpress.com/

http://www.costumeexpress.com/c/adult-costumes/fairytale-storybook/_/N-aZ1rZ1z141up

Party City - Online


----------



## laurainsem

monique5 said:


> http://www.disneystore.com/disney/store/DSISearch?Searchstr=adult+costume&storeId=10051&catalogId=10002&langId=-1&pageCmdName=homeLandingPage&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0&Nu=pProductID&Nr=pPublished:1&Ntk=All_Shopping&Ntt=adult+costume&D=adult+costume&Dr=pPublished:1
> 
> http://www.halloweenexpress.com/
> 
> http://www.costumeexpress.com/c/adult-costumes/fairytale-storybook/_/N-aZ1rZ1z141up
> 
> Party City - Online



Thank you!


----------



## Sharongal74

My DD asked go do the pirate league since the other DD is golfing with DH on the trip. Was able to get a 5 pm appt on our party night September 8! (I was shocked) She is so excited!!


----------



## FoxC63

I love seeing all the kids go to town on their Halloween outfits!  One of the things I implemented during our Disney trips is every time  we see a princess all dolled up DH & DS bow and I'll do a curtsy.  Parents are grateful and the girls love the attention!  

Pirates get their Cummings too!  Arrgh!


----------



## old feller

FeralCatRogue said:


> The second one screams disney!


Agreed


----------



## monique5

Sharongal74 said:


> My DD asked go do the pirate league since the other DD is golfing with DH on the trip. Was able to get a 5 pm appt on our party night September 8! (I was shocked) She is so excited!!



So exciting. Remember you can get 3 FP+ b/t 3:30-6:30pm & can enter park @ 4pm.


----------



## anneboleyn

monique5 said:


> Our Halloween trip is coming together. I new back in 2014, that we would do MNSSHP in 2016. We celebrated our 10 year anniversary @ WDW in 2014 & attended MVMCP - loved it!
> 
> Well life happens & plans change.  We haven't been back to the World since last June, can't wait to return. Haven't thought about what we'll do outside of attending 2 MNSSHP. DD8 has grown since I had this idea. Ha! Of course she has its 2 years later. More PL instead of BBB. More sports than princesses. Sad mom here, but loving the idea of different experiences @ WDW.
> 
> Booked resort last November. Made ADRs on 180D mark, able to get what we wanted. Reserved PL & BBB, you never know. Purchased tickets for party on Halloween along with Dessert Package on release day @ 11:08 pm CST. Booked return flight when SW had $99 deal last week. Check SW App almost daily, so purchased departure tickets yesterday for $104.  This has been the cheapest in 2.5 years. Only wish we had the $54 deals. Our trip is coming along nicely. Need to purchase park tickets & upgrade DDP. Need to purchase MNSSHP tickets for the 30th. Now to work on party plan for both nights. Thinking of SW theme 1 night & pirate theme the other.
> 
> How's your planning going? Things changed? Still need to purchase things?



Your plans are coming together nicely! Isn't planning fun? I enjoy the planning of the trip almost as much as the trip itself lol. 

I still need to get my DD9 her costume. I am not wearing a costume but I found a super cute MNSSHP muscle shirt online so I am excited to wear that!


----------



## Kellett

I just bought our tickets to MNSSHP!! Ahh I'm so excited! Oct 6 can't wait!


----------



## TerryandDoug

It's our first time going to MNSSHP, and we also are interested in the Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package.  When I try to book online, it looks like there is no availability (Friday 10/21 and Sunday 10/23).  Does anyone know if there is a possibility that availability will show up again at a later date?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

If your two people its almost impossible to get them to book you i've found out. But i'd call and see I was able to book by phone but not online.


----------



## Tbella

monique5 said:


> So exciting. Remember you can get 3 FP+ b/t 3:30-6:30pm & can enter park @ 4pm.



If I have my MNSSHP tix linked in MDE, can I book FP+ for our party date 60 days out?


----------



## kyomagi

Tbella said:


> If I have my MNSSHP tix linked in MDE, can I book FP+ for our party date 60 days out?



from 4-7 only.  you need regular admission tix for the early day and no fast passes after 7


----------



## monique5

Tbella said:


> If I have my MNSSHP tix linked in MDE, can I book FP+ for our party date 60 days out?



Yes, if you have an onsite resort reservation. The 60D/30D offsite still applies for FP+. FP+ times should be 3:30-6:30pm.


----------



## monique5

TerryandDoug said:


> It's our first time going to MNSSHP, and we also are interested in the Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package.  When I try to book online, it looks like there is no availability (Friday 10/21 and Sunday 10/23).  Does anyone know if there is a possibility that availability will show up again at a later date?



I believe October 31st is Sold Out, but all other dates should be available. I couldn't book online for 3 people, but when I would try for 1, or 4, or 5 it showed availability. I had to call for our party of 3. *Call!*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

TerryandDoug said:


> It's our first time going to MNSSHP, and we also are interested in the Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package.  When I try to book online, it looks like there is no availability (Friday 10/21 and Sunday 10/23).  Does anyone know if there is a possibility that availability will show up again at a later date?





FeralCatRogue said:


> If your two people its almost impossible to get them to book you i've found out. But i'd call and see I was able to book by phone but not online.



I was able to book by calling.  No availability for two was showing online, but there was availability for three, four, five, etc.  The CM was able to "over-ride" their system, so to speak, by booking us as a party of three (2 adults and an infant).  The infant rings in at a zero cost, but satisfies their requirement for the party of three .  At any rate, it worked....we're booked, only charged for two and I don't suppose anyone will question a thing when we don't show up with an infant in tow

I am sure can also use this work-around when booking online, and it will yield the same results.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> I believe October 31st is Sold Out



Oct. 31st is Sold Out - Hmmm are you sure?

  A while back I tried to book my tickets for 3pp, but it would not go through instead a message appeared stating I need to call the number listed, so I did.  The female CM told me I couldn't purchase them, that the tickets (Oct. 31st) were being sold on the day of the event only.  So I tried the main phone number and was able to order them.  Don't know what that was about, don't really care now as I have my tickets! Oh yeah!  Party like it's 1999!


----------



## FoxC63

TerryandDoug said:


> It's our first time going to MNSSHP, and we also are interested in the Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package.  When I try to book online, it looks like there is no availability (Friday 10/21 and Sunday 10/23).  Does anyone know if there is a possibility that availability will show up again at a later date?



Just a question:  If it's your first MNSSHP why would you want to purchase the Happy Hallowishes Desert Premium Package?  I really wouldn't recommend it to a first timer, there's so much to do.  I would recommend it to those who have "been there and done that" and are looking for a new experience to enhance their Halloween Night.  Are you fully aware of all that's available?


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Oct. 31st is Sold Out - Hmmm are you sure?
> 
> A while back I tried to book my tickets for 3pp, but it would not go through instead a message appeared stating I need to call the number listed, so I did.  The female CM told me I couldn't purchase them, that the tickets (Oct. 31st) were being sold on the day of the event only.  So I tried the main phone number and was able to order them.  Don't know what that was about, don't really care now as I have my tickets! Oh yeah!  Party like it's 1999!



I'm with you! I purchased mine on May 5th, Day tickets went on sale. Had to call though. Posted earlier in thread on how tickets increased within hours of going on sale & Disney official website took almost 48hrs to update prices. Called back another day about October 30th, & of course asked about 31st, CM stated October 31st sold out --- which I posted earlier in thread too. I know CMs sometimes get things wrong & are not in the know---nicest way to say it & leave it right there. But I would hope telling me it was sold out would be accurate, they do have reservation program @ fingertip.

EDIT: This info is regarding the HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package. Checked for Party of 1-8, No times available. Who knows?


----------



## FoxC63

KT0191 said:


> Really debating doing the party now. My best friend was supposed to be coming with me and my 3 year old but now she can't. I am debating either doing the party or doing Pirates and Pals for the Halloween fireworks (we did Wishes last year and it was great). Anyone have any thoughts? Would you brave MNSSHP alone with a 3 year old? Lol.



A MNSSHP with a 3year old is not new, however.... majority of the parents we saw with small children honestly look miserable due to lines.  Pirate & Pals is awesome and that's where we took our son before braving MNSSHP.  It was mainly due to the his level of fear (of the great unknown).  We did this on Halloween night, we all dressed as pirates and had a fabulous time!  Disney CM's made sure everyone was well taken care of.  My son will be 13 as we head our way to MNSSHP Oct. 27 & 31 and asked if we could do Pirates & Pals, but I already purchased the tickets.  Thank goodness you're never too old or too cool to be a kid!

Either way you and yours will have a great time no matter what you choose to do, but read other comments and think about booking your Pirate & Pals or purchasing your MNSSHP tickets soon.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> I'm with you! I purchased mine on May 5th, Day tickets went on sale. Had to call though. Posted earlier in thread on how tickets increased within hours of going on sale & Disney official website took almost 48hrs to update prices. Called back another day about October 30th, & of course asked about 31st, CM stated October 31st sold out --- which I posted earlier in thread too. I know CMs sometimes get things wrong & are not in the know---nicest way to say it & leave it right there. But I would hope telling me it was sold out would be accurate, they do have reservation program @ fingertip.
> 
> EDIT: Checked for Party of 1-8, No times available. Who knows?



I'm a newbie, are you going to post the sold out dates on the main thread?


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> I'm a newbie, are you going to post the sold out dates on the main thread?



MNSSHP Sold Out Dates will be noted in Post #1. As of now, no sold out dates have been announced. However, I was referencing the HalloWishes Premium Dessert Package for October 31st being sold out. In earlier post, OP was referring to not being able to purchase Dessert Party online???


----------



## Iowamomof4

monique5 said:


> MNSSHP Sold Out Dates will be noted in Post #1. As of now, no sold out dates have been announced. However, I was referencing the HalloWishes Premium Dessert Package for October 31st being sold out. In earlier post, OP was referring to not being able to purchase Dessert Party online???



Oh my, I totally thought you were talking about MNSSHP being sold out! I even went back to read the OP you were responding to but it still wasn't completely clear. Makes sense now though. I imagine those dessert parties do sell out quickly, being a smaller event.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> MNSSHP Sold Out Dates will be noted in Post #1. As of now, no sold out dates have been announced. However, I was referencing the HalloWishes Premium Dessert Package for October 31st being sold out. In earlier post, OP was referring to not being able to purchase Dessert Party online???




I also thought you meant certain MNSSHP were sold out.  I'm glad Iowamonof4 and I got it wrong.  Thanks for getting back so quickly.  I'm sure that would have freaked a few people out if it were true! Ha


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> Our Halloween trip is coming together. I new back in 2014, that we would do MNSSHP in 2016. We celebrated our 10 year anniversary @ WDW in 2014 & attended MVMCP - loved it!
> 
> Well life happens & plans change.  We haven't been back to the World since last June, can't wait to return. Haven't thought about what we'll do outside of attending 2 MNSSHP. DD8 has grown since I had this idea. Ha! Of course she has its 2 years later. More PL instead of BBB. More sports than princesses. Sad mom here, but loving the idea of different experiences @ WDW.
> 
> Booked resort last November. Made ADRs on 180D mark, able to get what we wanted. Reserved PL & BBB, you never know. Purchased tickets for party on Halloween along with Dessert Package on release day @ 11:08 pm CST. Booked return flight when SW had $99 deal last week. Check SW App almost daily, so purchased departure tickets yesterday for $104.  This has been the cheapest in 2.5 years. Only wish we had the $54 deals. Our trip is coming along nicely. Need to purchase park tickets & upgrade DDP. Need to purchase MNSSHP tickets for the 30th. Now to work on party plan for both nights. Thinking of SW theme 1 night & pirate theme the other.
> 
> How's your planning going? Things changed? Still need to purchase things?




It's official! We're attending 2 MNSSHP. Purchased tickets for 2nd party today! Going October 30th & 31st. Still in shock regarding ticket prices. But done now, so time to have a party plan & enjoy.


----------



## princessfionasmom

Just bought my tickets for October 20th!!  There will be 10 of us all together. I bought my sister her ticket for her birthday which is Sunday. I can't wait to give it to her, I have the paper print out in this huge reusable bag I got at the Disney Store


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> It's official! We're attending 2 MNSSHP. Purchased tickets for 2nd party today! Going October 30th & 31st. Still in shock regarding ticket prices. But done now, so time to have a party plan & enjoy.



 Soo EXCITED for for both!!!!  Are you going to wear costumes?


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Soo EXCITED for for both!!!!  Are you going to wear costumes?



Yes! Reservations @ both BBB & PL. But leaning towards 30th - SW & 31st - pirates/empress. Reservations for all of us @ PL, 3ppl.


----------



## monique5

princessfionasmom said:


> Just bought my tickets for October 20th!!  There will be 10 of us all together. I bought my sister her ticket for her birthday which is Sunday. I can't wait to give it to her, I have the paper print out in this huge reusable bag I got at the Disney Store



Exciting!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Yes! Reservations @ both BBB & PL. But leaning towards 30th - SW & 31st - pirates/empress. Reservations for all of us @ PL, 3ppl.




You're going, you're going!!!! Waaahoooo!


----------



## monique5

*70 Days Until the 1st MNSSHP!*


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> You're going, you're going!!!! Waaahoooo!



Love it! Yes, we are going! We are beyond excited!!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Yes! Reservations @ both BBB & PL. But leaning towards 30th - SW & 31st - pirates/empress. Reservations for all of us @ PL, 3ppl.



Ha!  These abbreviations are driving me nuts!  I get I’m a newbie but still they get me so confused I actually have to re-read the post, sometimes go to google just to get a clear understanding – how funny!

Yeah, and get this – I just started texting with my phone about a year ago AND my 13 year old DS had to set up my phone for me – even though he doesn’t even own one!!! Hahaha – times are a changing and I’m getting older, ugh!!!
On the brighter side, I still got my groove on! Oh yah


----------



## FoxC63

I say we party goers get together at MNSSHP and take a pic and post it here!!! It would be awesome to have a costume contest too.  We could get Disney CM's to pick the winners! I just love Halloween!!!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> I say we party goers get together at MNSSHP and take a pic and post it here!!! It would be awesome to have a costume contest too.  We could get Disney CM's to pick the winners! I just love Halloween!!!



You go! I had to figure out Disney abbreviations too. Sounds like a plan. Also, go to 1st post of thread, link for Official MNSSHP Dis members that are attending, dates attending, costumes & where they plan to eat. Thread is Set up in order of parties. Will have photos from this year, has link to last year's thread which includes photos.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> You go! I had to figure out Disney abbreviations too. Sounds like a plan. Also, go to 1st post of thread, link for Official MNSSHP Dis members that are attending, dates attending, costumes & where they plan to eat. Thread is Set up in order of parties. Will have photos from this year, has link to last year's thread which includes photos.



Oh!!! Could you have made my day any brighter??!!
I'm still waiting to be put the on party list But i love where you're coming from


----------



## FoxC63

I'm so excited!!! 
Quick question:  My DS is allergic to peanuts does Disney allow for him to switch out his peanut filled treats with non-peanut treats at the end of the party?
Please say yes, please say yes - fingers crossed


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> Oh!!! Could you have made my day any brighter??!!
> I'm still waiting to be put the on party list But i love where you're coming from



Yes, I understand smitch is out of town and will update when she can.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, I understand smitch is out of town and will update when she can.



You posted this before me. Lol! I have to post my updated info there too. Was deciding b/t 27th/28th & 30th.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> I'm so excited!!!
> Quick question:  My DS is allergic to peanuts does Disney allow for him to switch out his peanut filled treats with non-peanut treats at the end of the party?
> Please say yes, please say yes - fingers crossed



Not sure about switching out, but options are available for those with allergies. Go to Post #1, should be under Tricks or Treats, or where to find treats. Gives location(s) on where allergy options are found. 

Sorry no links, screen shots or listing info here.  But it is in the 1st post. On iPhone only today, and this year has been the most that I've used it for stuff like this. Still mostly use 1 finger, haven't mastered the 2 hand typing on the phone. Ha! I do try to add the info to the post & reference where it's found in the 1st post. Oh, well! WE're going to Disney!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Yep they have a place where people with allergies can get allergy friendly treats, I don't know exactly how it works though.


----------



## FoxC63

FeralCatRogue said:


> Yep they have a place where people with allergies can get allergy friendly treats, I don't know exactly how it works though.



FeralCatRogue - buddy good to hear from you!  I have you and monique5 as "follow".  Don't really know how that works here, but I'm sure I'll figure it out.

I sort of remember people could exchange their treats some where on Main Street - Town Hall ?, but that was a few years ago.  Typically I give DS a quarter for every nut product and leave the candy in the room.  Any other suggestions as to what to do with it would be greatly appreciated as it's not why we're actually there nor do I want to take it back with me.  My hips cannot take another inch!  Ha!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Not sure about switching out, but options are available for those with allergies. Go to Post #1, should be under Tricks or Treats, or where to find treats. Gives location(s) on where allergy options are found.
> 
> monique5 - you are just pure sun shine!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> You posted this before me. Lol! I have to post my updated info there too. Was deciding b/t 27th/28th & 30th.



DH, DS and I will be going on Oct 27 & 31, FeralCatRogue will be attending Oct 31st as well.  

DH wants to eat at Beaches & Cream on Oct 30th and I cannot get an ADR - ugh!!!  I thought I was all done with my planning to.  I don't think we're ever really done, when dis members start rolling in the info about the party I'm sure things will change up a bit.


----------



## keishashadow

FoxC63 said:


> FeralCatRogue - buddy good to hear from you!  I have you and monique5 as "follow".  Don't really know how that works here, but I'm sure I'll figure it out.
> 
> I sort of remember people could exchange their treats some where on Main Street - Town Hall ?, but that was a few years ago.  Typically I give DS a quarter for every nut product and leave the candy in the room.  Any other suggestions as to what to do with it would be greatly appreciated as it's not why we're actually there nor do I want to take it back with me.  My hips cannot take another inch!  Ha!



We leave majority in room, would like to think mouse keeping does something with it other than toss.

Jmho re dessert parties during parties - booked one during MVMCP last year.  Near holiday when I thought it would be busy.  Nicebut I'm not fan of the overhang of roof that blocks view for most, unless you walk up to rail to view.  It also seemed to be a bit of 'a waste' as it cut into actual party time...as in we could do a dessert party on non-event night.  

I thought the Osborne lights (RIP) dessert party totally opposite, so nice to have a place to plant it and take it all in one last time.


----------



## FoxC63

keishashadow said:


> We leave majority in room, would like to think mouse keeping does something with it other than toss.
> 
> Jmho re dessert parties during parties - booked one during MVMCP last year.  Near holiday when I thought it would be busy.  Nicebut I'm not fan of the overhang of roof that blocks view for most, unless you walk up to rail to view.  It also seemed to be a bit of 'a waste' as it cut into actual party time...as in we could do a dessert party on non-event night.
> 
> I thought the Osborne lights (RIP) dessert party totally opposite, so nice to have a place to plant it and take it all in one last time.



Yeah, I see your point.  A lot of people talk about the differences with the dessert parties.  I wish I would have seen the Osborne lights but I followed the "Low crowd calendar" and missed it.  And now it's gone!!! Ugh!

This Halloween I'm going against the grain and following the masses on Oct 29th we'll be heading to MK.  This is NOT a recommended park at all, but I want to see the Electrical Parade and Wishes as I haven't seen them in such a long time.

Have you had any luck in trying to convince your Mom to wear a costume?


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> *70 Days Until the 1st MNSSHP!*



As we approach 60D, hope MNSSHP details will start to be announced--- merchandise, Sorcerer card, etc. On another note, MVMCP now has a Holiday Wishes Dessert Party which includes special parade & fireworks viewing. In past, only had regular Wishes Dessert Party during MVMCP.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Yeah, I see your point.  A lot of people talk about the differences with the dessert parties.  I wish I would have seen the Osborne lights but I followed the "Low crowd calendar" and missed it.  And now it's gone!!! Ugh!
> 
> This Halloween I'm going against the grain and following the masses on Oct 29th we'll be heading to MK.  This is NOT a recommended park at all, but I want to see the Electrical Parade and Wishes as I haven't seen them in such a long time.
> 
> Have you had any luck in trying to convince your Mom to wear a costume?



We did the Frozen Dessert Package in 2014 @ HS. We enjoyed it, especially since rained all day. Enjoyed OL when wasn't pouring, but lights didn't dance due to weather. Glad we got to experience even though wasn't fully functioning. But don't know what I was missing, since that only time I've seen them.

Saturday, 29th, is our AK day. Plan to enjoy some of the nighttime experiences & sleep in on Sunday.


----------



## Kellett

We are going to MNSSHP in Oct and I really want to dress up our fam as the incredibles but cm told me on the phone that we wouldn't be able to wear the simple black eye masks is this true?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

There posted rules on the site says over 14 can't wear masks, but they've said face paint is fine.


----------



## Melanie415

Question regarding Pirate's League:  Will we be able to get to the Pirate's League for a 4:10pm reservation if we enter as early as we can with our MNSSHP ticket?


----------



## monique5

Melanie415 said:


> Question regarding Pirate's League:  Will we be able to get to the Pirate's League for a 4:10pm reservation if we enter as early as we can with our MNSSHP ticket?



On time, possibly not. Earliest you can enter MK with MNSSHP ticket is 4pm, party actually starts @ 7pm. PL asks that you arrive 15 minutes early, which I wouldn't worry about so much. However, not sure of late arrival policy. Guess it's doable, if you arrive early for entry, but have to take into account crowds, walking time, etc. They're opened later for MNSSHP, think times opened up about 2 weeks ago. So guess may be on tighter schedule than on regular day & times. Walk fast!


----------



## HollyMD

I need opinions. We are trying to decide between 3 parties: Sunday, Oct 2, Tuesday Oct 4, and Thursday Oct 6. WE have never been.  I know I've read that Sun and Tues parties are usually the lowest crowd. But that week, the Tues party is the one that does not offer passholder discounts. My problem with Sunday is this: we were wanting to sleep in and hang out at the resort the morning of the party and not go until around 3 or so to the parks, and that would be hard on Sunday, as we are coming in Sat night for one night at POR, then Sunday, will be heading over to AKL. WE would have to be checked out Sunday by 11, and while I know we could still use/enjoy the resort, we wouldn't have the convenience of a room to go back to to shower/change, etc. We had originally planned to buy for Tues, the 4th, but I see Epcot is open until 11 that night and that would fit into our F&W plans best to go there that night(to avoid the weekends). That leaves the possibility of Thursday, the 6th. Which may be more crowded. Decisions, decisions. Any helpful opinions?


----------



## monique5

HollyMD said:


> I need opinions. We are trying to decide between 3 parties: Sunday, Oct 2, Tuesday Oct 4, and Thursday Oct 6. WE have never been.  I know I've read that Sun and Tues parties are usually the lowest crowd. But that week, the Tues party is the one that does not offer passholder discounts. My problem with Sunday is this: we were wanting to sleep in and hang out at the resort the morning of the party and not go until around 3 or so to the parks, and that would be hard on Sunday, as we are coming in Sat night for one night at POR, then Sunday, will be heading over to AKL. WE would have to be checked out Sunday by 11, and while I know we could still use/enjoy the resort, we wouldn't have the convenience of a room to go back to to shower/change, etc. We had originally planned to buy for Tues, the 4th, but I see Epcot is open until 11 that night and that would fit into our F&W plans best to go there that night(to avoid the weekends). That leaves the possibility of Thursday, the 6th. Which may be more crowded. Decisions, decisions. Any helpful opinions?



As for which day, activities, park schedule, you'll have to decide which MNSSHP works best for your family travel plans & Disney plans. Regarding party, Sundays & Mondays are reported as having the lowest crowds, but that's also based on the actual date, i.e. Tuesday, October 31st, wouldn't apply to low crowds. With that being said, Monday, October 10th is Columbus Day & Canadian Thanksgiving. Disney crowds overall are higher then. And fall break for some schools occur around Columbus Day. So depending on how families plan their trip, October 6th could potentially have the highest crowds of your 3 dates. 

Lastly, I attended the last MVMCP in 2014, we arrived the day before so our only option, which was a sold out party, but with a plan & entering park @ 4pm we accomplished what we wanted plus some. Meet 7D & Sandy Claws, Minnie in peppermint dress, Scrooge McDuck & Family, All princesses with princes, Santa Goofy & more. Used 3 FP+ b/t 3:30-6:30pm. Rode a couple of rides throughout the night,  watched Frozen castle show, 1st parade & fireworks. So going on low crowd night may have benefits, but having a plan has more benefits IMO.


----------



## keishashadow

FoxC63 said:


> Yeah, I see your point.  A lot of people talk about the differences with the dessert parties.  I wish I would have seen the Osborne lights but I followed the "Low crowd calendar" and missed it.  And now it's gone!!! Ugh!
> 
> This Halloween I'm going against the grain and following the masses on Oct 29th we'll be heading to MK.  This is NOT a recommended park at all, but I want to see the Electrical Parade and Wishes as I haven't seen them in such a long time.
> 
> Have you had any luck in trying to convince your Mom to wear a costume?



On the 29th the idea of having some personal space @ the dessert party is something to consider.

I'm a gramma, at this stage of the game only wear full costume (recycled ones from DCL pirates party) when it's not hot & humid...a rarity @ WDW.  Otherwise it's our "Jason" hockey jerseys lol.  If I ever round up entire family to head down together, they _will _be donning group costumes.  I mentally have my crew outfitted as either Alice in Wonderland characters or Peter Pan/Capt Hook/Mr Smee & lost boys (girls)


----------



## theotherlostprincess

So i havent read thru but we are going to mnsshp again this year. Last time we went was in 2014 when we did thr villian dessert party in the castle. We are plannig to do the tomorrowland terrace dessert party and i was wondering if anyone can point me to a thread with reviews from last year?? Thankssss


----------



## Kellett

I ordered our tickets Tuesday to be mailed to us ...about when do you all think they will be here? I'm too excited and just want to see hard copies of this night of fun!


----------



## monique5

keishashadow said:


> On the 29th the idea of having some personal space @ the dessert party is something to consider.
> 
> I'm a gramma, at this stage of the game only wear full costume (recycled ones from DCL pirates party) when it's not hot & humid...a rarity @ WDW.  Otherwise it's our "Jason" hockey jerseys lol.  If I ever round up entire family to head down together, they _will _be donning group costumes.  I mentally have my crew outfitted as either Alice in Wonderland characters or Peter Pan/Capt Hook/Mr Smee & lost boys (girls)




29th is regular MK day with no party, that's why not recommended. So referring to regular Wishes Dessert Party???

MNSSHP - October 27, 28, 30, 31, 2016, so 2 consecutive parties 2D prior & 2D after.


----------



## monique5

Kellett said:


> I ordered our tickets Tuesday to be mailed to us ...about when do you all think they will be here? I'm too excited and just want to see hard copies of this night of fun!



I received mine within 2 weeks. I agree, nothing like receiving RFID Plastic Card for party. It comes in plain white envelope with just return address, 2 lines, Lake Buena Vista, FL. Your info in clear plastic area.


----------



## monique5

theotherlostprincess said:


> So i havent read thru but we are going to mnsshp again this year. Last time we went was in 2014 when we did thr villian dessert party in the castle. We are plannig to do the tomorrowland terrace dessert party and i was wondering if anyone can point me to a thread with reviews from last year?? Thankssss



Here you go. KtP is my go to guy. I used his info & review for MVMCP 2014, we had a BLAST & a great experience. FYI, he's not an advocate of the extras --- like a party within party, but is reviews are accurate. He didn't recommend for me to do Wishes Dessert Party during MVMCP, but due to age of child @ time, we felt it would work best for us. But with his party touring plans & personal experiences on top of dessert party, we couldn't have hoped for more. Please note when we attended in 2014 only received desserts & special viewing of fireworks during MVMCP.

Lastly, not a thread specifically for HalloWishes Dessert Party that I'm aware of. But check out KtP's review & the other links below. You could also try the Disney Dining Forum.

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/09/17/review-happy-hallowishes-dessert-premium-package/

http://www.disboards.com/threads/hallowishes-dessert-party-question.3508072/

http://mealtrip.com/happy-hallowishes-dessert-party-mnsshp-halloween.asp

https://disneyworldenthusiast.com/2015/08/18/happy-hallowishes-dessert-party/


----------



## FoxC63

keishashadow said:


> On the 29th the idea of having some personal space @ the dessert party is something to consider.
> 
> I'm a gramma, at this stage of the game only wear full costume (recycled ones from DCL pirates party) when it's not hot & humid...a rarity @ WDW.  Otherwise it's our "Jason" hockey jerseys lol.  If I ever round up entire family to head down together, they _will _be donning group costumes.  I mentally have my crew outfitted as either Alice in Wonderland characters or Peter Pan/Capt Hook/Mr Smee & lost boys (girls)



Ha!  You rock Grandma!!!  And I love your costume themes!


----------



## sibesx2

HollyMD said:


> I need opinions. We are trying to decide between 3 parties: Sunday, Oct 2, Tuesday Oct 4, and Thursday Oct 6. WE have never been.  I know I've read that Sun and Tues parties are usually the lowest crowd. But that week, the Tues party is the one that does not offer passholder discounts. My problem with Sunday is this: we were wanting to sleep in and hang out at the resort the morning of the party and not go until around 3 or so to the parks, and that would be hard on Sunday, as we are coming in Sat night for one night at POR, then Sunday, will be heading over to AKL. WE would have to be checked out Sunday by 11, and while I know we could still use/enjoy the resort, we wouldn't have the convenience of a room to go back to to shower/change, etc. We had originally planned to buy for Tues, the 4th, but I see Epcot is open until 11 that night and that would fit into our F&W plans best to go there that night(to avoid the weekends). That leaves the possibility of Thursday, the 6th. Which may be more crowded. Decisions, decisions. Any helpful opinions?



We have the same dilemma. We are arriving very early Sunday morning. I know we are going to need at least a short rest/nap. Since we don't know when we will be able to get into our room we decided against the Sun. party. I don't want to be too tired to enjoy the party! That leaves Tues or Thurs. We decided to go Thurs because of the discount. I know we will have a great time even if it is more crowded!


----------



## harrowgirl

Last year we did Captain Hook, Smee, Peter Pan and Tinkerbell!  so fun!  Got lots of great smiles and comments getting off the Peter Pan ride (which we did multiple times as it is my son's favourite    )


----------



## JustMinnie

Flying into Orlando on 9/20 to stay with a friend who lives in Vero Beach. She's picking me up and we're heading straight to Disney! Only staying 1 night but its 'party night'! This will be my first time going to the Halloween party, so can not wait! Also first time staying deluxe--AKV Jambo House


----------



## monique5

JustMinnie said:


> Flying into Orlando on 9/20 to stay with a friend who lives in Vero Beach. She's picking me up and we're heading straight to Disney! Only staying 1 night but its 'party night'! This will be my first time going to the Halloween party, so can not wait! Also first time staying deluxe--AKV Jambo House



Sweet! You'll love AKL-Jambo House. We do, even though Kidani is our favorite. If you have a chance, eat @ Boma for breakfast & have the jungle juice! Boma is one of our favorite breakfast places @ Disney!


----------



## JessNewt

I need advice!!

My daughter's birthday is on Halloween (she will turn 5) so of course we have tickets to go to the party that night.  But should we consider doing an additional night before that?? It will by my husband, my mother, my 2 kids (4 and 2) and myself.  Would 2 nights be better for the kidos vs just halloween night?


----------



## monique5

JessNewt said:


> I need advice!!
> 
> My daughter's birthday is on Halloween (she will turn 5) so of course we have tickets to go to the party that night.  But should we consider doing an additional night before that?? It will by my husband, my mother, my 2 kids (4 and 2) and myself.  Would 2 nights be better for the kidos vs just halloween night?



How exciting! You could definitely accomplsih more with 2 parties. That's our plan, we have tickets for the 30th & Halloween. We plan to do certain characters & rides, along with party activities (parade, fireworks, castle show) on the 30th, and rest of characters on 31st, party activities (parade, fireworks), trick-or-treat on Halloween -- only ride rides with 3 FP+ on Halloween. 

However, if going for WOW factor & birthday surprise, you loose that with going before Halloween. However, if you go for 2 nights, on birthday/Halloween, you could take DD to BBB. Typically, that have special costume(s) for Halloween that's announced at a later date, i.e. Minnie Mouse Halloween costume. Or your whole family could do PL on Halloween, fairly inexpensive, not sure DD is into pirates, but they do offer Empress & Mermaid packages. If cost a factor, just book DD for PL & take stuff for rest of family --- you can find pirate/princess things cheap @ Hobby Lobby to take with you --- just to make this night SPECIAL for birthday, if go to 2 parties. If go with this idea, juno over to Creative DISigns forum & have a special birthday invite/card/ticket made for Halloween. Happy planning! Maybe we will see you there.


----------



## JessNewt

monique5 said:


> How exciting! You could definitely accomplsih more with 2 parties. That's our plan, we have tickets for the 30th & Halloween. We plan to do certain characters & rides, along with party activities (parade, fireworks, castle show) on the 30th, and rest of characters on 31st, party activities (parade, fireworks), trick-or-treat on Halloween -- only ride rides with 3 FP+ on Halloween.
> 
> However, if going for WOW factor & birthday surprise, you loose that with going before Halloween. However, if you go for 2 nights, on birthday/Halloween, you could take DD to BBB. Typically, that have special costume(s) for Halloween that's announced at a later date, i.e. Minnie Mouse Halloween costume. Or your whole family could do PL on Halloween, fairly inexpensive, not sure DD is into pirates, but they do offer Empress & Mermaid packages. If cost a factor, just book DD for PL & take stuff for rest of family --- you can find pirate/princess things cheap @ Hobby Lobby to take with you --- just to make this night SPECIAL for birthday, if go to 2 parties. If go with this idea, juno over to Creative DISigns forum & have a special birthday invite/card/ticket made for Halloween. Happy planning! Maybe we will see you there.



Thank you so much for the advice!!  I'm thinking of adding October 27th, to give us a preview before her birthday   Now, of course, I want to book a dessert party, which is totally unavailable!  Oh the tough life of a Disney enthusiast


----------



## monique5

JessNewt said:


> Thank you so much for the advice!!  I'm thinking of adding October 27th, to give us a preview before her birthday   Now, of course, I want to book a dessert party, which is totally unavailable!  Oh the tough life of a Disney enthusiast



I believe the Dessert party is sold out for the 31st but not 27th, don't hold me to it the 27th though. There have been problems with making reservations online, mentioned a few pages ago. Everyone that has posted has been able to reserve the Dessert Party by phone. *Call! If you haven't tried that* --1 example, CM made reservation for one DISer for 2A,1C under age of 3, so only paid for 2. I had to call for Dessert Party on Halloween (May 6th), online indicated sold out, but was able to book for 3 by phone, called about 30th later & CM stated 31st Dessert Party was sold out. However, Dessert Party can be cancelled, so keep checking.


----------



## Amunet

Does anyone know when Disney usually releases previews for the new halloween merch for the parties?
I know everyone will report on the first day of the party, but I will be on a Disney cruise during the first two parties, so I'm hoping for previews prior to the first parties


----------



## monique5

Amunet said:


> Does anyone know when Disney usually releases previews for the new halloween merch for the parties?
> I know everyone will report on the first day of the party, but I will be on a Disney cruise during the first two parties, so I'm hoping for previews prior to the first parties



Not sure about previews, but the merchandise arrived @ MK around August 8th last year. However, DPB didn't have an announcement until September 18th last year. 1st Post will be updated as soon as the information is released.

http://www.mousesteps.com/extra-fea...alloween-merchandise-arrives-at-magic-kingdom


----------



## scrappingbuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> Quick question: My DS is allergic to peanuts does Disney allow for him to switch out his peanut filled treats with non-peanut treats at the end of the party?



I've been to the party several times and I don't recall ever getting a treat with nuts, so I don't think it's an issue.  Honestly the candy is just so so, last year there was a nasty coffee flavored wether's hard candy.  I skip the trick or treating, it's all sponsor candy, it's not like trick or treating in a neighborhood.  There are so many other things to do and so little time.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Pulled out the sewing machine this past weekend and started making our costumes!!  So excited!


----------



## monique5

*65 Days Until the 1st MNSSHP!*


----------



## IheartRapunzel

I'm hoping to make a costume this year for the party!! Can't wait


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Opinions needed for my costume!  We're planning on DD being Ariel, DH being Prince Eric and me being Flounder.  Ds decided he didn't want to dress up with us

 This is the photo I am using as my inspiration for my costume.    Should I add a simple tutu for myself to make it more fun, or just go for the shirt and pants?    I would still wear pants or leggings if I add a tutu.    So add a tutu or not?  I can make it myself if that matters


----------



## moremouse

FoxC63 said:


> I'm so excited!!!
> Quick question:  My DS is allergic to peanuts does Disney allow for him to switch out his peanut filled treats with non-peanut treats at the end of the party?
> Please say yes, please say yes - fingers crossed



Last year they had two peanut related candies.  One was a totally generic, rectangular, flat little bar.  It had peanuts in it.  We didn't eat any.  They looked like something my Grandparents would have had.  Second was a baby Snickers.

I so thought that I took a picture of our candy "haul" last year, but I can't find it.  I remember having:

Minitures of Snickers, Milky Way, Butterfingers, Reeses Cups, M and M's, and then Air Heads, Lemonheads, Sour Gummy tape stuff, Peeps, Werthers, Smartie like candy, and couple others I think.  Mostly everything was name brand though.

I hear they have different mixes every year.  Guess we'll see.  

Just have your kids swap their candy at the end of the night.  That's the way my husband and I did it.


----------



## DiannaVM

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Opinions needed for my costume!  We're planning on DD being Ariel, DH being Prince Eric and me being Flounder.  Ds decided he didn't want to dress up with us
> 
> This is the photo I am using as my inspiration for my costume.    Should I add a simple tutu for myself to make it more fun, or just go for the shirt and pants?    I would still wear pants or leggings if I add a tutu.    So add a tutu or not?  I can make it myself if that matters View attachment 178014



I think adding a tutu would look really cute. I would do it!


----------



## Amberleefuta

I'm doing a tutu with shorts for my mermaid costume.


----------



## DiannaVM

moremouse said:


> Last year they had two peanut related candies.  One was a totally generic, rectangular, flat little bar.  It had peanuts in it.  We didn't eat any.  They looked like something my Grandparents would have had.  Second was a baby Snickers.
> 
> I so thought that I took a picture of our candy "haul" last year, but I can't find it.  I remember having:
> 
> Minitures of Snickers, Milky Way, Butterfingers, Reeses Cups, M and M's, and then Air Heads, Lemonheads, Sour Gummy tape stuff, Peeps, Werthers, Smartie like candy, and couple others I think.  Mostly everything was name brand though.
> 
> I hear they have different mixes every year.  Guess we'll see.
> 
> Just have your kids swap their candy at the end of the night.  That's the way my husband and I did it.



Sorry for the double post, but I've never done it myself, but I think you can go to the Firehouse and exchange his candy for something he can eat. They are accommodating to the dietary needs that persons may have.

Someone let me know if I am wrong....


----------



## DisneyLove2015

DiannaVM said:


> I think adding a tutu would look really cute. I would do it!



Thanks!  I don't want to look ridiculously silly but I thought it would be fun!  Completetly outside of my normal comfort zone though!  Guess I was questioning because the character doesn't even wear a dress, so it would seem odd.  

  I had a blast making my daughter's first birthday tutu and its really easy.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Thanks!  I don't want to look ridiculously silly but I thought it would be fun!  Completetly outside of my normal comfort zone though!  Guess I was questioning because the character doesn't even wear a dress, so it would seem odd.
> 
> I had a blast making my daughter's first birthday tutu and its really easy.


It is Halloween. BE SILLY. You have the universe's permission to be silly!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Thanks!  I don't want to look ridiculously silly but I thought it would be fun!  Completetly outside of my normal comfort zone though!  Guess I was questioning because the character doesn't even wear a dress, so it would seem odd.
> 
> I had a blast making my daughter's first birthday tutu and its really easy.


Yes! Embrace the tutu!!  Heck, last year I made a spotted tutu for my Sulley Costume, everyone loved it. I had so many compliments on my costume last year. Tutus are so fun, and fun to make.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Yes! Embrace the tutu!!  Heck, last year I made a spotted tutu for my Sulley Costume, everyone loved it. I had so many compliments on my costume last year. Tutus are so fun, and fun to make.


That tutu is adorable!!!!! 

Thanks everyone!  Tutu it is!!!


----------



## miracledaughter

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Yes! Embrace the tutu!!  Heck, last year I made a spotted tutu for my Sulley Costume, everyone loved it. I had so many compliments on my costume last year. Tutus are so fun, and fun to make.


I love this! How'd you make it? Is this an easy, medium, or hard project?


----------



## monique5

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Opinions needed for my costume!  We're planning on DD being Ariel, DH being Prince Eric and me being Flounder.  Ds decided he didn't want to dress up with us
> 
> This is the photo I am using as my inspiration for my costume.    Should I add a simple tutu for myself to make it more fun, or just go for the shirt and pants?    I would still wear pants or leggings if I add a tutu.    So add a tutu or not?  I can make it myself if that matters View attachment 178014



Add the tutu!!!


----------



## monique5

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Yes! Embrace the tutu!!  Heck, last year I made a spotted tutu for my Sulley Costume, everyone loved it. I had so many compliments on my costume last year. Tutus are so fun, and fun to make.



Super cute!!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

moremouse said:


> I so thought that I took a picture of our candy "haul" last year, but I can't find it.  I remember having:
> 
> Minitures of Snickers, Milky Way, Butterfingers, Reeses Cups, M and M's, and then Air Heads, Lemonheads, Sour Gummy tape stuff, Peeps, Werthers, Smartie like candy, and couple others I think.  Mostly everything was name brand though.



Here was one of our bags from last year's parties:


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

miracledaughter said:


> I love this! How'd you make it? Is this an easy, medium, or hard project?


Thanks everyone!

Its not hard to make at all, takes a little time but pretty easy. This is an adult one that I made for myself. Instead of elastic for the "waistband" I used a 2" wide ribbon, long enough to tie around me with extra for the bow. This is nice as you tie it on, instead of stepping into it.

I cut the rolls of tulle into strips to the length I wanted, you want this double the length as you tie the tulle onto the ribbon. You can search no sew tutus and see that explained, and how the tulle is knotted. I used three sheets of tulle per knot as I wanted a full fluffy tutu.

I alternated colors when tying them on. Just do that until it's big enough for you. For the dots, I cut felt dots out and hand stitched them on with invisible thread onto the tutu in the places I wanted them. It turned out awesome, I was really happy with it.


----------



## brnrss34

@prettypatchesmsu  were u at the Oct.1 Halloween party and had a tail for your Sully costume? If so I was you!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

brnrss34 said:


> @prettypatchesmsu  were u at the Oct.1 Halloween party and had a tail for your Sully costume? If so I was you!


I was at the Oct 1st party! My husband was Mike!  We had horns on our hoods, but it was soooo hot we rarely had them up. And I had the scales bumps down the back of mine. Here's us with Daisy. Who were you? I might remember you! I know I saw @FeralCatRogue that night. We were behind her in line for Jack & Sally.


----------



## IheartRapunzel

Anyone know where I can find a good place to learn how to make a rapunzel dress?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

To find one for mine I went to hobby lobby and looked thru the booklets for patterns. They have themed ones so you can look up medieval type dresses, I believe that would be the type of style she had.


----------



## darrenf67

I'm coming from Australia and have tickets for halloween night. What kind of weather can I expect then?


----------



## supertinyluckycat

Does anyone have an opinion about if the first party will be as awful as last year? It's looking like that will be the only day that works for us. We were at the first party last year and I swore we would never do another Halloween party again but here we are....


----------



## brnrss34

brnrss34 said:


> @prettypatchesmsu  were u at the Oct.1 Halloween party and had a tail for your Sully costume? If so I was you!


 I dressed up as Tiger but just to get Castle pic., and dinner at CP.v I threw the costume away after that. I was dressed normal after that. Lol. I don't think it was you I saw though cause it was some one on a Disney bus we stayed at CSR. They had a little kid. Your costumes are cool though.


----------



## monique5

darrenf67 said:


> I'm coming from Australia and have tickets for halloween night. What kind of weather can I expect then?



Probably hot & humid, 70s. Check post #1 under weather, it gives details & averages for Orlando weather in October.


----------



## monique5

supertinyluckycat said:


> Does anyone have an opinion about if the first party will be as awful as last year? It's looking like that will be the only day that works for us. We were at the first party last year and I swore we would never do another Halloween party again but here we are....



Ha! Exactly! I'm guessing a whole lot better, how it should've been & how later parties were. Although,it never should have happened. Disney has been doing MNSSHP for years. IMO they do not want to give all those refunds this year, especially with the ticket price increase. Also, ADR guidelines for non-party guests have changed for this year --- that will move some out of the park better & on time. Only time will tell - reports after 1st party. Give it another go, if time & $ not an issue- and plan to have a GREAT time.


----------



## FoxC63

darrenf67 said:


> I'm coming from Australia and have tickets for halloween night. What kind of weather can I expect then?



Australia has hot & humid weather comparable to Florida, of all the times we've attended MNSSHP on Halloween night I would say you should feel right at home.


----------



## FoxC63

moremouse said:


> Last year they had two peanut related candies.  One was a totally generic, rectangular, flat little bar.  It had peanuts in it.  We didn't eat any.  They looked like something my Grandparents would have had.  Second was a baby Snickers.
> 
> I so thought that I took a picture of our candy "haul" last year, but I can't find it.  I remember having:
> 
> Minitures of Snickers, Milky Way, Butterfingers, Reeses Cups, M and M's, and then Air Heads, Lemonheads, Sour Gummy tape stuff, Peeps, Werthers, Smartie like candy, and couple others I think.  Mostly everything was name brand though.
> 
> I hear they have different mixes every year.  Guess we'll see.
> 
> Just have your kids swap their candy at the end of the night.  That's the way my husband and I did it.



Right, in 2013 I think the location to switch out candy was at Town Hall on Main Street, now I'm reading it's the Fire House - Which location is it?  Will this be posted to the main thread with times?


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> Australia has hot & humid weather comparable to Florida, of all the times we've attended MNSSHP on Halloween night I would say you should feel right at home.



FYI - my family went to Tokyo Disney Resort during the first week of April 2015, the weather there was comparable to ours here in Michigan at the exact time:  humid, rainy, cold, warm.  Just keep track of the weather before you leave.  If you're concern is regarding your costume I strongly suggest sleeveless or short sleeves and include a light/medium sweater. Humidity feels cooler at night, you'll be surrounded by water mixed with a breeze - which will make it feel much cooler. 
I totally recall little Princesses being very cold in the late hours and parents scrambling to find them something warm to wear.  Some parents were prepared others clueless.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Right, in 2013 I think the location to switch out candy was at Town Hall on Main Street, now I'm reading it's the Fire House - Which location is it?  Will this be posted to the main thread with times?



Yes, all pertinent info is in Post #1 with misc info in Post #2. We won't know until 1st party or if its reported online prior to 1st party. Info in 1st post is 2015 & 2016 info. *As info for 2016 MNSSHP is announced/released/reported, the 1st post is updated. *If it is old info, (2015) --- noted as such in parentheses. So things like characters, treat locations, Sorcerer card, merchandise locations, etc. are 2015 & noted as 2015 in Post #1.


----------



## FoxC63

scrappingbuckeye said:


> I've been to the party several times and I don't recall ever getting a treat with nuts, so I don't think it's an issue.  Honestly the candy is just so so, last year there was a nasty coffee flavored wether's hard candy.  I skip the trick or treating, it's all sponsor candy, it's not like trick or treating in a neighborhood.  There are so many other things to do and so little time.



We've been to a few as well and have gotten quite a bit of it.  Also people here have been kind enough to post their candy haul pics which clearly demonstrates how much peanut products are given out.  DH and I LOVE, LOVE LOVE peanuts, but since our son has an allergic reaction to it, it's best if we don't have it around at all.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Yes, all pertinent info is in Post #1 with misc info in Post #2. We won't know until 1st party or if its reported online prior to 1st party. Info in 1st post is 2015 & 2016 info. *As info for 2016 MNSSHP is announced/released/reported, the 1st post is updated. *If it is old info, (2015) --- noted as such in parentheses. So things like characters, treat locations, Sorcerer card, merchandise locations, etc. are 2015 & noted as 2015 in Post #1.



Totally playing the newbie card here and really have no clue to what you're saying as I've looked in the "official MNSSHP 2014 & 2015" and find nothing noted for the candy swap times or location.  What I do see regarding the candy are the following:   What “tricks-or-treats” are offered? & Where can I “Trick-or-Treat in MK? that's it.  

For those who attend the September Parties will you please post where & what time we can swap unwanted candy in your trip report. Thank you


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Totally playing the newbie card here and really have no clue to what you're saying as I've looked in the "official MNSSHP 2014 & 2015" and find nothing noted for the candy swap times or location.  What I do see regarding the candy are the following:   What “tricks-or-treats” are offered? & Where can I “Trick-or-Treat in MK? that's it.
> 
> For those who attend the September Parties will you please post where & what time we can swap unwanted candy in your trip report. Thank you



Ha! You have over 90 posts & know PP on this thread, so NO newbie card for you. Info that was in 2014 & 2015 MNSSHP threads, are in this thread --- Special shout out in opening of 1st post. I have not seen any references to candy swap, just candy available for those with allergies, post #1.

*What "tricks-or-treats" are offered? *

2015:
Typically, there are options for guests with food allergies, which are available upon request at City Hall on Main Street, U.S.A.
of course, any news will be noted in Post #1 as PP report back and/or Disney releases updates.


----------



## FoxC63

Busted in such a big way, I'm walking the walk -"Shame" ding, ding, ding "Shame"
Game of Thrones reference - Hahaha! 

In 2013 we missed the chance to swap so I paid DS $ for his candy, could do it this year as well, but he prefers the treats!


----------



## Iowamomof4

FoxC63 said:


> Busted in such a big way, I'm walking the walk -"Shame" ding, ding, ding "Shame"
> Game of Thrones reference - Hahaha!
> 
> In 2013 we missed the chance to swap so I paid DS $ for his candy, could do it this year as well, but he prefers the treats!



Is there a chance Disney expects those with allergies to only go to the allergy-friendly trick-or-treat lines? You seem to be anticipating an opportunity to rifle through your bag of candy at the end of the night to swap out the "bad" candy for the "good" candy (meaning treats your kid can't eat for treats he can), but is that something Disney typically does? Just asking for a point of clarification that might help you and others.


----------



## FoxC63

Oh and I would be more than happy to trade with anyone especially with Florida residents!  I'm sure out of town guests really don't want to haul this home - I know I don't but I totally hate taking away DS candy even though he really doesn't eat it.  I think to him (ADHD/Autism) it's all about being included with the rest of the kids, the hunt and sheer satisfaction of looking at a pile!


----------



## FoxC63

Iowamomof4 said:


> Is there a chance Disney expects those with allergies to only go to the allergy-friendly trick-or-treat lines? You seem to be anticipating an opportunity to rifle through your bag of candy at the end of the night to swap out the "bad" candy for the "good" candy (meaning treats your kid can't eat for treats he can), but is that something Disney typically does? Just asking for a point of clarification that might help you and others.



Yes.  Disney has provided a place to exchange candy.  In 2013 it was located at Town Hall, we we're NOT there in 2014 nor 2015 but another poster said they exchanged their candy at the Fire Station.  I'm just trying to find out where the new location for 2016 will be.


----------



## FoxC63

Per the Mouseforless:  http://www.themouseforless.com/walt.../events/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/

“Disney gives out a pretty nice selection of candy at Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party and there is no shortage – collect as much as you want! If sugary candy is not your thing, there are healthy options available, too. You can exchange all your goodies, collected at the treat locations, for candy that fits your dietary needs, such as *sugar-free candy*, *treats without nuts* or *healthy options*. Simply bring your candy to City Hall, and they’ll exchange it. A few healthy treats can also be found at select candy stops; in the past raisins and Chiquita bananas were handed out.”


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> Ha! You have over 90 posts & know PP on this thread, so NO newbie card for you. Info that was in 2014 & 2015 MNSSHP threads, are in this thread --- Special shout out in opening of 1st post. I have not seen any references to candy swap, just candy available for those with allergies, post #1.
> 
> *What "tricks-or-treats" are offered? *
> 
> 2015:
> Typically, there are options for guests with food allergies, which are available upon request at City Hall on Main Street, U.S.A.
> of course, any news will be noted in Post #1 as PP report back and/or Disney releases updates.





FoxC63 said:


> Per the Mouseforless:  http://www.themouseforless.com/walt.../events/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/
> 
> “Disney gives out a pretty nice selection of candy at Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party and there is no shortage – collect as much as you want! If sugary candy is not your thing, there are healthy options available, too. You can exchange all your goodies, collected at the treat locations, for candy that fits your dietary needs, such as *sugar-free candy*, *treats without nuts* or *healthy options*. Simply bring your candy to City Hall, and they’ll exchange it. A few healthy treats can also be found at select candy stops; in the past raisins and Chiquita bananas were handed out.”



Yep. Newbie card REVOKED. All of my references just stated guests with food allergies go to City Hall. I did FACT check everything that was copied over to this thread & added on to the details. Old threads URLs referenced in Post 1 too. I use/subscribe to the Mouse for Less. Oh well, you have shattered my details & thirst to have everything on this thread. Will update post.


----------



## FoxC63

Thank you o' wise one You rock as always!


----------



## monique5

For those with questions about the MNSSHP Plastic RFID Cards received in mail...

*INFORMATION*

I ordered MNSSHP tickets on June 21st & received tickets yesterday, June 28th.
My cards - Crush, Magician Mickey & Spaceship Earth. SUPER COOL! Way better than the standard Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy.


----------



## MinnieMSue

monique5 said:


> For those with questions about the MNSSHP Plastic RFID Cards received in mail...
> 
> *INFORMATION*
> 
> I ordered MNSSHP tickets on June 21st & received tickets yesterday, June 28th.
> My cards - Crush, Magician Mickey & Spaceship Earth. SUPER COOL! Way better than the standard Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy.



Ohhh that is so cool!  I have not ordered yet (and need to get on it). Hope I get one of the new designs.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> For those with questions about the MNSSHP Plastic RFID Cards received in mail...
> 
> *INFORMATION*
> 
> I ordered MNSSHP tickets on June 21st & received tickets yesterday, June 28th.
> My cards - Crush, Magician Mickey & Spaceship Earth. SUPER COOL! Way better than the standard Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy.



Our tickets to both parties are the old standard - I got a rock!!! Ugh!!!


----------



## FoxC63

supertinyluckycat said:


> Does anyone have an opinion about if the first party will be as awful as last year? It's looking like that will be the only day that works for us. We were at the first party last year and I swore we would never do another Halloween party again but here we are....



Based on your past experience, what would you change or omit from your MNSSHP plans?  I think that alone would help you solve your dilemma.  You know what worked and didn't work.  

Just curious, did you do a trip report?


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

The new tickets are... interesting?

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHPMtkCDu5w/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BHAiDInkpeb/

I feel like these could have been great, but they're really kind of ugly. Too much green.


----------



## FoxC63

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> The new tickets are... interesting?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHPMtkCDu5w/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHAiDInkpeb/
> 
> I feel like these could have been great, but they're really kind of ugly. Too much green.



Actually those would be an upgrade to the ones I received!
  BUT... I feel like Agnes from Despicable Me when she sees the unicorn - We're going to Disney!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Sigh ... time to make the donuts, costumes I mean!  Yeah, costumes!


----------



## supertinyluckycat

FoxC63 said:


> Based on your past experience, what would you change or omit from your MNSSHP plans?  I think that alone would help you solve your dilemma.  You know what worked and didn't work.
> 
> Just curious, did you do a trip report?



I did not do a trip report. I'm not really sure what I would change but it was so crowded you could barely walk, we waited for 2 hours to hold our parade spot, all of the exclusive cupcakes were sold out super early(really nbd to me but id told my 3 year old she could have one and she never gets treats like that so she was so disappointed-couldn't find any cupcake anywhere), we met 0 characters because the lines were outrageous(I know the rare ones like dwarves and jack and Sally are crazy anyway but every line was extreme). I found out after that they didn't clear people out like they should have and it was also full of media people on top of being sold out. It was just way too crowded to even be enjoyable.


----------



## supertinyluckycat

monique5 said:


> Ha! Exactly! I'm guessing a whole lot better, how it should've been & how later parties were. Although,it never should have happened. Disney has been doing MNSSHP for years. IMO they do not want to give all those refunds this year, especially with the ticket price increase. Also, ADR guidelines for non-party guests have changed for this year --- that will move some out of the park better & on time. Only time will tell - reports after 1st party. Give it another go, if time & $ not an issue- and plan to have a GREAT time.



I think we're going to try to make the 8th work! I'm too worried still from last year and reading that it's usually the media night. I hope we have a better experience this time! I love the Halloween party.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> The new tickets are... interesting?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHPMtkCDu5w/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHAiDInkpeb/
> 
> I feel like these could have been great, but they're really kind of ugly. Too much green.


Ok, I was kind of bummed I hadn't gotten new tickets for our MNSSHP tickets...until I saw these haha!  The hitchhiking ghosts one would be cool. But I would have thought they would just do new characters, more variety etc. not sure I like the rides on them. Kind of weird.


----------



## monique5

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> The new tickets are... interesting?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHPMtkCDu5w/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHAiDInkpeb/
> 
> I feel like these could have been great, but they're really kind of ugly. Too much green.



Well... I would have love to have the HM or AK.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Based on your past experience, what would you change or omit from your MNSSHP plans?  I think that alone would help you solve your dilemma.  You know what worked and didn't work.
> 
> Just curious, did you do a trip report?



Not really much OP could have changed. Numerous reports and complaints, and $ being refunded. Disney dropped the ball literally, CMs did not clear non-party people out of the park nor check for bands. So people basically enjoying the party for free.


----------



## queenadnama

Given their new rules for costuming, do you think that a Harley Quinn costume (new Suicide Squad movie) or a Claire Dearing costume (Jurassic World) would be safe? I have 4 costumes I could use, but they seem to be the closest that would be considered guideline-appropriate. I just figured I would get other opinions before I make a decision on the guest list!


----------



## momdisfan

Hoping to get tickets for the Sept 8th party.  I am new to the MNSSHP you guys seem like the experts.  This is the only day that will work during our trip.  How far in advance should I buy my tickets and what should we expect as far as crowds?  We do have an ADR booked at 4:05 that I'm thinking of keeping - any advice would be greatly appreciated - TIA


----------



## FeralCatRogue

queenadnama said:


> Given their new rules for costuming, do you think that a Harley Quinn costume (new Suicide Squad movie) or a Claire Dearing costume (Jurassic World) would be safe? I have 4 costumes I could use, but they seem to be the closest that would be considered guideline-appropriate. I just figured I would get other opinions before I make a decision on the guest list!


I can't see Harley's costume begin against guidelines Seen people where a lot less on normal days.


----------



## TexasTSL

supertinyluckycat said:


> Does anyone have an opinion about if the first party will be as awful as last year? It's looking like that will be the only day that works for us. We were at the first party last year and I swore we would never do another Halloween party again but here we are....



What happened at the first party last year?  We have never been to a party and are planning on going to the first one this year.

Thanks!


----------



## BrittyRo

Is there a reason why September 23 is so much more than any other day in September!? I was planning on going that day but with the price so insanely high I'm choosing another date!


----------



## FoxC63

FeralCatRogue said:


> I can't see Harley's costume begin against guidelines Seen people where a lot less on normal days.



Ha!  So true!  It's suppose to be a family friendly event, if teen/adults want to dress less they should attend adult themed parties!  Our last party was in 2013 and the CM's wouldn't let a group of teen girls in as they were dressed very inappropriately parts showing that most definitely should not be seen in public.  Comments I heard were "You're parents let you out dressed like that" and "I think you forgot your costume"  and these were from men!  Granted they had small children, but still.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Not really much OP could have changed. Numerous reports and complaints, and $ being refunded. Disney dropped the ball literally, CMs did not clear non-party people out of the park nor check for bands. So people basically enjoying the party for free.



If I run into guests without a MNSSHP wristband I most certainly will make a BIG stink about it!  These people need to leave as they are the ones taking up space during the shows, parade & fireworks!  Totally uncool!  

Yep, I'm sure I just made a whole lotta enemies but party crashers ruin it - for everyone!


----------



## Kellett

monique5 said:


> For those with questions about the MNSSHP Plastic RFID Cards received in mail...
> 
> *INFORMATION*
> 
> I ordered MNSSHP tickets on June 21st & received tickets yesterday, June 28th.
> My cards - Crush, Magician Mickey & Spaceship Earth. SUPER COOL! Way better than the standard Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy.


I ordered mine June 21 too and still haven't received them :-( I'm starting to worry now!


----------



## FoxC63

supertinyluckycat said:


> I think we're going to try to make the 8th work! I'm too worried still from last year and reading that it's usually the media night. I hope we have a better experience this time! I love the Halloween party.



May I ask, what time did you go to the party?  Did you have a plan?  I've read the reports here about how bad things were, but if you're planning to "make it work", how can we help?  I find it very upsetting to see a child & parent having a difficult time during what is suppose to be a fun time.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

momdisfan said:


> Hoping to get tickets for the Sept 8th party.  I am new to the MNSSHP you guys seem like the experts.  This is the only day that will work during our trip.  How far in advance should I buy my tickets and what should we expect as far as crowds?  We do have an ADR booked at 4:05 that I'm thinking of keeping - any advice would be greatly appreciated - TIA




Parties can sell out at any time, so if this is the only day that works for you I would go ahead and get the get tickets plus getting them early means you can go ahead and make your fp+ selections at the 60dy mark for on site and 30dy mark for off site. Crowds depend onperspective and location. The hub will continue to be crowded, especially near show times, parades, and the fireworks. However usually ride lines are great, and the fireworks can be seen and heard all over the park, so you don't need to crowd in at the hub. Also the parade route is usually less crowded anywhere other than the hub. If your adr is in MK, I would definitely keep it. You would still have time do a fp+ 3:30-4:30 with 30 minutes before your adr, and have one 4:30-5:30 that you'd probably make it to depending on how fast your family eats, and the 3rd fp+ 5:30-6:30 would be no problem. If your adr is outside MK, depending on your family situation I would reccomend an earlier adr to take full advantage of getting into MK at 4, and doing fp+ or depending on the characters you want to see (Jack and Sally or 7 Dwarves), lining up early for them to maximize party time. Either way you'll have a blast!


----------



## momdisfan

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Parties can sell out at any time, so if this is the only day that works for you I would go ahead and get the get tickets plus getting them early means you can go ahead and make your fp+ selections at the 60dy mark for on site and 30dy mark for off site. Crowds depend onperspective and location. The hub will continue to be crowded, especially near show times, parades, and the fireworks. However usually ride lines are great, and the fireworks can be seen and heard all over the park, so you don't need to crowd in at the hub. Also the parade route is usually less crowded anywhere other than the hub. If your adr is in MK, I would definitely keep it. You would still have time do a fp+ 3:30-4:30 with 30 minutes before your adr, and have one 4:30-5:30 that you'd probably make it to depending on how fast your family eats, and the 3rd fp+ 5:30-6:30 would be no problem. If your adr is outside MK, depending on your family situation I would reccomend an earlier adr to take full advantage of getting into MK at 4, and doing fp+ or depending on the characters you want to see (Jack and Sally or 7 Dwarves), lining up early for them to maximize party time. Either way you'll have a blast!



Thank you for the advice - yes the ADR is in MK.  We are trying the Plaza Restaurant for the first time.  I figured it should be a quicker meal so it would be a good one to keep since I do not want to spend party time eating in a restaurant.  We did the MVMCP a few years ago and waited for the dwarfs so we might skip them for the halloween party and focus on seeing Jack and Sally this time.  Can't wait - if it's anything like the Christmas party we will love it!


----------



## FoxC63

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Parties can sell out at any time, so if this is the only day that works for you I would go ahead and get the get tickets plus getting them early means you can go ahead and make your fp+ selections at the 60dy mark for on site and 30dy mark for off site. Crowds depend onperspective and location. The hub will continue to be crowded, especially near show times, parades, and the fireworks. However usually ride lines are great, and the fireworks can be seen and heard all over the park, so you don't need to crowd in at the hub. Also the parade route is usually less crowded anywhere other than the hub. If your adr is in MK, I would definitely keep it. You would still have time do a fp+ 3:30-4:30 with 30 minutes before your adr, and have one 4:30-5:30 that you'd probably make it to depending on how fast your family eats, and the 3rd fp+ 5:30-6:30 would be no problem. If your adr is outside MK, depending on your family situation I would reccomend an earlier adr to take full advantage of getting into MK at 4, and doing fp+ or depending on the characters you want to see (Jack and Sally or 7 Dwarves), lining up early for them to maximize party time. Either way you'll have a blast!



This plan is very manageable, a real no-nonsense approach to maximize your time no matter what day you attend. Great job NoMoneyThanks2Disney!


----------



## FoxC63

Fabric store here I come!


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> Fabric store here I come!




Like you guys really needed to know that right?!  HELP! I'm loosing it!  Tink where are you???!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Like you guys really needed to know that right?!  HELP! I'm loosing it!  Tink where are you???!



Nope. If so, we are losing it together. I am working on my plan of attack daily --- Oh, maybe too harsh --- *magical moments*. Got to see those dwarfs and Jack & Sally. And the parade and the fireworks. And trick or treat. And.... Well you get the point. But it worked for 1 MVMCP, so my pixie dust may be unlimited for 2 MNSSHP. Ha!


----------



## monique5

momdisfan said:


> Thank you for the advice - yes the ADR is in MK.  We are trying the Plaza Restaurant for the first time.  I figured it should be a quicker meal so it would be a good one to keep since I do not want to spend party time eating in a restaurant.  We did the MVMCP a few years ago and waited for the dwarfs so we might skip them for the halloween party and focus on seeing Jack and Sally this time.  Can't wait - if it's anything like the Christmas party we will love it!



We were pleased with the Plaza Restaurant on our last visit. Just didn't have room for the Kitchen Sink.


----------



## monique5

supertinyluckycat said:


> I think we're going to try to make the 8th work! I'm too worried still from last year and reading that it's usually the media night. I hope we have a better experience this time! I love the Halloween party.



Make it work!  Book your 3 FP+ for 3:30-6:30 - that's 3 things accomplished. Arrive @ 3-3:30 to enter park for 4pm. In theory could be finished with FP+ by 6pm. Have 5-10 things you definitely want to do/see, start making a plans for those now. Could even line up for 7D & possibly be towards front on line @ 6pm & done by 7:30pm. Even though most PP like to see the parade in the Hub or on Main Street, there are great reviews for watching it in Fronteirland. Do this, saves time since goes through here 1st, then do some other things before the fireworks. Then could catch parade 2nd time on Main St.


----------



## monique5

Kellett said:


> I ordered mine June 21 too and still haven't received them :-( I'm starting to worry now!



No worries. My 1st tickets took a few days longer. I am in AL. You?


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> If I run into guests without a MNSSHP wristband I most certainly will make a BIG stink about it!  These people need to leave as they are the ones taking up space during the shows, parade & fireworks!  Totally uncool!
> 
> Yep, I'm sure I just made a whole lotta enemies but party crashers ruin it - for everyone!



I did. No shame here, well maybe my DH. Um, not! We were in line to meet the Princesses & Princes during MVMCP. A family came up behind us in line, started talking, cause that's what I do. They said this must be for something cool, if line is long. Me -- it is, you can meet the Princesses with their Princes, totally do not see their wristbands, I say -- so this is your 1st MVMCP. Them - MVMCP? What's that? I politely, and quite loud, say --- there's a CM right there that can show you to the front to GS to purchase tickets to attend this special paid for event -- Ha! Not. Sold Out party & last party. CM is walking towards them at this point. So them & others were politely & quietly walked to the exit. I slept very well that night!


----------



## monique5

BrittyRo said:


> Is there a reason why September 23 is so much more than any other day in September!? I was planning on going that day but with the price so insanely high I'm choosing another date!



Hi! No sarcasm, really. Just stating this was mentioned around the May 4th thread pages when ticket prices were released. Several PP speculated on why this particular date. *I cannot remember why*. KtP & Chip & Co. reported on this date/price on their sites too. You can check those places for more details. Happy planning!


----------



## momdisfan

monique5 said:


> We were pleased with the Plaza Restaurant on our last visit. Just didn't have room for the Kitchen Sink.


Yes we will not have room for the kitchen sink after dinner but we have another ADR first scheduled on this trip - it's beaches and cream and my plan is to eat the kitchen sink for dinner! LOL


----------



## monique5

TexasTSL said:


> What happened at the first party last year?  We have never been to a party and are planning on going to the first one this year.
> 
> Thanks!



Shouldn't be a problem this year. As previously stated on this thread, CMs did not clear park of non-party people. So overcrowded and PP that purchased tickets complained and requested refunds. Also, dining guidelines for non-party people have changed this year too - see Post 1.


----------



## monique5

momdisfan said:


> Yes we will not have room for the kitchen sink after dinner but we have another ADR first scheduled on this trip - it's beaches and cream and my plan is to eat the kitchen sink for dinner! LOL



Sounds like a good plan. The Plaza Ice Cream Parlor has the Kitchen Sink too, it will be my friend on our next trip. LOL!


----------



## GaryDis

momdisfan said:


> Hoping to get tickets for the Sept 8th party.  I am new to the MNSSHP you guys seem like the experts.  This is the only day that will work during our trip.  How far in advance should I buy my tickets and what should we expect as far as crowds?  We do have an ADR booked at 4:05 that I'm thinking of keeping - any advice would be greatly appreciated - TIA



We're still planning on waiting till the last minute - perhaps a few days before, for a late Sep. date. I figure that if the party is sold out, it won't be as much fun and we may as well save our money.



BrittyRo said:


> Is there a reason why September 23 is so much more than any other day in September!? I was planning on going that day but with the price so insanely high I'm choosing another date!



Is it more than other weekend nights?  The weekend parties bring out the locals, so I'm not surprised they'd be more.


----------



## anneboleyn

monique5 said:


> We were pleased with the Plaza Restaurant on our last visit. Just didn't have room for the Kitchen Sink.



I will be trying the Plaza Restaurant for the first time this trip, and I am looking forward to it! I made the reservation on a night when I was dying for a cheese steak sandwich and I saw that they have them. So that is how that came about lol

My DD9 is determined to try the Kitchen Sink! Do you get to keep the bowl/sink it comes in?


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

FoxC63 said:


> This plan is very manageable, a real no-nonsense approach to maximize your time no matter what day you attend. Great job NoMoneyThanks2Disney!



Thank you. The product of a couple parties of very hard research. Lol. And lots of tips picked up from fellow disers!


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

GaryDis said:


> We're still planning on waiting till the last minute - perhaps a few days before, for a late Sep. date. I figure that if the party is sold out, it won't be as much fun and we may as well save our money.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it more than other weekend nights?  The weekend parties bring out the locals, so I'm not surprised they'd be more.



The strangeness with the 23rd to me is that it's more expensive than the Friday after, September 30th, which is closer to October. Curiouser and curiouser...


----------



## angelabrezovsky

HELP!!!! First time ever going to any of the parties. I am really confused on what to do. I asked my daughters whats most important meeting, jack and sally, 7 dwarfs or the princess and prince combo. They chose the princess/prince combo. They want to do the dance party, parade, and fireworks. Oh yea and the hocus pocus show. Trick or trat at the very end. Meet mickey and minnie in their costumes. Anything else....


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

anneboleyn said:


> I will be trying the Plaza Restaurant for the first time this trip, and I am looking forward to it! I made the reservation on a night when I was dying for a cheese steak sandwich and I saw that they have them. So that is how that came about lol
> 
> My DD9 is determined to try the Kitchen Sink! Do you get to keep the bowl/sink it comes in?




When we went last year they didn't offer the kitchen sink like you get at Beaches and Cream. It may just have been that they were temporarily out of the sinks or I didn't notice, ice cream is very distracting for me! My mom and I did do the Mickey Pants Sink, and that was great. The sink is currently sitting on my kitchen sink and the handles turn and everything! It's absolutely adorable.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

angelabrezovsky said:


> HELP!!!! First time ever going to any of the parties. I am really confused on what to do. I asked my daughters whats most important meeting, jack and sally, 7 dwarfs or the princess and prince combo. They chose the princess/prince combo. They want to do the dance party, parade, and fireworks. Oh yea and the hocus pocus show. Trick or trat at the very end. Meet mickey and minnie in their costumes. Anything else....



Just an fyi, the princes have not met with the princesses the last couple years of parties. And I highly reccomend meeting Jafar!


----------



## DiannaVM

FoxC63 said:


> If I run into guests without a MNSSHP wristband I most certainly will make a BIG stink about it!  These people need to leave as they are the ones taking up space during the shows, parade & fireworks!  Totally uncool!
> 
> Yep, I'm sure I just made a whole lotta enemies but party crashers ruin it - for everyone!




If I were gutsy, I would do the same. I didn't pay extra big bucks for something, just to have someone get it for free. They are robbing Disney, and robbing us who are paying for the exclusivity for the party. I know of people who only go to parties at Disney because they can't afford a full-day park ticket. They are the ones I feel worse for when people crash the parties.


----------



## Amunet

What rides would be the best to ride during the party?

We will to a FP for 7Dwarves mine for the time prior to the party (4-7). We want to ride BTMRR, Space Mountain, Haunted Mansion, Pirates, Winnie the Pooh and Space Ranger Spin. My question is really, which ones would be the ones with the LEAST wait during the party?
This is our only "day" at Magic Kingdom so we won't be able to ride these rides another day.


----------



## BrittyRo

monique5 said:


> Hi! No sarcasm, really. Just stating this was mentioned around the May 4th thread pages when ticket prices were released. Several PP speculated on why this particular date. *I cannot remember why*. KtP & Chip & Co. reported on this date/price on their sites too. You can check those places for more details. Happy planning!



I looked back in the thread and really couldn't find anything  It really is very odd. Random Friday in September. I'm trying to figure out if it's worth the extra 12$ PP to go the Friday 12/23 or just move it to the Sunday 9/25. All while hoping that the price drops
It would be better if the party was on the Friday since Epcot is out of the question that night too (F&W Friday and Saturday I'll pass)
My touring plan is blank for the second half of my trip


----------



## monique5

anneboleyn said:


> I will be trying the Plaza Restaurant for the first time this trip, and I am looking forward to it! I made the reservation on a night when I was dying for a cheese steak sandwich and I saw that they have them. So that is how that came about lol
> 
> My DD9 is determined to try the Kitchen Sink! Do you get to keep the bowl/sink it comes in?



Yes, you keep it!


----------



## anneboleyn

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> When we went last year they didn't offer the kitchen sink like you get at Beaches and Cream. It may just have been that they were temporarily out of the sinks or I didn't notice, ice cream is very distracting for me! My mom and I did do the Mickey Pants Sink, and that was great. The sink is currently sitting on my kitchen sink and the handles turn and everything! It's absolutely adorable.



I agree...that sink is hilariously cute and we would like to add it to our "cute things that we in no way, shape, or form need" collection lol


----------



## anneboleyn

monique5 said:


> Yes, you keep it!



Yay! Looks like a food coma is in my future lol


----------



## monique5

BrittyRo said:


> I looked back in the thread and really couldn't find anything  It really is very odd. Random Friday in September. I'm trying to figure out if it's worth the extra 12$ PP to go the Friday 12/23 or just move it to the Sunday 9/25. All while hoping that the price drops
> It would be better if the party was on the Friday since Epcot is out of the question that night too (F&W Friday and Saturday I'll pass)
> My touring plan is blank for the second half of my trip



Check out KtP or Chip & Co for there input on price that night. Prices will not drop. Sunday, September 25th crowd level should be better than Friday, 23rd. However, 23rd might fit your travel plans better. That I'm not sure about. 23rd would be a good day for AK or HS. Do you have park hoppers? If so, MK would be good on 23rd for AM until 4pm.


----------



## monique5

anneboleyn said:


> I agree...that sink is hilariously cute and we would like to add it to our "cute things that we in no way, shape, or form need" collection lol



True story.


----------



## BrittyRo

monique5 said:


> Check out KtP or Chip & Co for there input on price that night. Prices will not drop. Sunday, September 25th crowd level should be better than Friday, 23rd. However, 23rd might fit your travel plans better. That I'm not sure about. 23rd would be a good day for AK or HS. Do you have park hoppers? If so, MK would be good on 23rd for AM until 4pm.



I looked on both sites and neither really tapped into the pricing just stated the numbers. I am at AK on Tuesday, Epcot on Wednesday and DHS on Thursday which is why I wanted that Friday as a MK/Party day grrr. Saturday as a rest day/hop around (since Sat is terrible at the only two parks we'd want to go back to) and then Sunday back to Epcot.
Why Disney gotta mess with my plans


----------



## monique5

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> When we went last year they didn't offer the kitchen sink like you get at Beaches and Cream. It may just have been that they were temporarily out of the sinks or I didn't notice, ice cream is very distracting for me! My mom and I did do the Mickey Pants Sink, and that was great. The sink is currently sitting on my kitchen sink and the handles turn and everything! It's absolutely adorable.



*Clarification - Kitchen Sink Sundae*
The MK 2 versions (Plaza Restaurant & Plaza Ice Cream Parlor) is the Mickey Kitchen Sink Sundae, Mickey Pants Sink. And you get to keep the sink.


----------



## monique5

BrittyRo said:


> I looked on both sites and neither really tapped into the pricing just stated the numbers. I am at AK on Tuesday, Epcot on Wednesday and DHS on Thursday which is why I wanted that Friday as a MK/Party day grrr. Saturday as a rest day/hop around (since Sat is terrible at the only two parks we'd want to go back to) and then Sunday back to Epcot.
> Why Disney gotta mess with my plans



It's there, but buried --- that's why only referenced. It's in their comments & their FB pages and comments with their updates for that week, May 4th. Unfortunately, it still won't change the prices, only give you a speculated reason on inflation for that date. And I didn't pay it any attention, just skimmed through it, cause I was in shock from the Halloween prices. Was expecting to pay at most $270 ($250 last year), but paid like $340 for October 31st, major price increase. But that's when we want to be in the park & what works for my daily park plans & travel dates, so bit the bullet & purchased at 11:05pm CST on May 4th, day tickets went on sale, May 5th 12am EST.

So if plans that important for flow of vacation and $ not an issue, except just wishing it was cheaper, go on the 23rd.


----------



## cshell624

Amunet said:


> What rides would be the best to ride during the party?
> 
> We will to a FP for 7Dwarves mine for the time prior to the party (4-7). We want to ride BTMRR, Space Mountain, Haunted Mansion, Pirates, Winnie the Pooh and Space Ranger Spin. My question is really, which ones would be the ones with the LEAST wait during the party?
> This is our only "day" at Magic Kingdom so we won't be able to ride these rides another day.


BTMRR is one of our favorites to ride at the party because we can ride it over and over again. Sadly, it will be down for refurb starting in early August. Of the rides you have listed, based on our previous parties Space Mtn. would have the longest wait and Pirates the shortest. Definitely do HM during the party because the CM's are really dressed up for the party!!


----------



## cshell624

BrittyRo said:


> Is there a reason why September 23 is so much more than any other day in September!? I was planning on going that day but with the price so insanely high I'm choosing another date!


When tickets went on sale I scratched my head over this one too. I also don't understand why tickets on October 4th are higher than the 2nd and 6th.


----------



## supertinyluckycat

FoxC63 said:


> May I ask, what time did you go to the party?  Did you have a plan?  I've read the reports here about how bad things were, but if you're planning to "make it work", how can we help?  I find it very upsetting to see a child & parent having a difficult time during what is suppose to be a fun time.



We went around 5 I believe. We did have a plan but with the number of people there it just didn't work. We had been to the Halloween party a couple times before this, including the year before. It was crowded then but still enjoyable and doable. Last year was just ridiculous. I don't think there was anything we could have done differently honestly. I appreciate you trying to help


----------



## Amunet

cshell624 said:


> BTMRR is one of our favorites to ride at the party because we can ride it over and over again. Sadly, it will be down for refurb starting in early August. Of the rides you have listed, based on our previous parties Space Mtn. would have the longest wait and Pirates the shortest. Definitely do HM during the party because the CM's are really dressed up for the party!!



Oh, BTMRR will be down when there? Awe. DBF really wanted to ride it. Thank you for reminding me to check closures ^_^

So FP 7dwarves, Space Mountain ... And pooh or buzz? (If we can fit in the third)


----------



## cshell624

Amunet said:


> Oh, BTMRR will be down when there? Awe. DBF really wanted to ride it. Thank you for reminding me to check closures ^_^
> 
> So FP 7dwarves, Space Mountain ... And pooh or buzz? (If we can fit in the third)


I would pick Buzz. Pooh has a cute queue if you have to wait.


----------



## Lillian Gracey

I'm so glad they are doing earlier dates for MNSSHP. DH and I were so upset that they decided not to do early September dates last year. I'll be going on September 8th this year!


----------



## Kellett

monique5 said:


> No worries. My 1st tickets took a few days longer. I am in AL. You?


I'm in Tennessee after I put this online I went out to the mailbox and they were there! Lol I was so excited I forgot to get on here and say that they came. Thank you for reassuring me!


----------



## monique5

Kellett said:


> I'm in Tennessee after I put this online I went out to the mailbox and they were there! Lol I was so excited I forgot to get on here and say that they came. Thank you for reassuring me!


----------



## BelleKer

If you get the bracelet for MNSSHP, say at like 4/5, could you leave and come back before the end of the night? I would love to go, but DH and I went last year, and he got way overwhelmed with the crowds (he is a veteran). A 30 minute or so break before fireworks and the parade back in the hotel room would help to ease his anxiety. If we could go I'd like to switch to the Contemporary to make it an easy and quick walk back and forth.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> I did. No shame here, well maybe my DH. Um, not! We were in line to meet the Princesses & Princes during MVMCP. A family came up behind us in line, started talking, cause that's what I do. They said this must be for something cool, if line is long. Me -- it is, you can meet the Princesses with their Princes, totally do not see their wristbands, I say -- so this is your 1st MVMCP. Them - MVMCP? What's that? I politely, and quite loud, say --- there's a CM right there that can show you to the front to GS to purchase tickets to attend this special paid for event -- Ha! Not. Sold Out party & last party. CM is walking towards them at this point. So them & others were politely & quietly walked to the exit. I slept very well that night!




You go Alabama Princess!!!


----------



## FoxC63

DiannaVM said:


> If I were gutsy, I would do the same. I didn't pay extra big bucks for something, just to have someone get it for free. They are robbing Disney, and robbing us who are paying for the exclusivity for the party. I know of people who only go to parties at Disney because they can't afford a full-day park ticket. They are the ones I feel worse for when people crash the parties.



I get you you may feel apprehensive confronting a party crasher, but you said it best - they are robbing us who payed for these events!  Say something to a CM, after all it's THEIR job!


----------



## FoxC63

BrittyRo said:


> I looked back in the thread and really couldn't find anything  It really is very odd. Random Friday in September. I'm trying to figure out if it's worth the extra 12$ PP to go the Friday 12/23 or just move it to the Sunday 9/25. All while hoping that the price drops
> It would be better if the party was on the Friday since Epcot is out of the question that night too (F&W Friday and Saturday I'll pass)
> My touring plan is blank for the second half of my trip



What I read was that Disney expect the crowds to be high, hence the higher priced tickets.  If it were me, I'd attend the lower price ticket.  via kennythepirate


----------



## FoxC63

supertinyluckycat said:


> We went around 5 I believe. We did have a plan but with the number of people there it just didn't work. We had been to the Halloween party a couple times before this, including the year before. It was crowded then but still enjoyable and doable. Last year was just ridiculous. I don't think there was anything we could have done differently honestly. I appreciate you trying to help



Just a suggestion, be at the gate no later than 3:15pm and I mean dressed & fed as well.  Most people go in to eat, but that's  a waste of time.  Make sure you get your 3 FP's as well.  Collecting your FREE Sorcerers card at the Fire Station and head to your rides, photo's whatever, but get off of Main Street and stay away from the hub.


----------



## FoxC63

Kellett said:


> I'm in Tennessee after I put this online I went out to the mailbox and they were there! Lol I was so excited I forgot to get on here and say that they came. Thank you for reassuring me!



Well ...   what cards did you get?!?!


----------



## FoxC63

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Just an fyi, the princes have not met with the princesses the last couple years of parties. And I highly reccomend meeting Jafar!



Love Jafar, he's on my list this time!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Ugh and double ugh!!! DS made mention today that he "might" want to be the Riddler instead of the Joker OMG!!! Really?!?! Only been planning this event for a year...sigh!  He's unsettled about wearing "makeup" - it's not girly makeup I tried to explain, but I'm not going to push nor do I want him to feel badly about HIS decision, it certainly saves me time.  One less costume to sew but between you & me, I already purchased the fabric, lining, pattern, thread, zipper, buttons - I mean UGH!!!  Heck, I should go as Joker considering how much I can't stand Harley Quinn's costume - total waste!


----------



## FoxC63

BelleKer said:


> If you get the bracelet for MNSSHP, say at like 4/5, could you leave and come back before the end of the night? I would love to go, but DH and I went last year, and he got way overwhelmed with the crowds (he is a veteran). A 30 minute or so break before fireworks and the parade back in the hotel room would help to ease his anxiety. If we could go I'd like to switch to the Contemporary to make it an easy and quick walk back and forth.



Yes you can leave the park and then return.  Please contact Disney Disabilities Service (407) 827-5328 as there are several locations within every park that are meant for this very situation.  My son has ADHD/Autism we use the quiet areas and if he's feeling sensory overload we leave the parks.  Also please google "MNSSHP" and watch videos of the parade, shows and fireworks as this will help ease the anxiety.  Be sure to pack ear plugs which helps keep the noise at a mellower level.  And last but not least, please thank your husband for his service for me!  Peace!

Oh and the Wilderness Lodge is a nice relaxing boat ride close by MK.


----------



## Amunet

cshell624 said:


> I would pick Buzz. Pooh has a cute queue if you have to wait.


Thank you very much


----------



## Kellett

FoxC63 said:


> Well ...   what cards did you get?!?!


----------



## cshell624

Amunet said:


> Thank you very much


Hope you have a great trip and lots of fun at the party!


----------



## BelleKer

FoxC63 said:


> Yes you can leave the park and then return.  Please contact Disney Disabilities Service (407) 827-5328 as there are several locations within every park that are meant for this very situation.  My son has ADHD/Autism we use the quiet areas and if he's feeling sensory overload we leave the parks.  Also please google "MNSSHP" and watch videos of the parade, shows and fireworks as this will help ease the anxiety.  Be sure to pack ear plugs which helps keep the noise at a mellower level.  And last but not least, please thank your husband for his service for me!  Peace!
> 
> Oh and the Wilderness Lodge is a nice relaxing boat ride close by MK.




Thank you for the recommendation, I found the brochure about guest with Cognitive disabilities, and saw the "quiet areas." Unfortunately, we have taken breaks in some of those areas, but they are still too overwhelming when he just needs to be alone. Thank you so much for your reply, and suggestions! We have seen the parade, fireworks, and shows surprisingly he can deal with most of that (fireworks can be a hit or miss depending on the day), its the crowds and the closeness to people he feels is suffocating sometimes, which is obviously hard to judge. 

We also love Wilderness Lodge, and stayed there during the Heroes vs Villains 24 hour event. The boat ride is nice and leisurely, when we have time, but waiting when he is anxious is not a good option as he feels trapped; being able to walk to the Contemporary makes it the best resort at least for the Halloween party. Thank you again for the information!!


----------



## Kellett

Do you get the MNSSHP map when you go to the actual party? I figured there would be one with my tickets but that didn't happen.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Kellett said:


> Do you get the MNSSHP map when you go to the actual party? I figured there would be one with my tickets but that didn't happen.



Yes, you get one when you enter, and after the first party a lot of places post them, so you'll be able to see it before you go.


----------



## P-Family

What a fun!!


----------



## monique5

Kellett said:


> Do you get the MNSSHP map when you go to the actual party? I figured there would be one with my tickets but that didn't happen.



Yes, available at party. Map not available yet. After/during 1st MNSSHP PP will post map. MNSSHP 2016 map will then be added to 1st Post of this thread.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Working some more on our costumes today. If I could get my husbands done then I could start on mine haha!  Also thinking about what 3 FP+ to get since my time opens soon. Haunted mansion is a given as we always ride that early so we don't waste party time riding. Not sure about the others, maybe buzz. Nothing too wild with our costumes on.


----------



## EEva

Hi there! We will be hopping to MK around 2:00 the day of our party ticket, Oct. 20. This is our first time to WDW so of course our first MNSSHP too! Super excited! 
I have two questions I'm hoping someone can help with . . .

Since we will be entering early on a regular ticket, when and where should we get our party bands? Can we get them early or only after 4:00?

I'm assuming we will not be able to enter in costume at 2:00. Is this correct? Could our girls (DD12, DD9) have costumes on that early? I suppose we could keep the costumes really simple and just put them in our park bag . . . but it would be nice to know either way.

TIA!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Around 4pm kiosks open in certain areas to get them as well as the main gate. 
Your kid should be fine with costumes theres kids dressed up all the time, I do not know how they will treat adults with costumes early.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

EEva said:


> Hi there! We will be hopping to MK around 2:00 the day of our party ticket, Oct. 20. This is our first time to WDW so of course our first MNSSHP too! Super excited!
> I have two questions I'm hoping someone can help with . . .
> 
> Since we will be entering early on a regular ticket, when and where should we get our party bands? Can we get them early or only after 4:00?
> 
> I'm assuming we will not be able to enter in costume at 2:00. Is this correct? Could our girls (DD12, DD9) have costumes on that early? I suppose we could keep the costumes really simple and just put them in our park bag . . . but it would be nice to know either way.
> 
> TIA!


Last year we hopped over at about 1pm in costume. 2 adults. We got our party bands and trick or treat bags in front of Buzz Ride at 4pm. Their were cast members there scanning your ticket.


----------



## cshell624

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Working some more on our costumes today. If I could get my husbands done then I could start on mine haha!  Also thinking about what 3 FP+ to get since my time opens soon. Haunted mansion is a given as we always ride that early so we don't waste party time riding. Not sure about the others, maybe buzz. Nothing too wild with our costumes on.


What about Peter Pan? I can't believe how crazy the wait times are for it, but I do like the new queue.


----------



## kandb

We are going to Disney, staying at the BC from 8/24 thru 9/3.  We are considering going to MNSSHP the night before we leave on 9/2.  This is the first night of MNSSHP.  It will cost our family almost $400 to go and before I put that kind of money out, I want to make sure it's "worth it".  For you experts, do you think it will be crowded that night?  Will we be able to get decent seats for the parade.  We have 2-13 year olds and a 7 year olds.  We will stay til the end.  Will it be absolutely crazy to get back to the BC via bus after it's over at midnight.  I see that 9/2 is CM's night, don't know if that means it will be more crowded then usual.  Any thoughts?  We went previously, probably 8 years ago, my 7 year old has never been, he is the one that really wants to go.


----------



## kandb

Where does the parade start and end?


----------



## EEva

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Last year we hopped over at about 1pm in costume. 2 adults. We got our party bands and trick or treat bags in front of Buzz Ride at 4pm. Their were cast members there scanning your ticket.



Thank you!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

cshell624 said:


> What about Peter Pan? I can't believe how crazy the wait times are for it, but I do like the new queue.


Great suggestion! That would be a good one. We won't ride any rides after 6pm as we will line up for characters. Don't think we'll do the 5pm lineup for Jack & Sally this year. We've seen them twice now. Going to do some we haven't seen.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

kandb said:


> Where does the parade start and end?


Boo to You parade kicks off in Frontierland and ends up on Main Street by the Fire Station.

Headless Horseman rides before the parade starts. Pretty cool!


----------



## Alexsandra

Hi guys, my husband and I decided to go to the MNSSHP on Sept. 8th. We are going to WDW without the kids this time and so we were wondering if we should dress up?
 I have been to MNSSHP with the kids years ago and we all dressed up as pirates to make them happy. But now, I don't want to be the only two adults dressed up, and I am confused on what we could actually wear with all the new restrictions Disney has implemented for adult costumes!? 
Any suggestions?


----------



## cshell624

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Great suggestion! That would be a good one. We won't ride any rides after 6pm as we will line up for characters. Don't think we'll do the 5pm lineup for Jack & Sally this year. We've seen them twice now. Going to do some we haven't seen.


We did Jack and Sally last year and the Dwarves the year before. We might try to meet Jack Sparrow this year.


----------



## cshell624

Alexsandra said:


> Hi guys, my husband and I decided to go to the MNSSHP on Sept. 8th. We are going to WDW without the kids this time and so we were wondering if we should dress up?
> I have been to MNSSHP with the kids years ago and we all dressed up as pirates to make them happy. But now, I don't want to be the only two adults dressed up, and I am confused on what we could actually wear with all the new restrictions Disney has implemented for adult costumes!?
> Any suggestions?


Trust me, you won't be the only adults dressed up. When you walk into the park everyone gets a treat bag. We've done 50's theme, hippies and pirates. Have fun!!!


----------



## coasternut22

I have a quick question about party tickets and Fastpass before 7pm.  I'm staying offsite and do not have any other tickets linked in my profile but the 2 party tickets. When I go to check Fastpass, it says tickets cannot be found, but they appear in the My Reservations and Tickets section in my main MDE account. Will this open (Fastpass be available) up at my 30 day window?  Is the party ticket date specific and it knows when my Fastpass window opens as opposed to a general admission ticket which you can enter into MDE and see fastpass times any 30 days out? I was curious to play around with Fastpass times before my party date, but doesn't appear to be working. Thanks


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Alexsandra said:


> Hi guys, my husband and I decided to go to the MNSSHP on Sept. 8th. We are going to WDW without the kids this time and so we were wondering if we should dress up?
> I have been to MNSSHP with the kids years ago and we all dressed up as pirates to make them happy. But now, I don't want to be the only two adults dressed up, and I am confused on what we could actually wear with all the new restrictions Disney has implemented for adult costumes!?
> Any suggestions?


Yes, definitely dress up!  It's so much fun. It's just my husband and myself and we always dress up.


----------



## Alexsandra

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Yes, definitely dress up!  It's so much fun. It's just my husband and myself and we always dress up.


Great! Now I just got to figure out what to dress up as. 
Thanks


----------



## Kristy Uttaro

Following along.  We'll be going to the party 10/10 and 10/13.

Really looking forward.  Been to the MVMCP before, but this is our first time going to MNSSHP.  Really looking forward to it.


----------



## monique5

Kristy Uttaro said:


> Following along.  We'll be going to the party 10/10 and 10/13.
> 
> Really looking forward.  Been to the MVMCP before, but this is our first time going to MNSSHP.  Really looking forward to it.



Yeah! So exciting. You'll have a blast. We're going 10/30 & 10/31. Post here how crowd levels are for those days. PP have been wondering about party crowds around Columbus Day & Canadian Thanksgiving.


----------



## Pmctn

Just booked tickets for DW and I on 9/2 anniversary getaway. Dinner at BOG. Looking forward to it.


----------



## monique5

Pmctn said:


> Just booked tickets for DW and I on 9/2 anniversary getaway. Dinner at BOG. Looking forward to it.



Happy Anniversary! Nothing like spending your anniversary at Disney. We have BoG reservations before MNSSHP too. I LOVE BoG! Especially the grey stuff!!!


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

kandb said:


> We are going to Disney, staying at the BC from 8/24 thru 9/3.  We are considering going to MNSSHP the night before we leave on 9/2.  This is the first night of MNSSHP.  It will cost our family almost $400 to go and before I put that kind of money out, I want to make sure it's "worth it".  For you experts, do you think it will be crowded that night?  Will we be able to get decent seats for the parade.  We have 2-13 year olds and a 7 year olds.  We will stay til the end.  Will it be absolutely crazy to get back to the BC via bus after it's over at midnight.  I see that 9/2 is CM's night, don't know if that means it will be more crowded then usual.  Any thoughts?  We went previously, probably 8 years ago, my 7 year old has never been, he is the one that really wants to go.



Worth it is totally subjective. We love it, and it's worth it to us, but there's only 2 of us so it's not as much money. If it's just the 7 year old that wants to go you could definitely save some money by maybe just him and 1 parent going while everone else relaxes at the resort that night. It'll also make parade seating easier to find. From what I've read the first night was crowded last year, but a lot of that had to do with Disney disorganization (selling tickets plus giving lots of free ones out to press plus cms not actively making nonparty people leave). Also, it was the first night for the new show, so that didn't help. The hub will always be super crowded, but rides are usually low line. Parade veiwing is usually better for the 2nd one, especially in Frontierland. The fireworks are fabulous too, and no need to enter the Hub of death for them, they can be seen everywhere. We love the whole atmosphere, and the meet and greets. We always have a ball! And don't forget your ticket will get you in at 4, and you can make fp+ up to 6:30. We're usually some of the last people to leave the park, helps to avoid long bus lines and just savory the Halloween-iness. Lol.


----------



## monique5

coasternut22 said:


> I have a quick question about party tickets and Fastpass before 7pm.  I'm staying offsite and do not have any other tickets linked in my profile but the 2 party tickets. When I go to check Fastpass, it says tickets cannot be found, but they appear in the My Reservations and Tickets section in my main MDE account. Will this open (Fastpass be available) up at my 30 day window?  Is the party ticket date specific and it knows when my Fastpass window opens as opposed to a general admission ticket which you can enter into MDE and see fastpass times any 30 days out? I was curious to play around with Fastpass times before my party date, but doesn't appear to be working. Thanks



Is the party ticket date specific and it knows when my Fastpass window opens as opposed to a general admission ticket which you can enter into MDE and see fastpass times any 30 days out? Yes. It will not allow until 60D onsite & 30D off-site.


----------



## monique5

kandb said:


> We are going to Disney, staying at the BC from 8/24 thru 9/3.  We are considering going to MNSSHP the night before we leave on 9/2.  This is the first night of MNSSHP.  It will cost our family almost $400 to go and before I put that kind of money out, I want to make sure it's "worth it".  For you experts, do you think it will be crowded that night?  Will we be able to get decent seats for the parade.  We have 2-13 year olds and a 7 year olds.  We will stay til the end.  Will it be absolutely crazy to get back to the BC via bus after it's over at midnight.  I see that 9/2 is CM's night, don't know if that means it will be more crowded then usual.  Any thoughts?  We went previously, probably 8 years ago, my 7 year old has never been, he is the one that really wants to go.



Worth it? Very subjective. I think it's worth it. OP have made good suggestions too. You get 3FP+ using MNSSHP ticket. Can watch parade from Frontierland, even catch it twice. Last year's 1st party seems to be an anomaly, so being 1st party shouldn't be an issue this year. Make list of want you want to accomplish & create plan of attack. Make sure 1st 5-10 things get done.


----------



## GoofyGirl1717

Kristy Uttaro said:


> Following along.  We'll be going to the party 10/10 and 10/13.
> 
> Really looking forward.  Been to the MVMCP before, but this is our first time going to MNSSHP.  Really looking forward to it.



We will be there on 10/13 and it's our first time as well.  So excited!!


----------



## Alexsandra

I can get fastpasses with my party tickets. Wow, I did not know this. Very cool!


----------



## Laura's Dad

Alexsandra said:


> I can get fastpasses with my party tickets. Wow, I did not know this. Very cool!



You need to book them at 3:30, 4:30 and 5:30.  You can get in at around 4 (be there about 20 minutes early) and get to your FP.  There are no FP available during the party.


----------



## Alexsandra

Laura's Dad said:


> You need to book them at 3:30, 4:30 and 5:30.  You can get in at around 4 (be there about 20 minutes early) and get to your FP.  There are no FP available during the party.


Thanks so much! Really appreciate it


----------



## FeralCatRogue

They won't let you in before 4 though they start allowing the lines through then.


----------



## Raya

Has anyone speculated on the slowest MNSSHP day? We're going back and forth about going. We'd basically be planning a trip just to go to the party. We love it but we have a lot going on and have had some bad party experiences due to crowds.


----------



## harrowgirl

Google touring plans least crowded Halloween party 2016 - it ranks  the parties based on anticipated busy-ness


----------



## monique5

Raya said:


> Has anyone speculated on the slowest MNSSHP day? We're going back and forth about going. We'd basically be planning a trip just to go to the party. We love it but we have a lot going on and have had some bad party experiences due to crowds.



Touring Plans does MNSSHP by crowd levels, but it's based on ride wait times. So wouldn't necessarily help with M&G, trick or treating, parade, etc.


----------



## harrowgirl

Great point!


----------



## mom2rtk

monique5 said:


> Touring Plans does MNSSHP by crowd levels, but it's based on ride wait times. So wouldn't necessarily help with M&G, trick or treating, parade, etc.


 

There are a lot of reasons to be a fan of Touring Plans. But their analysis of crowds at hard ticket parties is not one of them. Rides are such a minor part of hard ticket parties (to most attendees) that it makes ride wait times a really unreliable indicator of what to expect.


----------



## monique5

mom2rtk said:


> There are a lot of reasons to be a fan of Touring Plans. But their analysis of crowds at hard ticket parties is not one of them. Rides are such a minor part of hard ticket parties (to most attendees) that it makes ride wait times a really unreliable indicator of what to expect.



Correct. OP stated to Google the info. That's why stated TP based on ride wait times & wouldn't help with actual party activities.


----------



## Disneymom1126

kandb said:


> We are going to Disney, staying at the BC from 8/24 thru 9/3.  We are considering going to MNSSHP the night before we leave on 9/2.  This is the first night of MNSSHP.  It will cost our family almost $400 to go and before I put that kind of money out, I want to make sure it's "worth it".  For you experts, do you think it will be crowded that night?  Will we be able to get decent seats for the parade.  We have 2-13 year olds and a 7 year olds.  We will stay til the end.  Will it be absolutely crazy to get back to the BC via bus after it's over at midnight.  I see that 9/2 is CM's night, don't know if that means it will be more crowded then usual.  Any thoughts?  We went previously, probably 8 years ago, my 7 year old has never been, he is the one that really wants to go.



I think the answer to your questions depends on what would make it "worth it" to you.  How crowded it feels will depend on what your priorities are.  If you want to meet all of the party-only characters and watch the parade, etc. from Main Street...it's going to feel very crowded as this is what most other people want to do as well.  If you only have a handful of characters you want to meet, are okay watching the parade from frontierland/liberty square, and want to spend time riding rides - it won't feel as crowded to you.  The first party will have CMs as well as quite a bit of media folks, but it seems like what happened last year was an anomaly and after giving out refunds and getting a lot of negative reviews, I'm pretty confident Disney will make sure it doesn't happen again.  We had a lot of fun last year at a very crowded party and it influenced us to want to go again this year...but we also went in expecting it to be crowded and with a plan for the things we wanted to do, so we weren't disappointed by not being able to "do it all."


----------



## monique5

*58 Days Until the 1st MNSSHP!*


----------



## monique5

*Information
*
For those that had questions about HalloWishes viewing locations, I've added a photo to Post #2. It was provided in another thread by @Robo.


----------



## monique5

@FoxC63 - Candy Swap information added to Post #1. Also, added fireworks (i.e. HalloWishes) viewing map to Post #2.


----------



## goofynut41

When do they start selling the MNSSHP T-Shirts? I have noticed in the past they had them on-line at the Disney store...


----------



## monique5

goofynut41 said:


> When do they start selling the MNSSHP T-Shirts? I have noticed in the past they had them on-line at the Disney store...



Yes. Not sure of exact date. Posted earlier in thread -- last year items were available around August 8th, so should be around that time. Probably online around same time, maybe on the Disney Shops Parks App too. DPB didn't have a post about MNSSHP merchandise until September last year, so after 1st party -- kinda late. The Minnie Headband - Halloween has been online Disney Store for over a month, but still not on the App. Hoping that since we are now under 60D from at MNSSHP, more details will start to be released. Post #1 will be updated once this info (merchandise) is released.


----------



## seashell996

We are going oct 31 to MSSHP my daughter made an appointment with bbb for our granddaughter at 415. can she get in at 330 for the appointment on our MSSHP tickets


----------



## monique5

seashell996 said:


> We are going oct 31 to MSSHP my daughter made an appointment with bbb for our granddaughter at 415. can she get in at 330 for the appointment on our MSSHP tickets



You can get in line @ 3:30, highly recommended since have 4:15pm appointment. They will start letting guests with MNSSHP tickets enter @ 4pm.


----------



## siskaren

seashell996 said:


> We are going oct 31 to MSSHP my daughter made an appointment with bbb for our granddaughter at 415. can she get in at 330 for the appointment on our MSSHP tickets



I would say no. I have heard of people being allowed in as early as 3:45 with just a party ticket, but I wouldn't expect 3:30. Why do you want to enter 45 minutes ahead of time, though?


----------



## CallieS

I'm sure this has already been answered, but let's talk about it again! 

I have tickets for MNSSHP. What happens if I'm already in Magic Kingdom using my Annual Pass at the start of the party? Do I need to leave and re-enter with the MNSSHP tickets?


----------



## harrowgirl

There will be cast members around the park handing out wristbands.  No need to leave an re enter.


----------



## harrowgirl

Yes - I'd be surprised if they let you in at 3:30.  Maybe 3:45, but I'm not even sure then.  It is not More than a 15 minute walk to BBB from the main gates.


----------



## CallieS

harrowgirl said:


> There will be cast members around the park handing out wristbands.  No need to leave an re enter.



Thanks! Do I just show them the ticket I printed out?

Another question. Can I book three fast passes "on my Annual Pass", and three "on my MNSSHP ticket"? So that would be six total for the day. If I don't leave and re-enter using my MNSSHP ticket, will the FP system recognize my party FP's? I would assume so since they're all linked through MDE, but I don't like assuming.


----------



## harrowgirl

If it is all linked in mde then you can only book 3 in total.  Some people buy their Halloween party tickets with s dummy mde to get 3+3, but you won't be able to do that.  So id just book them at whatever time works best


----------



## FeralCatRogue

monique5 said:


> You can get in line @ 3:30, highly recommended since have 4:15pm appointment. They will start letting guests with MNSSHP tickets enter @ 4pm.


I can tell you from experience they will not let you in til 4pm. I have an annual pass and was trying to get to a 4:20 CRT was not allowed in until 4pm, and i was just asking at 10 to 4, since they can only process event tickets at those turnstiles.


----------



## harrowgirl

That makes no sense - since you could get in with your annual pass.  But I assume you mean you wanted to avoid having to go back to find a cast member after eating to get a wristband and wanted the wristband at 3:50?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

harrowgirl said:


> That makes no sense - since you could get in with your annual pass.  But I assume you mean you wanted to avoid having to go back to find a cast member after eating to get a wristband and wanted the wristband at 3:50?


Oh i wanted to go in early i was expecting to have to do as you said get in and get bands at 4 in another world, but the first bank of turnstyles on the right side of the giant mickey lawn where the bus lets off were party only 4pm entry they cannot process any other tickets or ap. They left bank was where I could enter and by time i walked there 10 minutes would be up already.


----------



## monique5

If in park prior to 4pm using MYW ticket or AP, typically you can get MNSSHP wristband at Stitch in Tomorrowland & Tortuga Tavern in Adventureland. Will post, Post #1, once this year's info is released/PP post after 1st party.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Worth it? Very subjective. I think it's worth it. OP have made good suggestions too. You get 3FP+ using MNSSHP ticket. Can watch parade from Frontierland, even catch it twice. Last year's 1st party seems to be an anomaly, so being 1st party shouldn't be an issue this year. Make list of want you want to accomplish & create plan of attack. Make sure 1st 5-10 things get done.



There you go again with your "plan of attack" I'm sure you meant "magic moments" yeah, right!?!


----------



## FoxC63

seashell996 said:


> We are going oct 31 to MSSHP my daughter made an appointment with bbb for our granddaughter at 415. can she get in at 330 for the appointment on our MSSHP tickets



Yeah, you can't get in at 3:30 but you should most definitely get to the gate by then with the purpose of being the first inside MK at 4pm. Does this make sense?


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> There you go again with your "plan of attack" I'm sure you meant "magic moments" yeah, right!?!



Ok. I know I need better words. Ha! I'll start using magical moments.


----------



## sweetyk83

What do you guys think about wearing large fairy wings? I plan on making some rather large wings to wear. They'll have a softer cardboard frame for the outer parts but I will have to put some wire in them to hold them up. Nothing sharp though. 
I am concerned about them telling me to remove them. I am okay wearing them just for photos but it's a lot of work to only wear them for such a short time. Should I just buy smaller wings and hope for the best?


----------



## Raya

sweetyk83 said:


> What do you guys think about wearing large fairy wings? I plan on making some rather large wings to wear. They'll have a softer cardboard frame for the outer parts but I will have to put some wire in them to hold them up. Nothing sharp though.
> I am concerned about them telling me to remove them. I am okay wearing them just for photos but it's a lot of work to only wear them for such a short time. Should I just buy smaller wings and hope for the best?



For MNNSHP in 2012 my wings had a wire frame that extended from the middle of my back to about a foot over my head - 4ft of wire, and 6ft of shimmery cloth wing. I wore them into the park and from about 4pm to 7pm for photos. No one stopped me or questioned me. I was also wearing a full ball gown (I can post pictures tonight if you'd like), which is now against the rules. If it helps you can "wing check" at the shop to the right after the gates, where you rent strollers. 

Before that, during an August visit I wore smaller wings made of wire hangers and cellophane wrap (stretch 4 hangers into 4 hoops, twist the hook part of hangers together in the center, with two on each side, cover the wire hoops with cellophane wrap, cover the center with medical tape). That was for an all day visit. I road BTMRR, SM, HM, and SM with those homemade wings and no one objected.


----------



## DWeav

Costume question. If I go as Han Solo, do you think I should be okay to get in with a gun holster (minus the gun/blaster)? I don't believe fake guns of any kind are allowed.


----------



## FoxC63

Raya said:


> For MNNSHP in 2012 my wings had a wire frame that extended from the middle of my back to about a foot over my head - 4ft of wire, and 6ft of shimmery cloth wing. I wore them into the park and from about 4pm to 7pm for photos. No one stopped me or questioned me. I was also wearing a full ball gown (I can post pictures tonight if you'd like), which is now against the rules. If it helps you can "wing check" at the shop to the right after the gates, where you rent strollers.
> 
> Before that, during an August visit I wore smaller wings made of wire hangers and cellophane wrap (stretch 4 hangers into 4 hoops, twist the hook part of hangers together in the center, with two on each side, cover the wire hoops with cellophane wrap, cover the center with medical tape). That was for an all day visit. I road BTMRR, SM, HM, and SM with those homemade wings and no one objected.



Yeah but that was in 2012, times have changed big time!


----------



## FoxC63

sweetyk83 said:


> What do you guys think about wearing large fairy wings? I plan on making some rather large wings to wear. They'll have a softer cardboard frame for the outer parts but I will have to put some wire in them to hold them up. Nothing sharp though.
> I am concerned about them telling me to remove them. I am okay wearing them just for photos but it's a lot of work to only wear them for such a short time. Should I just buy smaller wings and hope for the best?



I love the idea of the large wings, are they easily removable?  If you decide to take them off for whatever reason will you have something to carry them in?  I really don't think any of the Halloween parties won't be crowded so here's the real question - will YOU be comfortable?


----------



## Raya

FoxC63 said:


> I love the idea of the large wings, are they easily removable?  If you decide to take them off for whatever reason will you have something to carry them in?



Here's a link to my wingmaker - http://etsy.me/29ux93w The wings slide down between your back and your sports bra or a corset. In either case they can slide up and out without much trouble. (It only gets tricky when they catch on something like your hair or your outfit, having someone else to help solves that problem.)


----------



## FoxC63

DWeav said:


> Costume question. If I go as Han Solo, do you think I should be okay to get in with a gun holster (minus the gun/blaster)? I don't believe fake guns of any kind are allowed.



That's a great question.  I'm going to follow along here to see what everyone has to say.  Is your gun holster open or closed?  If it's open I don't see a problem and even if it's closed and you put in a small camera or phone would it be an issue?


----------



## Raya

FoxC63 said:


> Yeah but that was in 2012, times have changed big time!



True. Then last year (again things have changed a lot) we had a young man with these wings in front of us for the parade: https://www.amazon.com/Inflatable-Black-Demon-Halloween-Costume/dp/B00PLAMBG0

He kept inflating/deflating them between parade floats.


----------



## FoxC63

Raya said:


> Here's a link to my wingmaker - http://etsy.me/29ux93w The wings slide down between your back and your sports bra or a corset. In either case they can slide up and out without much trouble. (It only gets tricky when they catch on something like your hair or your outfit, having someone else to help solves that problem.)



They are absolutely gorgeous!  I seriously doubt these will be a problem getting into the parks, how upset would you be if they get ruined by the crowds/rides?  It would be nice if you could make a cinch sak or something similar to store them into while not wearing that would go along with your costume.


----------



## FoxC63

Raya said:


> True. Then last year (again things have changed a lot) we had a young man with these wings in front of us for the parade: https://www.amazon.com/Inflatable-Black-Demon-Halloween-Costume/dp/B00PLAMBG0
> 
> He kept inflating/deflating them between parade floats.



I guess he must have wanted his personal space!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> That's a great question.  I'm going to follow along here to see what everyone has to say.  Is your gun holster open or closed?  If it's open I don't see a problem and even if it's closed and you put in a small camera or phone would it be an issue?



This. Agree.


----------



## monique5

Raya said:


> Here's a link to my wingmaker - http://etsy.me/29ux93w The wings slide down between your back and your sports bra or a corset. In either case they can slide up and out without much trouble. (It only gets tricky when they catch on something like your hair or your outfit, having someone else to help solves that problem.)



Awesome!


----------



## FoxC63

Raya said:


> True. Then last year (again things have changed a lot) we had a young man with these wings in front of us for the parade: https://www.amazon.com/Inflatable-Black-Demon-Halloween-Costume/dp/B00PLAMBG0
> 
> He kept inflating/deflating them between parade floats.



Questions:  When he inflated his wings did it block your view of the parade? Did people say anything or was is all cool like?  I think if I were standing next to him they might have been a problem especially when trying to take photos.


----------



## Shroog

I have a question-can you pay for MNSSHP tickets ordered online, with 2 different gift cards and the remainder on a credit card? We have family going with us and everyone is under my MDE, and I have 2 gift cards to pay for our tickets, and my SIL wanted to pay for hers with her credit card.  Can I do this online, or do I have to call?


----------



## monique5

Shroog said:


> I have a question-can you pay for MNSSHP tickets ordered online, with 2 different gift cards and the remainder on a credit card? We have family going with us and everyone is under my MDE, and I have 2 gift cards to pay for our tickets, and my SIL wanted to pay for hers with her credit card.  Can I do this online, or do I have to call?



Online - only 1 payment method. You have to call for multiple methods of payment.

Depending on amounts on GC, you could purchase tickets separately online; I did this. If SIL using only 1 card, she can order online just for her family.


----------



## FoxC63

Shroog said:


> I have a question-can you pay for MNSSHP tickets ordered online, with 2 different gift cards and the remainder on a credit card? We have family going with us and everyone is under my MDE, and I have 2 gift cards to pay for our tickets, and my SIL wanted to pay for hers with her credit card.  Can I do this online, or do I have to call?



No, not online, the system will not allow for this.  Agree with monique5, you must call directly to do this.
Also you can combine your Disney Gift Cards into one up to $1000 @ disneygiftcard.com


----------



## Shroog

monique5 said:


> Online - only 1 payment method. You have to call for multiple methods of payment.
> 
> Depending on amounts on GC, you could purchase tickets separately online; I did this. If SIL using only 1 card, she can order online just for her family.





FoxC63 said:


> No, not online, the system will not allow for this.  Agree with monique5, you must call directly to do this.
> Also you can combine your Disney Gift Cards into one up to $1000 @ disneygiftcard.com



Okay, so if I combine my 2 gift cards, I could order just my tickets through MDE.  And, then I could do a separate order of SIL's tickets through my MDE?  Will there be a problem using her cc to order her tickets through my MDE?  They are all on there, but obviously have a different address than me.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## monique5

Shroog said:


> Okay, so if I combine my 2 gift cards, I could order just my tickets through MDE.  And, then I could do a separate order of SIL's tickets through my MDE?  Will there be a problem using her cc to order her tickets through my MDE?  They are all on there, but obviously have a different address than me.  Thanks for the help!



if I combine my 2 gift cards, I could order just my tickets through MDE? Yes, if wanting 1 transaction for purchase.

And, then I could do a separate order of SIL's tickets through my MDE?  Yes

Will there be a problem using her cc to order her tickets through my MDE? No, just need all of her CC info (#, exp.), billing/shipping address, email. You can leave your email info, you'll receive email confirmation. Or you can change email to SILs & she'll receive confirmation. Either way, if ordering through your MDE, tickets will show under your MDE. When purchasing tickets you assign tickets to PP prior to completing purchase.


----------



## Disneymom1126

FoxC63 said:


> No, not online, the system will not allow for this.  Agree with monique5, you must call directly to do this.
> Also you can combine your Disney Gift Cards into one up to $1000 @ disneygiftcard.com



Where on the site do you go to combine the gift cards? Do you do it by selecting a gift card on the site and then using your gift cards to pay for the new gift card?  I'd love to do this for our trip (i.e. buy multiple gift cards at Target via the discount and then put them onto one gift card via the website so I don't have to carry around multiple cards)...I'm planning on doing a gift card for our food costs.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneymom1126 said:


> Where on the site do you go to combine the gift cards? Do you do it by selecting a gift card on the site and then using your gift cards to pay for the new gift card?  I'd love to do this for our trip (i.e. buy multiple gift cards at Target via the discount and then put them onto one gift card via the website so I don't have to carry around multiple cards)...I'm planning on doing a gift card for our food costs.



You need to set up an account first, you'll see a few signs like pass by click on the one "transfer balances in a snap" you should be good to go from here.


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> You need to set up an account first, you'll see a few signs like pass by click on the one "transfer balances in a snap" you should be good to go from here.



Also you might want to look at Kroger/Fred Meyer 4x fuel points.  That would actually be more of an cost effective way to pay for your hotel, party tickets and food.


----------



## Disneymom1126

FoxC63 said:


> Also you might want to look at Kroger/Fred Meyer 4x fuel points.  That would actually be more of an cost effective way to pay for your hotel, party tickets and food.



This must be regional....there are no Kroger/Fred Meyers around here


----------



## FoxC63

Gosh I just saw what time you posted your question via my email, I'm sorry for the late response.  I'm online planning 30th anniversary - Woot!  Hawaii!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Disneymom1126 said:


> This must be regional....there are no Kroger/Fred Meyers around here



What grocery stores do you have around you?


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> What grocery stores do you have around you?



Wait a second - that doesn't matter, hmm just thinking out loud.  They offer gift cards online as well, though I've never purchased them that way.  Here's the link:  http://giftcards.kroger.com/
http://giftcards.kroger.com/
I'll have to do some more reading before I get anyone's hopes up, just need some time.


----------



## Disneymom1126

FoxC63 said:


> What grocery stores do you have around you?



Giant, Wegmans, Weis....


----------



## FoxC63

Kroger is currently offering 2x fuel points, so you would need to buy $500 worth of gift cards to save $1.00 per gallon of gas for a total savings of $35 per fill up.  Granted we use two vehicles to obtain the maximum amount.
Amazon GC could be used at Amazon Prime for food delivery at WDW
Starbucks can be used at 3 locations for food, snacks & beverages (WDW Starbuck locations:  Main Street Bakery & Fountain View @ Epcot)
And of course Target & Disney
Use any Shell Gas Stations to fill up and save. 
Not sure what state you live, but here is a link to help:  http://www.theclevercouple.com/store-guides/kroger/save-on-gas-with-kroger-fuel-points


----------



## FoxC63

Now mind you I'm not at home, I'm taking care of my husband right now, I will get back to this, I just need more time to read the fine print to see if it's remotely possible for you to save here.


----------



## Lillian Gracey

Bought my ticket for September 8th! Ready for some Halloween fun!


----------



## monique5

Lillian Gracey said:


> Bought my ticket for September 8th! Ready for some Halloween fun!


----------



## seashell996

siskaren said:


> I would say no. I have heard of people being allowed in as early as 3:45 with just a party ticket, but I wouldn't expect 3:30. Why do you want to enter 45 minutes ahead of time, though?


granddaughter appointment at BBB for the Halloween party


----------



## FoxC63

Disneymom1126 said:


> This must be regional....there are no Kroger/Fred Meyers around here



I'm not able to find anything like we have here in Michigan that would help you. Also I have gotten a few deals from Groupon via Target:  Pay $10 get $20 & Pay $5 get $10 and Visa Check Out via Starbucks:  Pay $10 get $20.  If I see anything pop up I'll be sure to post them.


----------



## monique5

seashell996 said:


> granddaughter appointment at BBB for the Halloween party



I think you posted a 4:15pm appointment. OP have posted regarding 4pm entry too. With a 4:15pm appointment, and BBB asking guests to show up 15-20 minutes early, that would be ~4pm, so would need to enter MK 3:30ish. But PP with MNSSHP tickets are typically allowed a 4pm entry even though party starts at 7pm. So get in line early and plan to enter @ 4pm. You will not lose BBB appointment. And if you get into MK before 4pm = .


----------



## hicksnichols

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Opinions needed for my costume!  We're planning on DD being Ariel, DH being Prince Eric and me being Flounder.  Ds decided he didn't want to dress up with us
> 
> This is the photo I am using as my inspiration for my costume.    Should I add a simple tutu for myself to make it more fun, or just go for the shirt and pants?    I would still wear pants or leggings if I add a tutu.    So add a tutu or not?  I can make it myself if that matters View attachment 178014


Always add a tutu!!


----------



## smitch425

Don't forget to sign up in the guest list thread. Here's the link...

http://disboards.com/threads/official-2016-mnsshp-guest-list-thread.3495058/


----------



## monique5

smitch425 said:


> Don't forget to sign up in the guest list thread. Here's the link...
> 
> http://disboards.com/threads/official-2016-mnsshp-guest-list-thread.3495058/



Yes! I try to remind PP too.


----------



## hicksnichols

Anyone got any good ideas of how I can make some simple but cute costumes for myself and baby boy? I've decided to be Snow White and he will be Dopey. He will be around 1.5 years where we go. I don't want to go too simple that it's hard to recognize our characters but don't want to be too over the top. We've never been so I don't really know what to expect with costumes.... Plus I need lightweight fabrics so we don't get too hot.


----------



## smitch425

Has anyone booked FPs for the early September parties yet? Wanting confirmation that FP service is ending at 6:30 again this year.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Finally ordered our party tickets for Sept 29!  I couldn't get the order to go through in-line after multiple attempts so finally called and ordered on the phone. I got a little scared when the robotic system said availability was limited but assume that only means there is a limit - not that they are close to the limit. So excited. My daughter got the final pieces for her queen of hearts costume today (more disbound than dressed to really look like her). I probably will wear my old Halloween party tshirt from 2008 with Mickey and company as hitchhiking ghosts on it. Cannot wait!!!!


----------



## Sharongal74

smitch425 said:


> Has anyone booked FPs for the early September parties yet? Wanting confirmation that FP service is ending at 6:30 again this year.


I did mine for September 8th party. My last fp is 5:30-6:30.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

I would worry about wings this year, especially large wings, based on this item in the guidelines:

_Costumes may not contain sharp objects, pointed objects or materials that may accidentally strike another Guest.
_
Wings are the very definition of "materials that may accidentally strike another guest," even if not sharp.

I'll also call out that apparently, wings have to be transparent, possibly, based on this in the adult guidelines:

_Acceptable accessories include: transparent wings, plastic light sabers, toy swords, and tutus. Headwear may be worn as long as it does not cover the face._


----------



## monique5

Sharongal74 said:


> I did mine for September 8th party. My last fp is 5:30-6:30.



Yeah, for MNSSHP ticket FP+ confirmation & times available.


----------



## monique5

My DISigns requests (Creative DISigns Forum) are complete. Mel ABSOLUTELY rocks. MNSSHP Tickets used to present to DD8 & put in scrapbook. Got Halloween treat coupons too. Totally excited about upcoming trip.


----------



## momdisfan

Sharongal74 said:


> I did mine for September 8th party. My last fp is 5:30-6:30.


Can someone please explain to me how to obtain FP+ for the MNSSHP?  We are staying on property and have booked all of our other FP, however I can't seem to book some for our party night.  Are we allowed 3 extra FP with the party tickets or limited to only 3 per day?


----------



## monique5

momdisfan said:


> Can someone please explain to me how to obtain FP+ for the MNSSHP?  We are staying on property and have booked all of our other FP, however I can't seem to book some for our party night.  Are we allowed 3 extra FP with the party tickets or limited to only 3 per day?



You do not get 3 extra FP+. MNSSHP ticket allows ticket holders to get 3 FP+ b/t 3:30-6:30pm & enter park prior to party @ 4pm. So if going to MNSSHP on 9/2 you can get 3 FP+ for MK only using MNSSHP ticket, but if using MYW tickets or AP for 9/2 for any park & book 3 FP+, then that's your 3 for the day, but can get 4th & so on after using 3rd. Only way to get 6 FP+ for day is if MNSSHP ticket & MYW/AP tickets are on 2 separate MDE accounts.


----------



## momdisfan

monique5 said:


> You do not get 3 extra FP+. MNSSHP ticket allows ticket holders to get 3 FP+ b/t 3:30-6:30pm & enter park prior to party @ 4pm. So if going to MNSSHP on 9/2 you can get 3 FP+ for MK only using MNSSHP ticket, but if using MYW tickets or AP for 9/2 for any park & book 3 FP+, then that's your 3 for the day, but can get 4th & so on after using 3rd. Only way to get 6 FP+ for day is if MNSSHP ticket & MYW/AP tickets are on 2 separate MDE accounts.


Thank you!  I guess I should have purchased my MNSSHP tickets on a separate MDE account  Right now we have a FP+ for soarin mid morning of our party day.....not sure what we are doing that day before the party.  Might just hope I can snag two good FP after we use our soarin that day - I think that is possible with the way the new system is set up
thanks for responding


----------



## monique5

momdisfan said:


> Thank you!  I guess I should have purchased my MNSSHP tickets on a separate MDE account  Right now we have a FP+ for soarin mid morning of our party day.....not sure what we are doing that day before the party.  Might just hope I can snag two good FP after we use our soarin that day - I think that is possible with the way the new system is set up
> thanks for responding



Yes, but they would have to be @ EP, then 4th @ any park. So I would go ahead and book the other 2 now to get times you want, at least early times whether you use them or not, to be able to start booking 4th FP+ that day.


----------



## ConnecticutFlea

I have a question. My annual pass is linked to my magic band in MDE. If I link my MNSSHP ticket to a fictitious person in MDE and make 3 additional fast passes, then I'm assuming my magic band won't work for those FP and I'll need to use the MNSSHP ticket when I get to the ride, right? If I book on line and have a paper ticket, do I need to use that? If I'm already in the park on my annual pass ticket, do I need to go back through the main gate using my MNSSHP ticket in order to use that ticket for FP? I know I can get the party bracelets in the park if I'm already there, but I'm wondering if the FP will work if there is no record of the MNSSHP ticket holder passing through the entrance gate.


----------



## momdisfan

ConnecticutFlea said:


> I have a question. My annual pass is linked to my magic band in MDE. If I link my MNSSHP ticket to a fictitious person in MDE and make 3 additional fast passes, then I'm assuming my magic band won't work for those FP and I'll need to use the MNSSHP ticket when I get to the ride, right? If I book on line and have a paper ticket, do I need to use that? If I'm already in the park on my annual pass ticket, do I need to go back through the main gate using my MNSSHP ticket in order to use that ticket for FP? I know I can get the party bracelets in the park if I'm already there, but I'm wondering if the FP will work if there is no record of the MNSSHP ticket holder passing through the entrance gate.


Hmmm... I would like to know this answer also.  A fictitious person in MDE.  I already purcahsed MNSSHP tickets but maybe I can transfer them to this new fictitious person and get 3 additional FP+


----------



## Anal Annie

OK, so my FP+ window will open soon (on the 17th) and I need to decide which night we want to do MNSSHP so I can plan out our FP's for the other days / parks.  I will do an advance purchase thru DVC for member pricing but I would sort of like to know the weather in advance so I don't want to commit to a night this far out however I sort of have to with the whole FP+ thing.  I'm not ready to purchase the tix just yet - but I'll do it when we get closer.  There will be 2 parties while we are there - Sunday, 9/18 and Tues., 9/20.  Do you think the odds are higher that the weekend will sell out over the Tues. night?  I'd obviously prefer to go on a night that's not sold out if possible but do we think the odds are that by the day of they'll both sell out anyway so it won't really matter which night we go?  The Tues. night will be our last night....


----------



## Anal Annie

Dumb question - this will be our first time going to a party.  Do they offer FP+ during the parties?


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Anal Annie said:


> Dumb question - this will be our first time going to a party.  Do they offer FP+ during the parties?



Not during the party, but your ticket will get you in at 4, and you can do fp+ 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, and 5:30-6:30.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Anal Annie said:


> Dumb question - this will be our first time going to a party.  Do they offer FP+ during the parties?



Not a dumb question but unfortunately they do not offer it during parties. Mostly the lines are pretty short. The FP+ ends with the 5:30-6:30 hour


----------



## smitch425

Sharongal74 said:


> I did mine for September 8th party. My last fp is 5:30-6:30.


Thanks!


----------



## monique5

ConnecticutFlea said:


> I have a question. My annual pass is linked to my magic band in MDE. If I link my MNSSHP ticket to a fictitious person in MDE and make 3 additional fast passes, then I'm assuming my magic band won't work for those FP and I'll need to use the MNSSHP ticket when I get to the ride, right? If I book on line and have a paper ticket, do I need to use that? If I'm already in the park on my annual pass ticket, do I need to go back through the main gate using my MNSSHP ticket in order to use that ticket for FP? I know I can get the party bracelets in the park if I'm already there, but I'm wondering if the FP will work if there is no record of the MNSSHP ticket holder passing through the entrance gate.



Regarding MNSSHP entry --- if already in park there are locations in park to scan MB, Paper ticket or Green Plastic RFID Card. No need to go back to park entrance. Locations posted earlier in thread. Once locations announced/noted for this year, will update Post #1 with locations. In past locations in Adventureland, FL, Tomorrow land.


----------



## monique5

Anal Annie said:


> OK, so my FP+ window will open soon (on the 17th) and I need to decide which night we want to do MNSSHP so I can plan out our FP's for the other days / parks.  I will do an advance purchase thru DVC for member pricing but I would sort of like to know the weather in advance so I don't want to commit to a night this far out however I sort of have to with the whole FP+ thing.  I'm not ready to purchase the tix just yet - but I'll do it when we get closer.  There will be 2 parties while we are there - Sunday, 9/18 and Tues., 9/20.  Do you think the odds are higher that the weekend will sell out over the Tues. night?  I'd obviously prefer to go on a night that's not sold out if possible but do we think the odds are that by the day of they'll both sell out anyway so it won't really matter which night we go?  The Tues. night will be our last night....



Unfortunately, no one can predict when party will sell out. You can check Post #1 for dates parties sold out last year. Most will advise - me included, as noted in posts throughout this thread, if you want to go on certain night - go ahead & purchase. Weather never completely accurate, gives forecast 10D out & still sometimes changes daily. We always carry ponchos in our bag, but sometimes if rain, more hassle than worth; so depends on amount of rain & what we're doing if use them. No guarantee waiting until 10D prior to party & times/rides you want may no longer be available for FP+, then stressing or checking daily for something you could have done 60D prior -- and party could have sold out. Tuesday crowds should be lower than Sunday, but who knows. F&W, free dining, & MNSSHP @ time going so really don't know about crowds - look @ crowd predictions, but those only based on ride wait times, not party activities; ticket prices increased this year, who knows - more PP might decide to go on those nights using AP/DVC discount tickets.


----------



## Mindwellwasted

Trying to decide what costume I want to wear for our MNNSHP trip this year. Was planning on doing Chief Bogo and Clawhauser from Zootopia, but a little concerned they might frown upon adults in 'police' type costumes. What do you think? 

Obviously they wouldn't look like real police uniforms (with horns and cheetah print) and was planing on doing things like putting 'Zootopia' anywhere it said police, but front far away I guess it would still look real-ish. I've done the party a few times now, but not since they changed the costume rules last year.


----------



## monique5

*52 Days Until the 1st MNSSHP!*


----------



## FoxC63

It's been a while - so just checking in.  How are the costumes going?  Every one still excited about MNSSHP?  DS has two more months of summer vacation - is time going slow?


----------



## Kellett

FoxC63 said:


> It's been a while - so just checking in.  How are the costumes going?  Every one still excited about MNSSHP?  DS has two more months of summer vacation - is time going slow?


This our first time attending a party. Time is creeping by! We are planning to go as the incredibles but since the rule of no masks we were thinking face painting the black masks on us. What are your all thoughts? Will it be too hot and melt making us look like "the crow"? Should we skip hiding our identities or go for it?


----------



## pigletto

We are taking a Universal trip in October (went to Disney in the spring.) Dh and DD19 will be going to Halloween Horror Nights but it's not really my thing and it would be way way too scary for ds12. So we were just going to swim and maybe mini golf or something while DH and DD went to their event. Buuuuutttt.. this weekend I got the bright idea to see if ds would like to go to MNSSHP. We LOVE Disney and we've never been to MNSSHP. Of course he wants to go, so I booked the tickets for the 30th of October! Then today I decided it made more sense to stay at Disney for the night so we could just take a bus to our room after the party, and get a good nights sleep. DH and dd then don't have to leave HHN to pick us up either. So we've booked a night at Pop as well.
I am SO EXCITED. I'm really looking forward to the Universal trip as the whole family loves it there, but I am happy to be able to sneak in a little bit of Disney and experience something new as well.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Kellett said:


> This our first time attending a party. Time is creeping by! We are planning to go as the incredibles but since the rule of no masks we were thinking face painting the black masks on us. What are your all thoughts? Will it be too hot and melt making us look like "the crow"? Should we skip hiding our identities or go for it?



The party we attended last year (late October) it was SOOO humid!  The air was really heavy and it made for a sweaty night.  More often than not, that is probably going to be the case that time of year, so I would probably choose not to paint your face -- I'm also not sure how face painting would be interpreted on the new costume rules, but I'd make my decision based on the heat alone!


----------



## Kellett

Disneymom1126 said:


> The party we attended last year (late October) it was SOOO humid!  The air was really heavy and it made for a sweaty night.  More often than not, that is probably going to be the case that time of year, so I would probably choose not to paint your face -- I'm also not sure how face painting would be interpreted on the new costume rules, but I'd make my decision based on the heat alone!


Thank you I thought that might be the case And I definitely don't want to look back at pictures and see us looking like we are melting lol! I will definitely scrap that idea


----------



## addiemon

Not sure if I can just throw this question here or if I should start a new thread, but- is the following schedule actually doable for MNSSHP?

5:30-6pm: head to Magic Kingdom for the party! (We're getting massages 3-4 and then grabbing a snack and changing into our costumes in our hotel before heading to the park)
6-7:30pm: Rides, photos, etc.  Then start heading to 
8pm: Hocus Pocus Villain Spectacular, then head straight to Frontierland
8:50pm: Frontierland viewing of BTY Parade, then head towards Casey's/Plaza
9:45pm: Celebrate the Magic, head to CRT
10:15pm HalloWishes near/in front of CRT, then head straight inside
10:40pm: Dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table

It seems a little tight but I'd like to try and do as much as we can  I've never been at a Disney park for one of these events before!


----------



## MickeynMinnie

I was looking and couldn't find the answer... When you buy tickets do they send you a hard ticket or is it linked to your magic band?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Kellett said:


> This our first time attending a party. Time is creeping by! We are planning to go as the incredibles but since the rule of no masks we were thinking face painting the black masks on us. What are your all thoughts? Will it be too hot and melt making us look like "the crow"? Should we skip hiding our identities or go for it?


With a setting spray it can work but if its very hot and humid even that will need touch ups probably.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

MickeynMinnie said:


> I was looking and couldn't find the answer... When you buy tickets do they send you a hard ticket or is it linked to your magic band?


It links to your band and you have a choice of how you recieve the tickets beyond that.


----------



## MickeynMinnie

FeralCatRogue said:


> It links to your band and you have a choice of how you recieve the tickets beyond that.


Thank you!!!


----------



## monique5

pigletto said:


> We are taking a Universal trip in October (went to Disney in the spring.) Dh and DD19 will be going to Halloween Horror Nights but it's not really my thing and it would be way way too scary for ds12. So we were just going to swim and maybe mini golf or something while DH and DD went to their event. Buuuuutttt.. this weekend I got the bright idea to see if ds would like to go to MNSSHP. We LOVE Disney and we've never been to MNSSHP. Of course he wants to go, so I booked the tickets for the 30th of October! Then today I decided it made more sense to stay at Disney for the night so we could just take a bus to our room after the party, and get a good nights sleep. DH and dd then don't have to leave HHN to pick us up either. So we've booked a night at Pop as well.
> I am SO EXCITED. I'm really looking forward to the Universal trip as the whole family loves it there, but I am happy to be able to sneak in a little bit of Disney and experience something new as well.



Exciting! Maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## monique5

addiemon said:


> Not sure if I can just throw this question here or if I should start a new thread, but- is the following schedule actually doable for MNSSHP?
> 
> 5:30-6pm: head to Magic Kingdom for the party! (We're getting massages 3-4 and then grabbing a snack and changing into our costumes in our hotel before heading to the park)
> 6-7:30pm: Rides, photos, etc.  Then start heading to
> 8pm: Hocus Pocus Villain Spectacular, then head straight to Frontierland
> 8:50pm: Frontierland viewing of BTY Parade, then head towards Casey's/Plaza
> 9:45pm: Celebrate the Magic, head to CRT
> 10:15pm HalloWishes near/in front of CRT, then head straight inside
> 10:40pm: Dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table
> 
> It seems a little tight but I'd like to try and do as much as we can  I've never been at a Disney park for one of these events before!



Sweet! Looks like you have a list of magical moments. Looks like a good schedule. Just not sure what you mean by photos --- PP photos or character M&G? M&G and rides, maybe not enough time depending on which rides & M&G. Remember to be flexible & have fun!


----------



## monique5

MickeynMinnie said:


> I was looking and couldn't find the answer... When you buy tickets do they send you a hard ticket or is it linked to your magic band?



Tickets should automatically link to MDE. Once add tickets to cart & proceed to purchase, ticket delivery options page available opens --- print at home, will call/GS, regular mail, or express delivery with FedEx for additional $15. You receive email confirmation too.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

Officially 99 days until our trip, it couldn't come sooner!


----------



## FoxC63

Kellett said:


> This our first time attending a party. Time is creeping by! We are planning to go as the incredibles but since the rule of no masks we were thinking face painting the black masks on us. What are your all thoughts? Will it be too hot and melt making us look like "the crow"? Should we skip hiding our identities or go for it?



Bring on the face paint!  DH will be Two Face, DS - well, maybe Joker or The Riddler ? and I'll be Harley Quinn!
The Incredible's sound awesome!


----------



## FoxC63

pigletto said:


> We are taking a Universal trip in October (went to Disney in the spring.) Dh and DD19 will be going to Halloween Horror Nights but it's not really my thing and it would be way way too scary for ds12. So we were just going to swim and maybe mini golf or something while DH and DD went to their event. Buuuuutttt.. this weekend I got the bright idea to see if ds would like to go to MNSSHP. We LOVE Disney and we've never been to MNSSHP. Of course he wants to go, so I booked the tickets for the 30th of October! Then today I decided it made more sense to stay at Disney for the night so we could just take a bus to our room after the party, and get a good nights sleep. DH and dd then don't have to leave HHN to pick us up either. So we've booked a night at Pop as well.
> I am SO EXCITED. I'm really looking forward to the Universal trip as the whole family loves it there, but I am happy to be able to sneak in a little bit of Disney and experience something new as well.



OMG what fun!  You careful planner, you're making the most of your vacation time - good on you!


----------



## addiemon

monique5 said:


> Sweet! Looks like you have a list of magical moments. Looks like a good schedule. Just not sure what you mean by photos --- PP photos or character M&G? M&G and rides, maybe not enough time depending on which rides & M&G. Remember to be flexible & have fun!



PP photos- neither hubs and I have much interest in M&G. And if we change our minds, we'll have done most or all of the MK rides we wanted the day before anyway so we can adjust accordingly.


----------



## ykdz

Hi Everyone, long time lurker here.  I just received my plastic MNSSHP tickets today, and the front design is completely different from last year's tickets.  It seems like everyone this year got the same design as last year, which was different characters like Mickey, Goofy, Pluto, etc.  Since I can't figure out how to attach my non-hosted photo, I'll describe it: front has "DisneyFastPass+" on the upper left, "Walt Disney World" on bottom center, and main design is a picture of different rides.  Can anyone else confirm that they received a similar design?  I fear they sent wrong tickets, but the back of the ticket states "MNSSHP 10/31/16 7PM-12AM Ages(10+)". TIA!

update: I purchased via phone if that makes any difference


----------



## FoxC63

ykdz said:


> Hi Everyone, long time lurker here.  I just received my plastic MNSSHP tickets today, and the front design is completely different from last year's tickets.  It seems like everyone this year got the same design as last year, which was different characters like Mickey, Goofy, Pluto, etc.  Since I can't figure out how to attach my non-hosted photo, I'll describe it: front has "DisneyFastPass+" on the upper left, "Walt Disney World" on bottom center, and main design is a picture of different rides.  Can anyone else confirm that they received a similar design?  I fear they sent wrong tickets, but the back of the ticket states "MNSSHP 10/31/16 7PM-12AM Ages(10+)". TIA!
> 
> update: I purchased via phone if that makes any difference



I received the same boring green ones:  Mickey, Donald, Goofy for 10/27 & 10/31!  You are good to go - the back confirms it "MNSSHP 10/31/16 7PM-12AM Ages(10+)"  Have a great trip!


----------



## ykdz

I think I received the FastPass+ RFID-enabled cards. Does this mean I don't need the wristband, and will have to manually link it to MyDisneyExperience online?


----------



## cshell624

ykdz said:


> Hi Everyone, long time lurker here.  I just received my plastic MNSSHP tickets today, and the front design is completely different from last year's tickets.  It seems like everyone this year got the same design as last year, which was different characters like Mickey, Goofy, Pluto, etc.  Since I can't figure out how to attach my non-hosted photo, I'll describe it: front has "DisneyFastPass+" on the upper left, "Walt Disney World" on bottom center, and main design is a picture of different rides.  Can anyone else confirm that they received a similar design?  I fear they sent wrong tickets, but the back of the ticket states "MNSSHP 10/31/16 7PM-12AM Ages(10+)". TIA!
> 
> update: I purchased via phone if that makes any difference


I received the ones with park rides as well. Not sure why they went with this option. I wish the tickets would have been Halloween themed.


----------



## ykdz

cshell624 said:


> I received the ones with park rides as well. Not sure why they went with this option. I wish the tickets would have been Halloween themed.


Did you also order over the phone?  My tickets were delivered UPS 2-day air, but last year I received them through USPS if I recall correctly.  Odd.


----------



## monique5

ykdz said:


> Hi Everyone, long time lurker here.  I just received my plastic MNSSHP tickets today, and the front design is completely different from last year's tickets.  It seems like everyone this year got the same design as last year, which was different characters like Mickey, Goofy, Pluto, etc.  Since I can't figure out how to attach my non-hosted photo, I'll describe it: front has "DisneyFastPass+" on the upper left, "Walt Disney World" on bottom center, and main design is a picture of different rides.  Can anyone else confirm that they received a similar design?  I fear they sent wrong tickets, but the back of the ticket states "MNSSHP 10/31/16 7PM-12AM Ages(10+)". TIA!
> 
> update: I purchased via phone if that makes any difference



Sweet! Maybe I'll see you on the 31st. No worries, New designs added this year (EE, HG, Spaceship Earth) for the Green Plastic RFID Cards. Posted several pages ago. Ill find them & add to Post #2. 

I ordered online, MDE, & received new designs for 10/30. Received old ones for 10/31, ordered online too.


----------



## monique5

ykdz said:


> I think I received the FastPass+ RFID-enabled cards. Does this mean I don't need the wristband, and will have to manually link it to MyDisneyExperience online?



When you ordered, tickets should have automatically linked to MDE. Check, if not, manually add to MDE. You'll still need wristband, that's your party credential. Use MB to enter if link MNSSHP Tickets to MDE. Take card just in case.


----------



## ykdz

monique5 said:


> Sweet! Maybe I'll see you on the 31st. No worries, New designs added this year (EE, HG, Spaceship Earth) for the Green Plastic RFID Cards. Posted several pages ago. Ill find them & add to Post #2.
> 
> I ordered online, MDE, & received new designs for 10/30. Received old ones for 10/31, ordered online too.



Thank you for the response.  I was feeling some anxiety for a bit.  Seems like they're sending out both old and new designs for physical tickets.  Hope you have a great time!


----------



## monique5

ykdz said:


> Thank you for the response.  I was feeling some anxiety for a bit.  Seems like they're sending out both old and new designs for physical tickets.  Hope you have a great time!



Images were shared on Page 113. I have added to Post #2 --- check them out! I plan to have a MAGICAL time! Hope you do too!


----------



## osully

we are going to the one on sept 11! only 61 days!!


----------



## kelleybean

Did anyone do the Hallowishes dessert party last year?  If so, can you tell me exactly what desserts they had?  My son is gluten free and wondering if there are any options for him besides the Enjoy Life prepackaged stuff.  Did they have rice krispie treats?  He does ok with small amounts of gluten (he's gluten free for autism not celiac) so I think he'd be fine with the minimal gluten in those.  I think I read that they have fruit and chocolate which would also be ok.


----------



## FoxC63

ykdz said:


> I think I received the FastPass+ RFID-enabled cards. Does this mean I don't need the wristband, and will have to manually link it to MyDisneyExperience online?



You will still need to get the wrist band.  If you go into your MDE account you should see your MNSSHP tickets listed with your magic bands, if they are NOT then you will need to link them by following the prompts. Be sure to bring your new card with you to the party for that "just in case" scenario.


----------



## michelepa

Extended our trip a day so we could attend the first party on the 2nd.  So very excited although I cannot convince my tween daughter (12) to dress up so we will wear some sort of Halloween t-shirts or Mickey ears to be festive (or at least I will)!


----------



## FoxC63

kelleybean said:


> Did anyone do the Hallowishes dessert party last year?  If so, can you tell me exactly what desserts they had?  My son is gluten free and wondering if there are any options for him besides the Enjoy Life prepackaged stuff.  Did they have rice krispie treats?  He does ok with small amounts of gluten (he's gluten free for autism not celiac) so I think he'd be fine with the minimal gluten in those.  I think I read that they have fruit and chocolate which would also be ok.



I'm almost certain that when you made your ADR for this whether online or via phone you had the opportunity to note food allergies.  If you bypassed this step due to Disney Dancing Fever then I'd call and update it.  Here's a link with phone numbers and more information to help you during your stay: 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/special-dietary-requests/
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/special-dietary-requests/
Cheers!


----------



## FoxC63

michelepa said:


> Extended our trip a day so we could attend the first party on the 2nd.  So very excited although I cannot convince my tween daughter (12) to dress up so we will wear some sort of Halloween t-shirts or Mickey ears to be festive (or at least I will)!



Oh, bummer!!!  No bother, you should still dress up after all it's your vacation too!  And let me tell you, you will not be alone as many of us adults will be dressing up and toting along someone who won't be!  Keep your Halloween spirit ALIVE!!!!


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

We are thinking/dreaming of a Labor Day weekend trip, which would put us in town during the first MNSSHP (9/2). We have done it twice before and REALLY like the event. My dilemma is that now the price is ~$75 p/p I hate to put up that much money if the forecast is for rain that night. I guess we will wind up hoping it doesn't sell out and that weather holds. I'll pay the extra money to but the tickets the day of the event if available.


----------



## FoxC63

Zippa D Doodah said:


> We are thinking/dreaming of a Labor Day weekend trip, which would put us in town during the first MNSSHP (9/2). We have done it twice before and REALLY like the event. My dilemma is that now the price is ~$75 p/p I hate to put up that much money if the forecast is for rain that night. I guess we will wind up hoping it doesn't sell out and that weather holds. I'll pay the extra money to but the tickets the day of the event if available.



Good luck with that my friend, I have never attended the First party, but reading through these post including history fact sheets posted here that party has always sold out!  I forecast planning ahead is in your future


----------



## smitch425

Just want to give a big shoutout to @monique5 for doing an excellent job with this thread. With us not planning a party this year and our crazy schedule right now, I've been a little distant from the planning aspect, but the tides may be turning...too soon to say for sure, but we may be able to squeeze in a party after all. We shall see.


----------



## FoxC63

smitch425 said:


> Just want to give a big shoutout to @monique5 for doing an excellent job with this thread. With us not planning a party this year and our crazy schedule right now, I've been a little distant from the planning aspect, but the tides may be turning...too soon to say for sure, but we may be able to squeeze in a party after all. We shall see.



monique5 has done an awesome job with providing additional and insightful information!


----------



## monique5

smitch425 said:


> Just want to give a big shoutout to @monique5 for doing an excellent job with this thread. With us not planning a party this year and our crazy schedule right now, I've been a little distant from the planning aspect, but the tides may be turning...too soon to say for sure, but we may be able to squeeze in a party after all. We shall see.





FoxC63 said:


> monique5 has done an awesome job with providing additional and insightful information!



Thank you @smitch425. I've enjoyed doing this thread. I'm super excited about going to MNSSHP this year. Hopefully you'll be able to make 1 party.


----------



## anneboleyn

Well I apparently have completely lost my mind because I decided to add 3 days to my trip, which means DD9 and I will arrive at the World 3 days earlier! And since we will now be there 3 days earlier, it only makes sense to go to another Halloween party! So we will now be going to the 11th and the 13th and I am so excited...I can't wait to see if I get any of tickets with the new designs on them 

My daughter doesn't know about this recent development. I don't plan on telling her until that day, when I pick her up from school and then inform her that we are driving to the airport from there!


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> Well I apparently have completely lost my mind because I decided to add 3 days to my trip, which means DD9 and I will arrive at the World 3 days earlier! And since we will now be there 3 days earlier, it only makes sense to go to another Halloween party! So we will now be going to the 11th and the 13th and I am so excited...I can't wait to see if I get any of tickets with the new designs on them
> 
> My daughter doesn't know about this recent development. I don't plan on telling her until that day, when I pick her up from school and then inform her that we are driving to the airport from there!



Oh what fun!!! we'll be waiting for you my pretty!  Have a great time!!!!


----------



## monique5

anneboleyn said:


> Well I apparently have completely lost my mind because I decided to add 3 days to my trip, which means DD9 and I will arrive at the World 3 days earlier! And since we will now be there 3 days earlier, it only makes sense to go to another Halloween party! So we will now be going to the 11th and the 13th and I am so excited...I can't wait to see if I get any of tickets with the new designs on them
> 
> My daughter doesn't know about this recent development. I don't plan on telling her until that day, when I pick her up from school and then inform her that we are driving to the airport from there!



Nope. My family added all kinds of extra for me. Yeah to magical moments.


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

FoxC63 said:


> Good luck with that my friend, I have never attended the First party, but reading through these post including history fact sheets posted here that party has always sold out!  I forecast planning ahead is in your future



Yeah, sold out last year I think. With the trend toward lower attendance this summer maybe I can roll the dice and be alright. It's hard for us plan too far ahead these days, and I'm at peace with that. Anyhow, we've been to MNSSHP twice before so it's not like it would be the end of the world if we got shut out. After all these years of Disney trips, I'm willing to miss out on a thing or two here and there in lieu of extensive fretful pre-planning. That $300 we may not get to spend at MNSSHP will come in handy somewhere else.


----------



## FoxC63

Amen!


----------



## cshell624

ykdz said:


> Did you also order over the phone?  My tickets were delivered UPS 2-day air, but last year I received them through USPS if I recall correctly.  Odd.


No, I ordered mine online and they shipped USPS. Did you select express delivery maybe?


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> Tickets should automatically link to MDE. Once add tickets to cart & proceed to purchase, ticket delivery options page available opens --- print at home, will call/GS, regular mail, or FedEx for extra $15. You receive email confirmation too.





ykdz said:


> Did you also order over the phone?  My tickets were delivered UPS 2-day air, but last year I received them through USPS if I recall correctly.  Odd.



@ykdz - you ordered by phone this year? See above for ticket delivery method. FedEx for additional $15. Maybe your delivery method was different because ordered by phone? UPS not listed as delivery method online.


----------



## ykdz

monique5 said:


> @ykdz - you ordered by phone this year? See above for ticket delivery method. FedEx for additional $15. Maybe your delivery method was different because ordered by phone? UPS not listed as delivery method online.


Yes I ordered by phone, and I wasn't charged for UPS shipping.  From address was clearly labeled "WDW fulfillment 1390 magic kingdom dr, orland fl", which I did not like because it's supposed to be anonymous like it was last year for me.  Somebody in this thread showed a picture of their envelope, and the from address just stated the address with no mention of "disney".  Thank goodness tickets arrived safely though.

update: I elected for standard shipping, but I guess they sent it express for free anyways.


----------



## cshell624

ykdz said:


> Yes I ordered by phone, and I wasn't charged for UPS shipping.  From address was clearly labeled "WDW fulfillment 1390 magic kingdom dr, orland fl", which I did not like because it's supposed to be anonymous like it was last year for me.  Somebody in this thread showed a picture of their envelope, and the from address just stated the address with no mention of "disney".  Thank goodness tickets arrived safely though.
> 
> update: I elected for standard shipping, but I guess they sent it express for free anyways.


That does seem kinda strange. I don't think I've ever seen that address on anything I've ever received from Disney. Makes it seem a little magical for it to say it's from Magic Kingdom Drive. Almost like Mickey sent it to you personally.


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> Oh what fun!!! we'll be waiting for you my pretty!  Have a great time!!!!



LOL aww thanks girlie  I hate to be wishing my summer away but I want September to get here NOW!


----------



## anneboleyn

cshell624 said:


> That does seem kinda strange. I don't think I've ever seen that address on anything I've ever received from Disney. Makes it seem a little magical for it to say it's from Magic Kingdom Drive. Almost like Mickey sent it to you personally.



That does sound awesome! I am jealous lol


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

addiemon said:


> Not sure if I can just throw this question here or if I should start a new thread, but- is the following schedule actually doable for MNSSHP?
> 
> 5:30-6pm: head to Magic Kingdom for the party! (We're getting massages 3-4 and then grabbing a snack and changing into our costumes in our hotel before heading to the park)
> 6-7:30pm: Rides, photos, etc.  Then start heading to
> 8pm: Hocus Pocus Villain Spectacular, then head straight to Frontierland
> 8:50pm: Frontierland viewing of BTY Parade, then head towards Casey's/Plaza
> 9:45pm: Celebrate the Magic, head to CRT
> 10:15pm HalloWishes near/in front of CRT, then head straight inside
> 10:40pm: Dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table
> 
> It seems a little tight but I'd like to try and do as much as we can  I've never been at a Disney park for one of these events before!


 
I am a party newbie, but I do like your schedule. My only two observations are: 1. Not a lot of time for rides, photos - but that might be ok with you. And late dinner at CRT sounds amazing if you're ok using up some party time on a sit down dinner. What fun!

Here is my schedule question:
I want to focus on the special shows and parades. I won't have small kids with me and plan to stay until the end. So I'm thinking second parade, and built this schedule around that:
4-7: Early entry to MK, hopefully with FP+ for some rides
7-9:45: Pictures that don't have a long line, Haunted Mansion, trick-or-treating, party-only snacks and/or souveneirs, maybe another ride or two.
9:45 Celebrate the Magic
10:00  Hallowishes Fireworks
10:15 find the Cadaver Dans
10:40 Hocus Pocus Villian Spectacular
11:15 Parade
After parade: if still have energy!: last minute rides/trick-or-treats/photos

Any recommendations on the show/parade portion? Where to sit, where to wait?
Getting excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerusalem Gal

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> I am a party newbie, but I do like your schedule. My only two observations are: 1. Not a lot of time for rides, photos - but that might be ok with you. And late dinner at CRT sounds amazing if you're ok using up some party time on a sit down dinner. What fun!
> 
> Here is my schedule question:
> I want to focus on the special shows and parades. I won't have small kids with me and plan to stay until the end. So I'm thinking second parade, and built this schedule around that:
> 4-7: Early entry to MK, hopefully with FP+ for some rides
> 7-9:45: Pictures that don't have a long line, Haunted Mansion, trick-or-treating, party-only snacks and/or souveneirs, maybe another ride or two.
> 9:45 Celebrate the Magic
> 10:00  Hallowishes Fireworks
> 10:15 find the Cadaver Dans
> 10:40 Hocus Pocus Villian Spectacular
> 11:15 Parade
> After parade: if still have energy!: last minute rides/trick-or-treats/photos
> 
> Any recommendations on the show/parade portion? Where to sit, where to wait?
> Getting excited!!!!!!!!


This sounds like a great plan!


----------



## smitch425

Here are my basic tips. The J&S info will be confirmed after the first party starts...

MNSSHP tips...
Arrive at 4. If not using FPs earlier in the day, you can book them for 3:30, 4:30 and 5:30. Service ends at 6:30. If meeting Jack and Sally is a must do, get in line by 4:30, as they typically come out around 5:00. Watch the the projection show and fireworks from the hub, and then make your way to Frontierland afterwards for the second parade. You'll have time to grab snacks on the way. Watch the last stage show, which should start at midnight. Trick or treat lines move very quickly, so don't let a long line deter you from stopping. Go in with a list of priorities and know where all of the magic shots are in advance when using memory maker. We take our normal
park backpack to keep our candy bags in. Much easier to deal with for pics and rides that way. We also rope drop a park on party day, but a 6am - 2am day is easy for us. Lol


----------



## monique5

ykdz said:


> Yes I ordered by phone, and I wasn't charged for UPS shipping.  From address was clearly labeled "WDW fulfillment 1390 magic kingdom dr, orland fl", which I did not like because it's supposed to be anonymous like it was last year for me.  Somebody in this thread showed a picture of their envelope, and the from address just stated the address with no mention of "disney".  Thank goodness tickets arrived safely though.
> 
> update: I elected for standard shipping, but I guess they sent it express for free anyways.



Very magical! But would totally ruin surprise if had kids & they saw it. Yes, all other envelopes just had address & Lake Buena Vista, FL. 

So must be different delivery by phone all around. Maybe OP who ordered by phone will see this & post. If not, oh well! YOU HAVE YOUR TICKETS & you're going to MNSSHP!!!!


----------



## ykdz

I was able to get to the mail before any of the kids thankfully.  Either way, happy to be going!!!


----------



## mymommom

Just bought our 12 tickets for the MNSSHP on Halloween   It's our first party and we're so excited!  Now to get planning.  Thanks for all the great tips everyone...I'll be following!


----------



## RbdFoxes311

I haven't been to Disney since 2011 and am thinking about going in October. If we arrived in Orlando around noon on Thursday could we feasibly do just the Halloween party as our park ticket/only MK day? We would arrive at 4pm and stay til the end. My main priority is checking out the new Fantasyland but I have a list of 13 attractions that I would like to do. Is it crazy to try to do 13 rides between 4pm-midnight? That's about 2 attractions an hour.
1. We are 2 adults and are Disney commandos- we use touring plans and go fast and furious, however we've always arrived at rope drop.
2. I would like to see wishes and the parade but am not really interested in M&G or the candy. 

Should I list them or is that overkill?? ;p

Fantasyland - Enchanted Tales, IASWAA, Pooh, 7 Dwarfs (Dwarves?), Peter Pan and Little Mermaid (would probably try to get FP for these starting at 3:30)
Liberty Square - Haunted Mansion
Adventureland - PoTC, Jungle Cruise and Tiki room, both not open during party
Tomorrowland - Buzz and Space Mtn (not really essential)


----------



## Pesky

As a MNSSHP newbie, I could really use some help with timing and hoping you all could help.  I think the only character that would be on our "must meet" list is Jack Sparrow.  What time do you think we should line up to meet him?  Also with 2 kids in tow, I'm not sure they'll make it to the 2nd parade so figure we suck it up and catch the first one, Hallowishes and likely the Sanderson sisters (DD loves Hocus Pocus).   Anything we catch after that would be gravy.  Given it is the first parade where all parents with kids go, what do you think the time is to stake out a spot?  Guessing near the hub would be ideal to catch all those things and I've heard that gets crowded fast.  Thanks!


----------



## addiemon

Er, somehow double posted but haven't found a delete button yet. Disregard!


----------



## SheilaHeartsDisney

I'd like to attend the party on 10/20
But trying to hold off as long as possible before ordering tickets. I'm thinking I'll order them when I see that 10/31 has been sold out. Is Halloween usually the first date to be sold out??  Has there ever been another date sold out before Halloween was??


----------



## monique5

SheilaHeartsDisney said:


> I'd like to attend the party on 10/20
> But trying to hold off as long as possible before ordering tickets. I'm thinking I'll order them when I see that 10/31 has been sold out. Is Halloween usually the first date to be sold out??  Has there ever been another date sold out before Halloween was??



See Post # 1 - 2015 Sold Out Parties. The date of MNSSHP party is noted with the sold out date immediately following in parentheses.


----------



## monique5

RbdFoxes311 said:


> I haven't been to Disney since 2011 and am thinking about going in October. If we arrived in Orlando around noon on Thursday could we feasibly do just the Halloween party as our park ticket/only MK day? We would arrive at 4pm and stay til the end. My main priority is checking out the new Fantasyland but I have a list of 13 attractions that I would like to do. Is it crazy to try to do 13 rides between 4pm-midnight? That's about 2 attractions an hour.
> 1. We are 2 adults and are Disney commandos- we use touring plans and go fast and furious, however we've always arrived at rope drop.
> 2. I would like to see wishes and the parade but am not really interested in M&G or the candy.
> 
> Should I list them or is that overkill?? ;p
> 
> Fantasyland - Enchanted Tales, IASWAA, Pooh, 7 Dwarfs (Dwarves?), Peter Pan and Little Mermaid (would probably try to get FP for these starting at 3:30)
> Liberty Square - Haunted Mansion
> Adventureland - PoTC, Jungle Cruise and Tiki room, both not open during party
> Tomorrowland - Buzz and Space Mtn (not really essential)



Sounds doable, but definitely based on crowd level for each particular ride. I would make list in order of priority not necessarily by land & see what's best once @ party. Using FP+ for 3 definitely helps. Can't enter until 4pm, but FP+ starts @ 3:30, so could have 2 rides completed by 4:45 --- so do 1st 2 FP+ rides close together by distance. Then could do 1 or 2 rides walk on before 3rd FP+, 5:30-6:30. So that's 5 rides by 6:30??? Watch 2nd parade.


----------



## monique5

mymommom said:


> Just bought our 12 tickets for the MNSSHP on Halloween   It's our first party and we're so excited!  Now to get planning.  Thanks for all the great tips everyone...I'll be following!



Sweet! 12pp, fun! Maybe we will see you there!


----------



## monique5

smitch425 said:


> Here are my basic tips. The J&S info will be confirmed after the first party starts...
> 
> MNSSHP tips...
> Arrive at 4. If not using FPs earlier in the day, you can book them for 3:30, 4:30 and 5:30. Service ends at 6:30. If meeting Jack and Sally is a must do, get in line by 4:30, as they typically come out around 5:00. Watch the the projection show and fireworks from the hub, and then make your way to Frontierland afterwards for the second parade. You'll have time to grab snacks on the way. Watch the last stage show, which should start at midnight. Trick or treat lines move very quickly, so don't let a long line deter you from stopping. Go in with a list of priorities and know where all of the magic shots are in advance when using memory maker. We take our normal
> park backpack to keep our candy bags in. Much easier to deal with for pics and rides that way. We also rope drop a park on party day, but a 6am - 2am day is easy for us. Lol



A good sound plan. Now added to my file.


----------



## FoxC63

RbdFoxes311 said:


> I haven't been to Disney since 2011 and am thinking about going in October. If we arrived in Orlando around noon on Thursday could we feasibly do just the Halloween party as our park ticket/only MK day? We would arrive at 4pm and stay til the end. My main priority is checking out the new Fantasyland but I have a list of 13 attractions that I would like to do. Is it crazy to try to do 13 rides between 4pm-midnight? That's about 2 attractions an hour.
> 1. We are 2 adults and are Disney commandos- we use touring plans and go fast and furious, however we've always arrived at rope drop.
> 2. I would like to see wishes and the parade but am not really interested in M&G or the candy.
> 
> Should I list them or is that overkill?? ;p
> 
> Fantasyland - Enchanted Tales, IASWAA, Pooh, 7 Dwarfs (Dwarves?), Peter Pan and Little Mermaid (would probably try to get FP for these starting at 3:30)
> Liberty Square - Haunted Mansion
> Adventureland - PoTC, Jungle Cruise and Tiki room, both not open during party
> Tomorrowland - Buzz and Space Mtn (not really essential)



Wow since 2011?  Are you and yours in for a treat!!!  Using your party ticket to tour MK is a great plan!  But don't be surprised if you're a little blown away by all the changes and fall decor.  So be sure to study the map and keep your course.  I think you would be well served by carefully reading the many posts here, not only has MK grown but so has the crowds.  Very excited for you both!  Have a great trip and hope to see you in your Halloween duds.


----------



## MinnieMSue

I ordered my party tickets Saturday but had to call because i was unable to complete my order online - failed every time. To my surprise they sent my tickets fed ex express too!  i used my annual pass for a discount but the tickets were not linked to my account - I linked them before they arrived using the code she gave me when I ordered. I am so excited! September 29 cannot come soon enough


----------



## monique5

MinnieMSue said:


> I ordered my party tickets Saturday but had to call because i was unable to complete my order online - failed every time. To my surprise they sent my tickets fed ex express too!  i used my annual pass for a discount but the tickets were not linked to my account - I linked them before they arrived using the code she gave me when I ordered. I am so excited! September 29 cannot come soon enough



Sweet!


----------



## ykdz

MinnieMSue said:


> I ordered my party tickets Saturday but had to call because i was unable to complete my order online - failed every time. To my surprise they sent my tickets fed ex express too!  i used my annual pass for a discount but the tickets were not linked to my account - I linked them before they arrived using the code she gave me when I ordered. I am so excited! September 29 cannot come soon enough


Did you get tickets with the old or new front design? See post #2 if you're unsure.  Hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## SDSorority

I had no idea you could get FP+ with a MNSSHP ticket for early entry!  That's so awesome!!


----------



## monique5

SDSorority said:


> I had no idea you could get FP+ with a MNSSHP ticket for early entry!  That's so awesome!!



Yes! Guests with MNSSHP Tickets may enter MK @ 4pm. You can book 3 FP+ for 3:30-4:40, 4:30-5:30 & 5:30-6:30; 60D out if have onsite reservation & 30D if not.


----------



## RJstanis

Anal Annie said:


> OK, so my FP+ window will open soon (on the 17th) and I need to decide which night we want to do MNSSHP so I can plan out our FP's for the other days / parks.  I will do an advance purchase thru DVC for member pricing but I would sort of like to know the weather in advance so I don't want to commit to a night this far out however I sort of have to with the whole FP+ thing.  I'm not ready to purchase the tix just yet - but I'll do it when we get closer.  There will be 2 parties while we are there - Sunday, 9/18 and Tues., 9/20.  Do you think the odds are higher that the weekend will sell out over the Tues. night?  I'd obviously prefer to go on a night that's not sold out if possible but do we think the odds are that by the day of they'll both sell out anyway so it won't really matter which night we go?  The Tues. night will be our last night....



I'm a little behind on my reading but figured I'd answer you. We were in the exact predicament as you in deciding between those two dates with Tues being our last night as well (we could have done Fri the 16th too but we nixed that a long time ago). We went two years ago and it rained a decent amount in the beginning but was fine the rest of the night. So with ponchos and comfortable clothing it really didn't effect us to much, with exception of our hair looking like we got rained on in our pictures and random wet spots on the clothes. Even with it wet, but not raining, all the festivities occurred with no issues, with some characters moved to awnings away from what would have been their backgrounds.
So in saying that, it sucks not knowing the weather but even 10 days out your really don't know. We live in Houston so any city near the gulf the weather is hard to predict as it is literally in flux constantly, especially in the warmer months.

If you want to take advantage of the FP you're just gonna have to bite the bullet and take the risk now as the window is approaching.

We chose to go Sunday to take advantage of the lower Tues crowds at the park(s) we're choosing. Most say Tues parties are the best and a few others say Sundays are. Just depends on your gut and which blogger you generally agree with IMO.

Good luck and happy planning!


----------



## FoxC63

smitch425 said:


> Here are my basic tips. The J&S info will be confirmed after the first party starts...
> 
> MNSSHP tips...
> Arrive at 4. If not using FPs earlier in the day, you can book them for 3:30, 4:30 and 5:30. Service ends at 6:30. If meeting Jack and Sally is a must do, get in line by 4:30, as they typically come out around 5:00. Watch the the projection show and fireworks from the hub, and then make your way to Frontierland afterwards for the second parade. You'll have time to grab snacks on the way. Watch the last stage show, which should start at midnight. Trick or treat lines move very quickly, so don't let a long line deter you from stopping. Go in with a list of priorities and know where all of the magic shots are in advance when using memory maker. We take our normal
> park backpack to keep our candy bags in. Much easier to deal with for pics and rides that way. We also rope drop a park on party day, but a 6am - 2am day is easy for us. Lol



Waaay too much energy! I'll have what your having


----------



## SDSorority

monique5 said:


> Yes! Guests with MNSSHP Tickets may enter MK @ 4pm. You can book 3 FP+ for 3:30-4:40, 4:30-5:30 & 5:30-6:30; 60D out if have onsite reservation & 30D if not.


----------



## Raya

RbdFoxes311 said:


> I haven't been to Disney since 2011 and am thinking about going in October. If we arrived in Orlando around noon on Thursday could we feasibly do just the Halloween party as our park ticket/only MK day? We would arrive at 4pm and stay til the end. My main priority is checking out the new Fantasyland but I have a list of 13 attractions that I would like to do. Is it crazy to try to do 13 rides between 4pm-midnight? That's about 2 attractions an hour.
> 1. We are 2 adults and are Disney commandos- we use touring plans and go fast and furious, however we've always arrived at rope drop.
> 2. I would like to see wishes and the parade but am not really interested in M&G or the candy.
> 
> Should I list them or is that overkill?? ;p
> 
> Fantasyland - Enchanted Tales, IASWAA, Pooh, 7 Dwarfs (Dwarves?), Peter Pan and Little Mermaid (would probably try to get FP for these starting at 3:30)
> Liberty Square - Haunted Mansion
> Adventureland - PoTC, Jungle Cruise and Tiki room, both not open during party
> Tomorrowland - Buzz and Space Mtn (not really essential)



I've done that list at a MNSSHP. The only tricky ones are the Jungle Cruise & Tiki. Sometimes their queues are used as a candy station, so you'd need to get them done early (before 5:30ish. ) Lines for HM get longer as the party happens, there's a sweet spot before the party officially kicks off when the day park crowds are low (5:00ish), and another one very late in the night after 11pm. We've never had more than a 10 minute wait for Buzz or Space, so you're fine there. PoTC had a magic shot where Frontierland is on fire, but usually is a short wait. Peter Pan was nightmare for me one party - posted wait time of 45 minutes, actual wait of 60 - so I'd FP that one for sure.

So if I stop being long winded: I think you'll be fine. We often schedule our parties on arrival day. We arrive, hit the pool until our room is ready. If there's time we nap, otherwise it's in the room then out to the party. Grab CS meals before the restaurants close or eat a hot dog while watching the later parade.


----------



## MinnieMSue

ykdz said:


> Did you get tickets with the old or new front design? See post #2 if you're unsure.  Hope you have a wonderful time!



We got the new design. Crush and Magician Mickey (I think that is what he is dressed like). Since I linked the tickets before they came it was very lucky my daughter got Crush since she loves him. Of course with magic bands it doesn't really matter but it does to her.


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Can't wait to see a map of this year's party and also a list of the magic shots for MemoryMaker/Photopass! Thanks Monique5 for organizing all the info!


----------



## Cinderelly911

Does everyone get paper tickets? We are in Canada so we usually get the magical express paperwork sent to us but have to pick up our magicbands at the resort.   We never received any but they show linked to our reservation?  My husband bought them on line when they were released.


----------



## FoxC63

Yeeeesss!  Just booked Club Villain for 10/28 @ 5:15pm

I'll be keeping this a secret!  Don't wanna freak out DH!

Anyone else going?


----------



## FoxC63

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Can't wait to see a map of this year's party and also a list of the magic shots for MemoryMaker/Photopass! Thanks Monique5 for organizing all the info!



Have you already purchased MMaker?  I did, we'll be traveling 10/26-11/1


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Have you already purchased MMaker?  I did, we'll be traveling 10/26-11/1



We have the same travel dates.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> We have the same travel dates.



Have you purchased MM?  I've read people are sharing to reduce the cost have you any experience?


----------



## monique5

Cinderelly911 said:


> Does everyone get paper tickets? We are in Canada so we usually get the magical express paperwork sent to us but have to pick up our magicbands at the resort.   We never received any but they show linked to our reservation?  My husband bought them on line when they were released.



Tickets should automatically link to MDE. When you purchase tickets, delivery method screen shows prior to completing purchase, ticket delivery options page available opens --- print at home, will call/GS, regular mail, or FedEx for extra $15. You select the delivery method. You receive email confirmation too.


----------



## monique5

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Can't wait to see a map of this year's party and also a list of the magic shots for MemoryMaker/Photopass! Thanks Monique5 for organizing all the info!



We are now officially under 50D until the 1st party. Can't wait to see Party Map. It'll be added to Pist #1 when released.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Have you purchased MM?  I've read people are sharing to reduce the cost have you any experience?



Not yet. I've read that too.


----------



## Poohsmommi

Any thoughts on how crowded the 9/8 party will be?


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Not yet. I've read that too.



There's a gal named: Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina who is setting up a share where you split the cost of the MM.  Here's the link:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/the-official-october-2016-thread.3499894/page-22#post-56106285

I did reply and we'll see what happens.


----------



## tash439

Is there any worries with scanning your MagicBand to enter in to the party at 4 that day vs scanning the ticket? I'm asking because We will have one day left on our park tickets and do not want that day to mistakenly get used instead of the MNSSHP ticket since we will be entering at 4 pm instead of 7pm.


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

tash439 said:


> Is there any worries with scanning your MagicBand to enter in to the party at 4 that day vs scanning the ticket? I'm asking because We will have one day left on our park tickets and do not want that day to mistakenly get used instead of the MNSSHP ticket since we will be entering at 4 pm instead of 7pm.


If you go to a dedicated MNSSHP scanner, it's not possible for them to scan anything but your MNSSHP ticket. Don't worry!


----------



## tash439

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> If you go to a dedicated MNSSHP scanner, it's not possible for them to scan anything but your MNSSHP ticket. Don't worry!


Thank you!


----------



## monique5

tash439 said:


> Is there any worries with scanning your MagicBand to enter in to the party at 4 that day vs scanning the ticket? I'm asking because We will have one day left on our park tickets and do not want that day to mistakenly get used instead of the MNSSHP ticket since we will be entering at 4 pm instead of 7pm.



No, there are special lines to enter MK for/with MNSSHP (tickets).


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Yeeeesss!  Just booked Club Villain for 10/28 @ 5:15pm
> 
> I'll be keeping this a secret!  Don't wanna freak out DH!
> 
> Anyone else going?



You convinced me! Ha! Booked same day but @ 8:30pm.  over $, but  on the inside. Cutting into custome budget since I can't sew. But WE'RE GOING TO CLUB VILLAIN! DH said go for it. Super EXCITED!


----------



## monique5

I'll add Club Villain Details to Post #2 when I get home. With all of this rain, DD8 softball may be cancelled or delayed for today.


----------



## monique5

@FoxC63 -- Why 5:15pm for Club Villain? I may need to move some things around.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

monique5 said:


> @FoxC63 -- Why 5:15pm for Club Villain? I may need to move some things around.



I think maybe one earlier so kids don't fall asleep? I got the 8:30 one. So excited!!!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> You convinced me! Ha! Booked same day but @ 8:30pm.  over $, but  on the inside. Cutting into custome budget since I can't sew. But WE'RE GOING TO CLUB VILLAIN! DH said go for it. Super EXCITED!



Why did you chose to go at 8 instead of 5, are you not going to the view Fantasmic! or the Star Wars Galatic fireworks?  Maybe just not interested?  That's why I chose 5pm


----------



## FoxC63

tash439 said:


> Is there any worries with scanning your MagicBand to enter in to the party at 4 that day vs scanning the ticket? I'm asking because We will have one day left on our park tickets and do not want that day to mistakenly get used instead of the MNSSHP ticket since we will be entering at 4 pm instead of 7pm.



But be sure to bring your MNSSHP ticket or voucher with you.


----------



## FoxC63

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> I think maybe one earlier so kids don't fall asleep? I got the 8:30 one. So excited!!!



I thought it would be cool to go early have dinner at a normal hour, party with the Villains and then later leave to catch the fireworks.  Hmmm, I had hoped to see Fantasmic! but I'm not sure if we'll have time.

Still very excited to be going, first time for us!


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> Why did you chose to go at 8 instead of 5, are you not going to the view Fantasmic! or the Star Wars Galatic fireworks?  Maybe just not interested?  That's why I chose 5pm



Plus I'm tired of eating dinner at 3pm


----------



## Anal Annie

RJstanis said:


> I'm a little behind on my reading but figured I'd answer you. We were in the exact predicament as you in deciding between those two dates with Tues being our last night as well (we could have done Fri the 16th too but we nixed that a long time ago). We went two years ago and it rained a decent amount in the beginning but was fine the rest of the night. So with ponchos and comfortable clothing it really didn't effect us to much, with exception of our hair looking like we got rained on in our pictures and random wet spots on the clothes. Even with it wet, but not raining, all the festivities occurred with no issues, with some characters moved to awnings away from what would have been their backgrounds.
> So in saying that, it sucks not knowing the weather but even 10 days out your really don't know. We live in Houston so any city near the gulf the weather is hard to predict as it is literally in flux constantly, especially in the warmer months.
> 
> If you want to take advantage of the FP you're just gonna have to bite the bullet and take the risk now as the window is approaching.
> 
> We chose to go Sunday to take advantage of the lower Tues crowds at the park(s) we're choosing. Most say Tues parties are the best and a few others say Sundays are. Just depends on your gut and which blogger you generally agree with IMO.
> 
> Good luck and happy planning!



Thanks - we actually just yesterday decided to extend our stay by 1 more night so now Thursday is our last day (when DH saw the concert series at Epcot and found out the BoDean's were playing the day we were leaving he got all excited).  We're staying at OKW & initially it was booked for that extra night but then yesterday when I looked it was available - then I checked on changing our flights & I was able to switch days (SW) for the same price so we grabbed it.   So now we've decided that Tues. is best for MNSSHP and we'll just have to hope the weather cooperates.  Sunday is football so I think we may watch (Redskins play at 1:00) at ESPN then head to Epcot for the evening on Sunday.


----------



## anneboleyn

I just booked Club Villain for September 9th at 8:30 for me and DD9! I am excited but plunking down that payment hurt a little bit lol


----------



## FoxC63

I hear ya, we'll just keep bouncing until we feel no pain!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> @FoxC63 -- Why 5:15pm for Club Villain? I may need to move some things around.



Honestly I haven't started planning our day at HS - OMG! no I didn't just write that down!  Yep, too true.  I also book for 8:30 until I know what Disney's plans are for this day.  But as I stated before, 5:15 is perfect timing to have dinner.  We'll see.

Oh, what were you posting that you had removed? Yeah, I saw that


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Honestly I haven't started planning our day at HS - OMG! no I didn't just write that down!  Yep, too true.  I also book for 8:30 until I know what Disney's plans are for this day.  But as I stated before, 5:15 is perfect timing to have dinner.  We'll see.
> 
> Oh, what were you posting that you had removed? Yeah, I saw that



This. Posted on wrong thread. Lol! Lost my mind, trying to book Club Villain. Softball.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> I thought it would be cool to go early have dinner at a normal hour, party with the Villains and then later leave to catch the fireworks.  Hmmm, I had hoped to see Fantasmic! but I'm not sure if we'll have time.
> 
> Still very excited to be going, first time for us!





FoxC63 said:


> Honestly I haven't started planning our day at HS - OMG! no I didn't just write that down!  Yep, too true.  I also book for 8:30 until I know what Disney's plans are for this day.  But as I stated before, 5:15 is perfect timing to have dinner.  We'll see.
> 
> Oh, what were you posting that you had removed? Yeah, I saw that



OMG! Totally unacceptable!  JK! 
We are doing HS 10/27 with Fantasmic! Dinner reservations & had planned to see SW Fireworks then, guessing still going on & had thought about SW Dessert Party if it was extended through October. 

I had seen info about CV, but no info when offered again, then post on rumors thread (I think) about auditions for CV, but no dates. Then saw this --- $$$$. 

So we'll actually have to add PH now. 10/28 is our EP day.


----------



## tash439

monique5 said:


> No, there are special lines to enter MK for/with MNSSHP (tickets).


Thank you!


----------



## monique5

*48 Days Until the 1st MNSSHP!*


----------



## Nicole N.

Just booked for Club Villian for me and DH on Saturday, September 24th!!! So excited, it will be our first night there. Can wait to try out the drinks


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Ok, need some opinions.  Should we do two Halloween parties?  What is the benefit?  We have never done two in one trip, but we love the parties.  We have several non-park days during our trip so I was thinking of doing two back to back.  We have the Halloween dessert party booked.  I'm trying to decide between two Halloween parties or booking the Star Wars Dessert party when it comes open for late September.  I'm not so sure we need that much dessert as that day is before our Halloween party night.  Arg!  Cannot decide!  Another option is what we were originally doing, just the Halloween desert party on our party night, then the next day as a lounge day.  Any opinions?


----------



## anneboleyn

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Ok, need some opinions.  Should we do two Halloween parties?  What is the benefit?  We have never done two in one trip, but we love the parties.  We have several non-park days during our trip so I was thinking of doing two back to back.  We have the Halloween dessert party booked.  I'm trying to decide between two Halloween parties or booking the Star Wars Dessert party when it comes open for late September.  I'm not so sure we need that much dessert as that day is before our Halloween party night.  Arg!  Cannot decide!  Another option is what we were originally doing, just the Halloween desert party on our party night, then the next day as a lounge day.  Any opinions?



I am attending two parties with my daughter just so we have more time to enjoy everything that is offered! So one party will be enjoying the low lines for rides and watching the parades and fireworks, and then the next one we will focus on meeting the special characters they have. I am much less stressed about fitting everything in since I booked the second party


----------



## FoxC63

Wow!  Glad I got room only discount instead of package deal w/free dinning, according to Disney's website "Disney dining plan entitlements may not be redeemed for this event." re:  Club Villain. FYI - we are light eaters and a party of 3pp. YMMV

In terms of a daily itinerary, I know what parks we'd like to visit and things we'd like to do, but I have yet to create a specific times itinerary:  9-9:15 Ride this, 9:15-9:30 Ride that.  I'm still waiting for Disney to update the October calendar and confirm nighttime entertainment.  
What I have done thus far is scour for specific information to help fill in the gaps when the parks get crowded and lines are long.  Specific Pressed Pennies, Binder & sleeves for Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom cards, Transportation Cards and Trading Pins.  Making ADR's and reading updated menu reviews.  Staying on top of refurbishments, closures/openings and transportation.  Doing my daily exercise and sewing our costumes. I do have a "Take me to Disney" box that I'm slowly starting to fill:  hand wipes, night light, travel size toiletries etc... but my favorite part of the day is spending time here with you.

I sincerely wish you all a very wonderful, magical trip!


----------



## clayj41

I told myself that if they brought Club Villain back during my trip then I couldn't pass up such a fantastic experience.  Just booked it for 10/15 at 5:15 p.m.!!!


----------



## smitch425

FoxC63 said:


> Wow!  Glad I got room only discount instead of package deal w/free dinning, according to Disney's website "Disney dining plan entitlements may not be redeemed for this event." re:  Club Villain. FYI - we are light eaters and a party of 3pp. YMMV
> 
> In terms of a daily itinerary, I know what parks we'd like to visit and things we'd like to do, but I have yet to create a specific times itinerary:  9-9:15 Ride this, 9:15-9:30 Ride that.  I'm still waiting for Disney to update the October calendar and confirm nighttime entertainment.
> What I have done thus far is scour for specific information to help fill in the gaps when the parks get crowded and lines are long.  Specific Pressed Pennies, Binder & sleeves for Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom cards, Transportation Cards and Trading Pins.  Making ADR's and reading updated menu reviews.  Staying on top of refurbishments, closures/openings and transportation.  Doing my daily exercise and sewing our costumes. I do have a "Take me to Disney" box that I'm slowly starting to fill:  hand wipes, night light, travel size toiletries etc... but my favorite part of the day is spending time here with you.
> 
> I sincerely wish you all a very wonderful, magical trip!


None of the special dining events (CV, P&P cruise, fireworks dessert parties, etc) are dining plan eligible.


----------



## FoxC63

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Ok, need some opinions.  Should we do two Halloween parties?  What is the benefit?  We have never done two in one trip, but we love the parties.  We have several non-park days during our trip so I was thinking of doing two back to back.  We have the Halloween dessert party booked.  I'm trying to decide between two Halloween parties or booking the Star Wars Dessert party when it comes open for late September.  I'm not so sure we need that much dessert as that day is before our Halloween party night.  Arg!  Cannot decide!  Another option is what we were originally doing, just the Halloween desert party on our party night, then the next day as a lounge day.  Any opinions?



We also do two Halloween parties as it allows us to do everything we really want, but we are VERY into Halloween.  No Halloween Dessert parties for us - we simply don't see the value monetarily or time, would prefer SW fireworks instead as the reviews are very positive on many websites.  Instead of two HP why not try Club Villain at HS?


----------



## intricatejewel

Bumming so hard. I so badly wanted to book Club Villain but the dates are impossible for my trip!


----------



## FoxC63

smitch425 said:


> None of the special dining events (CV, P&P cruise, fireworks dessert parties, etc) are dining plan eligible.



That is such a shame.  We have done FD every year except in 2015 at Tokyo Disney Resort they didn't offer it, now that I see the benefit of not having the dinning plan I don't think we'll purchase it again.


----------



## FoxC63

clayj41 said:


> I told myself that if they brought Club Villain back during my trip then I couldn't pass up such a fantastic experience.  Just booked it for 10/15 at 5:15 p.m.!!!



I fervently believe 5:15pm is the best of both worlds.  You get to eat a great dinner at a normal time, party with the Villains and afterwards view the Star Wars fireworks.  And if Disney adds two Fantasmic! You might be able to see that as well.  Win win!


----------



## FoxC63

I also forgot to add that I've started my count down - to my waist line!


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> I also forgot to add that I've started my count down - to my waist line!



LOL I am trying to lose a few lbs before my trip. I have a pretty hardcore fountain Pepsi addiction that I am trying to overcome. I know that just by cutting those out, I will lose weight. But it is just so hard! Sheetz fountain pepsi's make me so happy lol


----------



## FoxC63

Love the bubbly


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> We also do two Halloween parties as it allows us to do everything we really want, but we are VERY into Halloween.



Have you booked Minnie's Halloween Dine at Hollywood and Vine? DD9 and I have reservations there on September 12th (the first night of their Halloween menu). It sounds like something you may like!


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> Have you booked Minnie's Halloween Dine at Hollywood and Vine? DD9 and I have reservations there on September 12th (the first night of their Halloween menu). It sounds like something you may like!



Yes.  We'll be spending one day at HS and that will be on Oct. 28, but because I purchased Cub Villain I will no longer keep Minnie's Halloween Dine at Hollywood and Vine reservation which is set for 3:10pm.  I made this ADR prior to knowing the actual release of Club Villain which is more our speed!  I thank you most kindly for your thoughtful suggestion°O°


----------



## FoxC63

Quick question - If I make an ADR and do not show up, Disney will charge $10 PER PERSON? Is this correct?


----------



## smitch425

FoxC63 said:


> Quick question - If I make an ADR and do not show up, Disney will charge $10 PER PERSON? Is this correct?


Yep


----------



## FoxC63

Excellent!  Thanks for responding so quickly!  Though we've never done that but I'm reading on another thread that it's just $10 and before I added my two cents I just wanted to be sure°O°


----------



## monique5

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Ok, need some opinions.  Should we do two Halloween parties?  What is the benefit?  We have never done two in one trip, but we love the parties.  We have several non-park days during our trip so I was thinking of doing two back to back.  We have the Halloween dessert party booked.  I'm trying to decide between two Halloween parties or booking the Star Wars Dessert party when it comes open for late September.  I'm not so sure we need that much dessert as that day is before our Halloween party night.  Arg!  Cannot decide!  Another option is what we were originally doing, just the Halloween desert party on our party night, then the next day as a lounge day.  Any opinions?





anneboleyn said:


> I am attending two parties with my daughter just so we have more time to enjoy everything that is offered! So one party will be enjoying the low lines for rides and watching the parades and fireworks, and then the next one we will focus on meeting the special characters they have. I am much less stressed about fitting everything in since I booked the second party



2 parties. We're going 10/30 & 10/31. For same reasons OP stated. Doing the HalloWishes Dessert Party on 10/31 too. Hope SW Dessert Party extended into October, but we did book Club Villain for 10/28 @ 8:30pm.


----------



## monique5

anneboleyn said:


> Have you booked Minnie's Halloween Dine at Hollywood and Vine? DD9 and I have reservations there on September 12th (the first night of their Halloween menu). It sounds like something you may like!



We have it booked for 10/27. Looking forward to it. We did in 2014 with the SW theme (no longer offered) & the character costumes were awesome. They've done other holidays/occasions since then but this is 1st for Halloween. Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> We have it booked for 10/27. Looking forward to it. We did in 2014 with the SW theme (no longer offered) & the character costumes were awesome. They've done other holidays/occasions since then but this is 1st for Halloween. Can't wait to see photos.



So you're doing two days at HS or are you park hopping for dinner?


----------



## anneboleyn

monique5 said:


> We have it booked for 10/27. Looking forward to it. We did in 2014 with the SW theme (no longer offered) & the character costumes were awesome. They've done other holidays/occasions since then but this is 1st for Halloween. Can't wait to see photos.



Oh wow I would have loved the SW one! I am super excited about seeing the characters in their costumes and how the place will be decorated  I will be sure to post here after my reservation...I will be there the first night so maybe people will be interested in how it goes!

I was second guessing my plans for my upcoming trip. Halloween Dine at H&V, 2 Halloween parties, and now Club Villain. I thought maybe it was overkill. But now that I see that I am not alone in this insanity, it makes me feel better...I am in good company lol


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> I was second guessing my plans for my upcoming trip. Halloween Dine at H&V, 2 Halloween parties, and now Club Villain. I thought maybe it was overkill. But now that I see that I am not alone in this insanity, it makes me feel better...I am in good company lol



You had me at Halloween!
Seriously, I start decorating my house on Sept. 1


----------



## Texans_loyal

FoxC63 said:


> We also do two Halloween parties as it allows us to do everything we really want, but we are VERY into Halloween.  No Halloween Dessert parties for us - we simply don't see the value monetarily or time, would prefer SW fireworks instead as the reviews are very positive on many websites.  Instead of two HP why not try Club Villain at HS?



Do you need to purchase a park ticket to get into club villan?


----------



## FoxC63

Texans_loyal said:


> Do you need to purchase a park ticket to get into club villan?


Yes.


----------



## FoxC63

Alrighty my friends it's pizza & movie night at my house!  Have a great weekend and Happy Friday!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> So you're doing two days at HS or are you park hopping for dinner?



PH because of you --- for Club Villain. Posted yesterday, so maybe you can contribute to our PH.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Alrighty my friends it's pizza & movie night at my house!  Have a great weekend and Happy Friday!



Eat a slice for me & enjoy the AC. Another rainy & hot day @ ballpark for us. Water!!!!!


----------



## monique5

anneboleyn said:


> Oh wow I would have loved the SW one! I am super excited about seeing the characters in their costumes and how the place will be decorated  I will be sure to post here after my reservation...I will be there the first night so maybe people will be interested in how it goes!
> 
> I was second guessing my plans for my upcoming trip. Halloween Dine at H&V, 2 Halloween parties, and now Club Villain. I thought maybe it was overkill. But now that I see that I am not alone in this insanity, it makes me feel better...I am in good company lol



Match that, plus HalloWishes Dessert Party.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Thanks everyone, that helps a lot towards trying to decide whether to do two parties. As for Club Villian, we would have liked to have done it but I couldn't work it into our park plans. We discussed it and decided for the price it wasn't for us.

I'm thinking we are leaning towards the two parties over the SW dessert party. I've been a little worried about the Hallowishes fireworks and us being at the dessert party. I know the view is not dead on and it's my favorite Disney fireworks show. 2 parties would give us plenty of time to do everything we want without the stress. Really considering it. Thanks for all the opinions, it's kind of what I was thinking!


----------



## addiemon

Oh my gosh, so glad I checked in today! Reserved hubs and I for Club Villain 10/29 at 8:30! Should be perfect fun after Fantasmic that night.


----------



## SadieGirl3

Is the MNSSHP parade the same every year?  Or do they change it up?   Thanks!


----------



## smitch425

SadieGirl3 said:


> Is the MNSSHP parade the same every year?  Or do they change it up?   Thanks!


The parades had been basically the same for years, with a few character additions, but there was a recent time shift. Given that the stage show is the same this year, I expect the entertainment schedule to be the same as last year...


----------



## monique5

Added Club Villain info to Post #2. Will clean it up & add more details later. iPhone only now, in between ballgames.


----------



## smitch425

Due to my daughters marching band schedule, we are now arriving later on our arrival day than we had planned. Given that this will now cut in to our MK time, the logical thing to do was to buy party tickets, right?! Sooooo....


WE'RE GOING TO MNSSHP ON OCTOBER 14TH!!!!!!!


----------



## anneboleyn

smitch425 said:


> Due to my daughters marching band schedule, we are now arriving later on our arrival day than we had planned. Given that this will now cut in to our MK time, the logical thing to do was to buy party tickets, right?! Sooooo....
> 
> 
> WE'RE GOING TO MNSSHP ON OCTOBER 14TH!!!!!!!



Yay!! I can't wait to hear what your costumes will be!!


----------



## brnrss34

smitch425 said:


> Due to my daughters marching band schedule, we are now arriving later on our arrival day than we had planned. Given that this will now cut in to our MK time, the logical thing to do was to buy party tickets, right?! Sooooo....
> 
> 
> WE'RE GOING TO MNSSHP ON OCTOBER 14TH!!!!!!!


 Glad ur able to go this year too! What's ur costumes gonna be?


----------



## smitch425

anneboleyn said:


> Yay!! I can't wait to hear what your costumes will be!!





brnrss34 said:


> Glad ur able to go this year too! What's ur costumes gonna be?



No idea if we're doing costumes since we just decided to buy tickets. I usually start planning them in January, so we may go low key this year. Our priority meets will be Jack and Sally (as long as they come out early) and Jafar, so we may do simple Aladdin themed shirts or Halloween themed shirts. My daughter has a great Minnie dress, though, so I may try to pull something together. I've got a little bit of time. Lol


----------



## monique5

smitch425 said:


> Due to my daughters marching band schedule, we are now arriving later on our arrival day than we had planned. Given that this will now cut in to our MK time, the logical thing to do was to buy party tickets, right?! Sooooo....
> 
> 
> WE'RE GOING TO MNSSHP ON OCTOBER 14TH!!!!!!!



Sweet! Glad you guys are going to a party. Excellent costume ideas.


----------



## katmu

This is a great thread.  I just booked my 1st MNSSHP today for Sept 20 and this is also my 1st solo trip.  I'm super excited.

I'm trying to come up with costume ideas that won't be too difficult to pack.


----------



## smitch425

@monique5 a couple of things regarding the OP...

According to the Disney website, which I have trouble trusting, but still, they have the parades at 8:15 and 11:15, with fireworks at 10:15. Those times seem really odd to me, but I triple checked them. Also, with the one day memory maker an every day thing now, there may no longer be one offered for parties.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Just wanted to toss out my experience last year, if the second parade is starting late again this year.  I went to a few parties and the first time we watched the second parade.  We always watch from Frontierland, but lately we've had to stake out front row spots 30+ minutes in advance even for the second parade.  Now with the later start time it makes it really difficult to take advantage of the last hour of the party, which is usually the emptiest.  By the time the parade is over, there just isn't much party left.  Add that to the late start time of the parade and we found it to be a better strat to watch the first parade.  If we have to wait and camp for our spots for the second parade, might as well wait for the first instead so we can run around in the final, emptier hour of the party instead of watching the second parade.


----------



## monique5

@smitch425 thanks for info regarding MNSSHP parade & fireworks. We have to stay current.

I've seen that & checked back a couple of times & those times are still there. However, under the HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package, where it gives guest the times to meet & parade & fireworks times, it's what's listed in Post #1 & the map you posted. Also, the sources I usually use, haven't posted anything. So I was going to leave as is in Post #1, until announced/posted by another source. Hopefully, more info will be released & others (reliable sources) will start posting about MNSSHP as we approach the 30D mark of the 1st party. MM - I haven't seen anything regarding that either for 1D purchase. Unfortunately, Disney has been late with everything this year, at least it feels that way, but definitely sporadic with so many offerings this year.


----------



## RichfamilyCatano

Joining, we will be in the party on october 27th! already bought tickets!


----------



## snowybelle

katmu said:


> This is a great thread.  I just booked my 1st MNSSHP today for Sept 20 and this is also my 1st solo trip.  I'm super excited.
> 
> I'm trying to come up with costume ideas that won't be too difficult to pack.



I'll be there solo (first solo trip) on the 20th too! We should find a time to say hello!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Ok, we decided and I just bought our tickets to a 2nd MNSSHP Party during our trip!!!  Now I can quit worrying about the dessert party taking up too much party time, and the off-center view, and just enjoy!


----------



## katmu

snowybelle said:


> I'll be there solo (first solo trip) on the 20th too! We should find a time to say hello!



That would be fun!


----------



## monique5

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Ok, we decided and I just bought our tickets to a 2nd MNSSHP Party during our trip!!!  Now I can quit worrying about the dessert party taking up too much party time, and the off-center view, and just enjoy!



Yeah! What are your dates?


----------



## monique5

For those that are attending MNSSHP & have purchased tickets, don't forget to add your name to the Official Guest List Thread. PP check it out! @smitch425 is doing great on that thread! 
*
Official Guest List (2016):*
http://disboards.com/threads/official-2016-mnsshp-guest-list-thread.3495058/


----------



## monique5

In 100D I'll be at the World! It's been a long time my friends. I can't wait!


----------



## monique5

@FoxC63 - see you @ Club Villain, 10/28 @ 5:15pm. Just modified our reservation.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> @FoxC63 - see you @ Club Villain, 10/28 @ 5:15pm. Just modified our reservation.





You made my day OP!  Sooo excited you & your family will be there!  What a great time to meet & take photos together!  I hope others will join us! 

Park Hopping has been on my mind especially for Epcot we have so much fun there with Agent P and love meandering through World Showcase.  I only purchased 5 day base tickets but since you suggested it, we’ll give it a go!

Date  Park  ADR’s  EVENTS
10/27  MK  LTT@3:30  MSSHP
10/28  HS  CVillain@5:15Fantasmic!@7:30 (cutting it close) 2 EMH Evening
10/29  MK  QS & Wishes Dessert
10/30  *EP*  ARBH@8a  IllumiNations
*10/31EP  ARBH@8a   Park Hop
10/31  MK  BOG@4  MNSSHP

*As stated we’ve never PH before, should I be concerned doing it on10/31 with a 4pm ADR @ BOG? 
The only other day I could PH is 10/27, but personally I’d like to scope out MK. 

Love Akershus but I have TWO ADR’s there and would like to switch one out for The Garden Grill but it wasn’t avail.


----------



## FoxC63

katmu said:


> This is a great thread.  I just booked my 1st MNSSHP today for Sept 20 and this is also my 1st solo trip.  I'm super excited.
> 
> I'm trying to come up with costume ideas that won't be too difficult to pack.



Disneybound is also pretty cool and I sure you already have most items.  Just google "disneybound evil queen" or any disney character and checkout "images" which will open so many options to choose from.


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> Oh wow I would have loved the SW one! I am super excited about seeing the characters in their costumes and how the place will be decorated  I will be sure to post here after my reservation...I will be there the first night so maybe people will be interested in how it goes!
> 
> I was second guessing my plans for my upcoming trip. Halloween Dine at H&V, 2 Halloween parties, and now Club Villain. I thought maybe it was overkill. But now that I see that I am not alone in this insanity, it makes me feel better...I am in good company lol



So wow, looks like you've joined our bewitching Halloween diehards, just to fill you in:
Queen of Halloween & Head Empress:  monique5
Official Mascot:  Wicked Witch of the West aka FeralCatRogue
Motto:  "There's always room for one more!"

Watcha brewing on your trip?    Show us your Halloween spirit and don't leave out the deadtales


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> You made my day OP!  Sooo excited you & your family will be there!  What a great time to meet & take photos together!  I hope others will join us!
> 
> Park Hopping has been on my mind especially for Epcot we have so much fun there with Agent P and love meandering through World Showcase.  I only purchased 5 day base tickets but since you suggested it, we’ll give it a go!
> 
> Date  Park  ADR’s  EVENTS
> 10/27  MK  LTT@3:30  MSSHP
> 10/28  HS  CVillain@5:15Fantasmic!@7:30 (cutting it close) 2 EMH Evening
> 10/29  MK  QS & Wishes Dessert
> 10/30  *EP*  ARBH@8a  IllumiNations
> *10/31EP  ARBH@8a   Park Hop
> 10/31  MK  BOG@4  MNSSHP
> 
> *As stated we’ve never PH before, should I be concerned doing it on10/31 with a 4pm ADR @ BOG?
> The only other day I could PH is 10/27, but personally I’d like to scope out MK.
> 
> Love Akershus but I have TWO ADR’s there and would like to switch one out for The Garden Grill but it wasn’t avail.



Adding PH is cheap considering it's for everyday of your ticket & you could go to every park, every day. So no brained for us in order to do CV, & will probably use it 2 or 3 more times. Cancelled dinner reservations for Friday, HDDMR, didn't make since to keep it, but DD really enjoys it. Doing 2 parties makes it hard, but not changing that. Ha! Could do it on Saturday, but want to enjoy AK @ night. EP 10/26 & 10/28 for F&W.

10/26: EP, Chefs de France & GG
10/27: HS, H&V, Minnie's Halloween Dinner w/F!
1028: EP, Akershus; HS, CV
10/29: AK, TH & RC
10/30: 'Ohana, BoG, MNSSHP
10/31: 1900PF (B), CRT, MNSSHP
11/1: MK, CP & Tony's


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> You made my day OP!  Sooo excited you & your family will be there!  What a great time to meet & take photos together!  I hope others will join us!
> 
> Park Hopping has been on my mind especially for Epcot we have so much fun there with Agent P and love meandering through World Showcase.  I only purchased 5 day base tickets but since you suggested it, we’ll give it a go!
> 
> Date  Park  ADR’s  EVENTS
> 10/27  MK  LTT@3:30  MSSHP
> 10/28  HS  CVillain@5:15Fantasmic!@7:30 (cutting it close) 2 EMH Evening
> 10/29  MK  QS & Wishes Dessert
> 10/30  *EP*  ARBH@8a  IllumiNations
> *10/31EP  ARBH@8a   Park Hop
> 10/31  MK  BOG@4  MNSSHP
> 
> *As stated we’ve never PH before, should I be concerned doing it on10/31 with a 4pm ADR @ BOG?
> The only other day I could PH is 10/27, but personally I’d like to scope out MK.
> 
> Love Akershus but I have TWO ADR’s there and would like to switch one out for The Garden Grill but it wasn’t avail.



Keep checking on GG ADR.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

FoxC63 said:


> So wow, looks like you've joined our bewitching Halloween diehards, just to fill you in:
> Official Mascot:  Wicked Witch of the East aka FeralCatRogue


West! I don't like striped stockings!


----------



## FoxC63

FeralCatRogue said:


> West! I don't like striped stockings!



Revised my Queen!


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> Revised my Queen!



ASk your mom if you can come out and play at Club Villain with the gang!


----------



## katmu

FoxC63 said:


> Disneybound is also pretty cool and I sure you already have most items.  Just google "disneybound evil queen" or any disney character and checkout "images" which will open so many options to choose from.



I think I've decided on Disneybounding as adult Ellie from Up, one of my favorite movies.


----------



## FoxC63

Brilliant idea katmu!  Now is this going to be your Halloween costume or do you plan on wearing disneybound attire during your trip?
I have a few disneybound themes to wear while at the parks, I prefer to pack on the lighter side: 
Travel clothes:  sweater, top & pants, Black skirt, 3 tops, 2 pairs of shoes & costume. 
Not much into wearing flip flops, sneakers, shorts or crops. 
I'm still trying to decide what to wear @ Club Villain either a cocktail dress or beaded jumpsuit something kinda fancy for sure.


----------



## gioiamama

I'm at a serious struggle on whether to attend MNSSHP!!! DD will be 4 and on one hand I think celebrating Halloween the first week of September (9/8 party) is way too much and not sure I want to deal with telling her we have to wait 7 weeks for the "real" Halloween as that's an eternity for a 4yr old. 
On the other hand, this will probably be the only chance we will be able to attend for years to come as we won't pull her out of school once she starts kindergarten next year. (Just our family's rules!) 
Will I be sorry that we didn't take advantage of a party night? I see parties begin earlier in the year than ever so they must be spectacular right? 
Help me think this through! Mahalo!


----------



## FoxC63

gioiamama said:


> I'm at a serious struggle on whether to attend MNSSHP!!! DD will be 4 and on one hand I think celebrating Halloween the first week of September (9/8 party) is way too much and not sure I want to deal with telling her we have to wait 7 weeks for the "real" Halloween as that's an eternity for a 4yr old.
> On the other hand, this will probably be the only chance we will be able to attend for years to come as we won't pull her out of school once she starts kindergarten next year. (Just our family's rules!)
> Will I be sorry that we didn't take advantage of a party night? I see parties begin earlier in the year than ever so they must be spectacular right?
> Help me think this through! Mahalo!



From what I've seen most kids that age crash pretty early during the Halloween party as they're not inclined to be up that late, I'm not sure where you are with that.  What do you want to get out of it?  If you were to take her, what do you plan on doing with your time?


----------



## monique5

*44 Days Until the 1st MNSSHP!*


----------



## gioiamama

FoxC63 said:


> From what I've seen most kids that age crash pretty early during the Halloween party as they're not inclined to be up that late, I'm not sure where you are with that.  What do you want to get out of it?  If you were to take her, what do you plan on doing with your time?



We live in Hawaii which makes the time difference pretty significant when we travel so I'm not too concerned with the late night as 11pm EST is 5pm HST and we have the tendency to wake up later in the morning. We have 7 days at WDW and think we should be covering most attractions during that time. I'm thinking the party will more just be a "something special" and fun?!? Seeing the characters, special parade and fireworks?!? I think she would LOVE trick-or-treating there too! Granted we can watch the fireworks from the CR lounge, but from what I've read it's pretty spectacular and we'll want to be closer.
I'm not really sure what to expect beyond the descriptions I've read online. I definitely appreciate your feedback!


----------



## vinotinto

I can't wait until the parties begin. I think I want to attend this year, but want to see how the reviews go before buying tickets. I'm not going until October 6, so I have time to decide. Any of you here going to one of the first parties?


----------



## FoxC63

gioiamama said:


> We live in Hawaii which makes the time difference pretty significant when we travel so I'm not too concerned with the late night as 11pm EST is 5pm HST and we have the tendency to wake up later in the morning. We have 7 days at WDW and think we should be covering most attractions during that time. I'm thinking the party will more just be a "something special" and fun?!? Seeing the characters, special parade and fireworks?!? I think she would LOVE trick-or-treating there too! Granted we can watch the fireworks from the CR lounge, but from what I've read it's pretty spectacular and we'll want to be closer.
> I'm not really sure what to expect beyond the descriptions I've read online. I definitely appreciate your feedback!



It is a lot of fun and your little one will be very delighted and entertained at this event.  Hands down one of the best party Disney throws for all ages!  Have you read the first few post on this thread?  It lays everything out very well.  As with anything there are good & bad reviews however I feel every year is different; people, attitudes, expectations etc., you seem to know enough to make this decision.  It is a chunk of change to drop but I think everyone here would say "go for it"! Cheers °O°


----------



## monique5

Club Villain details has been added to Post #2.


----------



## monique5

*UPDATE*
*I've added a Poll to this thread. Let's keep it interesting. *

Will Tickets to MNSSHP on Halloween Sell Out This Year before tickets did last year (8/3/15)-in 14D? WDYT? 
-- Answer @ top of thread.


----------



## katmu

FoxC63 said:


> Brilliant idea katmu!  Now is this going to be your Halloween costume or do you plan on wearing disneybound attire during your trip?
> I have a few disneybound themes to wear while at the parks, I prefer to pack on the lighter side:
> Travel clothes:  sweater, top & pants, Black skirt, 3 tops, 2 pairs of shoes & costume.
> Not much into wearing flip flops, sneakers, shorts or crops.
> I'm still trying to decide what to wear @ Club Villain either a cocktail dress or beaded jumpsuit something kinda fancy for sure.



I'm going with the Ellie outfit for MNSSHP.  I may bring one other Disneybounding outfit that is similar to Rey from Star Wars too for HS.  I'm still trying to think of a few more with things I already have.

But I did splurge today on some custom made ears since I didn't buy an outfit.  I'm really hoping they turn out as well as other ones I've seen from this shop.


----------



## FoxC63

katmu said:


> I'm going with the Ellie outfit for MNSSHP.  I may bring one other Disneybounding outfit that is similar to Rey from Star Wars too for HS.  I'm still trying to think of a few more with things I already have.
> 
> But I did splurge today on some custom made ears since I didn't buy an outfit.  I'm really hoping they turn out as well as other ones I've seen from this shop.



Well, don't leave us hangin' link?


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Brilliant idea katmu!  Now is this going to be your Halloween costume or do you plan on wearing disneybound attire during your trip?
> I have a few disneybound themes to wear while at the parks, I prefer to pack on the lighter side:
> Travel clothes:  sweater, top & pants, Black skirt, 3 tops, 2 pairs of shoes & costume.
> Not much into wearing flip flops, sneakers, shorts or crops.
> I'm still trying to decide what to wear @ *Club Villain either a cocktail dress or beaded jumpsuit *something kinda fancy for sure.



Missed this one.  Um! Fancy! You've twisted my arm into purchasing tickets & changing my time. I may have to pass on the clothes. I'm so the t-shirts, shorts & sneakers kinda girl. But family matching Disney t-shirts & hand painted Disney Keds. Does a sequin pocket Minnie Ear applique t-shirt count?  If only I could sew.


----------



## katmu

FoxC63 said:


> Well, don't leave us hangin' link?



This was the custom listing but if you look at some of other ones you can see how the finished products look.  The house, balloons and letter from Ellie will all light up.  And she's adding Dug and Kevin for me too.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/467079027/light-up-up-inspired-mouse?ref=hp_rv


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Missed this one.  Um! Fancy! You've twisted my arm into purchasing tickets & changing my time. I may have to pass on the clothes. I'm so the t-shirts, shorts & sneakers kinda girl. But family matching Disney t-shirts & hand painted Disney Keds. Does a sequin pocket Minnie Ear applique t-shirt count?  If only I could sew.



You're so funny!  Nah, don't mind me.  We usually leave the parks in the afternoon to go swimming, trekking or running so a shower is much needed thus a change of clothing is called for.  Also this has been a wish of mine to meet the Villains and while celebrating my birthday (yep!) I plan to be decked out to the hill!  Really love that you made these arrangements


----------



## FoxC63

katmu said:


> This was the custom listing but if you look at some of other ones you can see how the finished products look.  The house, balloons and letter from Ellie will all light up.  And she's adding Dug and Kevin for me too.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/467079027/light-up-up-inspired-mouse?ref=hp_rv



WOW! Thanks sooo cool!  Gosh I love seeing how creative people are!  Good for you you're outfit is coming together really well!


----------



## suswa

vinotinto said:


> I can't wait until the parties begin. I think I want to attend this year, but want to see how the reviews go before buying tickets. I'm not going until October 6, so I have time to decide. Any of you here going to one of the first parties?


 I am! Going to the First one!!


----------



## FoxC63

So jealous!  Are you wearing a costume?


----------



## monique5

*99D Until I'm Home! *


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

I have no doubt that Halloween night will sell out. I just don't think it will sell out as quickly.


----------



## vinotinto

Gosh, I have no idea if the Oct 31st tickets will sell before or after they sold out last year. They will sell out in advance, so my suggestion to anyone who has settled on attending on Oct 31st, is that they should buy their ticket. 

Part of the problem of determining _when _they sell out is that we don't know if Disney is selling the same number of tickets this year, or increasing the number of tickets again.


----------



## DiannaVM

monique5 said:


> *UPDATE*
> *I've added a Poll to this thread. Let's keep it interesting. *
> 
> Will Tickets to MNSSHP on Halloween Sell Out This Year before tickets did last year (8/3/15)-in 14D? WDYT?
> -- Answer @ top of thread.



By the way things seem to be going as of late, I highly doubt it, but I guess we gotta wait and see.


Also, just to add to your 99D excitement, we got 99 days to go as of today too!!!


----------



## Roxyfire

DiannaVM said:


> Also, just to add to your 99D excitement, we got 99 days to go as of today too!!!



73 days here! Gotta really start thinking about my fastpasses soon! I have a general idea but nothing concrete. One big recent win is I got a great APH rate at a universal hotel for the end of our vacation, so I think once I get those fastpasses, everything will be ready to go!


----------



## monique5

DiannaVM said:


> By the way things seem to be going as of late, I highly doubt it, but I guess we gotta wait and see.
> 
> 
> Also, just to add to your 99D excitement, we got 99 days to go as of today too!!!



I'm thinking no with the price increase being so high this year. Halloween night was the only one to sell out this early, all the rest were the same month or day of, except for November 1st which was 1 month prior. We'll see.

99D --- Woo hoo! 98D for me today!


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I may not have decided on which day I'm going this year but I know my costume - I'm going to be Ursula. I've got the ears already and have already made her shell necklace. 

My daughter wants me to pull out the makeup and spike my hair too but I'm not sure if I want to go that far due to the heat. LOL


----------



## Disneymom1126

monique5 said:


> *99D Until I'm Home! *





DiannaVM said:


> By the way things seem to be going as of late, I highly doubt it, but I guess we gotta wait and see.
> 
> 
> Also, just to add to your 99D excitement, we got 99 days to go as of today too!!!



Doesn't 99 days just seem so much closer than 100 days?!  We are at 86 days till our trip!


----------



## FoxC63

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> I may not have decided on which day I'm going this year but I know my costume - I'm going to be Ursula. I've got the ears already and have already made her shell necklace.
> 
> My daughter wants me to pull out the makeup and spike my hair too but I'm not sure if I want to go that far due to the heat. LOL



That's why we always go during the last week of Oct/Nov!  Honestly during this time we've never been too hot to be decked out!


----------



## FoxC63

Hehehe, I think I found my Bday dress for CV, wish they had size P2, but I can sew!
http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...spc=19&ruleId=38&slotId=11&kws=petite dresses
http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...spc=19&ruleId=38&slotId=11&kws=petite dresses
99 Days for me!  Woot!


----------



## monique5

Disneymom1126 said:


> Doesn't 99 days just seem so much closer than 100 days?!  We are at 86 days till our trip!



Yes. 2 digits instead of 3.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Hehehe, I think I found my Bday dress for CV, wish they had size P2, but I can sew!
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/connected-petite-sequin-lace-faux-wrap-dress?ID=2078862&CategoryID=55596&LinkType=&selectedSize=#fn=COLOR=Purple&sp=1&spc=19&ruleId=38&slotId=11&kws=petite dresses
> 99 Days for me!  Woot!



I hear you, Foxy! Ha! Get it?


----------



## FoxC63

Hehehehe (my devilish laugh - cuz I'm up to no good!)

Cha-yah, I got it, I'm good and ready to PARTAY!


----------



## FoxC63

Heads up my friends!  Starting July 21, 2016, call (407) 939-3378 to Eat to the Beat Concert Series Dinner Package - Disney Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/food-wine-eat-to-the-beat-dinner-package/

Hopefully I can get one AM for 10/30 or 10/31!


----------



## suswa

FoxC63 said:


> So jealous!  Are you wearing a costume?



I am, sort off. I got some Etsy Maleficent Ears and this Hot Topic Dress: https://www.hottopic.com/product/di...ss-dress/10535175.html#q=maleficient&start=14

DD is going as Sleeping Beauty and DH a Ghost Host


----------



## FoxC63

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/food-wine-eat-to-the-beat-dinner-package/
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/food-wine-eat-to-the-beat-dinner-package/
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/food-wine-eat-to-the-beat-dinner-package/
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/food-wine-eat-to-the-beat-dinner-package/
My link isn't working for some reason


----------



## FoxC63

suswa said:


> I am, sort off. I got some Etsy Maleficent Ears and this Hot Topic Dress: https://www.hottopic.com/product/di...ss-dress/10535175.html#q=maleficient&start=14
> 
> DD is going as Sleeping Beauty and DH a Ghost Host



Love the dress!  Hot Topic has some really great stuff!


----------



## anneboleyn

I am officially at the 50 Day mark!! I am off in the summers so I think that has helped to pass some of the time, and I think the rest of this month and then August will go fast! Yay!!

All I really have left to do is purchase our costumes and Memory Maker and a few outfits for me and my daughter! I can't wait to pack lol


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> Love the dress!  Hot Topic has some really great stuff!



I just took a look and they do have cute stuff! When did that happen lol??

I always thought Hot Topic only sold the pseudo punk band shirts that everyone wore when I was a teenager lol


----------



## kilroy1966

62 days! Arriving Sept 20th. MNSSHP that night.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Heads up my friends!  Starting July 21, 2016, call (407) 939-3378 to Eat to the Beat Concert Series Dinner Package - Disney Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/food-wine-eat-to-the-beat-dinner-package/
> 
> Hopefully I can get one AM for 10/30 or 10/31!



Thanks for post! In my phone as reminder, aiming for 10/26. Was going for 10/28, but someone convinced me to shake up my plans.


----------



## FoxC63

kilroy1966 said:


> 62 days! Arriving Sept 20th. MNSSHP that night.



Oh please report back - hopefully while you're there! Oh please, oh please!
Have a great trip while your at it!!!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Thanks for post! In my phone as reminder, aiming for 10/26. Was going for 10/28, but someone convinced me to shake up my plans.



You have buried me with guilt, but I'm really good with that!


----------



## kilroy1966

FoxC63 said:


> Oh please report back - hopefully while you're there! Oh please, oh please!
> Have a great trip while your at it!!!


i


FoxC63 said:


> Oh please report back - hopefully while you're there! Oh please, oh please!
> Have a great trip while your at it!!!


I'll try to post some photos.


----------



## FoxC63

I really hope the dress fits!  If not I'll most likely wear what I already have   Since I'm such a light packer, I'll stow DH & DS suits, shirts & ties!  

They won't know what hit them until we've arrived!


----------



## FoxC63

Good luck everyone getting Eat to the Beat Dining Packages!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Good luck everyone getting Eat to the Beat Dining Packages!



Same. Reserved mine about 10 minutes ago. System was not my friend at 1st. My force is strong.


----------



## FoxC63

10 minutes ago!?!  I called at 7am and I'm hold ... 65 minutes!


----------



## FoxC63

I'm glad I made two Akershus ressi both are @ 8:05am on 10/30 & 10/31, I sure would like to get The Garden Grill at least for one of those days.

At least I get to enjoy the telephone music!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> 10 minutes ago!?!  I called at 7am and I'm hold ... 65 minutes!



CST here. Online @ 5am. Was saying unavailable, blah blah blah. Tried again around 5:30, reserved, but not times really wanted. Played around with times, got it. It was like system wasn't fully uploaded at 5am. Phone always my last resort.

BTW - online always opens 1 hour prior to phone; Phone - 7am EST, Online - 6am EST


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> I'm glad I made two Akershus ressi both are @ 8:05am on 10/30 & 10/31, I sure would like to get The Garden Grill at least for one of those days.
> 
> At least I get to enjoy the telephone music!



Reserve online. Link you posted.


----------



## FoxC63

It's showing 8:20 for GGrill - I need 8am


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> CST here. Online @ 5am. Was saying unavailable, blah blah blah. Tried again around 5:30, reserved, but not times really wanted. Played around with times, got it. It was like system wasn't fully uploaded at 5am. Phone always my last resort.
> 
> BTW - online always opens 1 hour prior to phone; Phone - 7am EST, Online - 6am EST



I was online at 6am EST and I was getting "Please try again later" this was 45 minutes straight! If I get it AWESOME!  But I'm not banking on it at this point, it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> I was online at 6am EST and I was getting "Please try again later" this was 45 minutes straight! If I get it AWESOME!  But I'm not banking on it at this point, it doesn't hurt to try.



Got it! Okay, so it wasn't just me & crazy reservation system. I did get the time I wanted. Also, been playing around with reservations since adding PH. GG breakfast on 10/30, passed on 8:20am went for 9:45am.


----------



## FoxC63

OMG I was DISCONNECTED!  Now 69 minutes!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Got it! Okay, so it wasn't just me & crazy reservation system. I did get the time I wanted. Also, been playing around with reservations since adding PH. GG breakfast on 10/30, passed on 8:20am went for 9:45am.



I want to be done with breakfast asap to ride Soarin & Test Track and get FP+ for frozen ride.  Can't be done with an ADR past 8:20, we'd be lucky to be seated by 8:30.  

Glad you got what you wanted this morning!  And really want to thank you for changing up your plans.  I can't wait to meet you & your family and bust the rug with you!I'll show you my moves if you show me yours! Ha!

DS just woke up and I"m getting ready to ditch this call and catch a few more zzzz


----------



## FoxC63

This reminds me of that movie with Tom Hanks "You've Got Mail"  Hello Friend!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> I want to be done with breakfast asap to ride Soarin & Test Track and get FP+ for frozen ride.  Can't be done with an ADR past 8:20, we'd be lucky to be seated by 8:30.
> 
> Glad you got what you wanted this morning!  And really want to thank you for changing up your plans.  I can't wait to meet you & your family and bust the rug with you!I'll show you my moves if you show me yours! Ha!
> 
> DS just woke up and I"m getting ready to ditch this call and catch a few more zzzz



I'm usually sleep, sometimes wake up sometimes don't when DH is getting ready, but that's coming to an end soon. Akershus 8am ADR @ 180D out for Soarin' & TT, then FEA announced this summer. So plan on FP+ for Soarin', M&G immediately after breakfast then FEA. Hopefully TT line won't be longer than 60min at that point. So understand 8 vs 8:20, huge difference.

We did 8am last trip, FP+ TT, walked fast to Soarin', but PP @ entrance closer than us coming from Akershus & some were in park before 9am, still waited 40minutes. Added benefit to 8am @ Akershus, seated quicker, enjoy meal before Princesses come out, ~8:15, not so many PP in background of photos. So hoping for good results since FEA is right next door.

Can't wait to meet you too. Celebrating my birthday too, but late. Dance moves?


----------



## keishashadow

For those trying to call in today, you likely will have long wait times since it's the first day the general public can book F&W events.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> I'm usually sleep, sometimes wake up sometimes don't when DH is getting ready, but that's coming to an end soon. Akershus 8am ADR @ 180D out for Soarin' & TT, then FEA announced this summer. So plan on FP+ for Soarin', M&G immediately after breakfast then FEA. Hopefully TT line won't be longer than 60min at that point. So understand 8 vs 8:20, huge difference.
> 
> We did 8am last trip, FP+ TT, walked fast to Soarin', but PP @ entrance closer than us coming from Akershus & some were in park before 9am, still waited 40minutes. Added benefit to 8am @ Akershus, seated quicker, enjoy meal before Princesses come out, ~8:15, not so many PP in background of photos. So hoping for good results since FEA is right next door.
> 
> Can't wait to meet you too. Celebrating my birthday too, but late. Dance moves?



Your plan sounds solid!  Was wondering if the M&G's there got super busy early in the day, I'll have to add that to our list as well.  DS looking forward to meeting Kylo.  The Princesses he can do without, but he loves the ladies @ 1900 PF!

Grrr, spoke to someone? couldn't understand her name, I explained I was disconnected after waiting 45 minutes, she offered no apology - I get it's not her fault but still.  She went right in and NO availability only 8:20, reminded her I was disconnected and she said "we've been having dropped calls since this morning, MGT looking into it".... wait for it (because I had to)... (awkward silence) ... "sorry for the inconvenience" - woof!  Must have been really hard for her to get that out!  Still no sweat, got a great time at Akershus at this point but I'll keep checking.

I'm off to Neverland, need my beauty rest!  Have a great day and we'll talk soon!


----------



## FoxC63

keishashadow said:


> For those trying to call in today, you likely will have long wait times since it's the first day the general public can book F&W events.



Ya think!


----------



## monique5

keishashadow said:


> For those trying to call in today, you likely will have long wait times since it's the first day the general public can book F&W events.



Yep, correct. And Disney IT Department still can't handle it & system appeared to not be fully uploaded with times @ opening. Not my 1st rodeo with 1st day Disney reservations & "their lovely system." Just 2 DWs planning/communicating about our most magical Halloween trip. Umm, I mean, planning the most magical trip for our families.


----------



## keishashadow

FoxC63 said:


> Ya think!



Haha for noobs it's a wake up call, even for the vets among us



monique5 said:


> Yep, correct. And Disney IT Department still can't handle it & system appeared to not be fully uploaded with times @ opening. Not my 1st rodeo with 1st day Disney reservations & "their lovely system." Just 2 DWs planning/communicating about our most magical Halloween trip. Umm, I mean, planning the most magical trip for our families.



Oh, it's been magical alright.  Too bad There is this thing called dark magic lol

called exactly @ 7 am on the Disney visa day to book Trader Sam's.  Whole phone call took nearly an hour.  CM was 100% sure it wasn't book able until today.  Figured she worked at diligently, checked with her supervisor, help desk, etc. Just had to be right.

Naturally, I came here to whine and saw others had booked it starting around 8:30 am as far as I can tell.  _What the Mickey!!!
_
Called back immediately around 9 am, all allocated spots were sold. Promised many more would be forthcoming...guesstimate was 85 - 75 percent.  Well, it was a guess.  Today, told 100% full for 10/5. 

I did manage to secure the following week though (the same date I was originally told wasn't going to happen 10/12 when I called earlier this week).  Was bit nervous in that I was waiting to book beverage/culinary stuff and afraid they'd be gone by today. 

It's crazy how poor they train their agents.  I was part of Guinea pig brigade (those of us who booked the first weekend of new activities last year).  Didn't think it could get more of a cluster, ha - Disney continues to surprise me in oh-so many ways.

Now, I can finally decide which day for MNSSHP woohoo.  Leaning toward the 10/11 since last year Presidents' Day was worst I've seen for any party thru mid Oct dates I've visited.


----------



## monique5

keishashadow said:


> Haha for noobs it's a wake up call, even for the vets among us
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's been magical alright.  Too bad There is this thing called dark magic lol
> 
> called exactly @ 7 am on the Disney visa day to book Trader Sam's.  Whole phone call took nearly an hour.  CM was 100% sure it wasn't book able until today.  Figured she worked at diligently, checked with her supervisor, help desk, etc. Just had to be right.
> 
> Naturally, I came here to whine and saw others had booked it starting around 8:30 am as far as I can tell.  _What the Mickey!!!
> _
> Called back immediately around 9 am, all allocated spots were sold. Promised many more would be forthcoming...guesstimate was 85 - 75 percent.  Well, it was a guess.  Today, told 100% full for 10/5.
> 
> I did manage to secure the following week though (the same date I was originally told wasn't going to happen 10/12 when I called earlier this week).  Was bit nervous in that I was waiting to book beverage/culinary stuff and afraid they'd be gone by today.
> 
> It's crazy how poor they train their agents.  I was part of Guinea pig brigade (those of us who booked the first weekend of new activities last year).  Didn't think it could get more of a cluster, ha - Disney continues to surprise me in oh-so many ways.
> 
> Now, I can finally decide which day for MNSSHP woohoo.  Leaning toward the 10/11 since last year Presidents' Day was worst I've seen for any party thru mid Oct dates I've visited.



I hear you! Glad you were able to book Trader's Sam. Same ole song we continue to sing  about Disney IT, especially on opening day/1st day of something. And this year has been crazy with release dates and adding new pricey options, which we continue to complain about and in the next breath reserve. Ha! And phone CMs (not all) definitely are not in the know & need to be better trained.  But oh happy day when I get a GREAT ONE! 

This is the 3rd time we are trying to go to WDW this year, have had to cancel 2 times do to work and health. Ugh! So when family wants to help "our dreams come true" who am I to say no. I'm really appreciating the love from my family -- "the extra perks."  I have wanted to go this time of year for a long time, especially for the last 2 years, so there's a season for everything. We'll get to experience MNSSHP & F&W. So I've been all over the boards looking for F&W info, which I had no trouble finding. Then I found Eat to the Beat info, thanks @Accident, posted great F&W info and Eat to the Beat info with the July 21st date -- immediately put in calendar, phone CMs didn't even have that before him.


----------



## FoxC63

I am A L I V E!  It's 3pm in my neck of the woods!  Hope those wanting their F&W & EttB Dining pkgs. got their wish.
Just wanted to point out about the CM I spoke to earlier today was NOT rude, she was a "matter of fact" kind of gal but a little cold, I got more 'cheerfulness' from the automated system  I did not leave any feedback regarding this call. 

So now that it's over let's get back to our happy planning and strategies!  I'm still wondering if Disney will change up the calendar by adding additional fireworks, EMH's and EMM's as they did most recently.  I've read a few unhappy responses where pp have had to rearrange their planning.  Does anyone here think we'll see any +/- from Disney? 

How's everyone doing with their exercising? I started race walking awhile ago but this heat OMG my friends, resulted in the biggest blister on my right foot!  I've had to take a a week sabbatical until it healed but back at with a new pair of asics gel-nimbus 18, like walking on  !

 with the costumes but I did order the makeup (thanks to FeralCatRogue) and plan on playing with that pretty soon.  DH going as Two Face, not sure how to complete his look as when reading Disney's "No mask of any kind" rule, does this include prosthetic like this:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfJLNZPEewI  
Note I wasn't planning on covering the eye.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Check out MadeYewLook's vids she uses just body paint for her face makeups:
https://www.youtube.com/user/MadeYewLook


----------



## FoxC63

FeralCatRogue said:


> Check out MadeYewLook's vids she uses just body paint for her face makeups:
> https://www.youtube.com/user/MadeYewLook



WOW she's awesome! I think we'll be leaving the parks by noon, I'll have to paint my face & DH and by just using paints I think it would take some time.  How long does it take you?  

Off topic - are you planning on going to Club Villain?


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> *So now that it's over let's get back to our happy planning and strategies*!  I'm still wondering if Disney will change up the calendar by adding additional fireworks, EMH's and EMM's as they did most recently.  I've read a few unhappy responses where pp have had to rearrange their planning.  *Does anyone here think we'll see any +/- from Disney? *
> 
> *How's everyone doing with their exercising?* I started race walking awhile ago but this heat OMG my friends, resulted in the biggest blister on my right foot!  I've had to take a a week sabbatical until it healed but back at with a new pair of asics gel-nimbus 18, like walking on  !



Yes, planning planning planning! 

Unfortunately, yes. May appear to be positives, but with negative impact. For instance, EMM additional money, Star Wars Dessert Party more $$, with new hours PP can't do both SW & Fantasmic! I know you don't have to do all of the extras & some simply can't, but with all the changes, as mentioned here, and offerings some are very tempting. 

Removed.

_*What we know...*_
Disney typically changes calendar hours without much notice and around the holidays. 

Disney has changed hours within 15D-75D timeframe. ---July 16, 
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/...-hours-adjusted-and-more-star-wars-fireworks/ --- Frustrating and monkey wrench for many when ADRs are made 180D and FP+ are booked 60D, especially for veterans on the Dis, then throw in things like F&W (Eat to the Beat) which we knew date, July 21st, on top of late changes

*Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party at Disney's Hollywood Studios* - nightly through September 5th (While MNSSHP is going on)

*Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular* - Dates available through September 24th (recently added)

*Fantasmic!* showing for 6 months out, but within 15 minutes of Star Wars dates released for late September, so PP unable to do both

EMM...
*Disney Early Morning Magic - Fantasyland *--- days of week changed, 
extended through September, Sundays & Tuesdays through September 27th

*Disney Early Morning Magic - Disney's Hollywood Studios *--- announced this month, starts August 1st, Mondays & Wednesday through September 28th

EMH??? Disney has extended park hours but I haven't seen any changes to EMH. I could be wrong.


So all of this going on during FD, MNSSHP & F&W


----------



## FoxC63

Woof!  You said it sister!  I was primarily asking whether or not I should start making my daily itinerary; 9am do this ride, 9:15am do that ride etc.  I know what FP+ I'd like to secure, but it's Disney, ya know In terms of adding additional offerings I think I'll pass, with everything already set in motion I honestly feel we have enough on our plate! 

BUSTED!!!
 DH was perusing MDE and found the Club Villain ADR's.  He was a little concerned with the $$$ but I told him it was my bday gift and all that I wanted.  No biggie.  Told him there was a free bar and he asked "Are we getting up early the following day?" Ha!  What a man!  I told him he could sleep in and DS and I would meet him at MK.  I did ask him why he was looking into MDE and he quickly changed the subject.  I caught on but will not pursue, he's a very sweet man and always has something up his sleeve.  I will add he doesn't know about the dress I ordered nor that I plan to pack his & DS suits in my luggage


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Woof!  You said it sister!  I was primarily asking whether or not I should start making my daily itinerary; 9am do this ride, 9:15am do that ride etc.  I know what FP+ I'd like to secure, but it's Disney, ya know In terms of adding additional offerings I think I'll pass, with everything already set in motion I honestly feel we have enough on our plate!
> 
> BUSTED!!!
> DH was perusing MDE and found the Club Villain ADR's.  He was a little concerned with the $$$ but I told him it was my bday gift and all that I wanted.  No biggie.  Told him there was a free bar and he asked "Are we getting up early the following day?" Ha!  What a man!  I told him he could sleep in and DS and I would meet him at MK.  I did ask him why he was looking into MDE and he quickly changed the subject.  I caught on but will not pursue, he's a very sweet man and always has something up his sleeve.  I will add he doesn't know about the dress I ordered nor that I plan to pack his & DS suits in my luggage



Love it!
My DH doesn't even look. I just ask or add. Ha! I pack all bags with clothing of importance, no complaints yet. Well Christmas 2014, DH said I didn't have enough Disney t-shirts for him.  Our FP+ 60D is Wednesday, August 27th --- sooooo wish it was still midnight, not 6am.  I have a general idea of times I want based on my ADRs. Already know which park for each day. Changed a few ADRs today, so good to go. Flying SW, so 10/26 & 11/1, not really flexible time wise. Same for 10/30 & 10/31, MNSSHP, 3:30-6:30 FP+ since you can't double dip.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Love it!
> My DH doesn't even look. I just ask or add. Ha! I pack all bags with clothing of importance, no complaints yet. Well Christmas 2014, DH said I didn't have enough Disney t-shirts for him.  Our FP+ 60D is Wednesday, August 27th --- sooooo wish it was still midnight, not 6am.  I have a general idea of times I want based on my ADRs. Already know which park for each day. Changed a few ADRs today, so good to go. Flying SW, so 10/26 & 11/1, not really flexible time wise. Same for 10/30 & 10/31, MNSSHP, 3:30-6:30 FP+ since you can't double dip.



We're flying Delta - free round trip via vouchers!  Pick up DS after school & head to airport.  Take care of our own luggage at MCO so no Disney luggage tags will be applied. Will arrive MCO @ 8pm +/- hope to be at WL at 9:30pm.  Never left this late before but Jr. High is so much different than elementary. 

You mentioned your birthday, when is it? PM if you want to keep that private.

Where did everybody go?  It seems like we're the only two gabbing? Don't they know the party here is still going on?


----------



## FoxC63

@monique5 You keep me highly motivated and positive!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> We're flying Delta - free round trip via vouchers!  Pick up DS after school & head to airport.  Take care of our own luggage at MCO so no Disney luggage tags will be applied. Will arrive MCO @ 8pm +/- hope to be at WL at 9:30pm.  Never left this late before but Jr. High is so much different than elementary.
> 
> You mentioned your birthday, when is it? PM if you want to keep that private.
> 
> Where did everybody go?  It seems like we're the only two gabbing? Don't they know the party here is still going on?



We fly out @ 8am, arrive @ 10:40am.  DD8, so probably last time take out of school this long, 3rd grade. We always do DME. Will check in @ resort & head to EP, always bring carry on.  I wondered where everyone was too , 10:23pm here now & was up @ 5am trying to get ETTB Dining Package, TIRED! And summer day camp has early field trip tomorrow. Ugh! No sleeping in for me. 

Me ready for this trip!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> @monique5 You keep me highly motivated and positive!



@FoxC63 - Same!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> We fly out @ 8am, arrive @ 10:40am.  DD8, so probably last time take out of school this long, 3rd grade. We always do DME. Will check in @ resort & head to EP, always bring carry on.  I wondered where everyone was too , 10:23pm here now & was up @ 5am trying to get ETTB Dining Package, TIRED! And summer day camp has early field trip tomorrow. Ugh! No sleeping in for me.
> 
> Me ready for this trip!



I've been looking forward to this one since 2014!
I'm fried!  Keep spelling words wrong.  Going to sleep now, you should get a good nights sleep too, talk to you tomorrow


----------



## monique5

*42D Until the 1st MNSSHP!*

*12D until we reach the 30D mark. If you've purchased MNSSHP Tickets please add your name to the Official Guest List, see Post #1. I'll add F&W info to Post #2 tomorrow. Signing off my friends.*

*#bestvacationever #disfriends #mnsshp2016 *


----------



## squirrelsquad

Which FP+s are people going for for the 4:30-6:30PM time slot? We are switching resorts that morning, so all of mine will be available for that short window. BMRR is closed, so I was thinking Space Mountain, Buzz, and Rapunzel.

Rapunzel brings me to my next topic: We are going to be dressed/disneybound as Rapunzel and Flynn. Is nighttime in early October going to warm enough for my SO to wear shorts? Will I need a sweater? Will I regret carrying around a Pascal plush all night?


----------



## monique5

squirrelsquad said:


> Which FP+s are people going for for the 4:30-6:30PM time slot? We are switching resorts that morning, so all of mine will be available for that short window. BMRR is closed, so I was thinking Space Mountain, Buzz, and Rapunzel.
> 
> Rapunzel brings me to my next topic: We are going to be dressed/disneybound as Rapunzel and Flynn. Is nighttime in early October going to warm enough for my SO to wear shorts? Will I need a sweater? Will I regret carrying around a Pascal plush all night?



3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, 5:30-6:30
You definitely need a FP+ for Rapunzel, since that's your "costume". See Post #1 for Disney October weather, expect 70s, but you never know. Plush would be cute, do you usually carry something in the parks -- bag? That's probably based on what you're used to & comfortable with. I wouldn't carry a plush, but I always take a bag. I would put plush in my bag if plush was a necessity for my photos, IMO. 

We'll do 7DMT, possibly Tiana, thinking on 3rd - BTMR messed up my plans, Barnstormer or PP. DD8 determines this. Ha! Passing on Splash due to costumes. I'll wait to do HM during party.


----------



## GaryDis

Am I correct in saying that party tickets are totally non-refundable?  So that you're pretty much locked in (unlike dessert parties, etc.)?


----------



## FoxC63

GaryDis said:


> Am I correct in saying that party tickets are totally non-refundable?  So that you're pretty much locked in (unlike dessert parties, etc.)?



You are correct.  MNSSHP and MVMCP are non-refundable.


----------



## Raya

squirrelsquad said:


> Is nighttime in early October going to warm enough for my SO to wear shorts? Will I need a sweater? Will I regret carrying around a Pascal plush all night?



I grew up in Florida, and have visited in October every year since 2006. I have *never* needed a sweater. Ever. I've never seen anyone else wearing a sweater either. Your SO should be fine to wear shorts. I remember many Halloweens where it was waaaaaay tooo hot for jeans. I wore a backpack for the first time last year, and I didn't regret it but the plush may be warm. If it rains it might get soaked/be unfun to carry. If you could find a vinyl, plastic, or pleather Pascal you might be better off.


----------



## Disneymom1126

So really random...but if anyone knows where I can find a small figurine of Crikee - the cricket from Mulan...I'd love to know!  I found a little cage to go with my Mulan costume and want to glue the cricket in the cage...but I've only found him for like $15-$20 on ebay (plus shipping) and would rather not pay that much for a little toy that's just for a costume!


----------



## FoxC63

Disneymom1126 said:


> So really random...but if anyone knows where I can find a small figurine of Crikee - the cricket from Mulan...I'd love to know!  I found a little cage to go with my Mulan costume and want to glue the cricket in the cage...but I've only found him for like $15-$20 on ebay (plus shipping) and would rather not pay that much for a little toy that's just for a costume!



I'm not sure what size you're looking for but amazon has something : https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00X0Y1AE..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=DCS7RQQB6DMYVTKYNC4Y

and : https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004I6Q3A8/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## FoxC63

GaryDis said:


> Am I correct in saying that party tickets are totally non-refundable?  So that you're pretty much locked in (unlike dessert parties, etc.)?



Also be sure to cancel unwanted dining reservations or you will be charged $10 PER PERSON.


----------



## brnrss34

GaryDis said:


> Am I correct in saying that party tickets are totally non-refundable?  So that you're pretty much locked in (unlike dessert parties, etc.)?


 Your wont be refunded but if you need to change a date Disney may accommodate you.


----------



## FoxC63

brnrss34 said:


> Your wont be refunded but if you need to change a date Disney may accommodate you.



If changes are needed it's best done asap, if the event is fully booked then you will be charged accordingly.


----------



## Disneymom1126

FoxC63 said:


> I'm not sure what size you're looking for but amazon has something : https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00X0Y1AE..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=DCS7RQQB6DMYVTKYNC4Y
> 
> and : https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004I6Q3A8/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new



That's exactly it!  I haven't seen anything less than $20+ shipping, so thanks for sending the links to these!  The second one might just be it


----------



## FoxC63

Disneymom1126 said:


> That's exactly it!  I haven't seen anything less than $20+ shipping, so thanks for sending the links to these!  The second one might just be it



Excellent!  Sounds like a fun costume!


----------



## FoxC63

DS is interested in even trade of Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom cards:
What he's searching for:
  2014 MNSSHP and MVMCP 
  2015 MNSSHP and MVMCP

What he has to trade:
  2012 MNSSHP and MVMCP
  2013 MNSSHP and MVMCP

We'll be traveling 10/26 - 11/1 if anyone is interested for a swap, please let me know


----------



## monique5

*40D Until the 1st MNSSHP!*


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Here's mt tutu for my Flounder costume!  What do you think??  I debated between striped tutu versus mixed colors (using blue and yellow tulle for one pass). I ended up doing the striped look.  Now to work on my shirt and arm bands


----------



## FoxC63

LOVE IT!


----------



## addiemon

SO CUTE!

I've persuaded hubs that his SW:TFA Luke costume isn't the way to go (2.5 layers of robes!), so he's probably going to go as Nick Wilde...just needs the shirt and tie.  I'm trying to decide if I still want to wear my Leia costume (award ceremony from A New Hope) that I already have, or if I should buy something for Judy. I cut my hair so Leia would be a bit trickier, but on the other hand, I could save my money towards the souvenir budget...


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Thanks!!! Here is one of the arm bands for the fins  

Now I just need to tackle painting a few stripes on a yellow shirt


----------



## tnd

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Here's mt tutu for my Flounder costume!  What do you think??  I debated between striped tutu versus mixed colors (using blue and yellow tulle for one pass). I ended up doing the striped look.  Now to work on my shirt and arm bands View attachment 183488View attachment 183489



Love it! Is that a no-sew tutu? Was it easy to make? I thinking of doing a similar one in purple and black for an Ursula costume to go with my 5 year old's Ariel costume.


----------



## monique5

@DisneyLove2015 - Love the tutu!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

tnd said:


> Love it! Is that a no-sew tutu? Was it easy to make? I thinking of doing a similar one in purple and black for an Ursula costume to go with my 5 year old's Ariel costume.


Yes it's 100% no sew and so easy!!! I used ribbon instead of elastic and just looped the layers of tulle around the ribbon and tied a slip knot onto the ribbon.   Finished in about 30 minutes I cut the tulle to 13" long each and used two pieces of tulle per knot.


----------



## katmu

@DisneyLove2015  Love the tutu!

I'm hoping it stops pouring outside long enough that I can go out and try to find some supplies to try to re-create Carl and Ellie's adventure book.  I was hoping to find something more autograph book size vs. scrapbook size but I'll have to see what I find.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Here's mt tutu for my Flounder costume!  What do you think??  I debated between striped tutu versus mixed colors (using blue and yellow tulle for one pass). I ended up doing the striped look.  Now to work on my shirt and arm bands View attachment 183488View attachment 183489


That's so awesome!!!  I love it! Hope to get to making my tutu soon, I'm still working on DH's costume. Spent three hours earlier with my glue gun haha!


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Here's mt tutu for my Flounder costume!  What do you think??



Absolutely adorable!


----------



## coffeehousemom

Checking out this thread.  We are booked and paid for our first trip in almost 10 years!  3 days at Universal then 6 days at Disney. HHN, MNSSHP, vow renewal and more.  Can't wait.


----------



## FoxC63

addiemon said:


> SO CUTE!
> 
> I've persuaded hubs that his SW:TFA Luke costume isn't the way to go (2.5 layers of robes!), so he's probably going to go as Nick Wilde...just needs the shirt and tie.  I'm trying to decide if I still want to wear my Leia costume (award ceremony from A New Hope) that I already have, or if I should buy something for Judy. I cut my hair so Leia would be a bit trickier, but on the other hand, I could save my money towards the souvenir budget...



Or try Disneybounding as your favorite character


----------



## FoxC63

tnd said:


> Love it! Is that a no-sew tutu? Was it easy to make? I thinking of doing a similar one in purple and black for an Ursula costume to go with my 5 year old's Ariel costume.



That would be very cute!  I saw on Etsy some amazingly cool octopus jewelry.


----------



## FoxC63

prettypatchesmsu said:


> That's so awesome!!!  I love it! Hope to get to making my tutu soon, I'm still working on DH's costume. Spent three hours earlier with my glue gun haha!



OMG!  Sounds like a lot of work, will you be done soon?  Tick tock...tick tock... can't wait to see yours!


----------



## NJMomto2

monique5 said:


> 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, 5:30-6:30
> You definitely need a FP+ for Rapunzel, since that's your "costume". See Post #1 for Disney October weather, expect 70s, but you never know. Plush would be cute, do you usually carry something in the parks -- bag? That's probably based on what you're used to & comfortable with. I wouldn't carry a plush, but I always take a bag. I would put plush in my bag if plush was a necessity for my photos, IMO.
> 
> We'll do 7DMT, possibly Tiana, thinking on 3rd - BTMR messed up my plans, Barnstormer or PP. DD8 determines this. Ha! Passing on Splash due to costumes. I'll wait to do HM during party.



They have a plush bag with handle of Rapunzel's green lizard pet


----------



## FoxC63

coffeehousemom said:


> Checking out this thread.  We are booked and paid for our first trip in almost 10 years!  3 days at Universal then 6 days at Disney. HHN, MNSSHP, vow renewal and more.  Can't wait.



Geez I thought I was busy planning um I think you smeared me!    to our little oasis!


----------



## tnd

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Yes it's 100% no sew and so easy!!! I used ribbon instead of elastic and just looped the layers of tulle around the ribbon and tied a slip knot onto the ribbon.   Finished in about 30 minutes I cut the tulle to 13" long each and used two pieces of tulle per knot.



Thank you! That sounds like something I can do, even though I am not at all crafty! I can't wait to see your completed costume, the tutu and armbands are so cute.


----------



## tnd

FoxC63 said:


> That would be very cute!  I saw on Etsy some amazingly cool octopus jewelry.



Thank you! I need to look at Etsy. I already have the Ursula ears, and I need to add a necklace. I am thinking of wearing black cropped leggings and a black tank top, both in wicking material, and then the tutu. We're going to the first party on 9/2, so it is going to be so hot. I already have the Ursula ears, and I was thinking of adding a necklace.


----------



## FoxC63

katmu said:


> @DisneyLove2015  Love the tutu!
> 
> I'm hoping it stops pouring outside long enough that I can go out and try to find some supplies to try to re-create Carl and Ellie's adventure book.  I was hoping to find something more autograph book size vs. scrapbook size but I'll have to see what I find.



I saw this:  http://www.hobbylobby.com/Art-Supplies/Canvas-Surfaces/Art-Journals/6%22-x-6%22-Master's-Touch-Wire-Bound-Sketch-Book/p/8901 

I know they have something else called tile sketch book that's similar to this one in-store small, acid free really nice quality paper with a thick cardboard front & back that you can decorate.  I bought a few and took them on our trip to Tokyo Disney.  In Japan at the main train lines you can get a stamp from each country with super cool images like Tokyo, Yokohama or Kyoto & Kumamoto.  The images are all unique and they use an ink pad.


----------



## FoxC63

tnd said:


> Thank you! I need to look at Etsy. I already have the Ursula ears, and I need to add a necklace. I am thinking of wearing black cropped leggings and a black tank top, both in wicking material, and then the tutu. We're going to the first party on 9/2, so it is going to be so hot. I already have the Ursula ears, and I was thinking of adding a necklace.



They do have a really cool necklace with matching earrings in the shape of the sea shell she wears.  I believe it lights up!  More fun!


----------



## FoxC63

tnd said:


> We're going to the first party on 9/2, so it is going to be so hot. I already have the Ursula ears, and I was thinking of adding a necklace.



Yep, I think you are absolutely correct about the weather.  I think it will be very hot, humid and even rainy.  Don't mean to be a downer, but DH & I lived there for five years so been there & done that and never again!  Late fall baby, all the way!


----------



## FoxC63

tnd said:


> Thank you! I need to look at Etsy. I already have the Ursula ears, and I need to add a necklace.



Here's what I've seen at Etsy:
Plain Gold:  https://www.etsy.com/listing/151924644/ariel-voice-gold-ariel-seashell-necklace?ref=market

Light-up:  https://www.etsy.com/listing/262371...uery=disney ursula necklace&ref=sr_gallery_47

Cheers!


----------



## monique5

coffeehousemom said:


> Checking out this thread.  We are booked and paid for our first trip in almost 10 years!  3 days at Universal then 6 days at Disney. HHN, MNSSHP, vow renewal and more.  Can't wait.



So exciting! Don't forget to add name to MBSSHP Official Guest List. You'll enjoy HHN too, Universal is fun, especially for FP fans. I LOVE the Hulk & The Forbidden Journey of HP.


----------



## tnd

FoxC63 said:


> Yep, I think you are absolutely correct about the weather.  I think it will be very hot, humid and even rainy.  Don't mean to be a downer, but DH & I lived there for five years so been there & done that and never again!  Late fall baby, all the way!



We end up going in late August every year because of the kids'  school schedule. It is hotter than heck, but at least the crowds are low and I got free dining! I am just so excited to make it a Halloween party because they have always been after we leave. 

Thanks for the jewelry links too, I am going to check them out!


----------



## monique5

NJMomto2 said:


> They have a plush bag with handle of Rapunzel's green lizard pet



Thanks! Hopefully OP will see this. OP carrying plush that's already purchased??? I always take backpack, have child.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> So exciting! Don't forget to add name to MBSSHP Official Guest List. You'll enjoy HHN too, Universal is fun, especially for FP fans. I LOVE the Hulk & The Forbidden Journey of HP.



Wait, since you revoked my newbie card. what is HHN?


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Thanks! Hopefully OP will see this. OP carrying plush that's already purchased??? I always take backpack, have child.



And I always take my kid who carries his own backpack!


----------



## Melissa_E

FoxC63 said:


> Wait, since you revoked my newbie card. what is HHN?


At Universal, Halloween Horror Nights.


----------



## FoxC63

That's right!  Senior moment!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Wait, since you revoked my newbie card. what is HHN?



Halloween Horror Nights @ Universal Studios.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Halloween Horror Nights @ Universal Studios.


 I just saw it on youtube - that's some crazy scary stuff!  I wouldn't mind going there, but DS is way too young and DH throws a pretty mean right hook when he gets freaked out - so um pass!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> I just saw it on youtube - that's some crazy scary stuff!  I wouldn't mind going there, but DS is way too young and DH throws a pretty mean right hook when he gets freaked out - so um pass!



Used to do yearly girls trip before everyone married off & kids got older, that was one in 2012. AWESOME!!!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

FoxC63 said:


> OMG!  Sounds like a lot of work, will you be done soon?  Tick tock...tick tock... can't wait to see yours!


Well, I'm a newbie with the glue gun so that's part of the problem haha! Takes me longer than it should. I've learned a lot making these costumes, hot glue guns, Modge Podge, etc. it's a new world to me. Learning as I go basically. It's all coming along. I've got to get them done so yeah, I need to kick it into high gear!


----------



## FoxC63

I've been sewing for many years.  My mother taught me and she studied for four years in Japan.  She is/was a master seamstress.  Retired now due to poor health but she had the ability to sew fully lined suites without using patterns, designing one of a kind wedding dresses.  Truly amazing. I'm no where near that, but I can sew very well. Ha! toot toot!


----------



## TeresaNJ

Sorry if this has been asked already, didn't want to search 136 pages, lol, but does the party on the 30th usually sell out as well as Halloween?  These two nights are my only options, and would prefer to go with the less crowded night, but I'm thinking both nights most likely sell out, so there really wouldn't be a difference.  Correct, or not?


----------



## mom2rtk

TeresaNJ said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already, didn't want to search 136 pages, lol, but does the party on the 30th usually sell out as well as Halloween?  These two nights are my only options, and would prefer to go with the less crowded night, but I'm thinking both nights most likely sell out, so there really wouldn't be a difference.  Correct, or not?


 

There's usually a party on 11/1 that sells out. Without 11/1 on the schedule this year, I'd say 10/30 is a slam dunk to sell out. So crowds should be the same both nights. Choose the one that works best with your schedule.


----------



## TeresaNJ

mom2rtk said:


> There's usually a party on 11/1 that sells out. Without 11/1 on the schedule this year, I'd say 10/30 is a slam dunk to sell out. So crowds should be the same both nights. Choose the one that works best with your schedule.



Thank you!


----------



## monique5

TeresaNJ said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already, didn't want to search 136 pages, lol, but does the party on the 30th usually sell out as well as Halloween?  These two nights are my only options, and would prefer to go with the less crowded night, but I'm thinking both nights most likely sell out, so there really wouldn't be a difference.  Correct, or not?



Last year it sold out, but was on a Friday. This year no November 1st party, last year there was. Huge price increase this year for both nights, so both nights probably will sell out but not as far in advance, but you never know.


----------



## GaryDis

I take it that no nights have sold out yet this year. Is there any way for us to judge in advance how close a night is to selling out?  I'm guessing no, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## mom2rtk

GaryDis said:


> I take it that no nights have sold out yet this year. Is there any way for us to judge in advance how close a night is to selling out?  I'm guessing no, but I hope I'm wrong.


 

No way to know. Unless you want to try adding 20,000 tickets to your cart and see what happens?


----------



## monique5

GaryDis said:


> I take it that no nights have sold out yet this year. Is there any way for us to judge in advance how close a night is to selling out?  I'm guessing no, but I hope I'm wrong.



As of now, no sold out nights. Check out Post #1 bottom - 2015 info, 2015 Sold Out dates listed with dates they sold out in parentheses.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Used to do yearly girls trip before everyone married off & kids got older, that was one in 2012. AWESOME!!!



Personally I would LOVE to go!


----------



## GaryDis

monique5 said:


> As of now, no sold out nights. Check out Post #1 bottom - 2015 info, 2015 Sold Out dates listed with dates they sold out in parentheses.


Thanks. That gives me more confidence in putting off the decision. It looks like most sell-outs happened a day or two before the event, at least in Sep.


----------



## FoxC63

I see DISigns for Mousekeeping envelopes, scrap booking but what I don't get are the "coupons" - what and who are they for? DH & I give DS a Disney GC (that he's responsible to carry in his wallet) so ...


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> I see DISigns for Mousekeeping envelopes, scrap booking but what I don't get are the "coupons" - what and who are they for? DH & I give DS a Disney GC (that he's responsible to carry in his wallet) so ...



So....Ha! Coupons more for younger kids & keepsakes. I do not ge them for DD any more, but did put in her autograph books when younger. I did get them done for MNSSHP since no actual ticket with date, etc. I'll post later. We'll put in book again. We get DD a GC now too.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> So....Ha! Coupons more for younger kids & keepsakes. I do not ge them for DD any more, but did put in her autograph books when younger. I did get them done for MNSSHP since no actual ticket with date, etc. I'll post later. We'll put in book again. We get DD a GC now too.



They look amazing!  I can see why they're so popular I just never understood how pp would use them.  There are so many wonderful designers here and to provide a service for free is hands down awesome!


----------



## FoxC63

I was looking at the weather forecast for Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830, hot humid & thunderstorms - 
I think late October we'll see warmer than average temps during the day and feel a cool relief at night.  Perfect Halloween weather!  Let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## FoxC63

Kind of bummed Snow White stopped appearing with the Dwarfs @ MNSSHP.  It would be nice to bring them back together!


----------



## FoxC63

2012 Yep I made these costumes including my pirate hat!

Edit:  2012 NOT 2013


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> View attachment 183710
> 2013 Yep I made these costumes including my pirate hat!



Oh, my gosh! YOU ROCK! My friend is totally AWESOME!


----------



## FoxC63

JoAnns fabric has Halloween Decorations up It's coming tick tock


----------



## FoxC63

Sorry I wrote the wrong date!

In 2013 we were dressed as Alfred Hitchcock "The Birds"


FYI - My dress also has a matching lined jacket, it was still to warm to wear and it's in my handbag!


----------



## FoxC63

Also we didn't carry or need water bottles, but if it is warm when you visit you can put your water bottle in your trick or treat bag!


----------



## monique5

_30s....We are in the 30s._

*38D Until the 1st MNSSHP! *_Woo-hoo! _


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Booked!!!! September 20 MNSSHP, me and DS19 !!!    !!!!!!!!!!!
Got 2 FP+ reservations for the hours of 4-7. Got Memory Maker! So psyched!


----------



## monique5

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Booked!!!! September 20 MNSSHP, me and DS19 !!!    !!!!!!!!!!!
> Got 2 FP+ reservations for the hours of 4-7. Got Memory Maker! So psyched!



Woo-boo! Don't forget to add name to MNSSHP Official Guest List Thread, see Post #1 for details & link.


----------



## Poohsmommi

Do they still give you a trick or treat bag at the party?


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

Poohsmommi said:


> Do they still give you a trick or treat bag at the party?



Yes, they do.


----------



## FoxC63

Poohsmommi said:


> Do they still give you a trick or treat bag at the party?



Yes but they are small


----------



## FoxC63

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Booked!!!! September 20 MNSSHP, me and DS19 !!!    !!!!!!!!!!!
> Got 2 FP+ reservations for the hours of 4-7. Got Memory Maker! So psyched!



Costumes?


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> _30s....We are in the 30s._
> 
> *38D Until the 1st MNSSHP! *_Woo-hoo! _



I LOVE these count downs!  I'm sooo excited


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> I LOVE these count downs!  I'm sooo excited



Me too! New countdown to add in the mix tomorrow.  Found some costumes I'm very pleased with --- to buy. Trying to decide how hard to cut fabric & sew, like pillowcase dress. Thinking about tutu too. And my summer ends next week. Yikes!


----------



## FoxC63

What do you get when you cross a vampire and Olaf?

Frostbite!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Found some costumes I'm very pleased with --- to buy. Trying to decide how hard to cut fabric & sew, like pillowcase dress. Thinking about tutu too. And my summer ends next week. Yikes!



This sounds very interesting
Speaking of pillow cases, What do baby ghosts wear on Halloween?

White Pillowcases!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Me too! New countdown to add in the mix tomorrow.  Found some costumes I'm very pleased with --- to buy. Trying to decide how hard to cut fabric & sew, like pillowcase dress. Thinking about tutu too. And my summer ends next week. Yikes!



Do you have a sewing machine?  
Just looked it up.  It looks pretty easy with straight stitches.  You shoud be able to whip it up in no time.


----------



## FoxC63

What ... is everybody sleeping here!?

wakey wakey


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Do you have a sewing machine?
> Just looked it up.  It looks pretty easy with straight stitches.  You shoud be able to whip it up in no time.



NO! I if I sew a button on that doesn't come right off. Ha! Maybe I need to lay off , just kidding. Just mid-day humor of costume desperation. But I've work on our FP+.


----------



## Melissa_E

On Wednesday, teachers in my school district go back to school.  I keep saying, "I'll love it in October when I'm in Disney!"


----------



## FoxC63

I have to go to the sewing repair shop to purchase various needles.  My old sewing machine broke down a while ago so I had DH grandmothers sewing machine cleaned and tuned.  It's a hefty work horse, all metal I think circa 1960's? Hmmm really not sure.  The shop hours are 10am-2pm What's up with that!?


----------



## FoxC63

Melissa_E said:


> On Wednesday, teachers in my school district go back to school.  I keep saying, "I'll love it in October when I'm in Disney!"



That's my girl!


----------



## FoxC63

I still mulling about the Harley Quinn costume!  Get this in order to use the bathroom you have to remove your gloves, the white jester collar then unzip to remove the hood and pill off the costume!  Crazy! I so don't recommend this.


----------



## FoxC63

What I'm working on for DH is Two Face's dress shirt and tie.  I made the suit two years ago but never completed the shirt & tie.   
 
This is just an image but DH costume looks pretty spot on.  The magenta fabric I found did not have stripes on it so I hand painted them on.  I purchased the suit at Goodwill one size larger than DH then washed it by hand and laid it out to dry.  It shrunk to fit him perfectly.  Then I removed it seam by seam and used the pieces for the pattern and drafted a shawl collar.  I reused the shoulder pads and waist band trims to help keep the suit uniform.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> What I'm working on for DH is Two Face's dress shirt and tie.  I made the suit two years ago but never completed the shirt & tie.
> View attachment 183924
> This is just an image but DH costume looks pretty spot on.  The magenta fabric I found did not have stripes on it so I hand painted them on.  I purchased the suit at Goodwill one size larger than DH then washed it by hand and laid it out to dry.  It shrunk to fit him perfectly.  Then I removed it seam by seam and used the pieces for the pattern and drafted a shawl collar.  I reused the shoulder pads and waist band trims to help keep the suit uniform.



Well... that's all I got.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Well... that's all I got.



What ... Frostbite didn't tickle you? Oh, I see how this is going down just like my jokes right!?


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> What ... Frostbite didn't tickle you? Oh, I see how this is going down just like my jokes right!?



Um, no. Love the jokes  more like, comparing me making DD 1st Ladybug play costume with swimming noodles to you making the Queen of Mardi Gras 7ft train--- got nothing.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Can anyone confirm for me that the Halloween costumes worn by the characters at H&V are the same ones they wear during the party? TIA!


----------



## FoxC63

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Can anyone confirm for me that the Halloween costumes worn by the characters at H&V are the same ones they wear during the party? TIA!



That's a great question.  But honestly I don't think we'll know until the Party maps & merchandise will come out, then we'll also have to have someone posting their photos from H&V.  I know this isn't what you hoped for, but hopefully more information will become available before your trip.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Um, no. Love the jokes  more like, comparing me making DD 1st Ladybug play costume with swimming noodles to you making the Queen of Mardi Gras 7ft train--- got nothing.



I'm sure the outfit you made for DD turned out amazing and she was the 'belle' of the ball!  I am in awe of how creative people are all the time!


----------



## anneboleyn

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Can anyone confirm for me that the Halloween costumes worn by the characters at H&V are the same ones they wear during the party? TIA!



The Halloween Dine at H&V doesn't start until September 12th.


----------



## monique5

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Can anyone confirm for me that the Halloween costumes worn by the characters at H&V are the same ones they wear during the party? TIA!



This is the 1st year for Minnie's Halloween Dine @ H&V which begins on September 12th. Hopefully there will be photos/posts from the usuals like Kenny the Pirate, wdwmagic, Chip & Co., rteetz on Rumors Thread, etc. or the DPB will have a more detailed post instead just which seasons/celebrations.


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> Yes, planning planning planning!
> 
> Unfortunately, yes. May appear to be positives, but with negative impact. For instance, EMM additional money, Star Wars Dessert Party more $$, with new hours PP can't do both SW & Fantasmic! I know you don't have to do all of the extras & some simply can't, but with all the changes, as mentioned here, and offerings some are very tempting.
> 
> Removed.
> 
> _*What we know...*_
> Disney typically changes calendar hours without much notice and around the holidays.
> 
> Disney has changed hours within 15D-75D timeframe. ---July 16,
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/...-hours-adjusted-and-more-star-wars-fireworks/ --- Frustrating and monkey wrench for many when ADRs are made 180D and FP+ are booked 60D, especially for veterans on the Dis, then throw in things like F&W (Eat to the Beat) which we knew date, July 21st, on top of late changes
> 
> *Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party at Disney's Hollywood Studios* - nightly through September 5th (While MNSSHP is going on)
> 
> *Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular* - Dates available through September 24th (recently added)
> 
> *Fantasmic!* showing for 6 months out, but within 15 minutes of Star Wars dates released for late September, so PP unable to do both
> 
> EMM...
> *Disney Early Morning Magic - Fantasyland *--- days of week changed,
> extended through September, Sundays & Tuesdays through September 27th
> 
> *Disney Early Morning Magic - Disney's Hollywood Studios *--- announced this month, starts August 1st, Mondays & Wednesday through September 28th
> 
> EMH??? Disney has extended park hours but I haven't seen any changes to EMH. I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> So all of this going on during FD, MNSSHP & F&W



@FoxC63 
Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party at Disney's Hollywood Studios -- Now through September 24th, Opened on Saturday. Slipped in while we were oohing bad ahhing over costumes.

Also, November calendar updated yesterday. As noted above September already seen changes. October standing strong so far.


----------



## Sydnerella

Do you need park ticket and party ticket to attend MNSSHP? Or can you just buy the party ticket and get in?


----------



## monique5

Sydnerella said:


> Do you need park ticket and party ticket to attend MNSSHP? Or can you just buy the party ticket and get in?



Please read Post #1, important party & ticket info is listed there. Only need MNSSHP ticket to enter MK for MNSSHP.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> @FoxC63
> Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party at Disney's Hollywood Studios -- Now through September 24th, Opened on Saturday. Slipped in while we were oohing bad ahhing over costumes.
> 
> Also, November calendar updated yesterday. As noted above September already seen changes. October standing strong so far.



Wish they would update October calendar already!  Still haven't made my itinerary. I'm hoping they don't add any Extra Magic Hours on the days we plan to sleep in or Early Magical Hours ($) - way too early to get up when on vacation!


----------



## Sydnerella

monique5 said:


> Please read Post #1, important party & ticket info is listed there. Only need MNSSHP ticket to enter MK for MNSSHP.



Thanks, I intentionally did read through post 1 before asking but it wasnt clear that the park ticket was needed or not. I may have missed it on my phone screen.

We are planning a pool/down day at BC resort one day prior to our cruise and a park day with noon arrival at MCO two days prior. For the park day, MNSSHP seems the best value in terms of cost/hour with the midday WDW arrival, though it costs much more than our last time in 2013. And we typically have several day tix so I didnt know if the party required a park entry ticket too, or if we just had "overlapping" admission that day...


----------



## snowybelle

Is Magic Kingdom the only park that gets decorated for Halloween? Or do the other parks/resorts get some love too? Just curious, never been at Halloween time before. Way excited!


----------



## Sydnerella

FoxC63 said:


> Wish they would update October calendar already!  Still haven't made my itinerary. I'm hoping they don't add any Extra Magic Hours on the days we plan to sleep in or Early Magical Hours ($) - way too early to get up when on vacation!



I hear you! This is a huge factor in our MNSSHP debate (post above)  - DHS is preferred for a "new to us" experience if SWGS and the dessert party are scheduled for our one park day - still more cost/hour but a new thing for us whereas we have been to MNSSHP. A 7pm close without it make DHS harder to justify on our one day. When will October be updated??? I need to buy the tickets and make FP ressies on 8/13, which is coming quickly!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Wish they would update October calendar already!  Still haven't made my itinerary. I'm hoping they don't add any Extra Magic Hours on the days we plan to sleep in or Early Magical Hours ($) - way too early to get up when on vacation!



The calendar has been released, maybe no updates. Ha! Maybe mid-August.

We plan 2 be up early for 2 days, maybe 3.


----------



## Disneymom1126

FoxC63 said:


> Here's what I've seen at Etsy:
> Plain Gold:  https://www.etsy.com/listing/151924644/ariel-voice-gold-ariel-seashell-necklace?ref=market
> 
> Light-up:  https://www.etsy.com/listing/262371530/light-up-ursulas-shellariels-voice?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=disney ursula necklace&ref=sr_gallery_47
> 
> Cheers!



Look what came in the mail yesterday


----------



## monique5

@disneymom112 - super cute, I love mail like that!


----------



## Disneymom1126

Thanks!  The cricket was the last thing I was looking for to go with my Mulan costume...and of course DD has changed her mind again about her costume -- now she wants to go as Elena of Avalor!  Which reminds me that I need to update that on the guest list thread


----------



## monique5

Disneymom1126 said:


> Thanks!  The cricket was the last thing I was looking for to go with my Mulan costume...and of course DD has changed her mind again about her costume -- now she wants to go as Elena of Avalor!  Which reminds me that I need to update that on the guest list thread



Tell me about DDs that change minds about costumes. Ha!


----------



## katmu

Tried on my Ellie dress last night.  It's sort of making me want to wear a dress everyday I'm at Disney.  It felt more comfortable in the heat.  It's 91 at home right now.


----------



## monique5

*96 Days Until Halloween! *


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> @FoxC63
> Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party at Disney's Hollywood Studios -- Now through September 24th, Opened on Saturday. Slipped in while we were oohing bad ahhing over costumes.
> 
> Also, November calendar updated yesterday. As noted above September already seen changes. October standing strong so far.



BTW - Last Year, October calendar was updated on 8/11/15, but only 1 day had changes,http://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/...ld-park-hours-and-crowd-calendars/#more-28476. --- This year Disney has different/additional offerings....

So what changes could October see?
Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular & the Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party at Disney's Hollywood Studios --- Dates addes past Sept 24
EMM @ both places --- Dates past Sept 27/Sept 28; Would the days of week change?
AK extended hours (November only extended by 1 hr, not 6pm instead of 5pm)


----------



## FoxC63

Disneymom1126 said:


> Look what came in the mail yesterday



I'm very happy for you!  Your costume is going to be awesome!


----------



## FoxC63

katmu said:


> Tried on my Ellie dress last night.  It's sort of making me want to wear a dress everyday I'm at Disney.  It felt more comfortable in the heat.  It's 91 at home right now.



If you look at a post I wrote way back you'll see I'm only packing 1 black skirt and 5 tops!  I only wear dresses or skirts because of the heat.  It's so very comfortable.

Oh and what and no photo?!


----------



## FoxC63

snowybelle said:


> Is Magic Kingdom the only park that gets decorated for Halloween? Or do the other parks/resorts get some love too? Just curious, never been at Halloween time before. Way excited!



Yes MK is the only park that gets decorated.  Fort Wilderness goes all out.  Resorts do special things.  I wish I could elaborate, but I'm at MK on Halloween night, maybe some one else can jump in?


----------



## FoxC63

snowybelle said:


> Is Magic Kingdom the only park that gets decorated for Halloween? Or do the other parks/resorts get some love too? Just curious, never been at Halloween time before. Way excited!



Buddy, you're gonna poop your pants when you see MK all decked out, there are several layers to this festive cake!  For me the icing is seeing all the costumes!  This is a very exciting event and I'm thrilled your going!  Costumes?


----------



## FoxC63

Wow, I'm all over the place and I just wanted to share - it's like Christmas at my house today, all our stuff arrived including the purple dress for Club Villain WOOT!  So glad I didn't purchase petite size 2 I got the 4 instead and it fits perfectly. Wait a second, I'm not sure that's a good thing Looks like I need to do more of this and this  and less of this !


----------



## Mitzicat

FoxC63 said:


> Buddy, you're gonna poop your pants when you see MK all decked out, there are several layers to this festive cake!  For me the icing is seeing all the costumes!  This is a very exciting event and I'm thrilled your going!  Costumes?



HAHAHAHA...."you're gonna poop your pants..." so true.  Love this.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Woohoo! Got our second party MNSSHP tickets today in the mail!  They are the new tickets this time, Minnie and Dumbo. They came very quick!


----------



## monique5

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Woohoo! Got our second party MNSSHP tickets today in the mail!  They are the new tickets this time, Minnie and Dumbo. They came very quick!



Sweet! Which night? Remember to add name to Official Guest List Thread, if you haven't already.


----------



## snowybelle

FoxC63 said:


> Buddy, you're gonna poop your pants when you see MK all decked out, there are several layers to this festive cake!  For me the icing is seeing all the costumes!  This is a very exciting event and I'm thrilled your going!  Costumes?



LOL! Thank you for the enthusiastic response! I am looking forward to pooping my pants at MK and crossing that off my Disney Bucket List... 

As for costumes... I'm thinking of attending MNSSHP  as Officer Judy Hopps.

Edited to add: I am hoping to go full costume (as Judy) on my Sept 20th party, but I am also attending on my arrival day (Sept 18) and if, for some reason, I don't have time to get fully checked in and change, I scored these awesome ears on Etsy for the occasion:


----------



## FoxC63

snowybelle said:


> LOL! Thank you for the enthusiastic response! I am looking forward to pooping my pants at MK and crossing that off my Disney Bucket List...
> 
> As for costumes... I'm thinking of attending MNSSHP  as Officer Judy Hopps.
> 
> Edited to add: I am hoping to go full costume (as Judy) on my Sept 20th party, but I am also attending on my arrival day (Sept 18) and if, for some reason, I don't have time to get fully checked in and change, I scored these awesome ears on Etsy for the occasion



Sa-weet!  Thanks for posting photo always a pleasure to see someones handy work.  Please be sure to stay on top of Post #1 & #2, if any changes occur it will be noted there by monique5 !


----------



## AntJulie

I know there are no refunds on MNSSHP tickets...Can they be sold to someone else to use for that date?


----------



## FoxC63

AntJulie said:


> I know there are no refunds on MNSSHP tickets...Can they be sold to someone else to use for that date?



Another great question!  I have seen people here asking to purchase tickets to sold out parties before, so yes, yes you can!  What date are you selling?


----------



## monique5

AntJulie said:


> I know there are no refunds on MNSSHP tickets...Can they be sold to someone else to use for that date?



Guessing you can, but you would have to reassign ticket. Hopefully someone else will respond. Then trusting with PayPal, etc.


----------



## FoxC63

Sydnerella said:


> I hear you! This is a huge factor in our MNSSHP debate (post above)  - DHS is preferred for a "new to us" experience if SWGS and the dessert party are scheduled for our one park day - still more cost/hour but a new thing for us whereas we have been to MNSSHP. A 7pm close without it make DHS harder to justify on our one day. When will October be updated??? I need to buy the tickets and make FP ressies on 8/13, which is coming quickly!



Plus because SWGF is still so new it's standing room only and if you're on the short side then I highly recommend doing the dessert party - but check in early for that! YUM dessert!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Plus because SWGF is still so new it's standing room only and if you're on the short side then I highly recommend doing the dessert party - but check in early for that! YUM dessert!



Agreed. Also, Disney just increased number of PP for dessert party, & fireworks has become more popular, so PP having to seek spot even earlier if not booked dessert party. Check this thread out, if you haven't.http://www.disboards.com/threads/of...rty-launch-bay.3439569/page-510#post-56173957


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Agreed. Also, Disney just increased number of PP for dessert party, & fireworks has become more popular, so PP having to seek spot even earlier if not booked dessert party. Check this thread out, if you haven't.http://www.disboards.com/threads/of...rty-launch-bay.3439569/page-510#post-56173957



WOW!  What a mess no thanks!  T I think the best entertainment my family will have during our one day at HS will be Club Villain!


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> WOW!  What a mess no thanks!  T I think the best entertainment my family will have during our one day at HS will be Club Villain!



I am so stinking excited for Club Villain!


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> I am so stinking excited for Club Villain!



I know me too!  I hope I don't start balling like a baby or become tongue tied when I meet Maleficent!  What are you going to wear?


----------



## monique5

anneboleyn said:


> I am so stinking excited for Club Villain!



Me too! Too STINKING EXCITED!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> I know me too!  I hope I don't start balling like a baby or become tongue tied when I meet Maleficent!  What are you going to wear?



Not actually DDs, but sample of what's to come. Watch out CV. Here we come!


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> I know me too!  I hope I don't start balling like a baby or become tongue tied when I meet Maleficent!  What are you going to wear?



I am not sure yet! I saw a cute shirt online that said TEAM VILLAIN and had pictures of a bunch of them on it so I may get that and then maybe some Maleficent ears? I have to keep searching to find something perfect!

Do you have an idea of your outfit for the evening?


----------



## anneboleyn

monique5 said:


> Not actually DDs, but sample of what's to come. Watch out CV. Here we come!
> View attachment 184246



That is awesome!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Not actually DDs, but sample of what's to come. Watch out CV. Here we come!
> View attachment 184246



What a great T-shirt, I love it!


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> Do you have an idea of your outfit for the evening?



Yes and it came in today!  http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/connected-petite-sequin-lace-faux-wrap-dress?ID=2078862&CategoryID=55596&swatchColor=Eggplant#fn=sp%3D1%26spc%3D23%26ruleId%3D38%26slotId%3D11%26kws%3Dpurple%20petite%20dress


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> Yes and it came in today!  http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/connected-petite-sequin-lace-faux-wrap-dress?ID=2078862&CategoryID=55596&swatchColor=Eggplant#fn=sp%3D1%26spc%3D23%26ruleId%3D38%26slotId%3D11%26kws%3Dpurple%20petite%20dress
> 
> View attachment 184247



Ooh it is so pretty! You will look great! I am not sure how much the Villains are going to appreciate you stealing their thunder lol


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> Ooh it is so pretty! You will look great! I am not sure how much the Villains are going to appreciate you stealing their thunder lol



You are just to sweet!  I have a place for all that sugar  heheheh  What's really fun is that DH & DS don't know that I'll be packing their suits in my luggage - Oh yeah baby


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> You are just to sweet!  I have a place for all that sugar  heheheh  What's really fun is that DH & DS don't know that I'll be packing their suits in my luggage - Oh yeah baby



That is going to be so exciting! You better post a ton of pictures!!


----------



## jamez2014

we are thinking about doing this next year, i have had a quick look but cant find anything, but do under 3's need a ticket? as he will be approx 2yo and doesn't need a normal park ticket.


----------



## FoxC63

jamez2014 said:


> we are thinking about doing this next year, i have had a quick look but cant find anything, but do under 3's need a ticket? as he will be approx 2yo and doesn't need a normal park ticket.



I would call just to double check @ (407) 939-3463 but I get what you're saying regarding other tickets 3-9 years need a ticket.  Also have you thought about child care, the prices for *this* year is $129 a pop, it's a two hour event, might want to compare prices. - just a thought.


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> That is going to be so exciting! You better post a ton of pictures!!



I have a better idea - why not join us!  monique5 and her family will be there on Friday, Oct. 28 too! °O°


----------



## monique5

Refe


jamez2014 said:


> we are thinking about doing this next year, i have had a quick look but cant find anything, but do under 3's need a ticket? as he will be approx 2yo and doesn't need a normal park ticket.



Referring to MNSSHP or Club Villain. This is the MNSSHP thread, but your post came after a page of Club Villain posts. CV is being offered again for a special time during the Halloween season. Typically under age 3 is free, 3 and older is not. However, you mentioned next year, this age policy has been around for ages, but.....


----------



## FoxC63

Wow I think this is the first time we'll be going to WDW when they'll be celebrating an anniversary. Cool!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Wow I think this is the first time we'll be going to WDW when they'll be celebrating an anniversary. Cool!



MK, 45th?


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> MK, 45th?



Yep.  Should be interesting to see what merchandise will be avail.  I think the anniversary date is Oct.1st  - that have to be doing something special, right?!


----------



## FoxC63

My coffee machine broke!!! UGH!!! Gotta get coffee!BRB!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Yep.  Should be interesting to see what merchandise will be avail.  I think the anniversary date is Oct.1st  - that have to be doing something special, right?!



https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ving-in-fall-2016-at-walt-disney-worldresort/

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...kingdom-45th-anniversary-merchandise-artwork/


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> My coffee machine broke!!! UGH!!! Gotta get coffee!BRB!



Just used the last one. Ugh! No 2nd cup today. There goes my productivity.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Just used the last one. Ugh! No 2nd cup today. There goes my productivity.



Honey I'm home! I would think WDW would do something special like a parade or exclusive show, fireworks...something.  But I have not read that at all.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Honey I'm home! I would think WDW would do something special like a parade or exclusive show, fireworks...something.  But I have not read that at all.



I would think that too, but I've only seen posts about merchandise and what PP think they will do for the 50th in 2021 regarding parades and fireworks. And thats getting what's in CA. Ugh!


----------



## monique5

Paused for a brief interruption. 

*Thank you. Your request has been submitted!*
Your Disney's Magical Express documents will be mailed approximately 42 days in advance of arrival (United States and Canada only).


----------



## monique5

*30D Until I can make my FP+ Reservations!* *Woo-hoo!* Watch out, here we come! That goes for @FoxC63 too!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> *30D Until I can make my FP+ Reservations!* *Woo-hoo!* Watch out, here we come! That goes for @FoxC63 too!



Woohoo!!!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Paused for a brief interruption.
> 
> *Thank you. Your request has been submitted!*
> Your Disney's Magical Express documents will be mailed approximately 42 days in advance of arrival (United States and Canada only).



I have not made my DME request, can I do this online with a RO reservation? Link?


----------



## princessbee

We just decided on an October weekend trip to make it to MNSSHP! I'm trying to figure out... what exactly is a "layered" costume? My wife and I plan to go as Zenon and Nebula and they wear skirts and vests over leggings and a shirt. That doesn't seem super layered or safety-hazardous to me, but I'm not in charge of Disney security! What do y'all think?


----------



## FoxC63

princessbee said:


> We just decided on an October weekend trip to make it to MNSSHP! I'm trying to figure out... what exactly is a "layered" costume? My wife and I plan to go as Zenon and Nebula and they wear skirts and vests over leggings and a shirt. That doesn't seem super layered or safety-hazardous to me, but I'm not in charge of Disney security! What do y'all think?



I just googled and I think the costumes will be just fine. I think Disney wants to stay away from styles like the one on the left.


----------



## FoxC63

princessbee said:


> We just decided on an October weekend trip to make it to MNSSHP! I'm trying to figure out... what exactly is a "layered" costume? My wife and I plan to go as Zenon and Nebula and they wear skirts and vests over leggings and a shirt. That doesn't seem super layered or safety-hazardous to me, but I'm not in charge of Disney security! What do y'all think?



It would be nice if Disney would post pictures as the term "layered" has been a hot topic.  

Glad to see you're joining the party have you decided on dates?


----------



## FoxC63

Gotta do   check in later!


----------



## Pawpsicle

princessbee said:


> We just decided on an October weekend trip to make it to MNSSHP! I'm trying to figure out... what exactly is a "layered" costume? My wife and I plan to go as Zenon and Nebula and they wear skirts and vests over leggings and a shirt. That doesn't seem super layered or safety-hazardous to me, but I'm not in charge of Disney security! What do y'all think?



Awesome costume plans!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> I have not made my DME request, can I do this online with a RO reservation? Link?



Not sure. I've always done it online through linK on my DVC Vacation page. I did find this.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

monique5 said:


> Sweet! Which night? Remember to add name to Official Guest List Thread, if you haven't already.


Thanks!  We are doing Sept. 29th and 30th.  I'll add us to the guest list thread.


----------



## monique5

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Thanks!  We are doing Sept. 29th and 30th.  I'll add us to the guest list thread.



2 nights in a row! Us too!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

monique5 said:


> 2 nights in a row! Us too!


Yeah, we had the 30th as a rest/resort day, but decided we wanted to do two parties.  It'll give us more time for everything.


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

jamez2014 said:


> we are thinking about doing this next year, i have had a quick look but cant find anything, but do under 3's need a ticket? as he will be approx 2yo and doesn't need a normal park ticket.


He doesn't need one.


----------



## princessbee

FoxC63 said:


> It would be nice if Disney would post pictures as the term "layered" has been a hot topic.
> 
> Glad to see you're joining the party have you decided on dates?


From what I've been reading, it looks like they really mean anything you can hide weapons in... you definitely can't hide much in a Zenon costume! And yes, we'll be there just for a few days between 10/20 - 10/23!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Not sure. I've always done it online through linK on my DVC Vacation page. I did find this.
> View attachment 184296



Alrighty - all set to go too.  Called the number provided in your picture so thanks for that!°O°


----------



## FoxC63

Interesting...Club Villain and Star Wars G. Dessert party are offered on Sept. 16th, so one could do CV @ 5:15pm and SWGF @ 7:30pm!  That sounds like a perfect way to end the night @ HS albeit $$$.  I wonder if the same will be offered on Oct. 28th as the dates line up hmmmm


----------



## skuttle

Just bought our tickets for October 6th!  Now to decide on costumes!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Interesting...Club Villain and Star Wars G. Dessert party are offered on Sept. 16th, so one could do CV @ 5:15pm and SWGF @ 7:30pm!  That sounds like a perfect way to end the night @ HS albeit $$$.  I wonder if the same will be offered on Oct. 28th as the dates line up hmmmm



Yes, I thought of that too! I'm trying to hold on to $$$, not keep giving it out.


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> I have a better idea - why not join us!  monique5 and her family will be there on Friday, Oct. 28 too! °O°



Girl if I could, you better believe I would be there with bells on! My trip is September 8-16, tho  It is probably for the best tho because if we were all there at the same time, we probably wouldn't make it past the opening number before we were all escorted out lol


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Interesting...Club Villain and Star Wars G. Dessert party are offered on Sept. 16th, so one could do CV @ 5:15pm and SWGF @ 7:30pm!  That sounds like a perfect way to end the night @ HS albeit $$$.  I wonder if the same will be offered on Oct. 28th as the dates line up hmmmm





monique5 said:


> Yes, I thought of that too! I'm trying to hold on to $$$, not keep giving it out.



However, as I was posting about the additional SWGF days yesterday, I was contemplating how I could use my PH on Saturday, October 29th to do the SWGF Dessert Party--- if extended. Ha!


----------



## monique5

@FoxC63 - 1 day late, but better late than never. Saw this on FB today, was off the grid yesterday trying to complete our wardrobes.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Yes, I thought of that too! I'm trying to hold on to $$$, not keep giving it out.



True!  I wouldn't mind going to both but the way Disney is running SWGF Dessert Party based on reports and photos it's a deal breaker for sure.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> However, as I was posting about the additional SWGF days yesterday, I was contemplating how I could use my PH on Saturday, October 29th to do the SWGF Dessert Party--- if extended. Ha!



You would still do the dessert party even though you read the same post and viewed the same pictures as I did? Yes I get it, people experiences will differ.  I'll keep my $$.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> @FoxC63 - 1 day late, but better late than never. Saw this on FB today, was off the grid yesterday trying to complete our wardrobes.
> View attachment 184346



Believe it or not my father forbid any of us kids from seeing this movie!


----------



## FoxC63

skuttle said:


> Just bought our tickets for October 6th!  Now to decide on costumes!



Hooray!!!


----------



## bear_mom

Question: I bought tickets for a party and then promptly permanently deleted the email. I call Disney right away and then sent me another email, but it isn't the "official" Disney email. Am I supposed to have actual party tickets or are they on our magic bands?


----------



## FoxC63

bear_mom said:


> Question: I bought tickets for a party and then promptly permanently deleted the email. I call Disney right away and then sent me another email, but it isn't the "official" Disney email. Am I supposed to have actual party tickets or are they on our magic bands?



It depends.  When you purchased the tickets were you logged into your MDE account?  Are you in the country?

If you were logged in they should appear in your MDE and you should see them.  If not, once the tickets are mailed to you then you will add them to your account *AND* bring the tickets with you to the party.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> You would still do the dessert party even though you read the same post and viewed the same pictures as I did? Yes I get it, people experiences will differ.  I'll keep my $$.



Nope. Contemplated the night I was posting the additional days added in September. Then read posts, saw photos, saw increased #, etc. Um, no. Should have just edited the other post about keeping my $$$.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Hooray!!!



Woo-hoo! Please add name to MNSSHP Official Guest List, see Post #1.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Nope. Contemplated the night I was posting the additional days added in September. Then read posts, saw photos, saw increased #, etc. Um, no. Should have just edited the other post about keeping my $$$.



hahahah I thought not!


----------



## skuttle

duplicate post


----------



## skuttle

monique5 said:


> Woo-hoo! Please add name to MNSSHP Official Guest List, see Post #1.



Already on there!  Planned the date a while back but just bought the tickets.


----------



## monique5

bear_mom said:


> Question: I bought tickets for a party and then promptly permanently deleted the email. I call Disney right away and then sent me another email, but it isn't the "official" Disney email. Am I supposed to have actual party tickets or are they on our magic bands?



No worries. If you were logged into your MDE account your MNSSHP tickets should show under the My Reservations & Tickets Link. What delivery method did you select when purchasing tickets - print @ home, will call (pick up @ GS), mail, express delivery (FedEx 3D)?

In the email Disney sent again, there's a Ticket Confirmation Number, if MNSSHP are not showing in your MDE account, you can manually add tickets to your MDE account using this number.

1. The MNSSHP tickets linked to your MDE account are "on your" MB

2. With either of the mail options, you'll receive a Green Plastic RFID card in the mail.

3. If you selected will call, you can pick up the plastic card @ GS.

4. If you selected print @ home, of course, no fluff, just your plain white paper.  Unless you have color copy paper.

Any who, whether tickets in MDE account or not, you can add them. Then paper/Green Plastic card not needed for entry to MNSSHP, just MB. However, never hurts to take as backup plan. Some do, some don't.

Forgive my thesis.


----------



## bear_mom

FoxC63 said:


> It depends.  When you purchased the tickets were you logged into your MDE account?  Are you in the country?
> 
> If you were logged in they should appear in your MDE and you should see them.  If not, once the tickets are mailed to you then you will add them to your account *AND* bring the tickets with you to the party.





monique5 said:


> No worries. If you were logged into your MDE account your MNSSHP tickets should show under the My Reservations & Tickets Link. What delivery method did you select when purchasing tickets - print @ home, will call (pick up @ GS), mail, express delivery (FedEx 3D)?
> 
> In the email Disney sent again, there's a Ticket Confirmation Number, if MNSSHP are not showing in your MDE account, you can manually add tickets to your MDE account using this number.
> 
> 1. The MNSSHP tickets linked to your MDE account are "on your" MB
> 
> 2. With either of the mail options, you'll receive a Green Plastic RFID card in the mail.
> 
> 3. If you selected will call, you can pick up the plastic card @ GS.
> 
> 4. If you selected print @ home, of course, no fluff, just your plain white paper.  Unless you have color copy paper.
> 
> Any who, whether tickets in MDE account or not, you can add them. Then paper/Green Plastic card not needed for entry to MNSSHP, just MB. However, never hurts to take as backup plan. Some do, some don't.
> 
> Forgive my thesis.



Thanks, the tickets are listed on my MDE, so it sounds like we are good to go.

I'm not sure what delivery option I choose. I was too excited about buying them and was rushing.....

I'm so excited, dds and I are taking a quick weekend trip just for the party.


----------



## monique5

bear_mom said:


> Thanks, the tickets are listed on my MDE, so it sounds like we are good to go.
> 
> I'm not sure what delivery option I choose. I was too excited about buying them and was rushing.....
> 
> I'm so excited, dds and I are taking a quick weekend trip just for the party.



Woo-hoo! Which night? Please add your name to the MNSSHP Official Guest List, see Post #1.


----------



## monique5

*News*

Disney confirmed today that Mickey's Royal Friendship Faire will celebrate autumn and the holiday season, with changes to both the music and costumes in the finale scene.

Wonder what that means for Halloween?

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-coming-to-mickeys-royal-friendship-faire.htm


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney confirmed today that Mickey's Royal Friendship Faire will celebrate autumn and the holiday season, with changes to both the music and costumes in the finale scene.
> 
> Wonder we that means for Halloween?
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-coming-to-mickeys-royal-friendship-faire.htm



Thanks for the heads up!  Other than the Boo to You Parade, I'm also looking forward to Festival of Fantasy Parade.  They have a FIRE BREATHING DRAGON! OMG!!! I can't wait to see that!   

Get some rest Missy!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  Other than the Boo to You Parade, I'm also looking forward to Festival of Fantasy Parade.  They have a FIRE BREATHING DRAGON! OMG!!! I can't wait to see that!
> 
> Get some rest Missy!



I'm sooo excited about the Boo-To-You Parade and HalloWishes, I might poop in my pants. We love the Festival of Fantasy Parade and are looking forward to seeing it again. We are also looking forward to Mickey's Royal Friendship Faire. So answered mu own question, we will be added on that day for an extra $!5. Ha!


----------



## monique5

*Updated Post #2 *-- added new stuff. For those looking for other things to do on your trip or to see happenings around the World. 
*Miscellaneous Halloween Information (September & October Happenings Around the World)*
* 
*
Also, FP+ FAQs Thread link is now in Post #2. Very helpful for trip if you need help or recommendations (several PP have asked about FP+ recommendations throughout this thread) -- @mesaboy2 did a great job with that thread.


----------



## monique5

One more thing. OP have mentioned that BTMRR will be closed for refurbishment, so added *2016 Disney World Closings, Disney Rehabs, *http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/rehab.htm, to Post #2.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

FoxC63 said:


> That's a great question.  But honestly I don't think we'll know until the Party maps & merchandise will come out, then we'll also have to have someone posting their photos from H&V.  I know this isn't what you hoped for, but hopefully more information will become available before your trip.



Sorry for the severe delay, but wanted to say thanks! We'll go either way, but it would be awesome not to have to stand in line for pictures with them during the party!


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> I am not sure yet! I saw a cute shirt online that said TEAM VILLAIN and had pictures of a bunch of them on it so I may get that and then maybe some Maleficent ears? I have to keep searching to find something perfect!
> 
> Do you have an idea of your outfit for the evening?



I'd look at Etsy they have amazing one of a kind items and some mouse ears that light up. This is going to be AWESOME!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> One more thing. OP have mentioned that BTMRR will be closed for refurbishment, so added *2016 Disney World Closings, Disney Rehabs, *http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/rehab.htm, to Post #2.



UGH!!! I have never been on that ride it's ALWAYS closed for referb when we go


----------



## FoxC63

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Sorry for the severe delay, but wanted to say thanks! We'll go either way, but it would be awesome not to have to stand in line for pictures with them during the party!



I originally felt the same but when Club Villain became available I jumped ship to join these rare villainous ladies!  You will have a great time with Minnie & her pals!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> UGH!!! I have never been on that ride it's ALWAYS closed for referb when we go



I was looking forward to riding BTMRR, and this messed up my FP+ selections. Originally, BTMRR refurb should have been finished when we arrived, but the refurb got pushed back.


----------



## FoxC63

This fall Muppets will be at the American Pavilion in Epcot! DS loves them so we'll have to take a look see.

Edit:  Liberty Square at MK!


----------



## smitch425

FoxC63 said:


> This fall Muppets will be at the American Pavilion in Epcot! DS loves them so we'll have to take a look see.


They are coming to Liberty Square in MK, not Epcot.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> This fall Muppets will be at the American Pavilion in Epcot! DS loves them so we'll have to take a look see.



Just saw that too. ---- Muppets @ Magic Kingdom
Sam Eagle, the fiercely patriotic American eagle who is forever trying to set a high moral standard for the Muppets, will join Kermit the Frog, Miss Piggy, Fozzie Bear, The Great Gonzo and James Jefferson, town crier of Liberty Square, as they gather outside The Hall of Presidents to present historical tales in hysterical fashion as only they can.

Also, Reservations Open July 29 for Re-Imagined Flying Fish on Disney’s BoardWalk at Walt Disney World Resort. That's tomorrow!!!


----------



## smitch425

monique5 said:


> Just saw that too. Also, Reservations Open July 29 for Re-Imagined Flying Fish on Disney’s BoardWalk at Walt Disney World Resort. That's tomorrow!!!


Wait, you saw Epcot, too?! Are they going both places? This is all I've seen...
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ey-world-resort-this-fall-in-an-all-new-show/


----------



## monique5

smitch425 said:


> Wait, you saw Epcot, too?! Are they going both places? This is all I've seen...
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ey-world-resort-this-fall-in-an-all-new-show/



No, not EP. So went back and edited my post with the info I saw on DPB.


----------



## lubob

We have tickets for the Halloween party but can we book fast passes for the night of the party ?  I am not sure if fast passes are issued out on party nights.


----------



## monique5

*News *
Looking for shoes to wear in the park. Lol! Just had to share with someone. I love my Vans. Saw this today...
*SNEAK PEAK AT THE NEW TOY STORY VANS COLLECTION!
 
http://www.disneyfashionista.com/sneak-peak-new-toy-story-vans-collection/*


----------



## monique5

lubob said:


> We have tickets for the Halloween party but can we book fast passes for the night of the party ?  I am not sure if fast passes are issued out on party nights.



Yes, see Post #1. 
Book 3 FP+ b/t 3:30-6:30pm.


----------



## FoxC63

smitch425 said:


> They are coming to Liberty Square in MK, not Epcot.



Yep!  I actually read the post this time! Still very exciting to see them DS will be very happy!


----------



## FoxC63

smitch425 said:


> Wait, you saw Epcot, too?! Are they going both places? This is all I've seen...
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ey-world-resort-this-fall-in-an-all-new-show/



 I could have sworn I read it was in Epcot, it could have just been rumor control, but where ever they go it will be fun to watch them.


----------



## monique5

89 Days Until I'm Home!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> *News *
> Looking for shoes to wear in the park. Lol! Just had to share with someone. I love my Vans. Saw this today...
> *SNEAK PEAK AT THE NEW TOY STORY VANS COLLECTION!
> View attachment 184708
> http://www.disneyfashionista.com/sneak-peak-new-toy-story-vans-collection/*



Target also carries Disney tennis shoes similar to the one you have posted.  Now don't quote me on it (ha!) but I thought I saw whole sizes, $19.99 I saw two different patterns in-store but there are several online.
http://www.target.com/p/women-s-disney-minnie-mouse/-/A-50356114


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Target also carries Disney tennis shoes similar to the one you have posted.  Now don't quote me on it (ha!) but I thought I saw whole sizes, $19.99 I saw two different patterns in-store but there are several online.
> http://www.target.com/p/women-s-disney-minnie-mouse/-/A-50356114



Super cute.


----------



## Amunet

So we're in the middle of moving and are putting everything together before our trip (designated suitcases for what we'll need for our cruise+WDW). I realized that DBF has his costume mostly ready (Mad Hatter, we need the hat) ... but we haven't even started on mine yet! (alice) lol oh goodness.

I'm also anxious to find out what this year's halloween merch will be! We will be on our cruise for the first 2 parties, so unless a preview is released, I won't know until we actually get into WDW! Lol it's making budgeting so hard!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Super cute.



FYI:  They are have Queen of Hearts.


----------



## FoxC63

Amunet said:


> I realized that DBF has his costume mostly ready (Mad Hatter, we need the hat) ... but we haven't even started on mine yet! (alice) lol oh goodness.



Madhatter Hat:
Target:
http://www.target.com/p/disney-kids-alice-in-wonderland-mad-hatter-hat/-/A-12734990?ref=tgt_adv_XS000000&AFID=google_pla_df&CPNG=PLA_Seasonal%2BShopping&adgroup=SC_Seasonal&LID=700000001170770pgs&network=g&device=c&location=9016806&gclid=CJPD0rCumc4CFQ6PaQodRLEG2w&gclsrc=aw.ds 

Amazon:  
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0038L3QF4/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_2?pf_rd_p=1944687462&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0030W1GCG&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=5CBXST76EQK6REW4TWKH


----------



## monique5

Amunet said:


> So we're in the middle of moving and are putting everything together before our trip (designated suitcases for what we'll need for our cruise+WDW). I realized that DBF has his costume mostly ready (Mad Hatter, we need the hat) ... but we haven't even started on mine yet! (alice) lol oh goodness.
> 
> I'm also anxious to find out what this year's halloween merch will be! We will be on our cruise for the first 2 parties, so unless a preview is released, I won't know until we actually get into WDW! Lol it's making budgeting so hard!



Hopefully we'll know in the next 2 weeks. If go by last year's info.


----------



## MapleGirl

I'm not sure what to dress up as this year.  In the past DH and I have done couple's costumes.  Last time we went as Paul Bunyon and Babe the Blue Ox.  




DH is thinking of going as a surfer dude this year.  I'm considering going as Lilo with him.  Or perhaps Belle in her blue dress.


----------



## switch15foot

Finished my shoes that go with our family themed costumes!  Now just to make the costumes.


----------



## Amunet

FoxC63 said:


> Madhatter Hat:
> Target:
> http://www.target.com/p/disney-kids-alice-in-wonderland-mad-hatter-hat/-/A-12734990?ref=tgt_adv_XS000000&AFID=google_pla_df&CPNG=PLA_Seasonal%2BShopping&adgroup=SC_Seasonal&LID=700000001170770pgs&network=g&device=c&location=9016806&gclid=CJPD0rCumc4CFQ6PaQodRLEG2w&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Amazon:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0038L3QF4/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_2?pf_rd_p=1944687462&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0030W1GCG&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=5CBXST76EQK6REW4TWKH



Thank you so much! ^_^ However, he's going as the classic mad hatter 



monique5 said:


> Hopefully we'll know in the next 2 weeks. If go by last year's info.



Oh really?! AWESOME! Is it the Disney Blog that releases the info first?


----------



## GoofyGirl1717

anneboleyn said:


> I am so stinking excited for Club Villain!



Meeeee toooooo!!!!!


----------



## Amunet

We have tickets for club villain too!!!
Think they will sell out like they did in the spring?


----------



## monique5

switch15foot said:


> Finished my shoes that go with our family themed costumes!  Now just to make the costumes.



Love them! Too stinking cute! I LOVE all this AWESOMENESS on this thread.

Looks like the weekend is when everyone starts/makes costume posts.


----------



## monique5

Amunet said:


> Thank you so much! ^_^ However, he's going as the classic mad hatter
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?! AWESOME! Is it the Disney Blog that releases the info first?



No, last year another site posted 1, if not 2, weeks before DPB. I posted it earlier in the thread. Can't remember if I added that info to Post 1 or not. If so, it's @ bottom under 2015 Info.


----------



## monique5

Amunet said:


> We have tickets for club villain too!!!
> Think they will sell out like they did in the spring?



I thought it would (not so sure now), but tickets still available for all nights weekend I'm there when I checked the other night. Could have changed since then. CV is now $30 more than in the spring ($99) and MNSSHP tickets increased, for instance $30pp on Halloween. For some Disney has priced themselves out, per OP posts throughout Dis. Who knows?

IMO, I see value in CV with the rare characters, photos, menu selections. And now the PP from the Dis that will be there, but probably wouldn't do it again. Definitely excited about going on the 28th & had no qualms paying to go.


----------



## FoxC63

switch15foot said:


> Finished my shoes that go with our family themed costumes!  Now just to make the costumes.View attachment 184906View attachment 184908



Love the shoes!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

switch15foot said:


> Finished my shoes that go with our family themed costumes!  Now just to make the costumes.View attachment 184906View attachment 184908


Wow, so awesome. You're really talented!


----------



## monique5

You've got mail. 
 

I'm getting closer & closer. Think I just decided on costumes for our other party night too. Woo-hoo!


----------



## FoxC63

And....?


----------



## FoxC63

I just read (in full - ha!)

"Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa hosting the “Gone Mad Party” on Wednesdays from 8:30-10:30pm. The _Alice In Wonderland_-themed party will be held on the outdoor patio area near Gasparilla Island Grill and will offer food, beverages, music, dancing, and viewing of the Wishes fireworks at the Magic Kingdom.  The party is free and open to anyone, not just resort guests. Food and drinks will require an additional fee."

Sounds like a perfect evening plan!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> And....?





FoxC63 said:


> I just read (in full - ha!)
> 
> "Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa hosting the “Gone Mad Party” on Wednesdays from 8:30-10:30pm. The _Alice In Wonderland_-themed party will be held on the outdoor patio area near Gasparilla Island Grill and will offer food, beverages, music, dancing, and viewing of the Wishes fireworks at the Magic Kingdom.  The party is free and open to anyone, not just resort guests. Food and drinks will require an additional fee."
> 
> Sounds like a perfect evening plan!



No. That was my official DME email I received today. The "Gone Made Party" is only through Labor Day. http://theprincesspapersblog.blogspot.com/2016/07/new-gone-mad-wishes-dessert-party-at.html


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Just finished my husband's costume, now on to mine!!


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> I just read (in full - ha!)
> 
> "Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa hosting the “Gone Mad Party” on Wednesdays from 8:30-10:30pm. The _Alice In Wonderland_-themed party will be held on the outdoor patio area near Gasparilla Island Grill and will offer food, beverages, music, dancing, and viewing of the Wishes fireworks at the Magic Kingdom.  The party is free and open to anyone, not just resort guests. Food and drinks will require an additional fee."
> 
> Sounds like a perfect evening plan!



I saw that too and it sounds like a blast! I can't imagine it will stay free for long tho.


----------



## monique5

anneboleyn said:


> I saw that too and it sounds like a blast! I can't imagine it will stay free for long tho.



Well it's a little deceiving - after a little digging. You can enjoy the decor & view (fireworks) for free. If you want the treats or something to drink, umm, bring your bank. Check out the link below, absolutely beautiful decorations & the desserts & beverages look delicious, but individually priced. Might be hard to stop by & not indulge in the treats, probably what they're banking on.

http://theprincesspapersblog.blogspot.com/2016/07/new-gone-mad-wishes-dessert-party-at.html


----------



## FoxC63

I didn't see anything about it ending on Labor Day but I'll take your word on it - too bad, it sounded like fun!
http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/gone-mad-party-to-be-held-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort-spa/


----------



## FoxC63

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Just finished my husband's costume, now on to mine!!



Pictures?


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

FoxC63 said:


> Pictures?


Haha, soon


----------



## lntx

RachaelA said:


> The sold out party reports are very helpful!
> 
> We are going either 10/30 or 11/1 depending on what day has the party.
> 
> 10/30 is my youngest's 3rd birthday so I think that would be really fun for her actual birthday.



10/30 is my birthday too!  We are going to the party that night- this will be our first MNSSHP.  It's been a dream of mine to be at DisneyWorld on my birthday, so I am super excited.  And to be able to be at MNSSHP on my birthday too?  Well, that's just icing on the cake!  Hope your little one has a fantastic birthday!!


----------



## monique5

lntx said:


> 10/30 is my birthday too!  We are going to the party that night- this will be our first MNSSHP.  It's been a dream of mine to be at DisneyWorld on my birthday, so I am super excited.  And to be able to be at MNSSHP on my birthday too?  Well, that's just icing on the cake!  Hope your little one has a fantastic birthday!!



Happy birthday! Sweet. @FoxC63 is celebrating a birthday @ the World also. We'll be @ there on 10/30 too. Maybe we'll see you. Costume?


----------



## lntx

monique5 said:


> Happy birthday! Sweet. @FoxC63 is celebrating a birthday @ the World also. We'll be @ there on 10/30 too. Maybe we'll see you. Costume?




Thanks!  No costume here!  The most I will probably do is a Halloween tshirt!  lol  I'm all about comfort!


----------



## monique5

@Intx - I see you are really going through this thread.  Hope it's helpful. I agree with being comfortable in the parks. Asked about costume, so I could recognize you in the park. Sounds kinda stalker-ish once I typed it.  We'll have to get a meeting time & place for Dis members.


----------



## smitch425

For those of you staying on property in Sept, your FD bounceback offer is now out. Ends 9/30/16 for the following dates...
5/30-6/6/17
6/30-7/5/17
8/11-9/9/17
12/8-12/20/17


----------



## cshell624

smitch425 said:


> For those of you staying on property in Sept, your bounceback offer is now out. Ends 9/30/16 for the following dates...
> 5/30-6/6/17
> 6/30-7/5/17
> 8/11-9/9/17
> 12/8-12/20/17


Nothing for 9/10-12/7 Wow!! Is the offer for FD or RO? How often do they release BB offers? TIA!!!


----------



## smitch425

cshell624 said:


> Nothing for 9/10-12/7 Wow!! Is the offer for FD or RO? How often do they release BB offers? TIA!!!


Sorry, FD. I edited the post. This is the first time (at least in recent past) that the FD BB has offered dates past the first day or two of October. Typically is only end of Aug-Sept, but last year that May/June week was thrown in. This offer is far from the norm. The book by date is a month shorter as well. There should always be some type of offer available.


----------



## belleincanada

Ooooof! I left this thread for such a long time - there are 60 new pages! This planning a wedding thing really takes it out of ya.

However I just ordered my hair for provincial Belle, and my seamstress is finishing up her sketches for her village dress for me! I'm so excited! Still sad that I can't wear my yellow ballgown I've dreamed of wearing in WDW for years, but this will be great too. And I have ADRs at BOG that night. And it's our first MNSSHP ever!

We still have NO idea though what my fiancé is going as though. We've been so busy planning the wedding that we haven't had time to plan his costume. We're also poor after planning our wedding haha. So while we were thinking about getting Price Adam's costume made, that may be a bit expensive. 

He loves Star Wars so maybe a jedi sans cape or Han Solo.

Either way, can't wait!! September 13th!


----------



## cshell624

smitch425 said:


> Sorry, FD. I edited the post. This is the first time (at least in recent past) that the FD BB has offered dates past the first day or two of October. Typically is only end of Aug-Sept, but last year that May/June week was thrown in. This offer is far from the norm. The book by date is a month shorter as well. There should always be some type of offer available.


Agree. I've been booking BB for the last couple of years and I've always been able to book September/October dates. I can't believe that September has become so busy that it would be excluded from FD.


----------



## cshell624

belleincanada said:


> Ooooof! I left this thread for such a long time - there are 60 new pages! This planning a wedding thing really takes it out of ya.
> 
> However I just ordered my hair for provincial Belle, and my seamstress is finishing up her sketches for her village dress for me! I'm so excited! Still sad that I can't wear my yellow ballgown I've dreamed of wearing in WDW for years, but this will be great too. And I have ADRs at BOG that night. And it's our first MNSSHP ever!
> 
> We still have NO idea though what my fiancé is going as though. We've been so busy planning the wedding that we haven't had time to plan his costume. We're also poor after planning our wedding haha. So while we were thinking about getting Price Adam's costume made, that may be a bit expensive.
> 
> He loves Star Wars so maybe a jedi sans cape or Han Solo.
> 
> Either way, can't wait!! September 13th!


Congrats on your upcoming wedding!! I hope you have a wonderful time at the party. Hallowishes is my absolute favorite firework show.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Asked about costume, so I could recognize you in the park. Sounds kinda stalker-ish once I typed it.  We'll have to get a meeting time & place for Dis members.



Stalker?  Count me in if we can all gather for a photo op!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

smitch425 said:


> For those of you staying on property in Sept, your FD bounceback offer is now out. Ends 9/30/16 for the following dates...
> 5/30-6/6/17
> 6/30-7/5/17
> 8/11-9/9/17
> 12/8-12/20/17


Wow, FD BB dates are crazy!    Scaled massively back and it's crazy the book by date ends so early.  This will basically exclude F&W and possible MNSSHP dates depending on the party dates next year.  Crazy!


----------



## Ruth B

monique5 said:


> Well it's a little deceiving - after a little digging. You can enjoy the decor & view (fireworks) for free. If you want the treats or something to drink, umm, bring your bank. Check out the link below, absolutely beautiful decorations & the desserts & beverages look delicious, but individually priced. Might be hard to stop by & not indulge in the treats, probably what they're banking on.
> 
> http://theprincesspapersblog.blogspot.com/2016/07/new-gone-mad-wishes-dessert-party-at.html



Wow that looks great.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Stalker?  Count me in if we can all gather for a photo op!



Ha! Um. Just late night humor. Let's see. What will you have on? I see your posts. I'll be there too. On the same night. Maybe we can meet? 

Would love photos of all of us!!!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Ha! Um. Just late night humor. Let's see. What will you have on? I see your posts. I'll be there too. On the same night. Maybe we can meet?
> 
> Would love photos of all of us!!!



Sounds like a date - but no holding hands okay! Ha DS would get jealous  Not sure when to arrive on 10/31 we have ADR at BOG @ 4pm, I believe Festival of Fantasy Parade starts @ 3pm so not sure how crowded Main Street, might have to arrive earlier And immediately after dinner get our SoMK cards!  Maybe that would be a great time for pictures.  Would prefer when it's light out to have photos taken.


----------



## FoxC63

We should get a Disney photographer to do the honors as well, just scan our magic bands and load it up to MMaker.


----------



## FoxC63

5:30pm for photo?


----------



## FoxC63

Miss fancy pants bringing two costumes!  Everyone pack their own luggage including DS (13) - the more exposure he has the better!  DH like to pack the sink if you know what I mean! So ... we're only bring one costume, per the big man.


----------



## FoxC63

What?!! .... crickets .....


----------



## Alexsandra

smitch425 said:


> For those of you staying on property in Sept, your FD bounceback offer is now out. Ends 9/30/16 for the following dates...
> 5/30-6/6/17
> 6/30-7/5/17
> 8/11-9/9/17
> 12/8-12/20/17


Oh thanks for posting! I might just go ahead and book a trip on those date


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> What?!! .... crickets .....



Honey I'm home!


----------



## monique5

*25D Until I make my FP+ Reservations! Woo-hoo! *

I need to complete my magical moments plan!!!


----------



## FoxC63

FYI - Hot Topic 30% off today only! 

http://www.hottopic.com/


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Honey I'm home!



We should have pictures taken @ Club Villain and on Halloween.  As for Halloween night do you think meeting at 5:30 is good?


----------



## FoxC63

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Wow, FD BB dates are crazy!    Scaled massively back and it's crazy the book by date ends so early.  This will basically exclude F&W and possible MNSSHP dates depending on the party dates next year.  Crazy!



here's a link I've been following which explains when Fall BB or RO offers will most likely take place:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/bounce-back-2017.3491542/ 

See Wood Nymph response:  
Bounce back offers for 2017 room only discounts should come out mid October. They usually include all the resorts but often exclude or limit certain types of rooms. So all deluxe resorts and deluxe villas would be 30% off, moderate resorts would be 25% off and value resorts would be 20% off.

2016 bounce back

January 3-6, 10-14, 18-21, 24-28, 31-February 4
February 7-10, 15-18, 21-25, 28-March 3
March 6-10, 13-17
April 3-May 26
May 30-June 29
July 6-September 1
September 5-October 1
December 9-22

Up to 20% off at select values
Up to 25% off at select moderates
Up to 30% off at select deluxes

Hopes this helps.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> We should have pictures taken @ Club Villain and on Halloween.  As for Halloween night do you think meeting at 5:30 is good?



Sounds good. Definitely @ CV. Might be in line for M&G @ 5:30 on Halloween, but working on magical moments - 25D @ & counting.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Sounds good. Definitely @ CV. Might be in line for M&G @ 5:30 on Halloween, but working on magical moments - 25D @ & counting.



I think grouping on MNSSHP might be difficult for a lot of people, as we all have our own agendas. But looking forward to seeing you @ CV!!!


----------



## Kellett

60 days until I'm partying with Mickey Mouse! Fast passes are booked checked in now just to wait for 60 days to fly by!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> I think grouping on MNSSHP might be difficult for a lot of people, as we all have our own agendas. But looking forward to seeing you @ CV!!!



@FoxC63 - This. But I will make it work.


----------



## monique5

Kellett said:


> 60 days until I'm partying with Mickey Mouse! Fast passes are booked checked in now just to wait for 60 days to fly by!



Woo-hoo!


----------



## monique5

*NEWS
*
Nothing new, but 1 of today's stories on DPB. 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...what-is-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/

*ALSO in The News, 3 New D&B Releases This Month*
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...iere-on-shop-disney-parks-app-in-august-2016/


----------



## vinotinto

smitch425 said:


> For those of you staying on property in Sept, your FD bounceback offer is now out. Ends 9/30/16 for the following dates...
> 5/30-6/6/17
> 6/30-7/5/17
> 8/11-9/9/17
> 12/8-12/20/17


Thanks for the info. These dates are crazy! They cover the July 4th holiday. I know this year the wait times in July were half the wait times we had last October, but I thought it was because Disney staffed better. Could it be that reservations were so down? And does this mean that reservations for early September through early December are really high? 

We don't arrive until October 5th so this won't be our bounce back, but my DD's birthday is in July, so we could consider a July trip. It's never made any financial sense for us to go with FD (staying deluxe, with kids), but as the kids get closer to Disney adults, we could consider a FD July trip...


----------



## anneboleyn

vinotinto said:


> Thanks for the info. These dates are crazy! They cover the July 4th holiday. I know this year the wait times in July were half the wait times we had last October, but I thought it was because Disney staffed better. Could it be that reservations were so down? And does this mean that reservations for early September through early December are really high?
> 
> We don't arrive until October 5th so this won't be our bounce back, but my DD's birthday is in July, so we could consider a July trip. It's never made any financial sense for us to go with FD (staying deluxe, with kids), but as the kids get closer to Disney adults, we could consider a FD July trip...



Yeah apparently attendance has been down this summer and people are reporting back that the crowds are surprisingly low. And all signs are pointing to higher crowds this fall and winter.


----------



## mmackeymouse

anneboleyn said:


> Yeah apparently attendance has been down this summer and people are reporting back that the crowds are surprisingly low. And all signs are pointing to higher crowds this fall and winter.



Aww, maaaaaaan. That's not what you wanna hear.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> *NEWS
> *
> Nothing new, but 1 of today's stories on DPB.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...what-is-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/



You are correct - there is NOTHING new nor newsworthy in this article, I don't understand why it was even published.  The first response summed it up for a lot of people I'm sure:

I’ve been waiting for my kids to be a little older before I went to this, but now that you’ve raised the prices so dramatically I don’t plan to go.

Keith DeWeese on August 1, 2016 at 4:44 pm
It's sad to read this.


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> Yeah apparently attendance has been down this summer and people are reporting back that the crowds are surprisingly low. And all signs are pointing to higher crowds this fall and winter.



Crowds are low because of the sweltering heat, rain and yes price increases.  Honestly I would never go to WDW in the summer.


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> Crowds are low because of the sweltering heat, rain and yes price increases.  Honestly I would never go to WDW in the summer.



I think a lot of people also wanted to take advantage of the "low crowds" of the fall, along with the Food and Wine Festival and MNSSHP. So I think the crowds are now more evenly distributed, resulting in the fall and winter seeing an increase in crowds and the summers seeing a decrease.


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> I think a lot of people also wanted to take advantage of the "low crowds" of the fall, along with the Food and Wine Festival and MNSSHP. So I think the crowds are now more evenly distributed, resulting in the fall and winter seeing an increase in crowds and the summers seeing a decrease.



If Disney opened the parks earlier without charging for it I'm sure people would go.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> If Disney opened the parks earlier without charging for it I'm sure people would go.



I'd be there with bells.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> You are correct - there is NOTHING new nor newsworthy in this article, I don't understand why it was even published.  The first response summed it up for a lot of people I'm sure:
> 
> I’ve been waiting for my kids to be a little older before I went to this, but now that you’ve raised the prices so dramatically I don’t plan to go.
> 
> Keith DeWeese on August 1, 2016 at 4:44 pm
> It's sad to read this.



Very sad. Some aren't going are pure principle, many aren't going because it's no longer in budget. Tickets were almost $100 more this year compared to last year on Halloween, family of 3.


----------



## PSULion

Attending our first party this October and looking for advice on trick or treating bags... I seem to remember reading somewhere that the free ones are small? We'll have a backpack with us where we could "unload." My guys are 5 and 7, so trick or treating will be very important to them.

So will we be ok with the free bags and our backpack, or should I plan something else? And if we bring our own.... Any suggestions to match their Mike and Sulley costumes?


----------



## bryana

FoxC63 said:


> You are correct - there is NOTHING new nor newsworthy in this article, I don't understand why it was even published.



Because it isn't for people like us who already gave them our money. Its for the casual fan who might see the article posted on Facebook, not realize they do a halloween event, and now book a trip for it.


----------



## monique5

*REMINDER*

Cast your votes, last day for poll, will tickets sell out as early for MNSSHP Halloween night this year?


----------



## smitch425

monique5 said:


> *REMINDER*
> 
> Cast your votes, last day for poll, will tickets sell out as early for MNSSHP Halloween night this year?


Halloween sold out on 8/2 last year, not 8/3. Blog sites likely didn't see it until morning, but it was late on 8/2 as I posted it was sold out on 8/2 in last year's guest list thread.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Help!! I just realized that my tutu yellow and t shirt yellow are definitely different shades of yellow.   The only other option for yellow shirt was neon (and I mean NEON) yellow.  Does this look ok?   I still need to paint the blue stripes on the shirt... Opinions?


----------



## monique5

smitch425 said:


> Halloween sold out on 8/2 last year, not 8/3. Blog sites likely didn't see it until morning, but it was late on 8/2 as I posted it was sold out on 8/2 in last year's guest list thread.



Thanks! Updated. Still don't think it will sell out as early this year.


----------



## smitch425

monique5 said:


> Thanks! Updated. Still don't think it will sell out as early this year.


You're welcome. It would serve them right if it didn't sell out at all! Lol


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Something like this could keep with the monster's inc theme for a bag:
http://www.momendeavors.com/2013/10/diy-monsters-university-trick-or-treat-bag.html


----------



## PSULion

FeralCatRogue said:


> Something like this could keep with the monster's inc theme for a bag:
> http://www.momendeavors.com/2013/10/diy-monsters-university-trick-or-treat-bag.html



Ooohhhhh...... Thank you!!!!! I was wracking my brain about something that was an accessory to them... I really didn't want them to be like Mike or Sulley looking bags, if you know what I mean. I can do any type blue bag and add a Monsters Inc logo, since we're going first movie. (Boo and CDA agent for me and DH)

I knew this was the place to ask.


----------



## PSULion

DisneyLove2015 said:


> View attachment 185548 Help!! I just realized that my tutu yellow and t shirt yellow are definitely different shades of yellow.   The only other option for yellow shirt was neon (and I mean NEON) yellow.  Does this look ok?   I still need to paint the blue stripes on the shirt... Opinions?



It looks totally fine. No one will even notice but you. I always stress about colors matching exactly, and then when I think back or look at pictures, it never really mattered at all.


----------



## monique5

*30D Until the 1st MNSSHP!*


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

DisneyLove2015 said:


> View attachment 185548 Help!! I just realized that my tutu yellow and t shirt yellow are definitely different shades of yellow.   The only other option for yellow shirt was neon (and I mean NEON) yellow.  Does this look ok?   I still need to paint the blue stripes on the shirt... Opinions?


Yes, it looks fine!  It's definitely close enough.  It's hard to match the tutu material colors dead on.  Anyways, the tutu yellow material will look a little darker in the evening and once you have something on under it.....assuming that you'll have something on under it that is


----------



## Mitzicat

monique5 said:


> Just saw that too. ---- Muppets @ Magic Kingdom
> Sam Eagle, the fiercely patriotic American eagle who is forever trying to set a high moral standard for the Muppets, will join Kermit the Frog, Miss Piggy, Fozzie Bear, The Great Gonzo and James Jefferson, town crier of Liberty Square, as they gather outside The Hall of Presidents to present historical tales in hysterical fashion as only they can.



It's a glorious 3-hour salute to all nations, but mostly America!


----------



## publix subs

monique5 said:


> *30D Until the 1st MNSSHP!*


----------



## FoxC63

bryana said:


> Because it isn't for people like us who already gave them our money. Its for the casual fan who might see the article posted on Facebook, not realize they do a halloween event, and now book a trip for it.



That's not what I was getting at. "News worthy" meaning specific information; who, what when & where.  Obviously it's just an ad.  Wish they would just come out with the details already!


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyLove2015 said:


> View attachment 185548 Help!! I just realized that my tutu yellow and t shirt yellow are definitely different shades of yellow.   The only other option for yellow shirt was neon (and I mean NEON) yellow.  Does this look ok?   I still need to paint the blue stripes on the shirt... Opinions?



You should want contrast color especially on top!  I personally wouldn't change anything.  You're good to go!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Yes, it looks fine!  It's definitely close enough.  It's hard to match the tutu material colors dead on.  Anyways, the tutu yellow material will look a little darker in the evening and once you have something on under it.....assuming that you'll have something on under it that is


Oh my yes I will be wearing leggings


----------



## monique5

*89 Days Until Halloween! *


----------



## vinotinto

Looks like all dates are still available. Either Disney increased again the number of tickets or the price increases coupled with last year's crowds are making a lot of people think about it!


----------



## michelepa

vinotinto said:


> Looks like all dates are still available. Either Disney increased again the number of tickets or the price increases coupled with last year's crowds are making a lot of people think about it!



I wouldn't think Disney would need to increase ticket numbers for these parties. I'm pretty sure based on the lower summer crowds probably based alot on $$ and now zika that people are not running to Disney let alone the MNNSHP. 

In fact, I have two Disney fanatic friends who had free dining booked -went through all that booking craziness for days to get rooms- that now have cancelled their trips after crunching all the numbers and other variables it just wasn't worth it   

 Of course there will always be the die hards -no matter the cost or Disney changes they will come yearly, twice yearly or as much as they can. 

I'm in a different group- taking my 12DD for a second and last promised trip but happy we get to attend the first party.  

Fingers crossed its not a fiasco like last year with overcrowding due to cms not clearing the parks and restaurants.


----------



## publix subs

i really like this years art!


----------



## smitch425

publix subs said:


> i really like this years art!


I put that shirt in my cart the day it was available, but I just can't bring myself to pay that much for a dated shirt. Lol


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Excited and impatient! I want to see:
1. 2016 trick-or-treating maps
2. 2016 special MNSSHP merchandise pictures
3. 2016 character photo op list
4. 2016 specialty snacks pics
I WANT IT TO BE THE PARTY ALREADY!!!!


----------



## dmc6469

waiting impatiently for the character M&G schedule


----------



## Melissakay1q

Disneymom1126 said:


> So really random...but if anyone knows where I can find a small figurine of Crikee - the cricket from Mulan...I'd love to know!  I found a little cage to go with my Mulan costume and want to glue the cricket in the cage...but I've only found him for like $15-$20 on ebay (plus shipping) and would rather not pay that much for a little toy that's just for a costume!



If you have Michael's Crafts in your area, try them. They have plastic figurines of different animals and bugs in the kid craft section.


----------



## monique5

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Excited and impatient! I want to see:
> 1. 2016 trick-or-treating maps
> 2. 2016 special MNSSHP merchandise pictures
> 3. 2016 character photo op list
> 4. 2016 specialty snacks pics
> I WANT IT TO BE THE PARTY ALREADY!!!!



*Ha! I hear you! Everyone on this thread! 
*


monique5 said:


> *30D Until the 1st MNSSHP!*



That's the purpose of these posts. To remind us that it's almost here, . Then we can all .


----------



## monique5

*29 Days Until the 1st MNSSHP! *


----------



## Gillbob316

Hi all,

Don't know if it's been asked already (long thread), but I have a question:

A little backstory: A friend and I will be in Orlando 4 nights from the 22nd to the 26th of September. 3 of those 4 nights will be at Halloween Horror Nights & 1 will be at Not-So-Scary. I visit Orlando a lot, she doesn't, so I'm basically her tour guide. I'm familiar with travel/the parks in general, just haven't gone often in the fall. I did HHN once in the past, and more or less know what to expect there. This year will be my first time attending Not-So-Scary. (Staying on-site at Universal hte whole trip, Cabana Bay)

That said, the only 2 nights of my 4 which Not-So-Scary is happening on are Friday & Sunday. We've tentatively chosen Friday, merely because Sunday will be our final night and we'd rather our final night be at HHN.

*Finally the question:*

I note Friday the 23rd (IE. The day we've chosen) is a blackout day for preorder pricing at Not-So-Scary. It's... seemingly the only day in late September which ISN'T discounted (unfortunately for us)... could anyone offer me any insight on why that is? And is that a good thing or a bad thing?

Ultimately it's not a deal-breaker. I don't really mind paying a bit more to go the Friday we'd prefer over Sunday, I'm just... very curious why that particular day isn't cheaper like seemingly all the rest. Does that indicate a more busy day? A less busy day? Some sort of special event?

Just wondering if anyone more experienced could offer some insight.


----------



## FoxC63

Gillbob316 said:


> Don't know if it's been asked already (long thread), but I have a question:
> *Finally the question:*
> I note Friday the 23rd (IE. The day we've chosen) is a blackout day for preorder pricing at Not-So-Scary. It's... seemingly the only day in late September which ISN'T discounted (unfortunately for us)... could anyone offer me any insight on why that is? And is that a good thing or a bad thing?



Yes, this question has been asked & answered:

The first rule of thumb is that the cheaper nights are the less busy ones. For 2016, there are 7 different ticket price groupings. With a couple of exceptions, the cheapest dates are all in September, and prices get progressively more expensive in October. It’s pretty easy to see the trend simply by looking at Disney’s calendar of available party dates. However, not all dates in the same price tier will be equally busy. Per disneytouristblog . com :  http://www.disneytouristblog.com/least-crowded-mickeys-scary-halloween-party-dates/


----------



## FoxC63

Amazon Prime Members Heads up!  At another thread posted by WDWKOOK with the following:
Two-hour FREE delivery to bell services for Prime Members primenow.amazon.com via allears newsletter 


http://www.disboards.com/attachments/screen-shot-2016-08-03-at-9-10-23-am-png.185846/


----------



## FoxC63

Here's the info:



Hope this help someone!


----------



## BebopBaloo

Do we really have to wait until the 1st party before we know the character m&g list, merchandise, etc? (except for the pass holder shirt mentioned above)


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Oh my yes I will be wearing leggings



"Oh my yes" - you are so stinking cute!


----------



## monique5

Gillbob316 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Don't know if it's been asked already (long thread), but I have a question:
> 
> A little backstory: A friend and I will be in Orlando 4 nights from the 22nd to the 26th of September. 3 of those 4 nights will be at Halloween Horror Nights & 1 will be at Not-So-Scary. I visit Orlando a lot, she doesn't, so I'm basically her tour guide. I'm familiar with travel/the parks in general, just haven't gone often in the fall. I did HHN once in the past, and more or less know what to expect there. This year will be my first time attending Not-So-Scary. (Staying on-site at Universal hte whole trip, Cabana Bay)
> 
> That said, the only 2 nights of my 4 which Not-So-Scary is happening on are Friday & Sunday. We've tentatively chosen Friday, merely because Sunday will be our final night and we'd rather our final night be at HHN.
> 
> *Finally the question:*
> 
> I note Friday the 23rd (IE. The day we've chosen) is a blackout day for preorder pricing at Not-So-Scary. It's... seemingly the only day in late September which ISN'T discounted (unfortunately for us)... could anyone offer me any insight on why that is? And is that a good thing or a bad thing?
> 
> Ultimately it's not a deal-breaker. I don't really mind paying a bit more to go the Friday we'd prefer over Sunday, I'm just... very curious why that particular day isn't cheaper like seemingly all the rest. Does that indicate a more busy day? A less busy day? Some sort of special event?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone more experienced could offer some insight.



Yes, it's been asked & answered as OP posted. 9/23 $ is based on past attendance. Only speculations were made, no need to read through 149 pages to find a non-answer or to google speculations. Disney had a way to make more profits so raised prices. We will see, b/c for some this year's prices have been a deal breaker. HHN is awesome and can be scary - I LOVE it.  Love staying on property @ Universal, but we always stay at Royal Pacific. Hope I'm still allowed to post on the Dis after that statement. However, I'm so looking forward to MNSSHP!!!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Here's the info:
> 
> View attachment 185856
> 
> Hope this help someone!



Excellent news!


----------



## monique5

BebopBaloo said:


> Do we really have to wait until the 1st party before we know the character m&g list, merchandise, etc? (except for the pass holder shirt mentioned above)



Merchandise will be released prior to party (posted), party map will be posted during/after 1st party. PP, bloggers, media, etc. will post during/after 1st party regarding all other things you mentioned.


----------



## monique5

*Umm, NEWS!* 

Halloween Time @ Disneyland wasn't announced until July 19th, but today a 1st look @ the products were announced. 

Sooooo, MNSSHP may be soon. I sure hope so!!!!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sneyland-resort-products-coming-in-fall-2016/


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Merchandise will be released prior to party (posted), party map will be posted during/after 1st party. PP, bloggers, media, etc. will post during/after 1st party regarding all other things you mentioned.



Why must it take soooo long!  WHY?!?!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> *Umm, NEWS!*
> 
> Halloween Time @ Disneyland wasn't announced until July 19th, but today a 1st look @ the products were announced.
> 
> Sooooo, MNSSHP may be soon. I sure hope so!!!!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sneyland-resort-products-coming-in-fall-2016/



I saw this too but chose not to post it here - really Disney, that's the best you can do?!


----------



## BebopBaloo

Okay cool,looks like maybe we will get a sneak peak before the first party. A character list would be nice for those making plans for the first party though...


----------



## bryana

monique5 said:


> *Umm, NEWS!*
> 
> Halloween Time @ Disneyland wasn't announced until July 19th, but today a 1st look @ the products were announced.
> 
> Sooooo, MNSSHP may be soon. I sure hope so!!!!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sneyland-resort-products-coming-in-fall-2016/



Someone asked in the comments when we can expect MNSSHP preview and he said "very soon"! Fingers crossed!


----------



## monique5

bryana said:


> Someone asked in the comments when we can expect MNSSHP preview and he said "very soon"! Fingers crossed!



Last year is was August 8th.


----------



## EllaTremaine

Disneymom1126 said:


> So really random...but if anyone knows where I can find a small figurine of Crikee - the cricket from Mulan...I'd love to know!  I found a little cage to go with my Mulan costume and want to glue the cricket in the cage...but I've only found him for like $15-$20 on ebay (plus shipping) and would rather not pay that much for a little toy that's just for a costume!



They have the POP figures on sale at Hot Topic:
http://www.hottopic.com/product/funko-disney-mulan-pop-mushu-cricket-vinyl-figures/10466751.html


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I love the Passholder art but I'm not a t-shirt person so won't be attempting to order one. 

I received my Ursula apron in the mail and am looking forward to trying it on with the outfit I'm wearing under it to make sure I like it. I am not sure I liked it when I first tried it on. 
If I don't like it, I'll probably go to Plan B which is disneybounding Rapunzel.


----------



## FoxC63

Disney's Ad  -  "Welcome to Our World! What is Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?" 
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...what-is-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/

Whatever Taryn is on I'm grateful I'm not!


This is my absolute favorite event!!!! It is so much fun. Halloween is my very favorite holiday and there is nothing like celebrating it at Disney. The lighting, decorations, and costumes are gorgeous, and the parade and fireworks are the best of the year. I was glad to see the price increase. It will thin out the crowds and make it that much more special for those of us who value attending!
 Taryn Duncan on August 1, 2016 at 5:07 pm


Having been going to Disney World since the day it opened in 1971 and this is my favorite event. The parade and fireworks are wonderful. Also nice to see all the villains. The only problem is that they do not clear out the parks and the parade lane is filled on Main Street with people staking a place who have no special event wristbands. It seems quite unfair to those who have paid. Last year I counted only 3 families WITH wristbands sitting on the curb.
 Sandra Jenco on August 2, 2016 at 2:35 pm
Woof!  I will be looking for these people before the parade starts and I will gladly inform CM's, once they are removed I will be more than happy to sit where they once were!


----------



## FoxC63

Disneymom1126 said:


> So really random...but if anyone knows where I can find a small figurine of Crikee - the cricket from Mulan...I'd love to know!  I found a little cage to go with my Mulan costume and want to glue the cricket in the cage...but I've only found him for like $15-$20 on ebay (plus shipping) and would rather not pay that much for a little toy that's just for a costume!



It's been a while since you posted this question and I think it's very kind that people are still responding to it considering you already purchased the toy and it was delivered to you! 

Might want to edit to let people know Crikee has been found!


----------



## FoxC63

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> I love the Passholder art but I'm not a t-shirt person so won't be attempting to order one.
> 
> I received my Ursula apron in the mail and am looking forward to trying it on with the outfit I'm wearing under it to make sure I like it. I am not sure I liked it when I first tried it on.
> If I don't like it, I'll probably go to Plan B which is disneybounding Rapunzel.



LOVE Rapunzel and the color scheme for this character!  Clinique makes a perfect lipstick called Raspberry Glace.  It looks weird online but in person it's beautiful!  Have fun!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Disney's Ad  -  "Welcome to Our World! What is Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?"
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...what-is-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/
> 
> Whatever Taryn is on I'm grateful I'm not!
> 
> 
> This is my absolute favorite event!!!! It is so much fun. Halloween is my very favorite holiday and there is nothing like celebrating it at Disney. The lighting, decorations, and costumes are gorgeous, and the parade and fireworks are the best of the year. I was glad to see the price increase. It will thin out the crowds and make it that much more special for those of us who value attending!
> Taryn Duncan on August 1, 2016 at 5:07 pm
> 
> 
> Having been going to Disney World since the day it opened in 1971 and this is my favorite event. The parade and fireworks are wonderful. Also nice to see all the villains. The only problem is that they do not clear out the parks and the parade lane is filled on Main Street with people staking a place who have no special event wristbands. It seems quite unfair to those who have paid. Last year I counted only 3 families WITH wristbands sitting on the curb.
> Sandra Jenco on August 2, 2016 at 2:35 pm
> Woof!  I will be looking for these people before the parade starts and I will gladly inform CM's, once they are removed I will be more than happy to sit where they once were!



I'll be right there with you sister. And way above a whisper. Maybe we should dress as CMs.


----------



## Disneymom1126

FoxC63 said:


> It's been a while since you posted this question and I think it's very kind that people are still responding to it considering you already purchased the toy and it was delivered to you!
> 
> Might want to edit to let people know Crikee has been found!



Ha!  Good idea!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> I'll be right there with you sister. And way above a whisper. Maybe we should dress as CMs.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Melissakay1q said:


> If you have Michael's Crafts in your area, try them. They have plastic figurines of different animals and bugs in the kid craft section.





EllaTremaine said:


> They have the POP figures on sale at Hot Topic:
> http://www.hottopic.com/product/funko-disney-mulan-pop-mushu-cricket-vinyl-figures/10466751.html



Thanks for the ideas!  I found one on Amazon thanks to @FoxC63 and posted a pic of him in his cage a few pages back


----------



## lklasing

Just stumbled upon this thread.  I've been googling trying to find out if MNSSHP tickets can be refunded a day prior to the party?  I think that used to be the case but can't find whether it still is or not.

Sorry if this has been answered somewhere here previously!  Any help will be apprecaited.


----------



## brnrss34

lklasing said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread.  I've been googling trying to find out if MNSSHP tickets can be refunded a day prior to the party?  I think that used to be the case but can't find whether it still is or not.
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered somewhere here previously!  Any help will be apprecaited.


 They are nonrefundable but if u need to change a day the CM on ticket phone number may or may not help you.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Booked for 9/11...!

Third year in a row attending!


----------



## lntx

Looking forward to seeing the Halloween Party merchandise!  Does anyone know when we'll get a sneak peak at this year's merchandise?  Also- will the merchandise be available for purchase at Disney.com or the parks app or only available in the parks?  I'm attending the 10/30 party and am concerned that merchandise may have already been sold out.  Thanks!


----------



## hmdavid

lntx said:


> Looking forward to seeing the Halloween Party merchandise!  Does anyone know when we'll get a sneak peak at this year's merchandise?  Also- will the merchandise be available for purchase at Disney.com or the parks app or only available in the parks?  I'm attending the 10/30 party and am concerned that merchandise may have already been sold out.  Thanks!



Here is a sneak peak from the Disney Parks blog yesterday. It is for Disneyland but I assume the WDW merchandise will be similar. https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sneyland-resort-products-coming-in-fall-2016/


----------



## lntx

hmdavid said:


> Here is a sneak peak from the Disney Parks blog yesterday. It is for Disneyland but I assume the WDW merchandise will be similar. https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sneyland-resort-products-coming-in-fall-2016/




Thanks, Heather!  I love the artwork on the shirts!  Do you know if we can purchase the merchandise online as of the date of the first party (9/2)?  Or is this merchandise typically only available in the parks?  This is my first Halloween party!


----------



## FoxC63

lntx said:


> Thanks, Heather!  I love the artwork on the shirts!  Do you know if we can purchase the merchandise online as of the date of the first party (9/2)?  Or is this merchandise typically only available in the parks?  This is my first Halloween party!



Ha!  This is a topic which is easy to tear Disney a new one!

Hocus Pocus Limited Release t-shirts were online only.  Here's a reference link - READ the Responses:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2015/09/hocus-pocus-inspired-apparel-coming-to-disney-parks-online-store-from-september21-27-2015/ 

Hocus Pocus Limited Release magicbands, t-shirt & phonecase were released on Oct 9th and sold out immediately.  READ the responses:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2015/10/new-hocus-pocus-villain-spelltacular-items-coming-to-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-in-october/ 

Now we have the typical MNSSHP Event merchandise which is a hit or miss depending on when you arrive:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2015/09/new-merchandise-debuts-for-halloween-parties-at-disney-parks/ 

Know one here at this time can tell you exactly when the 2016 merchandise will be available, what is looks like, when and were it will be sold.  We're all anxiously awaiting this information as well, rest assured monique5 will post this information as she has kept us well informed thus far. 
  to our party!


----------



## lklasing

brnrss34 said:


> They are nonrefundable but if u need to change a day the CM on ticket phone number may or may not help you.



Thanks very much.  So here's a related question - does anyone have any ideas about how far in advance these parties sell out?  Specifically looking at early October - either October 6 or 7.

Thanks again for any info!


----------



## monique5

lklasing said:


> Thanks very much.  So here's a related question - does anyone have any ideas about how far in advance these parties sell out?  Specifically looking at early October - either October 6 or 7.
> 
> Thanks again for any info!



You can check the bottom of Post #1 under the 2015 info for the dates the 2015 parties sold out. The dates the parties sold out on are listed in parentheses. Most parties did not sell out until the week of or day of with the exception of Halloween which sold out on August 2nd. As you you see from this thread, as of date, no parties have sold out for this year. Unfortunately, no one can predict when, or if ,parties will sell out this year --- there was a significant price increase this year, costume guidelines changed, and there are now more costly extras/events at the parks.


----------



## lklasing

monique5 said:


> You can check the bottom of Post #1 under the 2015 info for the dates the 2015 parties sold out. The dates the parties sold out on are listed in parentheses. Most parties did not sell out until the week of or day of with the exception of Halloween which sold out on August 2nd. As you you see from this thread, as of date, no parties have sold out for this year. Unfortunately, no one can predict when, or if ,parties will sell out this year --- there was a significant price increase this year, costume guidelines changed, and there are now more costly extras/events at the parks.



Thanks!  That is so helpful.


----------



## kyomagi

lklasing said:


> Thanks very much.  So here's a related question - does anyone have any ideas about how far in advance these parties sell out?  Specifically looking at early October - either October 6 or 7.
> 
> Thanks again for any info!



I had to move my trip 2 weeks and they were more than happy to do it for me.


----------



## FLkid

odds of september 20th party selling out within the next month? 

Still in the planning and hoping stages of a September trip.. We just got back from 10 days of vacationing so the idea of spending 5 days at Disney in a month and a half is still up in the air with the GF (I even agreed to stay OFF SITE  to save quite a bit of $$) 

I really want to attend the party as the GF has never been to it. But I'm afraid to purchase party tickets this early when I'm not for sure, But also afraid to wait too long and have it sell out.. any advice?


----------



## nuzmom

Have the parade & firework times been confirmed????
I see on Disney's site it says parades at 8:30 and 11:15, fireworks at 10:15 (but I think post #1 in this thread is different?).

Edited - I see that they have been updated and the #1 post is also now updated. Thank you!


----------



## spamalot

Is anyone who is going to one of the earlier parties pick me up an extra map to mail to me? I will send you a self addressed envelope. I am trying to do a surprise reveal.


----------



## smitch425

Hocus Pocus times are now up...
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/hocus-pocus-villain-spectacular/


----------



## MinnieMSue

smitch425 said:


> Hocus Pocus times are now up...
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/hocus-pocus-villain-spectacular/



I couldn't get it to show me the times


----------



## Pawpsicle

MinnieMSue said:


> I couldn't get it to show me the times



Click "read more" under "know before you go." 

Showtimes are 8:00, 9:20, 10:40, 12:00. No 8:00 at first four parties.


----------



## mdb78

MinnieMSue said:


> I couldn't get it to show me the times


It shows.  I scrolled down to "Know before you go" and clicked on the "read more" link.


----------



## FoxC63

Mickey's Boo-To-You Parade times available:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/mickeys-boo-to-you-halloween-parade/


----------



## FoxC63

Also Disney Park Shop App is having a 25% discount & free shipping.  I do not recall all the exclusions but count on Dooney & Burke  among them.  I posted this also to let you know that the 2016 Halloween tote bag is available $4.95

Edit:  I believe this promotion ends on August 7th °O°


----------



## FoxC63

spamalot said:


> Is anyone who is going to one of the earlier parties pick me up an extra map to mail to me? I will send you a self addressed envelope. I am trying to do a surprise reveal.



Hmmm, I haven't seen anyone respond to your request and unfortunately we'll be there during the last week of October.  I highly recommend you post this question on the "Official 2016 MNSSHP Guest List" thread:

http://disboards.com/threads/official-2016-mnsshp-guest-list-thread.3495058/ 

smitch425 has listed those who signed up by month & date.  Hopefully someone will respond. °O°


----------



## anneboleyn

So I have a question that, for some reason, has never dawned on me before and is now causing me unnecessary stress 

How do people get their candy from trick or treating home? Can I bring it on the plane? Or does everyone usually just put it in their luggage? Should I mail the candy home?

What a dumb thing to worry about, but here I am lol


----------



## monique5

*Post #1 Updated*

Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular – Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party: Times did not change. However, there is not a 8pm show on September 2, 8, 11 and 13.

Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade – Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party: Is now @ 8:30pm (was 8:35pm) in September. However, October is showing @ 8:15pm. The 2nd parade is showing @ 11:15pm in September & October.

Happy HalloWishes Fireworks – Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party: 10:15pm (was 10pm)

_Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package:_ Now reflects the 8:30pm parade time & 10:15pm fireworks time.

Celebrate the Magic Castle Show: Times Available through October, but for non-MNSSHP nights.

Was gone for a day. Wow!


----------



## spamalot

FoxC63 said:


> Hmmm, I haven't seen anyone respond to your request and unfortunately we'll be there during the last week of October.  I highly recommend you post this question on the "Official 2016 MNSSHP Guest List" thread:
> 
> http://disboards.com/threads/official-2016-mnsshp-guest-list-thread.3495058/
> 
> smitch425 has listed those who signed up by month & date.  Hopefully someone will respond. °O°


Thanks, I did!


----------



## Jhondy210

spamalot said:


> Is anyone who is going to one of the earlier parties pick me up an extra map to mail to me? I will send you a self addressed envelope. I am trying to do a surprise reveal.



How early do you need it? I'm going Sept. 13 but we won't be back home till Sept. 18 or so but I could mail you a map after that if that works for you?


----------



## spamalot

Jhondy210 said:


> How early do you need it? I'm going Sept. 13 but we won't be back home till Sept. 18 or so but I could mail you a map after that if that works for you?


Yes that works, I'll message you thanks!


----------



## Raya

anneboleyn said:


> So I have a question that, for some reason, has never dawned on me before and is now causing me unnecessary stress
> 
> How do people get their candy from trick or treating home? Can I bring it on the plane? Or does everyone usually just put it in their luggage? Should I mail the candy home?
> 
> What a dumb thing to worry about, but here I am lol



I put in my luggage, either carry on or checked. Be careful though, one year I got 5lbs of candy, and had to leave some with the bag check agent because it put my bag over the weight limit!


----------



## Lynne G

anneboleyn said:


> So I have a question that, for some reason, has never dawned on me before and is now causing me unnecessary stress
> 
> How do people get their candy from trick or treating home? Can I bring it on the plane? Or does everyone usually just put it in their luggage? Should I mail the candy home?
> 
> What a dumb thing to worry about, but here I am lol



I take it in my carry on, and no issue.  Got the oddest look one time when I had about 5 pounds of fudge from too many dining credits.  Can also put it in check in, but then I always worried about the temperature of the bag sitting out in the hot sun.  Plus, I have been known to snack on some or it during flight.  No worries flying.


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

Raya said:


> I put in my luggage, either carry on or checked. Be careful though, one year I got 5lbs of candy, and had to leave some with the bag check agent because it put my bag over the weight limit!


Did you make them say "trick or treat?"


----------



## lntx

FoxC63 said:


> Ha!  This is a topic which is easy to tear Disney a new one!
> 
> Hocus Pocus Limited Release t-shirts were online only.  Here's a reference link - READ the Responses:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2015/09/hocus-pocus-inspired-apparel-coming-to-disney-parks-online-store-from-september21-27-2015/
> 
> Hocus Pocus Limited Release magicbands, t-shirt & phonecase were released on Oct 9th and sold out immediately.  READ the responses:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2015/10/new-hocus-pocus-villain-spelltacular-items-coming-to-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-in-october/
> 
> Now we have the typical MNSSHP Event merchandise which is a hit or miss depending on when you arrive:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2015/09/new-merchandise-debuts-for-halloween-parties-at-disney-parks/
> 
> Know one here at this time can tell you exactly when the 2016 merchandise will be available, what is looks like, when and were it will be sold.  We're all anxiously awaiting this information as well, rest assured monique5 will post this information as she has kept us well informed thus far.
> to our party!




FoxC63:  Thanks for posting this info!  It is quite discouraging that Disney can't seem to get their act together regarding these roll-outs.  It's puzzling to me why they don't offer them online also:  wouldn't that mean more sales?  (More $$??)  Which after all is why you're in business?  Oh, well.  Guess we'll just continue to anxiously await this year's merchandise!


----------



## Melissakay1q

spamalot said:


> Is anyone who is going to one of the earlier parties pick me up an extra map to mail to me? I will send you a self addressed envelope. I am trying to do a surprise reveal.



I'm going to the sept 8th party and can do it


----------



## mickey1968

FoxC63 said:


> Hmmm, I haven't seen anyone respond to your request and unfortunately we'll be there during the last week of October.  I highly recommend you post this question on the "Official 2016 MNSSHP Guest List" thread:
> 
> http://disboards.com/threads/official-2016-mnsshp-guest-list-thread.3495058/
> 
> smitch425 has listed those who signed up by month & date.  Hopefully someone will respond. °O°



The day of the first party Disney and just about every Disney blog/forum will post good copies of the map that you can download and print at home.
Also, if you are interested in characters, be sure to get the custom map from KennythePirate.com. He will have the location of every character. The official Disney map doesn't even label who is where.


----------



## FoxC63

kyomagi said:


> I had to move my trip 2 weeks and they were more than happy to do it for me.



Good to know!  Thanks for the update I'm sure this will help out others °O°


----------



## FoxC63

lntx said:


> FoxC63:  Thanks for posting this info!  It is quite discouraging that Disney can't seem to get their act together regarding these roll-outs.  It's puzzling to me why they don't offer them online also:  wouldn't that mean more sales?  (More $$??)  Which after all is why you're in business?  Oh, well.  Guess we'll just continue to anxiously await this year's merchandise!



This was my response to Disney regarding my dismay which was removed from their Disney blog:

"I hope you also update your policy when it comes to purchasing Special Event Merchandise.  Since we immediately look for these items upon arrival, the “sold out” mantra definitely taints our Disney experience and view point for remembering this occasion.  Guests who stay at Disney Resorts during the event and purchase event tickets should have the opportunity to purchase these items and at limited quantities via My Disney Experience portal – this only seems fair."

Edit:  Some items are a purchase limit of 2, otherwise it's 25 - this is simply unacceptable, but obviously Disney does not care.


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> So I have a question that, for some reason, has never dawned on me before and is now causing me unnecessary stress
> 
> How do people get their candy from trick or treating home? Can I bring it on the plane? Or does everyone usually just put it in their luggage? Should I mail the candy home?
> 
> What a dumb thing to worry about, but here I am lol



I honestly don't want to bring the candy home - waay to much temptation and my hips don't need a new sister & brother! 
I either pay DS (13) $ per pound, give him a GC from anywhere but I always have a plan before we take off for our trip. DS does take some home but primarily to share with his close friends we leave the rest in our room.  It's packed in our luggage in ziplock freezer bags and I have never come across melted chocolate.  We live in MI and it's a direct flight for us.


----------



## Sharongal74

FoxC63 said:


> Also Disney Park Shop App is having a 25% discount & free shipping.  I do not recall all the exclusions but count on Dooney & Burke  among them.  I posted this also to let you know that the 2016 Halloween tote bag is available $4.95
> 
> Edit:  I believe this promotion ends on August 7th °O°


Thank you! I didn't have the app and I wanted to order autograph books before I left!


----------



## FoxC63

mickey1968 said:


> The day of the first party Disney and just about every Disney blog/forum will post good copies of the map that you can download and print at home.
> Also, if you are interested in characters, be sure to get the custom map from KennythePirate.com. He will have the location of every character. The official Disney map doesn't even label who is where.



Yep!  This I knew but OP (spamalot) wanted the hot of the press original pamphlet to use as a surprise.


----------



## monique5

mickey1968 said:


> The day of the first party Disney and just about every Disney blog/forum will post good copies of the map that you can download and print at home.
> Also, if you are interested in characters, be sure to get the custom map from KennythePirate.com. He will have the location of every character. The official Disney map doesn't even label who is where.



This. Agreed. I get most, if not all of my info form KtP. He posts while at the park too.


----------



## monique5

@FoxC63 
*21D (3 Weeks) Until We Make Our FP+ Selections! Woo-hoo!*

#mnsshp #disfriends #halloween2016


----------



## ratt1345

DW and I got AP MNSSHP t-shirts through the Shop Disney Parks app for this year's party.  They will be selling the MVMCP t-shirts as well.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> @FoxC63
> *21D (3 Weeks) Until We Make Our FP+ Selections! Woo-hoo!*
> 
> #mnsshp #disfriends #halloween2016



Welcome back from your one day off!!!!  Lots of stuff going on, you sure updated the post lightening quick -


----------



## mdb78

I keep reading that the bags they give you for candy are small, but l was wondering what kind of material?  Plastic, paper, fabric?  Sorry if this has been asked already


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

mdb78 said:


> I keep reading that the bags they give you for candy are small, but l was wondering what kind of material?  Plastic, paper, fabric?  Sorry if this has been asked already


They are plastic. They are somewhat small, not like tote bag size or anything. But they hold a lot of candy, more than we could eat haha. And you can get another bag if you want. I know my bag got heavy as the night went on. Told DH that this time we are waiting till after the parade and fireworks to trick or treat, too heavy to hold all that time haha!


----------



## publix subs

my love for this party has me now officially going to 3 nights. 9/16, 10/30 and 10/31.


----------



## monique5

publix subs said:


> my love for this party has me now officially going to 3 nights. 9/16, 10/30 and 10/31.



Oh, my! Wow!


----------



## BebopBaloo

Have the photo pass/ memory maker special photos always been Hitchhiking Ghosts and the poison apple cauldron? As in...are they likely to be the same this year?  I know it's all guessing games


----------



## DisneyLove2015

BebopBaloo said:


> Have the photo pass/ memory maker special photos always been Hitchhiking Ghosts and the poison apple cauldron? As in...are they likely to be the same this year?  I know it's all guessing games


Were the lines for these photo ops really long last year?   Would love to do a few but don't want to waste a ton of time on them!!


----------



## Cluelyss

BebopBaloo said:


> Have the photo pass/ memory maker special photos always been Hitchhiking Ghosts and the poison apple cauldron? As in...are they likely to be the same this year?  I know it's all guessing games


Hitchhiking ghosts have been there for several years now, expect them to be back. We had the poison aople in 2014...was it there last year?


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Were the lines for these photo ops really long last year?   Would love to do a few but don't want to waste a ton of time on them!!


We waited maybe 15 minutes in 2014 for the hitchhiking ghosts. Had no line for the poison apple shot. But the line for the HM hearse was very long, all night. We never did get it. Priority for this year!!


----------



## FoxC63

publix subs said:


> my love for this party has me now officially going to 3 nights. 9/16, 10/30 and 10/31.



Costumes?


----------



## mickey1968

The lines for hitchhiking ghosts are not one of the long ones partly I think because you have to actually look for it. Sometimes they are in Liberty Square area and other years they have been down by the train station in Frontierland. The hearse line is easy to find. Cauldron moves around each year too. I haven't managed to catch that one yet.


----------



## cshell624

Cluelyss said:


> Hitchhiking ghosts have been there for several years now, expect them to be back. We had the poison aople in 2014...was it there last year?


We did the poison apple last year. I didn't think we would ever find it, but if you're in front of the castle at the hub, the photographer was facing Main St.. We've had our photo taken with the hitching ghost at Columbia Harbor House and in Frontierland at the Splash Mtn. exit. We also had a magic shot with the Haunted Mansion dancers from the dining scene on Main St. I believe. Not sure if it was really a magic shot or just a bonus that came with memory maker purchase.


----------



## FoxC63

BebopBaloo said:


> Have the photo pass/ memory maker special photos always been Hitchhiking Ghosts and the poison apple cauldron? As in...are they likely to be the same this year?  I know it's all guessing games



I hope the poison apple is available this year. According to the site below the hitch hiking ghosts were also done separately, this is new info to me so anything is possible.   

http://capturingmagic.me/a-guide-to-disney-world-magic-shots


----------



## BebopBaloo

FoxC63 said:


> I hope the poison apple is available this year. According to the site below the hitch hiking ghosts were also done separately, this is new info to me so anything is possible.
> 
> http://capturingmagic.me/a-guide-to-disney-world-magic-shots


That is a really helpful site!  
Thanks for the feedback, everyone.


----------



## FoxC63

BebopBaloo said:


> That is a really helpful site!
> Thanks for the feedback, everyone.



Your welcome!  Just be sure to check her site a few days before your trip as well as here.  Things often change especially the locations.  I hope you & yours have a wonderful trip! °O°


----------



## publix subs

FoxC63 said:


> Costumes?


we'll dress up for the 31st, no idea as what yet!


----------



## FoxC63

publix subs said:


> we'll dress up for the 31st, no idea as what yet!



  tic toc


----------



## Tass

Need opinions - DH and I are going on an adult-only trip to WDW over Halloween weekend.  Originally we had not planned on doing MNSSHP, but are now thinking we may give it a try.  Our options are Oct. 30 or 31.  If the tickets are limited in numbers, will there still be an appreciable difference in crowds for those 2 nights?  We would primarily be going for the ambiance, parade and fireworks - no real plans to see characters and would ride some rides if the lines aren't long.

Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

JennyMP03 said:


> I've only been to MNSSHP once, and while I currently have no plans to go again, I hope they don't prevent older teens and adults from wearing costumes. I dressed up as Snow White, and it's a silly thing, but it made me happy each time a CM called me "Snow" or "Princess". (I had on a cheap costume store dress-- nothing children could misconstrue as the 'real' Snow White.) I never had the princess-makeover-at-Disney-World experience as a child, so I truly enjoyed the opportunity to gently indulge in it for a day.  I was hesitant when I left our room at Pop in my costume, but once we got to MK, I was so happy to be dressed up. My husband and I had so much fun running around collecting candy, me with my Nikes peeking beneath the hem of my Princess skirt. I felt young and light in that moment, and it wouldn't have been the same if I were in plain clothes. I hope trick-or-treating around the Magic Kingdom in costume continues to be open to people of all ages.



I know this was posted a while ago but I thought it was a great read and wanted to make it available to others.   °O°


----------



## FoxC63

mdb78 said:


> I keep reading that the bags they give you for candy are small, but l was wondering what kind of material?  Plastic, paper, fabric?  Sorry if this has been asked already




The Trick-or-Treat bags measure roughly 10” H x 8” W x 4” D, it would certainly hold a nice size amount of treats but not so ideal for personal items as well.  They are made of medium weight plastic.  Here's one from 2013 as a reference.

 

The bags we take and can carry personal items as well measures 13” H x 12 1/2” W x 8” D

Disney Reusable Tote Bags:  https://www.disneystore.com/disneystore/product/search?searchTerms=reusable+tote+bag


----------



## mdb78

FoxC63 said:


> The Trick-or-Treat bags measure roughly 10” H x 8” W x 4” D, it would certainly hold a nice size amount of treats but not so ideal for personal items as well.  They are made of medium weight plastic.  Here's one from 2013 as a reference.



Oh, the size isn't too bad! Thanks!


----------



## michelepa

monique5 said:


> I'll be right there with you sister. And way above a whisper. Maybe we should dress as CMs.



I love this idea!  

Warning to anyone attempting this on the first party night. I will be there and will bring a CM over to everyone of you that crosses my path. 

I have already spoken to the executive office staff and they said they will be handling things differently this year after last year problems on the first night party - fingers crossed this isn't Disney b.s. placation.


----------



## BattyKoda

michelepa said:


> I love this idea!
> 
> Warning to anyone attempting this on the first party night. I will be there and will bring a CM over to everyone of you that crosses my path.
> 
> I have already spoken to the executive office staff and they said they will be handling things differently this year after last year problems on the first night party - fingers crossed this isn't Disney b.s. placation.



As someone who was there for the first party last year, and will be going to the first party this year, I hope that things will be handled differently. That being said, I highly doubt it


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Spent the day messing around with my Ursula Apron trying to make it work for me but it's just not. So it's put away right now.
I am now going to go as Minnie Mouse - I found my black with big white polka dot 1950's looking dress in the closet and put it on. I love it. I'm going to add Minnie Mouse Ears and maybe put on some black makeup on my nose and be very happy with it. Oh and a red bead necklace which I already have made. 
Then I'll meet Mickey in his costume, Minnie in hers and maybe Donald and Daisy too for fun. 

And if I do break down and go a 2nd time which I'm considering, I'll do my Rapunzel Disneybound complete with stuffed Pascal. LOL


----------



## amandalynne621

I hope this hasn't been asked yet, I tried hard to go through all 153 pages to make sure! 

Do you have to use a park admission ticket ON TOP OF the special event to get in that evening? My husband and I have tickets for Oct 13th. We will be at Disney for 4 days, and we have a 3 day park hopper. Do we need to make sure we use one of our park hopper tickets on that day? I didn't know if we could just do Disney Springs that day, and use our special even ticket at 7pm, or if we should go ahead and do another park during the day time if they require regular admission on top of the special event ticket…


----------



## unbrelievable

amandalynne621 said:


> I hope this hasn't been asked yet, I tried hard to go through all 153 pages to make sure!
> 
> Do you have to use a park admission ticket ON TOP OF the special event to get in that evening? My husband and I have tickets for Oct 13th. We will be at Disney for 4 days, and we have a 3 day park hopper. Do we need to make sure we use one of our park hopper tickets on that day? I didn't know if we could just do Disney Springs that day, and use our special even ticket at 7pm, or if we should go ahead and do another park during the day time if they require regular admission on top of the special event ticket…



From what I've been told you can use a MNSSHP ticket to get in at 4 (not 7) the day of without using any regular park tickets beforehand.


----------



## pigletto

We just got home today from a lovely and relaxing week at the family cottage. I was sad to leave today and kind of down on the ride home ,as it's pretty far away and we may not be able to get back this year (no winter access at all). But then I popped onto the Dis for the first time in over a week and starting reading this thread. My blues are cured and I am so excited for our first MNSSHP on Oct 30th!!! It will be time to book fastpasses soon !


----------



## mort1331

amandalynne621 said:


> I hope this hasn't been asked yet, I tried hard to go through all 153 pages to make sure!
> 
> Do you have to use a park admission ticket ON TOP OF the special event to get in that evening? My husband and I have tickets for Oct 13th. We will be at Disney for 4 days, and we have a 3 day park hopper. Do we need to make sure we use one of our park hopper tickets on that day? I didn't know if we could just do Disney Springs that day, and use our special even ticket at 7pm, or if we should go ahead and do another park during the day time if they require regular admission on top of the special event ticket…


No need to waste a day. You can enter the park at 4 pm with the event ticket and ride all. Party starts at 7pm. Enjoy. We don't have hoppers and visit another park the same day.


----------



## monique5

amandalynne621 said:


> I hope this hasn't been asked yet, I tried hard to go through all 153 pages to make sure!
> 
> Do you have to use a park admission ticket ON TOP OF the special event to get in that evening? My husband and I have tickets for Oct 13th. We will be at Disney for 4 days, and we have a 3 day park hopper. Do we need to make sure we use one of our park hopper tickets on that day? I didn't know if we could just do Disney Springs that day, and use our special even ticket at 7pm, or if we should go ahead and do another park during the day time if they require regular admission on top of the special event ticket…



Post # 1 - all pertinent party/ticket info. No, party 7-midnight. Enter @ 4pm with MNSSHP ticket.


----------



## FoxC63

BattyKoda said:


> As someone who was there for the first party last year, and will be going to the first party this year, I hope that things will be handled differently. That being said, I highly doubt it



I hope those who have paid for this event ban together and inform CM's and management when you see people without wristbands whether the first party or the last.  You have a voice use it - don't just sit on the sidelines and say nothing.  It would be very disappointing to read how many had bad experiences only to find out you did nothing to prevent it.   
We need not be rude to guests nor CM's, the only objective here is to be able to enjoy the party and the amenities WE paid for.


----------



## FoxC63

amandalynne621 said:


> I hope this hasn't been asked yet, I tried hard to go through all 153 pages to make sure!
> 
> Do you have to use a park admission ticket ON TOP OF the special event to get in that evening? My husband and I have tickets for Oct 13th. We will be at Disney for 4 days, and we have a 3 day park hopper. Do we need to make sure we use one of our park hopper tickets on that day? I didn't know if we could just do Disney Springs that day, and use our special even ticket at 7pm, or if we should go ahead and do another park during the day time if they require regular admission on top of the special event ticket…



There is a lot to read on the first post but all very useful info, here's what I found 

*When do MNSSHP Tickets go on sale? *

*Tickets go on sale on Thursday, May 5th.*

Please note that MNSSHP is a *"hard-ticket" event*. A "hard-ticket" event means you must buy a separate ticket for admission to the party, you cannot use a day of your regular Magic Your Way ticket to attend MNSSHP.
Your speed reading privileges have been revoked!


----------



## FoxC63

pigletto said:


> We just got home today from a lovely and relaxing week at the family cottage. I was sad to leave today and kind of down on the ride home ,as it's pretty far away and we may not be able to get back this year (no winter access at all). But then I popped onto the Dis for the first time in over a week and starting reading this thread. My blues are cured and I am so excited for our first MNSSHP on Oct 30th!!! It will be time to book fastpasses soon !



Yep, gotta ask - costumes?


----------



## FoxC63

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Spent the day messing around with my Ursula Apron trying to make it work for me but it's just not. So it's put away right now.
> I am now going to go as Minnie Mouse - I found my black with big white polka dot 1950's looking dress in the closet and put it on. I love it. I'm going to add Minnie Mouse Ears and maybe put on some black makeup on my nose and be very happy with it. Oh and a red bead necklace which I already have made.
> Then I'll meet Mickey in his costume, Minnie in hers and maybe Donald and Daisy too for fun.
> 
> And if I do break down and go a 2nd time which I'm considering, I'll do my Rapunzel Disneybound complete with stuffed Pascal. LOL



Curious to understand why it didn't work, got a link or photos?


----------



## FoxC63

michelepa said:


> Warning to anyone attempting this on the first party night. I will be there and will bring a CM over to everyone of you that crosses my path.



I love your spirit!


----------



## FoxC63

Tass said:


> Need opinions - DH and I are going on an adult-only trip to WDW over Halloween weekend.  Originally we had not planned on doing MNSSHP, but are now thinking we may give it a try.  Our options are Oct. 30 or 31.  If the tickets are limited in numbers, will there still be an appreciable difference in crowds for those 2 nights?  We would primarily be going for the ambiance, parade and fireworks - no real plans to see characters and would ride some rides if the lines aren't long.
> 
> Thanks!



I would go with the cheaper ticket.  monique5 recently had a poll to see when Oct 31st party would sell out as seen above, and it has not sold out.  I think ticket sales are slow but Halloween night will sell out before Oct 30th. 

In terms of crowds, that's what we're all wondering.  Last years crowds were not necessarily from ticket sales but from non ticket holders who stayed during the party and took up space and created long lines - EVERYWHERE.  
What will happen this year and could possibly set the tone for next year is in question; will you inform a CM if you see guests without the party wristbands or will you say nothing then complain about crowds?


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> I hope those who have paid for this event ban together and inform CM's and management when you see people without wristbands whether the first party or the last.  You have a voice use it - don't just sit on the sidelines and say nothing.  It would be very disappointing to read how many had bad experiences only to find out you did nothing to prevent it.
> We need not be rude to guests nor CM's, the only objective here is to be able to enjoy the party and it's amenities WE paid for.



Well said, and very true!


----------



## skuttle

This will be our first MNSSHP, and I admit I haven't read through the entire thread!  We are going on a Thursday night in early  October.  What time do we need to find a spot for the parade/fireworks?  We want to catch the first parade because not sure our younger sons would make it to the second one. We never stake out a spot for parades/fireworks so this is new for us!


----------



## pigletto

FoxC63 said:


> Yep, gotta ask - costumes?


I'm going with my 12 year old boy. While not Disney costumes, we are dressing up as Dr Who and the Tardis (cosplay really, not elaborate costumes.)
It's our favourite show and something we watch together. He was a little on the fence about dressing up, but once I suggested Dr Who he was game.


----------



## FoxC63

pigletto said:


> I'm going with my 12 year old boy. While not Disney costumes, we are dressing up as Dr Who and the Tardis (cosplay really, not elaborate costumes.)
> It's our favourite show and something we watch together. He was a little on the fence about dressing up, but once I suggested Dr Who he was game.



I'm loving all the responses when I ask about costumes!  With so many different ideas it just adds to the magic.  I thank you kindly for responding!  
Truthfully I think when you arrive and he sees all the kids his age dressed up he'll feel 100% at ease and it will add to your overall experience - which is a good thing!  I hope you have a great trip and wonderful memories! °O°


----------



## FoxC63

skuttle said:


> This will be our first MNSSHP, and I admit I haven't read through the entire thread!  We are going on a Thursday night in early  October.  What time do we need to find a spot for the parade/fireworks?  We want to catch the first parade because not sure our younger sons would make it to the second one. We never stake out a spot for parades/fireworks so this is new for us!



FINALLY!!! Honesty is the best policy!!!! Hahaha - It's not mandatory to read all the posts but the most important information is the first post and it's kept up to date for our benefit.
At this point since no parties have taken place nor have reports been written, I would highly recommend securing spots at least 30 minutes early for the first parade and much earlier if it’s a busy night like 45 minutes.  
Stay tuned though I sincerely hope to read reports from the September MNSSHP guests.


----------



## skuttle

FoxC63 said:


> FINALLY!!! Honesty is the best policy!!!! Hahaha - It's not mandatory to read all the posts but the most important information is the first post and it's kept up to date for our benefit.
> At this point since no parties have taken place nor have reports been written, I would highly recommend securing spots at least 30 minutes early for the first parade and much earlier if it’s a busy night like 45 minutes.
> Stay tuned though I sincerely hope to read reports from the September MNSSHP guests.



Thanks! 30-45 min isn't too bad! We'll grab some snacks and get comfy! LOL!  My middle DS loves the stage shows, so we'll make sure we can see that while waiting!  Last time we did a party, it was MVMCP probably 10 years ago.


----------



## FoxC63

skuttle said:


> Thanks! 30-45 min isn't too bad! We'll grab some snacks and get comfy! LOL!  My middle DS loves the stage shows, so we'll make sure we can see that while waiting!  Last time we did a party, it was MVMCP probably 10 years ago.



WOW that's a long time and a lot has changed!  I seriously recommend that you read some of the posts written here just to get up to speed.  Going to a party without knowing some history is not a good thing.  Planning is absolutely crucial.   I have read posts where guests who planned a "casual" evening ended up hating the event. Know before you go


----------



## tnd

michelepa said:


> I love this idea!
> 
> Warning to anyone attempting this on the first party night. I will be there and will bring a CM over to everyone of you that crosses my path.
> 
> I have already spoken to the executive office staff and they said they will be handling things differently this year after last year problems on the first night party - fingers crossed this isn't Disney b.s. placation.



I hate to ask, but what happened at the first party last year? We are going to the first party this year and it is our first party. I'm already a little nervous after having attended the disastrous Villains Unleashed Party in 2014.


----------



## DisneyMom199

Does anyone know if the first party normally sells out? My kids want to go so bad but Id like to see the forecast first, at least the predicted one! 
I know everyone says ponchos and go... But that can be bad when the costume is part of the fun! Lol


----------



## brnrss34

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Spent the day messing around with my Ursula Apron trying to make it work for me but it's just not. So it's put away right now.
> I am now going to go as Minnie Mouse - I found my black with big white polka dot 1950's looking dress in the closet and put it on. I love it. I'm going to add Minnie Mouse Ears and maybe put on some black makeup on my nose and be very happy with it. Oh and a red bead necklace which I already have made.
> Then I'll meet Mickey in his costume, Minnie in hers and maybe Donald and Daisy too for fun.
> 
> And if I do break down and go a 2nd time which I'm considering, I'll do my Rapunzel Disneybound complete with stuffed Pascal. LOL


 I'm gonna be Minnie too. Lol


----------



## mdb78

tnd said:


> I hate to ask, but what happened at the first party last year? We are going to the first party this year and it is our first party. I'm already a little nervous after having attended the disastrous Villains Unleashed Party in 2014.



From what I heard, too many non party guest stayed and/or didn't get the boot or just flat out ignored the cms, so it became mega crowded.  

I think it was also the night when bloggers and their guest were there too (I could be wrong).


----------



## DisneyMom199

Oh no.... Makes me nervous for the first party this year...


----------



## mdb78

Its my first party and I'm nervous too, but I'm going in the middle of October.  I hope they heard all these complaints from last year!


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyMom199 said:


> Does anyone know if the first party normally sells out? My kids want to go so bad but Id like to see the forecast first, at least the predicted one!
> I know everyone says ponchos and go... But that can be bad when the costume is part of the fun! Lol



According to the first post:  *2015 Sold Out Dates:* 9/15 (Sold Out 9/15) which was the first party. 
Florida Monthly Weather Forecast:  https://weather.com/weather/monthly/l/USFL0372:1:US 
This is the site I use and I check it daily prior to going to the park. °O°


----------



## FoxC63

mdb78 said:


> Its my first party and I'm nervous too, but I'm going in the middle of October.  I hope they heard all these complaints from last year!





DisneyMom199 said:


> Oh no.... Makes me nervous for the first party this year...



That's why were on the fence asking guests to inform CM's when you see a guest without the party wristband.  It wasn't just the first party.


----------



## FoxC63

mdb78 said:


> Its my first party and I'm nervous too, but I'm going in the middle of October.  I hope they heard all these complaints from last year!



Not only did people complain - guests requested refunds


----------



## FoxC63

I would hate to go through all this planning, saving $$$, purchasing/making costumes you know all these things we do to get there only to have this event ruined by ignorant, rude and facetious people who know better.  I didn't crash their high school, college graduation parties nor did I crash their wedding, christening event!  These people need to grow up!  Pay to play or just get out of the park!


----------



## vinotinto

It wasn't just the first party. A few of the early parties also did not adequately remove non party guests. So many people complained that they were unable to see/enjoy the main features (parade, Hocus Pocus show, etc.) that refunds were issued. Once it affected the bottom line, they started enforcing, so the later parties were well enforced and guests without a wristband were not allowed to stay. I think they learned a lot, and I would be very surprised if they don't monitor really well this year's parties.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

vinotinto said:


> It wasn't just the first party. A few of the early parties also did not adequately remove non party guests. So many people complained that they were unable to see/enjoy the main features (parade, Hocus Pocus show, etc.) that refunds were issued. Once it affected the bottom line, a They started enforcing, so the later parties were well enforced and guests without a wristband were not allowed to stay. I think they learned a lot, and I would be very surprised if they don't monitor really well these year's parties.



Oh man! Now I am nervous to go to the first party of the year but that's the only one we will be around for and MNSSHP is my fave thing in all of WDW!


----------



## FLkid

Sorry for this silly question but it's been 2 years since I've been to the party!

Do I need park admission AND my party ticket?

I have an AP but it's the weekday one, I was trying to decide between doing a Sunday or Tuesday party (suggestions?) as I will be coming up on a Sunday and can't enter the parks on a weekend. But I couldn't remember if Sunday was even an option for the party since I only have a weekday pass

Thank you!


----------



## tnd

vinotinto said:


> It wasn't just the first party. A few of the early parties also did not adequately remove non party guests. So many people complained that they were unable to see/enjoy the main features (parade, Hocus Pocus show, etc.) that refunds were issued. Once it affected the bottom line, a They started enforcing, so the later parties were well enforced and guests without a wristband were not allowed to stay. I think they learned a lot, and I would be very surprised if they don't monitor really well these year's parties.



I hope that it is well monitored this year. We've never been, but I would hate to have issues after the money we spent.


----------



## FoxC63

disneymagicgirl said:


> Oh man! Now I am nervous to go to the first party of the year but that's the only one we will be around for and MNSSHP is my fave thing in all of WDW!



Don't be!  The biggest mistake I think people don't do is make a plan.  If you need help with one post your questions here.  If we don't have an immediate answer believe me, someone will find out.


----------



## FoxC63

FLkid said:


> Sorry for this silly question but it's been 2 years since I've been to the party!
> 
> Do I need park admission AND my party ticket?
> 
> I have an AP but it's the weekday one, I was trying to decide between doing a Sunday or Tuesday party (suggestions?) as I will be coming up on a Sunday and can't enter the parks on a weekend. But I couldn't remember if Sunday was even an option for the party since I only have a weekday pass
> 
> Thank you!



If you plan on attending the party and entering in at 4pm - you only need the MNSSHP ticket.  Be sure to go into the special entrance.
I can't answer on the AP pass - I don't know if you have blackout dates.  
Can some one else answer this?


----------



## FoxC63

tnd said:


> I hope that it is well monitored this year. We've never been, but I would hate to have issues after the money we spent.



In case you do have an issue, please speak to Guest Services.  They really have no clue what is taking place inside the park as they are in a closed facility and remember they don't make the rules so kindness is the key.


----------



## FoxC63

vinotinto said:


> It wasn't just the first party. A few of the early parties also did not adequately remove non party guests. So many people complained that they were unable to see/enjoy the main features (parade, Hocus Pocus show, etc.) that refunds were issued. Once it affected the bottom line, a They started enforcing, so the later parties were well enforced and guests without a wristband were not allowed to stay. I think they learned a lot, and I would be very surprised if they don't monitor really well these year's parties.



So true, it was not just the first party that was negatively impacted but the later parties as well - no Disney did not enforce the non band issue successfully.  I think for them it was a nightly battle, perhaps done by some CM's but not all were on the same page or chose not to get involved fearing the A typical banter of nasty guests but that's where a manager comes into play. I wouldn't confront a guest personally, but would simply inform a CM and if he/she chose to ignore me then I'd get a manger and tape the entire affair.  Social media is a frenemy.


----------



## GoofyGirl1717

Plus with the new ADRs only going to 6:30 for non partiers on party nights I'm hopeful the people not attending will be shooed out at 7:00ish.


----------



## FoxC63

GoofyGirl1717 said:


> Plus with the new ADRs only going to 6:30 for non partiers on party nights I'm hopeful the people not attending will be shooed out at 7:00ish.



This was clearly another strategy Disney implemented for the positive!  I really like that they did this

But just to be clear, I would not make dinner reservations after 5:30pm when attending the parties.  A great rule of thumb - eat before you go!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

So not many people understand my enthusiasm right now so I wanted to share here-  I had to re-work two days of our plans because Disney had originally announced EMM at DHS for Mondays and Wednesdays but only have Mondays available right now.  I had to re-work FASTPASS plans (at 11pm the night before my FP window opened!!)!and try to re-work my ADRs since were using the DDP (food and wine is a huge reason for our trip!)

I was able to move everything around except my original PPO ADR At Garden Grill.  I was able to get a 9:15 or 10:20 but not PPO for the new day.   Found an 8:20 reservation today for that day in question !!!!  So excited!!!!!  Now my plans are back to what they were with all of the changes!!!


----------



## wonderland5

Joining in, what an amazing wealth of MNSSHP knowledge! Thanks guys!


----------



## michelepa

FoxC63 said:


> So true, it was not just the first party that was negatively impacted but the later parties as well - no Disney did not enforce the non band issue successfully.  I think for them it was a nightly battle, perhaps done by some CM's but not all were on the same page or chose not to get involved fearing the A typical banter of nasty guests but that's where a manager comes into play. I wouldn't confront a guest personally, but would simply inform a CM and if he/she chose to ignore me then I'd get a manger and tape the entire affair.  Social media is a frenemy.



That's exactly right you take out your phone to video  the CM not telling the guest to leave and I bet you see a change in that CM pretty guickly!


----------



## wdw4rfam

I'm shocked that people are saying that they don't check wristbands. We were there in 2014 on a party day and had fast passes for BTMRR right before we left. Well the FP line took longer than it should and we got off the ride at 7:05. We headed for the exit and were stopped and ushered all the way to the gate. I felt like a criminal- we had NO intention on staying. My DH said he can't wait to flash his wristband this year


----------



## FoxC63

wdw4rfam said:


> I'm shocked that people are saying that they don't check wristbands. We were there in 2014 on a party day and had fast passes for BTMRR right before we left. Well the FP line took longer than it should and we got off the ride at 7:05. We headed for the exit and were stopped and ushered all the way to the gate. I felt like a criminal- we had NO intention on staying. My DH said he can't wait to flash his wristband this year



Since you plan on attending the party please do not take offense to being asked a zillion times if you have wristbands, it's a good thing CM's are checking.  I would much rather be asked and have little to no wait on rides, a view to watch the shows and a place to sit during the parade without wasting time securing a piece of pavement.


----------



## wdw4rfam

FoxC63 said:


> Since you plan on attending the party please do not take offense to being asked a zillion times if you have wristbands, it's a good thing CM's are checking.  I would much rather be asked and have little to no wait on rides, a view to watch the shows and a place to sit during the parade without wasting time securing a piece of pavement.


Oh no, I agree. That's why my husband says he's going to happily flash it, because we were mortified last time. He said he hopes they ask everywhere.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Made good progress on my costume this weekend! Tutu pretty much done! So excited to wear our costumes! Hope to finish mine next weekend


----------



## Selket

wdw4rfam said:


> I'm shocked that people are saying that they don't check wristbands. We were there in 2014 on a party day and had fast passes for BTMRR right before we left. Well the FP line took longer than it should and we got off the ride at 7:05. We headed for the exit and were stopped and ushered all the way to the gate. I felt like a criminal- we had NO intention on staying. My DH said he can't wait to flash his wristband this year



I remember it being the same the last time we went to a party (about 4 years ago).  The CM's set up check points and didn't let people pass by if they didn't have a wristband.  Seems like they gradually walked that check point closer to the exit.

I just wonder why this was such a problem last year?  

The first time we went, it rained torrentially and I can't even remember now if they were able to do the parade or fireworks.   Disney gave ticket holders a one day park ticket good for a year or so.  Does anyone know if they still do something like that if the rain is that bad?


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

On our party night last year the CMs asked a lot to see our wristbands. I was more than happy they were doing that after the early party fail. I remember them coming down Main Street while we were waiting for the Boo To You parade and they were having everyone hold up their arms to show their bands, all down Main Street. It was awesome.


----------



## vinotinto

Selket said:


> I remember it being the same the last time we went to a party (about 4 years ago).  The CM's set up check points and didn't let people pass by if they didn't have a wristband.  Seems like they gradually walked that check point closer to the exit.
> 
> I just wonder why this was such a problem last year?



I don't know / can't remember if they had check points. I know that the one party the want to last year, CMs were walking around asking folks to raise their arm and show the wristband.

I learned about the issue by reading through last year's threads. Here is the official thread from last year, live reports started around page 130:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2015-mnsshp-thread.3383728/page-130

Here is another thread from last year that focused on the issues from the early parties:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2015-be-prepared-for-chaos.3447861/

As I said, I think there were lessons learned, as many guests demanded refunds. I have not yet purchased our tickets as I want to hear about how the parties are going, not just 1 or 2 parties, but at least a few before purchasing tickets.


----------



## jcemom

We're going to two parties -- September 11 and 13. DD (13) is dressing Mad Hatter-ish one night and as Alice the other night. 

I'm working on a Queen of Hearts Disney Bound type outfit. I've never tried that before so we'll see how it goes. I'm going to attempt to make custom Queen (Mickey) ears with a crown, and also a white rose painted red corsage. I'm thinking either black shorts with a red shirt or red shorts with a black shirt. I'm not sure the rose would show up against a red shirt, so I might be better off with the black shirt. I need to maybe figure out how to get some yellow in there somewhere, other than the crown.


----------



## anneboleyn

jcemom said:


> We're going to two parties -- September 11 and 13. DD (13) is dressing Mad Hatter-ish one night and as Alice the other night.



Those are the exact same two parties DD9 and I are going to


----------



## FoxC63

prettypatchesmsu said:


> On our party night last year the CMs asked a lot to see our wristbands. I was more than happy they were doing that after the early party fail. I remember them coming down Main Street while we were waiting for the Boo To You parade and they were having everyone hold up their arms to show their bands, all down Main Street. It was awesome.



I'm actually reading the 2015 MNSSHP thread - the first party held last year was an epic fail!  I'm actually on page 172 out of 235 Ha! Yep slow night for me.  But I'm reading mixed reviews about the bands.  I think it will be very interesting to read this years post and cannot stress enough how each party will have different outcomes.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> I'm actually reading the 2015 MNSSHP thread - the first party held last year was an epic fail!  I'm actually on page 172 out of 235 Ha! Yep slow night for me.  But I'm reading mixed reviews about the bands.  I think it will be very interesting to read this years post and cannot stress enough how each party will have different outcomes.



@FoxC63 - Honey I'm home. No speed reading for you. That's of of the reasons Post #1 is so long, but ALL DETAILS ARE PERTINENT. Hopefully, PP will read through it all, even Post #2. That's another reason I edited Post #1, very bottom, to add old MNSSHP thread links & old pricing, all in one place. Could have added more, but that was enough.

The epic fail of the first party was all over the Dis & numerous websites about complaints, refunds, "free" FP+, etc. I'm hoping Disney is better prepared this year & plans to enforce non-party guests leaving the park. But I hate to say it, but I will, people & feelings of entitlements. Luckily, all PP are not like this. Hope to meet some great PP from here on my trip. Unfortunately, too many caused those horrible experiences for far too many. For instance, when MNSSHP dining guidelines were released for this year, post 1 was updated with the info. PP posted here & on several different threads throughout the Dining Forum, about still keeping ADRs during party hours. To me, whether paying for your food or not, your enjoying party dinner time for free, so you're interfering with others party experiences. Then you'll see parade on way out, probably stop to look - human nature, so crowding up Main St. If confused, READ POST 1 MNSSHP DINING. There's no way you don't know about cutoff times, and as unfortunate as it is for PP who made ADRs @ 180D, received email to cancel due to change in guidelines. Yet PP were still insisting on keeping ADRs after 7pm. Only a few said they were canceling and/or looking for ADRs during regular dinner times. 


So I will let CMs know if you are not wearing a wristband. I will gladly show my wristband. I can't stop this feeling! EXCITEMENT! 

#mnsshp #disfriends #halloween2016


----------



## BattyKoda

FoxC63 said:


> I hope those who have paid for this event ban together and inform CM's and management when you see people without wristbands whether the first party or the last.  You have a voice use it - don't just sit on the sidelines and say nothing.  It would be very disappointing to read how many had bad experiences only to find out you did nothing to prevent it.
> We need not be rude to guests nor CM's, the only objective here is to be able to enjoy the party and the amenities WE paid for.



While I agree with this sentiment, I think that many of the people from the first party found a much better way to speak up; they complained and we able to get their money back.  Since the CMs weren't doing any sort of monitoring (at least as far as I noticed that night) I don't see what going up to one every time you saw someone without a wristband being all that helpful or a good use of ones time. The wallet is the only way to really get Disney to respond.

I should point out that I didn't really notice all of the missing bracelets, it just wasn't something we were looking for. I wasn't aware of that being a large part of the issue until the next day when I read it on one of the blogs (KtP I believe).

We are going to the first party again this year (glutton for punishment I guess : ) ) but we are hoping that it will be more like the second party, where everything was handled much better.


----------



## shameless3

I was at the first party last year and it was horrible - Main Street USA was packed solid with people that did not pay for the event.  I was there from 4 pm until closing at there was never a point when I was asked to see my wristband....it certainly put a damper on the evening as you couldn't get near the parades or HP show, however I did make the most of it and was happy I went.  The Christmas party was a completely different experience - the CM's were walking through crowds at exactly 7 pm shooing everyone out (even those that pretended they didn't speak english suddenly) and the crowds were much more manageable.  I am going back in September with my niece and hope it goes well this year - I haven't picked a date yet as everything revolves around a 9 year old girl and her "lucky days".


----------



## Raya

mdb78 said:


> I keep reading that the bags they give you for candy are small, but l was wondering what kind of material?  Plastic, paper, fabric?  Sorry if this has been asked already



My plastic sack held 5lbs of candy (at least according to the scale at Orlando Airport - difference between luggage weight with my candy sack and without).


----------



## Raya

Cluelyss said:


> Hitchhiking ghosts have been there for several years now, expect them to be back. We had the poison aople in 2014...was it there last year?



Yes! I don't know how to upload my picture (maybe I have to post it on a photo website first?) but we did the poison apple shot before the 1st parade, while waiting just outside Hall of Presidents. The "old hag" was there taking photos, when she went on break we grabbed the cauldron shot.


----------



## Raya

Tass said:


> Need opinions - DH and I are going on an adult-only trip to WDW over Halloween weekend.  Originally we had not planned on doing MNSSHP, but are now thinking we may give it a try.  Our options are Oct. 30 or 31.  If the tickets are limited in numbers, will there still be an appreciable difference in crowds for those 2 nights?  We would primarily be going for the ambiance, parade and fireworks - no real plans to see characters and would ride some rides if the lines aren't long.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi! I know I'm late in replying but I didn't see if anyone mentioned this to you.... Typically both Oct 30 & Oct 31 sell out (usually by now Oct 31 is sold out!), so there shouldn't be a difference in crowds for those two nights. (In other words, Disney does not sell more or less tickets for any specific date. The number of tickets available, while not disclosed, is the same.)


----------



## monique5

jcemom said:


> We're going to two parties -- September 11 and 13. DD (13) is dressing Mad Hatter-ish one night and as Alice the other night.
> 
> I'm working on a *Queen of Hearts* Disney Bound type outfit. I've never tried that before so we'll see how it goes. I'm going to attempt to make custom Queen (Mickey) ears with a crown, and also a white rose painted red corsage. I'm thinking either black shorts with a red shirt or red shorts with a black shirt. I'm not sure the rose would show up against a red shirt, so I might be better off with the black shirt. I need to maybe figure out how to get some yellow in there somewhere, other than the crown.



Oh, my! Sweet! Have you hacked into my account!


----------



## monique5

*79D Until I'm home!*


----------



## DiannaVM

So based on last year's schedules, the best bet if we want to take advantage of the last hour of the party to ride the rides (I am especially looking to go through the standy by line of SDMT), we should catch the second to last castle show, and then the second parade? I dont want to have to run to Fantasyland either lol, but it looks like it may cut it kind of close.


----------



## mdb78

Do they do the kiss goodnight on party nights?


----------



## FLkid

Help!

I'm trying to decide if I should do the party on Sunday 9/18 or Tuesday 9/20

I have a weekday Annual pass so I cannot get into the parks on a Sunday, which is why I was considering doing the party that night as we will arrive early Sunday afternoon.

But I was wondering if a Sunday party would be more crowded than a Tuesday one? 


Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

BattyKoda said:


> I don't see what going up to one every time you saw someone without a wristband being all that helpful or a good use of ones time. The wallet is the only way to really get Disney to respond.



Just to be clear I have no intentions of spending my time "seeking out" those without wristbands however when it's time to have photos taken I will call out to CM's those I see standing in front of me without them.  Same holds true to those sitting along the parade route and shows.  If they're taking a spot where I want to be I will blow the whistle on them without hesitation.  And if I feel my family's overall experience was ruined by these people I will seek financial retribution and post whatever I deem necessary on social media.


----------



## FoxC63

FLkid said:


> Help!
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should do the party on Sunday 9/18 or Tuesday 9/20
> 
> I have a weekday Annual pass so I cannot get into the parks on a Sunday, which is why I was considering doing the party that night as we will arrive early Sunday afternoon.
> 
> But I was wondering if a Sunday party would be more crowded than a Tuesday one?
> 
> Thanks!



Since you're arriving on Sunday, do you think you will be well rested to do the party and stay up late?  Would you feel rushed?  Personally, I would do Tuesday.


----------



## Disneymom1126

DiannaVM said:


> So based on last year's schedules, the best bet if we want to take advantage of the last hour of the party to ride the rides (I am especially looking to go through the standy by line of SDMT), we should catch the second to last castle show, and then the second parade? I dont want to have to run to Fantasyland either lol, but it looks like it may cut it kind of close.



This is almost exactly what we did last year, except that we anticipated that the final castle show would be the least crowded so did that.  We watched Celebrate the Magic and Hallowishes then headed to get a place for the second parade (I feel like we hit a couple candy stops on the way, but can't remember exactly).  We watched the second parade from right where it turns in Liberty Square (in front of Liberty Square Market) then headed straight for SDMT after the parade.  There was maybe a 10 minute wait, but we hadn't ever rode SDMT without a FP+ so it was fun to see the interactive stuff in the line. When that was done we attempted to get some Candy Corn Ice cream from Storybook Treats not realizing it didn't stay open till midnight then headed in front of the castle to see the Hocus Pocus show.  It was much more crowded than I anticipated the last show would be, so we had a hard time finding a spot to see at that point.  I think any of the shows will be pretty crowded though, so just anticipate that.  The area around Main Street was much more crowded than the rest of the park was during the party. We've already seen the castle show and I've had many bad experiences with the crowds around the castle shows over our trips, so we will likely skip it, or just plan on watching it from a distance this time, but will plan on doing the fireworks then second parade then SDMT again most likely!


----------



## BattyKoda

FoxC63 said:


> Just to be clear I have no intentions of spending my time "seeking out" those without wristbands however when it's time to have photos taken I will call out to CM's those I see standing in front of me without them.  Same holds true to those sitting along the parade route and shows.  If they're taking a spot where I want to be I will blow the whistle on them without hesitation.  And if I feel my family's overall experience was ruined by these people I will seek financial retribution and post whatever I deem necessary on social media.



Here's hoping that none of that will be necessary.


----------



## Raya

FLkid said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should do the party on Sunday 9/18 or Tuesday 9/20 But I was wondering if a Sunday party would be more crowded than a Tuesday one? Thanks!



I think the general wisdom is that Sunday is more crowded than Tuesday. However, we never count on attending a party on arrival day. If we can buy day of tickets we attend but buying tickets in advance feels like you're asking for your flight to be delayed| car to break down | trip there to be exhausting.


----------



## Cluelyss

Anyone who did the Hallowishes dessert party last year....were you able to get a decent view of the stage show from TT? Just wondering if we can plan on watching either the 9:20 or 10:40 show up there to avoid the crowds? I know our view won't be perfect, but if we can see okay (and hear okay) I'll trade that over the crowds in Main St!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> *79D Until I'm home!*



I love that you do this!!!!

I'm so excited!!!    I'm finally working on my TRAVEL Binder:
http://www.staples.com/3-Staples-Heavy-Duty-View-Binder-with-Slant-D-Rings/product_SS3229169
I made a scrapbook page to insert into the cover of the binder.  This page will not be removed and the binder itself will be used for all our travels.

Next I'll be working on the main tabs:  Flight, Hotel, Tickets and Misc. (am I missing any?)
http://www.staples.com/Avery-R-Mini-Diamond-Clear-Heavyweight-Sheet-Protectors-77004-5-1-2-x-8-1-2-Acid-Free-Bag-of-25/product_957228 
Once I print everything I'll insert them into clear top loading page protectors for easy removal.

Then I'll work on my Itinerary.  I purchased these colorful plastic dividers one for each park:
http://www.staples.com/Avery-8-Tab-Set-Plastic-Dividers-with-Tab-Labels/product_182014
Once complete I'll run off three copies; DH, DS and I.  I think this is like your spread sheet idea but on a smaller scale like 8.5" x 11" using word and not excel.

I also picked up/had on hand additional pocket protectors for storing mementos and maps:
http://www.staples.com/Staples-5-1-2-x-8-1-2-Zip-Closure-Sheet-Protectors/product_116905

Can you think of anything I'm missing?  Please advise and THANK YOU Monique for keeping us up to date!


----------



## FoxC63

Raya said:


> I think the general wisdom is that Sunday is more crowded than Tuesday. However, we never count on attending a party on arrival day. If we can buy day of tickets we attend but buying tickets in advance feels like you're asking for your flight to be delayed| car to break down | trip there to be exhausting.



So agree! I didn't think about possible issues like your car breaking down or being stuck in traffic.  Really great point!


----------



## FoxC63

BattyKoda said:


> Here's hoping that none of that will be necessary.



Cheers to that!


----------



## michelepa

I'm so excited!!!    I'm finally working on my Disney Binder:
http://www.staples.com/3-Staples-Heavy-Duty-View-Binder-with-Slant-D-Rings/product_SS3229169
I made a scrapbook page to insert into the cover of the binder.  This page will not be removed and the binder itself will be used for all our travels.

Next I'll be working on the main tabs:  Flight, Hotel, Tickets and Misc. (am I missing any?)
http://www.staples.com/Avery-R-Mini-Diamond-Clear-Heavyweight-Sheet-Protectors-77004-5-1-2-x-8-1-2-Acid-Free-Bag-of-25/product_957228 
Once I print everything I'll insert them into clear top loading page protectors for easy removal.

Then I'll work on my Itinerary.  I purchased these colorful plastic dividers one for each park:
http://www.staples.com/Avery-8-Tab-Set-Plastic-Dividers-with-Tab-Labels/product_182014
Once complete I'll run off three copies; DH, DS and I.  I think this is like your spread sheet idea but on a smaller scale like 8.5" x 11" using word and not excel.

I also picked up/had on hand additional pocket protectors for storing mementos and maps:
http://www.staples.com/Staples-5-1-2-x-8-1-2-Zip-Closure-Sheet-Protectors/product_116905

Can you think of anything I'm missing?  Please advise and THANK YOU Monique for keeping us up to date!
[/QUOTE]

THIS- WDWprep school had suggested these dividers on her site and they are really cute although I'm not sure if they are still available
EDITED (I found the website info)They are from The Paper Worker. There are no custom orders these are the designs that come in the package. I did not see them on the website but emailed and they made them for me back in December 2014 for $12.00 plus tax and shipping!  They are awesome especially at that price!!!


----------



## jessrose18

i know you can get in ride lines till midnight... but what time are the shops open until??? thanks!


----------



## DiannaVM

Disneymom1126 said:


> This is almost exactly what we did last year, except that we anticipated that the final castle show would be the least crowded so did that.  We watched Celebrate the Magic and Hallowishes then headed to get a place for the second parade (I feel like we hit a couple candy stops on the way, but can't remember exactly).  We watched the second parade from right where it turns in Liberty Square (in front of Liberty Square Market) then headed straight for SDMT after the parade.  There was maybe a 10 minute wait, but we hadn't ever rode SDMT without a FP+ so it was fun to see the interactive stuff in the line. When that was done we attempted to get some Candy Corn Ice cream from Storybook Treats not realizing it didn't stay open till midnight then headed in front of the castle to see the Hocus Pocus show.  It was much more crowded than I anticipated the last show would be, so we had a hard time finding a spot to see at that point.  I think any of the shows will be pretty crowded though, so just anticipate that.  The area around Main Street was much more crowded than the rest of the park was during the party. We've already seen the castle show and I've had many bad experiences with the crowds around the castle shows over our trips, so we will likely skip it, or just plan on watching it from a distance this time, but will plan on doing the fireworks then second parade then SDMT again most likely!



Well this sounds like a sound plan! I didn't get to see the castle show last year because my DH started melting down sometime shortly after the second parade lol (he did not mentally prepare how much a full day at MK can take out on you), so I've told him and my sister that I would prefer to see everything I missed last trip, the castle show being a priority. I didn't even remember that the fireworks were before the second parade, so that might work even better for us!


----------



## mickey1968

I enjoy making my own dividers using Disney scrapbook paper, my favorite set is the Say Cheese line from Simple Stories. One divider I don't see on your list is for dining. Even if I am not doing any ADRs I like to look over the CS menus in the parks and pick out where I think I will eat for those meals. You can print menus from allears.net.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Cluelyss said:


> Anyone who did the Hallowishes dessert party last year....were you able to get a decent view of the stage show from TT? Just wondering if we can plan on watching either the 9:20 or 10:40 show up there to avoid the crowds? I know our view won't be perfect, but if we can see okay (and hear okay) I'll trade that over the crowds in Main St!



Sadly no. You can hear some of the louder songs, but that's it. It's pretty much just white noise for all the dialogue, and you won't be able to make out what's going on on stage.


----------



## FoxC63

THIS- WDWprep school had suggested these dividers on her site and they are really cute although I'm not sure if they are still available
EDITED (I found the website info)They are from The Paper Worker. There are no custom orders these are the designs that come in the package. I did not see them on the website but emailed and they made them for me back in December 2014 for $12.00 plus tax and shipping!  They are awesome especially at that price!!![/QUOTE]

I should have noted that I'm trying to create a "Travel Binder" and not a specific binder for Disney.  We also travel to Japan, England and go skiing in Colorado.  Hawaii, Paris and California is on the horizon as well. 

I also forgot to mention the travel binder will stay in our hotel room throughout our stay.  The five solid color plastic dividers are to separate the daily itineraries:  MK, HS, MK, EP, MK

Daily Itinerary will look something like this:
Magic Kingdom 9a-7p   MNSSHP 4p-12a 
8:40a      Welcome Show
9a-10a    Aladdin
             Dumbo
             Haunted Mansion
10a-11a  It's a Small World
             FP+ Pirates of Caribbean
             FP+ Splash Mountain
12noon   Liberty Tree Tavern #12345678910
1p-2p     FP+ Seven Dwarfs Train - Check out MM Video Ride 
            Shopping
2p-4p    Relax at Resort

It will also include info for pressed pennies, cool things to look for like hidden mickeys, two lanterns at Liberty Square etc. Magic Shots  These pages will be printed out and we'll each have one every day. I used these in the past and found it very helpful and easy to read. When we separated it was easy to find one another and more reliable than the phone.

I really appreciate you looking up the dividers but I've already purchased everything I need. 
Oh, I also created a Tab for Memory Maker which will include Magic Shots, videos, etc.

If you can think of any information I need or have forgotten I'd be most grateful for your advise!


----------



## FoxC63

mickey1968 said:


> I enjoy making my own dividers using Disney scrapbook paper, my favorite set is the Say Cheese line from Simple Stories. One divider I don't see on your list is for dining. Even if I am not doing any ADRs I like to look over the CS menus in the parks and pick out where I think I will eat for those meals. You can print menus from allears.net.



That's a great idea! I never thought of that and I can include any snacks we haven't tried!  Thank you this is very helpful!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Do we have any idea of what roster of characters will be appearing this year yet?

I have the dwarfs from Christmas they are the only "big ticket" Meet & Greet that I don't have from Halloween.

I have:

Mickey
Minnie
Donald
Goofy
Jack & Sally
The Witch (Queen disguise)
Jafar
Cruella De Ville

Did I miss any of the Halloween Centric Characters??


----------



## FoxC63

CampbellzSoup said:


> Do we have any idea of what roster of characters will be appearing this year yet?
> 
> I have the dwarfs from Christmas they are the only "big ticket" Meet & Greet that I don't have from Halloween.
> 
> I have:
> 
> Mickey
> Minnie
> Donald
> Goofy
> Jack & Sally
> The Witch (Queen disguise)
> Jafar
> Cruella De Ville
> 
> Did I miss any of the Halloween Centric Characters??



Sorry buddy this info has not been released yet!  This is the info I need as well to complete my daily itinerary that's why I haven't started.


----------



## FoxC63

mickey1968 said:


> I enjoy making my own dividers using Disney scrapbook paper, my favorite set is the Say Cheese line from Simple Stories. One divider I don't see on your list is for dining. Even if I am not doing any ADRs I like to look over the CS menus in the parks and pick out where I think I will eat for those meals. You can print menus from allears.net.



Your name sounds familiar, do you have a pinterest account?  I could swear I read in the 2015 Halloween post about you.


----------



## bear_mom

Messed up, kinda. So I used an on-line calculator to calculate my fast pass day only I calculated from our party day (only ticket) not our arrival day. Got an email about 4 pm telling me it was time to make my FP+ reservations. No 7 dwarfs mine train for us. Plus we are crisscrossing the park to get in our thee FP.

Oh well, we have our 3. And from someone's post above, depending on the wait for 7 dwarfs, we might just wait until after the second parade.


----------



## monique5

bear_mom said:


> Messed up, kinda. So I used an on-line calculator to calculate my fast pass day only I calculated from our party day (only ticket) not our arrival day. Got an email about 4 pm telling me it was time to make my FP+ reservations. No 7 dwarfs mine train for us. Plus we are crisscrossing the park to get in our thee FP.
> 
> Oh well, we have our 3. And from someone's post above, depending on the wait for 7 dwarfs, we might just wait until after the second parade.



Oh, no!  Yep! FP+ based on arrival day. I did add FP+ Thread link to Post #2, not helping you now. Also, keep checking to change/modify your FP+ for 7DMT. 

You'll be in Disney! Enjoy your vacation. Have a plan & list of must do things!


----------



## FLkid

Thank you to all who replied to my Sunday vs Tuesday party question!

I'll make plans to visit Disney springs and maybe resort hop on Sunday and do the party on Tuesday. 

UGH so excited for the GF to do the party for the very first time! She's gonna have a blast


----------



## Cluelyss

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Sadly no. You can hear some of the louder songs, but that's it. It's pretty much just white noise for all the dialogue, and you won't be able to make out what's going on on stage.


UGH. Bummer. Back to the drawing board. 

Are any of the shows typically less crowded than the others?

Thanks so much for the quick reply.


----------



## FoxC63

bear_mom said:


> Messed up, kinda. So I used an on-line calculator to calculate my fast pass day only I calculated from our party day (only ticket) not our arrival day. Got an email about 4 pm telling me it was time to make my FP+ reservations. No 7 dwarfs mine train for us. Plus we are crisscrossing the park to get in our thee FP.
> 
> Oh well, we have our 3. And from someone's post above, depending on the wait for 7 dwarfs, we might just wait until after the second parade.



Oh, that's sad news, sorry to hear that.  Knowing me I'll set my alarm and we'll have a power outage!  My alarm clock does not have back up battery capacity - I should change that now that I remember!


----------



## Ydnameht

I finally bought my ticket for the October 16 party. My first MNSSHP and my first birthday (October 17) trip!

Now to figure out a costume.


----------



## Cluelyss

Ydnameht said:


> I finally bought my ticket for the October 16 party. My first MNSSHP and my first birthday (October 17) trip!
> 
> Now to figure out a costume.


What a great birthday gift! 

We will be there that night too


----------



## mdb78

Ydnameht said:


> I finally bought my ticket for the October 16 party. My first MNSSHP and my first birthday (October 17) trip!
> 
> Now to figure out a costume.





Cluelyss said:


> What a great birthday gift!
> 
> We will be there that night too



That's the night we're going too!  It will also be a birthday gift for both dh and I (and a surprise trip for our kids).


----------



## monique5

Ydnameht said:


> I finally bought my ticket for the October 16 party. My first MNSSHP and my first birthday (October 17) trip!
> 
> Now to figure out a costume.



Sweet! #firstmnsshp



Cluelyss said:


> What a great birthday gift!
> 
> We will be there that night too



Yeah! Costume? 



mdb78 said:


> That's the night we're going too!  It will also be a birthday gift for both dh and I (and a surprise trip for our kids).



Love surprising DD! 

See Post #1 for MNSSHP Official Guest List Thread. Go to pink & have name added, if you had already.


----------



## asbyrneva

Purchased tickets for Sept 2, our first party!!  We'll be doing Wreck it Ralph costume/disbound.  DH will be Ralph, Im going as Vanelloppe (made my hairpins yesterday) and DS will be Fix it Felix.

Thanks for all the info on this board really is helpful!


----------



## mdb78

monique5 said:


> Love surprising DD!
> 
> See Post #1 for MNSSHP Official Guest List Thread. Go to pink & have name added, if you had already.



It's so hard not to say anything about it!  Lol


----------



## mickey1968

FoxC63 said:


> That's a great idea! I never thought of that and I can include any snacks we haven't tried!  Thank you this is very helpful!


You're welcome! It is also super helpful if you are doing F&W or F&G and Epcot. Epcot is like a giant international buffet!


----------



## mickey1968

CampbellzSoup said:


> Do we have any idea of what roster of characters will be appearing this year yet?
> 
> I have the dwarfs from Christmas they are the only "big ticket" Meet & Greet that I don't have from Halloween.
> 
> I have:
> 
> Mickey
> Minnie
> Donald
> Goofy
> Jack & Sally
> The Witch (Queen disguise)
> Jafar
> Cruella De Ville
> 
> Did I miss any of the Halloween Centric Characters??



Cruella was really great last year. She is my new favorite villain over even Maleficient! Note: Maleficient and Evil Queen were not at the parties last year. Nobody knows for this year.

Also on your list should be Pooh and the gang because they meet together and are wearing cute costumes.


----------



## mickey1968

FoxC63 said:


> Your name sounds familiar, do you have a pinterest account?  I could swear I read in the 2015 Halloween post about you.


You probably did see me on that thread. I have gone for MNSSHP for the past four or five years except one year I did Christmas. I try to keep up with the MNSSHP thread every year, but mostly lurk until it gets close to my trip then I can't control the excitement and start posting more!!

My biggest board on Pinterest is all the Disney scrapbooking ideas (none of which I get around to making!). 
https://www.pinterest.com/cperkins1968/disney-scrapbooking-crafts-etc/
https://www.pinterest.com/cperkins1968/art-journaling-disney/


----------



## Melodious

Hi. We are going to our first MNSSHP on Oct 25, dressed as the Cheshire cat and the White Rabbit.  I have two questions (and swear I did read the first page):

First, how do I make sure to book FP+ under the party tickets and not our regular day tickets? We will not be using a day of our regular tickets, just the party ticket that day

Also on the first page, it says non party guests can book ADRs in MK til 6pm. Last year, I read they could book til 6:55 without a party ticket. We plan to be at MK on another party day that we will not attend the party and want to have dinner at LTT as close to the party as possible (to not waste the short 9-7 riding time). At first LTT only had ADRs up to 5:55 on party nights.  Now we got a 6:55 time and MDE did not give the message about needing special event tickets for the ADR at that time.  So, has it changed back to folks can make ADRs right up to party time with no ticket?


----------



## bryana

Melodious said:


> first, how do I make sure to book FP+ under the party tickets and not our regular day tickets? We will not be using a day of our regular tickets, just the party ticket that day



FP arent tied to the specific tickets, you are just allowed to book for however many days you have. So if you have a 2 day ticket and a party ticket, you can book 3 days of FP. I hadn't bought my party ticket when my FP window opened but my mom had hers. It let me book two days for both of us but only the 3rd day for her until I bought my ticket as well.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

mickey1968 said:


> Cruella was really great last year. She is my new favorite villain over even Maleficient! Note: Maleficient and Evil Queen were not at the parties last year. Nobody knows for this year


How long did you have to wait in line to meet Cruella?


----------



## monique5

Melodious said:


> Hi. We are going to our first MNSSHP on Oct 25, dressed as the Cheshire cat and the White Rabbit.  I have two questions (and swear I did read the first page):
> 
> First, how do I make sure to book FP+ under the party tickets and not our regular day tickets? We will not be using a day of our regular tickets, just the party ticket that day
> 
> Also on the first page, it says non party guests can book ADRs in MK til 6pm. Last year, I read they could book til 6:55 without a party ticket. We plan to be at MK on another party day that we will not attend the party and want to have dinner at LTT as close to the party as possible (to not waste the short 9-7 riding time). At first LTT only had ADRs up to 5:55 on party nights.  Now we got a 6:55 time and MDE did not give the message about needing special event tickets for the ADR at that time.  So, has it changed back to folks can make ADRs right up to party time with no ticket?



Tickets: FP+ - Book 60D prior to check-in, go by arrival day, for FP+. You can't get 6 FP+, so park tickets won't be "deducted" from account until enter park, nor MNSSHP. Also, separate entrance for MNSSHP. Just need tickets to show under MDE to make FP+ selections. And you'll have better chance of selections based on resort check-in day. For example, 10/26 check-in, FP+ on 8/27; party on 10/30, FP+ on 8/31. 4D difference in booking FP+. Don't overthink this one. Hope explained well enough.

EDIT: Dedicated FP+ threads/links are listed in Post 2. ONLY MNSSHP info in Post 1. Post 2 has overlapping info. If need more info than listed above (better explanation) you'll need to go to FP+ links.

ADRs: Info in Post 1 is correct & on Disney official website. It specifically addressed the 3 restaurants listed. LLT shows dinner until 7pm. So I'll just list things PP know who frequent WDW. Book & see if those pop up screens are there. Know that Disney can change guidelines @ anytime prior- up to trip, it's in the terms & conditions. Know that Disney does send out emails stating your reservation has been cancelled for reason X.... The park closes @ 7, the party starts @ 7. If other dining times (CRT, CP, BoG) now ending earlier, why not this one? If you book & are able to eat there, you will be escorted out of the park at the end of your meal.


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> Yeah! Costume?
> 
> 
> .


We will be dressed as Snow White (DD), the Evil Queen (me), Doc (DS) and Grumpy (DH) on the 16th. 

We are also attending on 10/14 in Haunted Mansion costumes. 

Because one MNSSHP is never enough!!


----------



## monique5

mdb78 said:


> It's so hard not to say anything about it!  Lol



I used to feel that way. Not it's very easy. Ha!


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> We will be dressed as Snow White (DD), the Evil Queen (me), Doc (DS) and Grumpy (DH) on the 16th.
> 
> We are also attending on 10/14 in Haunted Mansion costumes.
> 
> Because one MNSSHP is never enough!!



Exactly! 2 parties for us too.  We just had costume changes. Halloween costume books started coming in mail, DD loves looking through them. Changed mind about costume, but she doesn't know about trip.


----------



## monique5

*Um, NEWS, but not the news we have been waiting on.*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...o-visit-walt-disney-world-resort-in-fall2016/
*
12 Reasons to Visit Walt Disney World Resort In Fall 2016*
---Mentions MNSSHP, Club Villain and F&W.


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Two good things today - scored a breakfast ressie at BOG and got a great (I think) deal on Southwest from Newark! Getting closer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simnia

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Two good things today - scored a breakfast ressie at BOG and got a great (I think) deal on Southwest from Newark! Getting closer!!!!!!!!!!



Jealous!  Since Disney hasn't released EMM Hours for October, I've been desperate to find a PPP BOG.


----------



## RCMommy

anneboleyn said:


> So I have a question that, for some reason, has never dawned on me before and is now causing me unnecessary stress
> 
> How do people get their candy from trick or treating home? Can I bring it on the plane? Or does everyone usually just put it in their luggage? Should I mail the candy home?
> 
> What a dumb thing to worry about, but here I am lol



My family is getting on a cruise ship the morning after our MNSSHP.  I have been worrying about where I can stash it all! lol


----------



## HollyMD

How long is Club Villian?


----------



## mickey1968

DisneyLove2015 said:


> How long did you have to wait in line to meet Cruella?


I don't remember exactly, but I think it was about 30 min. She was down next to the restrooms in the circus area.


----------



## mickey1968

HollyMD said:


> How long is Club Villian?


CV is about 1 1/2 hours and they will make some joke and tell you it is time to leave! No lingering.  Loved the event. I went back in May.


----------



## Cluelyss

HollyMD said:


> How long is Club Villian?


We were there exactly 2 hours in February.


----------



## FoxC63

mickey1968 said:


> You probably did see me on that thread. I have gone for MNSSHP for the past four or five years except one year I did Christmas. I try to keep up with the MNSSHP thread every year, but mostly lurk until it gets close to my trip then I can't control the excitement and start posting more!!
> 
> My biggest board on Pinterest is all the Disney scrapbooking ideas (none of which I get around to making!).
> https://www.pinterest.com/cperkins1968/disney-scrapbooking-crafts-etc/
> https://www.pinterest.com/cperkins1968/art-journaling-disney/



I knew it!  I went your site and man did that blew me away!  When I read your thread and saw the links I went to them and ended staying there!  It was probably 3:30am when my eyes finally gave out, woof you've got some talent!


----------



## FoxC63

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Made good progress on my costume this weekend! Tutu pretty much done! So excited to wear our costumes! Hope to finish mine next weekend



You've been very stingy with those photos,  hmmm must be creating some amazing costumes!  What do you have brewing?


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

simnia said:


> Jealous!  Since Disney hasn't released EMM Hours for October, I've been desperate to find a PPP BOG.


I was so psyched about the early BOG! 8:20! Almost every day I log on and find out that there are no reservations available for our stay. Today, suddenly there was a 9:30. Not pre-rope-drop, but ok, I'll take it. Then, on a whim I checked back a few hours later and there was an 8:20!!!!!!!!! Pre-Rope-Drop, Baby  ! Everyone said just keep checking. I didn't really believe it. But it happened. So, I say to you, just keep checking!


----------



## monique5

HollyMD said:


> How long is Club Villian?




It's 2 hours. Also, Club Villain info is in Post #2 which contains links about CV & what to expect.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> We will be dressed as Snow White (DD), the Evil Queen (me), Doc (DS) and Grumpy (DH) on the 16th.
> 
> We are also attending on 10/14 in Haunted Mansion costumes.
> 
> Because one MNSSHP is never enough!!



Woe you're doing two costumes as well?  I believe Monique has something up her sleeve too.  Hmmm, we're attending two parties as well, I think I need to readdress this with DH.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

FoxC63 said:


> You've been very stingy with those photos,  hmmm must be creating some amazing costumes!  What do you have brewing?


 I'm not sure how amazing, but I'm trying hard!  Going to post pics of both when I have mine done so I can show ours together.  Since DH and mine go together.  We like to do that, like last year he was Mike and I was Sulley.


----------



## FoxC63

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I'm not sure how amazing, but I'm trying hard!  Going to post pics of both when I have mine done so I can show ours together.  Since DH and mine go together.  We like to do that, like last year he was Mike and I was Sulley.



Oh what fun! I'll be waiting!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Woe you're doing two costumes as well?  I believe Monique has something up her sleeve too.  Hmmm, we're attending two parties as well, I think I need to readdress this with DH.




Once I figure out the size charts, order details. I'll know more regarding family costumes. I have purchased DD 2 costumes, but I want to keep with themes of both.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Once I figure out the size charts, order details. I'll know more regarding family costumes. I have purchased DD 2 costumes, but I want to keep with themes of both.



Missy - you have your hands full!  But it sounds like you and yours will have a wicked time!


----------



## mickey1968

FoxC63 said:


> I knew it!  I went your site and man did that blew me away!  When I read your thread and saw the links I went to them and ended staying there!  It was probably 3:30am when my eyes finally gave out, woof you've got some talent!


Wish I could take the credit, but those are all just pins of other people's work that I liked. I WISH I had that kind of talent!!


----------



## pangyal

Finally joining this thread as we have locked down our plans for my big b-day trip (lots of us September babies, huh) and will be attending on the 20th. My mom and I are going to do a girls' trip and she is totally game!

Quick question- is the hitch-hiking ghost magic shot the same as what they do year-round in front of HM? If so, I can breathe a bit easier as I am hopelessly addicted to magic shots and could cross one off my list for the evening !


----------



## FoxC63

pangyal said:


> Finally joining this thread as we have locked down our plans for my big b-day trip (lots of us September babies, huh) and will be attending on the 20th. My mom and I are going to do a girls' trip and she is totally game!
> 
> Quick question- is the hitch-hiking ghost magic shot the same as what they do year-round in front of HM? If so, I can breathe a bit easier as I am hopelessly addicted to magic shots and could cross one off my list for the evening !



No information is out at this time for ANYTHING!  But here's a website regarding Magic Shots that are currently available.  I recommend you check out her site as well as the first post to this thread prior to your departure. 

http://capturingmagic.me/a-guide-to-disney-world-magic-shots 

Welcome to the party!  Costumes?


----------



## Cluelyss

pangyal said:


> Finally joining this thread as we have locked down our plans for my big b-day trip (lots of us September babies, huh) and will be attending on the 20th. My mom and I are going to do a girls' trip and she is totally game!
> 
> Quick question- is the hitch-hiking ghost magic shot the same as what they do year-round in front of HM? If so, I can breathe a bit easier as I am hopelessly addicted to magic shots and could cross one off my list for the evening !


Obviously things could change, but in the past it was different. Here's a shot from a regular park day:
 

And the party shot (all 3 ghosts):


----------



## pangyal

FoxC63 said:


> No information is out at this time for ANYTHING!  But here's a website regarding Magic Shots that are currently available.  I recommend you check out her site as well as the first post to this thread prior to your departure.
> 
> http://capturingmagic.me/a-guide-to-disney-world-magic-shots
> 
> Welcome to the party!  Costumes?


Amazing, thank you!!!

I am debating a costume, but I don't want everyone to hate me when it causes a torrential downpour. I am always the girl who gets her car washed and seems to bring a monsoon down onto the city as a result, so...


----------



## pangyal

Cluelyss said:


> Obviously things could change, but in the past it was different. Here's a shot from a regular park day:
> View attachment 187095
> 
> And the party shot (all 3 ghosts):
> View attachment 187096


Oh, that is great, thank you! That's so going back on the list.

Love those costumes in the photo!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

pangyal said:


> Oh, that is great, thank you! That's so going back on the list.
> 
> Love those costumes in the photo!!!


Thanks


----------



## FoxC63

pangyal said:


> Amazing, thank you!!!
> 
> I am debating a costume, but I don't want everyone to hate me when it causes a torrential downpour. I am always the girl who gets her car washed and seems to bring a monsoon down onto the city as a result, so...



Hahaha...I thought I saw you trick or treating!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Obviously things could change, but in the past it was different. Here's a shot from a regular park day:
> View attachment 187095
> 
> And the party shot (all 3 ghosts):
> View attachment 187096



Love the pictures!  The ghosts look so much better at night.  Did you also get the HH dancers?


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

RCMommy said:


> My family is getting on a cruise ship the morning after our MNSSHP.  I have been worrying about where I can stash it all! lol


You can give some of it to the cruise staff - little baggies of treats are fun to give to them as "thank you for your service" treats!


----------



## CMNJ

FoxC63 said:


> Love the pictures!  The ghosts look so much better at night.  Did you also get the HH dancers?


Not the person you asked but the HM dancers are really cool in front of the castle. They have a short video where they appear and dance around you. They also did the HM ghost butlers at the pumpkins by the flagpole with the Mickey's Not So Scary party emblem at the bottom of the shot-it was my favorite one (we did the HM hitchhiking ghosts and the HM ghost driving the hearse as well).


----------



## Cluelyss

CMNJ said:


> Not the person you asked but the HM dancers are really cool in front of the castle. They have a short video where they appear and dance around you. They also did the HM ghost butlers at the pumpkins by the flagpole with the Mickey's Not So Scary party emblem at the bottom of the shot-it was my favorite one (we did the HM hitchhiking ghosts and the HM ghost driving the hearse as well).


This is awesome to know. We did NOT get the dancers in 2014 

We will have HM costumes one night, so hoping to get all of these this year!!!


----------



## CMNJ

Cluelyss said:


> This is awesome to know. We did NOT get the dancers in 2014
> 
> We will have HM costumes one night, so hoping to get all of these this year!!!


I hope they do it again it was really awesome-it was one of those things that you weren't expecting and while waiting for the parade to start I looked to see how our photopass photo turned out and was delighted at the surprise-the video was so neat I shared it with a couple family members immediately-love how easy it is to send the pics/videos from the MdE app
Can't upload the videos here


----------



## Cluelyss

CMNJ said:


> View attachment 187153
> I hope they do it again it was really awesome-it was one of those things that you weren't expecting and while waiting for the parade to start I looked to see how our photopass photo turned out and was delighted at the surprise-the video was so neat I shared it with a couple family members immediately-love how easy it is to send the pics/videos from the MdE app
> Can't upload the videos here (there is also one where the butlers materialize in addition to the HM dancer video) but here is the still shot with the HM butlers


Love it! 

Great costumes too


----------



## CMNJ

Cluelyss said:


> Love it!
> 
> Great costumes too


Thanks-I'm not much of a seamstress but I was able to pull off the 2 vests and boots covers for my little Jake


----------



## WDWRook

Can you purchase a 1 day memory maker that will include magic shots with the ghosts?


----------



## CMNJ

WDWRook said:


> Can you purchase a 1 day memory maker that will include magic shots with the ghosts?


You could last year


----------



## Wackdawg

I was wondering that being they let people in at 4pm for MNSSHP that when should we line up at the park so they let us in at around 4pm and we can get the most out of our day there. Also where do they line people up for this as well would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CMNJ

Wackdawg said:


> I was wondering that being they let people in at 4pm for MNSSHP that when should we line up at the park so they let us in at around 4pm and we can get the most out of our day there. Also where do they line people up for this as well would be greatly appreciated.


We arrived just after 4 last year and the wait to get in was only a few minutes long-they were directing everyone with park tickets to the right side to enter and the wristbands and trick or treat bags were distributed there as well


----------



## scrappingbuckeye

WDWRook said:


> Can you purchase a 1 day memory maker that will include magic shots with the ghosts?



I did last year as well - love all the magic shots!


----------



## smitch425

WDWRook said:


> Can you purchase a 1 day memory maker that will include magic shots with the ghosts?


Anyone can purchase a one day memory maker. It shows up in the app after you have a photo taken.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> This is awesome to know. We did NOT get the dancers in 2014
> 
> We will have HM costumes one night, so hoping to get all of these this year!!!



If it wasn't for this web site I would have missed out on so many magic shots.  She keeps the site up to date and I found it very helpful!  I cannot wait to go back to Disney!
http://capturingmagic.me/a-guide-to-disney-world-magic-shots


----------



## FoxC63

WDWRook said:


> Can you purchase a 1 day memory maker that will include magic shots with the ghosts?



The information for Memory Maker has not been officially announced, when it does it will be posted on the first page of this thread on post #2 or #3 so keep checking there.  Those post are kept up to date.


----------



## FoxC63

I've been hunting the internet for information regarding Cinderellas dress, I could swear they have/had something on display at the Magic Kingdom - is this true?

TIA!


----------



## BebopBaloo

FoxC63 said:


> I've been hunting the internet for information regarding Cinderellas dress, I could swear they have/had something on display at the Magic Kingdom - is this true?
> 
> TIA!


Aurora's dress is on display in the princess themed shop in Fantasyland right behind the castle. It changes from pink to blue periodically.  Not sure if that's what you're thinking of?


----------



## FoxC63

BebopBaloo said:


> Aurora's dress is on display in the princess themed shop in Fantasyland right behind the castle. It changes from pink to blue periodically.  Not sure if that's what you're thinking of?



YES!!! Man I knew a dress was on display, but I thought it was Cinderellas - I was going nuts trying to find the article or anything on this no wonder I wasn't finding anything!

Thank you so much!
Cheers


----------



## BebopBaloo

[QUOTE="FoxC63, post: 56263587, member: 580914"

Thank you so much!
Cheers[/QUOTE]
Happy to help!


----------



## RealRickButler

Sorry if this has already been asked... Does anyone have an estimate on how many tickets are sold for each night? My wife and I are going on Thursday Sept 29th.


----------



## FoxC63

RealRickButler said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked... Does anyone have an estimate on how many tickets are sold for each night? My wife and I are going on Thursday Sept 29th.



Disney NEVER releases this information.  It's not about how many tickets are sold but the fact that people who did not buy tickets don't leave creating long lines.


----------



## Jenny Sanders

*Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*

No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 7 p.m. start of the party. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-7pm time period (FP+ Times are from 3:30-6:30pm), before the party officially begins. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much.
I just called Disney to ask about this yesterday, because my time to book FP+ is coming up...the person from Guest Services said this is not true...I tried to link my ticket for MNSSHP and the site wouldn't let me link it either...HELP!!!  Am I getting the wrong information from Disney?


----------



## monique5

Jenny Sanders said:


> *Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*
> 
> No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 7 p.m. start of the party. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-7pm time period (FP+ Times are from 3:30-6:30pm), before the party officially begins. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much.
> I just called Disney to ask about this yesterday, because my time to book FP+ is coming up...the person from Guest Services said this is not true...I tried to link my ticket for MNSSHP and the site wouldn't let me link it either...HELP!!!  Am I getting the wrong information from Disney?



Yes. PP have already reported booking FP+. Selections are 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30 & 5:30-6:30.

Tickets should have automatically linked in MDE. If not, try MDE online (computer), not phone. Go to Link My Tickets, enter Ticket Confirmation # from website; should have received email and with ticket order too. You can also see Post #2 for more detailed FP+ and link for FP+ special ticket events.


----------



## Lynne G

Just received my spooky Mickey ears from the Disney Store today.  Getting closer!


----------



## jcemom

Jenny Sanders said:


> *Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*
> 
> No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 7 p.m. start of the party. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-7pm time period (FP+ Times are from 3:30-6:30pm), before the party officially begins. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much.
> I just called Disney to ask about this yesterday, because my time to book FP+ is coming up...the person from Guest Services said this is not true...I tried to link my ticket for MNSSHP and the site wouldn't let me link it either...HELP!!!  Am I getting the wrong information from Disney?


I bought tickets to two parties and was able to make FP+ for both nights. The tickets linked automatically when I purchased them from the website. I do not have regular tickets for those days, so it was definitely the MNSSHP tickets that allowed me to book FP.


----------



## FoxC63

Jenny Sanders said:


> *Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*
> 
> No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 7 p.m. start of the party. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-7pm time period (FP+ Times are from 3:30-6:30pm), before the party officially begins. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much.
> I just called Disney to ask about this yesterday, because my time to book FP+ is coming up...the person from Guest Services said this is not true...I tried to link my ticket for MNSSHP and the site wouldn't let me link it either...HELP!!!  Am I getting the wrong information from Disney?



Are you at your 30 day mark?


----------



## FoxC63

Did anyone else read that Sum of all Thrills is closing?  Here's what has me confused:

However, earlier this week something weird happened: The Sum of All Thrills completely disappeared from the Epcot guide map. And if that wasn't concerning enough, just yesterday, the Sum of All Thrills website (which allows guests to check out their ride after they return home) put up a notice that ride replays will only be available for guest review until June 30, 2016. Even though Disney hasn't quite confirmed as much yet, the writing is on the wall: The Sum of All Thrills is closing...and soon.
According to anonymous reports from Cast Members who work at Innoventions, the final day for this attraction could be as soon as one week from now, on May 27. Again, while we’ve heard no confirmation as yet from Disney, Innoventions exhibits hardly ever receive much advance notice when they lose sponsorship and close down, which means a hasty move like this is hardly out of the ordinary and unfortunately very plausible.

Here's the site: theme park tourist . com / news / sum of all thrills
Is this true?
UGH!  I cannot get the link to work! The above is where I read it.


----------



## monique5

*News
*
Club Villain discount for Tables in Wonderland, $99 ($129).

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/08/club-...ount-nights-for-tables-in-wonderland-members/
---
Reported by @rteetz 

Umm, So maybe tickets not selling.


----------



## Raimiette

Jenny Sanders said:


> *Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*
> 
> No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 7 p.m. start of the party. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-7pm time period (FP+ Times are from 3:30-6:30pm), before the party officially begins. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much.
> I just called Disney to ask about this yesterday, because my time to book FP+ is coming up...the person from Guest Services said this is not true...I tried to link my ticket for MNSSHP and the site wouldn't let me link it either...HELP!!!  Am I getting the wrong information from Disney?



Its definitely not the right information.  I only have a party booked for September 8th and was able to choose 3 FP+ reservations today.


----------



## monique5

*News --- On DPB Today*

MSEP leaving MK on Oct 9th and heading to DL.


http://bit.ly/2b09LKX


----------



## mickey1968

WDWRook said:


> Can you purchase a 1 day memory maker that will include magic shots with the ghosts?


Yes, you can. That is what I have done that a couple of times just for my party day then I do character meets all day that day before the party too!


----------



## FoxC63

Jenny Sanders said:


> *Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*
> 
> No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 7 p.m. start of the party. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-7pm time period (FP+ Times are from 3:30-6:30pm), before the party officially begins. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much.
> I just called Disney to ask about this yesterday, because my time to book FP+ is coming up...the person from Guest Services said this is not true...I tried to link my ticket for MNSSHP and the site wouldn't let me link it either...HELP!!!  Am I getting the wrong information from Disney?





Raimiette said:


> Its definitely not the right information.  I only have a party booked for September 8th and was able to choose 3 FP+ reservations today.



The information is CORRECT you're just reading it wrong.  "You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-7pm time period (FP+ Times are from 3:30-6:30pm), before the party officially begins. "


----------



## pangyal

Well, I feel old. I went on Amazon to look for fun costumes and was shocked that everything was so....dare I say it...slutty. 

My options as a blonde are limited without a wig, I'm seeing. 

Does everyone wear Disney themed costumes or do people mix them up? I found a really fun (and more prudish ha ha ha) costume of Daphne from Scooby Doo but am not sure if it would "fit in".


----------



## jcemom

pangyal said:


> Well, I feel old. I went on Amazon to look for fun costumes and was shocked that everything was so....dare I say it...slutty.
> 
> My options as a blonde are limited without a wig, I'm seeing.
> 
> Does everyone wear Disney themed costumes or do people mix them up? I found a really fun (and more prudish ha ha ha) costume of Daphne from Scooby Doo but am not sure if it would "fit in".


I know exactly what you mean about the costumes! Everything is "sexy" now. A few years ago I went to the local costume store to look for stuff for DH and I for a party we were going to. I could be a sexy pirate, sexy Snow White, a sexy nurse, etc. Good grief.

Not everyone wears Disney costumes. There are lots of non Disney characters represented, as well as just regular everyday type stuff, like crayons lol. DD was a Monster High doll one year, and got her picture taken with another guest who was dressed as Steve from Minecraft haha.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> If it wasn't for this web site I would have missed out on so many magic shots.  She keeps the site up to date and I found it very helpful!  I cannot wait to go back to Disney!
> http://capturingmagic.me/a-guide-to-disney-world-magic-shots



And the site includes link for magic shots specific to MNSSHP.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I dunno I tend to find not going overboard with the costumes makes for better photos - KISS keep it simple silly is a good term this is one of my favorite photos from last year


----------



## Meg726

Hi there!  I'm going to Disney from Sept 24-Oct 2.  We have 15 people going and planning has been ... difficult.  Haha.  I just purchased my MNSSHP tickets for myself, my husband and 3 kids for Sept 25.  While I know there is no way to actually KNOW this... do you think that date will sell out before we go?  My BIL is not a planner so I don't see him buying tickets ahead of time and my kids will be bummed if their cousins can't get in.  TIA!

Sorry if I posted this in the wrong thread!  New here!


----------



## pangyal

Check the first page of the thread, it has great info about when parties sold out last year !


----------



## pangyal

Well, I've narrowed it down to slutty Thor, slutty Alice, slutty Cinderella, slutty Daphne, slutty Dorothy, slutty Queen of Hearts, or slutty Mad Hatter.

SERIOUSLY frustrated at the lack of normal costumes out there!!!


----------



## Meg726

pangyal said:


> Check the first page of the thread, it has great info about when parties sold out last year !



Thank you so much!!


----------



## FoxC63

pangyal said:


> Well, I feel old. I went on Amazon to look for fun costumes and was shocked that everything was so....dare I say it...slutty.
> 
> My options as a blonde are limited without a wig, I'm seeing.
> 
> Does everyone wear Disney themed costumes or do people mix them up? I found a really fun (and more prudish ha ha ha) costume of Daphne from Scooby Doo but am not sure if it would "fit in".



Scooby-Doo sounds fun!  If I had blonde hair:  I dream of Jeannie would be my first choice!  She's such a fun character.


----------



## pangyal

FoxC63 said:


> Scooby-Doo sounds fun!  If I had blonde hair:  I dream of Jeannie would be my first choice!  She's such a fun character.



O/T but I used to LOVE that show!!! I watched every day when I came home from school on the "retro TV" channel.

They sadly don't have any Jeannie costumes on any of the sties I've checked, probably because it's not slutty enough.

The Daphne costume has extremely bad reviews. "I might as well have worn a paper bag and stuck my finger in an electric socket and it would have looked better and less cheap than this costume" LOLOLOLOL


----------



## FoxC63

pangyal said:


> O/T but I used to LOVE that show!!! I watched every day when I came home from school on the "retro TV" channel.



I love how this costume was made (see left), it has a high waist which covers, well let's just call them 'baby bumps'.  The original one goes below the belly button, suck it in Barbra Eden!


----------



## FoxC63

pangyal said:


> Well, I've narrowed it down to slutty Thor, slutty Alice, slutty Cinderella, slutty Daphne, slutty Dorothy, slutty Queen of Hearts, or slutty Mad Hatter.
> 
> SERIOUSLY frustrated at the lack of normal costumes out there!!!



You should invest in a good seamstress then sell your costume because you are not alone in the search for non slutty costumes!


----------



## boomgoesthemickey

pangyal said:


> Well, I've narrowed it down to slutty Thor, slutty Alice, slutty Cinderella, slutty Daphne, slutty Dorothy, slutty Queen of Hearts, or slutty Mad Hatter.
> 
> SERIOUSLY frustrated at the lack of normal costumes out there!!!


There's a bunch of non revealing costume variants of the characters you listed on amazon especially alice, queen of hearts and hatter.


----------



## pigletto

pangyal said:


> Well, I feel old. I went on Amazon to look for fun costumes and was shocked that everything was so....dare I say it...slutty.
> 
> My options as a blonde are limited without a wig, I'm seeing.
> 
> Does everyone wear Disney themed costumes or do people mix them up? I found a really fun (and more prudish ha ha ha) costume of Daphne from Scooby Doo but am not sure if it would "fit in".


I've noticed the same when looking for costumes in the last decade or so. I have a 19 year old dd and when she had a party or something she wanted a costume for it was always a challenge finding something that wasn't ridiculous. They just stick the word "sexy" in front of all the womens costumes. "Sexy Nurse", "Sexy Vampire", "Sexy Grilled Cheese Sandwich" ... Ok maybe not the last one.  And it's all cheap garbage. 

We aren't going in a Disney themed costumes.. DS12 and I chose Dr Who themed stuff, and from what I've seen in pictures, many people wear costumes that aren't Disney. I think you'd be fine.


----------



## FoxC63

Last night I asked this question: 
Did anyone else read that Sum of all Thrills is closing? Here's what has me confused:

However, earlier this week something weird happened: The Sum of All Thrills completely disappeared from the Epcot guide map. And if that wasn't concerning enough, just yesterday, the Sum of All Thrills website (which allows guests to check out their ride after they return home) put up a notice that ride replays will only be available for guest review until June 30, 2016. Even though Disney hasn't quite confirmed as much yet, the writing is on the wall: The Sum of All Thrills is closing...and soon.
According to anonymous reports from Cast Members who work at Innoventions, the final day for this attraction could be as soon as one week from now, on May 27. Again, while we’ve heard no confirmation as yet from Disney, Innoventions exhibits hardly ever receive much advance notice when they lose sponsorship and close down, which means a hasty move like this is hardly out of the ordinary and unfortunately very plausible.

Here's the site: theme park tourist . com / news / sum of all thrills

Is this true?

UGH! I cannot get the link to work! The above is where I read it.


----------



## Jenny Sanders

monique5 said:


> Yes. PP have already reported booking FP+. Selections are 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30 & 5:30-6:30.
> 
> Tickets should have automatically linked in MDE. If not, try MDE online (computer), not phone. Go to Link My Tickets, enter Ticket Confirmation # from website; should have received email and with ticket order too. You can also see Post #2 for more detailed FP+ and link for FP+ special ticket events.





FoxC63 said:


> Are you at your 30 day mark?



Here's the problem...the tickets show up on MDE (computer).  However, it won't accept confirmation number yet.  Is this because I'm not eligible to book FP+ quite yet?  The party I'm attending is on October 23rd...Shouldn't I be able to at least link tickets now????  Then, when is the exact date I can officially book FP+???  Thanks for any help you can all give me...


----------



## FoxC63

Jenny Sanders said:


> Here's the problem...the tickets show up on MDE (computer).  However, it won't accept confirmation number yet.  Is this because I'm not eligible to book FP+ quite yet?  The party I'm attending is on October 23rd...Shouldn't I be able to at least link tickets now????  Then, when is the exact date I can officially book FP+???  Thanks for any help you can all give me...



YES!  And you are ONLY entitled 3 FP+ per day.


----------



## Jenny Sanders

So FoxC63, are you saying tix won't link because it's too soon???


----------



## Jenny Sanders

Also FoxC63, I'm staying onsite, so when can I book FP+???


----------



## FoxC63

In terms of linking your MNSSHP tickets they should automatically appear in your MDE account provided you purchased them online.  
IF you purchased them via Parksaver or Undercovertourist you would have to manually enter the codes.


----------



## unbrelievable

For all the ladies who are struggling to find a costume, besides amazon, there's also target. This is what I got when I ran a search for adult disney costumes. I thought they had a decent selection of costumes that provide a fairly good amount of coverage. 

As for me, BF and I are going as Judy Hopps and Nick Wilde! Just gotta make myself a vest.


----------



## jcemom

FoxC63 said:


> Last night I asked this question:
> Did anyone else read that Sum of all Thrills is closing? Here's what has me confused:
> 
> However, earlier this week something weird happened: The Sum of All Thrills completely disappeared from the Epcot guide map. And if that wasn't concerning enough, just yesterday, the Sum of All Thrills website (which allows guests to check out their ride after they return home) put up a notice that ride replays will only be available for guest review until June 30, 2016. Even though Disney hasn't quite confirmed as much yet, the writing is on the wall: The Sum of All Thrills is closing...and soon.
> According to anonymous reports from Cast Members who work at Innoventions, the final day for this attraction could be as soon as one week from now, on May 27. Again, while we’ve heard no confirmation as yet from Disney, Innoventions exhibits hardly ever receive much advance notice when they lose sponsorship and close down, which means a hasty move like this is hardly out of the ordinary and unfortunately very plausible.
> 
> Here's the site: theme park tourist . com / news / sum of all thrills
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> UGH! I cannot get the link to work! The above is where I read it.


The Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party (at Magic Kingdom) thread is a weird place to post about an Epcot attraction.

Anyway, there has been no official announcement by Disney that Sum is closing, but it wouldn't surprise me as pretty much everything else in Innoventions has been closed as sponsorship is lost. Sum lost its sponsorship, so its time is almost certainly limited, but there is no way to pinpoint a closing date at this point.


----------



## FoxC63

Jenny Sanders said:


> Also FoxC63, I'm staying onsite, so when can I book FP+???



This is a two part answer.  First if your planning on going to the parks with base tickets you would make your FP+ reservations within your 60 day window.  Second you only get 3 FP+ PER DAY so no double dipping.  Some people make a generic MDE account just for the MNSSHP tickets so they can add 3 more FP+ at the 30 day window - but is this smart?


----------



## FoxC63

jcemom said:


> The Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party (at Magic Kingdom) thread is a weird place to post about an Epcot attraction.
> 
> Anyway, there has been no official announcement by Disney that Sum is closing, but it wouldn't surprise me as pretty much everything else in Innoventions has been closed as sponsorship is lost. Sum lost its sponsorship, so its time is almost certainly limited, but there is no way to pinpoint a closing date at this point.



I'm making my HALLOWEEN itinerary


----------



## Jenny Sanders

Just attending the party.


----------



## Jenny Sanders

My tix are in the account, so when am I able to book FP+, 60 days out????


----------



## FoxC63

Jenny Sanders said:


> Just attending the party.



You cannot book your 3 FP+ at this time, 30 day window.  Also I'm still not getting why you cannot add your tickets to your MDE account.  Where did you get your tickets?


----------



## Cluelyss

Jenny Sanders said:


> My tix are in the account, so when am I able to book FP+, 60 days out????


If you have an onsite reservation, yes.


----------



## Jenny Sanders

I got the tickets on line at Disney when I booked my hotel (Grand Floridian).  The tix are in the account.  I can see them under tickets, HOWEVER, they will not link.


----------



## famy27

pangyal said:


> Well, I've narrowed it down to slutty Thor, slutty Alice, slutty Cinderella, slutty Daphne, slutty Dorothy, slutty Queen of Hearts, or slutty Mad Hatter.
> 
> SERIOUSLY frustrated at the lack of normal costumes out there!!!



I felt the same way, so I ended up ordering my costume from Etsy. There are so many cute options there at a variety of price points.


----------



## Jenny Sanders

I put in the confirmation number on the back of the hard ticket Disney sent me, and it says cannot accept at this time.  That's why I called Guest Services in the first place.  They told me I could not use that 3 hour window to book FP+for the party.


----------



## FoxC63

Jenny Sanders said:


> I got the tickets on line at Disney when I booked my hotel (Grand Floridian).  The tix are in the account.  I can see them under tickets, HOWEVER, they will not link.



Link to what the FP+ reservations? What date do you check in at GF?


----------



## GaryDis

Jenny Sanders said:


> I got the tickets on line at Disney when I booked my hotel (Grand Floridian).  The tix are in the account.  I can see them under tickets, HOWEVER, they will not link.


What do you mean by link?  If they're visible in your MDE account, they're already linked.


----------



## pigletto

FoxC63 said:


> Last night I asked this question:
> Did anyone else read that Sum of all Thrills is closing? Here's what has me confused:
> 
> However, earlier this week something weird happened: The Sum of All Thrills completely disappeared from the Epcot guide map. And if that wasn't concerning enough, just yesterday, the Sum of All Thrills website (which allows guests to check out their ride after they return home) put up a notice that ride replays will only be available for guest review until June 30, 2016. Even though Disney hasn't quite confirmed as much yet, the writing is on the wall: The Sum of All Thrills is closing...and soon.
> According to anonymous reports from Cast Members who work at Innoventions, the final day for this attraction could be as soon as one week from now, on May 27. Again, while we’ve heard no confirmation as yet from Disney, Innoventions exhibits hardly ever receive much advance notice when they lose sponsorship and close down, which means a hasty move like this is hardly out of the ordinary and unfortunately very plausible.
> 
> Here's the site: theme park tourist . com / news / sum of all thrills
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> UGH! I cannot get the link to work! The above is where I read it.


I had heard the rumour somewhere a few weeks ago. I am horribly claustrophobic so there was ZERO chance I was ever doing Sum of All Thrills. But my DS tried it for the first time in May and declared it the "best experience ever!" so he will be disappointed.

To be honest Innoventions looks more and more hollow every time we go, so I am hoping all of these closures are a push toward putting fresh things in those spaces. That area of Epcot really needs some love. I think I read about Ellen's Energy Adventure closing in the same rumour post.


----------



## pigletto

Jenny Sanders said:


> My tix are in the account, so when am I able to book FP+, 60 days out????


I am the same, I only have a one night reservation and MNSSHP tickets in my MDE account. I believe from prior trips that when our 60 day window opens we will be able to make FP+ reservations. It's telling us now that we don't have a ticket linked  because it's not our time yet.


----------



## FoxC63

pigletto said:


> They just stick the word "sexy" in front of all the womens costumes. "Sexy Nurse", "Sexy Vampire", "Sexy Grilled Cheese Sandwich" ... Ok maybe not the last one.  And it's all cheap garbage.



Store bought costumes can be expensive while the fabric is cheap quality but what I noticed too is how light weight some can be and this is a good thing especially for those of you traveling during September and earlier in October.


----------



## HollyMD

I have a quick question about Club Villain- if we do the 8:30 one, and it last and hour 1/2 to two hours, which is well after park close, will there be buses to take us back to the resort, or will we need to find an alternate means of transportation?


----------



## Melissakay1q

pangyal said:


> Well, I've narrowed it down to slutty Thor, slutty Alice, slutty Cinderella, slutty Daphne, slutty Dorothy, slutty Queen of Hearts, or slutty Mad Hatter.
> 
> SERIOUSLY frustrated at the lack of normal costumes out there!!!



Last year I saw slutto Chucky and slutto Freddy. There's nothing sexier than someone who wants to kill you then hustle afterward.


----------



## Melissakay1q

pigletto said:


> I've noticed the same when looking for costumes in the last decade or so. I have a 19 year old dd and when she had a party or something she wanted a costume for it was always a challenge finding something that wasn't ridiculous. They just stick the word "sexy" in front of all the womens costumes. "Sexy Nurse", "Sexy Vampire", "Sexy Grilled Cheese Sandwich" ... Ok maybe not the last one.  And it's all cheap garbage.
> 
> We aren't going in a Disney themed costumes.. DS12 and I chose Dr Who themed stuff, and from what I've seen in pictures, many people wear costumes that aren't Disney. I think you'd be fine.



Would you settle for sexy taco?


----------



## Cluelyss

HollyMD said:


> I have a quick question about Club Villain- if we do the 8:30 one, and it last and hour 1/2 to two hours, which is well after park close, will there be buses to take us back to the resort, or will we need to find an alternate means of transportation?


Yes, there will be busses.


----------



## Cluelyss

pigletto said:


> I am the same, I only have a one night reservation and MNSSHP tickets in my MDE account. I believe from prior trips that when our 60 day window opens we will be able to make FP+ reservations. It's telling us now that we don't have a ticket linked  because it's not our time yet.


Exactly this @Jenny Sanders


----------



## monique5

Jenny Sanders said:


> Here's the problem...*the tickets show up on MDE (computer)*.  However, it won't accept confirmation number yet.  Is this because I'm not eligible to book FP+ quite yet?  *The party I'm attending is on October 23rd.*..Shouldn't I be able to at least link tickets now????  Then, when is the exact date I can officially book FP+???  Thanks for any help you can all give me...





Jenny Sanders said:


> I got the tickets on line at Disney when *I booked my hotel (Grand Floridian).  The tix are in the account.*  I can see them under tickets, HOWEVER, they will not link.





Jenny Sanders said:


> I put in the confirmation number on the back of the hard ticket Disney sent me, and it says cannot accept at this time.  That's why I called Guest Services in the first place.  *They told me I could not use that 3 hour window to book FP+for the party.*



*If the ticket's are showing in MDE, THEY are linked.* *Do you have MYW tickets and MNSSHP tickets or just MNSSHP tickets?* FP+ reservations are 60D out for onsite guests and 30D for offsite guests. *YOU can make FP+ with just MNSSHP tickets,* PP have already reported this (so Disney hasn't changed guidelines). 

August 24th is FP+ day for October 23rd. However, is 10/23 your check-in day? If have MYW tickets too, FP+ is 60D prior to Date X. But if only have, MNSSHP tickets, you can't make FP+ selections until 8/24 with onsite resort reservation. You can't access FP+ until your 60D/30D time, unless you are AP holder. When tickets linked to reservation, only view FP+, when FP+ window opens.


----------



## monique5

*21D Until the 1st MNSSHP!*


----------



## Jenny Sanders

Thank you monique5.  I just have MNSSHP tix.  My check in at the Grand Floridian is October 23rd.  I just don't understand why there isn't a countdown on MDE for FP+ like when i just have regular MYW tix.  It'll say in blah blah days you can reserve your FP+...


----------



## Jenny Sanders

Just spoke to IT.  Everything is good, and I will be able to book FP+ on August 24th.  There's no countdown, because I just have party tix.  I will be able to log in on August 24th and make selections...


----------



## Disneymom1126

4 Days till I make FP+ selections...for the LOVE OF MICKEY would they just update the October park hours and entertainment schedule already!!!  \rant


----------



## EvilQueen1

Disneymom1126 said:


> 4 Days till I make FP+ selections...for the LOVE OF MICKEY would they just update the October park hours and entertainment schedule already!!!  \rant



OMG, I'm thinking the same thing! I can make FP+ on Tuesday 8/16 and they will NOT update Oct!!! Ugh.


----------



## monique5

Jenny Sanders said:


> Thank you monique5.  I just have MNSSHP tix.  My check in at the Grand Floridian is October 23rd.  I just don't understand why there isn't a countdown on MDE for FP+ like when i just have regular MYW tix.  It'll say in blah blah days you can reserve your FP+...





Jenny Sanders said:


> Just spoke to IT.  Everything is good, and I will be able to book FP+ on August 24th.  There's no countdown, because I just have party tix.  I will be able to log in on August 24th and make selections...



@Jenny Sanders -- Posted before I could reply again. Yes, as noted earlier, if only party tickets your FP+ date is 8/24 since onsite. And can't view since only MNSSHP tickets. Unfortunately, all CMs are not informed about guidelines, especially special ticket events. That's why we have these threads -- PP will let you know. Post #1 & #2 contains current info, if not 2015 is noted, and once 2016 info is released, is updated. So, Post #1 & OP post were correct regarding FP+, we wouldn't lead you wrong. But I know it can be frustrating. That's why we like to post what OP actual reports. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## monique5

Removed


----------



## Jenny Sanders

Thanks Monique!!!!  You were very helpful!


----------



## bryana

Per Instagram, there will be an unboxing video reveal for this years merch posted on the Disney Parks Blog tomorrow.

Edit to add: https://www.instagram.com/p/BI_G_eoh3BL/


----------



## monique5

bryana said:


> Per Instagram, there will be an unboxing video reveal for this years merch posted on the Disney Parks Blog tomorrow.
> 
> Edit to add: https://www.instagram.com/p/BI_G_eoh3BL/



, Thanks for link which includes short video, but definitely no spoiler.  I've checked DPB faithfully everyday waiting on this.  Last year, a non- official site beat them to it on August 8th. So figured they would want to be 1st this year, but one never knows. Hope it's some good merchandise.


----------



## anneboleyn

I will be at Disney World in 28 days and at MNSSHP in 31 days!! It will be September before we know it


----------



## pangyal

unbrelievable said:


> For all the ladies who are struggling to find a costume, besides amazon, there's also target. This is what I got when I ran a search for adult disney costumes. I thought they had a decent selection of costumes that provide a fairly good amount of coverage.
> 
> As for me, BF and I are going as Judy Hopps and Nick Wilde! Just gotta make myself a vest.


I wish we had Target here . Canada is highly limited for costumes.

I love your idea!!! I was thinking Disgust from Inside Out, but I think it would make a better group costume like yours .


----------



## CMNJ

pangyal said:


> I wish we had Target here . Canada is highly limited for costumes.
> 
> I love your idea!!! I was thinking Disgust from Inside Out, but I think it would make a better group costume like yours .


No target-how sad!


----------



## pangyal

Melissakay1q said:


> Would you settle for sexy taco?



This completely made my day.


----------



## pangyal

CMNJ said:


> No target-how sad!


We had it briefly about three years ago, they lost $5 billion in the space of a year and bam! Gone.


----------



## CMNJ

pangyal said:


> We had it briefly about three years ago, they lost $5 billion in the space of a year and bam! Gone.


wow that's crazy it did so poorly


----------



## Amunet

bryana said:


> Per Instagram, there will be an unboxing video reveal for this years merch posted on the Disney Parks Blog tomorrow.
> 
> Edit to add: https://www.instagram.com/p/BI_G_eoh3BL/


Thank you so much! Been waiting forever to see the merch


----------



## keishashadow

Finally, settled upon a day.  Since Columbus Day was downright nasty last year, doing the Tuesday afterwards instead - October 11th

Now hoping all who felt the same way last year, don't do the same


----------



## monique5

*14D Until I make my FP+ Selections!!! Woo-hoo!
*
@FoxC63 -


----------



## monique5

*30D Until the 1st Minnie's Halloween Dine (September 12-November 6 @ DHS)!
*
Please post photos and feedback. TIA!


----------



## monique5

*10D Until The MNSSHP Days of Trivia! *
*
*
@FoxC63 - Thanks for the idea!


----------



## goofynut41

Does anybody know when the MNSSHP t-shirts will be on-line to purchase? I wanted to get one before we go because our party is the first night we are there.


----------



## monique5

goofynut41 said:


> Does anybody know when the MNSSHP t-shirts will be on-line to purchase? I wanted to get one before we go because our party is the first night we are there.



As of now only AP T-shirts available. MNSSHP merchandise reveal hasn't even occurred.


----------



## mdb78

Jenny Sanders said:


> Just spoke to IT.  Everything is good, and I will be able to book FP+ on August 24th.  There's no countdown, because I just have party tix.  I will be able to log in on August 24th and make selections...



I'm like you and only have mnsshp tix with my resort reservations.  I know you got your date already, but when you log into your mde (on the computer, not phone) you can see a countdown for online check-in when you scroll down to the "my plans" section.  The window for online check-in also opens up at 60 days.  I did that when I was too lazy to do the math and wanted to know when I can start selecting my FP.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

*Disney Parks Blog Unboxed – Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 2016*
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ed-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-2016/

Merchandise created for this event will be released during Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party and will be available while supplies last. These items will not be available via the Shop Disney Parks app or the Disney Parks online store.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *Disney Parks Blog Unboxed – Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 2016*
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ed-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-2016/
> 
> Merchandise created for this event will be released during Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party and will be available while supplies last. These items will not be available via the Shop Disney Parks app or the Disney Parks online store.


I hope they have the MNSSHP shirt in something other than black.  We normally get the orange ones.  Like the hocus pocus ones, those are cool.  And the purple ladies cut shirt.  Looks like these will be in storybook circus this year instead of the corner of the Emporium.


----------



## anneboleyn

I NEED that black shirt! It is adorable! I wish they had them for sale on the Parks app so that I could have it for my trip. Oh well. Let's hope they stop people from buying 30+ at a time this year!


----------



## publix subs

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS i love it all


----------



## Amunet

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *Disney Parks Blog Unboxed – Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 2016*
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ed-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-2016/
> 
> Merchandise created for this event will be released during Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party and will be available while supplies last. These items will not be available via the Shop Disney Parks app or the Disney Parks online store.



YAY!!! 

I'm so excited for those pins ^_^ Definitely getting a hocus pocus t-shirt  The magic band design is very blah 
BUT very excited ^_^ Cant wait to find out what this year's special treats are during the party!


----------



## DiannaVM

I would love a Hocus Pocus shirt, althought a MNSSHP shirt would be nice too. I saw last year they had long sleeved ones, I hope they have some again. Also I hope they still have some in stock (in our sizes) by the time we during one of the last parties -_-


----------



## pigletto

I'd love the ornament as our family collects an ornament or two on every trip. I am guessing there is zero chance of me getting one since we are going to the second last party of the year.


----------



## crazy4wdw

monique5 said:


> *Disney Parks Blog Unboxed – Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 2016*
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ed-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-2016/



I hope I'm able to get one of the t-shirts.  I'm going to one the later parties (10/25) so they may be gone by then.


----------



## lntx

Thanks for posting the link!  It all looks great!  But BOO HISS to whoever made the decision to only sell these items in park and not online!  I would be ok with that decision if I could be ensured that when I attend the 10/30 party that all merchandise will still be available.  But I understand from reading here that that has not been the case in years past.  Just trying to give you even more of my $$, Disney!  lol


----------



## publix subs

crazy4wdw said:


> I hope I'm able to get one of the t-shirts.  I'm going to one the later parties (10/25) so they may be gone by then.


ill be there 9/16 if you want me to grab you one.


----------



## goofynut41

crazy4wdw said:


> I hope I'm able to get one of the t-shirts.  I'm going to one the later parties (10/25) so they may be gone by then.


Dad burn I wanted to get mine before I went so I could wear to the party.... Guess I'll have to buy it and change into it in the park.


----------



## goofynut41

anneboleyn said:


> I NEED that black shirt! It is adorable! I wish they had them for sale on the Parks app so that I could have it for my trip. Oh well. Let's hope they stop people from buying 30+ at a time this year!


Me too need for my trip hope they sell them on-line so I can get for the party!!!


----------



## siskaren

lntx said:


> It all looks great!  But BOO HISS to whoever made the decision to only sell these items in park and not online!



Personally, I would say boo hiss to whoever thought it would be a good idea to sell party merchandise online. Party merchandise should only be available to those who spend the money to go to the parties.


----------



## famy27

At this time, three weeks from today, I will be at MNSSHP. DH and DD4 have their costumes already, and DD10 and I should have ours today or Monday. Can't wait to get home tonight to see if it's on my doorstep.


----------



## michelepa

Attending my first party on September 2nd~ can someone tell me if those items in the reveal will be the only Halloween items available in the stores?

Does Disney usually release some other Halloween items on the app or online?

Not too excited about the shirts


----------



## FoxC63

pangyal said:


> We had it briefly about three years ago, they lost $5 billion in the space of a year and bam! Gone.



I remember this - I was shocked!


----------



## FoxC63

goofynut41 said:


> Does anybody know when the MNSSHP t-shirts will be on-line to purchase? I wanted to get one before we go because our party is the first night we are there.



Disney Park Shop App just listed a new category "Halloween Merchandise" and if you scroll through "New Arrivals" you'll see other Halloween merchandise plus they are offering 'Spend X Get % off'.  We're having horrid weather and my phone was having trouble going through everything.


----------



## FoxC63

michelepa said:


> Attending my first party on September 2nd~ can someone tell me if those items in the reveal will be the only Halloween items available in the stores?
> 
> Does Disney usually release some other Halloween items on the app or online?
> 
> Not too excited about the shirts



I wrote about this a few pages back and included links to last years merchandise, but to answer your question Disney sells "some" items in all categories; online, in-store and app.


----------



## FoxC63

I am not a fan of the shirts either, last years were more colorful and fun.


I do like the Hocus Pocus ornament and pin but I do not have my hopes up of being able to purchase them.  Disney allows people to purchase up to 25 items in one transaction then they are sold on Ebay and other sites this not only included the above merchandise but also Zero Premium Popcorn Bucket.


----------



## Amunet

FoxC63 said:


> I am not a fan of the shirts either, last years were more colorful and fun.
> View attachment 187506
> 
> I do like the Hocus Pocus ornament and pin but I do not have my hopes up of being able to purchase them.  Disney allows people to purchase up to 25 items in one transaction then they are sold on Ebay and other sites this not only included the above merchandise but also Zero Premium Popcorn Bucket.
> View attachment 187507


Omg is that popcorn bucket coming back this year?!


----------



## FoxC63

Amunet said:


> Omg is that popcorn bucket coming back this year?!



No, not that I'm aware of.  This was last years and people were buying 25 of them at a time!  So sad.  I look forward to seeing this years popcorn bucket, seeing is the key word, they will not be around when we arrive Oct 27.


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> *
> NEWS*
> 
> *Disney Parks Blog Unboxed – Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 2016*
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ed-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-2016/
> 
> Merchandise created for this event will be released during Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party and will be available while supplies last. These items will not be available via the Shop Disney Parks app or the Disney Parks online store.





michelepa said:


> Attending my first party on September 2nd~ can someone tell me if those items in the reveal will be the only Halloween items available in the stores?
> 
> Does Disney usually release some other Halloween items on the app or online?
> 
> Not too excited about the shirts



See above from OP. Only available during MNSSP, not online or on app. Yes, app and online has Halloween merchandise, not MNSSHP merchandise.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

lntx said:


> Thanks for posting the link!  It all looks great!  But BOO HISS to whoever made the decision to only sell these items in park and not online!  I would be ok with that decision if I could be ensured that when I attend the 10/30 party that all merchandise will still be available.  But I understand from reading here that that has not been the case in years past.  Just trying to give you even more of my $$, Disney!  lol



Don't be too disheartened. Things do change. I was very upset that they released a bunch of merch after our September party. However, I did end up getting the HP Spelltacular magicband on the app after they said it wouldn't be there.


----------



## FoxC63

Any word on whether Oct. 31 has sold out yet?  I loved the poll you created that was fun!


----------



## michelepa

That stinks that people buy tons and put on ebay but I'm not surprised.

I do like the ornament and will buy ONE if they have it that first night.

I wanted to buy tshirts for the party as they will likely be our costumes and souvenirs since tween DD doesnt want either of us in costumes ("so embarassing").

I normally find this response amusing and do the opposite but I can't imagine what costume i could wear and be comfortable in almost 100 degrees maybe put a medal around my neck and go as an olympic runner!

I too love the popcorn bucket akthough it doesn't look like one!


----------



## FoxC63

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Don't be too disheartened. Things do change. I was very upset that they released a bunch of merch after our September party. However, I did end up getting the HP Spelltacular magicband on the app after they said it wouldn't be there.



That was done during their second run, a lot of people were complaining they didn't have a chance to purchase the items when they were released in-store, thanks to the 25 limit.

I'm glad you got the phone case it's really beautiful, did they also have the shirts available via the app?


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Any word on whether Oct. 31 has sold out yet?  I loved the poll you created that was fun!



As of now no reported sold out parties.


----------



## FoxC63

michelepa said:


> That stinks that people buy tons and put on ebay but I'm not surprised.
> 
> I do like the ornament and will buy ONE if they have it that first night.
> 
> I wanted to buy tshirts for the party as they will likely be our costumes and souvenirs since tween DD doesnt want either of us in costumes ("so embarassing").
> 
> I normally find this response amusing and do the opposite but I can't imagine what costume i could wear and be comfortable in almost 100 degrees maybe put a medal around my neck and go as an olympic runner!
> 
> I too love the popcorn bucket akthough it doesn't look like one!



I hope my DS never has that attitude.  Ugh how sad.  My friend admitted to being this way when she was younger and regrets it big time.  She said she missed out on her childhood.  I get that.

I love the idea of the Olympic runner!   haven't heard of that costume yet.  You should check out Ralph Lauren site, not only are they the official sponsors for team USA but they have items available for purchase with the Olympic logo.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> As of now no reported sold out parties.



WOW!  And Disney thought they were all that!


----------



## FoxC63

What's up with the Main Street Electrical Parade Dining Package is it sold out or cancelled?


----------



## Jenny Sanders

FoxC63 said:


> What's up with the Main Street Electrical Parade Dining Package is it sold out or cancelled?



The parade is ending in October and moving to DL for a short engagement...


----------



## FoxC63

Jenny Sanders said:


> The parade is ending in October and moving to DL for a short engagement...



Yep, I got that but what about the Dining Package - has Disney cancelled these?  Just curious.


----------



## Jenny Sanders

I read that they are contacting guests to make other arrangements...


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> What's up with the Main Street Electrical Parade Dining Package is it sold out or cancelled?



It's still available, but MSEP is ending on October 9th & heading to DL.

EDIT: So guess dining packages will end then. I found available dates & times.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/main-street-electrical-parade-dining-package/


----------



## FoxC63

Jenny Sanders said:


> I read that they are contacting guests to make other arrangements...



Thanks, it's sad to see this go as it has been a favorite for many years.

Glad to see you got your links fixed.  I'm sorry I wasn't helpful but truthfully I've never come across anyone with this issue.  I hope you and your family have a great time!


----------



## Jenny Sanders

Thanks FOX!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Speaking about other arrangements, I just got notification that Sum of all Thrills is going!  Yeah, I'm posting this here - here, there what difference does it make? This is my Halloween trip not my Epcot trip!  
http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ls-and-storm-struck-to-close-in-september.htm


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> It's still available, but MSEP is ending on October 9th & heading to DL.
> 
> EDIT: So guess dining packages will end then. I found available dates & times.
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/main-street-electrical-parade-dining-package/



Yep, I saw that it was still on Disney's site but it just didn't make sense - so had to ask!  

What... am I allowed to post this question here or do I have to go somewhere else?!  Not asking really.  P.S. OP, this isn't about you - you know that right?


----------



## FoxC63

Is this normal  or ... D.D. (Disney Desperation)?
http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/annua...isney-passholder-friends-and-family-offer.htm


----------



## may12th

I've been obsessively checking wait times on the MDE app (I've got to obsessive over something until my trip) to be aware of times and trends and things and I just had a thought... Will they update wait times during the parties? We are going to the party on Oct. 20 and then have an MK day the next day. If I'm able to see this information I might switch around some fp+ to fit some more rides into the party time in order to make better use of my MK fp+ and maybe plan to sleep in a little on that day.


----------



## abnihon

I'm joining the party!
Wasn't planning to take my son to MNSSHP till he was a bit older but decided I couldn't wait!
He's 3.5.
We're just doing a long weekend trip and will attend the Oct 23rd party.
I got him a Pirates League appt for that afternoon.
And got myself a Wendy costume.
It will be first party for both of us!

Will probably fastpass Pirates, Haunted Mansion and Peter Pan.

I'm anxious to hear announcements on characters and snacks and reports from those going to earlier parties!


----------



## may12th

abnihon said:


> I'm joining the party!
> Wasn't planning to take my son to MNSSHP till he was a bit older but decided I couldn't wait!
> He's 3.5.
> We're just doing a long weekend trip and will attend the Oct 23rd party.
> I got him a Pirates League appt for that afternoon.
> And got myself a Wendy costume.
> It will be first party for both of us!
> 
> Will probably fastpass Pirates, Haunted Mansion and Peter Pan.
> 
> I'm anxious to hear announcements on characters and snacks and reports from those going to earlier parties!



Welcome! And... where did you find your Wendy costume? We have 7 in our group and we are all Peter Pan characters. My daughter (9) will be Wendy and I can't find her a costume that is not handmade and expensive!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Is this normal  or ... D.D. (Disney Desperation)?
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/annua...isney-passholder-friends-and-family-offer.htm



Saw that yesterday. Not a current AP holder, didn't renew, only had for 2 years. So not sure of what is normal, but guessing this isn't.


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> I'm joining the party!
> Wasn't planning to take my son to MNSSHP till he was a bit older but decided I couldn't wait!
> He's 3.5.  We're just doing a long weekend trip and will attend the Oct 23rd party.  I got him a Pirates League appt for that afternoon.  And got myself a Wendy costume.  It will be first party for both of us!



So glad you're going .... to have a wonderful time!


----------



## FoxC63

may12th said:


> Welcome! And... where did you find your Wendy costume? We have 7 in our group and we are all Peter Pan characters. My daughter (9) will be Wendy and I can't find her a costume that is not handmade and expensive!



https://www.disneystore.com/costume...-kids-alice-in-wonderland/mp/1409798/1000396/


----------



## abnihon

may12th said:


> Welcome! And... where did you find your Wendy costume? We have 7 in our group and we are all Peter Pan characters. My daughter (9) will be Wendy and I can't find her a costume that is not handmade and expensive!


This is what I bought!
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015...dy+costume&dpPl=1&dpID=41YQQRfJH1L&ref=plSrch


----------



## Amunet

michelepa said:


> since tween DD doesnt want either of us in costumes ("so embarassing").
> 
> I normally find this response amusing and do the opposite but I can't imagine what costume i could wear and be comfortable in almost 100 degrees



Maybe you guys can Disneybound ^_^
https://www.buzzfeed.com/kmallikarj...ney-characters?utm_term=.lnXDqWxAz#.kdN5qYeQE
And here's a website dedicated to ideas: http://disneybound.co
Likewise, pintrest has tons of ideas


----------



## kandb

Is the first day of MNSSHP on Sept. 2nd a popular date?  I would like to go but don't want to go if it's packed.


----------



## FoxC63

kandb said:


> Is the first day of MNSSHP on Sept. 2nd a popular date?  I would like to go but don't want to go if it's packed.



Well if it's any consolation it's not listed as sold out and considering it's coming up soon it might not be as busy - provided guest who do not have party tickets are removed from the park.  You should have a great time.


----------



## Cluelyss

kandb said:


> Is the first day of MNSSHP on Sept. 2nd a popular date?  I would like to go but don't want to go if it's packed.


The first party usually does sell out, but as there are a limited number of tickets sold each night, it won't be any more crowded than any other sell out. And even a sold out party is less crowded than a busy day at MK.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I'm all set and ready to go third year in a row nothing and I mean nothing puts you in the mood for a holiday like a Disney party.

I'm still awaiting character info.

I also can finally cheat on my diet my goal was to cheat while at Disney  - abs are overrated!


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

FoxC63 said:


> That was done during their second run, a lot of people were complaining they didn't have a chance to purchase the items when they were released in-store, thanks to the 25 limit.
> 
> I'm glad you got the phone case it's really beautiful, did they also have the shirts available via the app?



Oh wow. I knew they had to have a 2nd run for the shirts, but I didn't know that about the magicbands. Sadly I had a different phone at the time, so I didn't get the phone case. They did have the HP shirts on the app as well. Thankfully they came back in stock at the Emporium on our last party day, so we were able to get them while there.


----------



## alisonslp

any one get fastpasses yet for their party? Trying to gauge how many are available for that early evening time when we can get into the park. Particularly looking for the mine train


----------



## Sharongal74

alisonslp said:


> any one get fastpasses yet for their party? Trying to gauge how many are available for that early evening time when we can get into the park. Particularly looking for the mine train


I did mine at the 60 day mark for our trip (8 days before the party) and didn't have a problem.


----------



## Melanie415

Opinions about the MNSSHP dessert party? 
 We are going to two party nights. We also have 2 separate days 9-4 scheduled for MK.  Don't get me wrong, I like desserts just fine but am not super psyched about that part of it (don't need a lot of trick or treating either) but I was thinking  the reserved parade spot would be worth it as that is our priority for one night and the other night would be the Hocus Pocus show.  Just thought it may be overkill as we have a Wishes dessert party booked the night b4 our first party with the Hallowishes dessert party.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Melanie415 said:


> Opinions about the MNSSHP dessert party?
> We are going to two party nights. We also have 2 separate days 9-4 scheduled for MK.  Don't get me wrong, I like desserts just fine but am not super psyched about that part of it (don't need a lot of trick or treating either) but I was thinking  the reserved parade spot would be worth it as that is our priority for one night and the other night would be the Hocus Pocus show.  Just thought it may be overkill as we have a Wishes dessert party booked the night b4 our first party with the Hallowishes dessert party.



We thought it was fine, but not something we'd do again. The desserts were mediocre, and I felt like our dessert party time could've been better spent doing party meet n greets or riding short line rides. The best part was the convenience of being able to show up at the last minute and get a curbside view of the parade with plenty of room around us and unlimited bottles of water.


----------



## clairenutter

I am going to be in Orlando end of September start of October. Never been at this time of the year. We are going to MNSSHP on the 7th of October. I can't wait. The info in this thread is brilliant! Thank you.


----------



## jcemom

alisonslp said:


> any one get fastpasses yet for their party? Trying to gauge how many are available for that early evening time when we can get into the park. Particularly looking for the mine train


I chose FP+ for our first party at 60 days out and everything was available. I even changed them around for a few days with no problems. We decided to add a second party at 46 days out and there were no Mine Train FP available. I didn't keep checking but something might have opened up. We had them for the first party and if we want to ride again we'll jump in line close to midnight.


----------



## butternut

If you buy a party ticket for a certain night and find you need to switch to a different night during your stay, can you?


----------



## bryana

FoxC63 said:


> Yep, I saw that it was still on Disney's site but it just didn't make sense - so had to ask!
> 
> What... am I allowed to post this question here or do I have to go somewhere else?!  Not asking really.  P.S. OP, this isn't about you - you know that right?



I'm not sure why you are so uppity about someone saying this isn't the right thread to ask questions about things unrelated to the Party; it is true. This is a thread about the party, not about halloween timed trips in general. The best way to get the correct audience who might be able to answer your questions would be to make your own thread or search for previously made ones about the same topic.


----------



## monique5

butternut said:


> If you buy a party ticket for a certain night and find you need to switch to a different night during your stay, can you?



Officially (per Disney website), party tickets tickets are nonrefundable. However, guests have reported that they have been able to change tickets to another party night, if it's not a sold out party. As of today, there are not any reported sold out parties.


----------



## anneboleyn

bryana said:


> I'm not sure why you are so uppity about someone saying this isn't the right thread to ask questions about things unrelated to the Party; it is true. This is a thread about the party, not about halloween timed trips in general. The best way to get the correct audience who might be able to answer your questions would be to make your own thread or search for previously made ones about the same topic.



She wasn't being "uppity." People always veer off topic, no matter what the thread is about. I don't think there is any reason to get bent out of shape about it. If you would read through this thread in particular, you will see that there are friendly conversations about all sorts of things. And there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## jcemom

anneboleyn said:


> She wasn't being "uppity." People always veer off topic, no matter what the thread is about. I don't think there is any reason to get bent out of shape about it. If you would read through this thread in particular, you will see that there are friendly conversations about all sorts of things. And there is nothing wrong with that.


Since it was in response to MY reply, I'll jump in and say I did find it rather uppity, lol, but whatever. I don't really care. Said poster asked the same question twice and got no response because this wasn't the right place to ask. At least I replied, and yes, I did suggest that this wasn't the right place to be posting about Epcot, because it's true. The lack of response to the question is evidence of that.


----------



## anneboleyn

jcemom said:


> Since it was in response to MY reply, I'll jump in and say I did find it rather uppity, lol, but whatever. I don't really care. Said poster asked the same question twice and got no response because this wasn't the right place to ask. At least I replied, and yes, I did suggest that this wasn't the right place to be posting about Epcot, because it's true. The lack of response to the question is evidence of that.



You might have a bit of a hard time on this site then, because I have yet to see a thread where everyone stayed on topic.


----------



## jcemom

anneboleyn said:


> You might have a bit of a hard time on this site then, because I have yet to see a thread where everyone stayed on topic.


Like right now? LOL 

If you look to the left you'll see that I've been here quite a while. I know how things work. I know threads go off topic and it doesn't bother me one bit. It doesn't bother me that the PP posted about Epcot, obviously, since I was the only one to reply to him/her. I also know that you'll get more/better answers to your questions if you post them in the appropriate place. 

Post away!

SO, what does everyone think about the Studios with hat vs no hat? Personally I am happy the hat is gone. I am a little miffed that for our dates they are running Fantasmic and fireworks at the same time, making us choose one or the other. 

How's that? Did I do okay? I'm a quick learner.


----------



## anneboleyn

jcemom said:


> Like right now? LOL
> 
> If you look to the left you'll see that I've been here quite a while. I know how things work. I know threads go off topic and it doesn't bother me one bit. It doesn't bother me that the PP posted about Epcot, obviously, since I was the only one to reply to him/her. I also know that you'll get more/better answers to your questions if you post them in the appropriate place.
> 
> Post away!
> 
> SO, what does everyone think about the Studios with hat vs no hat? Personally I am happy the hat is gone. I am a little miffed that for our dates they are running Fantasmic and fireworks at the same time, making us choose one or the other.
> 
> How's that? Did I do okay? I'm a quick learner.



I actually didn't mind the hat at HS. I was more upset when they took down the water tower  And I plan on letting my daughter pick whether she wants to see Fantasmic or SW fireworks 

See? Going off topic can be fun


----------



## monique5

Several on this thread are going to Club Villain. Official October calendar has been released, but every month except October has been updated. As previously posted only 1 day changed in October last year, but it's rumored the Star Wars Fireworks will be extended. The September extended dated does not allow viewing of both F! & SW. Would like to see SWGF after CV. Wishing this info would be released soon, hopefully in the next week. 
And ready to know about the Halloween Treats that will be available this year.


----------



## monique5

*Post #1 has been updated with the 2016 Exclusive MNSSHP Merchandise & locations. New locations added this year, nothing mentioned about Frontierland location on DPB. DPB Unboxed the Merchandise yesterday. *


----------



## Melissa_E

Thank you!


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

monique5 said:


> *Post #1 has been updated with the 2016 Exclusive MNSSHP Merchandise & locations. New locations added this year, nothing mentioned about Frontierland location on DPB. DPB Unboxed the Merchandise yesterday. *



I loved seeing the merch. I think my card has gotten a little hot at just the preview. Lol. Thank you for keeping this updated, now I've just got my fingers crossed that the pumpkin waffle sundae will be at Sleepy Hollow in time for my September parties!


----------



## abnihon

How do people manage the meet and greets with small children?
My son is 3.5 and not good with lines and I'm the only adult.
I know he'd love to meet Jack and Sally or the 7 Dwarves but no way could we do a 2 hour line...


----------



## michelepa

monique5 said:


> *Post #1 has been updated with the 2016 Exclusive MNSSHP Merchandise & locations. New locations added this year, nothing mentioned about Frontierland location on DPB. DPB Unboxed the Merchandise yesterday. *



Thank you for this great thread Monique

It is awesome-everything we need to know kept updated on page 1.

My game plan is now set and I feel as ready as I can be for my first MNSSHP - the first party of this season.

I will report back. It's just me and DD(12) on trip so unlikely I will be able to post until I return from vacay


----------



## pangyal

abnihon said:


> How do people manage the meet and greets with small children?
> My son is 3.5 and not good with lines and I'm the only adult.
> I know he'd love to meet Jack and Sally or the 7 Dwarves but no way could we do a 2 hour line...


I would get him in line for Jack and Sally right around 4:30 and give him a snack/iPhone to pass the time for about a half hour until they come out. I'd say the Dwarves would not be feasible with a shorter line. Also, I'm not sure if I'm the only one with this experience, but I found the 7D more of a photo op than a meet and greet as they only posed with no interaction, while Sandy Claws was absolutely fantastic and one of our best M&G yet.


----------



## abnihon

pangyal said:


> I would get him in line for Jack and Sally right around 4:30 and give him a snack/iPhone to pass the time for about a half hour until they come out. I'd say the Dwarves would not be feasible with a shorter line. Also, I'm not sure if I'm the only one with this experience, but I found the 7D more of a photo op than a meet and greet as they only posed with no interaction, while Sandy Claws was absolutely fantastic and one of our best M&G yet.



We have Pirates League at 4:30 and then will have fastpasses till 6:30...

I may follow his lead and see how interested he is in meeting those characters.

Maybe we should do some of the easier ones early like Pooh and Donald and hope the line for Jack gets shorter late at night... ?

Do they post wait times for the special meet and greets?

I agree Jack looks awesome.  I've seen videos.  But this won't be our last MNSSHP I'm sure so we may have another chance.


----------



## abnihon

Also for most of the m&g can you get close enough to see them and snap a pic without doing the m&g?  That might satisfy my son.  Lol.


----------



## Wackdawg

Will we be able to buy any of the new MNSSHP merchandise online or only at parties. We are going October 14th and wonder what would be left by then if we can't shop disney parks online.


----------



## TwoMisfits

To the poll question listed above, there is still not a sold out date (as of today, 8/13/16), unless the Disney purchase site is wrong, so anyone worried on that point can probably keep waiting until a few days before their desired party to ensure good weather...


----------



## Cluelyss

abnihon said:


> Also for most of the m&g can you get close enough to see them and snap a pic without doing the m&g?  That might satisfy my son.  Lol.


Yes, you can usually see them from outside the queues, assuming they don't change the locations. But wait times are not posted anywhere. In my experience, however, lines for Jack and the dwarfs stay long all night long. Your best bet is to meet them early if they are a priority. We usually do QS in line to help pass the time.


----------



## jcemom

abnihon said:


> How do people manage the meet and greets with small children?
> My son is 3.5 and not good with lines and I'm the only adult.
> I know he'd love to meet Jack and Sally or the 7 Dwarves but no way could we do a 2 hour line...


When DD was younger we only did the "easy" meet and greets, the ones with relatively short lines and/or the ones we could get FP for. Now that she's older (13) she has set a 20 minute limit, which I am so happy about. She is not willing to wait longer than 20 minutes for anyone lol, so that means I don't have to wait either. This year, for the first time, she's doing most of the meet and greets on her own while I do something else. I got her FP for Cinderella, and my FP for Rapunzel. I'll give her both bands. While I see Philharmagic she can meet the princesses.

Do you think he'd love to meet Jack and Sally or the 7 Dwarfs enough to be willing to wait for them? Maybe not. He might be just as happy meeting the characters at Pete's Silly Sideshow later in the evening with relatively short waits. My DD always loved the characters, but at 3, to be honest, she also loved the birds, and all the lights in the park after it got dark, and the music everywhere. Basically, she loved everything. I wouldn't have even attempted to keep her occupied in a line for an hour for anything, because she'd have been happier doing four other things in that same period of time. That's just my opinion though, based on our personal experience.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

pangyal said:


> Well, I feel old. I went on Amazon to look for fun costumes and was shocked that everything was so....dare I say it...slutty.
> 
> My options as a blonde are limited without a wig, I'm seeing.
> 
> Does everyone wear Disney themed costumes or do people mix them up? I found a really fun (and more prudish ha ha ha) costume of Daphne from Scooby Doo but am not sure if it would "fit in".



I just buy (or make) the costume I want and never wear a wig even when my hair doesn't fit the costume. There were all kinds when I went last year not just Disney. I even saw some Minions getting teased by a CM about being in the wrong park. LOL


----------



## Goldys4

So excited that we're attending the MNSSHP on October 23! There are 7 of us in our party. Several aren't into wearing costumes, but might be open to themed T-shirts. 2 girls ages 10 and 13 are in the group. Suggestions on costumes? (Thought of doing T-shirts with the 7 dwarfs names on them )


----------



## pangyal

abnihon said:


> We have Pirates League at 4:30 and then will have fastpasses till 6:30...
> 
> I may follow his lead and see how interested he is in meeting those characters.
> 
> Maybe we should do some of the easier ones early like Pooh and Donald and hope the line for Jack gets shorter late at night... ?
> 
> Do they post wait times for the special meet and greets?
> 
> I agree Jack looks awesome.  I've seen videos.  But this won't be our last MNSSHP I'm sure so we may have another chance.



They unfortunately do not post wait times for the special characters.


----------



## monique5

Wackdawg said:


> Will we be able to buy any of the new MNSSHP merchandise online or only at parties. We are going October 14th and wonder what would be left by then if we can't shop disney parks online.



This was answered in the post yesterday announcing the in unboxing of the MNSSHP merchandise. MNSSHP exclusive merchandise is available during the party at select locations, see Post #1. In the past, most merchandise is sold out by the later parties. Someone posted one year select merchandise was available online/app, not sure. App only released August.


----------



## Goldys4

We'll be going to MK at rope drop on the day of the party (Oct 23). We'll be there until about noon or 1:00 and then go back to resort to relax and come back about 4:00. I know it's not the best use of a park ticket, but we may possibly have an extra one (had to get one in case my daughter dances at Epcot instead of Disney Springs- extremely doubtful, but 1% chance it could happen). Anyway, I am trying to decide if we should go on Haunted Mansion early in the day or wait until the party. I'm guessing the line for it is pretty long during the party? Which time frame would you suggest? TIA!


----------



## monique5

Goldys4 said:


> So excited that we're attending the MNSSHP on October 23! There are 7 of us in our party. Several aren't into wearing costumes, but might be open to themed T-shirts. 2 girls ages 10 and 13 are in the group. Suggestions on costumes? (Thought of doing T-shirts with the 7 dwarfs names on them )



7 Dwarfs, t-shirt color of dwarf shirt with black shorts. Could make a belt.


----------



## monique5

TwoMisfits said:


> To the poll question listed above, there is still not a sold out date (as of today, 8/13/16), unless the Disney purchase site is wrong, so anyone worried on that point can probably keep waiting until a few days before their desired party to ensure good weather...



Correct. It's been mentioned a few times, no sold out parties. Also, Post #1will be updated with sold out date, when parties sell out. If parties sell out.


----------



## monique5

michelepa said:


> Thank you for this great thread Monique
> 
> It is awesome-everything we need to know kept updated on page 1.
> 
> My game plan is now set and I feel as ready as I can be for my first MNSSHP - the first party of this season.
> 
> I will report back. It's just me and DD(12) on trip so unlikely I will be able to post until I return from vacay



You're welcome!


----------



## monique5

Melissa_E said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome!


----------



## mrocco90

Very excited to go back to the halloween party again this year! We're going Oct 30. My son has decided to be Jafar, which his grandmother is making him. He wants his father and I to be jasmine and alladin. Is the jasmine costume appropiate to wear to the party? Thanks!


----------



## abnihon

pangyal said:


> They unfortunately do not post wait times for the special characters.



That sucks.
Can cast members give you an estimate or do you just get in line and hope for the best?


----------



## Goldys4

monique5 said:


> 7 Dwarfs, t-shirt of dwarf with black shorts. Could make a belt.


 That's definitely what I'm leaning towards monique5- thanks for the idea of black shorts


----------



## suswa

mrocco90 said:


> Very excited to go back to the halloween party again this year! We're going Oct 30. My son has decided to be Jafar, which his grandmother is making him. He wants his father and I to be jasmine and alladin. Is the jasmine costume appropiate to wear to the party? Thanks!


I would say if you can pull it off, YES! ;-)


----------



## CMNJ

abnihon said:


> That sucks.
> Can cast members give you an estimate or do you just get in line and hope for the best?


They will give you an estimate if you ask


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

abnihon said:


> That sucks.
> Can cast members give you an estimate or do you just get in line and hope for the best?



Usually when you get in line you can ask the cm, and they can give you an estimate. We learned the hard way last year not to trust a cm's estimate for when another character's line closes.


----------



## monique5

mrocco90 said:


> Very excited to go back to the halloween party again this year! We're going Oct 30. My son has decided to be Jafar, which his grandmother is making him. He wants his father and I to be jasmine and alladin. Is the jasmine costume appropiate to wear to the party? Thanks!



Hope to see you there! Yes, Jasmine costume is appropriate. A few pages back, posted photo of I Dream of Jeannie pink outfit with some adjustments, I believe.


----------



## monique5

*Please remember to add name & details to MNSSHP Official Guest List Thread, see Post #1. Thanks to @smitch425 for the guest list thread.*


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Wackdawg said:


> Will we be able to buy any of the new MNSSHP merchandise online or only at parties. We are going October 14th and wonder what would be left by then if we can't shop disney parks online.


They only sell them during party hours or are SUPPOSED to do so. Last year they didnt block regular guests so had none for  party guests for some aprties. If your  interested in teh AP t-shirt that was avaiable (unsurse if it stil is) on disney park aps with proof of ap.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

Disney has just made a great deal of park hours adjustments from September 2016 - January 2017. Check the calendar for any changes for your upcoming trip.

Reported this morning by KtP.


----------



## jhoannam

FoxC63 said:


> WOW!  And Disney thought they were all that!


Or they added more tickets.


----------



## anneboleyn

jhoannam said:


> Or they added more tickets.



This is an actual concern of mine.


----------



## bear_mom

Yay, just bought fabric for our Disneybounding costumes. Dd#1 - Belle, blue skirt with a white t-shirt and maybe a white apron. Dd#2 - Rapunzel, dark purple skirt and light purple t-shirt, and flower bobby pins for her hair. Me - Briar Rose, grey tulle skirt and black tank top. 

Now to actually get them completed!!!!


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney has just made a great deal of park hours adjustments from September 2016 - January 2017. Check the calendar for any changes for your upcoming trip.
> 
> Reported this morning by KtP.



SWGS & Dessert Party now extended through October 1st.


----------



## mickey1968

michelepa said:


> Attending my first party on September 2nd~ can someone tell me if those items in the reveal will be the only Halloween items available in the stores?
> 
> Does Disney usually release some other Halloween items on the app or online?
> 
> Not too excited about the shirts


Yes, there is always regular Halloween merchandise and the limited MNSSP-specific merchandise.


----------



## mickey1968

butternut said:


> If you buy a party ticket for a certain night and find you need to switch to a different night during your stay, can you?


You can call and usually get it reassigned to a different night. I have done it several times over the past few years. One year I even changed from halloween party to christmas party with no problems. I have never asked for one to be refunded though.


----------



## mickey1968

Goldys4 said:


> We'll be going to MK at rope drop on the day of the party (Oct 23). We'll be there until about noon or 1:00 and then go back to resort to relax and come back about 4:00. I know it's not the best use of a park ticket, but we may possibly have an extra one (had to get one in case my daughter dances at Epcot instead of Disney Springs- extremely doubtful, but 1% chance it could happen). Anyway, I am trying to decide if we should go on Haunted Mansion early in the day or wait until the party. I'm guessing the line for it is pretty long during the party? Which time frame would you suggest? TIA!


You MUST do Haunted Mansion during the party after dark. They kick it up a notch or two with extra lighting effects, the hosts all have on face paint like zombies/ghosts and their are two ghost ladies that take turns siting out front of the mansion and kind of kibbitz with the crowd while you wait. The lines go up and down through the party but usually average about 20 min without FP except right after the parade then they are longer.


----------



## pangyal

Do most people go for matching costumes or is it a free for all...or both? Still torn between two costumes and laughing at myself because I haven't stressed about a Halloween costume in about twenty years.


----------



## kandb

Got my answer, thanks


----------



## GaryDis

pangyal said:


> Do most people go for matching costumes or is it a free for all...or both? Still torn between two costumes and laughing at myself because I haven't stressed about a Halloween costume in about twenty years.


I don't think what "most people do" is important. Do what makes everyone in your group happy, whether the same or different, without pressuring anyone.


----------



## rosehart23

Can I ask a HUGE favor of someone who is going to one of the first parties? I am taking my 2 nieces and their daughters on October 18th. I know they all LOVE hocus pocus. If I send you the money, can someone get me 2 of the hocus pocus pins? I'm pretty sure they will be gone by the time we go.


----------



## sweetyk83

I've been going over our plans for the party and kind of worried we won't have time to do all we want to do. I've heard it's recommended to do the second parade and to trick or treat later in the night. So that makes the later hours of the party hard to plan. 
We have a CRT ressie at 5:35 so I am already resigned to the fact that we won't be able to meet with any of the more popular characters unless we wait in a long line. So in that case we will likely skip it. 
The fireworks and parade are really important for us. Trick or treating is not REALLY important but I know my kids will enjoy it a lot. 
The dance party is probably similar to the regular incredibles dance party right? Just with different characters? So we could prob skip it.
The stage show would be nice to see but we wouldn't be super upset to miss it. Is there anything else I am missing? 
Sorry for the novel. 
What do you all think? How should we fit everything in? What would be your recommended touring plan? 
We're attending on Sept 13 btw.


----------



## tnd

Does anyone know if the monorails run after MNSSHP? We will likely either drive to the TTC or book dinner at one of the MK resort hotels and valet park there, but the monorail will impact the decision as to which restaurant we'd book.


----------



## monique5

tnd said:


> Does anyone know if the monorails run after MNSSHP? We will likely either drive to the TTC or book dinner at one of the MK resort hotels and valet park there, but the monorail will impact the decision as to which restaurant we'd book.



Yes, they do. See Post #1 - Transportation.


----------



## cshell624

tnd said:


> Does anyone know if the monorails run after MNSSHP? We will likely either drive to the TTC or book dinner at one of the MK resort hotels and valet park there, but the monorail will impact the decision as to which restaurant we'd book.


Yes. We always park at the TTC and then head over to the Poly for a late lunch/ early dinner before heading to the party.


----------



## Linda67

Just made our FPs for the party on the 16th October
Does it matter that our final FP is from 5:35 - 6:35PM?
I thought I read somewhere that 6:30PM was the cut off time


----------



## jhoannam

Linda67 said:


> Just made our FPs for the party on the 16th October
> Does it matter that our final FP is from 5:35 - 6:35PM?
> I thought I read somewhere that 6:30PM was the cut off time


They have FPs up until 7pm. I saw availability for 6:30-7:00.


----------



## Linda67

Thanks @jhoannam 
I spotted that as well. I just thought that I had read that you needed to book; 3:30-4:30; 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6:30 and that anything after that would be cancelled.  
I can't find the thread now though!


----------



## smitch425

Linda67 said:


> Thanks @jhoannam
> I spotted that as well. I just thought that I had read that you needed to book; 3:30-4:30; 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6:30 and that anything after that would be cancelled.
> I can't find the thread now though!


I believe that is what happened last year. Interesting that they are going to 7 again this year.


----------



## abnihon

Linda67 said:


> Thanks @jhoannam
> I spotted that as well. I just thought that I had read that you needed to book; 3:30-4:30; 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6:30 and that anything after that would be cancelled.
> I can't find the thread now though!



I remember reading that too!  
Would be better if they went till 7 so hopefully this is true.


----------



## Linda67

jhoannam said:


> They have FPs up until 7pm. I saw availability for 6:30-7:00.





smitch425 said:


> I believe that is what happened last year. Interesting that they are going to 7 again this year.





abnihon said:


> I remember reading that too!
> Would be better if they went till 7 so hopefully this is true.



FPs are certainly showing as available until 7pm end time.  So does everyone think I'm OK with a 6:35pm end time?  I just can't get one with a 6:30pm end time


----------



## Disneymom1126

Just booked our fastpasses...yeah!  Yes - they have them available with 6-7 being the last time slot. I was able to get a Haunted Mansion FP+ for 6-7 on our party night!


----------



## poohfriend77

Linda67 said:


> FPs are certainly showing as available until 7pm end time.  So does everyone think I'm OK with a 6:35pm end time?  I just can't get one with a 6:30pm end time



I thought I read somewhere (and now can't find it, of course) that someone had booked a FP on a party night for 6-6:30 p.m. The window was shorter because all FPs had to end by 6:30, but she was still able to book it. Then she got notice that the time was actually extended to the full hour, 6-7 p.m. Does anyone else remember that?

In any case, I'd think that you would be fine! If anything, maybe they would just shorten your window to end at 6:30, but all signs point toward FPs being available until 7 this year.


----------



## Linda67

poohfriend77 said:


> I thought I read somewhere (and now can't find it, of course) that someone had booked a FP on a party night for 6-6:30 p.m. The window was shorter because all FPs had to end by 6:30, but she was still able to book it. Then she got notice that the time was actually extended to the full hour, 6-7 p.m. Does anyone else remember that?
> 
> In any case, I'd think that you would be fine! If anything, maybe they would just shorten your window to end at 6:30, but all signs point toward FPs being available until 7 this year.



Yes, it does seem like 6-7pm is an option now.  You can certainly book them and I would hope that Disney wouldn't offer them, then cancel them
Our final FP is 5:53pm-6:35pm and there isn't an earlier option.  I wouldn't mind at all if they shorten the window, I just don't want them to cancel it!


----------



## jhoannam

Linda67 said:


> Thanks @jhoannam
> I spotted that as well. I just thought that I had read that you needed to book; 3:30-4:30; 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6:30 and that anything after that would be cancelled.
> I can't find the thread now though!


Oh gosh, I didn't know that! I have a FP ending at 6:55


----------



## smitch425

Here's a thread from last year...
http://disboards.com/threads/why-are-my-fast-passes-being-canceled-before-halloween-party.3437619/


----------



## smitch425

And another...
http://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-canceled-my-mine-train-fp-for-sept-27.3434482/

Given that these cancelations were happening by the end of July last year, you may be safe this year, but I'd still keep trying to bump them up just in case.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Yes, if you can get earlier I would reccomend it. I was one of the people last year that had everything set until 7, and then I got notification that my 6-7 fps got cancelled. After that they still offered fp for 6-7, so people rebooked, and then those got cancelled. It took awhile for them to remove the after 6:30 fp availability.


----------



## Cluelyss

Disneymom1126 said:


> Just booked our fastpasses...yeah!  Yes - they have them available with 6-7 being the last time slot. I was able to get a Haunted Mansion FP+ for 6-7 on our party night!


SDMT was showing a 6:30 slot when I did mine yesterday. Didn't book it, so don't know for sure, but hoping it was only 6:30-7:00?! I was surprised to see anything past 5:30 myself.


----------



## Disneymom1126

smitch425 said:


> And another...
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-canceled-my-mine-train-fp-for-sept-27.3434482/
> 
> Given that these cancelations were happening by the end of July last year, you may be safe this year, but I'd still keep trying to bump them up just in case.



Thanks for this reminder!  I forgot all about the later FP+ being cancelled last year...I think I'm going to go in and edit mine to end at 6:30 just to be on the safe side!


----------



## mdb78

Linda67 said:


> Just made our FPs for the party on the 16th October
> Does it matter that our final FP is from 5:35 - 6:35PM?
> I thought I read somewhere that 6:30PM was the cut off time



I'm checking in that day and going to the party that night.  Did it show availability for mine train during the 3 hour window?  My FP window doesn't open till Wednesday.  Hate waiting! Lol


----------



## Cluelyss

mdb78 said:


> I'm checking in that day and going to the party that night.  Did it show availability for mine train during the 3 hour window?  My FP window doesn't open till Wednesday.  Hate waiting! Lol


Still has availability between 4 and 7 right now.


----------



## Linda67

OK, I've just had a play around with the FP system.  
The FP windows that start at 6:30pm on a party night end at 7pm so only a 30 minute window.  This leads me to believe that Disney have already tailored the system to take into account the party
Currently I have FPs at:
3:30pm - 4:30pm (entering at 4pm with party ticket)
4;30pm - 5:30pm
5:35pm - 6:35pm (can't get a 5:30pm start)
So I think I'm OK?


----------



## sls404

No FP are available past 5:30 for the first party (9/2).


----------



## mdb78

Cluelyss said:


> Still has availability between 4 and 7 right now.



Thanks!  I hope it's still available when I make my selections on Wednesday!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

sweetyk83 said:


> I've been going over our plans for the party and kind of worried we won't have time to do all we want to do. I've heard it's recommended to do the second parade and to trick or treat later in the night. So that makes the later hours of the party hard to plan.
> We have a CRT ressie at 5:35 so I am already resigned to the fact that we won't be able to meet with any of the more popular characters unless we wait in a long line. So in that case we will likely skip it.
> The fireworks and parade are really important for us. Trick or treating is not REALLY important but I know my kids will enjoy it a lot.
> The dance party is probably similar to the regular incredibles dance party right? Just with different characters? So we could prob skip it.
> The stage show would be nice to see but we wouldn't be super upset to miss it. Is there anything else I am missing?
> Sorry for the novel.
> What do you all think? How should we fit everything in? What would be your recommended touring plan?
> We're attending on Sept 13 btw.



See the first parade from Frontierland.  I've found the past couple years I have to wait just as long for a front row spot for the second parade as the first.  If you have a big group have some people save parade spots and have others go trick or treat or to the dance party.  Watch the very last Hocus Pocus show, it is usually the least crowded and i believe the show starts at midnight (double check that) which is when the party officially ends, so you will get some 'bonus' time.  I've also been to a few parties where the second parade gets canceled for weather.  If that is very important to you see the first one.  After the first parade check the time and maybe go find a fireworks spot.  

The dance party is something you can just duck into for 10 minutes, it usually isn't very busy.  If it is like last year's the country bears were super entertaining and it was one of the best parts of my night.  

Do trick or treating as you walk by it, if there is a line it will move quickly.  If it isn't moving move on.  

Which characters are on the top of your list?


----------



## goofynut41

jcemom said:


> I chose FP+ for our first party at 60 days out and everything was available. I even changed them around for a few days with no problems. We decided to add a second party at 46 days out and there were no Mine Train FP available. I didn't keep checking but something might have opened up. We had them for the first party and if we want to ride again we'll jump in line close to midnight.


I didn't think you could get fastpasses during the party?


----------



## Disneymom1126

goofynut41 said:


> I didn't think you could get fastpasses during the party?


Not during the official party time which is 7pm - midnight, but they let party guests in at 4:00 p.m., so you can schedule FP+ between 4:00 p.m. and 7:00 p.m. with your party ticket.


----------



## goofynut41

Just ordered me and my husband a shirt for the party on the Disney store website. customized it with our names on it. has all the characters on it in there Halloween getup.


----------



## anneboleyn

goofynut41 said:


> Just ordered me and my husband a shirt for the party on the Disney store website. customized it with our names on it. has all the characters on it in there Halloween getup.



That shirt sounds adorable! Was it on the Shop Parks app or the Disney Store website? I don't remember seeing anything like that


----------



## sweetyk83

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Which characters are on the top of your list?



Thank you so much for your reply. Good idea on holding a spot for the parade while trick or treating. 

I'm actually not super sure which characters are on the top of the list. Jake and Sally would be neat to meet but I won't be devastated to miss it. Snow White and the 7 dwarves would be really fun! Those are the only two I've heard much about. Don't some of the regular characters come out in Halloween attire for the party?


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

So excited to have booked a trip for my Birthday this September! My brother and I will be attending the MNSSHP on September 16th and this is our first time-- we have not a clue what to expect! 

We go to WDW all the time, so we'll definitely be focusing on the parade, fireworks, and castle show. Any advice is much appreciated!


----------



## siskaren

sweetyk83 said:


> Snow White and the 7 dwarves would be really fun!



It's just the dwarves - no Snow White.


----------



## tnd

Thank you, I missed it in the first post. I saw something online that said they did not run, but it was from 2012 so I was hoping things had changed.


----------



## tnd

Thank you!


----------



## Nicole N.

rosehart23 said:


> Can I ask a HUGE favor of someone who is going to one of the first parties? I am taking my 2 nieces and their daughters on October 18th. I know they all LOVE hocus pocus. If I send you the money, can someone get me 2 of the hocus pocus pins? I'm pretty sure they will be gone by the time we go.



Hi!!
I am attending the party on Sunday, September 25, I will pick them up if they still have them by then


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

sweetyk83 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. Good idea on holding a spot for the parade while trick or treating.
> 
> I'm actually not super sure which characters are on the top of the list. Jake and Sally would be neat to meet but I won't be devastated to miss it. Snow White and the 7 dwarves would be really fun! Those are the only two I've heard much about. Don't some of the regular characters come out in Halloween attire for the party?



Last year at the couple of parties I went to Jack and Sally's line actually got somewhat short during the later half of the party.  Maybe check on them during the second parade.  

7 dwarves line usually stays long all night.

Kenny the Pirate is the character king, here is his page from last year's party, he'll update this year's a few days before the first party so check back to make sure no one has been taken away or added:



http://www.kennythepirate.com/2012/09/13/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-characters/


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Be careful though going to late was turned away at 10:30 from dwarves 2 years ago.


----------



## mum22girlz

We are heading to the party on 10/4, but I don't see any FastPasses available after 5:30. I have one for Mine Train, but would love to make another for a different ride.


----------



## monique5

*10D Until I Make FP+ Selections! Woo-hoo! *


----------



## BrookieM2001

mum22girlz said:


> We are heading to the party on 10/4, but I don't see any FastPasses available after 5:30. I have one for Mine Train, but would love to make another for a different ride.



They must be all gone. We are going on 10/2 I think and we have ours made, had no issues getting a 3:30, 4:30 and 5:30 when our window opened a few weeks ago. FPs during the party must go fast!


----------



## Cluelyss

mum22girlz said:


> We are heading to the party on 10/4, but I don't see any FastPasses available after 5:30. I have one for Mine Train, but would love to make another for a different ride.


5:30 - 6:30 is the last window for most attractions on party nights.


----------



## FoxC63

jhoannam said:


> Or they added more tickets.



Nooo! Say it ain't so!


----------



## FoxC63

Wow it's been a busy week!  So much to read and catch up on.  DS celebrated his 13th bday on the 13th with no eerie or disastrous outcomes throughout our trip!  Woot!

Smoke alarm @ BOG today:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/be-our-guest-restaurant-evacuated-due-to-smoke-smell/ 
Disney treated those folks VERY well afterwards!

I hope the recent calendar additions added to everyone's trip in a positive way.  Would love to see SWGF during our trip!


----------



## FoxC63

Goldys4 said:


> That's definitely what I'm leaning towards monique5- thanks for the idea of black shorts



I like the idea of the black shorts too.  It would be cool to hand sew a dwarf patch on them as the black fabric would make them pop out.   Sew the patches on with just a few stitches here & there.  Then you can remove the patch and use them in your scrapbook.  Here's an Ebay link for the patches:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-Sleepy-Snow-White-Dwarf-Embroidered-Iron-On-Patch-Applique-931602-/221374132694?hash=item338aed31d6:g:kE0AAOSw8lBToHLv 
This seller seems to have all the patches you would need. 
Just a thought °O°


----------



## FoxC63

I know I was able to get my wristband in/near Liberty Square are what are the other locations and will this information be posted on Post 1? - I didn't see a place for it.


----------



## FoxC63

jcemom said:


> SO, what does everyone think about the Studios with hat vs no hat? Personally I am happy the hat is gone. I am a little miffed that for our dates they are running Fantasmic and fireworks at the same time, making us choose one or the other.



I'm glad a got a few picture of it.  One is where it looks like I'm actually wearing it!  Really cool photo.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> *10D Until I Make FP+ Selections! Woo-hoo! *



Following your lead on this! Wahoo!


----------



## goofynut41

anneboleyn said:


> That shirt sounds adorable! Was it on the Shop Parks app or the Disney Store website? I don't remember seeing anything like that


Disney store website in the personize section under adults I think. they have all kinds of things you can have put on a t-shirt or sweatshirt.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> I know I was able to get my wristband in/near Liberty Square are what are the other locations and will this information be posted on Post 1? - I didn't see a place for it.



It will be added once the locations are made available. It will be added to the *Do I need a wristband? What if I want to stay without one? *section.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> It will be added once the locations are made available. It will be added to the *Do I need a wristband? What if I want to stay without one? *section.



Excellent!  Thank you


----------



## PSULion

Sharing in case it helps someone...

We are attending the party on Oct 16th. That's 60 days from tomorrow. As these are our only park tickets, I was all prepared to make FP choices tomorrow morning, even though we check into our hotel 60 days from today. 

Imagine my surprise when I got an email this afternoon advising me to make my FP choices! I'm usually right on these things and swore I read somewhere that if you ONLY had party tickets, it was 60 days before the party. 

Luckily I was still able to easily get the 3 I wanted. Just can't believe I messed it up!!



Cluelyss said:


> 5:30 - 6:30 is the last window for most attractions on party nights.



I have a 7DMT from 5:45-6:45 on our party night.


----------



## PSULion

Cluelyss said:


> 5:30 - 6:30 is the last window for most attractions on party nights.



So... If I choose modify now, it's actually giving me options starting as late as 6:30. Is this a glitch? It's not offering any past 7, but it gives me choices on many attractions at 6:15, 6:20, 6:30, etc.


----------



## monique5

PSULion said:


> Sharing in case it helps someone...
> 
> We are attending the party on Oct 16th. That's 60 days from tomorrow. As these are our only park tickets, I was all prepared to make FP choices tomorrow morning, even though we check into our hotel 60 days from today.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when I got an email this afternoon advising me to make my FP choices! I'm usually right on these things and swore I read somewhere that if you ONLY had party tickets, it was 60 days before the party.
> 
> Luckily I was still able to easily get the 3 I wanted. Just can't believe I messed it up!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 7DMT from 5:45-6:45 on our party night.





PSULion said:


> So... If I choose modify now, it's actually giving me options starting as late as 6:30. Is this a glitch? It's not offering any past 7, but it gives me choices on many attractions at 6:15, 6:20, 6:30, etc.



Sorry you missed earlier posts regarding FP+ being 60D onsite even with only MNSSHP tickets, but glad you could get what you wanted. SMH Disney, still don't understand why this email comes evening on FP+ day & not the day before as reminder.

@smitch425 posted links from threads about FP+ after 6:30pm on party nights being cancelled last year during the month of July yesterday, look back through posts. A few posted that may be ok this year with FP+ b/t 6:30-7.  OP posted this too & a few selected those times, see post from last 2D. So as of now, no glitch.


----------



## PSULion

monique5 said:


> Sorry you missed earlier posts regarding FP+ being 60D onsite even with only MNSSHP tickets, but glad you could get what you wanted. SMH Disney, still don't understand why this email comes evening on FP+ day & not the day before as reminder.
> 
> @smitch425 posted links from threads about FP+ after 6:30pm on party nights being cancelled last year during the month of July yesterday, look back through posts. A few posted that may be ok this year with FP+ b/t 6:30-7.  OP posted this too & a few selected those times, see post from last 2D. So as of now, no glitch.



Of course I see all the posts now. Lol. It's hard to keep up! I was able to shift everything earlier which was my original plan, so my latest is now 5:35-6:35. Hope it doesn't get cancelled!!


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Quick question. I'm an AP and I'll be in the park from 12pm-ish on prior to when my party starts. Do I need to exit the park and re-enter in order to get the wrist band? Or can I get it in the afternoon when I arrive?


----------



## PSULion

Finished our trick or treat bags today!


----------



## monique5

PSULion said:


> View attachment 188150
> 
> Finished our trick or treat bags today!



Sweet!


----------



## monique5

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Quick question. I'm an AP and I'll be in the park from 12pm-ish on prior to when my party starts. Do I need to exit the park and re-enter in order to get the wrist band? Or can I get it in the afternoon when I arrive?



No, you do not have to exit park. You cannot get wristband until 4pm. There will be locations within park. I'll post them, as mentioned earlier, in Post #1 (in the wristband section) when this year's locations are released.

Past locations: Stitch in Tomorrowland, Tortuga Tavern in Adventureland, MP in Fantasyland


----------



## FoxC63

PSULion said:


> View attachment 188150
> 
> Finished our trick or treat bags today!



PERFECT!  That looks wonderful! I hope you & yours an awesome time!  Save some candy for the rest of us!


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

monique5 said:


> No, you do not have to exit park. You cannot get wristband until 4pm. There will be locations within park. I'll post them, as mentioned earlier, in Post #1 (in the wristband section) when this year's locations are released.
> 
> Past locations: Stitch in Tomorrowland, Tortuga Tavern in Adventureland, MP in Fantasyland


Thank you soooo much!


----------



## Linda67

PSULion said:


> So... If I choose modify now, it's actually giving me options starting as late as 6:30. Is this a glitch? It's not offering any past 7, but it gives me choices on many attractions at 6:15, 6:20, 6:30, etc.



I'm in my FP booking window right now and the way that Disney seems to have dealt with it this year is that FPs with a 6:30pm start time, only have a 30 minute return window as opposed to the regular 60 minutes (so expire at 7pm) 
So you could book a 4:30 - 5:30 a 5:30 - 6:30 and a 6:30-7:00
The great unknown this year is if Disney will repeat what they did last year and start cancelling FPs with an end time of later than 6:30pm.
My hope is that the fact that Disney has taken a specific step to close all FP return windows at 7pm means that they won't have the need to cancel anything this year


----------



## monique5

Added FP+ info to Post #1. Also, added wristband placeholder to Post #1 too.


----------



## monique5

i'm in the single digits for my FP+ Reservation Countdown! 

*9 Days Until I make my FP+ selections! *


----------



## TrickRTreat

I'm so excited - going again this year!  Planning on 2 parties Oct 18 and 20...hope to buy tickets later today.
I think this will be an annual thing for me now since I love it so much although possibly going to Disneyland for Halloween next year since
I've never been. Anyway - I'm excited lol.


----------



## shannon006

I am not sure, but are Jedi robes allowed to be worn by adults at the party?


----------



## FoxC63

TrickRTreat said:


> I'm so excited - going again this year!  Planning on 2 parties Oct 18 and 20...hope to buy tickets later today.
> I think this will be an annual thing for me now since I love it so much although possibly going to Disneyland for Halloween next year since
> I've never been. Anyway - I'm excited lol.



 to the party!  
I'd love to see Disneyland all decked out for Halloween. °O°
Are you planning on wearing costumes?


----------



## FoxC63

shannon006 said:


> I am not sure, but are Jedi robes allowed to be worn by adults at the party?



From what I understand based on the actual policy it does not say you can't.  But I will say, you might be searched.  If this doesn't bother you than you're good to go.  What date are you attending the party?  It might serve you well to check back once the parties start to see what's being posted by others.


----------



## shannon006

FoxC63 said:


> From what I understand based on the actual policy it does not say you can't.  But I will say, you might be searched.  If this doesn't bother you than you're good to go.  What date are you attending the party?  It might serve you well to check back once the parties start to see what's being posted by others.



October 30th. We would definitely not be wearing in at 4, but would wear it closer to party time.


----------



## FoxC63

shannon006 said:


> October 30th. We would definitely not be wearing in at 4, but would wear it closer to party time.



Are you planning on being at the park in the morning?  Do you plan on taking a break in the afternoon to return to your resort?  You can wear your costumes at 4pm.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Added FP+ info to Post #1. Also, added wristband placeholder to Post #1 too.



Thank you for keeping us updated!


----------



## monique5

*Posted on another Thread*

Minor changes coming!
Jack and Sally will be in the Liberty Square Gazebo, Dwarves are moving to a covered area in Storybook Circus, The Candy Unit in Boo-to-You Parade will be all Wreck-It Ralph themed including a new ground unit and Goofy will be joining the opening ground unit with someone else driving the candy machine.


----------



## anneboleyn

monique5 said:


> Posted on another Thread
> 
> Minor changes coming!
> Jack and Sally will be in the Liberty Square Gazebo, Dwarves are moving to a covered area in Storybook Circus, The Candy Unit in Boo-to-You Parade will be all Wreck-It Ralph themed including a new ground unit and Goofy will be joining the opening ground unit with someone else driving the candy machine.



Yay!! Thank you so much for this info!!


----------



## ammag

Hi all..I am not part of your group yet but might be. 
Last year we took kids to the oarty on Halloween. Crowded but amazing time, we were there 9 days so concentrated on the party things. 
We are going on an adult trip for my birthday 10/2-4 (those are the park days) first real trip for us in 12 years! 

going to the party might be my only way to be in the park at night. If it were your only chance to experience the park at night (no kids! Seems more special to me) would you go or do you think the Halloween experience is so different from the regular park at night it's not really the same? 

Would we have enough time 4-7, then during the party to go on many rides? We would be fine missing almost all of the party activities....riding rides instead of watching the parade and fireworks. Would this be a good idea? I guess we are using the party to be there at night and to save a little money  

We love Halloween, but this is a short trip and we are just not concentrating on it, esp without the kids. Not doing a costume, etc. 

If we don't go to the party I THINK we are giving uo MK at night, not sure if I am just stuck in this idea or what, I feel like we want to do it for more romance and to be up late with no little kids  tell me if the oarty would be a bad idea?


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

ammag said:


> Hi all..I am not part of your group yet but might be.
> Last year we took kids to the oarty on Halloween. Crowded but amazing time, we were there 9 days so concentrated on the party things.
> We are going on an adult trip for my birthday 10/2-4 (those are the park days) first real trip for us in 12 years!
> 
> going to the party might be my only way to be in the park at night. If it were your only chance to experience the park at night (no kids! Seems more special to me) would you go or do you think the Halloween experience is so different from the regular park at night it's not really the same?
> 
> Would we have enough time 4-7, then during the party to go on many rides? We would be fine missing almost all of the party activities....riding rides instead of watching the parade and fireworks. Would this be a good idea? I guess we are using the party to be there at night and to save a little money
> 
> We love Halloween, but this is a short trip and we are just not concentrating on it, esp without the kids. Not doing a costume, etc.
> 
> If we don't go to the party I THINK we are giving uo MK at night, not sure if I am just stuck in this idea or what, I feel like we want to do it for more romance and to be up late with no little kids  tell me if the oarty would be a bad idea?


If you don't care about party activities, you can definitely get in A LOT of rides with little or no wait, especially during the parades & fireworks. You can always get some candy & catch the second parade without missing too much ride time.


----------



## ammag

Is there a list of the rides not going during the party? It's going to be hard for me to avoid getting ful on into this with costumes etc. but we are not checking luggage so keeping it small


----------



## TrickRTreat

FoxC63 said:


> to the party!
> I'd love to see Disneyland all decked out for Halloween. °O°
> Are you planning on wearing costumes?




Not sure yet...if I do it's just going to be simple.  Last year I wore a skeleton onesie pajama lol. 
Might just be a halloween shirt and skeleton leggings..something like that.


----------



## TrickRTreat

I wish they would add an Oogie Boogie meet and greet...I would love to get a picture with him.


----------



## goofynut41

ammag said:


> Is there a list of the rides not going during the party? It's going to be hard for me to avoid getting ful on into this with costumes etc. but we are not checking luggage so keeping it small


I would like to know this too? I heard Pirates of the Carribean and Jungle cruise was not open, Is this true?


----------



## may12th

goofynut41 said:


> I would like to know this too? I heard Pirates of the Carribean and Jungle cruise was not open, Is this true?



I don't think anything has been confirmed for this year yet, but last year Pirates was running, Jungle Cruise was not.


----------



## jcemom

ammag said:


> Is there a list of the rides not going during the party? It's going to be hard for me to avoid getting ful on into this with costumes etc. but we are not checking luggage so keeping it small


In the past Carousel of Progress, the Riverboat, Tom Sawyer Island, Tiki Room, Jungle Cruise, and Hall of Presidents have been closed. Of course that could change this year.


----------



## smitch425

monique5 said:


> *Posted on another Thread*
> 
> Minor changes coming!
> Jack and Sally will be in the Liberty Square Gazebo, Dwarves are moving to a covered area in Storybook Circus, The Candy Unit in Boo-to-You Parade will be all Wreck-It Ralph themed including a new ground unit and Goofy will be joining the opening ground unit with someone else driving the candy machine.


Do you have a link to that thread? Where are they going to put the line for J&S?! That seems like the worst location possible. Lol


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

smitch425 said:


> Do you have a link to that thread? Where are they going to put the line for J&S?! That seems like the worst location possible. Lol


That's what I was thinking too!  I thought last year's location was really good.  And it was nice to be under the overhang and not have the full sun on you if you were waiting in line around 5pm.


----------



## ammag

jcemom said:


> In the past Carousel of Progress, the Riverboat, Tom Sawyer Island, Tiki Room, Jungle Cruise, and Hall of Presidents have been closed. Of course that could change this year.


 Thank you!!! If we do this I will make sure to do those rides before 7. It's nice to see familiar faces from last year by the way!


----------



## FoxC63

ammag said:


> Hi all..I am not part of your group yet but might be.
> Last year we took kids to the oarty on Halloween. Crowded but amazing time, we were there 9 days so concentrated on the party things.
> We are going on an adult trip for my birthday 10/2-4 (those are the park days) first real trip for us in 12 years!
> 
> going to the party might be my only way to be in the park at night. If it were your only chance to experience the park at night (no kids! Seems more special to me) would you go or do you think the Halloween experience is so different from the regular park at night it's not really the same?
> 
> Would we have enough time 4-7, then during the party to go on many rides? We would be fine missing almost all of the party activities....riding rides instead of watching the parade and fireworks. Would this be a good idea? I guess we are using the party to be there at night and to save a little money
> 
> We love Halloween, but this is a short trip and we are just not concentrating on it, esp without the kids. Not doing a costume, etc.
> 
> If we don't go to the party I THINK we are giving uo MK at night, not sure if I am just stuck in this idea or what, I feel like we want to do it for more romance and to be up late with no little kids  tell me if the oarty would be a bad idea?



Hi ammag - First gotta say what a great picture!
Well, let's dig into it.  You stated you've already done the MNSSHP with your kids so you already know what you're getting yourself into with crowds, rides and Halloween decor at MK.

Do I think MK it's worth going to during MNSSHP?  Yes and especially with just my husband.  It's a great place to celebrate not only your birthday but also the man you love and vise versa.  It's a fantastic time for the two of you to reconnect, be adventurous (while flirting of course) and feel young again, that's the magic of this place.  It can be very romantic especially late at night walking through an empty park holding hands soaking up the ambience while wrapped in warmth. Yeah, I'm there.

You'll have plenty of time for rides between 4pm to midnight. Plan accordingly and be sure to eat before you arrive or schedule dinner *after* FP+ times are no longer valid.

Honestly, it's a great idea and I wouldn't hesitate to be there with my husband of 29 years.
Cheers °O°


----------



## FoxC63

prettypatchesmsu said:


> That's what I was thinking too!  I thought last year's location was really good.  And it was nice to be under the overhang and not have the full sun on you if you were waiting in line around 5pm.



With this new location how would people exit after there photo was taken?  I can see where they would enter, would this become like claustrophobic as there are more people interested in seeing them?


----------



## FoxC63

TrickRTreat said:


> I wish they would add an Oogie Boogie meet and greet...I would love to get a picture with him.



Love this idea now if it would only come to fruition!  I'd go!


----------



## FoxC63

goofynut41 said:


> I would like to know this too? I heard Pirates of the Carribean and Jungle cruise was not open, Is this true?



What's a party without Pirates of the Caribbean?


----------



## FoxC63

TrickRTreat said:


> Not sure yet...if I do it's just going to be simple.  Last year I wore a skeleton onesie pajama lol.
> Might just be a halloween shirt and skeleton leggings..something like that.



Skeleton leggings - what fun!  Light weight, comfortable and fun perfect way to go!  Hope you & yours have an amazing time!


----------



## smitch425

There was a portion of one year when pirates was not open because it was under refurb


----------



## FoxC63

may12th said:


> I don't think anything has been confirmed for this year yet, but last year Pirates was running, Jungle Cruise was not.



WoW!  I did not know Jungle Cruise wasn't open last year.  That ride was always packed during MNSSHP in the past.  It's a cult favorite why on earth would they shut this down?  I hope it's available this year.


----------



## FoxC63

smitch425 said:


> There was a portion of one year when pirates was not open because it was under refurb



 Glad I missed that party it's one of our favorite rides!  BTMR has been closed every time we've been to WDW!


----------



## princessallegra

Hi everyone! I'm SO sorry, but I've been off the boards for awhile and I cant seem to locate the search thread option. I came on the desktop and still cant locate it. Please accept my apologies, as I'm sure this has been asked somewhere in the 175 pages. We will be attending the Tuesday 9/13 party with our almost 3 year old. We have some fast passes for the first hour from 4-5 then we are eating dinner at LTT. We are hoping to get on line for Anna and Elsa after dinner. Would that be a decent plan? probably around 6:15-6:30? Any idea on the wait times then?

Our only must do things are Anna and Elsa, first Parade. The rest is just some dance party and some candy stops. Thank you for any advice.


----------



## smitch425

princessallegra said:


> Hi everyone! I'm SO sorry, but I've been off the boards for awhile and I cant seem to locate the search thread option. I came on the desktop and still cant locate it. Please accept my apologies, as I'm sure this has been asked somewhere in the 175 pages. We will be attending the Tuesday 9/13 party with our almost 3 year old. We have some fast passes for the first hour from 4-5 then we are eating dinner at LTT. We are hoping to get on line for Anna and Elsa after dinner. Would that be a decent plan? probably around 6:15-6:30? Any idea on the wait times then?
> 
> Our only must do things are Anna and Elsa, first Parade. The rest is just some dance party and some candy stops. Thank you for any advice.


Anna and Elsa are in Epcot now. I would not expect them to be at MNSSHP


----------



## survivormike

Definitely do MNSSHP with your husband and dress up!


----------



## FoxC63

smitch425 said:


> Anna and Elsa are in Epcot now. I would not expect them to be at MNSSHP



I know some people didn't take to Duffy but my son did, do you think he'll be available for a M&G?


----------



## FoxC63

Will Duffy appear in the Boo-to-You Parade?


----------



## Disneymom1126

FoxC63 said:


> I know some people didn't take to Duffy but my son did, do you think he'll be available for a M&G?



He wasn't at the party last year.  He used to be available to meet in Epcot, but he isn't there anymore either.


----------



## FoxC63

Epcot is where DS became attached to him.  When we went to TDR 2015 he couldn't wait to meet ShellieMay and see his friend Duffy.  I pack on the lite side and my suit case was stuffed with these guys!


----------



## FoxC63

Does he even appear on the Christmas float anymore?


----------



## FoxC63

He's ready for Halloween at the Disney Store


----------



## smitch425

FoxC63 said:


> I know some people didn't take to Duffy but my son did, do you think he'll be available for a M&G?





FoxC63 said:


> Will Duffy appear in the Boo-to-You Parade?



I don't expect an appearance at all


----------



## FoxC63

smitch425 said:


> I don't expect an appearance at all



How sad, hmmm I'll have to talk to DS about this before our trip.  Any suggestions on how to lift his spirits when we do go?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  DS has ADHD/Autism.


----------



## smitch425

FoxC63 said:


> How sad, hmmm I'll have to talk to DS about this before our trip.  Any suggestions on how to lift his spirits when we do go?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  DS has ADHD/Autism.


Does he have a Shellie May yet?  If not, maybe you could buy him one. Maybe you could tell him he is visiting her?
ETA:just read your other post, so I assume he has her??


----------



## FoxC63

smitch425 said:


> Does he have a Shellie May yet?  If not, maybe you could buy him one. Maybe you could tell him he is visiting her?
> ETA:just read your other post, so I assume he has her??



Yes he does have ShellieMay, I did look up Disney Florist to maybe get a treat bag with Vampire Duffy like the one I posted and they don't carry him but they do have Vampire Mickey & Minnie, would they switch?  Is Disney Florist flexible or should I try to arrange this with WL concierge?


----------



## teddygurl28

ammag said:


> Hi all..I am not part of your group yet but might be.
> Last year we took kids to the oarty on Halloween. Crowded but amazing time, we were there 9 days so concentrated on the party things.
> We are going on an adult trip for my birthday 10/2-4 (those are the park days) first real trip for us in 12 years!
> 
> going to the party might be my only way to be in the park at night. If it were your only chance to experience the park at night (no kids! Seems more special to me) would you go or do you think the Halloween experience is so different from the regular park at night it's not really the same?
> 
> Would we have enough time 4-7, then during the party to go on many rides? We would be fine missing almost all of the party activities....riding rides instead of watching the parade and fireworks. Would this be a good idea? I guess we are using the party to be there at night and to save a little money
> 
> We love Halloween, but this is a short trip and we are just not concentrating on it, esp without the kids. Not doing a costume, etc.
> 
> If we don't go to the party I THINK we are giving uo MK at night, not sure if I am just stuck in this idea or what, I feel like we want to do it for more romance and to be up late with no little kids  tell me if the oarty would be a bad idea?



I have been to the Halloween party 2 times in the past without kids (actually
This will be my first Halloween party WITH a kid). We always got there at 4 did a few rides, had dinner st Tony's and then lined up for the dwarves. We would be done with them quickly and then had the rest of the night to do all the rides and we would grab a spot last Minute for the fireworks and same for parade (parade viewing in frontier land is good and easy to get a last second spot) we always got every ride in we wanted some multiple times and enjoyed some party aspects


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

FoxC63 said:


> Yes he does have ShellieMay, I did look up Disney Florist to maybe get a treat bag with Vampire Duffy like the one I posted and they don't carry him but they do have Vampire Mickey & Minnie, would they switch?  Is Disney Florist flexible or should I try to arrange this with WL concierge?


That's a costume, so you'd need to bring or buy the Duffy. I'm not sure if they would open the product & dress the bear before you arrived.

Duffy's appearances in WDW are now next to none, so rather than try to push a character that just isn't there anymore, you might be better off "coming clean" well in advance so that your DS won't expect anything more than... well, nothing.


----------



## FoxC63

teddygurl28 said:


> I have been to the Halloween party 2 times in the past without kids (actually
> This will be my first Halloween party WITH a kid). We always got there at 4 did a few rides, had dinner st Tony's and then lined up for the dwarves. We would be done with them quickly and then had the rest of the night to do all the rides and we would grab a spot last Minute for the fireworks and same for parade (parade viewing in frontier land is good and easy to get a last second spot) we always got every ride in we wanted some multiple times and enjoyed some party aspects



When did you go last year?


----------



## FoxC63

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> That's a costume, so you'd need to bring or buy the Duffy. I'm not sure if they would open the product & dress the bear before you arrived.
> 
> Duffy's appearances in WDW are now next to none, so rather than try to push a character that just isn't there anymore, you might be better off "coming clean" well in advance so that your DS won't expect anything more than... well, nothing.



I hear you Pixie Dust.  But Duffy is tied to DS memories of his late Gpa.  It was him to introduced DS to the bear.  UGH!


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

FoxC63 said:


> I hear you Pixie Dust.  But Duffy is tied to DS memories of his late Gpa.  It was him to introduced DS to the bear.  UGH!


It's really a shame Duffy never caught on in the US. I think he's adorable. Good luck with what's surely a tough situation.


----------



## FoxC63

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> That's a costume, so you'd need to bring or buy the Duffy. I'm not sure if they would open the product & dress the bear before you arrived.
> 
> Duffy's appearances in WDW are now next to none, so rather than try to push a character that just isn't there anymore, you might be better off "coming clean" well in advance so that your DS won't expect anything more than... well, nothing.



I think they have them in the 12" as well.  The outfit is for 17" Here's a sneak peek for Tsum Tsum Halloween Duffy, ShellieMay & Gelatoni 2016


http://disneytsumtsum.com/?p=8604 

Now to find the 12"


----------



## teddygurl28

FoxC63 said:


> When did you go last year?


Unfortunately didn't do the Halloween party last year but we did the Christmas Party instead. We had a similar plan but with a toddler we slowed down a bit and left a little earlier. We took meeting characters out of the equation then and still managed about a dozen rides dinner st Tony's and a spot for the parade in frontier land. We left during the fireworks and watched them as we walked out


----------



## FoxC63

teddygurl28 said:


> Unfortunately didn't do the Halloween party last year but we did the Christmas Party instead. We had a similar plan but with a toddler we slowed down a bit and left a little earlier. We took meeting characters out of the equation then and still managed about a dozen rides dinner st Tony's and a spot for the parade in frontier land. We left during the fireworks and watched them as we walked out



This is a very different plan then, during the last week of MNSSHP the parks can get very busy. The first MCMCP was easy to move through during the day but it picked up quite a bit as the evening progressed.


----------



## teddygurl28

FoxC63 said:


> This is a very different plan then, during the last week of MNSSHP the parks can get very busy. The first MCMCP was easy to move through during the day but it picked up quite a bit as the evening progressed.


But they are looking into early
October parties? Not Halloween week. And we didn't do the first cmas party. We went in like the second week of december.  The Christmas party was packed compared to past Halloween parties we did but we still utilized our time more focused on rides like the person asking and got a good amount done and really just enjoyed
MK at night which is one of my favorite parks to be at during the night


----------



## princessallegra

smitch425 said:


> Anna and Elsa are in Epcot now. I would not expect them to be at MNSSHP



Thanks! I knew they were in Epcot now, I thought I had read they meet during MNSSHP and MVMCP. I got excited!


----------



## Cluelyss

princessallegra said:


> Thanks! I knew they were in Epcot now, I thought I had read they meet during MNSSHP and MVMCP. I got excited!


They did meet during the parties when they were still located in MK. This will be the first year they will be in Epcot during party season, so any old info you read would have them at MK.


----------



## FoxC63

teddygurl28 said:


> But they are looking into early
> October parties? Not Halloween week. And we didn't do the first cmas party. We went in like the second week of december.  The Christmas party was packed compared to past Halloween parties we did but we still utilized our time more focused on rides like the person asking and got a good amount done and really just enjoyed
> MK at night which is one of my favorite parks to be at during the night



My bad teddygirl.  Late night, early morning and frustrated about Duffy


----------



## Lulubelle17

So, I have a question about costume for my 6 yo DS... He would like to go as a Stormtrooper, but we have the issue of the mask. Guidelines say

Costumes and some masks may be worn, as long as the mask does not cover the entire face and eyes are visible.
So, I'm assuming the mask that comes with the costume is out of the question?


----------



## monique5

*Heads Up for Last Week October Trips, Will Update Later, If Necessary*

Rock-n-Rollar Coaster Undergoing Short Refurbishment. FP+ were unavailable October 27 - November 1 this morning! Can anyone else confirm this! 

Reliable source, KtP, may be glitch! Waiting to see! Not leaving me much to do @ HS!


----------



## DiannaVM

monique5 said:


> *Heads Up for Last Week October Trips, Will Update Later, If Necessary*
> 
> Rock-n-Rollar Coaster Undergoing Short Refurbishment. FP+ were unavailable October 27 - November 1 this morning! Can anyone else confirm this!
> 
> Reliable source, KtP, may be glitch! Waiting to see! Not leaving me much to do @ HS!


My sister and DH are pissed over this. Me, not so much because its perfect for me since I Was planning on chickening out lol. 

On the plus side, it also gives us all more time to take the day easy and catch most of the shows.


----------



## monique5

*68D Until I'm Home! Woo-hoo! *


----------



## FeralCatRogue

They had a new Duffy Darth Vader Duffy if he doesn't have it. The Halloween costume is cute I have it Duffy who is always wearing a Stitch costume under it.



Lulubelle17 said:


> So, I have a question about costume for my 6 yo DS... He would like to go as a Stormtrooper, but we have the issue of the mask. Guidelines say
> 
> Costumes and some masks may be worn, as long as the mask does not cover the entire face and eyes are visible.
> So, I'm assuming the mask that comes with the costume is out of the question?


I saw kids with the mask on top of their heads so they c ould pull it up when walking around but wear it for pictures.


----------



## FoxC63

Lulubelle17 said:


> So, I have a question about costume for my 6 yo DS... He would like to go as a Stormtrooper, but we have the issue of the mask. Guidelines say
> 
> Costumes and some masks may be worn, as long as the mask does not cover the entire face and eyes are visible.
> So, I'm assuming the mask that comes with the costume is out of the question?



I would agree it's a no.  I too have seen kids wear a mask on their head then slide down for photos and eventually remove them altogether.  I imagine they get hot to wear in Sept and early Oct. but your child will not be alone in this.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> *Heads Up for Last Week October Trips, Will Update Later, If Necessary*
> 
> Rock-n-Rollar Coaster Undergoing Short Refurbishment. FP+ were unavailable October 27 - November 1 this morning! Can anyone else confirm this!
> 
> Reliable source, KtP, may be glitch! Waiting to see! Not leaving me much to do @ HS!



Well this stinks!


----------



## FoxC63

*Is it 14 more days until the First MNSSHP? Are we that close already?!?*


----------



## FoxC63

Hope everyone is having a great day today!


----------



## FoxC63

My email notice 8/18/2016 via wdwprep

Today Disney released park hours updates and several days in October were affected.

Here's what changed:

October 1 - Magic Kingdom opening earlier, staying open later, additional Main Street Electrical Parade added
October 1 - Hollywood Studios staying open until 8 (instead of 7:30), Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular added
October 1 - Animal Kingdom staying open an hour later
October 3, 5, 8 - Magic Kingdom opening earlier, staying open later, additional Main Street Electrical Parade added
October 7 - Magic Kingdom opening an hour earlier
October 6 - Hollywood Studios closing at 6 pm instead of 7:30
October 12, 15, 17, 22, 24, 26, 29 - Main Street Electrical Parade removed
October 31 - Magic Kingdom AM Extra Magic Hour added


----------



## FoxC63

And another posted on the same day

Today Disney released park hours updates and several days in September were affected. 

Here's what changed:

September 3 - additional Main Street Electrical Parade added
September 4, 5, 19, 21, 26, 28 - Magic Kingdom staying open later, additional Main Street Electrical Parade added
September 10, 17 - Magic Kingdom opening an hour earlier, staying open later, additional Main Street Electrical Parade added
September 12 - Magic Kingdom opening an hour earlier, staying open later
September 24 - Magic Kingdom staying open later
September 6-30 - Animal Kingdom park hours extended to 9pm
September 24 - Blizzard Beach and Typhoon Lagoon hours changed
September 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30 - Hollywood Studios staying open until 8 instead of 7:30, Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular added


----------



## FoxC63

DiannaVM said:


> My sister and DH are pissed over this. Me, not so much because its perfect for me since I Was planning on chickening out lol.
> 
> On the plus side, it also gives us all more time to take the day easy and catch most of the shows.



Did you receive a cancellation notice?


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> *Is it 14 more days until the First MNSSHP? Are we that close already?!?*



*13D Until the 1st MNSSHP! *
*
Ha! I've always used the countdown timer, 13D, 11hr, 3min. *


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> *13D Until the 1st MNSSHP!
> 
> Ha! I've always used the countdown timer, 13D, 11hr, 3min. *



Please keep posting this - I really love it and need to see it in the wee early mornings prior to caffeine kick!  You're the best Monique!


----------



## mum22girlz

FoxC63 said:


> October 6 - Hollywood Studios closing at 6 pm instead of 7:30



Why would they do this? It looks like I'm going to have to do some schedule rearranging :-(


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

mum22girlz said:


> Why would they do this? It looks like I'm going to have to do some schedule rearranging :-(


Yeah, that's crazy. I'd thought about hopping and going later that day, but guess not. Probably a private party.


----------



## megster1123

mum22girlz said:


> Why would they do this? It looks like I'm going to have to do some schedule rearranging :-(



This was changed a while ago, there's a thread on the board somewhere. I believe someone said the park was closing early for a corporate event.


----------



## FoxC63

mum22girlz said:


> Why would they do this? It looks like I'm going to have to do some schedule rearranging :-(



Don't do anything yet!  Check your emails for cancellation notices from Disney first.


----------



## mum22girlz

FoxC63 said:


> Don't do anything yet!  Check your emails for cancellation notices from Disney first.



None of my scheduled Fast Passes are that late, but I was hoping to see Fantasmic.


----------



## FoxC63

I received notice on 8/18 from wdwprep, so in terms of "a while ago" this I wasn't aware of.  I just posted what was sent to me to help others plan their trip.


----------



## famy27

Costumes are almost ready. Just waiting for one accessory for older DD. The rest of us are ready. In two weeks from today, we'll be at Poly putting our costumes on and preparing to head to MK. I can't wait.

In other news, I got the approval to telecommute full-time, so we are moving to Florida! By next year, I'll be doing MNSSHP as a local.


----------



## megster1123

Here's that thread about the HS 6pm closure on the 6th in case anyone was interested in the speculation. 

http://www.disboards.com/threads/ho...e-mouse-is-at-it-again.3519785/#post-55960262


----------



## megster1123

FoxC63 said:


> It's POSSIBLY closing for refurb. per KtP Here's the link that was just posted:
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/08/19/could-rock-n-roller-coaster-be-closing-for-refurbishment/



I was referring to the park closure not RnR


----------



## FoxC63

megster1123 said:


> I was referring to the park closure not RnR



I need more coffee!


----------



## FoxC63

famy27 said:


> Costumes are almost ready. Just waiting for one accessory for older DD. The rest of us are ready. In two weeks from today, we'll be at Poly putting our costumes on and preparing to head to MK. I can't wait.
> 
> In other news, I got the approval to telecommute full-time, so we are moving to Florida! By next year, I'll be doing MNSSHP as a local.



WOW!  Great news on the costumes and exciting about the move to Florida!  Invest in vacuum storage bags for your stuff!


----------



## Lulubelle17

FoxC63 said:


> I would agree it's a no.  I too have seen kids wear a mask on their head then slide down for photos and eventually remove them altogether.  I imagine they get hot to wear in Sept and early Oct. but your child will not be alone in this.



Makes sense, and that's what I told my son: who wants to carry around a full mask! But I found some cute eye masks on Etsy for really cheap, they are made out of felt and they only cover part of the face. I'll just get him one of those and save the full mask for when we go trick-or-treating around the neighborhood


----------



## FoxC63

Lulubelle17 said:


> Makes sense, and that's what I told my son: who wants to carry around a full mask! But I found some cute eye masks on Etsy for really cheap, they are made out of felt and they only cover part of the face. I'll just get him one of those and save the full mask for when we go trick-or-treating around the neighborhood



Perfect!  You guys are gonna have an awesome time!  Wishing you the best!


----------



## smitch425

Lulubelle17 said:


> Makes sense, and that's what I told my son: who wants to carry around a full mask! But I found some cute eye masks on Etsy for really cheap, they are made out of felt and they only cover part of the face. I'll just get him one of those and save the full mask for when we go trick-or-treating around the neighborhood


The gold part of the mask my son is wearing in my signature flipped up. That's how he walked around most of the night. DD's mask stayed down on her face or on her head.


----------



## DiannaVM

FoxC63 said:


> Did you receive a cancellation notice?


No, we are going based on Kenny's post, since the dates he can confirm there are no FP+ are smack dab right when our trip is taking place. Our FP+ window doesn't open until Monday though...or is it next week? lol So glad she is keeping better track than me!


----------



## PSULion

I just got a notice that my 7DMT FP right before the Oct 16th party was cancelled. Changed to Splash at the same time.

Is there gonna be a refurb???


----------



## FoxC63

PSULion said:


> I just got a notice that my 7DMT FP right before the Oct 16th party was cancelled. Changed to Splash at the same time.
> 
> Is there gonna be a refurb???



What time was your FP+ scheduled? OMG this is just crazy!  How frustrating.


----------



## PSULion

5:35-6:35. I don't think the time was the problem though.... It gave me splash at exactly the same time.


----------



## FoxC63

PSULion said:


> 5:35-6:35. I don't think the time was the problem though.... It gave me splash at exactly the same time.



I think I'll stick to 5:30-6:30 I'd rather not tie up the lines with those who do not have MNSSHP tickets.  Truthfully they should go first and get the heck out of the parks!


----------



## FoxC63

Hollywood Studios is the only day I have yet to complete, looking at 10am arrival on Friday 28th and have no clue where to start.


----------



## megster1123

Hallowishes question here - 

Our party day is Thursday the 6th.  Our touring plan though will have us back at the Poly well in time to catch Hallowishes on the Tuesday prior.  We have a theme park view room, so ideal for catching the show.  Will watching it from afar before we actually attend the party put on damper on the first hand experience?  If so I'll need to make sure the kiddos are distracted while the show is going on.


----------



## PSULion

FoxC63 said:


> I think I'll stick to 5:30-6:30 I'd rather not tie up the lines with those who do not have MNSSHP tickets.  Truthfully they should go first and get the heck out of the parks!



My point was just that I don't think they cancelled my FP because it was too close to the party... It seems to be a 7DMT problem only.


----------



## megster1123

PSULion said:


> My point was just that I don't think they cancelled my FP because it was too close to the party... It seems to be a 7DMT problem only.


I do not like that.


----------



## SweetJulia23

FoxC63 said:


> I think they have them in the 12" as well. The outfit is for 17" Here's a sneak peek for Tsum Tsum Halloween Duffy, ShellieMay & Gelatoni 2016



MUST GET THAT CAT!!!!


----------



## jcemom

megster1123 said:


> Hallowishes question here -
> 
> Our party day is Thursday the 6th.  Our touring plan though will have us back at the Poly well in time to catch Hallowishes on the Tuesday prior.  We have a theme park view room, so ideal for catching the show.  Will watching it from afar before we actually attend the party put on damper on the first hand experience?  If so I'll need to make sure the kiddos are distracted while the show is going on.


*I* don't think it will take away from the in-park experience at all. I've always felt that the fireworks looked so different up close vs. further away that it's pretty much two different experiences anyway. Take advantage of that awesome theme park view room and enjoy the fireworks!!


----------



## PSULion

WAIT!!! I just realized 7DMT was 5:35-6:35, bc I couldn't get 5:30-6:30. New Splash is 5:30-6:30. Maybe it DID get cancelled bc it was past 6:30????


----------



## anneboleyn

SweetJulia23 said:


> MUST GET THAT CAT!!!!



I was thinking the exact same thing! It is so stinking cute!


----------



## FoxC63

PSULion said:


> My point was just that I don't think they cancelled my FP because it was too close to the party... It seems to be a 7DMT problem only.


Yes, right I completely understand what you posted.  I'm just saying when it's time for me to make my FP+ selections 7/8 days from now that I plan on making my last FP+ between 5:30 - 6:30


----------



## Kellett

We are going to the October 6 party and our costumes are incredibles but shorts and t shirt style. Is it crazy for me to worry about getting cold later in the night? Florida is generally very hot still in early October right? I'm already planning my packing and starting to second guess myself. I'm too excited lol


----------



## Melissakay1q

Finally decided on Cinderella for myself and ordered the pieces from Amazon. I swear, I've been fretting over what to wear for what seems like forever!


----------



## jcemom

Kellett said:


> We are going to the October 6 party and our costumes are incredibles but shorts and t shirt style. Is it crazy for me to worry about getting cold later in the night? Florida is generally very hot still in early October right? I'm already planning my packing and starting to second guess myself. I'm too excited lol


I think in early October the lows are typically in the low 70s. That would be early in the morning, so it should be warmer than that at midnight.


----------



## Kellett

jcemom said:


> I think in early October the lows are typically in the low 70s. That would be early in the morning, so it should be warmer than that at midnight.


Thank you!


----------



## otten

Has anyone else noticed that on party nights later in the month there are fastpasses available with a window of 6:30-7 for 7DMT? So cancelling the 5:35 - 6:35 seems odd.


----------



## monique5

PSULion said:


> WAIT!!! I just realized 7DMT was 5:35-6:35, bc I couldn't get 5:30-6:30. New Splash is 5:30-6:30. Maybe it DID get cancelled bc it was past 6:30????





otten said:


> Has anyone else noticed that on party nights later in the month there are fastpasses available with a window of 6:30-7 for 7DMT? So cancelling the 5:35 - 6:35 seems odd.



Keep us posted.

I understood what @FoxC63 was saying, but others had posted that FP+ were showing & available on party nights for 6:30-7pm, up til 7pm. * We posted about this the other day. *Then @smitch425 posted links to threads from last year were these FP+, 6:30-7, were cancelled July 2015. PP were thinking since mid-August & times were available, good to go for this year.

@PSULion  - If you go back into FP+ selections is 7DMT available for 5:30-6:30? Does it say distributed for day? Does it say under refurbishment?


----------



## MinnieMSue

Kellett said:


> We are going to the October 6 party and our costumes are incredibles but shorts and t shirt style. Is it crazy for me to worry about getting cold later in the night? Florida is generally very hot still in early October right? I'm already planning my packing and starting to second guess myself. I'm too excited lol



Hottest ever Disney trip was early October a number of years ago. You made a smart decision to wear shorts. It was worse than July. My hair grew walking out the door into the humidity and I swear we melted into puddles occasionally. Never will forget that weather.


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> Keep us posted.
> 
> I understood what @FoxC63 was saying, but others had posted that FP+ were showing & available on party nights for 6:30-7pm, up til 7pm. * We posted about this the other day. *Then @smitch425 posted links to threads from last year were these FP+, 6:30-7, were cancelled July 2015. PP were thinking since mid-August & times were available, good to go for this year.
> 
> @PSULion  - If you go back into FP+ selections is 7DMT available for 5:30-6:30? Does it say distributed for day? Does it say under refurbishment?


I have a 5:30-6:30 SDMT FP that night and received no notification of cancellation, and my FP is still intact (for now, at least!). So it's not the ride. I'm guessing they are doing what they did last year, and cancelling anything after 6:30. (So why even offer them in the first place? Unless they are only cancelling those who scheduled on a party ticket, and letting those with a day pass keep theirs?)


----------



## SPAM

SweetJulia23 said:


> MUST GET THAT CAT!!!!


Gelatoni (well also Duffy obviously) is huge is Tokyo Disney. I did a couple of days there in June and they were really pushing him, I even rode on a Gelatoni themed Monorail.  Have fun at the party, I'm jealous.


----------



## Cluelyss

Kellett said:


> We are going to the October 6 party and our costumes are incredibles but shorts and t shirt style. Is it crazy for me to worry about getting cold later in the night? Florida is generally very hot still in early October right? I'm already planning my packing and starting to second guess myself. I'm too excited lol


We did Incredibles 2 years ago (see my profile pic!) and did not get cold AT ALL!!! I had packed long sleeve black tees to layer under our tee shirts, but it was 80 degrees the entire trip. You'll be fine!


----------



## megster1123

Speaking of weather.... yes, I know it can be HOT in October and it will rain.  what's it like when it's actually raining though?  mind you, we're from Michigan, so even on hot days an afternoon rain can bring a chill with it.  if we're going to be in the park and are actively being rained on, is it chilly?  Odd question I know, but IMO nothing is worse than being wet & cold


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> Keep us posted.
> 
> I understood what @FoxC63 was saying, but others had posted that FP+ were showing & available on party nights for 6:30-7pm, up til 7pm. * We posted about this the other day. *Then @smitch425 posted links to threads from last year were these FP+, 6:30-7, were cancelled July 2015. PP were thinking since mid-August & times were available, good to go for this year.
> 
> @PSULion  - If you go back into FP+ selections is 7DMT available for 5:30-6:30? Does it say distributed for day? Does it say under refurbishment?





Cluelyss said:


> I have a 5:30-6:30 SDMT FP that night and received no notification of cancellation, and my FP is still intact (for now, at least!). So it's not the ride. I'm guessing they are doing what they did last year, and canceling anything after 6:30. (So why even offer them in the first place? *Unless they are only canceling those who scheduled on a party ticket, and letting those with a day pass keep theirs?)*



@Cluelyss - Thanks! If I recall, @PSULion only has MNSSHP tickets & is attending the parting on October 16th, & reserved FP+ the other with MNSSHP. SMH Disney. Just like @smitch425 posted. So sad.   Hopefully PSULion will still be able to get 7DMT FP+.  I'll update Post #1 again, adding back the 3:30-6:30 timeframe. 

ANS to BOLD - In the past, I believe 6:30pm FP+ ending time was for all guests, MWY Tickets and/or MNSSHP/MVMCP.


----------



## monique5

megster1123 said:


> Speaking of weather.... yes, I know it can be HOT in October and it will rain.  what's it like when it's actually raining though?  mind you, we're from Michigan, so even on hot days an afternoon rain can bring a chill with it.  if we're going to be in the park and are actively being rained on, is it chilly?  Odd question I know, but IMO nothing is worse than being wet & cold



After it rains, it's hotter.


----------



## tink1957

Joining in on the fun...adult DS, 2 friends and I are going to the party on 9/25.  We're staying at Cabana Bay before going to Pop on the 27th so no fastpass selection for a few days.  Hope there's something left on the 25th, if not we'll still have a blast.


----------



## GatorMama

megster1123 said:


> Speaking of weather.... yes, I know it can be HOT in October and it will rain.  what's it like when it's actually raining though?  mind you, we're from Michigan, so even on hot days an afternoon rain can bring a chill with it.  if we're going to be in the park and are actively being rained on, is it chilly?  Odd question I know, but IMO nothing is worse than being wet & cold



Florida rain is sticky. The air is already so humid that once you're soaked (and you will be), you won't get dry. If you wear a poncho, it will stick to any skin it can. The thicker ones seem less stick compared to dollar store ponchos.


----------



## peteykirch

Bought tickets for the 9/8 Party.

Going as an old timey baseball player, GF is going most likely as Louise from Bob's Burgers


----------



## monique5

peteykirch said:


> Bought tickets for the 9/8 Party.
> 
> Going as an old timey baseball player, GF is going most likely as Louise from Bob's Burgers



 to the party! See Post #1, to add you name to the MNSSHP Official Guest List!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

peteykirch said:


> Bought tickets for the 9/8 Party.
> 
> Going as an old timey baseball player, GF is going most likely as Louise from Bob's Burgers



Yes Louise!


----------



## PSULion

Ok... Sorry for the delay... Had a carnival to go to. Here's the whole story.

We only have mnsshp tickets for October 16th, no park tickets. I made FP for 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, and 7DMT for 5:35-6:35 (I couldn't get 5:30-6:30). Today I got email saying 7DMT was cancelled and replaced with Splash from 5:30-6:30.

I called and explained. After a long time on hold, I got told the following "Because of the party that night, ALL Fastpasses extending past 7:00 have been cancelled. But we went ahead and added a 7DMT FP for your whole party that is usable at any time during the day."

When I reminded him that mine actually ended at 6:35, he said, "Hmmm, that's really odd. Oh well, it's fixed for you now."

So I don't know what the deal is, but I'd definitely recommend trying to keep them all before 6:30 and if there's one really important one, make it the earliest!


----------



## SweetJulia23

SPAM said:


> Gelatoni (well also Duffy obviously) is huge is Tokyo Disney. I did a couple of days there in June and they were really pushing him, I even rode on a Gelatoni themed Monorail.  Have fun at the party, I'm jealous.



That's so cute! I remember seeing a picture of a Duffy bus once.


----------



## monique5

PSULion said:


> Ok... Sorry for the delay... Had a carnival to go to. Here's the whole story.
> 
> We only have mnsshp tickets for October 16th, no park tickets. I made FP for 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, and 7DMT for 5:35-6:35 (I couldn't get 5:30-6:30). Today I got email saying 7DMT was cancelled and replaced with Splash from 5:30-6:30.
> 
> I called and explained. After a long time on hold, I got told the following "Because of the party that night, ALL Fastpasses extending past 7:00 have been cancelled. But we went ahead and added a 7DMT FP for your whole party that is usable at any time during the day."
> 
> When I reminded him that mine actually ended at 6:35, he said, "Hmmm, that's really odd. Oh well, it's fixed for you now."
> 
> So I don't know what the deal is, but I'd definitely recommend trying to keep them all before 6:30 and if there's one really important one, make it the earliest!



No worries. Hope you enjoyed the carnival. Glad you were able to work this out prior to arrival. Just wish the that 6:30-7pm time wasn't showing, which is going to cause some angst from some, especially if that's the only time available --- only for them to cancel. 

Enjoy MNSSHP with the cute bags.


----------



## Sharongal74

Yesterday I decided to order some shirts with pirate Mickey and Minnie for me, DH and DD. Our youngest  DD is dressing as a pirate and doing the pirate league on party night 9/8. I am so excited for these shirts!!


----------



## bigtony777

When does the fastpass booking window open with the MNSSHP tickets?  If we have a hotel reservation is it 60 days?  Also will the system let you book a fastpass with your annual pass and another with your party ticket?


----------



## CMNJ

bigtony777 said:


> When does the fastpass booking window open with the MNSSHP tickets?  If we have a hotel reservation is it 60 days?  Also will the system let you book a fastpass with your annual pass and another with your party ticket?


60 days out from check in day for onsite reservation otherwise 30 days. Cannot make multiple sets of fast passes for the same person for the same day (in MDE) regardless of having 2 tickets assigned to them.


----------



## attain

Since I will only be attending MNSSHP and it will be just me, I plan to use my iPhone for pictures with characters. Will there be enough lighting to get pictures? Specifically, my costume is the castle and I'm hoping to get s picture of me in front of the castle when it is lit up. Here is my unfinished costume (I'm adding lights to the shirt).


----------



## BrookieM2001

I think I already know the answer to this question but I thought I'd ask it anyway. We are hoping for a FP for party day and can't get the time we need. We have a 4:30 and a 5:30 but we have an ADR for CRT at 4. Entering the park with a regular ticket instead of a party ticket isn't a huge issue because we have a spare or our reservation at they're only $10 since we will be there 9 days so we are just keeping them so we can be sure we are at CRT before 4. We don't want to miss our 4:30-5:30 FP. Anyway, we wanted a FP for Enchanted Tales because DD will be dressed as Belle and Touring Plans puts the wait for her during the party as 20 minutes and we didn't want to wait that much during party time. We have been to several parties and know lines are short but talk is that this fall will be busier than normal.

Soooooo, after that long winded introduction, here's the issue. We have Enchanted Tales FP at 3:30, but I don't think that's early enough to get through the attraction and still be in time for our ADR. Is there a FP time finder tool like there is one for ADRs? I've searched the net but you guys always have the inside scoop. We are hoping for a 3pm instead so we can definitely be on time. Anybody know a trick??


----------



## monique5

Sharongal74 said:


> Yesterday I decided to order some shirts with pirate Mickey and Minnie for me, DH and DD. Our youngest  DD is dressing as a pirate and doing the pirate league on party night 9/8. I am so excited for these shirts!!



CUTE! Fabulous idea! I have to update my Official Guest List info, we were doing Star Wars, full costumes, & Pirate League for DD & was going to purchase pirate applique shirts for us & get the adult make over @ PL. Still have appointments, DD doesn't know about trip & since Halloween catalogues have started coming in the mail, she keeps changing her mind. Luckily, everything I've purchased is returnable, but she's been firm with the Red Queen & Violet from The Incredibles. Purchased black eye masks (will wear on top of head/carry)- need for photos, Incredible t-shirts, black shorts. Purchased everything she needs for Red Queen, still working on ours- ideas for Alice. I think DH & I was more excited about the pirates. Lol!


----------



## FoxC63

attain said:


> Since I will only be attending MNSSHP and it will be just me, I plan to use my iPhone for pictures with characters. Will there be enough lighting to get pictures? Specifically, my costume is the castle and I'm hoping to get s picture of me in front of the castle when it is lit up. Here is my unfinished costume (I'm adding lights to the shirt). View attachment 188721



LOVE IT! What a beautiful skirt and awesome costume idea!  Cannot comment on phone pictures, DH took some on his and it was 50/50.  One day Memory Maker was available last year but nothing has been officially released by Disney at this point so if you're interested in that the info will be put in Post #1 and this would include Magic Shots.  But if your not planning on purchasing MM, then do NOT hesitate to ask CM's, photographers or guests to take your picture!  What's your party date with the mouse?


----------



## Jadyreen1282

peteykirch said:


> Bought tickets for the 9/8 Party.
> 
> Going as an old timey baseball player, GF is going most likely as Louise from Bob's Burgers



Love it!


----------



## Jadyreen1282

CMNJ said:


> 60 days out from check in day for onsite reservation otherwise 30 days. Cannot make multiple sets of fast passes for the same person for the same day (in MDE) regardless of having 2 tickets assigned to them.



I have MNSSHP tickets in MDE for Sept 8 but when I go to FastPass+ it only shows times up till 5:30. Where else would we get FP for the party?


----------



## CMNJ

There are no FP during the party. However despite not having a day ticket party guests are allowed in at 4 pm and party tickets work to schedule 3 FP even without a day time ticket during the overlap time (4-7). People have reported cancellations of FP after the 5:30-6:30 window so I'd either make them 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, and 5:30-6:30 or only make 2 that end by 6:30


----------



## attain

FoxC63 said:


> LOVE IT! What a beautiful skirt and awesome costume idea!  Cannot comment on phone pictures, DH took some on his and it was 50/50.  One day Memory Maker was available last year but nothing has been officially released by Disney at this point so if you're interested in that the info will be put in Post #1 and this would include Magic Shots.  But if your not planning on purchasing MM, then do NOT hesitate to ask CM's, photographers or guests to take your picture!  What's your party date with the mouse?


My date is Sept 23rd. I got the skirt on amazon for $16. For a last minute idea, I'm happy!


----------



## Cluelyss

BrookieM2001 said:


> I think I already know the answer to this question but I thought I'd ask it anyway. We are hoping for a FP for party day and can't get the time we need. We have a 4:30 and a 5:30 but we have an ADR for CRT at 4. Entering the park with a regular ticket instead of a party ticket isn't a huge issue because we have a spare or our reservation at they're only $10 since we will be there 9 days so we are just keeping them so we can be sure we are at CRT before 4. We don't want to miss our 4:30-5:30 FP. Anyway, we wanted a FP for Enchanted Tales because DD will be dressed as Belle and Touring Plans puts the wait for her during the party as 20 minutes and we didn't want to wait that much during party time. We have been to several parties and know lines are short but talk is that this fall will be busier than normal.
> 
> Soooooo, after that long winded introduction, here's the issue. We have Enchanted Tales FP at 3:30, but I don't think that's early enough to get through the attraction and still be in time for our ADR. Is there a FP time finder tool like there is one for ADRs? I've searched the net but you guys always have the inside scoop. We are hoping for a 3pm instead so we can definitely be on time. Anybody know a trick??


There are no FP finders and I would not think a FP at 3:30 would allow you enough time. The experience itself is about 20 minutes once you enter. That being said, a FP  isn't going to save you much time, as you will likely need to wait for a show to and before entering the room anyway.  So I just plan to go when it's most convenient for you  doesn't interfere with your ADR.


----------



## Amunet

Does anyone have a simple adult apron pattern link?
I still need to make an apron for my Alice costume. It's crunch time cause we're leaving this Thursday for our cruise ... and I don't have any costume stuff sewn 

I should finish our FE holder tonight but I'm feeling the sewing pressure. Also need to make the mad hatter collar and bow tie (animated character).


----------



## kelleybean

Jadyreen1282 said:


> I have MNSSHP tickets in MDE for Sept 8 but when I go to FastPass+ it only shows times up till 5:30. Where else would we get FP for the party?



That's correct.  There are no FP for the party, and it sounds like you can't have a FP past 6:30 (so 5:30 would be the latest time).  In the past, we have had good luck getting in the regular lines around 6:30 because many day guests were starting to head out and we weren't slowed down in standby by people being let in from the FP line.


----------



## asbyrneva

So obviously you can go to the park at 4 but how early do folks start going in wearing costumes?  AP holders and we can get in earlier but I don't want to lug around an extra set of clothes.  DH and I will be more disney bound rather then full out costume but Im going as vanellope von sweetz and have to do my hair at the hotel. 

Thanks


----------



## monique5

*7D Until I Make My FP+ Reservations! Woo-hoo! *
**


----------



## RJstanis

FoxC63 said:


> And another posted on the same day
> 
> Today Disney released park hours updates and several days in September were affected.
> 
> Here's what changed:
> 
> September 3 - additional Main Street Electrical Parade added
> September 4, 5, 19, 21, 26, 28 - Magic Kingdom staying open later, additional Main Street Electrical Parade added
> September 10, 17 - Magic Kingdom opening an hour earlier, staying open later, additional Main Street Electrical Parade added
> September 12 - Magic Kingdom opening an hour earlier, staying open later
> September 24 - Magic Kingdom staying open later
> September 6-30 - Animal Kingdom park hours extended to 9pm
> September 24 - Blizzard Beach and Typhoon Lagoon hours changed
> September 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30 - Hollywood Studios staying open until 8 instead of 7:30, Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular added



Even though this now squashes my BOG PPO on the 17th, I appreciate the info


----------



## vinotinto

asbyrneva said:


> So obviously you can go to the park at 4 but how early do folks start going in wearing costumes?  AP holders and we can get in earlier but I don't want to lug around an extra set of clothes.  DH and I will be more disney bound rather then full out costume but Im going as vanellope von sweetz and have to do my hair at the hotel.
> 
> Thanks


I'm curious about this too. Last year, we had day tickets as well as MNSSHP tickets and went into MK at 2:00 pm in our costumes (which were more Disney bounding than full costumes, but enough for some kids to point to us). It was great! But, I do not know if they will be more strict this year because of the new costume rules.


----------



## smitch425

We've also entered as early as 2pm, but in full costumes, but that was in 2012. They may be more strict now because of all of the new security stuff.


----------



## HappyGrape

I am thinking of booking my son for pirate makeover at 3. Pros - he loved it before, cute makeup & photos. Cons we need to be at the park much earlier and not sure if he will last

Any opinions?


----------



## FoxC63

asbyrneva said:


> So obviously you can go to the park at 4 but how early do folks start going in wearing costumes?  AP holders and we can get in earlier but I don't want to lug around an extra set of clothes.  DH and I will be more disney bound rather then full out costume but Im going as vanellope von sweetz and have to do my hair at the hotel.
> 
> Thanks



You can start wearing costumes at 4pm.  You'll see people in their costumes as early as 3:30pm waiting to get into the parks at 4pm.  If using your MNSSHP ticket to enter, be sure to use the CORRECT entrance. °O°


----------



## FoxC63

HappyGrape said:


> I am thinking of booking my son for pirate makeover at 3. Pros - he loved it before, cute makeup & photos. Cons we need to be at the park much earlier and not sure if he will last Any opinions?



How old is your child?  Does he need a nap?  What time do you plan on leaving the parks after the MNSSHP?
Having a 3pm appointment is perfect timing, provided you and your child has had time to rest *prior* to the appointment.  After all the hoopla there you're set to enjoy the park or get a great meal before the party starts.


----------



## megster1123

HappyGrape said:


> I am thinking of booking my son for pirate makeover at 3. Pros - he loved it before, cute makeup & photos. Cons we need to be at the park much earlier and not sure if he will last
> 
> Any opinions?



I would book asap if you haven't already. I have pirates league at 11 on a day that ended up being our party day (Oct 6th) When I called to inquire about moving it back a couple hours I was told they were booked solid for the day...and that was at least a couple months ago


----------



## HappyGrape

I booked it. We are going on 31st of October and I was shocked that they had availability. He is 9, so no need to nap but is really energetic in the mornings and it will be hard to get him to chill out. I remember few years ago we had troubles booking for August, but they seem to have a lot of availability for 31st of October and I only called yesterday

I have 14 days so the ticket + MNSSHP is not an issue, we are only 14 days in Orlando
I am wearing black plain black dress with which hat I think, and he is only wearing pirate costume, dh thsirt. This should be ok right? They let kids dressed up from earlier?


----------



## FoxC63

HappyGrape said:


> I booked it. We are going on 31st of October and I was shocked that they had availability. He is 9, so no need to nap but is really energetic in the mornings and it will be hard to get him to chill out. I remember few years ago we had troubles booking for August, but they seem to have a lot of availability for 31st of October and I only called yesterday
> 
> I have 14 days so the ticket + MNSSHP is not an issue, we are only 14 days in Orlando
> I am wearing black plain black dress with which hat I think, and he is only wearing pirate costume, dh thsirt. This should be ok right? They let kids dressed up from earlier?



PERFECT!  Yes, your son can be in a costume all day!  It sounds like you made solid plans, so take a deep breath and know you've done your homework!  Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## HappyGrape

Thank you! I can't wait. Fast passes to be booked Tuesday, it's getting close​


----------



## FoxC63

attain said:


> Since I will only be attending MNSSHP and it will be just me, I plan to use my iPhone for pictures with characters. Will there be enough lighting to get pictures? Specifically, my costume is the castle and I'm hoping to get s picture of me in front of the castle when it is lit up. Here is my unfinished costume (I'm adding lights to the shirt). View attachment 188721



Still can't get over how sweet your outfit is, just out of curiosity what shoes are you wearing with your outfit?


----------



## FoxC63

Amunet said:


> Does anyone have a simple adult apron pattern link?
> I still need to make an apron for my Alice costume. It's crunch time cause we're leaving this Thursday for our cruise ... and I don't have any costume stuff sewn
> 
> I should finish our FE holder tonight but I'm feeling the sewing pressure. Also need to make the mad hatter collar and bow tie (animated character).



I would think this is pretty simple to do without one.  You only need 3 basic pattern pieces: waist band, chest and skirt. Do you have any sewing patterns?

You might want to check this out:  https://melindascostumes.wordpress.com/author/melinda3d/


----------



## abnihon

What's everyone doing for FP with party ticket?

We have a 4:30 Pirates League appt which makes that 3:30-4:30 one more difficult since we can't enter till 4.
Am thinking of doing PoTC since it's right next door.
Then Peter Pan 4:30-5:30.
7DMT 5:30-6:30 (I THINK my son is tall enough..)

Also considered Haunted Mansion but aren't people saying it's better during party?  What do they do?

My FP day is tomorrow!  
7am ET is the new selection time right?


----------



## PSULion

We're doing pirates 3:30-4:30, so as soon as we get in. You may be cutting that close though with pirates league. Then we're doing Peter Pan 4:30-5:30, and 7DMT 5:30-6:30. My guys won't do HM, so that's not a factor for us.

Booking does open at 7 am EST. Not sure if you've read recent posts, just make sure that your last one does not go past 6:30, even if they offer it to you. Can speak from personal experience that they will cancel it, even if it's just 5 minutes later at 5:35-6:35.


----------



## FoxC63

It's not so much that your son is tall enough as is it right for him?  Do not be fooled, it is a fast moving ride which can be very scary for young kids. Has he been on the Barnstormer?  Also you can do rider swap for SDMT.


----------



## FoxC63

OMG! I'm done planning our day at HS! DONE! BAM! This has taken me like FOREVER!!! With way too many variables hoops & loops it's finally done! Woot!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> OMG! I'm done planning our day at HS! DONE! BAM! This has taken me like FOREVER!!! With way too many variables hoops & loops it's finally done! Woot!


----------



## katmu

smitch425 said:


> We've also entered as early as 2pm, but in full costumes, but that was in 2012. They may be more strict now because of all of the new security stuff.



This has me worried now, as I have a ADR for BOG at 2:10 that day so I was planning to go in my Disneybounding outfit including my ears.  Am I going to get hassled by security?  My dress is knee length.


----------



## smitch425

katmu said:


> This has me worried now, as I have a ADR for BOG at 2:10 that day so I was planning to go in my Disneybounding outfit including my ears.  Am I going to get hassled by security?  My dress is knee length.


Disneybounding will be fine. People do that all day everyday.


----------



## mickeyhereicome

Do you think I should have any concern buying MNSSHP hard tickets off ebay?  Once the are mailed to me and I link them to my Disney experience, can the seller still try to use them?

Also how strict are they about costumes? Cape length and full mask on adults?  We were going as Avengers and my husband was going to be Vision.  Costume has a full mask and a long cape.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

Toy Story Dance Party will return to Frontierland, which has offered Woody, Jessie & Bullseye in previous years. The Monsters, Inc. Dance Party will return in Tomorrowland.
Hocus Pocus Villains Spelltacular will be reduced from 4 nightly shows to 3, with the final show being @ midnight (Previously reported that only select nights in September would have only 3 shows). Also, the show may be a few minutes shorter, but no official confirmation yet.
Not expecting any big character changes to character lineup but we could see 1 or 2 removed again.


----------



## monique5

mickeyhereicome said:


> Do you think I should have any concern buying MNSSHP hard tickets off ebay?  Once the are mailed to me and I link them to my Disney experience, can the seller still try to use them?
> 
> Also how strict are they about costumes? Cape length and full mask on adults?  We were going as Avengers and my husband was going to be Vision.  Costume has a full mask and a long cape.



*No sold out parties yet, so why eBay?* Are tickets that much cheaper? If so, umm....  If seller linked tickets to their MDE account (*typically MNSSHP are automatically linked to MDE account when purchased), they would have to reassign to your account*. -- Lots of faith & money.

Costumes --- This is 1st year for these guidelines. Assuming will be strict since they are now in place, even updated guidelines for runDisney. Will know more after 1st party on September 2nd, PP will report back. Would say NO to full mask and long cape. Several (read through thread) have posted will wear on head or carry mask and just put on for photos. So follow guidelines.


----------



## smitch425

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Toy Story Dance Party will return to Frontierland, which has offered Woody, Jessie & Bullseye in previous years. The Monsters, Inc. Dance Party will return in Tomorrowland.
> Hocus Pocus Villains Spelltacular will be reduced from 4 nightly shows to 3, with the final show being @ midnight (Previously reported that only select nights in September would have only 3 shows). Also, the show may be a few minutes shorter, but no official confirmation yet.
> Not expecting any big character changes to character lineup but we could see 1 or 2 removed again.


I don't think the stage show info is accurate. Waiting for Kenny to reply


----------



## monique5

smitch425 said:


> I don't think the stage show info is accurate. Waiting for Kenny to reply



My news came from KtP. But I'm thinking the 3 times are just for the select dates in September that are listed in Post #1, which is info on Disney's website.


----------



## FoxC63

mickeyhereicome said:


> Do you think I should have any concern buying MNSSHP hard tickets off ebay?  Once the are mailed to me and I link them to my Disney experience, can the seller still try to use them?
> 
> Also how strict are they about costumes? Cape length and full mask on adults?  We were going as Avengers and my husband was going to be Vision.  Costume has a full mask and a long cape.



I would never buy my tickets off ebay and will stick to Disney's costume policy.  Why would you intentionally go against the grain?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

mickeyhereicome said:


> Do you think I should have any concern buying MNSSHP hard tickets off ebay?  Once the are mailed to me and I link them to my Disney experience, can the seller still try to use them?
> 
> Also how strict are they about costumes? Cape length and full mask on adults?  We were going as Avengers and my husband was going to be Vision.  Costume has a full mask and a long cape.


I don't beleive tickets off ebay would be valid they would already be linked to someone else and they are non-transferable from what i remember.

I don't remember vision's cape going past his ankles, I had no issues with a cape 2 years ago but you never know. As for mask, I'd personally do facepaint to get his red/black color instead they have been know to enforce the mask rule.


----------



## smitch425

FeralCatRogue said:


> I don't beleive tickets off ebay would be valid they would already be linked to someone else and they are non-transferable from what i remember.
> 
> I don't remember vision's cape going past his ankles, I had no issues with a cape 2 years ago but you never know. As for mask, I'd personally do facepaint to get his red/black color instead they have been know to enforce the mask rule.


The cape length is new for MNSSHP this year. It was also required for races at the end of last year.


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

FeralCatRogue said:


> I don't beleive tickets off ebay would be valid they would already be linked to someone else and they are non-transferable from what i remember.
> 
> I don't remember vision's cape going past his ankles, I had no issues with a cape 2 years ago but you never know. As for mask, I'd personally do facepaint to get his red/black color instead they have been know to enforce the mask rule.


You can buy tickets from eBay. We sold our extra MNSSHP ticket via eBay last year when a friend cancelled. It was linked to my MDE but we simply sent the plastic card to the buyer. Party tickets are not bound to fingerprints, so that was never an issue, and the buyer had no problems.

However, that party was sold out (10/31). I would always buy directly from Disney if possible.


----------



## keishashadow

Jmho but it's been so hot (and often rainy) for our dates around Columbus Day, I'd seriously not put on an elaborate 'hot' costume until the last minute.  

They have lockers to rent or if a stroller, stuff them underneath.  I usually just stick them in each of our empty string back packs and pull them them when party starts.  Bonus points for having an empty, lightweight bag to haul out all the candy!


----------



## attain

FoxC63 said:


> Still can't get over how sweet your outfit is, just out of curiosity what shoes are you wearing with your outfit?


I wish I could say I have cute shoes, but I'll be wearing my comfy black or brown Merrell sandals.


----------



## anneboleyn

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Toy Story Dance Party will return to Frontierland, which has offered Woody, Jessie & Bullseye in previous years. The Monsters, Inc. Dance Party will return in Tomorrowland.
> Hocus Pocus Villains Spelltacular will be reduced from 4 nightly shows to 3, with the final show being @ midnight (Previously reported that only select nights in September would have only 3 shows). Also, the show may be a few minutes shorter, but no official confirmation yet.
> Not expecting any big character changes to character lineup but we could see 1 or 2 removed again.



OMG Bullseye!! Definitely going to have to check that one out!


----------



## Cluelyss

abnihon said:


> What's everyone doing for FP with party ticket?
> 
> We have a 4:30 Pirates League appt which makes that 3:30-4:30 one more difficult since we can't enter till 4.
> Am thinking of doing PoTC since it's right next door.
> Then Peter Pan 4:30-5:30.
> 7DMT 5:30-6:30 (I THINK my son is tall enough..)
> 
> Also considered Haunted Mansion but aren't people saying it's better during party?  What do they do?
> 
> My FP day is tomorrow!
> 7am ET is the new selection time right?


Definitely ride HM during the party. CMs are even more in costume than normal and you'll have "ghosts" telling stories on the lawn. Plus a special magic shot when you exit.


----------



## jcemom

abnihon said:


> What's everyone doing for FP with party ticket?
> 
> We have a 4:30 Pirates League appt which makes that 3:30-4:30 one more difficult since we can't enter till 4.
> Am thinking of doing PoTC since it's right next door.
> Then Peter Pan 4:30-5:30.
> 7DMT 5:30-6:30 (I THINK my son is tall enough..)
> 
> Also considered Haunted Mansion but aren't people saying it's better during party?  What do they do?
> 
> My FP day is tomorrow!
> 7am ET is the new selection time right?


For our first party, 9/11, we have:

Space Mt 3:30-4:30
Mine Train 4:30-5:30
Peter Pan 5:30-6:30

For our second party, 9/13, we have:
Meet Rapunzel 3:30-4:30
Meet Cinderella 3:30-4:30 (DD will use both of these)
Enchanted Tales with Belle 4:30-5:30
Meet Ariel 5:30-6:30
Speedway 5:30-6:30 (DD will use both of these too)

As for Haunted Mansion, I prefer to do it during the party.

For your 3:30-4:30 FP you could get Meet Mickey or Meet Tink, since they're near the entrance, or Pirates or Jungle Cruise, since they're near Pirates League.


----------



## CMNJ

abnihon said:


> What's everyone doing for FP with party ticket?
> 
> We have a 4:30 Pirates League appt which makes that 3:30-4:30 one more difficult since we can't enter till 4.
> Am thinking of doing PoTC since it's right next door.
> Then Peter Pan 4:30-5:30.
> 7DMT 5:30-6:30 (I THINK my son is tall enough..)
> 
> Also considered Haunted Mansion but aren't people saying it's better during party?  What do they do?
> 
> My FP day is tomorrow!
> 7am ET is the new selection time right?


Keep in mind it could be hard to make use POTC fast pass and be on time to the Pirates League if you arrive around 4. I'd suggest arriving by 3:30-3:45 so that you would be able to get in right away when they start letting party goers enter. It will take a little bit of time to get through security, the entry line, and get your party bracelet. Then you have to walk back to POTC and all the way through the long que (even if there isn't a minimal wait with FP which does occur sometimes). The ride is like 8-9 minutes long and there always seems to be a backup of a few boats at the end (waiting to get off at the end of the ride).  I think 30 minutes will be cutting it close but if you get into MK right at 4 it is feasible (10 min to walk to ride and through que, 10 min to ride, and 10 min cushion). If you don't make it into the park until 4:10-4:15 due to a line to enter at 4 I can't see anyway you'd be able to ride POTC and not be late to pirates league.


----------



## smitch425

anneboleyn said:


> OMG Bullseye!! Definitely going to have to check that one out!


Here's a pic from 2011. You know, before my kids were giants. Lol!


----------



## Regan117

I have an adult MNSSHP ticket for Tuesday 9/20 I'm not going to use and can't have refunded. I'm willing to connect to anyone's MDE account and reassign it to you if you can use it. For free - can anyone use it?


----------



## anneboleyn

smitch425 said:


> Here's a pic from 2011. You know, before my kids were giants. Lol!
> View attachment 189100



I love it!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Regan117 said:


> I have an adult MNSSHP ticket for Tuesday 9/20 I'm not going to use and can't have refunded. I'm willing to connect to anyone's MDE account and reassign it to you if you can use it. For free - can anyone use it?



The tickets are supposed to be non-refundable, but that isn't really true.  Just try calling, if a CM says they can't do it just call again.  Usually within two calls you'll get a CM who will refund it.  We did it before when one of our party members couldn't come.  It doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## FoxC63

attain said:


> I wish I could say I have cute shoes, but I'll be wearing my comfy black or brown Merrell sandals.



That sounds perfect!


----------



## attain

FoxC63 said:


> LOVE IT! What a beautiful skirt and awesome costume idea!  Cannot comment on phone pictures, DH took some on his and it was 50/50.  One day Memory Maker was available last year but nothing has been officially released by Disney at this point so if you're interested in that the info will be put in Post #1 and this would include Magic Shots.  But if your not planning on purchasing MM, then do NOT hesitate to ask CM's, photographers or guests to take your picture!  What's your party date with the mouse?


I spoke to someone at Disney in the Memory Maker dept, she said that a 1 day memory maker is available for $59 and it is purchased through the My Disney Experience app. I can't find anything on the app, however, I did find a thread on disboards that said you have to have a picture taken, then go to purchase the MM and it will give the option of the $170 multiple days or  the 1 day. http://www.disboards.com/threads/question-about-1-day-memory-maker.3537818/#post-56311025

Anybody else do this before, see or hear of it, or find anything else? I have not looked at the Disney website for info yet. Hoping it is possible!


----------



## smitch425

attain said:


> I spoke to someone at Disney in the Memory Maker dept, she said that a 1 day memory maker is available for $59 and it is purchased through the My Disney Experience app. I can't find anything on the app, however, I did find a thread on disboards that said you have to have a picture taken, then go to purchase the MM and it will give the option of the $170 multiple days or  the 1 day. http://www.disboards.com/threads/question-about-1-day-memory-maker.3537818/#post-56311025
> 
> Anybody else do this before, see or hear of it, or find anything else? I have not looked at the Disney website for info yet. Hoping it is possible!


Yes, it is an everyday option now, as of late last year. It will show up in the app as soon as you start taking photos. Easy peasy.


----------



## frozengirl

Is Memory Maker worth it for just the party?  Are there enough photographers?  I always get it when we vacation but this time we are only going for the party.  Thanks!!


----------



## abnihon

CMNJ said:


> Keep in mind it could be hard to make use POTC fast pass and be on time to the Pirates League if you arrive around 4. I'd suggest arriving by 3:30-3:45 so that you would be able to get in right away when they start letting party goers enter. It will take a little bit of time to get through security, the entry line, and get your party bracelet. Then you have to walk back to POTC and all the way through the long que (even if there isn't a minimal wait with FP which does occur sometimes). The ride is like 8-9 minutes long and there always seems to be a backup of a few boats at the end (waiting to get off at the end of the ride).  I think 30 minutes will be cutting it close but if you get into MK right at 4 it is feasible (10 min to walk to ride and through que, 10 min to ride, and 10 min cushion). If you don't make it into the park until 4:10-4:15 due to a line to enter at 4 I can't see anyway you'd be able to ride POTC and not be late to pirates league.



Yeah that's what I'm thinking..
I ended up getting PoTC 3:20-4:20, Peter Pan 4:25-5:25 and 7DMT 5:25-6:25.
My goal would be to be entering Pirates ride by 4:10 or 4:15 at latest.
If that can't happen I'll just head to Pirates League and we'll do Pirates standby later.
I'm more worried about PL taking so long we miss Peter Pan!  But you get a 15 min grace period right?

Decided to do Haunted Mansion during party to experience the special effects.
How long have people found the standby line during parties?


----------



## dragonfly57005

megster1123 said:


> Hallowishes question here -
> 
> Our party day is Thursday the 6th.  Our touring plan though will have us back at the Poly well in time to catch Hallowishes on the Tuesday prior.  We have a theme park view room, so ideal for catching the show.  Will watching it from afar before we actually attend the party put on damper on the first hand experience?  If so I'll need to make sure the kiddos are distracted while the show is going on.


I don't think so at all. It made my kids more excited to see things up close!


----------



## dragonfly57005

attain said:


> Since I will only be attending MNSSHP and it will be just me, I plan to use my iPhone for pictures with characters. Will there be enough lighting to get pictures? Specifically, my costume is the castle and I'm hoping to get s picture of me in front of the castle when it is lit up. Here is my unfinished costume (I'm adding lights to the shirt). View attachment 188721


That Skirt is awesome!  Totally jealousy of it!


----------



## Cluelyss

abnihon said:


> Yeah that's what I'm thinking..
> I ended up getting PoTC 3:20-4:20, Peter Pan 4:25-5:25 and 7DMT 5:25-6:25.
> My goal would be to be entering Pirates ride by 4:10 or 4:15 at latest.
> If that can't happen I'll just head to Pirates League and we'll do Pirates standby later.
> I'm more worried about PL taking so long we miss Peter Pan!  But you get a 15 min grace period right?
> 
> Decided to do Haunted Mansion during party to experience the special effects.
> How long have people found the standby line during parties?


Lines will be longer for sure, we've waited at least 20-30 minutes, but the queue is so fun you won't notice!


----------



## monique5

smitch425 said:


> Yes, it is an everyday option now, as of late last year. It will show up in the app as soon as you start taking photos. Easy peasy.



Thanks!

*Updated Post #1 - Can I purchase MM for MNSSHP.* 
Include Disney PP, 1D MM info. This info is on Disney PP website and updated as of March 25, 2016 too, so just added that info.


----------



## monique5

*65D Until I'm Home! 

5D Until I make my FP+ Selections! 
*
_PARTY! Woo-hoo! _


----------



## FoxC63

frozengirl said:


> Is Memory Maker worth it for just the party?  Are there enough photographers?  I always get it when we vacation but this time we are only going for the party.  Thanks!!



I think it's worth every penny.  Here's a link to show you what you can look forward to during the party.  http://capturingmagic.me/a-guide-to...gmagic.me/a-guide-to-disney-world-magic-shots

I think if you were to purchase just one photo it's about $12-$15 per shot but I'm not 100% sure on the cost, so you may want to check that out.  Seeing your familiar with MM you know it doesn't take long to snap a photo so you're not investing in a ton of time capturing these photos.  Have a great night!


----------



## goofynut41

How come the 2016 Halloween Map is not out yet? All I can find is the 2015...


----------



## FoxC63

goofynut41 said:


> How come the 2016 Halloween Map is not out yet? All I can find is the 2015...



hahahaha Goofy you're just too cute!

Because DISNEY hasn't released it yet! - Yeah, right?! How close is to the first party?! Tick tock, tick tock


----------



## Cluelyss

goofynut41 said:


> How come the 2016 Halloween Map is not out yet? All I can find is the 2015...


It's usually not released until the first party....unless someone leaks it prior.....


----------



## smitch425

There may be several different versions since the showtimes are all over the place this year


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> It's usually not released until the first party....unless someone leaks it prior.....



In 2015 it was released one day before the first party Sept. 14th Map came out & Sept. 15th was the first party.

http://www.disneyfanatic.com/mickey...en-party-at-magic-kingdom-guide-map-released/


----------



## FoxC63

smitch425 said:


> There may be several different versions since the showtimes are all over the place this year



Isn't it weird this year?! Yikes!  I know we won't be going back next year.


----------



## HollyMD

Anyone that has done M&G with Jack Sparrow- about what time should we line up for him? We are taking my niece and this is the one thing she really wants to do.


----------



## FoxC63

You would think he'd be there at 7pm sharp - but not all the time!  He's fashionably late.  KtP says the best to see him would be during the first parade or immediately after the second Boo-To-You Parade.


----------



## RD169

My family and I are going to the party in mid October.  Following the advice about eating before the party, we have a dining reservation at the Sci fi diner in HS, at 3.15pm.
We're spending the morning in HS. 
My plan is to go back to CBR and get changed into our costumes, after dinner,  aiming to arrive at MK for the party around Around 5pm.
Is this realistic?  Travel times vary depending on the thread I read. Alternatively,  I could head back to CBR before dinner,  but that involves walking around HS in pirate costumes ( my wife, two sons and I)  is this allowed in HS?  Obviously the party isn't there so I'm not sure of the policy.  Thanks


----------



## jcemom

RD169 said:


> My family and I are going to the party in mid October.  Following the advice about eating before the party, we have a dining reservation at the Sci fi diner in HS, at 3.15pm.
> We're spending the morning in HS.
> My plan is to go back to CBR and get changed into our costumes, after dinner,  aiming to arrive at MK for the party around Around 5pm.
> Is this realistic?  Travel times vary depending on the thread I read. Alternatively,  I could head back to CBR before dinner,  but that involves walking around HS in pirate costumes ( my wife, two sons and I)  is this allowed in HS?  Obviously the party isn't there so I'm not sure of the policy.  Thanks


Not realistic, IMO. If your ADR is for 3:15, you should be seated by 3:30 (sometimes they run on time, sometimes not, you can increase the chances of being seated on time by checking in ten minutes early but you still may wait). Usually we're finished at Sci Fi around 45 minutes after being seated, so let's say you're leaving the restaurant around 4:15 or so.

Will you have a car or are you using Disney transportation?

You'll need time to exit the park, wait for a bus or walk to your car, drive to CBR, walk to your room from the bus stop or park and walk from your car. I don't know how long it will take to get into your costumes, but add that in. Then you need to get to MK, get to the entrance, through security, through the turnstiles.

ETA: Using Disney buses, I'd guess that you'll get into the MK around 6:00-6:30, if it takes you about 30 minutes to change into your costumes.

Pirate costumes would not be allowed for adults at HS.

The advice to eat before the party usually means to eat inside the MK before the party, so either quick service  by 6:00 or so, or a table service ADR around 5:30 at the latest.

As far as travel times go, the actual drive time is only a small part of the overall time spent. How long you'll wait for a bus is one variable, which stop you're near at CBR is another, and how far it is to walk to and from your room makes a difference too. If you're driving, how far away you've parked factors in, both at the park and at the resort. When using Disney buses I generally allow one hour door to door (so restaurant to resort, and resort to park, for example). That's generous and it almost never takes that long, but sometimes it does. If it's a 10 minute walk from Sci Fi to the bus stop, a 15 minute wait for a bus, 15 minutes from HS to your stop at CBR, and a 5 minute walk from the bus stop to your room, that's 45 minutes. Then, 5 minutes from your room to the bus stop, 15 minute wait for a bus, 20 minutes from your stop to MK, 15 minutes to walk to the entrance, get through security and the turnstiles, that's 55 minutes.


----------



## Notsofast71

We will be attending the 9/13 party night.  My second party (2014) and my nephew's (16 years old) first.


----------



## monique5

Notsofast71 said:


> We will be attending the 9/13 party night.  My second party (2014) and my nephew's (16 years old) first.



to the party. See Post #1 and add your name to the MNSSHP Official Guest List.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

HollyMD said:


> Anyone that has done M&G with Jack Sparrow- about what time should we line up for him? We are taking my niece and this is the one thing she really wants to do.


Some parties last year they started earlier for people with wrist bands so its hard to know.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

Finally, Disney is releasing party details. Some was mentioned yesterday, some 2 weeks ago. But I like when it's official. 

*Post #1 has been updated.*


*Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular*

*September 2nd  – September 13th:* There will be three shows nightly at *9:15pm*,*10:40pm* and *12:00am*
*September 16th – September 30th:* As in previous years there will be four shows nightly at *8:00pm*, *9:15pm*, *10:40pm* and *12:00am*.
*Month of October:* As we near Halloween, the show will continue to be offered four times nightly but the *8:00pm *show will be changed to *7:45pm*.
*Cadaver Dans: 7:15pm,* *8:00pm,* *9:15pm,* *9:55pm* and *10:50pm*.

*Mickey’s “Boo-to-You” Halloween Parade *

During the month of September the parade will take place at *8:30pm *and *11:15pm*.  
In October, the first showing shifts to *8:15pm*.

*Celebrate the Magic –* *10:00pm* 

*Happy Hallowishes Fireworks – * *10:15pm*


----------



## RD169

jcemom said:


> Not realistic, IMO. If your ADR is for 3:15, you should be seated by 3:30 (sometimes they run on time, sometimes not, you can increase the chances of being seated on time by checking in ten minutes early but you still may wait). Usually we're finished at Sci Fi around 45 minutes after being seated, so let's say you're leaving the restaurant around 4:15 or so.
> 
> Will you have a car or are you using Disney transportation?
> 
> You'll need time to exit the park, wait for a bus or walk to your car, drive to CBR, walk to your room from the bus stop or park and walk from your car. I don't know how long it will take to get into your costumes, but add that in. Then you need to get to MK, get to the entrance, through security, through the turnstiles.
> 
> ETA: Using Disney buses, I'd guess that you'll get into the MK around 6:00-6:30, if it takes you about 30 minutes to change into your costumes.
> 
> Pirate costumes would not be allowed for adults at HS.
> 
> The advice to eat before the party usually means to eat inside the MK before the party, so either quick service  by 6:00 or so, or a table service ADR around 5:30 at the latest.
> 
> As far as travel times go, the actual drive time is only a small part of the overall time spent. How long you'll wait for a bus is one variable, which stop you're near at CBR is another, and how far it is to walk to and from your room makes a difference too. If you're driving, how far away you've parked factors in, both at the park and at the resort. When using Disney buses I generally allow one hour door to door (so restaurant to resort, and resort to park, for example). That's generous and it almost never takes that long, but sometimes it does. If it's a 10 minute walk from Sci Fi to the bus stop, a 15 minute wait for a bus, 15 minutes from HS to your stop at CBR, and a 5 minute walk from the bus stop to your room, that's 45 minutes. Then, 5 minutes from your room to the bus stop, 15 minute wait for a bus, 20 minutes from your stop to MK, 15 minutes to walk to the entrance, get through security and the turnstiles, that's 55 minutes.


Thank you, that's a lot of good information.


----------



## jcemom

RD169 said:


> Thank you, that's a lot of good information.


You're welcome. I hope it helps. =)


----------



## katmu

My magic band arrived today!!

Also, my MNSSHP ticket is a print at home.  Will I need to keep pulling that out, or will they give me a wristband at the gate?


----------



## monique5

katmu said:


> My magic band arrived today!!
> 
> Also, my MNSSHP ticket is a print at home.  Will I need to keep pulling that out, or will they give me a wristband at the gate?



Wristband at gate, but ticket should have automatically linked to MDE. IF not, use Ticket Confirmation number to link MNSSHP ticket to MDE, then just scan MB at gate.


----------



## Miss Frankie J

I have been scanning both this thread and the FP+ thread and I was wondering:

I have a 5 day park hopper ticket and 1 MNSSHP. I plan on going to the party on a day where we will not be in any parks beforehand in the middle of our vacation. Will I be able to make FP+ on 6 different days or will there be issues with the system thinking I'm using my 5 day Park hopper and only allow me to book 5 days worth of FP+? I am already aware on party days you can only book FP= from 330 - 630. 

Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## katmu

monique5 said:


> Wristband at gate, but ticket should have automatically linked to MDE. IF not, use Ticket Confirmation number to link MNSSHP ticket to MDE, then just scan MB at gate.



My ticket is linked, but I was thinking I should bring it just in case?


----------



## FoxC63

katmu said:


> My magic band arrived today!!
> 
> Also, my MNSSHP ticket is a print at home.  Will I need to keep pulling that out, or will they give me a wristband at the gate?



Do yourself a favor and bring that ticket print out with you to the park! Yes, the info should be linked your magicband BUT things happen so bring the print out just in case!


----------



## Cluelyss

Miss Frankie J said:


> I have been scanning both this thread and the FP+ thread and I was wondering:
> 
> I have a 5 day park hopper ticket and 1 MNSSHP. I plan on going to the party on a day where we will not be in any parks beforehand in the middle of our vacation. Will I be able to make FP+ on 6 different days or will there be issues with the system thinking I'm using my 5 day Park hopper and only allow me to book 5 days worth of FP+? I am already aware on party days you can only book FP= from 330 - 630.
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance!


Yes, you can make FP for 6 days.


----------



## FoxC63

RD169 said:


> My family and I are going to the party in mid October.  Following the advice about eating before the party, we have a dining reservation at the Sci fi diner in HS, at 3.15pm.
> We're spending the morning in HS.
> My plan is to go back to CBR and get changed into our costumes, after dinner,  aiming to arrive at MK for the party around Around 5pm.
> Is this realistic?  Travel times vary depending on the thread I read. Alternatively,  I could head back to CBR before dinner,  but that involves walking around HS in pirate costumes ( my wife, two sons and I)  is this allowed in HS?  Obviously the party isn't there so I'm not sure of the policy.  Thanks



Stick to your plan or cancel your dinner and eat at your resort then change into costumes and arrive by 3:30.  MNSSHP guests can enter the park at 4pm in costumes.  If this is your first time you really don't want to miss anything.


----------



## FoxC63

Notsofast71 said:


> We will be attending the 9/13 party night.  My second party (2014) and my nephew's (16 years old) first.



There's always room for two more ...  Costumes?


----------



## FoxC63

Can't wait to see the *Cadaver Dans: 7:15pm,* *8:00pm,* *9:15pm,* *9:55pm* and *10:50pm*.!


----------



## katmu

FoxC63 said:


> Do yourself a favor and bring that ticket print out with you to the park! Yes, the info should be linked your magicband BUT things happen so bring the print out just in case!



I printed 2, one for my park bag and a backup just in case.  Former Girl Scout.  Lol.

I'm going to take a pic of my outfit so far once I get my custom ears this week.  It's starting to feel close now.


----------



## monique5

katmu said:


> My ticket is linked, but I was thinking I should bring it just in case?



Never hurts to bring.


----------



## CMNJ

FoxC63 said:


> Can't wait to see the *Cadaver Dans: 7:15pm,* *8:00pm,* *9:15pm,* *9:55pm* and *10:50pm*.!


Me too-they were great last year! Didn't know about them and stumbled onto a show inadvertently. It was awesome. My favorite was them singing the haunted mansion theme


----------



## RoadTripFanatic

Do you have to be in costume to enter at 4p?  I'm wearing a black t-shirt with a spiderweb Minnie Mouse head on it.  No costume for me.  This is my first time!


----------



## smitch425

RoadTripFanatic said:


> Do you have to be in costume to enter at 4p?  I'm wearing a black t-shirt with a spiderweb Minnie Mouse head on it.  No costume for me.  This is my first time!


You can wear anything at 4. Costumes are not a requirement.


----------



## FoxC63

CMNJ said:


> View attachment 189306
> Me too-they were great last year! Didn't know about them and stumbled onto a show inadvertently. It was awesome. My favorite was them singing the haunted mansion theme



I LOVE IT!!!! Thanks for posting


----------



## FoxC63

RoadTripFanatic said:


> Do you have to be in costume to enter at 4p?  I'm wearing a black t-shirt with a spiderweb Minnie Mouse head on it.  No costume for me.  This is my first time!



This sounds like fun and very comfortable!  I hope you have a great time!


----------



## RoadTripFanatic

FoxC63 said:


> This sounds like fun and very comfortable!  I hope you have a great time!


Thank you!  I am so excited!!  It's a girl's only trip!


----------



## FoxC63

RoadTripFanatic said:


> Thank you!  I am so excited!!  It's a girl's only trip!



That's the BEST time to go!  Wahoooo!


----------



## nikkyluvsmickey

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Finally, Disney is releasing party details. Some was mentioned yesterday, some 2 weeks ago. But I like when it's official.
> 
> *Post #1 has been updated.*
> 
> 
> *Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular*
> 
> *September 2nd  – September 13th:* There will be three shows nightly at *9:15pm*,*10:40pm* and *12:00am*
> *September 16th – September 30th:* As in previous years there will be four shows nightly at *8:00pm*, *9:15pm*, *10:40pm* and *12:00am*.
> *Month of October:* As we near Halloween, the show will continue to be offered four times nightly but the *8:00pm *show will be changed to *7:45pm*.
> *Cadaver Dans: 7:15pm,* *8:00pm,* *9:15pm,* *9:55pm* and *10:50pm*.
> 
> *Mickey’s “Boo-to-You” Halloween Parade *
> 
> During the month of September the parade will take place at *8:30pm *and *11:15pm*.
> In October, the first showing shifts to *8:15pm*.
> 
> *Celebrate the Magic –* *10:00pm*
> 
> *Happy Hallowishes Fireworks – * *10:15pm*


Sorry for the stupid question but what are the cadaver dans?


----------



## CMNJ

nikkyluvsmickey said:


> Sorry for the stupid question but what are the cadaver dans?


The dapper dans (barber shop quartet) but they dress up for the party hence "cadaver" dans and sing appropriate songs for the party such as the haunted mansion theme.


----------



## nikkyluvsmickey

CMNJ said:


> The dapper dans (barber shop quartet) but they dress up for the party hence "cadaver" dans and sing appropriate songs for the party such as the haunted mansion theme.


Oh ok thanks


----------



## mum22girlz

CMNJ said:


> View attachment 189306
> Me too-they were great last year! Didn't know about them and stumbled onto a show inadvertently. It was awesome. My favorite was them singing the haunted mansion theme



We went one year on my DH's birthday, and they stopped and serenaded him. It was so awesome!


----------



## Tahariel

My dress for Belle has arrived and just putting together the final outfit for DBF as Gaston. We've opted for shorts instead of trousers, as I think he'll be a puddle after an hour otherwise. 
So excited for our first party!! 

Short question about food: I know everyone recommends eating before the party. However, we plan on being in the park at 4pm. Do people really eat before that and then have nothing all night? Or do you mean getting something quick in the park between 4-7?


----------



## CMNJ

Tahariel said:


> My dress for Belle has arrived and just putting together the final outfit for DBF as Gaston. We've opted for shorts instead of trousers, as I think he'll be a puddle after an hour otherwise.
> So excited for our first party!!
> 
> Short question about food: I know everyone recommends eating before the party. However, we plan on being in the park at 4pm. Do people really eat before that and then have nothing all night? Or do you mean getting something quick in the park between 4-7?


They mean eating before 7 pm. Then you aren't wasting "party" time to eat and you have a lot more options as much of the quick service places close at 7.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Tahariel said:


> My dress for Belle has arrived and just putting together the final outfit for DBF as Gaston. We've opted for shorts instead of trousers, as I think he'll be a puddle after an hour otherwise.
> So excited for our first party!!
> 
> Short question about food: I know everyone recommends eating before the party. However, we plan on being in the park at 4pm. Do people really eat before that and then have nothing all night? Or do you mean getting something quick in the park between 4-7?



We typically grab a quick service meal in between FP+ times during the 4-7 time frame.  Last year we went to Columbia Harbor House around 5:30/6:00 and ate upstairs.  We were one of only two families up there, which was GREAT.  We also used that bathroom (upstairs) to change into our costumes and had it to ourselves the whole time, but we had been at Epcot earlier in the day where we couldn't wear them. I don't schedule a Table Service meal during that time, only because they typically take longer and I like to use the 3 FP+. If DD wasn't such a scheduled eater (i.e. lunch is always between 11 and noon and dinner is always between 5-6 or she gets "hangry.") I would think about doing a late TS lunch (between 2 and 3) and then just having a snack in the park for dinner (one of the special snack/treats they do during the party).


----------



## may12th

My tickets arrived today!  Earlier in the thread people where discussing ticket numbers and if that had anything to do with order of tickets sold. Did y'all ever figure anything out about that?


----------



## goofynut41

I'm using a MNSSHP ticket for the first night at Disney. If I wear my bands will they scan them and use up one of my day passes?


----------



## Cluelyss

goofynut41 said:


> I'm using a MNSSHP ticket for the first night at Disney. If I wear my bands will they scan them and use up one of my day passes?


They're not "supposed" to, but this why I always bring my hard ticket and scan it to enter. I don't trust technology


----------



## jcemom

Cluelyss said:


> They're not "supposed" to, but this why I always bring my hard ticket and scan it to enter. I don't trust technology


Agreed. This is what I would do also.

Our parties are at the end of our trip this time, so we won't have any regular day tickets left and I won't have to worry about this.


----------



## beesly

goofynut41 said:


> I'm using a MNSSHP ticket for the first night at Disney. If I wear my bands will they scan them and use up one of my day passes?





Cluelyss said:


> They're not "supposed" to, but this why I always bring my hard ticket and scan it to enter. I don't trust technology



Agree with @Cluelyss - you could save yourself time and stress by just bringing your hard ticket. My brother and SIL attended their first MNSSHP last year and each had 2-day tickets. They went to the party on a Friday and planned to use their 2-day tickets for Saturday and Sunday. When they entered the party on Friday, one day of my SIL's 2-day tickets was used instead. They didn't find this out until they tried to enter Animal Kingdom on Sunday and my SIL didn't appear to have a valid ticket. They had to spend about an hour with Guest Services to correct the problem before they were able to enter the park.


----------



## FoxC63

Yes! That's exactly what it means, eat a solid meal before going in at 4pm then if you are hungry there are QS and awesome snacks you can munch on while waiting in lines.


----------



## FoxC63

One thing to point out out is that there is a Specific entrance just for MNSSHP.  Go through that AND bring your original MNSSHP ticket what ever form; card, print out.


----------



## FoxC63

may12th said:


> My tickets arrived today!  Earlier in the thread people where discussing ticket numbers and if that had anything to do with order of tickets sold. Did y'all ever figure anything out about that?



Yeah, I read that too, then it sort of faded into nothingness. Ha!  I thought it was about the amount of tickets sold.  But I can't see everyone posting their numbers as not all are into planning nor members of the dis.


----------



## COscrapper

Can you pros here give me some advice on what to ride (or not ride) during the party? And what to FP from 4-7?  This is our first trip to WDW, we have 5 day hoppers + MNSSHP ticket on our "off day" (Oct. 31).  We are doing MK on Oct. 30 (but not the party), then doing the party only on the 31st, and then we will have another half-day on our last day to finish up anything we missed (nov. 4).  As first-timers, everything is new to us and we want to ride as much as possible.  Don't care much about characters but wood like to see the entertainment.

We will be dressing as pirates (we have 6 and 11 year old boys) so thought it might be fun to do pirate stuff on party day, yes?  Should I FP POTC from 4-7, or just do it during party?  And save HM for during the party, right?  So on our non-party day, maybe FP splash and space mountains, maybe buzz lightyear?  Then focus on pirate area and fantasy land (FP Peter Pan and SDMT?) on party day?

I'm just trying to be aware of layout so we are not running back and forth across the park a million times, and I'm not sure how to go about it.  My FP booking day is getting close...thanks for any advice!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Tahariel said:


> Short question about food: I know everyone recommends eating before the party. However, we plan on being in the park at 4pm. Do people really eat before that and then have nothing all night? Or do you mean getting something quick in the park between 4-7?


I tend to make a table service between 4 and 5 and then grab something at the ice cream shop or the waffle place later.


----------



## sls404

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Finally, Disney is releasing party details. Some was mentioned yesterday, some 2 weeks ago. But I like when it's official.
> 
> *Post #1 has been updated.*
> 
> 
> *Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular*
> 
> *September 2nd  – September 13th:* There will be three shows nightly at *9:15pm*,*10:40pm* and *12:00am*
> *September 16th – September 30th:* As in previous years there will be four shows nightly at *8:00pm*, *9:15pm*, *10:40pm* and *12:00am*.
> *Month of October:* As we near Halloween, the show will continue to be offered four times nightly but the *8:00pm *show will be changed to *7:45pm*.
> *Cadaver Dans: 7:15pm,* *8:00pm,* *9:15pm,* *9:55pm* and *10:50pm*.
> 
> *Mickey’s “Boo-to-You” Halloween Parade *
> 
> During the month of September the parade will take place at *8:30pm *and *11:15pm*.
> In October, the first showing shifts to *8:15pm*.
> 
> *Celebrate the Magic –* *10:00pm*
> 
> *Happy Hallowishes Fireworks – * *10:15pm*



The DW website shows times at 9:20 instead of 9:15 for the Hocus Pocus Spelltacular. Do you know which is correct?


----------



## monique5

sls404 said:


> The DW website shows times at 9:20 instead of 9:15 for the Hocus Pocus Spelltacular. Do you know which is correct?



If you go to show in my plans option, it's 9:15pm. Reported as 9:15pm on other sites as well.


----------



## BrookieM2001

COscrapper said:


> Can you pros here give me some advice on what to ride (or not ride) during the party? And what to FP from 4-7?  This is our first trip to WDW, we have 5 day hoppers + MNSSHP ticket on our "off day" (Oct. 31).  We are doing MK on Oct. 30 (but not the party), then doing the party only on the 31st, and then we will have another half-day on our last day to finish up anything we missed (nov. 4).  As first-timers, everything is new to us and we want to ride as much as possible.  Don't care much about characters but wood like to see the entertainment.
> 
> We will be dressing as pirates (we have 6 and 11 year old boys) so thought it might be fun to do pirate stuff on party day, yes?  Should I FP POTC from 4-7, or just do it during party?  And save HM for during the party, right?  So on our non-party day, maybe FP splash and space mountains, maybe buzz lightyear?  Then focus on pirate area and fantasy land (FP Peter Pan and SDMT?) on party day?
> 
> I'm just trying to be aware of layout so we are not running back and forth across the park a million times, and I'm not sure how to go about it.  My FP booking day is getting close...thanks for any advice!



Not sure if you have or not, but we find Touring Plans to be suuuuper helpful with planning. It is a minimal subscription fee, we got ours for $8 for a year, after a quick Google search for a coupon. Then, you can enter your park day info, they will give you the crowd level. You then pick rides you want for that day and other entertainment as well as dinner reservations or meals you think you might enjoy. They mix it all up and put it together into a plan of attack. They provide you with a map of the park with your rides listed in order so you can visualize how much walking and change according to your preference. They can also help you find an ADR if you can't get what you want. 

This is our 10+ trip to WDW and we still use them as their wait times provided for each attraction help me decide where we want to be and book my FP. Their info has been invaluable. For $8, the help they provide makes our trip so much less about waiting and more about seeing what we want without jumping all over the park. Check them out, hopefully they will help you be able to see your plan laid out and make a plan of attack!


----------



## goofynut41

beesly said:


> Agree with @Cluelyss - you could save yourself time and stress by just bringing your hard ticket. My brother and SIL attended their first MNSSHP last year and each had 2-day tickets. They went to the party on a Friday and planned to use their 2-day tickets for Saturday and Sunday. When they entered the party on Friday, one day of my SIL's 2-day tickets was used instead. They didn't find this out until they tried to enter Animal Kingdom on Sunday and my SIL didn't appear to have a valid ticket. They had to spend about an hour with Guest Services to correct the problem before they were able to enter the park.


Thank yall.. We will be extra careful with our bands, maybe keep them in our pockets until we enter..


----------



## COscrapper

BrookieM2001 said:


> Not sure if you have or not, but we find Touring Plans to be suuuuper helpful with planning. It is a minimal subscription fee, we got ours for $8 for a year, after a quick Google search for a coupon. Then, you can enter your park day info, they will give you the crowd level. You then pick rides you want for that day and other entertainment as well as dinner reservations or meals you think you might enjoy. They mix it all up and put it together into a plan of attack. They provide you with a map of the park with your rides listed in order so you can visualize how much walking and change according to your preference. They can also help you find an ADR if you can't get what you want.
> 
> This is our 10+ trip to WDW and we still use them as their wait times provided for each attraction help me decide where we want to be and book my FP. Their info has been invaluable. For $8, the help they provide makes our trip so much less about waiting and more about seeing what we want without jumping all over the park. Check them out, hopefully they will help you be able to see your plan laid out and make a plan of attack!



Does touring plans give advice on MNSSHP days?


----------



## Princesspixi

Quick question. Our plans changed and we added days to our trip so we have 2 reservations. Therefore, we have 2 sets of magic bands. One magic band should have just our party tickets and on will have our other tickets right? Or since its all linked to MDE all tickets will be on both magic bands?


----------



## smitch425

Princesspixi said:


> Quick question. Our plans changed and we added days to our trip so we have 2 reservations. Therefore, we have 2 sets of magic bands. One magic band should have just our party tickets and on will have our other tickets right? Or since its all linked to MDE all tickets will be on both magic bands?


Nothing is tied to a specific band. The bands pull info from MDE.


----------



## Princesspixi

smitch425 said:


> Nothing is tied to a specific band. The bands pull info from MDE.


Great thanks. This is my first time with 2 different reservations and I dont want to mess anything up.


----------



## brnrss34

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...en-merchandise-now-available-at-disney-parks/ Posted on another DIS site


----------



## teddygurl28

cant wait for the first party to be here!  I think i mentioned this before but I'm excited to see if they still do the "candy corn" ice cream.  since getting rid of the orange/vanilla swirl at aloha aisle when they moved to sunshine tree terrace, I'm not sure they will buy the mix again.  its my favorite and i was sad to see it go, and my pregnancy brain refuses to give up hope!


----------



## monique5

*NEWS *

‘Faboolous’ Halloween Merchandise Now Available at Disney Parks
(Disney Halloween Merchandise, not MNSSHP Exclusive Merchandise)---_Today on DPB_

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...en-merchandise-now-available-at-disney-parks/


----------



## monique5

*10D Until the 1st MNSSHP! *


----------



## tinkerbell1992

Does anyone have any insight on how quickly the Halloween party merchandise will sell out? We arrive in Disney on 10/31 for the last party, and I would like to purchase some of those items!


----------



## beesly

COscrapper said:


> Does touring plans give advice on MNSSHP days?



They do have some MNSSHP-specific plans in their list of miscellaneous MK plans. I'm not sure how much these may need tweaking once the new party map is available for 2016.


----------



## Blondie Wolf

tinkerbell1992 said:


> Does anyone have any insight on how quickly the Halloween party merchandise will sell out? We arrive in Disney on 10/31 for the last party, and I would like to purchase some of those items!


My suggestion would be to put on your phone or tablet the Disney Shop App. On the App it will show you what merchandise is available. When Disney sells out of an item, its gone. If you have anything that you REALLY REALLY want, I would order it and save yourself the hassle. If your going with kids, order it and just "surprise" the kids with your awesome goodies, that they will see all over the park and hey, your mom was super awesome and got it already.


----------



## monique5

tinkerbell1992 said:


> Does anyone have any insight on how quickly the Halloween party merchandise will sell out? We arrive in Disney on 10/31 for the last party, and I would like to purchase some of those items!



Reports indicate popular MNSSHP merchandise is sold out by Halloween, some indicate as early as late September parties/early October parties. Maybe more merchandise will be available this year. Maybe they'll actually wait until 7pm & only sell to guests with MNSSHP tickets/wristbands.


----------



## monique5

Blondie Wolf said:


> My suggestion would be to put on your phone or tablet the Disney Shop App. On the App it will show you what merchandise is available. When Disney sells out of an item, its gone. If you have anything that you REALLY REALLY want, I would order it and save yourself the hassle. If your going with kids, order it and just "surprise" the kids with your awesome goodies, that they will see all over the park and hey, your mom was super awesome and got it already.



See Post #1, and other posts in this thread, and Disney Parks Blog --- MNSSHP merchandise will not be available on the Shops Park app or Disney Store online. PP have reported that last year a few MNSSHP items were made available on the app after late party dates --- *this is not guaranteed, nor has is been announced for 2016. *


----------



## FLkid

UGH! I have nothing useful to input here.. Just that I am SO excited to be taking my significant other to MNSSHP for their first time! 


I did make my FP+ reservations between the 4-7 window but now I'm wondering if I should just use FP's for AK since we will be visiting that park in the morning and just wing it that evening and hope lines are short at the party? any advice?


----------



## lklasing

smitch425 said:


> Nothing is tied to a specific band. The bands pull info from MDE.


So is there not a separate band for party ticket holders, just for the party?  Sorry if this is a stupid question - it's our first time doing the party since they rolled out the bands.  

If there isn't a separate band just for the ticket, then I guess we are given information to link to our MDE?  Does that make sense?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

lklasing said:


> So is there not a separate band for party ticket holders, just for the party?  Sorry if this is a stupid question - it's our first time doing the party since they rolled out the bands.
> 
> If there isn't a separate band just for the ticket, then I guess we are given information to link to our MDE?  Does that make sense?
> 
> Thanks for any help!



There is no specific magic band that you get for having a mnsshp ticket. When you enter the gate you get a plastic wristband for the night. In the party they do sell mnsshp magic bands. The ticket can be linked directly to mde, and is accessible through any magic band linked to that mde.


----------



## Blondie Wolf

When you go to an extra event, like MNSSHP or MVMCP you will get a plastic card sent to you like you would a magic band. It is linked to your MDE as well.


----------



## FoxC63

Blondie Wolf said:


> When you go to an extra event, like MNSSHP or MVMCP you will get a plastic card sent to you like you would a magic band. It is linked to your MDE as well.



This not not true.  There are plastic cards and printed vouchers.


----------



## FoxC63

FLkid said:


> UGH! I have nothing useful to input here.. Just that I am SO excited to be taking my significant other to MNSSHP for their first time!
> 
> 
> I did make my FP+ reservations between the 4-7 window but now I'm wondering if I should just use FP's for AK since we will be visiting that park in the morning and just wing it that evening and hope lines are short at the party? any advice?



You can split them up by using two at AK and save one for MNSSHP or you could use all three at AK and after you scan your last ride pull up the FP+ on your phone to get a fourth FP+ for MNSSHP.


----------



## monique5

Blondie Wolf said:


> When you go to an extra event, like MNSSHP or MVMCP you will get a plastic card sent to you like you would a magic band. It is linked to your MDE as well.



It depends on your delivery method selected prior to the ticket confirmation page, as mentioned in previous posts. You can select Will Call (pick up at Guest Services, Green Plastic Card), Print @ Home (Paper), Regular Mail (USPS, 7-10D, plain white envelope, Lake Buena Vista, FL) or Express (I believe FedEx 3D). If you select regular mail, it's the Green Plastic RFID Card (see Post #2). Tickets automatically link to MDE, which means linked to MB - if have 1. If tickets do not automatically link, direct link tickets to MDE using ticket confirmation number.


----------



## monique5

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> There is no specific magic band that you get for having a mnsshp ticket. When you enter the gate you get a plastic wristband for the night. In the party they do sell mnsshp magic bands. The ticket can be linked directly to mde, and is accessible through any magic band linked to that mde.



MNSSHP Limited Edition, Quantity of 3000 (I think). See Post 1 for location to purchase or DPB. DPB has image of 2016 MNSSHP MB & quantity available.


----------



## monique5

lklasing said:


> So is there not a separate band for party ticket holders, just for the party?  Sorry if this is a stupid question - it's our first time doing the party since they rolled out the bands.
> 
> If there isn't a separate band just for the ticket, then I guess we are given information to link to our MDE?  Does that make sense?
> 
> Thanks for any help!





monique5 said:


> It depends on your delivery method selected prior to the ticket confirmation page, as mentioned in previous posts. You can select Will Call (pick up at Guest Services, Green Plastic Card), Print @ Home (Paper), Regular Mail (USPS, 7-10D, plain white envelope, Lake Buena Vista, FL) or Express (I believe FedEx 3D). If you select regular mail, it's the Green Plastic RFID Card (see Post #2). Tickets automatically link to MDE, which means linked to MB - if have 1. If tickets do not automatically link, direct link tickets to MDE using ticket confirmation number.





monique5 said:


> MNSSHP MB  Limited Edition, Quantity of 3000 (I think). See Post 1 for location to purchase or DPB. DPB has image of 2016 MNSSHP MB & quantity available.



@lklasing 
This is the place for all your party questions!!! 

I found in MDE is linked to your MB.

You receive a wristband upon entry to MK, this lets CMs and others know you can be in park/purchased MNSSHP ticket.


You would have to purchase the MNSSHP MB, it's not a free one.


----------



## mickey1968

The wristband is like one you might get at a carnival or state fair to ride the rides or more like a hospital-style band.


----------



## Iowamomof4

I can't believe no party has sold out yet! Either prices have reached the tipping point and people aren't ponying up the $$ or they've dramatically increased the number of tickets. Sure hope it's #1 and not #2.


----------



## disneynp

Iowamomof4 said:


> I can't believe no party has sold out yet! Either prices have reached the tipping point and people aren't ponying up the $$ or they've dramatically increased the number of tickets. Sure hope it's #1 and not #2.


That's what I'm hoping as well. I plan to go to the party on the 11th and haven't purchased tickets yet. I'm coming for a conference and this is the only event our family of five is doing. "The great flood" came last Friday and we went into survival mode and that money is gone for now.


----------



## Majordis

Thanks for all the great info on this thread. We are going to the first party with our two teens. Do most families dress up?  Do you see a lot of people without costumes?  DD isn't keen but I think she will be disappointed she didn't once we get there. Thanks


----------



## HatboxHaint

Majordis said:


> Thanks for all the great info on this thread. We are going to the first party with our two teens. Do most families dress up?  Do you see a lot of people without costumes?  DD isn't keen but I think she will be disappointed she didn't once we get there. Thanks


I would say a 1/3 to 1/2 are dressed up in some way. Throw a costume in the bag just in case!


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *

_So, starting this evening and for the next 10 days I'm doing a trivia contest._

Every day, at different times of the day (could be early morning, afternoon, late night) I will post one trivia question that relates to MNSSHP and Disney. The first person to quote the post and reply correctly will get a point. At the end of the 10 days whoever has the most points wins.

So as the Disney Parks Blog would say "wait for the first question soon..." (as in some time this evening).


----------



## vinotinto

Iowamomof4 said:


> I can't believe no party has sold out yet! Either prices have reached the tipping point and people aren't ponying up the $$ or they've dramatically increased the number of tickets. Sure hope it's #1 and not #2.


Thinking exactly the same today. By this time, last year I had already purchased our tickets. But this year, I'm waiting to see how things are before buying the tickets.


----------



## brnrss34

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _So, starting this evening and for the next 10 days I'm doing a trivia contest._
> 
> Every day, at different times of the day (could be early morning, afternoon, late night) I will post one trivia question that relates to MNSSHP and Disney. The first person to quote the post and reply correctly will get a point. At the end of the 10 days whoever has the most points wins.
> 
> So as the Disney Parks Blog would say "wait for the first question soon..." (as in some time his evening).


Oh what a treat! I appreciate all the daily posts  you give. Thx for your hard work.


----------



## jcemom

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## RJstanis

FoxC63 said:


> You can split them up by using two at AK and save one for MNSSHP or you could use all three at AK and after you scan your last ride pull up the FP+ on your phone to get a fourth FP+ for MNSSHP.


I thought you couldn't mix FP between parks until you used all 3, then pick a 4th+ FP wherever you want?


----------



## RJstanis

FLkid said:


> UGH! I have nothing useful to input here.. Just that I am SO excited to be taking my significant other to MNSSHP for their first time!
> 
> 
> I did make my FP+ reservations between the 4-7 window but now I'm wondering if I should just use FP's for AK since we will be visiting that park in the morning and just wing it that evening and hope lines are short at the party? any advice?



If you are visiting AK at RD, I'd keep your afternoon pre-party FPs, and just tour smartly at AK w/o FP. It's the easiest of the 4 parks to tour without FP. If you think there is any chance you are going to need a break during that 4-7 window before the party, then I would use at AK and just wing it prior to the party. Like others have said, typically PP, 7DMT, and HM are only worthwhile lines during the party so you could ride a decent amount of other rides then (unless you are strictly there for Halloween activities).


----------



## monique5

brnrss34 said:


> Oh what a treat! I appreciate all the daily posts  you give. Thx for your hard work.



You're welcome! It's been fun!  And I've learned along the way too.


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *

_10 Days..... Question 1: _What date and year was the first “Official" Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?

Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.


----------



## tinkerpea

RJstanis said:


> I thought you couldn't mix FP between parks until you used all 3, then pick a 4th+ FP wherever you want?



This is what I thought too, unless it's recently changed. I'd I'll be so annoyed if it has as I just made all my fp choices last wk for my October trip


----------



## tink1957

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _10 Days..... Question 1: _What date and year was the first “Official" Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?
> 
> Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly will earn a point.


October 31, 1995


----------



## monique5

FLkid said:


> UGH! I have nothing useful to input here.. Just that I am SO excited to be taking my significant other to MNSSHP for their first time!
> 
> I did make my FP+ reservations between the 4-7 window but now I'm wondering if I should just use FP's for AK since we will be visiting that park in the morning and just wing it that evening and hope lines are short at the party? any advice?





FoxC63 said:


> You can split them up by using two at AK and save one for MNSSHP or you could use all three at AK and after you scan your last ride pull up the FP+ on your phone to get a fourth FP+ for MNSSHP.





RJstanis said:


> I thought you couldn't mix FP between parks until you used all 3, then pick a 4th+ FP wherever you want?





tinkerpea said:


> This is what I thought too, unless it's recently changed. I'd I'll be so annoyed if it has as I just made all my fp choices last wk for my October trip




I do not think FP+ Guidelines have changed.
See Post #2: @mesaboy2 has a great FP+ Thread --- http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/
*-Guests may preschedule up to 3 FPs per day.* All 3 must be in the same park but for different attractions.


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *

_10 Days..... Question 1: _What date and year was the first “Official" Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?

Answer: October 31, 1995

1 Point: @tink1957 Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> I do not think FP+ Guidelines have changed.
> See Post #2: @mesaboy2 has a great FP+ Thread --- http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/
> *-Guests may preschedule up to 3 FPs per day.* All 3 must be in the same park but for different attractions.


You no longer have to schedule 3 in park 1 - you now have the option of scheduling just 1 or 2. You can still only book 3 initially though. So if I book only 1 in AK, once I use it, I can book my other 2 in MK.


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> You no longer have to schedule 3 in park 1 - you now have the option of scheduling just 1 or 2. You can still only book 3 initially though. So if I book only 1 in AK, once I use it, I can book my other 2 in MK.



@Cluelyss --- Okay. But when making initial FP+ selections you still have to select all 3 in the same park.

I believe that was the concern/question--same park vs multiple parks for initial 60D/30D selections. For initial FP+ selections you have to stay in the same park.

If only book 1, then you can go to Kiosks in other park or use the MDE app for next 2 FP+.


----------



## Disneymom1126

monique5 said:


> @Cluelyss --- Okay. But when making initial FP+ selections you still have to select all 3 in the same park.
> 
> I believe that was the concern/question--same park vs multiple parks for initial 60D/30D selections. For initial FP+ selections you have to stay in the same park.
> 
> So if only book 1, then go to Kiosks in other park for next 2 FP+, but since made changes/updates to MDE app you can now select additional 2 on app after using initial FP+ or time expiring for initial FP+???? This I can't remember. I know 4th FP+ can now be made in MDE app. Thanks!



I think what she is saying (definitely correct me if I'm wrong) is that if you choose to select three at the time that you do your FP+ selections, than you have to choose three in the same park at that time, but you could also select only 1 or 2 in a park when you first book those selections and once you are actually in the park and use that 1 or 2 (or the time for them expires), then you can select a FP+ in any park even if that is your 2nd or 3rd FP+ (because you only selected 1 or 2 to begin with).  So you don't have to use 3 FP+ before selecting one in another park, but you do have to actually use or let expire the initial one(s)s in the first park before you can schedule any additional FP+ in a different park for that day.


----------



## monique5

Disneymom1126 said:


> I think what she is saying (definitely correct me if I'm wrong) is that if you choose to select three at the time that you do your FP+ selections, than you have to choose three in the same park at that time, but you could also select only 1 or 2 in a park when you first book those selections and once you are actually in the park and use that 1 or 2 (or the time for them expires), then you can select a FP+ in any park even if that is your 2nd or 3rd FP+ (because you only selected 1 or 2 to begin with).  So you don't have to use 3 FP+ before selecting one in another park, but you do have to actually use or let expire the initial one(s)s in the first park before you can schedule any additional FP+ in a different park for that day.



Yes, thanks!  That's why I put all of the quotes together and then edited my post. You just never know what the OP question really was or what their concern is. Then you do not want to confuse them even more. Some are already stressed on MNSSHP planning, then add FP+ selections stress, then reading all these posts, etc.--- you catch my drift. So wanted to clarify to posters in one place. 

FP+ guidelines haven't changed, in that, on booking day (60D/30D), 3 FP+ for same park. However, you do not have to book 3. And so on, as stated.......


----------



## Majordis

HatboxHaint said:


> I would say a 1/3 to 1/2 are dressed up in some way. Throw a costume in the bag just in case!




Great idea. Thanks


----------



## attain

dragonfly57005 said:


> That Skirt is awesome!  Totally jealousy of it!


Thank you! Seriously, it was $16 on Amazon. But, the sizes are Asian, so order 2-3 sizes up if you want it to fit. I learned that the hard way. It is comfortable!


----------



## monique5

*9D Until the 1st MNSSHP! *

Single digits! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> Yes, thanks!  That's why I put all of the quotes together and then edited my post. You just never know what the OP question really was or what their concern is. Then you do not want to confuse them even more. Some are already stressed on MNSSHP planning, then add FP+ selections stress, then reading all these posts, etc.--- you catch my drift. So wanted to clarify to posters in one place.
> 
> FP+ guidelines haven't changed, in that, on booking day (60D/30D), 3 FP+ for same park. However, you do not have to book 3. And so on, as stated.......


Yes, sorry if I caused more confusion. The initial question was around a response suggesting to "save" a FP for MK. I was trying to clarify that issue. Your initial FP selections are still limited to 1 park, that hasn't changed. But your initial 3 can be split - you are no longer forced to use 3 in one park before scheduling additional FPs somewhere else.


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *

_9 Days..... Question 2: Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade has a sequence from the Haunted Mansion which starts with the Groundskeeper and his dog. _What is the name of the Haunted Mansion Groundskeeper's dog?

Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.


----------



## Pawpsicle

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _9 Days..... Question 2: Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade has a sequence from the Haunted Mansion which starts with the Groundskeeper and his dog. _What is the name of the Haunted Mansion Groundskeeper's dog?
> 
> Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.



Boney


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _9 Days..... Question 2: Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade has a sequence from the Haunted Mansion which starts with the Groundskeeper and his dog. _What is the name of the Haunted Mansion Groundskeeper's dog?
> 
> Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.



The dog's name is Boney


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Pawpsicle said:


> Boney


Aw you beat me to it haha!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Boney wasn't there when I went last year  They had removed the groundskeeper for some reason. I hope hes back this year.


----------



## KelleyMaire

Hi! So to add to all of the craziness of booking fast passes. I have another question. We arrive on Oct 31 and have tickets to the Halloween party that night, but do not have a regular park ticket. Can I start to book all my fast passes on my 60th day before? We wont be using our actual park tickets until Nov 1st. Do I have to wait until the next day to book all my fast passes for the week?


----------



## smitch425

KelleyMaire said:


> Hi! So to add to all of the craziness of booking fast passes. I have another question. We arrive on Oct 31 and have tickets to the Halloween party that night, but do not have a regular park ticket. Can I start to book all my fast passes on my 60th day before? We wont be using our actual park tickets until Nov 1st. Do I have to wait until the next day to book all my fast passes for the week?


60 days from check in, and for your whole trip


----------



## vrajewski10513

I have a little different question... We're starting out our vacation at a Universal resort. Since the Universal parks close early for their Halloween Horror Nights on 9/30 we decided we would just take a cab over to attend MNSSHP that night so we have more Disney time once we check into our Disney hotel on 10/1. I have our MNSSHP tickets and they are linked to our Magicbands.. BUT, am I incorrect in thinking that we won't be able to use the Magic bands because were not checked into our Disney hotel yet? Don't they activate them on check-in? I was planning on bringing our paper tickets anyway, so this is more of just my curiosity on the situation?


----------



## A (squared)

attain said:


> Thank you! Seriously, it was $16 on Amazon. But, the sizes are Asian, so order 2-3 sizes up if you want it to fit. I learned that the hard way. It is comfortable!


I LOVE that skirt, and with lights it will be even more awesome! Would you be willing to post/message a link to it on Amazon?


----------



## rachdd

vrajewski10513 said:


> I have a little different question... We're starting out our vacation at a Universal resort. Since the Universal parks close early for their Halloween Horror Nights on 9/30 we decided we would just take a cab over to attend MNSSHP that night so we have more Disney time once we check into our Disney hotel on 10/1. I have our MNSSHP tickets and they are linked to our Magicbands.. BUT, am I incorrect in thinking that we won't be able to use the Magic bands because were not checked into our Disney hotel yet? Don't they activate them on check-in? I was planning on bringing our paper tickets anyway, so this is more of just my curiosity on the situation?



You can use your magic band any time as they are connected to your MDE.  You don't have to be a resort guest to use a MB.


----------



## HatboxHaint

KelleyMaire said:


> Hi! So to add to all of the craziness of booking fast passes. I have another question. We arrive on Oct 31 and have tickets to the Halloween party that night, but do not have a regular park ticket. Can I start to book all my fast passes on my 60th day before? We wont be using our actual park tickets until Nov 1st. Do I have to wait until the next day to book all my fast passes for the week?


You will be able to start booking 60days out from Oct 31st for the entire trip.


----------



## KelleyMaire

HatboxHaint said:


> You will be able to start booking 60days out from Oct 31st for the entire trip.


THANKS!!


----------



## KelleyMaire

smitch425 said:


> 60 days from check in, and for your whole trip


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## tink1957

A (squared) said:


> I LOVE that skirt, and with lights it will be even more awesome! Would you be willing to post/message a link to it on Amazon?


Just Google cinderella castle skirt, that's what I did.


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

It's official! We are ticket-holders for the first MNSSHP (September 2).


----------



## suswa

Zippa D Doodah said:


> It's official! We are ticket-holders for the first MNSSHP (September 2).


See you there!


----------



## michelepa

suswa said:


> See you there!



See you both there. 

I will have a Jack Skellington tuxedo t-shirt and Jack finger gloves and my new fancy ears.


----------



## KornBred

michelepa said:


> See you both there.
> 
> I will have a Jack Skellington tuxedo t-shirt and Jack finger gloves and my new fancy ears.



And I will see all three of you there!!!


----------



## elizabethswan

michelepa said:


> See you both there.
> 
> I will have a Jack Skellington tuxedo t-shirt and Jack finger gloves and my new fancy ears.


so funny, i got dh a jack skellington t shirt and i got a sally one. we didn't want to go all out costumes but thought that would be cute. love your ears!!  i got the disney jack skellington ears but yours are awesome! can't wait. have fun when you go!


----------



## Amunet

From scratch, no pattern, I made an Alice apron in 4 hours yesterday! 

All is done with my Alice costume and now I just have DBF bow tie for the mad hatter to make. We are leaving tomorrow for our EBPC and I need it all done today!

We will be attending Sept. 11 and I hope to see some of you there ^_^


----------



## Chant124

Going twice in October!!!...Last time I went we rode Splash Mountain without getting off...No line!


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *

_10 Days..... Question 1: _What date and year was the first “Official" Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?
Answer: October 31, 1995

_9 Days..... Question 2: Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade has a sequence from the Haunted Mansion which starts with the Groundskeeper and his dog. _What is the name of the Haunted Mansion Groundskeeper's dog?

Answer: Boney
1 Point: @Pawpsicle Congratulations!  





"


MNSSHP 10D Countdown Trivia Score Card:
1 Point: @tink1957 
1 Point: @Pawpsicle


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

michelepa said:


> See you both there.
> 
> I will have a Jack Skellington tuxedo t-shirt and Jack finger gloves and my new fancy ears.





KornBred said:


> And I will see all three of you there!!!



We're not doing so hot on the costume ideas. DW, DD19, DS16, and I just decided Monday that we were going to WDW over Labor Day weekend. We were all available to go, which is no small trick with everyone's schedules these days. I am waiting for inspiration to strike about a simple costume for us all. I'm thinking maybe we will max out at matching T-shirts this year. 

This is our third MNSSHP, and first since 2013. Can't wait!


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

Does everyone at MNSSHP have a bracelet? I don't want to be Mr. Complainy-pants, but with the dough I am spending for the party this year I'm hoping for crowds that are not unnecessarily dense. I read Kenny the Pirate's review of last year's party and was not happy to hear about people without bracelets hanging around for parades and such. Am I correct in assuming everyone must have a bracelet?


----------



## suswa

Zippa D Doodah said:


> Does everyone at MNSSHP have a bracelet? I don't want to be Mr. Complainy-pants, but with the dough I am spending for the party this year I'm hoping for crowds that are not unnecessarily dense. I read Kenny the Pirate's review of last year's party and was not happy to hear about people without bracelets hanging around for parades and such. Am I correct in assuming everyone must have a bracelet?


They are supposed to yes.


----------



## monique5

Zippa D Doodah said:


> Does everyone at MNSSHP have a bracelet? I don't want to be Mr. Complainy-pants, but with the dough I am spending for the party this year I'm hoping for crowds that are not unnecessarily dense. I read Kenny the Pirate's review of last year's party and was not happy to hear about people without bracelets hanging around for parades and such. Am I correct in assuming everyone must have a bracelet?



They are supposed to --- MNSSHP ticket holders receive wristbands. Your family can dress as CMs, and direct those without wristbands out of the park. 

All jokes aside, several have already stated that they will politely let CMs know of there are guests without wristbands, and not necessarily quietly.


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

monique5 said:


> They are supposed to --- MNSSHP ticket holders receive wristbands. Your family can dress as CMs, and direct those without wristbands out of the park.
> 
> All jokes aside, several have already stated that they will politely let CMs know of there are guests without wristbands, and not necessarily quietly.



I'm thinking I might not be in the mood for playing CM that night. We are driving 9 hours from NC that morning before making our glorious entrance to MNSSHP that evening at 4ish.


----------



## monique5

*3D Until I Make my FP+ Selections! Woo-hoo!* 

@FoxC63 

I'm still making changes. My family is going to think I need to give up coffee! Yikes! Pages and Pages.


----------



## O-so-good Disney Mama

Following


----------



## attain

A (squared) said:


> I LOVE that skirt, and with lights it will be even more awesome! Would you be willing to post/message a link to it on Amazon?


There are several vendors, but this one is the one I used and they offer it in more size options. Delivery was quick, too. https://www.amazon.com/Alaroo-Women...668&sr=8-3-fkmr2&keywords=Alvaro+castle+skirt


----------



## GaryDis

O-so-good Disney Mama said:


> Following


It's been a while, so it's time for me to give another reminder. You can subscribe to any thread using the "watch thread" link just above the first post of the page, on the right. 

This thread has been very busy, and will soon be much busier, so it's better to use the link instead of posting "following" messages.


----------



## monique5

For those that have recently purchased MNSSHP tickets, if you haven't, add your name to the Official MNSSHP Guest List Thread, see Post #1.


----------



## FoxC63

O-so-good Disney Mama said:


> Following



 to the party!  WE LOVE followers!!!!


----------



## FoxC63

GaryDis said:


> It's been a while, so it's time for me to give another reminder. You can subscribe to any thread using the "watch thread" link just above the first post of the page, on the right.
> 
> This thread has been very busy, and will soon be much busier, so it's better to use the link instead of posting "following" messages.



I don't know know why YOU would write something like this, you aren't hosting this thread.  Why be like this?


----------



## GaryDis

FoxC63 said:


> I don't know know why YOU would write something like this, you aren't hosting this thread.  Why be like this?


Because it's helpful. I'm sorry you don't see it as trying to help.

It's certainly not intended to discourage people from joining in, introducing themselves or stating plans. Just the plethora of comments that only say "following" that often occurs otherwise. ETA: Nor is it criticism of people who post "following" notes anyway.


----------



## FoxC63

GaryDis said:


> Because it's helpful. I'm sorry you don't see it as trying to help.
> 
> It's certainly not intended to discourage people from joining in, introducing themselves or stating plans. Just the plethora of comments that only say "following" that often occurs otherwise.



Let it go Gary.  EVERYONE is welcome to post even if it's one simple word as "following" It's all good!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _10 Days..... Question 1: _What date and year was the first “Official" Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?
> 
> Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.




Did anyone get this answered correctly? Hmmmmmm


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Did anyone get this answered correctly? Hmmmmmm



Yes. Few pages back. There's a post with both days questions, answers, winners too.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Yes. Few pages back. There's a post with both days questions, answers, winners too.



Excellent! This is really a great thread Monique!  Thank you for all your hard work and dedication to updating it for us!


----------



## FoxC63

So who's winning the trivia contest?


----------



## A (squared)

attain said:


> There are several vendors, but this one is the one I used and they offer it in more size options. Delivery was quick, too. https://www.amazon.com/Alaroo-Women...668&sr=8-3-fkmr2&keywords=Alvaro+castle+skirt


Thanks so much!


----------



## monique5

*2D Until I make my FP+ Selections ! Woo-hoo!* 
My plans are shaping up!


----------



## KelleyMaire

michelepa said:


> See you both there.
> 
> I will have a Jack Skellington tuxedo t-shirt and Jack finger gloves and my new fancy ears.


OMG! I LOVE YOUR EARS! I HAVE A JACK SKELLINGTON SKIRT FOR HALLOWEEN! THE EARS WOULD BE GREAT TO HAVE AS WELL!!


----------



## Veronique

So all you experts, I have a planning question before I buy my MNSSHP for the 1st time:

Our trip is from wednesday September 28 to saturday October 8. We don't have hopper and this is my plan at this point with EasyWDW recommandation:

09/28-> Arrival + DS (first and probably last DisneyQuest visit! )
09/29 -> EP
09/30 -> AK
10/01 -> HS
10/02 -> MK
10/03 -> Universal
*10/04 -> MNSSHP or park day*
10/05 -> EP
*10/06 -> MNSSHP or park day*
10/07 -> Water park (first time) and maybe HS to see fantasmic, since we'll see Star wars fireworks on our other day
10/08 -> MK (only non party day we'll visit, mostly for the night entertainment). 

We first wanted to go to MNSSHP on 10/04, but I'm thinking that with Columbus week-end, thursday will probably be more crowded in the parks so a day at the pool and a ticketed event on 10/06 might be a better choice? Thoughts?


----------



## monique5

Veronique said:


> So all you experts, I have a planning question before I buy my MNSSHP for the 1st time:
> 
> Our trip is from wednesday September 28 to saturday October 8. We don't have hopper and this is my plan at this point with EasyWDW recommandation:
> 
> 09/28-> Arrival + DS (first and probably last DisneyQuest visit! )
> 09/29 -> EP
> 09/30 -> AK
> 10/01 -> HS
> 10/02 -> MK
> 10/03 -> Universal
> *10/04 -> MNSSHP or park day*
> 10/05 -> EP
> *10/06 -> MNSSHP or park day*
> 10/07 -> Water park (first time) and maybe HS to see fantasmic, since we'll see Star wars fireworks on our other day
> 10/08 -> MK (only non party day we'll visit, mostly for the night entertainment).
> 
> We first wanted to go to MNSSHP on 10/04, but I'm thinking that with Columbus week-end, thursday will probably be more crowded in the parks so a day at the pool and a ticketed event on 10/06 might be a better choice? Thoughts?




October 6th (Thursday) is closer to Columbus Day/Canada Thanksgiving Holiday - October 10th. So October 6th would be more crowded looking at it from that perspective. Tuesdays have been recommended over Thursdays, purely subjective. However, a good plan during a Sold OUT party is still doable and enjoyable.


----------



## Veronique

monique5 said:


> October 6th (Thursday) is closer to Columbus Day/Canada Thanksgiving Holiday - October 10th. So October 6th would be more crowded looking at it from that perspective. Tuesdays have been recommended over Thursdays, purely subjective. However, a good plan during a Sold OUT party is still doable and enjoyable.



Thanks! My choice would be between a more crowded normal park day OR a more crowded MNSSHP then? I thought MNSSHP would have the same amount of crowd!


----------



## monique5

Veronique said:


> Thanks! My choice would be between a more crowded normal park day OR a more crowded MNSSHP then? I thought MNSSHP would have the same amount of crowd!



Only answered in terms of MNSSHP, wasn't sure if your park day was a in general park day or MK. Then wanted to be sure you knew Columbus Day was the next week, 10/10. Some say the crowds on party days in the MK are less crowded during the day, but this isn't always the case. Also, as of now, no parties have sold out and the 1st party is in 8 days, 1st this has happen too (No early sold out parties like Halloween). So who knows this year. Happy planning! Have a great trip.

MNSSHP crowds will be lower than a normal park day, however parades, fireworks, parties, Hub will be "crowded"; rides will have short waits.


----------



## TXHauntedMansionFan

Anyone have thoughts on the potential crowd levels for the Sept 8th party? We're going to be going and hoping for low crowds since it should *hopefully* be early enough in the school year that people aren't taking the kiddos out.


----------



## michelepa

KelleyMaire said:


> OMG! I LOVE YOUR EARS! I HAVE A JACK SKELLINGTON SKIRT FOR HALLOWEEN! THE EARS WOULD BE GREAT TO HAVE AS WELL!!



Thanks Kelley

Mila Mouse Ears Facebook. 

She has some fantastic designs, they are well made and she ships quickly.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TXHauntedMansionFan said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the potential crowd levels for the Sept 8th party? We're going to be going and hoping for low crowds since it should *hopefully* be early enough in the school year that people aren't taking the kiddos out.



It can be hard to estimate.  At least it's not the first party, and it's a Thursday in early September so that works in your favor.  Sometimes odd dates sell out for no discernible reason.  

I know this can be frustrating, but just assume a sell out and then you'll either be pleasantly surprised or you'll have been right.


----------



## alliecats

If you are already in the park and decide you want a MNSSHP ticket for that night, do you have to go outside to the booths or is there a place inside MK you can buy your ticket?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

alliecats said:


> If you are already in the park and decide you want a MNSSHP ticket for that night, do you have to go outside to the booths or is there a place inside MK you can buy your ticket?



Outside to the regular ticket booth.  Not sure if guest services inside would sell you a ticket, I'm guessing they'd direct you outside.


----------



## alliecats

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Outside to the regular ticket booth.  Not sure if guest services inside would sell you a ticket, I'm guessing they'd direct you outside.


Thank you!


----------



## alliecats

Let's say I already bought my ticket for the party and I am already in MK on my regular ticket. 4 pm rolls around. Do I have to go back outside to get my MNSSHP wristband or are there places inside for that.?


----------



## Cluelyss

alliecats said:


> Let's say I already bought my ticket for the party and I am already in MK on my regular ticket. 4 pm rolls around. Do I have to go back outside to get my MNSSHP wristband or are there places inside for that.?


No, there are spots inside. The locations may be included in the first post?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

alliecats said:


> Let's say I already bought my ticket for the party and I am already in MK on my regular ticket. 4 pm rolls around. Do I have to go back outside to get my MNSSHP wristband or are there places inside for that.?



No there are usually two or three places inside the park that start to distribute around 4.  Ones usually near potc, one in Tomorrowland.  I'd check back here after the first party to know for sure.

That info will most likely be added to the first post.


----------



## alliecats

Thank you!  Very, very tempted to go to this party twice during my 3-day visit.


----------



## shameless3

I booked a trip for my 10 year old niece and myself (September 17-25), we will be attending the Tuesday September 20 party. Dressing up as Haunted Mansion Maid and Mansion ghost lady....here's hoping it is a better controlled party than last year


----------



## patrickpiteo

alliecats said:


> Thank you!  Very, very tempted to go to this party twice during my 3-day visit.



Its the best party in WDW IMHO..


----------



## FoxC63

alliecats said:


> Thank you!  Very, very tempted to go to this party twice during my 3-day visit.



We usually do two parties during our trip because there is so much to do and it's a lot of fun!  If you're serious about attending I wouldn't put off purchasing your tickets, at this time no parties have sold out as they have in the past, but you never know when they will.


----------



## alliecats

FoxC63 said:


> We usually do two parties during our trip because there is so much to do and it's a lot of fun!  If you're serious about attending I wouldn't put off purchasing your tickets, at this time no parties have sold out as they have in the past, but you never know when they will.



I will probably be buying my ticket for the 2nd party in the next day or two. I already have one for the first party. This is my favorite thing to do at WDW, and I haven't been since 2011. That one was sold out and even though it was crowded, I still had a fabulous time. My sister waited until we got there to get her ticket and by then it was too late, so I had to go by myself. But I would rather be at a sold-out party than not be at the party at all!


----------



## shameless3

I really hope the tickets prices and other factors mentioned above lead to a decrease in party attendance.  I was at one of the after hours events at Magic Kingdom in May and there may have been 100 people in the park and it was the best night ever!  Frontier land was so empty there were 4 people on splash mountain and the ride operators just let us ride over and over again....similar on 7D, but we had to get off, then back on to ride.


----------



## FoxC63

shameless3 said:


> I really hope the tickets prices and other factors mentioned above lead to a decrease in party attendance.  I was at one of the after hours events at Magic Kingdom in May and there may have been 100 people in the park and it was the best night ever!  Frontier land was so empty there were 4 people on splash mountain and the ride operators just let us ride over and over again....similar on 7D, but we had to get off, then back on to ride.



We can all dream of an evening like this!  Here's hoping we all have less crowded parties and walk on rides!


----------



## FoxC63

alliecats said:


> I will probably be buying my ticket for the 2nd party in the next day or two. I already have one for the first party. This is my favorite thing to do at WDW, and I haven't been since 2011. That one was sold out and even though it was crowded, I still had a fabulous time. My sister waited until we got there to get her ticket and by then it was too late, so I had to go by myself. But I would rather be at a sold-out party than not be at the party at all!



Umm costume?


----------



## monique5

alliecats said:


> Let's say I already bought my ticket for the party and I am already in MK on my regular ticket. 4 pm rolls around. Do I have to go back outside to get my MNSSHP wristband or are there places inside for that.?





Cluelyss said:


> No, there are spots inside. The locations may be included in the first post?





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> No there are usually two or three places inside the park that start to distribute around 4.  Ones usually near potc, one in Tomorrowland.  I'd check back here after the first party to know for sure.
> 
> That info will most likely be added to the first post.



It's in Post #1 under *Wristbands INFO* as a place holder now. When locations for this year are announced, I will add.


----------



## FoxC63

What a cute Halloween Costume!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Got the Pokemon costumes ordered last night.  Trying to use my misty costume as an excuse to get a psyduck stuffed animal, though i have way too many of those already.


----------



## O-so-good Disney Mama

GaryDis said:


> It's been a while, so it's time for me to give another reminder. You can subscribe to any thread using the "watch thread" link just above the first post of the page, on the right.
> 
> This thread has been very busy, and will soon be much busier, so it's better to use the link instead of posting "following" messages.





FoxC63 said:


> to the party!  WE LOVE followers!!!!





FoxC63 said:


> I don't know know why YOU would write something like this, you aren't hosting this thread.  Why be like this?





FoxC63 said:


> Let it go Gary.  EVERYONE is welcome to post even if it's one simple word as "following" It's all good!



Thanks everyone for the supportive messages!  I was put off by the original reply - it wasn't sounding so "helpful". But we are off to the party soon, so sending good vibes to everyone on here and I can't wait to read some updates!


----------



## alliecats

FoxC63 said:


> Umm costume?


I won't be wearing a costume, just ears. My only priority is not being too hot.  I will be admiring all the rest of you, though!


----------



## alliecats

monique5 said:


> It's in Post #1 under *Wristbands INFO* as a place holder now. When locations for this year are announced, I will add.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## alliecats

Sorry if I already posted this, I can't find it!

If I order my ticket for MNSSHP and print it, will I be able to get my fastpasses now? I have never done a "print at home" option but I don't want to spend $15 to express mail it and it's cutting it too close to regular mail it. Is scheduling FP in advance an option with a print-at-home ticket?


----------



## otten

alliecats said:


> Sorry if I already posted this, I can't find it!
> 
> If I order my ticket for MNSSHP and print it, will I be able to get my fastpasses now? I have never done a "print at home" option but I don't want to spend $15 to express mail it and it's cutting it too close to regular mail it. Is scheduling FP in advance an option with a print-at-home ticket?



Yes. We're doing print at home because I don't want to ship to Canada and I wanted to use a different card than I was bringing with me. I booked fastpasses a couple of weeks ago, including my party day just fine.


----------



## alliecats

otten said:


> Yes. We're doing print at home because I don't want to ship to Canada and I wanted to use a different card than I was bringing with me. I booked fastpasses a couple of weeks ago, including my party day just fine.


Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## brnrss34

otten said:


> Yes. We're doing print at home because I don't want to ship to Canada and I wanted to use a different card than I was bringing with me. I booked fastpasses a couple of weeks ago, including my party day just fine.


 you can add the print at home to MDE by entering barcode.


----------



## tash439

7 More days until we leave for WDW! Can't wait to attend MNSSHP on 9/2!


----------



## alliecats

Ok I ordered my ticket and printed it and there is no barcode number, just a barcode!  The only number on here is the order confirmation number.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

@monique5 is it possible to do a new poll?  Might be fun to do one about what people are most excited about.  Fireworks, parade, special characters, wearing a costume, trick or treating or the hocus pocus show.


----------



## smitch425

alliecats said:


> Ok I ordered my ticket and printed it and there is no barcode number, just a barcode!  The only number on here is the order confirmation number.


Enter that number


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *

_8 Days..... Question 3: _What year did Jack Skellington and Sally (from Tim Burton’s “The Nightmare Before Christmas”)make their first debut at MNSSHP?

Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.


----------



## Polaris1

If anyone listens to the Doug Loves Movies podcast, Sarah Silverman appeared on the most recent episode. She talked about how she just finished doing voice over work for a parade at Disney World - she's the voice of Venellope von Schweetz from Wreck-It Ralph. According to her, Disney is replacing Goofy on the float with Goofy riding a bicycle/gumball machine with Vanellope von Schweetz and re-theming it for Wreck-It Ralph. Silverman's voiceovers will be played instead of Goofy on that particular float.

Not sure if this is part of a bigger plan or project, or if it's limited to this one float. Just an interesting tidbit I thought I would pass along. 

If you're interested in the podcast, it's on iTunes for free. Doug Loves Movies most recent episode, feat. Sarah Silverman, Wheeler Walker Jr., and Rob Benedict.


----------



## HollyMD

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _8 Days..... Question 3: _What year did Jack Skellington and Sally (from Tim Burton’s “The Nightmare Before Christmas”)make their first debut at MNSSHP?
> 
> Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.


2013


----------



## RAPstar

Polaris1 said:


> If anyone listens to the Doug Loves Movies podcast, Sarah Silverman appeared on the most recent episode. She talked about how she just finished doing voice over work for a parade at Disney World - she's the voice of Venellope von Schweetz from Wreck-It Ralph. According to her, Disney is replacing Goofy on the float with Goofy riding a bicycle/gumball machine with Vanellope von Schweetz and re-theming it for Wreck-It Ralph. Silverman's voiceovers will be played instead of Goofy on that particular float.
> 
> Not sure if this is part of a bigger plan or project, or if it's limited to this one float. Just an interesting tidbit I thought I would pass along.
> 
> If you're interested in the podcast, it's on iTunes for free. Doug Loves Movies most recent episode, feat. Sarah Silverman, Wheeler Walker Jr., and Rob Benedict.



I actually think that's cool. It fits the character, and it's a way to freshen the parade some. I may actually watch it this year.


----------



## monique5

Polaris1 said:


> If anyone listens to the Doug Loves Movies podcast, Sarah Silverman appeared on the most recent episode. She talked about how she just finished doing voice over work for a parade at Disney World - she's the voice of Venellope von Schweetz from Wreck-It Ralph. According to her, Disney is replacing Goofy on the float with Goofy riding a bicycle/gumball machine with Vanellope von Schweetz and re-theming it for Wreck-It Ralph. Silverman's voiceovers will be played instead of Goofy on that particular float.
> 
> Not sure if this is part of a bigger plan or project, or if it's limited to this one float. Just an interesting tidbit I thought I would pass along.
> 
> If you're interested in the podcast, it's on iTunes for free. Doug Loves Movies most recent episode, feat. Sarah Silverman, Wheeler Walker Jr., and Rob Benedict.



Thanks! Posted a few pages back.


----------



## IowaTater

monique5 said:


> _8 Days..... Question 3: _What year did Jack Skellington and Sally (from Tim Burton’s “The Nightmare Before Christmas”)make their first debut at MNSSHP?



2013, I think.


----------



## FoxC63

alliecats said:


> Thank you thank you thank you!



Make sure to bring the print out with you to the party - just in case.  I'm sure you'll be fine without it HOWEVER...it's always best to be prepared.


----------



## FoxC63

tash439 said:


> 7 More days until we leave for WDW! Can't wait to attend MNSSHP on 9/2!



OMG you just gave goose bumps!!!  Have a safe trip, an awesome vacation and a super amazing MNSSHP experience!  If you can, please report back hopefully while you're there so we can live through the experience with you!  Thank you!


----------



## alliecats

FoxC63 said:


> Make sure to bring the print out with you to the party - just in case.  I'm sure you'll be fine without it HOWEVER...it's always best to be prepared.


Great advice, thanks! No one wants to see a grown woman have a meltdown in the happiest place on earth when she can't get into a Halloween party. That would be scary. LOL.


----------



## FoxC63

Pure sugar!!!  Love this too


----------



## otten

brnrss34 said:


> you can add the print at home to MDE by entering barcode.



My tickets show on my MDE account and I was able to book fastpasses with them. My understanding is that you still need to present a hard copy ticket at the gate to get a wristband. At least that's what my confirmation said.


----------



## monique5

otten said:


> My tickets show on my MDE account and I was able to book fastpasses with them. My understanding is that you still need to present a hard copy ticket at the gate to get a wristband. At least that's what my confirmation said.



If you don't have a MB. If have MB, and tickets linked in MDE then just scan MB & you'll receive wristband upon entry. When MB 1st started, there were problems with MNSSHP/MVMCP. And we won't go into details about tickets, phantom accounts & MB & entry problems. Due to this, PP recommend bringing paper tickets/Green Plastic RFID Card even though only need MB (if have it activated on MDE).


----------



## otten

monique5 said:


> If you don't have a MB. If have MB, and tickets linked in MDE then just scan MB & you'll receive wristband upon entry. When MB 1st started, there were problems with MNSSHP/MVMCP. And we won't go into details about tickets, phantom accounts & MB & entry problems. Due to this, PP recommend bringing paper tickets/Green Plastic RFID Card even though only need MB (if have it activated on MDE).



That's good to know thanks. I have the paper tickets listed as one of the documents to bring, and I will, but nice to know that magicbands should be enough.


----------



## bryana

Polaris1 said:


> If anyone listens to the Doug Loves Movies podcast, Sarah Silverman appeared on the most recent episode. She talked about how she just finished doing voice over work for a parade at Disney World - she's the voice of Venellope von Schweetz from Wreck-It Ralph. According to her, Disney is replacing Goofy on the float with Goofy riding a bicycle/gumball machine with Vanellope von Schweetz and re-theming it for Wreck-It Ralph. Silverman's voiceovers will be played instead of Goofy on that particular float.
> 
> Not sure if this is part of a bigger plan or project, or if it's limited to this one float. Just an interesting tidbit I thought I would pass along.
> 
> If you're interested in the podcast, it's on iTunes for free. Doug Loves Movies most recent episode, feat. Sarah Silverman, Wheeler Walker Jr., and Rob Benedict.



I listened to this today too! I had read about it when it was mentioned a few pages back but it was still fun to listen to her talk about it.


----------



## dragonfly57005

Good to know about the paper tickets. 
We are set for Sept 18!
Now to work out what my kids are going to do for costumes.
The 5year old wants to be "a golden retriever". Would that be Pluto or Goofy?
The 15 year old wants to wear her dinosaur co-splay.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I'm sorry if this question has been asked/answered before - long thread!  Heading to the Halloween party in a few weeks.  Sort of a silly costume I guess but DS6 is dressing up as a monorail driver.  I've been wanting to buy an old cast member name tag off e-bay to complete the "look."  Any idea if Disney frowns upon that kind of thing?  I wouldn't do it for an adult costume but have been thinking it might be OK on a child?  The one I'm looking at is the old style from many years ago, not the current style name tag.  Any thoughts, good or bad, are appreciated.  Txs!


----------



## lostmypooh

For everyone headed to the first party next Friday, I can't wait to see you all there!  I'll be the crazy lady with  short blonde hair in a Minnie Mouse tutu and yellow crocs!


----------



## GaryDis

O-so-good Disney Mama said:


> Thanks everyone for the supportive messages!  I was put off by the original reply - it wasn't sounding so "helpful". But we are off to the party soon, so sending good vibes to everyone on here and I can't wait to read some updates!


I apologize for doing a poor job on the wording. I was just trying to point out a feature of the forums that many people miss, and struggled to find a good way to encourage people to use it. I didn't mean to disparage anyone who either was unaware of the feature or who chooses not to use it.


----------



## monique5

O-so-good Disney Mama said:


> Thanks everyone for the supportive messages!  I was put off by the original reply - it wasn't sounding so "helpful". But we are off to the party soon, so sending good vibes to everyone on here and I can't wait to read some updates!




So happy you are following this thread. I hope it has been and continues to be very helpful. We LOVE followers. Please come back and share your MNSSHP experiences with us. Also, participate in the trivia and poll (@OhioStateBuckeye) tomorrow. Costume?


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I'm sorry if this question has been asked/answered before - long thread!  Heading to the Halloween party in a few weeks.  Sort of a silly costume I guess but DS6 is dressing up as a monorail driver.  I've been wanting to buy an old cast member name tag off e-bay to complete the "look."  Any idea if Disney frowns upon that kind of thing?  I wouldn't do it for an adult costume but have been thinking it might be OK on a child?  The one I'm looking at is the old style from many years ago, not the current style name tag.  Any thoughts, good or bad, are appreciated.  Txs!



I think it will be the perfect touch to the costume and would not worry about it all, like you said it's not a current name tag that an adult would be wearing.  Get it before it's gone and hope you have a great time!


----------



## FoxC63

lostmypooh said:


> For everyone headed to the first party next Friday, I can't wait to see you all there!  I'll be the crazy lady with  short blonde hair in a Minnie Mouse tutu and yellow crocs!



This sounds stinkin cute!  BTW do you have room in your suit case for me? 

Hey, it doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *

_10 Days..... Question 1: _What date and year was the first “Official" Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?
Answer: October 31, 1995

_9 Days..... Question 2: Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade has a sequence from the Haunted Mansion which starts with the Groundskeeper and his dog. _What is the name of the Haunted Mansion Groundskeeper's dog?
Answer: Boney


_8 Days..... Question 3: _What year did Jack Skellington and Sally (from Tim Burton’s “The Nightmare Before Christmas”) make their first debut at MNSSHP?

Answer: 2013

1 Point @HollyMD Congratulations!
 

MNSSHP 10D Countdown Trivia Score Card:
1 Point: @tink1957 
1 Point: @Pawpsicle 
1Point: @HollyMD


----------



## FoxC63

Who will be the winner of the 10 Days Countdown Trivia?  Stay tuned!


----------



## attain

Update on me! Got my MNSSHP ticket and put it in a safe place. Kids don't know I'm going or they will be so sad they can't go to with me (work trip). Also, my battery operated lights came in today! I have to figure out how to attach them to my shirt to look like fireworks over my castle skirt. The Globy's came in a couple days ago. Those are hair barrettes with batteries and fiber optics come from them. Hoping they look like fireworks in my hair, you know, the really high fireworks over the castle. Darn work tomorrow when I just want to stay home on work on my costume. Adulting is hard sometimes.


----------



## FoxC63

attain said:


> Update on me! Got my MNSSHP ticket and put it in a safe place. Kids don't know I'm going or they will be so sad they can't go to with me (work trip). Also, my battery operated lights came in today! I have to figure out how to attach them to my shirt to look like fireworks over my castle skirt. The Globy's came in a couple days ago. Those are hair barrettes with batteries and fiber optics come from them. Hoping they look like fireworks in my hair, you know, the really high fireworks over the castle. Darn work tomorrow when I just want to stay home on work on my costume. Adulting is hard sometimes.




So looking forward to the finished outfit!


----------



## GaryDis

monique5 said:


> *2015 Sold Out Dates:* 9/15 (Sold Out 9/15), 9/22 (Sold Out 9/22) 9/25 (Sold Out 9/23), 9/27(Sold Out 9/26), 10/9, 10/23 (Sold Out 10/20), 10/25 (Sold Out 10/22), 10/27 (Sold Out on 10/19/15), 10/29 (Sold Out 10/14/16), 10/31 (Sold Out on 8/2/15) and 11/1 (Sold Out on 10/5/15) --- 24 Parties in 2015


Minor typo: This says 24 parties. I count 25 parties total, 11 sold out. I'm not sure which is intended.

Quick analysis:  

Although this may be more sell-outs than ever before, it's still less than half the parties. Four out of the six September parties sold out, but none more than two days in advance. There are more September parties this year, so it should be safe to wait until a week before. 

The October parties sold out earlier.  Ignoring the Halloween night party, which sold out in August, and the 10/9 party which doesn't have a sell-out date given, only two had less than a week to go before selling out. Starting with the 10/27 party, the sell-outs were all at least a week earlier. So if you're looking at a late October date, consider buying no later than early October. 

Of course both weather and prices will affect the sell-out dates, as we're already seeing with Halloween eve. And past experience is no guarantee of future results, so don't blame me if your ideal party sells out five minutes before you try to buy.


----------



## monique5

*7D Until the 1st MNSSHP! Woo-hoo! 
Tomorrow is FP+ Day!

Can't stop this feeling! *

Nothing and no one will rain on this parade.  _Boo-To-You!!!!_


Hope everyone is having a great time planning. Making costumes! More trivia to come......


----------



## FoxC63

GaryDis said:


> Minor typo: This says 24 parties. I count 25 parties total, 11 sold out. I'm not sure which is intended.
> 
> Quick analysis:
> 
> Although this may be more sell-outs than ever before, it's still less than half the parties. Four out of the six September parties sold out, but none more than two days in advance. There are more September parties this year, so it should be safe to wait until a week before.
> 
> The October parties sold out earlier.  Ignoring the Halloween night party, which sold out in August, and the 10/9 party which doesn't have a sell-out date given, only two had less than a week to go before selling out. Starting with the 10/27 party, the sell-outs were all at least a week earlier. So if you're looking at a late October date, consider buying no later than early October.
> 
> Of course both weather and prices will affect the sell-out dates, as we're already seeing with Halloween eve. And past experience is no guarantee of future results, so don't blame me if your ideal party sells out five minutes before you try to buy.



Wow, I did not even notice that!  But I do agree you snooze, you loose! Ha!  Get a moving my friends!


----------



## smitch425

SOTMK card released...
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ased-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> *7D Until the 1st MNSSHP! Woo-hoo!
> Tomorrow is FP+ Day!
> 
> Can't stop this feeling! *
> 
> Nothing and no one will rain on this parade.  _Boo-To-You!!!!_
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great time planning. Making costumes! More trivia to come......



Monique, you are one seriously happy and contagious lady! A yeah, let's party


----------



## FoxC63

smitch425 said:


> SOTMK card released...
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ased-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/



Cool!  Thanks!


----------



## monique5

*NEWS *
Post #1 Updated

‘Clawhauser’ from the movie Zootopia - Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card To Be Released At MNSSHP, Today on DPB
* *


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> @monique5 is it possible to do a new poll?  Might be fun to do one about what people are most excited about.  Fireworks, parade, special characters, wearing a costume, trick or treating or the hocus pocus show.



@OhioStateBuckeye - You are only allowed 1 Poll per thread.


----------



## dwbrewster

smitch425 said:


> SOTMK card released...
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ased-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


ohhh I want one


----------



## monique5

*7D/1Week Until the 1st MNSSHP! *

In the S-P-I-R-I-T in celebrating MNSSHP, lets copy the original post (This Post, #3847) with your response. 

_MNSSHP 2016: What are you the most excited about?_

Happy HalloWishes Fireworks
Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade
Trick-or-Treat Fun
Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular
Dance Parties
Special Disney Character Meet & Greets


----------



## FeralCatRogue

smitch425 said:


> SOTMK card released...
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ased-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


What is this from? I don't recnize the characters


----------



## Pawpsicle

FeralCatRogue said:


> What is this from? I don't recnize the characters


He's the receptionist at the police station in Zootopia


----------



## smitch425

FeralCatRogue said:


> What is this from? I don't recnize the characters



"fans can pick up a special treat – this year’s event-exclusive game card which will feature Clawhauser from “Zootopia.”"


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

monique5 said:


> @OhioStateBuckeye - You are only allowed 1 Poll per thread.



Aww that's unfortunate


----------



## BrookieM2001

Ok, I know this isn't exactly on topic but we were looking to buy the Made with Magic Minnie headbands for each of our girls and then the wand to play with changing colors and whatnot. Anybody with experience with these? Are they worth it? Do they work in time with the shows and look cool? We haven't been since they were introduced so I was just looking for feedback and you guys are like my Disney family now! Any chance they will add Hallowishes to the list of fireworks that these work with?


----------



## HappyGrape

monique5 said:


> *7D/1Week Until the 1st MNSSHP! *
> 
> In the S-P-I-R-I-T in celebrating MNSSHP, lets copy the original post (This Post, #3847) with your response.
> 
> _MNSSHP 2016: What are you the most excited about?_
> 
> Happy HalloWishes Fireworks
> Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade
> Trick-or-Treat Fun
> Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular
> Dance Parties
> Special Disney Character Meet & Greets



Low waits and Boo To You Parade


----------



## FeralCatRogue

ahh cool never seen zootopia but its awesome because it has cats


----------



## DemonLlama

Shot in the dark here, but would anyone going to the party this year be interested in trading one of their Clawhauser cards for last year's party card?

My daughter and I made it last year but won't be able to get there this year and Clawhauser is one of our favorites! 

This is the one we have for trade:


----------



## pigletto

monique5 said:


> *7D/1Week Until the 1st MNSSHP! *
> 
> In the S-P-I-R-I-T in celebrating MNSSHP, lets copy the original post (This Post, #3847) with your response.
> 
> _MNSSHP 2016: What are you the most excited about?_
> 
> Happy HalloWishes Fireworks
> Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade
> Trick-or-Treat Fun
> Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular
> Dance Parties
> Special Disney Character Meet & Greets


Definitely the Boo to You parade, and spending an evening with my ds12 in the Magic Kingdom!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

monique5 said:


> *7D/1Week Until the 1st MNSSHP! *
> 
> In the S-P-I-R-I-T in celebrating MNSSHP, lets copy the original post (This Post, #3847) with your response.
> 
> _MNSSHP 2016: What are you the most excited about?_
> 
> Happy HalloWishes Fireworks
> Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade
> Trick-or-Treat Fun
> Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular
> Dance Parties
> Special Disney Character Meet & Greets



All of it.


Did anyone see Kenny the pirate is doing a web video thing on Sunday for the party planning?


----------



## Blondie Wolf

Headed to my and DH first MNSSHP on October 27.


----------



## mdb78

monique5 said:


> *7D/1Week Until the 1st MNSSHP! *
> 
> In the S-P-I-R-I-T in celebrating MNSSHP, lets copy the original post (This Post, #3847) with your response.
> 
> _MNSSHP 2016: What are you the most excited about?_
> 
> Happy HalloWishes Fireworks
> Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade
> Trick-or-Treat Fun
> Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular
> Dance Parties
> Special Disney Character Meet & Greets



Boo to you parade


----------



## Roxyfire

DemonLlama said:


> Shot in the dark here, but would anyone going to the party this year be interested in trading one of their Clawhauser cards for last year's party card?
> 
> My daughter and I made it last year but won't be able to get there this year and Clawhauser is one of our favorites!
> 
> This is the one we have for trade:



If you don't find someone from an earlier party, we'd be happy to trade you. Going to the party on October 4th.


----------



## DemonLlama

Roxyfire said:


> If you don't find someone from an earlier party, we'd be happy to trade you. Going to the party on October 4th.



Thanks so much! No rush at all. We can trade mailing addresses once you're back. Looking at your counter, this is your first trip? How exciting


----------



## crazy4wdw

smitch425 said:


> SOTMK card released...
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ased-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


This will be my first MNSSHP in many years.  Where do you pick up this game card?


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Hi, going to my first MNSSHP, I am attending the first one with my family. I opted to have the card tickets sent to my home, You are all going to think I am dumb but how do I know whose ticket belongs to which member in my party? There are no names, thanks!

We also have ADRs for BoG, honestly have eaten there before and food wasnt great at dinner time, we were planning on going at 6:20 and just having desserts so daughter can see the beast, but I am thinking is this going to take up a big chunk of party time?

And what has been confirmed this far for the party?
Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

crazy4wdw said:


> This will be my first MNSSHP in many years.  Where do you pick up this game card?


Once you have your wrist band you can collect your card at the fire house.


----------



## brnrss34

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Hi, going to my first MNSSHP, I am attending the first one with my family. I opted to have the card tickets sent to my home, You are all going to think I am dumb but how do I know whose ticket belongs to which member in my party? There are no names, thanks!
> 
> We also have ADRs for BoG, honestly have eaten there before and food wasnt great at dinner time, we were planning on going at 6:20 and just having desserts so daughter can see the beast, but I am thinking is this going to take up a big chunk of party time?
> 
> And what has been confirmed this far for the party?
> Thanks!


See first page for confirmed items. As far as tickets you assign them to your party members. So a kid ticket would be assigned to a kid, and an adult ticket to an adult. Have fun.


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> All of it.
> 
> 
> Did anyone see Kenny the pirate is doing a web video thing on Sunday for the party planning?



Yes!!!


----------



## otten

Getting really excited. I made my Maleficent headpiece last night. Now I have a Cruella cape and a Maleficent cape to sew. A bit bummed that they can't be longer but hey, better than not getting to wear costumes at all.


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

smitch425 said:


> SOTMK card released...
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ased-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/



I will have four of them on sale on ebay on Saturday.


----------



## RAPstar

First party in a few years, very excited. Going with 3 friends on Sept 25, doing Club Villain the evening before. And HHN before that. 26 days till I fly out!!


----------



## Cluelyss

brnrss34 said:


> See first page for confirmed items. As far as tickets you assign them to your party members. So a kid ticket would be assigned to a kid, and an adult ticket to an adult. Have fun.


Under the ticket (where it's attached to the paper) it will denote if it's a child or adult ticket. Doesn't matter who enters with which, unless you plan to use the hard tickets for FP and you have different options scheduled for different members of your party.


----------



## Disneymom1126

monique5 said:


> *7D/1Week Until the 1st MNSSHP! *
> 
> In the S-P-I-R-I-T in celebrating MNSSHP, lets copy the original post (This Post, #3847) with your response.
> 
> _MNSSHP 2016: What are you the most excited about?_
> 
> Happy HalloWishes Fireworks
> Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade
> Trick-or-Treat Fun
> Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular
> Dance Parties
> Special Disney Character Meet & Greets



*BOO-TO-YOU PARADE AND HAPPY HALLOWISHES!*




BrookieM2001 said:


> Ok, I know this isn't exactly on topic but we were looking to buy the Made with Magic Minnie headbands for each of our girls and then the wand to play with changing colors and whatnot. Anybody with experience with these? Are they worth it? Do they work in time with the shows and look cool? We haven't been since they were introduced so I was just looking for feedback and you guys are like my Disney family now! Any chance they will add Hallowishes to the list of fireworks that these work with?



We have the wand and my daughter loves it!  We will need to replace the batteries for our next trip.  The only thing is I have to watch because when she sees someone with the ears on, she goes running to try and change the colors on them with her wand!  The reason she probably goes running, though, is that when we've been there we have noticed there aren't a whole lot of people that have the ears or minnie bow...I don't think they became as popular as Disney would have liked!


----------



## FoxC63

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Hi, going to my first MNSSHP,
> 
> We also have ADRs for BoG, honestly have eaten there before and food wasnt great at dinner time, we were planning on going at 6:20 and just having desserts so daughter can see the beast, but I am thinking is this going to take up a big chunk of party time?  Thanks!



Your ADR is going to take "some" time a way from your planning no matter what you order as you will not be the only ones standing in lines getting a picture taken with the Beast.  If you have already made plans from 4pm to 12midnight and this reservation does not appear to get in the way of things, then go for it, but if you're having difficulties then drop it.  Whatever you're gut is telling you follow it.

FYI - We will be attending two MNSSHP this year.  We also have an ADR at BOG at 4pm and plan on doing the same; dessert and photo.  But this is at the start of our evening so it doesn't get in the way.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Once you have your wrist band you can collect your card at the fire house.



Do they still use the other location behind the Old Christmas Shoppe?


----------



## FoxC63

otten said:


> Getting really excited. I made my Maleficent headpiece last night. Now I have a Cruella cape and a Maleficent cape to sew. A bit bummed that they can't be longer but hey, better than not getting to wear costumes at all.



They'll look awesome when they're done, plus the shorter version will have more movement, like a swing coat.


----------



## FoxC63

RAPstar said:


> First party in a few years, very excited. Going with 3 friends on Sept 25, doing Club Villain the evening before. And HHN before that. 26 days till I fly out!!



What fun!  Costumes?


----------



## RAPstar

FoxC63 said:


> What fun!  Costumes?



I'm not that creative, lol. I just go for the candy and the characters. And I would say BTM in the dark, but it's gonna be closed this trip


----------



## Roxyfire

DemonLlama said:


> Thanks so much! No rush at all. We can trade mailing addresses once you're back. Looking at your counter, this is your first trip? How exciting



First with my son, I went as a toddler and a child but I figure with all the changes it might as well be brand new!


----------



## FoxC63

RAPstar said:


> I'm not that creative, lol. I just go for the candy and the characters. And I would say BTM in the dark, but it's gonna be closed this trip



It's been closed every year we've attended!  I have yet to get on that ride!  Woof!


----------



## Lulubelle17

I'm looking for a Haunted Mansion maid shirt. I was going to buy an apron dress on Etsy but they are anywhere between $85 and $120, and as much as I love them, it's too much. I can't believe the Disney Store only sells the male version of the costume tee! But I bought Haunted Mansion ears! 

DD is going as Sally, I was surprised when she said it, but she loves Jack Skellington. Can't wait to take her to meet them for a picture! DS6 is going as a Stormtrooper, we decided for no mask. And hubby, he hasn't decided yet.

I have a question. I was looking at the FL residents annual passes and I didn't realize that the Gold doesn't have block out dates in the summer. If the photopass is included, is it kinda like the Memory Maker? Will I get all the pictures, even from MNSSHP? What is the difference between Photopass and MemoryMaker?


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Lulubelle17 said:


> I'm looking for a Haunted Mansion maid shirt. I was going to buy an apron dress on Etsy but they are anywhere between $85 and $120, and as much as I love them, it's too much. I can't believe the Disney Store only sells the male version of the costume tee! But I bought Haunted Mansion ears!
> 
> DD is going as Sally, I was surprised when she said it, but she loves Jack Skellington. Can't wait to take her to meet them for a picture! DS6 is going as a Stormtrooper, we decided for no mask. And hubby, he hasn't decided yet.
> 
> I have a question. I was looking at the FL residents annual passes and I didn't realize that the Gold doesn't have block out dates in the summer. If the photopass is included, is it kinda like the Memory Maker? Will I get all the pictures, even from MNSSHP? What is the difference between Photopass and MemoryMaker?



Memory maker and photopass are the same, and will inclued mnsshp photos.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Lulubelle17 said:


> I'm looking for a Haunted Mansion maid shirt. I was going to buy an apron dress on Etsy but they are anywhere between $85 and $120, and as much as I love them, it's too much. I can't believe the Disney Store only sells the male version of the costume tee! But I bought Haunted Mansion ears!


They just released the skater dress version:
https://www.disneystore.com/dresses...d-mansion-dress-for-women/mp/1409565/1000217/


----------



## monique5

FeralCatRogue said:


> They just released the skater dress version:
> https://www.disneystore.com/dresses...d-mansion-dress-for-women/mp/1409565/1000217/



And all out of stock. Except XS.


----------



## cassie58

FoxC63 said:


> Do they still use the other location behind the Old Christmas Shoppe?


I believe that location is closed now, but I am sure someone can verify. If so, it is a bummer because it was nice not to have to go back to the front if you had skipped it on your way in.


----------



## goofynut41

alliecats said:


> I won't be wearing a costume, just ears. My only priority is not being too hot.  I will be admiring all the rest of you, though!


Yes me too just wearing a Halloween t-shirt.. well shorts too.. lol and ears.. its too hot to wear a costume... I'm hot natured though...


----------



## Lulubelle17

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Memory maker and photopass are the same, and will inclued mnsshp photos.


Thank you!


----------



## goofynut41

monique5 said:


> And all out of stock. Except XS.


Looks like theres gonna be a lot of maids running around the park... lol


----------



## Cluelyss

Lulubelle17 said:


> I'm looking for a Haunted Mansion maid shirt. I was going to buy an apron dress on Etsy but they are anywhere between $85 and $120, and as much as I love them, it's too much. I can't believe the Disney Store only sells the male version of the costume tee! But I bought Haunted Mansion ears!


There's a female version, I have it! Check the park shops app or a personal shopper. Have seen them on amazin too.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Do they still use the other location behind the Old Christmas Shoppe?



Per DPB, only Firehouse on Main Street, U.S.A.


----------



## RAPstar

Cluelyss said:


> There's a female version, I have it! Check the park shops app or a personal shopper. Have seen them on amazin too.



I almost certain they have them at Memento Mori. I haven't looked at the Disney store online.

EDIT: Not exact version but there are these online:

https://www.disneystore.com/dresses...d-mansion-dress-for-women/mp/1409565/1000217/

https://www.disneystore.com/kitchen...ted-mansion-hostess-apron/mp/1364514/1000352/ They could wear something cute under it maybe?


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *

_7 Days..... Question 4: _What characters were on the first MNSSHP Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card? And what was it titled?

Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS - Minnie's Halloween Dine @ HS*

For those with reservations to Minnie's Halloween Dine, here's a first look at the costumes. 
Updated Post #2
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2016/08/disney-parks-best-bites-august-2016/


----------



## HollyMD

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _7 Days..... Question 4: _What characters were on the first MNSSHP Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card? And what was it titled?
> 
> Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.


Mickey pumpkin


----------



## iona

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _7 Days..... Question 4: _What characters were on the first MNSSHP Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card? And what was it titled?
> 
> Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.



Assuming the first one was 2012 it featured Chip and Dale and was called Chip ‘N’ Dale’s Bag of Tricks.


----------



## HollyMD

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _7 Days..... Question 4: _What characters were on the first MNSSHP Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card? And what was it titled?
> 
> Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.



Chip and dale-oops


----------



## HollyMD

Dang, Iona beat me lol


----------



## monique5

HollyMD said:


> Mickey pumpkin


----------



## monique5

@HollyMD - Thought you had moved to top of trivia leader board.


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *

_10 Days..... Question 1: _What date and year was the first “Official" Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?
Answer: October 31, 1995

_9 Days..... Question 2: Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade has a sequence from the Haunted Mansion which starts with the Groundskeeper and his dog. _What is the name of the Haunted Mansion Groundskeeper's dog?
Answer: Boney

_8 Days..... Question 3: _What year did Jack Skellington and Sally (from Tim Burton’s “The Nightmare Before Christmas”) make their first debut at MNSSHP?
Answer: 2013

_7 Days..... Question 4: _What characters were on the first MNSSHP Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card? And what was it titled?

Answer: Chip 'N Dale, Chip 'N Dale's Bag of Tricks 2012

1 Point: @iona Congratulations!
 

MNSSHP 10D Countdown Trivia Score Card:
1 Point: @tink1957 
1 Point: @Pawpsicle 
1 Point: @HollyMD 
1 Point: @iona


----------



## FoxC63

crazy4wdw said:


> This will be my first MNSSHP in many years.  Where do you pick up this game card?



Yep! Firehouse and they will mark your plastic party wristband with a magic marker showing you received one.  Also note no one else can pick this up for you, you must be present if you want one.


----------



## Mouseketeers4

monique5 said:


> And all out of stock. Except XS.



All sizes of the dress are available in the Shop Disney Parks app.

There's a super cute doily headband too!


----------



## Disneylover99

One more week to go!


----------



## bryana

monique5 said:


> *NEWS - Minnie's Halloween Dine @ HS*
> 
> For those with reservations to Minnie's Halloween Dine, here's a first look at the costumes.
> Updated Post #2
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2016/08/disney-parks-best-bites-august-2016/
> 
> View attachment 190112



Cute! Have a reservation for this on 9/17.


----------



## RJstanis

monique5 said:


> *NEWS - Minnie's Halloween Dine @ HS*
> 
> For those with reservations to Minnie's Halloween Dine, here's a first look at the costumes.
> Updated Post #2
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2016/08/disney-parks-best-bites-august-2016/
> 
> View attachment 190112



Looks awesome! I have an ADR for this that I'm sadly probably gonna give up. I wish they were there for breakfast too! I'm doing a split day for AK/HS and decided it's better for us to tour HS in morning so we can see AK at night and make it easier for JTA signups. At least we have opportunity to see most of Fab 5 at party instead, albeit different costumes


----------



## Cluelyss

RAPstar said:


> I almost certain they have them at Memento Mori. I haven't looked at the Disney store online.


They do. That's where I got mine in May. (Yes, we had already decided on costumes in May!)


----------



## HollyMD

monique5 said:


> @HollyMD - Thought you had moved to top of trivia leader board.


Haha I tried. No clue what I was doing with Mickey pumpkin hahahaha


----------



## RAPstar

Cluelyss said:


> They do. That's where I got mine in May. (Yes, we had already decided on costumes in May!)



And I'm wearing the butler shirt. Great minds think alike!


----------



## tukogirl

Is the Minnie's Halloween Dine only at dinner or lunch also?  I'm looking at dining reservations and the reservations for this are kind of confusing.


----------



## Kellett

monique5 said:


> *7D/1Week Until the 1st MNSSHP! *
> 
> In the S-P-I-R-I-T in celebrating MNSSHP, lets copy the original post (This Post, #3847) with your response.
> 
> _MNSSHP 2016: What are you the most excited about?_
> 
> Happy HalloWishes Fireworks
> Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade
> Trick-or-Treat Fun
> Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular
> Dance Parties
> Special Disney Character Meet & Greets


Boo to you parade! It's our first time attending a party and I think my boys are going to love the parade!!


----------



## FoxC63

HollyMD said:


> Haha I tried. No clue what I was doing with Mickey pumpkin hahahaha



Very funny reply!!!


----------



## monique5

tukogirl said:


> Is the Minnie's Halloween Dine only at dinner or lunch also?  I'm looking at dining reservations and the reservations for this are kind of confusing.



Dinner only, but you can do regular reservation or Fantasmic! Dining Package. Disney Junior Play & Dine for Breakfast & Lunch - Doc, Sofia, Jake


----------



## FoxC63

WOW Monique The First Post in this Thread looks AWESOME!  You did an amazing job tuning it up for the upcoming party info. making it easy to read and locate everything.  YOU ROCK!!!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Cluelyss said:


> Under the ticket (where it's attached to the paper) it will denote if it's a child or adult ticket. Doesn't matter who enters with which, unless you plan to use the hard tickets for FP and you have different options scheduled for different members of your party.



Wait...confused...I thought you couldn't do FPs for MNSSHP?


----------



## mdb78

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Wait...confused...I thought you couldn't do FPs for MNSSHP?



You can select FPs in the 4-7pm time frame.


----------



## monique5

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Wait...confused...I thought you couldn't do FPs for MNSSHP?





mdb78 said:


> You can select FPs in the 4-7pm time frame.



See Post #1 & previous posts. Select 3:30, 4:30 & 5:50-6:30. FP+ going past 6:30 are getting cancelled.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> WOW Monique The First Post in this Thread looks AWESOME!  You did an amazing job tuning it up for the upcoming party info. making it easy to read and locate everything.  YOU ROCK!!!


----------



## monique5




----------



## DisneyLove2015

For anyone that did the Premium dessert package last year at MNSSHP, are you able to come and go from Tomorrowland Terrace after the parade but before the fireworks?  I was thinking that my husband may want to take our son to do some trick or treating really quick after the parade while I sit with the baby at the dessert party.   We bought the package to limit the amount of waiting needed for the parade since we have our 18 month old going with us.

Also- does the entire area have good fireworks viewing or just some of the area?


----------



## FoxC63

Woot!!!
 FP+ are done!  We be partying like it's 1999!


Good morning everyone!


----------



## Amberleefuta

I was wondering if it will be ok for me to wear a tutu all day the day we go to the Halloween party? We are 2 adults that have PL reservations at 1230. Our dinner reservations at skippers is at 415 so I don't think I will be able to go back and change.


----------



## megster1123

I believe the costume rule states 4:00 - not sure how a tutu fits into that equation though?
You could leave the tutu in a locker until the party starts.


----------



## monique5

*Woo-hoo! FP+ are done!*

@FoxC63 - I'm partying with you! Like it's 1999!!! 

_Why?_

Can't stop this feeling! 

EXCITEMENT! #mnsshp2016 #halloween #disfriends #official2016mnsshpthread


----------



## monique5

*60D Until I am Home! *


----------



## FLkid

Anyone have any candy haul pictures from last year?? I'm trying to remember what they had at the 2014 party I attended!


----------



## FoxC63

Several were posted a few pages back and man oh man talk about a haul!!!  Bring your own bag if this is a big deal for you.


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyLove2015 said:


> For anyone that did the Premium dessert package last year at MNSSHP, are you able to come and go from Tomorrowland Terrace after the parade but before the fireworks?  I was thinking that my husband may want to take our son to do some trick or treating really quick after the parade while I sit with the baby at the dessert party.   We bought the package to limit the amount of waiting needed for the parade since we have our 18 month old going with us.
> 
> Also- does the entire area have good fireworks viewing or just some of the area?


Yes, you can come and go, but I'd leave someone behind to save your table. With the new set up, all tables have a view of the castle, though those closer to the railing are better. Seats are no longer assigned (at least not during the regular dessert party), so I'd advise checking in as soon as possible for the best selection.


----------



## BrookieM2001

DemonLlama said:


> Shot in the dark here, but would anyone going to the party this year be interested in trading one of their Clawhauser cards for last year's party card?
> 
> My daughter and I made it last year but won't be able to get there this year and Clawhauser is one of our favorites!
> 
> This is the one we have for trade:



We would LOVE to!! My DD was so bummed because she loves Minnie and doesn't even know zootopia so this years card isn't doing it for her! We will be arriving there 1 month from tomorrow!!


----------



## Delphinus317

We are a group of 6 going to MNSSHP. We are all also going to the Dessert Party that night. Check-in for the dessert party is 4pm-7pm outside MK at the Will Call window. We have a BOG ADR at 4:05pm. We also have park hopper tickets that day so we can enter MK before 4pm.

My questions... Do all of us need to be present for the dessert party check-in? Or can one of us check-in while the rest of the group goes to the BOG ADR & then meet up for dinner? Do they allow early check-ins for the dessert party for those with park hoppers?

I'm trying to figure out the simplest logistics for checking-in for the dessert party without having to walk to the back of the park for our ADR only to have to go all the way to the front & back again.  We do have a plan B to take the train after dinner to check-in, but if we can avoid having to do that, I'd like to know before we go. Thanks!!

Edited: I got the answer for MNSSHP credentials on the first page. Still looking for answers about the Dessert Party. Thank you!!


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

DisneyLove2015 said:


> For anyone that did the Premium dessert package last year at MNSSHP, are you able to come and go from Tomorrowland Terrace after the parade but before the fireworks?  I was thinking that my husband may want to take our son to do some trick or treating really quick after the parade while I sit with the baby at the dessert party.   We bought the package to limit the amount of waiting needed for the parade since we have our 18 month old going with us.
> 
> Also- does the entire area have good fireworks viewing or just some of the area?




Last year after the parade viewing a CM escorted us all to the terrace for the dessert party portion. You checked in there, and were escorted to your assigned table. You could come and go as you pleased, so I don't think there'd be any problem with him taking your son trick or treating and coming back for the fireworks.


----------



## GoofyGirl1717

monique5 said:


> _MNSSHP 2016: What are you the most excited about?_



I can't wait for the parade and fireworks with it being our first Halloween party!!!


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Delphinus317 said:


> We are a group of 6 going to MNSSHP. We are all also going to the Dessert Party that night. Check-in for the dessert party is 4pm-7pm outside MK at the Will Call window. We have a BOG ADR at 4:05pm. We also have park hopper tickets that day so we can enter MK before 4pm.
> 
> My questions... Do all of us need to be present for the dessert party check-in? Or can one of us check-in while the rest of the group goes to the BOG ADR & then meet up for dinner? Do they allow early check-ins for the dessert party for those with park hoppers?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the simplest logistics for checking-in for the dessert party without having to walk to the back of the park for our ADR only to have to go all the way to the front & back again.  We do have a plan B to take the train after dinner to check-in, but if we can avoid having to do that, I'd like to know before we go. Thanks!!
> 
> Edited: I got the answer for MNSSHP credentials on the first page. Still looking for answers about the Dessert Party. Thank you!!




Last year I was able to check in for my mom and I. She didn't need to be there. I think I remember checking in before 4, but after this long my memory is not the best. Lol. This is how it was last year, so they could've changed it. I wouldn't worry too much about having to hike back and forth. You're going to have to go back to the front of the park anyway for the parade viewing, and the viewing spot is just a short walk to will call.


----------



## Delphinus317

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Last year I was able to check in for my mom and I. She didn't need to be there. I think I remember checking in before 4, but after this long my memory is not the best. Lol. This is how it was last year, so they could've changed it. I wouldn't worry too much about having to hike back and forth. You're going to have to go back to the front of the park anyway for the parade viewing, and the viewing spot is just a short walk to will call.



Thanks for your response! That helps me figure things out better!


----------



## KellDy

So excited to be going to our first MNSSHP on Oct 6.  We will try to arrive at 4:00, but may be closer to 5:00.  What FP should attempt to get? Ive heard most rides are walk on during the party, except Mine Train, so that was my first option.  Next options would be SM, SM or PP.  Any veterans have suggestions?   My kids are not interested in character meeting and will want to do rides along with fireworks, show and parade.  Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

KellDy said:


> So excited to be going to our first MNSSHP on Oct 6.  We will try to arrive at 4:00, but may be closer to 5:00.  What FP should attempt to get? Ive heard most rides are walk on during the party, except Mine Train, so that was my first option.  Next options would be SM, SM or PP.  Any veterans have suggestions?   My kids are not interested in character meeting and will want to do rides along with fireworks, show and parade.  Thanks!


Gotta check out Haunted Mansion!  The CM's dress up and you can take pictures with them while waiting.
Pirates of Caribbean is also a must - who does Halloween without Pirates? Plus if you time it just right you'll see Capt. Jack Sparrow!

This of course would be at his Meet & Greet location if you pass it by.


----------



## FoxC63

WOW!  Did anyone else read about the Zika Virus in FL?  Disney will be handing out insect repellent
http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ut-free-insect-repellent-to-fight-zika-virus/


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Delphinus317 said:


> Thanks for your response! That helps me figure things out better!


 
Absolutely! You'll have a great time!


----------



## KellDy

FoxC63 said:


> Gotta check out Haunted Mansion!  The CM's dress up and you can take pictures with them while waiting.
> Pirates of Caribbean is also a must - who does Halloween without Pirates? Plus if you time it just right you'll see Capt. Jack Sparrow!
> 
> This of course would be at his Meet & Greet location if you pass it by.


YES! We won't miss those during the party.  I was under the impression you could only get FP for rides from  4-7 before the party actually begins.  I was hoping to get a few rides whose lines are long during our regular MK day done before the party begins. Those are the ones I am trying to figure out which to get FP for.


----------



## Disneymom1126

KellDy said:


> So excited to be going to our first MNSSHP on Oct 6.  We will try to arrive at 4:00, but may be closer to 5:00.  What FP should attempt to get? Ive heard most rides are walk on during the party, except Mine Train, so that was my first option.  Next options would be SM, SM or PP.  Any veterans have suggestions?   My kids are not interested in character meeting and will want to do rides along with fireworks, show and parade.  Thanks!



If you are most concerned with which ones would have the longest lines I would go with SDMT, PP, and then either Space or Haunted Mansion - though I'd probably pick Space cause HM has a great cue during the party.  The lines were extremely short last year (empty logs at Splash, etc).  We didn't ride Pirates during the party so that's the only one I don't know for sure is a walk on - SDMT we waited like 10-15 min after the 2nd parade (so around 11:45 pm)


----------



## FoxC63

KellDy said:


> YES! We won't miss those during the party.  I was under the impression you could only get FP for rides from  4-7 before the party actually begins.  I was hoping to get a few rides whose lines are long during our regular MK day done before the party begins. Those are the ones I am trying to figure out which to get FP for.



Just make sure your FP+ are like 3-4, 4-5. 5-6 or 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, 5:30-6:30 Do NOT go past 6:30 like 5:35-6:35 people have been reporting that those have been cancelled by Disney via email.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Just make sure your FP+ are like 3-4, 4-5. 5-6 or 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, 5:30-6:30 Do NOT go past 6:30 like 5:35-6:35 people have been reporting that those have been cancelled by Disney via email.



This. Also noted in Post #1.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> This. Also noted in Post #1.



Yes, why yes it is and might I add - a newly revised Post #1 too!


----------



## dragonfly57005

I'm trying to work on the kids' costumes. The 7 year old is insisting on being a creeper from Minecraft. Any issues with that?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

dragonfly57005 said:


> I'm trying to work on the kids' costumes. The 7 year old is insisting on being a creeper from Minecraft. Any issues with that?


Sounds like a nice unique one!


----------



## FoxC63

dragonfly57005 said:


> I'm trying to work on the kids' costumes. The 7 year old is insisting on being a creeper from Minecraft. Any issues with that?



Well, what does it look like?
This is a big no

And I don't think they are allowing this type of mask either.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneymom1126 said:


> If you are most concerned with which ones would have the longest lines I would go with SDMT, PP, and then either Space or Haunted Mansion - though I'd probably pick Space cause HM has a great cue during the party.  The lines were extremely short last year (empty logs at Splash, etc).  We didn't ride Pirates during the party so that's the only one I don't know for sure is a walk on - SDMT we waited like 10-15 min after the 2nd parade (so around 11:45 pm)



I love all those rides too, but have you seen the FP+ line for SDMT? Woof!  Just because you have a FP+ for it doesn't mean you'll walk right on so be careful choosing those 4-7pm FP+.


----------



## dragonfly57005

FoxC63 said:


> Well, what does it look like?
> This is a big no
> View attachment 190245
> And I don't think they are allowing this type of mask either.
> View attachment 190246



No, not boxy. It is just a sweatshirt and green sweat pants.


----------



## FoxC63

That should be fine.  I hope the fabric is lightweight, it gets pretty hot in FL.  Have fun with your family!


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *

_6 Days..... Question 5: _What year did Vanellope and Wreck-it Ralph first appear in Mickey’s Boo to you Parade?

Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.


----------



## tink1957

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _6 Days..... Question 5: _What year did Vanellope and Wreck-it Ralph first appear in Mickey’s Boo to you Parade?
> 
> Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.


2012


----------



## tink1957

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _6 Days..... Question 5: _What year did Vanellope and Wreck-it Ralph first appear in Mickey’s Boo to you Parade?
> 
> Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.


Oops it was 2014


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Anyone want to give a synopsis of the Hocus Pocus stage show?   Why do people rave about it?   Wondering if I need to be trying to fit it into our plans or not.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Anyone want to give a synopsis of the Hocus Pocus stage show?   Why do people rave about it?   Wondering if I need to be trying to fit it into our plans or not.



It's completely a personal opinion, but we were very unimpressed. We preferred the old show.


----------



## Disneymom1126

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Anyone want to give a synopsis of the Hocus Pocus stage show?   Why do people rave about it?   Wondering if I need to be trying to fit it into our plans or not.



It's cute, but we will likely skip it this year for the simple fact that we never enjoy anything we have done when we have to stand anywhere near the castle...we always end up near inconsiderate people or they find their way in front of us after the show starts.  3 out of my 4 most frustrating moments at WDW have occurred in front of that castle stage!  We will probably just watch it when someone periscopes it lol


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Anyone want to give a synopsis of the Hocus Pocus stage show?   Why do people rave about it?   Wondering if I need to be trying to fit it into our plans or not.



Personally I haven't seen the stage show but we own the movie and it's cute.  You can view it on YouTube  to help make a better decision.

Edit to include youtube link:


----------



## FoxC63

Disneymom1126 said:


> It's cute, but we will likely skip it this year for the simple fact that we never enjoy anything we have done when we have to stand anywhere near the castle...we always end up near inconsiderate people or they find their way in front of us after the show starts.  3 out of my 4 most frustrating moments at WDW have occurred in front of that castle stage!  We will probably just watch it when someone periscopes it lol



I think the most inconsiderate are those who put their child on their shoulders What's up with that!


----------



## FoxC63

tink1957 said:


> Oops it was 2014




This girl is on Fire!


----------



## FoxC63

*Aug. 27, 2016*
*Saturday PM Stroll down Main Street | Magic Kingdom*


----------



## Disneymom1126

FoxC63 said:


> I think the most inconsiderate are those who put their child on their shoulders What's up with that!



Don't get me started...Let's just say last year my daughter heard me called names that no elementary school child should hear mid-way through the hocus pocus show...from a wife whose husband stepped in front of us after the show started with their daughter on his shoulders - I pointed this out to them, but was not rude about it then the expletives came my way..if we watch at all this year it will be from far back where we can just enjoy the music and not worry about what we can see


----------



## monique5

tink1957 said:


> Oops it was 2014


----------



## jpan

This is a question geared towards the dining during the Halloween Party. We will be attending the party of course but have a dinner reservation at 9:30 p.m. at Cinderella's Royal Table during Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween. Will the princesses' still be there at that time during all of this?


----------



## attain

Well, here it is! My husband said he is now glad I am going alone! I am very happy with the results. The lights have two options, flashing (all on/all off) and on all time. The shoes are the ones I plan to wear (for whoever asked). My magic band is scheduled to arrive Tuesday. Now is just the countdown to party day!


----------



## Sharongal74

My shirts are done, we leave in 3 days, party on the 8th!! So excited!


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

jpan said:


> This is a question geared towards the dining during the Halloween Party. We will be attending the party of course but have a dinner reservation at 9:30 p.m. at Cinderella's Royal Table during Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween. Will the princesses' still be there at that time during all of this?


 
Absolutely! You'll still get to meet them all at dinner. It's part of the experience.


----------



## Princesspixi

attain said:


> View attachment 190330
> Well, here it is! My husband said he is now glad I am going alone! I am very happy with the results. The lights have two options, flashing (all on/all off) and on all time. The shoes are the ones I plan to wear (for whoever asked). My magic band is scheduled to arrive Tuesday. Now is just the countdown to party day!


Love love love your costume. It's so original!


----------



## attain

Princesspixi said:


> Love love love your costume. It's so original!


Thank you! I love being creative. I'm not very good at it sometimes, but it worked for me this time!


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *

_10 Days..... Question 1: _What date and year was the first “Official" Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?
Answer: October 31, 1995

_9 Days..... Question 2: Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade has a sequence from the Haunted Mansion which starts with the Groundskeeper and his dog. _What is the name of the Haunted Mansion Groundskeeper's dog?
Answer: Boney

_8 Days..... Question 3: _What year did Jack Skellington and Sally (from Tim Burton’s “The Nightmare Before Christmas”) make their first debut at MNSSHP?
Answer: 2013

_7 Days..... Question 4: _What characters were on the first MNSSHP Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card? And what was it titled?
Answer: Chip 'N Dale, Chip 'N Dale's Bag of Tricks 2012


_6 Days..... Question 5: _What year did Vanellope and Wreck-it Ralph first appear in Mickey’s Boo to you Parade?

Answer: 2014 

1 Point: @tink1957 - Congratulations!






MNSSHP 10D Countdown Trivia Score Card:
2 Points: @tink1957
1 Point: @Pawpsicle 
1 Point: @HollyMD
1 Point: @iona


----------



## FoxC63

Disneymom1126 said:


> Don't get me started...Let's just say last year my daughter heard me called names that no elementary school child should hear mid-way through the hocus pocus show...from a wife whose husband stepped in front of us after the show started with their daughter on his shoulders - I pointed this out to them, but was not rude about it then the expletives came my way..if we watch at all this year it will be from far back where we can just enjoy the music and not worry about what we can see



Ugh!  I'm sorry you had this happen to you, it's just not right and Disney should do something about those rude people.  Even the bloggers have written about it in their articles.  At Tokyo Disney Resort this would never happen, guests are to sit down at parades and shows and if you want to stand while taking pictures you can do so BEHIND the masses of people.  All theme parks should be uniform in this manner.


----------



## FoxC63

attain said:


> View attachment 190330
> Well, here it is! My husband said he is now glad I am going alone! I am very happy with the results. The lights have two options, flashing (all on/all off) and on all time. The shoes are the ones I plan to wear (for whoever asked). My magic band is scheduled to arrive Tuesday. Now is just the countdown to party day!



OMG!!! That is so awesome!!!  I LOVE IT! Hope you have an amazing time!


----------



## FoxC63

Sharongal74 said:


> My shirts are done, we leave in 3 days, party on the 8th!! So excited!
> View attachment 190375



Your shirts turned out perfectly, did you order them like that?  Love the glitter and color selected!  Hope you have Memory Maker these would make great photos!  Are you planning on wearing them on other days?


----------



## FoxC63

Did anyone tune into KtP to watch his show?  
What did you think?  
Did he offer more answers than what can be found here?


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Alrighty, here's a pic of the shirt I picked out to wear to my  

 
 
What do you guys think? I figured it was pretty Halloween-y. I have an Ariel themed bow to go in my hair, and I was thinking of either purple long socks or green leggings or shorts for a little bit of an Ariel disneybound look. I'm too shy to dress up in costume! But I figured this could work. Any suggestions are appreciated, fellow DIS-ers


----------



## elizabethswan

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Alrighty, here's a pic of the shirt I picked out to wear to my
> 
> View attachment 190438
> View attachment 190439
> What do you guys think? I figured it was pretty Halloween-y. I have an Ariel themed bow to go in my hair, and I was thinking of either purple long socks or green leggings or shorts for a little bit of an Ariel disneybound look. I'm too shy to dress up in costume! But I figured this could work. Any suggestions are appreciated, fellow DIS-ers


looks great! i have never seen ariel like that but you are totally right, very halloweeny! where did you find it? also love the bow. very cool. i was checking out the disneybound pics on another thread and i am so impressed with the creative ideas people have come up with. we are doing the t shirt costume as well. i feel a bit more comfortable going that way. have fun!


----------



## FoxC63

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Alrighty, here's a pic of the shirt I picked out to wear to my
> 
> View attachment 190438
> View attachment 190439
> What do you guys think? I figured it was pretty Halloween-y. I have an Ariel themed bow to go in my hair, and I was thinking of either purple long socks or green leggings or shorts for a little bit of an Ariel disneybound look. I'm too shy to dress up in costume! But I figured this could work. Any suggestions are appreciated, fellow DIS-ers



TOO STINK'N CUTE!


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

elizabethswan said:


> looks great! i have never seen ariel like that but you are totally right, very halloweeny! where did you find it? also love the bow. very cool. i was checking out the disneybound pics on another thread and i am so impressed with the creative ideas people have come up with. we are doing the t shirt costume as well. i feel a bit more comfortable going that way. have fun!


A website called Teepublic, they have everything! All designs created by people like your and me. Here's a link to the girl's page that designed the tee. She has sugar skull designs of all the other princesses, too  

https://www.teepublic.com/user/ellador


FoxC63 said:


> TOO STINK'N CUTE!


Thank you!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

My internet was messing up, so I couldn't really tune into KTP's web cast.  I did get a follow up email (I was signed up for the event)  saying that they are selling a MNSSHP guide for $26.  I hope he is still going to update his website and not just have the guide for purchase.  Ah well, I guess he isn't the only MNSSHP source out there.


----------



## Sharongal74

FoxC63 said:


> Your shirts turned out perfectly, did you order them like that?  Love the glitter and color selected!  Hope you have Memory Maker these would make great photos!  Are you planning on wearing them on other days?


I ordered them like that from a family friend. She also made me a bunch of magic band stickers! We do have memory maker and am very excited to see the pictures. I haven decided about other days yet. This was her first time making Mickey shirts and she did a great job!


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *

_5 Days..... Question 6: __A hair-raising ride by the Headless Horseman himself begins the festivities, of Mickey’s Boo-To-You Parade. The Headless Horseman of Sleepy Hollow rides his ghostly black steed and carries his flickering jack-o-lantern. _What is the name of the Headless Horseman’s Horse?


Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.


----------



## beesly

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My internet was messing up, so I couldn't really tune into KTP's web cast.  I did get a follow up email (I was signed up for the event)  saying that they are selling a MNSSHP guide for $26.  I hope he is still going to update his website and not just have the guide for purchase.  Ah well, I guess he isn't the only MNSSHP source out there.



I listened in. The MNSSHP guide is being sold by the group that KTP partnered with for this webinar - Mouse Class. The bundle they're selling includes a 1-year subscription for KTP's character locator and a discount code for 20% off of KTP's personal touring plan service for one party night. The webinar didn't provide any info that isn't available here or on KTP's site. It was more or less a sales pitch for Mouse Class and for KTP's paid services. He still plans to post the same info that he posted in previous years (like the party map), once the first party happens (unless the info is leaked or released sooner).


----------



## beesly

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _5 Days..... Question 6: __A hair-raising ride by the Headless Horseman himself begins the festivities, of Mickey’s Boo-To-You Parade. The Headless Horseman of Sleepy Hollow rides his ghostly black steed and carries his flickering jack-o-lantern. _What is the name of the Headless Horseman’s Horse?
> 
> 
> Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.



Daredevil


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _10 Days..... Question 1: _What date and year was the first “Official" Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?
> Answer: October 31, 1995
> 
> _9 Days..... Question 2: Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade has a sequence from the Haunted Mansion which starts with the Groundskeeper and his dog. _What is the name of the Haunted Mansion Groundskeeper's dog?
> Answer: Boney
> 
> _8 Days..... Question 3: _What year did Jack Skellington and Sally (from Tim Burton’s “The Nightmare Before Christmas”) make their first debut at MNSSHP?
> Answer: 2013
> 
> _7 Days..... Question 4: _What characters were on the first MNSSHP Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card? And what was it titled?
> Answer: Chip 'N Dale, Chip 'N Dale's Bag of Tricks 2012
> 
> 
> _6 Days..... Question 5: _What year did Vanellope and Wreck-it Ralph first appear in Mickey’s Boo to you Parade?
> 
> Answer: 2014
> 
> 1 Point: @tink1957 - Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MNSSHP 10D Countdown Trivia Score Card:
> 2 Points: @tink1957
> 1 Point: @Pawpsicle
> 1 Point: @HollyMD
> 1 Point: @iona





monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _5 Days..... Question 6: __A hair-raising ride by the Headless Horseman himself begins the festivities, of Mickey’s Boo-To-You Parade. The Headless Horseman of Sleepy Hollow rides his ghostly black steed and carries his flickering jack-o-lantern. _What is the name of the Headless Horseman’s Horse?
> 
> 
> Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.



Khan?


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *

_10 Days..... Question 1: _What date and year was the first “Official" Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?
Answer: October 31, 1995

_9 Days..... Question 2: Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade has a sequence from the Haunted Mansion which starts with the Groundskeeper and his dog. _What is the name of the Haunted Mansion Groundskeeper's dog?
Answer: Boney

_8 Days..... Question 3: _What year did Jack Skellington and Sally (from Tim Burton’s “The Nightmare Before Christmas”) make their first debut at MNSSHP?
Answer: 2013

_7 Days..... Question 4: _What characters were on the first MNSSHP Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card? And what was it titled?
Answer: Chip 'N Dale, Chip 'N Dale's Bag of Tricks 2012

_6 Days..... Question 5: _What year did Vanellope and Wreck-it Ralph first appear in Mickey’s Boo to you Parade?
Answer: 2014 

_5 Days..... Question 6: __A hair-raising ride by the Headless Horseman himself begins the festivities, of Mickey’s Boo-To-You Parade. The Headless Horseman of Sleepy Hollow rides his ghostly black steed and carries his flickering jack-o-lantern. _What is the name of the Headless Horseman’s Horse? 

Answer: Daredevil

1 Point: @beesly - Congratulations!






MNSSHP 10D Countdown Trivia Score Card:
2 Points: @tink1957
1 Point: @Pawpsicle
1 Point: @HollyMD
1 Point: @iona 
1 Point: @beesly


----------



## monique5

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Khan?


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


>




Hahahahah!


----------



## FoxC63

For those who are getting ready to leave very soon check the weather forecast and be sure to bring rain gear.  We purchased The North Face Resolve Jacket & Pants.  This set actually comes with a built in liner to prevent the items from sticking to wet skin.  The Venture style WILL stick to skin making it difficult to move freely.  Cheap ponchos are just that and they look awful with photos, so that's something to keep in mind. Here's the weather link: https://weather.com/storms/hurricane/news/tropical-depression-nine-tropical-storm-hurricane


FYI:  There is a storm to watch out for!  Be safe and have fun


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My internet was messing up, so I couldn't really tune into KTP's web cast.  I did get a follow up email (I was signed up for the event)  saying that they are selling a MNSSHP guide for $26.  I hope he is still going to update his website and not just have the guide for purchase.  Ah well, I guess he isn't the only MNSSHP source out there.



It was fun, a few people kept asking the SAME question in the comment sections even after it was discussed by KtP No biggie.
The information was the same, it's posted here and will be updated accordingly.  As I mentioned to a friend just recently, this is basic stuff.  I've never purchased a service before and was able to do everything we wanted.  Yes it takes time to plan and research but that's typical.  Everything anyone needs will be found here.


----------



## ChasRN

Guests who have purchased the Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package may check in from 4:00 PM to 7:00 PM at the Will Call booth outside the Magic Kingdom park Main Entrance, where they will receive a credential for identification.
I received this info, too, when I first booked the package.  Now I just noticed that on the official Disney World website, it now says: 

Guests who have purchased the HalloWishes Premium Package may check in from 4:00 PM to 7:00 PM at Tomorrowland Terrace, where they will receive a credential for identification.
​


----------



## FoxC63

ChasRN said:


> Guests who have purchased the Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package may check in from 4:00 PM to 7:00 PM at the Will Call booth outside the Magic Kingdom park Main Entrance, where they will receive a credential for identification.
> I received this info, too, when I first booked the package.  Now I just noticed that on the official Disney World website, it now says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guests who have purchased the HalloWishes Premium Package may check in from 4:00 PM to 7:00 PM at Tomorrowland Terrace, where they will receive a credential for identification.
> 
> ​


I would stick with the info you were given when you made your ADR, you should have also received an email confirmation which was generated when you made the ADR stating the exact same thing.  You are not alone to point this out.


----------



## Kellett

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Alrighty, here's a pic of the shirt I picked out to wear to my
> 
> View attachment 190438
> View attachment 190439
> What do you guys think? I figured it was pretty Halloween-y. I have an Ariel themed bow to go in my hair, and I was thinking of either purple long socks or green leggings or shorts for a little bit of an Ariel disneybound look. I'm too shy to dress up in costume! But I figured this could work. Any suggestions are appreciated, fellow DIS-ers


Love love the shirt!!


----------



## ChasRN

FoxC63 said:


> I would stick with the info you were given when you made your ADR, you should have also received an email confirmation which was generated when you made the ADR stating the exact same thing.  You are not alone to point this out.



Thanks!  I guess it's possible we'll find out for sure after reports from the first dessert party.


----------



## monique5

ChasRN said:


> Guests who have purchased the Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package may check in from 4:00 PM to 7:00 PM at the Will Call booth outside the Magic Kingdom park Main Entrance, where they will receive a credential for identification.
> I received this info, too, when I first booked the package.  Now I just noticed that on the official Disney World website, it now says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guests who have purchased the HalloWishes Premium Package may check in from 4:00 PM to 7:00 PM at Tomorrowland Terrace, where they will receive a credential for identification.
> 
> ​



Are you attending the 1st party? Check by whichever location you are closer to. If you are not entering until 4pm, go ahead and stop by Will Call booth on your way in. If you are already in the park , stop by TT. 

I received that info too, and that was the info that was originally on the website. However, the website also had $69 for adults & we said taxes sure must have increased --- several posts earlier in the thread. The times of the parade have changed a few times too on the website under the dessert party. The meeting times as well. So I would say go by what's on the website. 

I'm going to the Dessert Party on the 31st. PP should have posted by then the correct the location. Hopefully this upcoming Friday, September 2nd.


----------



## ChasRN

monique5 said:


> Are you attending the 1st party? Check by whichever location you are closer to. If you are not entering until 4pm, go ahead and stop by Will Call booth on your way in. If you are already in the park , stop by TT.
> 
> I received that info too, and that was the info that was originally on the website. However, the website also had $69 for adults & we said taxes sure must have increased --- several posts earlier in the thread. The times of the parade have changed a few times too on the website under the dessert party. The meeting times as well. So I would say go by what's on the website.
> 
> I'm going to the Dessert Party on the 31st. PP should have posted by then the correct the location. Hopefully this upcoming Friday, September 2nd.



Thanks for the suggestion!  I'm actually going to the one on 9/25.  I'll be watching this thread to read a report and review of the whole dessert party, and where we pick up our credentials.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

monique5 said:


>



Khan is actually the name of the real horse, one of the horses that plays the Headless Horseman's horse in the parks.  So the PP was right...from a certain point of view.


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Khan is actually the name of the real horse, one of the horses that plays the Headless Horseman's horse in the parks.  So the PP was right...from a certain point of view.


Yes, but no for trivia.


----------



## dragonfly57005

I love the trivia. Can't get a single answer right, but I will stock up the questions and answers and impress the kids when we are at the park!
Keep it going!


----------



## monique5

dragonfly57005 said:


> I love the trivia. Can't get a single answer right, but I will stock up the questions and answers and impress the kids when we are at the park!
> Keep it going!


----------



## KelleyMaire

Good Morning All! Has anyone booked their fast passes for before the party (4-7)? I can start booking my fast passes on Thursday. We are attending the party on Oct 31. We are not using our park tickets that day, just party tickets. Have any of you done this? I want to make sure it wont count as a day on my regular tickets. The party tickets are linked to my account long with my regular park tickets as well. The party tickets don't have a code or anything next to them to plug in when booking fast passes, so I am a little confused.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Claire&TheBoys

So excited!  We just decided to do a weekend trip to go to one of the MNSSHP at the end of Sept!  

I was curious to know whether anyone has had any luck calling Shades of Green to get the military discount party tickets?  It says on the militarydisneytips website that they will ship for a fee, but I was wondering how much the fee is.  I'd like to try doing it so we can get FP for those 3 hours.  We won't have MK tickets besides the party tickets, so we'd definitely like to take advantage of getting whatever FP we can get from 4:00-7:00.

Thanks!


----------



## jcemom

KelleyMaire said:


> Good Morning All! Has anyone booked their fast passes for before the party (4-7)? I can start booking my fast passes on Thursday. We are attending the party on Oct 31. We are not using our park tickets that day, just party tickets. Have any of you done this? I want to make sure it wont count as a day on my regular tickets. The party tickets are linked to my account long with my regular park tickets as well. The party tickets don't have a code or anything next to them to plug in when booking fast passes, so I am a little confused.  Thanks for your help!
> View attachment 190592


The party tickets give you a day of FP just like regular tickets. So if you have four day regular tickets plus tickets to one party, you can book five days of FP. =)


----------



## KelleyMaire

jcemom said:


> The party tickets give you a day of FP just like regular tickets. So if you have four day regular tickets plus tickets to one party, you can book five days of FP. =)


THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## jcemom

KelleyMaire said:


> THANK YOU!!!!


You're welcome! Good luck! I hope you get everything on your list!


----------



## monique5

KelleyMaire said:


> Good Morning All! Has anyone booked their fast passes for before the party (4-7)? I can start booking my fast passes on Thursday. We are attending the party on Oct 31. We are not using our park tickets that day, just party tickets. Have any of you done this? I want to make sure it wont count as a day on my regular tickets. The party tickets are linked to my account long with my regular park tickets as well. The party tickets don't have a code or anything next to them to plug in when booking fast passes, so I am a little confused.  Thanks for your help!
> View attachment 190592





jcemom said:


> The party tickets give you a day of FP just like regular tickets. So if you have four day regular tickets plus tickets to one party, you can book five days of FP. =)



Yes. Make sure last FP+ time ends at 6:30. *See Post #1* and what others have posted.


----------



## monique5

Claire&TheBoys said:


> So excited!  We just decided to do a weekend trip to go to one of the MNSSHP at the end of Sept!
> 
> I was curious to know whether anyone has had any luck calling Shades of Green to get the military discount party tickets?  It says on the militarydisneytips website that they will ship for a fee, but I was wondering how much the fee is.  I'd like to try doing it so we can get FP for those 3 hours.  We won't have MK tickets besides the party tickets, so we'd definitely like to take advantage of getting whatever FP we can get from 4:00-7:00.
> 
> Thanks!



Posted lots of pages back, PP did purchase from them & reported back. SoG info in Post #1.


----------



## ecozad

I looked through the first few post that contained all of the FAQ information.  I didn't see my question addressed.  Hoping someone might be able to help me. My family and I are heading the Disney on the 10th and we are wanting to attend one of the parties.  I am not sure which one we want to attend yet, as I would like to be able to see what the weather might be like on the days we are there.  That is one reason I don't want to make advanced ticket purchases. Additionally my MIL is coming and we have already paid so much for her to come on this trip with us and I know if I pre-purchase tickets I will have to pay for hers and she will not pay us back for it (happened with her flight, room, etc..).  We are staying at POR; is it feasible for us to go to the lobby on the day of or day before the party and purchase the tickets that way?


----------



## monique5

ecozad said:


> I looked through the first few post that contained all of the FAQ information.  I didn't see my question addressed.  Hoping someone might be able to help me. My family and I are heading the Disney on the 10th and we are wanting to attend one of the parties.  I am not sure which one we want to attend yet, as I would like to be able to see what the weather might be like on the days we are there.  That is one reason I don't want to make advanced ticket purchases. Additionally my MIL is coming and we have already paid so much for her to come on this trip with us and I know if I pre-purchase tickets I will have to pay for hers and she will not pay us back for it (happened with her flight, room, etc..).  We are staying at POR; is it feasible for us to go to the lobby on the day of or day before the party and purchase the tickets that way?



*Where can I buy the tickets? When should I buy tickets?*

Tickets can be ordered by calling 407-W-DISNEY or purchase online, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/events/. Once you purchase tickets, they will be linked to your _My Disney Experience account_.


----------



## Lulubelle17

Cluelyss said:


> There's a female version, I have it! Check the park shops app or a personal shopper. Have seen them on amazin too.



I checked on the Parks app and they don't have it. What is a Personal Shopper?



RAPstar said:


> I almost certain they have them at Memento Mori. I haven't looked at the Disney store online.
> 
> EDIT: Not exact version but there are these online:
> 
> https://www.disneystore.com/dresses...d-mansion-dress-for-women/mp/1409565/1000217/
> 
> https://www.disneystore.com/kitchen...ted-mansion-hostess-apron/mp/1364514/1000352/ They could wear something cute under it maybe?



I saw these online, I checked the park app and the regular Disney store but they only have the male version. I'll check again the parks app and select the Memento Mori store. Should I call them?


----------



## BayouQueen

I apologize if this has been discussed before, but I'm wondering what happens to the parties if there is a big rain.  We are set for the party this Friday, and there is a big storm out there.
I just assume they cancel fireworks and the parade.  Are there any party activities that can soldier on?  Or do they cancel the whole thing?


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

ecozad said:


> I looked through the first few post that contained all of the FAQ information.  I didn't see my question addressed.  Hoping someone might be able to help me. My family and I are heading the Disney on the 10th and we are wanting to attend one of the parties.  I am not sure which one we want to attend yet, as I would like to be able to see what the weather might be like on the days we are there.  That is one reason I don't want to make advanced ticket purchases. Additionally my MIL is coming and we have already paid so much for her to come on this trip with us and I know if I pre-purchase tickets I will have to pay for hers and she will not pay us back for it (happened with her flight, room, etc..).  We are staying at POR; is it feasible for us to go to the lobby on the day of or day before the party and purchase the tickets that way?


It's likely you will be able to do this, but there's no guarantee that the party won't sell out. If this is really a financial issue & not so much a weather issue... my advice would be to let it go. If you are already in the hole with MIL's flight & room, an extra $80 is not going to be the tipping point. Stop thinking about how "she didn't pay," true as it may be, or else it will dampen the trip for everyone. If the party is something your family would really like to do, I would check weather forecasts & make sure to purchase tickets at least a few days in advance.


----------



## monique5

BayouQueen said:


> I apologize if this has been discussed before, but I'm wondering what happens to the parties if there is a big rain.  We are set for the party this Friday, and there is a big storm out there.
> I just assume they cancel fireworks and the parade.  Are there any party activities that can soldier on?  Or do they cancel the whole thing?



See Post #1. However, regarding the current storms, depends on severity. Disney does has a Hurricane Policy.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/hurricane-policy/warning-issued/

*Post 1
Weather*

Please note that the party will go on regardless of weather, so even if it's pouring down raining, it will take place.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

BayouQueen said:


> I apologize if this has been discussed before, but I'm wondering what happens to the parties if there is a big rain.  We are set for the party this Friday, and there is a big storm out there.
> I just assume they cancel fireworks and the parade.  Are there any party activities that can soldier on?  Or do they cancel the whole thing?



The whole thing won't be cancelled.  The fireworks, hocus pocus show, parade and some characters and trick or treat locations will close.

The headless horseman will not ride if the ground is wet at all, it's a danger to the horse and rider.

If there's a chance of rain your night try to see the first parade, I've seen the first happen but the second be rained out.

Some characters will move under cover and most likely they'll have shorter waits.

There are reports of lots of people going to guest services if the party is rained on the whole time and getting refunds or tickets to a future party, but that's not the official policy and i wouldn't count on it.

If you are attending the party for rides, this could be your dream come true since many people will leave it it's been pouring all day.


----------



## KTCK1310FanGrl

Hi question - I read the first post and I don't think I see the answer.
We have MNSSHP tickets for Oct 20th.  We will use our regular park hopper tickets at MK during the day - 9-7pm, we have set up FPP under that ticket.  But can I get FPP from 4-7 under the MNSSHP ticket as well?  Not trying to cheat the system - we bought both tickets, but just wondering if that is possible?
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ecozad said:


> I looked through the first few post that contained all of the FAQ information.  I didn't see my question addressed.  Hoping someone might be able to help me. My family and I are heading the Disney on the 10th and we are wanting to attend one of the parties.  I am not sure which one we want to attend yet, as I would like to be able to see what the weather might be like on the days we are there.  That is one reason I don't want to make advanced ticket purchases. Additionally my MIL is coming and we have already paid so much for her to come on this trip with us and I know if I pre-purchase tickets I will have to pay for hers and she will not pay us back for it (happened with her flight, room, etc..).  We are staying at POR; is it feasible for us to go to the lobby on the day of or day before the party and purchase the tickets that way?



It's basically rolling the dice whether they'll sell out or not.

This is what i would do if you have a couple parties to choose from.

Keep your eye on all the party dates.  So basically, keep checking back on the disney ticket site to see if any sell out.

If none of your options sell out, pick which one you want the day before and buy tickets at the hotel.

If all your other dates are gone except one ahead of time, I'd buy that last chance right away, even if it's weeks in advance.

If you have three potential party dates, and you decide to wait for the last one, buy tickets before the dates of your other options have passed.

Does that make sense?  Just be sure to leave yourself an option or you might miss out.

I'd get in the habit of checking your potential party dates ever day for a sell out, it'll just take a few minutes.


----------



## monique5

KTCK1310FanGrl said:


> Hi question - I read the first post and I don't think I see the answer.
> We have MNSSHP tickets for Oct 20th.  We will use our regular park hopper tickets at MK during the day - 9-7pm, we have set up FPP under that ticket.  But can I get FPP from 4-7 under the MNSSHP ticket as well?  Not trying to cheat the system - we bought both tickets, but just wondering if that is possible?
> Thanks a bunch.



*It is under Post #1 FP+Section.* It is possible. There's a link (must be read in detail, not for the faint of heart) since it is actually FP+ related to special events and not true MNSSHP info.


----------



## muenginerd

BayouQueen said:


> I apologize if this has been discussed before, but I'm wondering what happens to the parties if there is a big rain.  We are set for the party this Friday, and there is a big storm out there.
> I just assume they cancel fireworks and the parade.  Are there any party activities that can soldier on?  Or do they cancel the whole thing?



We went 2 years ago and it rained horribly!  It poured for the first hour or so and a few hours before where parts of the park were flooding.  For that party they did offer refunds to guests who asked as it was very difficult to move between buildings for the first hour to hour and a half of the party.  The first parade was cancelled.  Fireworks were delayed but did go off.  The second parade did go off.  Of course horseman didnt ride because of the rain   It was hard for the beginning we basically hid in the Pirates and rode it a few times.  Once the storm passed it was pretty nice because so many people left with refunds.


----------



## ecozad

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> It's likely you will be able to do this, but there's no guarantee that the party won't sell out. If this is really a financial issue & not so much a weather issue... my advice would be to let it go. If you are already in the hole with MIL's flight & room, an extra $80 is not going to be the tipping point. Stop thinking about how "she didn't pay," true as it may be, or else it will dampen the trip for everyone. If the party is something your family would really like to do, I would check weather forecasts & make sure to purchase tickets at least a few days in advance.




Not to be ugly, but I did not ask for advice on how to deal with my MIL and that situation.  I have had SEVERAL issues come up in the last few days that have really hit us hard financially; so, I am not going to let it go, I am going to see if there is an option that would allow for the situation to be avoided in its entirety.  However, as I stated, that was not the only issue as weather is a concern as well.  We will be there in two weeks and the tropics are heating up pretty well.  I don't really believe there will be much issue with the parties selling out as I do know this time of September to be lower crowds in general. I am simply trying to find out if tickets could be purchased by going to see a cast member at the resort as I believe my dad did that last minute on our trip last year, but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## jhoannam

Claire&TheBoys said:


> So excited!  We just decided to do a weekend trip to go to one of the MNSSHP at the end of Sept!
> 
> I was curious to know whether anyone has had any luck calling Shades of Green to get the military discount party tickets?  It says on the militarydisneytips website that they will ship for a fee, but I was wondering how much the fee is.  I'd like to try doing it so we can get FP for those 3 hours.  We won't have MK tickets besides the party tickets, so we'd definitely like to take advantage of getting whatever FP we can get from 4:00-7:00.
> 
> Thanks!


It's $10 to ship.


----------



## KTCK1310FanGrl

monique5 said:


> *It is under Post #1 FP+Section.* It is possible. There's a link (must be read in detail, not for the faint of heart) since it is actually FP+ related to special events and not true MNSSHP info.


Thanks a bunch -


----------



## FoxC63

KTCK1310FanGrl said:


> Hi question - I read the first post and I don't think I see the answer.
> We have MNSSHP tickets for Oct 20th.  We will use our regular park hopper tickets at MK during the day - 9-7pm, we have set up FPP under that ticket.  But can I get FPP from 4-7 under the MNSSHP ticket as well?  Not trying to cheat the system - we bought both tickets, but just wondering if that is possible?
> Thanks a bunch.



FASTPASS+ NEW THREAD

Cluelyss started a new thread specifically to answer ALL questions regarding FP+ since Disney updated this system awhile ago.  It's very thorough, easy to read and I highly recommend *everyone* to go there.  It also includes information on how to split your FP+ for TWO parks. Ear mark this thread to stay up to date!
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-faq-addendum.3538258/#post-56366229


----------



## FoxC63

dragonfly57005 said:


> I love the trivia. Can't get a single answer right, but I will stock up the questions and answers and impress the kids when we are at the park!
> Keep it going!



I agree!  Monique really knows her business and certainly how to keep this thread so positive!  Folks we have a winner for an awesome host!


----------



## FoxC63

KelleyMaire said:


> Good Morning All! Has anyone booked their fast passes for before the party (4-7)? I can start booking my fast passes on Thursday. We are attending the party on Oct 31. We are not using our park tickets that day, just party tickets. Have any of you done this? I want to make sure it wont count as a day on my regular tickets. The party tickets are linked to my account long with my regular park tickets as well. The party tickets don't have a code or anything next to them to plug in when booking fast passes, so I am a little confused.  Thanks for your help!
> View attachment 190592



Go here:http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-faq-addendum.3538258/#post-56366229


----------



## Hibiscus

ecozad said:


> Not to be ugly, but I did not ask for advice on how to deal with my MIL and that situation.  I have had SEVERAL issues come up in the last few days that have really hit us hard financially; so, I am not going to let it go, I am going to see if there is an option that would allow for the situation to be avoided in its entirety.  However, as I stated, that was not the only issue as weather is a concern as well.  We will be there in two weeks and the tropics are heating up pretty well.  I don't really believe there will be much issue with the parties selling out as I do know this time of September to be lower crowds in general. I am simply trying to find out if tickets could be purchased by going to see a cast member at the resort as I believe my dad did that last minute on our trip last year, but I am not 100% sure.


If you don't want advice about your MIL, don't post snarky comments about your MIL. "We would prefer not to pay in advance" would have sufficed but you went for the snark. Don't be surprised when people respond to it.


----------



## FoxC63

ecozad said:


> Not to be ugly, but I did not ask for advice on how to deal with my MIL and that situation.  I have had SEVERAL issues come up in the last few days that have really hit us hard financially; so, I am not going to let it go, I am going to see if there is an option that would allow for the situation to be avoided in its entirety.  However, as I stated, that was not the only issue as weather is a concern as well.  We will be there in two weeks and the tropics are heating up pretty well.  I don't really believe there will be much issue with the parties selling out as I do know this time of September to be lower crowds in general. I am simply trying to find out if tickets could be purchased by going to see a cast member at the resort as I believe my dad did that last minute on our trip last year, but I am not 100% sure.



The weather is hard to predict for any of the parties.  What are your dates of travel?


----------



## FoxC63

Hibiscus said:


> If you don't want advice about your MIL, don't post snarky comments about your MIL. "We would prefer not to pay in advance" would have sufficed but you went for the snark. Don't be surprised when people respond to it.



Okay, everyone let's keep the peace.  Life is sweet, God is good and we are going to Disney!!!So lets focus on that!


----------



## BrookieM2001

WOOHOOOO!!! The FP we have been hunting for, enchanted tales early enough to make it to our CRT at 4!! It just popped up this morning when I was checking, it was only available for 1 of us but then it let me add it to the others in our group! This was the last piece of our MNSSHP puzzle!


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Well I had some down time today (finally!) to do some planning for our party night. We're going to see the 9:15 Castle show, the 10:15 fireworks, then the 11:15 parade. I figured that way we'd be able to have fun roaming around for the first half of our MK evening  

I did notice there was a 12am Castle show. Has anyone been to that one. I was thinking of doing that instead, figuring it'll be much less crowded. I'm 22 and my brother's 16, so staying up late is no problem for us


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Claire&TheBoys said:


> So excited!  We just decided to do a weekend trip to go to one of the MNSSHP at the end of Sept!
> 
> I was curious to know whether anyone has had any luck calling Shades of Green to get the military discount party tickets?  It says on the militarydisneytips website that they will ship for a fee, but I was wondering how much the fee is.  I'd like to try doing it so we can get FP for those 3 hours.  We won't have MK tickets besides the party tickets, so we'd definitely like to take advantage of getting whatever FP we can get from 4:00-7:00.
> 
> Thanks!



They sent us a form to fill out, and it was a $15 fee for Fedex delivery.


----------



## FoxC63

How's everyone's costumes going?  How about a Pinata Party?!


EDIT:  Just so we're clear, this is NOT my kid - I just love this costume!!!!


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

FoxC63 said:


> How's everyone's costumes going?  How about a Pinata Party?!
> View attachment 190670


Adorable!


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

FoxC63 said:


> How's everyone's costumes going?  How about a Pinata Party?!
> View attachment 190670


OMG, what a cutie!


----------



## FoxC63

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Well I had some down time today (finally!) to do some planning for our party night. We're going to see the 9:15 Castle show, the 10:15 fireworks, then the 11:15 parade. I figured that way we'd be able to have fun roaming around for the first half of our MK evening
> 
> I did notice there was a 12am Castle show. Has anyone been to that one. I was thinking of doing that instead, figuring it'll be much less crowded. I'm 22 and my brother's 16, so staying up late is no problem for us



OMG! What it's like to be young and full of energy!!! Sorry I have no information to help you.  Just wish I had your stamina! Ha!  Have a great trip!


----------



## ecozad

FoxC63 said:


> The weather is hard to predict for any of the parties.  What are your dates of travel?



September 9 - 17th.


----------



## vcr

We are going Sept. 18 and can't wait.  I am nervous about the new costumes guidelines because we do go a little crazy with costumes.  DH and Dd are wearing their costumes from last year.  Dd is a porcupine, the head is a large "hat" and I might have to shorten her cape of quills because it falls just below her butt.  Dh is Tick Tock croc with a large headpiece "hat" and a painter's suit painted green with an attached tail.  Not sure what they will say about the suit.  I am making myself the Cheshire Cat (Tim Burton style) and the eyes glow in the dark, and the teeth and stripes glow in blacklight.  They are definitely over the top, but we had so much fun making them and they look so cool.


----------



## FoxC63

ecozad said:


> September 9 - 17th.



Typically this time of year the weather is hot and muggy.  Rain is certainly an issue for travelers but will it rain on your dates is anyone's guess.  This is my go to website it also has a full month predictions:  https://weather.com/weather/today/l/Orlando+FL+USFL0372:1:US 

I hope your trip is wonderful, just take a deep breath and focus on your plans and spending time with your loved ones


----------



## ecozad

FoxC63 said:


> Typically this time of year the weather is hot and muggy.  Rain is certainly an issue for travelers but will it rain on your dates is anyone's guess.  This is my go to website it also has a full month predictions:  https://weather.com/weather/today/l/Orlando+FL+USFL0372:1:US
> 
> I hope your trip is wonderful, just take a deep breath and focus on your plans and spending time with your loved ones



Thanks so much!!


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> OMG! What it's like to be young and full of energy!!! Sorry I have no information to help you.  Just wish I had your stamina! Ha!  Have a great trip!



Oh and by the way I thought the castle show was new.  Mickey's Royal Friendship Faire.    Here's a link to help you decide if you want to see it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOUFB8BAavQ 

The one I wouldn't miss is Disney's Festival of Fantasy Parade - it has a FIRE BREATHING DRAGON!!! OMG!!! I can't wait!


----------



## publix subs

Anyone making FP picks for the week of Halloween notice there isn't any FP's available for Rock n Roller Coaster? Starting October 27th (and I checked every day until November 2nd) there is 0 availability. Strange.


----------



## FoxC63

Yep, it's not strange - it sucks!


----------



## Cluelyss

Lulubelle17 said:


> I checked on the Parks app and they don't have it. What is a Personal Shopper?


There are tons of locals who offer their services (as a legitimate business) to go into the parks and purchase items for you. Generally there is a percentage mark up (10-20%), but well worth it when it's sold out everywhere online. A quick Google search should provide you with several options. If not, feel free to PM me and I can provide you with names I've used personally. Good luck!!


----------



## FoxC63

Very helpful Cluelyss - you rock!


----------



## otten

FoxC63 said:


> How's everyone's costumes going?  How about a Pinata Party?!
> View attachment 190670
> 
> EDIT:  Just so we're clear, this is NOT my kid - I just love this costume!!!!



I'm making progress. My Maleficent headpiece is done. I have sewn my friend's Cruella cape. (My sewing room looks like I gave a haircut to an uncooperative dog haha). I still need to sew my Maleficent cape and let down the hem on my daughter's Red Queen dress. It was her halloween costume 3 years ago but she's such a skinny kid that it still fits her in the chest, just not in length but when I first made it I made a wide hem.


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

publix subs said:


> Anyone making FP picks for the week of Halloween notice there isn't any FP's available for Rock n Roller Coaster? Starting October 27th (and I checked every day until November 2nd) there is 0 availability. Strange.


I think there was some speculation about a refurbishment. Nothing confirmed yet, though. Could just be a glitch - shocking, I know!


----------



## smitch425

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Well I had some down time today (finally!) to do some planning for our party night. We're going to see the 9:15 Castle show, the 10:15 fireworks, then the 11:15 parade. I figured that way we'd be able to have fun roaming around for the first half of our MK evening
> 
> I did notice there was a 12am Castle show. Has anyone been to that one. I was thinking of doing that instead, figuring it'll be much less crowded. I'm 22 and my brother's 16, so staying up late is no problem for us


The midnight show will be the least crowded. That's the one we will do.


----------



## FoxC63

otten said:


> I'm making progress. My Maleficent headpiece is done. I have sewn my friend's Cruella cape. (My sewing room looks like I gave a haircut to an uncooperative dog haha). I still need to sew my Maleficent cape and let down the hem on my daughter's Red Queen dress. It was her halloween costume 3 years ago but she's such a skinny kid that it still fits her in the chest, just not in length but when I first made it I made a wide hem.



My sewing room is a disaster too!  Ha!  Thank goodness it's located out of sight for drop in guests!  Smart about the hemline.  My Kenmore 1960 sewing machine actually broke down and I've been using a spare Kenmore 1801 - what a work horse!


----------



## monique5

publix subs said:


> Anyone making FP picks for the week of Halloween notice there isn't any FP's available for Rock n Roller Coaster? Starting October 27th (and I checked every day until November 2nd) there is 0 availability. Strange.



Mentioned a several pages back. Posted by KtP --- Glitch or Refurb 10/27-11/1. Appears to be mini refurb. My FP+ window was Saturday, I was able to book for 10/26, but not for any days b/t 10/27-11/1.


----------



## RbdFoxes311

If I will be in MK before 4pm on a regular ticket can I book extra FPP on my MNSSHP ticket for before 4pm? We are taking a break out of the park around 4:30pm.


----------



## smitch425

RbdFoxes311 said:


> If I will be in MK before 4pm on a regular ticket can I book extra FPP on my MNSSHP ticket for before 4pm? We are taking a break out of the park around 4:30pm.


You can book one additional that day before leaving to use when you return, but in order to book 3 more in advance, you must have a second MDE account and move your party ticket to that.


----------



## RbdFoxes311

smitch425 said:


> You can book one additional that day before leaving to use when you return, but in order to book 3 more in advance, you must have a second MDE account and move your party ticket to that.


Thanks! My question was (if I do decide to split to a dummy account) can I book FPP on the MNSSHP tix for use BEFORE the 4pm entry time? Or will it recognize the specific type of ticket and deny? Thanks!


----------



## smitch425

RbdFoxes311 said:


> Thanks! My question was (if I do decide to split to a dummy account) can I book FPP on the MNSSHP tix for use BEFORE the 4pm entry time? Or will it recognize the specific type of ticket and deny? Thanks!


Sorry, yes, you can book FPs for any time of day with a party ticket


----------



## ammag

Does anyone know if the railroad will be running during the party? We've gone to WDW three times and every time, including last Halloween party, it was closed. I really want to ride!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Well I had some down time today (finally!) to do some planning for our party night. We're going to see the 9:15 Castle show, the 10:15 fireworks, then the 11:15 parade. I figured that way we'd be able to have fun roaming around for the first half of our MK evening
> 
> I did notice there was a 12am Castle show. Has anyone been to that one. I was thinking of doing that instead, figuring it'll be much less crowded. I'm 22 and my brother's 16, so staying up late is no problem for us



I did the midnight showing last year.  It didn't seem very crowded and starts at midnight, which is when the party closes so it is like bonus party time.


----------



## brnrss34

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...ears-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party.htm


----------



## aleh021

How many adults here are dressing up?! & what are you guys dressing up as? Just curious haha. 

I'm sure there are many answer across these 203 pages but I won't lie, I am a bit lazy to go thru every single one


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I did the midnight showing last year.  It didn't seem very crowded and starts at midnight, which is when the party closes so it is like bonus party time.


Sweet, I think I'm sold on it! I mentioned the idea to my brother and he's down for it. Looking foward to my party, little more than 2 weeks left to go!


----------



## otten

FoxC63 said:


> My sewing room is a disaster too!  Ha!  Thank goodness it's located out of sight for drop in guests!  Smart about the hemline.  My Kenmore 1960 sewing machine actually broke down and I've been using a spare Kenmore 1801 - what a work horse!



Haha. We make our daughters (4.5 and 2) share a room so that we can have one room in the house that is kid free. My husband uses it too to paint mini figures for board games but his hobby only requires a desk. I need to vacuum up all the fur though before he gets too annoyed about it. Fortunately the fabric stopped shedding as soon as it was sewn. 

I always put wide hems on things I make my girls because they both grow in height a lot faster than they do in width and I can get a lot more wear out of things by letting down the hems. 

Now I just need to check on my sister's progress on her Ursula outfit.


----------



## edk35

When we purchase our party tickets do we get something in the mail, have to pick them up at Guest Services or do we print our party tickets off and not have to go to Guest Services??? I  thought I was able to print the MVMCP tickets at home this past Nov. but can't remember. Please advise. TIA


----------



## otten

edk35 said:


> When we purchase our party tickets do we get something in the mail, have to pick them up at Guest Services or do we print our party tickets off and not have to go to Guest Services??? I  thought I was able to print the MVMCP tickets at home this past Nov. but can't remember. Please advise. TIA



When I bought ours I was given three options: receive in the mail, pick up at will call or print at home.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

aleh021 said:


> How many adults here are dressing up?! & what are you guys dressing up as? Just curious haha.
> 
> I'm sure there are many answer across these 203 pages but I won't lie, I am a bit lazy to go thru every single one



2 adults going.  Dressing up as Ash and Misty from Pokemon.

Didn't dress up for my first mnsshp and was so jealous that we've dressed up ever since.


----------



## otten

aleh021 said:


> How many adults here are dressing up?! & what are you guys dressing up as? Just curious haha.
> 
> I'm sure there are many answer across these 203 pages but I won't lie, I am a bit lazy to go thru every single one



We are a group of 3 adults and 1 child all dressing up. The 3 adults are going as Maleficent, Cruella and Ursula and the child is going as the Red Queen.


----------



## edk35

edk35 said:


> When we purchase our party tickets do we get something in the mail, have to pick them up at Guest Services or do we print our party tickets off and not have to go to Guest Services??? I  thought I was able to print the MVMCP tickets at home this past Nov. but can't remember. Please advise. TIA



Do you add names to each ticket? Do they scan them at the entrance or do we add them to our MDE and the attach to a family member???


----------



## EeyoreLuvr07

aleh021 said:


> How many adults here are dressing up?! & what are you guys dressing up as? Just curious haha.
> 
> I'm sure there are many answer across these 203 pages but I won't lie, I am a bit lazy to go thru every single one



DH and I will be Anger and Disgust and DS and DD will be mini Anger and Disgust  I'm just finishing up our costumes and can't wait for the party!


----------



## smitch425

aleh021 said:


> How many adults here are dressing up?! & what are you guys dressing up as? Just curious haha.
> 
> I'm sure there are many answer across these 203 pages but I won't lie, I am a bit lazy to go thru every single one


No need to read 200+ pages when you can read just 1 post...

http://disboards.com/threads/official-2016-mnsshp-guest-list-thread.3495058/


----------



## edk35

Is it crazy to wait closer to our party date to buy tickets? Is this more popular than the MVMCP? Last Nov. it rained on our MVMCP and they cancelled things. SO I was thinking  of waiting closer to the date for a long range weather forecast since there are 3 parties the week we are at Disney.


----------



## GaryDis

edk35 said:


> Is it crazy to wait closer to our party date to buy tickets? Is this more popular than the MVMCP? Last Nov. it rained on our MVMCP and they cancelled things. SO I was thinking  of waiting closer to the date for a long range weather forecast since there are 3 parties the week we are at Disney.


I've said multiple times that I'm waiting till it's closer, for precisely the reasons you give. Last year, those September dates that sold out didn't do so until a day or two before the party. The early October dates that sold out did so a few days before. It was only the late October dates that sold out a few weeks (or, for Halloween, three months) before.


----------



## FoxC63

otten said:


> Haha. We make our daughters (4.5 and 2) share a room so that we can have one room in the house that is kid free. My husband uses it too to paint mini figures for board games but his hobby only requires a desk. I need to vacuum up all the fur though before he gets too annoyed about it. Fortunately the fabric stopped shedding as soon as it was sewn.
> 
> I always put wide hems on things I make my girls because they both grow in height a lot faster than they do in width and I can get a lot more wear out of things by letting down the hems.
> 
> Now I just need to check on my sister's progress on her Ursula outfit.



Wow you guys sound amazing!  I hope you post pictures of your work!


----------



## FoxC63

vcr said:


> We are going Sept. 18 and can't wait.  I am nervous about the new costumes guidelines because we do go a little crazy with costumes.  DH and Dd are wearing their costumes from last year.  Dd is a porcupine, the head is a large "hat" and I might have to shorten her cape of quills because it falls just below her butt.  Dh is Tick Tock croc with a large headpiece "hat" and a painter's suit painted green with an attached tail.  Not sure what they will say about the suit.  I am making myself the Cheshire Cat (Tim Burton style) and the eyes glow in the dark, and the teeth and stripes glow in blacklight.  They are definitely over the top, but we had so much fun making them and they look so cool.



Man of man you have to post pictures!  This sounds crazy fun!


----------



## FoxC63

RbdFoxes311 said:


> Thanks! My question was (if I do decide to split to a dummy account) can I book FPP on the MNSSHP tix for use BEFORE the 4pm entry time? Or will it recognize the specific type of ticket and deny? Thanks!



The best site to get FP+ information can be found here:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-faq-addendum.3538258/#post-56366229


----------



## FoxC63

edk35 said:


> Is it crazy to wait closer to our party date to buy tickets? Is this more popular than the MVMCP? Last Nov. it rained on our MVMCP and they cancelled things. SO I was thinking  of waiting closer to the date for a long range weather forecast since there are 3 parties the week we are at Disney.



Here's a great link for up to date weather including one month predictions:  https://weather.com/weather/today/l/Orlando+FL+USFL0372:1:US


----------



## monique5

brnrss34 said:


> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...ears-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party.htm



Nothing new. See Post #1. Disney released this info a while ago.


----------



## kayteekt

monique5 said:


> Mentioned a several pages back. Posted by KtP --- Glitch or Refurb 10/27-11/1. Appears to be mini refurb. My FP+ window was Saturday, I was able to book for 10/26, but not for any days b/t 10/27-11/1.



Strange we have FP for RnR 2 days of our trip, oct 22 & 29. On the 29th, it was showing no availability until i broke our group of 8 into smaller groups 3,3 and 2. I couldn't even get a group of 4 to go through. I thought that was odd, so maybe it is a glitch...haven't had any FP get cancelled yet.


----------



## monique5

kayteekt said:


> Strange we have FP for RnR 2 days of our trip, oct 22 & 29. On the 29th, it was showing no availability until i broke our group of 8 into smaller groups 3,3 and 2. I couldn't even get a group of 4 to go through. I thought that was odd, so maybe it is a glitch...haven't had any FP get cancelled yet.



Must be a glitch, b/c not on refurb list. Very strange, b/c we are a party of 3 & didn't show up for dates of trip except on 10/26 which was not my HS day. So I booked FP+ for HS & then changed my ADRs later. DD would not be happy without riding RnR. But worked out b/c I was able to book F! dining package @ 3pm @ MM which is DH fav. So if you hadn't have posted, I wouldn't have been none the wiser. SO THANKS!  Just went to FP+ to change. It said RnR was not available for 10/27. So then just mine,  hoping didn't lose out on TSMM with family. And it showed up and had availability. I was clicking fast. Had to do all 3 separate. Was able to get overlapping times. 

 
 RnR 2D in a Row!!!!!!!


----------



## katmu

So this is what I have so far for my Ellie outfit.  Now I just need to decide on shoes.


----------



## pigletto

My booking date for fastpass opens on Wednesday. We were just at Disney in May (though we stayed offsite) and for that trip our booking window opened just after midnight. Does it still open at midnight?  
I just want to make sure nothing has changed. We have such a narrow booking window for the party, and that is our only Disney park this trip, so I want to make sure I am ready to book when it opens. Thank you


----------



## Pawpsicle

pigletto said:


> My booking date for fastpass opens on Wednesday. We were just at Disney in May (though we stayed offsite) and for that trip our booking window opened just after midnight. Does it still open at midnight?
> I just want to make sure nothing has changed. We have such a narrow booking window for the party, and that is our only Disney park this trip, so I want to make sure I am ready to book when it opens. Thank you



7am EST


----------



## Kristina685

katmu said:


> View attachment 190776 View attachment 190777
> 
> So this is what I have so far for my Ellie outfit.  Now I just need to decide on shoes.



AH-MAZING! I love the ears! I wish I was that creative, or talented, or knew how to sew, knit, crochet, etc haha. As far as shoes, maybe Sketchers sells a comfy purple flat? I'm thinking purple for the grape soda pin.


----------



## pigletto

Pawpsicle said:


> 7am EST


I thought I had read I it had changed! Thank you. 
Well, 7 am is much more tolerable than trying to stay up past midnight. I'm already up for work anyway.


----------



## Cluelyss

edk35 said:


> Do you add names to each ticket? Do they scan them at the entrance or do we add them to our MDE and the attach to a family member???


If you are logged into MDX when you purchase the tickets, you can assign names right then and there. And they will link automatically to your MBs as well (though I still select the mail option and bring my hard ticket just in case!)


----------



## mickey1968

pigletto said:


> I thought I had read I it had changed! Thank you.
> Well, 7 am is much more tolerable than trying to stay up past midnight. I'm already up for work anyway.


I didn't realize the time had changed and I missed my window this time. I'm the other way around, I loved it when it was at midnight because I always seem to be up then. 6 AM, not so much.


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *

_4 Days..... Question 7: The Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular debuted in 2015 during MNSSHP, 22 years after the Sanderson Sisters last appeared in Disney's 1993 film "Hocus Pocus." _Name the actresses that played the Sanderson’s sisters, and the characters they portrayed.

Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.


----------



## mdb78

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _4 Days..... Question 7: The Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular debuted in 2015 during MNSSHP, 22 years after the Sanderson Sisters last appeared in Disney's 1993 film "Hocus Pocus." _Name the actresses that played the Sanderson’s sisters, and the characters they portrayed.
> 
> Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.



Bette midler- Winifred
Sarah Jessica Parker- Sarah
Kathy najimy- mary


----------



## Well.Briz

Can anyone please direct or suggested where in store I might purchase an Anna costume for an adult.


----------



## Claire&TheBoys

Thanks for the info on ordering tickets from Shades of Green.  I called earlier today, left a message and received a call back within an hour or so.  The rep emailed me the forms, which I have filled out, scanned and emailed back this evening.  The FedEx fee is $10.  I'm hopeful that we'll have our tickets in a week or less.  Pretty easy!


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *

_10 Days..... Question 1: _What date and year was the first “Official" Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?
Answer: October 31, 1995

_9 Days..... Question 2: Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade has a sequence from the Haunted Mansion which starts with the Groundskeeper and his dog. _What is the name of the Haunted Mansion Groundskeeper's dog?
Answer: Boney

_8 Days..... Question 3: _What year did Jack Skellington and Sally (from Tim Burton’s “The Nightmare Before Christmas”) make their first debut at MNSSHP?
Answer: 2013

_7 Days..... Question 4: _What characters were on the first MNSSHP Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card? And what was it titled?
Answer: Chip 'N Dale, Chip 'N Dale's Bag of Tricks 2012

_6 Days..... Question 5: _What year did Vanellope and Wreck-it Ralph first appear in Mickey’s Boo to you Parade?
Answer: 2014 

_5 Days..... Question 6: A hair-raising ride by the Headless Horseman himself begins the festivities, of Mickey’s Boo-To-You Parade. The Headless Horseman of Sleepy Hollow rides his ghostly black steed and carries his flickering jack-o-lantern. _What is the name of the Headless Horseman’s Horse?
Answer: Daredevil

_4 Days..... Question 7: The Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular debuted in 2015 during MNSSHP, 22 years after the Sanderson Sisters last appeared in Disney's 1993 film "Hocus Pocus." _Name the actresses that played the Sanderson’s sisters, and the characters they portrayed.

Answer: 
Bette Midler – Winifred 
Kathy Najimy – Mary
Sarah Jessica Parker – Sarah

1 Point: @mdb78  - Congratulations!





MNSSHP 10D Countdown Trivia Score Card:
2 Points: @tink1957
1 Point: @Pawpsicle
1 Point: @HollyMD
1 Point: @iona
1 Point: @beesly 
1 Point: @mdb7


----------



## monique5

Well.Briz said:


> Can anyone please direct or suggested where in store I might purchase an Anna costume for an adult.



https://www.anytimecostumes.com/products/disneys-frozen-anna-traveling-deluxe-costume-adult --- I've purchased several costumes from here. 
Sign up with Ebates, above is one of their stores. 

https://www.costumesupercenter.com/products/womens-disneys-frozen-anna-traveling-deluxe-costume

http://www.halloweencostumes.com/frozen-traveling-anna-deluxe-costume.html --- 20% for new customers

http://www.partycity.com/product/ad....do?from=Search&navSet=anna&bypass_redirect=1


----------



## attain

My magic band arrived today. Purple to match my castle skirt (and the only color we don't have). 

Fun question: How would you plan your night if you were going to MNSSHP solo? I love meeting characters and with kids and husband with me, we focus more on rides. I'm hoping to figure out the best plan to meet the most characters, starting with the seven dwarfs.


----------



## edk35

FoxC63 said:


> Here's a great link for up to date weather including one month predictions:  https://weather.com/weather/today/l/Orlando+FL+USFL0372:1:US


Thanks


----------



## edk35

GaryDis said:


> I've said multiple times that I'm waiting till it's closer, for precisely the reasons you give. Last year, those September dates that sold out didn't do so until a day or two before the party. The early October dates that sold out did so a few days before. It was only the late October dates that sold out a few weeks (or, for Halloween, three months) before.


Ok thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## edk35

Cluelyss said:


> If you are logged into MDX when you purchase the tickets, you can assign names right then and there. And they will link automatically to your MBs as well (though I still select the mail option and bring my hard ticket just in case!)


Thanks so much.


----------



## HollyMD

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _10 Days..... Question 1: _What date and year was the first “Official" Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?
> Answer: October 31, 1995
> 
> _9 Days..... Question 2: Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade has a sequence from the Haunted Mansion which starts with the Groundskeeper and his dog. _What is the name of the Haunted Mansion Groundskeeper's dog?
> Answer: Boney
> 
> _8 Days..... Question 3: _What year did Jack Skellington and Sally (from Tim Burton’s “The Nightmare Before Christmas”) make their first debut at MNSSHP?
> Answer: 2013
> 
> _7 Days..... Question 4: _What characters were on the first MNSSHP Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card? And what was it titled?
> Answer: Chip 'N Dale, Chip 'N Dale's Bag of Tricks 2012
> 
> _6 Days..... Question 5: _What year did Vanellope and Wreck-it Ralph first appear in Mickey’s Boo to you Parade?
> Answer: 2014
> 
> _5 Days..... Question 6: A hair-raising ride by the Headless Horseman himself begins the festivities, of Mickey’s Boo-To-You Parade. The Headless Horseman of Sleepy Hollow rides his ghostly black steed and carries his flickering jack-o-lantern. _What is the name of the Headless Horseman’s Horse?
> Answer: Daredevil
> 
> _4 Days..... Question 7: The Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular debuted in 2015 during MNSSHP, 22 years after the Sanderson Sisters last appeared in Disney's 1993 film "Hocus Pocus." _Name the actresses that played the Sanderson’s sisters, and the characters they portrayed.
> 
> Answer:
> Bette Midler – Winifred
> Kathy Najimy – Mary
> Sarah Jessica Parker – Sarah
> 
> 1 Point: @mdb78  - Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MNSSHP 10D Countdown Trivia Score Card:
> 2 Points: @tink1957
> 1 Point: @Pawpsicle
> 1 Point: @HollyMD
> 1 Point: @iona
> 1 Point: @beesly
> 1 Point: @mdb7



Man. I gotta pick up the pace!


----------



## monique5

HollyMD said:


> Man. I gotta pick up the pace!


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *

_3 Days..... Question 8: Winifred, Mary and Sarah star in The Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular. _Which Sanderson sister had an affair with Winfred’s boyfriend _in Disney's 1993 film "Hocus Pocus?" _

Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.


----------



## smitch425

For those wondering about RnRC...
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/08/rock-n-roller-coaster-refurbishment-scheduled-fall/


----------



## Kristina685

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _3 Days..... Question 8: Winifred, Mary and Sarah star in The Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular. _Which Sanderson sister had an affair with Winfred’s boyfriend _in Disney's 1993 film "Hocus Pocus?" _
> 
> Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.



Sarah! And his name was Billy


----------



## RAPstar

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _3 Days..... Question 8: Winifred, Mary and Sarah star in The Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular. _Which Sanderson sister had an affair with Winfred’s boyfriend _in Disney's 1993 film "Hocus Pocus?" _
> 
> Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.



Sarah


----------



## DiannaVM

58 Days to go


----------



## HollyMD

AHHH!!!!! Only TWO more questions! Gotta get them both to get ahead of Tink! Gonna have to watch like a hawk


----------



## tink1957

I'll be watching too


----------



## HollyMD

tink1957 said:


> I'll be watching too



Your on! lol


----------



## HollyMD

I think you have the upper hand do far.....


----------



## FoxC63

HollyMD said:


> AHHH!!!!! Only TWO more questions! Gotta get them both to get ahead of Tink! Gonna have to watch like a hawk





tink1957 said:


> I'll be watching too





HollyMD said:


> Your on! lol



Love you guys getting into the spirit!  Best of luck!


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *

_10 Days..... Question 1: _What date and year was the first “Official" Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?
Answer: October 31, 1995

_9 Days..... Question 2: Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade has a sequence from the Haunted Mansion which starts with the Groundskeeper and his dog. _What is the name of the Haunted Mansion Groundskeeper's dog?
Answer: Boney

_8 Days..... Question 3: _What year did Jack Skellington and Sally (from Tim Burton’s “The Nightmare Before Christmas”) make their first debut at MNSSHP?
Answer: 2013

_7 Days..... Question 4: _What characters were on the first MNSSHP Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card? And what was it titled?
Answer: Chip 'N Dale, Chip 'N Dale's Bag of Tricks 2012

_6 Days..... Question 5: _What year did Vanellope and Wreck-it Ralph first appear in Mickey’s Boo to you Parade?
Answer: 2014 

_5 Days..... Question 6: A hair-raising ride by the Headless Horseman himself begins the festivities, of Mickey’s Boo-To-You Parade. The Headless Horseman of Sleepy Hollow rides his ghostly black steed and carries his flickering jack-o-lantern. _What is the name of the Headless Horseman’s Horse?
Answer: Daredevil

_4 Days..... Question 7: The Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular debuted in 2015 during MNSSHP, 22 years after the Sanderson Sisters last appeared in Disney's 1993 film "Hocus Pocus." _Name the actresses that played the Sanderson’s sisters, and the characters they portrayed.
Answer: Bette Midler – Winifred, Kathy Najimy – Mary and Sarah Jessica Parker – Sarah

_3 Days..... Question 8: Winifred, Mary and Sarah star in The Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular. _Which Sanderson sister had an affair with Winfred’s boyfriend _in Disney's 1993 film "Hocus Pocus?" _

Answer: Sarah

1 Point: @Kristina685 - Congratulations!
 

MNSSHP 10D Countdown Trivia Score Card:
2 Points: @tink1957
1 Point: @Pawpsicle
1 Point: @HollyMD
1 Point: @iona
1 Point: @beesly
1 Point: @mdb78 
1 Point: @Kristina685


----------



## alliecats

attain said:


> My magic band arrived today. Purple to match my castle skirt (and the only color we don't have).
> 
> Fun question: How would you plan your night if you were going to MNSSHP solo? I love meeting characters and with kids and husband with me, we focus more on rides. I'm hoping to figure out the best plan to meet the most characters, starting with the seven dwarfs.



I am going solo! I am going to focus on the rides. I might catch the second parade, because I do like the horseman. And I definitely want to see the fireworks. My husband and I went in May and he did not want to go again so soon, so I am just going to have fun by myself. I went solo in 2011, simply because my sister did not buy her ticket in advance and they sold out. I had a great time then and hopefully will this time as well.  I like to people-watch the families and all the costumes, too.


----------



## RJstanis

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...lloween-party-nights-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm

Guide and map posted!


----------



## monique5

*NEWS -- *MNSSHP Details & Schedules Released

Post #1 Updated - MNSSHP Party Map on Post #1; Trick or Treat Locations Updated

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...lloween-party-nights-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


EDIT: While updating Post #1 @RJstanis was posting.


----------



## RbdFoxes311

Hmm, I count 1 less showing of Hocus Pocus, 3 fewer M&Gs and 1 less candy spot, but 2 added "allergy friendly center"...


----------



## otten

Where can we find out who the characters are?


----------



## RJstanis

otten said:


> Where can we find out who the characters are?



KtP sometimes gets the inside scoop, but aren't usually confirmed until right before or during first party. Keep checking and looking.
I think most characters from last year will return if I remember hearing correctly. Supposedly Woody's Roundup Dance Party is suppose to return to replace last year's Villain Dance Party. I haven't checked in awhile but maybe first post has those confirmed or rumored?


And sorry for taking your thunder Monique! You do such a great job!


----------



## smitch425

RbdFoxes311 said:


> Hmm, I count 1 less showing of Hocus Pocus, 3 fewer M&Gs and 1 less candy spot, but 2 added "allergy friendly center"...


This info is for the early parties in which Disney has already stated would not have the early stage show. The schedules vary by the date, so check MDE for your particular party date for accurate times for shows and parades


----------



## smitch425

Not seeing a character spot at the gazebo, so that rumor didn't come to pass, thank goodness. Lol


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

So much sadness. Pumpkin spice waffle sundae is again missing. It was gone during our September party last year too.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

Stopping by to share a fun video of some of the 2016 Halloween Merchandise at the Walt Disney World Resort that was filmed by the guys from the DISUnplugged team! I love the music they used for the background!!


----------



## smitch425

Noticed that the map from wdwmagic has the date 9/13 on it, so I'd expect a new map after that date, with more coming with each change


----------



## RJstanis

smitch425 said:


> Not seeing a character spot at the gazebo, so that rumor didn't come to pass, thank goodness. Lol



I see a Mickey symbol at the gazebo though?


----------



## RAPstar

What gazebo? (Yes despite going a lot, I still forget where things are)

Also, EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEee I can't wait!!


----------



## bryana

RJstanis said:


> I see a Mickey symbol at the gazebo though?



Yep. Does look there is one where the gazebo is. Such a strange place for a popular character meet&greet, at least in terms of crowd movement. I guess it makes sense in that it is slightly out of the way of the main traffic flow through the park.


----------



## heyohaley

If I am in a prime location to see hallowishes at the front of Main Street, will I be able to see the stage show well? Or will I need to move in between? (I'm sure that will be easier said than done)


----------



## RAPstar

heyohaley said:


> If I am in a prime location to see hallowishes at the front of Main Street, will I be able to see the stage show well? Or will I need to move in between? (I'm sure that will be easier said than done)



When I went in.....2010? I think it was, we were able to stay in the same place for the show. We may haved moved up some to do the villain meet they used to do after that version of the show.


----------



## smitch425

RJstanis said:


> I see a Mickey symbol at the gazebo though?





bryana said:


> Yep. Does look there is one where the gazebo is. Such a strange place for a popular character meet&greet, at least in terms of crowd movement. I guess it makes sense in that it is slightly out of the way of the main traffic flow through the park.



Ugh...yes, y'all may be right. I wasn't thinking the gazebo was that far south. It may not be Jack and Sally, though.


----------



## mickey1968

attain said:


> My magic band arrived today. Purple to match my castle skirt (and the only color we don't have).
> 
> Fun question: How would you plan your night if you were going to MNSSHP solo? I love meeting characters and with kids and husband with me, we focus more on rides. I'm hoping to figure out the best plan to meet the most characters, starting with the seven dwarfs.


I always go solo and have a terrific time!! If you have always gone with your family this is your chance to think about the things YOU really enjoy. What things have you bypassed in the past that you might do this time, during the party or otherwise? I really enjoy doing the character meets and get the one-day photopass/memory maker. Then you get all of the character shots and all of the magic shots you take included. I think it is $59 this year. It will work if you are in another park earlier in the day too. Being solo you can move around the park much quicker and easier than when you have a group with you. Have a blast and be a kid for the night. A kid with access to lots of candy, no curfew and no chaperone!!!


----------



## RJstanis

RAPstar said:


> What gazebo? (Yes despite going a lot, I still forget where things are)
> 
> Also, EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEee I can't wait!!



Between Liberty Square and Adventure land. There's three small paths that lead to it. One by Adventureland Bridge, One at the Liberty Square Bridge across from Sleepy Hollow, and the third I think is where the Flag Pole is at corner of Liberty Square.


----------



## RJstanis

smitch425 said:


> Ugh...yes, y'all may be right. I wasn't thinking the gazebo was that far south. It may not be Jack and Sally, though.



Agreed and we can all hope it isn't!!!


----------



## mickey1968

otten said:


> Where can we find out who the characters are?


Disney's official maps never show which character is where, this is what makes Kenny's maps and info so valuable.


----------



## smitch425

RJstanis said:


> Agreed and we can all hope it isn't!!!


Their location from last year is marked on this year's map, so hopefully they did not move


----------



## Melissa_E

I like the cobweb Mickey shirt!


----------



## WDWRook

mickey1968 said:


> I always go solo and have a terrific time!! If you have always gone with your family this is your chance to think about the things YOU really enjoy. What things have you bypassed in the past that you might do this time, during the party or otherwise? I really enjoy doing the character meets and get the one-day photopass/memory maker. Then you get all of the character shots and all of the magic shots you take included. I think it is $59 this year. It will work if you are in another park earlier in the day too. Being solo you can move around the park much quicker and easier than when you have a group with you. Have a blast and be a kid for the night. A kid with access to lots of candy, no curfew and no chaperone!!!


Where do you buy the one day memory maker for $59?


----------



## teddygurl28

Candy corn ice cream is back!  Woohoo. I'm a happy person right now ( who is also stuck under a blanket waiting for her 2 yr old to fall asleep..so you know it's all about the little things)


----------



## PSULion

Any confirmation that the dance party in Tomorrowland is still Monsters Inc? My boys are being Mike and Sulley... So obviously we're REALLY hoping to see them!


----------



## smitch425

WDWRook said:


> Where do you buy the one day memory maker for $59?


In the app after you take a photo


----------



## WDWRook

smitch425 said:


> In the app after you take a photo



So wait until you get to WDW, get a picture via a Photopass op, and then buy a one day pass on the app?  Is it available if we are going to MK just for the party and not going to any park on a regular ticket that day?


----------



## mickey1968

WDWRook said:


> Where do you buy the one day memory maker for $59?


I bought it at Guest Services the morning of the event, but that was before they got so fancy with the app. It should be much easier now. Have your first pic taken, then purchase through the My Disney Experience app.


----------



## smitch425

WDWRook said:


> So wait until you get to WDW, get a picture via a Photopass op, and then buy a one day pass on the app?  Is it available if we are going to MK just for the party and not going to any park on a regular ticket that day?


It's available no matter what type of ticket you have.


----------



## monique5

WDWRook said:


> Where do you buy the one day memory maker for $59?





WDWRook said:


> So wait until you get to WDW, get a picture via a Photopass op, and then buy a one day pass on the app?  Is it available if we are going to MK just for the party and not going to any park on a regular ticket that day?





smitch425 said:


> It's available no matter what type of ticket you have.



Yes. See Post #1. Memory Maker Info.


----------



## TeresaMc

I haven't read the whole thread so sorry if this has been asked already....

I bought tickets for the party online and printed them myself.  I have a couple of fast pass booked between 4-7, what do we use for entrance?  the paper admission that I printed for admission to the party?


----------



## kyomagi

hi all! wondering if disney would have an issue with my wife wearing something like this to a party night


----------



## RJstanis

PSULion said:


> Any confirmation that the dance party in Tomorrowland is still Monsters Inc? My boys are being Mike and Sulley... So obviously we're REALLY hoping to see them!



It was said to be Monsters Inc and Woody's Pals as the two dance parties. But this is Disney we are talking about, so nothing is set in stone.


----------



## PSULion

RJstanis said:


> It was said to be Monsters Inc and Woody's Pals as the two dance parties. But this is Disney we are talking about, so nothing is set in stone.



Yeah, I know.  But sometimes I know some insider info leaks out.


----------



## Disneymom1126

teddygurl28 said:


> Candy corn ice cream is back!  Woohoo. I'm a happy person right now ( who is also stuck under a blanket waiting for her 2 yr old to fall asleep..so you know it's all about the little things)



Yes!  Last year we went to try and get this right before midnight and they were closed...it was the first thing my daughter said when I told her we were going this year -- "can we go early to get the candy corn ice cream this time"


----------



## WDWRook

We got a FP for Mickey before the party starts. I've seen photos where Micky is wearing a Halloween outfit. My guess is that he won't have that outfit until after 7:00?

Do they start handing out the special sorcerers card early, like at 4:00 when they allow entrance?  Or do we need to double bak or line up on our way out?


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

WDWRook said:


> We got a FP for Mickey before the party starts. I've seen photos where Micky is wearing a Halloween outfit. My guess is that he won't have that outfit until after 7:00?
> 
> Do they start handing out the special sorcerers card early, like at 4:00 when they allow entrance?  Or do we need to double bak or line up on our way out?



Not sure when Mickey changes, but we were able to get our card right when we went in at 4.


----------



## RJstanis

WDWRook said:


> We got a FP for Mickey before the party starts. I've seen photos where Micky is wearing a Halloween outfit. My guess is that he won't have that outfit until after 7:00?
> 
> Do they start handing out the special sorcerers card early, like at 4:00 when they allow entrance?  Or do we need to double bak or line up on our way out?



I'm not sure if it's changed recently, but in the past Talking Mickey didn't have his Halloween costume on until 7p


----------



## Cluelyss

smitch425 said:


> Their location from last year is marked on this year's map, so hopefully they did not move


I thought I also heard a rumor that the dwarfs were moving into Jack & Sally's old spot?


----------



## Claire&TheBoys

kyomagi said:


> hi all! wondering if disney would have an issue with my wife wearing something like this to a party night



I wouldn't think so.  It's not full-length and nothing inappropriate.


----------



## kennythepirate

WDWRook said:


> We got a FP for Mickey before the party starts. I've seen photos where Micky is wearing a Halloween outfit. My guess is that he won't have that outfit until after 7:00?
> 
> Do they start handing out the special sorcerers card early, like at 4:00 when they allow entrance?  Or do we need to double bak or line up on our way out?


Mickey never changes until 7pm


----------



## smitch425

kyomagi said:


> hi all! wondering if disney would have an issue with my wife wearing something like this to a party night


No issues with wearing that any day of the year


----------



## jetdoctor

Hope the lines for jack aren't as crazy as years past. 
Anyone have a suggestion which is least crowed for the party Sunday or Tuesday?


----------



## jetdoctor

map is outhttp://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...t-so-scary-halloween-party-guide-map-2016.htm


----------



## IowaTater

RJstanis said:


> Between Liberty Square and Adventure land. There's three small paths that lead to it. One by Adventureland Bridge, One at the Liberty Square Bridge across from Sleepy Hollow, and the third I think is where the Flag Pole is at corner of Liberty Square.



Is that where Tiana & Naveen used to meet?

If you wanted to watch Boo To You and the Hocus Pocus show, what would be your plan of attack?


----------



## RJstanis

IowaTater said:


> Is that where Tiana & Naveen used to meet?
> 
> If you wanted to watch Boo To You and the Hocus Pocus show, what would be your plan of attack?



Yes


----------



## ammag

So where is everyone eating? Last year we hit CHH around 6:30, thinking of trying something different this year. 
We will be at Disney springs for lunch but needing some protein/real food at some point. Trying to plan our night (fast pass window opens in two days) 
If you were to choose between pecos bill's and the one in Tomorrowland (sorry forgot name) which is best? Anyone happy wiht the Mac n cheese at Friars nook? Not too picky.


----------



## RAPstar

IowaTater said:


> Is that where Tiana & Naveen used to meet?
> 
> If you wanted to watch Boo To You and the Hocus Pocus show, what would be your plan of attack?



You could do: 10/10:15 castle show with fireworks
10:40 Hocus Pocus 
11:15 Boo to You

or do the earlier parade/Hocus Pocus show. The first parade is usually a little more crowded, so you would want to get a place close-ish to the castle about an hour-30 minutes before.My plan would probably be a little less moving in between.


----------



## dwbrewster

Is anyone going that doesn't want the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card? If so - any chance you are willing to pick me up one? More than happy to cover postage just send me a pm!


----------



## monique5

*NEWS* - RnR Refurbishment, October 27 - November 9, Opening to Guests on November 10

Reported my KtP. @smitch425 yesterday posted link. Today -http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions/rock-n-roller-coaster-starring-aerosmith/news/31aug2016-rock-n-roller-coaster-closing-for-refurbishment-this-fall.htm


----------



## heyohaley

Hello everyone! I bought my tickets a while back, but I have decided to upgrade my MYW ticket to an annual pass once I arrive (same day as my party). Will I be able to get reimbursed the difference of the AP discount for the party ticket? Has anyone had a similar situation? TIA!


----------



## ammag

When do you like to do haunted mansion? Right now I am looking at FP 5:30-6:30 and hoping to do it again later in the night as well, but doing that kind of messes up my pre-party 4-7 plan. This might be our only MK day. 
Is it better to wait in the regular line during the party? Or if not better is it worth doing? 

We are planning on avoiding all party activities and doing rides...except for the 11:15 parade.


----------



## kennythepirate

ammag said:


> When do you like to do haunted mansion? Right now I am looking at FP 5:30-6:30 and hoping to do it again later in the night as well, but doing that kind of messes up my pre-party 4-7 plan. This might be our only MK day.
> Is it better to wait in the regular line during the party? Or if not better is it worth doing?
> 
> We are planning on avoiding all party activities and doing rides...except for the 11:15 parade.



I always wait until after dark.  Much better experience with the storytellers and the butlers and maids in costume.


----------



## Cluelyss

heyohaley said:


> Hello everyone! I bought my tickets a while back, but I have decided to upgrade my MYW ticket to an annual pass once I arrive (same day as my party). Will I be able to get reimbursed the difference of the AP discount for the party ticket? Has anyone had a similar situation? TIA!


AP holders still pay for special event tickets, so the price of your party ticket would not go toward the cost of your AP, only the price paid for your MYW tickets.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ammag said:


> When do you like to do haunted mansion? Right now I am looking at FP 5:30-6:30 and hoping to do it again later in the night as well, but doing that kind of messes up my pre-party 4-7 plan. This might be our only MK day.
> Is it better to wait in the regular line during the party? Or if not better is it worth doing?
> 
> We are planning on avoiding all party activities and doing rides...except for the 11:15 parade.



The line during the party is different and definitely worth doing. Hm can be one of the longest ride waits during the party, i might try for it while the first parade's going on.


----------



## seashell996

Does anyone know what the popcorn bucket this year is ??


----------



## ammag

kennythepirate said:


> I always wait until after dark.  Much better experience with the storytellers and the butlers and maids in costume.


Thank you! Good point...I might try to do one before and one during. Maybe the first parade will draw the majority away!


----------



## smitch425

seashell996 said:


> Does anyone know what the popcorn bucket this year is ??


No news yet, and I'm getting worried about that. Lol


----------



## RAPstar

Is finding a spot in the hub for projection and fireworks shows an hour ahead best? I can't remember what I did in the past. I've only been twice and the second time we skipped the parade/fireworks entirely to catch rides. My first time we ended up watching the villain show like 4 times (before the fireworks, after the fireworks, and before and after the 2nd parade I think?), lol. I'd rather not do that again, but don't want to spend all my time in the hub if I don't need to. Also, is it me or do I remember the parade being earlier before? My first party I know we were able to ride Thunder and Splash like twice each before midnight.

We were thinking of doing the last Hocus Pocus, but could do the 9pm-ish one if that's better.


----------



## kayteekt

I saw mention about making FP on Party Tickets in addition to the regular ones. The post I saw wasn't very clear, it did have a link to the new FP addendum thread, however when i went to thread there was no info about party FP. Just generic FP info. So maybe someone can clarify or point me in the right direction.
We have a room only reservation with APs. Our 60 day window has already opened and I already made FP for our party day at MK (in the 3:30-6:30 timeframe). If it is in fact possible, I would love to be able to go to AK morning of the party, having FP there would help us maximize our time.

SO...since I've not seen anything stating how you would actually go about this, I'm guessing I could...
Create a new MDE account, I could use DH's email
Link just the party tickets
Then I *should* be able to make FP just for the party day?

If the above is correct, then I would have the following ?s:
Since there is no resort stay attached, FP at 30 days?
Also, how would we get into the party. With the tickets? or MB?
Same with using FP? Use the actual tickets to scan at the FP scanners?

Thanks for any help! We're really looking forward to our first MNSSHP!


----------



## RAPstar

kayteekt said:


> I saw mention about making FP on Party Tickets in addition to the regular ones. The post I saw wasn't very clear, it did have a link to the new FP addendum thread, however when i went to thread there was no info about party FP. Just generic FP info. So maybe someone can clarify or point me in the right direction.
> We have a room only reservation with APs. Our 60 day window has already opened and I already made FP for our party day at MK (in the 3:30-6:30 timeframe). If it is in fact possible, I would love to be able to go to AK morning of the party, having FP there would help us maximize our time.
> 
> SO...since I've not seen anything stating how you would actually go about this, I'm guessing I could...
> Create a new MDE account, I could use DH's email
> Link just the party tickets
> Then I *should* be able to make FP just for the party day?
> 
> If the above is correct, then I would have the following ?s:
> Since there is no resort stay attached, FP at 30 days?
> Also, how would we get into the party. With the tickets? or MB?
> Same with using FP? Use the actual tickets to scan at the FP scanners?
> 
> Thanks for any help! We're really looking forward to our first MNSSHP!



Me and some of the friends going to the party only have a regular one day ticket for different days at the park and we were both able to make 6 FP's total. So for me, I have 3 on Saturday Sept 24 at DHS, and on the 25th when we're going to the party, I was able to make 3 at AK for all 4 of us going. So you should be able to make AK FP for your party day.


----------



## monique5

kayteekt said:


> I saw mention about making FP on Party Tickets in addition to the regular ones. The post I saw wasn't very clear, it did have a link to the new FP addendum thread, however when i went to thread there was no info about party FP. Just generic FP info. So maybe someone can clarify or point me in the right direction.
> We have a room only reservation with APs. Our 60 day window has already opened and I already made FP for our party day at MK (in the 3:30-6:30 timeframe). If it is in fact possible, I would love to be able to go to AK morning of the party, having FP there would help us maximize our time.
> 
> SO...since I've not seen anything stating how you would actually go about this, I'm guessing I could...
> Create a new MDE account, I could use DH's email
> Link just the party tickets
> Then I *should* be able to make FP just for the party day?
> 
> If the above is correct, then I would have the following ?s:
> Since there is no resort stay attached, FP at 30 days?
> Also, how would we get into the party. With the tickets? or MB?
> Same with using FP? Use the actual tickets to scan at the FP scanners?
> 
> Thanks for any help! We're really looking forward to our first MNSSHP!



Post #1
_FastPass+ FAQs_
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-faq-addendum.3538258/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/

*You need the 3rd link, not the addendum link, if you want 6 FP+ on the same day. *Read in its entirety. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## monique5

RAPstar said:


> Me and some of the friends going to the party only have a regular one day ticket for different days at the park and we were both able to make 6 FP's total. So for me, I have 3 on Saturday Sept 24 at DHS, and on the 25th when we're going to the party, I was able to make 3 at AK for all 4 of us going. So you should be able to make AK FP for your party day.



3 FP+ for each day, which is correct under your 1 personal MDE account. I believe the OP is trying to get 6 FP+ on the same day.


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *

_2 Days..... Question 9: The gravediggers and their graveyard float follow the Groundskeeper and his dog in Mickey's Boo-To-You Parade. _What other name are the Gravediggers called?

Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.


----------



## tink1957

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _2 Days..... Question 9: The gravediggers and their graveyard float follow the Groundskeeper and his dog in Mickey's Boo-To-You Parade. _What other name are the Gravediggers called?
> 
> Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.


Zombies


----------



## GleepGlorp

Hey all! I cant remember if I posted this(medication brain lol) but I'll be at the 9/20 party dressed as Dipper from Gravity Falls! It's gonna be my first party and I'm so excited. I'm trying to make a game plan but I have a feeling I'll just be overwhelmed and that plan will fly out the window haha I'm still super excited!!!


----------



## monique5

Just added friend to our Happy HalloWishes Premium Dessert Party on Halloween. Woo-hoo!


----------



## smitch425

I sooo badly want to answer that trivia question, but I don't think it's fair for me to play. Lol


----------



## Pawpsicle

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _2 Days..... Question 9: The gravediggers and their graveyard float follow the Groundskeeper and his dog in Mickey's Boo-To-You Parade. _What other name are the Gravediggers called?
> 
> Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.



Caretakers


----------



## monique5

smitch425 said:


> I sooo badly want to answer that trivia question, but I don't think it's fair for me to play. Lol



It would be fair.


----------



## WDWRook

How long are the lines really for the 7Dwarves and Jack/Sally?  Our current plan puts us lining up for 7Ds at 6:00 PM.  I know we will wait until 7:00 PM before they come out.  What time would you estimate we would be done with 7Ds?


EDIT:  Also, does the train run during the party so you can move quickly from Frontierland to the Circus area?


----------



## smitch425

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _2 Days..... Question 9: The gravediggers and their graveyard float follow the Groundskeeper and his dog in Mickey's Boo-To-You Parade. _What other name are the Gravediggers called?
> 
> Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.





monique5 said:


> It would be fair.



Alrighty then, they are the Deadly Dozen, and the best part of the parade.


----------



## Cluelyss

smitch425 said:


> Alrighty then, they are the Deadly Dozen, *and the best part of the parade*.


Agreed!!!


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *

_10 Days..... Question 1: _What date and year was the first “Official" Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?
Answer: October 31, 1995

_9 Days..... Question 2: Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade has a sequence from the Haunted Mansion which starts with the Groundskeeper and his dog. _What is the name of the Haunted Mansion Groundskeeper's dog?
Answer: Boney

_8 Days..... Question 3: _What year did Jack Skellington and Sally (from Tim Burton’s “The Nightmare Before Christmas”) make their first debut at MNSSHP?
Answer: 2013

_7 Days..... Question 4: _What characters were on the first MNSSHP Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card? And what was it titled?
Answer: Chip 'N Dale, Chip 'N Dale's Bag of Tricks 2012

_6 Days..... Question 5: _What year did Vanellope and Wreck-it Ralph first appear in Mickey’s Boo to you Parade?
Answer: 2014 

_5 Days..... Question 6: A hair-raising ride by the Headless Horseman himself begins the festivities, of Mickey’s Boo-To-You Parade. The Headless Horseman of Sleepy Hollow rides his ghostly black steed and carries his flickering jack-o-lantern. _What is the name of the Headless Horseman’s Horse?
Answer: Daredevil

_4 Days..... Question 7: The Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular debuted in 2015 during MNSSHP, 22 years after the Sanderson Sisters last appeared in Disney's 1993 film "Hocus Pocus." _Name the actresses that played the Sanderson’s sisters, and the characters they portrayed.
Answer: Bette Midler – Winifred, Kathy Najimy – Mary and Sarah Jessica Parker – Sarah

_3 Days..... Question 8: Winifred, Mary and Sarah star in The Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular. _Which Sanderson sister had an affair with Winfred’s boyfriend _in Disney's 1993 film "Hocus Pocus?" _
Answer: Sarah

_2 Days..... Question 9: The gravediggers and their graveyard float follow the Groundskeeper and his dog in Mickey's Boo-To-You Parade. _What other name are the Gravediggers called?

Answer: The Deadly Dozen

1 Point: @smitch425 - Congratulations!






MNSSHP 10D Countdown Trivia Score Card:
2 Points: @tink1957
1 Point: @Pawpsicle
1 Point: @HollyMD
1 Point: @iona
1 Point: @beesly
1 Point: @mdb78
1 Point: @Kristina685
1 Point: @smitch425


----------



## monique5

*Tomorrow is the 1st MNSSHP of 2016. 1 more trivia question. Who will be the winner? When will I post the question? What will the question be? This thread has been so much fun! More fun to come. Halloween is in 59D! *


----------



## goofynut41

Where is the 7 Dwarfs gonna be at?


----------



## RAPstar

What is the traveling speed of a North African swallow when carrying a coconut?


----------



## BrookieM2001

RAPstar said:


> What is the traveling speed of a North African swallow when carrying a coconut?





BAHAHAHAHAHA!!! THIS, exactly!!


----------



## Berlioz70

goofynut41 said:


> Where is the 7 Dwarfs gonna be at?


Storybook Circus, in the Calliope Tent - where Jack/Sally met last year.


----------



## dmc6469

Berlioz70 said:


> Storybook Circus, in the Calliope Tent - where Jack/Sally met last year.



My friend told me they would be in Fantasyland near their ride.  They changed them?  Dang it.  We have a FP+ at 4:30.  I was happy how quick I could leave the ride and line up for them


----------



## Veronique

Generally, how long were the lines for Jack/Sally and the 7 dwarfs? 1 hour each ?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Berlioz70 said:


> Storybook Circus, in the Calliope Tent - where Jack/Sally met last year.



Do you have any other character info?  Moved characters, added or taken away characters?


----------



## Lillian Gracey

My mom bought her MNSSHP ticket! Can't wait to show her how amazing this party is!


----------



## Berlioz70

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Do you have any other character info?  Moved characters, added or taken away characters?


I know of 2 additions, and 1 removal; it's still considered confidential until the first party.

With Tiana in the hall; that left an opening at the Glade so that triggered some movement.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Berlioz70 said:


> I know of 2 additions, and 1 removal; it's still considered confidential until the first party.
> 
> With Tiana in the hall; that left an opening at the Glade so that triggered some movement.



Additions are exciting!  Thanks for the tease, now I'm very excited!


----------



## otten

When will people attending the first party know which characters? 4pm? or 7pm? I'm three hours early here so I'll be stalking for updates lol.


----------



## dmc6469

is there a list of what characters will be there for the party yet?


----------



## kennythepirate

Berlioz70 said:


> I know of 2 additions, and 1 removal; it's still considered confidential until the first party.
> 
> With Tiana in the hall; that left an opening at the Glade so that triggered some movement.



Lost Anna and Elsa when Tiana moved in as well


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

This thread has been somewhat quiet today.  Kind of the calm before the storm.


----------



## vrajewski10513

So we're staying offsite the night we're going to MNSSHP. I was under the impression that at our 30 day mark we could make FP+ for 4-7pm. I wasn't able to so I called the MDE help line. The CM I spoke with told me that the MNSSHP ticket doesn't guarantee that I'll get into the park at 4pm so I'm not allowed to make FP+ for 4-7pm and said he couldn't help me....


----------



## kennythepirate

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> This thread has been somewhat quiet today.  Kind of the calm before the storm.


That's very literal here in Florida right now


----------



## Disneymom1126

vrajewski10513 said:


> So we're staying offsite the night we're going to MNSSHP. I was under the impression that at our 30 day mark we could make FP+ for 4-7pm. I wasn't able to so I called the MDE help line. The CM I spoke with told me that the MNSSHP ticket doesn't guarantee that I'll get into the park at 4pm so I'm not allowed to make FP+ for 4-7pm and said he couldn't help me....



I would call again - pretty sure the CM was wrong, sometimes they don't have the correct answers when you call in - you will get a different CM and hopefully they will be able to help!


----------



## dmc6469

vrajewski10513 said:


> So we're staying offsite the night we're going to MNSSHP. I was under the impression that at our 30 day mark we could make FP+ for 4-7pm. I wasn't able to so I called the MDE help line. The CM I spoke with told me that the MNSSHP ticket doesn't guarantee that I'll get into the park at 4pm so I'm not allowed to make FP+ for 4-7pm and said he couldn't help me....




In December, we stayed offsite and attended the Christmas party.  I had 3 FP+ before the party.  They let us in the park at 3:40 and my 1st PF+ was actually from 3:45-4:45 and I had no issue.  the CM told you wrong.


----------



## ammag

Disneymom1126 said:


> I would call again - pretty sure the CM was wrong, sometimes they don't have the correct answers when you call in - you will get a different CM and hopefully they will be able to help!



Today I was calling about a seperate technical issue and was also told I could not book. I said really because I did last year and I know people who did up until 6:30 for this next week....he went away, returned and said yes but not until 4 pm.


----------



## RAPstar

dmc6469 said:


> In December, we stayed offsite and attended the Christmas party.  I had 3 FP+ before the party.  They let us in the park at 3:40 and my 1st PF+ was actually from 3:45-4:45 and I had no issue.  the CM told you wrong.



We're staying off site and were able to make FP for AK in the morning on the day we have our MNSSHP tickets. Except for one of the 4 going (Mike, my CM friend) each has a one day ticket besides the party ticket, but FP on different days for other parks, and the ones on the party day were not made using my friend's CM pass. So you should be able to make FP for the party.


----------



## ammag

My FP day is tomorrow. Party October 2nd should I use a FP on Peter Pan? Thinking of using it in the 5:30-6:30 spot, as we will eat in fantasyland after. 

The other option is to FP haunted mansion, but also wait in like later in the night. 

Which would you do?


----------



## GaryDis

ammag said:


> My FP day is tomorrow. Party October 2nd should I use a FP on Peter Pan? Thinking of using it in the 5:30-6:30 spot, as we will eat in fantasyland after.
> 
> The other option is to FP haunted mansion, but also wait in like later in the night.
> 
> Which would you do?


Personally, neither, unless you've been on PP before (but since the renovations). The reason is that both are reported to have interesting queues that you'd miss using the FP, and unless you're constrained by other demands, you ought to be able to get through the standby lines during one of the parades.


----------



## kennythepirate

ammag said:


> My FP day is tomorrow. Party October 2nd should I use a FP on Peter Pan? Thinking of using it in the 5:30-6:30 spot, as we will eat in fantasyland after.
> 
> The other option is to FP haunted mansion, but also wait in like later in the night.
> 
> Which would you do?



Peter Pan's Flight by far!


----------



## kennythepirate

GaryDis said:


> Personally, neither, unless you've been on PP before (but since the renovations). The reason is that both are reported to have interesting queues that you'd miss using the FP, and unless you're constrained by other demands, you ought to be able to get through the standby lines during one of the parades.



You'll wait an hour or more for Peter Pan's Flight in order to see this queue or ride right at end of party


----------



## GaryDis

kennythepirate said:


> You'll wait an hour or more for Peter Pan's Flight in order to see this queue or ride right at end of party


Even during the first parade?


----------



## kennythepirate

GaryDis said:


> Even during the first parade?



Yes, PPF and 7DMT have lines until close to closing.  Use FP and see HM after dark when it's better anyway


----------



## GaryDis

kennythepirate said:


> Yes, PPF and 7DMT have lines until close to closing.  Use FP and see HM after dark when it's better anyway


Personally, I'm planning RD instead, but I have a separate daytime MK day set aside in addition to the party. 

But I stand corrected, and now the person asking this has better advice than mine.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Disneymom1126 said:


> I would call again - pretty sure the CM was wrong, sometimes they don't have the correct answers when you call in - you will get a different CM and hopefully they will be able to help!





dmc6469 said:


> In December, we stayed offsite and attended the Christmas party.  I had 3 FP+ before the party.  They let us in the park at 3:40 and my 1st PF+ was actually from 3:45-4:45 and I had no issue.  the CM told you wrong.





ammag said:


> Today I was calling about a seperate technical issue and was also told I could not book. I said really because I did last year and I know people who did up until 6:30 for this next week....he went away, returned and said yes but not until 4 pm.





RAPstar said:


> We're staying off site and were able to make FP for AK in the morning on the day we have our MNSSHP tickets. Except for one of the 4 going (Mike, my CM friend) each has a one day ticket besides the party ticket, but FP on different days for other parks, and the ones on the party day were not made using my friend's CM pass. So you should be able to make FP for the party.


I called back and got a very helpful CM wo was able to fix it for me!!


----------



## kennythepirate

GaryDis said:


> Personally, I'm planning RD instead, but I have a separate daytime MK day set aside in addition to the party.
> 
> But I stand corrected, and now the person asking this has better advice than mine.



Rope drop would be ideal.  Just answering based on 5:30pm on into party


----------



## ammag

kennythepirate said:


> You'll wait an hour or more for Peter Pan's Flight in order to see this queue or ride right at end of party


Thank you!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh, I just got some good info from my CM friend, but I can't share it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will after tomorrow's party. I will say that some rumors are spot on


----------



## kennythepirate

RAPstar said:


> Ugh, I just got some good info from my CM friend, but I can't share it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will after tomorrow's party. I will say that some rumors are spot on



Only thing that's still "secret" is who is in City Hall meet.  All else is already public knowledge.


----------



## RAPstar

kennythepirate said:


> Only thing that's still "secret" is who is in City Hall meet.  All else is already public knowledge.



Aw, darn. I wanted to have a secret finally. lol


----------



## Disneymom1126

Magic shots - I feel like some of these are new this year?!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-during-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## kennythepirate

7 Dwarfs
Aladdin and Abu
Alice, Mad Hatter, Queen of Hearts (White Rabbit usually does one set)
Ariel
Buzz and Lotso
Cinderella and Aurora
Cruella
Enchanted Tales with Belle
Gaston
Goofy
Jack Sparrow
Jack & Sally
Jafar
Jasmine and Genie
Merida
Mickey
Minnie, Daisy, Donald
Pooh, Eeyore, Piglet, Tigger
Rapunzel and Tiana
Snow White
Tarzan, Jane and Terk
Tinker Bell


----------



## RJstanis

kennythepirate said:


> Only thing that's still "secret" is who is in City Hall meet.  All else is already public knowledge.



Are y'all able to say tomorrow or not until party starts?


----------



## smitch425

kennythepirate said:


> 7 Dwarfs
> Aladdin and Abu
> Alice, Mad Hatter, Queen of Hearts (White Rabbit usually does one set)
> Ariel
> Buzz and Lotso
> Cinderella and Aurora
> Cruella
> Gaston
> Goofy
> Jack Sparrow
> Jack & Sally
> Jafar
> Jasmine and Genie
> Merida
> Mickey
> Minnie, Daisy, Donald
> Pooh, Eeyore, Piglet, Tigger
> Rapunzel and Tiana
> Tarzan, Jane and Terk
> Tinker Bell


So glad to see all of the Aladdin characters still on that list! Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

kennythepirate said:


> Lost Anna and Elsa when Tiana moved in as well



I completely forgot about the Frozen girls - I guess that's 3 removals.


----------



## RAPstar

Which one is City Hall again?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Who are the two new ones?  I've met all those before.


----------



## otten

Berlioz70 said:


> I completely forgot about the Frozen girls - I guess that's 3 removals.


Yay Genie is still in. My dd really wants to meet him.


----------



## kennythepirate

Berlioz70 said:


> I completely forgot about the Frozen girls - I guess that's 3 removals.



Sadly we are down 1


----------



## RJstanis

I see which one we lost. Bummer, was hoping to meet her since we haven't been the past 2 years when she has been there. Oh well, hopefully"mystery" meet will make up for it.


----------



## kennythepirate

RJstanis said:


> I see which one we lost. Bummer, was hoping to meet her since we haven't been the past 2 years when she has been there. Oh well, hopefully"mystery" meet will make up for it.


Ding Dong the Witch is dead


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

RJstanis said:


> I see which one we lost. Bummer, was hoping to meet her since we haven't been the past 2 years when she has been there. Oh well, hopefully"mystery" meet will make up for it.



Oh darn, is that the Hag?  She was a good meet, but I think she truly scared all the kids.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm very excited about the Headless Horseman photopass picture.

I wonder if the dwarves will have a shorter line this year if they are meeting in the circus tent.  I remember our specific parties last year, Jack and Sally's line went down to about 20 minutes later in the night.  I wondered if it was because you can't just casually walk by them, you have to know they were back there.


----------



## Kimberly Mitchell

Any of the princes there? Where will Minnie, Donald, and Daisy be?


----------



## Disneymom1126

kennythepirate said:


> Ding Dong the Witch is dead



Glad we met her last year!


----------



## Cluelyss

Disneymom1126 said:


> Glad we met her last year!


Booooooo. We are going Snow White costumes this year, and I was hoping for that photo opp


----------



## Disneymom1126

Cluelyss said:


> Booooooo. We are going Snow White costumes this year, and I was hoping for that photo opp



Oh no!  At least there's still the dwarfs!


----------



## kennythepirate

Kimberly Mitchell said:


> Any of the princes there? Where will Minnie, Donald, and Daisy be?



Princes are Christmas only now.  They cut them previously.  Seems to have fewer character count each year.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

kennythepirate said:


> Ding Dong the Witch is dead


Not when i'm there on halloween


----------



## vinotinto

Apologies for the completely non interesting question (after all the good character meet info). Last year, I ordered will call tickets and never even picked them up because they were automatically linked to my MB. But I see the tickets they've been sending are kind of cute. How long do they take to ship from the moment you order them? TIA!


----------



## DisFanEY

vinotinto said:


> Apologies for the completely non interesting question (after all the good character meet info). Last year, I ordered will call tickets and never even picked them up because they were automatically linked to my MB. But I see the tickets they've been sending are kind of cute. How long do they take to ship from the moment you order them? TIA!


I got my tickets within days of ordering!  Was surprised when I got the mail!


----------



## DiannaVM

I am glad that it seems as if most of the photopass magic shots are near each other. Saves time searching for them throughout the park. 

I am also very intrigued where Jack and Sally will go if the seven dwarves will meet at the tent this time. I can't wait!!

I have a question. I am not sure if it was on this thread or elsewhere on the boards, but I have heard that when trying to enter the park at 4, CM's may have mistakenly taken a park day off instead of just the plain party ticket, so now I am worried about just using our MB's to enter the park. Would it be best of I just carry my print out of the tickets in order to enter, or is this mistake so rare its not worth worrying about it?


----------



## monique5

kennythepirate said:


> 7 Dwarfs
> Aladdin and Abu
> Alice, Mad Hatter, Queen of Hearts (White Rabbit usually does one set)
> Ariel
> Buzz and Lotso
> Cinderella and Aurora
> Cruella
> Gaston
> Goofy
> Jack Sparrow
> Jack & Sally
> Jafar
> Jasmine and Genie
> Merida
> Mickey
> Minnie, Daisy, Donald
> Pooh, Eeyore, Piglet, Tigger
> Rapunzel and Tiana
> Tarzan, Jane and Terk
> Tinker Bell



@kennythepirate 

No Belle or Snow White? Of course, Anna & Elsa @ EP. Hate I'm going to miss the Old Hag, was looking forward to that. Rumor true about Liberty Square gazebo M&G?


----------



## kennythepirate

monique5 said:


> @kennythepirate
> 
> No Belle or Snow White? Of course, Anna & Elsa @ EP. Hate I'm going to miss the Old Hag, was looking forward to that. Rumor true about Liberty Square gazebo M&G?



Left off Snow, but Belle is Enchanted Tales.  Both can be seen during day


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Anyone else wanna guess who the 2 new characters are?  If nothing else we can amuse those few in the know.  I am going to guess that Maleficent and Snow Queen are returning.


----------



## NYMommy80

I was really hoping that the princes would be meeting and greeting with the princesses  (boo to me!)


----------



## Disneymom1126

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Anyone else wanna guess who the 2 new characters are?  If nothing else we can amuse those few in the know.  I am going to guess that Maleficent and Snow Queen are returning.



I like this game lol!  I think it will be a villain - let's go with Dr. facilier...just cause I think he would be fun to meet!


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *

_1 Day..... Question 10: _What characters were on the 2013 MNSSHP Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card? And what was the card titled?

Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *
> 
> _1 Day..... Question 10: _What characters were on the 2013 MNSSHP Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card? And what was the card titled?
> 
> Please remember to quote the post and reply correctly to earn a point.



Hitch hiking Ghosts, Phineas Ezra and Gus

The Haunted Mansion's Happy Haunting Grounds


----------



## Delgado

How late does SoMK stay open? Will they give out the event card before 7? Do photopass photographers keep taking shots when exiting at the park at close? I need magic shots, was hoping to get them at exit. I go tomorrow and still have so many questions! Ahhhh! So excited!


----------



## keishashadow

DiannaVM said:


> I am glad that it seems as if most of the photopass magic shots are near each other. Saves time searching for them throughout the park.
> 
> I am also very intrigued where Jack and Sally will go if the seven dwarves will meet at the tent this time. I can't wait!!
> 
> I have a question. I am not sure if it was on this thread or elsewhere on the boards, but I have heard that when trying to enter the park at 4, CM's may have mistakenly taken a park day off instead of just the plain party ticket, so now I am worried about just using our MB's to enter the park. Would it be best of I just carry my print out of the tickets in order to enter, or is this mistake so rare its not worth worrying about it?



You can check @ GS inside the park that day or your next park dayto verify the correct tix media was utilized.  Yes, it did happen often when system was rolled out, believe it's rare now.


----------



## kyomagi

Is there a list of rides that stay open during the party?  or are they all pretty much open?  I remember when i went in 2014 that a few of the rides were walk on, like Space and HM, about the same every year?


----------



## GaryDis

keishashadow said:


> You can check @ GS inside the park that day or your next park dayto verify the correct tix media was utilized.  Yes, it did happen often when system was rolled out, believe it's rare now.


The programming ought to be "If a special event ticket is available and can be used, then use it before using any other tickets."  I don't think it's that hard to get right, but who knows what the software looks like inside.


----------



## Delgado

keishashadow said:


> You can check @ GS inside the park that day or your next park dayto verify the correct tix media was utilized.  Yes, it did happen often when system was rolled out, believe it's rare now.


I was told yesterday if youre using your band your event ticket has to be prioritized for that day. Concierge does this I believe.


----------



## EvilQueen1

Hi everyone! How's the weather down there? Is the party still on for tonight?! Stay safe everyone!


----------



## ammag

FYI at 7:01 am this morning I was making FP reservations for my party date 10/2. The system gave me an error message for anything after 5:15. The only ticket I have right now is for the party, so it was not misinterpreting which ticket I was going to use. 
I had heard 5:30-6:30 was the last, but the latest I could get was 5:15. And Peter Pan was all gone at 30days, for the entire time!


----------



## ConnecticutFlea

I have an annual pass and a ticket for the party. If I link the party ticket to myself in MDE, can I make 3 FPs for the morning of the party day on my annual pass and an additional 3 FPs using my party ticket for MK after 4? Or do I need to use a different name for the party tickets to be able to get the additional 3 FPs and not use my magic bands?


----------



## Disneylover99

Can't wait for tonight!


----------



## kennythepirate

EvilQueen1 said:


> Hi everyone! How's the weather down there? Is the party still on for tonight?! Stay safe everyone!



Lots of rain, but supposed to clear this afternoon


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I'm so excited for everyone attending the 1st MNSSHP tonight!  I cannot wait to see the reports from everything!  I also am excited to see some reports/reviews from the Hallowishes Dessert Party.


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

Hope someone takes some good photos! I love seeing show photos from the halloween parties.


----------



## Kimberly Mitchell

I live like an hour from there and the rain is non-stop right now.


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *​
*Trivia Winner ----- @tink1957 *​
_10 Days..... Question 1: _What date and year was the first “Official" Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?
Answer: October 31, 1995

_9 Days..... Question 2: Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade has a sequence from the Haunted Mansion which starts with the Groundskeeper and his dog. _What is the name of the Haunted Mansion Groundskeeper's dog?
Answer: Boney

_8 Days..... Question 3: _What year did Jack Skellington and Sally (from Tim Burton’s “The Nightmare Before Christmas”) make their first debut at MNSSHP?
Answer: 2013

_7 Days..... Question 4: _What characters were on the first MNSSHP Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card? And what was it titled?
Answer: Chip 'N Dale, Chip 'N Dale's Bag of Tricks 2012

_6 Days..... Question 5: _What year did Vanellope and Wreck-it Ralph first appear in Mickey’s Boo to you Parade?
Answer: 2014 

_5 Days..... Question 6: A hair-raising ride by the Headless Horseman himself begins the festivities, of Mickey’s Boo-To-You Parade. The Headless Horseman of Sleepy Hollow rides his ghostly black steed and carries his flickering jack-o-lantern. _What is the name of the Headless Horseman’s Horse?
Answer: Daredevil

_4 Days..... Question 7: The Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular debuted in 2015 during MNSSHP, 22 years after the Sanderson Sisters last appeared in Disney's 1993 film "Hocus Pocus." _Name the actresses that played the Sanderson’s sisters, and the characters they portrayed.
Answer: Bette Midler – Winifred, Kathy Najimy – Mary and Sarah Jessica Parker – Sarah

_3 Days..... Question 8: Winifred, Mary and Sarah star in The Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular. _Which Sanderson sister had an affair with Winfred’s boyfriend _in Disney's 1993 film "Hocus Pocus?" _
Answer: Sarah

_2 Days..... Question 9: The gravediggers and their graveyard float follow the Groundskeeper and his dog in Mickey's Boo-To-You Parade. _What other name are the Gravediggers called?
Answer: The Deadly Dozen

_1 Day..... Question 10: _What characters were on the 2013 MNSSHP Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card? And what was the card titled?

Answer: The Hitchhiking Ghosts, The Haunted Mansion's Happy Haunting Grounds

1 Point: @OhioStateBuckeye - Congratulations!
 


MNSSHP 10D Countdown Trivia Score Card:
2 Points: @tink1957
1 Point: @Pawpsicle
1 Point: @HollyMD
1 Point: @iona
1 Point: @beesly
1 Point: @mdb78
1 Point: @Kristina685
1 Point: @smitch425
1 Point: @tink1957


----------



## Cluelyss

ammag said:


> FYI at 7:01 am this morning I was making FP reservations for my party date 10/2. The system gave me an error message for anything after 5:15. The only ticket I have right now is for the party, so it was not misinterpreting which ticket I was going to use.
> I had heard 5:30-6:30 was the last, but the latest I could get was 5:15. And Peter Pan was all gone at 30days, for the entire time!


An error, or nothing was available?


----------



## Cluelyss

ConnecticutFlea said:


> I have an annual pass and a ticket for the party. If I link the party ticket to myself in MDE, can I make 3 FPs for the morning of the party day on my annual pass and an additional 3 FPs using my party ticket for MK after 4? Or do I need to use a different name for the party tickets to be able to get the additional 3 FPs and not use my magic bands?


Still limited to 3 per day, per account. So you could only get 6 if you link the party ticket to a different account in MDX.


----------



## dmc6469

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Anyone else wanna guess who the 2 new characters are?  If nothing else we can amuse those few in the know.  I am going to guess that Maleficent and Snow Queen are returning.



Since I'm dressing up as Maleficent, I am praying for her


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Anyone else wanna guess who the 2 new characters are?  If nothing else we can amuse those few in the know.  I am going to guess that Maleficent and Snow Queen are returning.


Now that these ladies have "friends" over at Club Villain, seems like a very good guess!


----------



## BrookieM2001

ammag said:


> FYI at 7:01 am this morning I was making FP reservations for my party date 10/2. The system gave me an error message for anything after 5:15. The only ticket I have right now is for the party, so it was not misinterpreting which ticket I was going to use.
> I had heard 5:30-6:30 was the last, but the latest I could get was 5:15. And Peter Pan was all gone at 30days, for the entire time!



Our party day is also 10/2, and we got our FP a month ago, but Ive been checking on them daily since then because we wanted an earlier Enchanted Tales time. It seems that all the FP for 7DMT, Peter Pan, Enchanted Tales and HM are all gone for that day so far. I was going to watch and see what the 30 day FPers would snatch up too, it's interesting to watch! Hope you get what you want, keep checking! After 3 weeks of checking twice a day, we finally got our better time, so it DOES happen!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

ammag said:


> FYI at 7:01 am this morning I was making FP reservations for my party date 10/2. The system gave me an error message for anything after 5:15. The only ticket I have right now is for the party, so it was not misinterpreting which ticket I was going to use.
> I had heard 5:30-6:30 was the last, but the latest I could get was 5:15. And Peter Pan was all gone at 30days, for the entire time!



I also checked last night, not on party tickets, but on our APs and got the same thing. There was nothing at all available past 5.30 pm.  I guess Disney is trying to stop people from joining a line less than an hour before they want to sweep the park for non ticket holders.  Maybe my husband should try get off of work even earlier today. 

Who else is going to be there tonight? I was looking to see if there was a guest list somewhere on here - I know there was - but for the life of me I can't find it.


----------



## Cluelyss

2Tiggies said:


> Who else is going to be there tonight? I was looking to see if there was a guest list somewhere on here - I know there was - but for the life of me I can't find it.


http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2016-mnsshp-guest-list-thread.3495058/


----------



## Meg726

I totally missed the rule about no floor length dresses... I'm going as the Statue of Liberty... I am thinking of bringing safety pins so if the length is an issue, I can pin it up.  Do you think that will work or will I be denied?  I'm going to wear shorts and a tank underneath anyway so I could take it off if need be.  Looking forward to seeing some photos as people head to the first couple of parties!


----------



## HollyMD

monique5 said:


> *MNSSHP Trick-or-Treat Fun: 10D Countdown to the 1st MNSSHP *​
> *Trivia Winner ----- @tink1957 *​
> _10 Days..... Question 1: _What date and year was the first “Official" Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?
> Answer: October 31, 1995
> 
> _9 Days..... Question 2: Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade has a sequence from the Haunted Mansion which starts with the Groundskeeper and his dog. _What is the name of the Haunted Mansion Groundskeeper's dog?
> Answer: Boney
> 
> _8 Days..... Question 3: _What year did Jack Skellington and Sally (from Tim Burton’s “The Nightmare Before Christmas”) make their first debut at MNSSHP?
> Answer: 2013
> 
> _7 Days..... Question 4: _What characters were on the first MNSSHP Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card? And what was it titled?
> Answer: Chip 'N Dale, Chip 'N Dale's Bag of Tricks 2012
> 
> _6 Days..... Question 5: _What year did Vanellope and Wreck-it Ralph first appear in Mickey’s Boo to you Parade?
> Answer: 2014
> 
> _5 Days..... Question 6: A hair-raising ride by the Headless Horseman himself begins the festivities, of Mickey’s Boo-To-You Parade. The Headless Horseman of Sleepy Hollow rides his ghostly black steed and carries his flickering jack-o-lantern. _What is the name of the Headless Horseman’s Horse?
> Answer: Daredevil
> 
> _4 Days..... Question 7: The Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular debuted in 2015 during MNSSHP, 22 years after the Sanderson Sisters last appeared in Disney's 1993 film "Hocus Pocus." _Name the actresses that played the Sanderson’s sisters, and the characters they portrayed.
> Answer: Bette Midler – Winifred, Kathy Najimy – Mary and Sarah Jessica Parker – Sarah
> 
> _3 Days..... Question 8: Winifred, Mary and Sarah star in The Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular. _Which Sanderson sister had an affair with Winfred’s boyfriend _in Disney's 1993 film "Hocus Pocus?" _
> Answer: Sarah
> 
> _2 Days..... Question 9: The gravediggers and their graveyard float follow the Groundskeeper and his dog in Mickey's Boo-To-You Parade. _What other name are the Gravediggers called?
> Answer: The Deadly Dozen
> 
> _1 Day..... Question 10: _What characters were on the 2013 MNSSHP Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card? And what was the card titled?
> 
> Answer: The Hitchhiking Ghosts, The Haunted Mansion's Happy Haunting Grounds
> 
> 1 Point: @OhioStateBuckeye - Congratulations!
> View attachment 191527
> 
> 
> MNSSHP 10D Countdown Trivia Score Card:
> 2 Points: @tink1957
> 1 Point: @Pawpsicle
> 1 Point: @HollyMD
> 1 Point: @iona
> 1 Point: @beesly
> 1 Point: @mdb78
> 1 Point: @Kristina685
> 1 Point: @smitch425
> 1 Point: @tink1957




Cursed! I missed grabbing the last two questions! ha! Big congrats to @tink1957


----------



## otten

dmc6469 said:


> Since I'm dressing up as Maleficent, I am praying for her


I'm going as Maleficent too! Would be great if it's her. Planning on meeting Aurora though.


----------



## disney minnie

Can we buy tickets for tonight at the hotel or do we need to buy them at Disney Springs/park entrance? I've been putting off buying them because of the storm, but it seems like it should be fine now.


----------



## BattyKoda

disney minnie said:


> Can we buy tickets for tonight at the hotel or do we need to buy them at Disney Springs/park entrance? I've been putting off buying them because of the storm, but it seems like it should be fine now.



Last year we bought our tickets at our hotel, I would expect that you would be able to do the same.

Less than 8 hours until the first party! See you there.


----------



## seobaina

Can't wait for everyone's feedback. Have a great time x


----------



## keishashadow

ammag said:


> FYI at 7:01 am this morning I was making FP reservations for my party date 10/2. The system gave me an error message for anything after 5:15. The only ticket I have right now is for the party, so it was not misinterpreting which ticket I was going to use.
> I had heard 5:30-6:30 was the last, but the latest I could get was 5:15. And Peter Pan was all gone at 30days, for the entire time!



No worries, You'll be able to easily ride PP later in the evening if it's a priority.  Many focus more on party things during the event.

Booked my FP+ on day one, closer to 9 am.  1st arrival date of 10/1, 2nd on 10/10.

Latest time I could book was 5:30 pm - 6 pm, but only 1 day had that slot open

Able to book PP 3 nights, two @ 3:05 pm - 4:05 pm and the other @ 3:00 pm - 4:00 pm.

Didn't see any 7DMR open that time frame.  Even pirates was a challenge to work in starting after 4 pm.

Admit we are only doing the party one night and the MK the other two afternoons, departing @ 7 pm.  Like to have dinner and then watch the FW from BLT lounge.  My opinion is that the park itself tends to be do-able on party days but 4 - 7 pm can be really busy.  often will save our FP+ For that time period.


----------



## dmc6469

Whoever is going tonight, please post a photo of the popcorn bucket


----------



## dmc6469

Parade route.....for the last parade which direction is it going?  Gonna need good shots of it so planning on how it goes.  Will it be headed toward or away from the castle for the last parade?


----------



## mymommom

The "Toy Story Dance Party" is listed in Post #1 as occurring in Frontierland.  Can someone attending the Party tonight confirm this?  It doesn't seem to appear on the Official Party Map and I know my grandkids would love it!  Thanks and have a Great Time!


----------



## star04

Is this an error?  Probably last year's pricing?

http://www.wdwinfo.com/holidays/halloween.htm



_October 2016

October 2, 6
_

*Advance Purchase:*
_Adult: $86 + tax, Child: $81 + tax
_

*Same Day Purchase:*
_Adult: $95 + tax, Child: $90 + tax

October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 27
_

*Advance Purchase:*
_Adult: $91 + tax, Child: $86 + tax_


*Same Day Purchase:Adult: $79 + tax, Child: $74 + tax*


----------



## FLkid

Whoever is attending tonight's party could you please post a photo of your candy haul!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Cluelyss said:


> http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2016-mnsshp-guest-list-thread.3495058/



Thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

dmc6469 said:


> Parade route.....for the last parade which direction is it going?  Gonna need good shots of it so planning on how it goes.  Will it be headed toward or away from the castle for the last parade?


Starts in Frontierland both times.


----------



## dmc6469

Cluelyss said:


> Starts in Frontierland both times.




Great.  Thanks!!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Now that these ladies have "friends" over at Club Villain, seems like a very good guess!



What do you mean "Now that they have "friends" has the lineup recently changed since KtP report?


----------



## otten

FoxC63 said:


> What do you mean "Now that they have "friends" has the lineup recently changed since KtP report?



We're speculating on the one character that hasn't been announced.


----------



## smitch425

Nick and Judy join the pre parade dance crew http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/...crew-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## belleincanada

Question, for those who may know this!

My new hubby (!!!!) and I get in on Sept. 11th and that is a party night. If we go over to the Poly beach to watch Hallowishes fireworks, is the music piped in like they do with just OG Wishes?


----------



## CMNJ

belleincanada said:


> Question, for those who may know this!
> 
> My new hubby (!!!!) and I get in on Sept. 11th and that is a party night. If we go over to the Poly beach to watch Hallowishes fireworks, is the music piped in like they do with just OG Wishes?


Yes


----------



## goofynut41

Is there a list somewhere of Characters and where to find them?


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I'm waiting for the character list too - Don't worry @goofynut41 - take out your my Disney Experience App and refresh around 7 and we'll get the low down!

Everyone be safe tonight - have fun, and be patient it's the first one so it's going to be crowded - I WANT PHOTOS!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

belleincanada said:


> Question, for those who may know this!
> 
> My new hubby (!!!!) and I get in on Sept. 11th and that is a party night. If we go over to the Poly beach to watch Hallowishes fireworks, is the music piped in like they do with just OG Wishes?



I've actually been there when they haven't.  So hopefully they will, but they might not.


----------



## belleincanada

Good to know, thanks!

Also, I know it's probably been asked in this thread, but for my party date, what time am I allowed to be in costume? 4pm is the time that's sticking out in my head - is that right?

We're planning to do MK that day anyway, so I'm thinking we'll probably bring our costumes in with us, rent a locker for our costumes, and then change there as soon as we're allowed to be in costume.


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

Anyone doing the HalloWishes VIP package, please let us know if seating was preassigned!


----------



## FoxC63

belleincanada said:


> Question, for those who may know this!
> 
> My new hubby (!!!!) and I get in on Sept. 11th and that is a party night. If we go over to the Poly beach to watch Hallowishes fireworks, is the music piped in like they do with just OG Wishes?



I know this has absolutely nothing to do with your question but I was wondering what are you going to wear for the party.  I think your gown is amazing and you look so beautiful in it.  I hope you get your wish of being able to wear it when you meet the beast.


----------



## FoxC63

belleincanada said:


> Good to know, thanks!
> 
> Also, I know it's probably been asked in this thread, but for my party date, what time am I allowed to be in costume? 4pm is the time that's sticking out in my head - is that right?
> 
> We're planning to do MK that day anyway, so I'm thinking we'll probably bring our costumes in with us, rent a locker for our costumes, and then change there as soon as we're allowed to be in costume.



4pm


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> What do you mean "Now that they have "friends" has the lineup recently changed since KtP report?


"Friend" is the term used for a CM in a character role. Since both Maleficient and the Evil Queen are at CV, these roles have been cast, so would be an easy fit at the parties. That's all I was speculating.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> "Friend" is the term used for a CM in a character role. Since both Maleficient and the Evil Queen are at CV, these roles have been cast, so would be an easy fit at the parties. That's all I was speculating.



Thanks Cluelyss.  I've been trying to stay up to date but It's been a little busy @ home.  Also do you or anyone know where Dwarfs and Jack & Sally are meeting?  I see the rumors, I'm sure I missed a page or two regarding the response.  Thanks again you've always been quite helpful.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Thanks Cluelyss.  I've been trying to stay up to date but It's been a little busy @ home.  Also do you or anyone know where Dwarfs and Jack & Sally are meeting?  I see the rumors, I'm sure I missed a page or two regarding the response.  Thanks again you've always been quite helpful.


Dwarfs have been confirmed in Jack and Sally's old spot. No confirmed location for them yet. They used to meet at the front of the park, and looks like SOMEONE will be there....and this would be a much better location than Liberty Square.


----------



## FoxC63

*Food Allergy Info:*

Guests with food allergies can get a special teal bag that will designate them as having an allergy (teal is the color that represents food allergy awareness).  These bags can be picked up at Market Street, City Hall, Heritage House, Town Square Theater, or any of the trick or treat locations.  At the trick or treat stations, these guests will get a teal token, which can be redeemed for allergy-friendly treats and non-food items at Heritage House and Town Square Theater.  These are also the places to stop with any questions about the process.

City Hall will not be passing out allergy-friendly candy this year as they have done in the past.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

App has the Halloween characters listed!  Hmm, well on second look it has the dwarves names up, but nobody else yet.  The app has them slated to begin to meet at 615.  So basically they took over Sally and Jack's spot and their early appearance.


----------



## dmc6469

7 dwarfs will be my 1st stop.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

dmc6469 said:


> where on the app can we find it?  I'm not finding Halloween characters. (probably in front of me but I'm clueless)  LOL



Just the dwarves are listed so far, they start to meet at 615, you'll need to show a wristband to get in line.  They are listed under 'characters' at MK.


----------



## belleincanada

FoxC63 said:


> I know this has absolutely nothing to do with your question but I was wondering what are you going to wear for the party.  I think your gown is amazing and you look so beautiful in it.  I hope you get your wish of being able to wear it when you meet the beast.



You're so sweet, thank you! I love my Belle gown. Unfortunately with the costume rules that costumes cannot touch the ground, I probably won't get let in with it  So, I'm going as Village Belle - I have my wig and just had my first fitting for the dress! I hope it comes back as gorgeous as I dreamed it.


----------



## dmc6469

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Just the dwarves are listed so far, they start to meet at 615, you'll need to show a wristband to get in line.  They are listed under 'characters' at MK.



OOhhh, they're starting them early.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

dmc6469 said:


> 7 dwarfs will be my 1st stop.



It's a smart strat.  Last year, we would line up for Jack and Sally around 4:30/5, then they'd come out around 6, we'd meet them and go jump in another popular character's line.   That way you have one of the more popular meet and greets out of the way before the party even starts.


----------



## FoxC63

belleincanada said:


> You're so sweet, thank you! I love my Belle gown. Unfortunately with the costume rules that costumes cannot touch the ground, I probably won't get let in with it  So, I'm going as Village Belle - I have my wig and just had my first fitting for the dress! I hope it comes back as gorgeous as I dreamed it.



You could change and wear it just for the photo.  Many people cannot wear masks as they enter but during photos they can.  Just a thought, I think it's worth doing.  Then I would change into Village Belle and get another photo taken!


----------



## HollyMD

Does Jack Sparrow come out early? Seems I read he is usually late.....


----------



## FoxC63

He's always late but a lot of fun too!


----------



## MrsBB

Disneymom1126 said:


> Magic shots - I feel like some of these are new this year?!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-during-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/



Thank you for posting! Looks amazing...will the photographer doing the Headless Horseman shot at the main entrance to MK do this automatically or do you have to specifically ask?


Also, does anyone know if I've selected 'Will call' but am already staying onsite, and can see the MNSSHP showing on my MB, do I still have to do 'will call'? Sorry, first party!


----------



## FoxC63

Regarding the photos - you have to ask.


----------



## HollyMD

FoxC63 said:


> He's always late but a lot of fun too!



This is my niece's main request for the party!


----------



## MrsBB

FoxC63 said:


> Regarding the photos - you have to ask.



Thank you


----------



## HollyMD

I'm glad you asked that @MrsBB, because I just assumed they automatically did it as well!


----------



## ktlm

FoxC63 said:


> Also do you or anyone know where Dwarfs and Jack & Sally are meeting? .



I just checked MDE and Jack and Sally are now listed as appearing at the Liberty Square gazebo starting at 6:30.  Looks like they are taking over Tiana's old spot, and still coming out early.


----------



## FoxC63

Always ask as they do different things, you might be able to get one photographer a few different pictures.  I found an amazing photographer who took four different Magic Shots.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ktlm said:


> I just checked MDE and Jack and Sally are now listed as appearing at the Liberty Square gazebo starting at 6:30.  Looks like they are taking over Tiana's old spot, and still coming out early.



Ugh that line will be insane.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

This is kind of funny that we're getting all the characters piecemeal, probably has to depend on when they start meeting.  Dwarves start at 615, they showed up on the app about half an hour ago.  Now we've got Jack and Sally, so maybe in another half hour we'll get everyone else.


----------



## FoxC63

ktlm said:


> I just checked MDE and Jack and Sally are now listed as appearing at the Liberty Square gazebo starting at 6:30.  Looks like they are taking over Tiana's old spot, and still coming out early.



Thanks for that!  Woof it will be difficult to meet them and then the Dwarfs without waiting a long time!


----------



## Anchored

Jack and Sally are already meeting. We are in line. They are in the gazebo


----------



## MrsBB

HollyMD said:


> I'm glad you asked that @MrsBB, because I just assumed they automatically did it as well!



Thanks, I just thought they would with it being for party evenings - but good to know as I'd hate to assume then get back and look at our pics, realise it wasn't there! 



FoxC63 said:


> Always ask as they do different things, you might be able to get one photographer a few different pictures.  I found an amazing photographer who took four different Magic Shots.



Always good to know, will remember to ask in future. Had random magic shots before but thought it was just the odd one or two that could do them.


----------



## FoxC63

Anchored said:


> Jack and Sally are already meeting. We are in line. They are in the gazebo



Did you see the popcorn bucket?


----------



## FoxC63

MrsBB said:


> Thanks, I just thought they would with it being for party evenings - but good to know as I'd hate to assume then get back and look at our pics, realise it wasn't there!
> 
> 
> 
> Always good to know, will remember to ask in future. Had random magic shots before but thought it was just the odd one or two that could do them.



Look for the photographers with tripod - search them out first


----------



## FoxC63

HollyMD said:


> This is my niece's main request for the party!



Lines do get long for him.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Anchored said:


> Jack and Sally are already meeting. We are in line. They are in the gazebo



Thanks!  Please keep sending live updates!  Wonder if this means they started at 5.  Are there a lot of other people in the line?  If you want to meet the dwarves you should head there next, MDE says they start meeting at 615.


----------



## ktlm

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ugh that line will be insane.



It doesn't seem like that area is as well suited for a huge line as their last 2 locations.



Anchored said:


> Jack and Sally are already meeting. We are in line. They are in the gazebo



Wow!  That is really early!  That is great for you!  I wonder if they will stick with coming out that early.

Edited-- I went and checked my posts from last year (we went 3 times last year) and it looks like they were pretty consistently coming out between 5 and 5:30 last year.  Glad to hear, they may be showing up early this year too!


----------



## FoxC63

ktlm said:


> I just checked MDE and Jack and Sally are now listed as appearing at the Liberty Square gazebo starting at 6:30.  Looks like they are taking over Tiana's old spot, and still coming out early.



So Monique was right!  She stated this weeks ago.


----------



## Anchored

FoxC63 said:


> Did you see the popcorn bucket?


I walked past a popcorn cart and saw something bucket sized that looked like Mickey dressed like a vampire. Not sure if that was it


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I already got the dwarfs and Jack & Sally - I'm hoping for more villians!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> Anyone doing the HalloWishes VIP package, please let us know if seating was preassigned!


And how the view is and what time you showed up for the parade and how crowded it is!!  Hoping to be able to show up around 8:15 or even 8:20 for the parade with the package as long as people are reporting that the parade viewing isn't crowded.  Please and thank you!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

CampbellzSoup said:


> I already got the dwarfs and Jack & Sally - I'm hoping for more villians!


What time did u get in line for Jack and Sally? Or do you mean you have previously seen them?  Sorry, I am very excited tonight!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

CampbellzSoup said:


> I already got the dwarfs and Jack & Sally - I'm hoping for more villians!



I just want to see who the 2 new/different characters are


----------



## FoxC63

CampbellzSoup said:


> I already got the dwarfs and Jack & Sally - I'm hoping for more villians!



Go to Club Villain at HS - more one on one time with them.


----------



## SarahSnow

Will there an official MNSHHP review thread? Or should I come back here for party reviews?


----------



## simnia

Anchored said:


> Jack and Sally are already meeting. We are in line. They are in the gazebo



Thanks for sharing this live info.  What time did you get in line for them?


----------



## FoxC63

SarahSnow said:


> Will there an official MNSHHP review thread? Or should I come back here for party reviews?


Post here!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

@Anchored - thanks for your live updates - we appreciate them.


----------



## MrsBB

FoxC63 said:


> Look for the photographers with tripod - search them out first



Great advice!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Anchored said:


> Jack and Sally are already meeting. We are in line. They are in the gazebo





Anchored said:


> Jack and Sally are already meeting. We are in line. They are in the gazebo


what time did you get in their line?  Was it crazy before 4:30?  Trying to decide my plan of attack and if I need to adjust my FP for Ariel At 4:10.  We're dressing up as Ariel, Eric and Flounder and want that pic!!!


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyLove2015 said:


> what time did you get in their line?  Was it crazy before 4:30?  Trying to decide my plan of attack and if I need to adjust my FP for Ariel At 4:10.  We're dressing up as Ariel, Eric and Flounder and want that pic!!!



I would keep that as your costumes will be in perfect condition but once things take off anything can happen


----------



## Anchored

DisneyLove2015 said:


> what time did you get in their line?  Was it crazy before 4:30?  Trying to decide my plan of attack and if I need to adjust my FP for Ariel At 4:10.  We're dressing up as Ariel, Eric and Flounder and want that pic!!!



We wandered over at 5:05 planning to wait and they were already meeting. I have no idea what time they started


----------



## Elionwy

I saw in the event description that there will be special cupcakes for the event at a few locations... will these only be available during the party? we will be at MK on two event days when we don't have event tickets. I might be tempted to try one before we hope to another park...


----------



## ChasRN

DisneyLove2015 said:


> And how the view is and what time you showed up for the parade and how crowded it is!!  Hoping to be able to show up around 8:15 or even 8:20 for the parade with the package as long as people are reporting that the parade viewing isn't crowded.  Please and thank you!



I'm also interested in where you picked up the credentials for the dessert party.  The email I received said at will call, while the info on the website says at the Tomorrowland Terrace.


----------



## FoxC63

Anchored said:


> We wandered over at 5:05 planning to wait and they were already meeting. I have no idea what time they started



How was the line?  How are the crowds overall?


----------



## FoxC63

ChasRN said:


> I'm also interested in where you picked up the credentials for the dessert party.  The email I received said at will call, while the info on the website says at the Tomorrowland Terrace.



Follow the directions on your email confirmation.  Disney's website has been having issues as reported earlier.


----------



## MrsBB

ChasRN said:


> I'm also interested in where you picked up the credentials for the dessert party.  The email I received said at will call, while the info on the website says at the Tomorrowland Terrace.



I only booked this a couple of days ago, and the location is listed as Tomorrowland Terrace on my email? Maybe it's changed hence the website info?


----------



## FoxC63

MrsBB said:


> I only booked this a couple of days ago, and the location is listed as Tomorrowland Terrace on my email? Maybe it's changed hence the website info?



No.  Follow your email confirmation.


----------



## Anchored

FoxC63 said:


> How was the line?  How are the crowds overall?



Line is moving fast because they aren't signing. They have autograph cards. I'm more than halfway to them from where I started. I'll guess we'll wait an hour or less


----------



## ktlm

The MDE app is now showing Abu, Genie, Captain Jack, Cruella, Jafar, Jane, Lotso, Queen of Hearts, Mad Hatter, Tarzan and Terk. All pretty much in the same spots as last year.  The Tarzan group is back on Adventureland Terrace.

Tweedledum and Tweedledee have been added by the Tea Cups.  I wonder if that is the 2 new they were talking about.  I was hoping for more Villians!!!  WE WANT MALEFICENT BACK!!!!


----------



## Disneylover99

Elionwy said:


> I saw in the event description that there will be special cupcakes for the event at a few locations... will these only be available during the party? we will be at MK on two event days when we don't have event tickets. I might be tempted to try one before we hope to another park...


We went to Gaston's for a cupcake, but they said we were 8 minutes too early and they wouldn't start serving til 5pm.


----------



## FoxC63

Anchored said:


> Line is moving fast because they aren't signing. They have autograph cards. I'm more than halfway to them from where I started. I'll guess we'll wait an hour or less



Woof!  That's a long time.  Are you alone, can you take a look see while your family/friend holds the line?


----------



## FoxC63

SarahSnow said:


> Will there an official MNSHHP review thread? Or should I come back here for party reviews?



Where are you now?  What do you see?


----------



## Anchored

FoxC63 said:


> Woof!  That's a long time.  Are you alone, can you take a look see while your family/friend holds the line?



I was planning to wait 2+ hours so it's all good. It's just me & my 7 year old daughter. She's welcoming the break from walking


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> We went to Gaston's for a cupcake, but they said we were 8 minutes too early and they wouldn't start serving til 5pm.



  be sure to get yours, they have sold out before.


----------



## MrsBB

ChasRN said:


> I'm also interested in where you picked up the credentials for the dessert party.  The email I received said at will call, while the info on the website says at the Tomorrowland Terrace.





FoxC63 said:


> No.  Follow your email confirmation.




As previously posted by @ChasRN, the website states the same as my booking email; location Tomorrowland Terrace. However, ChasRN's email states the 'Will Call' location. What I was trying to say, is that I only booked a day or so ago. And if ChasRN booked sometime ago, they may have changed the location, so all new email confirmations AND the website may have changed, if you see what I mean.


----------



## FoxC63

Anchored said:


> I was planning to wait 2+ hours so it's all good. It's just me & my 7 year old daughter. She's welcoming the break from walking



What costumes are you wearing?  Do you see other peoples costumes?


----------



## SarahSnow

FoxC63 said:


> Where are you now?  What do you see?



I'm not there now. My party isn't until later this month. I was just wondering to see how it was going for everyone this year.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Wow, if the Tweedles are there does that mean you'll get 6 characters at the Teacups?  Alice, White Rabbit, Queen of Hearts, Mad Hatter and the Tweedles.


----------



## ChasRN

MrsBB said:


> As previously posted by @ChasRN, the website states the same as my booking email; location Tomorrowland Terrace. However, ChasRN's email states the 'Will Call' location. What I was trying to say, is that I only booked a day or so ago. And if ChasRN booked sometime ago, they may have changed the location, so all new email confirmations AND the website may have changed, if you see what I mean.



I did book the Hallowishes Dessert Party awhile ago.


----------



## FoxC63

MrsBB said:


> As previously posted by @ChasRN, the website states the same as my booking email; location Tomorrowland Terrace. However, ChasRN's email states the 'Will Call' location. What I was trying to say, is that I only booked a day or so ago. And if ChasRN booked sometime ago, they may have changed the location, so all new email confirmations AND the website may have changed, if you see what I mean.



I completely understand.  But, you should always stick to what YOUR email is stating not someone else who may have booked one day before or after.  Everything changes at Disney, but the info on your email is current.


----------



## star04

Anyone with long dresses (not touching the ground)?  What do you plan on wearing if you are dressing as Wendy?


----------



## CMNJ

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wow, if the Tweedles are there does that mean you'll get 6 characters at the Teacups?  Alice, White Rabbit, Queen of Hearts, Mad Hatter and the Tweedles.


Last year there were 2 separate lines. One for Alice and Mad Hatter and one for the Queen of Hearts. You had to wait twice to get both pictures. I beleive the white rabbit only comes out for 1 set per night (based on what I read here as we did not see him last year).


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wow, if the Tweedles are there does that mean you'll get 6 characters at the Teacups?  Alice, White Rabbit, Queen of Hearts, Mad Hatter and the Tweedles.



Now that would be one heck of a long line! Woof!


----------



## FoxC63

SarahSnow said:


> I'm not there now. My party isn't until later this month. I was just wondering to see how it was going for everyone this year.



Ugh!  You had me fooled!  Darn!  We need more eyes!


----------



## MrsBB

ChasRN said:


> I did book the Hallowishes Dessert Party awhile ago.





FoxC63 said:


> I completely understand.  But, you should always stick to what YOUR email is stating not someone else who may have booked one day before or after.  Everything changes at Disney, but the info on your email is current.



Yep, completely agree. 

ChasRN, when is your night? If mine is first, happy to report back where the location was, and ask the CM if its always that location, if it helps?


----------



## HollyMD

I saw on the MDE app that Jack Sparrow meets from 7-7:45- is he not there most of the night like the other characters?


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> I completely understand.  But, you should always stick to what YOUR email is stating not someone else who may have booked one day before or after.  Everything changes at Disney, but the info on your email is current.



Also note Disney will contact you via email if things change.


----------



## ktlm

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wow, if the Tweedles are there does that mean you'll get 6 characters at the Teacups?  Alice, White Rabbit, Queen of Hearts, Mad Hatter and the Tweedles.



That would be a great group pic!  They have done that with Cinderella at MVMCP (we have a pic with her, Prince Charming, Lady Tremaine and the Stepsisters), but more often than not it is a partial group that trades off with the other group- or like last year where there was one line for the Queen of Hearts and a separate line for Alice and the Mad Hatter. Can't wait for someone to report!


----------



## ChasRN

MrsBB said:


> Yep, completely agree.
> 
> ChasRN, when is your night? If mine is first, happy to report back where the location was, and ask the CM if its always that location, if it helps?




Mine is on 9/25.  If your date is before mine, that would be great!  Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

HollyMD said:


> I saw on the MDE app that Jack Sparrow meets from 7-7:45- is he not there most of the night like the other characters?



Yes. Sorry that was vague.  Jack is always out at every party. He's just late but he's very generous with his time.  He's a great character of M&G's unlike the Dwarfs who do nothing but sit there.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

HollyMD said:


> I saw on the MDE app that Jack Sparrow meets from 7-7:45- is he not there most of the night like the other characters?



Some of the characters will leave for the parades   Or it could just be a 15 minute break.


----------



## MrsBB

ChasRN said:


> Mine is on 9/25.  If your date is before mine, that would be great!  Thanks!




Mines 9/20 so just before, but still - I'll definitely ask if that's the permanent location once I locate the right one - I intend to ask at 'Will Call' at the front of the park just in case as I'd hate to have to double back, especially in party crowds! lol But will be sure to post here once I know


----------



## FoxC63

MrsBB said:


> Mines 9/20 so just before, but still - I'll definitely ask if that's the permanent location once I locate the right one - I intend to ask at 'Will Call' at the front of the park just in case as I'd hate to have to double back, especially in party crowds! lol But will be sure to post here once I know



Great idea!  Will Call is usually for those who want to purchase for same day or for those who purchased the night before.


----------



## FoxC63

It's soo quite.  Where are all our dis'ers who are at the party?


----------



## otten

Looks like they've added Belle!


----------



## smitch425

otten said:


> Looks like they've added Belle!


As a separate meet or her usual meet at her show?


----------



## FoxC63

easywdw - Josh is there!


Edit - Very tight security!


----------



## otten

smitch425 said:


> As a separate meet or her usual meet at her show?



It seems like a meet and greet? In the app it specifically says MNNSHP and has a time of 7:30-8:15, similar to what a lot of the other party characters have. And, it wasn't there when I first checked the app, still had her meeting only in Epcot.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

So excited if this is true!!


----------



## otten

DisneyLove2015 said:


> So excited if this is true!! View attachment 191599



It's also not showing on the map as being the same location as ETwB


----------



## FoxC63

2016 Treat Bags - plastic Views Front & Back


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Should note this is NOT showing her at ETWB.  It's showing her near Gaston's tavern.


----------



## Disneymom1126

FoxC63 said:


> easywdw - Josh is there!
> View attachment 191596
> 
> Edit - Very tight security!



I think he actually retweeted that from someone else, but Twitter is also a great place to look for updates!


----------



## Anchored

Our Facebook live video. Wifi is spotty


----------



## keishashadow

FoxC63 said:


> Great idea!  Will Call is usually for those who want to purchase for same day or for those who purchased the night before.



Or those who booked via DVC discount (possibly AP not sure tho as DVC is usually larger discount).

wish they'd ship the tix but last several years have been told only a will call # is being provided.   we then have to show up with our confirmation # & photo ID.  I plan on doing so earlier in the trip at GS inside the MK where there is Air Conditioning.  I waiting so long for my AP outside of MK in August @ will call in brutal heat.  

don't understand how the party tix can be linked to my MDE account, I ordered them via a call to member services, and yet I still have to wait in a line to pick them up. 

Thanks for the vent, carry on lol

Jmho but depending on what time the picture was taken above of security line, it doesn't look all that bad.  Was wondering though, would think it'd be a good idea for extra security line for party goers...the way they had them line up at the far right turnstyle type of think pre 4 pm in the past.  Probably not feasible with current set up but something to consider.


----------



## keishashadow

Anchored said:


> Our Facebook live video. Wifi is spotty



Did they already start Jack & Sally?!?  Where are they this year.  Last back in the 'tent' in fantasyland area and a long wait even when we joined line shortly after 6pm.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

keishashadow said:


> Did they already start Jack & Sally?!?  Where are they this year.  Last back in the 'tent' in fantasyland area and a long wait even when we joined line shortly after 6pm.



They are meeting in the gazebo that Tiana and Naveen used to meet in.  It is near the Christmas shop in Liberty Square.


----------



## SarahSnow

keishashadow said:


> Did they already start Jack & Sally?!?  Where are they this year.  Last back in the 'tent' in fantasyland area and a long wait even when we joined line shortly after 6pm.



Saw a live video posted 30 mins ago of them meeting Jack and Sally


----------



## Anchored

keishashadow said:


> Did they already start Jack & Sally?!?  Where are they this year.  Last back in the 'tent' in fantasyland area and a long wait even when we joined line shortly after 6pm.


They opened their line at 5:00


----------



## FoxC63

Anchored said:


> They opened their line at 5:00



How long would you say you waited to see Jack & Sally?  Where are you going next?


----------



## FoxC63

Disneymom1126 said:


> I think he actually retweeted that from someone else, but Twitter is also a great place to look for updates!



For me it doesn't matter who took the picture, just seeing the crowd, people who did or didn't dress up - was enough.


----------



## fifthdimensiondweller

So my husband came home from work today and surprised me a Disney Weekend at the end of the month with MNSSHP! I'm really excited but I've never been during MNSSHP so can someone give me a run-down of what exactly it is and what to expect? Also what exactly are the costume guidelines for adults? Thanks!


----------



## Anchored

FoxC63 said:


> How long would you say you waited to see Jack & Sally?  Where are you going next?


I waited 58 minutes 
I am in line for Cruella now. She hasn't come out yet


----------



## garthbarth1

For the headless horseman photo, is it after you enter the park? Its says main entrance to MK? Where is that exactly? Before the tunnels? Thanks for any help!


----------



## FoxC63

Anchored said:


> I waited 58 minutes
> I am in line for Cruella now. She hasn't come out yet



Did you pick up your Sorcerer of the Magic Card yet?  Planning on meeting other characters?


----------



## Anchored

Popcorn bucket for the poster who asked


----------



## FoxC63

*At 5pm line for Jack & Sally 



90minutes later half way across the bridge.

*

*


*


----------



## 2forMe

I believe there is a main thread for this year's party...a search should be easy to find.


----------



## fifthdimensiondweller

Thank you!


----------



## fifthdimensiondweller

Hey all! Just got surprised with tickets for Sept 25! So excited! What can I expect? I've never been!


----------



## mort1331

Expect a hallowing good time. Love the Parade and watch it twice, also the fireworks are good. Forget the calories and enjoy the treats. If your hooked on getting a few hard to get M&G then you might want to line up early.
Dress up, over half do and enjoy.


----------



## SugarRush

Anchored said:


> Popcorn bucket for the poster who asked


Oh my he's adorable


----------



## FoxC63

fifthdimensiondweller said:


> Hey all! Just got surprised with tickets for Sept 25! So excited! What can I expect? I've never been!



Ha!  Sit back and enjoy the party just got started!


----------



## garthbarth1

This will be our 10th party this year! Cant wait!


----------



## FoxC63

SugarRush said:


> Oh my he's adorable



This was also sold during 2015


----------



## garthbarth1

Oh that bucket is so cute!


----------



## FoxC63

Meet Minnie!


----------



## monique5

ktlm said:


> I just checked MDE and Jack and Sally are now listed as appearing at the Liberty Square gazebo starting at 6:30.  Looks like they are taking over Tiana's old spot, and still coming out early.


Rumor was true.


----------



## RAPstar

You didn't get this from me. Just pretend this doesn't exist. I'm not talking about anything. What picture, I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## old feller

garthbarth1 said:


> This will be our 10th party this year! Cant wait!


How do you do hallow-wishes ?   First time going and want it to be a good view. Is it pretty crowded. Teach me the way halloween lover


----------



## monique5

ChasRN said:


> I'm also interested in where you picked up the credentials for the dessert party.  The email I received said at will call, while the info on the website says at the Tomorrowland Terrace.



Tomorrowland Terrance now. Hopefully someone will confirm.


----------



## FoxC63

RAPstar said:


> You didn't get this from me. Just pretend this doesn't exist. I'm not talking about anything. What picture, I have no idea what you're talking about.



Nice!  Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

Haunted Mansion Walk on - I don't think so!


----------



## smitch425

RAPstar said:


> You didn't get this from me. Just pretend this doesn't exist. I'm not talking about anything. What picture, I have no idea what you're talking about.


Lol! So is Abu there or not? Anyone know? This is critical. I'm trying to follow along, but my daughter is marching tonight (and killing it so far! ), so it's hard to keep up.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> I completely understand.  But, you should always stick to what YOUR email is stating not someone else who may have booked one day before or after.  Everything changes at Disney, but the info on your email is current.



As of yesterday, T&C indicate TT. Website too. Things change.


----------



## otten

smitch425 said:


> Lol! So is Abu there or not? Anyone know? This is critical. I'm trying to follow along, but my daughter is marching tonight (and killing it so far! ), so it's hard to keep up.



He is listed in the app


----------



## garthbarth1

LOL! Well, we actually watch BOTH parades because it is AMAZING! Get there early so you can see the headless horseman ride! He is magnificent! We always check the weather, if there is a chance of rain, catch the first parade to ensure you get to see it in case the second gets canceled by rain. We watch it from Adventure Land where it starts so then as it finished we can hit the other rides. Hallo-wishes is BY FAR the most amazing fireworks you will see (IMHO). We have no problem getting right up in the center in front of the castle to watch them. We get there about 30 minutes early. The candy is AMAZING! High quality...dont be daunted by long lines, the move quickly. The hand out premium candy (MMS, Reeses, Snickers, Starburst) If you are a candy lover like me you will be in heaven. We enjoy the rides, but mainly focus on all the Halloween themed things going on, and rides are secondary for us since we have been so much! We also do not a sit down meal that night...dont want to waste party time! We usually eat at Caseys of Pecos Bills. Haunted Mansion is a MUST DO as it feels extra creepy!!! Ahhh you will have so much fun!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> As of yesterday, T&C indicate TT. Website too. Things change.


That what her email said too.


----------



## garthbarth1

Wow love seeing all the pics!


----------



## RAPstar

smitch425 said:


> Lol! So is Abu there or not? Anyone know? This is critical. I'm trying to follow along, but my daughter is marching tonight (and killing it so far! ), so it's hard to keep up.



He's small, but I think he's on Aladdin's shoulder on the map, so yes? He's on my list too. And Jafar. Other than that I've met every single character there at some point so I'm mostly gonna fixate on rides and candy


----------



## FoxC63

I think some rides will be walk on later in the evening after the parents leave with their small kids, but it will be a small window to jump on all the rides.  The popular rides will have waits all night long.  For those who have stated *all rides* were Walk On - pictures are worth more. I agree to disagree with you. 
It's raining tonight and even with that these rides won't be walk on for at least two or three hours.


----------



## FoxC63

These people made it through and look at the length of his cape!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

That line is longer then when i went on halloween for haunted mansion... by tons....


----------



## Anchored

Pumpkin spice cupcake at gastons tavern


----------



## Anchored

We walked on haunted mansion at 4:00. That line is crazy


----------



## smitch425

otten said:


> He is listed in the app





RAPstar said:


> He's small, but I think he's on Aladdin's shoulder on the map, so yes? He's on my list too. And Jafar. Other than that I've met every single character there at some point so I'm mostly gonna fixate on rides and candy



Thanks, y'all! The map is hard to see on my dying phone. Lol 
Can't wait to read the rest of the updates after the game.


----------



## FoxC63

We went on rides between 11-12 and had no issues, but that did NOT include Mine Train.


----------



## Disneymom1126

RAPstar said:


> You didn't get this from me. Just pretend this doesn't exist. I'm not talking about anything. What picture, I have no idea what you're talking about.



If you did know what I was talking about would you say letter "N" is the friends from the hundred acre wood? I can't tell from the picture but the location looks about right!


----------



## Anchored

I can confirm Belle is meeting with gaston in her blue & white outfit


----------



## FoxC63

smitch425 said:


> Thanks, y'all! The map is hard to see on my dying phone. Lol
> Can't wait to read the rest of the updates after the game.



It's not your phone smitch, it's the map.  It's hard to read - though I'm grateful for it, I can't read it very well.


----------



## FoxC63

*Here’s a better photo of the Hocus Pocus LE Pin – Good luck getting that! *


----------



## FoxC63

RAPstar said:


> You didn't get this from me. Just pretend this doesn't exist. I'm not talking about anything. What picture, I have no idea what you're talking about.



Would it be too much trouble to ask for another picture of your map.  It's a little hard to read.  TIA!


----------



## ammag

FeralCatRogue said:


> That line is longer then when i went on halloween for haunted mansion... by tons....



Definitely! We fast passed it around 6pm that night, low line and then around 11:20 no line at all!


----------



## FoxC63

I totally agree. Rides are very easy after 11pm.


----------



## Poohsmommi

We always spend the day in the park to take care of all of the rides, then use the party time for parades, shows, etc.  Easy for us since we are passholders, and if you can swing it, that is really what you should do.


----------



## hiroMYhero

fifthdimensiondweller said:


> So my husband came home from work today and surprised me a Disney Weekend at the end of the month with MNSSHP! I'm really excited but I've never been during MNSSHP so can someone give me a run-down of what exactly it is and what to expect? Also what exactly are the costume guidelines for adults? Thanks!


Merging this thread to the main MNSSHP thread as its duplicating info.


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> be sure to get yours, they have sold out before.


You're not kidding. I just went back to Gaston's to get a cupcake and my daughter accidentally dropped it on the floor. I went to order another one and now they're out. They said, some will arrive shortly but I don't have time to wait.


----------



## mdb78

For those of you that are there, are you noticing if there is still a lot of non party guests lingering around?  I remember that was a big problem last year.


----------



## FoxC63

Haunted Mansion Cast Members – Spooky Fun!


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> You're not kidding. I just went back to Gaston's to get a cupcake and my daughter accidentally dropped it on the floor. I went to order another one and now they're out. They said, some will arrive shortly but I don't have time to wait.



I'm surprised they told you they were restocking usually when they're gone, they're gone.


----------



## monique5

Snow White is now meeting next to City Hall for the party!

Tweedle Dee, Tweedle Dum, and the Queen of Hearts are meeting next to Mad Tea Party.

Alice and Mad Hatter are meeting right next to the Tweedle and Queen of Hearts.

Great photos on FB! KtP is there tonight--- of course!!!! Chip & Co. live feed tonight @ party. But it's football here for me. Can't keep up with all the posts right now.


----------



## Berlioz70

Just returning back to confirm the 2 additions I was referring to was the Tweedles and Villager Belle.


----------



## mdb78

Just peaked at the wait times on the mde app and it shows sdmt at 30 min.  If it's accurate, that's not too bad (well, I'll take that over 60 min or more)!


----------



## RAPstar

FoxC63 said:


> Would it be too much trouble to ask for another picture of your map.  It's a little hard to read.  TIA!



Unfortunately it's a picture of it that was sent to me, from someone. I don't know who (shhhhhhhhhhh) so that's the best I have. Sorry!


----------



## FoxC63

Trick or Treat inside the Tiki Room!


----------



## FoxC63

mdb78 said:


> Just peaked at the wait times on the mde app and it shows sdmt at 30 min.  If it's accurate, that's not too bad (well, I'll take that over 60 min or more)!



It's 8:30pm, show time, parade & Fireworks.

That app is about as reliable as Spirit Airlines!


----------



## Faceoff445566

FoxC63 said:


> Haunted Mansion Walk on - I don't think so!
> 
> View attachment 191621


I wonder if that is a line for one of the magic shots. Doesn't the haunted mansion line go under the awning on the left of the frame?


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Faceoff445566 said:


> I wonder if that is a line for one of the magic shots. Doesn't the haunted mansion line go under the awning on the left of the frame?



You are correct. The ride line is to the left of that line, so it looks like there's a very short ride line.


----------



## urkalynne

Curious if anyone knows how quickly Photo Pass photos post? The turnover time seems huge compared to our others posting. (We met Jack and Sally at 7 and still nothing at 845).


----------



## FoxC63

No Headless Horseman at first parade.


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> No Headless Horseman at first parade.


Really? I wonder why. We're sitting in Tomorrowland. Going to catch the next parade.


----------



## Disneylover99

mdb78 said:


> For those of you that are there, are you noticing if there is still a lot of non party guests lingering around?  I remember that was a big problem last year.


I keep looking. Everyone Is wearing a wristband from what I can see.


----------



## Disneylover99

We have collected so much candy, we might head to the front and rent a storage locker.


----------



## ammag

Disneylover99 said:


> Really? I wonder why. We're sitting in Tomorrowland. Going to catch the next parade.


I THINK he doesn't ride if the ground is wet? Or a chance of rain?


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> Really? I wonder why. We're sitting in Tomorrowland. Going to catch the next parade.



Because it rained.


----------



## simnia

If you are already in the park, where can you go to get your party band (so that you don't have to exit the park and come back in)?


----------



## FoxC63

simnia said:


> If you are already in the park, where can you go to get your party band (so that you don't have to exit the park and come back in)?


There are several locations within the park and quite visible.  Liberty Square, Tomarrowland and others.


----------



## CMNJ

So it seems the toy story dance party was just a rumor, correct?


----------



## simnia

Perfect, thanks FoxC.  We will actually be having a late lunch in that area so the Liberty Square location will work well for us before getting in line for Jack and Sally.


----------



## FoxC63

Faceoff445566 said:


> I wonder if that is a line for one of the magic shots. Doesn't the haunted mansion line go under the awning on the left of the frame?





NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> You are correct. The ride line is to the left of that line, so it looks like there's a very short ride line.



Magic Shots are in front of the Carriage this line is for the ride.


----------



## FoxC63

simnia said:


> Perfect, thanks FoxC.  We will actually be having a late lunch in that area so the Liberty Square location will work well for us before getting in line for Jack and Sally.


Yes perfect location you should be good to go.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> We have collected so much candy, we might head to the front and rent a storage locker.


Can you post a pic of your haul later?  TIA


----------



## FoxC63

Please note all information will be posted on the first post by the host Monique5.  She will research everything and update accordingly.  Be sure to check that out.


----------



## Anchored

Disneylover99 said:


> We have collected so much candy, we might head to the front and rent a storage locker.


Opposite here. We've been through 7 lines and only gotten 3 or 4 pieces at each. People said bring extra bags and we aren't even close to filling our little party bags


----------



## cindyfan

Hoping some one can post a list of what type of candy is at which station!  Thanks!!!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

I'm so torn about my initial plan for our party night.  DH, DD and myself are dressing up as Little Mermaid characters.    Right now I have FP for Meet Ariel 4:10-5:10 and then 5:30-6:30 Buzz (for DH and DS) and meet Cinderella for myself and DD.  We plan on lining up for Jack and Sally ASAP and hopefully will be done before the 5:30-6:30 FP are over.  

Figured we would book it over to our Ariel meet n greet FP as soon as we enter (we will be there EARLY to be in front of the lines) and then head to Jack and Sally line. 

Now I'm questioning if I should switch the FPs?  Should we go straight to Jack and Sally and have DH and DS and DD ride buzz while I am in line (giving up my Cinderella meet) and then do Ariel 5:30-6:30?   I hate that I can't see what is available for a FP option I've already booked at a different time slot also already booked.  If I try to change my 5:30 one, it won't show me Ariel since I already have it booked.

Is my original plan ok?  Head straight to Ariel meet n greet FP then to Jack and Sally?   I really don't want to be in their line too long past their start time (ie an hour or more) if at all possible. 

Sorry so long.  Over planning at its finest.


----------



## urkalynne

DisneyLove2015 said:


> I'm so torn about my initial plan for our party night.  DH, DD and myself are dressing up as Little Mermaid characters.    Right now I have FP for Meet Ariel 4:10-5:10 and then 5:30-6:30 Buzz (for DH and DS) and meet Cinderella for myself and DD.  We plan on lining up for Jack and Sally ASAP and hopefully will be done before the 5:30-6:30 FP are over.
> 
> Figured we would book it over to our Ariel meet n greet FP as soon as we enter (we will be there EARLY to be in front of the lines) and then head to Jack and Sally line.
> 
> Now I'm questioning if I should switch the FPs?  Should we go straight to Jack and Sally and have DH and DS and DD ride buzz while I am in line (giving up my Cinderella meet) and then do Ariel 5:30-6:30?   I hate that I can't see what is available for a FP option I've already booked at a different time slot also already booked.  If I try to change my 5:30 one, it won't show me Ariel since I already have it booked.
> 
> Is my original plan ok?  Head straight to Ariel meet n greet FP then to Jack and Sally?   I really don't want to be in their line too long past their start time (ie an hour or more) if at all possible.
> 
> Sorry so long.  Over planning at its finest.


We were in line for Jack and Sally at 530 and waited an hour and a half.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

urkalynne said:


> We were in line for Jack and Sally at 530 and waited an hour and a half.


Yea I plan on being in line closer to 4:30...earlier if possible.  

What time were you able to get in to MK today with your ticket? Did they start right at 4 or was it a bit earlier?


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> Can you post a pic of your haul later?  TIA


Definitely


----------



## O-so-good Disney Mama

So what about the 7 Dwarfs - how long have people waited for them tonight?


----------



## keishashadow

thanks to all who took time out to share their RL experiences!  Shame it was raining, not too hard I hope.  

Getting excited seeing the pictures, perfect timing as I finished my HM maid's hat, glad I didn't get more elaborate with them changing the costume policies yet again.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> They are meeting in the gazebo that Tiana and Naveen used to meet in.  It is near the Christmas shop in Liberty Square.


Thank you, couldn't place it lol



RAPstar said:


> You didn't get this from me. Just pretend this doesn't exist. I'm not talking about anything. What picture, I have no idea what you're talking about.



You are 'da man!  Thanks



garthbarth1 said:


> LOL! Well, we actually watch BOTH parades because it is AMAZING! Get there early so you can see the headless horseman ride! He is magnificent! We always check the weather, if there is a chance of rain, catch the first parade to ensure you get to see it in case the second gets canceled by rain. We watch it from Adventure Land where it starts so then as it finished we can hit the other rides. Hallo-wishes is BY FAR the most amazing fireworks you will see (IMHO). We have no problem getting right up in the center in front of the castle to watch them. We get there about 30 minutes early. The candy is AMAZING! High quality...dont be daunted by long lines, the move quickly. The hand out premium candy (MMS, Reeses, Snickers, Starburst) If you are a candy lover like me you will be in heaven. We enjoy the rides, but mainly focus on all the Halloween themed things going on, and rides are secondary for us since we have been so much! We also do not a sit down meal that night...dont want to waste party time! We usually eat at Caseys of Pecos Bills. Haunted Mansion is a MUST DO as it feels extra creepy!!! Ahhh you will have so much fun!



Surprised you were able to grab a spot in front of castle for wishes 30 min prior.  Perhaps since it's early in the season.  



FoxC63 said:


> These people made it through and look at the length of his cape!
> View attachment 191622



Could've been carrying the cape thru security



FoxC63 said:


> Trick or Treat inside the Tiki Room!
> View attachment 191660


They are always generous with treats there



Disneylover99 said:


> Really? I wonder why. We're sitting in Tomorrowland. Going to catch the next parade.



Rain = no horse



urkalynne said:


> We were in line for Jack and Sally at 530 and waited an hour and a half.



That sounds more like what we experienced.


----------



## cindyfan

Disneylover99 said:


> We have collected so much candy, we might head to the front and rent a storage locker.


Can you list what locations had what kind of candy?  I'd like to just try to hit a few spots that have candy I know DD will like.


----------



## LILJAN59

i just saw it on Facebook, did not see the Headless Horseman lead the parade or the Gravedigger and his dog. .
Have they been eliminated from the parade?


----------



## SheilaHeartsDisney

urkalynne said:


> We were in line for Jack and Sally at 530 and waited an hour and a half.



Just so I know what to expect.... You got in line at 5:30 and met them at 7pm or got in line 5:30 and waited another hour and a half @7 and met them at 8:30??  Thanks!!


----------



## wilkeliza

Headless horseman happens something like 15 minutes prior. If it was wet then he didn't run due to safety. He use to be able to run if rain has stopped but there was an accident 2 years ago I believe.

The gravedigger and his dog have not been walking the parade route since the dog died.


----------



## Disneylover99

Anchored said:


> Opposite here. We've been through 7 lines and only gotten 3 or 4 pieces at each. People said bring extra bags and we aren't even close to filling our little party bags


we got huge handfuls by space mountain.


----------



## FoxC63

Anchored said:


> Opposite here. We've been through 7 lines and only gotten 3 or 4 pieces at each. People said bring extra bags and we aren't even close to filling our little party bags



This has been my experience as well but yet people have stated they received "handful at a time" - post  picture of them doing this.


----------



## fifthdimensiondweller

hi all! 

We were talking about going to MNSSHP on a day we weren't planning on going to a park. Do we need a ticket to MK AND a ticket to the party or can we just buy tickets to the party if that's all the time we want to be there for?


----------



## FoxC63

Anchored said:


> Opposite here. We've been through 7 lines and only gotten 3 or 4 pieces at each. People said bring extra bags and we aren't even close to filling our little party bags



I heard the small pathway behind Tomarrowland Speedway is a great spot.


----------



## aebeauregard

Just a party ticket.  And with the party ticket you can get into MK at 4pm the day of the party.


----------



## Alesia

You can enter the park at 4:00 with your party ticket. An MK ticket isn't required.


----------



## mrsR123

Buy just a party ticket for that day. Enter as early as 4:00 through marked turnstiles.


----------



## FoxC63

Anchored said:


> Opposite here. We've been through 7 lines and only gotten 3 or 4 pieces at each. People said bring extra bags and we aren't even close to filling our little party bags



Love your photo with Jasmine & Genie


----------



## garthbarth1

Disneylover99 said:


> We have collected so much candy, we might head to the front and rent a storage locker.


Would love to see a candy haul pic!


----------



## garthbarth1

FoxC63 said:


> I heard the small pathway behind Tomarrowland Speedway is a great spot.


Are they still doing this treat trail? I didn't see it on this years map? I remember the years (maybe 5 ago) when the CMs dressed like playing cards. That was so fun!


----------



## FoxC63

LILJAN59 said:


> i just saw it on Facebook, did not see the Headless Horseman lead the parade or the Gravedigger and his dog. .
> Have they been eliminated from the parade?



I highly doubt it.  I believe the weather caused them not to appear.  When will you be attending?


----------



## fifthdimensiondweller

You guys are the best thank you!!!!


----------



## garthbarth1

cindyfan said:


> Can you list what locations had what kind of candy?  I'd like to just try to hit a few spots that have candy I know DD will like.


Its the same mix of candy at each candy station...huge variety. Past years the have had all the premium chocolates (Snickers, Milky Way, MMS, Reese Cups), along with fruit candies, lollipops, twizzlers. They just throw it in there. There are two stations that are only weathers candies, and maybe craisins. I think its the same this year according to the Map.


----------



## FoxC63

garthbarth1 said:


> Are they still doing this treat trail? I didn't see it on this years map? I remember the years (maybe 5 ago) when the CMs dressed like playing cards. That was so fun!



I can't even read the map it's soo small.  UGH!


----------



## garthbarth1

FoxC63 said:


> I can't even read the map it's soo small.  UGH!


I think when I looked at it last week I didn't see any mention of the treat trail. Hoping someone from tonight can confirm!


----------



## FoxC63

For all you LOTSO Fans!


----------



## FoxC63

garthbarth1 said:


> I think when I looked at it last week I didn't see any mention of the treat trail. Hoping someone from tonight can confirm!


That trail has been there like forever and I don't not recall seeing CM's dressed as cards, but I do remember seeing cards planted in the grass with roses made of plywood.


----------



## garthbarth1

Disneylover99 said:


> Definitely


OMG can't wait to see that!!!!


----------



## garthbarth1

FoxC63 said:


> That trail has been there like forever and I don not recall seeing CM's dressed as cards, but I do remember seeing cards planted in the grass with roses made of plywood.


Yeah this is our 10th year and the first few years we went the CM along the Treat trail were dressed up as Playing Cards. With make up and everything! I hope that trail is back...its one of my faves!


----------



## Melissakay1q

Fingers crossed for Halloween peeps as a trick or treat! I've never had Halloween ones and like the novelty.


----------



## garthbarth1

FoxC63 said:


> I highly doubt it.  I believe the weather caused them not to appear.  When will you be attending?


When we were there last year the dog was for sure not there  Cant remember if the gravedigger was or not, but I know the pup wasn't


----------



## Staarr11

fifthdimensiondweller said:


> hi all!
> 
> We were talking about going to MNSSHP on a day we weren't planning on going to a park. Do we need a ticket to MK AND a ticket to the party or can we just buy tickets to the party if that's all the time we want to be there for?



If you want to attend the party only you need a separate ticket. You can buy it the day of if it is not already sold out.


----------



## FoxC63

Yes, that's because he the dog passed away.  I can't believe Disney has not replaced the dog.


----------



## garthbarth1

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, that's because he the dog passed away.  I can't believe Disney has not replaced the dog.


I know right?? I loved seeing him!!


----------



## FoxC63

I wonder how much of this will change for the October Parties.


----------



## garthbarth1

checked this years Map on the first page...no treat trail that I see


----------



## wilkeliza

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, that's because he the dog passed away.  I can't believe Disney has not replaced the dog.



I think it is completely possible they have tried and a good dog just hasn't come along. It has to be a bloodhound and be trained for probably a year at least before it can do the parade. I heard Disney was not prepared for this dog to pass. It could also be that the dog just so happened to be a lucky shot and we had it while that dog lived and they see no reason to replace it now.

The horses are a little different as the company always has horses at the fort for the big Christmas parade and other television spots involving the princesses and for other parades. The dog is a one and done so he works for 2 months then is off so not as profitable to train a new one.


----------



## FoxC63

garthbarth1 said:


> checked this years Map on the first page...no treat trail that I see



Nooooooooo!


----------



## wilkeliza

garthbarth1 said:


> checked this years Map on the first page...no treat trail that I see



Probably because that trail now involved one of only 2 smoking sections.


----------



## urkalynne

SheilaHeartsDisney said:


> Just so I know what to expect.... You got in line at 5:30 and met them at 7pm or got in line 5:30 and waited another hour and a half @7 and met them at 8:30??  Thanks!!


They started meet and greet at 5. We were in line at 530 and got through by 7.


----------



## garthbarth1

FoxC63 said:


> Nooooooooo!


agree!!!


----------



## urkalynne

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Yea I plan on being in line closer to 4:30...earlier if possible.
> 
> What time were you able to get in to MK today with your ticket? Did they start right at 4 or was it a bit earlier?


We didn't get to MK until about 520, so I don't have a good answer for that


----------



## garthbarth1

wilkeliza said:


> Probably because that trail now involved one of only 2 smoking sections.


 Good point. I remember a trail last year but thought it was behind fantasy land addition..i could be wrong though!


----------



## unbrelievable

Does anyone know if the creepa crew is out on main street before both parades?


----------



## FoxC63

Here's a nice read about Jolene aka Boney who passed away.
http://www.themainstreetmouse.com/2...o-you-halloween-parade-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## FLkid

Got my outfit ready today for the sept 20 party


----------



## Disneylover99

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Yea I plan on being in line closer to 4:30...earlier if possible.
> 
> What time were you able to get in to MK today with your ticket? Did they start right at 4 or was it a bit earlier?


They started letting people in at about 3:45. There was a big line already of Halloween party guests.


----------



## Disneylover99

Headless horseman has arrived for the second parade!


----------



## FoxC63

Headless Horseman at second parade


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> Headless horseman has arrived for the second parade! View attachment 191707


Ha!  You beat me to it!


----------



## garthbarth1

FoxC63 said:


> Here's a nice read about Jolene aka Boney who passed away.
> http://www.themainstreetmouse.com/2...o-you-halloween-parade-at-magic-kingdom-park/


What a great read! Thank you so much for sharing. Very enjoyable!!


----------



## FoxC63

unbrelievable said:


> Does anyone know if the creepa crew is out on main street before both parades?



Per kenny the pirate they will be on Main Street only prior to *each* parade.


----------



## FoxC63

garthbarth1 said:


> checked this years Map on the first page...no treat trail that I see



Smitch posted that the map is for the first party and another one could be printed - fingers crossed.


----------



## garthbarth1

FoxC63 said:


> Smitch posted that the map is for the first party and another one could be printed - fingers crossed.


Got it! Fingers crossed for sure!!


----------



## garthbarth1

Melissakay1q said:


> Fingers crossed for Halloween peeps as a trick or treat! I've never had Halloween ones and like the novelty.


Looking on the map PEEPS is listed in the special thank you section so I bet they will be there


----------



## dmc6469

Anchored said:


> Popcorn bucket for the poster who asked


Thank you so much for posting this!!!!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Are the princes meeting with the princesses this year?


----------



## 2MOdisneyfans

garthbarth1 said:


> Looking on the map PEEPS is listed in the special thank you section so I bet they will be there


The Peeps where given out by the dock to Tom Sawyer Island. They are green ones.


----------



## 2MOdisneyfans

Melissakay1q said:


> Fingers crossed for Halloween peeps as a trick or treat! I've never had Halloween ones and like the novelty.


They were giving these out at the Dock to Tom Sawyer Island. They are individual wrapped green ones. No special packaging.


----------



## urkalynne

lvcourtneyy said:


> Are the princes meeting with the princesses this year?


No.


----------



## RJstanis

I still haven't seen any posts or tweets about the Woody and Pals Dance Party?


----------



## LILJAN59

HollyMD said:


> I want to go! But I also want to dress up





FoxC63 said:


> I highly doubt it.  I believe the weather caused them not to appear.  When will you be attending?


wel be there on 9/11


----------



## Melissakay1q

Green Peeps are right spooky!!


----------



## SweetJulia23

What time did they start letting people line up for Jack and Sally?


----------



## FoxC63

LILJAN59 said:


> wel be there on 9/11


I wish I could say with certainty that the Gravedigger and his dog will be there.  Disney would need to replace the hound and nothing has been published about it.  As for the Headless Horseman he did appear tonight during the second parade.  The Weather in Florida is a mixed mess due to the hurricanes.  Orlando is getting rain and winds but nothing more and should be clear during your stay.  I hope you and yours a wonderful vacation ... save some candy for us!


----------



## FoxC63

SweetJulia23 said:


> What time did they start letting people line up for Jack and Sally?



I imagine you can line up as soon as you slap the party wristband on, cuz you can't get in line without it.


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> I still haven't seen any posts or tweets about the Woody and Pals Dance Party?



Neither have I and I've been looking as others had posted questions about them too.  We should know for certain by tomorrow.  Most dis'ers will need a good nights sleep before their bragging rights begin - we'll hope for the best together


----------



## FoxC63

Melissakay1q said:


> Green Peeps are right spooky!!



And you're spooky fun for liking green peeps!


----------



## FoxC63

lvcourtneyy said:


> Are the princes meeting with the princesses this year?



They only meet during MVMCP


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

anybody get the metal detector in costume?


----------



## lostmypooh

Oddly, I've been sent through the detector every time I've enter the magic kingdom this past week except for tonight in costume!  Go figure....LOL


----------



## Theberidox

This was my 1st time attending MNSSHP. Is it always so crowded? I lined up early and met Jack Sparrow, but decided to take kids trick or treating when I heard about the over an hour waits. It reminded me of the overcrowded villains event at Hollywood Studios from 2 years ago (the last event I attended).


----------



## wilkeliza

Theberidox said:


> This was my 1st time attending MNSSHP. Is it always so crowded? I lined up early and met Jack Sparrow, but decided to take kids trick or treating when I heard about the over an hour waits. It reminded me of the overcrowded villains event at Hollywood Studios from 2 years ago (the last event I attended).



For rare characters yes an hour is normal. That doesn't matter how many tickets they sell. I've been to parties that felt dead and rare character lines were still super long.


----------



## FoxC63

Theberidox said:


> This was my 1st time attending MNSSHP. Is it always so crowded? I lined up early and met Jack Sparrow, but decided to take kids trick or treating when I heard about the over an hour waits. It reminded me of the overcrowded villains event at Hollywood Studios from 2 years ago (the last event I attended).



I've always said it was crowded but ... whatever.  How was the rest of your night?  Did you get the popcorn bucket, limited edition merchandise ... what did you do?


----------



## FoxC63

wilkeliza said:


> For rare characters yes an hour is normal. That doesn't matter how many tickets they sell. I've been to parties that felt dead and rare character lines were still super long.


I don't think Jack Sparrow is considered a rare character but his line is long and he comes out at 7 or shortly there after. I believe he is a popular character because he is a lot of fun and interacts so well.


----------



## FoxC63

lostmypooh said:


> Oddly, I've been sent through the detector every time I've enter the magic kingdom this past week except for tonight in costume!  Go figure....LOL



What did you do tonight?


----------



## anneboleyn

Theberidox said:


> This was my 1st time attending MNSSHP. Is it always so crowded? I lined up early and met Jack Sparrow, but decided to take kids trick or treating when I heard about the over an hour waits. It reminded me of the overcrowded villains event at Hollywood Studios from 2 years ago (the last event I attended).



Tonight was actually probably less crowded than other parties since I don't think it sold out.


----------



## FoxC63

Did you see any of the photos or follow any sites? It didn't look less crowded because it didn't sell out.


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> Tonight was actually probably less crowded than other parties since I don't think it sold out.



Did you attend this party?


----------



## brockash

garthbarth1 said:


> Are they still doing this treat trail? I didn't see it on this years map? I remember the years (maybe 5 ago) when the CMs dressed like playing cards. That was so fun!



Just back and settled from the party tonight.  No trail behind the speedway, just a smoking area.


----------



## FoxC63

brockash said:


> Just back and settled from the party tonight.  No trail behind the speedway, just a smoking area.


NOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Okay fine!  
What else did you do?


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> Did you attend this party?



Nope, I will be attending the 11th and 13th! I can't believe they are coming up already!

I hope they don't sell out either!


----------



## lostmypooh

I trick or treated, rode a few things, watched the shows and fireworks. I spend my party time enjoying the entertainment that was all around. The hocus pocus show was great. Hallowishes blew my socks off, and the newer Celebtrate the Magic was awesome. The horseman rode (at the later parade.  The road was too wet during the first one). That was really cool. Poor Pooh fell and had to be helped up by the Mad Hatter.  I don't know where I would have found the time for long waits at characters, but I guess if it's a priority you work it in to your touring


----------



## FoxC63

lostmypooh said:


> I trick or treated, rode a few things, watched the shows and fireworks. I spend my party time enjoying the entertainment that was all around. The hocus pocus show was great. Hallowishes blew my socks off, and the newer Celebtrate the Magic was awesome. The horseman rode (at the later parade.  The road was too wet during the first one). That was really cool. Poor Pooh fell and had to be helped up by the Mad Hatter.  I don't know where I would have found the time for long waits at characters, but I guess if it's a priority you work it in to your touring



What were the rides and time waited for them?


----------



## brockash

FoxC63 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> Okay fine!
> What else did you do?





FoxC63 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> Okay fine!
> What else did you do?




Finally didn't get rained on lol.  It's kinda been a rough trip for us, however we were VERY grateful that we stayed dry tonight.  Saw the parade, castle show, fireworks and did few rides and candy stops.  We had a nice time and were so glad to arrive back at the resort dry.  I felt like after 7ish the crowds really weren't bad at all.  It was rough getting into the park at 4 (and in my opinion, I think Disney could/should have made it more productive, like having all bag check stations manned, not having only specific turnstiles for the party etc., but I didnt feel like it was very crowded during the fireworks etc.


----------



## FoxC63

brockash said:


> Finally didn't get rained on lol.  It's kinda been a rough trip for us, however we were VERY grateful that we stayed dry tonight.  Saw the parade, castle show, fireworks and did few rides and candy stops.  We had a nice time and were so glad to arrive back at the resort dry.  I felt like after 7ish the crowds really weren't bad at all.  It was rough getting into the park at 4 (and in my opinion, I think Disney could/should have made it more productive, like having all bag check stations manned, not having only specific turnstiles for the party etc., but I didnt feel like it was very crowded during the fireworks etc.


How were the rides?


----------



## urkalynne

FoxC63 said:


> How were the rides?


We rode SDMT with a 20 minute standby time.


----------



## FoxC63

I think because of the inclement weather during this party it will be difficult to gauge what the parties should be based on.


urkalynne said:


> We rode SDMT with a 20 minute standby time.



Did you purchase anything? or see any characters?


----------



## FoxC63

Well, good talk!  Hope you all who attended the party had a great time!  Get some rest and enjoy your day tomorrow!


----------



## Wackdawg

Disneylover99 said:


> They started letting people in at about 3:45. There was a big line already of Halloween party guests.


When did you start lining up for that line to enter MNSSHP. If they let you folks in around 3:45 would it be ok to be there by 3:00-3:15 to wait in line?


----------



## Pluto80

We're coming over from the UK in October for F&W and we're doing the Halloween party twice! Any recommendations on how to best do the parties if we're going twice? We went last year so are reasonably familiar with it.


----------



## Disneylover99

Wackdawg said:


> When did you start lining up for that line to enter MNSSHP. If they let you folks in around 3:45 would it be ok to be there by 3:00-3:15 to wait in line?


That would probably be okay. We got through bag check at 3:45 and we were going to go through the regular line cause we have AP's and that line was short, so we figured we could get our wristbands later. Then we heard a shout of hooray and noticed they started to let the Halloween party people through in their roped off area. Lines were probably 20 people deep at that point, but we noticed there were just a few people in line at the far right, so we cut over and got in within a few minutes. Then we waited in line for a few minutes after that to get our wristbands on. From bag check to getting our wristband probably took about 5 or 6 minutes, but that's cause we pay attention to the lines and move quickly as we spot new lines being created for wristbands.


----------



## RachaelA

its hard to get through all the comments. 

Jack and sally came out early like previous year's right?

We plan on getting in line right at 4 at our party.


----------



## Disneylover99

Here is our candy haul for our family of four minus several snickers bars I ate through the night.  It doesn't look like a lot, but it filled three quarters of this big trick or treat bag and it was too heavy for me to carry. We missed a few candy stops along the way, but I think we did a few candy stops twice because we back tracked all over the park.


----------



## Disneylover99

garthbarth1 said:


> Its the same mix of candy at each candy station...huge variety. Past years the have had all the premium chocolates (Snickers, Milky Way, MMS, Reese Cups), along with fruit candies, lollipops, twizzlers. They just throw it in there. There are two stations that are only weathers candies, and maybe craisins. I think its the same this year according to the Map.


I did not see any Wurther's candies. That must have been the stop I missed.


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> This has been my experience as well but yet people have stated they received "handful at a time" - post  picture of them doing this.


We never asked for any scoops of candy, but we saw others ask, and the cast members were very accommodating.


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> How were the rides?


We rode pirates and haunted mansion with a five minute wait and Space mountain, which was a complete walk on. We could have rode over and over. There was no wait for Splash whenever we walked by. It was a great night to do rides.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Disneylover99 said:


> They started letting people in at about 3:45. There was a big line already of Halloween party guests.


I was hoping for this.  We have a 1:15 ADR at Chef Mickey's and then plan to head over to get in line at MK.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Disneylover99 said:


> I did not see any Wurther's candies. That must have been the stop I missed.



Last year the Wurthers were at a stop over around Gaston's/Little Mermaid area - if anyone finds them this year definitely post it cause those Carmel apple Wurthers ARE SO GOOD!


----------



## CJK

Is there no treat trail along the pathway between Storybook Circus and Tomorrowland this year?

ETA: Just read that there's no treat trail.


----------



## yulilin3

for those attending on these dates: 
Sept.8, 11 and 13  depending on how dark they might perform the Hocus Pocus show at 8pm. This will not be on the schedule but they might do it as a surprise


----------



## Disneylover99

Overall we had an amazing time! We were there from 3:45pm til just after 1am and boy did the night fly by. 
We did not find it crowded but it was busy.....just a hustle and bustle of people moving about really. Candy lines were long for most of the evening, but the lines move quickly so you never feel like you're waiting. There were lots of prime viewing spots for Wishes. We got an excellent spot five minutes before the second parade. 

We have been to a sold out MNSSHP in the past. Candy lines, character lines, ride lines (mostly non existent) felt the same. The noticeable difference was the fewer people at Wishes and the parade.


----------



## jwmob91

So glad everyone seems to have had a great first night of MNSSHP!!! We are going in October (our party night is 10/10) and I had a couple questions.

1. We will be in MK already that day with normal park admission, I think I read earlier in the post that we needed to visit one of a few stations throughout the park to get a party wristband. Just confirming if this is correct?

2. More of an opinion or advice question here. What characters should be our top priority? We are unfortunately skipping Jack and Sally because of the time commitment it seems to take in line and are seeking out characters based on rarity and who sign autographs. Our plan is to do characters early and see CtM, Wishes, Hocus Pocus, and the second parade in succession to finish off the night (probably no trick or treating for us). Based on those criteria, who would you all recommend?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## clayj41

Anyone meet with the Seven Dwarfs and Jack & Sally last night?  If so, what was the time commitment like this year?


----------



## dkhillerud

How long was the line for the Queen of Hearts/Tweedles? I am going as the Queen of hearts, daughter as Alice, other daughter as the hatter, and Son and Husband as Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dumb. Was so excited to see they were added!


----------



## RachaelA

CJK said:


> Is there no treat trail along the pathway between Storybook Circus and Tomorrowland this year?
> 
> ETA: Just read that there's no treat trail.


That was the best trail!


----------



## FoxC63

clayj41 said:


> Anyone meet with the Seven Dwarfs and Jack & Sally last night?  If so, what was the time commitment like this year?



You have to remember this party was different because of the weather.  You should ask party goers this based around the same night your party is on. I have no doubt it will be a different outcome.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> We rode pirates and haunted mansion with a five minute wait and Space mountain, which was a complete walk on. We could have rode over and over. There was no wait for Splash whenever we walked by. It was a great night to do rides.



What time was this?


----------



## FoxC63

Did anyone *who attending* last nights party exchange they candy?  Disney mentioned sugar free which is not what I'm interested in, but they also mentioned "healthier alternatives" - what  were they?


----------



## FoxC63

jwmob91 said:


> So glad everyone seems to have had a great first night of MNSSHP!!! We are going in October (our party night is 10/10) and I had a couple questions.
> 
> 1. We will be in MK already that day with normal park admission, I think I read earlier in the post that we needed to visit one of a few stations throughout the park to get a party wristband. Just confirming if this is correct?
> 
> 2. More of an opinion or advice question here. What characters should be our top priority? We are unfortunately skipping Jack and Sally because of the time commitment it seems to take in line and are seeking out characters based on rarity and who sign autographs. Our plan is to do characters early and see CtM, Wishes, Hocus Pocus, and the second parade in succession to finish off the night (probably no trick or treating for us). Based on those criteria, who would you all recommend?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



Yes, you are able to pick up wrist bands in the park.


----------



## FoxC63

Wackdawg said:


> When did you start lining up for that line to enter MNSSHP. If they let you folks in around 3:45 would it be ok to be there by 3:00-3:15 to wait in line?



You can stand and wait as early as you wish.  There are no rules about this.


----------



## WDWRook

yulilin3 said:


> for those attending on these dates:
> Sept.8, 11 and 13  depending on how dark they might perform the Hocus Pocus show at 8pm. This will not be on the schedule but they might do it as a surprise




Thanks for the heads up.  We will be there the 11th.


----------



## FoxC63

Pluto80 said:


> We're coming over from the UK in October for F&W and we're doing the Halloween party twice! Any recommendations on how to best do the parties if we're going twice? We went last year so are reasonably familiar with it.



I would wait until more parties have taken place before making your plans.  October schedule is different from September.


----------



## WDWRook

Did anyone confirm if they will start handing out the Sorcerers card once they let you in?  And if so, if there was a line for it?  My plan is to get in, get that first, then move on to FPs.

Having a hard time deciding on Jack/Sally or the Dwarves.  I don't think we could do both and don't think the kids will want to wait for both.  We love the dwarves but comments on here suggest Jack is a lot of fun to interact with vs Dwarves who just sit there.  Besides these, which other special characters are a lot of fun to interact with?


----------



## mdb78

I just watched the video from chip and co where she just entered the party. She was saying they were directing the party goers to go through a "secret entrance" to the right behind the shops after they enter the park.  Do they really make you walk that way?  I have an appt at harmony barbershop at 5 for my youngest's first haircut and don't want to go that "secret route" having to walk back down Main Street to get to the barbershop.


----------



## WDWRook

Hope not as we have a 3:30-4:30 FP+ for talking Mickey and plans to grab the sorcerers card.


----------



## famy27

mdb78 said:


> I just watched the video from chip and co where she just entered the party. She was saying they were directing the party goers to go through a "secret entrance" to the right behind the shops after they enter the park.  Do they really make you walk that way?  I have an appt at harmony barbershop at 5 for my youngest's first haircut and don't want to go that "secret route" having to walk back down Main Street to get to the barbershop.



They didn't force you to go that way. I think it was offered for traffic flow. When my DDs heard that candy was available, we went straight to the back route. That was the only candy handed out before 7, and it was in nice zip lock bags with a variety of treats.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Did anyone have reservations for the dessert party?  Just wondering if you thought the reserved spot for the parade and fireworks viewing was worth the price?  I have a reservation and keep going back and forth if I should keep it or cancel it, especially if it takes too much time from the actual party.  Also, you do pick up your party credentials at the Tomorrowland Terrance?  I think that's what was indicated on the website.

Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

mdb78 said:


> I just watched the video from chip and co where she just entered the party. She was saying they were directing the party goers to go through a "secret entrance" to the right behind the shops after they enter the park.  Do they really make you walk that way?  I have an appt at harmony barbershop at 5 for my youngest's first haircut and don't want to go that "secret route" having to walk back down Main Street to get to the barbershop.



You set an appointment for a hair cut during the party?


----------



## Delgado

DisneyLove2015 said:


> I'm so torn about my initial plan for our party night.  DH, DD and myself are dressing up as Little Mermaid characters.    Right now I have FP for Meet Ariel 4:10-5:10 and then 5:30-6:30 Buzz (for DH and DS) and meet Cinderella for myself and DD.  We plan on lining up for Jack and Sally ASAP and hopefully will be done before the 5:30-6:30 FP are over.
> 
> Figured we would book it over to our Ariel meet n greet FP as soon as we enter (we will be there EARLY to be in front of the lines) and then head to Jack and Sally line.
> 
> Now I'm questioning if I should switch the FPs?  Should we go straight to Jack and Sally and have DH and DS and DD ride buzz while I am in line (giving up my Cinderella meet) and then do Ariel 5:30-6:30?   I hate that I can't see what is available for a FP option I've already booked at a different time slot also already booked.  If I try to change my 5:30 one, it won't show me Ariel since I already have it booked.
> 
> Is my original plan ok?  Head straight to Ariel meet n greet FP then to Jack and Sally?   I really don't want to be in their line too long past their start time (ie an hour or more) if at all possible.
> 
> Sorry so long.  Over planning at its finest.



Do 410-fastpass for ariel. If you want to meet jack and sally show up by 430ish, earlier better, you will be done by 515. Get fp for buzz then go see cinderella. (This is only from my experience) with our plan we were able to see jack and dwarfs and were done.by 705


----------



## FoxC63

WDWRook said:


> Hope not as we have a 3:30-4:30 FP+ for talking Mickey and plans to grab the sorcerers card.


You know Talking Mickey changes into his Halloween Outfit at 7pm right?  The Mickey your scheduled to see is in his magician costume he wears everyday.


----------



## FoxC63

Delgado said:


> Do 410-fastpass for ariel. If you want to meet jack and sally show up by 430ish, earlier better, you will be done by 515. Get fp for buzz then go see cinderella. (This is only from my experience) with our plan we were able to see jack and dwarfs and were done.by 705



This is exactly what I recommended too.


----------



## mousefan73

lostmypooh said:


> I trick or treated, rode a few things, watched the shows and fireworks. I spend my party time enjoying the entertainment that was all around. The hocus pocus show was great. Hallowishes blew my socks off, and the newer Celebtrate the Magic was awesome. The horseman rode (at the later parade.  The road was too wet during the first one). That was really cool. Poor Pooh fell and had to be helped up by the Mad Hatter.  I don't know where I would have found the time for long waits at characters, but I guess if it's a priority you work it in to your touring


Oh tganjs for info. We saw first parade and were wondering what happened to the headless guy.


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyLove2015 said:


> I'm so torn about my initial plan for our party night.  DH, DD and myself are dressing up as Little Mermaid characters.    Right now I have FP for Meet Ariel 4:10-5:10 and then 5:30-6:30 Buzz (for DH and DS) and meet Cinderella for myself and DD.  We plan on lining up for Jack and Sally ASAP and hopefully will be done before the 5:30-6:30 FP are over.
> 
> Figured we would book it over to our Ariel meet n greet FP as soon as we enter (we will be there EARLY to be in front of the lines) and then head to Jack and Sally line.
> 
> Now I'm questioning if I should switch the FPs?  Should we go straight to Jack and Sally and have DH and DS and DD ride buzz while I am in line (giving up my Cinderella meet) and then do Ariel 5:30-6:30?   I hate that I can't see what is available for a FP option I've already booked at a different time slot also already booked.  If I try to change my 5:30 one, it won't show me Ariel since I already have it booked.
> 
> Is my original plan ok?  Head straight to Ariel meet n greet FP then to Jack and Sally?   I really don't want to be in their line too long past their start time (ie an hour or more) if at all possible.
> 
> Sorry so long.  Over planning at its finest.



If your so torn about it, then change it.  Follow your instincts - have they ever let you down?


----------



## famy27

Here is my quick report, because I hate typing on my phone. I'll post more later. 

The party was great last night. The weather ended up being fine, with rain from 6:30 to 7 only. We even had the headless horseman for the second parade. 

Costume rules for adults weren't really enforced. I saw tons of capes and full-length princess dresses. I didn't see weapons or masks, but I don't know if anyone tried to wear those. I probably wouldn't attempt those. 

The candy was plentiful, with long lines in the beginning and short lines as the night went on. Ride lines were fairly short for most of the night. We did SDMT with a 20 minute wait at the end of the night. 
Bummed that we forgot to get our Sorcerer card. We never walked that way, so I never thought about it. 

Feel free to ask any questions. I'll do my best to answer


----------



## FoxC63

famy27 said:


> Here is my quick report, because I hate typing on my phone. I'll post more later.
> 
> The party was great last night. The weather ended up being fine, with rain from 6:30 to 7 only. We even had the headless horseman for the second parade.
> 
> Costume rules for adults weren't really enforced. I saw tons of capes and full-length princess dresses. I didn't see weapons or masks, but I don't know if anyone tried to wear those. I probably wouldn't attempt those.
> 
> The candy was plentiful, with long lines in the beginning and short lines as the night went on. Ride lines were fairly short for most of the night. We did SDMT with a 20 minute wait at the end of the night.
> Bummed that we forgot to get our Sorcerer card. We never walked that way, so I never thought about it.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions. I'll do my best to answer



Let's get started

What time did you arrive?
What "secret pathway" did they take you through?
Did you purchase anything?  
Did you meet characters and how much time did you invest?, 
Did you do any of the dance parties - Toy Story & Monster Inc.?


----------



## mdb78

famy27 said:


> They didn't force you to go that way. I think it was offered for traffic flow. When my DDs heard that candy was available, we went straight to the back route. That was the only candy handed out before 7, and it was in nice zip lock bags with a variety of treats.



Great! Thanks! 



FoxC63 said:


> You set an appointment for a hair cut during the party?



Yes, it became a tradition to have our kids get there first haircut at MK.  Besides, as much as I want to jump in line for Jack and Sally and some of the other characters, it's not a priority since this will be our only park time.


----------



## FoxC63

Wow!  That's one expensive hair cut!


----------



## famy27

FoxC63 said:


> Let's get started
> 
> What time did you arrive?
> What "secret pathway" did they take you through?
> Did you purchase anything?
> Did you meet characters and how much time did you invest?,
> Did you do any of the dance parties - Toy Story & Monster Inc.?



Arrived at 4.
Secret path is the exit behind Main Street that they use after Wishes. A CM with a sign was telling people with wristbands to start their trick or treating now 
No merchandise 
Only character was Merida at 11:00. Walked right up to her. 
Did Monsters party for about 10 minutes. It was cute


----------



## wilkeliza

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]





FoxC63 said:


> Did anyone *who attending* last nights party exchange they candy?  Disney mentioned sugar free which is not what I'm interested in, but they also mentioned "healthier alternatives" - what  were they?



I grabbed this from @mysticflights on Twitter; hope she doesn't mind. These are all the allergen friendly options which can be picked up at 2 locations
 

I'm unsure if they could be picked up at each CM through out the park. This is what was shown when you picked up your teal bag.


----------



## FoxC63

I find it disappointing the popcorn bucket is from 2015


In the parade Mickey is dressed as a Jester - this would have been a perfect popcorn bucket


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

mdb78 said:


> Great! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it became a tradition to have our kids get there first haircut at MK.  Besides, as much as I want to jump in line for Jack and Sally and some of the other characters, it's not a priority since this will be our only park time.



Awwww. That sounds like a great tradition!


----------



## patkingpin

Any word on if Cruella is meeting this tear and if so how long her line is?  Is she meeting in the same place as last year?


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

patkingpin said:


> Any word on if Cruella is meeting this tear and if so how long her line is?  Is she meeting in the same place as last year?



Yes, she is meeting this year. Someone posted meeting her last night, but I don't remember where she was.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

FoxC63 said:


> I find it disappointing the popcorn bucket is from 2015
> View attachment 191769
> 
> In the parade Mickey is dressed as a Jester - this would have been a perfect popcorn bucket
> View attachment 191770



They've done this the past couple of years. The new buckets are usually available for the October parties, and September parties get last years.


----------



## alydoesdisney

What are the best souvenirs you picked up from MNSSHP?

Why do you like them?

If you remember, how much did they cost?

Going to my first MNSSHP! Thank you!


----------



## mdb78

patkingpin said:


> Any word on if Cruella is meeting this tear and if so how long her line is?  Is she meeting in the same place as last year?





NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Yes, she is meeting this year. Someone posted meeting her last night, but I don't remember where she was.



Someone posted a map last night and looks like she is in the storybook circus area


----------



## Lsdolphin

FoxC63 said:


> Did anyone *who attending* last nights party exchange they candy?  Disney mentioned sugar free which is not what I'm interested in, but they also mentioned "healthier alternatives" - what  were they?




There was no sugar free.  Gluten free and vegan and something else I forgot what it was. You request a "teal" colored bag when you arrive at first trick or treat area and then at each trick if treat station they give you a teal colored plastic token which you exchange later for treats. They will show you a laminated "menu card" to pick your alternative treats from.


----------



## RAPstar

Disneymom1126 said:


> If you did know what I was talking about would you say letter "N" is the friends from the hundred acre wood? I can't tell from the picture but the location looks about right!



Yes


----------



## hiroMYhero

alydoesdisney said:


> What are the best souvenirs you picked up from MNSSHP?
> 
> Why do you like them?
> 
> If you remember, how much did they cost?
> 
> Going to my first MNSSHP! Thank you!


Merged you to the main MNSSHP thread as items are being listed and shown in this thread.


----------



## MadMadamMim1

How bad was Cruella's line? And Pooh & friends? Those would probably be the only characters we would wait for. 

We're going Sept 29.


----------



## FoxC63

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> They've done this the past couple of years. The new buckets are usually available for the October parties, and September parties get last years.



This is not true.  Last year at September's party they had Nightmare Before Christmas - Zero popcorn bucket and that sold out.


----------



## shameless3

Did they actually escort out non-party goers this year?  I haven't heard reports of crazy crowds like last year.


----------



## FoxC63

RAPstar said:


> Yes



Is this a secret code or something?  Now that the party has begun what is this all about?


----------



## RAPstar

FoxC63 said:


> Is this a secret code or something?  Now that the party has begun what is this all about?



I was confirming that the letter N is Pooh and friends. I can't reveal my sources for the map as I don't want to get that person in trouble.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

Overview video from last night's party!


----------



## mdb78

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Awwww. That sounds like a great tradition!



We did the first haircut there with our firstborn, then 5 years later we did it with our 2nd born.  Now with our 3rd, it just doesn't seem right to not have it done there!  lol


----------



## FoxC63

RAPstar said:


> I was confirming that the letter N is Pooh and friends. I can't reveal my sources for the map as I don't want to get that person in trouble.



I totally get the privacy thing.  I was only inquiring about the letter "N"  - thanks for clarifying.  And thanks again for the map!


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

FoxC63 said:


> This is not true.  Last year at September's party they had Nightmare Before Christmas - Zero popcorn bucket and that sold out.
> View attachment 191771



Last year's bucket was the Mickey Vamp. They did also sell a "reimagined" version of the Zero bucket they'd had before.
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-disneyland-resort-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## FoxC63

mdb78 said:


> We did the first haircut there with our firstborn, then 5 years later we did it with our 2nd born.  Now with our 3rd, it just doesn't seem right to not have it done there!  lol



I agree, but getting it done *during* the MNSSHP?


----------



## WDWRook

FoxC63 said:


> You know Talking Mickey changes into his Halloween Outfit at 7pm right?  The Mickey your scheduled to see is in his magician costume he wears everyday.



Yes, but..... I thought that the Halloween Mickey does not talk.  Or does he?  If he does, we would def wait until 7:00 PM.

Our FP+ schedule is:

3:30-4:30 Talking Mickey
4:30-5:30 7DMT
5:30-6:30 Pan

With Jack/Sally starting at 4:30, and it looks like Dwarves start at 5:30, I just have no clue what to do.  We didn't plan any other rides beyond our FP+ rides and HM (maybe tea cups quickly or a couple others if no line and time permits).  Our goals are meet just a couple of the special characters, do the parade, show, fireworks; HM and Cadaver Dans, and hit just a couple treat stations.

EDIT: we only have party tickets, no day tickets, but we were just there 5 months ago so....


----------



## FoxC63

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Last year's bucket was the Mickey Vamp. They did also sell a "reimagined" version of the Zero bucket they'd had before.



Yes, but the Zero buckets were sold during September.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

FoxC63 said:


> I agree, but getting it done *during* the MNSSHP?


The party doesn't officially start until 7:00 p.m.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

mdb78 said:


> We did the first haircut there with our firstborn, then 5 years later we did it with our 2nd born.  Now with our 3rd, it just doesn't seem right to not have it done there!  lol



That's so great!  I love Disney family traditions. Do they give you a lock of hair and a certificate or something?


----------



## FoxC63

WDWRook said:


> Yes, but..... I thought that the Halloween Mickey does not talk.  Or does he?  If he does, we would def wait until 7:00 PM.
> 
> Our FP+ schedule is:
> 
> 3:30-4:30 Talking Mickey
> 4:30-5:30 7DMT
> 5:30-6:30 Pan
> 
> With Jack/Sally starting at 4:30, and it looks like Dwarves start at 5:30, I just have no clue what to do.  We didn't plan any other rides beyond our FP+ rides and HM (maybe tea cups quickly or a couple others if no line and time permits).  Our goals are meet just a couple of the special characters, do the parade, show, fireworks; HM and Cadaver Dans, and hit just a couple treat stations.




Here's the map:
http://www.disboards.com/attachments/image-jpeg.191620/


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, but the Zero buckets were sold during September.



Lol! I like your spirit!


----------



## mdb78

FoxC63 said:


> I agree, but getting it done *during* the MNSSHP?





WebmasterJackie said:


> The party doesn't officially start until 7:00 p.m.



^ Yes, this.


----------



## FoxC63

WebmasterJackie said:


> The party doesn't officially start until 7:00 p.m.



That's a stretch.  You and I know very well people get set up for the party long before it actually begins.

Candy has been reported at Main Street upon entering at 4pm
Deserts are reported being sold at 5pm
Characters are reported seeing guests at 5pm

Edit - Let's add the Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom card too - all of which takes place before 7pm


----------



## FoxC63

WDWRook said:


> Yes, but..... I thought that the Halloween Mickey does not talk.  Or does he?  If he does, we would def wait until 7:00 PM.
> 
> Our FP+ schedule is:
> 
> 3:30-4:30 Talking Mickey
> 4:30-5:30 7DMT
> 5:30-6:30 Pan
> 
> With Jack/Sally starting at 4:30, and it looks like Dwarves start at 5:30, I just have no clue what to do.  We didn't plan any other rides beyond our FP+ rides and HM (maybe tea cups quickly or a couple others if no line and time permits).  Our goals are meet just a couple of the special characters, do the parade, show, fireworks; HM and Cadaver Dans, and hit just a couple treat stations.
> 
> EDIT: we only have party tickets, no day tickets, but we were just there 5 months ago so....



So...maybe see him twice in one day? That's certainly something you can do.


----------



## WDWRook

Does anyone know for sure whether or not the halloween mickey at the theater talks?


----------



## mdb78

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> That's so great!  I love Disney family traditions. Do they give you a lock of hair and a certificate or something?



Yes, lock of hair, certificate, and Mickey ears


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

mdb78 said:


> Yes, lock of hair, certificate, and Mickey ears



Well, that's just adorable. It sounds totally worth it, and don't let anyone tell you different!


----------



## mdb78

FoxC63 said:


> That's a stretch.  You and I know very well people get set up for the party long before it actually begins.
> 
> Candy has been reported at Main Street upon entering at 4pm
> Deserts are reported being sold at 5pm
> Characters are reported seeing guests at 5pm
> 
> Edit - Let's add the Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom card too - all of which takes place before 7pm



The haircut does not take 2 hours long.  Characters are not a priority for us on this visit.  Only the rides, the parade, and hocus pocus.  We will trick or treat if we see the line moving quick.


----------



## simnia

Thanks Jackie!  LOVE the music used for the video overview.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

mdb78 said:


> I just watched the video from chip and co where she just entered the party. She was saying they were directing the party goers to go through a "secret entrance" to the right behind the shops after they enter the park.  Do they really make you walk that way?  I have an appt at harmony barbershop at 5 for my youngest's first haircut and don't want to go that "secret route" having to walk back down Main Street to get to the barbershop.


What an awesome time for their first haircut! I wonder if they'll do something more special since its during the halloween season. Many people get stuff done between 4 and 7 so I would not worry about time to do things. I always catch a meal around that time and it's a great way to ease in while one crowd tries to leave and one tries to stay.

On another note, anyone attend the desert party? I'm wondering how it all went since I've been to assigned seating and no assigned and that made a huge difference.


----------



## FoxC63

mdb78 said:


> The haircut does not take 2 hours long.  Characters are not a priority for us on this visit.  Only the rides, the parade, and hocus pocus.  We will trick or treat if we see the line moving quick.



Then I think you have a perfect plan for you and your family!  have a great time & enjoy the party!


----------



## FoxC63

I'd like to get a photo with the Cadaver Dans - Has anyone done this?


----------



## Faceoff445566

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, but the Zero buckets were sold during September.


I was there the 2nd week of October and got the Zero and Mickey Vamp buckets.


----------



## FoxC63

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Last year's bucket was the Mickey Vamp. They did also sell a "reimagined" version of the Zero bucket they'd had before.
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-disneyland-resort-walt-disney-world-resort/



Yes.  They sold both.  As stated in my post the Vampire Mickey is from 2015 but they *also* sold the Zero PCB.  The Zero sold out during the September party.   You stated September gets the old PCB and October gets the new ones - that is not true. 

I like your spirit too!


----------



## FoxC63

Faceoff445566 said:


> I was there the 2nd week of October and got the Zero and Mickey Vamp buckets.



There were no Zero PCB available during the last week of October.  Only the Vampire Mickey.


----------



## Mitzicat

Maybe this year I can get the Mickey Vampire bucket.  Last year they didn't have them for the September parties.


----------



## Theberidox

FoxC63 said:


> Did anyone *who attending* last nights party exchange they candy?  Disney mentioned sugar free which is not what I'm interested in, but they also mentioned "healthier alternatives" - what  were they?



The only thing I saw was for those who had food allergies. You could get a different trick or treat bad and the CM would put a plastic chip into the bag. You would then bring the bag of chips to a marked spot to exchange.


----------



## FoxC63

Woof!  My point is that why didn't Disney come up with NEW popcorn buckets for 2017.  I made the comparison between parade Jester Mickey verses the Vampire Mickey. I would have preferred the Jester Mickey PCB.


----------



## FoxC63

Mitzicat said:


> Maybe this year I can get the Mickey Vampire bucket.  Last year they didn't have them for the September parties.



Well you're in for a treat!


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

FoxC63 said:


> Yes.  They sold both.  As stated in my post the Vampire Mickey is from 2015 but they *also* sold the Zero PCB.  The Zero sold out during the September party.   You stated September gets the old PCB and October gets the new ones - that is not true.
> 
> I like your spirit too!



HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## FoxC63

You're very weird in a funny weird way!  When are you going to the party?


----------



## WDWRook

Does the train run during the party?


----------



## FoxC63

WDWRook said:


> Does the train run during the party?



You might want to read this thread:http://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-kingdom-railroad-when-does-it-stop-running.3429964/


----------



## FoxC63

WDWRook said:


> Does anyone know for sure whether or not the halloween mickey at the theater talks?



Here's a post for you to read:  http://land.allears.net/blogs/kristin-ford/2014/09/tipd_for_families_at_2014_mick.html

"Talking Mickey" is wearing his Halloween costume for photos during the party, which was a unique experience."


----------



## FoxC63

October Calendar has been revised!  Star Wars Galactic Fireworks is now scheduled for 8pm on Oct 28th after 5:15pm Club Villain!

EDIT:  Monday, Wednesday, Friday & Saturdays


----------



## WDWRook

Kenny just posted talking Mickey does not talk once in Halloween garb.


----------



## bryana

FoxC63 said:


> Yes.  They sold both.  As stated in my post the Vampire Mickey is from 2015 but they *also* sold the Zero PCB.  The Zero sold out during the September party.   You stated September gets the old PCB and October gets the new ones - that is not true.
> 
> I like your spirit too!



But the Zero bucket was from 2014 so how is that not an example of September getting the old bucket then October getting the new one?


----------



## FoxC63

WDWRook said:


> Kenny just posted talking Mickey does not talk once in Halloween garb.



Link Please?


This is just too confusing.  I planned on meeting him after 7pm for this very reason.  Monique5 can you found this out please so we can put this to rest?


----------



## FoxC63

bryana said:


> But the Zero bucket was from 2014 so how is that not an example of September getting the old bucket then October getting the new one?



This has been laid to rest but go for it!


----------



## bryana

You declaring something isn't true (when it appears that it is) does not "lay it to rest", but alright.


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> What time was this?


6pm for Haunted Mansion
9pm Space
10:30pm Pirates


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

FoxC63 said:


> You're very weird in a funny weird way!  When are you going to the party?



We'll be there 9/20 and 9/25.


----------



## Mitzicat

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> We'll be there 9/20 and 9/25.



We will be there on 9/25  Can't wait.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Mitzicat said:


> We will be there on 9/25  Can't wait.



Yay! I'm very excited. Less than 30 days is soon, but not soon enough!


----------



## Mitzicat

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Yay! I'm very excited. Less than 30 days is soon, but not soon enough!



Less than 30....you've got less than 20!  lol.  I've only got 18 days.


----------



## jhoannam

What time should we get in line for 7D?


----------



## FoxC63

bryana said:


> You declaring something isn't true (when it appears that it is) does not "lay it to rest", but alright.



Some else posted here that they were able to get the Zero PCB in the first two weeks in October.  I wasn't as it was sold out during the last week of October.  
It's not my objective to tell people what isn't true, which is a pretty harsh statement on its own.  Nice! 
I have help many based not only on personal experience but also by researching this site among others - what exactly have you added other this this truffle nonsense? He said she said, seems the game you like to play.  Enjoy it it's beneath me in every way.


----------



## publix subs

Are the poison apple steins available again this year?


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

I still need to pack. I keep finding things, and going oh yeah I need to pack that. Will I remember or be able find stuff when I do get around to packing at the last minute? Heck no! Lol!


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

FoxC63 said:


> Some else posted here that they were able to get the Zero PCB in the first two weeks in October.  I wasn't as it was sold out during the last week of October.
> It's not my objective to tell people what isn't true, which is a pretty harsh statement on its own.  Nice!
> I have help many based not only on personal experience but also by researching this site among others - what exactly have you added other this this truffle nonsense? He said she said, seems the game you like to play.  Enjoy it it's beneath me in every way.



Woah! Easy tiger! Take some deep breathes and just laugh it off. That's what I do. Just think about your trip, and be happy.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

publix subs said:


> Are the poison apple steins available again this year?



I believe I did see those listed again, but can't remember where. I'll double check. They were awesome.


----------



## FoxC63

publix subs said:


> Are the poison apple steins available again this year?



I did see a picture on Twitter last night but it could have been old? #MNSSHP
Link:  https://twitter.com/hashtag/mnsshp?f=tweets&vertical=default



EDIT:  This was posted last night during the party, but I don't know if it's an old picture but I cannot imagine someone would do that.


----------



## FoxC63

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Woah! Easy tiger! Take some deep breathes and just laugh it off. That's what I do. Just think about your trip, and be happy.



I am happy!  But thanks for all you've done!


----------



## Mitzicat

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> I believe I did see those listed again, but can't remember where. I'll double check. They were awesome.





publix subs said:


> Are the poison apple steins available again this year?



The Disney Parks Blog mentioned they are available.  I got mine last year at the Launching Pad with and icee/slurpee inside.  FYI the white part glows in the dark!  

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-scary-halloween-party-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## Staarr11

WDWRook said:


> Kenny just posted talking Mickey does not talk once in Halloween garb.



Can you provide the link?  I was looking for his write up on the party and haven't found it yet. Thanks.


----------



## NightmareHunchback

Was Frollo out at all?


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Mitzicat said:


> The Disney Parks Blog mentioned they are available.  I got mine last year at the Launching Pad with and icee/slurpee inside.  FYI the white part glows in the dark!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-scary-halloween-party-at-magic-kingdom-park/



Ahh. That's probably where I saw it. Thanks for finding this!


----------



## garthbarth1

brockash said:


> Just back and settled from the party tonight.  No trail behind the speedway, just a smoking area.


Thanks for the heads up! Will keep me from looking for it!


----------



## megster1123

So one day into party season and we've been reduced to arguing about a popcorn bucket?  A bucket?


----------



## beesly

Staarr11 said:


> Can you provide the link?  I was looking for his write up on the party and haven't found it yet. Thanks.



http://www.kennythepirate.com/2012/09/13/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-characters/

On the linked page, scroll down to the description for Mickey.


----------



## garthbarth1

Disneylover99 said:


> I did not see any Wurther's candies. That must have been the stop I missed.


Yeah they have their own stop and its all werthers. Last year I think it was in Liberty Square, or at least inside one of the restaurants!


----------



## garthbarth1

RachaelA said:


> That was the best trail!


Thats where I remember it!!! Yes, starting at Storybook Circus! Sad its gone


----------



## garthbarth1

Disneylover99 said:


> Overall we had an amazing time! We were there from 3:45pm til just after 1am and boy did the night fly by.
> We did not find it crowded but it was busy.....just a hustle and bustle of people moving about really. Candy lines were long for most of the evening, but the lines move quickly so you never feel like you're waiting. There were lots of prime viewing spots for Wishes. We got an excellent spot five minutes before the second parade.
> 
> We have been to a sold out MNSSHP in the past. Candy lines, character lines, ride lines (mostly non existent) felt the same. The noticeable difference was the fewer people at Wishes and the parade.


Awesome!! Party ends at midnight right? Were you able to stay later??


----------



## Disneylover99

shameless3 said:


> Did they actually escort out non-party goers this year?  I haven't heard reports of crazy crowds like last year.


I didn't notice cm's escorting anyone out and I only noticed them checking wristbands when people were purchasing Halloween specific items. My sleeve was long and covered up my band. Nobody asked me to show my band through the evening. That being said, most people were wearing shorter sleeves and I could see everyone's band.


----------



## garthbarth1

famy27 said:


> They didn't force you to go that way. I think it was offered for traffic flow. When my DDs heard that candy was available, we went straight to the back route. That was the only candy handed out before 7, and it was in nice zip lock bags with a variety of treats.


Ohh where exactly is this? Was this at 4pm when you entered? What kind of candy was in it


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

I would highly recommend the Tiki Trail, if it's still like last year. We hit it right before Hallowishes, watched the fireworks from near there, and then went back through it. Maybe because it was near the end of the night, but there was no line and they gave gobs of candy. Makes me smile just to think of it...


----------



## Disneylover99

WDWRook said:


> Kenny just posted talking Mickey does not talk once in Halloween garb.


Thank goodness! 
Honestly? We went to see talking Mickey at 4pm yesterday when we entered, cause we've never seen him before. His voice creeped me right out. I prefer old fashioned non talking Mickey.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

The little craft goodies look like a great alternative...i want them instead of candy myself :/


----------



## garthbarth1

famy27 said:


> Arrived at 4.
> Secret path is the exit behind Main Street that they use after Wishes. A CM with a sign was telling people with wristbands to start their trick or treating now
> No merchandise
> Only character was Merida at 11:00. Walked right up to her.
> Did Monsters party for about 10 minutes. It was cute


I feel silly not know where this exit is! If im standing on Main Street looking at the castle, is it to my right? Does it run behind the shops? I just cant picture this


----------



## Disneylover99

garthbarth1 said:


> Awesome!! Party ends at midnight right? Were you able to stay later??


We saw the last Hocus Pocus show at midnight and then we slowly made our way down Main Street so that my husband could stop at every Photopass place he could find.  

It was beautiful and not too busy at that point. They closed the stores at about 12:30am but Starbucks was still open. Some Photopass people were still taking pictures as we left at 1am. We kind of felt like we were at the Osborne lights because the lights along Main Street were twinkling to Nightmare before Christmas and Haunted Mansion music. Very cool!


----------



## michashell

wilkeliza said:


> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]
> 
> I grabbed this from @mysticflights on Twitter; hope she doesn't mind. These are all the allergen friendly options which can be picked up at 2 locations
> View attachment 191768
> 
> I'm unsure if they could be picked up at each CM through out the park. This is what was shown when you picked up your teal bag.



Thank you so much for posting this!!! I was really curious what the options would be. My kids will be able to have all of the allergy options EXCEPT he smarties. That's awesome.


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

megster1123 said:


> So one day into party season and we've been reduced to arguing about a popcorn bucket?  A bucket?


Give us some credit! We're also berating other people for continuing family traditions *DURING MNSSHP*! We can multitask, you know.


----------



## disneypolybride2008

where do the 7 dwarfs meet? is Snow White there also? suggested line up time before 7pm? thanks!... and is Belle with the Beast? where can i find their location?


----------



## WebmasterJackie

Webmaster Corey added a bunch of incredible photos from last night's party. You can find them all here:

http://www.disboards.com/media/categories/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-2016.624/

This season is my most favorite!! Love how they can make Magic Kingdom Park look so eery with the lighting!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

patkingpin said:


> Any word on if Cruella is meeting this tear and if so how long her line is?  Is she meeting in the same place as last year?



She should be against the Train Station wall.  It is way in the back of Storybook Circus land, so if you are looking at the queue for the train, it will be to the left.  I hope that makes sense.  



MadMadamMim1 said:


> How bad was Cruella's line? And Pooh & friends? Those would probably be the only characters we would wait for.
> 
> We're going Sept 29.



I can't speak for this year, but in past years they both get pretty long lines.  The problem is the breaks.  I believe the Pooh characters leave for both parades for long stretches of time.  I might line up for Cruella pre-party, then ask a CM at Pooh's line about their parade breaks and try to get in line for them before the come back from a break.  You'll still most likely need to queue up about 20 minutes before they come back, but at least you should be near the front.  Pooh's line does get cut a lot, as they try to get through the whole line before they leave each time.


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

WebmasterJackie said:


> Webmaster Corey added a bunch of incredible photos from last night's party. You can find them all here:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/media/categories/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-2016.624/
> 
> This season is my most favorite!! Love how they can make Magic Kingdom Park look so eery with the lighting!


Thanks for posting this! Those are wonderful photos.


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> That's a stretch.  You and I know very well people get set up for the party long before it actually begins.
> 
> Candy has been reported at Main Street upon entering at 4pm
> Deserts are reported being sold at 5pm
> Characters are reported seeing guests at 5pm
> 
> Edit - Let's add the Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom card too - all of which takes place before 7pm


We also bought exclusive pins before 5pm at the big top souvenirs. There was already a long line.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

disneypolybride2008 said:


> where do the 7 dwarfs meet? is Snow White there also? suggested line up time before 7pm? thanks!... and is Belle with the Beast? where can i find their location?



The 7 dwarves are in the back of Storybook Circus land, they meet under that circus tent that just has some chairs during the day. 

Snow White meets in the Town Square meeting place near the front of the park.

Apparently, and I'm not 100% sure of this, I think I read something somebody posted that Belle is meeting in her blue dress near Gaston next to his tavern for the party.

There is nowhere to get pics from Beauty and the Beast, Belle usually meets in France at Epcot in her blue dress and at her storytime at MK in her gold ball down.  You can only meet the Beast at BOG dinner.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> Thanks for posting this! Those are wonderful photos.


You're so welcome! I hope you enjoy them as much as I am!!


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> I'd like to get a photo with the Dapper Dans - Has anyone done this?


You mean the Cadaver Dans? 
They looked very cool last night. I should have taken their picture.


----------



## GaryDis

garthbarth1 said:


> I feel silly not know where this exit is! If im standing on Main Street looking at the castle, is it to my right? Does it run behind the shops? I just cant picture this


I'm guessing it's the Main Street Bypass, as mapped out by the ever helpful @Robo.  It's only an exit in the sense of being an exit from the hub, not the park, and it's exactly where you indicated, behind the shops on the right. 

If that's not it, then I don't know what else it could be.


----------



## mdb78

garthbarth1 said:


> I feel silly not know where this exit is! If im standing on Main Street looking at the castle, is it to my right? Does it run behind the shops? I just cant picture this


Yes, behind the shops to the right


----------



## Disneylover99

disneypolybride2008 said:


> where do the 7 dwarfs meet? is Snow White there also? suggested line up time before 7pm? thanks!... and is Belle with the Beast? where can i find their location?


Belle met with Gaston outside his tavern.


----------



## bryana

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> Give us some credit! We're also berating other people for continuing family traditions *DURING MNSSHP*! We can multitask, you know.



Hahaha!

I am not arguing with anyone, simply pointing out that their post did not make any sense. I will go back to utilizing the Dis "ignore user" option and I am sure it will make this thread readable again in preparation for my visit in 2 weeks.


----------



## mdb78

disneypolybride2008 said:


> where do the 7 dwarfs meet? is Snow White there also? suggested line up time before 7pm? thanks!... and is Belle with the Beast? where can i find their location?



Belle is with Gaston


----------



## DiannaVM

FoxC63 said:


> I did see a picture on Twitter last night but it could have been old? #MNSSHP
> Link:  https://twitter.com/hashtag/mnsshp?f=tweets&vertical=default
> 
> View attachment 191858
> 
> EDIT:  This was posted last night during the party, but I don't know if it's an old picture but I cannot imagine someone would do that.


If you look at the bag hanging on the window behind them, thats the trick or treat bag they are giving out this year, so that is definitely a new picture.

I am so excited about the apple steins because I really wanted one last year and ended up not getting it. I hope they still have them when we get there on the last week!!!


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

disneypolybride2008 said:


> where do the 7 dwarfs meet? is Snow White there also? suggested line up time before 7pm? thanks!... and is Belle with the Beast? where can i find their location?


 
Village Belle is with Gaston. It would be awesome if the Beast was there too though!


----------



## garthbarth1

GaryDis said:


> I'm guessing it's the Main Street Bypass, as mapped out by the ever helpful @Robo.  It's only an exit in the sense of being an exit from the hub, not the park, and it's exactly where you indicated, behind the shops on the right.
> 
> If that's not it, then I don't know what else it could be.


Great! Thanks for the info! As long as there are signs im good


----------



## garthbarth1

mdb78 said:


> Yes, behind the shops to the right


thank you!!!


----------



## publix subs

Mitzicat said:


> The Disney Parks Blog mentioned they are available.  I got mine last year at the Launching Pad with and icee/slurpee inside.  FYI the white part glows in the dark!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-scary-halloween-party-at-magic-kingdom-park/


thank you! I have a few from last year but I want more


----------



## mdb78

garthbarth1 said:


> Great! Thanks for the info! As long as there are signs im good



Yup, from the video that I saw, there are cms holding signs, smiling and directing you


----------



## garthbarth1

mdb78 said:


> Yup, from the video that I saw, there are cms holding signs, smiling and directing you


Perfect!! No way i can miss it then!


----------



## disneypolybride2008

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The 7 dwarves are in the back of Storybook Circus land, they meet under that circus tent that just has some chairs during the day. Not sure which tent you mean, is it on a map? Years ago i got a great pic of the 7 with Snow White.. that was great. Wish they put her with them! Last year Donald/Daisy/Minnie met around the Casey Junior Soak station.. are they there this year? I checked a couple times throughout the party last year and the line was always wrapped all around the brick wall.. so it was never going to happen for us. Maybe we should stake that out first, if you get to meet 3 characters from waiting in one line, just not certain where the start of the line will be.. do they have it labelled?
> 
> Snow White meets in the Town Square meeting place near the front of the park. The same place as during the day?
> 
> Apparently, and I'm not 100% sure of this, I think I read something somebody posted that Belle is meeting in her blue dress near Gaston next to his tavern for the party. Cute
> 
> There is nowhere to get pics from Beauty and the Beast, Belle usually meets in France at Epcot in her blue dress and at her storytime at MK in her gold ball down.  You can only meet the Beast at BOG dinner.



thanks!


----------



## megster1123

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> Give us some credit! We're also berating other people for continuing family traditions *DURING MNSSHP*! We can multitask, you know.



I actually laughed out loud at this, thank you it's been a long day at work, I needed that.


----------



## ConnecticutFlea

Where is the tiki trail? I missed that last year. 
And the apple steins.....I have to have one. It says they are through out the park. Anything anyone can add would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DiannaVM

Seeing the HM dancers during the parade gave me an idea. I have a Southern Belle zombie costume from a few years back that looks alot like their dresses so it gave me the idea to dress up like them. Do you guys think my new costume idea is a good idea? 

Only I don't want to wear a wig so I was thinking of maybe using baby powder on my hair? Has anyone done that before and would that work out OK for me?


----------



## FoxC63

kennythepirate said:


> Mickey never changes until 7pm



Are you referring to the Talking Mickey at Town Square? And does he still talk during the MNSSHP?


----------



## anneboleyn

DiannaVM said:


> Seeing the HM dancers during the parade gave me an idea. I have a Southern Belle zombie costume from a few years back that looks alot like their dresses so it gave me the idea to dress up like them. Do you guys think my new costume idea is a good idea?
> 
> Only I don't want to wear a wig so I was thinking of maybe using baby powder on my hair? Has anyone done that before and would that work out OK for me?



That costume sounds amazing!! That is a great idea!

Baby powder would probably work. The Halloween stores and Target (and I am sure other places) have a kind of hair spray that colors your hair gray and then washes out. I have used that before at Halloween and my hair looked like the HM dancers. So you could maybe try that


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> You mean the Cadaver Dans?
> They looked very cool last night. I should have taken their picture.



Hahahah!  Yes the Cadaver Dans!  Did you see anyone taking pictures with them last night?


----------



## disneypolybride2008

Is Minnie/Donald/Daisy just one line to stand in? Where is the beginning of the line?


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> Hahahah!  Yes the Cadaver Dans!  Did you see anyone taking pictures with them last night?


I didn't notice anyone specifically posing with them. But they may have.


----------



## disneypolybride2008

Is the Toy Story Dance Party in Frontierland??? Hooray if it has returned!


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> We saw the last Hocus Pocus show at midnight and then we slowly made our way down Main Street so that my husband could stop at every Photopass place he could find.
> 
> It was beautiful and not too busy at that point. They closed the stores at about 12:30am but Starbucks was still open. Some Photopass people were still taking pictures as we left at 1am. We kind of felt like we were at the Osborne lights because the lights along Main Street were twinkling to Nightmare before Christmas and Haunted Mansion music. Very cool!



Did they do the Poison Apple Cauldron Magic Shot?


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> We also bought exclusive pins before 5pm at the big top souvenirs. There was already a long line.



Did they put a limit to how many exclusive items you could purchase?  What did you buy?


----------



## disneypolybride2008

what are the actual appearance times for the characters? Last year we waited til 7:20 before Winnie the Pooh even came out. Plus had to wait for the row of people in front of us.


----------



## FoxC63

GaryDis said:


> I'm guessing it's the Main Street Bypass, as mapped out by the ever helpful @Robo.  It's only an exit in the sense of being an exit from the hub, not the park, and it's exactly where you indicated, behind the shops on the right.
> 
> If that's not it, then I don't know what else it could be.



Thanks for the link.  I've never seen these before.


----------



## A (squared)

Regan117 said:


> I have an adult MNSSHP ticket for Tuesday 9/20 I'm not going to use and can't have refunded. I'm willing to connect to anyone's MDE account and reassign it to you if you can use it. For free - can anyone use it?


I agree with OhioStateBuckeye that it certainly can't hurt to call Disney and see if they'll refund it.  However, if that doesn't work, my family will be going to the party that day and we haven't gotten our tickets yet, so I'd gladly take it off your hands.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> Thank goodness!
> Honestly? We went to see talking Mickey at 4pm yesterday when we entered, cause we've never seen him before. His voice creeped me right out. I prefer old fashioned non talking Mickey.



Now that's funny!


----------



## lisathomps

Anchored said:


> Opposite here. We've been through 7 lines and only gotten 3 or 4 pieces at each. People said bring extra bags and we aren't even close to filling our little party bags


That was the same for us last year! I was hoping this year would be different


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> Did they do the Poison Apple Cauldron Magic Shot?


Yes. That was our first magic shot. It was through the Main Street exit as we entered the park.


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> Did they put a limit to how many exclusive items you could purchase?  What did you buy?


We bought three pins and two mystery box pins. I believe there was a limit of two item purchase per person. We also bought a pass holder Halloween tshirt. 

My kids were excited because in one mystery box they got two of the three chaser pins in one box. Whatever that means.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

ConnecticutFlea said:


> Where is the tiki trail? I missed that last year.
> And the apple steins.....I have to have one. It says they are through out the park. Anything anyone can add would be greatly appreciated.



Sorry. I misspoke. Not technically a trail I guess. You went through the Enchanted Tiki Room and there were at least 2 different sections of candy people.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

disneypolybride2008 said:


> Is Minnie/Donald/Daisy just one line to stand in? Where is the beginning of the line?



Frim the pictures I've seen it does appear to be the same set up as last year, and it was one line for all three.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

ConnecticutFlea said:


> Where is the tiki trail? I missed that last year.
> And the apple steins.....I have to have one. It says they are through out the park. Anything anyone can add would be greatly appreciated.



Last year I got mine at the stand/cart in Frontierland that sold the turkey legs, but I know others got theirs at Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## Nicole N.

Mitzicat said:


> We will be there on 9/25  Can't wait.




We will be there on 9/25 too!!!!


----------



## nicolebridget22

I've been to MNSSHP before but never participated in all the things.  Can anyone tell me...can one trick-or-treat even if one is an adult and not wearing a costume?  I love candy...  And also, will they give us a brochure or anything that outlines what special things can be found where, and where the TOT stations are?  Thanks all!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

disneypolybride2008 said:


> thanks!



OK, did you know where Jack and Sally met during the party last year?  That is where the dwarves are.  If you don't know where it is...you are in storybook circus.  You go past the tent where Donald, Goofy, Minnie and Daisy meet.  It is in the next tent, that one is open air so you'll be able to spot the dwarves in there.



DiannaVM said:


> Seeing the HM dancers during the parade gave me an idea. I have a Southern Belle zombie costume from a few years back that looks alot like their dresses so it gave me the idea to dress up like them. Do you guys think my new costume idea is a good idea?
> 
> Only I don't want to wear a wig so I was thinking of maybe using baby powder on my hair? Has anyone done that before and would that work out OK for me?



I was a ballroom dancer before, I got gray spray at a costume store for my hair, it washed out with the first wash.  I think that costume will be great.




disneypolybride2008 said:


> Is Minnie/Donald/Daisy just one line to stand in? Where is the beginning of the line?



It is one line.  The line usually wraps around the Storybook Circus splash area.  The entrance will depend on how long the line is.  There will be cast members



nicolebridget22 said:


> I've been to MNSSHP before but never participated in all the things.  Can anyone tell me...can one trick-or-treat even if one is an adult and not wearing a costume?  I love candy...  And also, will they give us a brochure or anything that outlines what special things can be found where, and where the TOT stations are?  Thanks all!



Anyone is welcome to trick or treat, even with no costume.  But I promise you, if you are like me you'll be jealous you aren't dressed up, I was my first party.  Yes, there will be a party map you'll get when you enter which will show all the TOT stations.  I think if you google MNSSHPP 2016 map you'll be able to look at it now.


----------



## vinotinto

How were the procedures for getting folks without a wristband out of the park? Were the enough CMs doing sweeps? Would love to hear from those who were there yesterday!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Disneylover99 said:


> We bought three pins and two mystery box pins. I believe there was a limit of two item purchase per person. We also bought a pass holder Halloween tshirt.
> 
> My kids were excited because in one mystery box they got two of the three chaser pins in one box. Whatever that means.


Chasers are the rare variant versions of pins inside the box. It's hard to obtain them so they are EXTREMELY lucky to get 2 in one box!


----------



## WebmasterJackie

nicolebridget22 said:


> And also, will they give us a brochure or anything that outlines what special things can be found where, and where the TOT stations are?  Thanks all!


Here is a link to a map for the 2016 Party. They give you a paper one when you enter. You can zoom in too!

http://www.wdwinfo.com/holidays/photos/mnsshp-map1.htm


----------



## attain

A thank you to those who went and have shared their experiences for the rest of us to use to plan, re-plan, think, and re-think. I would love to see pictures of characters anyone got.


----------



## disneypolybride2008

It is one line.  The line usually wraps around the Storybook Circus splash area.  The entrance will depend on how long the line is.  There will be cast members



Thank you.. do you also know if they come out at 7pm on the dot?


----------



## GaryDis

DiannaVM said:


> Only I don't want to wear a wig so I was thinking of maybe using baby powder on my hair? Has anyone done that before and would that work out OK for me


I'm glad other people have mentioned spray on alternatives from costume stores. I don't know how powder would work, but my concern would be getting it on other people, especially those sensitive to scents, or even people allergic to corn if you were to use a corn starch based powder.


----------



## Disneylover99

vinotinto said:


> How were the procedures for getting folks without a wristband out of the park? Were the enough CMs doing sweeps? Would love to hear from those who were there yesterday!


My husband noticed cm's putting up ropes at various lands right around 7pm so non wristband people could not enter.


----------



## Disneylover99

FeralCatRogue said:


> Chasers are the rare variant versions of pins inside the box. It's hard to obtain them so they are EXTREMELY lucky to get 2 in one box!


That's what they told me. The pins were two of the three hitch hiking ghosts.


----------



## GaryDis

FoxC63 said:


> Thanks for the link.  I've never seen these before.


You're welcome, but don't thank me, thank @Robo .  It just took me a minute or so to search for the thread I remembered, while I'm sure  Robo spends a lot of time editing and maintaining his maps.


----------



## Metalfan

Really pumped to head to MNSSHP for the first time in years!!!


----------



## Lirael

To the people who went:

1)What would you say is best to do first to avoid long waits or out of stock: charaters, exclusive merchandise or getting the treats?

2)Were many adults dressed. I'm thinking of going as villager Belle but I'm shy and don't want to be one of the few dressed up...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

disneypolybride2008 said:


> It is one line.  The line usually wraps around the Storybook Circus splash area.  The entrance will depend on how long the line is.  There will be cast members
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.. do you also know if they come out at 7pm on the dot?



Last year they were out at 7, but Donald had a problem so he had to go back in and come back out.  I think it is conceivable that they might be delayed a few minutes, but they are supposed to be out at 7.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Lirael said:


> To the people who went:
> 
> 1)What would you say is best to do first to avoid long waits or out of stock: charaters, exclusive merchandise or getting the treats?
> 
> 2)Were many adults dressed. I'm thinking of going as villager Belle but I'm shy and don't want to be one of the few dressed up...



Do you have more than 1 adult?  You could tag team and have some people wait in line for a popular character (so long as you will get the same amount of pictures with or without the people who are being runners people usually won't mind if you do this) and someone else run to get party exclusive merch or snacks.  

Many adults dress up.  My boyfriend and I will be dressed up and we have no kids.


----------



## Disneylover99

Lirael said:


> To the people who went:
> 
> 1)What would you say is best to do first to avoid long waits or out of stock: charaters, exclusive merchandise or getting the treats?
> 
> 2)Were many adults dressed. I'm thinking of going as villager Belle but I'm shy and don't want to be one of the few dressed up...



If there is exclusive merchandise you want, get that first. 
I didn't think there were as many adults dressed up as when I went to a party in October closer to Halloween. But you won't feel out of place dressed up. Plenty of adults were dressed up or many wore Halloween type shirts.


----------



## e777

So quick question? We are going oct 18-24 and have 5 day park hoppers.  Can I use park hoppers for wed, thur, fri, sat, mon and on sun night just use our MNSSHP tickets starting at 4?  Also I can still use fp for sun night with just the party tickett from 4-6 right?


----------



## Lirael

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Do you have more than 1 adult?  You could tag team and have some people wait in line for a popular character (so long as you will get the same amount of pictures with or without the people who are being runners people usually won't mind if you do this) and someone else run to get party exclusive merch or snacks.
> 
> Many adults dress up.  My boyfriend and I will be dressed up and we have no kids.





Disneylover99 said:


> If there is exclusive merchandise you want, get that first.
> I didn't think there were as many adults dressed up as when I went to a party in October closer to Halloween. But you won't feel out of place dressed up. Plenty of adults were dressed up or many wore Halloween type shirts.



Thank you! I guess I'll ask the people in my party to go on snack runs since they aren't fans of characters and juggle the rare characters and merch myself. 

Is the exclusive merch sold at specific locations or at the usual stores?


----------



## sunryzez

garthbarth1 said:


> Yeah they have their own stop and its all werthers. Last year I think it was in Liberty Square, or at least inside one of the restaurants!



I went to every stop last night except for the Storybook circus one last night and there were no werthers candies. Does anyone know if that was where they were or did they not have any this year?


----------



## 1sttimedisneymama

Did anyone do the dessert party last night? I read it was first come first serve so cancelled mine but then a girl on another group said she got an email confirmation that said pre assigned seating. I would've kept it had I known it was pre assigned


----------



## Pixie_Dust

e777 said:


> So quick question? We are going oct 18-24 and have 5 day park hoppers.  Can I use park hoppers for wed, thur, fri, sat, mon and on sun night just use our MNSSHP tickets starting at 4?  Also I can still use fp for sun night with just the party tickett from 4-6 right?



Yes, we are going next week and that is exactly what we are going to do, use our 5 park hoppers on other days but go into the MK at 4 (hopefully) the night we have our MNSSHP tix  And yes you can fast pass 4-6


----------



## Pixie_Dust

I'm a little nervous, just looked at weather forecast and there are PM thunderstorms on Sunday the 11th. Not scattered and/or afternoon thunderstorms, but PM thunderstorms! And of course the pricey tickets are non refundable, even though all the events for the party are outdoors.


----------



## Disneylover99

sunryzez said:


> I went to every stop last night except for the Storybook circus one last night and there were no werthers candies. Does anyone know if that was where they were or did they not have any this year?


No werthers at storybook circus. But they were very generous with their treats at that location. I think somebody else posted the werther's were near BOG.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Pixie_Dust said:


> I'm a little nervous, just looked at weather forecast and there are PM thunderstorms on Sunday the 11th. Not scattered and/or afternoon thunderstorms, but PM thunderstorms! And of course the pricey tickets are non refundable, even though all the events for the party are outdoors.



It is way too early to be checking forecasts.  There are rain strats, but I'd worry about that if there is rain forecast a few days before.


----------



## Disneylover99

Pixie_Dust said:


> I'm a little nervous, just looked at weather forecast and there are PM thunderstorms on Sunday the 11th. Not scattered and/or afternoon thunderstorms, but PM thunderstorms! And of course the pricey tickets are non refundable, even though all the events for the party are outdoors.


Too early to make weather predictions for next Sunday. Last night it poured rain from about 6pm to 7pm. At least if the forecast looks bad, it probably won't sell out. That's how I would look at it.


----------



## Pixie_Dust

sunryzez said:


> I went to every stop last night except for the Storybook circus one last night and there were no werthers candies. Does anyone know if that was where they were or did they not have any this year?



Hm, Werther's is listed as a sponsor, so I would like to know the answer to that as well. I love them


----------



## Pixie_Dust

Can anybody who has been this year please list the types of candy, and where you got it if it's only at certain places? Or maybe this has been answered and there's a link to the message? Thanks


----------



## MapleGirl

Anyone want to post pictures of their candy haul?


----------



## dragonfly57005

FoxC63 said:


> *Food Allergy Info:*
> 
> Guests with food allergies can get a special teal bag that will designate them as having an allergy (teal is the color that represents food allergy awareness).  These bags can be picked up at Market Street, City Hall, Heritage House, Town Square Theater, or any of the trick or treat locations.  At the trick or treat stations, these guests will get a teal token, which can be redeemed for allergy-friendly treats and non-food items at Heritage House and Town Square Theater.  These are also the places to stop with any questions about the process.
> 
> City Hall will not be passing out allergy-friendly candy this year as they have done in the past.



Great tip! thanks!


----------



## taiko225

MapleGirl said:


> Anyone want to post pictures of their candy haul?


This is what I got...


----------



## crazy4wdw

1sttimedisneymama said:


> Did anyone do the dessert party last night? I read it was first come first serve so cancelled mine but then a girl on another group said she got an email confirmation that said pre assigned seating. I would've kept it had I known it was pre assigned


I'd be interested in this information also.


----------



## Sean Chelak

Is there anything new this year at MNSSHP like meet and greets?


----------



## Melissakay1q

taiko225 said:


> This is what I got...



I heart that it's sorted. One of the best parts of Halloween growing up was sorting all my candy at the end of the night.


----------



## dragonfly57005

monique5 said:


> Snow White is now meeting next to City Hall for the party!
> 
> Tweedle Dee, Tweedle Dum, and the Queen of Hearts are meeting next to Mad Tea Party.
> 
> Alice and Mad Hatter are meeting right next to the Tweedle and Queen of Hearts.
> 
> Great photos on FB! KtP is there tonight--- of course!!!! Chip & Co. live feed tonight @ party. But it's football here for me. Can't keep up with all the posts right now.




I need to add Alice to my list! One of my girls will be pumped!


----------



## dragonfly57005

wilkeliza said:


> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]
> 
> I grabbed this from @mysticflights on Twitter; hope she doesn't mind. These are all the allergen friendly options which can be picked up at 2 locations
> View attachment 191768
> 
> I'm unsure if they could be picked up at each CM through out the park. This is what was shown when you picked up your teal bag.



This is perfect =- thanks for sharing the pic! My daughter will be quite pleased that she can actually eat some of this candy.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

O-so-good Disney Mama said:


> So what about the 7 Dwarfs - how long have people waited for them tonight?



Hi. I am not done reading and not sure if anyone answered. We got to the dwarfs at 7:15pm since we were doing rides before and they said it was about a two hour wait. We went back at 10:40pm and waited about 30 minutes. We were a party of 10 and were dressed as Snow White, the prince, the Evil Queen and the 7 dwarfs. It was a phenomenal meet and greet. 

There were lines everywhere at 4ish. We weren't going to wait over an hour for a meet and greet. It took us about 25 minutes to get through security so by the time we got in at 4:20pm there were huge lines for the popular characters.


----------



## O-so-good Disney Mama

Delgado said:


> Do 410-fastpass for ariel. If you want to meet jack and sally show up by 430ish, earlier better, you will be done by 515. Get fp for buzz then go see cinderella. (This is only from my experience) with our plan we were able to see jack and dwarfs and were done.by 705



So Jack and Sally came out at 5?



mdb78 said:


> We did the first haircut there with our firstborn, then 5 years later we did it with our 2nd born.  Now with our 3rd, it just doesn't seem right to not have it done there!  lol



Just called today to book for our trip and there is nothing our entire stay . Hoping to do a walk up for our little one!


----------



## O-so-good Disney Mama

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> Hi. I am not done reading and not sure if anyone answered. We got to the dwarfs at 7:15pm since we were doing rides before and they said it was about a two hour wait. We went back at 10:40pm and waited about 30 minutes. We were a party of 10 and were dressed as Snow White, the prince, the Evil Queen and the 7 dwarfs. It was a phenomenal meet and greet.
> 
> There were lines everywhere at 4ish. We weren't going to wait over an hour for a meet and greet. It took us about 25 minutes to get through security so by the time we got in at 4:20pm there were huge lines for the popular characters.



No one answered yet - thanks for replying!!!


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

WDWRook said:


> Did anyone confirm if they will start handing out the Sorcerers card once they let you in?  And if so, if there was a line for it?  My plan is to get in, get that first, then move on to FPs.
> 
> Having a hard time deciding on Jack/Sally or the Dwarves.  I don't think we could do both and don't think the kids will want to wait for both.  We love the dwarves but comments on here suggest Jack is a lot of fun to interact with vs Dwarves who just sit there.  Besides these, which other special characters are a lot of fun to interact with?



We tried to get the cards when we first got in at 4:20pm and was told to come back at 7pm. We didn't go until 9ish and we all got our cards. We saw the dwarfs and had so much fun. We were dressed like them of our party of 10 including Snow White, the prince and the evil queen. They were so funny especially grumpy. We waited about 30 minutes as we got on line at 10:40pm.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

patkingpin said:


> Any word on if Cruella is meeting this tear and if so how long her line is?  Is she meeting in the same place as last year?



Yes Cruella was in Storybook Circus by the train station. We waited about 10 minutes at 11:20pm and we were the last group to see her. She ended at about 11:30pm.


----------



## Disneylover99

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> Hi. I am not done reading and not sure if anyone answered. We got to the dwarfs at 7:15pm since we were doing rides before and they said it was about a two hour wait. We went back at 10:40pm and waited about 30 minutes. We were a party of 10 and were dressed as Snow White, the prince, the Evil Queen and the 7 dwarfs. It was a phenomenal meet and greet.
> 
> There were lines everywhere at 4ish. We weren't going to wait over an hour for a meet and greet. It took us about 25 minutes to get through security so by the time we got in at 4:20pm there were huge lines for the popular characters.


Oh my gosh. I think I saw you guys last night. Weren't you attacked by a cockroach at a Photopass at the heritage house???


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

Lirael said:


> To the people who went:
> 
> 1)What would you say is best to do first to avoid long waits or out of stock: charaters, exclusive merchandise or getting the treats?
> 
> 2)Were many adults dressed. I'm thinking of going as villager Belle but I'm shy and don't want to be one of the few dressed up...



I didn't think that even half of the people there last night were dressed up. Maybe a third. We loved dressing up. That was the best part. 

I will say that we waited until late to do character meets and to shop and we got all the merchandise we wanted. The line to buy pins was so long by 7:20pm. We went back at 10:30pm and there was barely a line. Not even 5 minutes. You can buy a max of two of each pin. We bought 4 pins and several shirts. I wish we could have done more meet and greets but the lines were too long. We did 3. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

Disneylover99 said:


> Oh my gosh. I think I saw you guys last night. Weren't you attacked by a cockroach at a Photopass at the heritage house???



That is so so funny. Yes we were!!  We were missing two of us at that point - they were doing sorcerers!  That cockroach was huge. I wish the photo pass person got that photo but they didn't. 

Were you on line?  Were you dressed?  So so funny.


----------



## Disneylover99

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> That is so so funny. Yes we were!!  We were missing two of us at that point - they were doing sorcerers!  That cockroach was huge. I wish the photo pass person got that photo but they didn't.
> 
> Were you on line?  Were you dressed?  So so funny.



Yes! We saw the cockroach crawling towards you as you were all lined up ready for the picture. We were in line and there was one more couple in front of us. My husband was a caveman and I was a witch. It was hysterically funny!!! 

Your costumes were amazing btw!!!!! I think best of the night! That's why I remembered you!


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

Disneylover99 said:


> Yes! We saw the cockroach crawling towards you as you were all lined up ready for the picture. We were in line and there was one more couple in front of us. My husband was a caveman and I was a witch. It was hysterically funny!!!
> 
> Your costumes were amazing btw!!!!! I think best of the night! That's why I remembered you!



Wow. I saw you guys on line. That was so funny. I didn't even see the cockroach until my daughter's friend started screaming. Then I saw it. Our oldest daughter turned 21 and we surprised her by having her 4 good friends meet us in Disney for a week. So we made all the dwarf costumes for her friends without her knowing. The trip was fantastic and the Halloween party was our last night and it was a hit. We didn't leave until 1am. Thanks for your kind words. What was so nice about the evening is that so many people were complimentary about other costumes - we did the same.


----------



## jhoannam

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> We tried to get the cards when we first got in at 4:20pm and was told to come back at 7pm. We didn't go until 9ish and we all got our cards. We saw the dwarfs and had so much fun. We were dressed like them of our party of 10 including Snow White, the prince and the evil queen. They were so funny especially grumpy. We waited about 30 minutes as we got on line at 10:40pm.



Are you going to make another video? I really enjoyed them, they are awesome.


----------



## Disneylover99

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> Wow. I saw you guys on line. That was so funny. I didn't even see the cockroach until my daughter's friend started screaming. Then I saw it. Our oldest daughter turned 21 and we surprised her by having her 4 good friends meet us in Disney for a week. So we made all the dwarf costumes for her friends without her knowing. The trip was fantastic and the Halloween party was our last night and it was a hit. We didn't leave until 1am. Thanks for your kind words. What was so nice about the evening is that so many people were complimentary about other costumes - we did the same.



We left at about 1am as well and it was also our last night. It was a great fun!  It really was the perfect way to end a trip.


----------



## Disneylover99

MapleGirl said:


> Anyone want to post pictures of their candy haul?


See post #4547


----------



## garthbarth1

taiko225 said:


> This is what I got...


OMG whats in the little ziplock bags? Are those the ones close to the entrance? Looks like more chocolate and less fruit candies then previous years!


----------



## Delgado

FoxC63 said:


> You know Talking Mickey changes into his Halloween Outfit at 7pm right?  The Mickey your scheduled to see is in his magician costume he wears everyday.





O-so-good Disney Mama said:


> So Jack and Sally came out at 5?
> 
> 
> 
> Just called today to book for our trip and there is nothing our entire stay . Hoping to do a walk up for our little one!


 Yes they came out right at 5 on the dot


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sean Chelak said:


> Is there anything new this year at MNSSHP like meet and greets?



Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum are the only new characters.  They meet by the Mad Tea Party teacups.  

The parade is a tiny bit different, Vanellope took over Goofy's candy bike and he walks near the front of the parade.


----------



## fantasycloud

Will my 1.5yr-old, without wristband, be able to trick or treat?  She'll want to follow her big brother around.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

jhoannam said:


> Are you going to make another video? I really enjoyed them, they are awesome.



That was so sweet of you. It made my daughter so happy to hear your post. She does most of the editing. Yes we are. This time we are using two songs because we have so much footage. Her friends had a blast recording their parts. 
Thanks again!


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

garthbarth1 said:


> OMG whats in the little ziplock bags? Are those the ones close to the entrance? Looks like more chocolate and less fruit candies then previous years!



There actually was a heathy nut bar. Made with no artificial coloring or flavoring and apples as a sweetener. I can't remember the name of it. It was great as some of us try not to eat food dyes. There was also peanut butter m&ms and two other things. Sorry I don't remember.

Yes you get them when you got your trick or treat bags. Go towards the right to the new entrance to go behind Main Street.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

fantasycloud said:


> Will my 1.5yr-old, without wristband, be able to trick or treat?  She'll want to follow her big brother around.



Of course she will be able to.  I think CMs will know not to expect wristbands on the very little kids.


----------



## famy27

garthbarth1 said:


> I feel silly not know where this exit is! If im standing on Main Street looking at the castle, is it to my right? Does it run behind the shops? I just cant picture this



You've got it. It's the way they route parade traffic, but not actually an exit from the park. 

It was one decent sized bag filled with full sized Crispy M&M, fun sized Snickers Crisper, little Dove square, fun sized Skittles, and full sized Goodness Knows bar.


----------



## famy27

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> There actually was a heathy nut bar. Made with no artificial coloring or flavoring and apples as a sweetener. I can't remember the name of it. It was great as some of us try not to eat food dyes. There was also peanut butter m&ms and two other things. Sorry I don't remember.
> 
> Yes you get them when you got your trick or treat bags. Go towards the right to the new entrance to go behind Main Street.



It was called Goodness Knows.  I haven't tried mine yet


----------



## steveyjc81

Am I right in thinking that there is no availability of parent/child swap as Fastpass isn't on?


----------



## figment81

Pixie_Dust said:


> I'm a little nervous, just looked at weather forecast and there are PM thunderstorms on Sunday the 11th. Not scattered and/or afternoon thunderstorms, but PM thunderstorms! And of course the pricey tickets are non refundable, even though all the events for the party are outdoors.


It is way to soon to worry about weather! The 10 day forecast changes every day!


----------



## figment81

Do the characters ( specifically the 7 dwarfs/ Winnie the Pooh) meet during the parade? Would the line be a bit shorter?


----------



## Berlioz70

figment81 said:


> Do the characters ( specifically the 7 dwarfs/ Winnie the Pooh) meet during the parade? Would the line be a bit shorter?



Pooh characters are 30 on/30 off, typically their line is cut before they come out for each set. I believe their sets start on the :15 - and they meet during the parade.

Dwarfs meet during the parade too - for the last two years we got in line during the fireworks and had pretty short waits.

I met both groups last year, here were my experiences - 2015 MNSSHP Character Report


----------



## Ruth B

Any one been to the Dessert party yet? Would love to hear how it worked out? Thanks


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Berlioz70 said:


> Pooh characters are 30 on/30 off, typically their line is cut before they come out for each set. I believe their sets start on the :15 - and they meet during the parade.
> 
> Dwarfs meet during the parade too - for the last two years we got in line during the fireworks and had pretty short waits.
> 
> I met both groups last year, here were my experiences - 2015 MNSSHP Character Report



Those costumes are awesome! I loved those. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Could someone please confirm for me if Tink is dressed for Halloween or just regular during the party? TIA


----------



## cindyfan

Wondering if anyone knows where the Werther's treat station is this year?


----------



## BrookieM2001

Does anybody know if the Memory Maker special Belle M&G at Heritage House has closed? The closing date was the 1st, but I didn't know if they extended it. If we can't see Belle there, we will need to add in the village belle M&G during the party, since Belle is my DDs fav. Just hoping they kept her at Heritage and we can see her on our MK day before the party!


----------



## ammag

warning about making FP reservations starting before 4pm:
So I had one from  3:10-4:10 and when I went to do my FP for my other park day October 4th I was unable because the system took my 3:10 reservation as my ticketed day.  The It person is still helping me fix it but he said that booking while possible before 4pm on your party date it causes this to happen and you may lose the ability to select on a regular park day. Apparently it caused computer issues because he is needing another support team member to fix my situation! I might miss out on soarin because of this error, so you might want to change your FP


----------



## FoxC63

ammag said:


> warning about making FP reservations starting before 4pm:
> So I had one from  3:10-4:10 and when I went to do my FP for my other park day October 4th I was unable because the system took my 3:10 reservation as my ticketed day.  The It person is still helping me fix it but he said that booking while possible before 4pm on your party date it causes this to happen and you may lose the ability to select on a regular park day. Apparently it caused computer issues because he is needing another support team member to fix my situation! I might miss out on soarin because of this error, so you might want to change your FP



Please report back if they were able to fix everything for you.


----------



## jcemom

ammag said:


> warning about making FP reservations starting before 4pm:
> So I had one from  3:10-4:10 and when I went to do my FP for my other park day October 4th I was unable because the system took my 3:10 reservation as my ticketed day.  The It person is still helping me fix it but he said that booking while possible before 4pm on your party date it causes this to happen and you may lose the ability to select on a regular park day. Apparently it caused computer issues because he is needing another support team member to fix my situation! I might miss out on soarin because of this error, so you might want to change your FP


That's odd because we have two day park tickets plus two MNSSHP tickets. I was able to book FP+ for all four days and our first set of FP on both party nights is 3:30-4:30. I booked Epcot FP first, and then our two party nights, and DHS last.


----------



## otten

jcemom said:


> That's odd because we have two day park tickets plus two MNSSHP tickets. I was able to book FP+ for all four days and our first set of FP on both party nights is 3:30-4:30. I booked Epcot FP first, and then our two party nights, and DHS last.



I had no problem booking fp for the party day from 3:20-4:20 and my remaining days. Odd.


----------



## FoxC63

Question Recently Posted @ Disney
"We have reservations for Wishes Fireworks Dessert Party Garden View, can you please tell me once were led out to the viewing area can we leave to go on a ride and reenter?"

Disney's Response:
"Since this is a new event based on the current Wishes Fireworks Dessert Party, I would expect it to be run very similar. When you check-in at the Tomorrowland Terrace podium for the event, you will receive a special dessert party wristband that will designate whether you may attend the Plaza Garden Viewing Area or the Tomorrowland Terrace Area. You can leave as many times as you need to enjoy attractions, use the restroom or shop but will need to check-in with the Cast Member by showing them your party wristband when you re-enter the viewing area."
Link:  https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...s-fireworks-dessert-party-garden-view-318708/


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> Yes. That was our first magic shot. It was through the Main Street exit as we entered the park.



If you have time can you please post your magic shot pictures/or list the ones you have and locations? TIA


----------



## stal

How long does it tend to take to get in at 4? I have a fast pass res for Splash at 3.15-4.15... will I make it? Will they be lenient if I am slightly late?

Thanks!


----------



## urkalynne

stal said:


> How long does it tend to take to get in at 4? I have a fast pass res for Splash at 4.15... will I make it? Will they be lenient if I am slightly late?
> 
> Thanks!


Your FP+ starts at 415? That means your arrival window is 415-515. There should be no issue getting in in that amount of time.


----------



## vinotinto

famy27 said:


> It was called Goodness Knows.  I haven't tried mine yet


Do you need to enter through the MNSSHP entrance to get the healthy zip lock? We'll already be inside and will get our wristbands in one of the inside kiosks.


----------



## MinnieMSue

vinotinto said:


> Do you need to enter through the MNSSHP entrance to get the healthy zip lock? We'll already be inside and will get our wristbands in one of the inside kiosks.



We will be inside but plan to walk up Main Street and loop around toward the backstage way to get the handouts there. I am sure that won't be a problem.


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> If you have time can you please post your magic shot pictures/or list the ones you have and locations? TIA



The Hitchhiking ghosts were by heritage house.
The apple in the cauldron was at the Main Street by pass, but my husband thought that many of the Photopass people had that shot if you asked for it.
The haunted mansion had the ghost driver. 
I'll have to go look at my shots and see what else there was and get back to you.


----------



## stal

urkalynne said:


> Your FP+ starts at 415? That means your arrival window is 415-515. There should be no issue getting in in that amount of time.


Sorry, I meant 3.15-4.15, there are no FP+ times we want for 3.30-4.30


----------



## Masonsears3

How long were the lines for merchandise earlier in the evening (around 5)?


----------



## pigletto

Quick question for anyone who has been to a party. Do you bring your own treat bags? I heard the ones they hand out are small. I am debating picking up some cute mid sized ones I saw at the Dollar store. I'm not fussed about tricking or treating either way, but I am going with my 12 year old who will love it and be happy to get as much as he can  (within reason of course). I am trying to bring as little as possible to carry around with us. But I imagine a bag would fold up and fit in my pocket until we were ready to use it.


----------



## Masonsears3

Did anyone do the headless horseman?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Many people bring a seperate bag if they are realy into trick or treating i'd grab one of the cute medium size ones. What they give is quite small.


----------



## Jhondy210

pigletto said:


> Quick question for anyone who has been to a party. Do you bring your own treat bags? I heard the ones they hand out are small. I am debating picking up some cute mid sized ones I saw at the Dollar store. I'm not fussed about tricking or treating either way, but I am going with my 12 year old who will love it and be happy to get as much as he can  (within reason of course). I am trying to bring as little as possible to carry around with us. But I imagine a bag would fold up and fit in my pocket until we were ready to use it.



I grabbed an orange pumpkin bag for my niece from the dollar tree for out MNSSHP on the 13th.I figure it will be easier to carry and hopefully she will be able to get lots of candy since one of the main things we want to do with her is take her trick or treating.


----------



## Disneylover99

Masonsears3 said:


> How long were the lines for merchandise earlier in the evening (around 5)?


The line at storybook circus was longish just before 5pm, bit it moved pretty fast. We waited about 15 minutes. The lines were longer there at 7/8pm but shorter later in the evening from what we could see.


----------



## Disneylover99

pigletto said:


> Quick question for anyone who has been to a party. Do you bring your own treat bags? I heard the ones they hand out are small. I am debating picking up some cute mid sized ones I saw at the Dollar store. I'm not fussed about tricking or treating either way, but I am going with my 12 year old who will love it and be happy to get as much as he can  (within reason of course). I am trying to bring as little as possible to carry around with us. But I imagine a bag would fold up and fit in my pocket until we were ready to use it.


There is a picture of the bags we used on page 228 of this thread. We got three bags for $5.00 at Cracker Barrel. They were big and heavy duty strong. Maybe that's why they gave us so much candy.


----------



## Disneylover99

Masonsears3 said:


> Did anyone do the headless horseman?


Picture on page 226.


----------



## garthbarth1

famy27 said:


> You've got it. It's the way they route parade traffic, but not actually an exit from the park.
> 
> It was one decent sized bag filled with full sized Crispy M&M, fun sized Snickers Crisper, little Dove square, fun sized Skittles, and full sized Goodness Knows bar.


omg sounds heavenly! This was available at 4 pm ?


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> If you have time can you please post your magic shot pictures/or list the ones you have and locations? TIA



Also, we got a Photopass with dancing ghost couples somewhere on Main Street in front of the castle and the hitchhiking ghosts were also by the haunted mansion by the carriage if you asked. 

I think the main thing to do is ask each Photopass person what special magic shots they'll do because you just never know.


----------



## famy27

garthbarth1 said:


> omg sounds heavenly! This was available at 4 pm ?



Sure was. We walked in a few minutes after 4


----------



## garthbarth1

famy27 said:


> Sure was. We walked in a few minutes after 4


thank you!!


----------



## snowybelle

Is there a list somewhere of which characters do and don't sign autographs at the party? That will help me prioritize my evening better.


----------



## garthbarth1

Disneylover99 said:


> The Hitchhiking ghosts were by heritage house.
> The apple in the cauldron was at the Main Street by pass, but my husband thought that many of the Photopass people had that shot if you asked for it.
> The haunted mansion had the ghost horses.
> 
> I'll have to go look at my shots and see what else there was and get back to you.


Would love to know where the Headless Horseman is!


----------



## alliecat523

Pixie_Dust said:


> I'm a little nervous, just looked at weather forecast and there are PM thunderstorms on Sunday the 11th. Not scattered and/or afternoon thunderstorms, but PM thunderstorms! And of course the pricey tickets are non refundable, even though all the events for the party are outdoors.



We went last year and it poured for about an hour as well. Sprinkled on and off the rest of the night. Everything was still going and we had a total blast. Just bring an umbrella or poncho and have fun!


----------



## Disneylover99

garthbarth1 said:


> Would love to know where the Headless Horseman is!


Headless horseman is in the parade. I don't think there are any magic shots of this. I mentioned ghost horses, by the haunted mansion, but there are no actual ghost horses just a ghost driver.


----------



## MrsBB

garthbarth1 said:


> Would love to know where the Headless Horseman is!



The magic shot with the headless horseman is at MK entrance, just after MB turnstiles but before the tunnel according to other reports.


----------



## Disneylover99

MrsBB said:


> The magic shot with the headless horseman is at MK entrance, just after MB turnstiles but before the tunnel according to other reports.


Dang. Totally missed this!!!


----------



## MrsBB

Disneylover99 said:


> Dang. Totally missed this!!!




Oh no! Sorry to hear that - if you're still on property would it be possible to get it on a MNSSHP night as you don't have to actually enter the party to get it? I am not sure if its time linked and  they'll only start doing it after a certain time ?


----------



## Disneylover99

MrsBB said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear that - if you're still on property would it be possible to get it on a MNSSHP night as you don't have to actually enter the party to get it? I am not sure if its time linked and  they'll only start doing it after a certain time ?


That may be a good idea for others if they missed it. 
We're on our way home right now, but there's always next year.


----------



## MrsBB

Disneylover99 said:


> That may be a good idea for others if they missed it.
> We're on our way home right now, but there's always next year.



All the more reason for another trip


----------



## AwesomeAg

I am a little confused about the Aladdin character M&Gs.  I know that Aladdin&Abu and Jasmine&Genie are the pairs that meet together. 

Do each set of pairs have their own line? 
Or is it one line and the pairs rotate?


----------



## Masonsears3

I'm about to ask a bunch of questions as I'm now re-planning our parties (well be attending 2 MNSSHP), so excuse me in advance.

Has white rabbit been out? 
What have lines been like for him, the queen and tweedles, jafar, genie/abu, minnie/donald/daisy, goofy, belle, tarzan/jane, cruella, pooh gang, and lotso? We're planning on at least one of our parties nights being heavily saturated with character meets so I'm trying to get an idea on general wait times.


----------



## Masonsears3

AwesomeAg said:


> I am a little confused about the Aladdin character M&Gs.  I know that Aladdin&Abu and Jasmine&Genie are the pairs that meet together.
> 
> Do each set of pairs have their own line?
> Or is it one line and the pairs rotate?


From what I understand they meet seperatly...or at least switch out at the same meet location. I've also heard that every now and then to u can get them all together....is this true?


----------



## iona

Masonsears3 said:


> I'm about to ask a bunch of questions as I'm now re-planning our parties (well be attending 2 MNSSHP), so excuse me in advance.
> 
> Has white rabbit been out?
> What have lines been like for him, the queen and tweedles, jafar, genie/abu, minnie/donald/daisy, goofy, belle, tarzan/jane, cruella, pooh gang, and lotso? We're planning on at least one of our parties nights being heavily saturated with character meets so I'm trying to get an idea on general wait times.



Kenny The Pirate answered some of this on his website earlier http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/...aiting-for-characters-at-the-halloween-party/


----------



## 2Tiggies

FoxC63 said:


> If you have time can you please post your magic shot pictures/or list the ones you have and locations? TIA



The 'video' version of the Haunted Mansion dancers on Main Street
https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ4lRHHD66E/?taken-by=orlando_local&hl=en

Snow White's apple - Main Street
https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ37F1KjxKk/?taken-by=orlando_local&hl=en

The photos with the dancers seemed to be plentiful at various spots along Main Street USA. We never knew what we were going to get, but we ended up with quite a few of them and they do at least one still photo with the effect and then one with the video and music as well. 

We didn't do the headless horseman shot just because the line was so long pretty much all evening and we wanted to do other things. It might have relented during the parades and fireworks, but we were up near the Hub to watch those so I can't say for sure.

There's also a photo of the candy selection somewhere on there (I think). I can have a look later but the candy is good this year.. Lots of chocolate!!


----------



## Masonsears3

iona said:


> Kenny The Pirate answered some of this on his website earlier http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/...aiting-for-characters-at-the-halloween-party/


Thank you so much!


----------



## 2Tiggies

FoxC63 said:


> I did see a picture on Twitter last night but it could have been old? #MNSSHP
> Link:  https://twitter.com/hashtag/mnsshp?f=tweets&vertical=default
> 
> View attachment 191858
> 
> EDIT:  This was posted last night during the party, but I don't know if it's an old picture but I cannot imagine someone would do that.



Hi, FoxC63 

That is my photo which my DH took of me outside the Ice Cream Parlor on Friday night at the party so yes, it was posted 'live'


----------



## Disneymom1126

AwesomeAg said:


> I am a little confused about the Aladdin character M&Gs.  I know that Aladdin&Abu and Jasmine&Genie are the pairs that meet together.
> 
> Do each set of pairs have their own line?
> Or is it one line and the pairs rotate?



It was the Christmas party when we met them, but if it is the same as that party, the pairs alternate being out so we had to stand in line twice to meet all 4 of them - they give people a head's up when they get in line if it will likely change to the other pair before you get to the front of the line (so Jasmine/Genie may be out when you get in line, but then they will let you know if you won't be meeting that pair)


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I couldn't stand it. I just ordered a 2nd MNSSHP ticket. 

Seeing all of the posts and pictures from it made me realize I would much rather do that on my arrival day then extra time at F&W. 

Now I need to figure out my 2nd Disney bounding outfit for that evening. Probably stick with Rapunzel since I could wear the dress on the plane - it's a normal simple purple sundress. My flight arrives around noon - so if my room isn't ready, I could just pack my Rapunzel ears and stuffed Pascal into the backpack and go right to the Magic Kingdom since I have an AP.


----------



## BebopBaloo

I apologize if I missed this reading through... Anyone know why Rabbit wasn't in the parade this year? Was a whole float missing? The Headless Horseman didn't ride (at least at the first parade) because of the weather. The parade just seemed short... Good...but short..


----------



## Princess 'n LA

A couple years ago, we were able to purchase PhotoPass just for the Halloween Party for around $50. Did anyone know if they still do this?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Princess 'n LA said:


> A couple years ago, we were able to purchase PhotoPass just for the Halloween Party for around $50. Did anyone know if they still do this?


Yes. After you have had a PhotoPass photo taken and linked to your MB/MDE account, you'll have the option in MDE to purchase a one-day Memory Maker that includes all photos from that complete day. Cost is close to $59.

You can actually wait and purchase it via your MDE account after your trip is over and you have looked at the photos.


----------



## urkalynne

AwesomeAg said:


> I am a little confused about the Aladdin character M&Gs.  I know that Aladdin&Abu and Jasmine&Genie are the pairs that meet together.
> 
> Do each set of pairs have their own line?
> Or is it one line and the pairs rotate?


They rotated. We walked by once and it was Jasmine and Genie. Rode the carpets and walked by again and it was Aladdin and Abu in the same spot.


----------



## Berlioz70

snowybelle said:


> Is there a list somewhere of which characters do and don't sign autographs at the party? That will help me prioritize my evening better.



This list indicates my best guess on autographs based on previous years: 2016 MNSSHP Characters



AwesomeAg said:


> I am a little confused about the Aladdin character M&Gs.  I know that Aladdin&Abu and Jasmine&Genie are the pairs that meet together.
> 
> Do each set of pairs have their own line?
> Or is it one line and the pairs rotate?



As others mentioned, they rotate every 30 min; but the characters do not meet during the parade so some sets are shorter.



Masonsears3 said:


> I'm about to ask a bunch of questions as I'm now re-planning our parties (well be attending 2 MNSSHP), so excuse me in advance.
> 
> Has white rabbit been out?
> What have lines been like for him, the queen and tweedles, jafar, genie/abu, minnie/donald/daisy, goofy, belle, tarzan/jane, cruella, pooh gang, and lotso? We're planning on at least one of our parties nights being heavily saturated with character meets so I'm trying to get an idea on general wait times.



The white rabbit was a regular character at MK last year, but he is not this year, so I would assume he's not out.

Here is my report from last year, I specify character wait times: 2015 MNSSHP Character Report



BebopBaloo said:


> I apologize if I missed this reading through... Anyone know why Rabbit wasn't in the parade this year? Was a whole float missing? The Headless Horseman didn't ride (at least at the first parade) because of the weather. The parade just seemed short... Good...but short..



The Pooh Unit was cut last year.


----------



## BattyKoda

MrsBB said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear that - if you're still on property would it be possible to get it on a MNSSHP night as you don't have to actually enter the party to get it? I am not sure if its time linked and  they'll only start doing it after a certain time ?



Two things here...

1: At least for the first party it was time linked... our first attempt (shortly after four) got us the Zootopia magic shot. I don't know what time they go live with it, but the photographer did tell us at four that she wasn't sure what we would get at that time.

2: you are in the park when you take that photo, it is inside the gates and right in front of the Mickey flower arrangement, as such you have entered the party. They don't offer it outside the gates.

My thoughts from the (lol, that should say P A R T Y, but I like the group of them together so I'm leaving that as is   )
I thought the CMs did an excellent job at clearing the park. We came across a lot of them checking bands and removing those that didn't have them. Much better than last years first party.

Lines for rides and M&Gs seemed longer this year. I know that a couple of rides are down for refub while a couple of characters were removed from this year's parties... so I am willing to blame both of these for the increase in waits.

BUT... I'm not sure if the long lines were due to the limited number of characters or families asking for 20 photos per Meet and Greet.... What is up with families needing individual photos for each of their kids, each parent and then the family as whole? We saw this happen multiple times. I don't get it.

One thing I did like was how autographs were handled at some of the M&Gs... we did Eeyore and Friends... they handed out a laminated item with autographs to those in line. This prevented people asking for them and quickened the lines (well, except for the above)


----------



## BlueHippo

steveyjc81 said:


> Am I right in thinking that there is no availability of parent/child swap as Fastpass isn't on?


Not sure about all rides, but we tried rider swap at Splash Mountain last year and they said they didn't do it during parties.


----------



## ky.

Would anyone who is going to the party be able to pick up the Clawhauser halloween party sorcerers of the magic kingdom card for me (and mail to it canada, i'll cover the few dollars shipping). It's a free card so long as you have a party ticket and you do not need to sign up or actually play the game (tho I suggest you do cause it' super fun!!). Just need to stop by the firehouse on main street once you have your party bracelet and request it.  

i'm trying to build up my collection but it's not easy when you're a poor student who lives thousands of miles away. 

Thanks


----------



## RD169

Now that the party has started,  can anyone tell me where Jack skellington is this year?  My sons are big,  Jack fans, and they really want to meet him. I'd heard he was in a different spot to last year, but can't find where. Thank you


----------



## urkalynne

RD169 said:


> Now that the party has started,  can anyone tell me where Jack skellington is this year?  My sons are big,  Jack fans, and they really want to meet him. I'd heard he was in a different spot to last year, but can't find where. Thank you


In the gazebo where Tiana used to M&G.


----------



## mickey1968

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. After you have had a PhotoPass photo taken and linked to your MB/MDE account, you'll have the option in MDE to purchase a one-day Memory Maker that includes all photos from that complete day. Cost is close to $59.
> 
> You can actually wait and purchase it via your MDE account after your trip is over and you have looked at the photos.


I was wondering about this. I have done the one-day MM before and it was great, but I just never know if I will really be "into" characters on any given day or not, so waiting helps.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

urkalynne said:


> Your FP+ starts at 415? That means your arrival window is 415-515. There should be no issue getting in in that amount of time.



I would get there early.  We got on line at 3:53pm and didn't get in until 4:25pm.  The security lines were so long.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

pigletto said:


> Quick question for anyone who has been to a party. Do you bring your own treat bags? I heard the ones they hand out are small. I am debating picking up some cute mid sized ones I saw at the Dollar store. I'm not fussed about tricking or treating either way, but I am going with my 12 year old who will love it and be happy to get as much as he can  (within reason of course). I am trying to bring as little as possible to carry around with us. But I imagine a bag would fold up and fit in my pocket until we were ready to use it.



We felt the bags were big enough.  If you need another one they will give you another one.  They are not strict about how many bags you get.  But we stopped trick or treating because we had so much candy and our bags weren't nearly full.  They do hold a lot of candy.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

vinotinto said:


> Do you need to enter through the MNSSHP entrance to get the healthy zip lock? We'll already be inside and will get our wristbands in one of the inside kiosks.



No - you can just get your band and then walk to the MNSSHP entrance.



MinnieMSue said:


> We will be inside but plan to walk up Main Street and loop around toward the backstage way to get the handouts there. I am sure that won't be a problem.



You are right - it won't be a problem.  We had dinner reservations at 4:15pm - and since we were late getting in - my DH went straight to the restaurant and we went to get our bags.  They gave us one for my DH.  No issues.


----------



## garthbarth1

MrsBB said:


> The magic shot with the headless horseman is at MK entrance, just after MB turnstiles but before the tunnel according to other reports.


Great! This is what I was looking for! Thank you!


----------



## garthbarth1

BattyKoda said:


> Two things here...
> 
> 1: At least for the first party it was time linked... our first attempt (shortly after four) got us the Zootopia magic shot. I don't know what time they go live with it, but the photographer did tell us at four that she wasn't sure what we would get at that time.
> 
> 2: you are in the park when you take that photo, it is inside the gates and right in front of the Mickey flower arrangement, as such you have entered the party. They don't offer it outside the gates.
> 
> My thoughts from the (lol, that should say P A R T Y, but I like the group of them together so I'm leaving that as is   )
> I thought the CMs did an excellent job at clearing the park. We came across a lot of them checking bands and removing those that didn't have them. Much better than last years first party.
> 
> Lines for rides and M&Gs seemed longer this year. I know that a couple of rides are down for refub while a couple of characters were removed from this year's parties... so I am willing to blame both of these for the increase in waits.
> 
> BUT... I'm not sure if the long lines were due to the limited number of characters or families asking for 20 photos per Meet and Greet.... What is up with families needing individual photos for each of their kids, each parent and then the family as whole? We saw this happen multiple times. I don't get it.
> 
> One thing I did like was how autographs were handled at some of the M&Gs... we did Eeyore and Friends... they handed out a laminated item with autographs to those in line. This prevented people asking for them and quickened the lines (well, except for the above)



For the Horseman photo, is that before or after you go through the tunnels


----------



## ammag

FoxC63 said:


> Please report back if they were able to fix everything for you.


Hi! So they did fix it, I was able to book for close to the time I wanted at Epcot. I might go back and try to rebook the 3:10 FP and see what happens


----------



## ammag

ammag said:


> Hi! So they did fix it, I was able to book for close to the time I wanted at Epcot. I might go back and try to rebook the 3:10 FP and see what happens




OK I just added my 3:10 FP back in! I have no idea if the guy was wrong or not? Maybe there was a glitch because we had the FO for party done on Friday and we just bought our other tickets last night before booking today? I don't know.  Did anyone have success with a FP starting before 4pm at the first party?


----------



## Princess 'n LA

Which nights are less crowded? Friday's or Sunday's. I could do either party.


----------



## RachaelA

What time did people start lining up for Jack?


----------



## Masonsears3

Does anyone know if they do anything different on halloween? Well be there on the 31st for the first time and just curious if we should expect anything.


----------



## mickey1968

Sundays because locals have to go to work or school the next day and many visitors will just be getting into town on Sunday and can't get there in time.


----------



## mickey1968

Masonsears3 said:


> Does anyone know if they do anything different on halloween? Well be there on the 31st for the first time and just curious if we should expect anything.


I have done Halloween night several times as well as another party earlier the same week. No difference and both were usually sold out crowds. But there is nothing better than actually being there on Halloween night!


----------



## Masonsears3

Thank you. We're so excited to go on halloween! My son been talking about it for weeks.


----------



## kangamangus

We too will be there on Halloween! First time ever attending and my kids have been talking about it for over a year!


Masonsears3 said:


> Thank you. We're so excited to go on halloween! My son been talking about it for weeks.


----------



## squirrelsquad

I'm exceptionally excited for Village Belle and Gaston. I'm hoping to hit them at the beginning of the party and then head over to Storybook Circus for the limited edition pin. Unless people were people able to buy pins before 7PM this week?


----------



## autismmom1

Can anyone tell me what time the Tweedles come out?  I know it's weird, but they are the only characters we want to get on our party night, and I didn't know if we should line up prior to the party time or what we should do to ensure we meet them!  Thank you in advance!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

autismmom1 said:


> Can anyone tell me what time the Tweedles come out?  I know it's weird, but they are the only characters we want to get on our party night, and I didn't know if we should line up prior to the party time or what we should do to ensure we meet them!  Thank you in advance!



I think they'll be out at 7.  You could most likely line up for them around 630 and hopefully be one of the first groups.  I hear you on them though, they're the only newish characters this year.  I saw them once, years ago when characterpalooza happened inside the Animation Building.  They were just running around being idiots and one of them tripped over a trash can and fell, knocking the can over.  I have no idea if this was on purpose, but it was definitely in character.  The other Tweedle went running over and pointed and you could tell they were cracking up.  The fallen Tweedle had a time getting up because of the way their pants are.


----------



## monique5

WDWRook said:


> Kenny just posted talking Mickey does not talk once in Halloween garb.



Sure? Seems he stated he talks.


----------



## kennythepirate

He did talk at the first party.  My daughter chatted with him


----------



## monique5

Wow! Lots of pages over the weekend. Glad everyone enjoyed themselves at the party. Thanks @RAPstar for the treat and not tricks! Thanks for the photos and updates!  Post #1 has been updated. 

For those that just purchased tickets, remember to add your name to the Official MNSSHP Guest List, @smitch425, See Post #1.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> Dang. Totally missed this!!!



Sorry to hear that happen, it's new this year so if you're returning next year I'm sure it'll be around.  
Thank you so much for taking the time to post all this information.


----------



## FoxC63

2Tiggies said:


> The 'video' version of the Haunted Mansion dancers on Main Street
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ4lRHHD66E/?taken-by=orlando_local&hl=en
> 
> Snow White's apple - Main Street
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ37F1KjxKk/?taken-by=orlando_local&hl=en
> 
> The photos with the dancers seemed to be plentiful at various spots along Main Street USA. We never knew what we were going to get, but we ended up with quite a few of them and they do at least one still photo with the effect and then one with the video and music as well.
> 
> We didn't do the headless horseman shot just because the line was so long pretty much all evening and we wanted to do other things. It might have relented during the parades and fireworks, but we were up near the Hub to watch those so I can't say for sure.
> 
> There's also a photo of the candy selection somewhere on there (I think). I can have a look later but the candy is good this year.. Lots of chocolate!!



OMG!!! What fun!  Thank you for posting!  Wait...I know that face! Hahaha! Great photos


----------



## FoxC63

ammag said:


> OK I just added my 3:10 FP back in! I have no idea if the guy was wrong or not? Maybe there was a glitch because we had the FO for party done on Friday and we just bought our other tickets last night before booking today? I don't know.  Did anyone have success with a FP starting before 4pm at the first party?



Thanks for the feed back.  You are not alone with FP+ issues but those too were fixed.  Have a great time at the party!


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think they'll be out at 7.  You could most likely line up for them around 630 and hopefully be one of the first groups.  I hear you on them though, they're the only newish characters this year.  I saw them once, years ago when characterpalooza happened inside the Animation Building.  They were just running around being idiots and one of them tripped over a trash can and fell, knocking the can over.  I have no idea if this was on purpose, but it was definitely in character.  The other Tweedle went running over and pointed and you could tell they were cracking up.  The fallen Tweedle had a time getting up because of the way their pants are.



I peed myself silly with this one!!!


----------



## hocuspocus24

does anyone know if and where they will be selling the poison apple cup? also other than the obvious haunted mansion, is there a ride you suggest is best to ride during the party?


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> I still haven't seen any posts or tweets about the Woody and Pals Dance Party?



Did you hear the news that this was cancelled? Sorry I know you've been looking forward to this


----------



## FoxC63

hocuspocus24 said:


> does anyone know if and where they will be selling the poison apple cup? also other than the obvious haunted mansion, is there a ride you suggest is best to ride during the party?



Grrr!  I had the info in my notes and cannot find it.  But it has been reported a few pages back. Sorry.


----------



## seobaina

Argh, been trying to catch up on all of the pages but there is so much info lol. Is there a summary anywhere? I just wanna know the following...

1) Which characters are meeting and where?
2) What exclusive merchandise is there?
3) Any tips for seeing the shows/parades? Later or earlier set?
4) Where are the magic shots?
5) Any other advice?

Thank you


----------



## nellypooh1

Are there any characters at Be Our Guest for dinner on a MNSSHP Night?


----------



## ammag

seobaina said:


> Argh, been trying to catch up on all of the pages but there is so much info lol. Is there a summary anywhere? I just wanna know the following...
> 
> 1) Which characters are meeting and where?
> 2) What exclusive merchandise is there?
> 3) Any tips for seeing the shows/parades? Later or earlier set?
> 4) Where are the magic shots?
> 5) Any other advice?
> 
> Thank you


Check the very first page, it is where info is collected and updated!


----------



## ammag

hocuspocus24 said:


> does anyone know if and where they will be selling the poison apple cup? also other than the obvious haunted mansion, is there a ride you suggest is best to ride during the party?


I've only gone onc,e last year on Halloween. So I am not a seasoned expert but that said we only did a few rides during the actual party. We loved riding the people mover late at night and seeing the park, followed by the monsters inc dance party and pirates was extra fun! We rode the mansion twice. This year I am doing almost all rides as I mostly just want to be in the park at night and it's my only day to do so on our trip. So definitely following! 

I think if the line isn't long Astro orbiters might be a nice view too?


----------



## Disneylover99

squirrelsquad said:


> I'm exceptionally excited for Village Belle and Gaston. I'm hoping to hit them at the beginning of the party and then head over to Storybook Circus for the limited edition pin. Unless people were people able to buy pins before 7PM this week?


We bought our pins just before 5pm at Storybook Circus.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

nellypooh1 said:


> Are there any characters at Be Our Guest for dinner on a MNSSHP Night?


Beast meets like normal and they have had a special dessert a blood orange cupcake.


----------



## WDWRook

kennythepirate said:


> He did talk at the first party.  My daughter chatted with him


 
Well crud (I guess this is good actually) but now I have to reconsider our touring plan.  Is it okay to post our personal plan I created from TP for comments?


----------



## monique5

seobaina said:


> Argh, been trying to catch up on all of the pages but there is so much info lol. Is there a summary anywhere? I just wanna know the following...
> 
> 1) Which characters are meeting and where?
> 2) What exclusive merchandise is there?
> 3) Any tips for seeing the shows/parades? Later or earlier set?
> 4) Where are the magic shots?
> 5) Any other advice?
> 
> Thank you



See Post 1 for all except #3. Post 1 recommends parade 2 based on OP comments. Read through last few pages. See Post 2.


----------



## Laura12

FoxC63 said:


> 2016 Treat Bags - plastic Views Front & Back
> View attachment 191602
> 
> 
> View attachment 191603


Are these complimentary?


----------



## mdb78

Laura12 said:


> Are these complimentary?


 
Yes


----------



## MrsBB

BattyKoda said:


> Two things here...
> 
> 1: At least for the first party it was time linked... our first attempt (shortly after four) got us the Zootopia magic shot. I don't know what time they go live with it, but the photographer did tell us at four that she wasn't sure what we would get at that time.
> 
> 2: you are in the park when you take that photo, it is inside the gates and right in front of the Mickey flower arrangement, as such you have entered the party. They don't offer it outside the gates.
> 
> My thoughts from the (lol, that should say P A R T Y, but I like the group of them together so I'm leaving that as is   )
> I thought the CMs did an excellent job at clearing the park. We came across a lot of them checking bands and removing those that didn't have them. Much better than last years first party.
> 
> Lines for rides and M&Gs seemed longer this year. I know that a couple of rides are down for refub while a couple of characters were removed from this year's parties... so I am willing to blame both of these for the increase in waits.
> 
> BUT... I'm not sure if the long lines were due to the limited number of characters or families asking for 20 photos per Meet and Greet.... What is up with families needing individual photos for each of their kids, each parent and then the family as whole? We saw this happen multiple times. I don't get it.
> 
> One thing I did like was how autographs were handled at some of the M&Gs... we did Eeyore and Friends... they handed out a laminated item with autographs to those in line. This prevented people asking for them and quickened the lines (well, except for the above)




I thought it would be time linked - though I guess non party guests would have unto 7pm to be inside the park on a regular park ticket?


----------



## dkhillerud

Probably a dumb question, but will I know which line is for Tweedles/Queen vs the line for Alice/hatter? I want to get in line for the tweedles at about 6, would that be early enough? Figure I can hold a spot with one kid while hubby takes the other 2 to get us all a quick supper and we can eat in line while waiting.


----------



## Dbktmc

Sorry for the dumb question, but.....  We are AP holders and plan to attend the party on Oct. 6th.  We won't arrive much before 4 pm because my 4 year old would never last all day/night at a park.  I am assuming the lines at the turnstiles will be crazy at this time so I am thinking about strategy.  Would it be better to go through the special party line entrance where we can pick up our bands at the same time or would it be better to go through the (possibly) shorter regular line and then find a place in the park where we can pick up our bands later in the evening?

Thanks!


----------



## alliecat523

I would just go through the regular turnstiles and walk over to where they are handing out the bands. There are usually a ton of CM's available with bands. It's really not that bad.


----------



## jon18uk

So far in pictures it looks like most of the candy is Mars brands (possible sponsorship this year?), mainly M&Ms and Skittles. I can get both of these in the UK and therefore was looking forward to more unusual offerings. Has anyone been to a party and can confirm if different locations have different candy or if there is any things like Nerds or other sugar rather than chocolate candies? Someone also mentioned apple favour Werthers candies at a previous party?


----------



## morrismhs

Disneylover99 - were they checking if you had a ticket to the party before they sold you the pin?  We really want the pin - was planning to get to the park around six.


----------



## Disneylover99

morrismhs said:


> Disneylover99 - were they checking if you had a ticket to the party before they sold you the pin?  We really want the pin - was planning to get to the park around six.


Yes. They had a special line just for party goers. You couldn't buy the exclusive pins without your wristbands. It was very organized.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

jon18uk said:


> So far in pictures it looks like most of the candy is Mars brands (possible sponsorship this year?), mainly M&Ms and Skittles. I can get both of these in the UK and therefore was looking forward to more unusual offerings. Has anyone been to a party and can confirm if different locations have different candy or if there is any things like Nerds or other sugar rather than chocolate candies? Someone also mentioned apple favour Werthers candies at a previous party?



All of the trick or treat stations that we went to had pretty much the same candy.  All Mars and Wrigley - yes they sponsor it.  We did not see any Werthers stations. This is what we got - there is a huge variety.
Snickers -regular, crispers, and other kinds
3 Musketeers
Skittles - regular, orchards and cauldron
Gummy life savers
Star burst - regular and Halloween mix
Twix
M&Ms - regular, crispie, peanut and peanut butter
Milky Ways
Dove chocolate

I think that was all the candy that we got.

One of our daughters friends has a dairy allergy so when she went to each she asked for anything but chocolate - they were all very accommodating.


----------



## belleincanada

Random, probably dumb question - but do the wristbands have to be on your wrist? Can I loop it around the strap of my purse possibly? That's what I do with my Magic Band.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Jhondy210 said:


> I grabbed an orange pumpkin bag for my niece from the dollar tree for out MNSSHP on the 13th.I figure it will be easier to carry and hopefully she will be able to get lots of candy since one of the main things we want to do with her is take her trick or treating.





belleincanada said:


> Random, probably dumb question - but do the wristbands have to be on your wrist? Can I loop it around the strap of my purse possibly? That's what I do with my Magic Band.


 
I was told they do need to be on your wrist. They can't be on a object that can be passed to another person.


----------



## Syndrome

How about the Vanilla Peeps this year ? I haven't seen any pictures of Peeps in anyone's stash yet ? 
Weird , because I though that Peeps was one of the sponsors ???
We will be at the party on 9/18 , and hoping for those awesome vanilla peeps !


----------



## garthbarth1

Syndrome said:


> How about the Vanilla Peeps this year ? I haven't seen any pictures of Peeps in anyone's stash yet ?
> Weird , because I though that Peeps was one of the sponsors ???
> We will be at the party on 9/18 , and hoping for those awesome vanilla peeps !


I think someone posted on an earlier thread there was individiually packaged peeps and they were green. Not sure of the flavor though?


----------



## Laura12

FoxC63 said:


> That's a stretch.  You and I know very well people get set up for the party long before it actually begins.
> 
> Candy has been reported at Main Street upon entering at 4pm
> Deserts are reported being sold at 5pm
> Characters are reported seeing guests at 5pm
> 
> Edit - Let's add the Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom card too - all of which takes place before 7pm


Where/when do we pick up the Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom card?


----------



## yulilin3

not sure if anyone has posted this, here's a good article about the allergy options during the party
https://onthegoinmco.com/2016/09/05/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-allergy-friendly


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

seobaina said:


> Argh, been trying to catch up on all of the pages but there is so much info lol. Is there a summary anywhere? I just wanna know the following...
> 
> 1) Which characters are meeting and where?
> 2) What exclusive merchandise is there?
> 3) Any tips for seeing the shows/parades? Later or earlier set?
> 4) Where are the magic shots?
> 5) Any other advice?
> 
> Thank you



1.   http://www.kennythepirate.com  is the best place to go for character info.

2.  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ed-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-2016/

3.  I always used to recommend the 2nd parade, I don't do that anymore.  For the past several years I've had to wait just as long for a front row spot in Frontierland for the second parade as I would for the first.  The second parade now starts later than it used to, by the time the second parade is over you have time for maybe one more thing before the party ends.  I've always found that last party hour to be the emptiest, a lot of people will leave after Hallowishes.  

I've also been to 2 parties where the second parade is rained out, but the first one happened.

5.  Just have a rough plan.  If you don't have any sort of plan you could find yourself overwhelmed and end up missing stuff.  By a rough plan I mean...if anyone in your group is into characters, have everyone pick their top meet and be sure to line up early if it applies.  Know if you want to see the first or second parade, where you want to watch Hallowishes, which Hocus Pocus show you want to see.  You'll get a lot more accomplished with a plan.



dkhillerud said:


> Probably a dumb question, but will I know which line is for Tweedles/Queen vs the line for Alice/hatter? I want to get in line for the tweedles at about 6, would that be early enough? Figure I can hold a spot with one kid while hubby takes the other 2 to get us all a quick supper and we can eat in line while waiting.



You will be able to figure it out.  Either ask the CMs or ask the people in the back of the line.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Laura12 said:


> Where/when do we pick up the Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom card?



It's at the Fire Station on Main St.


----------



## monique5

yulilin3 said:


> not sure if anyone has posted this, here's a good article about the allergy options during the party
> https://onthegoinmco.com/2016/09/05/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-allergy-friendly



Thanks for link. Info for food allergy & 2 locations are now in Post 1. Added link so PP can see menu cards & orange lights/lamps.


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> 1.   http://www.kennythepirate.com  is the best place to go for character info.
> 
> 2.  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ed-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-2016/
> 
> 3.  I always used to recommend the 2nd parade, I don't do that anymore.  For the past several years I've had to wait just as long for a front row spot in Frontierland for the second parade as I would for the first.  The second parade now starts later than it used to, by the time the second parade is over you have time for maybe one more thing before the party ends.  I've always found that last party hour to be the emptiest, a lot of people will leave after Hallowishes.
> 
> I've also been to 2 parties where the second parade is rained out, but the first one happened.
> 
> 5.  Just have a rough plan.  If you don't have any sort of plan you could find yourself overwhelmed and end up missing stuff.  By a rough plan I mean...if anyone in your group is into characters, have everyone pick their top meet and be sure to line up early if it applies.  Know if you want to see the first or second parade, where you want to watch Hallowishes, which Hocus Pocus show you want to see.  You'll get a lot more accomplished with a plan.
> 
> 
> 
> You will be able to figure it out.  Either ask the CMs or ask the people in the back of the line.



Always appreciate your posts, but 1-4 are in Post 1. Plus any other advise you have.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

monique5 said:


> Always appreciate your posts, but 1-4 are in Post 1. Plus any other advise you have.



Post number 1 suggests watching the second parade, I have different experience and advice.  Sometimes it is helpful to have different experiences/suggestions.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

belleincanada said:


> Random, probably dumb question - but do the wristbands have to be on your wrist? Can I loop it around the strap of my purse possibly? That's what I do with my Magic Band.


They will only put it on your wrist and only the right wrist. I tried to get the one year I was wearing gloves to put it on my left and they refused.


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Post number 1 suggests watching the second parade, I have different experience and advice.  Sometimes it is helpful to have different experiences/suggestions.



No worries, not going to go back & forth. That's why I added, plus any other advice & thanked you. Referring more so to 1, 2 & 5. #4 always subject to change. For instance, Friday's 2nd parade would have been better if you wanted to see Headless Horseman.


----------



## JoeATC

Our family of four will attend the party on Sunday 9/18. I'm going as Bob Iger (trying to get a laugh out of the cast members....maybe), I assume the powers that be will not have a problem with these name tags.


----------



## megster1123

dkhillerud said:


> Probably a dumb question, but will I know which line is for Tweedles/Queen vs the line for Alice/hatter? I want to get in line for the tweedles at about 6, would that be early enough? Figure I can hold a spot with one kid while hubby takes the other 2 to get us all a quick supper and we can eat in line while waiting.



Is this kind of thing generally frowned upon at the parties or is it common?  I wouldn't think one could hold spots in line without the crowd brandishing pitchforks and such, but we've never been to MNSSHP so am curious.


----------



## snowybelle

JoeATC said:


> Our family of four will attend the party on Sunday 9/18. I'm going as Bob Iger (trying to get a laugh out of the cast members....maybe), I assume the powers that be will not have a problem with these name tags.



Bawhahahaha this is awesome! I will be at the 9/18 party (my first ever!) and I hope I bump into you guys! I'll be solo, and dressed as Judy Hopps


----------



## DiannaVM

megster1123 said:


> Is this kind of thing generally frowned upon at the parties or is it common?  I wouldn't think one could hold spots in line without the crowd brandishing pitchforks and such, but we've never been to MNSSHP so am curious.


In all fairness, we haven't tried this before at MNSSHP, but last year before Jack and Sally came out, one or two people left the line while someone else held their space, then came back. I know it happened more than once, but it didn't really bother me nor anyone else that had already lined up. Then again, I am not usually bothered by this practice when it comes to character lines. Ride lines is a totally different issue though.....

Honestly, my DH is not interested in the candy corn ice cream, and so sister and I were throwing ideas of leaving him in line while we go get some (provided the characters are not out yet).


----------



## asbyrneva

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> All of the trick or treat stations that we went to had pretty much the same candy.  All Mars and Wrigley - yes they sponsor it.  We did not see any Werthers stations. This is what we got - there is a huge variety.
> Snickers -regular, crispers, and other kinds
> 3 Musketeers
> Skittles - regular, orchards and cauldron
> Gummy life savers
> Star burst - regular and Halloween mix
> Twix
> M&Ms - regular, crispie, peanut and peanut butter
> Milky Ways
> Dove chocolate
> 
> I think that was all the candy that we got.
> 
> One of our daughters friends has a dairy allergy so when she went to each she asked for anything but chocolate - they were all very accommodating.



Adding - some "healthy" treat option included in the bag.  Goodness Knows (Cherry, nuts, dark chocolate - think kind bar )


----------



## asbyrneva

Disneylover99 said:


> Yes. They had a special line just for party goers. You couldn't buy the exclusive pins without your wristbands. It was very organized.



Actually I was able to show my hard ticket as we came in before the 4:00 on AP and that allowed me to get in line for the pins if you didnt have the wristband because you were already in the park


----------



## asbyrneva

morrismhs said:


> Disneylover99 - were they checking if you had a ticket to the party before they sold you the pin?  We really want the pin - was planning to get to the park around six.



You can go in at 4 on the event ticket - by six the lines were long for the pins already


----------



## asbyrneva

Disneylover99 said:


> We bought our pins just before 5pm at Storybook Circus.


Thats about when we got there.  Story book also has event shirts.


----------



## asbyrneva

RachaelA said:


> What time did people start lining up for Jack?



Not sure if anybody responded to this but we went by and Jack was already meeting about 5:30 I think.


----------



## Disneylover99

asbyrneva said:


> Actually I was able to show my hard ticket as we came in before the 4:00 on AP and that allowed me to get in line for the pins if you didnt have the wristband because you were already in the park


That's a good point. I should have said you had to show proof that you were attending the party.


----------



## asbyrneva

Hi guys, I know I know I know everybody said to expect long lines but I was shocked at how long the lines for regular characters in Halloween garb were.  Seems like they should spread them out more so you have more lines but shorter?  We got in line for Cruella which didnt start early because to near the train (Not sure if that is accurate but what we were told) when we got out Minnie Donald and Daisy were over an hour!  

Dear Disney please listen to kennythepirate add more rare characters, dont allow signing (or have the premade cards), and break up the meets so you don't meet 3 or 4 characters and make the line an hour and a half!  

We left after hallow wishes (DS barely made it that long) but I thought with getting in before 4 on the AP we would have a jump on stuff.  Yes DS had to trick or treat and the lines early in Storybook circus were so crazy we didnt even try.

How the heck do you guys get all the characters, watch the parades, trick or treat, do a photo or 3 see hocus pocus ???
We werent even in it for rides!   

I did love the parade and DS loved loved loved Hocus Pocus ( are the sisters really singing???) So good!!!

Why no headless horseman in the first parade?? DH was disappointed since I told him he was riding and we were standing near the liberty bell.  Not sure Ill do it again until DS is older and/or they really limit tickets I dont waste 3 hours waiting in lines for characters, and photos and treats.  

Hope all of you that are headed have a great time!


----------



## asbyrneva

MrsBB said:


> The magic shot with the headless horseman is at MK entrance, just after MB turnstiles but before the tunnel according to other reports.



Also they were still there when we were exiting after the fireworks so may be a better shot to get on the way out (at least if you leave early like we did)


----------



## HollyMD

asbyrneva said:


> Not sure if anybody responded to this but we went by and Jack was already meeting about 5:30 I think.



Jack skelliton or sparrow?


----------



## CampbellzSoup

90 minutes for the queen of hearts and the tweetles according to KtP...wtfudge?


----------



## BattyKoda

MrsBB said:


> I thought it would be time linked - though I guess non party guests would have unto 7pm to be inside the park on a regular park ticket?



That's a good point, I would assume (ouch) that if they start taking the shot before 7, anyone in the park would be able to get it. For what it is worth, we were looking for specific magic shots (poison apple, for example) and when asking about magic shots and what time they started we got a different answer from each person we spoke with.


----------



## BattyKoda

CampbellzSoup said:


> 90 minutes for the queen of hearts and the tweetles according to KtP...wtfudge?



We wanted to meet the Tweedles but the lines were too long every time we checked, especially after waiting just about an hour for Eeyore and Friends.


----------



## siskaren

asbyrneva said:


> Why no headless horseman in the first parade??



The pavement was too wet.


----------



## nellypooh1

FeralCatRogue said:


> Beast meets like normal and they have had a special dessert a blood orange cupcake.


Awesome!  Thanks


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Last question are Daisy Donald and Minnie one huge line or they have their own separate?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

CampbellzSoup said:


> Last question are Daisy Donald and Minnie one huge line or they have their own separate?




One line.  You'll get Donald and daisy in one picture then Minnie in another.


----------



## 2Tiggies

FoxC63 said:


> OMG!!! What fun!  Thank you for posting!  Wait...I know that face! Hahaha! Great photos



Haha, small world indeed!   I'm glad it answered a question for someone. I just wanted a photo with that cast member because he was so super friendly. 



garthbarth1 said:


> I think someone posted on an earlier thread there was individiually packaged peeps and they were green. Not sure of the flavor though?



Yes, they are individually packaged like last year. The ones DD got (she loved Peeps and went through this stop a number of times) were all green and I believe the flavor is apple. I might need to go sneak one out of her stash to test it  

Candy photo over here. I don't know how to post this directly from my phone onto here, but this should link you to a photo of all the candy included showing one of each, except the Werthers.


----------



## Syndrome

2Tiggies said:


> Yes, they are individually packaged like last year. The ones DD got (she loved Peeps and went through this stop a number of times) were all green and I believe the flavor is apple. I might need to go sneak one out of her stash to test it
> 
> Candy photo over here. I don't know how to post this directly from my phone onto here, but this should link you to a photo of all the candy included showing one of each, except the Werthers.




The peeps could be green, but still vanilla . If you do happen to sneak one out of the stash ...............can you report if its vanilla or something else like apple ? THANKS !!! 

Hope they are still vanilla like last year (although , they were white peeps last year, so I am not to optimistic about it) . DW will be really bummed if they are not the vanilla peeps. She LOVED them last year , and always hoarded the peeps when given the option at the trick or treat stops . Even made it her personal quest to try and find some when we got home, with not much luck !She was really looking forward to MNSSHP , somewhat because of the vanilla peeps ! 

Also .........is it just me ..........but I could swear we got Reese's peanut butter cups last year ???? Anyone else remember that ?  I am 99% sure I remember eating those, and happily trading DW HER Reese's , for MY Vanilla Peeps !


----------



## 2Tiggies

Syndrome said:


> The peeps could be green, but still vanilla . If you do happen to sneak one out of the stash ...............can you report if its vanilla or something else like apple ? THANKS !!!
> 
> Hope they are still vanilla like last year (although , they were white peeps last year, so I am not to optimistic about it) . DW will be really bummed if they are not the vanilla peeps. She LOVED them last year , and always hoarded the peeps when given the option at the trick or treat stops . Even made it her personal quest to try and find some when we got home, with not much luck !She was really looking forward to MNSSHP , somewhat because of the vanilla peeps !
> 
> Also .........is it just me ..........but I could swear we got Reese's peanut butter cups last year ???? Anyone else remember that ?  I am 99% sure I remember eating those, and happily trading DW HER Reese's , for MY Vanilla Peeps !



OK, you were right. The green Peeps are vanilla. I'm glad it's the answer you were hoping for  

Also you are right about the Peanut Butter cups. I LOVE the dang things and was also looking forward to them They have been at the parties for years and there were none this year.  I was so disappointed.  Also not Butterfingers this year and no hard candy or Twizzlers. I don't miss the single wrapped chews. They used to get squishy and make a mess in the the party bags in the heat  Overall the candy was of a higher quality this year, IMO.


----------



## Syndrome

2Tiggies said:


> OK, you were right. The green Peeps are vanilla. I'm glad it's the answer you were hoping for
> 
> Also you are right about the Peanut Butter cups. I LOVE the dang things and was also looking forward to them They have been at the parties for years and there were none this year.  I was so disappointed.  Also not Butterfingers this year and no hard candy or Twizzlers. I don't miss the single wrapped chews. They used to get squishy and make a mess in the the party bags in the heat  Overall the candy was of a higher quality this year, IMO.



Thanks you so much for checking ! 
Yes, that would be the answer DW was hoping for !

I knew I wasn't going nutty over the Reese's , and yes, I remember Butter Fingers , and Twizzlers also now that you mentioned it !
Maybe the Reese's melted too much in the heat , or possibly a sponsorship issue ?

Thanks again !


----------



## GaryDis

Ticket questions: if you order tickets to pick up at will-call, does that mean they have to be picked up at MK just before the party?  Or would guest services in the hotel be able to give them to you?  How much extra time should be allowed for pick up?

I know I can just print at home, but I like the idea of the plastic tickets as a memento. And since we'll most likely be going to the  party before using any of our regular tickets, I want to avoid any chance of them accidentally taking a day off our regular tickets, which means not relying on the MBs. I know that can be fixed if necessary, but it's better to avoid problems in the first place.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

2Tiggies said:


> OK, you were right. The green Peeps are vanilla. I'm glad it's the answer you were hoping for
> 
> Also you are right about the Peanut Butter cups. I LOVE the dang things and was also looking forward to them They have been at the parties for years and there were none this year.  I was so disappointed.  Also not Butterfingers this year and no hard candy or Twizzlers. I don't miss the single wrapped chews. They used to get squishy and make a mess in the the party bags in the heat  Overall the candy was of a higher quality this year, IMO.



Sorry. I'm sure you've probably already said, but could you repeat what line the peeps were at?


----------



## dkhillerud

megster1123 said:


> Is this kind of thing generally frowned upon at the parties or is it common?  I wouldn't think one could hold spots in line without the crowd brandishing pitchforks and such, but we've never been to MNSSHP so am curious.



Yikes! I don't want to tick any body off. I've heard others mentioning it so assumed it was ok? Told my husband about the plan and he wasn't so sure it was a good idea either so now I'm not sure!


----------



## megster1123

dkhillerud said:


> Yikes! I don't want to tick any body off. I've heard others mentioning it so assumed it was ok? Told my husband about the plan and he wasn't so sure it was a good idea either so now I'm not sure!



No, I don't want to either, but if this is a widely accepted thing for the long character lines it may change my mind about waiting in the forever-line for Jack & Sally.


----------



## kayteekt

FoxC63 said:


> October Calendar has been revised!  Star Wars Galactic Fireworks is now scheduled for 8pm on Oct 28th after 5:15pm Club Villain!
> 
> EDIT:  Monday, Wednesday, Friday & Saturdays



We are going late October, waiting for updated hours. Haven't seen anything yet. May i ask where you saw this?


----------



## GaryDis

dkhillerud said:


> Yikes! I don't want to tick any body off. I've heard others mentioning it so assumed it was ok? Told my husband about the plan and he wasn't so sure it was a good idea either so now I'm not sure!


"Frowned upon" and "get away with" and "some people think it's ok" are all different things, and they're all true. 

It can be difficult for people to explain why they feel the way they do. Many people say "unless you can show me where it says it's not allowed, it's ok."  Other people feel "if you're doing it for reasons beyond your control, it's ok, but if you're doing it so some members of your party can do some other fun thing instead of waiting in line, it's not ok."  And many people can look at two similar but not quite identical situations and come up with different answers. 

I don't like it, but why should my opinion matter?  Ultimately, you have to worry about whether you can sleep at night and what you're teaching your kids about consideration for others.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Does anyone know where the checkpoints are in the Magic Kingdom if you're in the park prior to 4:00 PM and need to obtain your wristband for the party?

Thanks!


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Soooo excited, I FINALLY found the green shorts to match my Ariel shirt. My little disneybound of sorts is complete!


----------



## dkhillerud

GaryDis said:


> "Frowned upon" and "get away with" and "some people think it's ok" are all different things, and they're all true.
> 
> It can be difficult for people to explain why they feel the way they do. Many people say "unless you can show me where it says it's not allowed, it's ok."  Other people feel "if you're doing it for reasons beyond your control, it's ok, but if you're doing it so some members of your party can do some other fun thing instead of waiting in line, it's not ok."  And many people can look at two similar but not quite identical situations and come up with different answers.
> 
> I don't like it, but why should my opinion matter?  Ultimately, you have to worry about whether you can sleep at night and what you're teaching your kids about consideration for others.



I understand not doing it for ride lines, but for character lines it seems different to me. I am just trying to multi task so to speak. My kids are all older- 11, 14, 17. They could care less about meeting the characters and thus want little to no interaction. We are dressing up in Alice in wonderland costumes so I basically just want a picture of the family standing by the characters. It won't add to anyone's wait if a couple people join the group at a later time since I only want one picture. I guess I don't see how thats inconsiderate to others?


----------



## megster1123

GaryDis said:


> "Frowned upon" and "get away with" and "some people think it's ok" are all different things, and they're all true.
> 
> It can be difficult for people to explain why they feel the way they do. Many people say "unless you can show me where it says it's not allowed, it's ok."  Other people feel "if you're doing it for reasons beyond your control, it's ok, but if you're doing it so some members of your party can do some other fun thing instead of waiting in line, it's not ok."  And many people can look at two similar but not quite identical situations and come up with different answers.
> 
> I don't like it, but why should my opinion matter?  Ultimately, you have to worry about whether you can sleep at night and what you're teaching your kids about consideration for others.



Exactly this.  We don't line jump, we don't hold places.  But I've found as time goes on, it becomes more and more common and I find myself explaining to my kids why they have to wait while the family in front of them in line comes and goes as they please.  It puts us in an awkward position.  I don't like this practice personally.  That being said, I'm also not going to be the only person making my 4 & 5 year olds stand in a line for an hour and a half while the masses of kids in front of them come and go.  I'm not a fan of "well everyone else is doing it so I guess it's ok..." but again, I'm not going to dig my heels in and be stubborn after dropping $300 on a party and burning through 20% of it standing in line.  I'll stand firm with my belief that it's not okay...but for the night I guess I'll allow myself to be influenced by the crowd and go with the flow.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

About the leaving the character line and holding spots...usually people seem ok with it but it all depends.  If one or two people join you, I won't really care.  If 10 or more join you, you'll get some glares or eye rolls.  I once was second in line for the Rapunzel/Flynn and Cinderella/Charming meets until 11 people joined the girl ahead of me.  

Which brings up my next point...if you do leave the line and join back in, I'd plan to all take the picture together.  I think you'd get the most vitriol if you have people join you in line, then everyone proceeds to get a picture alone with the characters.


----------



## dkhillerud

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> About the leaving the character line and holding spots...usually people seem ok with it but it all depends.  If one or two people join you, I won't really care.  If 10 or more join you, you'll get some glares or eye rolls.  I once was second in line for the Rapunzel/Flynn and Cinderella/Charming meets until 11 people joined the girl ahead of me.
> 
> Which brings up my next point...if you do leave the line and join back in, I'd plan to all take the picture together.  I think you'd get the most vitriol if you have people join you in line, then everyone proceeds to get a picture alone with the characters.



I would definitely only do one photo. I'm just thrilled that I convinced my 14 year old son to dress up as tweedle dumb, I'm just doubting he would be thrilled to wait 90 minutes to meet him! Figured if he could get us dinner and skip even a short part of that wait maybe he would play along.


----------



## cshell624

GaryDis said:


> Ticket questions: if you order tickets to pick up at will-call, does that mean they have to be picked up at MK just before the party?  Or would guest services in the hotel be able to give them to you?  How much extra time should be allowed for pick up?
> 
> I know I can just print at home, but I like the idea of the plastic tickets as a memento. And since we'll most likely be going to the  party before using any of our regular tickets, I want to avoid any chance of them accidentally taking a day off our regular tickets, which means not relying on the MBs. I know that can be fixed if necessary, but it's better to avoid problems in the first place.


Prior to MB we would pick our will call tickets up at the hotel lobby, but after MB we were informed that the party tickets were already linked to our bands and they couldn't print them at the hotel anymore. However, I didn't want to take a chance of a regular ticket being used so we obtained tickets at TTC before heading to MK (they didn't want to print them, but they did). Now I have the tickets mailed to my home.


----------



## Disneylover99

dkhillerud said:


> I understand not doing it for ride lines, but for character lines it seems different to me. I am just trying to multi task so to speak. My kids are all older- 11, 14, 17. They could care less about meeting the characters and thus want little to no interaction. We are dressing up in Alice in wonderland costumes so I basically just want a picture of the family standing by the characters. It won't add to anyone's wait if a couple people join the group at a later time since I only want one picture. I guess I don't see how thats inconsiderate to others?


I think what you're doing sounds fine.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

dkhillerud said:


> I would definitely only do one photo. I'm just thrilled that I convinced my 14 year old son to dress up as tweedle dumb, I'm just doubting he would be thrilled to wait 90 minutes to meet him! Figured if he could get us dinner and skip even a short part of that wait maybe he would play along.



I would be perfectly fine with that, maybe if you make friends with the group behind you can quickly explain that your son will be jumping in just for the picture.  Though just because I'm ok with it doesn't mean everyone is, be prepared that some people might seem a little grumpy behind you.  There is just no way for them to know that there will be one big group photo, if that makes sense.


----------



## autismmom1

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think they'll be out at 7.  You could most likely line up for them around 630 and hopefully be one of the first groups.  I hear you on them though, they're the only newish characters this year.  I saw them once, years ago when characterpalooza happened inside the Animation Building.  They were just running around being idiots and one of them tripped over a trash can and fell, knocking the can over.  I have no idea if this was on purpose, but it was definitely in character.  The other Tweedle went running over and pointed and you could tell they were cracking up.  The fallen Tweedle had a time getting up because of the way their pants are.




I appreciate the info, I figured we'd NEVER get to see them standing still (at least I hope they will at this meet!), even though we see them in the parade each year...we'd LOVE to meet the Bowler Hat Guy and were thrilled to see him in the parade, but I guess that is just a pipe dream....sigh....


----------



## MapleGirl

taiko225 said:


> This is what I got...


Awesome!  Thanks for posting.  

Today was a crafting day.  I made my fall wreath and finished my Lilo costume for the party.










Our trick-or-treating bag is a blue string backpack that I pinned a stuffed Stitch to.  I'll be able to wear Stitch on my back.  DH's costume is next.  He's going as a surfer dude.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

autismmom1 said:


> I appreciate the info, I figured we'd NEVER get to see them standing still (at least I hope they will at this meet!), even though we see them in the parade each year...we'd LOVE to meet the Bowler Hat Guy and were thrilled to see him in the parade, but I guess that is just a pipe dream....sigh....



Not that it helps you now, but I have met the bowler hat guy before.  He was at the 24 hour MK villains and heroes party.  So he does exist besides parades... I just wish Disney would bring him out more often.  The best thing to do (and I do every year after I attend MNSSHP) write Disney and let them know your disappointment with how few villains are out at the parties.  The only way things will change is if a lot of people complain (or don't attend the parties, but I just love MNSSHP so much it's hard for me not to go).


----------



## autismmom1

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Not that it helps you now, but I have met the bowler hat guy before.  He was at the 24 hour MK villains and heroes party.  So he does exist besides parades... I just wish Disney would bring him out more often.  The best thing to do (and I do every year after I attend MNSSHP) write Disney and let them know your disappointment with how few villains are out at the parties.  The only way things will change is if a lot of people complain (or don't attend the parties, but I just love MNSSHP so much it's hard for me not to go).




Okay, now I'm just plain jealous!  You're right, I don't believe I can stay away from the parties, so I guess I will be putting pen to paper (or fingers to keyboard)!


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

megster1123 said:


> Is this kind of thing generally frowned upon at the parties or is it common?  I wouldn't think one could hold spots in line without the crowd brandishing pitchforks and such, but we've never been to MNSSHP so am curious.





DiannaVM said:


> In all fairness, we haven't tried this before at MNSSHP, but last year before Jack and Sally came out, one or two people left the line while someone else held their space, then came back. I know it happened more than once, but it didn't really bother me nor anyone else that had already lined up. Then again, I am not usually bothered by this practice when it comes to character lines. Ride lines is a totally different issue though.....
> 
> Honestly, my DH is not interested in the candy corn ice cream, and so sister and I were throwing ideas of leaving him in line while we go get some (provided the characters are not out yet).



I posted this previously.  We were a at the 1st party and a party of 10 and 6 of us were on line at 10:45pm for the 7 dwarfs.  About 10 minutes later the other 4 came from buying some merchandise and we were yelled at by the CM.  We were going to take one picture with the 10 of us - not individual pictures - but we got yelled at anyway.  We apologized and he said that previously the same thing happened and 1 person on line got really mad.  I didn't see a problem with doing this since we are taking 1 picture anyway and 6 of us were online.  Try it and see what happens.  I feel if we saw more characters we would have spent most of the party waiting on lines.


----------



## monique5

kayteekt said:


> We are going late October, waiting for updated hours. Haven't seen anything yet. May i ask where you saw this?



Disney website, Dis forum for park hours, KtP. Several other places too. 
AK extended hours
SW fireworks through October, but not everyday, dessert party extended


----------



## asbyrneva

HollyMD said:


> Jack skelliton or sparrow?



Oh sorry Forgot there were two.  I meant Jack and Sally at the glade started meeting very early.  Assumed that was original poster query.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

asbyrneva said:


> Hi guys, I know I know I know everybody said to expect long lines but I was shocked at how long the lines for regular characters in Halloween garb were.  Seems like they should spread them out more so you have more lines but shorter?  We got in line for Cruella which didnt start early because to near the train (Not sure if that is accurate but what we were told) when we got out Minnie Donald and Daisy were over an hour!
> 
> Dear Disney please listen to kennythepirate add more rare characters, dont allow signing (or have the premade cards), and break up the meets so you don't meet 3 or 4 characters and make the line an hour and a half!
> 
> We left after hallow wishes (DS barely made it that long) but I thought with getting in before 4 on the AP we would have a jump on stuff.  Yes DS had to trick or treat and the lines early in Storybook circus were so crazy we didnt even try.
> 
> How the heck do you guys get all the characters, watch the parades, trick or treat, do a photo or 3 see hocus pocus ???
> We werent even in it for rides!
> 
> I did love the parade and DS loved loved loved Hocus Pocus ( are the sisters really singing???) So good!!!
> 
> Why no headless horseman in the first parade?? DH was disappointed since I told him he was riding and we were standing near the liberty bell.  Not sure Ill do it again until DS is older and/or they really limit tickets I dont waste 3 hours waiting in lines for characters, and photos and treats.
> 
> Hope all of you that are headed have a great time!



We agree - we only saw 3 characters and that was between 10:30-11:45pm.  We didn't even get many photopass pictures because of the lines.  We also didn't do much trick or treating because of the lines - especially that the candy was all the same at the places we went to.  I agree we felt like there were lines everywhere.  We did the dance party in the beginning just because we didn't want to wait on the lines.  We did have fun - dressing up the 10 of us was so much fun.  We did do some rides - but again that was after Hallowishes.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

dkhillerud said:


> I understand not doing it for ride lines, but for character lines it seems different to me. I am just trying to multi task so to speak. My kids are all older- 11, 14, 17. They could care less about meeting the characters and thus want little to no interaction. We are dressing up in Alice in wonderland costumes so I basically just want a picture of the family standing by the characters. It won't add to anyone's wait if a couple people join the group at a later time since I only want one picture. I guess I don't see how thats inconsiderate to others?



I agree - especially after being at the 1st party.  At 4:30 I couldn't believe all the lines everywhere.  When we did our character meet and greets just Cruella was  signing autographs that we went to - so it was just a little interactions and then a picture.  I don't know why some of your kids can't just jump in the picture at the time.  It is very different then going on a ride.  We would never do it for rides.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

MapleGirl said:


> Awesome!  Thanks for posting.
> 
> Today was a crafting day.  I made my fall wreath and finished my Lilo costume for the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our trick-or-treating bag is a blue string backpack that I pinned a stuffed Stitch to.  I'll be able to wear Stitch on my back.  DH's costume is next.  He's going as a surfer dude.



This is a great costume. Enjoy!


----------



## Laura's Dad

HollyMD said:


> Jack skelliton or sparrow?




I've been trying to find out what time Jack/Sally came out.  We are at the MK all day on 9/18 and want to know when to line up to have the shortest wait for them.  They are the only characters that we are really interested in seeing (DD is now 25 and loves Jack and Sally).  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 2Tiggies

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Sorry. I'm sure you've probably already said, but could you repeat what line the peeps were at?



No problem. They were at the Tom Sawyer Island Dock. Same as last year   As far as I know that was the only place they were handing them out. It seemed to be a dedicated Peeps sponsored location and they only had the Peeps there. They were giving a handful of about 5 at a time.  Hope that helps you.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Syndrome said:


> I knew I wasn't going nutty over the Reese's , and yes, I remember Butter Fingers , and Twizzlers also now that you mentioned it !
> Maybe the Reese's melted too much in the heat , or possibly a sponsorship issue ?
> 
> Thanks again !



Ha! I don't care if my Reeses melt. I just put them in the freezer and they taste just as good


----------



## rosysubmarine

Okay, I'm going to MNSSHP on September 23rd with my niece and cousin, and all of us collect Disney pins. I would love for us to be able to pick up a party pin or two (it doesn't have to be LE or anything like that) but I've heard that the pin line this past party was about three hours long! Can anyone confirm this? Was there a separate line for the LE pins or was it all grouped together? This will probably be our only chance to go to WDW for many years, so we want to spend as much time as possible in the parks, riding rides, having fun... not standing in line for pins. 

Should I just not get my hopes up for them, or was the estimate an exaggeration?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Laura's Dad said:


> I've been trying to find out what time Jack/Sally came out.  We are at the MK all day on 9/18 and want to know when to line up to have the shortest wait for them.  They are the only characters that we are really interested in seeing (DD is now 25 and loves Jack and Sally).  Any help would be appreciated.



I'm pretty sure someone said they were out at 5.  If that is the case, I'd get in line around 4.  You'll be right next to Sleepy Hollow refreshments, so maybe get some snacks and wait it out.  If you are one of the first few in line you'll be done very quickly when they come out and you won't even be near the start of the party yet.


----------



## Disneylover99

rosysubmarine said:


> Okay, I'm going to MNSSHP on September 23rd with my niece and cousin, and all of us collect Disney pins. I would love for us to be able to pick up a party pin or two (it doesn't have to be LE or anything like that) but I've heard that the pin line this past party was about three hours long! Can anyone confirm this? Was there a separate line for the LE pins or was it all grouped together? This will probably be our only chance to go to WDW for many years, so we want to spend as much time as possible in the parks, riding rides, having fun... not standing in line for pins.
> 
> Should I just not get my hopes up for them, or was the estimate an exaggeration?



3 hours??  
We waited in line for pins for about 15 minutes at Storybook Circus.The lines in the middle of the evening were a bit longer. I'd say maybe up to a half hour at one point. Lines were smaller later in the evening.


----------



## rosysubmarine

Disneylover99 said:


> 3 hours??
> We waited in line for pins for about 15 minutes at Storybook Circus.The lines in the middle of the evening were a bit longer. I'd say maybe up to a half hour at one point. Lines were smaller later in the evening.


WHEW! Thanks for the reply, glad to hear that they were exaggerating. 
Hope you had lots of fun at the party!


----------



## Masonsears3

Disneylover99 said:


> 3 hours??
> We waited in line for pins for about 15 minutes at Storybook Circus.The lines in the middle of the evening were a bit longer. I'd say maybe up to a half hour at one point. Lines were smaller later in the evening.



I know you said it earlier, but I have a terrible memory so please forgive me, but what time did you say you got in line for pins? We're definitely trying to get our hands on some merch...especially pins...when we go.


----------



## Disneylover99

Masonsears3 said:


> I know you said it earlier, but I have a terrible memory so please forgive me, but what time did you say you got in line for pins? We're definitely trying to get our hands on some merch...especially pins...when we go.


We got in line right before 5pm.


----------



## Masonsears3

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

Laura's Dad said:


> I've been trying to find out what time Jack/Sally came out.  We are at the MK all day on 9/18 and want to know when to line up to have the shortest wait for them.  They are the only characters that we are really interested in seeing (DD is now 25 and loves Jack and Sally).  Any help would be appreciated.



We passed them at 5:30 and they were out already and the line was unbelievably long.  We did not wait to see them. 



rosysubmarine said:


> Okay, I'm going to MNSSHP on September 23rd with my niece and cousin, and all of us collect Disney pins. I would love for us to be able to pick up a party pin or two (it doesn't have to be LE or anything like that) but I've heard that the pin line this past party was about three hours long! Can anyone confirm this? Was there a separate line for the LE pins or was it all grouped together? This will probably be our only chance to go to WDW for many years, so we want to spend as much time as possible in the parks, riding rides, having fun... not standing in line for pins.
> 
> Should I just not get my hopes up for them, or was the estimate an exaggeration?



We went around 9:45pm and there was maybe 3 people in front of us.  Then some of us went at 11pm and again only a few people.  When we went at around 7pm the line was very long.  I would say about an hour - at least 50 people on line - and the line was just for pins - not shirts. You can buy the shirts at any register - just one for the pins.  They did have 4 registers open though for the pins.


----------



## KornBred

I meant to post earlier but we just got back last night and it has been a busy 3 days. As for the party and some questions I have seen: The lines for all the M&Gs were long so we just took pics of the characters in their Halloween garb. There were many people in costume and some were very elaborate. The peeps were green and only at Tom Sawyer's. Poison apple steins were at Sleepy Hollow. Vampire Mickey and Zero buckets were in Fantasyland and Main Street carts, but Zero was sold out in Fantasyland by the time I got there at 10-10:30 but not sure if they sold out at Main Street. No Werther's this year.

We had a great time. Our goal was the entertainment and candy so we skipped M&G lines & just took pics of the characters. The merchandise for the party was nice but not for me so I skipped getting any. I got the Vampire Mickey popcorn bucket and the Poison Apple stein. We also hit every treat stop, with the Tiki Room being a double stop and Storybook Circus being a triple stop. Both our bags were filled to the top. Caught all the shows and parades, along with a few rides. Hope we get to go again.


----------



## kyomagi

How busy is halloween night for the party?  switched my tickets from the 30th to the 31st.  

And we could not get a FP for 7DMT, will the lines be shorter during the party?


----------



## beckyd13

I'd really like to buy one of the Mickey pumpkin ornaments if they are still available in October. If they are (not getting my hopes up), would I go to the register to purchase one as well, or do they have them on display in the store? Also, which store are they in? Big Top Souvenirs in Storybook Circus?


----------



## gwenlep

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> We passed them at 5:30 and they were out already and the line was unbelievably long.  We did not wait to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> We went around 9:45pm and there was maybe 3 people in front of us.  Then some of us went at 11pm and again only a few people.  When we went at around 7pm the line was very long.  I would say about an hour - at least 50 people on line - and the line was just for pins - not shirts. You can buy the shirts at any register - just one for the pins.  They did have 4 registers open though for the pins.



So, is Storybook Circus the only place you can get the pins?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

kyomagi said:


> How busy is halloween night for the party?  switched my tickets from the 30th to the 31st.
> 
> And we could not get a FP for 7DMT, will the lines be shorter during the party?


In the past it was sold out and quite busy. But this year nothing seems to have sold out. and thers no way of knowing yet if that means they incereased amounts or if peopel just think its too expensive.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

gwenlep said:


> So, is Storybook Circus the only place you can get the pins?



Yes - the line was out the door and the CMs were telling people what the lines were for.  It was only for pins.  Go later and you will be fine.


----------



## monique5

gwenlep said:


> So, is Storybook Circus the only place you can get the pins?



See Post 1 - merchandise.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

FeralCatRogue said:


> In the past it was sold out and quite busy. But this year nothing seems to have sold out. and thers no way of knowing yet if that means they incereased amounts or if peopel just think its too expensive.



I was told there was about 18,000 at the first party and that it was down from last year.  Except 18,000 was pretty crowded for us if you wanted to meet characters. I heard all of the sales were down from last year except for Halloween.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

2Tiggies said:


> No problem. They were at the Tom Sawyer Island Dock. Same as last year   As far as I know that was the only place they were handing them out. It seemed to be a dedicated Peeps sponsored location and they only had the Peeps there. They were giving a handful of about 5 at a time.  Hope that helps you.



Thank you so much! I really appreciate it. Somehow I've missed the Peep line every year, but not this time!


----------



## monique5

2Tiggies said:


> No problem. They were at the Tom Sawyer Island Dock. Same as last year   As far as I know that was the only place they were handing them out. It seemed to be a dedicated Peeps sponsored location and they only had the Peeps there. They were giving a handful of about 5 at a time.  Hope that helps you.



Thanks! Added to post 1. LOVE ME some peeps! Plan to get from everyone in my crew.


----------



## ConnecticutFlea

Last year I went through the peep line around 11:30. There was no one else there. I walked around and went through a second time, and commented that I love peeps. The CM scooped up the biggest handful she could and put it in my bag. I ate peeps for days!


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

ConnecticutFlea said:


> Last year I went through the peep line around 11:30. There was no one else there. I walked around and went through a second time, and commented that I love peeps. The CM scooped up the biggest handful she could and put it in my bag. I ate peeps for days!



This year at 11:50pm there was a line and it was between that and the hitch hiking ghost picture.  We left the line to get the picture.  That was the only line we didn't do.  Next year!


----------



## mdb78

beckyd13 said:


> I'd really like to buy one of the Mickey pumpkin ornaments if they are still available in October. If they are (not getting my hopes up), would I go to the register to purchase one as well, or do they have them on display in the store? Also, which store are they in? Big Top Souvenirs in Storybook Circus?



I am wondering this as well.


----------



## hollygolitely93

I may have missed...but any reviews for the desert party?  How are the tables being assigned and how is the viewing area for the parade?  How early do you need to show up--realistically.  Thanks!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

hollygolitely93 said:


> I may have missed...but any reviews for the desert party?  How are the tables being assigned and how is the viewing area for the parade?  How early do you need to show up--realistically.  Thanks!


No reports yet, I'm also wanting to know all about the dessert party!  Dying to hear the details and reviews!


----------



## 2Tiggies

For anyone curious about the little packs of treats that were given out with the party bags on Friday, this is what they look like. 

 

And this is what you got inside them


----------



## 2Tiggies

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> I was told there was about 18,000 at the first party and that it was down from last year.  Except 18,000 was pretty crowded for us if you wanted to meet characters. I heard all of the sales were down from last year except for Halloween.



We found the party to be much more crowded than usual. We've done sold out parties before and they didn't feel quite as congested as this one did. I suspect that having BTMR and IASW down, the absence of the multi-stop treat trails (they used to have the walk through from Fantasyland Station to Tomorrowland and a much better one at Splash Mountain) forced the crowds into the same areas more than usual. We love the parties and really, this was the only drawback that made us hesitate when deciding on the value for money for the event. Maybe it's harder for us because we go to a few of them every year and it's hard not to compare. I just feel that the capacity cap for a hard ticket event has steadily been extended every year for some time now and there are nights when you really feel it. 



monique5 said:


> Thanks! Added to post 1. LOVE ME some peeps! Plan to get from everyone in my crew.



Everyone in your party has to collect Peeps, whether they like them or not. That is our rule. DD loves them, DH won't touch them. But he understands that if he doesn't collect Peeps, he has nothing to trade with her for her chocolate. It's all in the strategy (or scheme, which is probably a better word  )


----------



## eeyore81

prettypatchesmsu said:


> No reports yet, I'm also wanting to know all about the dessert party!  Dying to hear the details and reviews!



I'm dying here too!!  Hopefully someone will report back soon.


----------



## mamasha

Where can I get a wristband inside the park at 4pm?  I want to get in line for jack and Sally right after


----------



## yulilin3

mamasha said:


> Where can I get a wristband inside the park at 4pm?  I want to get in line for jack and Sally right after


exit to Monsters Inc in Tomorrowland, Tortuga Tavern in Adventureland and Fantasy Faire in Fantasyland


----------



## needtoplan

We will be at the Tuesday the 13th party next week. Wait times are scaring me for characters- as we have a long list of characters to see -but are ready to be in line for Jack and Sally by 4:30. Just to clarify- what other characters come out early and what time did they come out? Also, did anyone see a lot of characters and what was your strategy.? BTW - We are a family of me, DH, DS8, and DD3. Thanks everyone for help.


----------



## rosysubmarine

Is that a full-size bag of crispy M&Ms I see?! Y'all can have your Peeps, I've found my heaven!


----------



## brnrss34

I hope everyone that went the other day and in days forward has a wonderful time. 24 more days for us. Now down to my question for the magic shots can u get them starting at 4? Let's say your getting your wrist band at the entrance can you get headless horseman then? Or how about at 11:30 when your leaving the park? Thx


----------



## 2Tiggies

rosysubmarine said:


> Is that a full-size bag of crispy M&Ms I see?! Y'all can have your Peeps, I've found my heaven!



It's 1.35 ounces so not the bigger than the mini bags you get at the trick or treat stations.  They were also handing out lots of M&M's in the mini sized bags at all the candy stops though, including the crispy ones so it sounds like your heaven is all set


----------



## yulilin3

not sure if this has been posted yet:
Cadaver Dans roaming Frontierland sets: 7:15pm,8pm, 9:15pm, 10:50pm
Madame Carlotta and Rinotta on the HM lawn sets: 7:15pm-10:15pm and 10:45pm-11:35pm
Zootopia Party Patrol on Main Street Sept 8:35pm and 11:20pm Oct. 8:20pm and 11:20pm


----------



## megster1123

yulilin3 said:


> not sure if this has been posted yet:
> Cadaver Dans roaming Frontierland sets: 7:15pm,8pm, 9:15pm, 10:50pm
> Madame Carlotta and Rinotta on the HM lawn sets: 7:15pm-10:15pm and 10:45pm-11:35pm
> Zootopia Party Patrol on Main Street Sept 8:35pm and 11:20pm Oct. 8:20pm and 11:20pm



Oooooo what the Zootopia Party Patrol?


----------



## yulilin3

megster1123 said:


> Oooooo what the Zootopia Party Patrol?


It's taking the place of last year's Phineas and Ferb Party


megster1123 said:


> Oooooo what the Zootopia Party Patrol?


Dance troupe with Nick and a Judy come out on main street before the parade to pump up the crowds.  There's a video on youtube


----------



## rosysubmarine

2Tiggies said:


> It's 1.35 ounces so not the bigger than the mini bags you get at the trick or treat stations.  They were also handing out lots of M&M's in the mini sized bags at all the candy stops though, including the crispy ones so it sounds like your heaven is all set


Yahoo! I wasn't even aware they had brought crispy M&Ms back (thought they had replaced them with pretzel M&Ms, which just aren't the saaaaaame) so even mini bags make me mega-happy!


----------



## Cluelyss

Laura's Dad said:


> I've been trying to find out what time Jack/Sally came out.  We are at the MK all day on 9/18 and want to know when to line up to have the shortest wait for them.  They are the only characters that we are really interested in seeing (DD is now 25 and loves Jack and Sally).  Any help would be appreciated.


They come out at 5. Head directly there once you have your wristband.


----------



## DiannaVM

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> I posted this previously.  We were a at the 1st party and a party of 10 and 6 of us were on line at 10:45pm for the 7 dwarfs.  About 10 minutes later the other 4 came from buying some merchandise and we were yelled at by the CM.  We were going to take one picture with the 10 of us - not individual pictures - but we got yelled at anyway.  We apologized and he said that previously the same thing happened and 1 person on line got really mad.  I didn't see a problem with doing this since we are taking 1 picture anyway and 6 of us were online.  Try it and see what happens.  I feel if we saw more characters we would have spent most of the party waiting on lines.


Exactly. It's all just one picture no matter how many people are in it. The characters do pretty well at managing the interaction time too, so it's not like because one group has ten people and the other has 4, the character spends anymore time with the bigger group than the smaller one. At least not in my experiences.


----------



## belleincanada

needtoplan said:


> We will be at the Tuesday the 13th party next week. Wait times are scaring me for characters- as we have a long list of characters to see -but are ready to be in line for Jack and Sally by 4:30. Just to clarify- what other characters come out early and what time did they come out? Also, did anyone see a lot of characters and what was your strategy.? BTW - We are a family of me, DH, DS8, and DD3. Thanks everyone for help.



We're also on the 13th and I'd also like to know this!

My big ones I have to meet are Belle and Gaston (especially since going as Village Belle), Aladdin characters, Cruella, and 7D. Believe it or not I've never seen NBC so Jack and Sally meets aren't relevant to me!


----------



## MrsBB

BattyKoda said:


> That's a good point, I would assume (ouch) that if they start taking the shot before 7, anyone in the park would be able to get it. For what it is worth, we were looking for specific magic shots (poison apple, for example) and when asking about magic shots and what time they started we got a different answer from each person we spoke with.



Thanks! It sure would be handy to know what time it started at - with doing the dessert party I'm not sure when we'll get time to get it.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

How was costume, well, enforcement for want of a better term?

Capes past waist-length on adults?
Long skirts on ladies, sans trains?

My skirt hits boot-tops, so I think it's within rules, but if they're being pedantic I might need to add some bustling.


----------



## 2Tiggies

_auroraborealis_ said:


> How was costume, well, enforcement for want of a better term?
> 
> Capes past waist-length on adults?
> Long skirts on ladies, sans trains?
> 
> My skirt hits boot-tops, so I think it's within rules, but if they're being pedantic I might need to add some bustling.



Not sure if it was my imagination, but DH and I both commented during the party that we saw a lot more people not in costume than we have in previous years. There were some wonderful outfits there though for those who did dress up for the party. We saw one cape that was waist length. I didn't notice anyone else in a cape. 

If your skirt is not dragging on the ground, you'll be fine.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

2Tiggies said:


> We found the party to be much more crowded than usual. We've done sold out parties before and they didn't feel quite as congested as this one did. I suspect that having BTMR and IASW down, the absence of the multi-stop treat trails (they used to have the walk through from Fantasyland Station to Tomorrowland and a much better one at Splash Mountain) forced the crowds into the same areas more than usual. We love the parties and really, this was the only drawback that made us hesitate when deciding on the value for money for the event. Maybe it's harder for us because we go to a few of them every year and it's hard not to compare. I just feel that the capacity cap for a hard ticket event has steadily been extended every year for some time now and there are nights when you really feel it.



We found it crowded as well but have never gone before so I can't compare it.  We had fun dancing at the dance party for the beginning of the night - since we didn't want to wait on any long lines.


----------



## beckyd13

So the Creepa Crew/Party Patrol with Nick & Judy before the parade is 100% only on Main Street this year? Our last Halloween party was in 2014 and the Creepa Crew with Phineas and Ferb were definitely in Frontierland before the parade began... I thought they just walked the whole parade route, but guess not?? We prefer watching the parade from Frontierland, but I was hoping to catch a glimpse of the Zootopia characters. Bummer.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

_auroraborealis_ said:


> How was costume, well, enforcement for want of a better term?
> 
> Capes past waist-length on adults?
> Long skirts on ladies, sans trains?
> 
> My skirt hits boot-tops, so I think it's within rules, but if they're being pedantic I might need to add some bustling.





2Tiggies said:


> Not sure if it was my imagination, but DH and I both commented during the party that we saw a lot more people not in costume than we have in previous years. There were some wonderful outfits there though for those who did dress up for the party. We saw one cape that was waist length. I didn't notice anyone else in a cape.
> 
> If your skirt is not dragging on the ground, you'll be fine.



We purposely cut our DDs cape because of the restrictions (she was Snow White) but then when we were getting dressed I realized that my DHs cape on the Prince was below is waist.  There was nothing I could do then so I said if they say anything we will pin it up or take it off.  They didn't say anything.  We saw many costumes were the cape was below the waist.  As other people said - about 2/3 of the people weren't in costumes.  It was fun dressing up.


----------



## asbyrneva

rosysubmarine said:


> Okay, I'm going to MNSSHP on September 23rd with my niece and cousin, and all of us collect Disney pins. I would love for us to be able to pick up a party pin or two (it doesn't have to be LE or anything like that) but I've heard that the pin line this past party was about three hours long! Can anyone confirm this? Was there a separate line for the LE pins or was it all grouped together? This will probably be our only chance to go to WDW for many years, so we want to spend as much time as possible in the parks, riding rides, having fun... not standing in line for pins.
> 
> Should I just not get my hopes up for them, or was the estimate an exaggeration?




We got in line for the pins around 5:45 and it was very short compared to later in the evening.  Would have been way shorter but a couple came in with very detailed lists and bought 2 sets (2 transactions) of everything and ate up 1 register for over 30 minutes.  

If pins are a priority go do it early and get it out of the way before the official start.  YOu'll need to have a band or proof of party ticket (either linked to MDE or I had my actual printed ticket) before they will let you in the line.


----------



## Cluelyss

I know it was posted on the app Friday that the dwarfs would start meeting at 6:15, but can anyone who was there confirm what time they actually came out? Just wondering since it listed Jack & Sally as staring at 6:30, but they came out at 5.....TIA!


----------



## monique5

yulilin3 said:


> exit to Monsters Inc in Tomorrowland, Tortuga Tavern in Adventureland and Fantasy Faire in Fantasyland



I've been waiting on this info. Thanks for the post.


----------



## monique5

yulilin3 said:


> not sure if this has been posted yet:
> Cadaver Dans roaming Frontierland sets: 7:15pm,8pm, 9:15pm, 10:50pm
> Madame Carlotta and Rinotta on the HM lawn sets: 7:15pm-10:15pm and 10:45pm-11:35pm
> Zootopia Party Patrol on Main Street Sept 8:35pm and 11:20pm Oct. 8:20pm and 11:20pm



Cadaver Dans - yes
Madame Carlotta and Rinotta - yes, but not the times
Zootopia Party Patrol --- just as Nick Wilde & Judy Hopps in creepa crew before party on main street, so updated info & added times

All are now updated in Post 1. 

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

monique5 said:


> I've been waiting on this info. Thanks for the post.


You're welcome and boo to you


----------



## SheilaHeartsDisney

Do they have rider swap during the party?


----------



## goofynut41

Anchored said:


> Popcorn bucket for the poster who asked


LOVE!!!!


----------



## NicholeB630

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> About the leaving the character line and holding spots...usually people seem ok with it but it all depends.  If one or two people join you, I won't really care.  If 10 or more join you, you'll get some glares or eye rolls.  I once was second in line for the Rapunzel/Flynn and Cinderella/Charming meets until 11 people joined the girl ahead of me.
> 
> Which brings up my next point...if you do leave the line and join back in, I'd plan to all take the picture together.  I think you'd get the most vitriol if you have people join you in line, then everyone proceeds to get a picture alone with the characters.



I feel like it depends who gets in line to begin with! My family of 4 with two kids I'm going to have us all get in line for 7 dwarves early. Then one of us will leave with 1 kid ride somthing then come back. So all 4 of us are in line initially and when it's our turn it's still only 4 of us. I don't see anything wrong with this. My kids are 4 and 7 so over an hour wait would be hard. Now if someone gets in line and waits the whole time then all of a sudden 10 more join when it's their turn I think that's rude. But seeing a family ahead and knowing that amount is ahead then they come and go well then I don't care. But don't let me think there's a couple of you then bam your group grows 3x bigger.


----------



## Mouseketeers4

I'm starting to stress about our first MNSSHP and I would like to have a party schedule in place before we arrive.  I'm planning to arrive at 3:30, but our kids are 4 and 6, so we probably won't make it to the end.  
  Must do's: first parade, Hocus Pocus show, fireworks, dance party, ride Haunted Mansion, trick or treat trails, PP Halloween magic shots
  Time Permitting: Meet Minnie and/or Mickey, pick up some pins and special party treats
Can anyone help with what order you would do everything and around what times?  Is there anything on my list that can be done before the official party start at 7:00?  We'll have grandparents with, so we're open to splitting up at times if it helps us get more done.  Thank you!


----------



## dmc6469

NicholeB630 said:


> I feel like it depends who gets in line to begin with! My family of 4 with two kids I'm going to have us all get in line for 7 dwarves early. Then one of us will leave with 1 kid ride somthing then come back. So all 4 of us are in line initially and when it's our turn it's still only 4 of us. I don't see anything wrong with this. My kids are 4 and 7 so over an hour wait would be hard. Now if someone gets in line and waits the whole time then all of a sudden 10 more join when it's their turn I think that's rude. But seeing a family ahead and knowing that amount is ahead then they come and go well then I don't care. But don't let me think there's a couple of you then bam your group grows 3x bigger.



I agree.  Last year it was just me and my sister.  (both adults)  We got in line together and then later, she left to go on a ride and the restroom.  When she got back, I left to go grab some cinnamon rolls and hit the restroom.  But it was just always us; we weren't holding a line for 12 people or so.  And when we would leave, out of respect for others, i would just mention to the people directly in front and in back that I was going to grab a bite and be right back.  When she left the line there was no one behind us but when the people came up I politely said 'my sister is on a ride and going to the restroom.  Don't want you thinking someone is cutting in line" and they were really sweet and said 'oh thanks for telling us. Not a problem"  I think people will behave differently on this if you treat them with respect.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Mouseketeers4 said:


> I'm starting to stress about our first MNSSHP and I would like to have a party schedule in place before we arrive.  I'm planning to arrive at 3:30, but our kids are 4 and 6, so we probably won't make it to the end.
> Must do's: first parade, Hocus Pocus show, fireworks, dance party, ride Haunted Mansion, trick or treat trails, PP Halloween magic shots
> Time Permitting: Meet Minnie and/or Mickey, pick up some pins and special party treats
> Can anyone help with what order you would do everything and around what times?  Is there anything on my list that can be done before the official party start at 7:00?  We'll have grandparents with, so we're open to splitting up at times if it helps us get more done.  Thank you!



None of the party stuff can be done before the party starts, but you can get other stuff out of the way that would otherwise waste time after 7 pm.  

Get the rides the little ones want to do out of the way first, before the party starts. Also, any time after 4 pm, go get your wrist bands and party maps and treat bags so you don't have to deal with that too near to 7 pm.  If you need to get something to eat, do that so you are totally done with your meal before 7 pm. 

For the Magic Shots they really are better when it's dark outside so the first little bit may not be ideal for the best effect. I don't know when your trip is, but right now it gets dark just before 8 pm and that will get earlier as the weeks move along.  

I would probably start in Tomorrowland from 7 pm, get some candy (lines are often very long early in the evening and Friday night they were ridiculous at the start of the party).  Maybe you and your DH or the grandparents can collect some candy for the kids while the other adults stay with then at the Monsters Inc dance party just along from Space Mountain. It is SO cute and they were so good with the little ones! 

If you watch the first parade from the Hub you can watch the last Hocus Pocus show before it starts, while you hold your spots.  As soon as the parade is over it's probably the best time to head through for your Photopass magic shots on Main Street. Then see what you can do before the fireworks start. It's not that hard to find a spot to view them just before they start because you can stand in the street in Main Street USA.  I set up a tripod right in the middle of the street for photos and there was lots of space around me. Because they are up in the air it doesn't matter where you stand as your little ones will still be able to see the show.  

If you can last past the fireworks, lines drop dramatically and a lot of people leave.  If your kids can handle it, that may be the time to try meet Mickey. DD went (she's 14 so she was able to go alone) on Friday while we watched the parade and she walked up with nobody else there and then hopped straight across to Tinkerbell, also with no wait.  We've done this many times at previous parties.  Then if you can try get out of Main Street before the second parade comes through and do whatever you missed out, you could head back and out of the park before the last parade sends a mass of people to the exit.  The second parade finished up along Main Street around 11.45 pm on Friday, if that gives you an idea of timing.


----------



## Shroog

Cluelyss said:


> I know it was posted on the app Friday that the dwarfs would start meeting at 6:15, but can anyone who was there confirm what time they actually came out? Just wondering since it listed Jack & Sally as staring at 6:30, but they came out at 5.....TIA!



Wanting to know this too!!


----------



## garthbarth1

2Tiggies said:


> For anyone curious about the little packs of treats that were given out with the party bags on Friday, this is what they look like.
> 
> View attachment 192741
> 
> And this is what you got inside them
> 
> View attachment 192742


Awesome! You get these when you get your bag at the same time?


----------



## Kat73

Anyone go to the party twice while they're there? I'm not tied down to any super specific plans other than soaking up F&W and all of the halloween whatnot. Haven't been to the Halloween party in six years, and it might be that long (or longer) before I get to go again. I'm kind of contemplating going one night to see all the shows, eat some of the special treats, and just (my favorite halloween party activity) people watch. Then spend the second party skipping the shows/parades/etc and do rides and character meet and greets. Is this a thing? Am I nuts?


----------



## garthbarth1

mamasha said:


> Where can I get a wristband inside the park at 4pm?  I want to get in line for jack and Sally right after





yulilin3 said:


> exit to Monsters Inc in Tomorrowland, Tortuga Tavern in Adventureland and Fantasy Faire in Fantasyland


If you are already there for the day how do you get your wristband? Do you show them it if its on your MDE?


----------



## yulilin3

garthbarth1 said:


> If
> 
> If you are already there for the day how do you get your wristband? Do you show them your if its on MDE?


Your party ticket should be linked to your mb, they just scan the band.  If you have the physical ticket they scan that


----------



## MjrDucky

Kat73 said:


> Anyone go to the party twice while they're there? I'm not tied down to any super specific plans other than soaking up F&W and all of the halloween whatnot. Haven't been to the Halloween party in six years, and it might be that long (or longer) before I get to go again. I'm kind of contemplating going one night to see all the shows, eat some of the special treats, and just (my favorite halloween party activity) people watch. Then spend the second party skipping the shows/parades/etc and do rides and character meet and greets. Is this a thing? Am I nuts?



I did that last year.  At the first party I met all my must characters and the second time did the parade, shows, and rides.  The tips on here were fantastic for meeting Jack / sally and then the dwarfs.   Also the tip of following the parade to the castle for a good spot to see Hocus Pocus was right on.


----------



## BattyKoda

brnrss34 said:


> I hope everyone that went the other day and in days forward has a wonderful time. 24 more days for us. Now down to my question for the magic shots can u get them starting at 4? Let's say your getting your wrist band at the entrance can you get headless horseman then? Or how about at 11:30 when your leaving the park? Thx



We tried to get certain shots at 4 PM but were unable to do so (as I mentioned previously when attempting to get Headless Horseman shortly after 4 we ended up with Zootopia... which was a GREAT consolation prize!). We were asking about what time the Party Magic Shots but we got a different answer from each person we asked (pretty much the norm with CMs, lol). Some did say 5 PM, but we didn't get any ourselves until almost 7. 

Hopefully someone can add an update to this.


----------



## attain

Kat73 said:


> Anyone go to the party twice while they're there? I'm not tied down to any super specific plans other than soaking up F&W and all of the halloween whatnot. Haven't been to the Halloween party in six years, and it might be that long (or longer) before I get to go again. I'm kind of contemplating going one night to see all the shows, eat some of the special treats, and just (my favorite halloween party activity) people watch. Then spend the second party skipping the shows/parades/etc and do rides and character meet and greets. Is this a thing? Am I nuts?


I wish I could do this! People watching and meeting characters without feeling rushed? Yes, please!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Kat73 said:


> Anyone go to the party twice while they're there? I'm not tied down to any super specific plans other than soaking up F&W and all of the halloween whatnot. Haven't been to the Halloween party in six years, and it might be that long (or longer) before I get to go again. I'm kind of contemplating going one night to see all the shows, eat some of the special treats, and just (my favorite halloween party activity) people watch. Then spend the second party skipping the shows/parades/etc and do rides and character meet and greets. Is this a thing? Am I nuts?



We do.  We did two parties in 2015, and have two parties booked again this year.

We are two adults, no kids:  just kids at heart who like to have fun.


----------



## Cluelyss

Kat73 said:


> Anyone go to the party twice while they're there? I'm not tied down to any super specific plans other than soaking up F&W and all of the halloween whatnot. Haven't been to the Halloween party in six years, and it might be that long (or longer) before I get to go again. I'm kind of contemplating going one night to see all the shows, eat some of the special treats, and just (my favorite halloween party activity) people watch. Then spend the second party skipping the shows/parades/etc and do rides and character meet and greets. Is this a thing? Am I nuts?


This is exactly what we are doing. Did it in 2014 and it was great. Still not enough time to do it ALL but we did everything we wanted to do, and then some, without feeling rushed.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Just in time for Halloween, a Haunted Mansion trivia quiz has been posted on Disney Parks Blog:  

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2016/09/quiz-haunted-mansion-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## jeremy1002

Can you get the SOTMK card before 7:00?  How about party merchandise? Thanks!


----------



## edk35

Can someone tell me which is the best as far as crowds go for the party..... between Sunday, Tuesday or Thursday? We are there Oct. 15th for 8 nights and there are 3 parties to choose from? Thanks!!


----------



## edk35

Kat73 said:


> Anyone go to the party twice while they're there? I'm not tied down to any super specific plans other than soaking up F&W and all of the halloween whatnot. Haven't been to the Halloween party in six years, and it might be that long (or longer) before I get to go again. I'm kind of contemplating going one night to see all the shows, eat some of the special treats, and just (my favorite halloween party activity) people watch. Then spend the second party skipping the shows/parades/etc and do rides and character meet and greets. Is this a thing? Am I nuts?


I posted that same question but not on here. I am thinking of doing the exact same thing. We have never been to Disney in Oct. and I am so excited for the party. I don't think you are nuts at all.  We are there Oct. 15th for 8 nights and there are 3 parties.


----------



## keh422

DH and I are going to our first MNSSHP as part of our first adults-only trip next month, and I am so grateful for this thread and all of the information in it!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Magic shot video with the haunted mansion dancers. It's so cool! I knew they were doing the magic shots but didn't know there was music with it until we reviewed our Photopass images


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

garthbarth1 said:


> Awesome! You get these when you get your bag at the same time?


Yes the area behind main street is where you get the Halloween bag and the small bag of candy.



garthbarth1 said:


> If you are already there for the day how do you get your wristband? Do you show them it if its on your MDE?


They first asked my DH to leave and come through again.  But then he asked if he could just scan his band - which is what they did.



jeremy1002 said:


> Can you get the SOTMK card before 7:00?  How about party merchandise? Thanks!


They told us no when we entered so we went back after 9pm.


----------



## CatNipRules

I'm sure this has already been asked, but the only ticket we need to get into the MNSSHP is that ticket? It won't use a days ticket for it? Because I'm confused now.....


----------



## skuttle

We plan on entering the park on our MNSSHP day as early as possible since we have FP for Jungle cruise 3:30-4:30. Will we get our wrist bands and treat bags when we enter at 4pm?


----------



## FoxC63

kayteekt said:


> We are going late October, waiting for updated hours. Haven't seen anything yet. May i ask where you saw this?



Disney's web site:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/hollywood-studios/2016-10-28/#timeofday=allday 

Again this is for Oct 28th at H.S. - Hope this helps!


----------



## FoxC63

Laura12 said:


> Where/when do we pick up the Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom card?



Someone who actually attended said they tried to pick it up at 4pm but was told to return at 7pm however I specifically saw a photo on twitter of a person holding one long before it was dark outside.  
I have picked them up at the Main Street Firehouse/Fire Station at 4pm in the past - don't know if this has changed.  You will need to be wearing your MNSSHP wristband and the CM will mark it with a magic marker. 
FYI - you cannot pick this up for someone else.  Hope this helps.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> That's a good point. I should have said you had to show proof that you were attending the party.



Always bring either your plastic MNSSHP card or printed voucher.


----------



## crazy4wdw

hollygolitely93 said:


> I may have missed...but any reviews for the desert party?  How are the tables being assigned and how is the viewing area for the parade?  How early do you need to show up--realistically.  Thanks!





prettypatchesmsu said:


> No reports yet, I'm also wanting to know all about the dessert party!  Dying to hear the details and reviews!



I'm interested in this information also.  Hope someone posts their experience as the parties continue through Sept.


----------



## jettagirl

asbyrneva said:


> Hi guys, I know I know I know everybody said to expect long lines but I was shocked at how long the lines for regular characters in Halloween garb were.  Seems like they should spread them out more so you have more lines but shorter?  We got in line for Cruella which didnt start early because to near the train (Not sure if that is accurate but what we were told) when we got out Minnie Donald and Daisy were over an hour!
> 
> Dear Disney please listen to kennythepirate add more rare characters, dont allow signing (or have the premade cards), and break up the meets so you don't meet 3 or 4 characters and make the line an hour and a half!
> 
> We left after hallow wishes (DS barely made it that long) but I thought with getting in before 4 on the AP we would have a jump on stuff.  Yes DS had to trick or treat and the lines early in Storybook circus were so crazy we didnt even try.
> 
> How the heck do you guys get all the characters, watch the parades, trick or treat, do a photo or 3 see hocus pocus ???
> We werent even in it for rides!
> 
> I did love the parade and DS loved loved loved Hocus Pocus ( are the sisters really singing???) So good!!!
> 
> Why no headless horseman in the first parade?? DH was disappointed since I told him he was riding and we were standing near the liberty bell.  Not sure Ill do it again until DS is older and/or they really limit tickets I dont waste 3 hours waiting in lines for characters, and photos and treats.
> 
> Hope all of you that are headed have a great time!



I am totally with you! We were there on Friday night too and didn't meet any characters.  I had high hopes of meeting Jack and Sally but knew the lines might be too long.  I then thought we'd lower our expectations a little and made a bit of an attempt to meet Pooh and friends but, every time we went by, their line was long and they weren't even out.  We have 2 small kids so that definitely limited our time at the party (we left after the fireworks) but I would say you need to stay late in order to accomplish much (or have a big enough group that you can split up). 

We arrived between 4 and 4:30, picked up our treat bags, DH took DS on one ride and then we went to eat.  After that, it was 7 so we started trick or treating and the lines were crazy long.  In one of the lines, one of the CMs was timing it and was not happy that it was taking 8 minutes for guests to get through.  Around 8, we went to get a spot for the parade and did more trick or treating after the parade.  We also got a picture in front of the Haunted Mansion (one of the magic shots) and then found a spot to watch Celebrate the Magic and Hallowishes and then we left.  It was fun but I think I was expecting to get more stuff done, despite our time limitations.

Anyway, we're a family of 4 and here's a picture of our haul.  Note that this was taken tonight and so a bunch of candy was eaten between Friday and today.


----------



## 1sttimedisneymama

crazy4wdw said:


> I'm interested in this information also.  Hope someone posts their experience as the parties continue through Sept.


I read on another board it is first come, first served and not pre assigned like it was last year. They said the dessert party kind of took away from the Halloween party. But that was just one person


----------



## monique5

CatNipRules said:


> I'm sure this has already been asked, but the only ticket we need to get into the MNSSHP is that ticket? It won't use a days ticket for it? Because I'm confused now.....



Yes. Correct.


----------



## wilkeliza

Thought you guys might enjoy. I finished my costume today. A few minor fixes need to happen but I like it. I even made a candy bag for the party.


----------



## FoxC63

wilkeliza said:


> Thought you guys might enjoy. I finished my costume today. A few minor fixes need to happen but I like it. I even made a candy bag for the party. View attachment 192882



Wow!  That looks awesome!  Hope you have a great time!


----------



## cindyfan

ammag said:


> warning about making FP reservations starting before 4pm:
> So I had one from  3:10-4:10 and when I went to do my FP for my other park day October 4th I was unable because the system took my 3:10 reservation as my ticketed day.  The It person is still helping me fix it but he said that booking while possible before 4pm on your party date it causes this to happen and you may lose the ability to select on a regular park day. Apparently it caused computer issues because he is needing another support team member to fix my situation! I might miss out on soarin because of this error, so you might want to change your FP


I am confused?  Are you saying that if you have tickets for MNSSHP you can make FP+ for the party (like from 4 to 7pm) but you can also make FP+ at another park for the same day??  Like for the morning?


----------



## wilkeliza

FoxC63 said:


> Wow!  That looks awesome!  Hope you have a great time!



Thanks. This is my first big costume so even though I had a few issues I made it through and it is done.


----------



## monique5

cindyfan said:


> I am confused?  Are you saying that if you have tickets for MNSSHP you can make FP+ for the party (like from 4 to 7pm) but you can also make FP+ at another park for the same day??  Like for the morning?



Yes, but you would need MYW tickets too & another MDE account. Complex. See FP+ info on Post 1 & go to appropriate link & read in its entirety.


----------



## FoxC63

brnrss34 said:


> I hope everyone that went the other day and in days forward has a wonderful time. 24 more days for us. Now down to my question for the magic shots can u get them starting at 4? Let's say your getting your wrist band at the entrance can you get headless horseman then? Or how about at 11:30 when your leaving the park? Thx



Just want to say that even though you might be able to get "ghostly" type magic shots early, you might want to wait until dark so they show up better.  here's a link to help anyone decide, there are comparison shots to help you gauge.  Also the animated full blown colored Magic Shots look great at anytime, like the Headless Horseman.  
Link:  http://capturingmagic.me/a-guide-to-disney-world-magic-shots


----------



## Laura's Dad

KornBred said:


> I meant to post earlier but we just got back last night and it has been a busy 3 days. As for the party and some questions I have seen: The lines for all the M&Gs were long so we just took pics of the characters in their Halloween garb. There were many people in costume and some were very elaborate. The peeps were green and only at Tom Sawyer's. Poison apple steins were at Sleepy Hollow. Vampire Mickey and Zero buckets were in Fantasyland and Main Street carts, but Zero was sold out in Fantasyland by the time I got there at 10-10:30 but not sure if they sold out at Main Street. No Werther's this year.
> 
> We had a great time. Our goal was the entertainment and candy so we skipped M&G lines & just took pics of the characters. The merchandise for the party was nice but not for me so I skipped getting any. I got the Vampire Mickey popcorn bucket and the Poison Apple stein. We also hit every treat stop, with the Tiki Room being a double stop and Storybook Circus being a triple stop. Both our bags were filled to the top. Caught all the shows and parades, along with a few rides. Hope we get to go again.
> 
> View attachment 192696 View attachment 192697 View attachment 192698 View attachment 192699 View attachment 192700 View attachment 192701 View attachment 192704




Do you have a picture of the Vampire Mickey Popcorn bucket and the Poison Apple stein?  My  wife loves the idea.


----------



## pigletto

Laura's Dad said:


> Do you have a picture of the Vampire Mickey Popcorn bucket and the Poison Apple stein?  My  wife loves the idea.


The Poison Apple stein is in the first picture he linked.


----------



## Laura's Dad

pigletto said:


> The Poison Apple stein is in the first picture he linked.




Who linked?


----------



## smitch425

Laura's Dad said:


> Do you have a picture of the Vampire Mickey Popcorn bucket and the Poison Apple stein?  My  wife loves the idea.



To save you from searching...


----------



## DDM525

We will be going in mid October for D's 21st birthday. He wants to dress as Dr Strange which involves a full length cape. Can folks post on how strict they areare this year on the costume rules? I'd hate to spend the time making his costume and then he can't wear it. I would guess we wouldn't be denied entry as long as he removed it when asked?


----------



## FoxC63

Laura's Dad said:


> Do you have a picture of the Vampire Mickey Popcorn bucket and the Poison Apple stein?  My  wife loves the idea.






Hopefully you'll be there in September to get them but October might be a different story according to 



NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> They've done this the past couple of years. The new buckets are usually available for the October parties, and September parties get last years.



I'm looking forward to the new PC buckets.  Thanks for the awesome information "NoMoneyThanks2Disney"


----------



## FoxC63

smitch425 said:


> To save you from searching...
> View attachment 192895



Smitch, what is that pumpkin thing in the center? Is that new for 2016?


----------



## FoxC63

DDM525 said:


> We will be going in mid October for D's 21st birthday. He wants to dress as Dr Strange which involves a full length cape. Can folks post on how strict they areare this year on the costume rules? I'd hate to spend the time making his costume and then he can't wear it. I would guess we wouldn't be denied entry as long as he removed it when asked?



I actually posted a picture a few pages back of a guy in a full length cape -   Another poster stated he could have carried through security and then put it on.  I also saw on twitter @ #mnsshp a woman running across the hub (?) in a full length gown.


----------



## gwenlep

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> Yes - the line was out the door and the CMs were telling people what the lines were for.  It was only for pins.  Go later and you will be fine.



Thank you


----------



## gwenlep

monique5 said:


> See Post 1 - merchandise.



Thank you


----------



## ammag

cindyfan said:


> I am confused?  Are you saying that if you have tickets for MNSSHP you can make FP+ for the party (like from 4 to 7pm) but you can also make FP+ at another park for the same day??  Like for the morning?


I wasn't saying that, no. I just had one other day that wasn't assigned yet, (hoppers) so the computer got confused and "assumed" I was using that ticket for the day of the party pre-4 pm.


----------



## FoxC63

WDWRook said:


> Well crud (I guess this is good actually) but now I have to reconsider our touring plan.  Is it okay to post our personal plan I created from TP for comments?



And here's "Talking Mickey" at Town Square Theater in his Halloween costume!!!



Awesome can't wait!


----------



## FoxC63

For all you new to the party, here's what the party band looks like


----------



## FoxC63

And here's what the *TOKENS* look like

*Food Allergy Info:*

Guests with food allergies can get a special teal bag that will designate them as having an allergy (teal is the color that represents food allergy awareness).  These bags can be picked up at Market Street, City Hall, Heritage House, Town Square Theater, or any of the trick or treat locations.  At the trick or treat stations, these guests will get a teal token, which can be redeemed for allergy-friendly treats and non-food items at Heritage House and Town Square Theater.  These are also the places to stop with any questions about the process.



City Hall will not be passing out allergy-friendly candy this year as they have done in the past.
Link:http://www.wdwinfo.com/holidays/halloween.htm


----------



## FoxC63

CatNipRules said:


> I'm sure this has already been asked, but the only ticket we need to get into the MNSSHP is that ticket? It won't use a days ticket for it? Because I'm confused now.....



Yes you only need the MNSSHP ticket to enter for the party, it should be on your magic band and just be sure to use the correct entrance.  
I recommend you bring your MNSSHP plastic card or voucher with you as well - just to be on the safe side.  Weird things can happen to magic bands.  But hey, that's your call.


----------



## FoxC63

edk35 said:


> Can someone tell me which is the best as far as crowds go for the party..... between Sunday, Tuesday or Thursday? We are there Oct. 15th for 8 nights and there are 3 parties to choose from? Thanks!!



When is the cheapest - that's when I'd go, seriously.  There's a reason for that.


----------



## FoxC63

skuttle said:


> We plan on entering the park on our MNSSHP day as early as possible since we have FP for Jungle cruise 3:30-4:30. Will we get our wrist bands and treat bags when we enter at 4pm?



Yes and you'll have plenty of time to get to your FP+ too!  Have a great trip!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

FoxC63 said:


> For all you new to the party, here's what the party band looks like



Party band changes as the partys go on. Not sure if just colors change though.


----------



## jcemom

jettagirl said:


> I am totally with you! We were there on Friday night too and didn't meet any characters.  I had high hopes of meeting Jack and Sally but knew the lines might be too long.  I then thought we'd lower our expectations a little and made a bit of an attempt to meet Pooh and friends but, every time we went by, their line was long and they weren't even out.  We have 2 small kids so that definitely limited our time at the party (we left after the fireworks) but I would say you need to stay late in order to accomplish much (or have a big enough group that you can split up).


I agree that you do sort of need to stay through the end of the party to get the most out of it. I might not even recommend the added expense to friends if I knew they couldn't make it until midnight. The trick or treat lines in the past have always died down after fireworks because so many families leave early. We normally don't even start getting candy until then. We aren't big on characters though. I think, IIRC, those lines stay long all night. DD has always loved meeting characters, but she (thankfully, because *I* am not into characters so much) has a 20 minute limit on waiting lol. If the line is longer than 20 minutes she isn't willing to wait.

The Pooh characters are SO cute in their costumes. We've only met them once over the years though.


----------



## EEyorelover22

Where is the poison apple?  I like the popcorn bucket too!


----------



## yulilin3

bit the bullet and going to the party next Friday the 16th. So excited, we were able to get the CM discount from a friend that will be going with us. This is our favorite party of the year. Now to figure out if I want to Disney bound or just a halloween shirt will do


----------



## FoxC63

FeralCatRogue said:


> Party band changes as the partys go on. Not sure if just colors change though.



Yes they change in color examples:


----------



## pigletto

Laura's Dad said:


> Who linked?


The post you quoted to ask if they had a picture, had attachments at the bottom of the post and it was the first picture.


----------



## FoxC63

kayteekt said:


> We are going late October, waiting for updated hours. Haven't seen anything yet. May i ask where you saw this?


http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/09/04/october-walt-disney-world-park-hours-updated/


----------



## FoxC63

GaryDis said:


> Ticket questions: if you order tickets to pick up at will-call, does that mean they have to be picked up at MK just before the party?  Or would guest services in the hotel be able to give them to you?  How much extra time should be allowed for pick up?
> 
> I know I can just print at home, but I like the idea of the plastic tickets as a memento. And since we'll most likely be going to the  party before using any of our regular tickets, I want to avoid any chance of them accidentally taking a day off our regular tickets, which means not relying on the MBs. I know that can be fixed if necessary, but it's better to avoid problems in the first place.



Gary, print the vouchers, take them with you then stop by MK or even check your resort for the plastic, but definitely take it with you on party night.  If there is an issue with your Magic Band it will take time to resolve, and that equals to your party time that you paid big $$ for.  Most importantly go through the correct entrance.


----------



## FoxC63

KornBred said:


> I meant to post earlier but we just got back last night and it has been a busy 3 days.  Poison apple steins were at Sleepy Hollow. Vampire Mickey and Zero buckets were in Fantasyland and Main Street carts, but Zero was sold out in Fantasyland by the time I got there at 10-10:30 but not sure if they sold out at Main Street. No Werther's this year.
> 
> 
> View attachment 192696 View attachment 192697 View attachment 192698 View attachment 192699 View attachment 192700 View attachment 192701 View attachment 192704





EEyorelover22 said:


> Where is the poison apple?  I like the popcorn bucket too!


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

CatNipRules said:


> I'm sure this has already been asked, but the only ticket we need to get into the MNSSHP is that ticket? It won't use a days ticket for it? Because I'm confused now.....



Correct if you enter at 4pm.  You need a park ticket if you enter before.  But line up early if you want to get in by 4pm.  We were there at 3:55pm and didn't get in to almost 4:30pm



skuttle said:


> We plan on entering the park on our MNSSHP day as early as possible since we have FP for Jungle cruise 3:30-4:30. Will we get our wrist bands and treat bags when we enter at 4pm?



Yes you can get it then of after if it takes too long to get in.  The area to get the bags is behind Main Street.  There will be CMs holding signs showing you where to get the bags.


----------



## brnrss34

smitch425 said:


> To save you from searching...
> View attachment 192895


 I love the lantern one.


----------



## brnrss34

FoxC63 said:


> Yes they change in color examples:
> View attachment 192943
> View attachment 192944
> View attachment 192945


Makes sense or people would go to more than 1 party free.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

jettagirl said:


> I am totally with you! We were there on Friday night too and didn't meet any characters.  I had high hopes of meeting Jack and Sally but knew the lines might be too long.  I then thought we'd lower our expectations a little and made a bit of an attempt to meet Pooh and friends but, every time we went by, their line was long and they weren't even out.  We have 2 small kids so that definitely limited our time at the party (we left after the fireworks) but I would say you need to stay late in order to accomplish much (or have a big enough group that you can split up).
> 
> We arrived between 4 and 4:30, picked up our treat bags, DH took DS on one ride and then we went to eat.  After that, it was 7 so we started trick or treating and the lines were crazy long.  In one of the lines, one of the CMs was timing it and was not happy that it was taking 8 minutes for guests to get through.  Around 8, we went to get a spot for the parade and did more trick or treating after the parade.  We also got a picture in front of the Haunted Mansion (one of the magic shots) and then found a spot to watch Celebrate the Magic and Hallowishes and then we left.  It was fun but I think I was expecting to get more stuff done, despite our time limitations.
> 
> Anyway, we're a family of 4 and here's a picture of our haul.  Note that this was taken tonight and so a bunch of candy was eaten between Friday and today.



I agree with you - we thought we would get more done earlier.  We have older children so staying late was the key.  We did everything from after the fireworks until closing.  We met 3 characters, went on rides and did some photos after 10:15pm.  We had fun though - we went to the dance party around 7:30pm and really enjoyed that.


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> I agree with you - we thought we would get more done earlier.  We have older children so staying late was the key.  We did everything from after the fireworks until closing.  We met 3 characters, went on rides and did some photos after 10:15pm.  We had fun though - we went to the dance party around 7:30pm and really enjoyed that.



What was the best costume you saw?


----------



## FoxC63

the weather for Sept. 8th a MNSSHP on Thursday night looks perfect!  Hope those who will be attending have a great time!


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

FoxC63 said:


> What was the best costume you saw?



I really did like ours (our group of 10 as Snow White and the 7 Dwarfs, Evil Queen and the Prince) but besides that I really loved the people that dressed as CMs.  We saw a set of Haunted Mansion CMs that were great.  Then saw 4 people that were dressed as CMs from the different lands of MK - so cute.


----------



## Tuptup

FoxC63 said:


> the weather for Sept. 8th a MNSSHP on Thursday night looks perfect!  Hope those who will be attending have a great time!


We'll be there! It's our first party! I'm so excited


----------



## Disneymom1126

So...I've always took the advice that the 2nd parade has lighter crowds, etc.  I read something that contradicted that and suggested people do the first parade because the waits for everything else are less after the fireworks (rides, characters, trick-or-treat lines).  We are probably going to catch the fireworks from somewhere other than main street to avoid the crowds. Which time for the parade are you planning and why?


----------



## FoxC63

Disneymom1126 said:


> So...I've always took the advice that the 2nd parade has lighter crowds, etc.  I read something that contradicted that and suggested people do the first parade because the waits for everything else are less after the fireworks (rides, characters, trick-or-treat lines).  We are probably going to catch the fireworks from somewhere other than main street to avoid the crowds. Which time for the parade are you planning and why?



On our first night we'll be watching the first parade for the photos.  On our second night we'll attend the last one, for pure joy.  Once you're there Disneymom, you'll have a better perspective on which to attend.  If you are only doing one party I would suggest doing the first and if your so inclined to watch it a second time you have that option.  I would recommend viewing from different locations pending what your plans are. Whether your going to Frontierland or Fantasyland.


----------



## CMNJ

Disneymom1126 said:


> So...I've always took the advice that the 2nd parade has lighter crowds, etc.  I read something that contradicted that and suggested people do the first parade because the waits for everything else are less after the fireworks (rides, characters, trick-or-treat lines).  We are probably going to catch the fireworks from somewhere other than main street to avoid the crowds. Which time for the parade are you planning and why?


I think that most things are less busy as the night goes on-rides, characters, trick or treat, as well as the 2nd parade. Many people travel with young children and can't make it all the way to midnight. I'd say it comes down to a matter of priorities. If having a front row spot for the parade is a top priority you will probably have to "waste" more party time early on trying to get a front row spot for the early parade. It is typically a lot busier because the second parade isn't until after 11 and many families with small children start to head out after the fireworks.  We have a 4.5 y/o and even though we may try to push it and stay later  this year (possibly late enough to see the second parade) we will definitely watch the earlier one because it may not work and we may need to leave following the fireworks. We really loved the parade last year and would be so disappointed to miss out.


----------



## yulilin3

Disneymom1126 said:


> So...I've always took the advice that the 2nd parade has lighter crowds, etc.  I read something that contradicted that and suggested people do the first parade because the waits for everything else are less after the fireworks (rides, characters, trick-or-treat lines).  We are probably going to catch the fireworks from somewhere other than main street to avoid the crowds. Which time for the parade are you planning and why?


we are basically setting camp at the Hub area. Watch Hocus Pocus show at 8pm, parade at 8:30 then maybe grabbing something to eat and waiting for Hallowishes from the Hub as well, we have someone who has never been to the party and want them to experience it from the front of the castle. After that we will do trick or treating and maybe some characters (characters are not a priority for us) neither are rides since we live here in Orlando and have AP


----------



## FoxC63

Tuptup said:


> We'll be there! It's our first party! I'm so excited



Costumes? What are your priorities?


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> I really did like ours (our group of 10 as Snow White and the 7 Dwarfs, Evil Queen and the Prince) but besides that I really loved the people that dressed as CMs.  We saw a set of Haunted Mansion CMs that were great.  Then saw 4 people that were dressed as CMs from the different lands of MK - so cute.



Oh, did you buy the black shorts?


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> we are basically setting camp at the Hub area. Watch Hocus Pocus show at 8pm, parade at 8:30 then maybe grabbing something to eat and waiting for Hallowishes from the Hub as well, we have someone who has never been to the party and want them to experience it from the front of the castle. After that we will do trick or treating and maybe some characters (characters are not a priority for us) neither are rides since we live here in Orlando and have AP



I'm thinking Waffles at Sleepy Hallow to munch on while waiting - yum!


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> I'm thinking Waffles at Sleepy Hallow to munch on while waiting - yum!


I wonder if they have the pumpkin spice waffle?  That's so good


----------



## h2photogirl

FoxC63 said:


> And here's what the *TOKENS* look like
> 
> *Food Allergy Info:*
> 
> Guests with food allergies can get a special teal bag that will designate them as having an allergy (teal is the color that represents food allergy awareness).  These bags can be picked up at Market Street, City Hall, Heritage House, Town Square Theater, or any of the trick or treat locations.  At the trick or treat stations, these guests will get a teal token, which can be redeemed for allergy-friendly treats and non-food items at Heritage House and Town Square Theater.  These are also the places to stop with any questions about the process.
> View attachment 192921
> 
> 
> City Hall will not be passing out allergy-friendly candy this year as they have done in the past.
> Link:http://www.wdwinfo.com/holidays/halloween.htm


Are there different food allergies? one for peanuts or one for tree nuts?  what are some examples of allergy-free treats?


----------



## h2photogirl

I know you can get in park at 4:00 with MNSSHP but can you get fast passes online beforehand?  Or do You have to get them once you are in the park?


----------



## ConnecticutFlea

Costumes done.  The mad hatter costume isn't layered and the hat pins are bendable soft wire.


----------



## yulilin3

h2photogirl said:


> Are there different food allergies? one for peanuts or one for tree nuts?  what are some examples of allergy-free treats?


First page has a link to pictures of what they offer


----------



## h2photogirl

yulilin3 said:


> First page has a link to pictures of what they offer


Thank you..that was super helpful!!


----------



## mdb78

h2photogirl said:


> I know you can get in park at 4:00 with MNSSHP but can you get fast passes online beforehand?  Or do You have to get them once you are in the park?



Yes, you can schedule FPs ahead of time online.  Make sure your choices are in the 3:30-6:30 time frame.


----------



## h2photogirl

mdb78 said:


> Yes, you can schedule FPs ahead of time online.  Make sure your choices are in the 3:30-6:30 time frame.


Thank you so much.


----------



## goofynut41

smitch425 said:


> To save you from searching...
> View attachment 192895


Will all these be available to buy?


----------



## DiannaVM

All these posts make me excited and anxious all at the same time!! I hope we are able to accomplish what we are setting out to accomplish. Thankfully our party is near the end, so hopefully any kinks you guys will have figured out how to work around them. Currently this is our plan (depending on things staying the way they are):

-Get in at 4, collect our treat bags and scope out party merch
-Immediately afterwards head to Storybook Treats for an ice cream snack and get in line for Seven Dwarves
-Depending on the line for Jack and Sally, line up for that 
-Do trick or treating as we pass the treat spots 
- Try to fit in a ride or two on HM and POTC (possibly see Jack Sparrow at that time too)
- at 10 pm head to our spot for Celebrate the Magic, then Hallowishes, then Hocus Pocus and finally the Parade
- Head to 7DMT right after parade and/or try to fit in another meet n greet, all depending on who is still out


It doesnt feel like a lot and yet its a bit overwhelming lol


----------



## dmc6469

My plans for the party night:

- Get in at 4 (or before if they’re really nice) and collect treat bags

- Head to firestation to get collectors card

- FP+ for Tinkerbell at Main Street

- Get magic shots at entrance

-FP+ for 7DMT

- Get in line for 7 Dwarves and wait it out (get a cinnamon roll at Gastons while waiting)

-Head to Minnie, Donald and Daisy

- Head to Jack and Sally if line isn’t too bad

- Do some rides (Splash Mountain, Space Mountain, Pirates, 7DMT (again), Haunted Mansion, Peoplemover)

-Get photos done with magic shots

-Attend 2nd parade

-Go Trick or Treating

-Attend Hocus Pocus midnight show


----------



## vinotinto

2Tiggies said:


> For anyone curious about the little packs of treats that were given out with the party bags on Friday, this is what they look like.
> 
> View attachment 192741
> 
> And this is what you got inside them


These look great! Thanks for the pix! Are these the ones you get when you first come in? Can you get them anywhere else?


----------



## vinotinto

2Tiggies said:


> We found the party to be much more crowded than usual. We've done sold out parties before and they didn't feel quite as congested as this one did. I suspect that having BTMR and IASW down, the absence of the multi-stop treat trails (they used to have the walk through from Fantasyland Station to Tomorrowland and a much better one at Splash Mountain) forced the crowds into the same areas more than usual. We love the parties and really, this was the only drawback that made us hesitate when deciding on the value for money for the event. Maybe it's harder for us because we go to a few of them every year and it's hard not to compare. I just feel that the capacity cap for a hard ticket event has steadily been extended every year for some time now and there are nights when you really feel it.


Did you go to MNSSHP last year? I went to a sold-out party last year (Oct 7) and it was very crowded. Just wondering if the ticket cap has been raised again.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Disneymom1126 said:


> So...I've always took the advice that the 2nd parade has lighter crowds, etc.  I read something that contradicted that and suggested people do the first parade because the waits for everything else are less after the fireworks (rides, characters, trick-or-treat lines).  We are probably going to catch the fireworks from somewhere other than main street to avoid the crowds. Which time for the parade are you planning and why?



 The second parade always less crowded ..


----------



## 2Tiggies

vinotinto said:


> These look great! Thanks for the pix! Are these the ones you get when you first come in? Can you get them anywhere else?



Thanks. Yes, these are the ones we got when we entered and collected our map and party bags. I didn't see them handing these out anywhere else or at any other time and later that area was closed off again. Maybe someone else noticed and can give us some more information, but from what we saw, this was the only place they were handing them out. 



vinotinto said:


> Did you go to MNSSHP last year? I went to a sold-out party last year (Oct 7) and it was very crowded. Just wondering if the ticket cap has been raised again.



Yes, we do the parties every year. Last year we were there in October. I don't recall if it was a sold out night - we seem to recall that it was - and it was pretty busy, but very manageable if you knew where the congested areas were and went in with some sort of plan or list of priorities.  This year was much busier. I actually wonder if it would have been even worse had it not been for the tropical storm that hit Florida last week. I'm sure some people decided not to buy, based on the uncertainty of the weather conditions and possibly some even tried to transfer their tickets to a different night.  

My gut feel is that you are right and they are still raising the capacity cap for the parties.  DH and I said the same thing on Friday night. I have never seen people 5 or 6 deep for the Boo To You Parade. We haven't done and October 31st party and that would be different, but this was very congested and not helped by BTMR and IASW being down for refurb, along with some other factors that would have otherwise helped disperse crowds more evenly.  Also, when we arrived at the park we had FP's for Space Mountain and that went down. I don't know how long it was down as we didn't bother to go back and look, but that would not have helped either.


----------



## MochiTheCat

This will be my first time going to the Halloween party and I'm wondering what the best viewing spots are and which show times we should go to?


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder if they have the pumpkin spice waffle?  That's so good



I heard these were AMAZING! What a perfect time to have them too.  I honestly have not heard anyone commenting, hope that changes


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> I heard these were AMAZING! What a perfect time to have them too.  I honestly have not heard anyone commenting, hope that changes


they are soooo good, I don't see them on the menu on the HUB or MDE


----------



## Disneymom1126

CMNJ said:


> I think that most things are less busy as the night goes on-rides, characters, trick or treat, as well as the 2nd parade. Many people travel with young children and can't make it all the way to midnight. I'd say it comes down to a matter of priorities. If having a front row spot for the parade is a top priority you will probably have to "waste" more party time early on trying to get a front row spot for the early parade. It is typically a lot busier because the second parade isn't until after 11 and many families with small children start to head out after the fireworks.  We have a 4.5 y/o and even though we may try to push it and stay later  this year (possibly late enough to see the second parade) we will definitely watch the earlier one because it may not work and we may need to leave following the fireworks. We really loved the parade last year and would be so disappointed to miss out.



This is what I am thinking as well.  I know for sure DD will make it past midnight, so that's not a concern, but we also didn't plan on meeting many characters last year and have a few we want to meet this year - so the shorter lines for them at the end of the night would be nice.  There are only two of us and I typically stand with DD right in front of me for parades so we take up less "curb space."  I also don't plan on watching from Main Street - we watched at the turn in Liberty Square last year and that was a great spot, so we'll likely do that again.  With the 2nd parade being so late, there really isn't a whole lot you can do between Hallowishes and the 2nd parade...and then not much time once the 2nd parade ends till midnight, so we may take our chances with the first parade.  We are also planning on watching Hallowishes from somewhere other than main street (if you get the sense I'm trying to avoid main street at all costs, you would be correct) - we saw it last year and I think it would be fun to watch from a different perspective.  Here's what I'm thinking our plans will be:

4pm - pick up SofMK card
4:15 - 6:30 - Use our 3 FP+ and grab QS dinner
7:00 - Ride rides in Frontierland/Adventureland and trick or treat over there
7:30 - Get special party treat (candy corn ice cream anyone?) and find a spot for the parade in Liberty Square/Frontierland
8:15 - Parade
9:00 - Trick or treat over to fantasyland and then into Tomorrowland dance party/ride rides; depending on lines, meet the folks from Wonderland
10:15 - Watch Hallowishes from Fantasyland
10:45 - Meet Minnie and the gang - maybe go over to Adventureland and meet Jack Sparrow
11:45 - One last ride on SDMT
12:00 - Watch the Villains show then hang out / take photos, etc. on our way out of the park


----------



## smitch425

FoxC63 said:


> Smitch, what is that pumpkin thing in the center? Is that new for 2016?



It's a light up pumpkin. It was new for 2014, but sold out by the time we arrived in October. It was on the shop parks app when the app debuted last year, so I scooped it up. It was available last season, but haven't seen it this year. I took these pics the day it arrived. I was the first to get something from the app in one of my FB groups, which is why there are pics of the packaging. Lol




brnrss34 said:


> I love the lantern one.



The lantern is a lantern, not a bucket. It was available last year, and was on sale for 40% off during last year's October trip. Not sure if it is available this year or not.


----------



## publix subs

those pumpkins were at the Character Warehouse until recently for $12.99. wish I had got one.


----------



## IrishNYC

monique5 said:


> *What are the dates for the 2016 MNSSHP?*
> *September 2016 Dates*
> _September_ 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 29 & 30
> 
> *October 2016 Dates*
> _October_ 2, 4, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 28, 30 & 31
> 
> *Sold Out Dates:*
> 
> Disney released Official 2016 MNSSHP Dates the afternoon of 3/23/16. 29 Parties for 2016. 2016 Projected Dates UPDATED on 3/20/16. *Projected Dates were accurate.*
> ​
> On these nights, the Magic Kingdom closes at 7pm to guests who have not purchased tickets for the Halloween Party.
> MNSSHP is from 7pm until midnight.
> *MNSSHP is traditionally held on Tuesday, Thursday, and Sunday nights in September*; and Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, and Sunday nights in October.
> ​



The dates projected were accurate despite that the parties are on Fridays instead of Thursdays in September, as is tradition? I'm trying to plan for next year based on this year's information, but that's a solid conflict of info. I suppose I could duplicate my ADRs for a Thursday and Friday when the time comes, then cancel the ones that fall on party night. (I would prefer a Thursday party! Do you hear me Disney?!)

I do appreciate all the work you've put into this, @monique5 !


----------



## monique5

MochiTheCat said:


> This will be my first time going to the Halloween party and I'm wondering what the best viewing spots are and which show times we should go to?



Check out Post #2.


----------



## monique5

IrishNYC said:


> The dates projected were accurate despite that the parties are on Fridays instead of Thursdays in September, as is tradition? I'm trying to plan for next year based on this year's information, but that's a solid conflict of info. I suppose I could duplicate my ADRs for a Thursday and Friday when the time comes, then cancel the ones that fall on party night. (I would prefer a Thursday party! Do you hear me Disney?!)
> 
> I do appreciate all the work you've put into this, @monique5 !



Well everything was different this year. Projected dates were released within 3D of dates being released. What has been tradition in the past, is no more ---- in the past Disney released in advanced that tickets were going on sale and when that date would be. This year Ktp, Chip & Co. & others posted the sale date & tickets were on sale within like 12 hours. I purchased tickets for the HalloWishes Dessert Party before Disney even updated their website to the correct price. DPB was late in posting MNSSHP/MVMCP info in the beginning. Dining Guidelines changed after tickets went on sale too. Just to name a few.... So hard to say what will happen next year. As of today, there are no sold out parties for this year, but we don't know if they increased the number of tickets for sale either. Prices increased drastically, I paid almost $100 more for my family of 3 to attend on Halloween compared to last year with less offerings and more closures. So duplicate ADRs and cancel accordingly. 

You're welcome! It's been fun! Boo-to-You!


----------



## Tuptup

FoxC63 said:


> Costumes? What are your priorities?


I wish we were doing costumes! We didn't pull it together in time though. We floated being Luke, Leia, and Han since it will be my brother, me, and my husband going, but my brother didn't want to do costumes unless he could go full out. So we'll do better next year!

But priorities are honestly just going and enjoying. We're going to ride whatever rides we can, definitely want to catch Boo to You and Hallowishes, and maybe get some characters. We just want to go see what a party is like and enjoy it since we've never been to any parties before! Maybe after this we'll have a better idea of what's going on and can plan to hit up more characters


----------



## IowaTater

2Tiggies said:


> Thanks. Yes, these are the ones we got when we entered and collected our map and party bags. I didn't see them handing these out anywhere else or at any other time and later that area was closed off again. Maybe someone else noticed and can give us some more information, but from what we saw, this was the only place they were handing them out.



Just wanted some clarification:  Do you get these with your trick-or-treat bags or only at the entrance to the park?  We will already be in the park at 4 pm so we were going to swing by Tortuga to get our bracelets.


----------



## DiannaVM

IowaTater said:


> Just wanted some clarification:  Do you get these with your trick-or-treat bags or only at the entrance to the park?  We will already be in the park at 4 pm so we were going to swing by Tortuga to get our bracelets.


In years past the CMs with the bands had the bags as well to give out.....last year we got ours in Tomorrowland.


----------



## monique5

*49D Until I'm Home! *


----------



## Disneymom1126

The last piece of my costume came today....it's so comfortable, well we'll see about the wig, but the rest will be great for the party haha!


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Today I received the perfect Winifred Sanderson green velvet coat. Now I'm thinking of going as Winnie (minus the red hair since there is no way I'm putting on a wig) for one of the Halloween Parties I'll be going to - it does need some adjusting so I will work on that and hope I have enough time to get it done before the 9/20 Halloween party. 

I won't have time to deal with Book but maybe I can find a replica on Etsy with time to get one. 
Then again maybe I should just stick with my current costume plan and not boil up in the park - somebody needs to get me under control - so many costume ideas and only 2 parties. Aaaack.


----------



## DBDiz

i am currently rebuilding Duckburg's greatest superhero for our trip at the end of the month...


----------



## IowaTater

DiannaVM said:


> In years past the CMs with the bands had the bags as well to give out.....last year we got ours in Tomorrowland.



Oh, I know the same place will have the wristbands & the bags.  I was wondering if the bag of treats the PP showed was just at the front entrance or at all wristband locations.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

FoxC63 said:


> Oh, did you buy the black shorts?



Did you mean the black MNSSHP shirts?  Yes we did.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> Did you mean the black MNSSHP shirts?  Yes we did.


I know there are the general orange Halloween shirts, but are the MNSSHP party shirts for this year only in black? Or is orange available like last year?


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

IowaTater said:


> Just wanted some clarification:  Do you get these with your trick-or-treat bags or only at the entrance to the park?  We will already be in the park at 4 pm so we were going to swing by Tortuga to get our bracelets.





DiannaVM said:


> In years past the CMs with the bands had the bags as well to give out.....last year we got ours in Tomorrowland.



You get the wrist bands at the park entrance.  Then you go behind Main Street and get the trick-or-treat bags and the clear goodie bag with the 4 items in it.  Its all behind Main Street.  I hope that answers the question.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I know there are the general orange Halloween shirts, but are the MNSSHP party shirts for this year only in black? Or is orange available like last year?



Correct - the only MNSSHP shirt was in black.  Except they had a MNSSHP Annual Pass shirt in tan.  They did have a Hocus Pocus shirt in light gray and in dark gray but it didn't say MNSSHP.


----------



## beckyd13

DBDiz said:


> i am currently rebuilding Duckburg's greatest superhero for our trip at the end of the month...



This is incredible!!


----------



## skuttle

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> You get the wrist bands at the park entrance.  Then you go behind Main Street and get the trick-or-treat bags and the clear goodie bag with the 4 items in it.  Its all behind Main Street.  I hope that answers the question.



Can you do that at 4pm or do you have to wait for the party to officially start? 

ETA: I'm asking about the candy goodie bags.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

skuttle said:


> Can you do that at 4pm or do you have to wait for the party to officially start?
> 
> ETA: I'm asking about the candy goodie bags.



It was at 4pm for both the trick or treat bags and for the candy goodie bags.  There were many people also taking pictures with the decorations back there.  Enjoy!  We did have a great time - even if we didn't get to do everything.


----------



## GaryDis

FoxC63 said:


> Gary, print the vouchers, take them with you then stop by MK or even check your resort for the plastic, but definitely take it with you on party night.  If there is an issue with your Magic Band it will take time to resolve, and that equals to your party time that you paid big $$ for.  Most importantly go through the correct entrance.


I actually chose the e-mail option, because I was using my iPad and didn't trust direct print. I have no way to compare the email to what you get if you print directly, but I'll assume it's the same process. There's just a barcode on the email in addition to the confirmation number and other info. 

The email says to take it to the park entrance, with ID and same credit card, but during the checkout process, I found a different link (which, of course, I can't get to again), that says I must still visit will-call. I figure I'll bring both and do the best I can. 

I was surprised that there was even a choice between print-at-home and email. I expected that print-at-home would be via email or both.


----------



## Majordis

FeralCatRogue said:


> Beast meets like normal and they have had a special dessert a blood orange cupcake.



The cupcake this year was Pumpkin Spice


----------



## elunemoon

This has probably already been asked but I can't seems to find it any where. 

Has anyone seen the poison apple steins yet? If so where and prices? 

Thanks in advance we missed them last year this is one of the reasons I wanted to go back this year.


----------



## DBDiz

beckyd13 said:


> This is incredible!!


It's proving to be a labor of love. The glue I picked out is actually water soluble, so everything's slowly getting sewn down. but I'm super excited about it.


----------



## beesly

Majordis said:


> The cupcake this year was Pumpkin Spice



Is it available during all dinner hours, or only for those seated during party hours?


----------



## WDWRook

Does the Touring Plans app have accurate times for ride lines during the party?


----------



## IowaTater

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> You get the wrist bands at the park entrance. Then you go behind Main Street and get the trick-or-treat bags and the clear goodie bag with the 4 items in it. Its all behind Main Street. I hope that answers the question.



Kind of.  I guess I'm not explaining myself as clear as I think I am. 

At 4 pm, we will already be in the park so we will not be going through the park entrance to get our party wristbands or trick-or-treat bags.  We plan on just going to Tortuga Tavern to get them (this is listed as a distribution location on Post #1).  

What I'm wondering is if all the wristband/bag distribution areas have the goodie bag or just the one at the park entrance?


----------



## Majordis

beesly said:


> Is it available during all dinner hours, or only for those seated during party hours?


Our reservation was 6pm and I saw them on the dessert cart when we walked in the restaurant, so they were there before 7pm for sure

ETA I think I remember them saying it had a pumpkin filling. I didn't order it so I'm not 100 percent sure


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

IowaTater said:


> Kind of.  I guess I'm not explaining myself as clear as I think I am.
> 
> At 4 pm, we will already be in the park so we will not be going through the park entrance to get our party wristbands or trick-or-treat bags.  We plan on just going to Tortuga Tavern to get them (this is listed as a distribution location on Post #1).
> 
> What I'm wondering is if all the wristband/bag distribution areas have the goodie bag or just the one at the park entrance?



Sorry - I didn't understand.  I am not sure what they will give you at the check points.  I know when we entered at 4pm they were only giving the wrist bands at the park entrance - you had to walk behind main street to get the trick or treat bags and to get the goody bags.  I do know that at some of the trick or treat locations there were a few CMs that did have the regular and the allergy free (blue) trick or treat bags. Sorry I don't know what they will give you at the check points.  Maybe someone else used them and can answer.


----------



## hawaiiangal

IowaTater said:


> Kind of.  I guess I'm not explaining myself as clear as I think I am.
> 
> At 4 pm, we will already be in the park so we will not be going through the park entrance to get our party wristbands or trick-or-treat bags.  We plan on just going to Tortuga Tavern to get them (this is listed as a distribution location on Post #1).
> 
> What I'm wondering is if all the wristband/bag distribution areas have the goodie bag or just the one at the park entrance?



I was at the first party, and received the trick or treat bag with the pre-packaged goodie bag inside when I got my wristband at the location near Mickey's Philharmagic.


----------



## michelepa

Just wanted to post our report from first party

We were in MK from rope drop until 2:00. Everything was decorated and nice to see before the party craziness.

We went back to GF so I could change into my "costume". I forgot to put on my Jack Skellington fingers so only wore my ears and t-shirt.

Back to MK around 3:15.

Front entrance area was already jammed packed with people waiting to enter for party.

I was glad we didn't have to wait in that mess. We had some rides we wanted to reride.

We entered and rode Space and Stitch. It was 4:00 by now and throngs of people were in the front areas of park.

The line to get MNSSHP wrist bands was too long in tomorrowland so we headed over to ride Pirates and the line across from Pirates wasn't too bad. Actually recon revealed there were two lines so we hopped in the shorter line she swiped our magic bands and gave us the MNSSHP wristbands.

They'd run out of maps -really 15 minutes after first party started. Ridiculous. 

I was able to get a map later but until then was checking the one posted on line a couple days before.

Noone was handing out the trick or treat bags I just happened to look in a dumpster passed the CM's and found it full of bags so I took two.

Everything felt very disorganized and rushed in the beginning.

Not sure why we couldn't get all party info days in advance -what's the deal with that Disney?

DD was suddenly hungry for nuggets and fries and on our way to cosmic rays I saw a cart with the Vampire Mickey popcorn bucket.

I took a pic thinking I would post it here but since it was just me and DD i didnt want to take the time posting. I commented to CM how cute Mickey was (secretly I was disapointed as I'd much rather the Zero bucket) she then offered us free Mickey bars. Thank you for the Pixie dust they were yummy.

So onto Cosmic Rays for fries and pulled pork (DD had changed her mind once seeing the photo).

I needed to get on my phone to secure our Southwest Boarding passes for the next evening and then we were off to line up for Jack and Sally but I got confused and went to the tent where people were lined up for 7 dwarves. Told to go to Liberty Square behind Christmas shop -dang they were already well into meeting people and it was 5:30. Handed a card with their signatures and stood in line from 5:30-7:00. Although DD hates lines no complaints here-we enjoyed chatting with people in line plus we didn't miss any of the party. (Some peole posted about rain during party but it drizzled very lightly for 10 minutes while we were in line here- rain was so light many people didnt even bother with a poncho or umbrella).

Jack and Sally really liked my ears and my Jack shirt -so mad i forgot to wear my fingers:/ (for some reason i cannot add our photo with them)

7:00 there were ropes up everywhere blocking people from going near parade route or anywhere toward back or sides of park without wrist bands.

We witnessed one family pretending confusion and CM told them they could not enter the area - this was near the end of shops on main street.

Indeed I glanced at many people's wrists and did not see one person without a wristband (lucky nonparty goers headed my warning!). This was very different from last years first party thankfully

7:00 DD wanted to meet Lotso 15 minute wait. Line for candy in Tomorrowland was really long. I was not interested in carting candy home. Plus we had a grazillion Ghiradelli turn down chocolates already packed.

Waits for SDMT and Pan were 30-40 minutes every time we walked by that night(someone else posted seeing 20)

There were some quick moving candy lines  so we trick or treated a bit getting 2 or 3 candies at esch sto m and m's, skittles, starbursts and dove bars were some we got.

I think we went to ride Haunted Mansion next. It was great although Mansion is being repainted or something so its covered with drapery. Loved the spooky CM's!  We then rode it again.

When we exited the gates Madame was standing there taking photos. There was another spooky Madame wandering around near stockade.

Saw longish lines for all photo pass pics. You knew where each photo was due to the lines. Another thing DD was not interested in thankfully.

We walked by a popcorn cart and what did I see- the Zero popcorn bucket. The CM told me I got the last one!!! We filled it with popcorn and went to watch the Sanderson Sisters show which was fantastic! All the villians in one place!

Afterwards we watched the Castle show. It didn't seem very Halloweenie but instead much like the show we'd seen last August.

After that we watched the terrific fireworks show.

We then walked over to stockade area to watch the parade.

Headless horseman was so cool.

Parade was just awesome loved the scary gravediggers scraping their shovels on cement creating sparks and the ghostly dancers. Just top notch. I wouldn't have minded seeing it twice but choices must be made as there really isn't enough time to do everything.

Luckily we were not interested in the exclusive park merchandise, specialty food or Sorcerers card. These things are so spread around the park it would be quite a time suck as would the need to see alot of characters. It simply can't all be done so decide what is a priorty and set up a good plan.

We ended the night riding Splash twice with no line.  Park was empty in the back at midnight. I asked DD if she wanted to watch end of last Sanderson Sister show but she was ready to head back to hotel.

As we walked down Main street we looked at all the specially carved jack o laterns over each shop. 

I would definitely do the party again but with my Jack fingers. No worries I am now ready for Halloween.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

Does anyone know what the blue allergy bags look like? Do you get to have one as well as get keep the other bag? Also, do you get about the same amount of allergy friendly candy as regular? 

Just asking because one night I'll be attending with one allergy friendly treat needing child and one who eats anything sugar filled that won't run away. I want to make sure there isn't any upset about one getting more than the other. 

Thanks!


----------



## PaintsWindColors

yulilin3 said:


> they are soooo good, I don't see them on the menu on the HUB or MDE



The pumpkin waffles aren't available this year, much to Disney Food Blog's dismay: http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...not-so-scary-halloween-party-in-disney-world/

@yulilin3 I'll also be at the party on the 16th! Dressed as Princess Leia (A New Hope) - maybe you'll approve of the costume choice  still trying to get the hairstyle perfected so I don't have to wear a wig though


----------



## monique5

gypsy_at_heart said:


> Does anyone know what the blue allergy bags look like? Do you get to have one as well as get keep the other bag? Also, do you get about the same amount of allergy friendly candy as regular?
> 
> Just asking because one night I'll be attending with one allergy friendly treat needing child and one who eats anything sugar filled that won't run away. I want to make sure there isn't any upset about one getting more than the other.
> 
> Thanks!



See Post 1, includes link.


----------



## momdisfan

Does anyone know if you can get a picture at haunted mansion with the magic shot without going on the ride itself?  Also what time to magic shot photos begin on party nights?


----------



## HappyGrape

it won't be the same without thunder mountain


----------



## Kimberly Mitchell

Where can I find people's pictures of the party?


----------



## yulilin3

PaintsWindColors said:


> The pumpkin waffles aren't available this year, much to Disney Food Blog's dismay: http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...not-so-scary-halloween-party-in-disney-world/
> 
> @yulilin3 I'll also be at the party on the 16th! Dressed as Princess Leia (A New Hope) - maybe you'll approve of the costume choice  still trying to get the hairstyle perfected so I don't have to wear a wig though


Yes!!! I approve!!! of the costume not the pumpkin waffle going away, in my best Vader "Nooooooooo"


----------



## yulilin3

momdisfan said:


> Does anyone know if you can get a picture at haunted mansion with the magic shot without going on the ride itself?  Also what time to magic shot photos begin on party nights?


there are no magic shots inside the HM. From what I understand the hitchiking ghost are on Liberty Square, saw people post from the rocking chairs by HoP, the other one is at the exit of HM, a ghost appears to drive the hearse.


----------



## Disneylover99

momdisfan said:


> Does anyone know if you can get a picture at haunted mansion with the magic shot without going on the ride itself?  Also what time to magic shot photos begin on party nights?


No need to go on the ride. The magic shot line was through the fp entrance at the HM.


----------



## belleincanada

There have been two parties now? How lenient has Disney been on the no ballgowns/floor length costume rule? I'm worried they'd enforce it with me if I wore my Belle gown, because the skirt is pretty big and it's a fairly legit costume - but I've been hearing they've been letting people in with floor length costumes.

I have Village Belle almost ready to go, have my fourth fitting for her today, so she's still the plan - but I still have that little glimmer of hope that I could possibly get away with Ballgown Belle.


----------



## mdb78

belleincanada said:


> There have been two parties now? How lenient has Disney been on the no ballgowns/floor length costume rule? I'm worried they'd enforce it with me if I wore my Belle gown, because the skirt is pretty big and it's a fairly legit costume - but I've been hearing they've been letting people in with floor length costumes.
> 
> I have Village Belle almost ready to go, have my fourth fitting for her today, so she's still the plan - but I still have that little glimmer of hope that I could possibly get away with Ballgown Belle.



Tonight is the 2nd party, so we'll see!

There was a picture of someone wearing a longer cape than allowed, but he could've just carried it in.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

gypsy_at_heart said:


> Does anyone know what the blue allergy bags look like? Do you get to have one as well as get keep the other bag? Also, do you get about the same amount of allergy friendly candy as regular?
> 
> Just asking because one night I'll be attending with one allergy friendly treat needing child and one who eats anything sugar filled that won't run away. I want to make sure there isn't any upset about one getting more than the other.
> 
> Thanks!



One of my DDs friends has allergies to dairy.  At the beginning she was getting a blue chip at each station to cash in later. But then we realized she could just ask for the sugary candy and no chocolate.  All the CMs giving out the candy were very accommodating.  At the end of the night she did cash in her blue chips and they didn't care how many chips she had - they showed her all the candy they had and asked what she would like - any amount.  She only took about 4 items since she did get the skittles and gummy candies.  The bag is a plastic blue gift bag - a little bigger than the regular one.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

In case any one is interested here is a picture of some of the allergy free snacks my DDs friend received.  They told her to take whatever and as much as she wanted.  She only took a few items.  They did have many items to choose from.


----------



## fifthdimensiondweller

Hey guys I have a question! 

If I don't have a park ticket and only a MNSSHP pass how will Fastpass+ work for me since we can techically get in at 4? can I even get Fastpasses without a park ticket? I was hoping to be able to go to a kiosk and maybe hop on one or two things with A FP+ but if that possible? Can we use our resort MagicBands? Thanks!


----------



## monique5

fifthdimensiondweller said:


> Hey guys I have a question!
> 
> If I don't have a park ticket and only a MNSSHP pass how will Fastpass+ work for me since we can techically get in at 4? can I even get Fastpasses without a park ticket? I was hoping to be able to go to a kiosk and maybe hop on one or two things with A FP+ but if that possible? Can we use our resort MagicBands? Thanks!



Yes, works the same. See Post 1.


----------



## HappyGrape

wrong place! sorry


----------



## skuttle

I've seen people mention dance parties. Where and when are these?  My kids loved the dance parties last year at Christmas at the studios!


----------



## yulilin3

skuttle said:


> I've seen people mention dance parties. Where and when are these?  My kids loved the dance parties last year at Christmas at the studios!


It's in tomorrowland, the Monstrous Scream o ween Ball from 7 to 12  with Monsters Inc characters


----------



## otten

belleincanada said:


> There have been two parties now? How lenient has Disney been on the no ballgowns/floor length costume rule? I'm worried they'd enforce it with me if I wore my Belle gown, because the skirt is pretty big and it's a fairly legit costume - but I've been hearing they've been letting people in with floor length costumes.
> 
> I have Village Belle almost ready to go, have my fourth fitting for her today, so she's still the plan - but I still have that little glimmer of hope that I could possibly get away with Ballgown Belle.




Is hemming it a little an option? I think the rules say the dress can't touch the ground. I know that hemming a dress like that is a massive undertaking (I have sewn one) so maybe that's not feasible.


----------



## FoxC63

belleincanada said:


> There have been two parties now? How lenient has Disney been on the no ballgowns/floor length costume rule? I'm worried they'd enforce it with me if I wore my Belle gown, because the skirt is pretty big and it's a fairly legit costume - but I've been hearing they've been letting people in with floor length costumes.
> 
> I have Village Belle almost ready to go, have my fourth fitting for her today, so she's still the plan - but I still have that little glimmer of hope that I could possibly get away with Ballgown Belle.



belleincanada I know this goes against the grain but in all honesty I would wear the gown.  I could not see them turning you down at all.  Someone just recommended you pull up the hem, don't do it.  This gown was already fitted for you including the length and you paid a lot of money for this.  You can actually see video tweets of the first party at #mnsshp where a woman is running across the street in a full gown.


----------



## FoxC63

dmc6469 said:


> My plans for the party night:
> 
> - Get in at 4 (or before if they’re really nice) and collect treat bags
> 
> - Head to firestation to get collectors card
> 
> - FP+ for Tinkerbell at Main Street
> 
> - Get magic shots at entrance
> 
> -FP+ for 7DMT
> 
> - Get in line for 7 Dwarves and wait it out (get a cinnamon roll at Gastons while waiting)
> 
> -Head to Minnie, Donald and Daisy
> 
> - Head to Jack and Sally if line isn’t too bad
> 
> - Do some rides (Splash Mountain, Space Mountain, Pirates, 7DMT (again), Haunted Mansion, Peoplemover)
> 
> -Get photos done with magic shots
> 
> -Attend 2nd parade
> 
> -Go Trick or Treating
> 
> -Attend Hocus Pocus midnight show



I love your plan, but the only thing that could be an issue is obtaining the Sorcerer card before 7pm.  A few posters stated they were told to return at 7pm - just a thought.


----------



## FoxC63

smitch425 said:


> It's a light up pumpkin. It was new for 2014, but sold out by the time we arrived in October. It was on the shop parks app when the app debuted last year, so I scooped it up. It was available last season, but haven't seen it this year. I took these pics the day it arrived. I was the first to get something from the app in one of my FB groups, which is why there are pics of the packaging. Lol
> View attachment 193001
> 
> 
> 
> The lantern is a lantern, not a bucket. It was available last year, and was on sale for 40% off during last year's October trip. Not sure if it is available this year or not.



Smitch, I tried clicking on your photos to get a larger image but couldn't.  Thanks for posting them, I'll have to check on them later when we return home.


----------



## FoxC63

publix subs said:


> those pumpkins were at the Character Warehouse until recently for $12.99. wish I had got one.



Just my luck!  I really like it too.


----------



## Danigrl9876

Sorry if this is a silly question but can you use Disney gift cards at the party for merchandise etc?


----------



## FoxC63

Tuptup said:


> I wish we were doing costumes! We didn't pull it together in time though. We floated being Luke, Leia, and Han since it will be my brother, me, and my husband going, but my brother didn't want to do costumes unless he could go full out. So we'll do better next year!
> 
> But priorities are honestly just going and enjoying. We're going to ride whatever rides we can, definitely want to catch Boo to You and Hallowishes, and maybe get some characters. We just want to go see what a party is like and enjoy it since we've never been to any parties before! Maybe after this we'll have a better idea of what's going on and can plan to hit up more characters



Be sure to get your Sorcerer of the magic Kingdom card at the Fire Station, like 7-9pm.  Even if you don't play the game it's a nice souvenir or an awesome gift to give to an unsuspecting child, like one with good manners! Ha!  This I know sounds strange, but I'm so excited for you and hope you have an awesome time!


----------



## FoxC63

Danigrl9876 said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question but can you use Disney gift cards at the party for merchandise etc?



Yep!


----------



## missangelalexis

Danigrl9876 said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question but can you use Disney gift cards at the party for merchandise etc?



Yes definitely


----------



## FoxC63

Disneymom1126 said:


> The last piece of my costume came today....it's so comfortable, well we'll see about the wig, but the rest will be great for the party haha!



OMG!  You look fantastic!  LOVE IT!!!  Look at that smile on your face too - you know you're going to have a good time!


----------



## smitch425

FoxC63 said:


> Smitch, I tried clicking on your photos to get a larger image but couldn't.  Thanks for posting them, I'll have to check on them later when we return home.



It's a single collage pic, so you can only zoom in. Lol


----------



## FoxC63

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Today I received the perfect Winifred Sanderson green velvet coat. Now I'm thinking of going as Winnie (minus the red hair since there is no way I'm putting on a wig) for one of the Halloween Parties I'll be going to - it does need some adjusting so I will work on that and hope I have enough time to get it done before the 9/20 Halloween party.
> 
> I won't have time to deal with Book but maybe I can find a replica on Etsy with time to get one.
> Then again maybe I should just stick with my current costume plan and not boil up in the park - somebody needs to get me under control - so many costume ideas and only 2 parties. Aaaack.



I know right?!  I was planning on one costume as well then monique5 said she was wearing two I also read others are wearing two - so yippee I'm working on our too.  

Instead of a wig you might try Colored Hair spray.  I have no experience, but I'm sure others have

Anyway - post some pics if you can!


----------



## FoxC63

michelepa said:


> Just wanted to post our report from first party
> 
> We were in MK from rope drop until 2:00. Everything was decorated and nice to see before the party craziness.
> 
> We went back to GF so I could change into my "costume". I forgot to put on my Jack Skellington fingers so only wore my ears and t-shirt.
> 
> Back to MK around 3:15.
> 
> Front entrance area was already jammed packed with people waiting to enter for party.
> 
> I was glad we didn't have to wait in that mess. We had some rides we wanted to reride.
> 
> We entered and rode Space and Stitch. It was 4:00 by now and throngs of people were in the front areas of park.
> 
> The line to get MNSSHP wrist bands was too long in tomorrowland so we headed over to ride Pirates and the line across from Pirates wasn't too bad. Actually recon revealed there were two lines so we hopped in the shorter line she swiped our magic bands and gave us the MNSSHP wristbands.
> 
> They'd run out of maps -really 15 minutes after first party started. Ridiculous.
> 
> I was able to get a map later but until then was checking the one posted on line a couple days before.
> 
> Noone was handing out the trick or treat bags I just happened to look in a dumpster passed the CM's and found it full of bags so I took two.
> 
> Everything felt very disorganized and rushed in the beginning.
> 
> Not sure why we couldn't get all party info days in advance -what's the deal with that Disney?
> 
> DD was suddenly hungry for nuggets and fries and on our way to cosmic rays I saw a cart with the Vampire Mickey popcorn bucket.
> 
> I took a pic thinking I would post it here but since it was just me and DD i didnt want to take the time posting. I commented to CM how cute Mickey was (secretly I was disapointed as I'd much rather the Zero bucket) she then offered us free Mickey bars. Thank you for the Pixie dust they were yummy.
> 
> So onto Cosmic Rays for fries and pulled pork (DD had changed her mind once seeing the photo).
> 
> I needed to get on my phone to secure our Southwest Boarding passes for the next evening and then we were off to line up for Jack and Sally but I got confused and went to the tent where people were lined up for 7 dwarves. Told to go to Liberty Square behind Christmas shop -dang they were already well into meeting people and it was 5:30. Handed a card with their signatures and stood in line from 5:30-7:00. Although DD hates lines no complaints here-we enjoyed chatting with people in line plus we didn't miss any of the party. (Some peole posted about rain during party but it drizzled very lightly for 10 minutes while we were in line here- rain was so light many people didnt even bother with a poncho or umbrella).
> 
> Jack and Sally really liked my ears and my Jack shirt -so mad i forgot to wear my fingers:/ (for some reason i cannot add our photo with them)
> 
> 7:00 there were ropes up everywhere blocking people from going near parade route or anywhere toward back or sides of park without wrist bands.
> 
> We witnessed one family pretending confusion and CM told them they could not enter the area - this was near the end of shops on main street.
> 
> Indeed I glanced at many people's wrists and did not see one person without a wristband (lucky nonparty goers headed my warning!). This was very different from last years first party thankfully
> 
> 7:00 DD wanted to meet Lotso 15 minute wait. Line for candy in Tomorrowland was really long. I was not interested in carting candy home. Plus we had a grazillion Ghiradelli turn down chocolates already packed.
> 
> Waits for SDMT and Pan were 30-40 minutes every time we walked by that night(someone else posted seeing 20)
> 
> There were some quick moving candy lines  so we trick or treated a bit getting 2 or 3 candies at esch sto m and m's, skittles, starbursts and dove bars were some we got.
> 
> I think we went to ride Haunted Mansion next. It was great although Mansion is being repainted or something so its covered with drapery. Loved the spooky CM's!  We then rode it again.
> 
> When we exited the gates Madame was standing there taking photos. There was another spooky Madame wandering around near stockade.
> 
> Saw longish lines for all photo pass pics. You knew where each photo was due to the lines. Another thing DD was not interested in thankfully.
> 
> We walked by a popcorn cart and what did I see- the Zero popcorn bucket. The CM told me I got the last one!!! We filled it with popcorn and went to watch the Sanderson Sisters show which was fantastic! All the villians in one place!
> 
> Afterwards we watched the Castle show. It didn't seem very Halloweenie but instead much like the show we'd seen last August.
> 
> After that we watched the terrific fireworks show.
> 
> We then walked over to stockade area to watch the parade.
> 
> Headless horseman was so cool.
> 
> Parade was just awesome loved the scary gravediggers scraping their shovels on cement creating sparks and the ghostly dancers. Just top notch. I wouldn't have minded seeing it twice but choices must be made as there really isn't enough time to do everything.
> 
> Luckily we were not interested in the exclusive park merchandise, specialty food or Sorcerers card. These things are so spread around the park it would be quite a time suck as would the need to see alot of characters. It simply can't all be done so decide what is a priorty and set up a good plan.
> 
> We ended the night riding Splash twice with no line.  Park was empty in the back at midnight. I asked DD if she wanted to watch end of last Sanderson Sister show but she was ready to head back to hotel.
> 
> As we walked down Main street we looked at all the specially carved jack o laterns over each shop.
> 
> I would definitely do the party again but with my Jack fingers. No worries I am now ready for Halloween.



Thanks so much for the information and posting pictures.  In terms of "Sold Out" items you're the second person to bring it up, glad you were able to get yours, but how disappointing for a first party. I agree the information should have been made available to you so you could plan accordingly but I think this is how it's been.  What was the best part of your night?


----------



## FoxC63

smitch425 said:


> It's a single collage pic, so you can only zoom in. Lol



Very, very nice!  I am seriously jealous!


----------



## FoxC63

PaintsWindColors said:


> The pumpkin waffles aren't available this year, much to Disney Food Blog's dismay: http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...not-so-scary-halloween-party-in-disney-world/
> 
> @yulilin3 I'll also be at the party on the 16th! Dressed as Princess Leia (A New Hope) - maybe you'll approve of the costume choice  still trying to get the hairstyle perfected so I don't have to wear a wig though




NOOOOOOOO!!! I - am - NOT - Happy!!!!  Why Disney?!  Why


----------



## FoxC63

momdisfan said:


> Does anyone know if you can get a picture at haunted mansion with the magic shot without going on the ride itself?  Also what time to magic shot photos begin on party nights?



Yes.  The HM Ride is completely separate from the various Magic Shots that are available very close to the HM building.


----------



## FoxC63

There's always Sweet Baked Potatoes at Liberty Square Market but I think you have to bring your own brown sugar.  I'm not 100% on this maybe someone could comment? - yeah, I get it's a huge difference versus pumpkin waffle, well okay it's a land side, albeit worldly difference all the way around. But it is a good wholesome snack. 

Just saying.


----------



## smitch425

@FoxC63, do you know about the multi quote feature? You can hit the "+Quote" at the bottom of every post you want to reply to and then go down to the reply box and select "insert quotes". Might save you some time.


----------



## michelepa

FoxC63 said:


> Thanks so much for the information and posting pictures.  In terms of "Sold Out" items you're the second person to bring it up, glad you were able to get yours, but how disappointing for a first party. I agree the information should have been made available to you so you could plan accordingly but I think this is how it's been.  What was the best part of your night?



I knew the info would not be released early but I guess I didn't realize how much it would effect the beginning of the party for us.  Plus it didn't help that the CM's seemed pretty disorganized and clueless.  However, the CM's were on top of getting rid of nonparty goers so I won't complain too much.

I don't know what I liked the most as there was so much that was great.  I love Halloween and last year I was hoping they would have an early party  last August so our last day we were at MK and seeing all the holiday decorations was bitter sweet.

So this year I was more than happy to extend our vacation by a day so we could attend this year's party- our first MNNSHP!

I loved the Halloween parade and Sanderson Sisters show the most I would say.


----------



## FoxC63

smitch425 said:


> @FoxC63, do you know about the multi quote feature? You can hit the "+Quote" at the bottom of every post you want to reply to and then go down to the reply box and select "insert quotes". Might save you some time.



yep, I've done it a few times already.  But thanks Smitch.


----------



## 2Tiggies

FoxC63 said:


> belleincanada I know this goes against the grain but in all honesty I would wear the gown.  I could not see them turning you down at all.  Someone just recommended you pull up the hem, don't do it.  This gown was already fitted for you including the length and you paid a lot of money for this.  You can actually see video tweets of the first party at #mnsshp where a woman is running across the street in a full gown.



Agree! Wear the gown. Also, the rules only say it must not touch the ground and that multiple layers may lead to additional
Screening (probably selected for the scanner)  they sing prohibit them. Go for it and post us a photo!


----------



## gmadvm

If we only have tickets for the party and do not have a magic band, is the only option for fast passes between 4pm and 7pm to get them once inside the park at the little kiosks?   This is a universal trip and we are only going to MK for one night for the party.


----------



## smitch425

gmadvm said:


> If we only have tickets for the party and do not have a magic band, is the only option for fast passes between 4pm and 7pm to get them once inside the park at the little kiosks?   This is a universal trip and we are only going to MK for one night for the party.


You can do them in advance. Just link them to MDE and use your plastic ticket.


----------



## gmadvm

Thanks smitch.  So is that 30 days out?  We haven't been to disney since the days of the old fast pass machines.


----------



## disneyfam23

michelepa said:


> Just wanted to post our report from first party
> 
> We were in MK from rope drop until 2:00. Everything was decorated and nice to see before the party craziness.
> 
> We went back to GF so I could change into my "costume". I forgot to put on my Jack Skellington fingers so only wore my ears and t-shirt.
> 
> Back to MK around 3:15.
> 
> Front entrance area was already jammed packed with people waiting to enter for party.
> 
> I was glad we didn't have to wait in that mess. We had some rides we wanted to reride.
> 
> We entered and rode Space and Stitch. It was 4:00 by now and throngs of people were in the front areas of park.
> 
> The line to get MNSSHP wrist bands was too long in tomorrowland so we headed over to ride Pirates and the line across from Pirates wasn't too bad. Actually recon revealed there were two lines so we hopped in the shorter line she swiped our magic bands and gave us the MNSSHP wristbands.
> 
> They'd run out of maps -really 15 minutes after first party started. Ridiculous.
> 
> I was able to get a map later but until then was checking the one posted on line a couple days before.
> 
> Noone was handing out the trick or treat bags I just happened to look in a dumpster passed the CM's and found it full of bags so I took two.
> 
> Everything felt very disorganized and rushed in the beginning.
> 
> Not sure why we couldn't get all party info days in advance -what's the deal with that Disney?
> 
> DD was suddenly hungry for nuggets and fries and on our way to cosmic rays I saw a cart with the Vampire Mickey popcorn bucket.
> 
> I took a pic thinking I would post it here but since it was just me and DD i didnt want to take the time posting. I commented to CM how cute Mickey was (secretly I was disapointed as I'd much rather the Zero bucket) she then offered us free Mickey bars. Thank you for the Pixie dust they were yummy.
> 
> So onto Cosmic Rays for fries and pulled pork (DD had changed her mind once seeing the photo).
> 
> I needed to get on my phone to secure our Southwest Boarding passes for the next evening and then we were off to line up for Jack and Sally but I got confused and went to the tent where people were lined up for 7 dwarves. Told to go to Liberty Square behind Christmas shop -dang they were already well into meeting people and it was 5:30. Handed a card with their signatures and stood in line from 5:30-7:00. Although DD hates lines no complaints here-we enjoyed chatting with people in line plus we didn't miss any of the party. (Some peole posted about rain during party but it drizzled very lightly for 10 minutes while we were in line here- rain was so light many people didnt even bother with a poncho or umbrella).
> 
> Jack and Sally really liked my ears and my Jack shirt -so mad i forgot to wear my fingers:/ (for some reason i cannot add our photo with them)
> 
> 7:00 there were ropes up everywhere blocking people from going near parade route or anywhere toward back or sides of park without wrist bands.
> 
> We witnessed one family pretending confusion and CM told them they could not enter the area - this was near the end of shops on main street.
> 
> Indeed I glanced at many people's wrists and did not see one person without a wristband (lucky nonparty goers headed my warning!). This was very different from last years first party thankfully
> 
> 7:00 DD wanted to meet Lotso 15 minute wait. Line for candy in Tomorrowland was really long. I was not interested in carting candy home. Plus we had a grazillion Ghiradelli turn down chocolates already packed.
> 
> Waits for SDMT and Pan were 30-40 minutes every time we walked by that night(someone else posted seeing 20)
> 
> There were some quick moving candy lines  so we trick or treated a bit getting 2 or 3 candies at esch sto m and m's, skittles, starbursts and dove bars were some we got.
> 
> I think we went to ride Haunted Mansion next. It was great although Mansion is being repainted or something so its covered with drapery. Loved the spooky CM's!  We then rode it again.
> 
> When we exited the gates Madame was standing there taking photos. There was another spooky Madame wandering around near stockade.
> 
> Saw longish lines for all photo pass pics. You knew where each photo was due to the lines. Another thing DD was not interested in thankfully.
> 
> We walked by a popcorn cart and what did I see- the Zero popcorn bucket. The CM told me I got the last one!!! We filled it with popcorn and went to watch the Sanderson Sisters show which was fantastic! All the villians in one place!
> 
> Afterwards we watched the Castle show. It didn't seem very Halloweenie but instead much like the show we'd seen last August.
> 
> After that we watched the terrific fireworks show.
> 
> We then walked over to stockade area to watch the parade.
> 
> Headless horseman was so cool.
> 
> Parade was just awesome loved the scary gravediggers scraping their shovels on cement creating sparks and the ghostly dancers. Just top notch. I wouldn't have minded seeing it twice but choices must be made as there really isn't enough time to do everything.
> 
> Luckily we were not interested in the exclusive park merchandise, specialty food or Sorcerers card. These things are so spread around the park it would be quite a time suck as would the need to see alot of characters. It simply can't all be done so decide what is a priorty and set up a good plan.
> 
> We ended the night riding Splash twice with no line.  Park was empty in the back at midnight. I asked DD if she wanted to watch end of last Sanderson Sister show but she was ready to head back to hotel.
> 
> As we walked down Main street we looked at all the specially carved jack o laterns over each shop.
> 
> I would definitely do the party again but with my Jack fingers. No worries I am now ready for Halloween.



Thank you so much for your recap!!


----------



## smitch425

gmadvm said:


> Thanks smitch.  So is that 30 days out?  We haven't been to disney since the days of the old fast pass machines.


If you are offsite, yes


----------



## smitch425

After being so disappointed that there is no new MNSSHP bucket this year, this helps take the sting out of it...
http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2016/09/refillable-popcorn-available-at-wdw.html?m=1


----------



## dmc6469

smitch425 said:


> After being so disappointed that there is no new MNSSHP bucket this year, this helps take the sting out of it...
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2016/09/refillable-popcorn-available-at-wdw.html?m=1



Hmm in the blog to this page, I just saw this so iS there more than 1?? :

Outdoor carts - Candy corn cotton candy,* Vampire Mickey Popcorn Bucket, Halloween Popcorn Bucket,* Halloween Hot Mug, Poison Apple Stein


----------



## dmc6469

Anyone have a photo of the 7 dwarves?  Want to see how they are set up this year.  At the Christmas party last year, I was standing in the back and you can barely see me.  Thinking of sitting on the ground in front this party


----------



## elizabethswan

smitch425 said:


> After being so disappointed that there is no new MNSSHP bucket this year, this helps take the sting out of it...
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2016/09/refillable-popcorn-available-at-wdw.html?m=1


wow that's a great deal! have they done this before?


----------



## Veronique

Do any other characters then the 7 dwarfs and Jack & Sally meet before 7 PM? I was thinking of being in line at 4:30 for Jack & Sally, so hopefully done by 5:30-6PM... If we could squeeze another meet before 7 PM it would be great. We want to see: Jafar, Jack Sparrow, Mickey, Minnie-Donald-Daisy... we'll keep the 7 dwarfs for another time 

Any success getting the Sorcerer card before 7?

And someone can describe the Frontierland trick-or-treat trail? Is it worth it?

Thanks everyone


----------



## FeralCatRogue

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Today I received the perfect Winifred Sanderson green velvet coat. Now I'm thinking of going as Winnie (minus the red hair since there is no way I'm putting on a wig) for one of the Halloween Parties I'll be going to - it does need some adjusting so I will work on that and hope I have enough time to get it done before the 9/20 Halloween party.
> 
> I won't have time to deal with Book but maybe I can find a replica on Etsy with time to get one.
> Then again maybe I should just stick with my current costume plan and not boil up in the park - somebody needs to get me under control - so many costume ideas and only 2 parties. Aaaack.


http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-ha-8027788/107/trembling-spellbook

That could work for book it even moves a bit!


----------



## smitch425

dmc6469 said:


> Hmm in the blog to this page, I just saw this so iS there more than 1?? :
> 
> Outdoor carts - Candy corn cotton candy,* Vampire Mickey Popcorn Bucket, Halloween Popcorn Bucket,* Halloween Hot Mug, Poison Apple Stein



Zero has also been available. My excitement didn't last too long as the autumn bucket is the same Halloween themed bucket that was available last year. Looks like this...
   



elizabethswan said:


> wow that's a great deal! have they done this before?


They started a refill program earlier this summer. It was only supposed to run until September 1, but has been extended.


----------



## dmc6469

This is my first party so they’re all new to me.  


Last year my boss went and brought me a bucket.  Mickey was wearing a blue outfit.  Not at home (at work) so I would post a photo.   Don’t like the one you posted at all. I like the ones that is the characters


----------



## smitch425

dmc6469 said:


> This is my first party so they’re all new to me.
> 
> 
> Last year my boss went and brought me a bucket.  Mickey was wearing a blue outfit.  Not at home (at work) so I would post a photo.   Don’t like the one you posted at all. I like the ones that is the characters


The two Halloween buckets available at parties now are the vampire and the zero...


----------



## Velkoor

*Costume Advice Needed*

So I see that the costume guidelines ban 'weapons'

Costumes may not contain any weapons that resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.
However they allow 'toy swords'

Acceptable accessories include: transparent wings, plastic light sabers, toy swords, and tutus. Headwear may be worn as long as it does not cover the face.

So my question to you all is: do you think a foam LARP sword is a toy or a weapon. It's foam and clearly flexible. I just don't want to take it and then be turned away at the gate. Here is the link the the one I got. https://www.etsy.com/listing/260651012/larp-sword-strider I think it would go great with my David Nolan/Prince Charming costume.


----------



## monique5

dmc6469 said:


> Hmm in the blog to this page, I just saw this so iS there more than 1?? :
> 
> Outdoor carts - Candy corn cotton candy,* Vampire Mickey Popcorn Bucket, Halloween Popcorn Bucket,* Halloween Hot Mug, Poison Apple Stein



There are the autumn/fall popcorn buckets.
http://www.chipandco.com/tag/autumn-popcorn-buckets/


----------



## monique5

smitch425 said:


> After being so disappointed that there is no new MNSSHP bucket this year, this helps take the sting out of it...
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2016/09/refillable-popcorn-available-at-wdw.html?m=1



Autumn popcorn buckets only? Or applies to Vampire Mickey & Zero too?


----------



## beesly

monique5 said:


> Autumn popcorn buckets only? Or applies to Vampire Mickey & Zero too?



It'd be nice! But the article states, "Be aware that a new autumn-themed bucket design will be introduced later this month. *Guests will need to have the new bucket in order to be eligible for a refill, as older popcorn buckets will not be accepted*."


----------



## HatboxHaint

smitch425 said:


> The two Halloween buckets available at parties now are the vampire and the zero...
> View attachment 193170


so jealous right now.... I only have, well you can probably guess which one I have...


----------



## smitch425

Velkoor said:


> *Costume Advice Needed*
> 
> So I see that the costume guidelines ban 'weapons'
> 
> Costumes may not contain any weapons that resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.
> However they allow 'toy swords'
> 
> Acceptable accessories include: transparent wings, plastic light sabers, toy swords, and tutus. Headwear may be worn as long as it does not cover the face.
> 
> So my question to you all is: do you think a foam LARP sword is a toy or a weapon. It's foam and clearly flexible. I just don't want to take it and then be turned away at the gate. Here is the link the the one I got. https://www.etsy.com/listing/260651012/larp-sword-strider I think it would go great with my David Nolan/Prince Charming costume.


It doesn't say you cannot have weapons. It says you cannot have weapons that look real. A foam sword is fine.


----------



## monique5

beesly said:


> It'd be nice! But the article states, "Be aware that a new autumn-themed bucket design will be introduced later this month. *Guests will need to have the new bucket in order to be eligible for a refill, as older popcorn buckets will not be accepted*."



Never mind. See now. But should have released new buckets already then.


----------



## FoxC63

Velkoor said:


> *Costume Advice Needed*
> 
> So I see that the costume guidelines ban 'weapons'
> 
> Costumes may not contain any weapons that resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.
> However they allow 'toy swords'
> 
> Acceptable accessories include: transparent wings, plastic light sabers, toy swords, and tutus. Headwear may be worn as long as it does not cover the face.
> 
> So my question to you all is: do you think a foam LARP sword is a toy or a weapon. It's foam and clearly flexible. I just don't want to take it and then be turned away at the gate. Here is the link the the one I got. https://www.etsy.com/listing/260651012/larp-sword-strider I think it would go great with my David Nolan/Prince Charming costume.



I looked at the sword and though it is very nice, it "looks like a weapon" so I would have to say no.


----------



## FoxC63

Kimberly Mitchell said:


> Where can I find people's pictures of the party?



Try "#mnsshp" twitter and you'll find plenty, there's even a "live" button you can click on as well.


----------



## MinnieMSue

FoxC63 said:


> I looked at the sword and though it is very nice, it "looks like a weapon" so I would have to say no.



I was thinking the same thing - it looks pretty realistic


----------



## Velkoor

smitch425 said:


> It doesn't say you cannot have weapons. It says you cannot have weapons that look real. A foam sword is fine.


Valid point but...



FoxC63 said:


> I looked at the sword and though it is very nice, it "looks like a weapon" so I would have to say no.





MinnieMSue said:


> I was thinking the same thing - it looks pretty realistic



I think the pictures are doctored up a bit, but it's still pretty nice. What if I put an orange tip on it? Like the cap guns have?

Here are some pictures of the actual thing with it's leather belt.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Velkoor said:


> Valid point but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the pictures are doctored up a bit, but it's still pretty nice. What if I put an orange tip on it? Like the cap guns have?
> 
> Here are some pictures of the actual thing with it's leather belt.



That would most likely be fine. Heck just take it and if they don't let it in I am sure they will put it up tagged with your name and you can get it when leaving - like they do with selfie sticks. Probably when they see it is foam they will let you in with it. Who would carry a heavy metal sword anyway?  I am sure someone would lol.


----------



## Velkoor

MinnieMSue said:


> Who would carry a heavy metal sword anyway?  I am sure someone would lol.


That's the only reason i ordered a foam one. I already have a full sized metal sword. LotR Aragorn's sword, Anduril. It's a beast to wield but it would make the costume more authentic if they would let me. Ha ha.


----------



## megster1123

This seems like a really silly question - but are there a lot of people/kids at the party in costumes that are _not_ disney themed?  My MIL just bought my daughter this totally awesome Bat Girl costume and then casually dropped the suggestion bomb that "it would just be so perfect for the party..."  But I don't want my daughter to feel out of place and I haven't seen a lot of mention of non-disney costumes.


----------



## wilkeliza

megster1123 said:


> This seems like a really silly question - but are there a lot of people/kids at the party in costumes that are _not_ disney themed?  My MIL just bought my daughter this totally awesome Bat Girl costume and then casually dropped the suggestion bomb that "it would just be so perfect for the party..."  But I don't want my daughter to feel out of place and I haven't seen a lot of mention of non-disney costumes.



There can be. I've seen a wide range of costumes.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Velkoor said:


> Valid point but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the pictures are doctored up a bit, but it's still pretty nice. What if I put an orange tip on it? Like the cap guns have?
> 
> Here are some pictures of the actual thing with it's leather belt.



My broom is probly more dangerous then a larp ssword  Nerf swords look just like that so I dont think there is an issue.



megster1123 said:


> This seems like a really silly question - but are there a lot of people/kids at the party in costumes that are _not_ disney themed?  My MIL just bought my daughter this totally awesome Bat Girl costume and then casually dropped the suggestion bomb that "it would just be so perfect for the party..."  But I don't want my daughter to feel out of place and I haven't seen a lot of mention of non-disney costumes.


I've seen more non disney then disney when i go.


----------



## FoxC63

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> They've done this the past couple of years. The new buckets are usually available for the October parties, and September parties get last years.


Hahaha - Wish this were true!




bryana said:


> But the Zero bucket was from 2014 so how is that not an example of September getting the old bucket then October getting the new one?


Because they were offered in 2014 and re-released in 2015
  Link:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-disneyland-resort-walt-disney-world-resort/



bryana said:


> You declaring something isn't true (when it appears that it is) does not "lay it to rest", but alright.


What I stated was true.  And yes, it was sold out.  It was later restocked.  But by the last week in October is was just SOLD OUT. 

As of recent here are some posts for you to read.



KornBred said:


> I meant to post earlier but we just got back last night and it has been a busy 3 days. Vampire Mickey and Zero buckets were in Fantasyland and Main Street carts, but Zero was sold out in Fantasyland by the time I got there at 10-10:30 but not sure if they sold out at Main Street.





michelepa said:


> Just wanted to post our report from first party
> I took a pic thinking I would post it here but since it was just me and DD i didn't want to take the time posting. I commented to CM how cute Mickey was (secretly I was disappointed as I'd much rather the Zero bucket) she then offered us free Mickey bars. Thank you for the Pixie dust they were yummy.
> We walked by a popcorn cart and what did I see- the Zero popcorn bucket. The CM told me I got the last one!!!





smitch425 said:


> After being so disappointed that there is no new MNSSHP bucket this year,



Again it is disappointing for some of us to see the same merchandise.  For those who missed out and first timers it will be pure heaven if you can find what you're looking for.  If these popcorn buckets are a must have, I recommend you getting them asap before they sell out during your party.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Never mind. See now. But should have released new buckets already then.


----------



## FoxC63

megster1123 said:


> This seems like a really silly question - but are there a lot of people/kids at the party in costumes that are _not_ disney themed?  My MIL just bought my daughter this totally awesome Bat Girl costume and then casually dropped the suggestion bomb that "it would just be so perfect for the party..."  But I don't want my daughter to feel out of place and I haven't seen a lot of mention of non-disney costumes.



Your daughter will be with great company, not all are Disney Themed costumes.  DH will be Two face, DS - The Riddler and I'll be Harley Quinn.  Many kids do dress outside the Disney Theme as do adults.  And considering you're from Michigan too they should be acclimated to the hot humid weather of Florida!


----------



## FoxC63

MinnieMSue said:


> I was thinking the same thing - it looks pretty realistic



I agree, it does look realistic, yes it's made of foam and looks amazing perhaps too amazing.


----------



## FoxC63

Velkoor said:


> That's the only reason i ordered a foam one. I already have a full sized metal sword. LotR Aragorn's sword, Anduril. It's a beast to wield but it would make the costume more authentic if they would let me. Ha ha.



I wonder what would happen if you brought it with you and they said "No Admittance" would they allow you to at least put it in a locker knowing it was made of foam?


----------



## FoxC63

Velkoor said:


> Valid point but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the pictures are doctored up a bit, but it's still pretty nice. What if I put an orange tip on it? Like the cap guns have?
> 
> Here are some pictures of the actual thing with it's leather belt.



Is the sword sheath made of metal? Could you possibly cut the foam sword part off and use a temporary glue to affix just the handle?  Just some random thoughts here.


----------



## seashell996

At the Halloween party or the any of the resort stores has anyone seen the decoration you put in the car (its around with face and when you turn it on the face lights up and moves up and down and sticks to the car window)


----------



## FoxC63

seashell996 said:


> At the Halloween party or the any of the resort stores has anyone seen the decoration you put in the car (its around with face and when you turn it on the face lights up and moves up and down and sticks to the car window)



Link?


----------



## seashell996

FoxC63 said:


> Link?


don't have an link I have one up in our attic its like 102 up there when it cools off I'll take a picture of it


----------



## megster1123

FoxC63 said:


> Your daughter will be with great company, not all are Disney Themed costumes.  DH will be Two face, DS - The Riddler and I'll be Harley Quinn.  Many kids do dress outside the Disney Theme as do adults.  And considering you're from Michigan too they should be acclimated to the hot humid weather of Florida!



Thank you!  Your family will have great costumes!  
And yes, I firmly believe that Michigan prepares us for all weathers lol


----------



## seashell996

found something that's look like ( when lit the face moves and it has suction cups so it sticks to a window)


----------



## yulilin3

seashell996 said:


> don't have an link I have one up in our attic its like 102 up there when it cools off I'll take a picture of it


I know exactly what you mean. I haven't seen them this year, I've looked at about 4 youtube videos where they show the light up stuff and don't see them


----------



## seashell996

yulilin3 said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I haven't seen them this year, I've looked at about 4 youtube videos where they show the light up stuff and don't see them


anyone going to the parties look for this and get back I will not be down there until Oct 31 and I looked on all the Disney store apps


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Last year I saw those things on the vendor carts when the parade happened. Maybe they have a few left there.


----------



## yulilin3

seashell996 said:


> anyone going to the parties look for this and get back I will not be down there until Oct 31 and I looked on all the Disney store apps


I'll make sure to look, going next Friday, actually going to DS this weekend so I'll look there as well


----------



## peteykirch

Getting ready to head out. Wish me well, going as an old timey baseball player wearing a wool jersey in September Floridian heat could be a death wish.


----------



## FoxC63

peteykirch said:


> Getting ready to head out. Wish me well, going as an old timey baseball player wearing a wool jersey in September Floridian heat could be a death wish.



Have a great time and don't forget you can FREE ice water at the Quick Serve restaurants!  Drink up, stay cool and have a bast tonight!!!  Love the costume!


----------



## FoxC63

Yay!  is anyone watching here?  https://twitter.com/hashtag/mnsshp?f=tweets&vertical=default


----------



## smitch425

With regards to the sword, I've seen swords like that in the parks before, and they were no issue whatsoever. I have a sword and have seen several. It's easy to tell its fake to me. Lol

ETA: the bigger issue would be if it protrudes from your body while not in use, so to speak.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> I'll make sure to look, going next Friday, actually going to DS this weekend so I'll look there as well



Aww I'll be at this Sunday's MNSSHP.  That Friday I'll be at the first HHN.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Aww I'll be at this Sunday's MNSSHP.  That Friday I'll be at the first HHN.


I'm going to the HHN team member preview on Wednesday


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to the HHN team member preview on Wednesday



Awesome!  You'll have to let me know what not to miss!


----------



## FoxC63

Are these young ladies cute or what?!! LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## FoxC63

It was reported Seven Dwarfs started around 6:20pm tonight


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Awesome!  You'll have to let me know what not to miss!


I'm only doing 2 houses cause I'm too much of a scardey cat and I'm alone since my son has a gig at Margaritaville until 11pm, the preview lasts until 1am. But I will check out all the scare zones and Bill and Ted's show. I will report back to you


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Awesome!  You'll have to let me know what not to miss!





yulilin3 said:


> I'm only doing 2 houses cause I'm too much of a scardey cat and I'm alone since my son has a gig at Margaritaville until 11pm, the preview lasts until 1am. But I will check out all the scare zones and Bill and Ted's show. I will report back to you



This sounds like too much fun!  We've never been but I would love to go!  Have a great time both of you


----------



## yulilin3

for people with twitter you can use #notsoscary or @mnsshp to look at what people are posting


----------



## FoxC63

Hahaha LOVE this!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> I'm only doing 2 houses cause I'm too much of a scardey cat and I'm alone since my son has a gig at Margaritaville until 11pm, the preview lasts until 1am. But I will check out all the scare zones and Bill and Ted's show. I will report back to you



Wish you were going with us   We have a big group and you could have hid in the middle.  Though I feel like the middle is already taken.  I'm probably going to have to lead because I do a good job keeping all my fright bottled up inside, the healthy way to do it.


I'm just excited because all of our costumes are here and they fit.  Pokemon MNSSHP here we come!


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wish you were going with us   We have a big group and you could have hid in the middle.  Though I feel like the middle is already taken.  I'm probably going to have to lead because I do a good job keeping all my fright bottled up inside, the healthy way to do it.
> 
> 
> I'm just excited because all of our costumes are here and they fit.  Pokemon MNSSHP here we come!


That sounds like an awesome costume.  Dis you see the pictures from dragon con someone even do the pokestop symbol,  so cool. 
I wish i was going to hhn with a big group,  that's the best way to do it.  A friend of mine is a scare actor in the vamp scare zone,  I'm so excited


----------



## old feller

peteykirch said:


> Getting ready to head out. Wish me well, going as an old timey baseball player wearing a wool jersey in September Floridian heat could be a death wish.


I hear wool is not the worst choice


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> That sounds like an awesome costume.  Dis you see the pictures from dragon con someone even do the pokestop symbol,  so cool.
> I wish i was going to hhn with a big group,  that's the best way to do it.  A friend of mine is a scare actor in the vamp scare zone,  I'm so excited



No I didn't see that one.  Did you see Ryno from the podcast went as Charizard?  He said he saw lots of other Pokemon costumes too.

I figure Brian will probably get recognized since Ash is the star of Pokemon.  I hope I get recognized as Misty, Brian usually gets the more popular costume, except that one year I was Gamorra to his Starlord.





Our Pokemon even have costumes.  I have Psyduck, who is a duck so he is going as Donald.

Brian will have Pikachu, a mouse, so I wanted him to make him a Mickey costume.


----------



## disneypolybride2008

the map doesn't show a dance party in Frontierland with Woody, is this actually there though? I need to go if it IS there.. can anyone confirm??? 

Also, just a note that i am surprised to see the trail to tomorrowland/fantasyland has nothing on the map.. i always liked trick or treating along there and seeing the decorations on the lawn. Is it in fact nothing this year????
thanks!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

disneypolybride2008 said:


> the map doesn't show a dance party in Frontierland with Woody, is this actually there though? I need to go if it IS there.. can anyone confirm???
> 
> Also, just a note that i am surprised to see the trail to tomorrowland/fantasyland has nothing on the map.. i always liked trick or treating along there and seeing the decorations on the lawn. Is it in fact nothing this year????
> thanks!



I believe the Toy Story dance party was cancelled   Sorry.


----------



## mdb78

yulilin3 said:


> I'm only doing 2 houses cause I'm too much of a scardey cat and I'm alone since my son has a gig at Margaritaville until 11pm, the preview lasts until 1am. But I will check out all the scare zones and Bill and Ted's show. I will report back to you



You're not a scaredy cat, at least you're doing 2 houses.  I could do the scare zones, but can't do haunted houses.  I hate people jumping out at me in enclosed places. Our eldest dd is 9 and has been wanting to go since she was 6, but we'll wait a couple more years.  Dh can't wait since he's been wanting to go for so long.  I've told him to plan with his friends, but they could never coordinate (crazy work schedules).


----------



## Confederate Scott

At the party right now (September 8) and it is not crowded at all.   Having a great time trick or treating with the family.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

dmc6469 said:


> Anyone have a photo of the 7 dwarves?  Want to see how they are set up this year.  At the Christmas party last year, I was standing in the back and you can barely see me.  Thinking of sitting on the ground in front this party



Here is our picture that we took at the 1st party.  I agree - I am in the back with Sneezy and you could barely see me - but I am fine with that.    Our group was a party of 10 so some of us had to be in the back. It was so much fun! My DD was celebrating her 21st birthday and she was Snow White.


----------



## Velkoor

FoxC63 said:


> I agree, it does look realistic, yes it's made of foam and looks amazing perhaps too amazing.





FoxC63 said:


> I wonder what would happen if you brought it with you and they said "No Admittance" would they allow you to at least put it in a locker knowing it was made of foam?





FoxC63 said:


> Is the sword sheath made of metal? Could you possibly cut the foam sword part off and use a temporary glue to affix just the handle? Just some random thoughts here.





smitch425 said:


> With regards to the sword, I've seen swords like that in the parks before, and they were no issue whatsoever. I have a sword and have seen several. It's easy to tell its fake to me. Lol
> 
> ETA: the bigger issue would be if it protrudes from your body while not in use, so to speak.



Thanks for all the input! I'll bring it to my 10/10 Party and just see what happens. 


Question: is there a MK map that shows everything? Has anyone combined the MNSSHP map with the regular map with the map that someone posted earlier of all the character locations?


----------



## Disneylover99

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> Here is our picture that we took at the 1st party.  I agree - I am in the back with Sneezy and you could barely see me - but I am fine with that.    Our group was a party of 10 so some of us had to be in the back. It was so much fun! My DD was celebrating her 21st birthday and she was Snow White.


Awesome pic! I especially love your dwarf costumes. The simplicity of them is just perfect


----------



## monique5

disneypolybride2008 said:


> the map doesn't show a dance party in Frontierland with Woody, is this actually there though? I need to go if it IS there.. can anyone confirm???
> 
> Also, just a note that i am surprised to see the trail to tomorrowland/fantasyland has nothing on the map.. i always liked trick or treating along there and seeing the decorations on the lawn. Is it in fact nothing this year????
> thanks!



Updated post 1 with that after 1st party. Only 1 dance party. No Toy Story Dance Party.


----------



## monique5

disneypolybride2008 said:


> the map doesn't show a dance party in Frontierland with Woody, is this actually there though? I need to go if it IS there.. can anyone confirm???
> 
> Also, just a note that i am surprised to see the trail to tomorrowland/fantasyland has nothing on the map.. i always liked trick or treating along there and seeing the decorations on the lawn. Is it in fact nothing this year????
> thanks!



Only 1 trail this year. See post 1 & map. Sorry.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

Disneylover99 said:


> Awesome pic! I especially love your dwarf costumes. The simplicity of them is just perfect



Thank you.  It had to be simple - it took long enough to make the belts, belt buckles and hats all in secret because this was a surprise for our DDs 21st birthday.  She didn't know her friends were coming.  It was a great night. Thanks again!


----------



## monique5

Velkoor said:


> Thanks for all the input! I'll bring it to my 10/10 Party and just see what happens.
> 
> 
> Question: is there a MK map that shows everything? Has anyone combined the MNSSHP map with the regular map with the map that someone posted earlier of all the character locations?



Post 1 list characters by land. Someone posted MNSSHP character map around page 220.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Sort of on topic- is there still a "grace period" for fast passes?   Say the FP is from 3:15-4:15... Are they still allowing a grace period after 4:15? Is it 5 minutes?  I re-arranged fast passes for our party night and we were  able to get 3:15-4:15.  Just wasn't sure how much time after that I Have. If they miss it (DH andDS) it's not the end of the world.


----------



## dragonfly57005

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> Here is our picture that we took at the 1st party.  I agree - I am in the back with Sneezy and you could barely see me - but I am fine with that.    Our group was a party of 10 so some of us had to be in the back. It was so much fun! My DD was celebrating her 21st birthday and she was Snow White.




Love this pic!  My girls' dance studio is performing Snow White this winter and it would be a blast to have a pic with the 7 dwarves


----------



## kdisser

Are qs restaurants open during the party?? Sorry if this has already been asked...


----------



## monique5

kdisser said:


> Are qs restaurants open during the party?? Sorry if this has already been asked...



See post 1 for locations & times.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

dragonfly57005 said:


> Love this pic!  My girls' dance studio is performing Snow White this winter and it would be a blast to have a pic with the 7 dwarves



That would be a great picture.  Go late we did - we went at 10:45pm and only waited about 30 minutes.  The dwarfs were actually excited to see all of us - it was fun. Thanks


----------



## Disneylover99

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Sort of on topic- is there still a "grace period" for fast passes?   Say the FP is from 3:15-4:15... Are they still allowing a grace period after 4:15? Is it 5 minutes?  I re-arranged fast passes for our party night and we were  able to get 3:15-4:15.  Just wasn't sure how much time after that I Have. If they miss it (DH andDS) it's not the end of the world.


Yes. You can go 5 minutes early or up to 15 minutes late.


----------



## Cluelyss

Velkoor said:


> Thanks for all the input! I'll bring it to my 10/10 Party and just see what happens.
> 
> 
> Question: is there a MK map that shows everything? Has anyone combined the MNSSHP map with the regular map with the map that someone posted earlier of all the character locations?


Kenny the Pirate usually does one - not sure if it's updated for 2016 yet?


----------



## jessrose18

any pics of gaston and village belle yet?  thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

Velkoor said:


> Thanks for all the input! I'll bring it to my 10/10 Party and just see what happens.
> 
> 
> Question: is there a MK map that shows everything? Has anyone combined the MNSSHP map with the regular map with the map that someone posted earlier of all the character locations?



Hahaha That's a pretty tall order!  I think you'll be busy as I have yet to see one posted


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Kenny the Pirate usually does one - not sure if it's updated for 2016 yet?



This year it's with the Character Locater subscription.


----------



## FoxC63

disneypolybride2008 said:


> the map doesn't show a dance party in Frontierland with Woody, is this actually there though? I need to go if it IS there.. can anyone confirm???
> 
> Also, just a note that i am surprised to see the trail to tomorrowland/fantasyland has nothing on the map.. i always liked trick or treating along there and seeing the decorations on the lawn. Is it in fact nothing this year????
> thanks!



Gone & Gone!
Love that location too it was really great and it's g-o-n-e!


----------



## famy27

disneypolybride2008 said:


> the map doesn't show a dance party in Frontierland with Woody, is this actually there though? I need to go if it IS there.. can anyone confirm???
> 
> Also, just a note that i am surprised to see the trail to tomorrowland/fantasyland has nothing on the map.. i always liked trick or treating along there and seeing the decorations on the lawn. Is it in fact nothing this year????
> thanks!



That's one of two smoking areas in the whole park, so it is very crowded with smokers. It probably would not be a very appealing area for trick-or-treating this year. 

There were four stations in Tomorrowland itself, and they were some of the least crowded in the park. We got a ton of candy at those stops.


----------



## Laneybelle

We went to the first party on 9/2 and it was our first party ever! We got in right at 4 after they started letting everyone about 3:45. We rode rides from 4-7 and then saw the Cadaver Dans, hit the candy stops and magic shots and then the parade, fireworks, and hocus pocus show. We also stayed and saw the headless horseman ride before the second parade started. Characters were not a priority for us. I just wanted to soak up the atmosphere and the Halloween entertainment and we succeeded greatly in that! Here are a few photos from our night! We did Disneybounds of Minnie, Mickey, and Mary Poppins.


----------



## famy27

Here we are in our costumes on the way to the party.

Our theme was Polynesian Dining.

Me: Lilo from 'Ohana Best Friends Breakfast
DH: Trader Sam's
DD10: Dole Whip from Pineapple Lanai
DD4: Spirit of Aloha dancer





[/URL][/IMG] 
[URL=http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/famy27/media/MNSSHP%202016.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## monique5

Laneybelle said:


> We went to the first party on 9/2 and it was our first party ever! We got in right at 4 after they started letting everyone about 3:45. We rode rides from 4-7 and then saw the Cadaver Dans, hit the candy stops and magic shots and then the parade, fireworks, and hocus pocus show. We also stayed and saw the headless horseman ride before the second parade started. Characters were not a priority for us. I just wanted to soak up the atmosphere and the Halloween entertainment and we succeeded greatly in that! Here are a few photos from our night! We did Disneybounds of Minnie, Mickey, and Mary Poppins.



Boo to you! Love, love, love! Super cute! Can't wait to go & get our magic shots too!


----------



## kdisser

Does the headless horseman come out before the parade/part of the parade? Definitely don't want to miss it...if we make a decision to go.


----------



## RachaelA

One of my husband's FB friends is at the party tonight and she was able to meet Jack/Sally, 7D, Winnie the Pooh gang, Queen of hearts/tweedles, cruella and Tarzan trio. 

I assume she skipped at least one either the parade and/or fireworks though.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

kdisser said:


> Does the headless horseman come out before the parade/part of the parade? Definitely don't want to miss it...if we make a decision to go.


He rides about 15 mins before the parade, unless it's raining or the ground is wet.


----------



## monique5

kdisser said:


> Does the headless horseman come out before the parade/part of the parade? Definitely don't want to miss it...if we make a decision to go.



Before parade


----------



## Laneybelle

kdisser said:


> Does the headless horseman come out before the parade/part of the parade? Definitely don't want to miss it...if we make a decision to go.



I was at the first party and he came out before the second parade because the roads were a little wet before the first parade. I'd guess 10 minutes before the parade started?


----------



## Laneybelle

Not the best photo ever but I was so glad we got to see it!


----------



## smitch425

RachaelA said:


> One of my husband's FB friends is at the party tonight and she was able to meet Jack/Sally, 7D, Winnie the Pooh gang, Queen of hearts/tweedles, cruella and Tarzan trio.
> 
> I assume she skipped at least one either the parade and/or fireworks though.


Are her initials HHT? Lol


----------



## RJstanis

RachaelA said:


> One of my husband's FB friends is at the party tonight and she was able to meet Jack/Sally, 7D, Winnie the Pooh gang, Queen of hearts/tweedles, cruella and Tarzan trio.
> 
> I assume she skipped at least one either the parade and/or fireworks though.



If you don't mind and or able, try to find out how they did it or what plan they followed. I am highly expecting not to be able to do this but would be interested to see.


----------



## DisneyJo

This our candy haul from tonight, there were 4 of us and we only trick or treated for the first half of the party!


----------



## MinnieMSue

DisneyJo said:


> View attachment 193272 View attachment 193273  This our candy haul from tonight, there were 4 of us and we only trick or treated for the first half of the party!



Wow!


----------



## Stasieki

Had a great time at the party tonight. Or yesterday now. Lol. We watched the 8 hocus pocus and 8:15 parade. Then did about half the treat stations (tons of candy). Rode rides mostly. No waits for really anything. We saw Hallowishes from tomorrowland. crowds were very light.


----------



## Sharongal74

Here's our pic with belle and gaston and our candy haul!


----------



## yulilin3

for those wanting to extend their halloween experience, Minnie's Dinner switches to Halloweenthemed at Hollywood and Vine at DHS  on Sept 12


----------



## publix subs

1 more week til my first MNSSHP this year


----------



## beesly

famy27 said:


> Here we are in our costumes on the way to the party.
> 
> Our theme was Polynesian Dining.
> 
> Me: Lilo from 'Ohana Best Friends Breakfast
> DH: Trader Sam's
> DD10: Dole Whip from Pineapple Lanai
> DD4: Spirit of Aloha dancer



So creative - I love it!


----------



## CMNJ

smitch425 said:


> Zero has also been available. My excitement didn't last too long as the autumn bucket is the same Halloween themed bucket that was available last year. Looks like this...
> View attachment 193166 View attachment 193167 View attachment 193168
> 
> 
> They started a refill program earlier this summer. It was only supposed to run until September 1, but has been extended.


How disappointing-we have that bucket from last year. My son loves popcorn and the refillable bucket seems like a great snack idea but we really don't want a second identical bucket.


----------



## SheilaHeartsDisney

Is the castle show special for Halloween or is it the same show you can see on a regular night??


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

@Laneybelle Great pictures - I felt the same way about characters - although because we were Snow white and the 7 dwarfs characters - we all felt we had to meet them and it was great.  It too was our first Halloween party and we really enjoyed it. 

@famy27 - I love your theme.  That is our favorite hotel and love everything Polynesian.  Great picture.


----------



## beckyd13

SheilaHeartsDisney said:


> Is the castle show special for Halloween or is it the same show you can see on a regular night??



It's 100% the same projection show on party nights as it is on regular nights... I watched a YouTube video from the first party and a live feed of the projection from a non-party night this past week to compare because I wondered the same thing. Celebrate the Magic is one of my favourite shows, but I'll probably skip it at the party so I have extra time to do other party things!


----------



## monique5

yulilin3 said:


> for those wanting to extend their halloween experience, Minnie's Dinner switches to Halloweenthemed at Hollywood and Vine at DHS  on Sept 12



Thanks! Mentioned way earlier in thread. Post 2 has Misc. Halloween stuff. Details in Post #2 with photo of outfit! Boo to you!


----------



## monique5

SheilaHeartsDisney said:


> Is the castle show special for Halloween or is it the same show you can see on a regular night??



EDIT: See Post 1 - *Celebrate the Magic "Villains" Castle Show.
*
Post 1 updated.


----------



## monique5

*47D Until I'm home! *


----------



## dmc6469

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> Here is our picture that we took at the 1st party.  I agree - I am in the back with Sneezy and you could barely see me - but I am fine with that.    Our group was a party of 10 so some of us had to be in the back. It was so much fun! My DD was celebrating her 21st birthday and she was Snow White.



Great picture.  Thank you for posting.  Yep, sitting on the ground in front of them this year


----------



## HatboxHaint

beckyd13 said:


> It's 100% the same projection show on party nights as it is on regular nights... I watched a YouTube video from the first party and a live feed of the projection from a non-party night this past week to compare because I wondered the same thing. Celebrate the Magic is one of my favourite shows, but I'll probably skip it at the party so I have extra time to do other party things!



There is so much wasted potential here....can you imagine the bits of the dancing skeletons or Donald's TrickorTreat or Lonesome Ghosts being projected on the castle to music. Really they could just use one of the intro's from the old disney halloween specials and I people would go gaga.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

SheilaHeartsDisney said:


> Is the castle show special for Halloween or is it the same show you can see on a regular night??





monique5 said:


> To my understanding, its a Halloween version for MNSSHP. See Post 1 - *Celebrate the Magic "Villains" Castle Show.*



There is a short add on to the projection show that has some Halloween related stuff, like the skeleton dance, but the show plays every night.  It is not exclusive to the parties.


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> There is a short add on to the projection show that has some Halloween related stuff, like the skeleton dance, but the show plays every night.  It is not exclusive to the parties.


Yep! We saw the "fall version" last Sunday


----------



## Rjw615

Does the headless horseman only ride on Main St or does he do the whole parade route?


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> There is a short add on to the projection show that has some Halloween related stuff, like the skeleton dance, but the show plays every night.  It is not exclusive to the parties.



Right, but isn't the add on is just for the parties?


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> Right, but isn't the add on is just for the parties?


No, they do it every night in the fall. We saw it last Sunday.


----------



## Cluelyss

Rjw615 said:


> Does the headless horseman only ride on Main St or does he do the whole parade route?


The entire route. So the shortest gap between the HH and the start of the parade is viewing from Frontierland


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> No, they do it every night in the fall. We saw it last Sunday.



Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

Those of you looking for reviews of the dessert party, there's a thread with some (not so great)info here:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/i-...ears-hallowishes-dessert-party.3542778/page-2


----------



## Disneymom1126

Rjw615 said:


> Does the headless horseman only ride on Main St or does he do the whole parade route?



Whole parade route - we saw him in Liberty square last year


----------



## beckyd13

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> There is a short add on to the projection show that has some Halloween related stuff, like the skeleton dance, but the show plays every night.  It is not exclusive to the parties.


Yes, sorry! It IS updated for the Halloween season, but can be seen on non-party nights as well


----------



## beckyd13

HatboxHaint said:


> There is so much wasted potential here....can you imagine the bits of the dancing skeletons or Donald's TrickorTreat or Lonesome Ghosts being projected on the castle to music. Really they could just use one of the intro's from the old disney halloween specials and I people would go gaga.


YES! So much potential lost!! But I DO love that tiny bit of dancing skeletons they throw in there... but if they had the actual Silly Symphony playing I would move to Florida right now. lol


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Those of you looking for reviews of the dessert party, there's a thread with some (not so great)info here:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/i-...ears-hallowishes-dessert-party.3542778/page-2



Thanks! I saw that last night. Just reviews from 2 people right now, and posters saying it was done differently this year than last year. Also, appears sold more tickets/seats this year for dessert party. I think someone said that in regards to actual MNSSHP tickets too. This may have to do to price increase and no sold out parties and ticket sales down across the board. When I search I still see availability for Club Villain, EMM, SW Dessert Party, etc. No Sold Out Parties for MNSSHP yet either. I'll wait on canceling Dessert Party. With enough complaints things may change, but the reviews were great for parade viewing which is my main concern for night of party and attending 2 parties.

Story, Dessert parties show sold out online and when you call no matter when size of party (when I check, any way, for last week of October). I called and CM said this too, but said she would keep checking, I wanted to add a friend), so after about 10 minutes of good banter, my party size increased. Now how did that happen? LOL!  I did post on thread about joy of adding friend. Just some good Friday humor.... Crowds. Money. Sales...


----------



## DAKL101

Celebrate the magic was literally the same, but a couple of weeks ago hubby took DD(5) for a  special treat to see the fireworks, MSEP and ride her favorite rides - there was no celebrate the magic. So :shrug: 

Last night was my first MNSSHP. The hubs and kids went last year (I could not go last year because of work). I was gifted a ticket so I went by myself. If you don't get there at 4 I swear you are doing it wrong lol. I ate dinner before I arrived. I got there at about 4:15. I did the side street trick or treating and got my back. Then I went to the emporium to get my swag. I bought the Villain Spectacular Shirt in gray and black. There were literally 3 people ahead of me. They did check wristbands for people buying the party items. From 4:45-6 I rode splash, pirates, jungle cruise, space mountain and haunted mansion. I sat and relaxed at about 6:30 with a snack. I headed out to storybook circus to start my treating. They started early about 6:55ish. I may have started my route a little backwards as I had to snake around to get in the roped off area. However, I had very little to no lines. From 7-7:30 I got candy from fantasy land, liberty square and frontier land. I stopped to go check out the waiting area for the first parade/villain show. It was very roomy. The very front of the sidewalk for the parade was full and hardly no one over by the show area. 

I had the candy corn ice cream, which was okay. It was nice because it was so hot other than that it was rather plain. They DID do an 8 show of the villain spectacular which super threw me lol. It was nice as I was super close. I loved it. Then, I turned to check out the crowds waiting for the first parade. It was a mad house. I left and continued treating at adventureland. Which was dead empty, except for a few people in the jafar line. His line was not bad all night. From there, I decided to get my sorcerers card. I went to the side where crystal palace was and cut through the shops (looking a princess dresses omw for christmas -they did not have alice which was a bummer).  I got my card and spot at the end of the boo to you parade. After the parade I waited on Mainstreet (a very abandoned mainstreet) for celebrate and hallowishes. Honestly I think Hallowishes and the Christmas ones are on par with each other. The only difference is the lights which are gorgeous at Christmas.

After Hallowishes, I finished up treating at Tomorrowland - with everyone else at the party. Stitch had the longest, slowest line with the least friendly cm. All the other tomorrowland spots were empty. I did the dance party. I checked out the alice characters. I may have waited for them if I had not been alone. They were a 20/25 min wait for queen of hearts and tweedle dee/dum. I went back to frontier and did splash again and treat spots. Rode haunted mansion and saw the show (no wait). Show was a bit crowded, but bearable. Thought about doing 7DMT, but as this DD(5)'s fav ride we do it all the time. Nothing was more than a 5/10 min wait and really I should have done more rides and then left, but I tried to leave and got caught by the end of the boo to you 2nd parade. I seriously should have just gone on more rides, bc it was a pain.  

Really great party night though, but it did seem like lower crowds. I would definitely do it again.


----------



## Berlioz70

We went to the party last night, here's our photo report: MNSSHP 2016, SEPT 8, 2016


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jessrose18 said:


> any pics of gaston and village belle yet?  thanks!





Berlioz70 said:


> We went to the party last night, here's our photo report: MNSSHP 2016, SEPT 8, 2016



@jessrose18  Berlioz has a village Gaston and belle picture in her report.

I loved those costumes!! Baby herc and Pegasus omg!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Laneybelle said:


> We went to the first party on 9/2 and it was our first party ever! We got in right at 4 after they started letting everyone about 3:45. We rode rides from 4-7 and then saw the Cadaver Dans, hit the candy stops and magic shots and then the parade, fireworks, and hocus pocus show. We also stayed and saw the headless horseman ride before the second parade started. Characters were not a priority for us. I just wanted to soak up the atmosphere and the Halloween entertainment and we succeeded greatly in that! Here are a few photos from our night! We did Disneybounds of Minnie, Mickey, and Mary Poppins.View attachment 193262View attachment 193263View attachment 193264View attachment 193265View attachment 193266View attachment 193267


Awesome pictures!  When were you able to get the headless horseman magic shot?  Was it on the way out?  I was wondering if they would be still doing them late after the party as we'll stay till they kick us out haha!  Going to watch the 12am Hocus Pocus show, and would love to get this shot.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## FoxC63

LAST BAG!

It has been 6 months of Chemo treatments for the love of my life and today he's receiving his last bag!



  I am so very happy to report he is 100% cancer free!  We're looking forward to spending some time with our favorite Mouse and our new friends we made here.   Thanks for your thoughts & prayers it means the world to us!


----------



## Veronique

Anyone saw those ears in the park or at Disney spring? I will order and deliver them to my hotel if no ones seen them :






https://www.disneystore.com/disneys...archTerms=Jack%20Skellington%20Ear%20Headband


----------



## DAKL101

Berlioz70 said:


> We went to the party last night, here's our photo report: MNSSHP 2016, SEPT 8, 2016









You guys are precious!! I love it.


----------



## acpalmer

mdb78 said:


> Yes, you can schedule FPs ahead of time online.  Make sure your choices are in the 3:30-6:30 time frame.



In theory, yes.  However, we are not able to schedule FP ahead of time with our party tickets (we have no other FP that day and no other park admission, only the MNSSHP tickets).   They show up as active tickets in our MDE account, but when I go to make FP, it says we do not have valid admission.  I've called more than once and always get the answer that some are able to make FP with the party tickets and others are not--it seems random.


----------



## DAKL101

I didn't see them (but I was not looking for them either). However, they did have a jack tiny hat that was similar.


----------



## Princesspixi

I know the second parade starts at 11:15. What time should it get to Liberty Sqaure and about how long does it last. Just trying to make a plan. Thanks!


----------



## beesly

acpalmer said:


> In theory, yes.  However, we are not able to schedule FP ahead of time with our party tickets (we have no other FP that day and no other park admission, on the MNSSHP tickets).   They show up as active tickets in our MDE account, but when I go to make FP, it says we do not have valid admission.  I've called more than once and always get the answer that some are able to make FP with the party tickets and others are not--it seems random.



If you're staying on-site, are your tickets linked to people on your resort reservation? If not, are you within 30 days of your party date?


----------



## iivye

acpalmer said:


> In theory, yes.  However, we are not able to schedule FP ahead of time with our party tickets (we have no other FP that day and no other park admission, on the MNSSHP tickets).   They show up as active tickets in our MDE account, but when I go to make FP, it says we do not have valid admission.  I've called more than once and always get the answer that some are able to make FP with the party tickets and others are not--it seems random.



Are you within 30 days?  I've heard people with the party tickets say that they were able to book FP once they hit 30 days with MNSSHP tickets.


----------



## Veronique

DAKL101 said:


> I didn't see them (but I was not looking for them either). However, they did have a jack tiny hat that was similar.



Thanks!


----------



## DAKL101

Princesspixi said:


> I know the second parade starts at 11:15. What time should it get to Liberty Sqaure and about how long does it last. Just trying to make a plan. Thanks!




mmmm 10:45ish. That side was the most crowded. Frontierland seems like a good spot as well.


----------



## mdb78

acpalmer said:


> In theory, yes.  However, we are not able to schedule FP ahead of time with our party tickets (we have no other FP that day and no other park admission, on the MNSSHP tickets).   They show up as active tickets in our MDE account, but when I go to make FP, it says we do not have valid admission.  I've called more than once and always get the answer that some are able to make FP with the party tickets and others are not--it seems random.



I too only have party tickets and no other park admission.  Are you in your FP booking window? I'm staying onsite so I was able to book when my 60 day window opened.  If you're not, are you in your 30 day booking window?


----------



## acpalmer

beesly said:


> If you're staying on-site, are your tickets linked to people on your resort reservation? If not, are you within 30 days of your party date?



Yes, staying onsite and yes, MNSSHP tickets are linked to those of us on the resort reservation.


----------



## acpalmer

iivye said:


> Are you within 30 days?  I've heard people with the party tickets say that they were able to book FP once they hit 30 days with MNSSHP tickets.



No, not within 30 days yet.  But we are onsite with all of us on the resort reservation.


----------



## acpalmer

mdb78 said:


> I too only have party tickets and no other park admission.  Are you in your FP booking window? I'm staying onsite so I was able to book when my 60 day window opened.  If you're not, are you in your 30 day booking window?



Yep, we are within our 60 day window, as we are onsite.  I will try again when it gets to 30, but we should have the 60 as onsite guests.  Every CM I've talked to says that not all party tickets allow FP reservations, regardless of how many days out you are.  All have also confirmed that it seems the system randomly allows it for some and not for others.  They have had no other explanation or solution.


----------



## beesly

acpalmer said:


> Yes, staying onsite and yes, MNSSHP tickets are linked to those of us on the resort reservation.



Interesting! Our party tickets are not linked to an on-site reservation so we weren't able to book FP+ for those until we were 30 days out. I would have thought yours would be okay w/in 60, but definitely try again when you're in the 30-day window.


----------



## mdb78

acpalmer said:


> Yep, we are within our 60 day window, as we are onsite.  I will try again when it gets to 30, but we should have the 60 as onsite guests.  Every CM I've talked to says that not all party tickets allow FP reservations, regardless of how many days out you are.  All have also confirmed that it seems the system randomly allows it for some and not for others.  They have had no other explanation or solution.



So weird!  I'm assuming you do have your tickets assigned to each person in your party.  I've read other posts about FP issues with party tickets and they all seem to get resolved after a few phone calls.  I guess you can try logging on each day and hopefully the system will stop being glitchy with you.  If not, hope you're able to select at the 30 day window!


----------



## Disneymom1126

Princesspixi said:


> I know the second parade starts at 11:15. What time should it get to Liberty Sqaure and about how long does it last. Just trying to make a plan. Thanks!



I agree you should try to be looking for a spot for the 11:15 parade by 10:45. The parade starts in Frontierland, so it gets to Liberty square by like 11:20/11:25ish...I don't remember how long it was, but based on videos online I would say it probably lasts about 15 minutes - so the parade will probably finish up in liberty square around 11:40.  Last year we left from there and went straight to Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, had a slight, but not long wait (maybe 10 minutes) - rode that and made it in front of the castle just as the 12:00 showing of the Hocus Pocus show had started.


----------



## P&L@WDW

Sooooooo excited for this M&G - my boyfriend picked Gaston and Village Belle for our costumes! 



Sharongal74 said:


> Here's our pic with belle and gaston and our candy haul!
> View attachment 193275 View attachment 193276


----------



## Princesspixi

Disneymom1126 said:


> I agree you should try to be looking for a spot for the 11:15 parade by 10:45. The parade starts in Frontierland, so it gets to Liberty square by like 11:20/11:25ish...I don't remember how long it was, but based on videos online I would say it probably lasts about 15 minutes - so the parade will probably finish up in liberty square around 11:40.  Last year we left from there and went straight to Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, had a slight, but not long wait (maybe 10 minutes) - rode that and made it in front of the castle just as the 12:00 showing of the Hocus Pocus show had started.


Thank-you!


----------



## rachdd

publix subs said:


> 1 more week til my first MNSSHP this year


ME TOO!!! SO excited!


----------



## monique5

acpalmer said:


> Yep, we are within our 60 day window, as we are onsite.  I will try again when it gets to 30, but we should have the 60 as onsite guests.  Every CM I've talked to says that not all party tickets allow FP reservations, regardless of how many days out you are.  All have also confirmed that it seems the system randomly allows it for some and not for others.  They have had no other explanation or solution.



If on-site reservation & MNSSHP linked to MDE you should have been able to make FP+ selections @ 60D. Others were able to and posted. Another poster couldn't, CM said couldn't, called back, got another CM and was able to. Call IT if necessary. 

Bottom line --- If on-site reservation & MNSSHP linked to MDE, you can book @ 60D.


----------



## seashell996

yulilin3 said:


> I'll make sure to look, going next Friday, actually going to DS this weekend so I'll look there as well


thank you


----------



## FoxC63

Veronique said:


> Anyone saw those ears in the park or at Disney spring? I will order and deliver them to my hotel if no ones seen them :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.disneystore.com/disneystore/product/details?productId=1386119&isSingleItem=true&searchTerms=Jack%20Skellington%20Ear%20Headband



This is gorgeous!


----------



## wilkeliza

FoxC63 said:


> LAST BAG!
> 
> It has been 6 months of Chemo treatments for the love of my life and today he's receiving his last bag!
> 
> View attachment 193352
> 
> I am so very happy to report he is 100% cancer free!  We're looking forward to spending some time with our favorite Mouse and our new friends we made here.   Thanks for your thoughts & prayers it means the world to us!



Congratulations on the last bag! Such an amazing time when it is last bag for good reasons! Have fun in Disney.


----------



## FoxC63

acpalmer said:


> Yep, we are within our 60 day window, as we are onsite.  I will try again when it gets to 30, but we should have the 60 as onsite guests.  Every CM I've talked to says that not all party tickets allow FP reservations, regardless of how many days out you are.  All have also confirmed that it seems the system randomly allows it for some and not for others.  They have had no other explanation or solution.



I wouldn't wait those extra 30 days that would only limit your availability to the FP+ of your choice.  
This has been reported a few times already here and they were all fixed.  Be firm and ask if you can speak to a tech and call during regular business hours too.  Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## FoxC63

wilkeliza said:


> Congratulations on the last bag! Such an amazing time when it is last bag for good reasons! Have fun in Disney.



You're a blessing!  All of you are So many likes, you guys make me cry!  Thank you so very much!


----------



## attain

FoxC63 said:


> LAST BAG!
> 
> It has been 6 months of Chemo treatments for the love of my life and today he's receiving his last bag!
> 
> View attachment 193352
> 
> I am so very happy to report he is 100% cancer free!  We're looking forward to spending some time with our favorite Mouse and our new friends we made here.   Thanks for your thoughts & prayers it means the world to us!


That is so wonderful!  My husband has also gone through that this year, so I know what you mean by celebrating with the Big Cheese! Wish you both very healthy years to come!


----------



## FoxC63

attain said:


> That is so wonderful!  My husband has also gone through that this year, so I know what you mean by celebrating with the Big Cheese! Wish you both very healthy years to come!



Thank you so much and I wish you and yours the very best!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Veronique said:


> Anyone saw those ears in the park or at Disney spring? I will order and deliver them to my hotel if no ones seen them :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.disneystore.com/disneystore/product/details?productId=1386119&isSingleItem=true&searchTerms=Jack%20Skellington%20Ear%20Headband



I saw them in the Emporium on Friday night.  Near the Casey's side of the store with all the merchandise. There were lots of them there.  

*Picture here*. They seem to be the same.  For the life of me I cannot figure out how to post photos directly into my replies here. I've had it work for me with hit or miss results so I've stuck this on Instagram instead because my patience ran out


----------



## Veronique

2Tiggies said:


> I saw them in the Emporium on Friday night.  Near the Casey's side of the store with all the merchandise. There were lots of them there.
> 
> *Picture here*. They seem to be the same.  For the life of me I cannot figure out how to post photos directly into my replies here. I've had it work for me with hit or miss results so I've stuck this on Instagram instead because my patience ran out



THANK YOU   I didnt want to pay for shipping and duties if I can at least try this way first


----------



## jeremy1002

Can someone confirm the hours that the SOTMK party card is available for pickup?  Is it all the way from 4-12?  Also, is it only at the firehouse?  Thanks!


----------



## dawn8179

Have my Princess Leia outfit done. Here is the belt. The rest of it looks lifeless on the hanger. If this sinus infection wasn't kicking my butt, I'd model it and take a photo. Hoping I feel better by the 16th. I'll post a photo of completed outfit after the party.


----------



## monique5

jeremy1002 said:


> Can someone confirm the hours that the SOTMK party card is available for pickup?  Is it all the way from 4-12?  Also, is it only at the firehouse?  Thanks!



Only @ Firehouse. See post 1. Posted on DPB too.


----------



## yulilin3

jeremy1002 said:


> Can someone confirm the hours that the SOTMK party card is available for pickup?  Is it all the way from 4-12?  Also, is it only at the firehouse?  Thanks!


The HUB says the fire house is open until midnight


----------



## FoxC63

dawn8179 said:


> View attachment 193402 Have my Princess Leia outfit done. Here is the belt. The rest of it looks lifeless on the hanger. If this sinus infection wasn't kicking my butt, I'd model it and take a photo. Hoping I feel better by the 16th. I'll post a photo of completed outfit after the party.



Now that is some fine work!  Can't wait to see you in the complete outfit.  I hope you get plenty of rest and are back to your happy self soon!


----------



## Melissakay1q

FoxC63 said:


> This is gorgeous!



I saw these at World of Disney


----------



## Faceoff445566

Veronique said:


> Anyone saw those ears in the park or at Disney spring? I will order and deliver them to my hotel if no ones seen them :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.disneystore.com/disneystore/product/details?productId=1386119&isSingleItem=true&searchTerms=Jack%20Skellington%20Ear%20Headband


According to the Shop Parks app, there are numerous places where you can buy these once you're there.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> LAST BAG!
> 
> It has been 6 months of Chemo treatments for the love of my life and today he's receiving his last bag!
> 
> 
> I am so very happy to report he is 100% cancer free!  We're looking forward to spending some time with our favorite Mouse and our new friends we made here.   Thanks for your thoughts & prayers it means the world to us!



Sometimes you just have to be  to  with your .

So happy for your family. 47D until you guys see . And I will see you at . 

@FoxC63 -


----------



## PaintsWindColors

dawn8179 said:


> View attachment 193402 Have my Princess Leia outfit done. Here is the belt. The rest of it looks lifeless on the hanger. If this sinus infection wasn't kicking my butt, I'd model it and take a photo. Hoping I feel better by the 16th. I'll post a photo of completed outfit after the party.



I'm also going as Princess Leia (A New Hope) for the 9/16 party although I'm not nearly as crafty as you are so I had to buy my costume! BF is going as a Jedi. I'll be waving at every Leia I meet in hopes that one is you!


----------



## dragonfly57005

Laneybelle said:


> We went to the first party on 9/2 and it was our first party ever! We got in right at 4 after they started letting everyone about 3:45. We rode rides from 4-7 and then saw the Cadaver Dans, hit the candy stops and magic shots and then the parade, fireworks, and hocus pocus show. We also stayed and saw the headless horseman ride before the second parade started. Characters were not a priority for us. I just wanted to soak up the atmosphere and the Halloween entertainment and we succeeded greatly in that! Here are a few photos from our night! We did Disneybounds of Minnie, Mickey, and Mary Poppins.View attachment 193262View attachment 193263View attachment 193264View attachment 193265View attachment 193266View attachment 193267



Awesome pics!  Looks like you had a blast!


----------



## dawn8179

PaintsWindColors said:


> I'm also going as Princess Leia (A New Hope) for the 9/16 party although I'm not nearly as crafty as you are so I had to buy my costume! BF is going as a Jedi. I'll be waving at every Leia I meet in hopes that one is you!


I will be with my 4 year old son who will be a storm trooper. I bought his outfit instead of making it. My husband will just be wearing a Darth Vader t-shirt. I'll be on the lookout for other Princess Leias.


----------



## CMNJ

dawn8179 said:


> I will be with my 4 year old son who will be a storm trooper. I bought his outfit instead of making it. My husband will just be wearing a Darth Vader t-shirt. I'll be on the lookout for other Princess Leias.


Is he wearing a storm trooper mask? I ask because I'm wearing a r2d2 dress, my husband is wearing a c3po costume t shirt, and my son is wearing a stormtrooper costume t shirt. We are going to wear the matching mouse ears but Disney doesn't have stormtrooper ones. I saw the website said some masks were ok for kids but I don't think that would include his stormtrooper mask (he is wearing the full costume for Halloween at home).


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

@Berlioz70 - great family picture.  The kids are adorable.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

@FoxC63 That is such great news.  Thanks for posting the picture - I will pray for all of you!


----------



## dawn8179

CMNJ said:


> Is he wearing a storm trooper mask? I ask because I'm wearing a r2d2 dress, my husband is wearing a c3po costume t shirt, and my son is wearing a stormtrooper costume t shirt. We are going to wear the matching mouse ears but Disney doesn't have stormtrooper ones. I saw the website said some masks were ok for kids but I don't think that would include his stormtrooper mask (he is wearing the full costume for Halloween at home).


He might put the mask on for photos, but he's not big on masks and according to their rules, I don't think the mask will be acceptable for him to walk around in.


----------



## CMNJ

dawn8179 said:


> He might put the mask on for photos, but he's not big on masks and according to their rules, I don't think the mask will be acceptable for him to walk around in.


Yeah that's what i figured too-wasn't sure if they'd let us enter the park with it.
I saw this just now on Amazon-it might be a better alternative for us since we aren't wearing full costumes anyway


----------



## KangaFan

Quick question--I'm not sure we will be there to start lining up to enter MK for the party much before 4--does anyone know if the line gets better once they start letting folks in?  Would we be better off showing up closer to 5?

Thanks!


----------



## Cynister

A few questions on the parade. Does the Headless horseman ride the whole route (i.e. through Frontierland)? Also, I know most of you are recommending the 2nd parade as lighter crowds. How much earlier did you wait for a good spot at the 2nd parade? What about in Frontierland?


----------



## smitch425

Cynister said:


> A few questions on the parade. Does the Headless horseman ride the whole route (i.e. through Frontierland)? Also, I know most of you are recommending the 2nd parade as lighter crowds. How much earlier did you wait for a good spot at the 2nd parade? What about in Frontierland?


He rides the full length (weather permitting), and we head to Frontierland right after the fireworks and have no issues getting front row spots


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Sometimes you just have to be  to  with your .
> 
> So happy for your family. 47D until you guys see . And I will see you at .
> 
> @FoxC63 -


Love you my friend!  Can't wait to  you there!  We'll go  real soon!


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> @FoxC63 That is such great news.  Thanks for posting the picture - I will pray for all of you!



Thank you so very much!  The support here has been overwhelming me and my family are so grateful


----------



## FoxC63

Can anyone commit how their experience was at Club Villain and share photos?  Thank you! If there is another site I should go can you provide a link?


----------



## elizabethswan

FoxC63 said:


> Can anyone commit how their experience was at Club Villain and share photos?  Thank you! If there is another site I should go can you provide a link?


check out this thread : 

http://disboards.com/threads/club-villain.3471963/page-40#post-56436041


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you so very much!  The support here has been overwhelming me and my family are so grateful



That is wonderful - Enjoy Disney - you deserve it.


----------



## WDWRook

I'd really like to get the Headless Horsemen magic shot.  What are the tips for this?  I assume that it doesn't start until at least after 4:00, maybe after 7:00?  I also assume the picture isn't very nice if taken during the day.  OR.... does it show a dark/night background regardless of time?  So, assuming you want to take it after dark, when we will be swamped with party stuff, is the shot still available at the very late end of the night, like pushing 12:30/1:00am?


----------



## belleincanada

Costume done for my very first MNSSHP on Tuesday! (Minus my gross hair and face - I'll have wig and make up and shoes on the day ) And I have a wicker basket and book to go with the costume as well.








Right now my weather app is telling me 100% chance of 20 mm of rain on Tuesday all throughout the day  Really hoping that turns around. I may have to rethink footwear.


----------



## snowybelle

Well, I finally got my costume together... still need to figure out how much (or how little) make up I want to add (i.e. do I want to be more bunny or more human? lol) But here it is...





And btw, if anyone sees me at the party (9/18 and 9/20) PLEASE come say hello... I'll be going solo both nights!


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

@belleincanada great costume - we went to the first party and it too was predicted to rain that night and then it changed and it drizzled for about 30 minutes ending by 7pm.  It all worked out. 

@snowybelle - we love your costume - so so cute.  Have fun.


----------



## FoxC63

WDWRook said:


> I'd really like to get the Headless Horsemen magic shot.  What are the tips for this?  I assume that it doesn't start until at least after 4:00, maybe after 7:00?  I also assume the picture isn't very nice if taken during the day.  OR.... does it show a dark/night background regardless of time?  So, assuming you want to take it after dark, when we will be swamped with party stuff, is the shot still available at the very late end of the night, like pushing 12:30/1:00am?



The magic shot is a colored image and not a "Ghostly" image so you should be fine getting it at anytime, sooner would be best.  It been reported lines were long throughout the event.  Also look for Photopass Photographers  with a tripod and ask specifically for this shot.  Then ask what other shots they can do, this will save you a lot of time as you won't have to go searching around for them. Here's my go to link:  http://capturingmagic.me/a-guide-to-disney-world-magic-shots 

Have a spooky good time!


----------



## monique5

snowybelle said:


> Well, I finally got my costume together... still need to figure out how much (or how little) make up I want to add (i.e. do I want to be more bunny or more human? lol) But here it is...
> 
> 
> And btw, if anyone sees me at the party (9/18 and 9/20) PLEASE come say hello... I'll be going solo both nights!



Super cute costume!


----------



## FoxC63

elizabethswan said:


> check out this thread :
> 
> http://disboards.com/threads/club-villain.3471963/page-40#post-56436041



This is perfect!  Thank you so much!


----------



## GaryDis

KangaFan said:


> Quick question--I'm not sure we will be there to start lining up to enter MK for the party much before 4--does anyone know if the line gets better once they start letting folks in?  Would we be better off showing up closer to 5?
> 
> Thanks!


I'd like the answer to this, too, as we'll most likely be coming from a water park with a stopover in our room, and with both dinner plans and rain showers up in the air. 

But I suspect it will be difficult to get an answer as most people will either be trying to maximize their park time by showing up at 3:30 for 4pm admission or else trying to focus just on party activities, showing up closer to 7.


----------



## WDWRook

Is the Horsemen shot ONLY at the front gate, or do other photogs have it as well?


----------



## Melissakay1q

KangaFan said:


> Quick question--I'm not sure we will be there to start lining up to enter MK for the party much before 4--does anyone know if the line gets better once they start letting folks in?  Would we be better off showing up closer to 5?
> 
> Thanks!




I arrived right around 4 for Thursday's party and the line was nothing. Couple minutes for bag check, a few people in front of me scanning tickets or bands, straight to a cast member for a bracelet and I was in. The whole thing maybe took 5 minutes.


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Well, I got these little cuties earlier in the week! For those that don't know, I'm an avid tsum tsum collector, and I love to take them around the parks for little photoshoots. These are absolutely PERFECT for the halloween party. 6 days left!! 

Here's some examples:


----------



## Disneymom1126

Down to five weeks!  We started out countdown at 101 days (14 weeks and 4 days)!


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

@TheDisneyNurse those are great pictures.  Love it.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

My 8 year old originally said he didn't want to match our Little Mermaid costumes months ago when we planned this trip.  Of course last week he decides he wants to match... As Sebastian.  I can't sew for the life of me so I told him he would have to do Triton or just stick with his plan for a Jedi.   He's going to cos play Triton with aqua shorts, white tee, beard, trident and crown.   Here is his beard. I'm super excited with how it turned out!! Now just to make his crown!!!  His costume is less than $7!!


----------



## smitch425

DisneyLove2015 said:


> My 8 year old originally said he didn't want to match our Little Mermaid costumes months ago when we planned this trip.  Of course last week he decides he wants to match... As Sebastian.  I can't sew for the life of me so I told him he would have to do Triton or just stick with his plan for a Jedi.   He's going to cos play Triton with aqua shorts, white tee, beard, trident and crown.   Here is his beard. I'm super excited with how it turned out!! Now just to make his crown!!!  His costume is less than $7!!  View attachment 193587


Love it! That yarn is the best! It's what I used for my son's wig last year...


----------



## *I'msoooBelle*

Cluelyss said:


> I know it was posted on the app Friday that the dwarfs would start meeting at 6:15, but can anyone who was there confirm what time they actually came out? Just wondering since it listed Jack & Sally as staring at 6:30, but they came out at 5.....TIA!



I would also like to know the answer to this, has someone responded?


----------



## smitch425

*I'msoooBelle* said:


> I would also like to know the answer to this, has someone responded?


I believe someone said they were out by 6:20.


----------



## ConnecticutFlea

About wearing makeup.....I'm afraid it will just drip off my face with the sweat. I would love to hear from anyone who has worn makeup to the early October parties. Is there any type that's more likely to stay on?


----------



## gioiamama

We just got home from a week stay and attended the 9/8 party. I was hesitant on the ticket cost for our group of 10 but the minute we entered the park I knew there was something magical in store. To anyone on the fence like I was. Book your tickets and go! It was a top highlight of our trip!


----------



## rlk

*I'msoooBelle* said:


> I would also like to know the answer to this, has someone responded?


I was at the first party where they were the Dwarfs were expected to start meeting at 6:15, but there were delays to the meet setup.  The Dwarfs came out about 6:20ish. I know we met them at 6:35.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

smitch425 said:


> Love it! That yarn is the best! It's what I used for my son's wig last year...
> View attachment 193592


That's awesome!!! How did you make a wig!??   He technically needs a wig too but I have no idea how to go about it!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

ConnecticutFlea said:


> About wearing makeup.....I'm afraid it will just drip off my face with the sweat. I would love to hear from anyone who has worn makeup to the early October parties. Is there any type that's more likely to stay on?


http://www.graftobian.com/Setting-Spray_p_682.html worked for me for 10 hours straight. But if its extremely hot humid you will still need to do some touch ups.


----------



## beesly

rlk said:


> I was at the first party where they were the Dwarfs were expected to start meeting at 6:15, but there were delays to the meet setup.  The Dwarfs came out about 6:20ish. I know we met them at 6:35.



Do you remember what time you got in line?


----------



## gioiamama

beesly said:


> Do you remember what time you got in line?



We waited about 25 minutes after hallowishes fireworks on 9/8.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Is the only place for the pins at story book store? Not emporium or frontier pin shop? Looking for the reg party pins, not ap or sets.


----------



## smitch425

DisneyLove2015 said:


> That's awesome!!! How did you make a wig!??   He technically needs a wig too but I have no idea how to go about it!


I got off easy because it's just attached to his hat. I took a long, skinny strip of white felt and lined the yarn in long strips running perpendicular from the strip, and then put a second strip on top of the yarn. Then I made a second layer of yarn strips on top of that and put on another strip of felt. I pinned in and ran it through my sewing machine to hold it all together and then added Velcro to the strips and the inside of the hat. 

For a full wig, you could start with a thin white beanie/toboggan and try some hot glue.


----------



## rlk

beesly said:


> Do you remember what time you got in line?



I believe I got in line close to 5:30 and I had approximately 15 groups ahead of us. Reviewing my texts and pictures my husband & sons met me in line at 5:48 because we thought the Dwarfs were on there way out.


----------



## Pesky

When should we line up for Jack Sparrow?  As DS is dressing as him and we're all pirates, it's the only must do.  After that we do want to catch the Sanderson Sisters so when should we head over for that?  TIA!


----------



## yulilin3

@monique5  the jack ears are at Disney springs,  I'm here now,  plenty in main floor


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

4HOLIDAYS said:


> Is the only place for the pins at story book store? Not emporium or frontier pin shop? Looking for the reg party pins, not ap or sets.



Yes - that is the only place to buy the pins - Storybook circus store. They have all the party pins there.  You will get a sheet of paper to decide what you want before you get up to the front - depending how long the line is.


----------



## ammag

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> Yes - that is the only place to buy the pins - Storybook circus store. They have all the party pins there.  You will get a sheet of paper to decide what you want before you get up to the front - depending how long the line is.


Is there a shot of this list anywhere? Last year we went on Halloween and they were long gone!


----------



## *I'msoooBelle*

smitch425 said:


> I believe someone said they were out by 6:20.



Thanks!! I wonder if that had any impact on how long the waits are throughout the night.


----------



## monique5

yulilin3 said:


> @monique5  the jack ears are at Disney springs,  I'm here now,  plenty in main floor



@yulilin3 - not me, but now I'm thinking about them.


----------



## Cluelyss

WDWRook said:


> Is the Horsemen shot ONLY at the front gate, or do other photogs have it as well?


From what I've read, only at the front gate and only after 7.

Anyone know how long AFTER the party they stay out there?


----------



## yulilin3

monique5 said:


> @yulilin3 - not me, but now I'm thinking about them.


Oh, I thought it was you looking for them here to not  pay for shipping.


----------



## AngelDisney

gioiamama said:


> We just got home from a week stay and attended the 9/8 party. I was hesitant on the ticket cost for our group of 10 but the minute we entered the park I knew there was something magical in store. To anyone on the fence like I was. Book your tickets and go! It was a top highlight of our trip!



How likely is it for WDW to run MNSSHP during the Labour Day long weekend next year? It seems not to be very consistent with some years having it starting in mid-September. We will be there the last week of August in 2017 and have extended our stay to Sunday September 3, hoping to attend the party after reading about all the fun things happening at the party. Pixie dust!


----------



## KangaFan

Melissakay1q said:


> I arrived right around 4 for Thursday's party and the line was nothing. Couple minutes for bag check, a few people in front of me scanning tickets or bands, straight to a cast member for a bracelet and I was in. The whole thing maybe took 5 minutes.



Great thanks!


----------



## CyndiLouWho

gioiamama said:


> We just got home from a week stay and attended the 9/8 party. I was hesitant on the ticket cost for our group of 10 but the minute we entered the park I knew there was something magical in store. To anyone on the fence like I was. Book your tickets and go! It was a top highlight of our trip!


 We'll be there in 12 days. Finally caved and bought MNSSHP tickets today! No costumes for us though. We will be there for only 4 days & trying to go carry on only. Plus we're not telling DS until we get him up for the plane ride; making him get a costume now would require some splainin'


----------



## gioiamama

CyndiLouWho said:


> We'll be there in 12 days. Finally caved and bought MNSSHP tickets today! No costumes for us though. We will be there for only 4 days & trying to go carry on only. Plus we're not telling DS until we get him up for the plane ride; making him get a costume now would require some splainin'



How exciting! Enjoy and don't worry about the costume. We didn't wear one, my daughter wore a princess dress that we brought but there are many people who aren't dressed -- especially this early in the season. We actually ran into our lounge CM from the CR that night and he was dressed as a "tourist!" You could play up that one!


----------



## WDWRook

At the airport. Arriving at Poly by noon and party by 3:30.


----------



## Cait

I've never done any of the photo opportunities, and I wondered if we had to pay for Memory Maker to still get just a few shots at MNSSHP? I was hoping we could just roll up to the photo spots, and then pay for them as we go.


----------



## tink1957

There's a one day memory maker for $59 which would be cheaper than paying for the shots individually.


----------



## Cait

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

I work until 4pm today and then headed to the party! I honestly have no "plan" anymore. I know I need to buy a pin and get the SOTMK card, I want to see both parades, CTM, and Hallowishes, and I'd like to meet Jack & Sally, Lotso, and Jafar. I'll figure it out when I get there.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

ammag said:


> Is there a shot of this list anywhere? Last year we went on Halloween and they were long gone!



I am sure there is - this is the picture that we took of the first side.  It is a little blurry. I hope this helps.


----------



## Cappy Wynne

Those pins are awesome! Our party tickets are for Halloween. I sure hope they're not sold out.


----------



## renes

Cappy Wynne said:


> Those pins are awesome! Our party tickets are for Halloween. I sure hope they're not sold out.



Me too!


----------



## beesly

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I work until 4pm today and then headed to the party! I honestly have no "plan" anymore. I know I need to buy a pin and get the SOTMK card, I want to see both parades, CTM, and Hallowishes, and I'd like to meet Jack & Sally, Lotso, and Jafar. I'll figure it out when I get there.



Sounds like some semblance of a plan, at least. Have a great time!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Any candy reports regarding the Werther candy station? Where and what? Thanks!


----------



## GaryDis

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> I am sure there is - this is the picture that we took of the first side.  It is a little blurry. I hope this helps.


What's with those two "completer pins" at insane prices?  Are they selling boxes and frames with spaces for N pins, N-1 of which are sold at the regular price, and one at the astronomical price?


----------



## KangaFan

Had to share--it really pays to have an in-house artist.  Not at all biased, but I think DD14 did an awesome job of customizing our magic bands for MNSSHP! [GALLERY=]   [/GALLERY]


----------



## funkmaster

Hi all,

We're coming to Orlando from 24 Oct to 1 Nov, and our only visit to Disney is for MNSSHP on 27 Oct. I have bought tickets for 9 of us and they are all on my MDE. 

I would like to book FP+ for the 9 of us from 4pm until 6.30pm before we have our CP reservation for dinner.

We aren't staying at a Disney resort, do not have MagicBands or WDW tickets and our tickets are Print at Home so I have them all as pdf tickets.

At 30 days I'll be able to book FP+ but will the FP+ reservations be assigned to the paper pdf tickets that I will have to scan at the entrance to each attraction?

Thanks sooo much for any advice you can give me. The pressure is on me to deliver with two other families!


----------



## CyndiLouWho

gioiamama said:


> How exciting! Enjoy and don't worry about the costume. We didn't wear one, my daughter wore a princess dress that we brought but there are many people who aren't dressed -- especially this early in the season. We actually ran into our lounge CM from the CR that night and he was dressed as a "tourist!" You could play up that one!


 We did buy Disney Halloween themed shirts, so at least we have the theme. Lol. I think we'll keep the party a secret until we get there. We planned originally to be there for F&W, but have now added Halloween party.


----------



## HollyMD

@KangaFan those are amazing! She had a lot of talent


----------



## SPAM

My sister and I and a 1 year old will be going to the party on Oct 20th. We are planning on seeing the 1st parade somewhere in Frontierland. I know the 1st parade is the busier one but how far in advance would anyone suppose we could still get a good spot anywhere in Frontierland? We want to do trick or treating before the parade so we didn't want to stake out a spot too early. Any experience?


----------



## publix subs

GaryDis said:


> What's with those two "completer pins" at insane prices?  Are they selling boxes and frames with spaces for N pins, N-1 of which are sold at the regular price, and one at the astronomical price?


that price includes every pin at the party plus the completer pin exclusive to the set you buy. The $270 one comes with both completer pins and all the party pins in that frame. so i guess, yeah they're pretty astronomically priced lol


----------



## dragonfly57005

KangaFan said:


> Had to share--it really pays to have an in-house artist.  Not at all biased, but I think DD14 did an awesome job of customizing our magic bands for MNSSHP! [GALLERY=] View attachment 193758 View attachment 193759 [/GALLERY]



Those are impressive.

Loved the pin picture as well, DisneyFansInNYC. That is quite helpful!


----------



## GaryDis

publix subs said:


> that price includes every pin at the party plus the completer pin exclusive to the set you buy. The $270 one comes with both completer pins and all the party pins in that frame. so i guess, yeah they're pretty astronomically priced lol


But it's not quite so bad if it includes all the pins and not just the completer pin.  Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## brnrss34

Pesky said:


> When should we line up for Jack Sparrow?  As DS is dressing as him and we're all pirates, it's the only must do.  After that we do want to catch the Sanderson Sisters so when should we head over for that?  TIA!


 How late are you staying we saw him last year around 11:00 with 5 people ahead of us. He is a cool interacting meet.


----------



## Pesky

brnrss34 said:


> How late are you staying we saw him last year around 11:00 with 5 people ahead of us. He is a cool interacting meet.



That will entirely depend on the kids.  7 and 9 so I don't know how late they will go.


----------



## alisonslp

printed my tix for Oct 6. It lists a ticket # all of ours are sequential, in the 90's. Is that really the amount that has been sold? I know we are still a month away but that still seems like a really low number. Maybe it is the number that printed out tix?

Also, are they automatically added to our magicband? They are showing on my account. I will bring the paper tix just in case.

so we are set to go. Picked up ghoulish tees from walmart - we are not costume people. They have some halloween mickey shirts too in the ladies section


----------



## SPAM

alisonslp said:


> printed my tix for Oct 6. It lists a ticket # all of ours are sequential, in the 90's. Is that really the amount that has been sold? I know we are still a month away but that still seems like a really low number. Maybe it is the number that printed out tix?
> 
> Also, are they automatically added to our magicband? They are showing on my account. I will bring the paper tix just in case.


I'm going Oct 20th and ours say 50/51 bought a month ago


----------



## alisonslp

oh, and I Tried FP+. got space mountain and buzz. Those were the only major ones we wanted to go on besides thunder mountain (FP+ not working?) and dwarf train (none left). It is really hard to schedule them since you can't overlap them. I could only fit 2


----------



## mdb78

alisonslp said:


> oh, and I Tried FP+. got space mountain and buzz. Those were the only major ones we wanted to go on besides thunder mountain (FP+ not working?) and dwarf train (none left). It is really hard to schedule them since you can't overlap them. I could only fit 2



I think thunder mountain will still be closed for refurbishments at that time


----------



## WDWRook

Grrr. Our Amazon Prime Pantry order which was scheduled to arrive on the 9th is delayed until the 13th. We leave the morning of the 15th. Not doing Amazon again. 

Otherwise so far so good.  Room was ready before we arrived. Poly is great. Not too hot.


----------



## mickey1968

KangaFan said:


> Had to share--it really pays to have an in-house artist.  Not at all biased, but I think DD14 did an awesome job of customizing our magic bands for MNSSHP! [GALLERY=] View attachment 193758 View attachment 193759 [/GALLERY]


Those are awesome!!! Great work!!


----------



## monique5

alisonslp said:


> oh, and I Tried FP+. got space mountain and buzz. Those were the only major ones we wanted to go on besides thunder mountain (FP+ not working?) and dwarf train (none left). It is really hard to schedule them since you can't overlap them. I could only fit 2



BTMRR - Closed for refurb until November 18th
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/rehab.htm


----------



## skuttle

alisonslp said:


> printed my tix for Oct 6. It lists a ticket # all of ours are sequential, in the 90's. Is that really the amount that has been sold? I know we are still a month away but that still seems like a really low number. Maybe it is the number that printed out tix?n





SPAM said:


> I'm going Oct 20th and ours say 50/51 bought a month ago



I bought our five tickets in July for October 6th and ours are 641-645.


----------



## alisonslp

skuttle said:


> I bought our five tickets in July for October 6th and ours are 641-645.


thanks.  Could be that we are DVC and they count them separately.


----------



## siskaren

alisonslp said:


> Also, are they automatically added to our magicband? They are showing on my account. I will bring the paper tix just in case.



Nothing is "on" a Magic Band - they're just a means to access what's in your MDE account. Since your tickets are showing in your account, you're good to go.


----------



## megster1123

skuttle said:


> I bought our five tickets in July for October 6th and ours are 641-645.



Are you able to tell that number from the plastic tickets? I don't see anything on mine that could indicate that.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Anyone going tonight and going to the Dessert party?   Can't wait to hear reviews from more people.


----------



## SPAM

megster1123 said:


> Are you able to tell that number from the plastic tickets? I don't see anything on mine that could indicate that.


Mine was on my plastic tickets it's on the back on the right next to the date of purchase.


----------



## skuttle

megster1123 said:


> Are you able to tell that number from the plastic tickets? I don't see anything on mine that could indicate that.





SPAM said:


> Mine was on my plastic tickets it's on the back on the right next to the date of purchase.



Yep, mine is by the date on the back of the card, bottom right. Took me forever to find it though!


----------



## megster1123

skuttle said:


> Yep, mine is by the date on the back of the card, bottom right. Took me forever to find it though!


Oh geeze now that you say that it's clear as day lol

I'm no help in the matter anyway, we bought ours on the first day available. FWIW I have 108-111 for Oct 6th


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

I explained the ticket numbering earlier in the thread, I can do it again!

Tickets have a date, site, station, and number. At any given station, the number is just the number of tickets issued so far that day at that station. If I sold a MNSSHP ticket today as my 103rd ticket on my station, it would be #103. It's got nothing to do with how many party tickets have been sold or what day they've been sold for.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

siskaren said:


> Nothing is "on" a Magic Band - they're just a means to access what's in your MDE account. Since your tickets are showing in your account, you're good to go.


Mine are showing in MDE, but the email I got says you must print the tickets from the attached PDF. So I don't really need to print them?


----------



## mdb78

CyndiLouWho said:


> Mine are showing in MDE, but the email I got says you must print the tickets from the attached PDF. So I don't really need to print them?



I would still print and bring them just in case


----------



## siskaren

CyndiLouWho said:


> Mine are showing in MDE, but the email I got says you must print the tickets from the attached PDF. So I don't really need to print them?



You would only have to print them if you didn't have a Magic Band.


----------



## MinnieMSue

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I explained the ticket numbering earlier in the thread, I can do it again!
> 
> Tickets have a date, site, station, and number. At any given station, the number is just the number of tickets issued so far that day at that station. If I sold a MNSSHP ticket today as my 103rd ticket on my station, it would be #103. It's got nothing to do with how many party tickets have been sold or what day they've been sold for.



I figured it had to be something like that since I bought our tickets in July for end of September and they were numbered 5 and 6. I wish it was tickets sold to a particular party lol.


----------



## skuttle

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I explained the ticket numbering earlier in the thread, I can do it again!
> 
> Tickets have a date, site, station, and number. At any given station, the number is just the number of tickets issued so far that day at that station. If I sold a MNSSHP ticket today as my 103rd ticket on my station, it would be #103. It's got nothing to do with how many party tickets have been sold or what day they've been sold for.



Wow!  Then our person was quite busy since our tickets are numbered in the 600s!


----------



## alisonslp

siskaren said:


> Nothing is "on" a Magic Band - they're just a means to access what's in your MDE account. Since your tickets are showing in your account, you're good to go.



Thanks. and yes, I knew nothing is actually "on" the magicband. A better wording would have been "connected to". I just don't want to get to the park and not be able to get in because I didn't do something like linking. So as long as they are showing on my account and the magicbands are on the same account, I'm good. Thanks again.


----------



## smitch425

Working on our MNSSHP clothes tonight. All he needs is his hat.


----------



## ammag

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> I am sure there is - this is the picture that we took of the first side.  It is a little blurry. I hope this helps.


Thank you so much!,, hope I can get one this year


----------



## Melissa_E

In 30 days we'll be at MNSSHP!


----------



## princesshaley

Hi, We will be going to the MNSSHP and one day at HS. Can I purchase 2 separate one day memory makers? We do not have our tickets yet, so do I have to wait until we are there? I did not see the option on the app. Thanks for the help!


----------



## gabbyrodman

We won park hoppers at a golf outing so I just called and they linked them.  A couple questions-we don't have magic bands, will I need to go to guest services first?  I have barcodes printed on paper and that's what she linked to my account. The best day for us to use them is the morning after mnsshp, will we be too tired?


----------



## Cluelyss

princesshaley said:


> Hi, We will be going to the MNSSHP and one day at HS. Can I purchase 2 separate one day memory makers? We do not have our tickets yet, so do I have to wait until we are there? I did not see the option on the app. Thanks for the help!


Once you have a photo taken, you'll see the option to purchase the one-day MM in the app.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

ammag said:


> Thank you so much!,, hope I can get one this year



You are very welcome.  I hope so too.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

KangaFan said:


> Had to share--it really pays to have an in-house artist.  Not at all biased, but I think DD14 did an awesome job of customizing our magic bands for MNSSHP! [GALLERY=] View attachment 193758 View attachment 193759 [/GALLERY]



These are great.  Our 14 year old daughter paints our Magicbands as well.  I don't have any drawing talents but she does and loves to do it. Your DD did a great job - have fun!


----------



## princesshaley

Cluelyss said:


> Once you have a photo taken, you'll see the option to purchase the one-day MM in the app.


Can I do this for each day? Thanks again!


----------



## CyndiLouWho

siskaren said:


> You would only have to print them if you didn't have a Magic Band.


We have Magic bands from previous trips which are still active.  I might just print them anyway. Would be a disaster to arrive & find out that we can't get in.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

The party is pretty dead tonight to be honest my bucket is full - the characters all had slow short lines and the fireworks and stage show I could get great viewing with ease


----------



## princessdi

CampbellzSoup said:


> The party is pretty dead tonight to be honest my bucket is full - the characters all had slow short lines and the fireworks and stage show I could get great viewing with ease


Any sign of thebig bad wolf??


----------



## monique5

CampbellzSoup said:


> The party is pretty dead tonight to be honest my bucket is full - the characters all had slow short lines and the fireworks and stage show I could get great viewing with ease



That's great for you! If only that would hold true for my party night.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

smitch425 said:


> Working on our MNSSHP clothes tonight. All he needs is his hat. View attachment 193886



So lucky to have a cute happy family


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Had a fantastic party tonight.  I love early September parties.  Crowds were what I remember from early Sept 2014.  Some isolated hot spots at times but nothing bad at all. Walked up to the first parade and had a decent spot a few folks back (not great, but passable holding DS).  Second parade was dead.  You could have walked right into the hub at fireworks time and had a great view.  We popped a squat in the old Wishes FP area (west side) and sat the whole time.  

Rode 7DMT twice with no more than a 10-15 minute wait each (was posted at 20).  

Didn't do any characters but did peak at the dwarves around 11:10ish and there were maybe 20-30 people in line.  

Very much a fan of the bypass entrance for partygoers.  I think that works very well.  

Candy areas seemed a bit more plentiful than prior years (?) and very effecient.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Went to tonight's party with the couple other lucky DISers that chimed in, haven't seen a party that dead in years.

We took a bus from Pop and ended up having to wait 25 minutes, so we arrived a bit past 4.  Went straight to Jack and Sally, they came out at 5 we were done at 5:20.  There was a lot of chaos while waiting, some people near the front kept adding a lot of people to their group and guests behind them were not happy and had a manager come over.  Not sure how it was resolved.

That was our longest wait of the night.  

We ate, then saw Merida with a 5 minute wait, then 3rd group for the Tweedles at 6:40.  Tweedles didn't come out, just got picture with the Queen of Hearts.  

Saw numerous CMs checking wristbands.  CMs formed a wall on Main Street before the first parade and checked everyone's band and herded the bandless to the exit.

Saw Zero popcorn bucket in Tomorrowland near Space.

We then met the ducks and Minnie, there were a few costume malfunctions with them so we waited maybe 20 minutes.

We got tons of candy, Peeps were near Splash.  Root beer barrels in the line for Gaston.  Treat stations inside Tiki Room and Stitch.  Seemed like fewer candy stations than past years.

Saw the first parade at the train station, front row spot at 8:20.  Like I said, barely any crowds.

Headless Horseman magic shot right past the entrance in front of the train station (before you go under the tracks to enter Main Street).  

Ended up meeting:  Jack and Sally, Merida, Queen of Hearts, Daisy, Donald, Minnie, Belle and Gaston (best meet of the night, Belle's reactions to Gaston are just priceless, DO NOT MISS THIS MEET), Jack Sparrow, Jafar, Snow White (saw her while waiting for parade, she was standing by herself waiting for people).  We got super lucky and tried the Tweedles again at 20 til midnight, got right in line and waited behind only 2 groups.  Then was able to walk up to Alice and Mad Hatter behind one group.  

We did 2 rides, HM during the second parade.  It was just us and one other very scared group.  Was also able to walk right onto Peter Pan at 11:20.  

Saw the midnight Hocus Pocus show.  

Watched the fireworks from the old FP area, everyone sat and it was very nice.

Probably the most fun I've had at a party in years, having low crowds really helps.  I still wish there were more characters to meet, I also have no idea why they have Snow White on the schedule and she just stands there by herself when they could have any number of villains instead.


----------



## Ruth B

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Had a fantastic party tonight.  I love early September parties.  Crowds were what I remember from early Sept 2014.  Some isolated hot spots at times but nothing bad at all. Walked up to the first parade and had a decent spot a few folks back (not great, but passable holding DS).  Second parade was dead.  You could have walked right into the hub at fireworks time and had a great view.  We popped a squat in the old Wishes FP area (west side) and sat the whole time.
> 
> Rode 7DMT twice with no more than a 10-15 minute wait each (was posted at 20).
> 
> Didn't do any characters but did peak at the dwarves around 11:10ish and there were maybe 20-30 people in line.
> 
> Very much a fan of the bypass entrance for partygoers.  I think that works very well.
> 
> Candy areas seemed a bit more plentiful than prior years (?) and very effecient.



What is the bypass entrance? Thanks


----------



## snowybelle

Wow, this might be the only place in the world where you will read...

"Oh man, that party was SO dead. It was AWESOME!!!"

Thanks for the reports, all


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Root Beer barrels at Gaston's = YAY!!!! Werther candy anywhere? Love peeps, too. 
Looking forward to magic shots - 
Looking forward to the 20th!!!!


----------



## alisonslp

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I explained the ticket numbering earlier in the thread, I can do it again!
> 
> Tickets have a date, site, station, and number. At any given station, the number is just the number of tickets issued so far that day at that station. If I sold a MNSSHP ticket today as my 103rd ticket on my station, it would be #103. It's got nothing to do with how many party tickets have been sold or what day they've been sold for.


thanks! the thread is SOOO long it is hard to keep up with it. But I suppose I should have done a search of it first.


----------



## GaryDis

Ruth B said:


> What is the bypass entrance? Thanks


If you search this thread only (not the entire forum) for the word bypass, you'll find the previous discussion and links to maps.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

princessdi said:


> Any sign of thebig bad wolf??



He is not meeting at the parties, sorry.  Would be nice if he was.  He wasn't even in the parade.


----------



## jessrose18

thanks for all the party updates!!!  from reports it seems meeting jack and sally right away saves a lot of valuable party time.  I am going dressed as sally, I was going to change in bathroom at 7 since it involves tights, wig, makeup and then meet them later.  However, now I think I will come fully dressed at 4 and hop in line at 4;30 I just hope its not too hot!  Thanks again for all the tips!!!!!


----------



## mdb78

Ruth B said:


> What is the bypass entrance? Thanks


It's behind the shops on Main Street on the right hand side, so just keep to your right after walking past Town Square theater after entering MK.


----------



## tinkerbella16

Went to my first MNSSHP on Thursday 9/8 and it was amazing!!! I usually go in November and always go to MVMCP. The Halloween party was so much fun! It wasn't sold out and mostly everything was a walk on and the lines for characters weren't long at all. The Haunted Mansion was awesome with the ghost on the lawn. I stopped to see her more than once and she was so funny! I love all of the fog at the train station and HM. I got a spot for the first parade at 8pm in Frontierland. I like to watch from there, since the parade route starts there and I can enjoy the rides right after. Hallowishes was awesome! Probably my favorite fireworks I have ever seen, and even better than Holiday Wishes. I stayed until the very end. Time sure does fly when you're having fun. We are going back next September and I definitely want to do the party again! This was my solo night, to enjoy the park by myself since the rest of my group did not want to attend since we had a toddler who would definitely not make it that late at night. We did HDDR at 4pm, and I took the boat back to MK afterwards and got there around 6pm, with plenty of time before the party started. 

Can't wait to go again!


----------



## MinnieMSue

These last party reviews all sound amazing. So hope it isn't very busy end of the month when we go although I suspect it will be more crowded. Glad everyone is having a great time!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

So, the crazy Disney fan that I am just planned a spontaneous trip out to WDW for next week.  There is a party on the 20th, and I really want to do it since I have never done a holiday party.  However, my Dad and I don't usually celebrate Halloween anymore, therefore we don't like to dress up.  Is it still fun to go and not dress up? Are most of the people there dressed up or do a lot of people just go to enjoy the party without dressing up? We don't want to feel out of place. Thanks for any info.


----------



## alliecat523

I would say there are most non-costumed people than those that dress up. A lot of family t-shirts with Halloween themes (Mickey outline with name underneath)


----------



## yulilin3

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> So, the crazy Disney fan that I am just planned a spontaneous trip out to WDW for next week.  There is a party on the 20th, and I really want to do it since I have never done a holiday party.  However, my Dad and I don't usually celebrate Halloween anymore, therefore we don't like to dress up.  Is it still fun to go and not dress up? Are most of the people there dressed up or do a lot of people just go to enjoy the party without dressing up? We don't want to feel out of place. Thanks for any info.


we've gone to the party plenty of times and never dress up, you won't feel out of place.


----------



## Disneylover99

We had so much fun at the first party, we're thinking about  flying down for another party.


----------



## tinkerbella16

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> So, the crazy Disney fan that I am just planned a spontaneous trip out to WDW for next week.  There is a party on the 20th, and I really want to do it since I have never done a holiday party.  However, my Dad and I don't usually celebrate Halloween anymore, therefore we don't like to dress up.  Is it still fun to go and not dress up? Are most of the people there dressed up or do a lot of people just go to enjoy the party without dressing up? We don't want to feel out of place. Thanks for any info.


I did not dress up, mainly because I did not want to be in that heat with a full costume on. I did wear a themed tank top that said "Lets go trick or treat down Main Street." There were a lot of people dressed up and not dressed up. It is all just as much fun. I thought it was so much fun just seeing everyones costumes through the night.


----------



## tinkerpea

We are so excited to do another Halloween party, ( missed last year's as went to Disney in may) 
I really want to dress up again however husband would like a break, as I normally make him dress up lol he has been jack sparrow twice and Peter pan twice " tights and all "lol 
My boys are 11,11,14 and while the twins would dress up they also are happy to go in Halloween tshirts.
I've been Tinkerbell twice her winter outfit and normal one and Cinderella in her pink dress! I wanted to go as Alice this year, as I think I'll be too old next year....
Although hubby says I still look 21 haha.
 Feel like Halloween tshirts will be a let down, when I see everyone else dressed up, hubby has the flashing light Mickey top and two other disney Halloween Tees.he just doesn't want to be too hot as it's early October! I was wondering about letting the twins do pirate league? But it's probably booked up by now.
Sorry for long rant I'm just a little lost this year and we leave in two wks lol


----------



## Disneymom1126

tinkerpea said:


> We are so excited to do another Halloween party, ( missed last year's as went to Disney in may)
> I really want to dress up again however husband would like a break, as I normally make him dress up lol he has been jack sparrow twice and Peter pan twice " tights and all "lol
> My boys are 11,11,14 and while the twins would dress up they also are happy to go in Halloween tshirts.
> I've been Tinkerbell twice her winter outfit and normal one and Cinderella in her pink dress! I wanted to go as Alice this year, as I think I'll be too old next year....
> Although hubby says I still look 21 haha.
> Feel like Halloween tshirts will be a let down, when I see everyone else dressed up, hubby has the flashing light Mickey top and two other disney Halloween Tees.he just doesn't want to be too hot as it's early October! I was wondering about letting the twins do pirate league? But it's probably booked up by now.
> Sorry for long rant I'm just a little lost this year and we leave in two wks lol



I say if you want to dress up, dress up!  Same goes for your boys - if they want to, great!  If not, great!  You will have fun either way, but don't let the naysayers spoil your fun


----------



## FoxC63

siskaren said:


> You would only have to print them if you didn't have a Magic Band.



Technically this is true, however crazy things happen to magic bands and then you get pulled aside to have a CM work on it which might take awhile ... so if you just print them and take them with you all that craziness and wasted park time can be avoided.  I always recommend you bring your printed voucher or plastic ticket just in case.


----------



## garthbarth1

smitch425 said:


> After being so disappointed that there is no new MNSSHP bucket this year, this helps take the sting out of it...
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2016/09/refillable-popcorn-available-at-wdw.html?m=1


Can you take the refillable bucket into the Halloween party and use it then?


----------



## garthbarth1

megster1123 said:


> This seems like a really silly question - but are there a lot of people/kids at the party in costumes that are _not_ disney themed?  My MIL just bought my daughter this totally awesome Bat Girl costume and then casually dropped the suggestion bomb that "it would just be so perfect for the party..."  But I don't want my daughter to feel out of place and I haven't seen a lot of mention of non-disney costumes.


This is our 10th party this year, and we have never done a Disney theme! Hope that helps!!


----------



## CyndiLouWho

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> So, the crazy Disney fan that I am just planned a spontaneous trip out to WDW for next week.  There is a party on the 20th, and I really want to do it since I have never done a holiday party.  However, my Dad and I don't usually celebrate Halloween anymore, therefore we don't like to dress up.  Is it still fun to go and not dress up? Are most of the people there dressed up or do a lot of people just go to enjoy the party without dressing up? We don't want to feel out of place. Thanks for any info.


 We will be there next week (MNSSHP on 23rd) and won't be in costume. Never been before but the thought of lugging & wearing a costume in the heat is not attractive to me.  Plus trying to find a costume for DS has it challenges. So we just have Halloween themed t-shirts.  Plus I found one that says "Halloween? I thought you said HalloWINE" for F&W.  Maybe we'll see you there


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Yeah it's way way too hot to wear any kind of nice costume.  I wish and love the effort for those who do!


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

tinkerpea said:


> We are so excited to do another Halloween party, ( missed last year's as went to Disney in may)
> I really want to dress up again however husband would like a break, as I normally make him dress up lol he has been jack sparrow twice and Peter pan twice " tights and all "lol
> My boys are 11,11,14 and while the twins would dress up they also are happy to go in Halloween tshirts.
> I've been Tinkerbell twice her winter outfit and normal one and Cinderella in her pink dress! I wanted to go as Alice this year, as I think I'll be too old next year....



First off - you are never too old. If you want to dress up go for it.

Also secondly, you are my inspiration I've been trying to convince my boyfriend to dress as Peter Pan (tights and all) to match me as Tinkerbell and he is not having it. We've compromised at John Darling (because apparently a night shirt is acceptable but tights are too much...)


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

OldSchoolReasons said:


> First off - you are never too old. If you want to dress up go for it.
> 
> Also secondly, you are my inspiration I've been trying to convince my boyfriend to dress as Peter Pan (tights and all) to match me as Tinkerbell and he is not having it. We've compromised at John Darling (because apparently a night shirt is acceptable but tights are too much...)


Haha!

I also agree, never too old to dress up!  Or course, I might be biased because we love dressing up for the parties and I'm 41 and my husband is 50.


----------



## GaryDis

OldSchoolReasons said:


> We've compromised at John Darling (because apparently a night shirt is acceptable but tights are too much...)


A certain generation of men has been raised with the belief that the portion of their body between their hips and knees must be kept shrouded in baggy clothing. A nightshirt qualifies for that purpose. You'll have a difficult time convincing them otherwise.


----------



## poppinspal

FoxC63 said:


> Technically this is true, however crazy things happen to magic bands and then you get pulled aside to have a CM work on it which might take awhile ... so if you just print them and take them with you all that craziness and wasted park time can be avoided.  I always recommend you bring your printed voucher or plastic ticket just in case.



When we went to the party last year we had this exact problem. Got there and couldn't get into the party because the tickets weren't showing. My mom didn't have the printed voucher so she needed the credit card she bought them on to help them find them. It took well over an hour for the process and threw a serious wrench in our party plans. We leave in a month and already have the voucher printed just in case because we don't want more wasted party time this year. My nieces had a great time last year but we missed some things we wanted them to see.


----------



## RoadTripFanatic

My BFF and I went to the party last week for our first time!  It was amazing.  The Hocus Pocus show was great.  We actually watched it twice.  The fireworks are by far the best I've seen at Disney.  It was a lot of fun.


----------



## rosysubmarine

Out of curiosity, where can you print out your tickets? I received mine in the mail a few months ago and... I -think- I know where they are, but... um... a-anyway, having them printed out would be very helpful.


----------



## IrishNYC

@michelepa where did you get your Jack shirt, or did you make it? DH wants us to go as Jack, Sally, and Zero next year, but he'll be way too hot in long pants and a jacket, so I've had my eye out for exactly that kind of shirt.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

poppinspal said:


> When we went to the party last year we had this exact problem. Got there and couldn't get into the party because the tickets weren't showing. My mom didn't have the printed voucher so she needed the credit card she bought them on to help them find them. It took well over an hour for the process and threw a serious wrench in our party plans. We leave in a month and already have the voucher printed just in case because we don't want more wasted party time this year. My nieces had a great time last year but we missed some things we wanted them to see.



Printing now


----------



## Cluelyss

rosysubmarine said:


> Out of curiosity, where can you print out your tickets? I received mine in the mail a few months ago and... I -think- I know where they are, but... um... a-anyway, having them printed out would be very helpful.


When you purchased them, there should have been an option to print at home or receive via USPS. If you had them mailed, you wouldn't have the option to print (at least, I didn't).


----------



## rosysubmarine

Cluelyss said:


> When you purchased them, there should have been an option to print at home or receive via USPS. If you had them mailed, you wouldn't have the option to print (at least, I didn't).


Thanks for the info, here's hoping I find them before the trip!


----------



## Malia78

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Went to tonight's party with the couple other lucky DISers that chimed in, haven't seen a party that dead in years.



Thanks for the report!  I'll see how it compares in a couple weeks.


----------



## Cluelyss

Can anyone report back when the line for the dwarfs starts forming? We had planned to line up at 5:30 when we thought they stated meeting at 7....now that they have been coming out by 6:20, wondering if we need to adjust our plans? TIA!


----------



## dawn8179

I posted these bigger in the costume thread. I didn't fix my hair, but will post pics on the costume thread after the party. I'm trying to get clothes washed so I can pack. I'm so excited for my 4 year old's first MNSSHP.


----------



## beesly

Cluelyss said:


> Can anyone report back when the line for the dwarfs starts forming? We had planned to line up at 5:30 when we thought they stated meeting at 7....now that they have been coming out by 6:20, wondering if we need to adjust our plans? TIA!



From a few pages back:


rlk said:


> I was at the first party where they were the Dwarfs were expected to start meeting at 6:15, but there were delays to the meet setup.  The Dwarfs came out about 6:20ish. I know we met them at 6:35.





rlk said:


> I believe I got in line close to 5:30 and I had approximately 15 groups ahead of us. Reviewing my texts and pictures my husband & sons met me in line at 5:48 because we thought the Dwarfs were on there way out.


----------



## Cluelyss

beesly said:


> From a few pages back:


Thanks for reposting. This is the only dwarf report I've seen here....hoping others can confirm these times!!


----------



## Eoywin

Are any parties sold out this year so far?

We are going to the October 4th party 

I got physical card tickets for my MNSSHP tickets - possibly because I use a TA. I linked them to MDE account so I could make some after 4 pm before 7 pm fastpasses but I'm paranoid so I'll have the physical tickets with me as well.


----------



## mdb78

Eoywin said:


> Are any parties sold out this year so far?
> 
> We are going to the October 4th party
> 
> I got physical card tickets for my MNSSHP tickets - possibly because I use a TA. I linked them to MDE account so I could make some after 4 pm before 7 pm fastpasses but I'm paranoid so I'll have the physical tickets with me as well.



No reports yet on sold out parties. Some think they may have raised the amount of tickets they're selling, but I think the increase in prices this year is the reason.


----------



## AquaDame

Wow really surprised Halloween hasn't sold out!


----------



## dmc6469

Eoywin said:


> I got physical card tickets for my MNSSHP tickets - possibly because I use a TA. I linked them to MDE account so I could make some after 4 pm before 7 pm fastpasses but I'm paranoid so I'll have the physical tickets with me as well.



That's what I'm doing.  I did that last year at the Christmas party; had my physical ticket in my hand but scanned my MB.  It was on my MB after all and all was good, so I just threw the ticket away


----------



## smitch425

For anyone going to the party soon, check the popcorn stand near Liberty Tree Tavern. I've seen a vampire bucket that is NOT last year's bucket, and my source says it was purchased there. Please report back!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

smitch425 said:


> For anyone going to the party soon, check the popcorn stand near Liberty Tree Tavern. I've seen a vampire bucket that is NOT last year's bucket, and my source says it was purchased there. Please report back!


What does it look like?


----------



## michelepa

IrishNYC said:


> @michelepa where did you get your Jack shirt, or did you make it? DH wants us to go as Jack, Sally, and Zero next year, but he'll be way too hot in long pants and a jacket, so I've had my eye out for exactly that kind of shirt.


 I got it on amazon, also bought some great jack gloves but forgot to wear them





 Nightmare Before Christmas Jack Skellington Costume Adult T-shirt Tee (Medium, Black) 
Sold by: Coast City Styles


----------



## RAPstar

Just wanted to confirm something I read: you can get the pumpkin spice cupcake at BOG? We're eating there at 5:30. If not I'll try to swing by right at 5 to try and get one.


----------



## MGD2007

Eoywin said:


> Are any parties sold out this year so far?
> 
> We are going to the October 4th party
> 
> I got physical card tickets for my MNSSHP tickets - possibly because I use a TA. I linked them to MDE account so I could make some after 4 pm before 7 pm fastpasses but I'm paranoid so I'll have the physical tickets with me as well.




So you can use your party tickets to make fastpasses between 4 and 7?  I linked my party ticket to my account, but am unable to make fastpasses. I've been googling all day, and can't seem to get a straight answer.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gmadvm

We haven't been to disney since fast pass+ came into being.  We have plastic tickets for the party but we don't have a magic band.  Do I need to get those too?  I was hoping to get fast passes from 4-6:30 for party day but I don't know what I'm going to hook them to.  I do have an MDE account and the party tickets are already linked there.


----------



## Cluelyss

gmadvm said:


> We haven't been to disney since fast pass+ came into being.  We have plastic tickets for the party but we don't have a magic band.  Do I need to get those too?  I was hoping to get fast passes from 4-6:30 for party day but I don't know what I'm going to hook them to.  I do have an MDE account and the party tickets are already linked there.


No, you do not need a MB, you will just scan your plastic ticket for FPs.


----------



## Cluelyss

MGD2007 said:


> So you can use your party tickets to make fastpasses between 4 and 7?  I linked my party ticket to my account, but am unable to make fastpasses. I've been googling all day, and can't seem to get a straight answer.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Rumors are they are limiting the ability to schedule FPs on party tickets, so if you purchased or linked your ticket recently, you may be unable to under the new process. But yes, it has historically worked.


----------



## bryana

smitch425 said:


> For anyone going to the party soon, check the popcorn stand near Liberty Tree Tavern. I've seen a vampire bucket that is NOT last year's bucket, and my source says it was purchased there. Please report back!



If nobody reports back after tonight, I will check on friday.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Waited 10 minutes - totally worth it!


----------



## Claire&TheBoys

MGD2007 said:


> So you can use your party tickets to make fastpasses between 4 and 7?  I linked my party ticket to my account, but am unable to make fastpasses. I've been googling all day, and can't seem to get a straight answer.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



I was able to make FP+ reservations.  We only have a 1-day ticket and made FP+ reservations for Saturday 9/24, then I added the party ticket and made ones for Sunday 9/25.  I was not able to make 3 because I couldn't get the ones I wanted at 3:30/4:30/5:30.  There were none available past 5:30 for anything.

I'm not sure what advice I could give you, because it worked pretty seamlessly for me; I entered the tickets and pulled up the FP+ and added them easily.  I'm not sure why it didn't work for you.  I do have an on-site reservation for the whole weekend, but only have the 1-day ticket, and the party ticket.  I made them about 3 weeks out.


----------



## KCMiller

Can anyone attending the party this week tell me what time Columbia Harbour House serves dinner until?  We'd love to eat there, but were hoping they'd be open late, so we could have a bite around 10pm (we're eating dinner at CP at 4pm).

TIA,

KC


----------



## smitch425

KCMiller said:


> Can anyone attending the party this week tell me what time Columbia Harbour House serves dinner until?  We'd love to eat there, but were hoping they'd be open late, so we could have a bite around 10pm (we're eating dinner at CP at 4pm).
> 
> TIA,
> 
> KC


From post 1 of this thread...


----------



## CampbellzSoup

MGD2007 said:


> So you can use your party tickets to make fastpasses between 4 and 7?  I linked my party ticket to my account, but am unable to make fastpasses. I've been googling all day, and can't seem to get a straight answer.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



Did you reach your 30 day window yet...?


----------



## smitch425

prettypatchesmsu said:


> What does it look like?


Sorry for the delay. I wanted to get permission from the person who posted it first.


----------



## HatboxHaint

RAPstar said:


> Just wanted to confirm something I read: you can get the pumpkin spice cupcake at BOG? We're eating there at 5:30. If not I'll try to swing by right at 5 to try and get one.



I don't think you could swing by since it's TS by then.


----------



## HatboxHaint

smitch425 said:


> Sorry for the delay. I wanted to get permission from the person who posted it first.
> 
> View attachment 194360


----------



## FoxC63

smitch425 said:


> For anyone going to the party soon, check the popcorn stand near Liberty Tree Tavern. I've seen a vampire bucket that is NOT last year's bucket, and my source says it was purchased there. Please report back!





prettypatchesmsu said:


> What does it look like?



Yep, just saw this picture of the Revised Vampire Mickey PCB. According to Disney Park Blog the one on the bottom was being released at Disneyland. Still nothing too exciting, don't really need two Vampire Mickey PCB.
Link:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2016/09/spellbinding-sweets-and-treats-your-guide-to-eats-during-halloween-time-at-the-disneyland-resort/


----------



## smitch425

FoxC63 said:


> Yep, just saw this picture of the Revised Vampire Mickey PCB. According to Disney Park Blog the one on the bottom was being released at Disneyland. Still nothing too exciting, don't really need two Vampire Mickey PCB.
> Link:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2016/09/spellbinding-sweets-and-treats-your-guide-to-eats-during-halloween-time-at-the-disneyland-resort/
> 
> View attachment 194366
> 
> View attachment 194367


Last year DL got their shipment first, but the one I posted above was purchased at WDW. I'd rather it be an all new design altogether, but I'll take what I can get. Lol


----------



## FoxC63

smitch425 said:


> Last year DL got their shipment first, but the one I posted above was purchased at WDW. I'd rather it be an all new design altogether, but I'll take what I can get. Lol



Yes I understand it was purchased at WDW. 

I too wish it was a completely new design instead of a color change, so I'll be passing on this.


----------



## dmc6469

smitch425 said:


> Sorry for the delay. I wanted to get permission from the person who posted it first.
> 
> View attachment 194360


I LOVE it!


----------



## Ryan2016

hello all

My wife and I booked the Hallowishes dessert party on October 11th and are probably going to cancel it

We have done other dessert parties before and enjoyed them but after reading some reviews and thinking about it we don't want to use up that much of the party time.

I am just posting this to see if someone else could use the slot?

I don't know how long it takes to cancel a reservation and have someone else find it but if you want to try and you want to go to the dessert party let me know.

It was a party of two on oct 11th

Cheers!


----------



## Reddog1134

Disney posted a video about costume guidelines.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2016/09/fun-guide-to-disney-parks-costume-guidelines/


----------



## IrishNYC

michelepa said:


> I got it on amazon, also bought some great jack gloves but forgot to wear them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightmare Before Christmas Jack Skellington Costume Adult T-shirt Tee (Medium, Black)
> Sold by: Coast City Styles


Thanks!


----------



## jeremy1002

Backside of Magic podcast that came out today discussed party touring strategy and other tips.


----------



## teddygurl28

Here now!  It's pouring. Still. Thunder and lightening. Ankle deep puddles everywhere.  I don't mind the rain. It's just tough with a 2yr old in a stroller. I don't think we will be able to make the Second parade


----------



## Cluelyss

CampbellzSoup said:


> Waited 10 minutes - totally worth it!


LOVE!!!! What time did you line up?


----------



## FoxC63

PT Cruiser

I went to Better Health yesterday and saw this fun looking PT Cruiser *** decked out in skulls and bones.  Just spreading the love


----------



## FoxC63

teddygurl28 said:


> Here now!  It's pouring. Still. Thunder and lightening. Ankle deep puddles everywhere.  I don't mind the rain. It's just tough with a 2yr old in a stroller. I don't think we will be able to make the Second parade



Oh nooo!  I'm so sorry this is happening


----------



## teddygurl28

FoxC63 said:


> Oh nooo!  I'm so sorry this is happening


They are refunding or offering tickets for another party.  Stinker because Tuesday's are quiet! But we will try Friday


----------



## atykay

So I've read that the parades/ shows will be rescheduled or delayed for rain sometimes. How do you know how long it's delayed for? Do they announce it in the park? Weather like tonight would be our worst case scenario. We are going 10/4.


----------



## garthbarth1

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> I am sure there is - this is the picture that we took of the first side.  It is a little blurry. I hope this helps.


Thanks for sharing! What is the third one in from the left? A jack o lantern?


----------



## dragonfly57005

teddygurl28 said:


> They are refunding or offering tickets for another party.  Stinker because Tuesday's are quiet! But we will try Friday



Curious about this.
I'm worried about the rain on the night we are going. It is early enough in the trip that we could be bumped to another night of our trip.

I love hearing about the short lines at the characters!
And more importantly, you didn't need to line up an hour before the parade!!


----------



## daisyduck73

Here now, pouring rain, thunder, lightening, characters going in due to lightening,  no photopass people for magic shots. Not sure if there will be a second parade or fireworks.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

daisyduck73 said:


> Here now, pouring rain, thunder, lightening, characters going in due to lightening,  no photopass people for magic shots. Not sure if there will be a second parade or fireworks.


Oh no, hope you are able to get a ticket for another party night from Guest Services.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Cluelyss said:


> LOVE!!!! What time did you line up?



I can't say for sure because the tweedles at first were meeting, and then The Queen of Hearts alternating. However, I must have got a lucky set as they were together when I came.

If I had to say I'd say....8?


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I am beyond sorry for those who are getting rained out - luck of the draw with this weather huh?  

Hold out - in praying it goes away for you guys!


----------



## teddygurl28

dragonfly57005 said:


> Curious about this.
> I'm worried about the rain on the night we are going. It is early enough in the trip that we could be bumped to another night of our trip.
> 
> I love hearing about the short lines at the characters!
> And more importantly, you didn't need to line up an hour before the parade!!


here is the text I sent to my friend to explain the situation of the night. 
So it's pouring here. I was waking in ankle+ deep water with thunder and lightening everywhere.  Got in line and told us we could get tickets for Friday- sure because I love this party. Then we get there and no Friday party so they will give us a 1 day park hopper each good for anytime-however there is no proof of this no email we just show up at guest services 10 years from now and it's there.  Mike and I don't buy it so we wait an hour for a refund. Well the credit card I used I didn't bring with me because it expired this month and I didn't want to have it and then have it expire. So they wanted to give me the $160 in a Disney gift card.  I said no. I mean we all know I'll spend the money here but it's just principle ...finally got a cash refund


----------



## TwoMisfits

teddygurl28 said:


> here is the text I sent to my friend to explain the situation of the night.
> So it's pouring here. I was waking in ankle+ deep water with thunder and lightening everywhere.  Got in line and told us we could get tickets for Friday- sure because I love this party. Then we get there and no Friday party so they will give us a 1 day park hopper each good for anytime-however there is no proof of this no email we just show up at guest services 10 years from now and it's there.  Mike and I don't buy it so we wait an hour for a refund. Well the credit card I used I didn't bring with me because it expired this month and I didn't want to have it and then have it expire. So they wanted to give me the $160 in a Disney gift card.  I said no. I mean we all know I'll spend the money here but it's just principle ...finally got a cash refund



You were lucky - others on the board were told no refunds (only future party/future ticket good for 1 year only)...


----------



## smitch425

teddygurl28 said:


> here is the text I sent to my friend to explain the situation of the night.
> So it's pouring here. I was waking in ankle+ deep water with thunder and lightening everywhere.  Got in line and told us we could get tickets for Friday- sure because I love this party. Then we get there and no Friday party so they will give us a 1 day park hopper each good for anytime-however there is no proof of this no email we just show up at guest services 10 years from now and it's there.  Mike and I don't buy it so we wait an hour for a refund. Well the credit card I used I didn't bring with me because it expired this month and I didn't want to have it and then have it expire. So they wanted to give me the $160 in a Disney gift card.  I said no. I mean we all know I'll spend the money here but it's just principle ...finally got a cash refund


Honestly, I would have taken whatever they were offering as they did not have to offer anything. They can't control the weather. I'm glad you came to a satisfactory resolution, though.


----------



## teddygurl28

smitch425 said:


> Honestly, I would have taken whatever they were offering as they did not have to offer anything. They can't control the weather. I'm glad you came to a satisfactory resolution, though.


Honestly I was fine with a new party ticket for Friday when they first said that. Then by the time we got up front we were told no Friday and then told 1 day park hoppers good without expiration and then told we could wait for a refund. Every person we talked to we thanked and let them know we appreciated the help and we know they can't control the weather.  We didn't go in wanting a refund we really wanted to try for Friday's party. And had the gift card truly been the only way to get a refund I would have taken it but I knew that was not the case.  And actually we would have been fine with the park ticket-it was just the fact that we would have no trace of it that left me unsure- what if we moved or I had to change my
Name and then my ID wouldn't have matched what I filled out tonight and I would have had no proof    So yeah that's why I pushed for the refund in the end


----------



## O-so-good Disney Mama

We got rained out and had 3 kids in tow. Anyone know how we can go about asking for refund or something else?  The party cost us a ton of money and I am now kicking myself for not dealing with it the park.


----------



## smitch425

O-so-good Disney Mama said:


> We got rained out and had 3 kids in tow. Anyone know how we can go about asking for refund or something else?  The party cost us a ton of money and I am now kicking myself for not dealing with it the park.


Maybe check with your resort concierge? Otherwise, try emailing guest services


----------



## Masonsears3

Does anyone know how much the t-shirts (the party shirt and the villain spooktacular), poison apple stein, and popcorn buckets are? Trying to get an idea on how much damage is gunna be done at the party lol.


----------



## Laura's Dad

daisyduck73 said:


> Here now, pouring rain, thunder, lightening, characters going in due to lightening,  no photopass people for magic shots. Not sure if there will be a second parade or fireworks.



We are really sorry to hear this.  It is tough to put so much into an event and have it ruined by the weather.  Here's hoping for some type of pixie dust.


----------



## Laura's Dad

Masonsears3 said:


> Does anyone know how much the t-shirts (the party shirt and the villain spooktacular), poison apple stein, and popcorn buckets are? Trying to get an idea on how much damage is gunna be done at the party lol.




Would like to know this as well.


----------



## O-so-good Disney Mama

smitch425 said:


> Maybe check with your resort concierge? Otherwise, try emailing guest services



Thanks. I'm just upset. Spent a lot of time working on costumes and no one would have know the wiser if we had just been in ponchos. I heard a cast member say to another that they need to be checking for wrist bands because they didn't get their check points set up before the rain. I definitely saw people on our bus home without them.   It was the only night parade we were going to see with the kids too and it was supposed to be the end of our trip excitement. I know Disney can't control the weather but I am upset that we paid over $300 with the exchange for 2 candy stops and a ride on the people mover


----------



## teddygurl28

well fireworks went off. I'm at BLT so I can hear and see them but not sure
Of the parade


----------



## daisyduck73

Update: fireworks happened and were awesome! It has stopped raining and we are hoping to get the 2nd parade in.


----------



## RAPstar

HatboxHaint said:


> I don't think you could swing by since it's TS by then.



Sorry I mean swing by Gaston's since I read that they start serving them at 5pm, lol


----------



## O-so-good Disney Mama

teddygurl28 said:


> well fireworks went off. I'm at BLT so I can hear and see them but not sure
> Of the parade



Like just now or back when they were supposed to be scheduled?


----------



## Laura's Dad

MGD2007 said:


> So you can use your party tickets to make fastpasses between 4 and 7?  I linked my party ticket to my account, but am unable to make fastpasses. I've been googling all day, and can't seem to get a straight answer.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.




Make them starting at 3:30 and ending at 6:30


----------



## sweetyk83

First part of the party was miserable! My kids are soaked but we stuck it out. Got to see amazing fireworks and now are waiting for the parade.
All in all I'm a little bummed so much time was wasted trying to manage through the rain but it ended up being fun.
Last two hours were okay.
Husband wanted to try for a refund at 9.
We didn't get to see any characters at all. The costume I worked hard on was totally destroyed by the rain. 
I tried to stay positive the first hour but that dwindled quickly.


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Sorry to hear about the ran, guys  

I'll be at the Friday party with my brother. Does anyone have confirmation whether they gave out exchanges for Friday? Just wanna know if it's gonna be a sold out party so I can plan ahead! 

I'm glad to hear it cleared up a bit as the night progressed. Florida can have such finicky weather at times


----------



## dragonfly57005

Holy smokes - I pulled up the weather report and boom - tropical storm Julia is the headline.
I see a bunch of rain predicted for our night...makes me want to leave the costumes at home and leave some room in the suitcases...kids will not like me if I do that


----------



## dragonfly57005

teddygurl28 said:


> here is the text I sent to my friend to explain the situation of the night.
> So it's pouring here. I was waking in ankle+ deep water with thunder and lightening everywhere.  Got in line and told us we could get tickets for Friday- sure because I love this party. Then we get there and no Friday party so they will give us a 1 day park hopper each good for anytime-however there is no proof of this no email we just show up at guest services 10 years from now and it's there.  Mike and I don't buy it so we wait an hour for a refund. Well the credit card I used I didn't bring with me because it expired this month and I didn't want to have it and then have it expire. So they wanted to give me the $160 in a Disney gift card.  I said no. I mean we all know I'll spend the money here but it's just principle ...finally got a cash refund


Thanks for the infor.
Fingers crossed it won't be like that in a few days.


----------



## smitch425

The parade is running right now. Looks like all was not lost. Lots of people watching on the curb.


----------



## sweetyk83

Parade went on and was awesome! No horseman though. 
In the end I'm content with the party. Those fireworks! Wow!
Now back to the resort to dry everything! Lol!


----------



## daisyduck73

Saw the 2nd parade. The party was not a total wash out. The only thing I feel like I missed out on were the magic shots. I wasn't interested in most of the characters so I was ok with a picture of the 7 dwarves when they 1st came out ( I just took a picture from the side- line was longer than I wanted to wait) and Minnie, Daisy (my favorite) and Donald, and Goofy.


----------



## Masonsears3

Is anyone here going on October 10th or 11th?


----------



## RangerPooh

Masonsears3 said:


> Is anyone here going on October 10th or 11th?


We are. It's our daughters birthday (and as suprise).


----------



## Eoywin

MGD2007 said:


> So you can use your party tickets to make fastpasses between 4 and 7?  I linked my party ticket to my account, but am unable to make fastpasses. I've been googling all day, and can't seem to get a straight answer.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



It's been a while since I made them - I'm 17 days out and I made my fastpasses at the 60 days. I linked my MNSSHP tickets a few days after and was able to make some FP selections.

The issues with the party last night has me a bit worried. I'm hoping the weather the first week in October will be better. We are going to the October 4th party but there is a party on the 7th, which is our last full day.

I'll be stalking the weather forecast as soon as it's close enough. This is my daughter's first party.


----------



## alliecat523

smitch425 said:


> For anyone going to the party soon, check the popcorn stand near Liberty Tree Tavern. I've seen a vampire bucket that is NOT last year's bucket, and my source says it was purchased there. Please report back!



We were there this weekend and they also had it at the popcorn stand in Adventureland. 



RAPstar said:


> Just wanted to confirm something I read: you can get the pumpkin spice cupcake at BOG? We're eating there at 5:30. If not I'll try to swing by right at 5 to try and get one.



Yep. Offered this weekend during our dinner.


----------



## smitch425

alliecat523 said:


> We were there this weekend and they also had it at the popcorn stand in Adventureland.



Awesome! Thanks!!


----------



## star04

Masonsears3 said:


> Is anyone here going on October 10th or 11th?



We possibly will go on the 11th.  Holding out for weather and then decide which day that week, unless days start selling out.


----------



## dmc6469

Eoywin said:


> The issues with the party last night has me a bit worried. I'm hoping the weather the first week in October will be better. We are going to the October 4th party but there is a party on the 7th, which is our last full day.



_October 4 is my day too.  Praying for good weather.  We are doing a short trip this vacation (3 days) so if something happened and they offered us another party, I’ll already be gone by the time the next party night happens. _


----------



## MGD2007

CampbellzSoup said:


> Did you reach your 30 day window yet...?



Yes.  I have a 2-day park hopper and have made fastpasses for two days already.  Now trying to make fastpasses for 3rd day with party ticket.  Party ticket is linked to my disney experience account, but I'm unable to do so.  I didn't really think it was possible, but a friend insists it is.


----------



## seashell7290

Masonsears3 said:


> Is anyone here going on October 10th or 11th?


I am! Cannot wait!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Positive energy coming from me that everyone has non rained out parties...I mean come on you wait all year and then it gets rained out?  Not cool - let's pray for good weather!


----------



## Eoywin

Good weather thoughts for the rest of the parties


----------



## Masonsears3

I had made my FP selections without any issue and then a couple days later received an email saying there was a problem and that I didn't have tickets for that day. I don't know if anyone had the same issue but I'm hoping it was because I was before the 30 day mark (even though we're staying on site).


----------



## Masonsears3

RangerPooh said:


> We are. It's our daughters birthday (and as suprise).





star04 said:


> We possibly will go on the 11th.  Holding out for weather and then decide which day that week, unless days start selling out.





seashell7290 said:


> I am! Cannot wait!




Awesome! We just switched our dates from the 30th and 31st. We're so excited!


----------



## Eoywin

Masonsears3 said:


> I had made my FP selections without any issue and then a couple days later received an email saying there was a problem and that I didn't have tickets for that day. I don't know if anyone had the same issue but I'm hoping it was because I was before the 30 day mark (even though we're staying on site).



I just checked - my FP+ selections are still showing for our party day (and we are just going to the party that day).

I'm going to leave them be and hopefully I'll be able to use them.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I have the greatest sympathy for last night's party goers.  I was at DHS and it wasn't just raining...it was the type of rain that doesn't care if you have an umbrella or a poncho.  Everyone was soaked and it continued for 2+ hours, never seen rain that hard just keep going and going.  The shoes were the worst part, in some areas of the street the water was up to your ankles, so your shoes and socks were just instantly soaked.  The lightning and thunder were so bad and loud that I saw younger kids crying and terrified.  

Rain in Disney and making the best of it was one thing, this was something completely on a different level.


----------



## Eoywin

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I have the greatest sympathy for last night's party goers.  I was at DHS and it wasn't just raining...it was the type of rain that doesn't care if you have an umbrella or a poncho.  Everyone was soaked and it continued for 2+ hours, never seen rain that hard just keep going and going.  The shoes were the worst part, in some areas of the street the water was up to your ankles, so your shoes and socks were just instantly soaked.  The lightning and thunder were so bad and loud that I saw younger kids crying and terrified.
> 
> Rain in Disney and making the best of it was one thing, this was something completely on a different level.



I saw some pictures and videos from yesterday - it looked miserable!


----------



## MGD2007

Claire&TheBoys said:


> I was able to make FP+ reservations.  We only have a 1-day ticket and made FP+ reservations for Saturday 9/24, then I added the party ticket and made ones for Sunday 9/25.  I was not able to make 3 because I couldn't get the ones I wanted at 3:30/4:30/5:30.  There were none available past 5:30 for anything.
> 
> I'm not sure what advice I could give you, because it worked pretty seamlessly for me; I entered the tickets and pulled up the FP+ and added them easily.  I'm not sure why it didn't work for you.  I do have an on-site reservation for the whole weekend, but only have the 1-day ticket, and the party ticket.  I made them about 3 weeks out.


I tried again today and was able to do it.  Don't know what the issue was yesterday, but thanks for your help!


----------



## MGD2007

CampbellzSoup said:


> Did you reach your 30 day window yet...?


 I was able to do it today.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Stasieki

smitch425 said:


> Last year DL got their shipment first, but the one I posted above was purchased at WDW. I'd rather it be an all new design altogether, but I'll take what I can get. Lol


 
I got the purple one at last Thursdays party at that popcorn stand.  Boo... like the bottom one better.


----------



## simnia

Are we able to have merchandise purchased during the party sent to our (on property) hotel like we can on a regular day at the parks?   I love shopping but I really hate the idea of lugging stuff around the park all night long.


----------



## Lulubelle17

So, it looks like there are no sold out dates so far, is that correct? Last year Halloween night sold out in August, I can't believe it's still available this year!


----------



## smitch425

Lulubelle17 said:


> So, it looks like there are no sold out dates so far, is that correct? Last year Halloween night sold out in August, I can't believe it's still available this year!


None yet, but keep in mind that there was a steep price increase this year, and last year, Halloween was on a Saturday night. Halloween has sold out very late in recent years, one year it was Oct 28.


----------



## CJK

I'm hoping that the parties don't sell out due to the higher costs, so Disney reconsiders their pricing.


----------



## Lulubelle17

CJK said:


> I'm hoping that the parties don't sell out due to the higher costs, so Disney reconsiders their pricing.



Yep! And I'm hoping they don't sell out so we all get more elbow room!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

simnia said:


> Are we able to have merchandise purchased during the party sent to our (on property) hotel like we can on a regular day at the parks?   I love shopping but I really hate the idea of lugging stuff around the park all night long.


I was told last year that I had to purchase before 7pm for that and that there would be an additional 24 hours on retriving it. She also said she ws doing it as a favor that it was not to be done during the party.


----------



## teddygurl28

Ok guys---I need opinions. We really want to try for Friday night but because of the disaster we had Tuesday we are afraid to pull the trigger.  Should I just buy tomorrow or think I should wait until Friday?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

teddygurl28 said:


> Ok guys---I need opinions. We really want to try for Friday night but because of the disaster we had Tuesday we are afraid to pull the trigger.  Should I just buy tomorrow or think I should wait until Friday?


If people were unable to get passes for friday cause it was "sold out" you may not want to chance going that day to do it.


----------



## teddygurl28

FeralCatRogue said:


> If people were unable to get passes for friday cause it was "sold out" you may not want to chance going that day to do it.


It's not sold out. I think they just weren't offering it. Even though the first person said we could


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Hi everyone! I'm attending my first ever holiday party next week! I just have a couple of questions if anyone could give me some helpful tips. Would you recommend seeing the first parade or the second parade? Is the first parade always more crowded than the last parade? How crowded is Main Street waiting for the firework show? Would you get all of the rides, pictures, and treats over with before the firework show then just stay put on Main Street for the fireworks, parade, and the stage show? Any tips are greatly appreciated!


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

garthbarth1 said:


> Thanks for sharing! What is the third one in from the left? A jack o lantern?



You are welcome - I think it is the headless horseman.  The sheet itself isn't that clear.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

Masonsears3 said:


> Does anyone know how much the t-shirts (the party shirt and the villain spooktacular), poison apple stein, and popcorn buckets are? Trying to get an idea on how much damage is gunna be done at the party lol.



Here is the second side of the merchandise sheet that the CMs gave you while you waited on line.  I posted the first side the other day.  I hope this helps.


----------



## ktlm

I tried to run a search, but didn't see anything in the results that answered this question.

In the past (including back when they were enforcing no adult costumes- before they got lax and even removed that statement from the website- and then reverted and did an even stricter costume rule this year), we have always been at a park, gone and changed into costumes and then used our regular tickets to re-enter or hop to MK usually between 3 and 4 for MNSSHP and then got our wristbands inside the park (or used the regular tickets even right at 4 or a few minutes after to avoid the MNSSHP lines).  We have never had an issue and have had others around us doing the same thing.   With the new costume guidelines, and increased security in general, have they still allowed this or are they making everyone go through the MNSSHP line?


----------



## tinkerpea

H


OldSchoolReasons said:


> First off - you are never too old. If you want to dress up go for it.
> 
> Also secondly, you are my inspiration I've been trying to convince my boyfriend to dress as Peter Pan (tights and all) to match me as Tinkerbell and he is not having it. We've compromised at John Darling (because apparently a night shirt is acceptable but tights are too much...)



Haha thanks, 
I've made him.wear it twice to match both my winter tink and traditional tink costumes. 
What was adorable as our 3 boys went as the last boys the one year and my twins even did winter fairys the next, ( they love Tinkerbell and was so nice to see boys dressed as fairy's! 
If I was any good at this technology thing I'd post pics, but I read you need a host site? Etc and I'm just useless!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> Here is the second side of the merchandise sheet that the CMs gave you while you waited on line.  I posted the first side the other day.  I hope this helps.


Do you get to walk around and see these in person?  Or is it all behind the counter?  I like to see the shirts and hold it up to me to check the sizing etc.


----------



## vinotinto

O-so-good Disney Mama said:


> Thanks. I'm just upset. Spent a lot of time working on costumes and no one would have know the wiser if we had just been in ponchos. *I heard a cast member say to another that they need to be checking for wrist bands because they didn't get their check points set up before the rain. I definitely saw people on our bus home without them.   *It was the only night parade we were going to see with the kids too and it was supposed to be the end of our trip excitement. I know Disney can't control the weather but I am upset that we paid over $300 with the exchange for 2 candy stops and a ride on the people mover


Sounds awful, I'm so sorry! The checkpoints are key! I hope they learn from this and place them in time in future parties - rain or not!


----------



## vinotinto

ktlm said:


> I tried to run a search, but didn't see anything in the results that answered this question.
> 
> In the past (including back when they were enforcing no adult costumes- before they got lax and even removed that statement from the website- and then reverted and did an even stricter costume rule this year), we have always been at a park, gone and changed into costumes and then used our regular tickets to re-enter or hop to MK usually between 3 and 4 for MNSSHP and then got our wristbands inside the park (or used the regular tickets even right at 4 or a few minutes after to avoid the MNSSHP lines).  We have never had an issue and have had others around us doing the same thing.   With the new costume guidelines, and increased security in general, have they still allowed this or are they making everyone go through the MNSSHP line?


Very interested in this! Planning on entering in costume through the regular line, potentially before 4:00 pm.


----------



## skuttle

We have our pre-party FP all in Adventureland/Frontierland. Should we still try to enter through the bypass on main street? I'm thinking no.


----------



## monique5

*42D Until I'm Home! *


----------



## KornBred

Masonsears3 said:


> Does anyone know how much the t-shirts (the party shirt and the villain spooktacular), poison apple stein, and popcorn buckets are? Trying to get an idea on how much damage is gunna be done at the party lol.



Don't know about the shirts, but the poison apple stein was $10 (included the drink), and the Mickey popcorn bucket was $12 (filled with popcorn). That is before taxes.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

monique5 said:


> *42D Until I'm Home! *


34 for us!


----------



## Stefecatzz

I tried to search for this with not much luck.  My b/f purchased tickets for both of us a couple days ago & he said he was given a message to go to Guest Service at the park.  I have never been to a party before so am not sure what to expect with entry; I assumed it automatically linked the tickets to your MB on MDE which I do see mine.  But why would it tell him to go to Guest Services?  Is it because he bought the tickets two weeks prior to our party?

Also, I thought I heard about people who show up at 4pm are taken backstage somewhere for their party bands?  We have FPs before the party so we will be there between 3-4ish but are AP holders as well.

TIA!


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Do you get to walk around and see these in person?  Or is it all behind the counter?  I like to see the shirts and hold it up to me to check the sizing etc.



Yes you can see all of the shirts - they are out and you don't have to wait on a special line for the shirts.  The pins are behind the counter and there is a special line for the pins only.  They give out the paper with the pins on one side and the shirts on the other.  They will show you all the pins once you get to the counter - they really didn't rush anyone.  But at 7pm the line for the pins was about 45 minutes on the 1st night of MNSSHP. We went back at 10:30pm and barely had a wait for the pins.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> Here is the second side of the merchandise sheet that the CMs gave you while you waited on line.  I posted the first side the other day.  I hope this helps.


Awesome!!! Thanks!! We want that ornament!  This is only at Big Top Souvenirs correct?   And we're able to purchase prior to 7 with a wrist band??


----------



## princessfionasmom

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> Here is the second side of the merchandise sheet that the CMs gave you while you waited on line.  I posted the first side the other day.  I hope this helps.



Thanks for posting!!  I want the ornament, I hope they still have them when we go on 10/20.


----------



## beckyd13

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> Here is the second side of the merchandise sheet that the CMs gave you while you waited on line.  I posted the first side the other day.  I hope this helps.


I really want that pumpkin ornament!!


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Awesome!!! Thanks!! We want that ornament!  This is only at Big Top Souvenirs correct?   And we're able to purchase prior to 7 with a wrist band??



Yes this was at the Big Top Souvenirs.  We got there at 7pm and the line was so long.  They were selling before 7pm with a wrist band.



princessfionasmom said:


> Thanks for posting!!  I want the ornament, I hope they still have them when we go on 10/20.



You are welcome and I hope they have them too.


----------



## monique5

Taylor Nicole said:


> 34 for us!



Boo-To-You!  
Happy Halloween! How long will you be there?


----------



## FoxC63

ktlm said:


> I tried to run a search, but didn't see anything in the results that answered this question.
> 
> In the past (including back when they were enforcing no adult costumes- before they got lax and even removed that statement from the website- and then reverted and did an even stricter costume rule this year), we have always been at a park, gone and changed into costumes and then used our regular tickets to re-enter or hop to MK usually between 3 and 4 for MNSSHP and then got our wristbands inside the park (or used the regular tickets even right at 4 or a few minutes after to avoid the MNSSHP lines).  We have never had an issue and have had others around us doing the same thing.   With the new costume guidelines, and increased security in general, have they still allowed this or are they making everyone go through the MNSSHP line?





vinotinto said:


> Very interested in this! Planning on entering in costume through the regular line, potentially before 4:00 pm.



I have never had a problem going in the regular entrance at 3pm in costume.  I schedule my ADR's at 3:15 - 4pm and use my regular park ticket to get in.  But I also bring my plastic MNSSHP card with me just in case there's something wrong with my magic band


----------



## GaryDis

Stefecatzz said:


> I tried to search for this with not much luck.  My b/f purchased tickets for both of us a couple days ago & he said he was given a message to go to Guest Service at the park.  I have never been to a party before so am not sure what to expect with entry; I assumed it automatically linked the tickets to your MB on MDE which I do see mine.  But why would it tell him to go to Guest Services?  Is it because he bought the tickets two weeks prior to our party?
> 
> Also, I thought I heard about people who show up at 4pm are taken backstage somewhere for their party bands?  We have FPs before the party so we will be there between 3-4ish but are AP holders as well.
> 
> TIA!


I got mine using the email option. And yes, different parts of the message are conflicting, some saying tomshowmthe bar code at the gate but another part linking to will-call instructions. Make sure you have the confirmation code, or better yet, a print out of the bar code, but don't sweat it if you don't. It can't hurt to go to guest services first.


----------



## FoxC63

Agree.  But go early so you don't use your party time to get things resolved


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I have the greatest sympathy for last night's party goers.  I was at DHS and it wasn't just raining...it was the type of rain that doesn't care if you have an umbrella or a poncho.  Everyone was soaked and it continued for 2+ hours, never seen rain that hard just keep going and going.  The shoes were the worst part, in some areas of the street the water was up to your ankles, so your shoes and socks were just instantly soaked.  The lightning and thunder were so bad and loud that I saw younger kids crying and terrified.
> 
> Rain in Disney and making the best of it was one thing, this was something completely on a different level.



This is what we had during part of our stay at Tokyo Disney Resort, I'm glad I invested in The North Face Resolve Rain Jacket & Pants.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

monique5 said:


> Boo-To-You!
> Happy Halloween! How long will you be there?


We'll be there for 10 days, 6 for Disney and two for Universal. And the 25th is our party day, we're so excited!


----------



## FoxC63

Taylor Nicole said:


> We'll be there for 10 days, 6 for Disney and two for Universal. And the 25th is our party day, we're so excited!



WW!!! 10 days!?!  AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Accident

ktlm said:


> I tried to run a search, but didn't see anything in the results that answered this question.
> 
> In the past (including back when they were enforcing no adult costumes- before they got lax and even removed that statement from the website- and then reverted and did an even stricter costume rule this year), we have always been at a park, gone and changed into costumes and then used our regular tickets to re-enter or hop to MK usually between 3 and 4 for MNSSHP and then got our wristbands inside the park (or used the regular tickets even right at 4 or a few minutes after to avoid the MNSSHP lines).  We have never had an issue and have had others around us doing the same thing.   With the new costume guidelines, and increased security in general, have they still allowed this or are they making everyone go through the MNSSHP line?



I do will call for parties with short notice tickets all the time.    Check your MDE, it should show the ticket in it.  If it's there your good to go with just your magicband.     If the ticket is not showing up, he got a confirmation number with the order and you can link the tickets in mde (there is an option to link tickets).       If he did print your tickets, then you can also print out the paper and skip guest guest relations (I've never needed the paper once the tickets appeared in mde either showing up right away or doing the link tickets option).    

Entrance is really easy, first there will be at least double security so it will go quick and they even bring out extra tables and metal detectors and use the gate opening closer to the buses in addition to the normal bag check..   Everyone will go through the metal detector.     For efficiency the right side of the turnstyles are opened for party guests only (left side for normal guests entering before 7pm).   After you scan your band/ticket/paper printout then you'll have another line of castmembers putting on wrist bands.    Then you'll pass the person handing out maps (get it, it'll show where party merch and trick or treating, special food/treats you can buy and schedule of shows and parades on it).     Then they will direct everyone into the bypass where you'll get some photo opportunities, your trick or treat bag and the rich house candy to start you off..   

Now for people leaving, they rope off main street and funnel them out the opposite side of the train station so it works really smooth to get in and back near tomorrowland pretty quick while everyone else is leaving down main street..


----------



## Accident

FYI: There are 2 holiday themed popcorn buckets and 1 holiday themed cup at the party (not sure if party specific but I saw them removing them at the end of the night so right now it's party specific).

The popcorn buckets are vampire mickey and Zero in his dog house (his nose lights up, it's really hard to find where the on switch is located but it has one at the back of his nose).    The cup is a skeleton face over an apple.    They don't have many out so make sure you ask if you go somewhere selling a party treat (there is 4, they are listed on the maps) for the cup and any popcorn stand.



EDITED TO ADD ZERO.   This is just an image I found online and I think it's matching this years bucket.   I'll get a picture of mine and replace it once my daughter is awake as it's in her room.



Also if your popcorn bucket collector I have seen the cinderella coaches at WDW again so keep your eyes opened.    They also seemed to restock the star wars ones at HS but I'm not seeing r2d2 ;(


----------



## Masonsears3

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> Here is the second side of the merchandise sheet that the CMs gave you while you waited on line.  I posted the first side the other day.  I hope this helps.





KornBred said:


> Don't know about the shirts, but the poison apple stein was $10 (included the drink), and the Mickey popcorn bucket was $12 (filled with popcorn). That is before taxes.



Thank you both so much! 
What kind of drink is included?


----------



## Masonsears3

Btw, I've heard of non passholder buying passholder merchandise from time to time. Does anyone know how strict they are about this usually? I love the look of the passholder shirt, but I am sadly not one...yet.


----------



## Accident

Masonsears3 said:


> Thank you both so much!
> What kind of drink is included?



It wasn't a special drink.  Whatever they sold (soda, etc).


----------



## Accident

Masonsears3 said:


> Btw, I've heard of non passholder buying passholder merchandise from time to time. Does anyone know how strict they are about this usually? I love the look of the passholder shirt, but I am sadly not one...yet.



Depends on the CM but I find during parties and special merch there tends to be better CMs that are more efficient plus someone above them so they are more likely to check.    You can always play dumb and try and see if they notice.


----------



## dragonfly57005

beckyd13 said:


> I really want that pumpkin ornament!!


Me too! I always like to get an ornament from our trip and this would be a fun one!


----------



## ctjsowens

Got a question for those that have attended the party this year. We'll be going in apx 3 weeks and will already be in Magic Kingdom with our parkhoppers the day of the party. Will we have to exit the park and get in line at the entrance to get our wristbands or will we be able to do as in years past will we be able to get our bands at designated locations inside the park? Think last year we got ours in Adventureland along with our treat bag.


----------



## CMNJ

Didn't go yet but I know there were definitely reports here about people getting wristbands at other locations. The main entrance included a trick or treat stop on the Main Street Bypass but if you don't mind missing that You can get your wristband elsewhere


----------



## ctjsowens

Thanks so much! We have so much going on that afternoon I hate to exit and reenter.


----------



## simnia

FeralCatRogue said:


> I was told last year that I had to purchase before 7pm for that and that there would be an additional 24 hours on retriving it. She also said she ws doing it as a favor that it was not to be done during the party.



Ahhh, okay. Thanks.


----------



## laurrrrrren

I tried scrolling back but was unable to find anything details. Does anyone know where the poison apple stein can be purchased in the park? I just feel like I need to have it!! Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

laurrrrrren said:


> I tried scrolling back but was unable to find anything details. Does anyone know where the poison apple stein can be purchased in the park? I just feel like I need to have it!! Thanks!


I've heard both Sleepy Hollow and Friar's Nook.


----------



## monique5

Taylor Nicole said:


> We'll be there for 10 days, 6 for Disney and two for Universal. And the 25th is our party day, we're so excited!



Exciting! I see your signature now. May see you on the 26th o 27th. I love Universal too.


----------



## dmc6469

Eoywin said:


> Also if your popcorn bucket collector I have seen the cinderella coaches at WDW again so keep your eyes opened.    They also seemed to restock the star wars ones at HS but I'm not seeing r2d2 ;(




Do you recall where you saw the Coaches sold?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

dmc6469 said:


> Do you recall where you saw the Coaches sold?



On the 11th I saw the Cinderella carriage bucket at the popcorn stand by the park exit on main street.


----------



## yulilin3

I apologize in advance if this has already been posted, I wasn't at home yesterday so couldn't check the thread
For those that were rained out on Sept. 13 if you didn't switch your party ticket to another night you will automatically get a one day one psrk ticket linked to your MDE account. Valid for one year
Here are a couple of things to keep in mind:
This ticket is blocked out of the 2 weeks of Christmas/New Years and Easter week
You cannot do fp in advance, have to make them same day you are visiting
On your MDE it will continue to show as you have an event ticket, just to differentiate from a regular one


----------



## laurrrrrren

Cluelyss said:


> I've heard both Sleepy Hollow and Friar's Nook.



Great, thank you!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Has anyone ever watched HalloWishes from the Polynesian? Is it as great of a photo opportunity as like New Years Eve and 4th of July? I'm planning to go to one party while I'm there, but there is another party while I am there that has the fireworks after all of the other parks close. I'm just wondering if it would be worth it to make a trip to the Polynesian that night?


----------



## HatboxHaint

We have a BOG ADR at 4:45PM on a party night. Should we try to see Jack/Sally before or after ADR?


----------



## smitch425

HatboxHaint said:


> We have a BOG ADR at 4:45PM on a party night. Should we try to see Jack/Sally before or after ADR?


They don't come out until 5, so it will have to be after


----------



## Cluelyss

HatboxHaint said:


> We have a BOG ADR at 4:45PM on a party night. Should we try to see Jack/Sally before or after ADR?


They haven't been coming out until 5. By the time you are done with dinner, the line will likely be quite long. I'd wait until closer to the end of the night....or try to move your ADR back slightly.


----------



## howvan

We ordered these treat bags from the ShopDisney app. Are they the same bags that you receive at the party?


----------



## Cluelyss

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Has anyone ever watched HalloWishes from the Polynesian? Is it as great of a photo opportunity as like New Years Eve and 4th of July? I'm planning to go to one party while I'm there, but there is another party while I am there that has the fireworks after all of the other parks close. I'm just wondering if it would be worth it to make a trip to the Polynesian that night?


Yes, the view is just as amazing. Recent reports from the first few parties, however, were that the music was not being piped in on the beach. Not sure if it was a glitch, as others on the Poly resort board reported having music last year during the parties, or if this was to entice people to buy a party ticket??


----------



## Cluelyss

howvan said:


> We ordered these treat bags from the ShopDisney app. Are they the same bags that you receive at the party?


No. The ones they hand out are plastic and much smaller.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

On the Disney website, it says that certain restaurants are going to be open like Be Our Guest. However, the WDW website doesn't have reservations going into the party time. Is it first-come first-serve or do I need to call Disney to see if it's available?


----------



## patrickpiteo

monique5 said:


> Exciting! I see your signature now. May see you on the 26th o 27th. I love Universal too.



 Same here with HHN 26 on the Oct 23


----------



## megster1123

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> On the Disney website, it says that certain restaurants are going to be open like Be Our Guest. However, the WDW website doesn't have reservations going into the party time. Is it first-come first-serve or do I need to call Disney to see if it's available?



They're probably just booked to capacity already.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

megster1123 said:


> They're probably just booked to capacity already.


But it says that "there are no tables available between 4:00 p.m. and 6:15 p.m." The party starts at 7. That's the only reason why I asked this question.


----------



## megster1123

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> But it says that "there are no tables available between 4:00 p.m. and 6:15 p.m." The party starts at 7. That's the only reason why I asked this question.



That's generally what it says when it's sold out for that time frame. Did you search for times past 7? 
Also, the first post of this thread has a lot of helpful info about dining during the party.


----------



## Veronique

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> But it says that "there are no tables available between 4:00 p.m. and 6:15 p.m." The party starts at 7. That's the only reason why I asked this question.



It's the default message when there is no availability

Oups edit for correct picture:


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

megster1123 said:


> That's generally what it says when it's sold out for that time frame. Did you search for times past 7?
> Also, the first post of this thread has a lot of helpful info about dining during the party.



I searched the "Dinner" option. That's where it said those time differences.  I then put in 7 p.m. and found a time around 8. Thanks!


----------



## monique5

patrickpiteo said:


> Same here with HHN 26 on the Oct 23



Sweet! I enjoyed HHN when I went. It's scary!


----------



## ZacP

Has anyone else encountered this discrepancy in FP+ availability on a party night?  We are going to MK on 10/30 during the day, and are also going to the party that night.  The daytime tix are linked to my MDE account, and I have set up FP+ for two morning attractions and then Belle at 5pm.  The party tix are linked to my wife's MDE account, and I set up FP+ for her for three attractions over the course of the day (since we'll all be together in the park with DD8 and DS5).  Looking back I'd now like to move the 5pm Belle FP+ from my MDE to my wife's, so that all three FP+ in my account are in the morning and once used, I can try to get additional FP+ in the afternoon/evening.

The problem is, for the party tix, MDE is showing zero FP+ availiability after 3:20pm.  But for my daytime tix, my MDE is showing tons of availability right up until 5:30.  Is that normal, that people with party tix get fewer FP+ options than those with standard tix?

Thanks for all the helpful information that I've already obtained here from everyone.  Looking forward to taking my kids to WDW for the first time!


----------



## CyndiLouWho

You can make FP on a party ticket if you already have FP on a regular ticket that day?!?


----------



## ZacP

CyndiLouWho said:


> You can make FP on a party ticket if you already have FP on a regular ticket that day?!?



Yes, so long as the tickets are on separate/unlinked MDE accounts.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

ZacP said:


> Yes, so long as the tickets are on separate/unlinked MDE accounts.


Dang. I'm the planner/coordinator for all things Disney, so of course everything is on my MDE account.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

ZacP said:


> Yes, so long as the tickets are on separate/unlinked MDE accounts.


 Would you have to carry around two separate magic bands?


----------



## ZacP

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Would you have to carry around two separate magic bands?



Also yes.  I learned about the concept over on this thread if you're interested: http://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/


----------



## monique5

ctjsowens said:


> Got a question for those that have attended the party this year. We'll be going in apx 3 weeks and will already be in Magic Kingdom with our parkhoppers the day of the party. Will we have to exit the park and get in line at the entrance to get our wristbands or will we be able to do as in years past will we be able to get our bands at designated locations inside the park? Think last year we got ours in Adventureland along with our treat bag.



Locations listed in Post 1.


----------



## MAF

10 more days!


----------



## star04

Is the Frontierland ToT Trail going on this year?  Wanted to check since the one by the Speedway isn't happening this year.  THanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

ZacP said:


> Has anyone else encountered this discrepancy in FP+ availability on a party night?  We are going to MK on 10/30 during the day, and are also going to the party that night.  The daytime tix are linked to my MDE account, and I have set up FP+ for two morning attractions and then Belle at 5pm.  The party tix are linked to my wife's MDE account, and I set up FP+ for her for three attractions over the course of the day (since we'll all be together in the park with DD8 and DS5).  Looking back I'd now like to move the 5pm Belle FP+ from my MDE to my wife's, so that all three FP+ in my account are in the morning and once used, I can try to get additional FP+ in the afternoon/evening.
> 
> The problem is, for the party tix, MDE is showing zero FP+ availiability after 3:20pm.  But for my daytime tix, my MDE is showing tons of availability right up until 5:30.  Is that normal, that people with party tix get fewer FP+ options than those with standard tix?
> 
> Thanks for all the helpful information that I've already obtained here from everyone.  Looking forward to taking my kids to WDW for the first time!


I've often noticed I get different availability if I search using 1 member of my party vs another. Can't explain it and don't know how to fix it, other than to keep trying. Just wanted to say it's probably not you, and not the ticket, but the system.


----------



## Cluelyss

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I searched the "Dinner" option. That's where it said those time differences.  I then put in 7 p.m. and found a time around 8. Thanks!


That's because those were the original "dinner" times before availability was opened into the party. But it still should be searching the entire evening. I can see an 11 pm CRT on my party night when I search for dinner.


----------



## monique5

howvan said:


> We ordered these treat bags from the ShopDisney app. Are they the same bags that you receive at the party?



No. These are $4.99. Party treat bags are free. Posted earlier in thread.


----------



## monique5

ZacP said:


> Also yes.  I learned about the concept over on this thread if you're interested: http://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/



YES! All things FP+ links listed under Post 1.


----------



## star04

Another question...I see the parade times coincide with the Zootopia Party Patrol.  Are these going on at the same time, or does the Party Patrol end before the parade makes it over to Main Street?  Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

star04 said:


> Another question...I see the parade times coincide with the Zootopia Party Patrol.  Are these going on at the same time, or does the Party Patrol end before the parade makes it over to Main Street?  Thanks.


Party Patrol happens before the parade hits Main Street to keep the people there entertained while they wait, since usually that's the spot you have to grab earliest if you want to see it from Ian Street


----------



## Cinderelly911

We are going to the party on Sept 25th.   We are going to be in MK by about noon - have some fast passes and early dinner reservation at 345 at Crystal Palace.  I know we can get our wristbands at stations in the park. But where are the stations?  Anything near CP or 7DMT? Also are we allowed to carry our costumes in and keep them in the stroller? My daughter is tinkerbell with wings so it's substantial, my son is Peter Pan and we are Mouseketeers - so nothing too bulky or that would be subject to extra search.


----------



## monique5

star04 said:


> Another question...I see the parade times coincide with the Zootopia Party Patrol.  Are these going on at the same time, or does the Party Patrol end before the parade makes it over to Main Street?  Thanks.



*See Post 1 - Boo-To- You Parade info, posted in 2 locations*. Only on Main Street prior to parade. Details and description is posted.


----------



## monique5

Cinderelly911 said:


> We are going to the party on Sept 25th.   We are going to be in MK by about noon - have some fast passes and early dinner reservation at 345 at Crystal Palace.  I know we can get our wristbands at stations in the park. But where are the stations?  Anything near CP or 7DMT? Also are we allowed to carry our costumes in and keep them in the stroller? My daughter is tinkerbell with wings so it's substantial, my son is Peter Pan and we are Mouseketeers - so nothing too bulky or that would be subject to extra search.



Locations listed in Post 1 under wristbands.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

I can't wait to go next year now. So excited already x


----------



## FLkid

I'll be at the Tuesday party next week! so stoked


----------



## eschil

FLkid said:


> I'll be at the Tuesday party next week! so stoked



We will be too. Been packing all day since we leave tomorrow. We're driving from northwestern Illinois. I even convinced my in laws to dress up with us. I made m&m tshirts for us to wear.  With 6 of us, we have all the colors.


----------



## monique5

tinkerbell1991 said:


> I can't wait to go next year now. So excited already x



Yeah! So exciting!


----------



## monique5

FLkid said:


> I'll be at the Tuesday party next week! so stoked



Sweet! Costumes? 



eschil said:


> We will be too. Been packing all day since we leave tomorrow. We're driving from northwestern Illinois. I even convinced my in laws to dress up with us. I made m&m tshirts for us to wear.  With 6 of us, we have all the colors.




Please be sure to post party reviews ---characters, souvenirs, treats, etc. Also, add name & costumes to Official Guest List Thread, see post 1.


----------



## yulilin3

eschil said:


> We will be too. Been packing all day since we leave tomorrow. We're driving from northwestern Illinois. I even convinced my in laws to dress up with us. I made m&m tshirts for us to wear.  With 6 of us, we have all the colors.


That's awesome.  I always wanted to go with a group and have a theme,  it's only my daughter and me most of the time so we have never done anything like that. We are going to the party tomorrow,  basically picking my daughter and her girlfriend up from school and going over,  so no costumes tomorrow for us.  
I would love to see pictures of your m&m family


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

I just picked up a shift handing out candy in Tomorrowland for tomorrow night's party. I hope the weather's all right since I won't have rain gear, lol.


----------



## Dbktmc

I purchased 3 tickets for MNSSHP on Oct. 6th about 5 or 6 weeks ago and asked to have the tickets shipped to my house.  While I was waiting for the tickets to arrive I realized that I was eligible for an AP discount for the party tickets on that date.  I ended up calling guest services and they were able to reissue the tickets and credit money back to my gift card.  The only catch was that I would have to pick up the tickets at Will Call so I could "prove" that I had an annual pass.  I'm unsure why they weren't able to just look at my account.  

Anyways, the tickets are not showing up on MDE.  I tried to link them with my confirmation number that was on the email (it was the same confirmation number that I had received the first time) but I received a message saying that this reservation is already linked or cannot be claimed online with the confirmation number.  Is this normal or should I be concerned?


----------



## pangyal

Quick logistics question- we have an early dinner booked for 4:30 and are staying at Bay Lake so we can walk to and fro as needed. We will be at Epcot most of the day and were thinking of heading back to BLT, putting on the costumes, and leaving for MK at 3:50. That should put us at front gates around 4. However, I am a bit worried about bottlenecks for the 4:00 entry. Should we shoot for earlier, around 3, and get the wristbands inside the park instead?


----------



## bryana

I didn't see this one posted but there is another refillable popcorn bucket (Halloween themed) that I did not see online before arriving here yesterday. I got it at Epcot tonight.


----------



## smitch425

bryana said:


> I didn't see this one posted but there is another refillable popcorn bucket (Halloween themed) that I did not see online before arriving here yesterday. I got it at Epcot tonight.


That's an old bucket, too! They're killing me! Lol


----------



## garthbarth1

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> You are welcome - I think it is the headless horseman.  The sheet itself isn't that clear.


Awesome! Thats what I was hoping for!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Does anyone know what time the Headless Horseman comes on the parade route before the parade? Does he come out right before the parade begins? Does he also show up for both parades or is it just the first one?


----------



## yulilin3

pangyal said:


> Quick logistics question- we have an early dinner booked for 4:30 and are staying at Bay Lake so we can walk to and fro as needed. We will be at Epcot most of the day and were thinking of heading back to BLT, putting on the costumes, and leaving for MK at 3:50. That should put us at front gates around 4. However, I am a bit worried about bottlenecks for the 4:00 entry. Should we shoot for earlier, around 3, and get the wristbands inside the park instead?


That's what we plan on doing today. Getting to the park around 3pm and then get the wristbands iinside to avoid all the party goers coming in


----------



## yulilin3

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Does anyone know what time the Headless Horseman comes on the parade route before the parade? Does he come out right before the parade begins? Does he also show up for both parades or is it just the first one?


September times for Headless Horseman rides at 8:25pm and 11:10pm
October times are  8:10pm and 11:10pm
This is the times he steps out from Frontierland


----------



## CMNJ

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Does anyone know what time the Headless Horseman comes on the parade route before the parade? Does he come out right before the parade begins? Does he also show up for both parades or is it just the first one?


If it happens to rain he may only do 1 parade like what happened with the first party. He will not ride if the ground is wet. Otherwise at the times @yulilin3 listed. Unlike the parade he rides quickly so it doesn't take long to get to Main Street from Frontierland


----------



## CMNJ

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Has anyone ever watched HalloWishes from the Polynesian? Is it as great of a photo opportunity as like New Years Eve and 4th of July? I'm planning to go to one party while I'm there, but there is another party while I am there that has the fireworks after all of the other parks close. I'm just wondering if it would be worth it to make a trip to the Polynesian that night?


Yes watching the fireworks is great from the Polynesian (not as great as the pics I've seen from 4th of July but that is a larger fireworks display I think) 



howvan said:


> We ordered these treat bags from the ShopDisney app. Are they the same bags that you receive at the party?


Might want to check your local dollar tree-I got super cute Mickey trick or treat bags there for $1 for last year.



Cluelyss said:


> Yes, the view is just as amazing. Recent reports from the first few parties, however, were that the music was not being piped in on the beach. Not sure if it was a glitch, as others on the Poly resort board reported having music last year during the parties, or if this was to entice people to buy a party ticket??


The absolutely piped in the music last year. We watched Hallowishes from the Trader Sam's tiki terrace a few times when we stayed there last year. Alcoholic dole whip and Hallowishes....yes please 
Sad to hear they aren't doing it this year-but since we are at BWV this year probably wouldn't try it anyway


----------



## CMNJ

smitch425 said:


> That's an old bucket, too! They're killing me! Lol


I'm just glad there is a different refillable option to the haunted mansion ghost one-we got that one last year and my son loves popcorn-that's his snack at F&W


----------



## smitch425

CMNJ said:


> I'm just glad there is a different refillable option to the haunted mansion ghost one-we got that one last year and my son loves popcorn-that's his snack at F&W


That's my snack every day at every park, which is why I started collecting the buckets. Maybe by the time I arrive there will be a new one. A girl can dream. Lol!


----------



## patkingpin

Quick question - We are planning to buy our tickets for the party while we are in Disney a couple of days before the party for a number of different reasons.  The question I have is since the party is at the end of our trip and we will be there already, can I just purchase the tickets using my magic band?  I know the tickets will go on the band, but can we use the band to purchase the tickets while at guest relations?


----------



## CMNJ

smitch425 said:


> That's my snack every day at every park, which is why I started collecting the buckets. Maybe by the time I arrive there will be a new one. A girl can dream. Lol!


Quick question-do you know if is the refillable popcorn bucket just for the day or the trip? I saw different answers posted different places.


----------



## Cluelyss

CMNJ said:


> Quick question-do you know if is the refillable popcorn bucket just for the day or the trip? I saw different answers posted different places.


It used to be by the day. But now it's trip. I'm guessing they were unable to enforce the one "day" rule without changing bucket style daily


----------



## dmc6469

Cluelyss said:


> It used to be by the day. But now it's trip. I'm guessing they were unable to enforce the one "day" rule without changing bucket style daily



Note to self; bring bucket daily to the parks.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

How would you manage watching the entertainment? I am thinking of watching the fireworks, get a spot for the 2nd parade, and see the final stage show at 11:59 p.m? The other option I am thinking of is seeing the first parade, the fireworks, and see the 11:59 p.m. stage show. I want to view the parade from Main Street if possible. Do both parades start from Frontierland? I just don't know what's the better option of getting other things done like getting treats, getting pictures, and riding a couple rides.


----------



## FLkid

eschil said:


> We will be too. Been packing all day since we leave tomorrow. We're driving from northwestern Illinois. I even convinced my in laws to dress up with us. I made m&m tshirts for us to wear.  With 6 of us, we have all the colors.




Me and the GF are going as classic Mickey & Minnie. It's her first MNSSHP!


----------



## HatboxHaint

Here's our plan, feel free to critique. We have 2 adults, 1 Senior in ECV, 4 kids 5-10.

4:45PM - BOG ADR
6:30 - HM (FP+)
7-8 - Adventureland, Tarzan/Jane meet, look at other Characters, Candy w/out long lines
8-9 - Parade in Frontierland / Cadavar Dan's
9-10 - Cruella Meet, Candy, Monster Party
10 - CtM/Hallowishes near Plaza or Crystal Palace
10:40 - Castle Show
11:20 - 2nd parade on Main Street


----------



## scrappingbuckeye

howvan said:


> We ordered these treat bags from the ShopDisney app. Are they the same bags that you receive at the party?



No, I bought the bag online as well.  The bags given out at the party are much smaller and thinner. The party ones are nice, the one you bought is nicer.


----------



## missangelalexis

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> How would you manage watching the entertainment? I am thinking of watching the fireworks, get a spot for the 2nd parade, and see the final stage show at 11:59 p.m? The other option I am thinking of is seeing the first parade, the fireworks, and see the 11:59 p.m. stage show. I want to view the parade from Main Street if possible. Do both parades start from Frontierland? I just don't know what's the better option of getting other things done like getting treats, getting pictures, and riding a couple rides.



It's always suggested to see the second parade as it will be less crowded. I do believe they both start from Frontierland but hopefully someone will correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## monique5

missangelalexis said:


> It's always suggested to see the second parade as it will be less crowded. I do believe they both start from Frontierland but hopefully someone will correct me if I am wrong!



Yes, for start. See Post 1.


----------



## yulilin3

getting ready to head out. Running a couple of errands first, then picking up DD15 and her girlfriend from school and going to MK. Boo too You everyone!!


----------



## Cluelyss

HatboxHaint said:


> Here's our plan, feel free to critique. We have 2 adults, 1 Senior in ECV, 4 kids 5-10.
> 
> 4:45PM - BOG ADR
> 6:30 - HM (FP+)
> 7-8 - Adventureland, Tarzan/Jane meet, look at other Characters, Candy w/out long lines
> 8-9 - Parade in Frontierland / Cadavar Dan's
> 9-10 - Cruella Meet, Candy, Monster Party
> 10 - CtM/Hallowishes near Plaza or Crystal Palace
> 10:40 - Castle Show
> 11:20 - 2nd parade on Main Street


You'll want to be finding a spot for the first parade around 7:30. Since the parade stars in Frontierland, you'll be done long before 9. Also, I'd recommend doing HM during party hours, they kick it up a notch


----------



## renes

patkingpin said:


> Quick question - We are planning to buy our tickets for the party while we are in Disney a couple of days before the party for a number of different reasons.  The question I have is since the party is at the end of our trip and we will be there already, can I just purchase the tickets using my magic band?  I know the tickets will go on the band, but can we use the band to purchase the tickets while at guest relations?



We purchased our tickets for the MVMCP last year at the hotel and put it on our bands, I assume it would be the same for MNSSHP.


----------



## brockash

CMNJ said:


> Quick question-do you know if is the refillable popcorn bucket just for the day or the trip? I saw different answers posted different places.



I think it was meant to only be for the day, however lots of reports that they've been able to use for the length of stay.  We returned a couple weeks ago...3 in our party got the refillable popcorn buckets and we all refilled them multiple times throughout our week stay with no questions from the popcorn stands.


----------



## HatboxHaint

brockash said:


> I think it was meant to only be for the day, however lots of reports that they've been able to use for the length of stay.  We returned a couple weeks ago...3 in our party got the refillable popcorn buckets and we all refilled them multiple times throughout our week stay with no questions from the popcorn stands.



The signs now say "Length of Stay"


----------



## tizzant

Does that length of stay count for special tubs like Zero, though?


----------



## yulilin3

Live party report
Magic shots: they are telling people to come back when is dark.  The headless horseman one starts at 7pm until 11:30 to 11:40pm depending on crowds
I asked photopass at the bypass she said the poison apple can be done by any photopass, also available until 11:40pm
Party sotmk card distributed from 4pm until 12pm. Guest have to be there so they can mark the wristband
Jack and Sally came out at 5pm. The line looks to be about at least am hour long
Got our wristbands,  bag with candy,  allergy bag with 2 tokens and map at Tortuga Tavern at 4:15 with no wait


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I'll be honest the only thing I was slightly disappointed is that they didn't have the Villian Meet and Greet thing they did awhile back for $99.00...anyone remember what's that called?

Also the 12:00 AM show of Hocus Pocus Spelltacular is DEAD - I was so happy I got to see the show without a cellphone in my face.

Where did this awful trend come from...?  You can watch the show on youtube in HD what does your camera/angle provide that none of the professional ones don't?  So annoying this filming everything thing.

...am I getting old? :\


----------



## yulilin3

CampbellzSoup said:


> I'll be honest the only thing I was slightly disappointed is that they didn't have the Villian Meet and Greet thing they did awhile back for $99.00...anyone remember what's that called?
> 
> Also the 12:00 AM show of Hocus Pocus Spelltacular is DEAD - I was so happy I got to see the show without a cellphone in my face.
> 
> Where did this awful trend come from...?  You can watch the show on youtube in HD what does your camera/angle provide that none of the professional ones don't?  So annoying this filming everything thing.
> 
> ...am I getting old? :\


Villains sinister soiree
As to your last question,  I prefer not to answer


----------



## chupacabra

I totally agree with you on the cellphone issue! Whats even worse than a cellphone is when someone holds up an ipad it's just ridiculous.


----------



## Claire&TheBoys

yulilin3 said:


> Live party report
> Magic shots: they are telling people to come back when is dark.  The headless horseman one starts at 7pm until 11:30 to 11:40pm depending on crowds
> I asked photopass at the bypass she said the poison apple can be done by any photopass, also available until 11:40pm
> Party sotmk card distributed from 4pm until 12pm. Guest have to be there so they can mark the wristband
> Jack and Sally came out at 5pm. The line looks to be about at least am hour long
> Got our wristbands,  bag with candy,  allergy bag with 2 tokens and map *at Tortuga Tavern* at 4:15 with no wait



Was Tortuga Tavern open for CS?  I haven't eaten there since they changed the menu and thinking I might like to try something besides Cosmic Ray's or Pecos Bill's.  I know it's closed during the party, but wondering if it will be open until 7:00.  We're going next week.


----------



## yulilin3

Claire&TheBoys said:


> Was Tortuga Tavern open for CS?  I haven't eaten there since they changed the menu and thinking I might like to try something besides Cosmic Ray's or Pecos Bill's.  I know it's closed during the party, but wondering if it will be open until 7:00.  We're going next week.


Tortuga was not open during the day  and is not opening for the party either


----------



## Claire&TheBoys

yulilin3 said:


> Tortuga was not open during the day  and is not opening for the party either



Thanks.  I figured that was the case but thought I'd ask.


----------



## garthbarth1

yulilin3 said:


> Live party report
> Magic shots: they are telling people to come back when is dark.  The headless horseman one starts at 7pm until 11:30 to 11:40pm depending on crowds
> I asked photopass at the bypass she said the poison apple can be done by any photopass, also available until 11:40pm
> Party sotmk card distributed from 4pm until 12pm. Guest have to be there so they can mark the wristband
> Jack and Sally came out at 5pm. The line looks to be about at least am hour long
> Got our wristbands,  bag with candy,  allergy bag with 2 tokens and map at Tortuga Tavern at 4:15 with no wait


Is this bag with candy what they are giving out behind the bypass? The ziplock bag one


----------



## yulilin3

garthbarth1 said:


> Is this bag with candy what they are giving out behind the bypass? The ziplock bag one


Yeah,  same one.  Currently inside the tent by dumbo,  it's raining but it should pass soon.  7 dwarves not out yet


----------



## teddygurl28

Clearly you should not go to a party if I am here!    However rain this time should clear


----------



## Cynister

I see on the main page that there are 4 sponsored treat locations. I assume you can only get those particular treats at these 4 locations? If so, does anyone know where they are specifically?


----------



## lawboysam

CampbellzSoup said:


> I'll be honest the only thing I was slightly disappointed is that they didn't have the Villian Meet and Greet thing they did awhile back for $99.00...anyone remember what's that called?



Club Villain is the same general concept - it's over at Hollywood Studios.


----------



## mickey1968

lawboysam said:


> Club Villain is the same general concept - it's over at Hollywood Studios.


I did Club Villain last May when I was there. It was awesome and for the price you get a full meal (buffet style like at a corporate party/reception), dessert party and open bar. The interactions with the four Villains was wonderful.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

lawboysam said:


> Club Villain is the same general concept - it's over at Hollywood Studios.



Right.  From what I hear the Club Villian is way better as well - however there is something with Main Street Decked out for Halloween, and espcially eating in the castle that is super special / Getting into the Halloween Spirit.


----------



## RJstanis

I guess the rain was a deterrent because when I was using MK as a transportation middle man an hour ago, there was a ton of people still going into the party. I'm worried about getting there as close to 4 and there's tons pouring in at 8 

Can't wait for Sunday!


----------



## HatboxHaint

tizzant said:


> Does that length of stay count for special tubs like Zero, though?


Nope


----------



## Masonsears3

How long are people recommending to wait for the first and second parades in frontierland and main st?


----------



## yulilin3

The dwarves came out before 7pm despite the rain 
Watched fiat parade from frontierland, you can grab a rope spot 30 minutes before.  After watched the Hocus Pocus show,  grabbed a spot very close to the stage. Moved to the "grassy" area for celebrate the magic and Hallowishes, plenty of room and an awesome spot. 
Waiting for second parade on main street,  still plenty of spots available. 
I didn't do any rides or characters,  Just not my priority but it doesn't feel overly crowded


----------



## GraceMonica

Looks like Halloween night has sold out! I guess people were waiting for reviews of this year's party before they bought.


----------



## teddygurl28

Crowds were great! Walked into frontier land at 8:10 and got a spot at the rope. We did most treat stops but fantasyland and pirates. Did a couple of rides no wait. We were walking through when hallowishes started and could have had a great spot but our little one was scared. So glad we decided to try for the second night!


----------



## FoxC63

teddygurl28 said:


> Crowds were great! Walked into frontier land at 8:10 and got a spot at the rope. We did most treat stops but fantasyland and pirates. Did a couple of rides no wait. We were walking through when hallowishes started and could have had a great spot but our little one was scared. So glad we decided to try for the second night!



Just curious about when it stared raining and when it finally stopped.  Also did you see many people in costumes?


----------



## FoxC63

GraceMonica said:


> Looks like Halloween night has sold out! I guess people were waiting for reviews of this year's party before they bought.



Glad we bought ours!


----------



## teddygurl28

FoxC63 said:


> Just curious about when it stared raining and when it finally stopped.  Also did you see many people in costumes?


 Started around 6:20 and ended just past 7pm.  Many people in costume but I didn't feel out of place not being dressed festively (costumes didn't survive the monsoon on Tuesday)


----------



## yulilin3

The ZootopiaParty Patrol was super fun,  short but fun.  We grabbed a spot on main street right in front of the cm window,  they came out from the little alley


----------



## bryana

Echoing what everyone else said. Rides were light, got a really great spot for the first parade after coming off of Splash, then got the best spot I've ever had for a nighttime show for CTM/Hallowishes. Without a doubt my new favorite fireworks show. WOW. Didn't do any characters this time around. Wish I could do a second party but leaving Sunday afternoon. Seriously considering coming down for a solo trip next year for it.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

FLkid said:


> Me and the GF are going as classic Mickey & Minnie. It's her first MNSSHP!



I'm going as classic Minnie too! I just finished the ears/hat yesterday ^^

Sorry for the terrible picture >.<


----------



## DisneyLove2015

yulilin3 said:


> The ZootopiaParty Patrol was super fun,  short but fun.  We grabbed a spot on main street right in front of the cm window,  they came out from the little alley


How far in advance of the parade start time does this happen?


----------



## dawn8179

We had a great time. When we got off Pirates it was raining. When we finally decided to pull out the ponchos and go, it had just about stopped raining. Characters we saw - Mickey, Minnie, Daisy, Donald, and Goofy 
Magic shots- Grave diggers (during the fireworks, which made for an awesome pic), Haunted Mansion dancers, and the headless horseman. 
We rode some rides, watched the second parade, left with a very tired little boy, and 3 bags overflowing with candy. I also have never been complimented so much for an outfit, made me feel good. I had forgot my hairspray, but my hair stayed in buns for the entire night


----------



## monique5

DisneyLove2015 said:


> How far in advance of the parade start time does this happen?



See Post 1 - Boo-To-You Parade, details & times prove.


----------



## monique5

dawn8179 said:


> We had a great time. When we got off Pirates it was raining. When we finally decided to pull out the ponchos and go, it had just about stopped raining. Characters we saw - Mickey, Minnie, Daisy, Donald, and Goofy
> Magic shots- Grave diggers (during the fireworks, which made for an awesome pic), Haunted Mansion dancers, and the headless horseman.
> We rode some rides, watched the second parade, left with a very tired little boy, and 3 bags overflowing with candy. I also have never been complimented so much for an outfit, made me feel good. I had forgot my hairspray, but my hair stayed in buns for the entire night



Sweet! Love the costume! Glad you had a great time @ MNSSHP!


----------



## monique5

gypsy_at_heart said:


> I'm going as classic Minnie too! I just finished the ears/hat yesterday ^^
> 
> Sorry for the terrible picture >.<



Super cute!


----------



## Ruth B

Has anyone else been to the dessert party? 
Still debating if we cancel or not ....


----------



## yulilin3

a couple of random thoughts from last nights party
Photopass magic shot:
got the hitchhiking ghost right next to the rocking chairs by Hall oof Presidents
got the poison apple, Iago on shoulder and ghost dancers from the same person on Main Street
Never got a chance to go all the way back to the front to get the headless horseman or the dancing video one from Town Square, we left around 12:15am and there was a huge line for both spots

CM: were all very festive and happy to help, everyone seemed excited
Allergy free items:
My daughter has intolerances to many foods (eggs,milk,soy) and her girlfriend is vegan so we went to the spot at Liberty Square at 7:20pm, it was completely empty. They had time to look at all the items, my DD GF is very shy and only asked for gummy worms, after leaving the spot I told her she could have anything she wanted from the list, we went back to the spot about 15 minutes later, this time there was a small line, both girls asked for everything and the CM gave them about 3 or 4 of the candy stuff and 2 of the chocolate options. At the end of the night the girls went to the front to ask for more and the Cm only gave one of each and acted very stingy
The character tent by Dumbo is a great spot to trick or treat, was there at 7pm and each side has 3 stops, after one run my bag was full. You could do this and be done with trick or treating, all the other lines looked really early on, I didn't do anymore trick or treating so not sure how they were later

After the first parade ( we watched from Frontierland) we went to watch the Hocus Pocus show, got great spots close to the stage on the right hand side, the left hand side area was reserved for wheel chairs. Great show


----------



## monique5

Ruth B said:


> Has anyone else been to the dessert party?
> Still debating if we cancel or not ....



Thread with numerous posts, but @ time I read thread only 2-3 PP had actually attended, 2 posters with negative reviews 1 with good reviews for parade viewing & 1 with okay review for fireworks. So I'm waiting on more reviews before I cancel. Thread was posted several pages back, it's under the TP&A forum, I Need HalloWishes Dessert Party reviews or something like that.


----------



## Cynister

yulilin3 said:


> The ZootopiaParty Patrol was super fun,  short but fun.  We grabbed a spot on main street right in front of the cm window,  they came out from the little alley


Are they only on Main St.?


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Are they only on Main St.?


yes, only on Main Street. They have 2 sets. They come out of the little alley next to the Pandora store, they separate Nick and Judy, each taking  a side of Main Street with dancers and invite kids to come conga line with them. Then they leave, it's like a 5 minute thing but it's very high energy and a great way to pass the time while waiting for the parade to reach Main Street.
Then they go to Town Square, where they stop again and do the same thing.


----------



## WDWRook

9/11 Report.

Entered at 3:45.  Fastpassed Talking Mickey.  So fun no Halloween costume.  He did a magic trick.  My DD5 and DS10 and DH went through the path to get trick or treat bags which was fun.  Then went to pickup Sorcerer cards.  At first a CM didn't hand out the Clawhauser card but was told by another CM to start doing it.  Then they watched the Mickey's Faire show.  While they did all this I went to get in line for Jack/Sally.  I was there around 4.  Jack/Sally came out at 5pm.  We met them at 5:10.  A very cool meet -heard the line was closed by 10pm.  Definitely worth waiting for.  People in line were not liking the fact that another group who was first in line and kept adding people (went from 5 or 6 to around 15).  One lady who was complaining said that they were CMs.  They ended up having to have one group picture and no individual meet.

We then had fastpasses for 7DMT and PP which we walked right on.  

Got in line for 7Dwarves meet at 5:50.  They came out at 6:22 and we met them at 7:10.  Very long line and moved slow.  I think the photopass photographer had an issue at first.  It was incredibly humid and hot in the tent.  My kids ate candy during the wait.  

Then we trick or treated next door at Pete's.  Walked thru and got plenty of candy.  There was long lines at other stations.

Checked Pooh characters meet - VERY long line and we were not willing to stand in another long character meet.  So went to Alice/Hatter instead.  Very short line all night.  Rode Teacups.  Long wait for Tweedles and the Queen.  We skipped them and headed to HM ride.  Walked right on.  This was around 7:45.  The entertainment was outside after the ride.  We only saw a few minutes as it was the end of the set.  Waited 5 min for ghost magic shot there.  We didn't wait for her to come back but headed to the parade to watch around liberty square.  We watched the parade at the Liberty Square Emergency Exit which turned out great as we were there a bit after 8 and had a great view.  There was a stall in the parade at Wreckit Ralph so we popped out and hit the hitchhiking ghost shot which there was no one and was able to still see the rest of the parade.  

Then headed to ride carousel and met Merida (waited 10 min).  Then headed to grassy spot to watch Celebrate the Magic, Fireworks.  Great spot and could sit during it.  We then moved up to watch Hocus Pocus show which was awesome!!  Hustled over to the Pooh meet but they had already closed the line at 11pm.  Bummer.  Then headed to Minnie/Donald/Daisy and met them and waited about 10 min.  They didn't sign autograph books.  Neither did Alice and Hatter.  We did another round of trickortreat thru Pete's.  No wait at all and were handing out candy by huge handfulls.  

Then we headed to little mermaid ride.  On our way saw a photopass photographer.  No wait.  It was something new and they wouldn't say what it was.  After looking on MDE it was floating tombstone magic shot.  They had some long piece of equipment that they moved behind you.  Then we walked on Little Mermaid ride - i think we might have been the only ones there.

Then we headed towards tomorrowland and ran into Tweedles.  Met them with no wait.  No Queen of Hearts though.  We walked over to Monsters Dance Party and Mike, Sully, and Boo were there.  Was fun but my kids were getting tired.  We then went to main street to get the dancing ghost magic shot (main street) and grave diggers (near pumpkin by railroad).  Headed out to get Headless Horseman magic shot at 12:05 but were already done and gone for the night.  Really bummed about that one.  

It was a super fun night!!  We were able to do a lot!  It was so very hot and humid that night!!  I was really bummed we missed the Pooh meets and the Headless horseman magic shot.  And we totally forgot about the Cadaver Dans.  It seemed that stuff was closing up around 11.  Almost need one more hour of party time.  We left just after midnight and there was no line at all for the monorail.


----------



## Mouseketeers4

yulilin3 said:


> After the first parade ( we watched from Frontierland) we went to watch the Hocus Pocus show, got great spots close to the stage on the right hand side, the left hand side area was reserved for wheel chairs. Great show



This is my tentative plan for our party as well.  Did you go straight from your parade spot to hold a space for the Hocus Pocus show?  I'm trying to figure out how early we need to get there before the show starts.  Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

Mouseketeers4 said:


> This is my tentative plan for our party as well.  Did you go straight from your parade spot to hold a space for the Hocus Pocus show?  I'm trying to figure out how early we need to get there before the show starts.  Thank you!


If you are watching from Frontierland don't follow behind the parade, the CM make you go left or right at the Liberty Square bridge. I would watch from Frontierland on the side closer to Adventureland, when the parade finishes head to Adventureland and go towards the HUB and wait for you to be able to grab a spot for the show.
It was a mess at the brigde when everyone got stopped there


----------



## Ruth B

monique5 said:


> Thread with numerous posts, but @ time I read thread only 2-3 PP had actually attended, 2 posters with negative reviews 1 with good reviews for parade viewing & 1 with okay review for fireworks. So I'm waiting on more reviews before I cancel. Thread was posted several pages back, it's under the TP&A forum, I Need HalloWishes Dessert Party reviews or something like that.



Thank you


----------



## monique5

*39D Until I'm Home! *


----------



## Mouseketeers4

yulilin3 said:


> If you are watching from Frontierland don't follow behind the parade, the CM make you go left or right at the Liberty Square bridge. I would watch from Frontierland on the side closer to Adventureland, when the parade finishes head to Adventureland and go towards the HUB and wait for you to be able to grab a spot for the show.
> It was a mess at the brigde when everyone got stopped there



Thank you!  So we should go grab spots right away?  I'm wondering if we would have time to trick or treat in between.  Also, did you stay and hang out in that spot for the fireworks?


----------



## Shroog

So, where is this grassy area that people are sitting in for Celebrate the Magic and fireworks.  I have heard about this, but am unsure exactly where it is.  I thought the grassy areas were reserved for something.  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Mouseketeers4 said:


> Thank you!  So we should go grab spots right away?  I'm wondering if we would have time to trick or treat in between.  Also, did you stay and hang out in that spot for the fireworks?


Yes, we went right away, got held up for about 10 min because of the bridge blockage, but walked around it and got the spot. After the show we headed to the grassy area for CtM and Hallowishes


Shroog said:


> So, where is this grassy area that people are sitting in for Celebrate the Magic and fireworks.  I have heard about this, but am unsure exactly where it is.  I thought the grassy areas were reserved for something.  Thanks!


They are not reserved for the parties, there are 2 areas, one in front of The Plaza Restaurant and the other in front of Casey's. I like the one in front of The Plaza better
This is a pic from the one in front of Casey's


----------



## Shroog

yulilin3 said:


> Yes, we went right away, got held up for about 10 min because of the bridge blockage, but walked around it and got the spot. After the show we headed to the grassy area for CtM and Hallowishes
> 
> They are not reserved for the parties, there are 2 areas, one in front of The Plaza Restaurant and the other in front of Casey's. I like the one in front of The Plaza better
> This is a pic from the one in front of Casey's



Thank you yulilin3!!  And, thanks for the visual!  I didn't know these weren't reserved areas for the parties!  Will definitely be trying to get a spot in one of these areas!


----------



## Disneymom1126

Shroog said:


> Thank you yulilin3!!  And, thanks for the visual!  I didn't know these weren't reserved areas for the parties!  Will definitely be trying to get a spot in one of these areas!



I think most people assume that as well!  Last year we went there 15 minutes early and had a great view!!


----------



## disneynp

Masonsears3 said:


> Is anyone here going on October 10th or 11th?


I am going on one of those dates. I plan on getting tickets Friday.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I sat in that (fake) grassy area in front of Casey's at the party last Sunday.  Sat right in front of one of those planters so could lean back on it.  It was perfect... sat the whole time, great view, great sound, great spot for the perimeter fireworks. Could have walked up during the fireworks and still gotten a spot to sit.  Two thumbs up from me!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I sat in that (fake) grassy area in front of Casey's at the party last Sunday.  Sat right in front of one of those planters so could lean back on it.  It was perfect... sat the whole time, great view, great sound, great spot for the perimeter fireworks. Could have walked up during the fireworks and still gotten a spot to sit.  Two thumbs up from me!
> 
> View attachment 195463
> 
> View attachment 195464
> 
> View attachment 195466



Ugh that info makes it harder for me t decide whether or not to keep our dessert party!!!


----------



## darrenf67

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I sat in that (fake) grassy area in front of Casey's at the party last Sunday.  Sat right in front of one of those planters so could lean back on it.  It was perfect... sat the whole time, great view, great sound, great spot for the perimeter fireworks. Could have walked up during the fireworks and still gotten a spot to sit.  Two thumbs up from me!
> 
> View attachment 195463
> 
> View attachment 195464
> 
> View attachment 195466



How long before did you get there?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Ugh that info makes it harder for me t decide whether or not to keep our dessert party!!!



I haven't followed the details of the dessert party this year but the fireworks viewing is from Tomorrowland Terrace, right?  Different strokes for different folks but if it were me, I wouldn't want to to watch Hallowishes from there.  I've done the normal Wishes dessert party and I'm not a total fan of the angle or being under that overhang (unless it's raining of course!).  Plus the thought of all those desserts on top of all the candy makes me want to be sick!  Lol.

But, I can see the parade viewing spot being a big draw. 

Not sure when your party is but I'll note that last Sunday was the lightest crowd I've experienced in three years of going.  Compare that to the last week of October last year when I would have paid good money for a dedicated spot to do anything around fireworks time!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

darrenf67 said:


> How long before did you get there?



Roughly 10 minutes before Celebrate the Magic.  As I noted in the prior post this seemed to me like the lightest crowd I've seen in my three years of going (prior parties were early September 2014 and last week of October 2015).  I suspect that spot would be far more chaotic on a busier party night.


----------



## mdb78

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I sat in that (fake) grassy area in front of Casey's at the party last Sunday.  Sat right in front of one of those planters so could lean back on it.  It was perfect... sat the whole time, great view, great sound, great spot for the perimeter fireworks. Could have walked up during the fireworks and still gotten a spot to sit.  Two thumbs up from me!
> 
> View attachment 195463
> 
> View attachment 195464
> 
> View attachment 195466



Thanks for sharing! We were planning to skip the fireworks and just catch it from fantasyland since we don't like how crowded it gets watching from out front.  I like this option of the grassy area!

We're going October 16, and I'm anticipating a bigger crowd compared to the just recent parties, but hopefully it won't be crazy busy.


----------



## fantasycloud

Is there a werthers station this year? And where?

I've been following and haven't seen the answer yet. THANKS


----------



## Cluelyss

mdb78 said:


> Thanks for sharing! We were planning to skip the fireworks and just watch it from fantasyland since we don't like how crowded it gets watching from out front.  I like this option of the grassy area!
> 
> We're going October 16, and I'm anticipating a bigger crowd compared to the just recent parties, but hopefully it won't be crazy busy.


We will be there that night too....maybe we'll see you in the plaza gardens! We have watched regular Wishes here a couple times since they stopped offering the FP viewing, and it never seems to be crowded. Fingers crossed it stays that way! We love the view from there!


----------



## mdb78

Cluelyss said:


> We will be there that night too....maybe we'll see you in the plaza gardens! We have watched regular Wishes here a couple times since they stopped offering the FP viewing, and it never seems to be crowded. Fingers crossed it stays that way! We love the view from there!


When did they stop the FP viewing?  I haven't been to MK since May of last year.  Are people just assuming the grass is off limits?


----------



## Cluelyss

mdb78 said:


> When did they stop the FP viewing?  I haven't been to MK since May of last year.  Are people just assuming the grass is off limits?


I think they may be? Though they never had FP viewing during the parties?? Wishes FPs stopped earlier this year. We did it in Feb, by our May trip it was gone, so somewhere in between


----------



## Disneylover99

mdb78 said:


> When did they stop the FP viewing?  I haven't been to MK since May of last year.  Are people just assuming the grass is off limits?


I think people do assume the grass is off limits. We were at the first party and we weren't even sure since the grass area by Casey's was only about half full during the first party during Wishes. It seemed too good to be true. We were able to stretch out and relax during the fireworks.


----------



## CMNJ

mdb78 said:


> Thanks for sharing! We were planning to skip the fireworks and just catch it from fantasyland since we don't like how crowded it gets watching from out front.  I like this option of the grassy area!
> 
> We're going October 16, and I'm anticipating a bigger crowd compared to the just recent parties, but hopefully it won't be crazy busy.





Cluelyss said:


> We will be there that night too....maybe we'll see you in the plaza gardens! We have watched regular Wishes here a couple times since they stopped offering the FP viewing, and it never seems to be crowded. Fingers crossed it stays that way! We love the view from there!


So will we-maybe the plaza Garden area will be busy that night


----------



## Disneymom1126

mdb78 said:


> Thanks for sharing! We were planning to skip the fireworks and just catch it from fantasyland since we don't like how crowded it gets watching from out front.  I like this option of the grassy area!
> 
> We're going October 16, and I'm anticipating a bigger crowd compared to the just recent parties, but hopefully it won't be crazy busy.



We were at a sold out party last year when we sat in the "grass" on the Casey's side of the street and there was still room throughout the whole thing - I do think people just don't think they can be in there or don't think to go there in the first place!    Here is our view from last year


----------



## DisneyLove2015

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I haven't followed the details of the dessert party this year but the fireworks viewing is from Tomorrowland Terrace, right?  Different strokes for different folks but if it were me, I wouldn't want to to watch Hallowishes from there.  I've done the normal Wishes dessert party and I'm not a total fan of the angle or being under that overhang (unless it's raining of course!).  Plus the thought of all those desserts on top of all the candy makes me want to be sick!  Lol.
> 
> But, I can see the parade viewing spot being a big draw.
> 
> Not sure when your party is but I'll note that last Sunday was the lightest crowd I've experienced in three years of going.  Compare that to the last week of October last year when I would have paid good money for a dedicated spot to do anything around fireworks time!


Our party is Sept 29th.  We will have an 8 year old and a 19 month old with us.  The parade seating was the biggest draw for me... I love the idea of showing up at 8:20-8:30 and getting an awesome spot on Main Street for the parade.  The dessert party itself wasn't a big factor (we don't plan on eating the ToT candy that night) other than having a dedicated spot to watch Wishes from (they have tables that aren't under the over hang to my knowledge...but some may be. Not 100%).   We went to a MVMCP in 2013 and we had a HARD time finding a spot for the fireworks without being really early or smushed in.   I had planned on sitting at our table with DD while my DH takes our son to trick or treat or ride rides in Tomorrowland.  

I'm hoping for a few more reviews of the party before deciding whether to cancel or not.


----------



## Cluelyss

CMNJ said:


> So will we-maybe the plaza Garden area will be busy that night


Shhhh....don't tell anyone else


----------



## CMNJ

Cluelyss said:


> Shhhh....don't tell anyone else


It will be our secret 
Along with every other dis member who follows this thread lol


----------



## HarleenQ

Do you have to sit on the grass or do people sit on the "sidewalk" area too?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

HarleenQ said:


> Do you have to sit on the grass or do people sit on the "sidewalk" area too?



There are no rules / no monitoring, so you can do whatever you want.  My observation is that most people will migrate to the grass at first because they "think" they shouldn't sit on the sidewalk.  I watched regular Wishes last Friday night from the same spot and by show time it eventually filled in enough people were sitting on both.  It never filled in that much on Sunday for Hallowishes.  I sat on the sidewalk in front of one of the middle planters so I could "lean back" on the fence.


----------



## yulilin3

HarleenQ said:


> Do you have to sit on the grass or do people sit on the "sidewalk" area too?


we sat on the back "sidewalk" so that we could have a back  rest with he fence


----------



## DisneyLove2015

DS isn't wearing this for MNSSHP but possibly for ToT at home.    It is hilarious to watch him walk in this!!!! So adorable!!! In case anyone is looking for a BB8 costume- target!!!


----------



## crazy4wdw

It appears that the Halloween party for October 31 has finally sold out.  I didn't see this posted yet on the thread.


----------



## Linda67

Does anyone know what is the latest time we could head out to get the Headless Horseman Magic Shot at the entrance?
I've been searching this thread and there seems to be a few reports of people trying to get the shot when leaving the party late/after the 2nd parade and seeing that the Photopass photographers have already left 
We'll be staying as long as we can and catching the final Hocus Pocus show so when would you suggest we aim to do this?  i don't want to get caught in a rush of people leaving after the fireworks 
Thanks all!


----------



## yulilin3

Linda67 said:


> Does anyone know what is the latest time we could head out to get the Headless Horseman Magic Shot at the entrance?
> I've been searching this thread and there seems to be a few reports of people trying to get the shot when leaving the party late/after the 2nd parade and seeing that the Photopass photographers have already left
> We'll be staying as long as we can and catching the final Hocus Pocus show so when would you suggest we aim to do this?  i don't want to get caught in a rush of people leaving after the fireworks
> Thanks all!


I asked this question as I entered he party on Friday. Photopass at that spot said they pack up at 11:40pm. When I was leaving the party, around 12:15am I notice they were still there and had a HUGE line.
I would recommend not waiting until the end of the party


----------



## Linda67

yulilin3 said:


> I asked this question as I entered he party on Friday. Photopass at that spot said they pack up at 11:40pm. When I was leaving the party, around 12:15am I notice they were still there and had a HUGE line.
> I would recommend not waiting until the end of the party



Thanks so much!  
This exactly the info I needed.  I think we will try and pop out at some point earlier in the evening, maybe at around 9:30pm before Hallowishes


----------



## yulilin3

Linda67 said:


> Thanks so much!
> This exactly the info I needed.  I think we will try and pop out at some point earlier in the evening, maybe at around 9:30pm before Hallowishes


That seems like a good time.  It's a pain cause it's all the way in the front


----------



## crazy4wdw

Ruth B said:


> Has anyone else been to the dessert party?
> Still debating if we cancel or not ....





monique5 said:


> Thread with numerous posts, but @ time I read thread only 2-3 PP had actually attended, 2 posters with negative reviews 1 with good reviews for parade viewing & 1 with okay review for fireworks. So I'm waiting on more reviews before I cancel. Thread was posted several pages back, it's under the TP&A forum, I Need HalloWishes Dessert Party reviews or something like that.



Try this thread:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/i-...this-years-hallowishes-dessert-party.3542778/


----------



## nicolebridget22

Can anyone tell me the wherabouts/times for some Magic Shots?  Particularly, the Headless Horseman, the HM dancing ghosts, and any other HM types (aside from the hearse as I already have that one from a previous year)?  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

nicolebridget22 said:


> Can anyone tell me the wherabouts/times for some Magic Shots?  Particularly, the Headless Horseman, the HM dancing ghosts, and any other HM types (aside from the hearse as I already have that one from a previous year)?  Thanks!


First page has that info,  the only thing different is that the hitchiking ghosts are right in front of the rocking chairs next to hall of presidents


----------



## siskaren

nicolebridget22 said:


> Can anyone tell me the wherabouts/times for some Magic Shots?  Particularly, the Headless Horseman, the HM dancing ghosts, and any other HM types (aside from the hearse as I already have that one from a previous year)?  Thanks!



See the first post in this thread.


----------



## monique5

crazy4wdw said:


> It appears that the Halloween party for October 31 has finally sold out.  I didn't see this posted yet on the thread.



Posted a few pages back. Also, see Post 1, top, Sold Out Dates.


----------



## monique5

yulilin3 said:


> First page has that info,  the only thing different is that the hitchiking ghosts are right in front of the rocking chairs next to hall of presidents



Thanks! Updated info.


----------



## attain

Small change in my costume. I happen across a shirt with fireworks in the clearance at Khols today. It will be more comfortable and look better than the Christmas lights. Still wearing the Glowby's in my hair. I am getting more and more excited each day! 5 more days! Haven't decided my full party plan, but since it's just me, it isn't as critical.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I'm just curious. I'm going to the party on Tuesday. I know we get wristbands claiming that we belong to the party. I'm just wondering how Disney gets everyone out of the park that doesn't have a wristband at 7? I've heard horror stories from other people about how some people without wristbands are still sticking around and seeing the parade/fireworks. If this is true, I know I'll be that one in the crowd that calls them out. Does anyone have any experience with this, or is Disney really good about getting everyone out at 7?


----------



## yulilin3

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm just curious. I'm going to the party on Tuesday. I know we get wristbands claiming that we belong to the party. I'm just wondering how Disney gets everyone out of the park that doesn't have a wristband at 7? I've heard horror stories from other people about how some people without wristbands are still sticking around and seeing the parade/fireworks. If this is true, I know I'll be that one in the crowd that calls them out. Does anyone have any experience with this, or is Disney really good about getting everyone out at 7?


Impossible to get everyone out.  You might see some people without wristbands,  I,  in particular,  don't let that bother me,  but I know others are truly upset about this
What they do at 7pm is start a sweep of the park from back to front
Basically a line of cm start in the back and check everyones wristbands, I'd you don't have a wristband you are not allowed to continue from that point back.  You're told you have to leave or buy a ticket.
Cm are stationed at restrooms and stores to tell people to leave.
They do this all around the park until around 8:15pm, after that yout don't see cm checking for wristbands anymore
You might see some people being told to leave while they are waiting for the parade, ands obviously not being able to go on rides or meet characters


----------



## RJstanis

Just like other parties. Jack and Sally out at 5, dwarves at 615


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

I'm at my second party (as a guest anyway) and I'm doing characters only tonight. Did Jack & Sally first - someone passed out in the queue shortly after they came out and there was a bit of a bottleneck as a result. (Not complaining, glad the person's ok.) Just got in for the first set of Pooh & friends. Now I'm waiting on Minnie, Donald, and Daisy. I feel like I'm making decent time, but I did stop to eat dinner at Cosmic Rays.

It feels a little more crowded than last Sunday but not horribly so.


----------



## RJstanis

Yeah we were right next to the lady that passed out. She was out maybe 5 sec but seemed fine before they shooed us up. I heard all kinds of crazy reasons. I'm sure it was just from overheating bc it was insanely hot.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

attain said:


> Small change in my costume. I happen across a shirt with fireworks in the clearance at Khols today. It will be more comfortable and look better than the Christmas lights. Still wearing the Glowby's in my hair. I am getting more and more excited each day! 5 more days! Haven't decided my full party plan, but since it's just me, it isn't as critical.View attachment 195583



Friday? We'll be there then. We'll wave if we see you!


----------



## RJstanis

Overall we had a decent party. The weather ruined the 2nd half.

Got in park a few minutes before 4. No time issues with security or turnstiles or whatever they're called at Disney. 

Went straight to Jack and Sally. Maybe 10 people back by then, but of course before J&S got there at least another 10 came up through the line to meet with their party. I have no issues with it, especially if it's a group session anyway. The people I take exception that do that, are the ones who do that and then want individual photos. Or even better was the two guys who wanted their photos and then decided to literally have a fashion photog session with 3 of their own cameras between the two of them after that. The guy who brought those jackalopes up in line is a cast member on top of that too (bc I'm quiet and just listen to everyone), but whatever. It is pretty rude though.

Jack and Sally were out a hair after 5p and were fantastic with my kids, and they loved it.  I'm sure waiting in the Sahara for an hour wasn't what they had in mind but they at least understood why.

If you can, and can tolerate it, I'd recommend getting there before 430. The line swelled before then, and continued to swell after that.

We finished with Jack and Sally by 525. Used our FP for Mine Train at its expiration at 530p (we ended up not using our PP FP for 330-430 since the rest of our party, for the party, were late). And then went to stand in lines for Dwarves. My oldest was a trooper and stayed with me. I tried to explain to my wife that even though the CM told her they wont come out until 7 that the CM was false (I possibly could have chosen a more inappropriate adj but we'll just give me the benefit of doubt shall we), so she and the youngest still bailed on us (for the Laugh Stop no less...that still stings a little). We lined up prob around 545 and were well inside the tent at the end of the third turn. By 555 or so the line was way out of the tent and making its way to the stairs of the splash pad area. I'd recommend being there ideally between 515-530.

Dwarves were out exactly at 615 (like I told the wife... sigh). We missed their first set but maybe a 2-3 minute lull before the next batch came. We were done by 650 and decided to make our way to the Queen and Tweedles. We had maybe a 15 min wait there. Then we wandered a bit before stopping in Cosmic Rays and grabbing food to go and stopping in Liberty Square to claim a spot for the parade. We prob got there around 750 and there was a ton of empty front row spots. By 8ish they began filling up quickly and by 810 the spaces behind us started filling in too. 

Our spot was about 15 feet away from the Hitchhikers magic shot. Sometimes the line would be 15 deep, and then dwindle to one or two. We jumped in real quick when it dwindled for a bit for the shot. Didn't seem like alot of people knew about that spot. 

After the parade we went to Merida and jumped in line about 15 secs before they opened up the queue to get in. Within 5 min it was pretty full again. I thought it was a waste of party time, but you try to explain to a 4 yr and 6yr old boy why they can't shoot a fake bow and arrow. As close to the end of the parade as possible will give you the smallest wait for her...if she's a priority. "Priority" made me vomit a little.

From there we trick or treated (overruled again) at Tomorrowland and Circus town or whatever the name the cool kids call it, and got some rides in. By then the lightning shut down all outdoor rides and characters. We rode Pooh, IASW (overruled, yes became the trend to my night), and Mermaid when it then started to pour. When we got off ride, the CM offered us to just jump back in line again if we wanted. But the kids were done, my wife I'm sure was done before the party even started (at least she wore makeup for the first time in for-never), so we ponchoed up, and threw in the white towel. On the bus at 1130p the fireworks started going off as we pulled away. I'm sure that's Disney's way of saying yeah right on your chance of getting something free from us. Overall good time and hope this helps in any strategies.


----------



## monique5

*Only 5 more MNSSHP left in September! Who's going?*


----------



## MAF

monique5 said:


> *Only 5 more MNSSHP left in September! Who's going?*


Me!   Only 6 more days!!!


----------



## shameless3

RJstanis said:


> Overall we had a decent party. The weather ruined the 2nd half.
> 
> Got in park a few minutes before 4. No time issues with security or turnstiles or whatever they're called at Disney.
> 
> Went straight to Jack and Sally. Maybe 10 people back by then, but of course before J&S got there at least another 10 came up through the line to meet with their party. I have no issues with it, especially if it's a group session anyway. The people I take exception that do that, are the ones who do that and then want individual photos. Or even better was the two guys who wanted their photos and then decided to literally have a fashion photog session with 3 of their own cameras between the two of them after that. The guy who brought those jackalopes up in line is a cast member on top of that too (bc I'm quiet and just listen to everyone), but whatever. It is pretty rude though.
> 
> Jack and Sally were out a hair after 5p and were fantastic with my kids, and they loved it.  I'm sure waiting in the Sahara for an hour wasn't what they had in mind but they at least understood why.
> 
> If you can, and can tolerate it, I'd recommend getting there before 430. The line swelled before then, and continued to swell after that.
> 
> We finished with Jack and Sally by 525. Used our FP for Mine Train at its expiration at 530p (we ended up not using our PP FP for 330-430 since the rest of our party, for the party, were late). And then went to stand in lines for Dwarves. My oldest was a trooper and stayed with me. I tried to explain to my wife that even though the CM told her they wont come out until 7 that the CM was false (I possibly could have chosen a more inappropriate adj but we'll just give me the benefit of doubt shall we), so she and the youngest still bailed on us (for the Laugh Stop no less...that still stings a little). We lined up prob around 545 and were well inside the tent at the end of the third turn. By 555 or so the line was way out of the tent and making its way to the stairs of the splash pad area. I'd recommend being there ideally between 515-530.
> 
> Dwarves were out exactly at 615 (like I told the wife... sigh). We missed their first set but maybe a 2-3 minute lull before the next batch came. We were done by 650 and decided to make our way to the Queen and Tweedles. We had maybe a 15 min wait there. Then we wandered a bit before stopping in Cosmic Rays and grabbing food to go and stopping in Liberty Square to claim a spot for the parade. We prob got there around 750 and there was a ton of empty front row spots. By 8ish they began filling up quickly and by 810 the spaces behind us started filling in too.
> 
> Our spot was about 15 feet away from the Hitchhikers magic shot. Sometimes the line would be 15 deep, and then dwindle to one or two. We jumped in real quick when it dwindled for a bit for the shot. Didn't seem like alot of people knew about that spot.
> 
> After the parade we went to Merida and jumped in line about 15 secs before they opened up the queue to get in. Within 5 min it was pretty full again. I thought it was a waste of party time, but you try to explain to a 4 yr and 6yr old boy why they can't shoot a fake bow and arrow. As close to the end of the parade as possible will give you the smallest wait for her...if she's a priority. "Priority" made me vomit a little.
> 
> From there we trick or treated (overruled again) at Tomorrowland and Circus town or whatever the name the cool kids call it, and got some rides in. By then the lightning shut down all outdoor rides and characters. We rode Pooh, IASW (overruled, yes became the trend to my night), and Mermaid when it then started to pour. When we got off ride, the CM offered us to just jump back in line again if we wanted. But the kids were done, my wife I'm sure was done before the party even started (at least she wore makeup for the first time in for-never), so we ponchoed up, and threw in the white towel. On the bus at 1130p the fireworks started going off as we pulled away. I'm sure that's Disney's way of saying yeah right on your chance of getting something free from us. Overall good time and hope this helps in any strategies.




I was there with my niece last night and we left as the fireworks just started.  Walking past guest services and a cast member stopped us and gave us tickets to Tuesdays party to make up for the rain.


----------



## Cluelyss

RJstanis said:


> Overall we had a decent party. The weather ruined the 2nd half.
> 
> Got in park a few minutes before 4. No time issues with security or turnstiles or whatever they're called at Disney.
> 
> Went straight to Jack and Sally. Maybe 10 people back by then, but of course before J&S got there at least another 10 came up through the line to meet with their party. I have no issues with it, especially if it's a group session anyway. The people I take exception that do that, are the ones who do that and then want individual photos. Or even better was the two guys who wanted their photos and then decided to literally have a fashion photog session with 3 of their own cameras between the two of them after that. The guy who brought those jackalopes up in line is a cast member on top of that too (bc I'm quiet and just listen to everyone), but whatever. It is pretty rude though.
> 
> Jack and Sally were out a hair after 5p and were fantastic with my kids, and they loved it.  I'm sure waiting in the Sahara for an hour wasn't what they had in mind but they at least understood why.
> 
> If you can, and can tolerate it, I'd recommend getting there before 430. The line swelled before then, and continued to swell after that.
> 
> We finished with Jack and Sally by 525. Used our FP for Mine Train at its expiration at 530p (we ended up not using our PP FP for 330-430 since the rest of our party, for the party, were late). And then went to stand in lines for Dwarves. My oldest was a trooper and stayed with me. I tried to explain to my wife that even though the CM told her they wont come out until 7 that the CM was false (I possibly could have chosen a more inappropriate adj but we'll just give me the benefit of doubt shall we), so she and the youngest still bailed on us (for the Laugh Stop no less...that still stings a little). We lined up prob around 545 and were well inside the tent at the end of the third turn. By 555 or so the line was way out of the tent and making its way to the stairs of the splash pad area. I'd recommend being there ideally between 515-530.
> 
> Dwarves were out exactly at 615 (like I told the wife... sigh). We missed their first set but maybe a 2-3 minute lull before the next batch came. We were done by 650 and decided to make our way to the Queen and Tweedles. We had maybe a 15 min wait there. Then we wandered a bit before stopping in Cosmic Rays and grabbing food to go and stopping in Liberty Square to claim a spot for the parade. We prob got there around 750 and there was a ton of empty front row spots. By 8ish they began filling up quickly and by 810 the spaces behind us started filling in too.
> 
> Our spot was about 15 feet away from the Hitchhikers magic shot. Sometimes the line would be 15 deep, and then dwindle to one or two. We jumped in real quick when it dwindled for a bit for the shot. Didn't seem like alot of people knew about that spot.
> 
> After the parade we went to Merida and jumped in line about 15 secs before they opened up the queue to get in. Within 5 min it was pretty full again. I thought it was a waste of party time, but you try to explain to a 4 yr and 6yr old boy why they can't shoot a fake bow and arrow. As close to the end of the parade as possible will give you the smallest wait for her...if she's a priority. "Priority" made me vomit a little.
> 
> From there we trick or treated (overruled again) at Tomorrowland and Circus town or whatever the name the cool kids call it, and got some rides in. By then the lightning shut down all outdoor rides and characters. We rode Pooh, IASW (overruled, yes became the trend to my night), and Mermaid when it then started to pour. When we got off ride, the CM offered us to just jump back in line again if we wanted. But the kids were done, my wife I'm sure was done before the party even started (at least she wore makeup for the first time in for-never), so we ponchoed up, and threw in the white towel. On the bus at 1130p the fireworks started going off as we pulled away. I'm sure that's Disney's way of saying yeah right on your chance of getting something free from us. Overall good time and hope this helps in any strategies.


Appreciate the detailed write up. Sorry the weather wasn't better and that you were overruled all night


----------



## Claire&TheBoys

monique5 said:


> *Only 5 more MNSSHP left in September! Who's going?*



Me!!  Going Sunday night - 6 days!  Can't wait!


----------



## beesly

shameless3 said:


> I was there with my niece last night and we left as the fireworks just started.  Walking past guest services and a cast member stopped us and gave us tickets to Tuesdays party to make up for the rain.



That was nice! It amazes me how people have such wildly different experiences with "recovery" efforts from Guest Relations, though. At one party, people stopping in at GR are more or less told "Sorry about your luck," and at another party, people are simply stopped while walking and handed tickets to another party. Maybe Tuesday's party hasn't sold well, so they're able to be more generous?


----------



## BlueMickey8

Are they still letting people in at 4pm for the party?


----------



## DiannaVM

I still got a little over a month to go!!! I can't take the wait anymore!! Lol


----------



## dmc6469

13 days until I'm 'home' and 15 days until my first MNSSHP


----------



## brnrss34

monique5 said:


> *Only 5 more MNSSHP left in September! Who's going?*


 Me 11 more days!!


----------



## attain

CyndiLouWho said:


> Friday? We'll be there then. We'll wave if we see you!


Yes, Friday! Do say hello if you see me! Always nice to meet new friends!


----------



## ammag

13 days until our MNSSHP!


----------



## Artax

Just got home last night. We were at the party on tuesday that got rained out. We got a few things done but not alot. We did manage to see the fireworks but didnt stick around to see if the second parade would start or not. Everyone in our party was tired, wet and a bit annoyed. This is our second time going to the halloween party (went in 2012 I think) and that party got a ton of rain too. We have decided from now on, if we ever decide to do a paid even party, we will buy tickets day of. Just not worth it with the risk of rain. Maybe we are just unlucky but I am a little jaded now.




yulilin3 said:


> I apologize in advance if this has already been posted, I wasn't at home yesterday so couldn't check the thread
> For those that were rained out on Sept. 13 if you didn't switch your party ticket to another night you will automatically get a one day one psrk ticket linked to your MDE account. Valid for one year
> Here are a couple of things to keep in mind:
> This ticket is blocked out of the 2 weeks of Christmas/New Years and Easter week
> You cannot do fp in advance, have to make them same day you are visiting
> On your MDE it will continue to show as you have an event ticket, just to differentiate from a regular one



We didnt get any notification from any CM they were doing any comp tickets or refunds or anything that night. We started hearing rumblings from people a couple days after the party. My mom ended up going to guest services and they told them about the automatic expiring tickets. After explaining we live over 20 hours away she finally got them to give her a code that can be redeemed at guest services when she returned and was told the code would never expire. I ended up going to guest services a day later and was able to get a code for myself. I believe the code is for a 1 day park hopper and can only be used by the individuals that were at the party. Does anyone know if these tickets can be upgraded? the women at guest services said she didnt think so but didnt seem to sure. I plan to keep the code and just use it in the future if we ever do a cruise or a universal trip. Give us a good reason to hit disney for a day. But would be nice if I  knew for sure if the tickets could be upgraded before we show up.

Oh also. My brother did not get the code as they didnt want to complain. Their event tickets are not showing up in MDE. Originally the guest service lady said nothing would show in MDE and to just show up and the tickets would be there for a year. I wasn't fond of that idea and didnt think we would be back within a year. Thats when I pushed the issue for non expiring code


----------



## mdb78

BlueMickey8 said:


> Are they still letting people in at 4pm for the party?



Yes, they are.


----------



## Nicole N.

monique5 said:


> *Only 5 more MNSSHP left in September! Who's going?*




Me and my husband on the 25th, can't wait!!!


----------



## jhoannam

beesly said:


> That was nice! It amazes me how people have such wildly different experiences with "recovery" efforts from Guest Relations, though. At one party, people stopping in at GR are more or less told "Sorry about your luck," and at another party, people are simply stopped while walking and handed tickets to another party. *Maybe Tuesday's party hasn't sold well, so they're able to be more generous?*


I wonder if that's the main reason.


----------



## policycobb

We are planning to go October 13th but haven't purchased our tickets yet.  I was going to wait but am now wondering if I should go ahead and buy them.  I wanted to check the weather first but with fall breaks starting it worries me they will sell out.  I have my nieces going with me to the party for the first time and I have them all excited about it.  What to do? What to do?


----------



## monique5

policycobb said:


> We are planning to go October 13th but haven't purchased our tickets yet.  I was going to wait but am now wondering if I should go ahead and buy them.  I wanted to check the weather first but with fall breaks starting it worries me they will sell out.  I have my nieces going with me to the party for the first time and I have them all excited about it.  What to do? What to do?



Well it's 3 weeks away. If you plan to go any way & they are expecting to go, purchase the tickets. If it rains, what would they be understanding? Or still want to go?


----------



## vcr

We were at the party last night where it rained.  Went by guest services this morning and were given tickets for Oct. 2 party. We were lucky people on the bus back to the hotel told us they were giving out alternate rain dates.  

We had a great time early on.  DH's Tick Tock costume, dds porcupine and my Cheshire cat were big hits.  At one of the candy stations the cast members have us 4 huge handfuls of candy because they said our costumes deserved extra.  Lol. I don't think I am wearing mine again Oct. 2.  I will go with something easier I think.  That could just be exhaustion talking though.


----------



## lntx

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> That was so sweet of you. It made my daughter so happy to hear your post. She does most of the editing. Yes we are. This time we are using two songs because we have so much footage. Her friends had a blast recording their parts.
> Thanks again!




I just checked out all of your previous videos!  What a fantastic Disney family you are!  Thank you for sharing your fun videos.  I look forward to seeing the latest version of you all in your Dwarves costumes!!  What sweet Disney memories you have made and continue to make!


----------



## lntx

JoeATC said:


> Our family of four will attend the party on Sunday 9/18. I'm going as Bob Iger (trying to get a laugh out of the cast members....maybe), I assume the powers that be will not have a problem with these name tags.
> 
> View attachment 192479




 This is awesome!!  Very well done!  And the 100's in your pocket are a nice touch!  lol.  Where did you get the nametags?


----------



## RJstanis

vcr said:


> We were at the party last night where it rained.  Went by guest services this morning and were given tickets for Oct. 2 party. We were lucky people on the bus back to the hotel told us they were giving out alternate rain dates.
> 
> We had a great time early on.  DH's Tick Tock costume, dds porcupine and my Cheshire cat were big hits.  At one of the candy stations the cast members have us 4 huge handfuls of candy because they said our costumes deserved extra.  Lol. I don't think I am wearing mine again Oct. 2.  I will go with something easier I think.  That could just be exhaustion talking though.



We saw y'all multiple times, those costumes were awesome!


----------



## RJstanis

We got lucky too, went to guest services at MK this morning and got extra tickets for Tues Party. At first they were apprehensive and went to talk to someone but got them. We're excited because we missed alot of the night activities because of the weather so gives us a chance to see it before we leave Wed. CM have been phenomenal overall on our trip


----------



## wilkeliza

Artax said:


> Just got home last night. We were at the party on tuesday that got rained out. We got a few things done but not alot. We did manage to see the fireworks but didnt stick around to see if the second parade would start or not. Everyone in our party was tired, wet and a bit annoyed. This is our second time going to the halloween party (went in 2012 I think) and that party got a ton of rain too. We have decided from now on, if we ever decide to do a paid even party, we will buy tickets day of. Just not worth it with the risk of rain. Maybe we are just unlucky but I am a little jaded now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didnt get any notification from any CM they were doing any comp tickets or refunds or anything that night. We started hearing rumblings from people a couple days after the party. My mom ended up going to guest services and they told them about the automatic expiring tickets. After explaining we live over 20 hours away she finally got them to give her a code that can be redeemed at guest services when she returned and was told the code would never expire. I ended up going to guest services a day later and was able to get a code for myself. I believe the code is for a 1 day park hopper and can only be used by the individuals that were at the party. Does anyone know if these tickets can be upgraded? the women at guest services said she didnt think so but didnt seem to sure. I plan to keep the code and just use it in the future if we ever do a cruise or a universal trip. Give us a good reason to hit disney for a day. But would be nice if I  knew for sure if the tickets could be upgraded before we show up.
> 
> Oh also. My brother did not get the code as they didnt want to complain. Their event tickets are not showing up in MDE. Originally the guest service lady said nothing would show in MDE and to just show up and the tickets would be there for a year. I wasn't fond of that idea and didnt think we would be back within a year. Thats when I pushed the issue for non expiring code



The tickets can not be upgraded. They will have complementary printed on them once you get them and therefore have a $0 value to Disney's system and do not count towards day 1 of any additional tickets.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

lntx said:


> I just checked out all of your previous videos!  What a fantastic Disney family you are!  Thank you for sharing your fun videos.  I look forward to seeing the latest version of you all in your Dwarves costumes!!  What sweet Disney memories you have made and continue to make!



Thank you so much for taking the time to make this post.  We all lead hectic, busy lives but make it a point to leave it all behind in Disney.  We are so blessed that our "adult" children want to spend their time with us and we all love being kids in Disney.  We are editing our newest video now and it should be done within a month.  Again thank you so much for watching our videos - we love making them - and we are glad when people enjoy them. 

Thank you again - it was so sweet of you!


----------



## Claire&TheBoys

Nicole N. said:


> Me and my husband on the 25th, can't wait!!!



See you there!


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> We got lucky too, went to guest services at MK this morning and got extra tickets for Tues Party. At first they were apprehensive and went to talk to someone but got them. We're excited because we missed alot of the night activities because of the weather so gives us a chance to see it before we leave Wed. CM have been phenomenal overall on our trip



I'm really hoping you and you family a great time at the party on Tuesday. Thank you for writing your report, the information is so helpful.  

FYI - check the forecast


----------



## CandyCane31

So we were at the party last night and caught the first parade in Frontierland, across from the Country Bears store.  Shout out to these boards for the tips! Front row, sat down, waited about 15 for the Headless horseman.  Parade was phenomenal and not long enough!! Loved the gravedigger guys with those shovels, making sparks on the pavement! We slowly followed the parade, went to Main St and got 3 PhotoPass shots with no wait. Slowly meandered down an empty Main St at 930...

We only trick or treated in Frontierland and Adventureland right at 7...got into Jungle Cruise standby at last minute, it was unplanned but soooo fun. My kids are into puns! It was perfect! Hit the Magic Carpet ride right before 7, no wait. My scaredy cat kids are suddenly adventurous!! 

All the CMs we encountered were nice, happy and you can tell they love working here. Candy was generous, brand name and delicious. Everyone we sat with or came across was friendly. We also got lots of pressed pennies. Did no characters. 

We had just arrived and checked into the Poly only 2 hrs prior to the party, so we were tired and on each other's nerves. Not to mention HOT.  The ground was hot to sit on at 815pm. Spilled M-n-M's literally melted on the pavement and also somehow on my daughters leg. We sat on our shoes so as not to burn our bums. My shins were actually sweating, glistening like an upper lip.  That was a new one for me, especially in shorts. 

So we left around 945...lightening rolling in plus the sheer exhaustion of the day...danced our way out to the fun dance music. Grabbed another photo op outside.  Headed home on the monorail and saw not only the Electrical Parade but the show Mother Nature was starting to put on.  We completely avoided the rain. But it was quite a storm that night!

My take aways: Main St was empty after first parade passed. Awesome phot ops. Parade was awesome, love the music, could have watched it forever so I wish it was longer. Hotness. Like a hot stifling wet blanket wrapped around you. Castle beautiful. Gotta get my mom to do it one year.  I'll bring ice packs next time.


----------



## Belleandtinker

For the special headless horseman picture, where do we exactly go on Main Street?  Also is this only after 7 pm?


----------



## Belleandtinker

Where exactly in Storybook Circus to we find the Seven Dwarfs?  Near the Barnstormer - I'm guessing Goofy will be there.


----------



## A (squared)

JoeATC said:


> Our family of four will attend the party on Sunday 9/18. I'm going as Bob Iger (trying to get a laugh out of the cast members....maybe), I assume the powers that be will not have a problem with these name tags.
> 
> View attachment 192479



I saw you! We were heading out of MK around 5:30pm and walked by you - I remembered seeing your post here, and wondered if that was the party you were doing or if someone else had the same idea. Your costume looked great, hope you had a good time!


----------



## JoeATC

lntx said:


> This is awesome!!  Very well done!  And the 100's in your pocket are a nice touch!  lol.  Where did you get the nametags?



Thanks, I found the authentic name tag (Shanghai) on EBay a couple of months ago and knew what my costume would be in an instant . A little name alteration and I was set. The BI nametag I had made via Etsy,  apparently  money can get you anything.

We had lunch at the Plaza Restaurant today and our server was a very nice gentleman from ..... wait for it, Shanghai! I didn't have the nerve to ask him if he knew Mr. Iger.


----------



## katmu

Can't wait for the party tomorrow night.  I'm having a great trip so far.  I can hear the Illuminations music from my room even.  I was at Epcot today until mid-afternoon and then Disney Springs until the thunderstorm came.

I'm just hoping for better weather tomorrow night.  We'll see I guess.  I'll try to post a pic in my costume.


----------



## nalia

We will be attending the party on Oct. 13th. We have only traveled to wdw in February or early March. Can anyone tell me what to expect for weather? Super hot and humid?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I'm looking forward to the party tomorrow!!! I'm a bit nervous though because the forecast isn't looking cooperative. I know how much things can change in Florida though!


----------



## Cluelyss

Belleandtinker said:


> Where exactly in Storybook Circus to we find the Seven Dwarfs?  Near the Barnstormer - I'm guessing Goofy will be there.


Under the tent behind Casey Jr.


----------



## Cluelyss

Belleandtinker said:


> For the special headless horseman picture, where do we exactly go on Main Street?  Also is this only after 7 pm?


The party magic shots start at 7. The HH shot is between the tap stiles and the entrance to MK, in front of the train station. So not on Main Street at all - you need to nearly exit to get it.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I'll be arriving tomorrow and going to tomorrow nights MNSSHP too. 

My plan was to Disneybound Rapunzel but if the weather will be bad I am not sure I want to deal with a long ankle length dress although I could toss a belt in my backpack and pull up the skirt more to knee length during the worst of the rain.  I shall see as it gets closer to party time.


----------



## JoeATC

We too attended Mickey's Singin' in the Rain Party, version 4.0 on Sunday. I thought we had it made weather wise about 8:00, but sadly, it was not to be. I have to say that actual lightening bolts really add to the Halloween effect.

Like most good Dis'ers we had a gameplan. That was tossed out the window about 6:00. We arrived at the park about 4:30 (a bit behind schedule) and our DD's had Jack and Sally on their must have list, so that set us back. We just decided to start in Adventureland and work our way around the park and go with the flow.

I personally had a great time interacting with the CM's. I went as Bob Iger and the CM reactions were great (lighthearted). First stop was bag check, the security guard looks at my name tag and attempts to keep a straight face. Then on to the tapstiles as a few CM's come over and bust out laughing. Several of the guests enjoyed the costume and wanted a picture (strictly forbidden mind you), a couple of others came up to me wanting to know who is Bob Iger. One lady asked me why the Disney IT system was so bad, the weird thing was she seemed halfway serious, offering her ideas to fix it. I told her "foreign labor isn't cheap..... no wait yes it is". I touched a nerve with another guest who had to tell me that Disney Shanghai brought in 2.5 billion more than expected (I'm guessing she worked in Disney accounting). I came to realize there were a lot of off-duty CM's at the party by the comments (in a good way) I received.

My family enjoyed the party until the delays and rain came. We were able to get tickets to the Tuesday party through City Hall. My wife and I plan on attending in more casual attire this time. Unfortunately my daughters had to head back home this evening.


With the help of Photoshop, I made copies of the older version of Disney stock and handed them out to several CM's. They appeared to really appreciate the gesture. I've probably violated an S.E.C. law somewhere, somehow.


----------



## SJDisneyFanatic

Can anyone tell me if you can get packs of SOTMK card packs during the party, or is it only the special card for the evening? We are only doing MNSSHP and one day at epcot as bookends to a dcl trip but my son is obsessed with these cards so hoping we can get some more during the party. Thanks for any information anyone can provide!


----------



## vinotinto

JoeATC said:


> View attachment 195848
> We too attended Mickey's Singin' in the Rain Party, version 4.0 on Sunday. I thought we had it made weather wise about 8:00, but sadly, it was not to be. I have to say that actual lightening bolts really add to the Halloween effect.
> 
> Like most good Dis'ers we had a gameplan. That was tossed out the window about 6:00. We arrived at the park about 4:30 (a bit behind schedule) and our DD's had Jack and Sally on their must have list, so that set us back. We then just decided to start in Adventureland and work our way around the park and go with the flow.
> 
> I personally had a great time interacting with the CM's. I went as Bob Iger and the CM reactions were great (lighthearted). First stop was bag check, the security guard looks at my name tag and attempts to keep a straight face. Then on to the tapstiles as a few CM's come over and bust out laughing. Several of the guests enjoyed the costume and wanted a picture (strictly forbidden mind you), a couple of others came up to me wanting to know who is Bob Iger. One lady asked me why the Disney IT system was so bad, the weird thing was she seemed halfway serious, offering her ideas to fix it. I told her "foreign labor isn't cheap..... no wait yes it is". I touched a nerve with another guest who had to tell me that Disney Shanghai brought in 2.5 billion more than expected (I'm guessing she worked in Disney accounting). I came to realize there were a lot of off-duty CM's at the party by the comments (in a good way) I received.
> 
> My family enjoyed the party until the delays and rain came. We were able to get tickets to the Tuesday party through City Hall. My wife and I plan on attending in more casual attire this time. Unfortunately my daughters had to head back home this evening.
> 
> 
> With the help of Photoshop, I made copies of the older version of Disney stock and handed them out to several CM's. They appeared to really appreciate the gesture. I've probably violated an S.E.C. law somewhere, somehow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 195849


Best costume ever!


----------



## yulilin3

SJDisneyFanatic said:


> Can anyone tell me if you can get packs of SOTMK card packs during the party, or is it only the special card for the evening? We are only doing MNSSHP and one day at epcot as bookends to a dcl trip but my son is obsessed with these cards so hoping we can get some more during the party. Thanks for any information anyone can provide!


you can get your regular packs during the party


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Will the characters come out if it is raining? I'm going tonight, and the weather forecast still isn't looking promising.


----------



## LIPeter

im going too even if it pours. I just hope it doesn't rain like it did last night.


----------



## yulilin3

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Will the characters come out if it is raining? I'm going tonight, and the weather forecast still isn't looking promising.


not characters that don't have covering. The 7 dwarves and the Aladdin group might come out if it's not lightning in the area


----------



## SJDisneyFanatic

yulilin3 said:


> you can get your regular packs during the party


Thanks!!


----------



## policycobb

monique5 said:


> Well it's 3 weeks away. If you plan to go any way & they are expecting to go, purchase the tickets. If it rains, what would they be understanding? Or still want to go?



I think they would be more disappointed in missing it because it's sold out and I didn't get tickets then if it rained.  Sounds like you can still have a good time if it rains.  I've been to sold out parties no rainy ones though.


----------



## Belleandtinker

Cluelyss said:


> Under the tent behind Casey Jr.


Awesome information


----------



## Belleandtinker

Cluelyss said:


> The party magic shots start at 7. The HH shot is between the tap stiles and the entrance to MK, in front of the train station. So not on Main Street at all - you need to nearly exit to get it.


Appreciate the details.  Easier to ask now than the day of


----------



## MinnieMSue

Just wondering if Tarzan, Jane and Terk sign autographs. My daughter is in the musical Tarzan and wants them to sign a cast tshirt. I plan to bring a clipboard to put the shirt on and  a sharpie but won't bother if they don't sign. Thanks.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Well looking like no costume for me tonight. My luggage is missing.
 It might be on the next flight so im waiting at te airport since that is in a half hour.
And for the first time I didn't bring a change of clothes in my carryon. 
Sigh.........


----------



## edk35

Has anyone successfully used two MDE accounts so that they could get 3 fast passes between 4 and 7 with their Halloween Party ticket?? We will have AP's so we aren't using our HP ticket as a way to get in at 4 like others that don't want to use a park ticket that day. SO I heard that you can establish a 2nd acct. just for the Halloween party days. We are going to two parties and going to another park before the parties on each day. I thought it would be nice to get another set of fast passes. Has this worked?


----------



## monique5

edk35 said:


> Has anyone successfully used two MDE accounts so that they could get 3 fast passes between 4 and 7 with their Halloween Party ticket?? We will have AP's so we aren't using our HP ticket as a way to get in at 4 like others that don't want to use a park ticket that day. SO I heard that you can establish a 2nd acct. just for the Halloween party days. We are going to two parties and going to another park before the parties on each day. I thought it would be nice to get another set of fast passes. Has this worked?



I haven't, but yes people have. See post 1 FP+ info, it has the links.


----------



## simnia

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Well looking like no costume for me tonight. My luggage is missing.
> It might be on the next flight so im waiting at te airport since that is in a half hour.
> And for the first time I didn't bring a change of clothes in my carryon.
> Sigh.........



Oh, that's stinkeroonies!


----------



## monique5

*36D Until I'm Home! *


----------



## beesly

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Well looking like no costume for me tonight. My luggage is missing.
> It might be on the next flight so im waiting at te airport since that is in a half hour.
> And for the first time I didn't bring a change of clothes in my carryon.
> Sigh.........



Oh no! Sorry to hear that. Hope you get your luggage soon and have fun at the party either way!


----------



## Cluelyss

MinnieMSue said:


> Just wondering if Tarzan, Jane and Terk sign autographs. My daughter is in the musical Tarzan and wants them to sign a cast tshirt. I plan to bring a clipboard to put the shirt on and  a sharpie but won't bother if they don't sign. Thanks.


According to KTP, yes


----------



## RJstanis

Trying out luck again tonight. Weather doesn't look pretty from now until 8ish depending on where you look. Were not arriving until about then anyway.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

My luggage didn't arrive and Southwest isn't sure where it went. I'm thinking it is probably on Kentucky which was the next stop on that flight. 
So I will have an adventure and see if I can find some plus size clothes for tomorrow at the resort and then head to MNSSHP. 
At least bathroom stuff will be easy to find. 
And you can bet I will always have a change of clothes in my carryon from now on. Lol


----------



## attain

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> My luggage didn't arrive and Southwest isn't sure where it went. I'm thinking it is probably on Kentucky which was the next stop on that flight.
> So I will have an adventure and see if I can find some plus size clothes for tomorrow at the resort and then head to MNSSHP.
> At least bathroom stuff will be easy to find.
> And you can bet I will always have a change of clothes in my carryon from now on. Lol


So sorry! I hope it is found and back to you quickly. I leave tomorrow and will not forget the change of clothes in my carry-on! Sending you pixie dust it is found soon!


----------



## Megjp3190

21 more days!!!! I'm about to buy tickets for MNSSHP should I buy for Thursday oct 13th or Sunday oct 16th ?


----------



## SPAM

edk35 said:


> Has anyone successfully used two MDE accounts so that they could get 3 fast passes between 4 and 7 with their Halloween Party ticket?? We will have AP's so we aren't using our HP ticket as a way to get in at 4 like others that don't want to use a park ticket that day. SO I heard that you can establish a 2nd acct. just for the Halloween party days. We are going to two parties and going to another park before the parties on each day. I thought it would be nice to get another set of fast passes. Has this worked?


I did today, except we only got 1. There were plenty available but we aren't sure if we are going to make it at 4.


----------



## keishashadow

jhoannam said:


> I wonder if that's the main reason.



For years, they have been quietly allowing people to reschedule party nights when inclement weather is forecast.  Just need to visit GS and state your case.

I did think it's a wonderful gesture for them to offer a future park date (via a code if I'm reading this correctly).


----------



## cshell624

MinnieMSue said:


> Just wondering if Tarzan, Jane and Terk sign autographs. My daughter is in the musical Tarzan and wants them to sign a cast tshirt. I plan to bring a clipboard to put the shirt on and  a sharpie but won't bother if they don't sign. Thanks.


We were able to get their autograph last year. I think they were the only characters we met that didn't have a photopass photographer with them.


----------



## trammell

Magic shot question...I was at the party friday night and took a magic shot picture for the Headless Horseman, but when i checked the pcitures online, the horseman was not there. I had told the photographer i wanted the magic shot. Can it be added after the fact if i call? I go one with one of the hitchhiker ghosts and one with the poison apple, but kids really wanted the headless horseman.


----------



## FoxC63

JoeATC said:


> View attachment 195848
> We too attended Mickey's Singin' in the Rain Party, version 4.0 on Sunday. I thought we had it made weather wise about 8:00, but sadly, it was not to be. I have to say that actual lightening bolts really add to the Halloween effect.
> 
> Like most good Dis'ers we had a gameplan. That was tossed out the window about 6:00. We arrived at the park about 4:30 (a bit behind schedule) and our DD's had Jack and Sally on their must have list, so that set us back. We just decided to start in Adventureland and work our way around the park and go with the flow.
> 
> I personally had a great time interacting with the CM's. I went as Bob Iger and the CM reactions were great (lighthearted). First stop was bag check, the security guard looks at my name tag and attempts to keep a straight face. Then on to the tapstiles as a few CM's come over and bust out laughing. Several of the guests enjoyed the costume and wanted a picture (strictly forbidden mind you), a couple of others came up to me wanting to know who is Bob Iger. One lady asked me why the Disney IT system was so bad, the weird thing was she seemed halfway serious, offering her ideas to fix it. I told her "foreign labor isn't cheap..... no wait yes it is". I touched a nerve with another guest who had to tell me that Disney Shanghai brought in 2.5 billion more than expected (I'm guessing she worked in Disney accounting). I came to realize there were a lot of off-duty CM's at the party by the comments (in a good way) I received.
> 
> My family enjoyed the party until the delays and rain came. We were able to get tickets to the Tuesday party through City Hall. My wife and I plan on attending in more casual attire this time. Unfortunately my daughters had to head back home this evening.
> 
> 
> With the help of Photoshop, I made copies of the older version of Disney stock and handed them out to several CM's. They appeared to really appreciate the gesture. I've probably violated an S.E.C. law somewhere, somehow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 195849



Gotta say, I love your style!


----------



## FoxC63

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Well looking like no costume for me tonight. My luggage is missing.
> It might be on the next flight so im waiting at te airport since that is in a half hour.
> And for the first time I didn't bring a change of clothes in my carryon.
> Sigh.........



Noooooo!!!! I sincerely hope all works out for you!


----------



## FoxC63

trammell said:


> Magic shot question...I was at the party friday night and took a magic shot picture for the Headless Horseman, but when i checked the pcitures online, the horseman was not there. I had told the photographer i wanted the magic shot. Can it be added after the fact if i call? I go one with one of the hitchhiker ghosts and one with the poison apple, but kids really wanted the headless horseman.



Yes, call them asap and they will be able to add it in.


----------



## SJDisneyFanatic

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> My luggage didn't arrive and Southwest isn't sure where it went. I'm thinking it is probably on Kentucky which was the next stop on that flight.
> So I will have an adventure and see if I can find some plus size clothes for tomorrow at the resort and then head to MNSSHP.
> At least bathroom stuff will be easy to find.
> And you can bet I will always have a change of clothes in my carryon from now on. Lol



That is a bummer but at least we are all schooled now from your experience!! Good luck finding something that will suit you!


----------



## FoxC63

I have to admit loosing ones luggage has me nervous.  We always bring change of clothes and pj's in our carry on but we are attending MNSSHP the day after we land and I would hate not to have our costumes.


----------



## beesly

beesly said:


> That was nice! It amazes me how people have such wildly different experiences with "recovery" efforts from Guest Relations, though. At one party, people stopping in at GR are more or less told "Sorry about your luck," and at another party, people are simply stopped while walking and handed tickets to another party. Maybe Tuesday's party hasn't sold well, so they're able to be more generous?





jhoannam said:


> I wonder if that's the main reason.





keishashadow said:


> *For years, they have been quietly allowing people to reschedule party nights when inclement weather is forecast.  Just need to visit GS and state your case.*
> 
> I did think it's a wonderful gesture for them to offer a future park date (via a code if I'm reading this correctly).



Yes, but the anecdote that this was in reference to was a poster stating that they had simply been stopped by a CM in the street while exiting the park and offered tickets to a future party date. The guest did not visit GR. This was quite different and less "quiet" than what has been customary practice.


----------



## FoxC63

beesly said:


> Yes, but the anecdote that this was in reference to was a poster stating that they had simply been stopped by a CM in the street while exiting the park and offered tickets to a future party date. The guest did not visit GR. This was quite different and less "quiet" than what has been customary practice.



So true.  This is the first time I ever heard of a guest being "approached" by a CM and giving them tickets to another party.  Very interesting.


----------



## mdb78

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> My luggage didn't arrive and Southwest isn't sure where it went. I'm thinking it is probably on Kentucky which was the next stop on that flight.
> So I will have an adventure and see if I can find some plus size clothes for tomorrow at the resort and then head to MNSSHP.
> At least bathroom stuff will be easy to find.
> And you can bet I will always have a change of clothes in my carryon from now on. Lol



Will they reimburse you for the clothes and stuff you need to buy now?  Hope it turns up soon!


----------



## P&L@WDW

monique5 said:


> *36D Until I'm Home! *


38 for me!


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Got to the resort at 4:30pm and discovered I have a magical upgrade. To club level!
For tonight when I get to mnsshp, I will just buy myself some new ears and have fun!
Heading to the bus stop now.....


----------



## beesly

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Got to the resort at 4:30pm and discovered I have a magical upgrade. To club level!
> For tonight when I get to mnsshp, I will just buy myself some new ears and have fun!
> Heading to the bus stop now.....



Awesome! Hope that helps take your mind off your lost luggage a little bit. Have a great time!


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

mdb78 said:


> Will they reimburse you for the clothes and stuff you need to buy now?  Hope it turns up soon!



They gave me a voucher for a free flight.  I not going to worry about tonight's costume. I did pckup up a couple of needed bathroom items and had the rest in my quart size baggie. 
I plan on buying a shirt in mk tonight and I'll be fine for tomorrow.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> My luggage didn't arrive and Southwest isn't sure where it went. I'm thinking it is probably on Kentucky which was the next stop on that flight.
> So I will have an adventure and see if I can find some plus size clothes for tomorrow at the resort and then head to MNSSHP.
> At least bathroom stuff will be easy to find.
> And you can bet I will always have a change of clothes in my carryon from now on. Lol




So sorry. Yay for the Pixie dust upgrade! 
Maybe your credit card has lost luggage coverage to help out.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> They gave me a voucher for a free flight.  I not going to worry about tonight's costume. I did pckup up a couple of needed bathroom items and had the rest in my quart size baggie.
> I plan on buying a shirt in mk tonight and I'll be fine for tomorrow.


If you bought travel insurance that might cover some things too! We've had a similar problem before where we ended up with just what was in our carryon. Love your attitude, you rock! I was not as easy going I hate to admit. We were all stressed out!


----------



## FoxC63

prettypatchesmsu said:


> If you bought travel insurance that might cover some things too! We've had a similar problem before where we ended up with just what was in our carryon. Love your attitude, you rock! I was not as easy going I hate to admit. We were all stressed out!



Of all people YOU were stressed out - not with that face!

Edit:  Although I must admit I've never seen an angry chipmunk before!


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Well looking like no costume for me tonight. My luggage is missing.
> It might be on the next flight so im waiting at te airport since that is in a half hour.
> And for the first time I didn't bring a change of clothes in my carryon.
> Sigh.........


I am so so sorry -  That is my biggest fear.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

FoxC63 said:


> Of all people YOU were stressed out - not with that face!
> 
> Edit:  Although I must admit I've never seen an angry chipmunk before!


Haha! Yeah, it wasn't pretty! It all worked out though. Disney was so nice to us. Gave us credit to buy what we needed in the gift shop etc. 
I thankfully had my costume in my carryon. I would have been devastated.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

In line for the party pins. 30 minutes so far. At least I'm out of the rain now........

I'm going to work my way up front for Sotmk card next.......maybe the rain will have stopped and photopass will be out. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## monique5

38D Until Club Villain! Woo-hoo!  @FoxC63 
Who else is going? Date & time?

Can't stop this feeling!


----------



## monique5

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Haha! Yeah, it wasn't pretty! It all worked out though. Disney was so nice to us. Gave us credit to buy what we needed in the gift shop etc.
> I thankfully had my costume in my carryon. I would have been devastated.



Yeah! Good to hear. Party on.


----------



## HatboxHaint

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Got to the resort at 4:30pm and discovered I have a magical upgrade. To club level!
> For tonight when I get to mnsshp, I will just buy myself some new ears and have fun!
> Heading to the bus stop now.....


That's not Magic!  That's Ballin'!!


----------



## FoxC63

HatboxHaint said:


> That's not Magic!  That's Ballin'!!


True!  

Quick Question
So what's up with SofMK cards, first reports stated CM's were turning guests away and telling them to come back at 7pm and I believe I read a few more recently stating we can get them at 4pm, for those who have recently been which have you experienced?  I've always been able to pick ours up at 4pm during the last week in October.


----------



## FoxC63

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> In line for the party pins. 30 minutes so far. At least I'm out of the rain now........
> 
> I'm going to work my way up front for Sotmk card next.......maybe the rain will have stopped and photopass will be out. Keeping my fingers crossed.



Where you able to get the pins you wanted? Thanks for keeping us posted it's so exciting to read what's going on.


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> True!
> 
> Quick Question
> So what's up with SofMK cards, first reports stated CM's were turning guests away and telling them to come back at 7pm and I believe I read a few more recently stating we can get them at 4pm, for those who have recently been which have you experienced?  I've always been able to pick ours up at 4pm during the last week in October.


I was there Friday and got my card at 5pm


----------



## FoxC63

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Haha! Yeah, it wasn't pretty! It all worked out though. Disney was so nice to us. Gave us credit to buy what we needed in the gift shop etc.
> I thankfully had my costume in my carryon. I would have been devastated.



I've read many times how generous Disney is when this happens and mind you they don't have to be.  They don't own what an airline does wrong so I'm grateful to hear what they do for others.


----------



## vinotinto

Since the reports from the parties this year have been so good, I went ahead and purchased tickets for Oct 6th. 

15 days until we arrive
16 days until MNSSHP
18 days until Club Villain


----------



## FoxC63

Perfect!  Stay tuned September parties are slightly different then October's.  Time will tell.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> 38D Until Club Villain! Woo-hoo!  @FoxC63
> Who else is going? Date & time?
> 
> Can't stop this feeling!



LOVE THIS SONG!!!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> True!
> 
> Quick Question
> So what's up with SofMK cards, first reports stated CM's were turning guests away and telling them to come back at 7pm and I believe I read a few more recently stating we can get them at 4pm, for those who have recently been which have you experienced?  I've always been able to pick ours up at 4pm during the last week in October.



I hear you. I updated Post 1 to reflect 4-midnight. Most recent posts stated 4pm if had wristbands.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> LOVE THIS SONG!!!



Me too!


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

An hour and half in tweedles/queen of hearts line. 10 minutes for headless horseman picture
Now I am going to get a spot for fireworks. Looking pretty empty in that area now.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Me too!



And hey ladies, the singer ain't bad looking either!  Oh, did I just say that out loud?!


----------



## beesly

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> An hour and half in tweedles/queen of hearts line. 10 minutes for headless horseman picture
> Now I am going to get a spot for fireworks. Looking pretty empty in that area now.



90 minutes?!  Did you at least get all three of them in one picture?


----------



## FoxC63

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> An hour and half in tweedles/queen of hearts line. 10 minutes for headless horseman picture
> Now I am going to get a spot for fireworks. Looking pretty empty in that area now.



An hour and a half!  Woof!  That's crazy!!!  Is it still raining?


----------



## FoxC63

I'll see the Queen of Hearts at Club Villain but Tweedledee & Tweedledum are new characters for us so that's a must.


----------



## FoxC63

Just out of curiosity about how much money would a parent spend at BBB? What would be the price range.  I don't have a daughter but when I see young princesses like this my eyes swell.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> And hey ladies, the singer ain't bad looking either!  Oh, did I just say that out loud?!



Yes. Yes.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> An hour and half in tweedles/queen of hearts line. 10 minutes for headless horseman picture
> Now I am going to get a spot for fireworks. Looking pretty empty in that area now.


Wait, you actually have to wait in a line for the HH picture? Why didn't I think about that? Maybe it's better to do it before the first parade.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Just out of curiosity about how much money would a parent spend at BBB? What would be the price range.  I don't have a daughter but when I see young princesses like this my eyes swell.
> 
> View attachment 195996



Castle Package, easily $250+


----------



## FoxC63

Taylor Nicole said:


> Wait, you actually have to wait in a line for the HH picture? Why didn't I think about that? Maybe it's better to do it before the first parade.



There are lines for all the special magic shots so plan on waiting for those too.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

FoxC63 said:


> There are lines for all the special magic shots so plan on waiting for those too.


Oh great, well I'm glad I know this now instead of while we're at the party.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Castle Package, easily $250+



WOOF!!!

I honestly never thought it would cost that much!  Wow!  Like what does that include: dress, shoes, nails, hair, banner


----------



## FoxC63

Taylor Nicole said:


> Oh great, well I'm glad I know this now instead of while we're at the party.



Some lines are very short as well, just keep an eye on them as you pass by.  Make sure you ask the photographer with the tripod what other pictures he can do for you.  They can do more than just one.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> WOOF!!!
> 
> I honestly never thought it would cost that much!  Wow!  Like what does that include: dress, shoes, nails, hair, banner



Well, Castle Package- hair, dress, sash, bag, makeup & polish used then, $199. Get you with the extras, gloves, wands, shoes, extra. Used to include photos from photo session.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Last post of tonight - waiting on,the parade in main street. Glad I got here early for a good spot (10:30). People are 4 rows deep now. No headless horseman. 
Here comes the parade now. Night all.....


----------



## FoxC63

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Last post of tonight - waiting on,the parade in main street. Glad I got here early for a good spot (10:30). People are 4 rows deep now. No headless horseman.
> Here comes the parade now. Night all.....



Sleep tight and hope you had a blast!  Thanks again for keeping us posted.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

monique5 said:


> Castle Package, easily $250+


Glad I have a boy. Yowza!


----------



## FoxC63

Me too but having a daughter would be as priceless.


----------



## katmu

Tonight was fun even with the weather.  I only did 2 character meets and apparently they didn't scan my magic band correctly at Jasmine and Genie as its not showing.

This was from the Tarzan one.


----------



## katmu

Never mind, found them.  I think they weren't there yet when I looked before.


----------



## GaryDis

FoxC63 said:


> Quick Question
> So what's up with SofMK cards, first reports stated CM's were turning guests away and telling them to come back at 7pm and I believe I read a few more recently stating we can get them at 4pm, for those who have recently been which have you experienced?  I've always been able to pick ours up at 4pm during the last week in October.


We got ours around 5pm at the Tuesday party.


----------



## GaryDis

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Last post of tonight - waiting on,the parade in main street. Glad I got here early for a good spot (10:30). People are 4 rows deep now. No headless horseman.
> Here comes the parade now. Night all.....


I was able to get a one-person spot at the curb in front of Country Bears Jamboree, around 10:55. It was mostly just one or two people deep. This was actually half a spot, enough space for a dog, so I sat behind them until the parade started and everyone stood, at which point I could get in (since everyone turned sideways to look up the street).


----------



## star04

Are the Sorcerer cards 1 per person or group?  I have 2 girls and don't want any fighting at the party.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

star04 said:


> Are the Sorcerer cards 1 per person or group?  I have 2 girls and don't want any fighting at the party.



Per person. Even people who don't play the game can get the party cards, they just mark party wristbands with a Sharpie.


----------



## kingken

doing MNSSHP with family and 2 grandchildren, do the kids get a bag for treats or do we have to take there own, also do adults get bags, thanks in advance


----------



## smitch425

kingken said:


> doing MNSSHP with family and 2 grandchildren, do the kids get a bag for treats or do we have to take there own, also do adults get bags, thanks in advance


 Everyone is given a bag. I recommend bringing a backpack to keep the bags in for rides and photos, and if your bags get full, you can dump them in the backpack and keep going.


----------



## kingken

thank you


----------



## kingken

I have another question in regards of jack skeleton character photo op, we will be in the park earlier as the grandkids have been booked in for makeover at 3.30, does jack only come out once 7pm arrives or is there a chance he could open early, thanks again


----------



## yulilin3

kingken said:


> I have another question in regards of jack skeleton character photo op, we will be in the park earlier as the grandkids have been booked in for makeover at 3.30, does jack only come out once 7pm arrives or is there a chance he could open early, thanks again


first page has all info. Jack and Sally come out at 5pm Their line is the longest of the whole party


----------



## kingken

yulilin3 said:


> first page has all info. Jack and Sally come out at 5pm Their line is the longest of the whole party



thank you very much


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Now that my phone is charged up, I wanted to mention that I saw the midnight Hocus Pocus Show. 
It was packed up by the stage but I managed to find a spot and it was so fun. Everyone in that area knew the movie and we all clapped and sang when Winnie asked us to join in. 
Main Street store wasn't letting anyone in when I walked by on my way out. Not sure if it's like that every party but I wanted to give everyone a heads up.


----------



## DiannaVM

monique5 said:


> 38D Until Club Villain! Woo-hoo!  @FoxC63
> Who else is going? Date & time?
> 
> Can't stop this feeling!



40 Days for us!!!


----------



## Delphinus317

monique5 said:


> 38D Until Club Villain! Woo-hoo!  @FoxC63
> Who else is going? Date & time?
> 
> Can't stop this feeling!



I think we'll be there the same day as you (10/28 @ 5:15PM)... 37 Days!!!


----------



## monique5

Delphinus317 said:


> I think we'll be there the same day as you (10/28 @ 5:15PM)... 37 Days!!!



Yes, same day & time! @FoxC63 too!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Yes, same day & time! @FoxC63 too!



Yep!  We gonna party!!!


----------



## Delphinus317

FoxC63 said:


> Yep!  We gonna party!!!



Woot!! Woot!!  I cannot wait!!


----------



## FoxC63

Delphinus317 said:


> Woot!! Woot!!  I cannot wait!!



Monique and I are trying to meet up at the party to get photos taken nothing has been set in stone but it would be wonderful for you and yours to join us! I cannot wait either time seems to be dropping one grain of sand per day!!!!


----------



## FoxC63

UGH!!! It's official DS and I have the flu!!! No school for him and hey, no   for me - sorta sweet


----------



## Delphinus317

FoxC63 said:


> Monique and I are trying to meet up at the party to get photos taken nothing has been set in stone but it would be wonderful for you and yours to join us! I cannot wait either time seems to be dropping one grain of sand per day!!!!



I would love to!  I'll be there with my DS11.  Please PM me to coordinate.


----------



## Delphinus317

FoxC63 said:


> UGH!!! It's official DS and I have the flu!!! No school for him and hey, no   for me - sorta sweet



Hope you both feel better soon!!


----------



## FoxC63

Delphinus317 said:


> Hope you both feel better soon!!



Thank you!  Just so ya know DH and DS(13) will be in for the thrill!


----------



## totebagg

FoxC63 said:


> UGH!!! It's official DS and I have the flu!!! No school for him and hey, no   for me - sorta sweet



Hope you feel better and glad it is now instead of later!!!


----------



## totebagg

monique5 said:


> 38D Until Club Villain! Woo-hoo!  @FoxC63
> Who else is going? Date & time?
> 
> Can't stop this feeling!


9 days until MNSSHP (9/30) and 10 days to Club Villain (10/1/)!  So excited.  Also I now have this song stuck in my head.


----------



## FoxC63

totebagg said:


> Hope you feel better and glad it is now instead of later!!!



Thank you!  It would stink to be sick while on vacation so I totally agree.


----------



## FoxC63

katmu said:


> View attachment 196003 View attachment 196004 Never mind, found them.  I think they weren't there yet when I looked before.



I just love your costume *you* make it look wonderful


----------



## Shroog

Does anyone know how late Capt. Jack meets at the party?  Kenny's character locator shows until 10:30pm.  I was hoping he met later than that.


----------



## edk35

Will we be ODD man out if we don't wear costumes to the party???


----------



## beckyd13

Do they do the Kiss Goodnight at the end of the Halloween parties?


----------



## keishashadow

beesly said:


> Yes, but the anecdote that this was in reference to was a poster stating that they had simply been stopped by a CM in the street while exiting the park and offered tickets to a future party date. The guest did not visit GR. This was quite different and less "quiet" than what has been customary practice.



Yes, I got that.

Was sharing my exerience that GS has allowed people to switch their dates if the one they picked was a likely wash out as to weather forecast...i.e., could do so few days ahead without ever entering the party.  Naturally, YMMV

However, it's something for newbies to think about if it would suit their purposes better to move party date back vs forward, as to likely inclement weather, never hurts to ask.

Carry on



FoxC63 said:


> So true.  This is the first time I ever heard of a guest being "approached" by a CM and giving them tickets to another party.  Very interesting.


Indeed, wondering if the line was already so long @ GS, they decided to 'catch' people as they streamed out of park.

Regardless, a nice gesture for tix that are stated non-refundable. 


CyndiLouWho said:


> Glad I have a boy. Yowza!



They have a lovely option for boys @ PoC lol.  GD did it for for both mermaid and pirate, loved it far better than princess outings where she said the hairdo gave her a headache lol



edk35 said:


> Will we be ODD man out if we don't wear costumes to the party???



Nope, it's all good.  Have seen couples actually dress up to the max like stereotypical Disney tourists...a riot.


----------



## ammag

I just realized I will be at the first party for October! What might be different based on other years?


----------



## Taylor Nicole

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you!  It would stink to be sick while on vacation so I totally agree.


You're telling me, on our first trip all three of us got the flu on the plane to Orlando (which was about 8 hours and of course it was a red-eye, never doing that again). I very specifically remember having to take cough medicine at Universal while the parade was going by, it was so not fun. But I'm really hopeful that won't happen again this trip, at least it had better not.


----------



## mdb78

25 more days!  
Our magic bands arrived today too!!


----------



## princessfionasmom

mdb78 said:


> 25 more days!
> Our magic bands arrived today too!!




Mine too!!!


----------



## FoxC63

ammag said:


> I just realized I will be at the first party for October! What might be different based on other years?



The weather is a major factor in October, it doesn't rain as often and it's less humid.  Also schools let out for fall break including Florida schools. Both make larger crowds so plan for extra time.  In terms of scheduled events like what's currently being offered I've never noticed any changes.  Smitch reported a new map might come out, but I honestly wouldn't know the difference.  I wonder if they might add more TorT locations.  Totally bummed one of our favorite locations isn't on the map this year, here's hoping that will be one of the changes


----------



## totebagg

FoxC63 said:


> Also schools let out for fall break including Florida schools.


We typically go down the last week of September but this year will be mostly the first week of October.  I knew October was when a lot of schools start getting Fall break, but thought it was later in the month.  Is Florida's Fall break start the first weekend in October?  We are going to the party on 9/30 which is a Friday and was wondering if we will see much bigger crowds.  I know Sunday is supposed to be the best day to attend, but we have friends coming down for the weekend just to do MNSSHP and Universal's Horror Nights.  Thanks!


----------



## snowybelle

Shroog said:


> Does anyone know how late Capt. Jack meets at the party?  Kenny's character locator shows until 10:30pm.  I was hoping he met later than that.



I was at last night's party and I can confirm that they cut Jack Sparrow's line right around 10:30pm.


----------



## garthbarth1

JoeATC said:


> View attachment 195848
> We too attended Mickey's Singin' in the Rain Party, version 4.0 on Sunday. I thought we had it made weather wise about 8:00, but sadly, it was not to be. I have to say that actual lightening bolts really add to the Halloween effect.
> 
> Like most good Dis'ers we had a gameplan. That was tossed out the window about 6:00. We arrived at the park about 4:30 (a bit behind schedule) and our DD's had Jack and Sally on their must have list, so that set us back. We just decided to start in Adventureland and work our way around the park and go with the flow.
> 
> I personally had a great time interacting with the CM's. I went as Bob Iger and the CM reactions were great (lighthearted). First stop was bag check, the security guard looks at my name tag and attempts to keep a straight face. Then on to the tapstiles as a few CM's come over and bust out laughing. Several of the guests enjoyed the costume and wanted a picture (strictly forbidden mind you), a couple of others came up to me wanting to know who is Bob Iger. One lady asked me why the Disney IT system was so bad, the weird thing was she seemed halfway serious, offering her ideas to fix it. I told her "foreign labor isn't cheap..... no wait yes it is". I touched a nerve with another guest who had to tell me that Disney Shanghai brought in 2.5 billion more than expected (I'm guessing she worked in Disney accounting). I came to realize there were a lot of off-duty CM's at the party by the comments (in a good way) I received.
> 
> My family enjoyed the party until the delays and rain came. We were able to get tickets to the Tuesday party through City Hall. My wife and I plan on attending in more casual attire this time. Unfortunately my daughters had to head back home this evening.
> 
> 
> With the help of Photoshop, I made copies of the older version of Disney stock and handed them out to several CM's. They appeared to really appreciate the gesture. I've probably violated an S.E.C. law somewhere, somehow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 195849


I feel silly asking but was does your name mean?


----------



## attain

Made it to Orlando and my checked bag made it, too. Whew! Conference tomorrow and Friday morning, then shuttle to AllStar Sports to get ready for the party!


----------



## mdb78

FoxC63 said:


> The weather is a major factor in October, it doesn't rain as often and it's less humid.  Also schools let out for fall break including Florida schools. Both make larger crowds so plan for extra time.  In terms of scheduled events like what's currently being offered I've never noticed any changes.  Smitch reported a new map might come out, but I honestly wouldn't know the difference.  I wonder if they might add more TorT locations.  Totally bummed one of our favorite locations isn't on the map this year, here's hoping that will be one of the changes



We don't get fall break in South FL (Miami dade county) just a 3 day weekend first week of Oct and then off again on the 12th.  Would be nice to get a fall break!  I know alachua county (Gainesville area)doesn't get fall break either.  Don't know about the rest of FL though.  I think many schools in GA get fall break.


----------



## lubob

princessfionasmom said:


> Mine too!!!


Awesome 25 days for me my bands should be in my mail box today.


----------



## FoxC63

totebagg said:


> We typically go down the last week of September but this year will be mostly the first week of October.  I knew October was when a lot of schools start getting Fall break, but thought it was later in the month.  Is Florida's Fall break start the first weekend in October?  We are going to the party on 9/30 which is a Friday and was wondering if we will see much bigger crowds.  I know Sunday is supposed to be the best day to attend, but we have friends coming down for the weekend just to do MNSSHP and Universal's Horror Nights.  Thanks!



It's not just FL that gets Fall breaks but here's something to read from WDWprep which gives a brief breakdown.
Link:http://wdwprepschool.com/disney-world-crowd-calendar-for-the-2016-2017-school-year/#October

And I don't really agree with her stating the last few weeks in October sees lower crowds, we're only able to travel at this time and find the parks and parties to be very crowded. Also in the 2015 Official MNSSHP you'll read both negative and positive experiences for Oct. parties.  Honestly we've had wonderful experiences, but it is crowded and having a great plan helps out tremendously... as does a little patience.


----------



## FoxC63

mdb78 said:


> We don't get fall break in South FL (Miami dade county) just a 3 day weekend first week of Oct and then off again on the 12th.  Would be nice to get a fall break!  I know alachua county (Gainesville area)doesn't get fall break either.  Don't know about the rest of FL though.  I think many schools in GA get fall break.



We have never had a fall break here in MI  I have to pull DS from Jr. High during our vacation.  Then in mid October he has one day off due to parent conference/teacher conference so it's not like we can take a quick trip to WDW.  The elementary schools only get half day off on Halloween. But I don't know about other states. 

I've read that FL schools are out on Oct 28th is this true for Miami Dade County and Gainesville?


----------



## Shroog

snowybelle said:


> I was at last night's party and I can confirm that they cut Jack Sparrow's line right around 10:30pm.



Thank you!


----------



## MinnieMSue

One week from today we fly in and attend the Halloween party!  We haven't been there in years for Halloween!  My daughter's birthday is Oct 1 and she is so excited to be celebrating it in Disney again!  She will turn 13! She is going as Queen of Hearts ( more Disbound than a costume) and I am just wearing an old Halloween party Tshirt.


----------



## Cluelyss

ammag said:


> I just realized I will be at the first party for October! What might be different based on other years?


First parade moves from 8:30 to 8:15. 

First Hocus Pocus show moves from 8:00 to 7:45.


----------



## RJstanis

Good morning, just a quick follow-up.

Can't remember if I stated or not that I went to GS the day after our rained out party on Sunday, and was able to receive tickets for the Tues party. They tried to defend that activities happened at 1130 but were gracious to give tickets after that. My recommendation is kind, courteous, but plead your case. After CM spoke to someone else, I was able to get the tickets. I could not do it over the phone, and had to be at MK GS to get it. The first time I didn't have everyones bands and was told by that CM to come back with all of them and I would be fine. The second time I went back I only had 5 out of 6 and the different CM just gave me the gift card style tickets.

We had plans on Tuesday with a HS/AK, but left AK to the party at 8pm to see the stuff we missed. Being that we already had a full day and it was our last day there we wanted to relax.

Suggestions:
-Headless Horseman shot: we arrived at 845pm and you could hear the parade passing by. There was zero wait for this picture then.
-When we walked by Hitchhiking Ghost Magic Shot, there was zero wait around 11pm. That's how it was on Sunday before first parade too. Before or during parade seems to be the best time?
-Halloween Talking Mickey: after we walked in, there was zero wait for him and Tinkerbell during the parade
-We grabbed a spot for the projection show and fireworks in the HUB lawn where Wishes is usually reserved. We were there by 945 to a wide open lawn. By about 10ish it had filled up a decent amount, but still tons of spots once everything started. Just about everyone could sprawl out however they wanted comfortably, so it was a very nice spot to be in. Bring ponchos to lay on for wet grass.
-Due to earlier rain, no Headless Horseman all night on Tuesday 
-Tues party didnt feel any less crowded than Sundays
-All characters appeared to have long waits throughout the night, but we left by 11ish


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> First parade moves from 8:30 to 8:15.
> 
> First Hocus Pocus show moves from 8:00 to 7:45.



Yes! All on Post 1.


----------



## monique5

RJstanis said:


> Good morning, just a quick follow-up.
> 
> Can't remember if I stated or not that I went to GS the day after our rained out party on Sunday, and was able to receive tickets for the Tues party. They tried to defend that activities happened at 1130 but were gracious to give tickets after that. My recommendation is kind, courteous, but plead your case. After CM spoke to someone else, I was able to get the tickets. I could not do it over the phone, and had to be at MK GS to get it. The first time I didn't have everyones bands and was told by that CM to come back with all of them and I would be fine. The second time I went back I only had 5 out of 6 and the different CM just gave me the gift card style tickets.
> 
> We had plans on Tuesday with a HS/AK, but left AK to the party at 8pm to see the stuff we missed. Being that we already had a full day and it was our last day there we wanted to relax.
> 
> Suggestions:
> -Headless Horseman shot: we arrived at 845pm and you could hear the parade passing by. There was zero wait for this picture then.
> -When we walked by Hitchhiking Ghost Magic Shot, there was zero wait around 11pm. That's how it was on Sunday before first parade too. Before or during parade seems to be the best time?
> -Halloween Talking Mickey: after we walked in, there was zero wait for him and Tinkerbell during the parade
> -We grabbed a spot for the projection show and fireworks in the HUB lawn where Wishes is usually reserved. We were there by 945 to a wide open lawn. By about 10ish it had filled up a decent amount, but still tons of spots once everything started. Just about everyone could sprawl out however they wanted comfortably, so it was a very nice spot to be in. Bring ponchos to lay on for wet grass.
> -Due to earlier rain, no Headless Horseman all night on Tuesday
> -Tues party didnt feel any less crowded than Sundays
> -All characters appeared to have long waits throughout the night, but we left by 11ish



Thanks for the update! Glad you were able to enjoy some of the things you missed at your 1st party.


----------



## RJstanis

Also saw Zero and Mickey popcorn buckets at the stand across from Country Bears


----------



## mdb78

FoxC63 said:


> We have never had a fall break here in MI  I have to pull DS from Jr. High during our vacation.  Then in mid October he has one day off due to parent conference/teacher conference so it's not like we can take a quick trip to WDW.  The elementary schools only get half day off on Halloween. But I don't know about other states.
> 
> I've read that FL schools are out on Oct 28th is this true for Miami Dade County and Gainesville?



Nope, there is school on the 28th down here and in Alachua county too.


----------



## KMH79

Question about character meeting. The only characters my children are interested in is Winnie the Pooh and Minnie, Daisy, & Donald. Would we be able to line up around 6:15 after doing some rides for Winnie and then have a somewhat decent line for Minnie. My kids are young so they cannot stand in more than long line without some heavy duty bribing.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

One more week until our Party date!!!!! Three more nights until we leave!!! So excited!!!!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

KMH79 said:


> Question about character meeting. The only characters my children are interested in is Winnie the Pooh and Minnie, Daisy, & Donald. Would we be able to line up around 6:15 after doing some rides for Winnie and then have a somewhat decent line for Minnie. My kids are young so they cannot stand in more than long line without some heavy duty bribing.


How old are your kids?  We found that a small travel sized magnadoodle worked wonders for our son from when he was 2-7 while waiting in line or at a restaurant.   Just an idea
No idea about the characters since we haven't gone yet.   I'm pretty positive people have posted in previous years that they lined up for Pooh prior to 7.  hopefully someone can chime in.


----------



## tizzant

KMH79 said:


> Question about character meeting. The only characters my children are interested in is Winnie the Pooh and Minnie, Daisy, & Donald. Would we be able to line up around 6:15 after doing some rides for Winnie and then have a somewhat decent line for Minnie. My kids are young so they cannot stand in more than long line without some heavy duty bribing.



If the characters aren't bribes enough don't do'em


----------



## HollyMD

Anyone know what time we should line up for Cpn Jack?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

KMH79 said:


> Question about character meeting. The only characters my children are interested in is Winnie the Pooh and Minnie, Daisy, & Donald. Would we be able to line up around 6:15 after doing some rides for Winnie and then have a somewhat decent line for Minnie. My kids are young so they cannot stand in more than long line without some heavy duty bribing.



I would line up for pooh and gang at 615, like you were thinking.  These guys take long breaks throughout the night and their line is always long.  Minnie Daisy and donald may have a longish wait by the time you get over there, but their breaks only take a minute then they are right back out.

So yes, much better idea to do pooh first, then hustle quickly to the ducks and Minnie.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Anyone have any experience doing jack and Sally them going to the dwarves?  When does the dwarves line get bad?


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Anyone have any experience doing jack and Sally them going to the dwarves?  When does the dwarves line get bad?


Heard dwarfs get bad b/w 5:30 and 6:00. If you are one of the first to meet Jack & Sally and head right there you should still be done with the dwarfs close to 7. Have read a few successful reports on this strategy from the early parties.


----------



## star04

As far as Pooh and Minnie, does anyone know what time they start meeting?


----------



## elizabethswan

star04 said:


> As far as Pooh and Minnie, does anyone know what time they start meeting?


why did this question make me laugh? just conjured up images of them sneaking around together, lol !


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Cluelyss said:


> Heard dwarfs get bad b/w 5:30 and 6:00. If you are one of the first to meet Jack & Sally and head right there you should still be done with the dwarfs close to 7. Have read a few successful reports on this strategy from the early parties.



We don't have park tickets so we can only enter the parks at 4.  I'm hoping we can get high up in line for jack and Sally. 

Right now I have way too many things on my want list.  Our APs expired and this party will be our last Disney for a while.

We went to one party already this year and got jack and Sally.  Figured we'd get the dwarves instead, but jack and Sally are so tempting with their early start.  They're also a much better interaction than the dwarves. 

I have a few rides I really want to get through on my list, and I think the only way to do that is if we skip one or the other early meets.

My original plan:

4 pm: jack and Sally
Switch off in line to see the new muppets show right next door
Immediately after: 7 dwarves
Right to line up for cruella

If everything went perfect might be done with all this by 730, if we can meet cruella before her first break.

Then we'd get sotmk mnsshp cards and a place for the first parade.

I also want to watch hallowishes, but it seems there is usually place in the AstroTurf areas, last party we walked up two minutes into hallowishes and there was plenty of room.

Also on my list:
Lotso (his line is usually short)
Belle with Gaston (saw them last time, so great)
Then if time the Tarzan group, Mickey and aladdin/Abu, though the last three groups aren't high priority.

Sadly, I also want to do:
Philharmonic
Potc (fp)
Rapunzel and Tiana (fp) 
HM during party (last party during second parade was only one other group in the stretching room with us)
Peter pan (last party walk on at 11)
Splash
Tta
COP

I've been able to get ridiculous amounts of party stuff in the past even at sold out parties, so I'm almost thinking I can do all this with a solid plan.

Might be a lot easier though if I forget about the dwarves.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

star04 said:


> As far as Pooh and Minnie, does anyone know what time they start meeting?



They should both start at 7.  I'd line up for pooh first because of their long breaks, then go to Minnie.


----------



## RJstanis

star04 said:


> As far as Pooh and Minnie, does anyone know what time they start meeting?



7pm almost on the dot. But you should line up for either prior to that, closer to 630p. I'd recommend Pooh and Co. first. Both will have lines but Sunday I walked by both and Minnie's was shorter.


----------



## RJstanis

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We don't have park tickets so we can only enter the parks at 4.  I'm hoping we can get high up in line for jack and Sally.
> 
> Right now I have way too many things on my want list.  Our APs expired and this party will be our last Disney for a while.
> 
> We went to one party already this year and got jack and Sally.  Figured we'd get the dwarves instead, but jack and Sally are so tempting with their early start.  They're also a much better interaction than the dwarves.
> 
> I have a few rides I really want to get through on my list, and I think the only way to do that is if we skip one or the other early meets.
> 
> My original plan:
> 
> 4 pm: jack and Sally
> Switch off in line to see the new muppets show right next door
> Immediately after: 7 dwarves
> Right to line up for cruella
> 
> If everything went perfect might be done with all this by 730, if we can meet cruella before her first break.
> 
> Then we'd get sotmk mnsshp cards and a place for the first parade.
> 
> I also want to watch hallowishes, but it seems there is usually place in the AstroTurf areas, last party we walked up two minutes into hallowishes and there was plenty of room.
> 
> Also on my list:
> Lotso (his line is usually short)
> Belle with Gaston (saw them last time, so great)
> Then if time the Tarzan group, Mickey and aladdin/Abu, though the last three groups aren't high priority.
> 
> Sadly, I also want to do:
> Philharmonic
> Potc (fp)
> Rapunzel and Tiana (fp)
> HM during party (last party during second parade was only one other group in the stretching room with us)
> Peter pan (last party walk on at 11)
> Splash
> Tta
> COP
> 
> I've been able to get ridiculous amounts of party stuff in the past even at sold out parties, so I'm almost thinking I can do all this with a solid plan.
> 
> Might be a lot easier though if I forget about the dwarves.



I think the first part of your plan is definitely doable bc that's what I did minus Cruella and obviously Muppets (I did use a 7DMT FP in between Jack and Dwarves, or I could have done more.) Even with careful or strategic planning I don't think you could accomplish everything you want though after that, even at a murderous pace. I could be wrong but I think you'll have to cutout some of what you want to do or at least put it in the standby column if you do end up with more time.


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We don't have park tickets so we can only enter the parks at 4.  I'm hoping we can get high up in line for jack and Sally.
> 
> Right now I have way too many things on my want list.  Our APs expired and this party will be our last Disney for a while.
> 
> We went to one party already this year and got jack and Sally.  Figured we'd get the dwarves instead, but jack and Sally are so tempting with their early start.  They're also a much better interaction than the dwarves.
> 
> I have a few rides I really want to get through on my list, and I think the only way to do that is if we skip one or the other early meets.
> 
> My original plan:
> 
> 4 pm: jack and Sally
> Switch off in line to see the new muppets show right next door
> Immediately after: 7 dwarves
> Right to line up for cruella
> 
> If everything went perfect might be done with all this by 730, if we can meet cruella before her first break.
> 
> Then we'd get sotmk mnsshp cards and a place for the first parade.
> 
> I also want to watch hallowishes, but it seems there is usually place in the AstroTurf areas, last party we walked up two minutes into hallowishes and there was plenty of room.
> 
> Also on my list:
> Lotso (his line is usually short)
> Belle with Gaston (saw them last time, so great)
> Then if time the Tarzan group, Mickey and aladdin/Abu, though the last three groups aren't high priority.
> 
> Sadly, I also want to do:
> Philharmonic
> Potc (fp)
> Rapunzel and Tiana (fp)
> HM during party (last party during second parade was only one other group in the stretching room with us)
> Peter pan (last party walk on at 11)
> Splash
> Tta
> COP
> 
> I've been able to get ridiculous amounts of party stuff in the past even at sold out parties, so I'm almost thinking I can do all this with a solid plan.
> 
> Might be a lot easier though if I forget about the dwarves.



Yes, good solid plan. You've been enough times to tweak as you go if need be. 7D might throw you off. What night?


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We don't have park tickets so we can only enter the parks at 4.  I'm hoping we can get high up in line for jack and Sally.
> 
> Right now I have way too many things on my want list.  Our APs expired and this party will be our last Disney for a while.
> 
> We went to one party already this year and got jack and Sally.  Figured we'd get the dwarves instead, but jack and Sally are so tempting with their early start.  They're also a much better interaction than the dwarves.
> 
> I have a few rides I really want to get through on my list, and I think the only way to do that is if we skip one or the other early meets.
> 
> My original plan:
> 
> 4 pm: jack and Sally
> Switch off in line to see the new muppets show right next door
> Immediately after: 7 dwarves
> Right to line up for cruella
> 
> If everything went perfect might be done with all this by 730, if we can meet cruella before her first break.
> 
> Then we'd get sotmk mnsshp cards and a place for the first parade.
> 
> I also want to watch hallowishes, but it seems there is usually place in the AstroTurf areas, last party we walked up two minutes into hallowishes and there was plenty of room.
> 
> Also on my list:
> Lotso (his line is usually short)
> Belle with Gaston (saw them last time, so great)
> Then if time the Tarzan group, Mickey and aladdin/Abu, though the last three groups aren't high priority.
> 
> Sadly, I also want to do:
> Philharmonic
> Potc (fp)
> Rapunzel and Tiana (fp)
> HM during party (last party during second parade was only one other group in the stretching room with us)
> Peter pan (last party walk on at 11)
> Splash
> Tta
> COP
> 
> I've been able to get ridiculous amounts of party stuff in the past even at sold out parties, so I'm almost thinking I can do all this with a solid plan.
> 
> Might be a lot easier though if I forget about the dwarves.


My plan looked similar to this, so we bought tickets for 2 parties! 

Of course, then my wish list got looooooonger! Lol

I agree that Jack & Sally are awesome, but if you did them last time that may be the one to drop?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

monique5 said:


> Yes, good solid plan. You've been enough times to tweak as you go if need be. 7D might throw you off. What night?



Sunday Oct 2.  We did a Sunday party on Sept 11 this year and it was soo empty.  I know we probably won't get as much done this time but I can hope.



Cluelyss said:


> My plan looked similar to this, so we bought tickets for 2 parties!
> 
> Of course, then my wish list got looooooonger! Lol
> 
> I agree that Jack & Sally are awesome, but if you did them last time that may be the one to drop?



Yeah we went to the Sunday party on Sept 11 this year, so this is our second haha.

I would.... But I can't remember any great interaction in the past with the dwarves.  They sit there, you go up to them, then photo.  Jack and Sally are just so talkative, though I do like the dwarves.  I'm impossible.

Last party we were late and didn't arrive until 430 but we still did:. Jack and Sally.  Casey's food.  Merida (5 minute wait), line up for tweedles, though only the Queen came out.  Minnie/Daisy/donald, first parade, sorcerer cards, Belle/Gaston, hallowishes, almost every candy stop and 2 bags each, jafar, jack sparrow, headless horseman magic shot, HM carriage magic shot, HM, Peter pan, Alice/mad hatter, Queen of hearts again but this time with tweedles. 

I think that's it... But yeah, emptiest party I've seen in a while so this time night not be as easy.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I will definitely do a play by play of my crazy party October 2 here, so whoever wants to tune in it might be entertaining/informative.


----------



## ammag

I'll be there on the 2nd too! Can't wait


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ammag said:


> I'll be there on the 2nd too! Can't wait



If you see a flash of light going past that'll be us.  We're doing our ash and misty costumes from Pokemon again.  Is your group dressing up?


----------



## ammag

It will be my husband and I, dressed as Minnie and Mickey. I am wearing a red and white dotted dress, he red shorts and black shirt, yellow bow tie. Love Pokemon costumes!


----------



## Night Huntress

I hope this is okay to post and I know this can go under a different category but since most people dress up for the party...just an FYI- today Target has 40% off kids costumes with the Target Cartwheel and online is 40% off too.  Today only.  So if you still need a costume for your kiddos- check out Target!!!


----------



## monique5

Night Huntress said:


> I hope this is okay to post and I know this can go under a different category but since most people dress up for the party...just an FYI- today Target has 40% off kids costumes with the Target Cartwheel and online is 40% off too.  Today only.  So if you still need a costume for your kiddos- check out Target!!!



Perfect place to post. Thanks!


----------



## tizzant

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We don't have park tickets so we can only enter the parks at 4.  I'm hoping we can get high up in line for jack and Sally.
> 
> Right now I have way too many things on my want list.  Our APs expired and this party will be our last Disney for a while.
> 
> We went to one party already this year and got jack and Sally.  Figured we'd get the dwarves instead, but jack and Sally are so tempting with their early start.  They're also a much better interaction than the dwarves.
> 
> I have a few rides I really want to get through on my list, and I think the only way to do that is if we skip one or the other early meets.
> 
> My original plan:
> 
> 4 pm: jack and Sally
> Switch off in line to see the new muppets show right next door
> Immediately after: 7 dwarves
> Right to line up for cruella
> 
> If everything went perfect might be done with all this by 730, if we can meet cruella before her first break.
> 
> Then we'd get sotmk mnsshp cards and a place for the first parade.
> 
> I also want to watch hallowishes, but it seems there is usually place in the AstroTurf areas, last party we walked up two minutes into hallowishes and there was plenty of room.
> 
> Also on my list:
> Lotso (his line is usually short)
> Belle with Gaston (saw them last time, so great)
> Then if time the Tarzan group, Mickey and aladdin/Abu, though the last three groups aren't high priority.
> 
> Sadly, I also want to do:
> Philharmonic
> Potc (fp)
> Rapunzel and Tiana (fp)
> HM during party (last party during second parade was only one other group in the stretching room with us)
> Peter pan (last party walk on at 11)
> Splash
> Tta
> COP
> 
> I've been able to get ridiculous amounts of party stuff in the past even at sold out parties, so I'm almost thinking I can do all this with a solid plan.
> 
> Might be a lot easier though if I forget about the dwarves.



Just a reminder that COP isn't running during MNSSHP so you better hit it early :3


----------



## JoeATC

garthbarth1 said:


> I feel silly asking but was does your name mean?



Joe Air Traffic Control .... recently retired


----------



## FoxC63

ammag said:


> I just realized I will be at the first party for October! What might be different based on other years?





Cluelyss said:


> First parade moves from 8:30 to 8:15.
> 
> First Hocus Pocus show moves from 8:00 to 7:45.



Also be sure to watch out for any last minute changes to the calendar.  Disney has been know to add EMH two days prior to the date.


----------



## GoofyGirl1717

monique5 said:


> 38D Until Club Villain! Woo-hoo!  Who else is going? Date & time?



ME! ME! ME!  We will be there 10/15 and I am so excited!!!!!


----------



## mac3mpc

GoofyGirl1717 said:


> ME! ME! ME!  We will be there 10/15 and I am so excited!!!!!



Me too!  October 1st and I can't wait!  Waiting for my red and black party dress to arrive early next week.


----------



## Iowamomof4

I'm amazed there is still only one sold out party! And that it took so long to sell out in the first place. I thought for sure once there was one sell-out, there would be more to follow as people who might have been on the fence would suddenly feel the pressure to go ahead and purchase.  I'm happy for those of you who have had parties with lower attendance so far!


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

Has anyone ever done Club Villain as a Gluten Free or Diary free party goer? I'd like to go but I'm worried that with my dietary issues it really won't be worth it


----------



## RCSpur

I will be there Sept 30th.  First time at MNSSHP.  The wife, son and hopefully my daughter if the ex allows.  It's kinda last minute but needed to scratch my Disney itch.  If my daughter cannot go then we probably will not worry about pics with characters.  How are the ride wait times?


----------



## vinotinto

gypsy_at_heart said:


> Has anyone ever done Club Villain as a Gluten Free or Diary free party goer? I'd like to go but I'm worried that with my dietary issues it really won't be worth it


I have been on a keto diet for the last 3 months, which means no gluten, rice, potatoes, sugar, or carbs. I'm down 5 pounds, and need 5 more pounds to go, which doesn't sound like a lot, but it hasn't been easy to lose those 5 pounds! My plan is to try to stay as close as possible to my diet at Disney, so I may have to skip most of the food and beverage offerings at CV. But, since it's not a medical issue, if I eat something not allowed the worse that will happen is that I'll gain a few of those pounds back, which is not the end of the world. I will say that CV sounds worthwhile for the experience alone! Have you contacted special diets (Special.Diets@DisneyWorld.com)? I'm thinking about sending them an email and see what they say. What date are you going? I can report back after Oct 10th.


----------



## Cluelyss

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm amazed there is still only one sold out party! And that it took so long to sell out in the first place. I thought for sure once there was one sell-out, there would be more to follow as people who might have been on the fence would suddenly feel the pressure to go ahead and purchase.  I'm happy for those of you who have had parties with lower attendance so far!


Take this for what it's worth, but a fellow agent was told by a phone CM that while a few parties are close to selling out, most are so grossly undersold right now that CMs are being offered tickets for a very reduced price. I'm sure part of it is due to overall travel being down this year, but I'm sure the price hike didn't help. Whatever the reason, hoping the "close to selling out" ones aren't my dates!!


----------



## mdb78

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm amazed there is still only one sold out party! And that it took so long to sell out in the first place. I thought for sure once there was one sell-out, there would be more to follow as people who might have been on the fence would suddenly feel the pressure to go ahead and purchase.  I'm happy for those of you who have had parties with lower attendance so far!



I think it's the big jump in price.  I'm going Oct 16th this year.  Price went up $17 compared to oct16 of last year.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Newbie to MNSSHP... been to Disney many, many times... BUT never to the party, I am so excited

My question is, I am wearing a BB-8 themed dress with accents to go with it... but my family coming with me aren't dress that much, just wearing fun t-shirts and what not...

Can we all still trick or treat if we aren't in full blown costumes?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Cluelyss said:


> Take this for what it's worth, but a fellow agent was told by a phone CM that while a few parties are close to selling out, most are so grossly undersold right now that CMs are being offered tickets for a very reduced price.



CMs are always offered a decent discount on party tickets for select dates.


----------



## princessfionasmom

The Sunrise Student said:


> Newbie to MNSSHP... been to Disney many, many times... BUT never to the party, I am so excited....
> 
> My question is, I am wearing a BB-8 themed dress with accents to go with it,,, but my family coming with me aren't dress that much, just wearing fun t-shirts and what not...
> 
> Can we all still trick or treat if we aren't in full blown costumes?



You can absolutely trick or treat if your not in costume. We have done it in the past.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

princessfionasmom said:


> You can absolutely trick or treat if your not in costume. We have done it in the past.



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## dmc6469

11 days until my first MNSSHP.  I am just counting down the days.  I think I’m more excited than some kids I know who will be going (no kids for us….just adults)  Got a ‘plan’ for the night and hoping that it goes smoothly


----------



## smitch425

Cluelyss said:


> Take this for what it's worth, but a fellow agent was told by a phone CM that while a few parties are close to selling out, most are so grossly undersold right now that CMs are being offered tickets for a very reduced price. I'm sure part of it is due to overall travel being down this year, but I'm sure the price hike didn't help. Whatever the reason, hoping the "close to selling out" ones aren't my dates!!


That phone rep was likely referring to these CM dates, which happens every year...


----------



## BrookieM2001

ammag said:


> I'll be there on the 2nd too! Can't wait



Us too!!! Oct. 2, here we come!!!!


----------



## edk35

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm amazed there is still only one sold out party! And that it took so long to sell out in the first place. I thought for sure once there was one sell-out, there would be more to follow as people who might have been on the fence would suddenly feel the pressure to go ahead and purchase.  I'm happy for those of you who have had parties with lower attendance so far!


Which one sold out?


----------



## monique5

edk35 said:


> Which one sold out?



Halloween. See Post 1 - Sold Out Dates.

It was posted and mentioned several pages back too. It's been on a few blogs/websites as well.


----------



## Kellett

vinotinto said:


> Since the reports from the parties this year have been so good, I went ahead and purchased tickets for Oct 6th.
> 
> 15 days until we arrive
> 16 days until MNSSHP
> 18 days until Club Villain


We will be at that party! So excited!!


----------



## skuttle

Kellett said:


> We will be at that party! So excited!!



We will too!  Our first MNSSHP!


----------



## HollyMD

Kellett said:


> We will be at that party! So excited!!



Us, too! But our CV is the Saturday before our party instead of after. Both will be a first for us!


----------



## beesly

At this time one week from today, I'll be getting ready to pick my DD up from school to head to the airport for our birthday celebration trip! We'll arrive at POR the evening of 9/30, visit the parks and attend CV on 10/1, and attend our first MNSSHP on 10/2. We can't wait! (Just need to finish the headband for my costume this weekend!)


----------



## policycobb

Just bought my tickets for October 13th!


----------



## FoxC63

Just got my DME yellow tags today!  No bands as we purchased our online.  32 more days until we arrive at Wilderness Lodge - home away from home!  Woot!


----------



## Tommys Mommy

Hey everyone, I'm a bit late in responding, but I was also at the Sunday, Sept 18th party that had rain later in the evening. Here's my take on a few things:

-- We got through bag check/security easily and saw Tink at 4:15 and then walked over to get our SOTMK cards about 4:30. The CM was standing outside of the firehouse handing them out and used a sharpie to put a small "x" on the Halloween party band to show you'd received it.

-- We got in line for 7 Dwarfs about 6:00 pm, they came out at 6:15 and we got our photo taken about 7:05. One thing I'll mention here: while standing in line, we figured out where we wanted to stand since there were 4 of us. When it was our turn, we went to those places to stand, but the Photopass CMs moved us all around. We figured maybe they had a better angle on the photo, but NO! The Photopass photo has one of our teens standing directly in front of Happy to the extent you can't even see Happy's face -- big disappointment.

-- Someone (maybe@MinnieMSue) asked about Jane, Tarzan & Terk. Yes, they all sign autographs and had a lot of interaction with guests. These characters do not have a Photopass photographer and the wait was really, really long for them. The lighting was odd for this location, too and all of the photos I took have a yellow-ish look to them.

-- The rides we went on had very little wait times, which was great.

--Because of the rain, many people seemed to leave the park. We did see both Celebrate the Magic and Hallowishes, but these happened much later than the scheduled time; if I had to guess, maybe around 11:30 pm or so.

-- After the rain, there were numerous Photopass photographers all along Main St. We got our poisoned Apple/cauldron photo with almost no waiting.

-- At 12:10 am, my DD and I went out in front of the train station for the Headless Horseman magic shot. They had 2 Photopass photographers set up to take this photo and each line was not very long, maybe 10 people in each line; the line moved quickly.

-- We did not see the first parade and I was determined to see the second one!! We sat on Main St across from the Emporium for the Boo to You parade and there was plenty of seating as so many people had left the park by now. By the time the parade reached us, it was 12:30 am. After this, the party was officially done and everyone left.

-- Overall, a very fun night! We didn't get everything done that we wanted to, but I think it's because we picked 2 character photos that both had long waits (7 Dwarfs and Tarzan/Jane/Terk).


----------



## SJDisneyFanatic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We don't have park tickets so we can only enter the parks at 4.  I'm hoping we can get high up in line for jack and Sally.
> 
> Right now I have way too many things on my want list.  Our APs expired and this party will be our last Disney for a while.
> 
> We went to one party already this year and got jack and Sally.  Figured we'd get the dwarves instead, but jack and Sally are so tempting with their early start.  They're also a much better interaction than the dwarves.
> 
> I have a few rides I really want to get through on my list, and I think the only way to do that is if we skip one or the other early meets.
> 
> My original plan:
> 
> 4 pm: jack and Sally
> Switch off in line to see the new muppets show right next door
> Immediately after: 7 dwarves
> Right to line up for cruella
> 
> If everything went perfect might be done with all this by 730, if we can meet cruella before her first break.
> 
> Then we'd get sotmk mnsshp cards and a place for the first parade.
> 
> I also want to watch hallowishes, but it seems there is usually place in the AstroTurf areas, last party we walked up two minutes into hallowishes and there was plenty of room.
> 
> Also on my list:
> Lotso (his line is usually short)
> Belle with Gaston (saw them last time, so great)
> Then if time the Tarzan group, Mickey and aladdin/Abu, though the last three groups aren't high priority.
> 
> Sadly, I also want to do:
> Philharmonic
> Potc (fp)
> Rapunzel and Tiana (fp)
> HM during party (last party during second parade was only one other group in the stretching room with us)
> Peter pan (last party walk on at 11)
> Splash
> Tta
> COP
> 
> I've been able to get ridiculous amounts of party stuff in the past even at sold out parties, so I'm almost thinking I can do all this with a solid plan.
> 
> Might be a lot easier though if I forget about the dwarves.



You sound like you have good party experience...we are doing BOG for dessert at 8:25 ( I know...don't waste party time but my kids really want to do it and it is our only time in MK this trip) so based on your statement above, you have had decent success at walking up just prior to the fireworks and gotten a spot? That is my biggest concern about honoring their BOG wishes, because I want to see the fireworks! Anyway, your words are comforting to me with this plan. Thanks for your feedback if you think this is a crazy idea.


----------



## Disneymom1126

SJDisneyFanatic said:


> You sound like you have good party experience...we are doing BOG for dessert at 8:25 ( I know...don't waste party time but my kids really want to do it and it is our only time in MK this trip) so based on your statement above, you have had decent success at walking up just prior to the fireworks and gotten a spot? That is my biggest concern about honoring their BOG wishes, because I want to see the fireworks! Anyway, your words are comforting to me with this plan. Thanks for your feedback if you think this is a crazy idea.



I would suggest heading to the "grass" area either in front of the Plaza or in front of Casey's - people don't realize you can sit/stand there so in my experience and the reports of others on DIS, there is plenty of room even if you just walk up at the last minute!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

SJDisneyFanatic said:


> You sound like you have good party experience...we are doing BOG for dessert at 8:25 ( I know...don't waste party time but my kids really want to do it and it is our only time in MK this trip) so based on your statement above, you have had decent success at walking up just prior to the fireworks and gotten a spot? That is my biggest concern about honoring their BOG wishes, because I want to see the fireworks! Anyway, your words are comforting to me with this plan. Thanks for your feedback if you think this is a crazy idea.



What  she says below. 

Now, every parties' attendance is diff, so its not an absolute guarantee.

But yes, on mnsshp sunday sept 11 we walked up to the grass area in front of the plaza after wishes had started and there was plenty of space, and better yet most everyone was sitting.

If bog desserts are high on your wants list, go for it.  Two pieces of advice:

Ask for the check when you order.  Then you can leave as soon as you are done, no waiting on the waiter.

If you want pictures with the beast, he does go on breaks.  Keep that in mind so plan accordingly or you may have a long wait with wasted time after you are done eating.



Disneymom1126 said:


> I would suggest heading to the "grass" area either in front of the Plaza or in front of Casey's - people don't realize you can sit/stand there so in my experience and the reports of others on DIS, there is plenty of room even if you just walk up at the last minute!


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> What  she says below.
> 
> Now, *every parties' attendance is diff*, so its not an absolute guarantee.
> 
> But yes, on mnsshp sunday sept 11 we walked up to the grass area in front of the plaza after wishes had started and there was plenty of space, and better yet most everyone was sitting.
> 
> If bog desserts are high on your wants list, go for it.  Two pieces of advice:
> 
> *Ask for the check when you order.*  Then you can leave as soon as you are done, no waiting on the waiter.
> 
> *If you want pictures with the beast, he does go on breaks.*  Keep that in mind so plan accordingly or you may have a long wait with wasted time after you are done eating.



Really great tips!  I don't think I've ever read that Beast goes on breaks, but this is absolutely true so planning is crucial.   You've been spot on with everything!


----------



## SJDisneyFanatic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> What  she says below.
> 
> Now, every parties' attendance is diff, so its not an absolute guarantee.
> 
> But yes, on mnsshp sunday sept 11 we walked up to the grass area in front of the plaza after wishes had started and there was plenty of space, and better yet most everyone was sitting.
> 
> If bog desserts are high on your wants list, go for it.  Two pieces of advice:
> 
> Ask for the check when you order.  Then you can leave as soon as you are done, no waiting on the waiter.
> 
> If you want pictures with the beast, he does go on breaks.  Keep that in mind so plan accordingly or you may have a long wait with wasted time after you are done eating.



Thanks so much for the advice and information!


----------



## SJDisneyFanatic

Disneymom1126 said:


> I would suggest heading to the "grass" area either in front of the Plaza or in front of Casey's - people don't realize you can sit/stand there so in my experience and the reports of others on DIS, there is plenty of room even if you just walk up at the last minute!


Thanks!! That will be my plan!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> Really great tips!  I don't think I've ever read that Beast goes on breaks, but this is absolutely true so planning is crucial.   You've been spot on with everything!



Yeah, if you've ever had dinner in there, whenever he walks in and out of the dining room and is announced is when he is going on break.  I feel like he is only gone 10, maybe 15 minutes.  But when he first comes back there is usually a bit of a lineup waiting for a picture.


----------



## attain

At the party now. Weather is great! Lines are similar to other nights. Cruella didn't show until 7:30. I've done Cinderella, Aurora, Repunzel, Tiana, Daisy, & Minnie all before 7. Dwarfs came out at 5:16pm. In line for Red Queen and Tweedles now (30 min so far and still 10-15 from front).


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

The Sunrise Student said:


> Newbie to MNSSHP... been to Disney many, many times... BUT never to the party, I am so excited
> 
> My question is, I am wearing a BB-8 themed dress with accents to go with it... but my family coming with me aren't dress that much, just wearing fun t-shirts and what not...
> 
> Can we all still trick or treat if we aren't in full blown costumes?



We went to the first party and more than half of the people weren't in costume and still went trick or treating.  Have fun!


----------



## jhoannam

attain said:


> At the party now. Weather is great! Lines are similar to other nights. Cruella didn't show until 7:30. I've done Cinderella, Aurora, Repunzel, Tiana, Daisy, & Minnie all before 7. Dwarfs came out at 5:16pm. In line for Red Queen and Tweedles now (30 min so far and still 10-15 from front).


Glad to hear the dwarfs came out before 6.


----------



## attain

jhoannam said:


> Glad to hear the dwarfs came out before 6.


I was wrong, it was 6:16 that the dwarfs came out. Sorry about that. They didn't let anyone line up until after 5:30.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

vinotinto said:


> I have been on a keto diet for the last 3 months, which means no gluten, rice, potatoes, sugar, or carbs. I'm down 5 pounds, and need 5 more pounds to go, which doesn't sound like a lot, but it hasn't been easy to lose those 5 pounds! My plan is to try to stay as close as possible to my diet at Disney, so I may have to skip most of the food and beverage offerings at CV. But, since it's not a medical issue, if I eat something not allowed the worse that will happen is that I'll gain a few of those pounds back, which is not the end of the world. I will say that CV sounds worthwhile for the experience alone! Have you contacted special diets (Special.Diets@DisneyWorld.com)? I'm thinking about sending them an email and see what they say. What date are you going? I can report back after Oct 10th.



I'm going from the 1st to the 8th - but I never thought of emailing special diets! I sent them off a message and will report back


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Well, one week has passed since my party and I am suffering through some EXTREME Disney blues! 

I LOVED the party! My brother and I had a blast. We go to Disney a lot, so we dedicated our party time towards doing things we normally don't do. We met Cruella and she was hilarious. We met Belle and Gaston together and HILARIOUS. The line ended up being near an hour, but watching the interations was such a riot. Plus, we met some really awesome people in line! 

We ended our night with Celebrate the Magic, Hallowishes, The Hocus Pocus Villains Spectacular, and Boo to You Parade. What an impressive line up! I must say that I was blown away with how much I loved the Hocus Pocus show. I'm a big "villains" fan, and it was a real blast! I wish I could have seen it twice, actually! Loved the parade and fireworks. The music during the fireworks was so awesomely composed and I still have the Boo to You theme in my head a week later! 

I can't wait to go back next year. My brother and I will surely be making an annual trip to MNSSHP from now on!


----------



## attain

I had a fantastic time on my solo party! I focused on characters and saw 29 between 4:30 and midnight. I also rode the 3 rides I wanted (HM, POTC, and 7DMT), saw the castle projection show, fireworks, and the Hocus Pocus show, and got most of the magic shots. 7DMT had a 10 min wait at 11:30 and I was the last in line to meet the ducks and Minnie. I got a group picture and a group hug. I had printed up signs for the characters for messages to my husband and kids back home and they worked great! Jasmine and the Genie FaceTimed with my kids and I became the coolest mom ever. 

I also had no problem getting the 1 day MM for $59. It wasn't very crowded and I was easily able to stand near the stage during the Hocus Pocus show. The cast members and several guests loved my "Wishes" costume, as it ended up being dubbed.

Doing Disney solo was a bucket list item, so I stayed and soaked up the park until 1am. I also was a part of and witnessed many pixie dust moments with guests letting little kids who were tired and cranky move up in the line and see the character faster. So nice to see the magic alive and well!


----------



## curlyqs

We leave on Oct 1st and thinking about going October 4th! What are the wait times for rides typically?


----------



## SleepyHollow

Hi everyone - do any parents of younger children have opinions on the hocus pocus show?  Our daughter is 6 and, while I love the villains, our daughter really couldn't care less about them. I tried to get her to watch the show on YouTube a few times but she was having none of it. This will be her first trip to Disney and my first MNSSHP so I'm wondering if any parents of younger children found their kids to be interested in this show. Our daughter generally likes shows, but I'm thinking this one is not going to be a hit with her and should not be a part of our touring plans for the night. Any thoughts?


----------



## megster1123

SleepyHollow said:


> Hi everyone - do any parents of younger children have opinions on the hocus pocus show?  Our daughter is 6 and, while I love the villains, our daughter really couldn't care less about them. I tried to get her to watch the show on YouTube a few times but she was having none of it. This will be her first trip to Disney and my first MNSSHP so I'm wondering if any parents of younger children found their kids to be interested in this show. Our daughter generally likes shows, but I'm thinking this one is not going to be a hit with her and should not be a part of our touring plans for the night. Any thoughts?



I had the same thought, mine are 4&5. I had them watch the movie last week and they pretty much checked out halfway through. Didn't really care for the sisters or any of it really.  Its currently not part of our touring plan, but if we're near the show when it starts and they show interest, then maybe?  But I'm not going to go out of my way to make it happen.


----------



## Pesky

SleepyHollow said:


> Hi everyone - do any parents of younger children have opinions on the hocus pocus show?  Our daughter is 6 and, while I love the villains, our daughter really couldn't care less about them. I tried to get her to watch the show on YouTube a few times but she was having none of it. This will be her first trip to Disney and my first MNSSHP so I'm wondering if any parents of younger children found their kids to be interested in this show. Our daughter generally likes shows, but I'm thinking this one is not going to be a hit with her and should not be a part of our touring plans for the night. Any thoughts?



If DD wasn't into Hocus Pocus, I would just leave it be and do other stuff.  It is a time suck.  DD is and loves the movie but she's also older and loves Halloween movies -- hokier the better, like Halloweentown and Twitches.  So we will check it out probably even with DS's disinterest if DD votes for it.  Either just DD and I will stay and DH and DS will go off and do something or we'll hang together to see some of the villains.


----------



## Disneygrl71

curlyqs said:


> We leave on Oct 1st and thinking about going October 4th! What are the wait times for rides typically?


We are also going on this date, hoping for great weather!!


----------



## mdb78

SleepyHollow said:


> Hi everyone - do any parents of younger children have opinions on the hocus pocus show?  Our daughter is 6 and, while I love the villains, our daughter really couldn't care less about them. I tried to get her to watch the show on YouTube a few times but she was having none of it. This will be her first trip to Disney and my first MNSSHP so I'm wondering if any parents of younger children found their kids to be interested in this show. Our daughter generally likes shows, but I'm thinking this one is not going to be a hit with her and should not be a part of our touring plans for the night. Any thoughts?



Has she seen the movie?  I showed it to my 3 girls.  Well, the 1 yr old could care less, but my 3 and 9 yr old really liked the movie.  I tried showing them the villain show on you tube, but they didn't last too long.  (My middle one kept asking where was the cat.. Lol).  Our trip is a surprise so I haven't asked them if they wanted to watch it.   Dh and I figured we'll still watch it, but if the girls aren't into it, then he'll just take them on some rides or trick or treating, etc.. And I'll just meet up with them when it's done.  He knows I'm looking forward to the show.  

Perhaps, you can do the same if someone else is traveling with you and your dd and if they don't mind missing the show.


----------



## vinotinto

SleepyHollow said:


> Hi everyone - do any parents of younger children have opinions on the hocus pocus show?  Our daughter is 6 and, while I love the villains, our daughter really couldn't care less about them. I tried to get her to watch the show on YouTube a few times but she was having none of it. This will be her first trip to Disney and my first MNSSHP so I'm wondering if any parents of younger children found their kids to be interested in this show. Our daughter generally likes shows, but I'm thinking this one is not going to be a hit with her and should not be a part of our touring plans for the night. Any thoughts?


We watched part of the show last year with our (then) 8 and 10 year olds and neither found the show that interesting and were begging to spend the time getting candy and going on rides.  They've seen some parts of the movie (I bought it prior to MNSSHP last year), as much as they could sit through, LOL. Then again, there was construction near the stage, and there were construction walls between the stage and the crowd. Maybe this year it will be better since the construction walls won't be there. I would like to see it though, so I will have to bribe the kids!


----------



## totebagg

attain said:


> I had a fantastic time on my solo party! I focused on characters and saw 29 between 4:30 and midnight. I also rode the 3 rides I wanted (HM, POTC, and 7DMT), saw the castle projection show, fireworks, and the Hocus Pocus show, and got most of the magic shots. 7DMT had a 10 min wait at 11:30 and I was the last in line to meet the ducks and Minnie. I got a group picture and a group hug. I had printed up signs for the characters for messages to my husband and kids back home and they worked great! Jasmine and the Genie FaceTimed with my kids and I became the coolest mom ever.
> 
> I also had no problem getting the 1 day MM for $59. It wasn't very crowded and I was easily able to stand near the stage during the Hocus Pocus show. The cast members and several guests loved my "Wishes" costume, as it ended up being dubbed.
> 
> Doing Disney solo was a bucket list item, so I stayed and soaked up the park until 1am. I also was a part of and witnessed many pixie dust moments with guests letting little kids who were tired and cranky move up in the line and see the character faster. So nice to see the magic alive and well!
> View attachment 196682


Sounds like a wonderful time and how cool that the characters face timed with your kids!  Loved your outfit and can't wait for it to be our turn - less than a week!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Well, one week has passed since my party and I am suffering through some EXTREME Disney blues!
> 
> ...
> 
> I can't wait to go back next year. My brother and I will surely be making an annual trip to MNSSHP from now on!



You aren't alone   MNSSHP is my favorite Disney event.  Sometimes I think having a great, magical night is worse than having a bad or even lackluster party, because the great ones always leave you wanting more.  



curlyqs said:


> We leave on Oct 1st and thinking about going October 4th! What are the wait times for rides typically?



Most rides will be walk ons except for the usual suspects like 7DMT and PP.  HM can have a half hour wait due to the specialness of the ride for the parties.  Even then, those will more than likely be walk ons during the fireworks or parades.  Sometimes the line times will be inflated for who knows why, but just peek inside the queue and you'll be able to judge for yourself.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

attain said:


> I had a fantastic time on my solo party! I focused on characters and saw 29 between 4:30 and midnight. I also rode the 3 rides I wanted (HM, POTC, and 7DMT), saw the castle projection show, fireworks, and the Hocus Pocus show, and got most of the magic shots. 7DMT had a 10 min wait at 11:30 and I was the last in line to meet the ducks and Minnie. I got a group picture and a group hug. I had printed up signs for the characters for messages to my husband and kids back home and they worked great! Jasmine and the Genie FaceTimed with my kids and I became the coolest mom ever.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you had a great time!  Was it empty?  Which all characters did you see, I'm trying to jam a lot into my party coming up and am curious who and when you saw.


----------



## Ruth B

attain said:


> I had a fantastic time on my solo party! I focused on characters and saw 29 between 4:30 and midnight. I also rode the 3 rides I wanted (HM, POTC, and 7DMT), saw the castle projection show, fireworks, and the Hocus Pocus show, and got most of the magic shots. 7DMT had a 10 min wait at 11:30 and I was the last in line to meet the ducks and Minnie. I got a group picture and a group hug. I had printed up signs for the characters for messages to my husband and kids back home and they worked great! Jasmine and the Genie FaceTimed with my kids and I became the coolest mom ever.
> 
> I also had no problem getting the 1 day MM for $59. It wasn't very crowded and I was easily able to stand near the stage during the Hocus Pocus show. The cast members and several guests loved my "Wishes" costume, as it ended up being dubbed.
> 
> Doing Disney solo was a bucket list item, so I stayed and soaked up the park until 1am. I also was a part of and witnessed many pixie dust moments with guests letting little kids who were tired and cranky move up in the line and see the character faster. So nice to see the magic alive and well!
> View attachment 196682



Love your skirt! Great photo.


----------



## pigletto

I was just saying to DS12 today that he and I need to see Hocus Pocus before our trip. We know the movie will be cheesy ,but fun, and we plan to see the show at MNSHHP so we need the context.


----------



## Randy Miller

I haven't seen any comments on candy...same kind as always? Anything new or different? Going on October 16th.


----------



## HatboxHaint

If I have a FP+ for HM starting at 6:30 can I use it passed 7pm? I will have a party ticket.


----------



## Mouseketeers4

HatboxHaint said:


> If I have a FP+ for HM starting at 6:30 can I use it passed 7pm? I will have a party ticket.



I believe the FP+ lines are closed during the party.


----------



## beesly

HatboxHaint said:


> If I have a FP+ for HM starting at 6:30 can I use it passed 7pm? I will have a party ticket.



No - and by keeping that time slot that crosses into party time, you risk having it canceled by Disney. The latest time slot booked on a party ticket should begin at 5:30pm and end at 6:30pm.


----------



## attain

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Sounds like you had a great time!  Was it empty?  Which all characters did you see, I'm trying to jam a lot into my party coming up and am curious who and when you saw.


I wouldn't say empty, but the crowd was lighter than when I went in early Oct 2011. There were times when the parade or castle show was going that I was nearly alone. I walked up to several photographers waiting to take my picture. I did the headless horseman magic shot while everyone was watching the castle projection. 2 photographers with no guests.

Here is the order I did my night:
Cinderella (3:30-4:30 FP & saw at 4:30)
Aurora (saw with Cinderella)
Repunzel (4:30-5:30 FP. Walked directly into from previous princesses
Tiana (With Repunzel)
Minnie (regular dress)
Daisy (regular outfit)
7 Dwarfs
Cruella (didn't show until 7:30)
Red Queen & Tweedles
Poison apple magic shot in front of Gaston fountain (no waiting)
Hitch hiking ghost magic shot (during 1st parade. No waiting)
Rode HM (5 min wait)
Jafar (5 min wait)
Jasmine & Genie
Rode POTC (walk on)
Poison apple magic shot on Main Street (projection on castle. no wait)
Headless Horseman magic shot (during projection shoe. No wait)
Gravediggers magic shot (during projection show. No wait)
Halloween Talking Mickey
Gravediggers magic shot (same place, but during fireworks. As trying to match my outfit! Watched fireworks as I walked to Tomorrowland)
Buzz Lightyear (5 min wait)
Lotso (5 min)
Gaston & Belle
Ariel
Rode 7DMT
Donald, Daisy, & Minnie (Halloween costumes
Edit to add: saw the midnight Hocus Pocus castle show



Ruth B said:


> Love your skirt! Great photo.



Thank you! I like thinking of new ideas!


----------



## Anal Annie

We just got back from our trip on Thurs. night.  We went to the party on Tuesday - it was our first time going.  We dressed as Mr. & Mrs. Potato Head (and saw several others too).  We thought it was *very CROWDED*!!!  It stormed badly last Sunday night so I was wondering if some of those people might have gotten comped a 2nd party for Tuesday & if maybe that's why it was so crowded?   It stormed for about 45 minutes Tues. night (right around the time the party started).   We got in line to meet Jack & Sally around 5:30 and with the weather delay it took *3 1/2 hours*!!!!  If had known it would take THAT long for this line to move we'd have skipped it (and I was kicking myself for not getting in line before 5:00).  But once we had an hour invested in the line we hated to just give up.  These were the only characters we did because it was 9:00 by the time we finished meeting them!!   We also didn't really get dinner.  At some point they brought a pretzel cart in by the Jack & Sally line so we got those so we wouldn't have to eat other people's children. 

We got a lot of the magic shots but not ALL of them.  Every time we saw a photopass photographer we got in line hoping it would be one (we didn't know how to tell if they were or not).  We missed the 1st parade because of Jack & Sally but caught the 2nd parade, one of the castle shows, the fireworks & the very last Hocus Pocus show.  We somehow managed to slip back to Fantasyland for passholder pins in-between things (it was late) and found a magic shot back there too.  The line for pins wasn't that long when we went (but it was during the last hour of the night).  The only ride we did was HM.  We got the magic shot there but Madame Carlotta was not out when we were there.  Also, there was no Headless Horseman in our parade.  I thought that was a given that he would be there?  Is that not always the case?  That was a bummer.  We slowly worked our way out of the park after the last Hocus Pocus (stopped for ice cream on the corner) and for some more nighttime photopass shots (because it was daylight when we got there at 4:00).  We were literally still in line at 1:00 AM for the one up front in the circle with the pumpkin towers and the magic shot ghosts.   LOVED that they were in it (we didn't know if there would be anything show up or not).  Main Street was EMPTY by this time and they said the buses were about to stop running!!  We only went thru a couple of treat lines - we weren't really there for the candy & it was just the 2 of us.  Hope we can go again one day - lessons learned the hard way on character lines.  Next time I read somewhere on the DIS or Kenny the Pirate or ITM that we should be in line by X___ time we will do it or else we'll skip it!!!!


----------



## attain

totebagg said:


> Sounds like a wonderful time and how cool that the characters face timed with your kids!  Loved your outfit and can't wait for it to be our turn - less than a week!


My DD4 was beside herself. I'm surprised she remembered her own name when Jasmine asked. Jasmine was very concerned about the kids "being stuck in that magic lamp" of my phone. 

Another magical moment was Cinderella recorded a personal message to my husband and kids that she misses them and is going to talk to her fairy godmother to help get them back.


----------



## attain

Anal Annie said:


> We just got back from our trip on Thurs. night.  We went to the party on Tuesday - it was our first time going.  We dressed as Mr. & Mrs. Potato Head (and saw several others too).  We thought it was *very CROWDED*!!!  It stormed badly last Sunday night so I was wondering if some of those people might have gotten comped a 2nd party for Tuesday & if maybe that's why it was so crowded?   It stormed for about 45 minutes Tues. night (right around the time the party started).   We got in line to meet Jack & Sally around 5:30 and with the weather delay it took *3 1/2 hours*!!!!  If had known it would take THAT long for this line to move we'd have skipped it (and I was kicking myself for not getting in line before 5:00).  But once we had an hour invested in the line we hated to just give up.  These were the only characters we did because it was 9:00 by the time we finished meeting them!!   We also didn't really get dinner.  At some point they brought a pretzel cart in by the Jack & Sally line so we got those so we wouldn't have to eat other people's children.
> 
> We got a lot of the magic shots but not ALL of them.  Every time we saw a photopass photographer we got in line hoping it would be one (we didn't know how to tell if they were or not).  We missed the 1st parade because of Jack & Sally but caught the 2nd parade, one of the castle shows, the fireworks & the very last Hocus Pocus show.  We somehow managed to slip back to Fantasyland for passholder pins in-between things (it was late) and found a magic shot back there too.  The line for pins wasn't that long when we went (but it was during the last hour of the night).  The only ride we did was HM.  We got the magic shot there but Madame Carlotta was not out when we were there.  Also, there was no Headless Horseman in our parade.  I thought that was a given that he would be there?  Is that not always the case?  That was a bummer.  We slowly worked our way out of the park after the last Hocus Pocus (stopped for ice cream on the corner) and for some more nighttime photopass shots (because it was daylight when we got there at 4:00).  We were literally still in line at 1:00 AM for the one up front in the circle with the pumpkin towers and the magic shot ghosts.   LOVED that they were in it (we didn't know if there would be anything show up or not).  Main Street was EMPTY by this time and they said the buses were about to stop running!!  We only went thru a couple of treat lines - we weren't really there for the candy & it was just the 2 of us.  Hope we can go again one day - lessons learned the hard way on character lines.  Next time I read somewhere on the DIS or Kenny the Pirate or ITM that we should be in line by X___ time we will do it or else we'll skip it!!!!


So sorry you waited so long! I had planned to get in Jack & Sally line, but didn't arrive until 4:30 and they got booted so I could get 7Dwarfs. Hope you are able to go back and do more another time.


----------



## totebagg

Anal Annie said:


> got in line to meet Jack & Sally around 5:30 and with the weather delay it took *3 1/2 hours*!!!! If had known it would take THAT long for this line to move we'd have skipped it (and I was kicking myself for not getting in line before 5:00). But once we had an hour invested in the line we hated to just give up. These were the only characters we did because it was 9:00 by the time we finished meeting them!! We also didn't really get dinner. At some point they brought a pretzel cart in by the Jack & Sally line so we got those so we wouldn't have to eat other people's children.


Oh my!  Jack & Sally are really the only ones I want to see but my DH would have left me!  Also glad you got some pretzels because little kids aren't that good! 



attain said:


> My DD4 was beside herself. I'm surprised she remembered her own name when Jasmine asked. Jasmine was very concerned about the kids "being stuck in that magic lamp" of my phone.
> 
> Another magical moment was Cinderella recorded a personal message to my husband and kids that she misses them and is going to talk to her fairy godmother to help get them back.


I just love this and how special this was for your kids.  This is what Disney is all about and why we continue to go back!


----------



## gabbyrodman

I apologize if this has been asked but I couldn't find it.  Can anyone tell me about candy trails or paths and what they have there.  Also where are the specialty candies like werthers and dove?  Does anyone recommend certain tot locations over others?


----------



## attain

gabbyrodman said:


> I apologize if this has been asked but I couldn't find it.  Can anyone tell me about candy trails or paths and what they have there.  Also where are the specialty candies like werthers and dove?  Does anyone recommend certain tot locations over others?


There are no trails this year. The peeps are at Tom Sawyer dock, I believe. I didn't tot and came home with just the ziplock of candy that came in my bag, but every tot station I passed was a walk through no wait. Hope someone else can answer your other questions. Also, check post 1 to see if it has been added there.


----------



## SleepyHollow

Hi Everyone - 

Has the standby line for 7DMT been just as crazy during the party as it is during the day?  I was not fortunate enough to obtain the coveted FP and we're not rope dropping MK since we have party tickets (and 8:00am to 11:00pm just isn't going to happen).  I can't imagine giving up 45 minutes of what is already going to be limited touring time to wait in line for this 3 minute attraction (despite how AWESOME it looks).  Wondering if the line gets any shorter after dark?  Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## CJsMom

SleepyHollow said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> Has the standby line for 7DMT been just as crazy during the party as it is during the day?  I was not fortunate enough to obtain the coveted FP and we're not rope dropping MK since we have party tickets (and 8:00am to 11:00pm just isn't going to happen).  I can't imagine giving up 45 minutes of what is already going to be limited touring time to wait in line for this 3 minute attraction (despite how AWESOME it looks).  Wondering if the line gets any shorter after dark?  Anyone have experience with this?



At the last MVMCP that we did, we watched the second parade near Sleepy Hollow, then went right over to 7DMT. We got on with a 15 minute wait. When we got off, the wait was back up to 45 mins. I think the key was getting over there as quickly as possible after the parade. I'm planning to use this strategy again at the Halloween Party, hopefully it will work again!


----------



## jfinke

We just got back.  We went to the party on the 18th.  Unfortunately it stormed very hard during the second half of the party.  Even the hour before it started raining, it was lightning quite a bit, so no parades and half of the rides were shut down.  By the time it stopped raining we headed for the exit.  Right as we were waiting for the bus they finally decided to do the fireworks show.  Oh well.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SleepyHollow said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> Has the standby line for 7DMT been just as crazy during the party as it is during the day?  I was not fortunate enough to obtain the coveted FP and we're not rope dropping MK since we have party tickets (and 8:00am to 11:00pm just isn't going to happen).  I can't imagine giving up 45 minutes of what is already going to be limited touring time to wait in line for this 3 minute attraction (despite how AWESOME it looks).  Wondering if the line gets any shorter after dark?  Anyone have experience with this?



We were at the party on Sunday, 9/11 and rode 7DMT twice.  According the my Photopass pics, one ride was 9:13 and the other was 11:01.  Wait was roughly 15 minutes and 10 minutes respectively.  Both times it was posted as 20.  The great thing about the parties is no FPs interrupting the flow, so the standby line actually moves reasonably well.  

Note the party on 9/11 didn't really feel crowded at all.  I suspect as you get into October with more crowded parties the wait times might not be this low.  

I could be wrong about this as my memory is fuzzy, but we went to two parties the last week of October last year and I seem to recall the posted wait times being in the 30-40 minute range most of those nights.


----------



## attain

SleepyHollow said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> Has the standby line for 7DMT been just as crazy during the party as it is during the day?  I was not fortunate enough to obtain the coveted FP and we're not rope dropping MK since we have party tickets (and 8:00am to 11:00pm just isn't going to happen).  I can't imagine giving up 45 minutes of what is already going to be limited touring time to wait in line for this 3 minute attraction (despite how AWESOME it looks).  Wondering if the line gets any shorter after dark?  Anyone have experience with this?


It was 50 minutes when I walked by about 1/2 into the party. The lines for everything seemed to go down after the fireworks. I had a 5 min wait when I went at 11:30. You should be able to ride with not a long wait if you catch it when others are watching a show/fireworks or after the crowd goes down. I could have ridden again immediately when I got off.


----------



## monique5

*Mickey Mail Today! *
*Can't Stop That Feeling! *
* *
*Woo-hoo! *


----------



## lubob

Quick question does a lot of people attending the Halloween party dress up together as a family or does  must people just dress up there children?


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

gypsy_at_heart said:


> I'm going from the 1st to the 8th - but I never thought of emailing special diets! I sent them off a message and will report back



Soo I got the sort of standard reply from special diets.

"
Thank you for inquiring about how we assist Guests with special dietary requests.



Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Food & Beverage team is committed to offering a wide range of options to accommodate Guests with food allergies or intolerances. When booking your dining reservations, please be sure to advise the Cast Member of your special dietaryrestrictions. If you book online, please make sure you include your dietary restrictions on each reservation. If you have already booked your reservations and you are not sure if you included the restrictions, please contact our Disney Reservation Center at 407-WDW-Dine or 407-939-3463. Guests are also welcome to speak to a Chef or a Manager on duty when arriving at the dining location.



Whether dining at a Table Service or Quick Service restaurant, Guest food allergy or intolerance requirements will be addressed when brought to our attention. Due to the large volume of meals we serve, vendors and suppliers occasionally swap out product. Therefore menu items and preparation is often updated.



Walt Disney Parks and Resorts will use reasonable efforts to prevent the introduction of the allergen of concern into the food through close attention during our sourcing, preparation and handling processes. However, it is ultimately up to the Guest to use his or her individual discretion to make an informed choice regarding whether to order any particular items. Walt Disney Parks and Resorts cannot guarantee that allergens may not have been introduced during another stage of the food chain process or, even inadvertently, during preparation. We do not have separate kitchens to prepare allergen-friendly items or separate dining areas for Guests with allergies or intolerances.



Table Service restaurants that accept reservations at Walt Disney World Resort can accommodate most food allergies or intolerances."





attain said:


> I wouldn't say empty, but the crowd was lighter than when I went in early Oct 2011. There were times when the parade or castle show was going that I was nearly alone. I walked up to several photographers waiting to take my picture. I did the headless horseman magic shot while everyone was watching the castle projection. 2 photographers with no guests.
> 
> Here is the order I did my night:
> Cinderella (3:30-4:30 FP & saw at 4:30)
> Aurora (saw with Cinderella)
> Repunzel (4:30-5:30 FP. Walked directly into from previous princesses
> Tiana (With Repunzel)
> Minnie (regular dress)
> Daisy (regular outfit)
> 7 Dwarfs
> Cruella (didn't show until 7:30)
> Red Queen & Tweedles
> Poison apple magic shot in front of Gaston fountain (no waiting)
> Hitch hiking ghost magic shot (during 1st parade. No waiting)
> Rode HM (5 min wait)
> Jafar (5 min wait)
> Jasmine & Genie
> Rode POTC (walk on)
> Poison apple magic shot on Main Street (projection on castle. no wait)
> Headless Horseman magic shot (during projection shoe. No wait)
> Gravediggers magic shot (during projection show. No wait)
> Halloween Talking Mickey
> Gravediggers magic shot (same place, but during fireworks. As trying to match my outfit! Watched fireworks as I walked to Tomorrowland)
> Buzz Lightyear (5 min wait)
> Lotso (5 min)
> Gaston & Belle
> Ariel
> Rode 7DMT
> Donald, Daisy, & Minnie (Halloween costumes
> Edit to add: saw the midnight Hocus Pocus castle show
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I like thinking of new ideas!




Where did you see Minnie in her regular dress? I was hoping to get a picture with her while I'm in costume


----------



## attain

gypsy_at_heart said:


> Where did you see Minnie in her regular dress? I was hoping to get a picture with her while I'm in costume


It was her pink dress, not her traditional red one. It was back in New Fantasyland in the Pete's Silly Sideshow Tent.


----------



## attain

lubob said:


> Quick question does a lot of people attending the Halloween party dress up together as a family or does  must people just dress up there children?


I saw both. If the family dressed up, it was usually coordinating outfits. Also saw many adults in a Halloween tshirt and the kids in costume. as long as you are comfortable, you are fine.


----------



## Sharongal74

gabbyrodman said:


> I apologize if this has been asked but I couldn't find it.  Can anyone tell me about candy trails or paths and what they have there.  Also where are the specialty candies like werthers and dove?  Does anyone recommend certain tot locations over others?


From what I have read no one can find the werthers. We went to all but one place and didn't have any. Dove seemed to be mixed in everywhere. Peeps are by Tom Sawyer. Depends on the cm. some gave a handful some would give 2 or 3. There were 4 of us am I came home with 2 giant bowlfuls when I emptied the bags! This pic doesn't really do it justice. It's taking about almost half the width of the bed.


----------



## Wackdawg

Any particular reason why cruella de vil was out at 730 and not 7pm? If that is the norm I may have to change the priority of meeting her.


----------



## yulilin3

Tonight's party is sold out


----------



## attain

Wackdawg said:


> Any particular reason why cruella de vil was out at 730 and not 7pm? If that is the norm I may have to change the priority of meeting her.


No announcement was made or reason given. They did have to back the trains up on the track to put them away for the night, but they do that every night.


----------



## monique5

yulilin3 said:


> Tonight's party is sold out



Thanks for update. Sold out today?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Boo sell outs.  Do not want.


----------



## Starclassic

We went to Friday's party (9/23)....it was our first MNSSHP and we were absolutely blown away!!!! It was SO much more and better than I ever dreamed it would be!! We had our 13 month old son with us, and he was getting pretty fussy at one point, so unfortunately, we only got around to trick or treating in Tomorrowland and Fantasyland...never got to do anything on the entire other side of the park. But we did a little bit, met Lotso (I waited so long for that moment!! lol), met all 7 dwarfs, I rode Mine Train, watched Hallowishes, the Sandersons show, and the parade. It was all incredibe!!! I'm so glad we decided to do it!


----------



## vinotinto

yulilin3 said:


> Tonight's party is sold out


I hope we hear reports from tonight's party goers since this is the first sell out this year. Will help with planning for the October parties!


----------



## yulilin3

It was posted on the Hub this morning


monique5 said:


> Thanks for update. Sold out today?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Here now. Line for jack and Sally already down across bridge.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

We're at MK right now for Guest Relations activating military tickets  and it is definitely busy at the bag checks and tap stiles.    Not overly bad for bag check. Lots of people showing up on monorail and buses now.    Hope everyone going tonight has fun!!!! We will be at Thursday's party!!!


----------



## SarahSnow

Can't wait to hear everyone's reviews tonight. We will be there Thursday.


----------



## RachaelA

Looking forward to reports about how tonight's sold out party went! Have fun everyone!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Thanks for the live reports keep it coming!  If you notice, please report back on the status of crowds inside the fenced off grassy areas in front of Casey's and the Plaza for Hallowishes?



lvcourtneyy said:


> Here now. Line for jack and Sally already down across bridge.



Geez, that didn't take long.



DisneyLove2015 said:


> We're at MK right now for Guest Relations activating military tickets  and it is definitely busy at the bag checks and tap stiles.    Not overly bad for bag check. Lots of people showing up on monorail and buses now.    Hope everyone going tonight has fun!!!! We will be at Thursday's party!!!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

We just got back to MK from Wilderness Lodge having dinner.  I cannot believe how many people were just getting to the party!!   It's 7:50!!!! That's an expensive ticket to not be at the party on time!


----------



## vcr

My cheshire cat costume and dds porcupine/hedgehog.  You can't see hers as well. The cat eyes are pop lights that glow in the dark.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Walked up Main Street about 10 minutes ago. Hub grass areas had people in them but not tons. Main Street is full of crazy crowds but plenty of good fireworks viewing still available .


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Found zero popcorn bucket in liberty square, Apple stein in Gaston's tavern.

Got this magic shot right outside storybook circus.


----------



## hollyrose1313

Here now and it seems quite packed to me (granted the only thing I have to compare it to is a Very Merry in 2009).
Ride waits aren't horrible but all the walk ways and party specific things feel very crowded.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

SJDisneyFanatic said:


> Thanks!! That will be my plan!


We tried that at last Friday's party, lots of people with the same idea (Grassy area by Casey's.) We found space but off on one side with trees blocking part of the view.  We should have gotten there earlier but took one last bathroom break.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

Sharongal74 said:


> From what I have read no one can find the werthers. We went to all but one place and didn't have any. Dove seemed to be mixed in everywhere. Peeps are by Tom Sawyer. Depends on the cm. some gave a handful some would give 2 or 3. There were 4 of us am I came home with 2 giant bowlfuls when I emptied the bags! This pic doesn't really do it justice. It's taking about almost half the width of the bed.View attachment 196832


We had three of us (though I put my bag away after a couple candy stations) and came home with over 3 lbs of candy.


----------



## ammag

attain said:


> View attachment 196831
> It was her pink dress, not her traditional red one. It was back in New Fantasyland in the Pete's Silly Sideshow Tent.


I love the costume and that you did the sign thing! We are leaving the kids home so I made a sign too. Did anyone say no or give you any trouble? Is there anything I should know? We are hoping for 1-2 pictures and maybe one video message from Rapunzel  did they make you stand in the photo or would they have just held the sign? Thanks! We go next Sunday


----------



## mdb78

.


----------



## Johnboy978

Can't wait! Me and the hubby are going to MNSSHP on October 30th  super excited!!


----------



## SJDisneyFanatic

Thanks for the heads up!! We will just have to get there as soon as we can!! 



CyndiLouWho said:


> We tried that at last Friday's party, lots of people with the same idea (Grassy area by Casey's.) We found space but off on one side with trees blocking part of the view.  We should have gotten there earlier but took one last bathroom break.


----------



## FoxC63

Johnboy978 said:


> Can't wait! Me and the hubby are going to MNSSHP on October 30th  super excited!!



Costumes?


----------



## FoxC63

lvcourtneyy said:


> Found zero popcorn bucket in liberty square, Apple stein in Gaston's tavern.
> 
> Got this magic shot right outside storybook circus.



This is the first time I've see this Magic Shot - Haunted Mansion Tomb Stone!  This is awesome!!!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## monique5

Johnboy978 said:


> Can't wait! Me and the hubby are going to MNSSHP on October 30th  super excited!!



See you there! Maybe!


----------



## attain

ammag said:


> I love the costume and that you did the sign thing! We are leaving the kids home so I made a sign too. Did anyone say no or give you any trouble? Is there anything I should know? We are hoping for 1-2 pictures and maybe one video message from Rapunzel  did they make you stand in the photo or would they have just held the sign? Thanks! We go next Sunday


I spoke to the cast member at the front of the line for most characters. It is up to the characters if they will hold the sign or not. Some held it with me, others wanted me to hold it. For the Red Queen and Tweedles, I knew all ways are the queen's ways, so I asked her first before the Tweedles. They followed her lead. Gaston told me it would be my pleasure to hold it for him. All characters were very kind and many loved I related the signs to their movie and used fonts from their movies. It was fun and I had pictures made on my phone that I sent to my family throughout the night. They loved the messages and waited with anticipation for the next picture. Here are a couple more where you can see the signs. (My husband had just had his first haircut after chemo, hence the Repunzel sign).


----------



## FoxC63

Thank goodness masks aren't allowed! Yikes!!!


----------



## FoxC63

attain said:


> I spoke to the cast member at the front of the line for most characters. It is up to the characters if they will hold the sign or not. Some held it with me, others wanted me to hold it. For the Red Queen and Tweedles, I knew all ways are the queen's ways, so I asked her first before the Tweedles. They followed her lead. Gaston told me it would be my pleasure to hold it for him. All characters were very kind and many loved I related the signs to their movie and used fonts from their movies. It was fun and I had pictures made on my phone that I sent to my family throughout the night. They loved the messages and waited with anticipation for the next picture. Here are a couple more where you can see the signs. (My husband had just had his first haircut after chemo, hence the Repunzel sign).View attachment 197127View attachment 197128



 Love the hair reference!  My DH did not lose his hair - that would have been perfect!


----------



## Carirae

Went last night...my 2nd MNSSHP (went last year) and my 1st one having to navigate by myself and not having my CM friend do all the "planning." So, I probably wasn't totally efficient, but the BF and I got pretty good viewing spots and did quite a few things. (We did NOT do Jack/Sally....it was a 3 hr wait at 6pm and line was to Adventureland...it was always quite long when we passed it after that.) It definitely felt more crowded than when I went last year...pretty sure that was a "sold out" night too. 

Anyways...question: we did the Headless Horseman photo in front around 11pm. It still hasn't shown up on my Photopass!  It was really our only "fun" photo....I'll be disappointed if it never shows. Has anyone else found that it can take awhile to show up?? Fingers still crossed it will eventually show.


----------



## beesly

Carirae said:


> Anyways...question: we did the Headless Horseman photo in front around 11pm. It still hasn't shown up on my Photopass!  It was really our only "fun" photo....I'll be disappointed if it never shows. Has anyone else found that it can take awhile to show up?? Fingers still crossed it will eventually show.



I've had photos take a day or two to appear in my account. If they don't show up, you can submit a claim on the Photopass website with the date, approximate time, and location of the photo and a description of the people in it. They'll search for it and link it to your account within a couple of days. I've had to do this a couple of times and they've always found my photos.


----------



## scrappingbuckeye

Carirae said:


> Anyways...question: we did the Headless Horseman photo in front around 11pm. It still hasn't shown up on my Photopass!  It was really our only "fun" photo....I'll be disappointed if it never shows. Has anyone else found that it can take awhile to show up?? Fingers still crossed it will eventually show.



We did ours on Friday around 10:30 and it showed up the same night.  You can definitely call if and get it if it doesn't show up.  It's an awesome shot!  It does seem to work better with 2 people rather than 4 - we did it both ways.


----------



## Carirae

Thank you!!! We talked about doing this photo all night and waited in a pretty long line for it. Would be a shame to miss out on it!




beesly said:


> I've had photos take a day or two to appear in my account. If they don't show up, you can submit a claim on the Photopass website with the date, approximate time, and location of the photo and a description of the people in it. They'll search for it and link it to your account within a couple of days. I've had to do this a couple of times and they've always found my photos.


----------



## Sorcerer17

Bought my tickets for this Thursday's (9/29) party last night! It was quite the "haunting" experience dealing with the Disney website last night, granted it did say it was down for maintenance. Like Bart Scott said, "Cant Wait!"


----------



## monique5

Sorcerer17 said:


> Bought my tickets for this Thursday's (9/29) party last night! It was quite the "haunting" experience dealing with the Disney website last night, granted it did say it was down for maintenance. Like Bart Scott said, "Cant Wait!"



Yes, I received the maintenance message several times yesterday. Ugh! 
Glad you were bale to purchase your tickets! Costumes? Add your name to the Official Guest List Thread - @smitch425, See Post #1.


----------



## monique5

*30D Until I'm Home! *

*Can't Stop This Feeling! *

@FoxC63, Woo-hoo! 

#mnsshp #halloween2016 #disfriends #clubvillain


----------



## BrookieM2001

We will be in Disney in 2 DAYS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kellett

Question?: since the stitch ride is going to close and only be seasonal starting October 2 does that mean it will not be open for mnsshp? Will they print out new maps? Bc right now it is on it.


----------



## belleincanada

Tuesday, September 13th Review of our very first MNSSHP!
_*disclaimer - I sincerely apologize for the giant photos. Photobucket was not working with me today when it came to resizing things._​
Honestly the night was a dream come true. YES, it torrential downpoured from 6:30 till about 11pm and my shoes were waterlogged and we were trudging through water the whole night... we're talking rain so hard that you can't see five feet in front of you. And yes, the first parade was canceled and the fireworks were delayed, and the Hocus Pocus show was maybe a 5min version of the whole show... And we were denied alcohol on our honeymoon at BOG (more on that below) ...But - it was still perfect.

It was not only my first MNSSHP, but also kind of my first time getting to celebrate Halloween and go trick or treating (at 30 years old). I grew up in a very religious home and we were never allowed to go out on Halloween. So, my brand new hubby and I decided we'd go all out - full costumes and everything! (We did get mistaken a few times for the real characters, and had to politely explain that we weren't allowed to take photos or sign anything.)

I already cosplay as some of you know, so while I was originally heartbroken that because of rules I wasn't going to get to wear my yellow Belle ballgown, in retrospect I'm SO glad I didn't now, because crowds and because my dress would have gotten completely destroyed in that storm. So, I was village Belle and my husband Arthur was Peter Pan.





We had been at MK throughout the day already, went home (VGF) around 3ish and got ready, got back to MK around 4:30pm.

First thing we did was got our SOTMK cards!

Then, we went for FP+ at ETWB. And it was everything.






Belle really is just the greatest Princess.



After that we went and met more Princesses because I'm 5 years old apparently.






And, then we just walked around really and enjoyed the party, enjoyed seeing everyone else dressed up, did a bit of window shopping, checked out where some of the candy stops were, and met up with some friends from home who happened to be visiting Disney at the same time as us. And of course stopped to take a few fun photos in Fantasyland  (Right after this photo a Mom had her kid run up to me with autograph book and camera in hand, and I tried to explain that I wasn't Belle and I couldn't take photos, but you could go meet her next door and ETWB! But, they didn't speak English. It was a bit awkward, especially because there was a CM next to us watching this whole conversation go down and didn't do a thing lol.)





At 6:30pm, we went for dinner at BOG. Unfortunately it was not the greatest experience, and I think we had really built it up because we hadn't been back in almost two years, and I was going to be dressed as Belle in BOG, and we were newlyweds on our honeymoon. They wouldn't serve us alcohol because even though we did have our government issued IDs, being from Canada, that's not good enough. You have to also have your passport with you, or a photo of your passport on your phone. Apparently, it's a Florida law. But like.... we just got married, and we are clearly in our late twenties/early thirties. And who carries around their passport? I checked the Disney website, and nowhere did it say anything about this law... you'd think with all the international travellers who come to WDW, they'd have this advertised somewhere on Disney's site. And it's fine, it's not like we absolutely needed alcohol - but on our last trip my husband promised the next time we came to BOG, we'd splurge on a nice bottle of champagne to celebrate our marriage, and we couldn't do that. So that was a bit of a let down. The CM who served us wasn't exactly sympathetic about it either, nor did he offer anything to try and make up for it, which again, wasn't necessary, but would have been a nice gesture. We still took the time for some fun photos throughout the castle while we waited for our dinner, and of course got shots with Beast! My phone had died at this point so there's a couple cute photos of us and the Beast together on MM, which we still need to buy.

When we came back out into the lobby after dinner, we saw everyone huddled in the castle in ponchos so we knew that wasn't a good sign. It was just pouring. At this point we knew we COULD go to Guest Services and see about a refund, or an offer to do another party date, but we kind of just looked at each other and were like 'Welp, this is awful, but being in that line up for over an hour isn't going to be much better, and we're already here, so we may as well have some fun." So that's what we did!

I had to meet Belle and Gaston but the rain clearly meant no outdoor M&G. So, we hid in Gaston's Tavern to see if the rain would let up. It didn't. But then, a very nice CM whispered to my husband that they may end up doing a meet inside the tavern. So, we waited awhile longer, and they did! They only met for a few minutes but since we were some of the first in line, we got to meet them. Again no photos of this that I have, but there are some great ones on MM once I get around to buying it. It was a fantastic meet and greet. They both loved our costumes and Belle said it was "like looking into a mirror".


So after that it was still raining and awful, and we were ankle deep in water. So, we switched out our shoes for flip flops, and continued on with the night! We met Snow White, Tinkerbell, and a few others. The Tink meet was adorable. She said she wasn't sure about me because I had the same bow in my hair that Wendy does - but she adored my husband!






I didn't have any desire to meet Jack and Sally because I've never seen Nightmare Before Christmas (oh lord please don't kill me! I was just never allowed to watch it growing up and haven't gotten to see it yet), so we were fine missing that M&G, and I wanted to meet some of the others like Cruella and the 7D, but with the rain it was hard to get over to Storybook Circus. We tried to get candy but lines were so long and then rain was coming down so hard, so we said we'd wait on candy till later.

The rain was very slowly starting to die down around 10:30ish, and the fireworks were delayed because of it. But, we still got to see them and they were awesome! Then we tried to get a spot for the Hocus Pocus show. It kept being delayed because of the rain on the stage. Eventually they came out and did the closing number and peaced. So, we didn't really get to see it, but got a good taste of the show! Then, we tried to get a spot for Boo to You and though it wasn't the greatest spot, and Headless Horseman didn't come out, it was still really fun!

By the time Boo to You was over there wasn't much time left, I think it was 11:45 or something. So we hightailed it for candy and there were no more lines, anywhere. Having a basket as a prop when you're Belle pays off 





Then it was 11:50pm and we were next to Storybook Circus, and miraculously there was no line for 7D. Not a single person. So we had a great meet with those guys!

Then it was Midnight! We'd been at MK for the entire day, save a couple hours back at the hotel to get ready. So, we could have stayed for the 12am show for Hocus Pocus, but the crowd was already gathered at the castle and we knew we wouldn't have a great view, and we were both pretty exhausted. We kind of kept looking back at the stage while we were exiting down Main Street to catch glimposes. Hubby and I are planning to find a good copy of it on YouTube and watching it one night at home with popcorn and champagne. I know it won't be the same, but it'll still be fun 

All in all - a fantastic MNSSHP! We're hoping to be back next year.


----------



## monique5

belleincanada said:


> Tuesday, September 13th Review
> _*disclaimer - I sincerely apologize for a giant photos. Photobucket was not working with me today when it came to resizing things._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had been at MK throughout the day already, went home (VGF) around 3ish and got ready, got back to MK around 4:30pm.
> 
> First thing we did was got our SOTMK cards!
> Then, we went for FP+ at ETWB. And it was everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle really is just the greatest Princess.
> After that we went and met more Princesses because I'm 5 years old apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time Boo to You was over there wasn't much time left, I think it was 11:45 or something. So we hightailed it for candy and there were no more lines, anywhere. Having a basket as a prop when you're Belle pays off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it was 11:50pm and we were next to Storybook Circus, and miraculously there was no line for 7D. Not a single person. So we had a great meet with those guys!
> 
> All in all - a fantastic MNSSHP! We're hoping to be back next year.



Congratulations on your wedding! Glad the Village Belle dressed worked out better. _Lemonade instead of lemons!!!_ 
Yeah, for meeting Belle and Gaston and for a great interaction with them.


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> Congratulations on your wedding/honeymoon! Glad the Village Belle dressed worked out better. _Lemonade instead of lemons!!!_ That's definitely the attitude you have to have.
> Yeah, for meeting Belle and Gaston and for a great interaction with them.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Kellett said:


> Question?: since the stitch ride is going to close and only be seasonal starting October 2 does that mean it will not be open for mnsshp? Will they print out new maps? Bc right now it is on it.



If I had to guess... Since it's a candy line for mnsshp they might still leave it as such.

Not like they'll be refurbishing the ride or anything, you just walk through the queue for the candy.

Guess we'll find out soon.


----------



## yulilin3

Kellett said:


> Question?: since the stitch ride is going to close and only be seasonal starting October 2 does that mean it will not be open for mnsshp? Will they print out new maps? Bc right now it is on it.


not open until Thanksgiving week


----------



## kyomagi

32 days til my trip, gonna be at the party on halloween


----------



## monique5

kyomagi said:


> 32 days til my trip, gonna be at the party on halloween



Maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## attain

Carirae said:


> Anyways...question: we did the Headless Horseman photo in front around 11pm. It still hasn't shown up on my Photopass!  It was really our only "fun" photo....I'll be disappointed if it never shows. Has anyone else found that it can take awhile to show up?? Fingers still crossed it will eventually show.


I had a couple photos not appear as well. It can take up to 24 hours for them to appear. I have never had luck with emailing to find them; however, when I have called the photopass number they have usually found the pictures. I had some from Friday that could not be found. It really helps them if you can tell them the location, date, and time of the pictures. Unfortunately, they were unable to find a couple of the pictures from Friday (they are on my phone, but not on the photopass), but they were able to add the poison apple to a picture so I didn't look weird with my hand out in front of me! I suggest calling and speaking to someone. Good luck!


----------



## Wendybird55

For anyone who did MNSSHP dessert party..is it worth it? How's the viewing area for parade? Does it get crowded fast? How's seating at dessert party without reserved tables? We're going to party 2 nights and would consider doing dessert party one of the nights if it makes those 2 experiences considerably more convenient and enjoyable - the desserts are secondary...I'm thinking we could just as easily find our own prime viewing areas. We're going Oct 11 & 13 (tue and thurs)..what do you think? ANy other Halloween special experience we Cain do instead? DS isn't interested in Club Villian at DHS.​


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Wendybird55 said:


> For anyone who did MNSSHP dessert party..is it worth it? How's the viewing area for parade? Does it get crowded fast? How's seating at dessert party without reserved tables? We're going to party 2 nights and would consider doing dessert party one of the nights if it makes those 2 experiences considerably more convenient and enjoyable - the desserts are secondary...I'm thinking we could just as easily find our own prime viewing areas. We're going Oct 11 & 13 (tue and thurs)..what do you think? ANy other Halloween special experience we Cain do instead? DS isn't interested in Club Villian at DHS.​


Theres a bunch of reviews at:
http://disboards.com/threads/i-need...this-years-hallowishes-dessert-party.3542778/


----------



## ammag

attain said:


> I spoke to the cast member at the front of the line for most characters. It is up to the characters if they will hold the sign or not. Some held it with me, others wanted me to hold it. For the Red Queen and Tweedles, I knew all ways are the queen's ways, so I asked her first before the Tweedles. They followed her lead. Gaston told me it would be my pleasure to hold it for him. All characters were very kind and many loved I related the signs to their movie and used fonts from their movies. It was fun and I had pictures made on my phone that I sent to my family throughout the night. They loved the messages and waited with anticipation for the next picture. Here are a couple more where you can see the signs. (My husband had just had his first haircut after chemo, hence the Repunzel sign).View attachment 197127View attachment 197128


Thanks!!! Looks great, I really hope we can get a few to hold our sign. I made one sign for everyone...just says hello and my kid's names....


----------



## totebagg

belleincanada said:


> Honestly the night was a dream come true. YES, it torrential downpoured from 6:30 till about 11pm and my shoes were waterlogged and we were trudging through water the whole night... we're talking rain so hard that you can't see five feet in front of you. And yes, the first parade was canceled and the fireworks were delayed, and the Hocus Pocus show was maybe a 5min version of the whole show... And we were denied alcohol on our honeymoon at BOG (more on that below) ...But - it was still perfect.


Love your review and all your wonderful pictures.  You make a stunning Belle and your husband is a fine Peter Pan!  I am so glad you ended up having such a good time in the downpour and seeing the characters you wanted.  Also congratulations on your wedding!


----------



## totebagg

So excited to be there in 3 days and at the party in 4!  We are meeting some friends and this is our first MNSSHP.  They really are going for the shows, candy and rides (just coming down for the party), but I really want to see Jack and Sally.  I have seen others post that one person waits in line for Jack and Sally then the others join later as long as it is just one group.  Is it really okay to do this?  We never split up before getting in line for rides or M&G, but thought if it was ok then my husband and daughter could hang out with our friends then return and get in line with me a little later.  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## likesdisney

Ok, kind of at the last minute trying to decide whether it's possible to get to MNSSHP.  I have reservations at the Kona Café at 5ish for dinner and definitely want to do that.  But is it possible to make it back and still be able to get photo taken with Captain jack?   If I'd be too late then that would be a dealbreaker for going. That would be a highlight.


----------



## garthbarth1

ammag said:


> I'll be there on the 2nd too! Can't wait


We will also be there Oct 2nd!


----------



## attain

ammag said:


> Thanks!!! Looks great, I really hope we can get a few to hold our sign. I made one sign for everyone...just says hello and my kid's names....


Please report back how it goes! I hope you get a similar experience!


----------



## mwatson011

For those experienced party goers, what are the best rides to get fp for in the time window before the party starts?  As in, what rides typically are very crowded at that time of day?


----------



## inkedupmomma

Went on 9/18 and have to say, we felt it was packed and highly unorganized. Highlights were seeing allergy friendly treats and being able to line up early for Jack and Sally. Saw some incredible costumes though!


----------



## inkedupmomma

RJstanis said:


> We finished with Jack and Sally by 525. Used our FP for Mine Train at its expiration at 530p (we ended up not using our PP FP for 330-430 since the rest of our party, for the party, were late). And then went to stand in lines for Dwarves. My oldest was a trooper and stayed with me. I tried to explain to my wife that even though the CM told her they wont come out until 7 that the CM was false (I possibly could have chosen a more inappropriate adj but we'll just give me the benefit of doubt shall we), so she and the youngest still bailed on us (for the Laugh Stop no less...that still stings a little). We lined up prob around 545 and were well inside the tent at the end of the third turn. By 555 or so the line was way out of the tent and making its way to the stairs of the splash pad area. I'd recommend being there ideally between 515-530.



Hi there, I am not sure who you were in line, but I was the snow white in line with you and my hubby was the one who helped the woman who passed out.  I quoted this part of your post as I wanted to point out that I was directly behind this group of guys. The person who did bring them up in line WAS in fact a CM, but so was one of the other ones. After sitting behind them for over an hour, please believe me when I say the two guys were NOT the pirate fairy cm's friends! I could not wait to get out of that line and get away from the two guys who were beyond nasty to the other guy. It was like watching mean girls. They spoke to that one CM so poorly, and then would talk about him anytime he said a word. I was mortified, especially since the one said he was a cast member. All the two guys did the whole line was talk poorly about people and act like they were the worlds best photographers.  Glad you had a good night at MNSSHP, we found it to be highly unorganized and bummed that the second half got rained out. We did get lucky and hop on 7DMT when the first parade ran, but our night other than that felt crowded and just not fun :/


----------



## sarahcgfr

Going this friday, 9/30! This is my second time attending the party but my first experience (in 2014) was a rainout.


----------



## Veronique

We are leaving tomorrow, party on Oct 4! Keep the reports coming, please, I'll post mine too!  Any tidbits help planning.


----------



## monique5

*29D Until I'm Home!* 

Yeeeeessss, under 30D! F-I-N-A-L-L-Y!


----------



## dmc6469

Veronique said:


> We are leaving tomorrow, party on Oct 4! Keep the reports coming, please, I'll post mine too!  Any tidbits help planning.



see u at the party


----------



## dwbrewster

If anyone is able to help me I'd really appreciate it. Someone going to the party was going to pick me up the SOTMK card they give away but that ultimately fell through. Anyone going that doesn't want it? If so I'd really appreciate your help!

***Request handled, thank you!***


----------



## fifthdimensiondweller

we just got back from the 9/25 party! 

Completely sold out- but the only place we really felt overcrowded was during the shows, particularly the Villains show. 

We got lots of great candy! I was impressed to say the least! 

It was our first party and we'll definitely be attending again!


----------



## attain

dwbrewster said:


> If anyone is able to help me I'd really appreciate it. Someone going to the party was going to pick me up the SOTMK card they give away but that ultimately fell through. Anyone going that doesn't want it? If so I'd really appreciate your help!


I got one at the party and am happy to mail it to you. Can you PM me your address?


----------



## dwbrewster

attain said:


> I got one at the party and am happy to mail it to you. Can you PM me your address?


just sent, thank you!


----------



## Dash1106

Attended my first ever party this past Sunday 9/25/16 and thought I had a pretty good game plan of attack for the night, but due to delays in our traveling party getting ready in their costumes, we didn't arrive to MK until about 5pm which set off a chain of events which makes me now laugh heartily at my original plans....

We made a beeline right for Jack and Sally but having arrived at their M&G area at 5:08pm (the glade where Tiana and Naveen used to meet) we found the line was already up to three hours long! Ended up strolling over to Adventureland and getting on line to meet Turk, Jane and Tarzan (they came out around 7:11pm, we got in line for them around 6:30pm and were the 10th family in line for them). After meeting them I had hoped to get photos with Jasmine/Genie  - Aladdin/Abu (they alternate throughout party nights), Jack Sparrow and Cruella but Sparrow and Cruella's lines were about an hour each, and the Agrabah photo op lines were running about 1.5 hr to 2hrs wait time. Character greetings are my absolute fav, so I was a little bummed by the lengthy wait times - call it naïve optimism but I just wasn't expecting hour + wait times for the M&G's across the board. We ended up getting on line for Jack and Sally at 10:30pm and were able to meet them at 11:45pm, just in time for us to run over and catch the midnight Spooktacular show which was just as amazing as everyone says it is!

I'd say my absolute favorite part of the night was seeing all the amazing costumes my fellow guests were wearing! I truly felt like a kid again, experiencing the joy and magic of trick or treating with my counterparts dressed so ornately - we even saw a Quail Man (for you 80's babies out there).

In spite of being a tad disappointed with not being able to meet as many characters, I still had an absolutely amazing experience at MNSSHP and I can't wait for my 1st ever MVMCP on December 2nd! I'll be sure to follow the thread for that one and plan a little better!


----------



## smitch425

Dash1106 said:


> Attended my first ever party this past Sunday 9/25/16 and thought I had a pretty good game plan of attack for the night, but due to delays in our traveling party getting ready in their costumes, we didn't arrive to MK until about 5pm which set off a chain of events which makes me now laugh heartily at my original plans....
> 
> We made a beeline right for Jack and Sally but having arrived at their M&G area at 5:08pm (the glade where Tiana and Naveen used to meet) we found the line was already up to three hours long! Ended up strolling over to Adventureland and getting on line to meet Turk, Jane and Tarzan (they came out around 7:11pm, we got in line for them around 6:30pm and were the 10th family in line for them). After meeting them I had hoped to get photos with Jasmine/Genie  - Aladdin/Abu (they alternate throughout party nights), Captain Hook and Cruella but CH and Cruella's lines were about an hour each, and the Agrabah photo op lines were running about 1.5 hr to 2hrs wait time. Character greetings are my absolute fav, so I was a little bummed by the lengthy wait times - call it naïve optimism but I just wasn't expecting hour + wait times for the M&G's across the board. We ended up getting on line for Jack and Sally at 10:30pm and were able to meet them at 11:45pm, just in time for us to run over and catch the midnight Spooktacular show which was just as amazing as everyone says it is!
> 
> I'd say my absolute favorite part of the night was seeing all the amazing costumes my fellow guests were wearing! I truly felt like a kid again, experiencing the joy and magic of trick or treating with my counterparts dressed so ornately - we even saw a Quail Man (for you 80's babies out there).
> 
> In spite of being a tad disappointed with not being able to meet as many characters, I still had an absolutely amazing experience at MNSSHP and I can't wait for my 1st ever MVMCP on December 2nd! I'll be sure to follow the thread for that one and plan a little better!



Captain Hook was there?


----------



## Veronique

This is my plan for the party, can anyone comment? (Priority are Jack & Sally, Minnie - Daisy - Donald, Mickey,  Capt. Jack Sparrow, Jafar and candies. My son saw your crazy pictures with pounds of candies lolol)


12:10 - Chef Mickey -  Contemporary
3:15 - Be in line at MK
4:00 – 5h30 Jack & Sally (hoping to be done by 5h30) * While waiting, my DS and DH -> Splash Mountain *FP 3h55-4h55
After Jack & Sally walk toward the 7 dwarfs. Ask CM if we would be done around 7 PM, if yes get in line (DS & DH -> Barnstormer or speedway).
If not  we skip the 7 dwarfs (not priority) and get in line for 7 PM :  Minnie – Daisy – Donald
If time: Trick or Treat: Storybook - Peterpan - Castle Wall 

Get in place for show and parade 

7:45 :  Hocus Pocus 

8:10 : Parade

8:45 : Haunted Mansion (if time magic shot)

If time: Trick or Treat: Riverboat 

9:15-30: Capt. Jack Sparrow and / or Jafar 

Trick or Treat:  Jungle - Tiki Room – Pirates queue

10:00 Celebrate the Magic & Hallowishes

10:30 Meet Mickey and get Sorcerers Card

Do any magic shots in the area

Go to Tomorrowland

Dance party + Trick or Treat: Stitch - Carousel - Space Mountain - Auntie Gravity's


----------



## Veronique

smitch425 said:


> Captain Hook was there?



They must have meant Captain Jack Sparrow?  I do hope so, or I have another character to try to see lol


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Back home and had a GREAT time at the 9/20 Tuesday night party last week!!!!! It was me and my DS19. We did the MNSSHP (our first!) on the same day we arrived at the parks, which worked out great for us! We checked in to Pop Century at 11am, got a room right away, and rested/swam/had lunch until we left for the party at around 3.
We were through security just as they started letting party goers in, around 3:45! We were given our bracelets right after the turnstiles.

Thanks to this amazing thread I knew to head to the right and soon found the friendly CMs holding signs pointing us toward a special "early entrance" for MNSSHPers, including trick or treat bag and little ziploc started bag of candy!
Our plan was to buy event t-shirts - but we were "underwhelmed" by them so we didn't. We wore our Mickey Ears only, and had a great time! The CMs were great and complimented everyone on their costumes, even those not wearing one - I heard a CM say "Welcome, Man In T-Shirt" to one non-costumed guy! We had 2 FPs for the 4-6:30 time, and our first was 7DMT so that was a super way to kick off the fun! The crowd was pretty heavy at that point, being both party-goers and regular MK guests. But we found ZERO LINE at the teacups, rode them, and then went for our second FP at Space Mountain! Photopass insiders info (thank you DIS) got us to the photo booths in the shop at the end of Space Mountain - that was fun!
 
After that it was around 6pm and we went to get some dinner.
So the party officially started at 7pm, as we were sitting in Cosmic Ray's watching the ducks play on the river in the RAIN. But by the time we'd ponchoed up and headed out it was just barely drizzling. We walked straight into a Merida meet-n-greet, her first guests! Then over to Adventureland to start our party loop.
Our party fun was mostly people watching, enjoying the happy atmosphere, admiring the costumes, interacting with the regular CMs, trick or treating, and riding many rides without lines. We did not wait on lines for special character pics. We did wait on line for 2 or 3 magic shots - totally worth it. It was very hot, and the short rain left a fog around that created a really super Halloween atmosphere! But yes, it was steamy hot.

 

We rode Splash Mountain, It's A Small World, The Barnstormer, and Dumbo all with walk on zero lines! We collected a TON of amazing candy, including the green marshmallow Peeps! We had a big ziploc bag and about 1/2 way through we emptied our trick or treat bags into the ziploc and put it in the backpack. And then collected more!
DS19 REALLY wanted to try the candy corn soft serve. It was our longest line-wait of the entire night! We stood on line for about 20 minutes. But he said it was worth it.

I think the soft serve machines needed to be refilled quite often because the line was slow moving! By then it was a bit after 10pm, when we'd planned on starting all the shows.
It was PACKED near the castle hub, but we got to see some of Hallowishes. Can't say I enjoyed it too much because of the crowd. Had we not "needed" to get the candy corn ice cream we would have gotten there earlier and found a better less crowded spot. But sometimes you just can't do it all.
Afterwards we managed to get out of that crowd and to the Plaza Ice Cream shop where I got my special treat, an ice cream sandwich. They let me have one special Halloween sugar cookie and one chocolate chip cookie, and I put cookies'n'cream ice cream in the middle.

It was HUGE! I think I did eat most of it, but DS19 was happy to have a bit, too.
My feet were totally done for at that point, so I stayed sitting up against the Starbucks while DS19 made another loop of trick or treating. Then it was time for the second parade. We were right in front of the Starbucks, near the Indian statue, and had a front row view.
It was totally worth staying for! But no headless horseman (not sure why). The costumes and make up were amazing.
We were out of the park at 11:45, and with a crowded bus, back at the Pop in our rooms at 12:30am.
So, my summary is:
1. Arrive around 3:30pm, and head to the right.
2. Make sure you've reserved at least 2 FPs for the pre-party hours.
3. Eat some real food before the party - just ice cream and candy would've been unsettling!
4. If you want to hit a bunch of rides, this is a great time to do so! Only saw a line at 7DMT.
5. Great photo pass pictures!
6. Dress up or just wear ears or don't dress up - it's all good!
7. Wear comfy shoes for sure.
It was amazing! SO glad we did it!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

mwatson011 said:


> For those experienced party goers, what are the best rides to get fp for in the time window before the party starts?  As in, what rides typically are very crowded at that time of day?



Definitely FP Seven Dwarfs Mine Train if you can. It has a line all the time, even during the party.


----------



## dsnymomof4

We also went to the party this past Sunday, 9/25.  I was completely surprised that it was sold out!  We had debated whether to go Friday, 9/23 or Sunday and I thought for sure the Friday party would be more crowded.  Talked to someone yesterday who went to the 9/23 party and said it was practically empty!  She said they walked up to to get a spot for the parade 5 minutes before it started and sat at the rope.  The rides were walk-on and shows were not crowded.  Boy, did we pick the wrong date - Sunday's party was so, so crowded.  There were lines for the treats all the way till midnight.  We tried to get close to 2 different Hocus Pocus shows and they were packed - even the one at midnight.  We watched both parades, but only the second were we in front.  We didn't do many rides because the wait times were so long.  However, we still had a great time!  I agree with a previous poster who said one of the highlights was seeing other guests in their costumes!  And it was worth it just to see the greatest parade ever!  Love mnsshp!


----------



## monique5

dsnymomof4 said:


> We also went to the party this past Sunday, 9/25.  I was completely surprised that it was sold out!  We had debated whether to go Friday, 9/23 or Sunday and I thought for sure the Friday party would be more crowded.  Talked to someone yesterday who went to the 9/23 party and said it was practically empty!  She said they walked up to to get a spot for the parade 5 minutes before it started and sat at the rope.  The rides were walk-on and shows were not crowded.  Boy, did we pick the wrong date - Sunday's party was so, so crowded.  There were lines for the treats all the way till midnight.  We tried to get close to 2 different Hocus Pocus shows and they were packed - even the one at midnight.  We watched both parades, but only the second were we in front.  We didn't do many rides because the wait times were so long.  However, we still had a great time!  I agree with a previous poster who said one of the highlights was seeing other guests in their costumes!  And it was worth it just to see the greatest parade ever!  Love mnsshp!



Seeing that both parties have passed, it's a moot point, but I thought it was worth mentioning, for future planning --- 2017.

Typically Fridays are busier than Sundays, but pricing probably was a determining factor for most this year. Just a thought, nothing was ever confirmed, but the question was asked several times on this thread, a few bloggers speculated about the pricing of Friday, September 23rd ($85) and Sunday, September 25th ($72). Over a $10 difference and for larger families that could be a deal breaker.

Glad you had a great time!!!!


----------



## smitch425

monique5 said:


> Seeing that both parties have passed, it's a moot point, but I thought it was worth mentioning, for future planning --- 2017.
> 
> Typically Fridays are busier than Sundays, but pricing probably was a determining factor for most this year. Just a thought, nothing was ever confirmed, but the question was asked several times on this thread, a few bloggers speculated about the pricing of Friday, September 23rd ($85) and Sunday, September 25th ($72). Over a $10 difference and for larger families that could be a deal breaker.
> 
> Glad you had a great time!!!!


Also, the 23rd was not a CM discounted night and the 25th was the last one. It's normal for that one to sell out.


----------



## DiannaVM

30 days to go!!! Woohoo


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I'm actually very upset that some of you are having such a crowded horrible experience...


----------



## RachaelA

So they j&s line doesn't start until 4 because you need a band to line up correct? I'm planning on us being in the park by 3:15 and then being the first groups to get our bands at the closest spot at exactly 4 by where j&s line starts.


----------



## likesdisney

If I show up at 630 will I be too late to get photo taken with Jack Sparrow?


----------



## sheila14

My question is this is my first time going for Halloween and I am not sure how to plan my Tuesday please help. I was thinking of heading to MK and leaving at 2p to go change into my costume and be back by 4:30ish but from what I am reading it seems that I should not leave at all. Do people wear their costume all day at MK or just arrive later in the afternoon?


----------



## jhoannam

CampbellzSoup said:


> I'm actually very upset that some of you are having such a crowded horrible experience...


Agree... not cool that people have to spend 3 hours of a 5 hour event in line for one special character.


----------



## Cluelyss

So they j&s line doesn't start until 4 because you need a band to line up correct? I'm planning on us being in the park by 3:15 and then being the first groups to get our bands at the closest spot at exactly 4 by where j&s line starts.


Correct.


----------



## Cluelyss

sheila14 said:


> My question is this is my first time going for Halloween and I am not sure how to plan my Tuesday please help. I was thinking of heading to MK and leaving at 2p to go change into my costume and be back by 4:30ish but from what I am reading it seems that I should not leave at all. Do people wear their costume all day at MK or just arrive later in the afternoon?


Adults are not permitted to wear costumes during the day, so you would need to rent a locker or carry it with you if you don't plan to leave the park. 

Depending on your priorities for the party, arriving at 4:30 may be too late (for lining up to meet Jack & Sally for instance). But the party events do not start officially until 7, so any time prior to that is just fine (again, assuming you don't want to line up early for Jack & Sally or the dwarfs).


----------



## Cluelyss

CampbellzSoup said:


> I'm actually very upset that some of you are having such a crowded horrible experience...


Sounds like it's just been the one night so far....the first sell out of the year.


----------



## sheila14

Another question what time do they start handing out the wristbands and where can they be obtained


----------



## sheila14

Cluelyss said:


> Adults are not permitted to wear costumes during the day, so you would need to rent a locker or carry it with you if you don't plan to leave the park.
> 
> Depending on your priorities for the party, arriving at 4:30 may be too late (for lining up to meet Jack & Sally for instance). But the party events do not start officially until 7, so any time prior to that is just fine (again, assuming you don't want to line up early for Jack & Sally or the dwarfs).


Thank you I might just change my plans and leave the park around noon heading back to change and get there by 3ish


----------



## Dash1106

My bad - I blame being forced to return to the cruel reality of work for my brain fart - I meant Jack Sparrow not Captain Hook!! That's post-Disney vacation brain for you! LoL sorry for the confusion I created!!


----------



## Dash1106

likesdisney said:


> If I show up at 630 will I be too late to get photo taken with Jack Sparrow?


You won't be too late.....but his line will be very long (long for me = anything longer than 45 mins) - if you're ok with waiting, you'll definitely be able to see him! I'm pretty sure he greets until midnight!


----------



## Dash1106

sheila14 said:


> Another question what time do they start handing out the wristbands and where can they be obtained


Wristbands start being handed out at 4pm at the entrance to the park right after you scan your band/ticket/finger.


----------



## Cluelyss

Dash1106 said:


> You won't be too late.....but his line will be very long (long for me = anything longer than 45 mins) - if you're ok with waiting, you'll definitely be able to see him! I'm pretty sure he greets until midnight!


Jack only meets until 10:30.


----------



## smitch425

Dash1106 said:


> My bad - I blame being forced to return to the cruel reality of work for my brain fart - I meant Jack Sparrow not Captain Hook!! That's post-Disney vacation brain for you! LoL sorry for the confusion I created!!


No worries!


----------



## smitch425

sheila14 said:


> Another question what time do they start handing out the wristbands and where can they be obtained


Info is in post 1, but if you are already in the park, you can get them at Fantasy Faire, Tortuga Tavern or the Monster's Inc exit around 4:00


----------



## totebagg

sarahcgfr said:


> Going this friday, 9/30! This is my second time attending the party but my first experience (in 2014) was a rainout.


See you there!!!


----------



## likesdisney

Thanks.  I've waited for Soarin at Epcot in lines over 2 1/2 hours so I would be ok with a long lineup for Jack Sparrow.  The way my schedule is I just can't get Kona any other time and it's kind of a tradition.  Just don't want to miss an opportunity to get my photo with Captain Jack Sparrow.   Will it make a difference that it will be a Tuesday the week before Halloween?


----------



## monique5

_While checking my email this morning!!!!! Woo-hoo! _
*Can't Stop This Feeling!!!!!* 
Selected Halloween colors --- Orange, Purple and Green.

_ _


----------



## Lill

Hi!
We are also going Friday 30 September. First time and can't wait!! I was wondering if anyone has been themselves or seen others being in more "scary" costumes? Ghosts, Zombies etc? As I understand children are allowed masks when their eyes are visible. My two boys (10 and 9 yrs) are refusing to wear any typical Disney-costumes (even not Star Wars  ) and are determined to go as a Scary Clown and a Zombie-schoolboy. The one being the Clown has a kind of scary Clown mask (but you can see his eyes) that I'm afraid is not being allowed. The Zombie is going to have his face painted and ripped up clothes, "blod" on clothes etc. I am so afraid their costumes fall into the "considered inappropriate or could detract from the experience of other Guests"-category and we're not allowed in  Should maybe have a set of change with us in case that happens...not much room for candy then lol


----------



## sheila14

What time does MK allow the adults to start entering with their costumes on?


----------



## TwoMisfits

Cluelyss said:


> Jack only meets until 10:30.



Why don't they set the meet up where they could have 4-5 Jack and Sally's??  That would solve the whole problem for probably an extra $250 in cast salaries/night...


----------



## Delphinus317

monique5 said:


> _While checking my email this morning!!!!! Woo-hoo! _
> *Can't Stop This Feeling!!!!!*
> Selected Halloween colors --- Orange, Purple and Green.
> 
> _View attachment 197519 _



Yay!!!!  I woke up to the same message!!!  Woot! Woot!


----------



## megster1123

Trying to plan our parade strategy and I'm leaning towards heading toward Frontier land and avoiding the Main Street crowd.  Aside from missing the Zootopia Party Patrol, is there anything else we would miss by watching the parade from the other side of the park?  Do the buildings on Main Street stay lit up with the music playing all night or is that just a precursor to the parade?


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

likesdisney said:


> Thanks.  I've waited for Soarin at Epcot in lines over 2 1/2 hours so I would be ok with a long lineup for Jack Sparrow.  The way my schedule is I just can't get Kona any other time and it's kind of a tradition.  Just don't want to miss an opportunity to get my photo with Captain Jack Sparrow.   Will it make a difference that it will be a Tuesday the week before Halloween?



I have to say that we went to the first party and it was crowded.  We got there at 3:55 and it took us 30 minutes to get in - I was sorry we got in at 4:30 - we really didn't get to do a lot of what we wanted to do.  30 minutes wouldn't have helped us do everything but it would have helped do a few more things.  The lines were so long already when we got it.  I know that was the first party so maybe yours won't be as bad.
 Is Kona not available any other time?  If not maybe wait to see - reservations always open. We love Kona too.


----------



## megster1123

For the wristbands in Fantasy Faire/Tortuga Tavern... do you just go up the counter and show your hard ticket/scan your MB to get the wristband?

And do all members of my family need to be there to have the wristbands put on, or can I go it alone with everyone's hard tickets and get the wristbands myself?


----------



## Cluelyss

TwoMisfits said:


> Why don't they set the meet up where they could have 4-5 Jack and Sally's??  That would solve the whole problem for probably an extra $250 in cast salaries/night...


This is Jack Sparrow.


----------



## Cluelyss

megster1123 said:


> For the wristbands in Fantasy Faire/Tortuga Tavern... do you just go up the counter and show your hard ticket/scan your MB to get the wristband?
> 
> And do all members of my family need to be there to have the wristbands put on, or can I go it alone with everyone's hard tickets and get the wristbands myself?


Pretty sure you all need to be there. The CMs attach the bands themselves so that everyone's is on the same wrist.


----------



## edk35

If we arrive at 3 to MK on our party days.....(we have AP's) where do we get the wrist bands if we are already inside the park?? Also this collector's card that people are talking about...where do we get that?? I am reading this thread and at times I get NERVOUS because I don't have a DETAILED PLAN like some posting on here. LOL We have been to several of the MVMCP events but never the MNSSHP. I would like a couple of the magic shots and maybe a character meet or greet or two but I do not want to spend hours waiting in line for those. My main thing is to enjoy the atmosphere of the party, see the show, parades and fireworks. Should I have a better plan???


----------



## Caseystigger

sheila14 said:


> What time does MK allow the adults to start entering with their costumes on?


4pm


----------



## monique5

edk35 said:


> If we arrive at 3 to MK on our party days.....(we have AP's) where do we get the wrist bands if we are already inside the park?? Also this collector's card that people are talking about...where do we get that?? I am reading this thread and at times I get NERVOUS because I don't have a DETAILED PLAN like some posting on here. LOL We have been to several of the MVMCP events but never the MNSSHP. I would like a couple of the magic shots and maybe a character meet or greet or two but I do not want to spend hours waiting in line for those. My main thing is to enjoy the atmosphere of the party, see the show, parades and fireworks. Should I have a better plan???



See Post 1 for wristband locations. Having a plan will be best, it doesn't have to be as detailed as some, but at least it will help, so when you arrive if something you want to do has a long wait, you can go to what's next on your list.


----------



## Adam Lamb

So we won't be there until Oct. 31st. We have no kids so we're not sure about paying the premium cost to go that night. Should we do it?!?


----------



## megster1123

Adam Lamb said:


> So we won't be there until Oct. 31st. We have no kids so we're not sure about paying the premium cost to go that night. Should we do it?!?



The Oct 31st party is sold out already, I'm sorry.


----------



## Adam Lamb

Well I guess that makes the decision pretty easy then! Dinner at a resort it is!


----------



## monique5

Adam Lamb said:


> So we won't be there until Oct. 31st. We have no kids so we're not sure about paying the premium cost to go that night. Should we do it?!?





megster1123 said:


> The Oct 31st party is sold out already, I'm sorry.





Adam Lamb said:


> Well I guess that makes the decision pretty easy then! Dinner at a resort it is!



Yes, it was the 1st party to sell out. It's noted on Post 1. Post 2 has other activities that are offered at WDW for the Fall/Halloween. H&V is offering a Minnie's Halloween Dine. There may be some Club Villain nights that are available, but not sure. A few weeks ago, it was wide open, but then CV started to sell out too. Also, the different resorts offer Halloween activities, last year's activities are listed (Link in Post 2). When the 2016 activities are releases, Post 2 will be updated again.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

21 days until we leave for Florida, and 29 until MNSSHP!!


monique5 said:


> _While checking my email this morning!!!!! Woo-hoo! _
> *Can't Stop This Feeling!!!!!*
> Selected Halloween colors --- Orange, Purple and Green.
> 
> _View attachment 197519 _


Ours just arrived today, only 20 days left until we're in Florida!!


----------



## monique5

Taylor Nicole said:


> 21 days until we leave for Florida, and 29 until MNSSHP!!
> 
> Ours just arrived today, only 20 days left until we're in Florida!!



Boo-to-You! Exciting!


----------



## princessfionasmom

Taylor Nicole said:


> 21 days until we leave for Florida, and 29 until MNSSHP!!
> 
> Ours just arrived today, only 20 days left until we're in Florida!!


We have only 20 days left too until were in Florida. Our trip dates are almost the same, we come home a day earlier.


----------



## jeremy1002

What is the latest ADR you can make in MK on a party night if you don't have a party ticket?


----------



## pigletto

We still have 30 days until we leave and 32 until our party but it doesn't feel too far away now!


----------



## monique5

jeremy1002 said:


> What is the latest ADR you can make in MK on a party night if you don't have a party ticket?



See Post 1 for 2016 Guidelines for Dining Reservations BoG, CP & CRT on party nights for Special Ticketed Events. Also, under dinning (booking online) there are pop-up notices when making ADRs, noted under Post 1. Each restaurant has different times.


----------



## Cluelyss

jeremy1002 said:


> What is the latest ADR you can make in MK on a party night if you don't have a party ticket?


Depends on the restaurant. The dining page for each location will show "dinner" hours and "special ticketed event" hours. The latter times require a party ticket.


----------



## monique5

pigletto said:


> We still have 30 days until we leave and 32 until our party but it doesn't feel too far away now!



Too late for math.  What's your party date?


----------



## pigletto

monique5 said:


> Too late for math.  What's your party date?


I can relate!

We are going on October 30th


----------



## monique5

pigletto said:


> I can relate!
> 
> We are going on October 30th



Hope to see you there. Going 30th & 31st.


----------



## KY_Minnie

2 days until we leave and 8 days until MNSSHP!!


----------



## bigtony777

Are there any Star Wars characters at the party this year?  I have not seen any being listed so I doubt it, but was hoping they would have a couple since they shut down SWW after promoting earlier this year.


----------



## ammag

So..anyone worried about this tropical storm? Does anyone have party advice for the rain? I know there have been quite a few rainy nights so far. I am trying to find my husband heavy rain ready shoes (going to crocs store later) and we have ponchos. I have a cover for my ECV. Anything else? My entire trip right now is thunderstorms! Eek.


----------



## monique5

bigtony777 said:


> Are there any Star Wars characters at the party this year?  I have not seen any being listed so I doubt it, but was hoping they would have a couple since they shut down SWW after promoting earlier this year.



No, SW @ HS. See Post 1 for characters.


----------



## ml sumner

ammag said:


> So..anyone worried about this tropical storm? Does anyone have party advice for the rain? I know there have been quite a few rainy nights so far. I am trying to find my husband heavy rain ready shoes (going to crocs store later) and we have ponchos. I have a cover for my ECV. Anything else? My entire trip right now is thunderstorms! Eek.


Our entire trip is looking the same!  We leave in the morning and our party date is 10/4. I keep checking the weather every day and hoping to see better results!


----------



## beesly

ammag said:


> So..anyone worried about this tropical storm? Does anyone have party advice for the rain? I know there have been quite a few rainy nights so far. I am trying to find my husband heavy rain ready shoes (going to crocs store later) and we have ponchos. I have a cover for my ECV. Anything else? My entire trip right now is thunderstorms! Eek.





ml sumner said:


> Our entire trip is looking the same!  We leave in the morning and our party date is 10/4. I keep checking the weather every day and hoping to see better results!



Same here! We leave tomorrow and we're going to the 10/2 party. At least while I was watching the forecast yesterday, the chance of precip dropped from 90% Saturday and 80% Sunday to 60% both days. We're not afraid to play in the rain, but I'm going to be a little disappointed if our costumes end up under ponchos for most of the party.


----------



## skuttle

beesly said:


> Same here! We leave tomorrow and we're going to the 10/2 party. At least while I was watching the forecast yesterday, the chance of precip dropped from 90% Saturday and 80% Sunday to 60% both days. We're not afraid to play in the rain, but I'm going to be a little disappointed if our costumes end up under ponchos for most of the party.



Us too! We are driving down (10-12 hours!) for a quick weekend trip just for the party on the 6th!  We will only be there 6-9. Ugh


----------



## dmc6469

ml sumner said:


> Our entire trip is looking the same!  We leave in the morning and our party date is 10/4. I keep checking the weather every day and hoping to see better results!



We'll be at the same party.  I see that rain is expected in the morning but I think we're safe at the party.  This is disappointing that rain is in the forecast next week


----------



## beesly

skuttle said:


> Us too! We are driving down (10-12 hours!) for a quick weekend trip just for the party on the 6th!  We will only be there 6-9. Ugh



We're also only there for just the weekend, so we won't be able to try for another party if this one gets rained out. Going to try to make the most of it anyway! Hope the forecast improves for your weekend!


----------



## CJK

We were at the party on Sept. 18th, where the second half of the party was constant rain. We just put on our ponchos and had a blast. Plus, the cast members were VERY generous with the candy during the rain since we looked like drowned rats but we were smiling!!


----------



## chupacabra

DD(7) and I are heading out this afternoon for a week at the world hoping for dry parties for everyone!!!! We'll be at the 10/2 and 10/6 MNSSHP


----------



## bear_mom

skuttle said:


> Us too! We are driving down (10-12 hours!) for a quick weekend trip just for the party on the 6th!  We will only be there 6-9. Ugh



Us too, same dates and just going to the party. Will make try to make the best of our trip. Praying for no rain on party night though.


----------



## Wood Nymph

I'm hoping that the rain scares everyone away from the Oct 2nd party and we can finally be at a party that isn't sold out and packed with people.


----------



## monique5

*My MBs are in GA. Getting closer! Yippee!  *


----------



## WDWRook

Just saw post from a moderator saying that there's no trick or treating at Disney Springs and resort activities are for registered resort guests only.  FYI.


----------



## likesdisney

I managed to rearrange Kona Café for another evening and got a bit of an earlier meal at Liberty Tree Tavern at 3ish).  At least that way I won't have to leave the park.


----------



## monique5

WDWRook said:


> Just saw post from a moderator saying that there's no trick or treating at Disney Springs and resort activities are for registered resort guests only.  FYI.



Will you please post the link to the thread & Post #?

That hasn't been what was reported in the past. Numerous posts about resort activities in the past & non-resort guests attending, but usually just resort guests know about these activities, people on the Dis, or those that follow certain bloggers that are on the Dis. However, this has been a year of changes at Disney. With that being said, except for pool hopping, I'm not familiar with Disney restricting guests to enjoying "free" activities/events at resorts. Lots of people go to the free stuff at the GF. Also, unless there are other changes this year, Halloween activities have typically been at Value, Moderate & Deluxe Resorts, so onsite guests wouldn't have a problem.


----------



## monique5

Now I know that in the past people have been able to go and enjoy resorts activities without staying there and I'm not really sure how they would enforce this, but just giving you a heads up



monique5 said:


> Will you please post the link to the thread & Post #?
> 
> That hasn't been what was reported in the past. Numerous posts about resort activities in the past & non-resort guests attending, but usually just resort guests know about these activities, people on the Dis, or those that follow certain bloggers that are on the Dis. However, this has been a year of changes at Disney. With that being said, except for pool hopping, I'm not familiar with Disney restricting guests to enjoying "free" activities/events at resorts. Lots of people go to the free stuff at the GF. Also, unless there are other changes this year, Halloween activities have typically been at Value, Moderate & Deluxe Resorts, so onsite guests wouldn't have a problem.



Never mind. Found it, not a MOD. And she later answered my questions, someone else had the same question...
_Her reply_...."Now I know that in the past people have been able to go and enjoy resorts activities without staying there and I'm not really sure how they would enforce this, but just giving you a heads up".......

http://www.disboards.com/threads/list-of-halloween-activities-by-resorts.3550980/


----------



## yulilin3

monique5 said:


> Never mind. Found it, not a MOD. And she later answered my questions, someone else had the same question...
> _Her reply_...."Now I know that in the past people have been able to go and enjoy resorts activities without staying there and I'm not really sure how they would enforce this, but just giving you a heads up".......


Hi, it says "for guests of the resort" on the HUB. I have gone to many activities at Disney resorts without staying there and never had a problem, but like you said, they have been changing things. I actually ask before playing the pool games (I don't go in the pool) or the various activities and AKL and they always have said that it's for everyone.


----------



## yulilin3

WDWRook said:


> Just saw post from a moderator saying that there's no trick or treating at Disney Springs and resort activities are for registered resort guests only.  FYI.


Trick or treating at DS, then DTD, was taken away years ago, along with 4th of July and NYE fireworks


----------



## monique5

yulilin3 said:


> Trick or treating at DS, then DTD, was taken away years ago, along with 4th of July and NYE fireworks



Yes, I didn't comment on Trick-or-Treating, since that hasn't been around for awhile.


----------



## monique5

yulilin3 said:


> Hi, it says "for guests of the resort" on the HUB. I have gone to many activities at Disney resorts without staying there and never had a problem, but like you said, they have been changing things. I actually ask before playing the pool games (I don't go in the pool) or the various activities and AKL and they always have said that it's for everyone.



Hey! Checked the main Forum, TP&A & saw that it was you!  Was just about to reply to you! Many changes this year. Thanks for the info. I've added it to Post 2. I'd like to see how it's enforced.


----------



## burberryplaid

In line for Jack & Sally now... line is getting close to the bridge now. Hoping for no more than an hour wait from where we are. Will report back.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Here now and it doesn't seem overly packed... However the line for Jack and Sally was insane when we got out of the line from seeing them at 5:05 (yay for one of the first people to meet them!!)

FYI- they started letting people into the parks around 3:40-3:45


----------



## RachaelA

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Here now and it doesn't seem overly packed... However the line for Jack and Sally was insane when we got out of the line from seeing them at 5:05 (yay for one of the first people to meet them!!)
> 
> FYI- they started letting people into the parks around 3:40-3:45


where you in the park already at 4?Where did you get your wristbands at? Right at 4? I'm trying to figure out our plans.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

RachaelA said:


> where you in the park already at 4?Where did you get your wristbands at? Right at 4? I'm trying to figure out our plans.


No we only have party tickets today.  They let us in around 3:40-3:45. They had the bands ready to go at the entrance.  While walking around I've seen a station in Fantasyland for wrist bands, too.


----------



## burberryplaid

It took us 45 minutes to get to J & S but we'll worth it...great interaction. We got in line at about 4:20...got into MK at exactly 4. I agree with DsneyLove2015 that it does not seem overly crowded. The only other character meet I really want to do is Pooh & Friends meet. I wouldn't mind Donald & Daisy either.


----------



## ammag

I can't find this info, probably since the show starts on 10/2 but is it safe to assume the new muppet show thing will NOT happen during the party and if we want to see it we should try before 7?


----------



## yulilin3

ammag said:


> I can't find this info, probably since the show starts on 10/2 but is it safe to assume the new muppet show thing will NOT happen during the party and if we want to see it we should try before 7?


The last show is at 4:40pm. It will not run during the parties


----------



## mgpan

DisneyLove2015 said:


> No we only have party tickets today.  They let us in around 3:40-3:45. They had the bands ready to go at the entrance.  While walking around I've seen a station in Fantasyland for wrist bands, too.



So you were able to enter even before the unofficial entry time of 4?  Wonder how early this will go?


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Not sure if this party is way under sold but as we were walking up Main Street at 8:15 to go to the dessert party parade viewing spot and there were a few spots near the hat shop that were available.  The front rows were mostly gone but there was room for a second or third row in some spots.  Not overly crowded.


----------



## lntx

A question for any party goer who is there tonight:  are you seeing the Werther's candies at any of the TOT stations?  And if so, which one(s) please? 

Thanks!  Enjoy the party!!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

lntx said:


> A question for any party goer who is there tonight:  are you seeing the Werther's candies at any of the TOT stations?  And if so, which one(s) please?
> 
> Thanks!  Enjoy the party!!


We've only TOT'd in Tomorrowland as of now (will get the rest after Wishes) and we have not seen it yet.   I did have a cast member offer my DD a Werthers small wrapped candy at the tap  stiles but haven't seen it yet in the park.  Will keep an eye out!! 


Also/ very bummed. Went to buy my ornament at Storybook circus and they said they are sold out . That makes me so sad.


----------



## lntx

DisneyLove2015 said:


> We've only TOT'd in Tomorrowland as of now (will get the rest after Wishes) and we have not seen it yet.   I did have a cast member offer my DD a Werthers small wrapped candy at the tap  stiles but haven't seen it yet in the park.  Will keep an eye out!!
> 
> 
> Also/ very bummed. Went to buy my ornament at Storybook circus and they said they are sold out . That makes me so sad.




Thanks, DisneyLove2015!  That is a bummer about the ornament!  Is this the pumpkin ornament? In my opinion, they should restock for every party.  I'm not going until the 10/30 party, so I will be shocked if there is any merch left.  The ornament is on my list too.


----------



## hamilkm

I'm here tonight and this party has been great! I got in line for the 7 dwarves at 5:15 and had my picture by 6:30! I was also able to get a front row spot for the first parade in fronteirland a couple of minutes before 8. I am now sitting in the plaza courtyard area waiting for celebrate the magic and hallowishes! This party is so much better than the crowded wash out I went to last year.


----------



## survivormike

Just back from trip. First time at both MNNSHP and HHN. MNSSHP was just "meh". I thought MK would be more decorated. The fireworks and castle display were good ( but not great IMO) The parade which I had heard so much about was short. I thought Paint the Night at DL was better. On the other hand HHN was very good


----------



## alisonslp

skuttle said:


> Us too! We are driving down (10-12 hours!) for a quick weekend trip just for the party on the 6th!  We will only be there 6-9. Ugh


we are the same for the party and the dates. Getting really worried about this storm. I don't mind a little rain but heavy rain and winds will be no fun.


----------



## dmc6469

Reading weather is different than being told.  How is the weather?  Warm?  Cool at night?  Packing and wondering what to take. I usually get cold easy. Will shirts be good?  Take a hoodie?  Too hot in jeans?  Help


----------



## DisneyLove2015

dmc6469 said:


> Reading weather is different than being told.  How is the weather?  Warm?  Cool at night?  Packing and wondering what to take. I usually get cold easy. Will shirts be good?  Take a hoodie?  Too hot in jeans?  Help


We're here now and it's hot and humid.  Even at 11:15 pm we're sweating from humidity.  It's not awful but still there.  No jacket needed.  My DH is in jeans and is hot.   Weather could always change but it's definitely not cold.  If you get cold easily, I'd suggest a light jacket or sweater to bring just in case.   The AC is in full effect in most buildings


----------



## hamilkm

dmc6469 said:


> Reading weather is different than being told.  How is the weather?  Warm?  Cool at night?  Packing and wondering what to take. I usually get cold easy. Will shirts be good?  Take a hoodie?  Too hot in jeans?  Help[/QUOTE
> I wore Capri leggings and a tank top to the Halloween party tonight and burnt up from the heat and humidity. It will be shorts for me the rest of the week!


----------



## beckyd13

DisneyLove2015 said:


> We've only TOT'd in Tomorrowland as of now (will get the rest after Wishes) and we have not seen it yet.   I did have a cast member offer my DD a Werthers small wrapped candy at the tap  stiles but haven't seen it yet in the park.  Will keep an eye out!!
> 
> 
> Also/ very bummed. Went to buy my ornament at Storybook circus and they said they are sold out . That makes me so sad.



I wanted one of the pumpkin ornaments as well... we're going to the 10/11 party. I was trying not to get my hopes up because I figured it would sell out... but I'm super sad now too. ... it was just so simple and cute!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

beckyd13 said:


> I wanted one of the pumpkin ornaments as well... we're going to the 10/11 party. I was trying not to get my hopes up because I figured it would sell out... but I'm super sad now too. ... it was just so simple and cute!


I never imagined it selling out before the 10th party .  Oh well. The generic one will work I suppose.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Tonight we were able to do: 
Jack and Sally
Pooh and gang
Eat dinner QS 
ToT in Tomorrowland
Magic shots down Main Street 
Headless horseman/creepa crew/parade 
Headless horseman magic shot 
Fireworks dessert party 
(DS and DH rode Buzz twice during this) 
Celebrate the magic 
wishes 
 lotso and buzz 
Trick or treating in Tomorrowland again 
buzz ride 
Donald, daisy, Minnie 
ToT in fantasy land 
Magic shots at Haunted Mansion and Hall of Presidents 
Hocus pocus show starting in two minutes.   

All in all it was a fabulous party.  The weather held out and it wasn't overly hot after 7.   We had so much fun!!!


----------



## burberryplaid

lntx said:


> A question for any party goer who is there tonight:  are you seeing the Werther's candies at any of the TOT stations?  And if so, which one(s) please?
> 
> Thanks!  Enjoy the party!!



We did not see them. We hit all stops in Adventureland and most others...just missed a few but saw no signage so not sure where it is at.



dmc6469 said:


> Reading weather is different than being told.  How is the weather?  Warm?  Cool at night?  Packing and wondering what to take. I usually get cold easy. Will shirts be good?  Take a hoodie?  Too hot in jeans?  Help



Way too hot for a hoodie! It's hot & humid. The heat is bearable once the sun goes down but you should be good in a T-shirt & shorts. One person we saw was wearing a Woody sleeper pajama thing. I don't know how she survived without overheating!

The party was great! Did not get to do everything I wanted but still had fun. We went as Stars Hollow Museum construction workers (Gilmore Girls reference) & got a ton of compliments. One of the CM's in HM went nuts over us! 

Biggest issue was one CM at a ToT stop (Auntie Gravity's) questioning if I had gotten candy from the other side(I hadn't) Thought it was rude because even if I had, what difference would it make? They weren't running out, especially as stingy as they were being at this stop!


----------



## Masonsears3

Hearing about possible tropical storm or hurricane next weekend? Has anyone heard anything? What are your thoughts? And how do you think it'll effect the parties. We're going the 10th and 11th....keeping fingers crossed all goes well.

Also could we get a list going of what merch is sold out if there's isn't one already?


----------



## simnia

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Here now and it doesn't seem overly packed... However the line for Jack and Sally was insane when we got out of the line from seeing them at 5:05 (yay for one of the first people to meet them!!)
> 
> FYI- they started letting people into the parks around 3:40-3:45



Just curious--if they are letting people in 15-20 mins early at the gate, can someone already in the park possibly obtain their wristband (we are in Tortuga area) before 4P as well?   We want to hop in J&S line as soon as possible.


----------



## kayteekt

I have some costume questions, wondered if anyone  had any experience.
We're going as toy story characters.

I'm bo peep. Can i carry a staff? I can buy online for around $10, but i didn't know if it would be ok to carry in. I saw you weren't supposed to have anything that could potentially hurt someone on accident. I thought about trying to make something out of foam, but DH wasn't sure that would work...

Secondly, DS is woody, can he have a play gun for his holster?


----------



## edk35

Does anyone have a picture of this ornament that is sold out. I am a curious. Thanks


----------



## burberryplaid

Masonsears3 said:


> Hearing about possible tropical storm or hurricane next weekend? Has anyone heard anything? What are your thoughts? And how do you think it'll effect the parties. We're going the 10th and 11th....keeping fingers crossed all goes well.
> 
> Also could we get a list going of what merch is sold out if there's isn't one already?


My DH is a big weather nerd & his gut feeling is that Matthew will turn right. If it hits Florida he feels it won't go further than Miami. Things could always change but he is usually right about that.



kayteekt said:


> I have some costume questions, wondered if anyone  had any experience.
> We're going as toy story characters.
> 
> I'm bo peep. Can i carry a staff? I can buy online for around $10, but i didn't know if it would be ok to carry in. I saw you weren't supposed to have anything that could potentially hurt someone on accident. I thought about trying to make something out of foam, but DH wasn't sure that would work...
> 
> Secondly, DS is woody, can he have a play gun for his holster?


We saw Bo with a staff, multiple Jedis with light sabers and the girl from the stretching room with her umbrella. No problem there as long as there is no point that might hurt someone. As for the gun the guideline states it cannot resemble a real weapon so probably no.


----------



## MinnieMSue

We also were at the party last night and it was great. We got a spot for parade front row across from the shooting arcade a bit before 8. We only met Tarzan and gang (by choice) after first parade with maybe 30 min wait. My daughter got her play (She is in Tarzan the musical next weekend) posters signed by all. terk had gone inside for a break but came out just in time for the photo and to sign a poster. We (2 of us) probably have 8lb candy at least and we didn't even try. The ToT lines looked long sometimes but moved fast. We won't to grass in front of Caseys at 9:45 and tons of open space even through the fireworks. A lot of people were there but many more would have been fine. Almost everyone was sitting or lying down during the shows. We also saw hocus pocus from there (what was left of it). We ventured to tomorrowland for SM, candy, people mover and dance party after fireworks. Then we walked on Pooh, and Peter Pan was 5 min at 1130ish!!  We couldn't resist and then a private ride on Small world before heading out. We also had dinner at BOG at 6 and were out by 7 for the party. It was a great time no was worried about crowds and it was all good. We arrived today and it rained on Magical express a bit and sprinkled briefly as we entered MK around 3:40. That was all the rain we had.


----------



## smitch425

kayteekt said:


> I have some costume questions, wondered if anyone  had any experience.
> We're going as toy story characters.
> 
> I'm bo peep. Can i carry a staff? I can buy online for around $10, but i didn't know if it would be ok to carry in. I saw you weren't supposed to have anything that could potentially hurt someone on accident. I thought about trying to make something out of foam, but DH wasn't sure that would work...
> 
> Secondly, DS is woody, can he have a play gun for his holster?


Staff and gun are fine. Just make sure the toy gun has the orange tip


----------



## MickeynMinnie

simnia said:


> Just curious--if they are letting people in 15-20 mins early at the gate, can someone already in the park possibly obtain their wristband (we are in Tortuga area) before 4P as well?   We want to hop in J&S line as soon as possible.


We were at the party last night.. got there at like 3:45 and the gates were already opened and they were letting people in.  They had a special events on in side that we were able to go through .  Was told
To go a certain way and was able
To go get our bags and first treats!! Rides were pretty much walk in at this point. So we were able to ride a few rides and at 7 Started Trick or treating! ! Not crowded at all! Had a blast!


----------



## monique5

Seemed like it took forever for MNSSHP to get here. Now tonight is the last September MNSSHP. Wow! Getting closer to my party date. Woo-hoo! Glad everyone had great experiences last night!


----------



## Miss Frankie J

Can anyone tell me if there is a difference between riding haunted mansion before the party starts and riding it during the party? I have a fp+ for it at 430 and i know there are characters outside but is the ride itself different?


----------



## DiannaVM

Miss Frankie J said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a difference between riding haunted mansion before the party starts and riding it during the party? I have a fp+ for it at 430 and i know there are characters outside but is the ride itself different?


The ride itself is the same, only the CMs working it jazz-up their costumes with special make-up.


----------



## belias21

Are kids able to wear their costumes during the early entry time or do we need to bring them to change into once the actual party starts at 7?


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Tonight we were able to do:
> Jack and Sally
> Pooh and gang
> Eat dinner QS
> ToT in Tomorrowland
> Magic shots down Main Street
> Headless horseman/creepa crew/parade
> Headless horseman magic shot
> Fireworks dessert party
> (DS and DH rode Buzz twice during this)
> Celebrate the magic
> wishes
> lotso and buzz
> Trick or treating in Tomorrowland again
> buzz ride
> Donald, daisy, Minnie
> ToT in fantasy land
> Magic shots at Haunted Mansion and Hall of Presidents
> Hocus pocus show starting in two minutes.
> 
> All in all it was a fabulous party.  The weather held out and it wasn't overly hot after 7.   We had so much fun!!!


That's an impressive night!!! Would you mind reporting what time Pooh & friends came out in costume? Thank you!!


----------



## smitch425

belias21 said:


> Are kids able to wear their costumes during the early entry time or do we need to bring them to change into once the actual party starts at 7?


Everyone can wear them at the 4:00 entry


----------



## Flamingomo

Any tips for the Jack Sparrow meet and greet? And is he there through the party or just certain times? Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

Flamingomo said:


> Any tips for the Jack Sparrow meet and greet? And is he there through the party or just certain times? Thanks!


KTP recommends meeting him immediately after the first parade. And I've also read he ends at 10:30. But none of this is firsthand knowledge!


----------



## megster1123

simnia said:


> Just curious--if they are letting people in 15-20 mins early at the gate, can someone already in the park possibly obtain their wristband (we are in Tortuga area) before 4P as well?   We want to hop in J&S line as soon as possible.



Curious about this as well, as my touring plan that day has us near Tortuga Tavern around 4. Will we be able to get our wristbands there at a time comparable to the front gate, or am I going to need to hightail it to the front to get a band as early as front have guests?


----------



## DisneyLove2015

belias21 said:


> Are kids able to wear their costumes during the early entry time or do we need to bring them to change into once the actual party starts at 7?


We all had our costumes on when we entered at 3:45.  No changing later needed.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Cluelyss said:


> That's an impressive night!!! Would you mind reporting what time Pooh & friends came out in costume? Thank you!!


We were first for pooh and friends.  They were a few minutes late- came out about 7:05 Ish.   We watched Queen of Hearts/Tweedles and then Alice and Hatter come out right at 7 and then a few minutes later Pooh and the gang came out.


----------



## Ginger03

megster1123 said:


> Curious about this as well, as my touring plan that day has us near Tortuga Tavern around 4. Will we be able to get our wristbands there at a time comparable to the front gate, or am I going to need to hightail it to the front to get a band as early as front have guests?


They had a cast member there yesterday around 4 handing out wristbands.


----------



## KMH79

What time did you get in line for pooh and friends? That is my children's main request to see.


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyLove2015 said:


> We were first for pooh and friends.  They were a few minutes late- came out about 7:05 Ish.   We watched Queen of Hearts/Tweedles and then Alice and Hatter come out right at 7 and then a few minutes later Pooh and the gang came out.


Did you head right there from Jack & Sally? What time did you get in line to be first?? Thx!!!


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

kayteekt said:


> I have some costume questions, wondered if anyone  had any experience.
> We're going as toy story characters.
> 
> I'm bo peep. Can i carry a staff? I can buy online for around $10, but i didn't know if it would be ok to carry in. I saw you weren't supposed to have anything that could potentially hurt someone on accident. I thought about trying to make something out of foam, but DH wasn't sure that would work...
> 
> Secondly, DS is woody, can he have a play gun for his holster?



No play guns for sure. When I went the family in front of me at bag check were storm troopers. They had toy guns that were obvious toys - they were orange - but security said they couldn't let them in with them. They could get them tagged and pick them up at Guest Relations at the end of the night or return them to their car or hotel room themselves. The family chose to have them tagged and pick them up later. 
It really slowed down the security line - I moved to the next one over. 
So I would say no guns of any type for sure. And instead of a full size staff maybe a small wand size one?


----------



## smitch425

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> No play guns for sure. When I went the family in front of me at bag check were storm troopers. They had toy guns that were obvious toys - they were orange - but security said they couldn't let them in with them. They could get them tagged and pick them up at Guest Relations at the end of the night or return them to their car or hotel room themselves. The family chose to have them tagged and pick them up later.
> It really slowed down the security line - I moved to the next one over.
> So I would say no guns of any type for sure. And instead of a full size staff maybe a small wand size one?


That's weird! Several people have taken them to parties already.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

KMH79 said:


> What time did you get in line for pooh and friends? That is my children's main request to see.



I went there around 5:50 and no line had formed.  The CM there said they would start lining up at 6:30 but I could sit on the wall if I wanted to.   I left and checked out Storybook Circus Store to check for my ornament (sold out!) and went right back to Pooh.  By 6:30 there was a decent sized line.   By 7 it was much longer.  



Cluelyss said:


> Did you head right there from Jack & Sally? What time did you get in line to be first?? Thx!!!


.   sort of.  We met Jack and Sally by 5:10.  We went to get some pics by the castle for magic shots and then went to meet Ariel with a FP.  From there my DH took the kids on rides.  I walked to adventure land to get my raspberry lemonade slushy and then to Pooh/Storybook Circus Big top store/Pooh.  I was back there by 6:05.


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyLove2015 said:


> I went there around 5:50 and no line had formed.  The CM there said they would start lining up at 6:30 but I could sit on the wall if I wanted to.   I left and checked out Storybook Circus Store to check for my ornament (sold out!) and went right back to Pooh.  By 6:30 there was a decent sized line.   By 7 it was much longer.
> 
> .   sort of.  We met Jack and Sally by 5:10.  We went to get some pics by the castle for magic shots and then went to meet Ariel with a FP.  From there my DH took the kids on rides.  I walked to adventure land to get my raspberry lemonade slushy and then to Pooh/Storybook Circus Big top store/Pooh.  I was back there by 6:05.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

beesly said:


> 90 minutes?!  Did you at least get all three of them in one picture?



All 3 were in one picture. The lighting was terrible but at least I've got proof that I've seen them together. They were signing autographs and even taking individual pictures that night which is what slowed the line down.

I saw the line again on 9/23 and it was just as long but I heard the CM saying group pictures only so I think Disney realized they needed to speed things up a bit and made that change.

Also - for a little something fun, Abu was taking candy donations in a little box just before the meet and greet with him and Aladdin. It was fun when he'd check the box and there was candy in it. Even more fun when he saw you put the candy in the box - I dumped my trick or treat bag in it (it was only 1/4 full) since I was leaving the next day and didn't want to take it on the plane. He was very excited about that.
Just ask the CM if he's taking candy donations and they'll show you where the box is located if he is.

Oh and I don't think I ever posted about the luggage resolution. It was found in Kentucky and delivered to the resort early the next morning. I called Bell Services at 9am and they had it already so I was set for the rest of the trip.


----------



## Masonsears3

burberryplaid said:


> My DH is a big weather nerd & his gut feeling is that Matthew will turn right. If it hits Florida he feels it won't go further than Miami. Things could always change but he is usually right about that.



Thank you. I hope your husband's right! Lol


----------



## Masonsears3

Have Belle and Gaston had long lines? How has the queen of hearts and tweed less line been lately?


----------



## Flamingomo

FeralCatRogue said:


> Yep theres a poison apple cauldron shot as well.


Where can I get this done? This is awesome..


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Masonsears3 said:


> Have Belle and Gaston had long lines? How has the queen of hearts and tweed less line been lately?


It was long consistently last night.  Easily 30 minutes plus when we walked by at 11.


----------



## Flamingomo

Masonsears3 said:


> Is anyone here going on October 10th or 11th?


We will be there on the 11th. Just me and my youngest. Can't wait.


----------



## megster1123

What's my best move here to get in the J&S line as quickly as possible?  We have a FP for PotC 320p-420p.  Should we exit the ride and lurk around Tortuga Tavern to get our wristband ASAP and then head to the line, or go up to the main gate and get the band there?  It seems like the gate issues bands earlier than the secondary sites have been?  I'd hate to wait for the band at Tortuga and then have a mass of party people that got in early get the jump on the line.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Flamingomo said:


> Where can I get this done? This is awesome..


I got that 2 years ago I am unsure if it still is one of the pics that is done.


----------



## Ashmishgab

Hello everyone I am new to this forum but made an account just so I could ask this specific question: Will Alice in Wonderland and Mad Hatter be available for M&G during the party? I have seen some of you comment that Queen of Hearts and the Tweedles were there but I have my heart set on us getting to see Alice as well because that's the theme of our family costumes. This will be our first MNSSHP and I'm SO EXCITED! Our 18 month old daughter will be Alice, I will be Queen of hearts, hubby is going as Mad Hatter and MIL will be Cheshire


----------



## monique5

Ashmishgab said:


> Hello everyone I am new to this forum but made an account just so I could ask this specific question: Will Alice in Wonderland and Mad Hatter be available for M&G during the party? I have seen some of you comment that Queen of Hearts and the Tweedles were there but I have my heart set on us getting to see Alice as well because that's the theme of our family costumes. This will be our first MNSSHP and I'm SO EXCITED! Our 18 month old daughter will be Alice, I will be Queen of hearts, hubby is going as Mad Hatter and MIL will be Cheshire



Welcome! See Post 1 for list of characters.


----------



## Ashmishgab

monique5 said:


> Welcome! See Post 1 for list of characters.


 
Thank you. I was unsure of whether or not they would definitely be there since this is a hard ticket event. Since this will be our first party I don't know what to expect. I know during normal park hours they have certain times the characters are out and they take breaks but didn't know if during the party they stayed or leave early. I appreciate your reply


----------



## Cluelyss

FeralCatRogue said:


> I got that 2 years ago I am unsure if it still is one of the pics that is done.


They still do it up and down Main Street.


----------



## Cluelyss

Ashmishgab said:


> Thank you. I was unsure of whether or not they would definitely be there since this is a hard ticket event. Since this will be our first party I don't know what to expect. I know during normal park hours they have certain times the characters are out and they take breaks but didn't know if during the party they stayed or leave early. I appreciate your reply


Characters are always subject to change, but they will likely be there every night, and will meet all night. They do take breaks, but they are usually pretty quick.


----------



## monique5

Ashmishgab said:


> Thank you. I was unsure of whether or not they would definitely be there since this is a hard ticket event. Since this will be our first party I don't know what to expect. I know during normal park hours they have certain times the characters are out and they take breaks but didn't know if during the party they stayed or leave early. I appreciate your reply



You're welcome! Post 1 is up to date and updated regularly if something were to change.


----------



## Melissa_E

Flamingomo said:


> We will be there on the 11th. Just me and my youngest. Can't wait.



We're going Oct. 11.  I can't wait.


----------



## Sharongal74

Flamingomo said:


> Where can I get this done? This is awesome..


I got this done by a photographer over by space mountain. No line!


----------



## Sharongal74

Masonsears3 said:


> Have Belle and Gaston had long lines? How has the queen of hearts and tweed less line been lately?


We waited an hour for belle and gaston on September 8th. They take a 15-20 min break.


----------



## snowybelle

Re: the Poison Apple shot... if you miss it at MNSSHP, I got it done (twice!) at Hollywood Studios during regular hours. I was really surprised when it showed up on my MDE!

ETA: (sorry so big!)


----------



## kayteekt

smitch425 said:


> That's weird! Several people have taken them to parties already.



Maybe it just depends on the security CM. DS has a cheap one from the dollar store, maybe we'll bring that one and worst case we'll toss.


----------



## MadMadamMim1

We were there Thurs for our very first MNSSHP. We had been at MK before it opened for breakfast at CRT, stayed until 1, went to the hotel for naps and showers (it was extremely hot) and then headed back at 5:00. We had no interest in Jack & Sally since my DD has never seen NPC. We headed to Pooh but it was still regular Pooh and Tigger until 7. We ran in to meet Rapunzel and Tiana since there was a 10 min wait. We asked the CM there where exactly Cruella was because we weren't sure. After picking up some snacks we were in line for Cruella by 6:30, with only a handful of people ahead of us. By the time she arrived at 7:15 the line was really long. What's irritating is she's not listed in the brochure (as are none of the characters) nor was she on the app, nor was there a sign.  My mother and DH were questioning me that she was even going to be there "are you sure?" before we asked the CM. So if you don't go on message boards I guess you're just SOL which I find ridiculous really. Cruella was awesome though. The first people in line were wearing Dalmatian costumes and she yelled "Bring me those puppies!" When she arrived. 
She asked my daughter if we had a dog and when she said yes asked about his coat, etc.

We caught the 8:00 stage show and the 8:30 parade which were both awesome. That last number of the stage show was really great.

Then I went to get in line for Pooh which was over an hour, they took a 20 min break in that time. Meanwhile my family rode the teacups and Ariel while I saved the spot. Everyone in line was doing the same, holding spots while others did other things.
When Pooh came back it was without Piglet!!! One lady asked the CM if he was coming back and she just said "I don't know. Maybe." three groups got pics taken without Piglet then he came ambling up. I would have been ticked if I'd been one of those groups! (I love me some Piglet)

Then it was time for fireworks which were amazing!

A lot of people were leaving then. We made our way to the hitch hiking ghost pic. No line at all. The people behind us asked what it was for and when we told them hitch hiking ghosts they were like "What!!!" And started screaming up the street for the rest of their group to join them. Again, if you don't read the internet how would you know.



We did Belle  and Gaston then. Line was about 20 mins. They cut the line right at 11.

Got the headless horseman pic on the way out and left at 11:30.

I would definitely say eat ahead of time. We had eaten at 4:00 but DD got hungry and there wasn't much that wasn't treats unless you wanted to go sit down and eat which we didn't want to waste time doing. So she had fruit and a croissant for dinner. 

We didn't trick or treat at all. I thought it a waste of time, she'll be trick or treating at home in a month and I wasn't going to be shoving candy in our suitcases.

All in all we had a great time. Weather was mild, not overly humid when the sun set. It had been brutally hot earlier in the day but the night was very pleasant. Definitely a plan and reasearch is needed! Not enough time to do it all!


----------



## monique5

That's a wrap for September MNSSHP. Tomorrow is the 1st October MNSSHP. We should see a new party map, Party Map will be updated when released.


*REMINDER*
There is a different time for the 1st Boo-to-You Parade and 1st Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular show in October. 
See Post 1.


----------



## lntx

Bring on those October parties!!  Can't wait!!  We'll be there for the party on the 30th (my birthday)!!  Been a bucket list item for many years to be at DW for my birthday and this year it will come true!   And the MNSSHP on my birthday too?  Well, that's just ice cream on my cake!  Hope everyone has a wonderful time at whatever party you're attending!


----------



## sheila14

Does this party give any free cookies like the Christmas one does


----------



## Cluelyss

sheila14 said:


> Does this party give any free cookies like the Christmas one does


The "freebie" at MNSSHP is the Halloween candy.


----------



## monique5

*Mickey Mail Today! Yippee! *

* *
*Can't Stop This Feeling! *


----------



## simnia

megster1123 said:


> What's my best move here to get in the J&S line as quickly as possible?  We have a FP for PotC 320p-420p.  Should we exit the ride and lurk around Tortuga Tavern to get our wristband ASAP and then head to the line, or go up to the main gate and get the band there?  It seems like the gate issues bands earlier than the secondary sites have been?  I'd hate to wait for the band at Tortuga and then have a mass of party people that got in early get the jump on the line.



I'm right there with you.  I would really hate to already be behind just because I'm already in the park.   If anyone is in the know about getting wristbands earlier than 4 when you _are not just entering the park but already in_, please share.  Jack and Sally are our #1 must do pre official party start time.


----------



## Red Scathach

We did the Halloween Party this past Sunday. I loved the show and the amazing fireworks, and the fab parade! Absolutely worth going for those 3 things alone, but boy was it busy and kinda crowded. I would likely not do another type of party like this but very glad I had the experience!


----------



## Iowamomof4

monique5 said:


> *Mickey Mail Today! Yippee! *
> 
> *View attachment 198182 *
> *Can't Stop This Feeling! *



Yippee! Did I hear correctly that the bands are less stiff than they used to be?


----------



## Cluelyss

Iowamomof4 said:


> Yippee! Did I hear correctly that the bands are less stiff than they used to be?


Yes!


----------



## lilkimmyk

Can anyone help?   We have just pulled the trigger and have decided to attend our first MNSSHP!   We can go either Thurs the 20th or Sunday the 23rd.  I have been searching other sites and keep getting conflicting info as to which day might be better to attend crowd wise.  I thought I'd ask the DIS experts for their opinions  

Would a Thurs or a Sun be less crowded? TIA!


----------



## FoxC63

belleincanada said:


> Tuesday, September 13th Review of our very first MNSSHP!
> _*disclaimer - I sincerely apologize for the giant photos. Photobucket was not working with me today when it came to resizing things._​
> Honestly the night was a dream come true. YES, it torrential downpoured from 6:30 till about 11pm and my shoes were waterlogged and we were trudging through water the whole night... we're talking rain so hard that you can't see five feet in front of you. And yes, the first parade was canceled and the fireworks were delayed, and the Hocus Pocus show was maybe a 5min version of the whole show... And we were denied alcohol on our honeymoon at BOG (more on that below) ...But - it was still perfect.
> 
> It was not only my first MNSSHP, but also kind of my first time getting to celebrate Halloween and go trick or treating (at 30 years old). I grew up in a very religious home and we were never allowed to go out on Halloween. So, my brand new hubby and I decided we'd go all out - full costumes and everything! (We did get mistaken a few times for the real characters, and had to politely explain that we weren't allowed to take photos or sign anything.)
> 
> I already cosplay as some of you know, so while I was originally heartbroken that because of rules I wasn't going to get to wear my yellow Belle ballgown, in retrospect I'm SO glad I didn't now, because crowds and because my dress would have gotten completely destroyed in that storm. So, I was village Belle and my husband Arthur was Peter Pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your report.  LOVE LOVE LOVE the photos!!  You are a very beautiful young lady!  Is that a Longaberger basket I see?
> 
> We had been at MK throughout the day already, went home (VGF) around 3ish and got ready, got back to MK around 4:30pm.
> 
> First thing we did was got our SOTMK cards!
> 
> Then, we went for FP+ at ETWB. And it was everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle really is just the greatest Princess.
> 
> 
> 
> After that we went and met more Princesses because I'm 5 years old apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, then we just walked around really and enjoyed the party, enjoyed seeing everyone else dressed up, did a bit of window shopping, checked out where some of the candy stops were, and met up with some friends from home who happened to be visiting Disney at the same time as us. And of course stopped to take a few fun photos in Fantasyland  (Right after this photo a Mom had her kid run up to me with autograph book and camera in hand, and I tried to explain that I wasn't Belle and I couldn't take photos, but you could go meet her next door and ETWB! But, they didn't speak English. It was a bit awkward, especially because there was a CM next to us watching this whole conversation go down and didn't do a thing lol.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 6:30pm, we went for dinner at BOG. Unfortunately it was not the greatest experience, and I think we had really built it up because we hadn't been back in almost two years, and I was going to be dressed as Belle in BOG, and we were newlyweds on our honeymoon. They wouldn't serve us alcohol because even though we did have our government issued IDs, being from Canada, that's not good enough. You have to also have your passport with you, or a photo of your passport on your phone. Apparently, it's a Florida law. But like.... we just got married, and we are clearly in our late twenties/early thirties. And who carries around their passport? I checked the Disney website, and nowhere did it say anything about this law... you'd think with all the international travellers who come to WDW, they'd have this advertised somewhere on Disney's site. And it's fine, it's not like we absolutely needed alcohol - but on our last trip my husband promised the next time we came to BOG, we'd splurge on a nice bottle of champagne to celebrate our marriage, and we couldn't do that. So that was a bit of a let down. The CM who served us wasn't exactly sympathetic about it either, nor did he offer anything to try and make up for it, which again, wasn't necessary, but would have been a nice gesture. We still took the time for some fun photos throughout the castle while we waited for our dinner, and of course got shots with Beast! My phone had died at this point so there's a couple cute photos of us and the Beast together on MM, which we still need to buy.
> 
> When we came back out into the lobby after dinner, we saw everyone huddled in the castle in ponchos so we knew that wasn't a good sign. It was just pouring. At this point we knew we COULD go to Guest Services and see about a refund, or an offer to do another party date, but we kind of just looked at each other and were like 'Welp, this is awful, but being in that line up for over an hour isn't going to be much better, and we're already here, so we may as well have some fun." So that's what we did!
> 
> I had to meet Belle and Gaston but the rain clearly meant no outdoor M&G. So, we hid in Gaston's Tavern to see if the rain would let up. It didn't. But then, a very nice CM whispered to my husband that they may end up doing a meet inside the tavern. So, we waited awhile longer, and they did! They only met for a few minutes but since we were some of the first in line, we got to meet them. Again no photos of this that I have, but there are some great ones on MM once I get around to buying it. It was a fantastic meet and greet. They both loved our costumes and Belle said it was "like looking into a mirror".
> 
> 
> So after that it was still raining and awful, and we were ankle deep in water. So, we switched out our shoes for flip flops, and continued on with the night! We met Snow White, Tinkerbell, and a few others. The Tink meet was adorable. She said she wasn't sure about me because I had the same bow in my hair that Wendy does - but she adored my husband!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have any desire to meet Jack and Sally because I've never seen Nightmare Before Christmas (oh lord please don't kill me! I was just never allowed to watch it growing up and haven't gotten to see it yet), so we were fine missing that M&G, and I wanted to meet some of the others like Cruella and the 7D, but with the rain it was hard to get over to Storybook Circus. We tried to get candy but lines were so long and then rain was coming down so hard, so we said we'd wait on candy till later.
> 
> The rain was very slowly starting to die down around 10:30ish, and the fireworks were delayed because of it. But, we still got to see them and they were awesome! Then we tried to get a spot for the Hocus Pocus show. It kept being delayed because of the rain on the stage. Eventually they came out and did the closing number and peaced. So, we didn't really get to see it, but got a good taste of the show! Then, we tried to get a spot for Boo to You and though it wasn't the greatest spot, and Headless Horseman didn't come out, it was still really fun!
> 
> By the time Boo to You was over there wasn't much time left, I think it was 11:45 or something. So we hightailed it for candy and there were no more lines, anywhere. Having a basket as a prop when you're Belle pays off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it was 11:50pm and we were next to Storybook Circus, and miraculously there was no line for 7D. Not a single person. So we had a great meet with those guys!
> 
> Then it was Midnight! We'd been at MK for the entire day, save a couple hours back at the hotel to get ready. So, we could have stayed for the 12am show for Hocus Pocus, but the crowd was already gathered at the castle and we knew we wouldn't have a great view, and we were both pretty exhausted. We kind of kept looking back at the stage while we were exiting down Main Street to catch glimposes. Hubby and I are planning to find a good copy of it on YouTube and watching it one night at home with popcorn and champagne. I know it won't be the same, but it'll still be fun
> 
> All in all - a fantastic MNSSHP! We're hoping to be back next year.


----------



## likesdisney

What do you think the line up will be for Jack Sparrow after dining at Liberty Tree Tavern at about 330, I'm thinking I'll get out about an hour after give or take.   The 3 pictures I'm most looking forward to are Jack Sparrow, Headless Horseman, and the hitchhiking ghosts.   Getting very excited.  Never been to MNSSHP before.  Want the 3 pictures, see the headless horseman/parade and do some rides especially pirates of the Caribbean.   This next question maybe a bit off topic, but,  I know they sell different holiday themed snacks etc in the shops, but was wondering for a place like Liberty Tree Tavern do they ever change up the desserts or some of the food to a more Halloween theme.


----------



## scrapgal123

If we are already in the park and don't have a ticket, what time do we have to exit?


----------



## mdb78

scrapgal123 said:


> If we are already in the park and don't have a ticket, what time do we have to exit?



Park closes at 7pm for non party guests.


----------



## Red Scathach

scrapgal123 said:


> If we are already in the park and don't have a ticket, what time do we have to exit?



7 pm


----------



## sam_rogers

We went to the 29th September party and I saw someone in the best costume!! There was a gentleman with a long  white beard dressed as sword in the stones merlin when he was heading off to Bermuda! Brilliant!!


----------



## princessfionasmom

lilkimmyk said:


> Can anyone help?   We have just pulled the trigger and have decided to attend our first MNSSHP!   We can go either Thurs the 20th or Sunday the 23rd.  I have been searching other sites and keep getting conflicting info as to which day might be better to attend crowd wise.  I thought I'd ask the DIS experts for their opinions
> 
> Would a Thurs or a Sun be less crowded? TIA!



I don't know which one will be less busy but I'm praying it will be the one on Thurs the 20th - that's the one we are going to.  Hopefully someone else with more experience will chime in with some good advice.  Either way I hope you have a great time!!


----------



## sheila14

I leave in 14 days and I am just looking forward to trick or treat, parade, fireworks, and of course seeing all the decorations. I would like to get some character pics but I certainly do not want to wait in line n miss everything.


----------



## SPAM

sheila14 said:


> I leave in 14 days and I am just looking forward to trick or treat, parade, fireworks, and of course seeing all the decorations. I would like to get some character pics but I certainly do not want to wait in line n miss everything.


I leave in 14 days too! Which party are you going to?


----------



## iona

likesdisney said:


> What do you think the line up will be for Jack Sparrow after dining at Liberty Tree Tavern at about 330, I'm thinking I'll get out about an hour after give or take.   The 3 pictures I'm most looking forward to are Jack Sparrow, Headless Horseman, and the hitchhiking ghosts.   Getting very excited.  Never been to MNSSHP before.  Want the 3 pictures, see the headless horseman/parade and do some rides especially pirates of the Caribbean.



Assuming you're out by 5:30 (and with a 3:30 reservation you should be done long, long before that) I doubt there will even be a line - Jack Sparrow doesn't start meeting until after 7pm.


----------



## RachaelA

simnia said:


> I'm right there with you.  I would really hate to already be behind just because I'm already in the park.   If anyone is in the know about getting wristbands earlier than 4 when you _are not just entering the park but already in_, please share.  Jack and Sally are our #1 must do pre official party start time.


I'm wondering this exactly as well! I don't want to get in early to 'beat the crowds' but then be later getting bands when people in the front are getting them at 3:45 or whatever.


----------



## sheila14

SPAM said:


> I leave in 14 days too! Which party are you going to?


I will be there on Tuesday October 18


----------



## smitch425

A week from right now I'll be somewhere in the middle of KY trying to watch for deer, wrong way drivers and making sure my husband is alert for our long overnight drive to the World. Sooo much to do...


----------



## SPAM

sheila14 said:


> I will be there on Tuesday October 18


I'll be there on the 20th


----------



## BrookieM2001

Our party is TONIGHT!!! Pleeeeeease, don't rain!!


----------



## Pawpsicle

BrookieM2001 said:


> Our party is TONIGHT!!! Pleeeeeease, don't rain!!



Us too!! Doing the anti-rain dance!


----------



## mmackeymouse

Anyone seen the new maps posted anywhere?


----------



## Tia1977

We'll be there the 10th. So excited! It's our 1st MNSSHP! Been trying to keep up with the thread, but I didn't previously save any info on people giving advice for shortest waits to meet Cruella (I feel like I saw some older ones, but can't find them now?). I see a recent post where their wait was about 45mins and they lined up at 6:30 before she came out. Anyone know if we could beat that time by meeting her later in the night? And if so, when? We don't care about the others with mega lines, but she's a must for us since DD is dressing up as her. Lotso and Mickey are our only others musts character wise, and I've read advice for Mickey and how Lotso keeps shorter lines. (But, I'm always open to hear even more advice for Mickey as well) TIA!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Pawpsicle said:


> Us too!! Doing the anti-rain dance!


It POURED last night at the MK.  It started around 6 and got a lot heavier by 8.   We called it a night at 9 when it hadn't stopped.  We missed MSEP I wanted to stay to see if it ran at 11 but my family outvoted me. 

  I hope your party weather is wonderful!!!  We were saying last night that thankfully it wasn't a party night.


----------



## MickeynMinnie

DisneyLove2015 said:


> It POURED last night at the MK.  It started around 6 and got a lot heavier by 8.   We called it a night at 9 when it hadn't stopped.  We missed MSEP I wanted to stay to see if it ran at 11 but my family outvoted me.
> 
> I hope your party weather is wonderful!!!  We were saying last night that thankfully it wasn't a party night.



Did they refund your money? That's horrible that you missed out on it and paid all that money.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

In line for jack and Sally at 415.  Right before the overhang of the little hut.  Starting to rain.


----------



## smitch425

MickeynMinnie said:


> Did they refund your money? That's horrible that you missed out on it and paid all that money.


It wasn't a party night, just a regular night.


----------



## megster1123

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> In line for jack and Sally at 415.  Right before the overhang of the little hut.  Starting to rain.



Were you in the park prior to 4pm? Just wondering what your wristband strategy was. 
Good luck with the rain, hopefully it passes quickly.


----------



## MickeynMinnie

smitch425 said:


> It wasn't a party night, just a regular night.


Ahhhh ok


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

megster1123 said:


> Were you in the park prior to 4pm? Just wondering what your wristband strategy was.
> Good luck with the rain, hopefully it passes quickly.



We meant to be at the gates at 4, we do not have day tickets.  We ended up getting to the gates about 4:10ish and went straight to jack and Sally.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

We had good weather for our party on the 29th, but it started pouring rain right during celebrate the magic before the fireworks on our second party on the 30th. Fireworks were delayed and then were shot off with no warning. We missed the first 5 minutes trying to get over to them. We had gave up by that point and made our way to the stitch and carousel of progress trick or treat to get and eat candy while we were waiting haha!  Thankfully we had already did our magic shots and meets earlier and were just waiting on the fireworks.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So there was some lightning in the area and jack and Sally were delayed until 530.  A CM came around to hand out the pre packaged candy bags as an apology for the delay.

This threw off our 7 dwarves aspirations so we are second group in cruella's line at 620.


----------



## Tiggerette

Sorry for being a little confused about meet and greets. With a party ticket, are there any meet and greets that start prior to 7pm? I understand folks get in line early, but it's not clear to me which characters (if any) are already meeting with ticketed guests. Some posts seem to indicate that that there are meet/greets in advance of 7pm. Thanks for your insights and time.


----------



## RachaelA

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We meant to be at the gates at 4, we do not have day tickets.  We ended up getting to the gates about 4:10ish and went straight to jack and Sally.


How many ahead of you?

I feel like planning j&s is the most stressful part of my trip!


----------



## hippiechicken

Tia1977 said:


> We'll be there the 10th. So excited! It's our 1st MNSSHP! Been trying to keep up with the thread, but I didn't previously save any info on people giving advice for shortest waits to meet Cruella (I feel like I saw some older ones, but can't find them now?). I see a recent post where their wait was about 45mins and they lined up at 6:30 before she came out. Anyone know if we could beat that time by meeting her later in the night? And if so, when? We don't care about the others with mega lines, but she's a must for us since DD is dressing up as her. Lotso and Mickey are our only others musts character wise, and I've read advice for Mickey and how Lotso keeps shorter lines. (But, I'm always open to hear even more advice for Mickey as well) TIA!


I can't help, but wanted to say my daughter and her boyfriend will also be there on the 10th and just want to meet Lotso and Mickey!! They'll be Carl and Ellie.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

RachaelA said:


> How many ahead of you?
> 
> I feel like planning j&s is the most stressful part of my trip!



Once they came out it took half an hour.  Really you should be there as close to 4 as possible and you'll be good.


Cruella out right at 7, in line now for Belle and Gaston.


----------



## Carirae

attain said:


> I had a couple photos not appear as well. It can take up to 24 hours for them to appear. I have never had luck with emailing to find them; however, when I have called the photopass number they have usually found the pictures. I had some from Friday that could not be found. It really helps them if you can tell them the location, date, and time of the pictures. Unfortunately, they were unable to find a couple of the pictures from Friday (they are on my phone, but not on the photopass), but they were able to add the poison apple to a picture so I didn't look weird with my hand out in front of me! I suggest calling and speaking to someone. Good luck!



Thanks for the tip! Despite emailing them exact info AND including the "normal" photo that was taken at the same photo spot only seconds before the headless horseman one, I got an email today (exactly 1 week since photo was taken) telling me after an "exhaustive" search, they couldn't find it.  I'm pretty angry about this because we waited in a very long line and the photographer didn't seem to be doing a great job, anyways (our "normal" photo was completely off center, photog wasn't friendly at all, really rushed everyone, was taking photos of people with other random people in the background doing weird things, etc). I might try calling them tomorrow to see what they can do.


----------



## Cluelyss

Tiggerette said:


> Sorry for being a little confused about meet and greets. With a party ticket, are there any meet and greets that start prior to 7pm? I understand folks get in line early, but it's not clear to me which characters (if any) are already meeting with ticketed guests. Some posts seem to indicate that that there are meet/greets in advance of 7pm. Thanks for your insights and time.


Jack and Sally start meeting around 5 and the 7 dwarfs around 6:20. Not, however, that these are not open to day guests, and you must have your party wristband on prior to lining up. The rest start at 7 or a little later.


----------



## attain

Carirae said:


> Thanks for the tip! Despite emailing them exact info AND including the "normal" photo that was taken at the same photo spot only seconds before the headless horseman one, I got an email today (exactly 1 week since photo was taken) telling me after an "exhaustive" search, they couldn't find it.  I'm pretty angry about this because we waited in a very long line and the photographer didn't seem to be doing a great job, anyways (our "normal" photo was completely off center, photog wasn't friendly at all, really rushed everyone, was taking photos of people with other random people in the background doing weird things, etc). I might try calling them tomorrow to see what they can do.


Yes, do call. They have several ways of searching and will do so while on the phone with you. Good luck and sending you pixie dust!


----------



## TinkOhio

My DD and I will be attending the party on the 11th and can't wait!  I will be in Florida for a couple of days, and she is a freshman at a college in the area.  I am "kidnapping" her after class and returning her before her class the next morning.  Neither of us have been to the party before, but it has been on our bucket list for years!!  We hope to be on property at around 3 and grab a quick bite so that we are at the MK by 4.  I'm sure this has been answered before, but will we need to do anything but scan our magic bands to get in?  I am staying on property, and our tickets have been added to my MDE account.  I listed her as a member of my travel party, so she will have a magic band, too.  Also, is there a complete listing of the special photo opportunities anywhere?  I'm sure she will want to hit some rides, but are there any special things that an 18 year old Disney fan shouldn't miss?  We will definitely watch the parade.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Ericthered

megster1123 said:


> Were you in the park prior to 4pm? Just wondering what your wristband strategy was.
> Good luck with the rain, hopefully it passes quickly.


We were the first group in line at Fantasy Faire and got our wrist bands at 4. I ran to Jack and Sally and had about 20 to 25 people in front of me. They  said that they got  in the front gate at 350 and were given wrist bands. They came out about 5:20 and we were done at 5:40. Made it to the dwarves kind of long line. They came out at 620 and the line moved  quick. We were done about 7 ish. My wifleft us to stand in line for Alice and mad hatter . We ran there  and the kids hit Alice while I stood in line for the queen of hearts  and tweedles. We made it through there line just before there first break .  We were done with all about 730 to 745. Hope this helps everyone, because this thread helped me .


----------



## Wackdawg

Has Cruella still been coming out late or at 7pm party time start. Just trying to keep track for our own strategy.


----------



## scrappingbuckeye

Carirae said:


> Thanks for the tip! Despite emailing them exact info AND including the "normal" photo that was taken at the same photo spot only seconds before the headless horseman one, I got an email today (exactly 1 week since photo was taken) telling me after an "exhaustive" search, they couldn't find it.  I'm pretty angry about this because we waited in a very long line and the photographer didn't seem to be doing a great job, anyways (our "normal" photo was completely off center, photog wasn't friendly at all, really rushed everyone, was taking photos of people with other random people in the background doing weird things, etc). I might try calling them tomorrow to see what they can do.



I've never had much luck with just e-mailing them.  Calling has always worked for me.


----------



## ammag

Last night's party was great for us though we completely ditched our touring plan with the rain shutting down two of the three attractions we wanted to hit before 6. We stayed away from most of the party activities since this was our only park day and I was surprised that it was quite crowded in fantasyland until the fireworks. Nothing unmanageable but I was there during wishes a few years ago and I think there were 20 people total LOL. We saw poison apple steins at gas tons and Friars, no zero popcorn buckets we could see anywhere. Actually didn't even see people walking around with the Mickey ones either? The second parade was great the horseman rode even though it had rained a teeny bit about 30 min before? We sat in the ADA section with my scooter but the line was only 1-2 deep in front of the castle at 11:20. On a personal note I had a severe headache from 9 am-10pm and that made the evening tough to handle. I was on ever medication possible to help so just kept going. Hoping today is better, in hindsight I should have gone to first aid and laid down for half an hour or so it might have helped.  Small world went down afterwards waited about 25 min (!) I think I heard someone got sick or somehitng fell into the water? We decided to go back Tuesday morning before Epcot  so all in all going to the party and ignoring most of the party was a success, even Peter Pan was about 20 min posted wait at one point!


----------



## Lulubelle17

Ok, don't mean to start panicking, but Matthew is getting closer and our party is on 10/07. Just hoping we don't get drenched and the party shut down. I'm also worried about the drive to Orlando if it rains bad. Just venting my anxiety, nothing anybody can do about it!


----------



## skuttle

Lulubelle17 said:


> Ok, don't mean to start panicking, but Matthew is getting closer and our party is on 10/07. Just hoping we don't get drenched and the party shut down. I'm also worried about the drive to Orlando if it rains bad. Just venting my anxiety, nothing anybody can do about it!



My party is the 6th so I've been watching too. The last projected path I saw from yesterday  has it more to the east of the Bahamas. Hopefully it keeps that up and maybe we'll just get some of the very outer bands, if anything. It shouldn't be too bad as of now!


----------



## Lulubelle17

skuttle said:


> My party is the 6th so I've been watching too. The last projected path I saw from yesterday  has it more to the east of the Bahamas. Hopefully it keeps that up and maybe we'll just get some of the very outer bands, if anything. It shouldn't be too bad as of now!



I love your spirit, I'll keep my fingers crossed that we don't get a pool party!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Wackdawg said:


> Has Cruella still been coming out late or at 7pm party time start. Just trying to keep track for our own strategy.



7:02 last night.  Line only about 6 groups until 6:40, then it quickly built up.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So last night my big strategy for doing 50 million things took a hit due to the storm delay for Jack and Sally the schedule got thrown off.

Jack and Sally didn't come out until 5:30.  We met them at 6. 

The dwarves line was really long looking so we just decided to sit and wait for Cruella.  We were third group in line at 6:20.  The line really didn't get long at all until 6:40.  She came out right at 7.  We met her then got some candy and headed to Gaston and Belle.  We had met them last party, but I think they are the best interaction of the party so we wanted to do it again.  They are a rough meet, however.  They go on 15 minute breaks and it is really tough to avoid a break, I think unless you get in line for them before 7 it will be impossible to avoid a break, since their line stays steadily long.  We were able to get the poison apple photopass shot at Gaston's Tavern.

Due to that long wait, we missed out on the first parade.  We headed to Tomorrowland and did TTA for a break.  Then we waited about 10 minutes for Lotso because he went on break a few groups before us.  Buzz's line was short at that time too.

We did some more trick or treating and went to Adventureland.  We had a 20ish wait for Tarzan's group.  They can be a bit tricky, Terk (the ape) takes frequent breaks and is gone for about 5-10 minutes while the line keeps meeting.  So you might miss her.  Tarzan and Jane also do breaks and I believe Terk meets alone at that time.  We were lucky enough to get all 3. 

We did more trick or treating along the way and walked onto POTC. 

Next we decided we could skip the fireworks because we saw them last party so we met Tiana and Rapunzel with no wait, then headed to HM.  We were able to walk on, but right after the fireworks people flood that ride.  The wait time was up to half an hour with the line out the door when we got off. 

I really wanted a ride on Peter Pan but that line stayed consistently at 20-25 minutes whenever we checked. 

After HM we headed for a parade spot.  We went right to the very start of the parade in Frontierland and sat by the path by the water so we could make a quick getaway.  The horseman rode even though it had been misting rain for about a half hour. 

We quickly headed to Peter Pan but it was still a 20 minute wait. 

*Here is a good tip*...save trick or treating until the last 15 minutes of the party if you can.  We went through 3 lines at this time and the candy attendants just dumped candy in our bags.  Earlier in the party we'd only been getting a few pieces, so I think if you wait until the end you can fill up a bag in just a few candy stops. 

I really like Philharmagic and we aren't going back to Disney for a long time, so I chose to watch that at midnight instead of the Hocus Pocus show, which we had seen at our last party.  We still got to hear the 'I put a spell on you' song as we walked out, which was good.  We were able to get a photopass picture in front of the partner's statue with the show going on behind us on our way out.

Overall, I enjoyed the party but our first one was so much better because of how empty it was.  The crowds last night were not horrible by any means, just a lot more people than were at our Sunday Sept 11.  For example, at that party Jafar had a line of about 3 groups.  We swung by at approximately the same time this party and he had at least 20 groups. 

The storm delay for Jack and Sally did throw us off, I think we would have been able to get the Dwarves if it had not been for that. 

Anyone have any questions?


----------



## RachaelA

I think we are going to have to plan to get out party bands up front if they keep starting early there but waiting until 4 inside the park...


----------



## smitch425

RachaelA said:


> I think we are going to have to plan to get out party bands up front if they keep starting early there but waiting until 4 inside the park...


I'm trying to figure this out, too. We may go ahead and arrive early to try to meet Jasmine and Aladdin together first, though. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## richkaryn

lntx said:


> Bring on those October parties!!  Can't wait!!  We'll be there for the party on the 30th (my birthday)!!  Been a bucket list item for many years to be at DW for my birthday and this year it will come true!   And the MNSSHP on my birthday too?  Well, that's just ice cream on my cake!  Hope everyone has a wonderful time at whatever party you're attending!


Same here-- WDW for my bday (Oct 9th) has been a dream of mine forever and this year it's coming true!!
Hope you enjoy your WDW bday as much as I know I will mine!


----------



## Smarra17

Hurricane Matthew is scaring me! We have tickets for October 7th party which is my birthday and I really am nervous that it will be a wash out. Going to have to play it by ear and keep hoping that Matthew will stay far enough out to sea.


----------



## Lulubelle17

Now, I'm wondering, there are only 2 sold out parties this year, so far. Does it mean that there are less people going or does it mean that they just increased the number of tickets available? How busy has it been so far for non sold out parties? I went on Halloween night last year, and lines were not long, 7DMT aside. But I've been reading about long lines for rides this year.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Hi Everyone...

I've got tickets for the 16th and this will be my first MNSSHP @ WDW but I've done the Halloween party @ DL. When I did MVMCP a few years ago a lot of the restaurants were closed including CHH. Is this the same case with the Halloween party? DL also shut down many restaurants for the event as well. Just trying to get some fresh info from those who've been at the party this year so I can plan my evening accordingly. Thanks


----------



## vinotinto

Smarra17 said:


> Hurricane Matthew is scaring me! We have tickets for October 7th party which is my birthday and I really am nervous that it will be a wash out. Going to have to play it by ear and keep hoping that Matthew will stay far enough out to sea.


We have tickets for Oct 6th, and it looks like we're bringing ponchos and rain boots. Wednesday, Oct 5 through Friday, Oct 7th looks the worst for now.

Edit to add: Does anyone else think it' s waaaay too early for Florida's governor to be calling a state of emergency?
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/weat...cane-matthew-moving-north-20161003-story.html


----------



## smitch425

DIS_MIKE said:


> Hi Everyone...
> 
> I've got tickets for the 16th and this will be my first MNSSHP @ WDW but I've done the Halloween party @ DL. When I did MVMCP a few years ago a lot of the restaurants were closed including CHH. Is this the same case with the Halloween party? DL also shut down many restaurants for the event as well. Just trying to get some fresh info from those who've been at the party this year so I can plan my evening accordingly. Thanks


Restaurants and times are in post 1.


----------



## chupacabra

Lulubelle17 said:


> Now, I'm wondering, there are only 2 sold out parties this year, so far. Does it mean that there are less people going or does it mean that they just increased the number of tickets available? How busy has it been so far for non sold out parties? I went on Halloween night last year, and lines were not long, 7DMT aside. But I've been reading about long lines for rides this year.



I was at the oct 3rd party last yr and we went to last nights oct 2nd party both were on a sunday and it was night and day for me. Last yr seemed like there were a lot less people than last night. Maybe I was just constantly in the wrong place at the wrong time but there were times it was more crowded in frontierland and fantasyland than midday the day before and that was on the 45th anniversary day. Thats just my opinion because it sounds like some people on here had no issues last night with crowds. Overall it was an ok experience but i would almost guarantee they are selling more tickets than previous yrs. We have tickets for the 6th also so maybe it will be less crowded with the threat of a hurricane.


----------



## mdb78

DIS_MIKE said:


> Hi Everyone...
> 
> I've got tickets for the 16th and this will be my first MNSSHP @ WDW but I've done the Halloween party @ DL. When I did MVMCP a few years ago a lot of the restaurants were closed including CHH. Is this the same case with the Halloween party? DL also shut down many restaurants for the event as well. Just trying to get some fresh info from those who've been at the party this year so I can plan my evening accordingly. Thanks



We have tickets for the 16th too and it's our first party (can't wait!).  

The first post of this thread Has a list of what dining is open during mnsshp.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

mdb78 said:


> We have tickets for the 16th too and it's our first party (can't wait!).
> 
> The first post of this thread Has a list of what dining is open during mnsshp.


That's awesome and I can't wait either. Thanks



smitch425 said:


> Restaurants and times are in post 1.


Now that makes sense. And Page 1 answered all of my questions. Thank you.


----------



## skuttle

vinotinto said:


> We have tickets for Oct 6th, and it looks like we're bringing ponchos and rain boots. Wednesday, Oct 5 through Friday, Oct 7th looks the worst for now.
> 
> Edit to add: Does anyone else think it' s waaaay too early for Florida's governor to be calling a state of emergency?
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/weat...cane-matthew-moving-north-20161003-story.html



We have tickets for the same night too. I was feeling positive this morning because the cone had shifted off if Florida, but now it's moved again for the worse! Ugh!


----------



## monique5

DIS_MIKE said:


> Hi Everyone...
> 
> I've got tickets for the 16th and this will be my first MNSSHP @ WDW but I've done the Halloween party @ DL. When I did MVMCP a few years ago a lot of the restaurants were closed including CHH. Is this the same case with the Halloween party? DL also shut down many restaurants for the event as well. Just trying to get some fresh info from those who've been at the party this year so I can plan my evening accordingly. Thanks



Hi! See Post 1 for TS and CS info, times and locations are included. See Dining!


----------



## disneynp

richkaryn said:


> Same here-- WDW for my bday (Oct 9th) has been a dream of mine forever and this year it's coming true!!
> Hope you enjoy your WDW bday as much as I know I will mine!


Omg my bday is o Tiber 9th as well and I'm going to the party on the 10th


----------



## missnic

skuttle said:


> We have tickets for the same night too. I was feeling positive this morning because the cone had shifted off if Florida, but now it's moved again for the worse! Ugh!



We have tickets for Thursday as well. I'm keeping a very close eye on the storm, but I'm not worried yet. Yet. lol However, it does seem to keep tracking west  I'm more concerned about my own house (Jax) and being away from it during a storm than I am about it hitting Orlando. 
I'm just hoping it isn't a total wash out. I can deal with a bit of rain. As long as the parade is still a go!


----------



## skuttle

missnic said:


> We have tickets for Thursday as well. I'm keeping a very close eye on the storm, but I'm not worried yet. Yet. lol However, it does seem to keep tracking west  I'm more concerned about my own house (Jax) and being away from it during a storm than I am about it hitting Orlando.
> I'm just hoping it isn't a total wash out. I can deal with a bit of rain. As long as the parade is still a go!



I sure hope your home stays safe!  That's definitely more important!  

But I agree, rain is ok, but I still want the parade and fireworks! We are only there for the weekend too. Starting to think if we may need to do party on Sunday and miss and extra day of work and school!


----------



## Uconnyankee12

chupacabra said:


> I was at the oct 3rd party last yr and we went to last nights oct 2nd party both were on a sunday and it was night and day for me. Last yr seemed like there were a lot less people than last night. Maybe I was just constantly in the wrong place at the wrong time but there were times it was more crowded in frontierland and fantasyland than midday the day before and that was on the 45th anniversary day. Thats just my opinion because it sounds like some people on here had no issues last night with crowds. Overall it was an ok experience but i would almost guarantee they are selling more tickets than previous yrs. We have tickets for the 6th also so maybe it will be less crowded with the threat of a hurricane.


We attended last Sunday's party (September 25) and Thursday's party as well.  More of a crowd on Sunday with much less on Thursday.  A CM at mad tea party said WDW offers alternative tickets on Sunday's for the rain out parties.  Maybe that's why the past 2 Sunday's were more crowded.


----------



## sheila14

Uconnyankee12 said:


> We attended last Sunday's party (September 25) and Thursday's party as well.  More of a crowd on Sunday with much less on Thursday.  A CM at mad tea party said WDW offers alternative tickets on Sunday's for the rain out parties.  Maybe that's why the past 2 Sunday's were more crowded.


Why is the MNSSHP temporarily closed right now???


----------



## Number Six

sheila14 said:


> Why is the MNSSHP temporarily closed right now???



I didn't think there was a party tonight?


----------



## smitch425

sheila14 said:


> Why is the MNSSHP temporarily closed right now???


Tonight is not a party night


----------



## beesly

We were also at last night's party and I abandoned my plan early on. We had a 4:00pm ADR at BOG and I'd hoped to be out by 4:45 to line up for the Dwarfs, but it was after 5 when we got out (which at least kept us out of the rain) and we still had to get our party bands, so we headed to Fantasy Faire. My DD didn't want to try the line for the Dwarfs at that point but wanted to see Philharmagic, so we did that next with no wait, used our last FP for 7DMT, waited about 10 minutes for Enchanted Tales, and then got in line for Pooh and friends around 6:50.

We were too late to make the 7:00 meeting time for Pooh, but we were the third party for the 8:00 meet (our pictures were taken at 8:05). Around 7:30, my DD got restless and wanted to leave. I was going to go ahead and go, but the people around us in line kindly offered to hold our spot for a few minutes while I took my DD to grab some ice cream from Storybook. In the five minutes that took, the line moved and the CM almost didn't let us back in but finally decided to allow us to go back to our place. I'm so glad we waited and were allowed back in line because we got some great photos.

We did some trick or treating and then headed for Belle and Gaston at about 8:30. The CM told us they'd be taking a break soon so we went and had our photo taken in front of Under the Sea. We went back and got in line at 8:40, meeting Belle and Gaston at 9:20. As others have noted, this was a great interaction.

We rode HM next but I almost wish we would have skipped it. The CMs were clearly stressed and just trying to move crowds through the ride when we got on, and the interactive parts of the standby queue were roped off. The ride also stopped three times. I like the ride but I had the impression it was cooler during the parties, and that just wasn't the case for us.

We saw Hallowishes and part of the second parade - they were great and I wish I would have prioritized getting a spot to watch the entire parade. Instead, my DD wanted to trick or treat and we rode the PeopleMover and Buzz before heading to the parade.

The highlight of our night was meeting Mike and Sulley at their dance party in Tomorrowland, since we were dressed as them. We got great reactions from them and the other CMs working the dance party.

We headed out of the park just before midnight, grabbing our SotMK cards and stopping for a Headless Horseman photo on the way out.

Overall, we had a good time but didn't accomplish nearly as much as I'd hoped (but I was really impressed that my DD stuck it out till midnight!).


----------



## FoxC63

mmackeymouse said:


> Anyone seen the new maps posted anywhere?



I've been wondering about them too.  Anyone comment on the new maps?


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Once they came out it took half an hour.  Really you should be there as close to 4 as possible and you'll be good.
> 
> 
> Cruella out right at 7, in line now for Belle and Gaston.



Since you attended two parties, which was your favorite night?  Where you able to purchase things on your wish list?


----------



## Cynister

Finally finished!


----------



## FoxC63

Cynister said:


> Finally finished!
> View attachment 198642



I'm at a loss ... I can't chose which one I like the most!  TOOOOOO AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## garthbarth1

FoxC63 said:


> I've been wondering about them too.  Anyone comment on the new maps?


I have the map from this past Sundays party, Oct 2. Looks like all the info is the same as Sept, other than the parade times changing by 15 minutes...what would you like to know


----------



## monique5

sheila14 said:


> Why is the MNSSHP temporarily closed right now???



As others posted, no party tonight, see Post 1 for party dates.


----------



## monique5

garthbarth1 said:


> I have the map from this past Sundays party, Oct 2. Looks like all the info is the same as Sept, other than the parade times changing by 15 minutes...what would you like to know



Typically a new map is released with the new times.


----------



## monique5

Cynister said:


> Finally finished!
> View attachment 198642



Totally AWESOME!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> I've been wondering about them too.  Anyone comment on the new maps?



Haven't seen anything.


----------



## Masonsears3

Does anyone know how long this hurricane is supposed to stick around and when it would hit if it makes landfall? We're heading down by train from the 8th to the 12th. I'm nervous about the parties and the train ride during a hurricane.


----------



## skuttle

Masonsears3 said:


> Does anyone know how long this hurricane is supposed to stick around and when it would hit if it makes landfall? We're heading down by train from the 8th to the 12th. I'm nervous about the parties and the train ride during a hurricane.



Hurricanes generally move through quickly, but depending on the size the effects may be felt longer. Your party should be fine.  Not sure where you are traveling from.

My party is Thursday, which isn't looking good at all.


----------



## lntx

richkaryn said:


> Same here-- WDW for my bday (Oct 9th) has been a dream of mine forever and this year it's coming true!!
> Hope you enjoy your WDW bday as much as I know I will mine!




That's awesome!  Wishing you a very happy WDW birthday as well!!


----------



## monique5

*UPDATE*

MNSSHP October Map Added to Post 1. 

@yulilin3 - Thanks for all the info!
@FoxC63 - There is a new map.


----------



## Shroog

We did the Fri. Sept 30th party.  Our first MNSSHP and we loved it!!  

We got there at 3:30, and they let us in around 3:50-3:55.  We got a picture right up front between the 2 pumpkins, then planned on taking the bypass to get our bag and treats, but they closed it because of lightning.  So, up Main St we went and headed back to our 1st FP, which was Rapunzel/Tiana.  We had been to MK twice prior to Friday, so hit everything else, but didn't get them yet or Cinderella/Aurora.  After R/T, we headed to Cinderella/Aurora, but the wait was about 30 minutes.  We had a FP for up to 5 people given to us at Animal Kingdom a few days before, so I though I'd try and see if they would let us use it here.  They did!!  Yay, because my daughter was Cinderella (in ball gown), and I was maid Cinderella, and my DH was Prince Charming, so we really wanted a pic with Cinderella.  

After that we used our 7DMT FP, and then headed to the 7 Dwarfs line, at about 5:05.  We were about the 9th family in line.  My DH and MIL went to get some food to bring back and eat in line, while my BIL took my nephew to ride Barnstormer.  There was no problem leaving the line and coming back, etc.  The Dwarfs came out about right at 6:15pm.  We were done with them at about 6:35 and then took the kids on Dumbo and Tea Cups.  

It was 7pm when we were done with that and headed back to Storybook Circus to hit the ToT lines back there.  We then headed to Frontierland, hitting ToT lines as we went.  The lines were long, but they moved quickly.  We lined up for the 1st parade at about 7:55, in Frontierland, right where the parade starts.  Took the kids ToT at Tom Sawyer and Splash Mountain, both of which were very short lines.  Noticed Splash Mtn was only 5 minutes (it was a walk on), so grabbed my DD and hit that real quick.  My husband and BIL ran over to ride it too when they heard it was short, and they were the only ones on their boat.  Made it back with the rest of the family just in time to watch the parade, which was awesome!!  

Made a mad dash to Capt. Jack as soon as the parade ended.  We got in line at 8:50, and he came out at 9pm.  We met him at 9:30, and then headed to the Hub for Hallowishes.  Found a grassy spot in front of the Ice Cream Parlor.  There were a few people there, but still plenty of room.  While my MIL waited there, my DH, DD and I grabbed some photopass pictures in front of the castle, and the ghost dancing magic shot was there too.  I then went to get ice cream (long line), made it out to see end of Celebrate the Magic, and it started to rain pretty heavily.  We put ponchos on and stayed put, and when the rain quit, they started Hallowishes right away, at about 10:45pm.  It was fantastic!!!!!

After Hallowishes we headed to Tomorrowland and hit some ToT stations.  The one back by Space Mtn, was very short, so we hit that twice, then my DH and BIL decided to hit it a 3rd time, then went around a 4th time.  The 4th time, the girls said "You guys have been through a few times, we can only give you one piece of candy...Just kidding, here you go", and proceeded to give them the handful of candy.  lol  Big kids!

At about 11:30, my 6 year old DD (which was still awake by the way, after a long day of swimming and party), wanted to ride 7DMT again.  It showed a 30 minute wait, but ended up being about 20 minutes.  By the time we got out, it was a little after midnight, so we ran to catch the rest of Hocus Pocus show, which was great, and then made our way to the exit.

A couple other notes-saw the Cinderella popcorn bucket in only one spot-up in front, on the way out, right in front of City Hall.  Saw the Vampire Mickey one in multiple places.  We saw many CM's checking for wristbands once 7pm hit.  And, they wouldn't let anyone without a wristband in the stores, or on rides, etc.  After 8pm or so, when I started really looking, I didn't see anyone without a wristband.  We were also worried about going on a Fri night, but did not think it was too crowded or anything.  I don't think it sold out-at least it wasn't sold out yet when we were headed in.  In fact, the 7 Dwarfs line looked shorter than I thought it would be.  And, just before 7pm, when we were at the Tea Cups, I checked the line for Tweedles/Queen, and there was only about 10-11 people in line.  I thought that line would be longer too.  We only hit  my DD's priorities though-which were the 7 Dwarfs and Capt. Jack.  5 hours really is not enough party time!  

We loved the party a lot, and I think I would go back again, as long as the price doesn't go up too much!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> Since you attended two parties, which was your favorite night?  Where you able to purchase things on your wish list?



We didn't want any Halloween merchandise so we never even really looked.

Definitely the first party on Sept 11.  While we had fun last Sunday, it was a lot more crowded.  Now that I've had time to reflect, I have to say that I'd probably be willing to pay a lot more for an empty party.  It just makes such a huge difference.  It sucks too that the parties are so up and down, there is no way to game the system and guarantee yourself one of the empty parties.  

Being able to do all the special party events and not have to choose 5 or so things is just so nice.  I think this was the difference in our nights:

First Party (empty) where we started at 4:15 pm:
parade with a maybe 10 minute wait
Hallowishes where we got a spot to sit as it was starting
Belle and Gaston
Jack and Sally
Queen of Hearts
dinner at Casey's
Merida
Donald/Daisy/Minnie
Jafar
Jack Sparrow
Queen of Hearts with Tweedles
Snow White
Alice and Mad Hatter
4 bags of candy
Peter Pan
Haunted Mansion
last Hocus Pocus show

13 party specific things (I counted HM as party specific since there are a few extras)
and 4 non-party specific things


Second Party (not sold out but busy) where we started at 4:15 pm:
Jack and Sally
Cruella
Belle and Gaston
second parade lined up half an hour in advance
Tarzan, Jane and Terk
Lotso
TTA
POTC
HM
Rapunzel and Tiana
3.5 bags of candy
Philharmagic

8 party specific things
4 non-party specific things

So...unless I'm forgetting things at the emptier party we did 5 more party specific events.  

Now I'm trying to figure out how many party specific things there are on each night....

Boo to You, Hallowishes, Hocus Pocus, Monsters Inc Dance Party, Cadaver Dans, trick or treating, special magic shots (should I count those?), 7 Dwarves, Jack and Sally, Lotso, Jafar, Queen of Hearts/Tweedles, Belle/Gaston, Tarzan group, Jack Sparrow, Donald/Daisy/Minnie, Jasmine/Gene, Aladdin/Abu, Pooh group, Alice/Mad Hatter, and Mickey.

So that is 21 party specific things counting each character meet.  

So empty party I did a decent amount of more party specific things.


----------



## skuttle

For people with tickets for Thursday or Friday, has anyone contacted Disney re the hurricane and possible impact?  I'm stressing out, not sure what to do!


----------



## chupacabra

skuttle said:


> For people with tickets for Thursday or Friday, has anyone contacted Disney re the hurricane and possible impact?  I'm stressing out, not sure what to do!


Im starting to worry also we have thirsday tickets and not $ure what to do...


----------



## Cluelyss

Any tips for the best time to meet Jack Sparrow? KTP recommends meeting him after the first parade for the shortest wait (as @Shroog did) - so is 40 minutes what we should expect? Our plan was to line up around 6:30 - would that be better or worse? He and the Tweedles are our priority meets that night, and planned to hit them at the end of the party. Any suggestions?


----------



## skuttle

chupacabra said:


> Im starting to worry also we have thirsday tickets and not $ure what to do...



Our tickets are for Thursday as well.


----------



## missnic

The 11am update for Matthew has him slightly to the east. Here's hoping he keeps moving that way!


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

MadMadamMim1 said:


> We were there Thurs for our very first MNSSHP. We had been at MK before it opened for breakfast at CRT, stayed until 1, went to the hotel for naps and showers (it was extremely hot) and then headed back at 5:00. We had no interest in Jack & Sally since my DD has never seen NPC. We headed to Pooh but it was still regular Pooh and Tigger until 7. We ran in to meet Rapunzel and Tiana since there was a 10 min wait. We asked the CM there where exactly Cruella was because we weren't sure. After picking up some snacks we were in line for Cruella by 6:30, with only a handful of people ahead of us. By the time she arrived at 7:15 the line was really long. What's irritating is she's not listed in the brochure (as are none of the characters) nor was she on the app, nor was there a sign.  My mother and DH were questioning me that she was even going to be there "are you sure?" before we asked the CM. So if you don't go on message boards I guess you're just SOL which I find ridiculous really.
> 
> A lot of people were leaving then. We made our way to the hitch hiking ghost pic. No line at all. The people behind us asked what it was for and when we told them hitch hiking ghosts they were like "What!!!" And started screaming up the street for the rest of their group to join them. Again, if you don't read the internet how would you know.



We went to the first party this year and felt the same about you.  If we hadn't gone on the message boards we would have missed a lot.  I don't know why Disney doesn't list the characters that are meeting and where.  I sent Disney a comment that they should have had that info on the maps.  And if that info changes then they should have a sheet of characters available when you enter.  I think for the cost they should let us know what is available. We really did have a great time but definitely didn't have enough time.


----------



## sarahann77

I'll be going solo in a few weeks.  Do all of the party specific characters have a photopass photographer? Or handler that can help with photos?


----------



## Shroog

Cluelyss said:


> Any tips for the best time to meet Jack Sparrow? KTP recommends meeting him after the first parade for the shortest wait (as @Shroog did) - so is 40 minutes what we should expect? Our plan was to line up around 6:30 - would that be better or worse? He and the Tweedles are our priority meets that night, and planned to hit them at the end of the party. Any suggestions?[/QUOTE
> 
> That's why we went after the 1st parade, because of Kenny's advice.  I actually thought the line would be a little shorter than it was, but oh well.  I mean, we basically ran there after the parade.  lol  We thought about going before 7pm, but then realized we couldn't plan on that, because we were going to hit the 7 Dwarfs first.  From looking at the other lines before 7pm (we looked at Tweedles/Queen and looked at Cruella too), they didn't seem too bad, that night at least, so I'm thinking maybe lining up for capt Jack around 6:30pm, might not be bad either.  Although I have heard he is sometimes fashionably late!  lol


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Cluelyss said:


> Any tips for the best time to meet Jack Sparrow? KTP recommends meeting him after the first parade for the shortest wait (as @Shroog did) - so is 40 minutes what we should expect? Our plan was to line up around 6:30 - would that be better or worse? He and the Tweedles are our priority meets that night, and planned to hit them at the end of the party. Any suggestions?



Jack is a tough one.  Lots of people say he usually arrives later than 7.  You might be better off getting in line for the tweedles around 20 till 7 and then hitting jack.  It does seem his line is shorter when he's on break, since people can't see him and don't know why others are in line.

Sorry I can't be more helpful with jack.  If it were me, I'd line up early for tweedles then just go to jack.  Line might be long but at least you'll have your two priorities done.



sarahann77 said:


> I'll be going solo in a few weeks.  Do all of the party specific characters have a photopass photographer? Or handler that can help with photos?



Most have photo pass.  If no photo pass, there will be a handler who can take pictures.


----------



## Cluelyss

sarahann77 said:


> I'll be going solo in a few weeks.  Do all of the party specific characters have a photopass photographer? Or handler that can help with photos?


I believe only the Tarzan M&G is without a photographer.


----------



## Cluelyss

Thanks @OhioStateBuckeye  and @Shroog for the tips on Jack. We will be eating at SC before the party, so that's why I had hoped to get him out of the way when we were in the vicinity, but we also plan to watch the first parade from Frontierland, so may just try to catch him right after as recommended. Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## casnider

Following because we have tickets for Thursday night as well.


----------



## skuttle

I wonder if they would offer tickets for Friday (if storm is gone) or Sunday.  

ETA just remembered no party Sunday.


----------



## krissym01

Anyone planning on attending the Oct. 18 party?  Wondering how crowded I can expect it to be.


----------



## garthbarth1

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Jack is a tough one.  Lots of people say he usually arrives later than 7.  You might be better off getting in line for the tweedles around 20 till 7 and then hitting jack.  It does seem his line is shorter when he's on break, since people can't see him and don't know why others are in line.
> 
> Sorry I can't be more helpful with jack.  If it were me, I'd line up early for tweedles then just go to jack.  Line might be long but at least you'll have your two priorities done.
> 
> 
> 
> Most have photo pass.  If no photo pass, there will be a handler who can take pictures.


We got in line for Jack at 7:15 and waited about 20 minutes


----------



## Cluelyss

garthbarth1 said:


> We got in line for Jack at 7:15 and waited about 20 minutes


Great news! How crowded was your party?


----------



## garthbarth1

HI All! We were at the Party this past Sunday Oct 2.  This was our 10th Halloween party, so we feel a little bit like professionals hahahah!!
Ok...here is the low down on our experience!

Entered the park at 3:50 (stayed at the resort all day hanging out and packing bc the ME was picking us up at 5:15 the next morning. Ouch!)
Entered the park, got our wristbands right away.  (Side note, there was a separate line to enter for halloween party goers only. There was a guy holding a sign directing people that way.)  I wondered how they know people are there for the party who were getting wrist bands? it makes me wonder why you don't have to show your ticket again? I have never gotten them other than at the front, so maybe it's different at the distribution areas around the park. Couldn't people just exit under the train station who were already in with only park admission, get in line, get a wristband, and go to the party?
Anyway...was going to head straight to the candy station behind the bypass, but it was lightning, so they moved it to under the train station. Went right to the SOMK line and got the card. Ask the guy passing them out, "How are you?" His response: "Ready to go home, Ive been here since 7." That was less than magical, but oh well! We then headed to the train station, got our bags, and the prepackaged candy in the ziplock bags. Yummy! Headed over to the Emporium where I got my 45th Anniversary Fleece. Love it-BTW! There were already selling Halloween party Merchandise at the Emporium, but there was a small line that you had to show your ticket to in order to get into the line to even look. I decided to pass on the shirts as I didn't love the print, and preferred a long sleeve T anyhow. All I saw at the Emporium were shirts, and Magic Bands. (two different sections). I have the MB from the first year they released them for the Halloween party, and its good for 5 years, so I wasn't buying another. (Side note, on the rides you have FP for, when you use the Halloween Band, it shows up green/orange/purple, not just green-FANCY! CM always comment on it!
After this, it was still lightly raining, so we headed to Pirates. Rode that, then used our FP for Mine Train and Jungle Cruise. We were running a bit behind bc the rides were shut down earlier bc of lightening. Our FP had expired for Jungle Cruise, but they let us use it anyway bc it was closed during our window. After JC, we headed to Pecos Bills for dinner. This was around 6:30. Had a great dinner...Nachos were so good and the toppings bar was awesome!!!! (Cheese, Sour Cream, Jalapeño, two types of salsa, Guacamole) Yum. While we were eating a CM came over to people in there checking for magic bands, and letting them know they needed to leave at 7 unless they had a party ticket. After this it was 7 and party time! We headed to the candy station at Pirates, then got in line for Jack  Sparrow about 7:15. We waited for about 20 minutes-got our photos and had great interaction with him! (he told me if it didn't work out with my husband i know where to find him lol).
We hit Candy stations at Tiki Room and Jungle Cruise. We headed to watch the first parade and I got spots outside the cut though from Adventure land. We were the second people behind the rope and this was at 8pm. We usually watch both parades bc we love it  so much!! There was lightening in the back ground so we were a tad bit worried. Luckily the parade went!! Started off with the HH who was amazing!!! He rode slowly the time so we got a great look at him.  Two people got into a bit of an altercation over space right before the parade started. A poor CM kept trying to keep people in the lines on the side of the cut though tunnel as it was an emergency exit for parade cast. He had to tell one lady he would call security and have her escorted out of the park -im not sure the circumstances but she said one guy pushed her? Anyway...parade was awesome as usual!! After that we headed to the treat stations at Tom Sawyer/Splash Mountain. Was going to ride HM, but the line was 40 minutes. (this seems to be the case after the 1st parade) So, we made our way over to Fantasy Land. Grabbed a photo by VOLM, but it wasnt a magic shot. We then saw the line for the hitchhiking ghost shot, but we passed bc we have if from another year. I stopped into Storybook Circus to get the Halloween party pin, and the line was about 20 minutes long. Saw lines for 7D and Mickey Group....seemed long but not ridiculously long. Grabbed the HH pin, and we did all the candy stations in that area. Fantasyland was PACKED! Most crowded area of the park. PP was about 30 minutes. We then made our way behind the train station to Tomorrow Land. Hit all the candy stops there, SM was only 15 minute wait. We finished all the candy, then went to the ice cream shop for a cookie sandwich. This was about 10:05. Line was less than 10 minutes! Grabbed the sandwich, and husband went to sit outside the Plaza to eat it. I walked onto main street and stood right outside the plaza for a great view of Hallowishes!! After the fireworks, we got the poison apple shot in front of the castle with no wait  Yay! Then we got in line for Mickey! He was about 25 minutes. Got out photo, and then went for the HH shot. Only three families in front of us (This was about 11 pm) Got the shot, DH grabbed some popcorn-one last bucket refill! I went to the Confectionery to cash in the last few snack credits (Caramel apples and Mickey Rice Krispy Treats). We watched the parade from outside the confectionary (It was very low crowds) and then we called it a night!
Overall impression:
Since this was our 10th party, we just go to enjoy the atmosphere. The years we tried to do rides, candy, parade and fireworks were just to stressful. So, we do what we can! We aren't really Character people, but decided this year to change it up a bit and since the lines seemed manageable, we thought why not? I love Jack Sparrow...and well, Mickey! You know! In years past they had the pins throughout different locations at the park, so there was little time trying to locate them. Now with it only being in one place, it seems to eat up party time waiting in lines. Candy station seemed to be less this year. Gone are the days (even from last year) were the "Trails" had 4 + stations. The most one trail had was two. And no werthers which is strange bc they are a sponsor? Also, the candy is good quality, but only mars brands. I miss the large variety blend they had up until this year (Reeses PB Cups, butter finger, baby ruth, twizzlers, candy corn, MMS, now & laters, starburst, sour patch kids, peanut chews, hershey miniatures, smarties) etc. It was a HUGE variety (Goofys Candy Company) We love the party, but it was at the end of our trip, and we were tired. Normally there was no way we would miss going on HM. We didn't want to wait 40 minutes, so we were going to go back to it. But the amount of effort it would have taken to get all the way back there was less then what we had in us!! We saw some costumes, but it only seemed like 30 percent of the people were dressed up. We love the party, and go every year, but may try and make in sooner in our trip so we weren't so tired. The other choice was Friday night, but that seems like it may be more crowded. Anyway, we had a great time, despite us being exhausted! Fantasyland was the most crowded, otherwise it did not seem overly crowded to me. Not a lot of people in TL at all! Especially since we got parade spots at 8 pm, and a great viewing area for Hallowishes right before it started


----------



## squirrelsquad

It's currently raining at AKL, so my SO decided not to wear his costume tonight. I am quite bummed. I haven't decided whether I will dress up alone as Rapunzel or just wear some rain appropriate running shorts and cancel my FP to meet Rapunzel. We are already not planning to show up until around 5 because of the weather right now.


----------



## Veronique

Here tonight. We were at gate around 4:05, got our sotmk cards and went straight to jack & sally. We were fourth family in line and they were out at 5 PM. We went to the 7 dwarfs and at 5:20 are maybe the 12 or 13 group. Sun is out after a terrible rain.


----------



## Ericthered

Cluelyss said:


> Any tips for the best time to meet Jack Sparrow? KTP recommends meeting him after the first parade for the shortest wait (as @Shroog did) - so is 40 minutes what we should expect? Our plan was to line up around 6:30 - would that be better or worse? He and the Tweedles are our priority meets that night, and planned to hit them at the end of the party. Any suggestions?


We met Jack Sparrow after the fireworks and waited in line about 20 minutes on Oct 2.


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We didn't want any Halloween merchandise so we never even really looked.
> 
> Definitely the first party on Sept 11.  While we had fun last Sunday, it was a lot more crowded.  Now that I've had time to reflect, I have to say that I'd probably be willing to pay a lot more for an empty party.  It just makes such a huge difference.  It sucks too that the parties are so up and down, there is no way to game the system and guarantee yourself one of the empty parties.
> 
> Being able to do all the special party events and not have to choose 5 or so things is just so nice.  I think this was the difference in our nights:
> 
> First Party (empty) where we started at 4:15 pm:
> parade with a maybe 10 minute wait
> Hallowishes where we got a spot to sit as it was starting
> Belle and Gaston
> Jack and Sally
> Queen of Hearts
> dinner at Casey's
> Merida
> Donald/Daisy/Minnie
> Jafar
> Jack Sparrow
> Queen of Hearts with Tweedles
> Snow White
> Alice and Mad Hatter
> 4 bags of candy
> Peter Pan
> Haunted Mansion
> last Hocus Pocus show
> 
> 13 party specific things (I counted HM as party specific since there are a few extras)
> and 4 non-party specific things
> 
> 
> Second Party (not sold out but busy) where we started at 4:15 pm:
> Jack and Sally
> Cruella
> Belle and Gaston
> second parade lined up half an hour in advance
> Tarzan, Jane and Terk
> Lotso
> TTA
> POTC
> HM
> Rapunzel and Tiana
> 3.5 bags of candy
> Philharmagic
> 
> 8 party specific things
> 4 non-party specific things
> 
> So...unless I'm forgetting things at the emptier party we did 5 more party specific events.
> 
> Now I'm trying to figure out how many party specific things there are on each night....
> 
> Boo to You, Hallowishes, Hocus Pocus, Monsters Inc Dance Party, Cadaver Dans, trick or treating, special magic shots (should I count those?), 7 Dwarves, Jack and Sally, Lotso, Jafar, Queen of Hearts/Tweedles, Belle/Gaston, Tarzan group, Jack Sparrow, Donald/Daisy/Minnie, Jasmine/Gene, Aladdin/Abu, Pooh group, Alice/Mad Hatter, and Mickey.
> 
> So that is 21 party specific things counting each character meet.
> 
> So empty party I did a decent amount of more party specific things.



What an impressive list!  I hope we're that lucky!  I also forgot to ask if you took any magic shots and what was your hands down favorite costume at the parties?


----------



## FoxC63

Removed


----------



## alisonslp

vinotinto said:


> We have tickets for Oct 6th, and it looks like we're bringing ponchos and rain boots. Wednesday, Oct 5 through Friday, Oct 7th looks the worst for now.
> 
> Edit to add: Does anyone else think it' s waaaay too early for Florida's governor to be calling a state of emergency?
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/weat...cane-matthew-moving-north-20161003-story.html



We also have the oct 6th tickets. getting very worried. We are only there for a long weekend. We could do a sunday night if they offer it to us but hearing that those have been extra busy due to rainouts during the week, I am not sure it is worth it. i don't mind showers but I don't want to have to deal with all night downpours and wind. 

as for the state of emergency, it is standard protocol so that they can begin to mobile extra utility crews. We live in NC and the gov called for a state of emergency either Sun or Mon b/c it allows the farmers to work overtime and put more farm equipment on the roads so they can harvest before the bad weather hits. People usually think of SOE's callings as warnings for the general population but it encompasses so much more.


----------



## alisonslp

When we went a couple years ago, we only did a few meet and greets. We really wanted the dwarfs but the line was so long. Does anyone know if the lines continue to be long the whole night or if the calm down after the first couple of hours? I mean in general, not just for the dwarfs


----------



## JoeATC

alisonslp said:


> When we went a couple years ago, we only did a few meet and greets. We really wanted the dwarfs but the line was so long. Does anyone know if the lines continue to be long the whole night or if the calm down after the first couple of hours? I mean in general, not just for the dwarfs



When we went to the party on 9/22 we arrived about 5:25 at the 7 Dwarfs tent and were about 2 1/2 rows from the front. It was pretty stifling standing in line as there was no air movement. After about 20 minutes my wife felt like she was going to pass out (she's diabetic) so we bailed out of line and headed to Cosmic Rays for some R&R. We went back later around 11:20 and it only took us about 20-25 minutes to get through the line, plus the air temp was much improved.... for Florida anyway.


----------



## Tia1977

Sorry if it's been asked before, but where exactly in the Big Top Circus area does Cruella meet? If there's no line yet, how do we know where to line up? We'll be at Big Top soon after 5 anyway to get pins. We're gonna kill time in the area afterwards by me running to get CS food and bringing it back. We really want to be 1st (or close to it) to meet her when she comes out, then speed off. She's our only "longer line" person we're meeting for the night


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Tia1977 said:


> Sorry if it's been asked before, but where exactly in the Big Top Circus area does Cruella meet? If there's no line yet, how do we know where to line up? We'll be at Big Top soon after 5 anyway to get pins. We're gonna kill time in the area afterwards by me running to get CS food and bringing it back. We really want to be 1st (or close to it) to meet her when she comes out, then speed off. She's our only "longer line" person we're meeting for the night



Her line formed this Sunday at 6:15.  We were the third group.  It didn't grow beyond 7 groups until about 640.  

Her line forms to the left of the train station queue, on the opposite side of that train station building.  It extends along the ramp leading down there.


----------



## zevs

My kids watched a You Tube video of the Monsters Inc Dance Party from last year where all the characters do a line dance together separated from the crowd. Do they do this at the start at 7 before mixing in with the crowd or when does that happen?


----------



## skuttle

alisonslp said:


> We also have the oct 6th tickets. getting very worried. We are only there for a long weekend. We could do a sunday night if they offer it to us but hearing that those have been extra busy due to rainouts during the week, I am not sure it is worth it. i don't mind showers but I don't want to have to deal with all night downpours and wind.
> 
> as for the state of emergency, it is standard protocol so that they can begin to mobile extra utility crews. We live in NC and the gov called for a state of emergency either Sun or Mon b/c it allows the farmers to work overtime and put more farm equipment on the roads so they can harvest before the bad weather hits. People usually think of SOE's callings as warnings for the general population but it encompasses so much more.



I unfortunately realized there is no party Sunday. It was moved to Monday because of the last run of the electrical parade is Sunday. . Latest forecasts show it slowing down. Maybe it'll slow down enough to squeeze in Thursday night. (Fingers crossed!!)


----------



## beesly

zevs said:


> My kids watched a You Tube video of the Monsters Inc Dance Party from last year where all the characters do a line dance together separated from the crowd. Do they do this at the start at 7 before mixing in with the crowd or when does that happen?



I think it happens periodically but I don't know if there's a set schedule. We stopped by the dance party around 10:30 and they were mixed in with the crowd. We stayed for 5-10 minutes and then as we were leaving, they did a candy conga line (at the end of it, each kid got a lollipop) and then lined up to do their own dance together like your kids saw in the video.


----------



## smitch425

skuttle said:


> I unfortunately realized there is no party Sunday. It was moved to Monday because of the last run of the electrical parade is Sunday. . Latest forecasts show it slowing down. Maybe it'll slow down enough to squeeze in Thursday night. (Fingers crossed!!)


It's not because of the parade. They skip the Sunday of Columbus weekend in favor of a Monday party.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Doing the single digits dance - 9 days till our vacation begins!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Disneymom1126 said:


> Doing the single digits dance - 9 days till our vacation begins!!!


US TOO!!!


----------



## anaroldan

skuttle said:


> For people with tickets for Thursday or Friday, has anyone contacted Disney re the hurricane and possible impact?  I'm stressing out, not sure what to do!


 just called after being on hold for what seemed forever!!! they offered us a refund for the Friday night party as long as it is before the party starts.


----------



## smitch425

Preview of DD's Disneybound. She now has different flip flops that are the same color as her dress. Those tan lines, though...thanks, marching band.


----------



## likesdisney

I've got the opportunity for a dining reservation at the Crystal Palace instead of LTT which I'd prefer, but its at 830.  This shouldn't interfere with getting picture with Jack Sparrow & Headless Horseman I wouldn't think would it?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> What an impressive list!  I hope we're that lucky!  I also forgot to ask if you took any magic shots and what was your hands down favorite costume at the parties?



What is on your list to accomplish?

I think the headless horseman was the best magic shot, but we also got the ballroom ghosts, the poison apple and the ghost carriage.

We saw an excellent Esmerelda and Frollo.  But honestly, I really liked our Pokemon costumes hahaha.


----------



## skuttle

anaroldan said:


> just called after being on hold for what seemed forever!!! they offered us a refund for the Friday night party as long as it is before the party starts.



Thanks!  We have tix for Thursday. Going to deal with it when we get there tomorrow.


----------



## ksinniger

We were at the party last Sunday, 10/2.  We were already in the park, but we had our costumes in a locker while we did a few things in the late morning/afternoon.  We picked them up and changed in the bathrooms by City Hall, and were able to get front row spots to watch festival of fantasy as it came down main street.  Which was awesome -- all the characters commented on the girls tutus, and Goofy grabbed them in a big group hug.  After the parade, we went to drop the stuff we wouldn't want to carry in the locker, and just hung out there until they started letting in party goers, which was around 3:45.  We got our wristbands, walked through the bypass and got our trick or treat bags and candy, over to main street and got in line for photos, but bailed in favor of getting in line for Jack and Sally, which I think was the right call.  My girls went to go ride Jungle Cruise, but it was closed due to lightning, so they came over to hang in line with me.  We were the 5th group there; they were just setting up the meet and greet area when I got there.  We were under the trees so had some cover from the downpour that came through, along with umbrellas and ponchos.  As others have noted, J&S were delayed until 5:20 due to lightning (I was following along on the weather channel app, and they came out just about 30 minutes after a pretty close lightning strike), but we were through by 5:45.  We headed over to CHH because the girls were starving, where we all ate and game-planned the rest of the night.  We went down to Big Top Circus so I could get pins and a t-shirt, then grabbed a caramel apple and cake pop to share.  We brought them to the line for the Pooh M&G, where we were 2nd in line for the party M&G and able to sit on the stone wall while eating our snacks.  We were able to watch Tigger and Pooh finish up their last 2 regular sets, which was a lot of fun.  At about 5 minutes to 7, they moved us into the queue, and the gang all came out right at 7.  We were through the line by 7:05, with a great interaction, so we decided to grab our own group shot at the entrance to the Pooh ride and then ride through the  Hundred Acre Woods.

We decided to do some trick or treating, so we hit the stops at PinnochioHouse, Peter Pan, Liberty Belle, and Tom Sawyer, walking slow to take in the atmosphere and look at people's costumes.  From there, we found a spot for the parade in Frontierland, right next to the Westward Ho cart, where I picked up a poisoned apple stein.  We were also looking for the Zero popcorn buckets, but I didn't see any.  My youngest was starting to complain about itching; I think the leggings were trapping the sweat on her body.  She was pretty miserable while waiting for the parade, but cheered up once it started.  They were all surprised when the grave diggers made sparks on the ground right in front of them. 

After the parade, we went over to Adventureland and rode Pirates with no wait.  We hit the TOT spot there at the ride, at Jungle Cruise, and in the Tiki Room.  We peeked at Genie, Jafar, and the Tarzan crew as we made our way to the old FP+ wishes area in front of Casey's.  We had great spots leaning up against a railing, where we watched the Hocus Pocus show, Celebrate the Magic and Hallowishes.  My youngest was still miserable, although she seemed to at least tolerate the discomfort as long as she had my phone to play Minecraft on.    After the fireworks, we joined the massive crowd heading to HM, stopping for the HH Ghost magic shot -- no line at all!  HM took about 20 minutes, and Madame Leota wasn't out while we waited, though we did see her as we exited.  We thought the castmembers at the HM looked great.  We crossed over to Tomorrowland to do Space Mountain as our last ride - no wait at all, they were letting you choose which side to went on.  This apparently woke up the youngest -- when we exited, we saw Sully and Mike heading over to the dance party so we said hi, then hit our last TOT spot at COP -- I think they were trying to empty their bin into our bags!  Walking away, Lotso was coming out for his last set, and he came over for quick high fives, and the girls confirmed that he smells like strawberries.  We then grabbed our things from our locker and headed out, catching parts of the second parade as we walked down main street and completely forgetting our SOTMK cards. 

I thought we did great.  I had wanted to do more magic shots, and maybe try for more meet and greets, but the misery of the youngest nixed those ideas pretty quickly (she didn't even join in on the HH ghost one).  I'm bummed we forgot to get our SOTMK cards, though.  On the plus side, we beat the massive exit to the bus, so we were able to get seats when the first bus back to our resort pulled up.


----------



## attain

smitch425 said:


> Preview of DD's Disneybound. She now has different flip flops that are the same color as her dress. Those tan lines, though...thanks, marching band.
> 
> View attachment 199034


She looks great! And gotta love the tan lines. My husband is a band director!


----------



## Spring_Loaded

Hi all! We will be at the MNSSHP on 10/31 (2 adults).  I am wondering if it is doable to plan on Hallowishes, then the second Parade, and the midnight Hocus Pocus? 

It seems doable, but I am not sure what to expect for when to go stake out spots (I'm a short lady, so I'd like to be able to stake out a spot for good visibility). I don't want to miss any of those things, and was hoping to do the later parade and Hocus Pocus since it sounds like those are less crowded. 

Thanks!


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

Sorry if this has been answered recently, but this thread is a bit too long to read all the way through. How have the lines for rides been? Any reports on that?

I was also curious how many tickets they actually sell for each party night?


----------



## simnia

RachaelA said:


> I think we are going to have to plan to get out party bands up front if they keep starting early there but waiting until 4 inside the park...



I think that's what we may end up doing as well.   Do what we are doing in the park and then exit out and come back in.  What a time kill.

Of course I keep hoping someone will be reporting back that they were able to get their party bands early at the stations _inside_ the park.


----------



## mdb78

Spring_Loaded said:


> Hi all! We will be at the MNSSHP on 10/31 (2 adults).  I am wondering if it is doable to plan on Hallowishes, then the second Parade, and the midnight Hocus Pocus?
> 
> It seems doable, but I am not sure what to expect for when to go stake out spots (I'm a short lady, so I'd like to be able to stake out a spot for good visibility). I don't want to miss any of those things, and was hoping to do the later parade and Hocus Pocus since it sounds like those are less crowded.
> 
> Thanks!



There's a grassy area in front of Caseys and the plaza ice cream place where you can sit and watch the fireworks. There's a railing around it and it appears you can't go in that area, but you can.  It used to be the FP area for wishes.  That's my plan for  hallowishes.  I'm short too! Haha


----------



## ErinsMommy

mdb78 said:


> It used to be the FP area for wishes.



Do they not have FP for wishes at this location anymore??


----------



## mdb78

ErinsMommy said:


> Do they not have FP for wishes at this location anymore??



From what I heard and read, not anymore


----------



## ErinsMommy

mdb78 said:


> From what I heard and read, not anymore


----------



## Cluelyss

ErinsMommy said:


> Do they not have FP for wishes at this location anymore??


No, it was discontinued earlier this year.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Cluelyss said:


> No, it was discontinued earlier this year.



We did FP during our last trip and now I'm so happy we did just to have experienced it.  What a shape to take that away though. Such a fantastic spot!


----------



## Cluelyss

ErinsMommy said:


> We did FP during our last trip and now I'm so happy we did just to have experienced it.  What a shape to take that away though. Such a fantastic spot!


Most people don't realize the area is no longer reserved, so it's usually pretty empty and still a great spot to watch fireworks.


----------



## beesly

On our party night (Sunday, 10/2), the area in front of Casey's was full of people - mostly sitting - when we arrived in the Hub just before 10:15. The area in front of the Plaza might have fit a few more parties, but was also pretty full (with people mostly sitting).


----------



## Lulubelle17

anaroldan said:


> just called after being on hold for what seemed forever!!! they offered us a refund for the Friday night party as long as it is before the party starts.



We had party tickets for Friday and got a full refund this morning, no question asked. The CM I spoke to was really nice, but the hold was over 30 minutes. I'm so sad


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> What is on your list to accomplish?
> 
> I think the headless horseman was the best magic shot, but we also got the ballroom ghosts, the poison apple and the ghost carriage.
> 
> We saw an excellent Esmerelda and Frollo.  But honestly, I really liked our Pokemon costumes hahaha.



Hands down you have been such a great source of information.  Glad you're here!  

I really hope to see J&S, Tweedles, Belle & Gaston, Mickey and get all the magic shots.  We'll be attending two parties but the last one (Oct. 31st) will be just for fun.  We have an ADR at BOG @ 4pm that night, looking forward to meeting the Beast.


----------



## FoxC63

Aflyingbuttress said:


> Sorry if this has been answered recently, but this thread is a bit too long to read all the way through. How have the lines for rides been? Any reports on that?
> 
> I was also curious how many tickets they actually sell for each party night?



You only need to read the first post.


----------



## FoxC63

Lulubelle17 said:


> We had party tickets for Friday and got a full refund this morning, no question asked. The CM I spoke to was really nice, but the hold was over 30 minutes. I'm so sad



Gosh, I am speechless.  I'm so sorry for all who planned on attending this party.  Be sure to see what your resort is offering.


----------



## Wood Nymph

mdb78 said:


> There's a grassy area in front of Caseys and the plaza ice cream place where you can sit and watch the fireworks. There's a railing around it and it appears you can't go in that area, but you can.  It used to be the FP area for wishes.  That's my plan for  hallowishes.  I'm short too! Haha


We sat in that area in front of Caseys on Sunday night. We had a great view, it wasn't crowded at all and best of our, everyone stayed seated. It was really nice.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

FoxC63 said:


> You only need to read the first post.



I did read the first post. All I saw was that the tickets were limited and that the times were shorter. I was wondering if anyone knew something more specific. For the lines I was just curious for the recent crowds.


----------



## likesdisney

Do any of the restaurants switch anything up during MNSSHP?


----------



## MinnieMSue

likesdisney said:


> Do any of the restaurants switch anything up during MNSSHP?



BOG had a pumpkin spice cupcake but that was their only change. We are there at 6 and walked out at 7 just in time for the party.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Aflyingbuttress said:


> I did read the first post. All I saw was that the tickets were limited and that the times were shorter. I was wondering if anyone knew something more specific. For the lines I was just curious for the recent crowds.



The number of tickets sold for the parties is a big mystery and everyone would like to know, since the sold out parties seem to get more and more crowded people speculate that Disney keeps increasing the amount of tickets for a sold out party.

Depending on how crowded your party is well determine the wait times.

Haunted mansion usually stays at a steady half hour due to the special party atmosphere.

I was at two parties this year, one very empty and one crowded but not sold out.

Peter pan was a walk-on for the empty and 20 minutes for the crowded.  I think most rides will be walk ons or have short lines any party night with the exception of Peter pan, mine train and haunted mansion.


----------



## HollyMD

I heard someone say the 10/6 party has already been cancelled. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## chupacabra

Lulubelle17 said:


> We had party tickets for Friday and got a full refund this morning, no question asked. The CM I spoke to was really nice, but the hold was over 30 minutes. I'm so sad


We are cutting our vacation short and heading home on thursday morning. Went to guest services at magic kingdom this morning and asked for a refund on our 10/6 party tickets and they did the same thing no questions asked refunded the entire amount to my visa. I was very happy and they were extremely nice about it.


----------



## Tia1977

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Her line formed this Sunday at 6:15.  We were the third group.  It didn't grow beyond 7 groups until about 640.
> 
> Her line forms to the left of the train station queue, on the opposite side of that train station building.  It extends along the ramp leading down there.




Thank you so very much for your kindness in sharing! A highlight of why DISer's are sweet peeps in helping each other


----------



## TnTWalter

so the party is still on Thurs and Friday but you can cancel if you want? my brother is there and I read on another thread it was canceled


----------



## beckyd13

We're attending the 10/11 (Tuesday) party and are planning to enter the Magic Kingdom with our annual passes around 3pm and pick up our wristbands from one of the locations in the park some time before 7. We plan to be in costume. We're being Mike and Sulley from Monsters Inc. Our costumes are pretty tame as they're just t-shirts I've painted, hats, and my boyfriend will have a tail and gloves for his Sulley costume. Will we have any issue entering the park in costume around this time?? We did this in 2014 and didn't have any problems.


----------



## Swimmergirl

TnTWalter said:


> so the party is still on Thurs and Friday but you can cancel if you want? my brother is there and I read on another thread it was canceled


Just got off the phone with Disney. As of now (about 9pm central), everything including parties are scheduled to run as normal. They will close as they see fit. They are offering full refunds if you would like to cancel. We have tickets for Friday. I'm holding onto them for now, but fully expect it to be cancelled.


----------



## hiroMYhero

HollyMD said:


> I heard someone say the 10/6 party has already been cancelled. Anyone know for sure?


Yes. The 10/6 Party is canceled. All CMs have been informed and guests are encouraged to call regarding refunds.



hiroMYhero said:


> Canceled:
> MNSSHP has been canceled for tomorrow, Thursday, October 6th.
> Guests can call 407 566 4985 for more info.


----------



## beesly

beckyd13 said:


> We're attending the 10/11 (Tuesday) party and are planning to enter the Magic Kingdom with our annual passes around 3pm and pick up our wristbands from one of the locations in the park some time before 7. We plan to be in costume. We're being Mike and Sulley from Monsters Inc. Our costumes are pretty tame as they're just t-shirts I've painted, hats, and my boyfriend will have a tail and gloves for his Sulley costume. Will we have any issue entering the park in costume around this time?? We did this in 2014 and didn't have any problems.



You should be fine at 3:00. My DD and I went as Mike and Sulley, too, on 10/2 and we entered early (around 3:30) with my AP and her regular day ticket. Make sure you stop by the dance party in Tomorrowland! We got great reactions for our Monsters Inc. costumes.


----------



## smitch425

Official notice...


----------



## PSULion

Sorry... but another "best plan" question. Our only two character must-dos have ended up being meeting Pooh and meeting Jack Sparrow. I've read every post in this thread... still just trying to figure this out. 

I'm planning to line up, alone, between 6-6:30 for Pooh. Kids and DH can do rides for a bit. I barely do rides anyway, and we'll only do one pic, so I'm not really worried about them joining me in line. 

But then what about Jack Sparrow? I've read so many different reports, but it's hard to judge bc so many nights have been affected by weather. I know KtP recommends right after the first parade... which I guess we can try. We don't mind waiting 20-30 minutes, but what are waits like other times in the evening? Would it be worth zipping over there right after Pooh, since we'll hopefully be one of the first through that line? I know he's fashionably late... if we get over there at like 7:20 will his line already be long? 

There's not all that much else we'll really do over that way, so really trying to figure out when it's smartest to detour over there.


----------



## garthbarth1

PSULion said:


> Sorry... but another "best plan" question. Our only two character must-dos have ended up being meeting Pooh and meeting Jack Sparrow. I've read every post in this thread... still just trying to figure this out.
> 
> I'm planning to line up, alone, between 6-6:30 for Pooh. Kids and DH can do rides for a bit. I barely do rides anyway, and we'll only do one pic, so I'm not really worried about them joining me in line.
> 
> But then what about Jack Sparrow? I've read so many different reports, but it's hard to judge bc so many nights have been affected by weather. I know KtP recommends right after the first parade... which I guess we can try. We don't mind waiting 20-30 minutes, but what are waits like other times in the evening? Would it be worth zipping over there right after Pooh, since we'll hopefully be one of the first through that line? I know he's fashionably late... if we get over there at like 7:20 will his line already be long?
> 
> There's not all that much else we'll really do over that way, so really trying to figure out when it's smartest to detour over there.


We got in line for Jack at 7:15 and waited 20 minutes. His line never got really long! HTH!!


----------



## Flamingomo

Jack is my only must M&G during the party. We also want to make sure we do the Monsters Inc dance party. My 6 year old doesn't like to wait in line but I already told him we need to wait for Jack since it is the only thing mommy wants to do and the rest of the trip is for him.


----------



## KellDy

Tomorrows party is cancelled. I just got this email. 

Thank you for your interest in Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party. 

Unfortunately, due to inclement weather, Thursday evening’s party has been canceled for the safety of our Guests and Cast Members. We apologize for this inconvenience and invite you to exchange your tickets for one of the following: 

Tickets to attend another Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party*. 
Tickets to attend an upcoming Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party*. 
1 Day Magic Your Way Tickets with Park Hopper Option*, to be used within the next two years. 
Receive a full refund for Thursday's (October 6)tickets. 
 *Offer subject to availability 

If you would like to rebook for an upcoming Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party or Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party, please call 407-566-4985, option 5. We will be available from 9:00a.m. to 11:00p.m. (Eastern)and will be happy to assist you. 

If you are interested in 1 Day Magic Your Way Tickets with Park Hopper Option or a full refund, please take a picture of the front and back of your ticket and send an email to Guest.Experience@DisneyWorld.com. Be sure to include your name, daytime contact information and your preferred option. If your tickets are linked to a My Disney Experience account, please provide the number printed on the back of your MagicBand or the email address associated to your account.


----------



## las710

KellDy said:


> Tomorrows party is cancelled. I just got this email.
> 
> Thank you for your interest in Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party.
> 
> Unfortunately, due to inclement weather, Thursday evening’s party has been canceled for the safety of our Guests and Cast Members. We apologize for this inconvenience and invite you to exchange your tickets for one of the following:
> 
> Tickets to attend another Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party*.
> Tickets to attend an upcoming Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party*.
> 1 Day Magic Your Way Tickets with Park Hopper Option*, to be used within the next two years.
> Receive a full refund for Thursday's (October 6)tickets.
> *Offer subject to availability
> 
> If you would like to rebook for an upcoming Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party or Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party, please call 407-566-4985, option 5. We will be available from 9:00a.m. to 11:00p.m. (Eastern)and will be happy to assist you.
> 
> If you are interested in 1 Day Magic Your Way Tickets with Park Hopper Option or a full refund, please take a picture of the front and back of your ticket and send an email to Guest.Experience@DisneyWorld.com. Be sure to include your name, daytime contact information and your preferred option. If your tickets are linked to a My Disney Experience account, please provide the number printed on the back of your MagicBand or the email address associated to your account.


We also got this email.  We actually cancelled our Disney trip last night (were supposed to arrive Thursday around Noon) and Disney and DVC were great about it all with no fees.  Unfortunately American Airlines still plans to fly our plane there in the morning so they want us to pay a $200 cancellation fee per person. Why would we fly into a hurricane???  Keeping our fingers crossed that they cancel the flight so we can get a refund.  Such a bummer all around.  Praying for everyone's safety.


----------



## alisonslp

So we decided to make the trip down this afternoon. Currently in a hotel on the FL/GA line. At the time, it still looked like the Hurricane would stay by shore but it is looking like it will come inland more - winds/rain. Then at almost 11p, I got the email about them cancelling thurs' party. bummer... We have to be in Orlando for a convention this weekend so we are keeping our plans and will arrive by noon thurs (today) way ahead of any major rains and wind.  I am really hoping the system moves fast and is out of the area early Friday so that maybe they will keep the friday night party. Otherwise, we will get park hoppers and enjoy sunday. Wish we were staying til tues because then we could go monday night. 



las710 said:


> Unfortunately American Airlines still plans to fly our plane there in the morning so they want us to pay a $200 cancellation fee per person. Why would we fly into a hurricane???  Keeping our fingers crossed that they cancel the flight so we can get a refund.  Such a bummer all around.  Praying for everyone's safety.



Read through the Sentinel that Orlando airport is closed as of 10:30a thur. But now that I think of it, that might be for outgoing flights.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The number of tickets sold for the parties is a big mystery and everyone would like to know, since the sold out parties seem to get more and more crowded people speculate that Disney keeps increasing the amount of tickets for a sold out party.
> 
> Depending on how crowded your party is well determine the wait times.
> 
> Haunted mansion usually stays at a steady half hour due to the special party atmosphere.
> 
> I was at two parties this year, one very empty and one crowded but not sold out.
> 
> Peter pan was a walk-on for the empty and 20 minutes for the crowded.  I think most rides will be walk ons or have short lines any party night with the exception of Peter pan, mine train and haunted mansion.



Thank you for responding! That's very helpful info about the ride waits. 

We're hoping to go 10/30. I'm going to buy the tickets today. We have early morning fast passes that day for Peter Pan, Enchanted Tales with Belle, and 7DMT. I've been hemming and hawing about going early in the morning and then staying super late. There are no more 7DMT FPs available for our whole trip and I was trying to decide if we should risk it. It doesn't sound like we should.

I might be able to move around our other FPs. Now I just have to decide if I want to have a break in the middle of the day or go later in the day and be there a lot longer in one shot.


----------



## Aridge1

Today's party was supposed to be our first MNSSHP, it's a shame Mother Nature dumped a hurricane right on the tail-end of our trip, but I feel for and pray for those who've had devastating impacts already. I called last night and got a refund and have been on the road headed back to Georgia since 4am this morning. There are a lot of people heading north and a lot of power trucks heading south on I-75 today. I hope and pray that all those that decided to ride it out are safe and well. We bailed due to MNSSHP being our last park ticket, as we got our other park days in already, and Friday was supposed to be a beach day with us leaving Saturday. If I'm going to get rain and wind I might as well be in the comfort of my own home lol. Good luck everyone and hope the rest of your stay is good!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm sure someone already reported that the party for tonight is cancelled. They just posted it on the HUB here's a number to call to rebook or to get a refund
 Guests may call (407) 566-4985, option 5, between 9:00am and 11:00pm (EST).


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Aflyingbuttress said:


> Thank you for responding! That's very helpful info about the ride waits.
> 
> We're hoping to go 10/30. I'm going to buy the tickets today. We have early morning fast passes that day for Peter Pan, Enchanted Tales with Belle, and 7DMT. I've been hemming and hawing about going early in the morning and then staying super late. There are no more 7DMT FPs available for our whole trip and I was trying to decide if we should risk it. It doesn't sound like we should.
> 
> I might be able to move around our other FPs. Now I just have to decide if I want to have a break in the middle of the day or go later in the day and be there a lot longer in one shot.



I am pretty confident in saying that 10/30 will sell out.  So I think you made excellent FP+ choices.

If it were me, I'd be at MK at park opening.  do your fastpasses, do any of the events that will be closed at the party that you want to do (like tiki room or Carousel of Progress).  I would leave at noon, either have lunch at your resort or before you leave.  Then you have a nice long break and go back to arrive at 4.


----------



## P&L@WDW

Going Oct 30 as Gaston and Village Belle...less than 3 weeks!


----------



## smitch425

In case you missed it, both WDW and Universal will close at 5pm today and be closed tomorrow.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am pretty confident in saying that 10/30 will sell out.  So I think you made excellent FP+ choices.
> 
> If it were me, I'd be at MK at park opening.  do your fastpasses, do any of the events that will be closed at the party that you want to do (like tiki room or Carousel of Progress).  I would leave at noon, either have lunch at your resort or before you leave.  Then you have a nice long break and go back to arrive at 4.



Ooooh, thats a good suggestion! I'm stupid because I didn't think to juggle my other non-fast pass stuff to the afternoon and leave by 12. I was still thinking of cramming it all in the morning. So yesterday afternoon I swapped my earliest fast pass for Peter Pan at 9:00 am to after 7DMT at 12:20. I could swap it back to 8:30 or plan to leave around 1:00, which would still give us a decent break.


----------



## mdb78

With all this talk about meeting jack sparrow lately, last night I had a dream that I was at the party and we decided to leave the first parade to get in line for Jack.  Haha!  10 more days!!! 

Hoping Matthew doesn't loop back as shown in some hurricane models.  I'm in south Florida and right now we're already getting the outer bands.  Stay safe y'all.


----------



## smitch425

Friday's party is now canceled


----------



## monique5

smitch425 said:


> Friday's party is now canceled



Yes, thanks for update. Disney has now updated website.

EDIT:
*On Disney Website:*
*October 06, 2016*

*Theme Parks, Water Parks, ESPN Wide World of Sport, Miniature Golf & Disney Springs closing at 5 p.m. today, not operating tomorrow*

Based on the most recent forecasts for Hurricane Matthew, Walt Disney World theme parks, water parks, Disney Springs, miniature golf courses and ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex will all be *closed today by 5 p.m.* and will remain *closed through Friday, Oct. 7*.

Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at Magic Kingdom Theme Park is also canceled for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## skuttle

Aridge1 said:


> Today's party was supposed to be our first MNSSHP, it's a shame Mother Nature dumped a hurricane right on the tail-end of our trip, but I feel for and pray for those who've had devastating impacts already. I called last night and got a refund and have been on the road headed back to Georgia since 4am this morning. There are a lot of people heading north and a lot of power trucks heading south on I-75 today. I hope and pray that all those that decided to ride it out are safe and well. We bailed due to MNSSHP being our last park ticket, as we got our other park days in already, and Friday was supposed to be a beach day with us leaving Saturday. If I'm going to get rain and wind I might as well be in the comfort of my own home lol. Good luck everyone and hope the rest of your stay is good!



I sent an email to get a refund for tonight's party (per the instructions in the email WDW sent me last night). When you called and cancelled, did they tell you how long it may be to get the refund?


----------



## bear_mom

las710 said:


> We also got this email.  We actually cancelled our Disney trip last night (were supposed to arrive Thursday around Noon) and Disney and DVC were great about it all with no fees.  Unfortunately American Airlines still plans to fly our plane there in the morning so they want us to pay a $200 cancellation fee per person. Why would we fly into a hurricane???  Keeping our fingers crossed that they cancel the flight so we can get a refund.  Such a bummer all around.  Praying for everyone's safety.



We cancelled our trip last night as well. Delta wasn't much better, the first person I talked to said no problem with a refund, but there was a credit card problem and the next two people I talked to said no to the refund (we were supposed to land at 4:30). We do have a credit that must be booked by 10/12 though or we have to pay the $200 fee as well.


----------



## casnider

skuttle said:


> I sent an email to get a refund for tonight's party (per the instructions in the email WDW sent me last night). When you called and cancelled, did they tell you how long it may be to get the refund?


I sent the email also but haven't heard anything back. Did you get a confirmation email back from them?


----------



## skuttle

casnider said:


> I sent the email also but haven't heard anything back. Did you get a confirmation email back from them?



No, nothing.


----------



## KristiKat

Just arrived home at about midnight last night and our first MNSSHP, Tues 4th was great. We aren't much for character meets so we focused on rides, trick or treating, Hallowishes and the parade. The kids, my sister and I all had a great time. We were able to get a lot of the rides done which turned out great because we missed a half day we had planned for MK the next day due to the fact we decided to leave a day early to get ahead of the evacuation traffic.


----------



## alisonslp

For those of you who haven't done anything with your thur or fri tix yet, we got 1 day park hoppers for ours. We had to request them because the first response was to give us a refund.  The park hoppers are actually good for life according to the CM. They stay in the system until we are ready to use them. Once we get the physical tix, then they expire in 1 yr. 

We took a chance this morning and purchased another set of MNSSHP for fri, before they canceled it. Really was hoping the storm would pass through more quickly. And we knew we could get park hoppers for them if they did cancel. With park hoppers going for $160 for a single day, this was a really good exchange! Especially since our thurs tix were DVC, so they were even lower. 

so - we are currently at boardwalk, waiting out the hurricance. Hopefully not too much property damage so that we can enjoy sat-monday. We may stay for monday's party but not sure yet.


----------



## Aridge1

skuttle said:


> I sent an email to get a refund for tonight's party (per the instructions in the email WDW sent me last night). When you called and cancelled, did they tell you how long it may be to get the refund?





casnider said:


> I sent the email also but haven't heard anything back. Did you get a confirmation email back from them?



The Guest Relations CM I talked to on the phone last night, as this was prior to receiving any emails, told me it could take up to 2 billing cycles if I used a credit card. If I used a debit card then it should only take a couple business days from time of refund but that it may take them a few days to even get to my request as there were so many ppl already requesting refunds before Disney even officially cancelled both Thursday and Friday parties.

Also, he told me that I would not receive any confirmation emails for my request, only to look out for the email that was sent to everyone about the cancellation, as they had not sent it out yet. That would be the only email I receive at all. Hope this helps guys!


----------



## Whitney353

krissym01 said:


> Anyone planning on attending the Oct. 18 party?  Wondering how crowded I can expect it to be.



Our family of 3 will be there!


----------



## monique5

*UPDATE - Post 1 Updated Yesterday Showing Tonight's Party was Canceled*

*From Disney's Website*
October 7, 2016
Due to Hurricane Matthew, Walt Disney World theme parks, water parks, Disney Springs, miniature golf courses and ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex will be closed through Friday, October 7. Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at Magic Kingdom Theme Park is also canceled for tonight.

Theme parks will be opening at 8:00 AM on Saturday, October 8th. Water parks, Disney Springs, and mini golf will have normal operations on Saturday.


----------



## FLCyndi

Family of 4 at Oct 18th party!!


----------



## Weasie13

Whitney353 said:


> Our family of 3 will be there!


We (4 of us) will be there too!


----------



## seashell996

We will be attending Oct 31 party how crowded do think it will be !!


----------



## tizzant

seashell996 said:


> We will be attending Oct 31 party how crowded do think it will be !!



It's sold out, so I imagine a good bit. We're the day before you guys.


----------



## P&L@WDW

This is our plan - does it seem reasonable?

We are also doing the Oct 30 party, dressed as Village Belle and Gaston - no kids. All three of the options during our trip (October 28, 30 and 31) are going to be sold out, so I just picked the one that will work best with our schedule as a whole. This will be my 4th MNSSHP, and my boyfriends first - while we might do the odd ride with a short wait, our priorities for the party are meet and greets, magic shot photos and a bit of trick or treating (my boyfriend really wants candy, haha). 

Our plan is currently this:

3:45 - Arrive at MK, take some pictures out front.
4:00 - Collect wrist bands, go immediately to Jack and Sally M&G (MUST do)
5:20 - FP to meet Mickey
5:40 - FP to meet Tinkerbell
6:00 - Might do one quick right, or a meet and greet with a short line.
6:30 - In line to meet Belle and Gaston (MUST do, given our costumes)
7:30 - Trick or treat on way to Frontierland
8:00 - Watch Cadaver Dans in Frontierland
8:30 - Watch Boo to You parade from Liberty Square (HM side)
8:50 - Get HM magic shots
9:40 - Make way to Castle courtyard for Hallowishes - we'll grab dinner and eat while we wait, too.
10:15 - Hallowishes
10:30-12 - Meet and Greets - Villains, Tarzan & Jane, etc

We plan to make our way out slowly after 12. We aren't too worried about some of the meet and greets, as we are also there long enough to attend the November 10 MVMCP (We plan to do the 7 Dwarves at this party), so we can M&G with the princesses/princes, etc, that we missed then.


----------



## mdb78

P&L@WDW said:


> This is our plan - does it seem reasonable?
> 
> We are also doing the Oct 30 party, dressed as Village Belle and Gaston - no kids. All three of the options during our trip (October 28, 30 and 31) are going to be sold out, so I just picked the one that will work best with our schedule as a whole. This will be my 4th MNSSHP, and my boyfriends first - while we might do the odd ride with a short wait, our priorities for the party are meet and greets, magic shot photos and a bit of trick or treating (my boyfriend really wants candy, haha).
> 
> Our plan is currently this:
> 
> 3:45 - Arrive at MK, take some pictures out front.
> 4:00 - Collect wrist bands, go immediately to Jack and Sally M&G (MUST do)
> 5:20 - FP to meet Mickey
> 5:40 - FP to meet Tinkerbell
> 6:00 - Might do one quick right, or a meet and greet with a short line.
> 6:30 - In line to meet Belle and Gaston (MUST do, given our costumes)
> 7:30 - Trick or treat on way to Frontierland
> 8:00 - Watch Cadaver Dans in Frontierland
> 8:30 - Watch Boo to You parade from Liberty Square (HM side)
> 8:50 - Get HM magic shots
> 9:40 - Make way to Castle courtyard for Hallowishes - we'll grab dinner and eat while we wait, too.
> 10:15 - Hallowishes
> 10:30-12 - Meet and Greets - Villains, Tarzan & Jane, etc
> 
> We plan to make our way out slowly after 12. We aren't too worried about some of the meet and greets, as we are also there long enough to attend the November 10 MVMCP (We plan to do the 7 Dwarves at this party), so we can M&G with the princesses/princes, etc, that we missed then.



Just wanted to note that in October, the 1st parade starts at 8:15.


----------



## P&L@WDW

mdb78 said:


> Just wanted to note that in October, the 1st parade starts at 8:15.



I thought the map said 8:30 and 11:15?


----------



## monique5

mdb78 said:


> Just wanted to note that in October, the 1st parade starts at 8:15.





P&L@WDW said:


> I thought the map said 8:30 and 11:15?



Correct, 8:15pm in October.
See Post 1. This info has been posted for awhile, prior to September parties, when party/parade info was released.

Also, October party map updated in post 1 too & was noted in the thread.


----------



## P&L@WDW

monique5 said:


> Correct, 8:15pm in October.
> See Post 1. This info has been posted for awhile, prior to September parties, when party/parade info was released.
> 
> Also, October party map updated in post 1 too & was noted in the thread.



Easy change to make - thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Vickie46

does anyone know of the specific candy stops ?

Also which characters will be out?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

P&L@WDW said:


> This is our plan - does it seem reasonable?
> 
> We are also doing the Oct 30 party, dressed as Village Belle and Gaston - no kids. All three of the options during our trip (October 28, 30 and 31) are going to be sold out, so I just picked the one that will work best with our schedule as a whole. This will be my 4th MNSSHP, and my boyfriends first - while we might do the odd ride with a short wait, our priorities for the party are meet and greets, magic shot photos and a bit of trick or treating (my boyfriend really wants candy, haha).
> 
> Our plan is currently this:
> 
> 3:45 - Arrive at MK, take some pictures out front.
> 4:00 - Collect wrist bands, go immediately to Jack and Sally M&G (MUST do)
> 5:20 - FP to meet Mickey
> 5:40 - FP to meet Tinkerbell
> 6:00 - Might do one quick right, or a meet and greet with a short line.
> 6:30 - In line to meet Belle and Gaston (MUST do, given our costumes)
> 7:30 - Trick or treat on way to Frontierland
> 8:00 - Watch Cadaver Dans in Frontierland
> 8:30 - Watch Boo to You parade from Liberty Square (HM side)
> 8:50 - Get HM magic shots
> 9:40 - Make way to Castle courtyard for Hallowishes - we'll grab dinner and eat while we wait, too.
> 10:15 - Hallowishes
> 10:30-12 - Meet and Greets - Villains, Tarzan & Jane, etc
> 
> We plan to make our way out slowly after 12. We aren't too worried about some of the meet and greets, as we are also there long enough to attend the November 10 MVMCP (We plan to do the 7 Dwarves at this party), so we can M&G with the princesses/princes, etc, that we missed then.



This sounds like a pretty solid plan.  Just remember, some characters end for the night at 11:30.


----------



## hippiechicken

http://www.disboards.com/threads/of...y-halloween-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/


----------



## princessbee

So I've been reading this thread and it looks like most people try to get Jack and Sally done first. I don't care too much about meeting them, but I AM desperate to meet Pooh and friends in their costumes. What time should I plan on getting in line for them? I think they're the biggest thing we want to check off. I'll have a first-timer with me and she doesn't think she'll care much about the characters so the rest we'll just play by ear. I'll be going on the Friday night party on the 21st, if that matters.


----------



## Cluelyss

princessbee said:


> So I've been reading this thread and it looks like most people try to get Jack and Sally done first. I don't care too much about meeting them, but I AM desperate to meet Pooh and friends in their costumes. What time should I plan on getting in line for them? I think they're the biggest thing we want to check off. I'll have a first-timer with me and she doesn't think she'll care much about the characters so the rest we'll just play by ear. I'll be going on the Friday night party on the 21st, if that matters.


To make their first set, line up between 6 and 6:15.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

princessbee said:


> So I've been reading this thread and it looks like most people try to get Jack and Sally done first. I don't care too much about meeting them, but I AM desperate to meet Pooh and friends in their costumes. What time should I plan on getting in line for them? I think they're the biggest thing we want to check off. I'll have a first-timer with me and she doesn't think she'll care much about the characters so the rest we'll just play by ear. I'll be going on the Friday night party on the 21st, if that matters.


I showed up to the Pooh queue at 6:05  on our party night.  No one else was in line.  The CM said that they weren't formally stating a line yet, that they would between 6:30-6:45.   I went over to Big Top Souvenirs to check for the ornament (sold out!) and went back. Still no line.   I was told I could informally start the line by sitting on the brick wall.  a few people started coming in around 6:15-6:20.   I can't remember exactly what time they let us line up in the official queue... But By 6:55 the queue was pretty full.  We were the first family to meet them.  They were running a few minutes behind and got there around 7:05.  We were done by 7:10 at the latest.


----------



## Cynister

Anyone know exactly where the floating tombstone magic shot is?


----------



## princessbee

That helps a ton! Thank you so much!


----------



## DrBanner

We are traveling down Thursday to go to MNSSHP on Friday the 14th. I see that MNSSHP is linked to my magic bands so can I go Thursday night when we arrive to get our MNSSHP bands for Friday or do I have to wait until Friday to get them? Also is there a certain time they start to hand them out and where exactly do you go to get them? Thanks


----------



## gap2368

you need to get them the day of the party I believe they start to hand them out at 4 pm if you have a day ticket and are in the MK before this time they will hand them out in a few places and if you do not have it when they start the sweep there will be a CM that can give you it.


----------



## jeremeyp

We'll be at MNSSHP on Thursday. It's our second time and we're all very excited. I'll be dressed as Obi-wan Kenobi, my son will be Han Solo, and my wife, who is 6 months pregnant, will have her belly decorated as BB-8. If you see us, feel free to say hello!


----------



## Cluelyss

Cynister said:


> Anyone know exactly where the floating tombstone magic shot is?


 Right next to the little mermaid ride.


----------



## cshell624

Cynister said:


> Anyone know exactly where the floating tombstone magic shot is?


Just to the right as you exit Storybook Circus by Ariel. Look for the photographer with an assistant who walks behind you when your photo is taken for the magic shot.


----------



## skuttle

casnider said:


> I sent the email also but haven't heard anything back. Did you get a confirmation email back from them?



I just received an email from WDW today about my refund:

Thank you for contacting us regarding your tickets for Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party.

We have processed your request and a credit of $447.31 has been refunded to the original form of payment. Please know that refunds can take seven to ten business days to fully process. You may expect to see it reflected on your statement within the next two billing cycles.

We appreciate your understanding and look forward to future opportunities to entertain you.


----------



## princesshaley

Hi, did anyone go to the Oct 4th party? We were there and we were so lucky to get it in before Thursday night. It was so awesome!!! We went as Gravity Falls family. We did everything we wanted and did check in at 4pm. It has been 3 years since we went and it seemed to be a lot less crowded then it was a couple of years ago. Even Haunted Mansion was about a 5 min wait. It was a great evening and we closed it down! The only let down was that adults did not dress up as much as they did years before. I think the new costume rules have subdued everyone. I surely missed wearing my full ball gown, but going as a redhead was fun!


----------



## Night Huntress

Hey y'all ....I know someone was kind enough to post pics of the pins offered at the party but I can't seem to find it. Does anyone know what page those were posted on or still have the pics? DD11 has spending money but wants to know what they look like to see if she needs to wait until our last night (our party night) to buy those or get what else she wants now. Thanks


----------



## casnider

skuttle said:


> I just received an email from WDW today about my refund:
> 
> Thank you for contacting us regarding your tickets for Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party.
> 
> We have processed your request and a credit of $447.31 has been refunded to the original form of payment. Please know that refunds can take seven to ten business days to fully process. You may expect to see it reflected on your statement within the next two billing cycles.
> 
> We appreciate your understanding and look forward to future opportunities to entertain you.


Oh cool!  Hopefully I will see one in a day or so.  I only sent 3 emails just to make sure (yes I am OCD )  I have gotten everything else done (hotel and tickets rebooked) and the HHN tickets refunded.  This is all I am waiting on.  I went ahead and bought new ones for the 30th.

Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Terry H

skuttle said:


> I just received an email from WDW today about my refund:
> 
> Thank you for contacting us regarding your tickets for Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party.
> 
> We have processed your request and a credit of $447.31 has been refunded to the original form of payment. Please know that refunds can take seven to ten business days to fully process. You may expect to see it reflected on your statement within the next two billing cycles.
> 
> 
> 
> We appreciate your understanding and look forward to future opportunities to entertain you.



I called this afternoon and this is exactly what they told me.  We were suppose to go Friday.


----------



## skuttle

casnider said:


> Oh cool!  Hopefully I will see one in a day or so.  I only sent 3 emails just to make sure (yes I am OCD )  I have gotten everything else done (hotel and tickets rebooked) and the HHN tickets refunded.  This is all I am waiting on.  I went ahead and bought new ones for the 30th.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know



I'm jealous you still get to go!  The earliest we could rebook was Thanksgiving.  Next year we will hopefully make it to our first MNSSHP!


----------



## siskaren

Night Huntress said:


> Hey y'all ....I know someone was kind enough to post pics of the pins offered at the party but I can't seem to find it. Does anyone know what page those were posted on or still have the pics? DD11 has spending money but wants to know what they look like to see if she needs to wait until our last night (our party night) to buy those or get what else she wants now. Thanks



[URL="http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2016-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/page-270#post-56440839"]"Official" 2016 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party - Trick or Treat Fun[/URL]


----------



## Eoywin

We were at the October 4th party! It was my daughter's first and she didn't run out of steam until 11:30.


----------



## garthbarth1

Anyone know if the haunted mansion dancers shots is a moving one only, or can they make it still?


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Cynister said:


> Anyone know exactly where the floating tombstone magic shot is?


We passed a magic shot set up in New Fantasy Land by The Ariel meet n greet area.   They didn't say what it was when I asked what magic shot it was.   It was one of the only ones we didn't do (short on time) We got the headless horseman, dancers, poison apple, hearse driver and hitchhiking ghosts. I wish we had had time to stop and do that one by Ariel!  Maybe that was the one you're looking for?


----------



## Disneymom1126

Things have slowed down on this thread quite a bit!  Probably like me all the people visiting in October are busy with last-minute preparations!  We leave this Friday and after the last few months at work, I'm SO READY for a vacation!
We've basically finalized our plans for the party, though were hoping to hear more October reports before finalizing our plans.  Our priorities are (1) FUN, (2) the parade, CTM, and Hallowishes, (3) rides, and (4) meeting a few characters, (5) trick-or-treating/party snacks.  We won't be lining up for J&S and we have a pic with the 7D's from a Christmas party a few years ago, so not worried about meeting them either.  We also won't likely watch the Hocus Pocus show, at least from anywhere close to the stage - any of the times we've tried to watch a stage show from anywhere around the stage it's ended with negativity and frustration because my experience is that there are always people in the crowd that have no concern for anyone but themselves...so we just don't put ourselves in the situation to get upset by it anymore (cause I know my temper 

We've finished our last 3 trips with a party our last night (either MVMCP or MNSSHP) and so it's sort of a tradition for us at this point.  We just like that one last special night in the park before heading home the next day. 

Here's what we are planning:
We are going to attempt to rope drop the morning of our party (7am open) if we can get out of bed, we'll definitely get there by 8
We have a lunch reservation at The Plaza, then will take an afternoon break
4:00 - enter, get SoTMK party card
4:15 – FP+ for Splash Mountain
5:00 – FP+ for SDMT
5:30 – dinner (probably Columbia Harbor House or Pinocchio’s
6:45 – FP+ for Haunted Mansion
7:15 – Explore Frontierland/Adventureland (rides, candy, magic shots, etc.)
7:45 – Get spot for parade (Liberty Square on riverboat side of street)
8:15 – Boo to you parade
8:45 – Candy Corn Ice Cream
9:30 – Get spot for CtM & Hallowishes (grass area in HUB)
10:00 – Watch those shows
10:30 – Explore Tomorrowland & Fantasyland (rides, candy, magic shots, characters) - we'd like to meet the costumed characters (Minnie, Daisy, Donald, maybe the hundred acres crew)
12:00 – Hocus Pocus Show (maybe from grass area or even farther back to avoid crowds)

In general, that is kindof where we will be at various points of the night, but we’re mostly going to go with the flow and do whatever we feel like.  We’ll have spent a few days at MK prior to this, so that may figure into what want to do (e.g. DD’s favorite rides, things we didn’t get to, etc.)


----------



## HollyMD

Just back from Disney. Had tickets for the 10/6 and 10/7 parties, both of which were cancelled  Would have been our first MnSSHP. Guess we will just have to try again next year!


----------



## Cluelyss

garthbarth1 said:


> Anyone know if the haunted mansion dancers shots is a moving one only, or can they make it still?


There will be a video and a "still" photo.


----------



## HatboxHaint

HollyMD said:


> Just back from Disney. Had tickets for the 10/6 and 10/7 parties, both of which were cancelled  Would have been our first MnSSHP. Guess we will just have to try again next year!


Us too....


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Disneymom1126 said:


> Things have slowed down on this thread quite a bit!  Probably like me all the people visiting in October are busy with last-minute preparations!  We leave this Friday and after the last few months at work, I'm SO READY for a vacation!
> We've basically finalized our plans for the party, though were hoping to hear more October reports before finalizing our plans.  Our priorities are (1) FUN, (2) the parade, CTM, and Hallowishes, (3) rides, and (4) meeting a few characters, (5) trick-or-treating/party snacks.  We won't be lining up for J&S and we have a pic with the 7D's from a Christmas party a few years ago, so not worried about meeting them either.  We also won't likely watch the Hocus Pocus show, at least from anywhere close to the stage - any of the times we've tried to watch a stage show from anywhere around the stage it's ended with negativity and frustration because my experience is that there are always people in the crowd that have no concern for anyone but themselves...so we just don't put ourselves in the situation to get upset by it anymore (cause I know my temper
> 
> We've finished our last 3 trips with a party our last night (either MVMCP or MNSSHP) and so it's sort of a tradition for us at this point.  We just like that one last special night in the park before heading home the next day.
> 
> Here's what we are planning:
> We are going to attempt to rope drop the morning of our party (7am open) if we can get out of bed, we'll definitely get there by 8
> We have a lunch reservation at The Plaza, then will take an afternoon break
> 4:00 - enter, get SoTMK party card
> 4:15 – FP+ for Splash Mountain
> 5:00 – FP+ for SDMT
> 5:30 – dinner (probably Columbia Harbor House or Pinocchio’s
> 6:45 – FP+ for Haunted Mansion
> 7:15 – Explore Frontierland/Adventureland (rides, candy, magic shots, etc.)
> 7:45 – Get spot for parade (Liberty Square on riverboat side of street)
> 8:15 – Boo to you parade
> 8:45 – Candy Corn Ice Cream
> 9:30 – Get spot for CtM & Hallowishes (grass area in HUB)
> 10:00 – Watch those shows
> 10:30 – Explore Tomorrowland & Fantasyland (rides, candy, magic shots, characters) - we'd like to meet the costumed characters (Minnie, Daisy, Donald, maybe the hundred acres crew)
> 12:00 – Hocus Pocus Show (maybe from grass area or even farther back to avoid crowds)
> 
> In general, that is kindof where we will be at various points of the night, but we’re mostly going to go with the flow and do whatever we feel like.  We’ll have spent a few days at MK prior to this, so that may figure into what want to do (e.g. DD’s favorite rides, things we didn’t get to, etc.)


Just a heads up- we waited about 30-40 minutes for Donald and gang at 11:00 at our party.   We got in line around 10:50 and we were done about 11:30.   Pooh gang always had a long line and took a lot of breaks, too.


----------



## monique5

HollyMD said:


> Just back from Disney. Had tickets for the 10/6 and 10/7 parties, both of which were cancelled  Would have been our first MnSSHP. Guess we will just have to try again next year!



Oh, my! I know you were looking forward to the party. Glad you made it home safe though. Yes, next year! 

Life & nature happens when least expected, & not when you want it to, our trip will be shortened for health reasons, but will make the most of it!


----------



## dmc6469

Back from my first party.  What a blast!!!  So much to do and yet still never enough time.  Was able to get out Thursday afternoon so we were able to beat Matthew taking over.  We didn’t watch any of the parades or fireworks though.  We were doing rides and magic shots.  Planned on doing the 2nd parade but we were sooooo exhausted that we just wanted to leave and beat the crowds to the buses but did get to see the headless horseman kick it off on our way out.  Loved it!!  And coming home with 2 Ziploc bags full to the top of candy!  I’ve been on a sugar rush ever since  LOL.  Most of the rides were walk on.  The only ride with a “line” was 7DMT which was 25 throughout the night but we had a FP+ for it at 4:30 so we rode it when we got to the park.  Again, I missed getting the collectors card.  Last year, for my 1st trip and Christmas party I forgot all about it so missed out.  This year I remembered but when I stopped by on my way in, I was told to come back at 7pm.  Of course, I forgot all about it and remembered on the way out and it was already closed.  Oh well.  I sure hope that I can do the party again next year.  Definitely had a blast.


----------



## dmc6469

princesshaley said:


> Hi, did anyone go to the Oct 4th party? We were there and we were so lucky to get it in before Thursday night. It was so awesome!!! We went as Gravity Falls family. We did everything we wanted and did check in at 4pm. It has been 3 years since we went and it seemed to be a lot less crowded then it was a couple of years ago. Even Haunted Mansion was about a 5 min wait. It was a great evening and we closed it down! The only let down was that adults did not dress up as much as they did years before. I think the new costume rules have subdued everyone. I surely missed wearing my full ball gown, but going as a redhead was fun!



I did!  It was great.  So glad that the rain had stopped.  We got drenched around 2 at Disney Springs so we were scared.  Then when we got back to the resort and changed it didn’t stop but thankfully it stopped on the way to the MK.  We got out of Orlando Thursday afternoon so we sure got lucky. Every ride we went on was walk up.  Loved it!


----------



## Dbktmc

We were scheduled to go to the party on October 6th.  When it looked like the hurricane was heading towards us we changed our party to October 4th.  

A few random thoughts:
*I thought that the party was extremely crowded.  We watched the first parade right beside the Liberty Bell and the crowd behind me was at least 5-6 rows deep.  Perhaps I was expecting low crowds due to the fact that I had never been to a party before.  I was just quite surprised as to how many people were there.
*Disney was great about changing our party to the 4th and didn't give us any problems.  The only thing was that they charged me an additional $35 beyond our original cost.  I get that there wasn't an AP discount that night but I think that they charged me for buying tickets the day of the party.  Pretty disappointing considering I was changing due to the hurricane.
*The candy was good but I was surprised as to how little chocolate we received.  We have tons and tons of skittles.  I don't really care that much because if I had more chocolate then I would just eat it.  However, with the price of the party being so expensive it seems like the majority of the candy should have been the more expensive type.
*Most cast members gave 2-3 pieces of candy in each line.  My 5 year old didn't want to keep standing in trick or treat lines so we gave up and didn't really get that much candy.
*At the end of the night (after the 2nd parade) we were able to walk onto just about any ride that we wanted to. 
*Early in the night I thought that the wait times for rides were quite long.  We had at least a 20 minute wait for Dumbo and Peter Pan was a 40 min. wait! 
*We loved the parade and the fireworks.  Both were great!

I can't remember everything right now as it has been almost a full week.  We ended up being stuck in Florida for a few extra days due to the hurricane so I couldn't post until now.

I don't think that this is an event that we will do again.  I did really like how the rides were walk on at the end of the night (after 11 pm) but I feel the cost was too high to justify such long waits early in the night.  Perhaps our expectations were unrealistic... I don't know.


----------



## dmc6469

Dbktmc said:


> A few random thoughts:
> *Most cast members gave 2-3 pieces of candy in each line.  My 5 year old didn't want to keep standing in trick or treat lines so we gave up and didn't really get that much candy.



Wow, really?  We got handfuls and I mean handfuls at each stop.  When I stepped up to one and said "trick or treat" she even said "oh she said it.  For that you get another handful."  We each came home with 2 gallon sized Ziploc bags full to the top and the free Disney candy bag full.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

dmc6469 said:


> Wow, really?  We got handfuls and I mean handfuls at each stop.  When I stepped up to one and said "trick or treat" she even said "oh she said it.  For that you get another handful."  We each came home with 2 gallon sized Ziploc bags full to the top and the free Disney candy bag full.


That was our experience too.  
That's just hitting about half of the stops if not less than half.  We never made it past haunted mansion area for trick or treating.  We have a lot of M&Ms, milky ways and dove.  The ghirardhelli is from the HalloWishes party.


----------



## Dbktmc

Hmmmm..... No idea why our experiences were so different.  Were you at the same party as I was?  Did you trick or treat early or late?  We only went in the candy lines early as my son didn't want to do it anymore later in the evening.


----------



## dmc6469

Dbktmc said:


> Hmmmm..... No idea why our experiences were so different.  Were you at the same party as I was?  Did you trick or treat early or late?  We only went in the candy lines early as my son didn't want to do it anymore later in the evening.



I went last Tuesday, October 4.  We started getting candy when the party started (we did the people mover and got off around 7:05 and there was a treat station right there so that was our first one).  And we did it until 11:30 when we left.  We hit every station we saw.  I even went into the circus tent and there was 4 barrels with treat stops.  Handfuls at each.  Then at the last one, the gal told me to go to the other side and get more.  My friend was waiting for me and I texted her and said “get in the circus tent.  SO much candy.”  LOL


----------



## princessbee

I'm realizing I have nooo idea where we should stake a spot for the shows and parade. I was kind of hoping to just hit them all in a row from the same spot, HalloWishes, Hocus Pocus, and then Boo to You, but I'm not sure if it's possible or how early we'd have to find our spot to be able to see all three events. Any ideas?


----------



## KayKayJS

Hi guys!! We're heading to the party this Sunday and I was wondering what characters meet before 7? We're planning on arriving at 4 and I'm having trouble finding this information.


----------



## dmc6469

Last week, the 7 Dwarfs were out a little after 6pm.  I was 5th in line (lined up at 5:15) and was out by 6:10.  I heard someone later that night say Jack and Sally were out a bit after 5:30.  Make sure you have your wristband because they want to see them while you are in line.


----------



## dmc6469

One snag that I did have for the party; make sure you go to the entrance to YOUR right.  That’s where they give out the wristband.  We were in line and a CM told us and others to go to the left since the line was shorter.  Now, in December for the Christmas party I recalled wristbands to the right but she insisted we go to the left.  We did.  Scanned my magic band.  Then inside I asked the guy where to get the wristband.  He said  “you came in wrong.  You realize you lost a day in the park because you just scanned your band for a regular day”.  He was SO rude!  The only rude CM I ever experienced.  Then he said ‘go out, get back in that line over there’ and walked away.  Another gal came up and stopped us.  Said no, we don’t need to go out.  She said it happens all the time.  Told us to just go to the City Hall.  The gal there was so nice.  Apologized for the gal taking us to the wrong side.  Made sure to put the “credit’ back on our bands so we would’nt have any issue at Epcot the next day.  So just letting anyone know, if a CM tells you to go to another line, DON’T GO!  Stay to the right.


----------



## mdb78

dmc6469 said:


> One snag that I did have for the party; make sure you go to the entrance to YOUR right.  That’s where they give out the wristband.  We were in line and a CM told us and others to go to the left since the line was shorter.  Now, in December for the Christmas party I recalled wristbands to the right but she insisted we go to the left.  We did.  Scanned my magic band.  Then inside I asked the guy where to get the wristband.  He said  “you came in wrong.  You realize you lost a day in the park because you just scanned your band for a regular day”.  He was SO rude!  The only rude CM I ever experienced.  Then he said ‘go out, get back in that line over there’ and walked away.  Another gal came up and stopped us.  Said no, we don’t need to go out.  She said it happens all the time.  Told us to just go to the City Hall.  The gal there was so nice.  Apologized for the gal taking us to the wrong side.  Made sure to put the “credit’ back on our bands so we would’nt have any issue at Epcot the next day.  So just letting anyone know, if a CM tells you to go to another line, DON’T GO!  Stay to the right.



Were you dressed in costume?  I hope they corrected the cm who insisted you go to the left.  You would think cms would know these things.


----------



## MinnieMSue

On 9/29 we got tons of candy with little effort. I do have to say a lot was skittles but we had several gallon bags full (2 of us). My daughter was in a play and took it to practices and those kids gobbled it all up - was a great way to get rid of it all! I thought the quality was very good. I remember when we last went years ago we got a lot of lower quality candy like tootsie rolls and generic chocolate


----------



## dmc6469

mdb78 said:


> Were you dressed in costume?  I hope they corrected the cm who insisted you go to the left.  You would think cms would know these things.



I would hope I wouldn't look like this daily LOL  And we were both carrying trick or treat bags of our own. I even said to her "we need to get in for the party" and she still said "yes, shorter lines over here".


----------



## MinnieMSue

dmc6469 said:


> I would hope I wouldn't look like this daily LOL  And we were both carrying trick or treat bags of our own. I even said to her "we need to get in for the party" and she still said "yes, shorter lines over here".



You look great!  Obviously an uninformed cast member unfortunately.


----------



## ktlm

princesshaley said:


> Hi, did anyone go to the Oct 4th party? We were there and we were so lucky to get it in before Thursday night. It was so awesome!!! We went as Gravity Falls family. We did everything we wanted and did check in at 4pm. It has been 3 years since we went and it seemed to be a lot less crowded then it was a couple of years ago. Even Haunted Mansion was about a 5 min wait. It was a great evening and we closed it down! The only let down was that adults did not dress up as much as they did years before. I think the new costume rules have subdued everyone. I surely missed wearing my full ball gown, but going as a redhead was fun!



We were there October 1.  We were supposed to go again on October 7, but it was cancelled.  We did notice more Disneybounding and less costumes, but we still saw a lot of great costumes.  We also noticed, thankfully, that Disney was pretty lax on the cape rule-- we saw several that went below the waist even down to the knees (nothing really below that).  We saw several people that had pinned or tucked their ball gowns up and then let them down once they were inside the park.  We never saw any CMs make an issue.  We did see a few adults wearing full face masks, and the CMs did make an issue of that. We saw several adults who had pulled out an Incredibles mask out after getting into the park and put it on for photos etc- and photopass did not appear to have any issues with that and we saw a couple of people walking around with them on and the CMS were not stopping them.  We also saw several people who had just painted the incredibles mask on their face with make-up--- as well as other adults using face paint instead of masks. 

It is my understanding the October 4 party was sold out.  We were talking to someone that morning who had tried to get tickets for that night and said that they were unable to do so, because it had sold out with people switching tickets or buying tickets due to the anticipated hurricane. Glad you had fun!  We thought about buying tickets for that one the day before, but DD really didn't want to give up 1900 Park Fare.

I was not a big fan of the party merchandise this year.  We didn't buy any of it. Neither DD, nor I cared much for the shirt or pin designs.  Last year we spent a small fortune on it, so I guess it was good we saved money on this this year.

We were really bummed about missing our 2nd party.  We just love the whole party atmosphere and seeing what all the guests are wearing. We did a lot the first night, but the early rain threw us off because it messed up our Jack and Sally plan, so we wound up waiting for them for an hour of party time later (that was pretty much all me- even though we saw them last year, I just love them).  Luckily other than the Tweedles- DD didn't care that much about seeing every character this year (we went to 3 parties last year and 2 the year before and the year before that, so we have seen pretty much all of them before), and we got the parade and Hocus Pocus show done.   The things we had planned for Friday and are really bummed we missed were seeing Belle and Gaston together,  tracking down the Hitchhiking ghost shot (which is my favorite every year), and seeing Carlotta in front of the Haunted Mansion.  I think DD was most sad about missing Carlotta because she absolutely loves her (to the point where when we saw her last year, she remembered DD from the year before).  We got over there a couple of times on our first party, but we missed her both times. The fact there is the scrim on the HM and the bench is much closer, really did seem to detract from the HM area this year- which is usually our favorite area at MNSSP, but we still would have really liked to have listened to Carlotta tell her stories and to have had a chance to tell her hello.


----------



## ChakiChu

Does anybody know where in Adventure Land the Aladdin characters meet? This is my first year attending MNSSHP and they're #1 on my list for the M&G


----------



## Disneymom1126

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Just a heads up- we waited about 30-40 minutes for Donald and gang at 11:00 at our party.   We got in line around 10:50 and we were done about 11:30.   Pooh gang always had a long line and took a lot of breaks, too.



Thanks for this!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ChakiChu said:


> Does anybody know where in Adventure Land the Aladdin characters meet? This is my first year attending MNSSHP and they're #1 on my list for the M&G



Jafar meets against a wall near the Flying Carpets.

Jasmine meets with Genie and they switch off every half hour to Aladdin and Abu.  They meet in Aladdin and Jasmine's usual meeting spot.


----------



## edk35

Hi!! I am going to two parties next week? Where do you recommend viewing the parades? I will probably watch both parades at least one of the two party nights. We are going on a Sunday and a Thursday. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Bunnylicious

DH and I are headed to our first MNSSHP Tuesday, 10/25. I am have an AP, DH does not.  Our tickets are purchased and linked to our magic bands.  This is our arrival day and rather than purchase an extra day for hubs, we are using the party ticket for him.  We plan on arriving around 3:30 to get our wristbands and hope to get in a little early (fingers crossed).  I know FP+ is not an option after the party begins, but can I set up fast passes for DH between 4-7 since he has a party ticket and can enter the park after 4pm?   Reading all the party posts has me beyond excited for our frightfully fun festivities!   Thanks to all for so many terrific tips and your enthusiasm.


----------



## Disneymom1126

edk35 said:


> Hi!! I am going to two parties next week? Where do you recommend viewing the parades? I will probably watch both parades at least one of the two party nights. We are going on a Sunday and a Thursday. Thanks so much!!!



We've had good luck watching the parade from Liberty square, right where the road turns near hall of presidents.  You can get a good spot there 30-45 minutes before the parade.  It's probably special to watch it from Main Street, but those spots fill up much earlier - probabaly 1.5 - 2 hours before the parade.


----------



## Cluelyss

Bunnylicious said:


> DH and I are headed to our first MNSSHP Tuesday, 10/25. I am have an AP, DH does not.  Our tickets are purchased and linked to our magic bands.  This is our arrival day and rather than purchase an extra day for hubs, we are using the party ticket for him.  We plan on arriving around 3:30 to get our wristbands and hope to get in a little early (fingers crossed).  I know FP+ is not an option after the party begins, but can I set up fast passes for DH between 4-7 since he has a party ticket and can enter the park after 4pm?   Reading all the party posts has me beyond excited for our frightfully fun festivities!   Thanks to all for so many terrific tips and your enthusiasm.


Yes! The FP Windows end at 6:30 on party days, so schedule them at 3:30, 4:30 and 5:30. Have fun!!!


----------



## vinotinto

Anyone else emailed and still have not received a refund for the cancelled parties? I emailed them on Friday about my cancelled MNSSHP tickets and have not yet received a response for seen a credit on my cc. Trying to avoid calling...


----------



## Laura12

Disneymom1126 said:


> Things have slowed down on this thread quite a bit!  Probably like me all the people visiting in October are busy with last-minute preparations!  We leave this Friday and after the last few months at work, I'm SO READY for a vacation!
> We've basically finalized our plans for the party, though were hoping to hear more October reports before finalizing our plans.  Our priorities are (1) FUN, (2) the parade, CTM, and Hallowishes, (3) rides, and (4) meeting a few characters, (5) trick-or-treating/party snacks.  We won't be lining up for J&S and we have a pic with the 7D's from a Christmas party a few years ago, so not worried about meeting them either.  We also won't likely watch the Hocus Pocus show, at least from anywhere close to the stage - any of the times we've tried to watch a stage show from anywhere around the stage it's ended with negativity and frustration because my experience is that there are always people in the crowd that have no concern for anyone but themselves...so we just don't put ourselves in the situation to get upset by it anymore (cause I know my temper
> 
> We've finished our last 3 trips with a party our last night (either MVMCP or MNSSHP) and so it's sort of a tradition for us at this point.  We just like that one last special night in the park before heading home the next day.
> 
> Here's what we are planning:
> We are going to attempt to rope drop the morning of our party (7am open) if we can get out of bed, we'll definitely get there by 8
> We have a lunch reservation at The Plaza, then will take an afternoon break
> 4:00 - enter, get SoTMK party card
> 4:15 – FP+ for Splash Mountain
> 5:00 – FP+ for SDMT
> 5:30 – dinner (probably Columbia Harbor House or Pinocchio’s
> 6:45 – FP+ for Haunted Mansion
> 7:15 – Explore Frontierland/Adventureland (rides, candy, magic shots, etc.)
> 7:45 – Get spot for parade (Liberty Square on riverboat side of street)
> 8:15 – Boo to you parade
> 8:45 – Candy Corn Ice Cream
> 9:30 – Get spot for CtM & Hallowishes (grass area in HUB)
> 10:00 – Watch those shows
> 10:30 – Explore Tomorrowland & Fantasyland (rides, candy, magic shots, characters) - we'd like to meet the costumed characters (Minnie, Daisy, Donald, maybe the hundred acres crew)
> 12:00 – Hocus Pocus Show (maybe from grass area or even farther back to avoid crowds)
> 
> In general, that is kindof where we will be at various points of the night, but we’re mostly going to go with the flow and do whatever we feel like.  We’ll have spent a few days at MK prior to this, so that may figure into what want to do (e.g. DD’s favorite rides, things we didn’t get to, etc.)


Is the riverboat side a better location than the opposite side?


----------



## FoxC63

ChakiChu said:


> Does anybody know where in Adventure Land the Aladdin characters meet? This is my first year attending MNSSHP and they're #1 on my list for the M&G



There is a map of all the character on page 220 by RAPstar.  This is what CM's were given but not guests.  Don't know the story but I hope this helps you.


----------



## edk35

Disneymom1126 said:


> We've had good luck watching the parade from Liberty square, right where the road turns near hall of presidents.  You can get a good spot there 30-45 minutes before the parade.  It's probably special to watch it from Main Street, but those spots fill up much earlier - probabaly 1.5 - 2 hours before the parade.


Thanks!!


----------



## casnider

vinotinto said:


> Anyone else emailed and still have not received a refund for the cancelled parties? I emailed them on Friday about my cancelled MNSSHP tickets and have not yet received a response for seen a credit on my cc. Trying to avoid calling...


I email Thursday, Friday, maybe Saturday, and yesterday, (Yes I know I am a little over the top  )  I have not heard anything yet either.  One person on this thread has gotten an email back to say the refund is being done so fingers crossed that they are working through and we will hear something soon.  I don't want to have to call either.


----------



## Wackdawg

Here is my commando style plan. LOL! Probably a little bit over the top but two years ago we got just as much done in a night. We hope to do the same for our MNSSHP on October 14th. We will see.
TIME EVENT/ TASK
330-400 Line up @ MK and enter, Get Bday pin and MNSSHP Card
400-415 Get candy and TOT Bags.
415-430 FP+ Peter Pan
430-445 muppet history @440
445-500 ride small world
500-515 Fp+ Space Mountain
530-550 Fp + jungle cruise
550-610 Casey's corner
610-620 Ride Little Mermaid
630-720 Line up for M&G w/ Cruella De Vil left of train station

M&G De Vil + Shop Big top while waiting in line.
720-735 Shop Big top + Magic Shot Floating tombstone Ariel
735- 750 Magic Shots at enterance
750-810 Magic Shots at Square
810-830 Shop up main street and find spot for parade
830-850 watch parade in liberty square/fronteirland
850-900 Ride POTC
900-930 M&G with Gennie/Abu, Jafar
930-945 Ride Haunted Mansion + Get Magic Shot
945-1000 Get spot for Shows/snacks at gated fp area
1000-1015 Celebrate the Magic
1015-1030 Hallowishes
1030-1040 Ride Buzz + a little trick o treat
1040-1050 Ride Space Mountain/TOT
1050-1100 M&G Tweedles? Or M&G Poohs Whatever is easier
1100-1105 Ride Pooh
1105-1120 Ride POTC
1120-1130 ride splash MTN
1130-1145 Ride HM
1145-1155 trick o treat back to SDMT
1155-??? ride SDMT 
Too much right?


----------



## mdb78

Wackdawg said:


> Here is my commando style plan. LOL! Probably a little bit over the top but two years ago we got just as much done in a night. We hope to do the same for our MNSSHP on October 14th. We will see.
> TIME EVENT/ TASK
> 330-400 Line up @ MK and enter, Get Bday pin and MNSSHP Card
> 400-415 Get candy and TOT Bags.
> 415-430 FP+ Peter Pan
> 430-445 muppet history @440
> 445-500 ride small world
> 500-515 Fp+ Space Mountain
> 530-550 Fp + jungle cruise
> 550-610 Casey's corner
> 610-620 Ride Little Mermaid
> 630-720 Line up for M&G w/ Cruella De Vil left of train station
> 
> M&G De Vil + Shop Big top while waiting in line.
> 720-735 Shop Big top + Magic Shot Floating tombstone Ariel
> 735- 750 Magic Shots at enterance
> 750-810 Magic Shots at Square
> 810-830 Shop up main street and find spot for parade
> 830-850 watch parade in liberty square/fronteirland
> 850-900 Ride POTC
> 900-930 M&G with Gennie/Abu, Jafar
> 930-945 Ride Haunted Mansion + Get Magic Shot
> 945-1000 Get spot for Shows/snacks at gated fp area
> 1000-1015 Celebrate the Magic
> 1015-1030 Hallowishes
> 1030-1040 Ride Buzz + a little trick o treat
> 1040-1050 Ride Space Mountain/TOT
> 1050-1100 M&G Tweedles? Or M&G Poohs Whatever is easier
> 1100-1105 Ride Pooh
> 1105-1120 Ride POTC
> 1120-1130 ride splash MTN
> 1130-1145 Ride HM
> 1145-1155 trick o treat back to SDMT
> 1155-??? ride SDMT
> Too much right?



Just a heads up, but in October the first parade starts at 8:15.  Maps are already updated with that info.


----------



## Cluelyss

Wackdawg said:


> Here is my commando style plan. LOL! Probably a little bit over the top but two years ago we got just as much done in a night. We hope to do the same for our MNSSHP on October 14th. We will see.
> TIME EVENT/ TASK
> 330-400 Line up @ MK and enter, Get Bday pin and MNSSHP Card
> 400-415 Get candy and TOT Bags.
> 415-430 FP+ Peter Pan
> 430-445 muppet history @440
> 445-500 ride small world
> 500-515 Fp+ Space Mountain
> 530-550 Fp + jungle cruise
> 550-610 Casey's corner
> 610-620 Ride Little Mermaid
> 630-720 Line up for M&G w/ Cruella De Vil left of train station
> 
> M&G De Vil + Shop Big top while waiting in line.
> 720-735 Shop Big top + Magic Shot Floating tombstone Ariel
> 735- 750 Magic Shots at enterance
> 750-810 Magic Shots at Square
> 810-830 Shop up main street and find spot for parade
> 830-850 watch parade in liberty square/fronteirland
> 850-900 Ride POTC
> 900-930 M&G with Gennie/Abu, Jafar
> 930-945 Ride Haunted Mansion + Get Magic Shot
> 945-1000 Get spot for Shows/snacks at gated fp area
> 1000-1015 Celebrate the Magic
> 1015-1030 Hallowishes
> 1030-1040 Ride Buzz + a little trick o treat
> 1040-1050 Ride Space Mountain/TOT
> 1050-1100 M&G Tweedles? Or M&G Poohs Whatever is easier
> 1100-1105 Ride Pooh
> 1105-1120 Ride POTC
> 1120-1130 ride splash MTN
> 1130-1145 Ride HM
> 1145-1155 trick o treat back to SDMT
> 1155-??? ride SDMT
> Too much right?


I have an ambitious plan for this night as well, but I think you may need to tweak your plans a bit. A 10 minute wait for either Pooh or the Tweedles is probably unlikely. You are allotting 10 minutes to a 20 minute ride (Splash). HM almost always has a wait on party nights, plus there will also be a line for the magic shot when you exit. Also, the merchandise lines have been very long at the start of the party, so you may want to shop later, or allot more time. Finally, as mentioned, the parade will start at 8:15, not 8:30. Don't want you to miss it!! Good luck fitting it all in - maybe our paths will cross!!


----------



## Pawpsicle

Wackdawg said:


> Here is my commando style plan. LOL! Probably a little bit over the top but two years ago we got just as much done in a night. We hope to do the same for our MNSSHP on October 14th. We will see.
> TIME EVENT/ TASK
> 330-400 Line up @ MK and enter, Get Bday pin and MNSSHP Card
> 400-415 Get candy and TOT Bags.
> 415-430 FP+ Peter Pan
> 430-445 muppet history @440
> 445-500 ride small world
> 500-515 Fp+ Space Mountain
> 530-550 Fp + jungle cruise
> 550-610 Casey's corner
> 610-620 Ride Little Mermaid
> 630-720 Line up for M&G w/ Cruella De Vil left of train station
> 
> M&G De Vil + Shop Big top while waiting in line.
> 720-735 Shop Big top + Magic Shot Floating tombstone Ariel
> 735- 750 Magic Shots at enterance
> 750-810 Magic Shots at Square
> 810-830 Shop up main street and find spot for parade
> 830-850 watch parade in liberty square/fronteirland
> 850-900 Ride POTC
> 900-930 M&G with Gennie/Abu, Jafar
> 930-945 Ride Haunted Mansion + Get Magic Shot
> 945-1000 Get spot for Shows/snacks at gated fp area
> 1000-1015 Celebrate the Magic
> 1015-1030 Hallowishes
> 1030-1040 Ride Buzz + a little trick o treat
> 1040-1050 Ride Space Mountain/TOT
> 1050-1100 M&G Tweedles? Or M&G Poohs Whatever is easier
> 1100-1105 Ride Pooh
> 1105-1120 Ride POTC
> 1120-1130 ride splash MTN
> 1130-1145 Ride HM
> 1145-1155 trick o treat back to SDMT
> 1155-??? ride SDMT
> Too much right?



Waaayyyy too much, IMO. I think you need to factor in travel time better. For instance, I don't see any way you can ride small world (which has a ride time of about 10 min) and then make it back over to space mountain within 15 min. Make some cuts. You will drive yourself crazy trying to keep to that schedule.


----------



## ktlm

vinotinto said:


> Anyone else emailed and still have not received a refund for the cancelled parties? I emailed them on Friday about my cancelled MNSSHP tickets and have not yet received a response for seen a credit on my cc. Trying to avoid calling...





casnider said:


> I email Thursday, Friday, maybe Saturday, and yesterday, (Yes I know I am a little over the top  )  I have not heard anything yet either.  One person on this thread has gotten an email back to say the refund is being done so fingers crossed that they are working through and we will hear something soon.  I don't want to have to call either.



I called yesterday in the early afternoon (the hold time was just over 20 minutes). The phone CMs are not processing the refund on their own- she said there is an assigned team of people that have that as their sole job right now. They took my confirmation number from my purchase E-mail and forwarded that to the team processing the refund.   Everything gets forwarded to that team and then they are processing it all.  She said we will get confirmation E-mails when the refund is processed, but the timeline could even be weeks because they have thousands to get through from the 2 days of parties so even though they are working full time on it, it is going to take awhile.  She said the credit might not come through on this months billing cycle- it might be next months cycle.


----------



## sheila14

Is there a list of what magic shots are offered and where to go in the park to get that picture?? 6 days to go


----------



## krissym01

Any pictures of the magic shot of the floating tombstone near Ariel?  I haven't seen one and I'd like to know what it looks like before standing in line for it.


----------



## monique5

sheila14 said:


> Is there a list of what magic shots are offered and where to go in the park to get that picture?? 6 days to go



See Post 1 - Magis Shots


----------



## Disneymom1126

Laura12 said:


> Is the riverboat side a better location than the opposite side?



For me it just depends on where you are going next - we like the riverboat side cause afterwards we are heading to Fantasyland area - if we were headed to Adventureland or Main Street, it would be better to be on the other side of the street.  Also because of where we stood we were able to see the parade approach and go around the corner on the "wide side" (if that makes sense) of the turn and also had quite a few characters interact with us.


----------



## Wackdawg

Pawpsicle said:


> Waaayyyy too much, IMO. I think you need to factor in travel time better. For instance, I don't see any way you can ride small world (which has a ride time of about 10 min) and then make it back over to space mountain within 15 min. Make some cuts. You will drive yourself crazy trying to keep to that schedule.



Working on narrowing it down a little bit.




Cluelyss said:


> I have an ambitious plan for this night as well, but I think you may need to tweak your plans a bit. A 10 minute wait for either Pooh or the Tweedles is probably unlikely. You are allotting 10 minutes to a 20 minute ride (Splash). HM almost always has a wait on party nights, plus there will also be a line for the magic shot when you exit. Also, the merchandise lines have been very long at the start of the party, so you may want to shop later, or allot more time. Finally, as mentioned, the parade will start at 8:15, not 8:30. Don't want you to miss it!! Good luck fitting it all in - maybe our paths will cross!!



I have read that Tweedles line goes down latter in the evening. That is what we are trying for. Splash I am reaching for at end of evening. I forgot that the parade started at 8:15. Thanks for reminding me of that.

I figure we can get a lot of this done being just two adults. It's just all the people that get in the way of our good time.


----------



## Rockislander

Does anyone know on what date the 10/31 party sold out? (I tried hunting back through the thread, but oh my goodness talk about a needle in a haystack!) My friend was surprised we got tickets for 10/31 and said they sell out really early. We booked back in August, but it got me wondering when they actually DID sell out?


----------



## Cluelyss

Rockislander said:


> Does anyone know on what date the 10/31 party sold out? (I tried hunting back through the thread, but oh my goodness talk about a needle in a haystack!) My friend was surprised we got tickets for 10/31 and said they sell out really early. We booked back in August, but it got me wondering when they actually DID sell out?


It's in the first post - 9/16.


----------



## Jerusalem Gal

Is it crazy to do 2 parties?? I'm so afraid of missing out- there's so much to see and do!!!
I'm landing on the 27th and I know I'll be dead tired, but maybe I should add a party on the 28th? I already have a ticket for the 30th (and Club Villain for the 31st!)

What do you guys think? Too much?


----------



## DiannaVM

Jerusalem Gal said:


> Is it crazy to do 2 parties?? I'm so afraid of missing out- there's so much to see and do!!!
> I'm landing on the 27th and I know I'll be dead tired, but maybe I should add a party on the 28th? I already have a ticket for the 30th (and Club Villain for the 31st!)
> 
> What do you guys think? Too much?



I am doing Club Villain on the 31st too! I also get in on the 27th and I doing the party that same night. Honestly, if you can fit another one in, I would do it. I kinda wish I could do two parties!


----------



## Jerusalem Gal

DiannaVM said:


> I am doing Club Villain on the 31st too! I also get in on the 27th and I doing the party that same night. Honestly, if you can fit another one in, I would do it. I kinda wish I could do two parties!


On that same night? Good for you!  
Unfortunately we're talking a REALLY long overseas flight for me (with 2 stops on the way!) so I know I'll be SO tired! The 27th is out of the question, but the 28th is looking pretty good to me right now


----------



## monique5

Rockislander said:


> Does anyone know on what date the 10/31 party sold out? (I tried hunting back through the thread, but oh my goodness talk about a needle in a haystack!) My friend was surprised we got tickets for 10/31 and said they sell out really early. We booked back in August, but it got me wondering when they actually DID sell out?



Noted on Post 1 - Sold Out Dates.


----------



## WDmommyof4

I have a few questions that I hope some of you might be able to help me with. I am going without the kids and with just my mom for a short trip for my birthday later this month. I purchased tickets to the party on the 25th (my actual birthday). I want to dress up as Ursula, but would Ursula with face makeup be too scary for smaller kids? I want to have fun, but don't want to ruin the night for little ones. My boys are all older now, but I don't recall that they were scared by villains when they were younger.

Second, does anyone have recommendations of places where there is seating where you can watch the parade and Hallowishes? I usually sit on a curb with my boys or stand, but my mom is 79 and had had two hip replacements, so she can't get all the way down to the ground and back up. I want her to be comfortable so that she is able to enjoy the night. I know we tried to sit on the wall at Pecos Bills one year and everyone was kicked off, so not sure if there are any locations with seating?


----------



## RachaelA

Jerusalem Gal said:


> Is it crazy to do 2 parties?? I'm so afraid of missing out- there's so much to see and do!!!
> I'm landing on the 27th and I know I'll be dead tired, but maybe I should add a party on the 28th? I already have a ticket for the 30th (and Club Villain for the 31st!)
> 
> What do you guys think? Too much?


If we weren't also doing a Christmas party we would have done two Halloween parties! So much easier to get stuff done. You could always sleep as late as you want on the 28-31st to help with the late nights and time change.


----------



## mdb78

I've been reading about the Gartner convention that is taking place next week and how huge it is (I think I read 13,000 attendees this year).  The first day of the convention is this coming Sunday, the 16th, which is also the day I'll be at the mnsshp.  In the past has this convention made an impact on the parties?


----------



## Taylor Nicole

Exactly one week until we're on our way to Florida!


----------



## Cluelyss

You may want to look into the dessert party?


WDmommyof4 said:


> I have a few questions that I hope some of you might be able to help me with. I am going without the kids and with just my mom for a short trip for my birthday later this month. I purchased tickets to the party on the 25th (my actual birthday). I want to dress up as Ursula, but would Ursula with face makeup be too scary for smaller kids? I want to have fun, but don't want to ruin the night for little ones. My boys are all older now, but I don't recall that they were scared by villains when they were younger.
> 
> Second, does anyone have recommendations of places where there is seating where you can watch the parade and Hallowishes? I usually sit on a curb with my boys or stand, but my mom is 79 and had had two hip replacements, so she can't get all the way down to the ground and back up. I want her to be comfortable so that she is able to enjoy the night. I know we tried to sit on the wall at Pecos Bills one year and everyone was kicked off, so not sure if there are any locations with seating?


----------



## Cluelyss

Jerusalem Gal said:


> Is it crazy to do 2 parties?? I'm so afraid of missing out- there's so much to see and do!!!
> I'm landing on the 27th and I know I'll be dead tired, but maybe I should add a party on the 28th? I already have a ticket for the 30th (and Club Villain for the 31st!)
> 
> What do you guys think? Too much?


No crazy at all! We did 2 in 2014 and are doing 2 again this year. There's too much to see and do it all in one night, and it's our absolute favorite WDW event!!!


----------



## monique5

WDmommyof4 said:


> I have a few questions that I hope some of you might be able to help me with. I am going without the kids and with just my mom for a short trip for my birthday later this month. I purchased tickets to the party on the 25th (my actual birthday). I want to dress up as Ursula, but would Ursula with face makeup be too scary for smaller kids? I want to have fun, but don't want to ruin the night for little ones. My boys are all older now, but I don't recall that they were scared by villains when they were younger.
> 
> Second, does anyone have recommendations of places where there is seating where you can watch the parade and Hallowishes? I usually sit on a curb with my boys or stand, but my mom is 79 and had had two hip replacements, so she can't get all the way down to the ground and back up. I want her to be comfortable so that she is able to enjoy the night. I know we tried to sit on the wall at Pecos Bills one year and everyone was kicked off, so not sure if there are any locations with seating?




Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/


----------



## WDmommyof4

monique5 said:


> Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/



Thanks! I saw that and thought about it, but none of us are really dessert eaters, and the cost on top of the party ticket is just too much for me to justify right now. I have scouted out a few spots in photos where I saw people sitting not on the ground and am hoping some of those will work for us if we get there early enough.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Wackdawg said:


> Working on narrowing it down a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read that Tweedles line goes down latter in the evening. That is what we are trying for. Splash I am reaching for at end of evening. I forgot that the parade started at 8:15. Thanks for reminding me of that.
> 
> I figure we can get a lot of this done being just two adults. It's just all the people that get in the way of our good time.



The night we were there we passed by their line around 10:50-11:00 and that line was no where near a ten minute line.  Easily 30-45 minutes still.  The line wrapped all the way to the back of Tea Cupa.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

WDmommyof4 said:


> I have a few questions that I hope some of you might be able to help me with. I am going without the kids and with just my mom for a short trip for my birthday later this month. I purchased tickets to the party on the 25th (my actual birthday). I want to dress up as Ursula, but would Ursula with face makeup be too scary for smaller kids? I want to have fun, but don't want to ruin the night for little ones. My boys are all older now, but I don't recall that they were scared by villains when they were younger.


It really depends, even with my witches hat off a few kids were frightened by my green makeup. BUT! They were easily calmed down when i pulled up my sleeves to show it was makeup. I think you should be fine with ursula makeup, maybe lean more towards the broadway version makeup if your worried? It gets the look without the scare.


----------



## Randy Miller

How do you have 3 FP between 415 and 550? Is that even possible?


----------



## Randy Miller

Wackdawg said:


> Here is my commando style plan. LOL! Probably a little bit over the top but two years ago we got just as much done in a night. We hope to do the same for our MNSSHP on October 14th. We will see.
> TIME EVENT/ TASK
> 330-400 Line up @ MK and enter, Get Bday pin and MNSSHP Card
> 400-415 Get candy and TOT Bags.
> 415-430 FP+ Peter Pan
> 430-445 muppet history @440
> 445-500 ride small world
> 500-515 Fp+ Space Mountain
> 530-550 Fp + jungle cruise
> 550-610 Casey's corner
> 610-620 Ride Little Mermaid
> 630-720 Line up for M&G w/ Cruella De Vil left of train station
> 
> M&G De Vil + Shop Big top while waiting in line.
> 720-735 Shop Big top + Magic Shot Floating tombstone Ariel
> 735- 750 Magic Shots at enterance
> 750-810 Magic Shots at Square
> 810-830 Shop up main street and find spot for parade
> 830-850 watch parade in liberty square/fronteirland
> 850-900 Ride POTC
> 900-930 M&G with Gennie/Abu, Jafar
> 930-945 Ride Haunted Mansion + Get Magic Shot
> 945-1000 Get spot for Shows/snacks at gated fp area
> 1000-1015 Celebrate the Magic
> 1015-1030 Hallowishes
> 1030-1040 Ride Buzz + a little trick o treat
> 1040-1050 Ride Space Mountain/TOT
> 1050-1100 M&G Tweedles? Or M&G Poohs Whatever is easier
> 1100-1105 Ride Pooh
> 1105-1120 Ride POTC
> 1120-1130 ride splash MTN
> 1130-1145 Ride HM
> 1145-1155 trick o treat back to SDMT
> 1155-??? ride SDMT
> Too much right?


How do you have 3 FPs in between 415 and 550?


----------



## Wackdawg

Randy Miller said:


> How do you have 3 FPs in between 415 and 550?


Peter Pan 330-430
Space mtn 430-530
Jungle cruise 530-630
One right after the other. Those are the times i expected to ride those attractions during those windows


----------



## patrickpiteo

monique5 said:


> Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/



Going the 25th also and that dessert party is sold out and has been for a while..


----------



## NMK62303

WDmommyof4 said:


> I have a few questions that I hope some of you might be able to help me with. I am going without the kids and with just my mom for a short trip for my birthday later this month. I purchased tickets to the party on the 25th (my actual birthday). I want to dress up as Ursula, but would Ursula with face makeup be too scary for smaller kids? I want to have fun, but don't want to ruin the night for little ones. My boys are all older now, but I don't recall that they were scared by villains when they were younger.
> 
> Second, does anyone have recommendations of places where there is seating where you can watch the parade and Hallowishes? I usually sit on a curb with my boys or stand, but my mom is 79 and had had two hip replacements, so she can't get all the way down to the ground and back up. I want her to be comfortable so that she is able to enjoy the night. I know we tried to sit on the wall at Pecos Bills one year and everyone was kicked off, so not sure if there are any locations with seating?


 
My Dad (who had two knee replacements last year) sat on a wall outside Diamond Horseshoe for the parade and it was perfect.  Just room for 1-2 rows of people in front of him but we sat down in front of him and so others who came in joined in on that lead   Get there to that location about 45 minutes or so ahead of the parade and let her sit down on that wall and you can even trick or treat the Liberty Boat area and Adventureland area while she rests .... as far as the Hallowishes, you can't see that from there.  I think last year he just walked up towards the back of the Hub towards the start of the fireworks and stood for those and he was OK, but there are some benches around the Hub that you can try for too, just go there in advance of the fireworks.  There is no need to crowd in up front close to the castle to see the fireworks.

And as far as makeup, don't worry about it - I'm sure you will look great! I'm disbounding as Ursula this year.  And Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sadeesmom

Not only my first MNSSHP, but first trip to Disney next week.....I've read probably 90% of this thread, and can see you are all wonderful, helpful people, so I'm asking for help-does this sound reasonable? (We have 2 other days at MK, so not planning on any rides)

Arrive at 3:30-3:45 to get in at 4:00
Pirate's League appt at 4:30 for mermaid makeover (made the reservation 4 months ago)
Grab something to eat (Peco's Bills?) while in line to meet 7 Dwarfs
After Dwarfs, meet Cruella
10:15-watch HalloWishes
10:40-watch Villains spectacular
11:15-watch parade

Somewhere along the way, I am hoping to get 2-3 of the party magic shots.
We have no desire to get any special party merchandise or treats.
I was also trying to work in a meet & greet with the Aladdin/Jasmine/Jafar/Genie/Abu crew (whichever one/ones I happened to catch-know I can't get them all), but I don't think it's possible to fit in at all.

Any thoughts? Is this do-able? Thank you!


----------



## WDmommyof4

FeralCatRogue said:


> It really depends, even with my witches hat off a few kids were frightened by my green makeup. BUT! They were easily calmed down when i pulled up my sleeves to show it was makeup. I think you should be fine with ursula makeup, maybe lean more towards the broadway version makeup if your worried? It gets the look without the scare.



Thanks for the tip, will definitely lean more that way. 



NMK62303 said:


> My Dad (who had two knee replacements last year) sat on a wall outside Diamond Horseshoe for the parade and it was perfect.  Just room for 1-2 rows of people in front of him but we sat down in front of him and so others who came in joined in on that lead   Get there to that location about 45 minutes or so ahead of the parade and let her sit down on that wall and you can even trick or treat the Liberty Boat area and Adventureland area while she rests .... as far as the Hallowishes, you can't see that from there.  I think last year he just walked up towards the back of the Hub towards the start of the fireworks and stood for those and he was OK, but there are some benches around the Hub that you can try for too, just go there in advance of the fireworks.  There is no need to crowd in up front close to the castle to see the fireworks.
> 
> And as far as makeup, don't worry about it - I'm sure you will look great! I'm disbounding as Ursula this year.  And Happy Birthday!



Thanks, we will head there 45 minutes ahead of time if not sooner. She is fine with standing and walking, I just don't want to push her too much, so if I can find a place for her to sit for a while, that is ideal.


----------



## monique5

Sadeesmom said:


> Not only my first MNSSHP, but first trip to Disney next week.....I've read probably 90% of this thread, and can see you are all wonderful, helpful people, so I'm asking for help-does this sound reasonable? (We have 2 other days at MK, so not planning on any rides)
> 
> Arrive at 3:30-3:45 to get in at 4:00
> Pirate's League appt at 4:30 for mermaid makeover (made the reservation 4 months ago)
> Grab something to eat (Peco's Bills?) while in line to meet 7 Dwarfs
> After Dwarfs, meet Cruella
> 10:15-watch HalloWishes
> 10:40-watch Villains spectacular
> 11:15-watch parade
> 
> Somewhere along the way, I am hoping to get 2-3 of the party magic shots.
> We have no desire to get any special party merchandise or treats.
> I was also trying to work in a meet & greet with the Aladdin/Jasmine/Jafar/Genie/Abu crew (whichever one/ones I happened to catch-know I can't get them all), but I don't think it's possible to fit in at all.
> 
> Any thoughts? Is this do-able? Thank you!



Looks good and doable.


----------



## skuttle

casnider said:


> Oh cool!  Hopefully I will see one in a day or so.  I only sent 3 emails just to make sure (yes I am OCD )  I have gotten everything else done (hotel and tickets rebooked) and the HHN tickets refunded.  This is all I am waiting on.  I went ahead and bought new ones for the 30th.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know





Terry H said:


> I called this afternoon and this is exactly what they told me.  We were suppose to go Friday.



So I received the email about my refund being processed Sunday, and this morning the refund is in my account. Faster than I expected with all of the hurricane cancellations I'm sure you had to process!


----------



## poppinspal

I have been to the Halloween party many times and usually am pretty good at planning out my time. This year between my sister and my niece I'm not exactly sure how to handle what they both what to see. My original plan had been to watch the Hocus Pocus show from a location where we could also watch the early parade right after. What we didn't expect was my niece falling in love with Zootopia. How would we do if we watched the Hocus Pocus show and then moved down to Main Street to get a spot for the parade and to see the Zootopia Party Patrol? Would we find a spot on the curb for the two little ones? 

Are we better off heading directly to Main Street to get seats for Zootopia Party Patrol and the parade and my sister can see the 9:15 Hocus Pocus show?


----------



## HollyMD

skuttle said:


> So I received the email about my refund being processed Sunday, and this morning the refund is in my account. Faster than I expected with all of the hurricane cancellations I'm sure you had to process!


When did you send your email to them? We have 10/6 and 10/7 tickets that we are waiting for refunds on and I sent emails 10/6 about both. I know they have a lot of them to process and trying to be patient, just scared maybe they didn't receive emails and trying to decide if I should call or give it a bit longer.


----------



## clayj41

Leaving for the airport at 4:30 a.m. tomorrow morning.  Hitting up the party tomorrow night and on 10/18.


----------



## Cluelyss

clayj41 said:


> Leaving for the airport at 4:30 a.m. tomorrow morning.  Hitting up the party tomorrow night and on 10/18.


We will be right behind you (though we don't need to leave until 5:30! Lol!). Parties on 10/14 and 10/16!!!


----------



## skuttle

HollyMD said:


> When did you send your email to them? We have 10/6 and 10/7 tickets that we are waiting for refunds on and I sent emails 10/6 about both. I know they have a lot of them to process and trying to be patient, just scared maybe they didn't receive emails and trying to decide if I should call or give it a bit longer.



On Oct. 5th I received an email from WDW about my Oct. 6th party being cancelled and it provided our options and how to email for the refund. I sent the email for the refund that night. 

Sunday I received an email from WDW telling me my refund had been processed, but could take 7-10 days to "fully" process and may not show up on my statement for 1-2 billing cycles.  

The money was in my account this morning.


----------



## MomoMcGinnis

Are there Fastpasses for meet and greet with the 7 Dwarfs (reportedly who start at around 6:30pm)?


----------



## beesly

MomoMcGinnis said:


> Are there Fastpasses for meet and greet with the 7 Dwarfs (reportedly who start at around 6:30pm)?



No. There are no Fastpasses at all during party hours. Since the Dwarfs are officially a party M&G and not part of the normal day attractions (you cannot line up without a party wristband), there are no FPs offered for them during "day" hours.


----------



## sheila14

clayj41 said:


> Leaving for the airport at 4:30 a.m. tomorrow morning.  Hitting up the party tomorrow night and on 10/18.


See you on the 18 also!!! I will have my Halloween tutu on


----------



## Disneymom1126

Half a day of work, a drive to the airport and a plane ride stand between us and Disney!  Will report back after our party on the 21st!


----------



## PSULion

Is celebrate the magic any different during the party? We saw it in February, and while we LOVED it, we could skip it to squeeze in some other party exclusive stuff if it's the exact same show we've already seen.


----------



## monique5

PSULion said:


> Is celebrate the magic any different during the party? We saw it in February, and while we LOVED it, we could skip it to squeeze in some other party exclusive stuff if it's the exact same show we've already seen.



It's not different from regular nights, but different from February. There's a "Fall" version to my understanding.


----------



## Wood Nymph

PSULion said:


> Is celebrate the magic any different during the party? We saw it in February, and while we LOVED it, we could skip it to squeeze in some other party exclusive stuff if it's the exact same show we've already seen.


We saw it at the Oct 2nd party and it didn't look any different than the regular Celebrations show. I was surprised that they didn't add some Halloween stuff to it.


----------



## bldvdb

How long should I anticipate the bus will take for a trip from Caribbean Beach to MK on October 31 around 4:00? 
We're spending the morning at MK, back to the hotel for rest, then back to MK for the party.


----------



## casnider

skuttle said:


> So I received the email about my refund being processed Sunday, and this morning the refund is in my account. Faster than I expected with all of the hurricane cancellations I'm sure you had to process!


I sent two emails on the 6th (as we were driving back home) and another one on the 7th.  I haven't heard anything yet either.


----------



## HollyMD

casnider said:


> I sent two emails on the 6th (as we were driving back home) and another one on the 7th. I haven't heard anything yet either.


Well, this makes me feel a little better. I know they have a ton to get through, just kind of nerve wracking waiting to make sure and just not knowing that they for sure received the email. I will give it until the end of the month, and if no word by then, will contact by phone.


----------



## casnider

HollyMD said:


> Well, this makes me feel a little better. I know they have a ton to get through, just kind of nerve wracking waiting to make sure and just not knowing that they for sure received the email. I will give it until the end of the month, and if no word by then, will contact by phone.


Trust me I know!  You are talking to the lady that will shoot any of her "ducks" that get out of the row!  I had loose ends that are not tied up.  And you are right, they do have a ton of stuff to go through so I have to remember to breath.  LOL


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

bldvdb said:


> How long should I anticipate the bus will take for a trip from Caribbean Beach to MK on October 31 around 4:00?
> We're spending the morning at MK, back to the hotel for rest, then back to MK for the party.



I'd give it an hour or more.  Maybe be at the stop around 245.  It's always just a roll of the dice with buses.  Sometimes you walk up and ones waiting.  Other times you wait 20+ minutes.  Halloween is a sold out party, so you may end up having to wait for a second bus.  

If being there at 4 is essential, I'd be at the bus stop at 245 because you just never know.


----------



## monique5

*Who's going to MNSSHP tonight or Sunday? *


----------



## mdb78

monique5 said:


> *Who's going to MNSSHP tonight or Sunday? *



Going on Sunday!


----------



## teachertink

Anyone know where the zero popcorn buckets can be found at the party?


----------



## disneyAndi14

We went to the party on 10/11/16 and really enjoyed it.  I did not think it was to crowded, we got lots of candy, saw Jack and Sally and Jack Sparrow.  We went right to Jack Skellington's line at 4:10 and we were about the 6th family so we were done with the meet and greet by 5:20pm.  Highly recommend, doing this right away and arrive by 4-4:15, he meets where Tianna use to meet in Liberty Square.  We saw Celebrations, Fireworks, and did the 2nd parade, all were fantastic! We also did many rides in between.  We saw so many cute costumes and I was very happy with our time there.  We also saw the ghost  Lady Carlotta at HM and she was very entertaining and we did the magic shot after HM.  Great weather for us as well.  The party was not overly crowded but this week at WDW has been very busy, the parks have all been 8-9'crowd levels so the party was a nice break from that.


----------



## Night Huntress

monique5 said:


> *Who's going to MNSSHP tonight or Sunday? *


We are here! My daughter is ecstatic! We already got our bands, party bag, two pins she was wanting and now dining in the West wing of BOG before the real fun starts!


----------



## dmc6469

teachertink said:


> Anyone know where the zero popcorn buckets can be found at the party?



I saw it on the street in Frontierland after we had left Splash Mountain. We were walking towards Haunted Mansion.  With SM behind you it was on a cart on your left


----------



## PSULion

monique5 said:


> *Who's going to MNSSHP tonight or Sunday? *



Me! Sunday!!! So excited!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abnihon

It looks like the Cadaver Dans are on the parade route.
Is it possible to get a spot in front of them to be entertained while you wait for parade?
They seem to have an 8:00 time.
How long is each "set"?


----------



## abnihon

Also for those who did Pirates League before party how long did it take?

We have a 4:30 appt but am worried about it eating up over an hour (and missing our Peter Pan FP which is 4:25-5:25)


----------



## Night Huntress

abnihon said:


> Also for those who did Pirates League before party how long did it take?
> 
> We have a 4:30 appt but am worried about it eating up over an hour (and missing our Peter Pan FP which is 4:25-5:25)


We did the Pirates league this morning and it took almost an hour. BTW- I had read that they did a photograph in the secret room or something but they didn't do any photos earlier


----------



## abooch

I'm at the party tonight. Got on line for Pooh and friends at 7:30 and met them at 8:05. Got on line for The Seven Dwarfs at 8:15 and met them at 8:40. Not bad at all but probably. Ecause of the parade at 8:15.


----------



## Night Huntress

abooch said:


> I'm at the party tonight. Got on line for Pooh and friends at 7:30 and met them at 8:05. Got on line for The Seven Dwarfs at 8:15 and met them at 8:40. Not bad at all but probably. Ecause of the parade at 8:15.


We haven't seen the dwarves yet. We did meet jack and sally. Got in line about 6:15 and done by 7. Then we did jafar and then Tarzan, Jane, and Turk. Now they didn't have a photpass photographer. We have made it to 2 of the magic shots. Hoping to get in a few more.


----------



## abnihon

Night Huntress said:


> We haven't seen the dwarves yet. We did meet jack and sally. Got in line about 6:15 and done by 7. Then we did jafar and then Tarzan, Jane, and Turk. Now they didn't have a photpass photographer. We have made it to 2 of the magic shots. Hoping to get in a few more.


How long did you wait for Tarzan?


----------



## Night Huntress

abnihon said:


> How long did you wait for Tarzan?


10 min


----------



## Melissa_E

disneyAndi14 said:


> We went to the party on 10/11/16 and really enjoyed it.  I did not think it was to crowded, we got lots of candy, saw Jack and Sally and Jack Sparrow.  We went right to Jack Skellington's line at 4:10 and we were about the 6th family so we were done with the meet and greet by 5:20pm.  Highly recommend, doing this right away and arrive by 4-4:15, he meets where Tianna use to meet in Liberty Square.  We saw Celebrations, Fireworks, and did the 2nd parade, all were fantastic! We also did many rides in between.  We saw so many cute costumes and I was very happy with our time there.  We also saw the ghost  Lady Carlotta at HM and she was very entertaining and we did the magic shot after HM.  Great weather for us as well.  The party was not overly crowded but this week at WDW has been very busy, the parks have all been 8-9'crowd levels so the party was a nice break from that.



We were also at the 10/11 party.  It was our first party ever, what a GREAT night!!!  We got plenty of candy and walked on to a number of rides after 10pm.  7DMT was running 40-50 minutes most of the night.

I'm glad disneyAndi14 said that the crowds have been 8-9 because I was wondering, I thought this week would have been a whole less crowded than what we are experiencing.  We are having a great time though!


----------



## monique5

Melissa_E said:


> We were also at the 10/11 party.  It was our first party ever, what a GREAT night!!!  We got plenty of candy and walked on to a number of rides after 10pm.  7DMT was running 40-50 minutes most of the night.
> 
> I'm glad disneyAndi14 said that the crowds have been 8-9 because I was wondering, I thought this week would have been a whole less crowded than what we are experiencing.  We are having a great time though!



So happy you had a GREAT time @ the party!


----------



## DaisyNY

Can't wait for our party on October 28th! I imagine that being it's a Friday and close to Halloween we can expect close to sell out crowds....weather permitting I think we'll go to second parade and try to squeeze in as much as we can during the first!


----------



## Metalfan

After reading through this thread since it's inception, I can't believe we are finally less than a week away from going to the party.


----------



## princessfionasmom

3 days until we head down!!!  Party on thursday night, I'm so excited.


----------



## abnihon

Night Huntress said:


> We did the Pirates league this morning and it took almost an hour. BTW- I had read that they did a photograph in the secret room or something but they didn't do any photos earlier


It took an hour or like you waited 30 min and then it took 30 min?
My hope is if we show up before 4:30 and they say they're running 20-30 min behind they'll let us run and do our Peter Pan FP and come back...


----------



## abnihon

A week from tomorrow I'll be at my first MNSSHP with my 3 year old DS.
He's a night owl so he may make it to the end and I think I'll bring a stroller in case he's tired.
I have a Wendy costume and my son will be a pirate.
I have a general plan but am going to try and stay flexible and follow his lead.  This hopefully will not be our last party!

We have 4:30 Pirates League.
Then planning to do some rides, have a chicken waffle sandwich at Sleepy Hollow, meet Cinderella and Aurora (before she leaves fairytale hall.  My son loves her!)

Right before party starts maybe line up for Pooh and friends if my son is interested.
If possible also meet Daisy/Donald/Minnie and Belle/Gaston.
Do rides in FL.
Then head over towards Diamond Horshoe area to get spot for first parade (what time do we need to arrive?  7:45?  8?)
Then do Adventureland rides and maybe meet Tarzan etc, Aladdin etc, and/or Captain Jack.
Try to catch Cadaver Dans!
Then head towards hub for Celebrate the Magic/fireworks.
After snack at Main St Bakery.
Head to Tomorrowland for rides and trick or treating.
Maybe back to FL?
Oh and of course need to ride Haunted Mansion during party so will sneek that in somewhere!
Maybe catch a Hocus Pocus show but not sure it will hold DS's interest.
Maybe meet Mickey on our way out.

How does the plan sound?

I decided to not even try for Jack/Sally or Dwarves.  No way will my son wait over an hour.  Maybe when he's older!


----------



## CMNJ

On the magical express...1 day to MNSSHP!!! See you all at the (secret) plaza gardens for wishes


----------



## Flamingomo

Cluelyss said:


> There will be a video and a "still" photo.


 Is the video able to be downloaded as well or is it an extra cost?


----------



## likesdisney

I will print off my confirmation that Disney sent when I got tickets to MNSSHP, but they will scan my magic band when I go sign in and get wristband, right?  I will be in the park already that day.


----------



## Terry H

casnider said:


> I sent two emails on the 6th (as we were driving back home) and another one on the 7th.  I haven't heard anything yet either.




All I did was call on Sunday, Oct 9, from our room at the Airport Hyatt. (Our Sat flight was cancelled and we couldn't get another until Monday morning).  The CM told me it might be 7-10 days for it to go through. On Thursday I got an alert from my CC company saying a large credit was posted to my account.


----------



## Lehuaann

Not sure if anyone has posted a photo of the candy, but this is what we received this past Mon's party...


----------



## jeni16

Hoping to go on the 27th.  Haven't bought tickets yet, just going to play it by ear & see how the trip is going to see if this will work into the plans or not.  Love seeing all of the pictures.  Keep them coming!


----------



## KayKayJS

Hi guys!! Can I get some pointers on my plan for tomorrow (Oct 16th)? Most concerned about when 7 dwarves come out.

4-530 - Rides/Snacks
5:30- In Line for 7 Dwarves  (start meeting at 620?)
6:30-7:00 - Half of group to Fairytale Hall, other half to Donald & Daisy (can we line up before 7?)
8:00 - Trick or treating in tomorrowland, Meet Lotso
8:30 - Trick or Treat in Adventureland & Frontierland. Meet Tarzan / Jane if line is short.
9:45 - get spot for castle show and fireworks
10:00 - Celebrate the Magic
10:15 - Fireworks
10:40 - Hocus Pcus
10:45 - Get spot for 2nd parade (should we sit in frotnierland or main street? When does the 2nd parade arrive to main street?)
11:35 - Head to Seven Dwarves Mine Train OR Tweedles 
12:00 Hocus Pocus again? (or if earlier enough, meet Mickey)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

KayKayJS said:


> Hi guys!! Can I get some pointers on my plan for tomorrow (Oct 16th)? Most concerned about when 7 dwarves come out.
> 
> 4-530 - Rides/Snacks
> 5:30- In Line for 7 Dwarves  (start meeting at 620?)
> 6:30-7:00 - Half of group to Fairytale Hall, other half to Donald & Daisy (can we line up before 7?)
> 8:00 - Trick or treating in tomorrowland, Meet Lotso
> 8:30 - Trick or Treat in Adventureland & Frontierland. Meet Tarzan / Jane if line is short.
> 9:45 - get spot for castle show and fireworks
> 10:00 - Celebrate the Magic
> 10:15 - Fireworks
> 10:40 - Hocus Pcus
> 10:45 - Get spot for 2nd parade (should we sit in frotnierland or main street? When does the 2nd parade arrive to main street?)
> 11:35 - Head to Seven Dwarves Mine Train OR Tweedles
> 12:00 Hocus Pocus again? (or if earlier enough, meet Mickey)
> 
> Thanks everyone!!



I'd be in line for the Dwarves around 5.  I think the flood of people usually starts around 510-515, you'll be behind a lot of people if you wait until 530.  I think they start to meet more towards 615.  

Yes you can line up before 7 for Donald and Daisy.

I like Frontierland for the parade.  I think the atmosphere is a bit spookier and better.  The parade starts in Frontierland so it doesn't get to the end of Main Street for another 15+ minutes.


----------



## abooch

Here's what I got done at Last Friday'S (Oct 14th party.

I didn't get inside the magic kingdom until about 7:15. Not sure if exact times but this is the order I did everything.

Trick or Treating
Pooh and friends
Mine Train
Goofy
Barnstormer
Trick or Treating
7 Dwarves
Cruella
Celebrate the Magic
Hallowishes
Haunted Mansion
Trick or Treating
Boo to You
Jack and Sally
Hocus Pocus

I'd say I got a lot done and hit all the big things mostly.


----------



## StuckInKS

abooch said:


> Here's what I got done at Last Friday'S (Oct 14th party.
> 
> I didn't get inside the magic kingdom until about 7:15. Not sure if exact times but this is the order I did everything.
> 
> Trick or Treating
> Pooh and friends
> Mine Train
> Goofy
> Barnstormer
> Trick or Treating
> 7 Dwarves
> Cruella
> Celebrate the Magic
> Hallowishes
> Haunted Mansion
> Trick or Treating
> Boo to You
> Jack and Sally
> Hocus Pocus
> 
> I'd say I got a lot done and hit all the big things mostly.



That seems like a pretty good list for not even getting there till after 7pm. Its encouraging! I still need to sit down and make our plan for the 23rd. Hoping to get checked in and out the door early enough to hop over and ride FEA and new Soarin' before going to the party. Its going to be a busy first day.


----------



## Night Huntress

abnihon said:


> It took an hour or like you waited 30 min and then it took 30 min?
> My hope is if we show up before 4:30 and they say they're running 20-30 min behind they'll let us run and do our Peter Pan FP and come back...


Sorry. I've been driving back home so this is the first time I saw this. We arrived about 10min before our appt and they did the name thing and then we waited for them to call us. Total time was about an hour with waiting. We didn't wait long though. My daughter was an empress however which really only requires eye makeup, nails and glitter. I saw kids getting the full facial makeup and I don't know if that takes any longer but it looked cool!


----------



## vinotinto

I wanted to come back and post that we received our refund for the cancelled Oct 6th party. I contacted them the evening of Oct 6th, received an email on Oct 12th and a refund appeared on my AmEx on Oct 14th. Very easy, painless and timely refund.


----------



## smitch425

Had a blast at Friday's party. Crowd wasn't bad at all! Wristband location at Tortuga opened at 3:51pm and headed to Jack and Sally right after. We were about the 10th group for them. 2nd in line for Aladdin and Abu and had 22 pics in their session, as we sent the kids first before jumping in for a couple of pics. Got right back in line hoping to be up again after the switch and we timed it perfectly to be 2nd for Jasmine and Genie. We were done with both sets well before 8, and I think Jafar was done before 8, too. If not before, very soon after, and that was even after he stepped away for a short break. The rest of the night was trick or treating, meeting up with various family members and doing the dance party, fireworks, 2nd parade and midnight show. Didn't get the magic shots during the party, but did the the apple shot at DHS earlier in the week. About 2 hours from home now. Exhausted, but worth it! Here are some pics. They were too large to post individually. Lol


----------



## simnia

smitch425 said:


> Had a blast at Friday's party. Crowd wasn't bad at all! Wristband location at Tortuga opened at 3:51pm and headed to Jack and Sally right after. We were about the 10th group for them. View attachment 201463


Sounds like a great time and you got some great photos!  Happy to hear that Tortuga location is opening a little early so that we can hop into J&S along with those coming in early from the gate.  We'll be there in 1 week.  Can't wait!


----------



## vinotinto

smitch425 said:


> Had a blast at Friday's party. Crowd wasn't bad at all! Wristband location at Tortuga opened at 3:51pm and headed to Jack and Sally right after. We were about the 10th group for them. 2nd in line for Aladdin and Abu and had 22 pics in their session, as we sent the kids first before jumping in for a couple of pics. Got right back in line hoping to be up again after the switch and we timed it perfectly to be 2nd for Jasmine and Genie. We were done with both sets well before 8, and I think Jafar was done before 8, too. If not before, very soon after, and that was even after he stepped away for a short break. The rest of the night was trick or treating, meeting up with various family members and doing the dance party, fireworks, 2nd parade and midnight show. Didn't get the magic shots during the party, but did the the apple shot at DHS earlier in the week. About 2 hours from home now. Exhausted, but worth it! Here are some pics. They were too large to post individually. Lol


Great disneybounding costumes! Sounds like a fun party!


----------



## Taylor Nicole

Quick question that may have already been answered but, are Hogwarts robes from Universal allowed at the party?


----------



## Wackdawg

I originally posted my itinerary last week and figured it was a little heavy to begin with. However we did get a lot of it accomplished and some other things I didn't expect to do. The following we accomplished between the hours of 3:45-12:25 on October 14th. We Got my Bday pin and MNSSHP card and a couple more packs of sotmk. Then we got our bags and treat packages and we took in about 7lbs of loot by TOT thru the night. Then we saw great moments in Muppet history. We FP+ PP, Space Mtn, and Jungle cruise. Then we Rode Iasw, pooh, buzz, POTC, HM, LM, SPmtn, TTA and SDMT. We had m&g cruella de vil. We accomplished several magic shots that included the Floating Tombstone, Dancing Ghosts, Headless Horseman, Hearse and the gravediggers. Tried for the apple but just couldn't get it. Then we watched the Boo To You Parade, Celebrate the Magic and Hallowishes. We also watched the Cadaver Dan's, snacked on cupcakes and ate at Casey's. And finally shopped pretty solidly at Storybook circus and the Emporium for Halloween merchandise. All in all it was a fun night for my birthday and would have liked to meet a few more characters but we weren't going to wait 30-40 minutes for some of those M&G's. We were very happy with our evening there and can't wait to get back again already.


----------



## jhoannam

smitch425 said:


> Had a blast at Friday's party. Crowd wasn't bad at all! Wristband location at Tortuga opened at 3:51pm and headed to Jack and Sally right after. We were about the 10th group for them. 2nd in line for Aladdin and Abu and had 22 pics in their session, as we sent the kids first before jumping in for a couple of pics. Got right back in line hoping to be up again after the switch and we timed it perfectly to be 2nd for Jasmine and Genie. We were done with both sets well before 8, and I think Jafar was done before 8, too. If not before, very soon after, and that was even after he stepped away for a short break. The rest of the night was trick or treating, meeting up with various family members and doing the dance party, fireworks, 2nd parade and midnight show. Didn't get the magic shots during the party, but did the the apple shot at DHS earlier in the week. About 2 hours from home now. Exhausted, but worth it! Here are some pics. They were too large to post individually. LolView attachment 201463


Looks awesome! I'm wondering if the Friday crowds are lower than the Thursday because of the price differences.


----------



## mdb78

Taylor Nicole said:


> Quick question that may have already been answered but, are Hogwarts robes from Universal allowed at the party?



Yes it's fine.  Saw a couple hogwarts students last night.  Even saw a family of 5 all in Harry Potter mode and the father, who was rather tall, was Hagrid.


----------



## mdb78

We went to our first party last night and we all had a wonderful time!  We arrived yesterday, and even though we wanted to get to the park by 3:45ish, is wasn't going to happen.  On the drive we stopped at a rest stop for a quick bathroom break, but end up staying longer.  Anyways, arrived at the hotel at 2:30, ate snacks and got ready.  Kids were too excited and jumpy and dh decided to shave .
Left room I think around 3:50, got on the bus a little after 4.  I would say we got inside the park around 4:30ish.  Got the sorcerer card and youngest dd had first haircut at harmony barbershop which was scheduled for 5.
After haircut went through the bypass, got our bags and candy and headed to fantasyland to use our FP, 7dmt for dh and oldest dd, and PP for me and the 2  littles.  We did have a FP from 4-5 for Mickey, but didn't use it and went to him later in the evening.
Party just started right when we got off Pirates and then headed to tiki room for candy.  Walked by and saw jack sparrow and line looked at least 30 min.
Candy lines moved quickly and we got handfuls each time.  Saw the first hocus pocus. Wasn't part of the plan to watch the first show, but we were crossing to get to tomorrowland when it was starting, so we stopped.  We were right off the hub, but didn't mind.
Only took pictures with Lotso (line was short and characters weren't a priority since this was our only park time) and Mickey in costume.
Arrived at the grass area in front of Caseys and plopped down at 10:10.  Another family could've easily sat in front of us and behind us against the railing.  After fireworks we were heading to hm, but saw there were people already waiting for the parade so we decided to wait the 40 min and sat at the rope in front of the heritage house in Liberty square.  After parade, headed to hm before closing.  On the way out, stopped at the plaza ice cream place since dd wanted to get the poison apple stein.  Then stopped at the bakery since dh felt like  getting some cookies and brownies.  Waited close to 10 min for the bus, got on at 12:50 and had it all to ourselves.

We had a really good time.  I expected the hub and main st to be super crowded, but it really wasn't as bad as I was expecting.  Loved the no wait for rides!  
Thank you all for the tips.  This party was supposed to be a one time thing, but I see us returning!


----------



## KMH79

Is the line for Minnie long (30+ min) all night long?


----------



## DaisyNY

What is the poison apple stein? Is it a container for ice cream?


----------



## monique5

mdb78 said:


> We went to our first party last night and we all had a wonderful time!  We arrived yesterday, and even though we wanted to get to the park by 3:45ish, is wasn't going to happen.  On the drive we stopped at a rest stop for a quick bathroom break, but end up staying longer.  Anyways, arrived at the hotel at 2:30, ate snacks and got ready.  Kids were too excited and jumpy and dh decided to shave .
> Left room I think around 3:50, got on the bus a little after 4.  I would say we got inside the park around 4:30ish.  Got the sorcerer card and youngest dd had first haircut at harmony barbershop which was scheduled for 5.
> After haircut went through the bypass, got our bags and candy and headed to fantasyland to use our FP, 7dmt for dh and oldest dd, and PP for me and the 2  littles.  We did have a FP from 4-5 for Mickey, but didn't use it and went to him later in the evening.
> Party just started right when we got off Pirates and then headed to tiki room for candy.  Walked by and saw jack sparrow and line looked at least 30 min.
> Candy lines moved quickly and we got handfuls each time.  Saw the first hocus pocus. Wasn't part of the plan to watched the first show, but we were crossing to get to tomorrowland when it was starting and we stopped.  We were right off the hub, but didn't mind.
> Only took pictures with Lotso (line was short and characters weren't a priority since this was our only park time) and Mickey in costume.
> Arrived at the grass area in front of Caseys and plopped down at 10:10.  Another family could've easily sat in front of us and behind us against the railing.  After fireworks we were heading to hm, but saw there were people already waiting for the parade so we decided to wait the 40 min and sat at the rope in front of the heritage house in Liberty square.  After parade, headed to hm before closing.  On the way out, stopped at the plaza ice cream place since dd wanted to get the poison apple stein.  Then stopped at the bakery since dh felt like  getting some cookies and brownies.  Waited close to 10 min for the bus, got on at 12:50 and had it all to ourselves.
> 
> We had a really good time.  I expected the hub and main st to be super crowded, but it really wasn't as bad as I was expecting.
> Thank you all for the tips.  This party was supposed to be a one time thing, but I see us returning!



Glad you guys had a great time!


----------



## monique5

*WOW! Only 9 MNSSHPs left. Only 2 parties Sold Out. I can' wait until it's my turn for MNSHHP!
11D Until I'm Home! *


----------



## casnider

vinotinto said:


> Anyone else emailed and still have not received a refund for the cancelled parties? I emailed them on Friday about my cancelled MNSSHP tickets and have not yet received a response for seen a credit on my cc. Trying to avoid calling...


Finally got my email yesterday!


----------



## mdb78

DaisyNY said:


> What is the poison apple stein? Is it a container for ice cream?



Picture of it is on post #1 or #2.  You can get at several places in the park.


----------



## CMNJ

KMH79 said:


> Is the line for Minnie long (30+ min) all night long?


Last night we got in line (actually started the line with a few other families for Minnie, Donald and Daisy right before 7 so but right after 7 it jumped considerably)


----------



## KayKayJS

Went to our first Halloween party last night (we've done Christmas.) We had a great time, but there were some pretty big mishaps with CMs and generall knowledge. I'm a local so I see this all the time, but last night it bothered me even more. If you don't like negative CM stories, don't read further. CMs have gone downhill for years now and I guess I should expect it now, but its tough to swallow because I remember the times of good customer service and nice people.


We're passholders, so we entered the park at 3:20PM to get a head start. We asked multiple CMs where to get wristbands, and none knew (what?). When we finally found one who did, he told us to exit the park and go get in the event line (and wait 40 minutes? I couldn't believe he just suggested this.) and get our wristbands there. I told him we're passholders so we don't need to wait until 4, did he know of any locations in the park to get them, and he was super rude and goes. "psh. Tomorrowland." Ok so if you knew it was in Tomorrowland (also - that is not very specific), why would you tell us to leave? I left very annoyed.

Went to Starbucks to get a coffee and the CM manning the lines is telling people this line isn't long at all, they should see Christmas, and just b*tching to anyone who will listen about her job. Then this gets guests complaining about lines, etc. So magical. Not.

When we got in line to meet the 7 Dwarves at 5PM, there was no one at the front of the line and no CMs. We walked up to the line and stood (near the water fountain). A few minutes later some people (construction?) came by and asked us to move to a specific area outside of the covered queue area, as they needed to set up the set for the dwarves and it wasn't safe for us to be in there. Cool - we move. 30 minutes go by and people start filing in behind us. Then people start getting anxious and upset with the line placement and trying to jump the line. There's no CM around to manage the line, and it turns into a bit of a chaos. We ended up having to be very vocal and fight for a spot near the front because 1) they were going to load the line from the back to where we were, into the queues, making us last, and 2) there was a family that was told they could sit down at the tables nearby and wait. Completely unorganized and definitely started the night off sour. 
Other than those things, we had a good time. We were able to do (in order)


7 Dwarves
Columbia Harbour House
Princesses
Minnie, Donald, Daisy
Trick or Treat in Tomorrowland
Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin

Lotso
Dance Party
Space Mountain
Starbucks
Fireworks
Hocus Pocus
Parade
SDMT


----------



## dmc6469

DaisyNY said:


> What is the poison apple stein? Is it a container for ice cream?



I got mine at Gastons Tavern


----------



## dmc6469

KayKayJS said:


> When we finally found one who did, he told us to exit the park and go get in the event line (and wait 40 minutes? I couldn't believe he just suggested this.) and get our wristbands there.




Oh my.  I wonder if you dealt with the same CM I did at my party!! He was SOOOOO rude and did the same thing; told us to go back out and get in line then get our wristband inside there.  After he walked off, another CM came up after hearing him and said ‘no, he’s wrong. Just go to City Hall.  They will get it to you and take care of you.”  She didn’t know why he was 1) so rude and 2) told us to leave the park and get back in the ‘party line’ to get our wristband.


----------



## memo10

I think we're going to go on Friday for DD's Bday!  I'm curious to see how the crowds are.  We went to a Christmas party a few years ago but that's our only recent party experience!


----------



## Iowamomof4

monique5 said:


> *WOW! Only 9 MNSSHPs left. Only 2 parties Sold Out. I can' wait until it's my turn for MNSHHP!
> 11D Until I'm Home! *



I'm still amazed at the lack of sold-out parties so far! I hope this trend continues with the MVMCP's.


----------



## PacoDF

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm still amazed at the lack of sold-out parties so far! I hope this trend continues with the MVMCP's.



Higher prices and maybe higher attendance cap per party. Not sure if the lack of sold out parties is a good thing... 

Anyway, I've seen lots of people saying it wasn't as crowded as they expected. We'll be there for the october 30th party and nov 8th for xmas party, we'll see...


----------



## monique5

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm still amazed at the lack of sold-out parties so far! I hope this trend continues with the MVMCP's.



I'm very surprised that there's only been 2 sold out parties so far. I except the 30th to sell out , that's one of my nights. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## monique5

PacoDF said:


> Higher prices and maybe higher attendance cap per party. Not sure if the lack of sold out parties is a good thing...
> 
> Anyway, I've seen lots of people saying it wasn't as crowded as they expected. We'll be there for the october 30th party and nov 8th for xmas party, we'll see...



I figured the higher prices were going to he a huge factor; we're paying over $90 (family of 3) in comparison to last year on Halloween. It's been mentioned that more tickets were being sold, but no confirmation from the usual sources. And agree with crowd level comments, only one with true complaints was September 25 (sold out).

See you on the 30th!


----------



## dis2cruise

What time do the firework happen??


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Sorry, quoted wrong post.


----------



## CMNJ

DisneyLove2015 said:


> Sorry, quoted wrong post.


10:15
Celebrate the Magic is at 10


----------



## DisneyLove2015

KMH79 said:


> Is the line for Minnie long (30+ min) all night long?


On 9/29 we waited about 30-35 minutes for them at 10:50.  We were finished by 11:30


----------



## garthbarth1

Cluelyss said:


> There will be a video and a "still" photo.


Thanks for the info! We passed on it bc we thought it was only moving  I hope they have it next year!


----------



## a4matte

DaisyNY said:


> What is the poison apple stein? Is it a container for ice cream?


We got ours at a stand somewhat across from Country Bears. The CM gave us the option to either get them filled with whatever drink we wanted or just to have the apple unopened and still wrapped with the drink in a regular cup.


----------



## MagnoliaBend12

I have a friend whose friend wants her to go on a LAST minute trip before her annual pass runs out. They want to leave THIS Thursday. Yes, 2 days from now. They want to do the Halloween party the night they arrive. She's like to save a few $ and purchase tickets in advance. If she orders online or calls will they have the tickets for her at the resort or will she have to go to will call at MK? Thanks so much!


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I had to go to will call at MK. 

Was there a new MNSSHP popcorn bucket in October? I keep hoping they'll do something like Minnie as a Witch.


----------



## Cluelyss

Back from our weekend trip and in serious withdrawal! Did parties on both 10/14 and 10/16 and thought crowds were very light at both. Managed to accomplish everything we wanted to do at the parties, except meet the Tweedles (since DS5 refused once he saw that they met with the "Queen with the mad face" - LOL).

Friday night we arrived at the park around 5, rode 7DMT with our FP then headed to a 5:30 ADR at Skipper's Canteen. Unfortunately, we waited 30 minutes to be seated (!) so got a bit of a late start to the party. Our plan had been to head right to Jack Sparrow after dinner, but we ended up missing the cut off for his first set. So we rode Pirates instead, did some ToT'ing in Adventureland, then were 2nd in line for his 2nd set. After that we rode HM, did the magic shot there, more ToTing then got a spot in the plaza gardens for CTM and Hallowishes. Lots of room still around 9:45. After the fireworks, moved to Fantasyland for trick or treating, picked up poison apple steins at Gaston's, magic shot by LM (and rode the ride). Then ToT in Tomorrowland, rode Space Mountain, met Lotso (10 minute wait) and grabbed a curbside spot for the second parade at the end of Main Street around 11:00. Got out HH magic shot on our way out (though no HH in our photo - so need to contact them!).

Sunday night we had a 4:15 ADR at BOG then headed directly to dwarf line. Arrived around 5:30 and were maybe 15 parties ahead of us. They came out right at 6:15 and we were done by 6:30. Headed directly to the Pooh M&G, maybe 10th in line, made their first set no problem. Were done by 7:30. Jumped on the Tea Cups right there, then went to meet Snow White. She had NO LINE!! Had such a great interaction (we were dressed as Snow, Evil Queen and 2 dwarfs). PP photog took 40 pictures at the M&G!! Also could have had a second row seat for the first parade down most of Main Street - I was shocked. We watched the HH ride, then hit up some rides (Pirates, HM, small world) and more ToTing. We also caught the Hocus Pocus show somewhere in there and watched Hallowishes from behind the castle - then jumped right on SDMT with perhaps a 15 minute wait. Rode Pooh then grabbed snacks and caught the 2nd parade again. Passed Jack & Sally around 11 and there were only about 20 people in line (but we met them 2 years ago, so didn't stop). Also noticed about a 10 minute wait for Tarzan, Jane and Terk around 8:30, but kids had no interest in stopping. 

All in all, thought the crowd levels were great and we got a lot accomplished. Feel free to ask any questions! Here are a few pics, too!


----------



## jmoney4080

i am sure this has been answered a million times in this thread, but where exactly are the 7 dwarves and what time should i get myself on line for them?


----------



## Cluelyss

jmoney4080 said:


> i am sure this has been answered a million times in this thread, but where exactly are the 7 dwarves and what time should i get myself on line for them?


They meet in Stoybook Circus, in the tent behind Casey Jr. Look for the mine backdrop and jewels 

To be one of the first to meet them line up between 5 and 5:30. They come out at 6:15. By 6 the line was outside the tent and it stays long all night.


----------



## gabbyrodman

CAn anyone tell me where I can buy a bag for candy.


----------



## Cluelyss

gabbyrodman said:


> CAn anyone tell me where I can buy a bag for candy.


You'll get a free one at the party.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

While at the party Friday night we kept an eye on the app to see wait times for characters.... However Jack and Sally already had over an hour wait before the party even started. We did manage to sneak over and get Mickey in less than 20 minutes, was suprised by that.... But with all that we were trying to cram in and having two people with us who were hard to get moving cause there feet were tired it was hard for us to do a lot of lines. The rest of the event was fantastic, we saw all the shows and the parade... loved it!


----------



## CMNJ

Cluelyss said:


> They meet in Stoybook Circus, in the tent behind Casey Jr. Look for the mine backdrop and jewels
> 
> To be one of the first to meet them line up between 5 and 5:30. They come out at 6:15. By 6 the line was outside the tent and it stays long all night.



We were like 2 or three groups behind you in line for 7 dwarves on Sunday-would have said hi if I realized at the time! We were R2D2, Darth Vader, And a Storm trooper (not full costumes)


----------



## dmc6469

gabbyrodman said:


> CAn anyone tell me where I can buy a bag for candy.



YOu get a small one free at the party.  We brought our own which was quite large (Had Anna and Elsa on it) that we got for a buck at the Dollar Tree


----------



## dmc6469

jmoney4080 said:


> i am sure this has been answered a million times in this thread, but where exactly are the 7 dwarves and what time should i get myself on line for them?



We got in line at 4:58 and were the 5th in line.  They came out early that day (6:03) so by 6:10 we were done and ready to go to the next.  They are in the tent at the circus.


----------



## gabbyrodman

Is anyone there now?  There's some crazy wait times for everything, including buzz light year 80 minutes.  Crowd is supposed to be a 4 and I've been checking for weeks and have never seen these kind of wait times.????


----------



## CARR1E F1SHER

We're here now and just walked on Little Mermaid. We're waiting line for the 7 Dwarfs now.


----------



## gizimm

Heading to our 1st MNSSHP on Tuesday 10/25 - very excited! Meeting the Seven Dwarves is a priority for our family. I know they come out early but does the whole party have to stand in line or can 1 person hold the place in the queue while other do rides/eat/shop? Planning to get there early, but would be easier if we could send 1 or 2 from our group ahead while others finish up an early dinner... Any advice is much appreciated!!!


----------



## ElsieAstronaut

Well, looks like we'll be joining the fun this year after all. Had no plans to, but got a last minute invite to a group outing and figure, what the heck?!

We'll be attending this sunday, 10/23, as a 50's couple.


----------



## Cluelyss

gizimm said:


> Heading to our 1st MNSSHP on Tuesday 10/25 - very excited! Meeting the Seven Dwarves is a priority for our family. I know they come out early but does the whole party have to stand in line or can 1 person hold the place in the queue while other do rides/eat/shop? Planning to get there early, but would be easier if we could send 1 or 2 from our group ahead while others finish up an early dinner... Any advice is much appreciated!!!


Hubby and I traded off holding the spot Sunday night. Lots of others do this as well. But I'd make sure your whole party is there around the time they come out, as they start cramming you into the queue at that point and it would be hard to re-enter the line.


----------



## Cluelyss

CMNJ said:


> We were like 2 or three groups behind you in line for 7 dwarves on Sunday-would have said hi if I realized at the time! We were R2D2, Darth Vader, And a Storm trooper (not full costumes)


Oh how funny! I remember seeing you guys too! Hope you had a great night!


----------



## FoxC63

*         Off Topic*

I’ve been planning this trip with all of you for several months now and have had the pleasure of reading your trip reports as you’ve returned back home.

I sincerely appreciate all the heartfelt best wishes during my husband “Last Chemo Bag”.  Unfortunately my mother’s health has taken a turn for the worst and we’ll be flying out to be with her instead of going to WDW.

I wanted you to know as this too has been home for me. There are some really great people here on this thread and I hope they become a staple.

I’ll be cancelling the following tomorrow All reservations are for THREE ADULTS. If you are interested please PM me and I will coordinate with you.

Again thank you so much for your generosity and I wish you the best always. 

EDIT:  10/19 - GONE:  *Monday, Oct 31* *MK  *4pm - Be Our Guest
Edit:  10/19 - GONE:  
*Thursday, Oct. 27*  MK   12:35 - Liberty Tree Tavern
*Friday, Oct. 28   HS*  5:15pm – Club Villain
*Saturday, Oct. 29  MK*   8:45p – W. Fireworks Dessert Party Garden View $59pp
*Sunday, Oct. 30* *Epcot* 4:40pm - Beaches & Cream (lunch menu)


----------



## smitch425

FoxC63 said:


> *         Off Topic*
> 
> I’ve been planning this trip with all of you for several months now and have had the pleasure of reading your trip reports as you’ve returned back home.
> 
> I sincerely appreciate all the heartfelt best wishes during my husband “Last Chemo Bag”.  Unfortunately my mother’s health has taken a turn for the worst and we’ll be flying out to be with her instead of going to WDW.
> 
> I wanted you to know as this too has been home for me. There are some really great people here on this thread and I hope they become a staple.
> 
> I’ll be cancelling the following tomorrow All reservations are for THREE ADULTS. If you are interested please PM me and I will coordinate with you.
> 
> *Thursday, Oct. 27*  MK   12:35 - Liberty Tree Tavern
> *Friday, Oct. 28   HS*  5:15pm – Club Villain
> *Saturday, Oct. 29  MK*   8:45p – W. Fireworks Dessert Party Garden View $59pp
> *Sunday, Oct. 30* *Epcot* 4:40pm - Beaches & Cream (lunch menu)
> *Monday, Oct 31* *MK  *4pm - Be Our Guest
> 
> Again thank you so much for your generosity and I wish you the best always.


Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear you have to cancel. Prayers and pixie dust for your family. Disney will always be waiting for you!


----------



## E-Rod

Cluelyss said:


> Back from our weekend trip and in serious withdrawal! Did parties on both 10/14 and 10/16 and thought crowds were very light at both. Managed to accomplish everything we wanted to do at the parties, except meet the Tweedles (since DS5 refused once he saw that they met with the "Queen with the mad face" - LOL).
> 
> Friday night we arrived at the park around 5, rode 7DMT with our FP then headed to a 5:30 ADR at Skipper's Canteen. Unfortunately, we waited 30 minutes to be seated (!) so got a bit of a late start to the party. Our plan had been to head right to Jack Sparrow after dinner, but we ended up missing the cut off for his first set. So we rode Pirates instead, did some ToT'ing in Adventureland, then were 2nd in line for his 2nd set. After that we rode HM, did the magic shot there, more ToTing then got a spot in the plaza gardens for CTM and Hallowishes. Lots of room still around 9:45. After the fireworks, moved to Fantasyland for trick or treating, picked up poison apple steins at Gaston's, magic shot by LM (and rode the ride). Then ToT in Tomorrowland, rode Space Mountain, met Lotso (10 minute wait) and grabbed a curbside spot for the second parade at the end of Main Street around 11:00. Got out HH magic shot on our way out (though no HH in our photo - so need to contact them!).
> 
> Sunday night we had a 4:15 ADR at BOG then headed directly to dwarf line. Arrived around 5:30 and were maybe 15 parties ahead of us. They came out right at 6:15 and we were done by 6:30. Headed directly to the Pooh M&G, maybe 10th in line, made their first set no problem. Were done by 7:30. Jumped on the Tea Cups right there, then went to meet Snow White. She had NO LINE!! Had such a great interaction (we were dressed as Snow, Evil Queen and 2 dwarfs). PP photog took 40 pictures at the M&G!! Also could have had a second row seat for the first parade down most of Main Street - I was shocked. We watched the HH ride, then hit up some rides (Pirates, HM, small world) and more ToTing. We also caught the Hocus Pocus show somewhere in there and watched Hallowishes from behind the castle - then jumped right on SDMT with perhaps a 15 minute wait. Rode Pooh then grabbed snacks and caught the 2nd parade again. Passed Jack & Sally around 11 and there were only about 20 people in line (but we met them 2 years ago, so didn't stop). Also noticed about a 10 minute wait for Tarzan, Jane and Terk around 8:30, but kids had no interest in stopping.
> 
> All in all, thought the crowd levels were great and we got a lot accomplished. Feel free to ask any questions! Here are a few pics, too!
> View attachment 201798 View attachment 201799 View attachment 201800 View attachment 201801 View attachment 201802


Looks like you had a great time, awesome pics! Do you remember what time Jack Sparrow arrived for his 2nd set? And does the second parade start in Main St and return to Frontierland? I know post #1 says it starts in Frontierland but I've been told the 2nd parade is reverse. I want to try to catch it where it starts. Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

Thanks Smitch, you're one of the staples


----------



## lilysgigi

FoxC63 said:


> *         Off Topic*
> 
> I’ve been planning this trip with all of you for several months now and have had the pleasure of reading your trip reports as you’ve returned back home.
> 
> I sincerely appreciate all the heartfelt best wishes during my husband “Last Chemo Bag”.  Unfortunately my mother’s health has taken a turn for the worst and we’ll be flying out to be with her instead of going to WDW.
> 
> I wanted you to know as this too has been home for me. There are some really great people here on this thread and I hope they become a staple.
> 
> I’ll be cancelling the following tomorrow All reservations are for THREE ADULTS. If you are interested please PM me and I will coordinate with you.
> 
> *Thursday, Oct. 27*  MK   12:35 - Liberty Tree Tavern
> *Friday, Oct. 28   HS*  5:15pm – Club Villain
> *Saturday, Oct. 29  MK*   8:45p – W. Fireworks Dessert Party Garden View $59pp
> *Sunday, Oct. 30* *Epcot* 4:40pm - Beaches & Cream (lunch menu)
> *Monday, Oct 31* *MK  *4pm - Be Our Guest
> 
> Again thank you so much for your generosity and I wish you the best always.


You have many folks sending up best wishes for all- and I totally know the disappointment of a long awaited trip being cancelled .


----------



## FoxC63

lilysgigi said:


> You have many folks sending up best wishes for all- and I totally know the disappointment of a long awaited trip being cancelled .



You rock!  Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## dis2cruise

CMNJ said:


> 10:15
> Celebrate the Magic is at 10


Thanks!!


----------



## beesly

FoxC63 said:


> *         Off Topic*
> 
> I’ve been planning this trip with all of you for several months now and have had the pleasure of reading your trip reports as you’ve returned back home.
> 
> I sincerely appreciate all the heartfelt best wishes during my husband “Last Chemo Bag”.  Unfortunately my mother’s health has taken a turn for the worst and we’ll be flying out to be with her instead of going to WDW.
> 
> I wanted you to know as this too has been home for me. There are some really great people here on this thread and I hope they become a staple.
> 
> ...
> Again thank you so much for your generosity and I wish you the best always.



So sorry to hear this! Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Cluelyss

E-Rod said:


> Looks like you had a great time, awesome pics! Do you remember what time Jack Sparrow arrived for his 2nd set? And does the second parade start in Main St and return to Frontierland? I know post #1 says it starts in Frontierland but I've been told the 2nd parade is reverse. I want to try to catch it where it starts. Thanks!


His second set started right about 8. We lined up perhaps 10-15 minutes prior?

The parade route is the same both times - starts from Frontierland and ends by the flagpole on Main Street. 

Have a great time!!


----------



## DiannaVM

Just one day over a week!! I am so excited!


----------



## HollyMD

FoxC63 said:


> *         Off Topic*
> 
> I’ve been planning this trip with all of you for several months now and have had the pleasure of reading your trip reports as you’ve returned back home.
> 
> I sincerely appreciate all the heartfelt best wishes during my husband “Last Chemo Bag”.  Unfortunately my mother’s health has taken a turn for the worst and we’ll be flying out to be with her instead of going to WDW.
> 
> I wanted you to know as this too has been home for me. There are some really great people here on this thread and I hope they become a staple.
> 
> I’ll be cancelling the following tomorrow All reservations are for THREE ADULTS. If you are interested please PM me and I will coordinate with you.
> 
> *Thursday, Oct. 27*  MK   12:35 - Liberty Tree Tavern
> *Friday, Oct. 28   HS*  5:15pm – Club Villain
> *Saturday, Oct. 29  MK*   8:45p – W. Fireworks Dessert Party Garden View $59pp
> *Sunday, Oct. 30* *Epcot* 4:40pm - Beaches & Cream (lunch menu)
> *Monday, Oct 31* *MK  *4pm - Be Our Guest
> 
> Again thank you so much for your generosity and I wish you the best always.






Prayers going out for your mother and your family! We will all be here waiting for news.


----------



## FoxC63

beesly said:


> So sorry to hear this! Sending positive thoughts your way.





HollyMD said:


> Prayers going out for your mother and your family! We will all be here waiting for news.



Both of you have been so awesome since I've been on this thread.  Thank you so much and my very best to you.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> *         Off Topic*
> 
> I’ve been planning this trip with all of you for several months now and have had the pleasure of reading your trip reports as you’ve returned back home.
> 
> I sincerely appreciate all the heartfelt best wishes during my husband “Last Chemo Bag”.  Unfortunately my mother’s health has taken a turn for the worst and we’ll be flying out to be with her instead of going to WDW.



I'm very sorry to hear that.  I will keep you in my thoughts. 

Disney will be there waiting for your next trip, which I'm sure will be magical.


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that.  I will keep you in my thoughts.
> 
> Disney will be there waiting for your next trip, which I'm sure will be magical.



Thank you for your kind words.  You are a another staple whose help has been greatly appreciated.


----------



## E-Rod

Cluelyss said:


> His second set started right about 8. We lined up perhaps 10-15 minutes prior?
> 
> The parade route is the same both times - starts from Frontierland and ends by the flagpole on Main Street.
> 
> Have a great time!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lehuaann

FoxC63 said:


> *         Off Topic*
> 
> I’ve been planning this trip with all of you for several months now and have had the pleasure of reading your trip reports as you’ve returned back home.
> 
> I sincerely appreciate all the heartfelt best wishes during my husband “Last Chemo Bag”.  Unfortunately my mother’s health has taken a turn for the worst and we’ll be flying out to be with her instead of going to WDW.
> 
> I wanted you to know as this too has been home for me. There are some really great people here on this thread and I hope they become a staple.
> 
> I’ll be cancelling the following tomorrow All reservations are for THREE ADULTS. If you are interested please PM me and I will coordinate with you.
> 
> *Thursday, Oct. 27*  MK   12:35 - Liberty Tree Tavern
> *Friday, Oct. 28   HS*  5:15pm – Club Villain
> *Saturday, Oct. 29  MK*   8:45p – W. Fireworks Dessert Party Garden View $59pp
> *Sunday, Oct. 30* *Epcot* 4:40pm - Beaches & Cream (lunch menu)
> Again thank you so much for your generosity and I wish you the best always.
> 
> EDIT:  10/19 - GONE:  *Monday, Oct 31* *MK  *4pm - Be Our Guest



I'm sorry about your husband and mother...and agree with smitch that Disney will wait for you


----------



## FoxC63

Lehuaann said:


> I'm sorry about your husband and mother...and agree with smitch that Disney will wait for you



Thank you so much.


----------



## FoxC63

I vote Cluelyss for PRESIDENT!


----------



## Lehuaann

Just wanted to share an observation from last Mon...

We've been to several parties at the beginning and end of Oct, but this past party (Oct 10) was the first time I felt sort of out of place in a costume.  I'd say a good 60-70% (maybe higher?) were not dressed up. Is that normal for the beginning of Oct?  I honestly don't remember.  We haven't been at the beginning of Oct since 2012, so I guess a majority dress up closer to Halloween?  

Also, I noticed that the CM's (particularly candy) faces lit up when guests in costume came through.  Maybe because there weren't that many.


----------



## garthbarth1

FoxC63 said:


> *         Off Topic*
> 
> I’ve been planning this trip with all of you for several months now and have had the pleasure of reading your trip reports as you’ve returned back home.
> 
> I sincerely appreciate all the heartfelt best wishes during my husband “Last Chemo Bag”.  Unfortunately my mother’s health has taken a turn for the worst and we’ll be flying out to be with her instead of going to WDW.
> 
> I wanted you to know as this too has been home for me. There are some really great people here on this thread and I hope they become a staple.
> 
> I’ll be cancelling the following tomorrow All reservations are for THREE ADULTS. If you are interested please PM me and I will coordinate with you.
> 
> Again thank you so much for your generosity and I wish you the best always.
> 
> EDIT:  10/19 - GONE:  *Monday, Oct 31* *MK  *4pm - Be Our Guest
> Edit:  10/19 - GONE:
> *Thursday, Oct. 27*  MK   12:35 - Liberty Tree Tavern
> *Friday, Oct. 28   HS*  5:15pm – Club Villain
> *Saturday, Oct. 29  MK*   8:45p – W. Fireworks Dessert Party Garden View $59pp
> *Sunday, Oct. 30* *Epcot* 4:40pm - Beaches & Cream (lunch menu)


Oh no! Im so sorry to hear this! Prayers your way!


----------



## Cluelyss

Lehuaann said:


> Just wanted to share an observation from last Mon...
> 
> We've been to several parties at the beginning and end of Oct, but this past party (Oct 10) was the first time I felt sort of out of place in a costume.  I'd say a good 60-70% (maybe higher?) were not dressed up. Is that normal for the beginning of Oct?  I honestly don't remember.  We haven't been at the beginning of Oct since 2012, so I guess a majority dress up closer to Halloween?
> 
> Also, I noticed that the CM's (particularly candy) faces lit up when guests in costume came through.  Maybe because there weren't that many.


I agree. We did 2 parties in 2014 and 2 parties this year. I was shocked by the lack of costumes this year. Definitely more people not in costume than in - which was the complete opposite from what we experienced in 2014. Not sure if the new costume guidelines contributed to this, making people unsure what they could actually wear? But it was a definite bummer - seeing other costumes is part of the fun, IMO!


----------



## sheila14

Went to the party Tuesday night had a blast!!!! It was 445pm got in line for the dwarfs I was the 4 family in line.  Picture was taken at 620 then headed down to see cruella deville who came out at 7pn. The other popular characters had very long lines so plan to get in line very early for who u want. It is best to go for candy during parade,look out once it is over with!!! Lines get long but go down quick.


----------



## Lehuaann

Cluelyss said:


> I agree. We did 2 parties in 2014 and 2 parties this year. I was shocked by the lack of costumes this year. Definitely more people not in costume than in - which was the complete opposite from what we experienced in 2014. Not sure if the new costume guidelines contributed to this, making people unsure what they could actually wear? But it was a definite bummer - seeing other costumes is part of the fun, IMO!



Thank you!  Glad I'm not the only one who thought this. It's a bummer indeed.  The costuming is a huge part of what makes MNSSHP worth it. 

I saw many children dressed up...matching t-shirt families...and guests dressed in work/casual like they were visiting F&W.  I was like, "I'm sorry, are we at the right party!?!" 

I also noticed many of the un-costumed taking photos of the in-costumed, like we were part of the paid entertainment.  That's cute, but y'all need to be dressing up, too 

Maybe it's the costume policy that's stopping guests from taking part. Idk.  I just know that it changes the vibe of MNSSHP for us and I am pretty sure for the CMs.


----------



## FoxC63

garthbarth1 said:


> Oh no! Im so sorry to hear this! Prayers your way!



Thank you so much!  My best to you & yours always.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> I agree. We did 2 parties in 2014 and 2 parties this year. I was shocked by the lack of costumes this year. Definitely more people not in costume than in - which was the complete opposite from what we experienced in 2014. Not sure if the new costume guidelines contributed to this, making people unsure what they could actually wear? But it was a definite bummer - seeing other costumes is part of the fun, IMO!





Lehuaann said:


> Thank you!  Glad I'm not the only one who thought this. It's a bummer indeed.  The costuming is a huge part of what makes MNSSHP worth it.
> 
> I saw many children dressed up...matching t-shirt families...and guests dressed in work/casual like they were visiting F&W.  I was like, "I'm sorry, are we at the right party!?!"
> 
> I also noticed many of the un-costumed taking photos of the in-costumed, like we were part of the paid entertainment.  That's cute, but y'all need to be dressing up, too
> 
> Maybe it's the costume policy that's stopping guests from taking part. Idk.  I just know that it changes the vibe of MNSSHP for us and I am pretty sure for the CMs.



I think there were a few factors that played into this as well as the Revised Costume Policy like the weather. Several people on this post stated they simply were not dressing up or going Disneybound and to be honest some people get that idea and some miss the boat all together.  But I too agree, it's part of the fun and what you put into it.  I think what I found most interesting was how many posted the question "Do we *have* to wear a costume?"   I do not mean to offend anyone here nor start world war three but... it's a Halloween party


----------



## ConnecticutFlea

FoxC63 said:


> *         Off Topic*
> 
> I’ve been planning this trip with all of you for several months now and have had the pleasure of reading your trip reports as you’ve returned back home.
> 
> I sincerely appreciate all the heartfelt best wishes during my husband “Last Chemo Bag”.  Unfortunately my mother’s health has taken a turn for the worst and we’ll be flying out to be with her instead of going to WDW.
> 
> I wanted you to know as this too has been home for me. There are some really great people here on this thread and I hope they become a staple.
> 
> I’ll be cancelling the following tomorrow All reservations are for THREE ADULTS. If you are interested please PM me and I will coordinate with you.
> 
> Again thank you so much for your generosity and I wish you the best always.
> 
> EDIT:  10/19 - GONE:  *Monday, Oct 31* *MK  *4pm - Be Our Guest
> Edit:  10/19 - GONE:
> *Thursday, Oct. 27*  MK   12:35 - Liberty Tree Tavern
> *Friday, Oct. 28   HS*  5:15pm – Club Villain
> *Saturday, Oct. 29  MK*   8:45p – W. Fireworks Dessert Party Garden View $59pp
> *Sunday, Oct. 30* *Epcot* 4:40pm - Beaches & Cream (lunch menu)




I am so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## yulilin3

October 30th is sold out


----------



## missthatgator

FoxC63 said:


> I think what I found most interesting was how many posted the question "Do we *have* to wear a costume?"   I do not mean to offend anyone here nor start world war three but... it's a Halloween party



I've gotta say, last year my husband refused to go in costume, he didn't really didn't see what I thought was so fun about the party in general, and I had to practically drag him back this year. BUUUUTTTTT we both dressed up this time around and he said that he had WAAAAYYYY more fun in costume and that it changed the entire experience. We now BOTH can't wait for our next party and are already brainstorming costume ideas. So no, you don't HAVE to dress up, but it really is half the fun!

And I agree with what a few others have said, the CMs really seemed to appreciate seeing people in costume. We even got high 5s from Aladdin during the parade and Chip did a penguin dance when he passed by (we were penguins)


----------



## Doug S

I'm going solo in a few days and currently do not have MNSSHP in my plans. My main deterrent currently is the price. $96 seems like a lot to tack on to the several hundred I spent on my regular ticket. I would go on Sunday, as I want to take advantage of EMH at Epcot on Tuesday night. Would it really be worth it for me a solo guy to pay for the party? I currently have a touring plan that shows I can squeeze in about 6-8 rides in before the fireworks, maybe another 1 or 2 between the fireworks and the 2nd parade. I would be coming around 7-7:30ish as I want to spend my first couple of hours of my trip at Epcot.


----------



## ConnecticutFlea

We attended on Oct 11. There were not a lot of costumes. I saw other guests taking our picture. Some guests asked us if they could first. One group asked us if they could take a picture with us. I tried to explain that it was against Disney's rules, but they didn't speak English well and didn't seem to understand what I was saying. We gave up and posed with them. A CM was there watching, but he didn't say anything. We got a lot of compliments and the CMs all commented and seemed to enjoy the costumes.
I thought the party was less crowded than last year. There was no line for the hitchhiking ghost. I walked out with my D-I-L and granddaughter at 9:30 and there was no line for the headless horseman. I returned with my husband about 9:50 and there were 3 photographers standing idle, so we had no problem getting another headless horseman photo.
We got tons of candy. There were no Resse's peanut butter cups and no Werthers, but while I missed them,  overall I think the candy selection was better than last year. We had a great time.


----------



## monique5

yulilin3 said:


> October 30th is sold out



Thanks for update! I was wondering!


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> October 30th is sold out



Thank you.  It's going be a rough road but we're so grateful for the many well wishes, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lehuaann

FoxC63 said:


> "Do we *have* to wear a costume?"



Yes, y'all have to wear a costume 

But seriously, "have" sounds dreadful.  No, you don't have to...you should _want_ to.

(^not referring to you, Fox)

I'd be a shame for people to eventually give up.  That's how shockingly low the costumes were, imo.



missthatgator said:


> I've gotta say, last year my husband refused to go in costume, he didn't really didn't see what I thought was so fun about the party in general, and I had to practically drag him back this year. BUUUUTTTTT we both dressed up this time around and he said that he had WAAAAYYYY more fun in costume and that it changed the entire experience. We now BOTH can't wait for our next party and are already brainstorming costume ideas. So no, you don't HAVE to dress up, but it really is half the fun!
> 
> And I agree with what a few others have said, the CMs really seemed to appreciate seeing people in costume. We even got high 5s from Aladdin during the parade and Chip did a penguin dance when he passed by (we were penguins)



I love it!  That's right, the parade characters peg out those in costume.

My DH Disneybounded as Peter Pan and Capt Hook was pointing straight at him from on top the float and shaking his head in disappointment.  It was hilarious.

...and not saying that the CMs played favoritism, but our bags were filled pretty early in the evening.


----------



## FoxC63

ConnecticutFlea said:


> We attended on Oct 11. There were not a lot of costumes. I saw other guests taking our picture. Some guests asked us if they could first. One group asked us if they could take a picture with us. I tried to explain that it was against Disney's rules, but they didn't speak English well and didn't seem to understand what I was saying. We gave up and posed with them. A CM was there watching, but he didn't say anything. We got a lot of compliments and the CMs all commented and seemed to enjoy the costumes.
> I thought the party was less crowded than last year. There was no line for the hitchhiking ghost. I walked out with my D-I-L and granddaughter at 9:30 and there was no line for the headless horseman. I returned with my husband about 9:50 and there were 3 photographers standing idle, so we had no problem getting another headless horseman photo.
> We got tons of candy. There were no Resse's peanut butter cups and no Werthers, but while I missed them,  overall I think the candy selection was better than last year. We had a great time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 202202



I really love this photo and the story behind it.  You two look amazing


----------



## FoxC63

I honestly have to say Disney & Delta have been very wonderful to me and my family.  We changed flights with no fees and  Disney gave us a 100% refund even on the MNSSHP tickets: I bought 3 for 10/27 and 3 for 10/31.  

I'll be leaving for Colorado tomorrow morning to be with my mother.  For those who are still planning your trip I sincerely hope you have the best time ever, perfect weather and short lines.  And for those who have been there and returned I sincerely hope our paths cross again.  You've kept me motivated, made me laugh and inspired me.  I wish you all the very best! 
Special thanks to Monique5 who has gone through this journey with me doing what she does best and for hosting a well thought out thread.  I really enjoyed the poll and trivia.  Thank you for keeping us updated!

* Happy Halloween Everyone!  *


----------



## ConnecticutFlea

FoxC63 said:


> I really love this photo and the story behind it.  You two look amazing



Thank you!


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> I honestly have to say Disney & Delta have been very wonderful to me and my family.  We changed flights with no fees and  Disney gave us a 100% refund even on the MNSSHP tickets: I bought 3 for 10/27 and 3 for 10/31.
> 
> I'll be leaving for Colorado tomorrow morning to be with my mother.  For those who are still planning your trip I sincerely hope you have the best time ever, perfect weather and short lines.  And for those who have been there and returned I sincerely hope our paths cross again.  You've kept me motivated, made me laugh and inspired me.  I wish you all the very best!
> Special thanks to Monique5 who has gone through this journey with me doing what she does best and for hosting a well thought out thread.  I really enjoyed the poll and trivia.  Thank you for keeping us updated!
> 
> *View attachment 202244 Happy Halloween Everyone!  View attachment 202245*



I will miss meeting you my friend! 
But I will have a for you!


----------



## Ydnameht

I went to the party on 10/16. It was my first party. 
I only did one M&G, Belle and Gaston since I was dressed as Belle in her blue dress. That took longer than I thought it would. They were very chatty during their first set and spent a lot of time interacting  and we would have been the last group for that set but I let a little girl go in front of me when I found out I'd be the cutoff.
Saw the Hocus Pocus castle show, Hallowishes (which we got to sit down for by heading for the "grass", and the 2nd parade (which I found a seat for about 30 minutes prior in Frontierland but honestly could have walked up 5 or 10 minutes before with almost as good a spot I think). 
Trick or Treated a few times. 
Rode several rides. 
I thought we got 3 magic shots but apparently only got 2 (the photographer on Main Street said they were doing one but the photos are all plain but I got the hearse and the horseman).
Also got my passholder shirt and a couple of the party exclusive pins.
We probably could have done more but we were taking it slow and really enjoying the atmosphere. I'd probably try for more M&Gs next time.
It was SO much fun. My sister called me right at midnight (my birthday was the 17th) and I told her we had to come down together for it sometime so I'm pretty sure I'll be back in the not too distant future.


----------



## dmc6469

Ydnameht said:


> I thought we got 3 magic shots but apparently only got 2 (the photographer on Main Street said they were doing one but the photos are all plain but I got the hearse and the horseman).



You can always call the photpass main number and they will add the magic shot in for you.


----------



## monique5

WOW! 7 more parties including tonight's MNSSHP. Where did the time go? I've truly enjoyed the journey my friends. The highs and lows. I love looking at the costumes. There are some truly talented individuals. I have some awesome notes that I used to create my magical moments on my party nights. I'm in the single digits now! I'll be taking it slow, but I'll be there! It has been great getting to know you guys. Looking forward to seeing some of you next week, at least hearing about your party experiences. Keep posting photos and detailing party experiences. I didn't expect that we would hit 333 pages back in February, or that only 3 parties would sell out. 

*@FoxC63! My prayers continue to be with you and your family!*


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

What's it like staking out a spot for the shows? Are there good spots where it is less jammed and don't have to arrive more than 30 min in advance? Can we move around? Can one of us walk away and come back if we have to go to the bathroom or something? Do I need to be worried about whether my 4 year old can see if we can't pick her up?

I'm not really able to stand in a single spot for a long period without moving around (it's painful) so I am wondering what my options are.


----------



## likesdisney

Ok, just a few days now before attending the MNSSHP and getting excited.  Just want to make sure I get some kind of plan for what I want to do. Captain Jack Sparrow is in adventureland,  is it marked off in advance where he will be?   Where in adventureland will he be.   Also trying to fit in 7 Dwarfs and a meal at Crystal Palace and the parade.


----------



## Cluelyss

likesdisney said:


> Ok, just a few days now before attending the MNSSHP and getting excited.  Just want to make sure I get some kind of plan for what I want to do. Captain Jack Sparrow is in adventureland,  is it marked off in advance where he will be?   Where in adventureland will he be.   Also trying to fit in 7 Dwarfs and a meal at Crystal Palace and the parade.


 On the stage where he does his pirate tutorial during the day.  Unless it rains, then he will be right across the way, next to the POC queue. 

 Hit up the dwarfs first, then head to Jack.   After you meet Jack, you can find a spot for the first parade in frontierland.

 A 4 PM ADR would be ideal -  get that out of the way before the party starts!


----------



## dmc6469

My boss is there now.  I know that I was just there 2 weeks ago but I'm soooo jealous.  Especially since they are doing tonight's party also.  They did Tuesday and then tonight.  Its her fav party and the kids love it so she said why not.  Ahhh, I cannot wait to go back next year.


----------



## dmc6469

likesdisney said:


> Ok, just a few days now before attending the MNSSHP and getting excited.  Just want to make sure I get some kind of plan for what I want to do. Captain Jack Sparrow is in adventureland,  is it marked off in advance where he will be?   Where in adventureland will he be.   Also trying to fit in 7 Dwarfs and a meal at Crystal Palace and the parade.



He is directly across from the Pirates of the Caribbean ride


----------



## likesdisney

Thanks.  This is the first time for me at any kind of hard ticketed event like MNSSHP.


----------



## yulilin3

I thinks this is the first time I've seen this happen. Disney just added CM discounted dates for parties on the 23,25,27 and 28 at $63 for adults $60 for children, they really want all these dates to sell out. I mean I don't blame them I just never saw this happen before, this late in the season


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> I thinks this is the first time I've seen this happen. Disney just added CM discounted dates for parties on the 23,25,27 and 28 at $63 for adults $60 for children, they really want all these dates to sell out. I mean I don't blame them I just never saw this happen before, this late in the season


WOW. 

I will say, the two parties we were attended last week had very light crowds. We did 2 parties in 2014 on almost the exact same dates, and both were sellouts.


----------



## monique5

yulilin3 said:


> I thinks this is the first time I've seen this happen. Disney just added CM discounted dates for parties on the 23,25,27 and 28 at $63 for adults $60 for children, they really want all these dates to sell out. I mean I don't blame them I just never saw this happen before, this late in the season



Wow! They really priced themselves out this year!


----------



## RachaelA

So do we think prices will go down even a little next year?


----------



## Masonsears3

Heading down now to attend Sundays party!


----------



## P&L@WDW

Of course.  My party is one of the only ones to sell out.  Ugh.


----------



## CMNJ

yulilin3 said:


> I thinks this is the first time I've seen this happen. Disney just added CM discounted dates for parties on the 23,25,27 and 28 at $63 for adults $60 for children, they really want all these dates to sell out. I mean I don't blame them I just never saw this happen before, this late in the season



We got a message last night in our Disney hotel room telling us about tonight's party and where/when we could buy tickets. Seems like them have to drum up ticket sales with the current prices.


----------



## simnia

While I am happy to hear that CMs can get some good discounts to attend these later parties, I am also a bit worried about attending my first ever MNSSHP while it's super crowded.


----------



## memo10

We went last night and had a GREAT time!  It was our first time and we just loved it!  We have passes, so it was hard to justify the added cost but our daughter decided that's what she wanted to do for her 5th birthday.  

The crowds were average, not the lowest I've seen but not the worst either.  The ride lines were all very short, though we only rode two rides.  We were able to get a spot on the hub grass for Hallowishes at about 9:45 and then found a spot for the 11:15 parade at 11:00 in Frontierland.  Our kids are 2.5 and 5 and they had such a good time!  I think we will definitely do it again next year.


----------



## Whitney353

We went on Tuesday (10/18) and loved it! We got there right at 4:00pm and left at 1:00am. We were in costume and got so much attention from cast members and even other guests. We saw a lot of other family costumes, too. Ride wait times were at 0 (except Peter Pan/SDMT), so we were able to ride everything we wanted...and a few things twice. Photo lines and character meets were pretty long lines (25 mins plus), so we didn't mess with them. We ended up in Liberty Square during the fireworks, and it was amazing. Instead of watching with hundreds of others in front of the castle, we had the square all to ourselves. The fireworks surrounded us! We sat at Sleepy Hollow for the 11:15pm parade. We weren't front row curb, but we had a great view as they crossed the bridge and we were close enough for the characters to interact with us. To top it off, as we were leaving, we stopped at the Main Street Bakery for a MNSSHP cupake. Long story short, the cast members rectified a silly sold-out situation with two courtesy cupcakes and a bag full of Starbucks brownies and cookies! Customer service was top notch! This was our first MNSSHP, and we definitely will do again in the years to come.

P.S. We left with 8 lbs of M&Ms, Skittles, Dove bars, Starbursts, and Peeps. We hit each trick-or-treat spot only once.

P.P.S. I really wanted a MNSSHP magnet, but couldn't find one anywhere. Any clue if this even exists?

(I can't figure out how to add photos, so here's my FB post) https://www.facebook.com/whitneyreuschling/posts/10102508755900204


----------



## Disneymom1126

Last night was our party night...we had a GREAT time!  Currently waiting on DME to take us to the airport.  I didn't think crowds were bad at all last night.  We rode a bunch or rides, did a few trick or treat spots, some shopping, and then got a spot on the plaza lawn for celebrate the magic, etc.  went from there to liberty square to watch the parade, then got in line and waited about 30 min for Jack and Sally also did some magic shots on our way out.  The only time it was crowded at all was walking from the plaza to liberty square after the fireworks - lots of people trying to leave so we were kind of going "against" traffic.  Sad to be leaving but we had a great trip!


----------



## michashell

Sorry if this question has already been asked and answered. If I want to avoid the crowds entering the park at 4 for MNSSHP, what time should we arrive? I have park tickets as well as my party tickets. Would 3:30 be good? Thanks!


----------



## ConnecticutFlea

We arrived with the masses around 3:50. Those using party tickets were told to enter on the right. Visitors with regular tickets were allowed to enter on the left. We have annual passes so we walked through on the left. There was no line. Once inside we were able to get out party bands.


----------



## lilysgigi

I will have  the pleasure of being able to report about the  Halloween Parties from both coasts..We went to Mickeys Halloween Party here at Disneyland this past weds night and stayed at the Grand Californian.  We arrive to the Grand Floridian on Oct.27 for my sons home grown Make a Wish trip...We will go your MNNSHP on Halloween night! First big difference to report is that our fireworks are often cancelled due to weather/winds...which did happen sadly. More to report soon if this forum is the correct one to share?


----------



## Cluelyss

lilysgigi said:


> I will have  the pleasure of being able to report about the  Halloween Parties from both coasts..We went to Mickeys Halloween Party here at Disneyland this past weds night and stayed at the Grand Californian.  We arrive to the Grand Floridian on Oct.27 for my sons home grown Make a Wish trip...We will go your MNNSHP on Halloween night! First big difference to report is that our fireworks are often cancelled due to weather/winds...which did happen sadly. More to report soon if this forum is the correct one to share?


Yes, please!!


----------



## SeattleJen

Help! Do I really need to make a plan for the evening? We are doing the party on the 30th with our 2.5 year old. Should we have a strategy mapped out? I'd love suggestions!


----------



## pigletto

SeattleJen said:


> Help! Do I really need to make a plan for the evening? We are doing the party on the 30th with our 2.5 year old. Should we have a strategy mapped out? I'd love suggestions!


We are also going to our first party on the 30th, and this party sold out last Thursday. I would suggest that yes, you do need at least a loose itinerary for the evening. Especially if you have any *must do's* on your list. I'm guessing that with a 2.5 year old you may want to go to the first parade, so it will be good idea to have a general idea of where you want to sit and get there early for a spot. We plan to find a good viewing spot one hour beforehand for the late parade. 

It can seem overwhelming but there have been many ideas and personal accounts over the last month of this thread. If you have a read through you can see what worked or didn't work for others. The first page of this thread is updated regularly as well and it is a fantastic source of info! monique5 has done a fabulous job .

I'm sitting here with my coffee and about to take my own advice and start writing out the plan for our party too. Hope you have a great time!


----------



## abnihon

I had a voicemail on my hotel phone telling me about the party tonight.
Seems like they're definitely trying to drum up ticket sales.
Hopefully it means tonight won't be too crowded!
So excited!!!


----------



## slmjam

We (3 adults) are going to our first party on the 30th. Yay!!  We currently have reservations for the Hallowishes dessert party.  None of us care too much about the desserts, but wanted to have good viewing locations for the parade and fireworks.  Is the dessert party worth it for that?


----------



## monique5

slmjam said:


> We (3 adults) are going to our first party on the 30th. Yay!!  We currently have reservations for the Hallowishes dessert party.  None of us care too much about the desserts, but wanted to have good viewing locations for the parade and fireworks.  Is the dessert party worth it for that?



Most will say no, but it's subjective. Just like many will say it cost too much to attend MNSSHP. We are attending 2 parties, 30th & 31st, both are SOLD OUT. I booked the HalloWishes Dessert Party when ADRs opened for the 31st & we are keeping our ADRs for the dessert party. I've done the Wishes Dessert Party before and and it was good, viewing was okay. I would do again, but nothing I have to do again. With that being said, I did Wishes Dessert Party during MVMCP in 2014 and thoroughly enjoyed it, prior to parade viewing offering (they have party specific package this year which includes parade viewing). My family ABSOLUTELY loved, the desserts were better than the normal wished desserts and it was nice to have a place to sit after "partying" all day and night, and it was a lot of room. There was not a lot of great reviews at the beginning, but it appears that some changes may have been made. It's not like previous dessert parties, but good. And my trip has been cut short, and health issues, so yeah, keeping reservation. AND the parade viewing alone on a SOLD OUT night is worth it to me! 

See you at the party!

http://www.disboards.com/threads/ha...m-package-2016-reviews-needed-please.3548093/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/i-...es-dessert-party.3542778/page-6#post-56547731


----------



## monique5

RachaelA said:


> So do we think prices will go down even a little next year?



No, at best prices would remain the same as this year.


----------



## Disneymom1126

SeattleJen said:


> Help! Do I really need to make a plan for the evening? We are doing the party on the 30th with our 2.5 year old. Should we have a strategy mapped out? I'd love suggestions!



We went in with a plan, but didn't really follow it at all!  The only thing we did plan that we ended up sticking with was where we were going to sit for hallowishes and the parade and the times we planned to get there.  If you have anything you definitely want to do, then I would make a plan (based on the heat tips in this thread) for those things, but we really enjoyed "going with the flow."


----------



## SeattleJen

Disneymom1126 said:


> We went in with a plan, but didn't really follow it at all!  The only thing we did plan that we ended up sticking with was where we were going to sit for hallowishes and the parade and the times we planned to get there.  If you have anything you definitely want to do, then I would make a plan (based on the heat tips in this thread) for those things, but we really enjoyed "going with the flow."



Oh my! So help! where should we sit for the parade and hallowishes? I don't really care we just want to be able to see!


----------



## ChattaAlley

SeattleJen said:


> Oh my! So help! where should we sit for the parade and hallowishes? I don't really care we just want to be able to see!




We had a very good viewing between Tomorrowland and the Hub.  There is a ledge to sit on and when the Fireworks started we stood and sat on the fence.  Great location.  However, we tried that place again for Wishes the next night and it was horrible due to all the rude people crowding in at the last second.


----------



## DaisyNY

I'm hoping to stake out a spot in Frontierland for the second parade...IMO that area is less crowded than Main Street and around the hub! Can't wait to our MNSSHP on Friday!


----------



## Amw1064

We went to party last night. We were a group of 12. Had a great time. We got in the park around 5 and did race cars and space mountain with fast passes. Then had a quick dinner and finished up just as the party started. We went on 7 dwarfs and barnstormer and then lined up for the dwarfs and Cruella. Saw both of them in about an hour span. (Maybe a touch longer but not by much. Maybe 7:45-8:45ish) Did all the trick or treat spots and most of them more than once. Went on Haunted mansion, pooh, tea cups and pirates. Saw fireworks in front of castle and the second parade back in front of Pecos Bill. Went back on 7 dwarfs as the line was only 10 minutes and more trick or treat. Stopped to watch the last Hocus Pocus show at midnight before heading out around 12:30.  It was a successful evening especially with such a large group.


----------



## Amw1064

DaisyNY said:


> I'm hoping to stake out a spot in Frontierland for the second parade...IMO that area is less crowded than Main Street and around the hub! Can't wait to our MNSSHP on Friday!


We got there at 11 pm last night and plenty of empty spots. We were right in front of Pecos Bill restaurant.


----------



## abnihon

Amw1064 said:


> We went to party last night. We were a group of 12. Had a great time. We got in the park around 5 and did race cars and space mountain with fast passes. Then had a quick dinner and finished up just as the party started. We went on 7 dwarfs and barnstormer and then lined up for the dwarfs and Cruella. Saw both of them in about an hour span. (Maybe a touch longer but not by much. Maybe 7:45-8:45ish) Did all the trick or treat spots and most of them more than once. Went on Haunted mansion, pooh, tea cups and pirates. Saw fireworks in front of castle and the second parade back in front of Pecos Bill. Went back on 7 dwarfs as the line was only 10 minutes and more trick or treat. Stopped to watch the last Hocus Pocus show at midnight before heading out around 12:30.  It was a successful evening especially with such a large group.




That's great!  We were there last night too but I feel we hardly accomplished anything!
It felt really crowded to me.
But I've never been to a party so have nothing to compare it to.
And I had my 3 year old with me who is short on patience..
All the meet and greet lines seemed really long so we didn't even bother.
We did Pirates League before party started, rode 10 rides overall, saw first parade, and did one trick or treat spot.  By the time Hallowishes started my son was DONE so we started heading out.  Never even got to see Hocus Pocus!

I can see why people do two parties in one trip.
We may do that next time.

It was fun though!  Loved the party atmosphere, parade, Haunted Mansion effects, seeing everyone in costumes and what I saw of Hallowishes!


----------



## gometros

Sitting on the Boardwalk last night, had a nice view of Hallowishes. That finale was something else. Funny how much of a delay there was from when we saw the bursts to when we heard them.


----------



## Amw1064

abnihon said:


> That's great!  We were there last night too but I feel we hardly accomplished anything!
> It felt really crowded to me.
> But I've never been to a party so have nothing to compare it to.
> And I had my 3 year old with me who is short on patience..
> All the meet and greet lines seemed really long so we didn't even bother.
> We did Pirates League before party started, rode 10 rides overall, saw first parade, and did one trick or treat spot.  By the time Hallowishes started my son was DONE so we started heading out.  Never even got to see Hocus Pocus!
> 
> I can see why people do two parties in one trip.
> We may do that next time.
> 
> It was fun though!  Loved the party atmosphere, parade, Haunted Mansion effects, seeing everyone in costumes and what I saw of Hallowishes!


Our kids were older in our group. They ranged 9-14 so easier than a 3 year old. I did not feel the party was to crowded. We definitely had a better experience than last year.  I feel we just hit things exactly right and was very happy with only an hour wait between Cruelle & the Dwarfs. Weather got chilly but my first time ever not sweating at a Halloween party.


----------



## brieanna13

Just back from Disney (BOO!)

Went to my first party on 10/18 - didn't have much of a strategy, just wanted to see the sights and have some fun.

We were a group of 4 (husband, myself, and my parents). We got there about 345p and they were letting people in early. Got our wristbands and bags pretty quickly.

My dad is not one for characters so we rode People Mover and Pirates (had a FP). Ended up meeting TinkerBell. By that time it was close to the party starting and we headed back to Tomorrowland to hit up the ToT spots.

Watched the 1st parade in front of the Heritage House...highly recommend! I felt like I was in the parade, that's how close we were. Got a great shot and video of the headless horseman.

From there hit some more ToT spots and watched CTM and Hallowishes from the grassy area in front of The Plaza. Rode HM after the fireworks.

Opted to ride 7DMT instead of seeing the 2nd parade.

On our way out, we met Mickey. It was very strange to hear him talk but it was a great experience.

It was pretty crowded but all in all, a great night. We got some great pics and came home with a TON of candy.


----------



## brieanna13

As soon as I get enough posts, I will post some pics


----------



## yulilin3

brieanna13 said:


> As soon as I get enough posts, I will post some pics


I usually copy/paste them from my facebook,it's easier


----------



## brieanna13

I don't know if that link worked


----------



## brieanna13




----------



## brieanna13

Sorry everyone! Trying to figure this site out, but I will get there.

Above is a pic of me (pink hair), husband, mom, and dad at the party on 10/18


----------



## monique5

*WOW! Only 5 more MNSSHPs to go! 5D until I'm Home! *
*I just love when my In-Box has Mickey Mail!*

* *

*My Itinerary & Credential Pick UP Info! *


----------



## monique5

And another Mickey email this afternoon. This one also included info about MNSSHp, F&W, IllumiNations Sparkling Dessert Party and DME info, as well as MB info. 

*Can't Stop This Feeling! *


----------



## boomgoesthemickey

Went to the party last night and had such a fantastic time with the gf that I cancelled my hallowishes cruise and booked the party for thursday.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

monique5 said:


> *WOW! Only 5 more MNSSHPs to go! 5D until I'm Home! *
> *I just love when my In-Box has Mickey Mail!*
> 
> *View attachment 202907 *
> 
> *My Itinerary & Credential Pick UP Info! *


Our party is tomorrow, we can't wait!


----------



## abnihon

boomgoesthemickey said:


> Went to the party last night and had such a fantastic time with the gf that I cancelled my hallowishes cruise and booked the party for thursday.



I think you were a few behind us in line to get in last night!
I was Wendy and my son was a Pirate!


----------



## ElsieAstronaut

We had such a blast last night! We loved it last year, but were on the fence about going this year until some friends invited us to a group outing. So glad we went, because we liked it even more this time. It didn't seem as crowded this year to either of us. We watched all 3 shows, got way too much candy, and even walked on to SDMT!


----------



## tinkerbell1992

I'm so excited for my first Halloween party ever on Halloween night! Does anyone know if you can get party exclusive merchandise starting at 4 PM? Or do I have to wait until 7 PM? Thanks!


----------



## CMNJ

tinkerbell1992 said:


> I'm so excited for my first Halloween party ever on Halloween night! Does anyone know if you can get party exclusive merchandise starting at 4 PM? Or do I have to wait until 7 PM? Thanks!


You can get party merchandise before 7. My husband went to get t shirts and a pin while I waited in line for the seven dwarves at like 5:45 or so.


----------



## Disneymom1126

SeattleJen said:


> Oh my! So help! where should we sit for the parade and hallowishes? I don't really care we just want to be able to see!



We sat in the (fake) grass area in front of the Plaza restaurant for celebrate the magic and Hallowishes, then we got a spot a little bit down from Hall of Presidents (right at the turn from Frontierland to Liberty Square for Boo to you.  I thought it was a great spot cause you could see the parade coming toward you and the whole time while it made the turn!


----------



## gmadvm

Not sure if this was already answered.  In the past they have shut off the water cannon on splash mountain during the party, presumably so as to not get your costumes wet and it is chilly.  Do you still get wet on the new pirates of the Caribbean boats or did they fix that?


----------



## Mouseketeers4

Disneymom1126 said:


> We sat in the (fake) grass area in front of the Plaza restaurant for celebrate the magic and Hallowishes, then we got a spot a little bit down from Hall of Presidents (right at the turn from Frontierland to Liberty Square for Boo to you.  I thought it was a great spot cause you could see the parade coming toward you and the whole time while it made the turn!



We were at the same parade spot and it was great!  I think we staked out our spot around 7:25 and the interaction being in the front row was so much fun.


----------



## Mouseketeers4

gmadvm said:


> Not sure if this was already answered.  In the past they have shut off the water cannon on splash mountain during the party, presumably so as to not get your costumes wet and it is chilly.  Do you still get wet on the new pirates of the Caribbean boats or did they fix that?



We got wet on POTC on Sunday.  I was a little worried when they put us in the front row, but I thought we'd be fine since it was just me and my two little ones (meaning the boat wasn't front-heavy).  We didn't get soaked, but it was a good sized splash across all three of us.  My parents also got pretty wet when they were seated in the front row earlier in the day.  All of us were more wet then we had been after riding Splash Mountain.  I would definitely avoid the front row if you want to stay dry.


----------



## DiannaVM

Two more days!!! 

Got our KtP plan all ready to go and I can't wait!!


----------



## Shanna-like-Banana

My family of 5 attended the party on Friday Oct 21st. 

I must say, it was a bit underwhelming. We did enter the park right at 4m, maybe 4:03, and we stayed past midnight. 

I felt as though it was very crowded. For it being a special ticketed event, it just seemed as crowded as a regular capacity day. I know the closer to Halloween the more crowded it would be, but there were certain areas that just seemed packed. 

I also felt they were a bit stingy with the candy on our night. We each went to every single barrel in each line and some lines we went through several times. There were many CMs giving exactly 1 piece per person. we did not fill our bags. I was a tad surprised by this, as I have been reading they have been generous with the candy and were even passing out again on the way to the exit gates. I also felt like the lines were a tad long for the amount of time spent waiting. I feel like this was our downfall and did not experience as much as we could have waiting in lines. 

Lastly, I couldn't believe some of the costumes people were let in wearing.


----------



## Skywise

For the halloween party fireworks are the old fireworks FP+ areas just open to the public or still reserved?


----------



## Taylor Nicole

Are Harry Potter wands allowed into the park?


----------



## Disneymom1126

Shanna-like-Banana said:


> My family of 5 attended the party on Friday Oct 21st.
> 
> I must say, it was a bit underwhelming. We did enter the park right at 4m, maybe 4:03, and we stayed past midnight.
> 
> I felt as though it was very crowded. For it being a special ticketed event, it just seemed as crowded as a regular capacity day. I know the closer to Halloween the more crowded it would be, but there were certain areas that just seemed packed.
> 
> I also felt they were a bit stingy with the candy on our night. We each went to every single barrel in each line and some lines we went through several times. There were many CMs giving exactly 1 piece per person. we did not fill our bags. I was a tad surprised by this, as I have been reading they have been generous with the candy and were even passing out again on the way to the exit gates. I also felt like the lines were a tad long for the amount of time spent waiting. I feel like this was our downfall and did not experience as much as we could have waiting in lines.
> 
> Lastly, I couldn't believe some of the costumes people were let in wearing.



We were at the same party and quite the opposite experience.  I did think it was crowded from 4-7 with the mix of day guests and party guests, but after that I didn't think it was bad at all. Maybe it just depends on what you wanted to get accomplished - I know we weren't really in it for meeting the characters so we only met Lotso and Jack & Sally.  We only trick-or-treated through the spot inside storybook circus and the spot around where the 7 dwarfs used to meet in Fantasyland and got quite a bit of candy - our bags weren't full, but we had enough for the two of us.  There were lines for the trick-or-treat spots, but they moved right along for us.  The HUB area was crowded before and after Hallowishes, but other than that we didn't really have any trouble moving around and all the rides we wanted to ride were walk-on after 7 aside from Peter Pan, SDMT, and Haunted Mansion.  Maybe I had low expectations?


----------



## K_Jordan

Our first ever party is on Friday and we're so excited!



Since it will most likely be packed, I'd love advice on our plan.

*4:00- 6:30-* Rides and FP’s
*6:30- 7:15-* Be first few in line and meet Pooh and Friends
*7:15- 8:15- *Meet Minnie, Donald, and Daisy
*8:15- 9:30- *Meet Cruella
*9:30- 10:15-* Spot for Wishes (In front of Plaza if possible)
*10:45- 11:15- *Spot for Parade (Fronteirland or near Hall of Presidents?)
*12:00*- Castle Show

Hopefully the characters are a bit faster, but I'd rather plan for the worse case!

Any tips/recommendations would be appreciated!


----------



## Cluelyss

Skywise said:


> For the halloween party fireworks are the old fireworks FP+ areas just open to the public or still reserved?


Open to the public. Though I don't think most people know this, as the area tends to have availability right up until the start of CTM.


----------



## Wood Nymph

Skywise said:


> For the halloween party fireworks are the old fireworks FP+ areas just open to the public or still reserved?


The old fp+ areas are open to everyone. We sat in the area right in front of Casey's and had a great view. Everyone in our area stayed seated, which was really nice.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Do all the TOT spots have the same mix of candy this year?


----------



## WDmommyof4

Attended the party last night for my birthday, and now I will need to think very seriously about doing other ticket based parties in the future. My boys and I have done the Christmas party multiple times with great results and had planned to again in December, but now I doubt I will. I have no idea how many tickets Disney is selling, but last night was wall to wall people at times, busier than I have seen it on the majority of normal park days. 

We could not even move when walking in Frontierland to Fantasyland, and you couldn't even get near the Haunted Mansion to see the festivities in front let alone ride it. Waits for some of the TOT lines were really long, often winding up and down walkways and roped off sections. People were crammed in for the fireworks. We staked out a seated spot for my 78 year old mom an hour early and it was wall to wall people in front of us with kids on shoulders by the time the castle show and fireworks started. Overall, I had a decent time, but definitely not worth the price of the ticket to me. We basically paid $96 a ticket for a small bag of candy, the parade and the pleasure of collecting the candy all night. I know there will likely be those who will say they had the opposite experience, but I know that when I can't even move and it isn't the night rush after the fireworks, it ceases to be fun to me.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

WDmommyof4 said:


> Attended the party last night for my birthday, and now I will need to think very seriously about doing other ticket based parties in the future. My boys and I have done the Christmas party multiple times with great results and had planned to again in December, but now I doubt I will. I have no idea how many tickets Disney is selling, but last night was wall to wall people at times, busier than I have seen it on the majority of normal park days.
> 
> We could not even move when walking in Frontierland to Fantasyland, and you couldn't even get near the Haunted Mansion to see the festivities in front let alone ride it. Waits for some of the TOT lines were really long, often winding up and down walkways and roped off sections. People were crammed in for the fireworks. We staked out a seated spot for my 78 year old mom an hour early and it was wall to wall people in front of us with kids on shoulders by the time the castle show and fireworks started. Overall, I had a decent time, but definitely not worth the price of the ticket to me. We basically paid $96 a ticket for a small bag of candy, the parade and the pleasure of collecting the candy all night. I know there will likely be those who will say they had the opposite experience, but I know that when I can't even move and it isn't the night rush after the fireworks, it ceases to be fun to me.



Oh man. We are going on the 30th and I was really hoping the crowds would be lower than a regular day at the park. I know it's sold out so I was expecting a lot of people but this sounds miserable. I really wanted to be able to go on rides with short lines and the trick or treating is what my daughter is really looking forward to. 

Where did you end up watching the parade and fireworks from?


----------



## publix subs

woo we leave tomorrow! going to the 28th and 31st parties.


----------



## WDmommyof4

Aflyingbuttress said:


> Oh man. We are going on the 30th and I was really hoping the crowds would be lower than a regular day at the park. I know it's sold out so I was expecting a lot of people but this sounds miserable. I really wanted to be able to go on rides with short lines and the trick or treating is what my daughter is really looking forward to.
> 
> Where did you end up watching the parade and fireworks from?



You can honestly still have a good time. I am not saying I didn't have any fun, but to me, it was not worth the price of the ticket and I would not do it again. That said, early in the morning, we did notice Jungle Cruise with a 5 minute wait right at 7 and Pirates with a 10-15 minute wait shortly after. We had already ridden everything we wanted during the day, so our focus wasn't on rides, but I did notice haunted mansion was about a 45 min. wait when we passed, but people were backing up all the way toward the riverboat entrance. Peter Pan had a fairly long winding line, but no wait time was posted on the board outside, so not sure what that was. 

We watched the parade from an outside table at Pecos Bill's, we had the fence in front of us, but no one is allowed to sit or stand on that side of the road, so if you pull your seat up to the edge, you have a fine view through the slots. Not the best if you have a little one that you want to be up front for the characters to see, but it worked well for my mom and me. For the fireworks, we were sitting on the bridge by cosmic rays and the hub, we needed a bench area for her to sit because she has had two hip replacements and can't stand that long waiting for a decent spot. I wouldn't recommend that spot as everyone instantly stops and stands in front of you etc. plus it has a restricted view because of the trees. It worked for her to be able to sit on a bench though, as she can't get up off the ground. The old FP+ location in front of the Plaza has been said to be good.


----------



## mom2rtk

Aflyingbuttress said:


> Oh man. We are going on the 30th and I was really hoping the crowds would be lower than a regular day at the park. I know it's sold out so I was expecting a lot of people but this sounds miserable. I really wanted to be able to go on rides with short lines and the trick or treating is what my daughter is really looking forward to.
> 
> Where did you end up watching the parade and fireworks from?




Rides other than Haunted Mansion will likely have more reasonable waits. If you're there for mostly rides, you do stand a better chance of avoiding crowds. Most will be trick or treating or in character lines or on Main Street watching shows, parades and fireworks.

But yes, do brace for crowds.


----------



## pigletto

Aflyingbuttress said:


> Oh man. We are going on the 30th and I was really hoping the crowds would be lower than a regular day at the park. I know it's sold out so I was expecting a lot of people but this sounds miserable. I really wanted to be able to go on rides with short lines and the trick or treating is what my daughter is really looking forward to.
> 
> Where did you end up watching the parade and fireworks from?


We are going the 30th too, and while I am prepared for crowds, I really hope I'm able to see and do some party things, otherwise what was the very expensive point?
We arrive in Orlando on Saturday and our only choices were the 30th or 31st, so either one was going to be packed. I'll prepare for the worst and hopefully it won't be awful. 

For a sold out party what time would people suggest looking for a spot for fireworks? Would an hour be sufficient?


----------



## COscrapper

I know this has been mentioned before, but we leave on Friday for our trip and I am going a little crazy trying to remember all the tips I've read on the Dis...we are going to the party ON HALOWEEN so i know it will be crazy.  Where is the best spot to watch the fireworks that doesn't require hours of standing to reserve a spot?  I read about a grassy area somewhere?

And does the same spot work for the parade?  Or is frontier land better?  I know to avoid Main Street...

The only character we care about meeting is jack sparrow - I think I read the best time for that is right after the first parade, is that right?  Do I need any more of a plan?  

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## COscrapper

pigletto said:


> We are going the 30th too, and while I am prepared for crowds, I really hope I'm able to see and do some party things, otherwise what was the very expensive point?
> We arrive in Orlando on Saturday and our only choices were the 30th or 31st, so either one was going to be packed. I'll prepare for the worst and hopefully it won't be awful.
> 
> For a sold out party what time would people suggest looking for a spot for fireworks? Would an hour be sufficient?



Totally agree!  We arrive on Saturday too!  It's our first trip to WDW so I don't have a real good idea of where things are...hoping the party isn't a bust too.


----------



## CJsMom

We were at the Oct. 16th party (Sunday). It was busy, especially around the hub, but not crazy. It was myself and my mom. We didn't get there until almost 6pm, because we were at Epcot for the Food & Wine Festival earlier in the day and Mom needed a break in between.  Our focus was the rides, parade and fireworks.  We did take party time to eat at BOG, not my preference but the only adr I could get was 8:50pm. We really wanted to eat there so it was worth it to us, and we got our picture with the Beast!  One thing we noticed was that posted wait times were not accurate. 7DMT had a 50 minute posted wait. It was only about 25 minutes. Peter Pan also had a 50 minute posted wait, and we only waited 20 minutes. We did these around 7pm. Rode Haunted Mansion with a 5 minute wait during the first parade (8:15 or so) and saw Madame Rinata on the lawn. Got a few magic shots during the first parade as well, with only a couple of people in line. We got a spot in front of Crystal Palace about 5 minutes before Hallowishes (the grassy area was full by that time). Watched the second parade sitting on the rock wall across from Liberty Tree Tavern - I think we got there about 20 minutes before the parade started. We got the rest of our magic shots on the way out, not more than a 5 minute wait for any of them. Strolled down Main Street looking at the decorations, stopped at the Main St. Bakery to get Spider Cupcakes to go. All in all, it was a good night. I was keeping a slower pace for Mom to make it to the end of the party, so we never even made it to Tomorrowland, but we really had a great time!   Fingers crossed for those that are going this week that the parties aren't too crazy.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

pigletto said:


> We are going the 30th too, and while I am prepared for crowds, I really hope I'm able to see and do some party things, otherwise what was the very expensive point?
> We arrive in Orlando on Saturday and our only choices were the 30th or 31st, so either one was going to be packed. I'll prepare for the worst and hopefully it won't be awful.
> 
> For a sold out party what time would people suggest looking for a spot for fireworks? Would an hour be sufficient?



Oh yeah, I want to see the parades and fireworks for sure. That definitely was the point of getting the tickets! I expect that to be crowded. I'm just hoping we can squeeze in rides and trick or treating in between. We are not planning to do any character greets. 



COscrapper said:


> Totally agree!  We arrive on Saturday too!  It's our first trip to WDW so I don't have a real good idea of where things are...hoping the party isn't a bust too.



This is our first trip too and only have a very basic idea based on maps. I was there when I was a kid but its been at least 20 years. Planning this was overwhelming and I feel completely unprepared to leave in just 3 days!


----------



## casnider

Party on the 30th!   And I am gearing myself up for crazy crowds in the hopes that it won't be so bad


----------



## RachaelA

We are going on the 30th too. Plan on J&S meet and then stake out a parade spot crazy early. Maybe fit Tarzan meet in there as well. Pre parade if possible.


----------



## COscrapper

Aflyingbuttress said:


> Oh yeah, I want to see the parades and fireworks for sure. That definitely was the point of getting the tickets! I expect that to be crowded. I'm just hoping we can squeeze in rides and trick or treating in between. We are not planning to do any character greets.
> 
> 
> 
> This is our first trip too and only have a very basic idea based on maps. I was there when I was a kid but its been at least 20 years. Planning this was overwhelming and I feel completely unprepared to leave in just 3 days!



Same here - I have only been to DW once when I was in high school (band trip), at least 20 years ago.  My husband and kids have never been...

So where is the grassy area again, to watch fireworks?  Can you see CTM from there also?  And the parade?


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

COscrapper said:


> Same here - I have only been to DW once when I was in high school (band trip), at least 20 years ago.  My husband and kids have never been...
> 
> So where is the grassy area again, to watch fireworks?  Can you see CTM from there also?  And the parade?



I think I read that it is in front of Casey's Corner on Main Street. I'm wondering where a good place might be to actually sit. Casey's sound like that might work. Or a place where I don't have to show up an hour early to get a good view. I'm not sure I will be able to get our 4 year old to stand in one spot for an hour just to wait for a parade. At the same time, we can't lift her onto our shoulders so we need a spot where she can still see while on her own two feet.


----------



## P&L@WDW

So I'm really anxious about the fact that the night we're going (October 30) is sold out - I'm considering switching my tickets to Oct 28 (Friday) - I'm not sure how much less crowded it will be though.

We are focused on M&G's, and are less worried about rides.

Thoughts?


----------



## Lehuaann

Lsdolphin said:


> Do all the TOT spots have the same mix of candy this year?



It seemed like for the most part, yes.  One location had Peeps only.  Some locations we would get more of one type, but pretty sure that had more to do with candy rotation.  The barrels always looked mixed.


----------



## Cluelyss

COscrapper said:


> I know this has been mentioned before, but we leave on Friday for our trip and I am going a little crazy trying to remember all the tips I've read on the Dis...we are going to the party ON HALOWEEN so i know it will be crazy.  Where is the best spot to watch the fireworks that doesn't require hours of standing to reserve a spot?  I read about a grassy area somewhere?
> 
> And does the same spot work for the parade?  Or is frontier land better?  I know to avoid Main Street...
> 
> The only character we care about meeting is jack sparrow - I think I read the best time for that is right after the first parade, is that right?  Do I need any more of a plan?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


The grassy area is in front of Casey's - the old FP area. 

For the parade, Frontierland will be less crowded and is at the start of the route. We like watching the 2nd parade from the end of Main Street to end the evening. 

We lined up for Jack about 7:40 and were second in line when he came out at 8. The line for his 7:00 set was closed around 7:20.


----------



## kyomagi

Oh sweet Jesus, wife and i are going on the 31st.


----------



## PSULion

COscrapper said:


> I know this has been mentioned before, but we leave on Friday for our trip and I am going a little crazy trying to remember all the tips I've read on the Dis...we are going to the party ON HALOWEEN so i know it will be crazy.  Where is the best spot to watch the fireworks that doesn't require hours of standing to reserve a spot?  I read about a grassy area somewhere?
> 
> And does the same spot work for the parade?  Or is frontier land better?  I know to avoid Main Street...
> 
> The only character we care about meeting is jack sparrow - I think I read the best time for that is right after the first parade, is that right?  Do I need any more of a plan?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!



If Jack Sparrow is really your ONLY character meet, I wouldn't wait till after the parade, I'd line up a bit before 7 for his first set so you're done. We got to his line at about 7:15 (after being first for Pooh and friends), and saw him in about 20 minutes. If we'd gotten over there closer to (or before) 7, we would have been done even faster.


----------



## COscrapper

PSULion said:


> If Jack Sparrow is really your ONLY character meet, I wouldn't wait till after the parade, I'd line up a bit before 7 for his first set so you're done. We got to his line at about 7:15 (after being first for Pooh and friends), and saw him in about 20 minutes. If we'd gotten over there closer to (or before) 7, we would have been done even faster.



Thank you!  Where does he meet?  Near the POTC ride?


----------



## Cluelyss

COscrapper said:


> Thank you!  Where does he meet?  Near the POTC ride?


Right across from it.

On the stage with the pirate flag (you can sort of see it behind Jack).


----------



## COscrapper

Cluelyss said:


> View attachment 203426
> Right across from it.
> 
> On the stage with the pirate flag (you can sort of see it behind Jack).



Thank you!  Love the pic!


----------



## dmc6469

Lsdolphin said:


> Do all the TOT spots have the same mix of candy this year?



Yes except across from Splash Mountain.  They were giving away green peeps.  I wish I would've had more Dove bars.  Out of 2 full gallon ziplocs I only had 4 but I have about 30 Skittles  Ugh.


----------



## smitch425

P&L@WDW said:


> So I'm really anxious about the fact that the night we're going (October 30) is sold out - I'm considering switching my tickets to Oct 28 (Friday) - I'm not sure how much less crowded it will be though.
> 
> We are focused on M&G's, and are less worried about rides.
> 
> Thoughts?


Odds are the 28th will sell out, but they are less likely to switch your night from a sold out night as they cannot resell the tickets to an already advertised sold out party. We've been to several sold out parties, and never had an issue.


----------



## Princesspixi

We went to the party last Friday the 21st. Neither my boyfriend or I had been to a party before. We had a blast and got done pretty much everything I wanted to do. We didn't get checked into our room until just after 3 which put us behind a little and then then us bus took a long time to show up and made an extra stop. We didn't wind up getting to Magic Kingdom until about 4:15. (We had a 3:20-4:20 fast pass for Buzz that we missed but walked right on during the party.) The lines weren't bad and we got in very quickly. The first thing we did was grab our sorcerers card and then went to the right to get our candy bags. They were taking pictures back there and I got the poison apple shot without having to ask for it! We then went to Starbucks and took pictures in front of the castle before heading to our next fastpass, space mountain.
We then wandered around and took in the atmosphere until our next fastpass for Peter Pan. We bought pins at Big Top before the party started with no line I walked right up to the counter. We grabbed a quick snack from Pinochios and by then it was just about 7. We got in line for HM right at 7 it was posted a 10 min wait. The cast members had their makeup on but the ghost wasn't out telling stories. We walked right on and got in line for the magic shot right after. We were done with both by 7:20. We walked around did pirates, got candy, took pictures, and met Jafar. The line for Jack Sparrow wasn't too long we just weren't too interested in that. When we walked by Jack and Sally that line was very long. We then crossed back over to tomorrowland again (the headless horseman was just entering the hub as we walked up. It was crowded but not too bad. We could have stopped and watched if we wanted to but I wanted to watch the later parade) rode Buzz and Space Mountain and met Lotso. We grabbed snacks and headed to the hub for fireworks. We sat in the grassy area the only thing in our way was a lamp post. It filled up about 10 minutes before celebrate the magic started, but it was a great spot and everyone stayed sitting. We watched the stage show after that and then headed tot the end of main street to watch the parade, had a second row spot the people in front of us sat on the curb so it was great. We left during so we didn't have to fight crowds on the way out.
Over all we had a great night. It was crowded but not terrible. We only hit a few TOT spots and got almost a full bag of candy. It was enough to last us the week we were there. All the CMs were giving out small handfuls 4-5 pieces at a time.  Everything we rode was a walk on the fireworks were great and the stage show was cute. Glad I had a general idea of what to do. If we hadn't have been so tired from the day before we could have stayed until midnight  to finish the parade and ride the mine train. We enjoyed seeing the costumes and got plenty of compliments on ours.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

P&L@WDW said:


> So I'm really anxious about the fact that the night we're going (October 30) is sold out - I'm considering switching my tickets to Oct 28 (Friday) - I'm not sure how much less crowded it will be though.
> 
> We are focused on M&G's, and are less worried about rides.
> 
> Thoughts?



I'm expecting the 28th to sell out as well, or be close to it.

You'll be fine if you have a plan, what characters are on your must see list?


----------



## disneyAndi14

We were able to meet Jack and Sally right away, we were done by 5:20, we also saw Jack Sparrow oh I mean Captain Jack!


----------



## Kricketnp

WDmommyof4 said:


> Attended the party last night for my birthday, and now I will need to think very seriously about doing other ticket based parties in the future. My boys and I have done the Christmas party multiple times with great results and had planned to again in December, but now I doubt I will. I have no idea how many tickets Disney is selling, but last night was wall to wall people at times, busier than I have seen it on the majority of normal park days.
> 
> We could not even move when walking in Frontierland to Fantasyland, and you couldn't even get near the Haunted Mansion to see the festivities in front let alone ride it. Waits for some of the TOT lines were really long, often winding up and down walkways and roped off sections. People were crammed in for the fireworks. We staked out a seated spot for my 78 year old mom an hour early and it was wall to wall people in front of us with kids on shoulders by the time the castle show and fireworks started. Overall, I had a decent time, but definitely not worth the price of the ticket to me. We basically paid $96 a ticket for a small bag of candy, the parade and the pleasure of collecting the candy all night. I know there will likely be those who will say they had the opposite experience, but I know that when I can't even move and it isn't the night rush after the fireworks, it ceases to be fun to me.



Weird. I was at the same party and was surprised by how empty it felt. It was my sister's third party (She's in the college program) and said it was by far the least crowded one she had been to. We lined up for the second parade in Frontierland at about 10:30 and there was no one lined up...Even when it started, the crowd near us was only one person deep. We watched the fireworks near Splash Mountain and it was great. The longest we waited for candy was about 5 minutes near Pirates. We also walked on to Pirates, Space Mountain and the Haunted Mansion.


----------



## pigletto

smitch425 said:


> Odds are the 28th will sell out, but they are less likely to switch your night from a sold out night as they cannot resell the tickets to an already advertised sold out party. We've been to several sold out parties, and never had an issue.


That is fabulous to hear. I've been on countless Disney trips, and consider myself a veteran, but when you hear "Sold Out Party" it becomes hard to really picture how good/bad it will be. I can handle crowds, I have a plan, and step #1 on that plan is to have fun and enjoy just being there! Can't wait.


----------



## WDmommyof4

Kricketnp said:


> Weird. I was at the same party and was surprised by how empty it felt. It was my sister's third party (She's in the college program) and said it was by far the least crowded one she had been to. We lined up for the second parade in Frontierland at about 10:30 and there was no one lined up...Even when it started, the crowd near us was only one person deep. We watched the fireworks near Splash Mountain and it was great. The longest we waited for candy was about 5 minutes near Pirates. We also walked on to Pirates, Space Mountain and the Haunted Mansion.



Like I said, there are always people who have different experiences. Maybe we tried to do things at the wrong times. Who knows. We had several 10 minute waits for tot spots. Couldn't walk at all by Haunted Mansion. Unfortunately, we were not able to stay too late, we left after the fireworks, but got out before the rush, so no line for the bus. My mom is 78 and had been going during the day with a long break in the afternoon, but it was just too much for her to go later than that. I have been to several hard ticket parties in the past as well and this was by far and above the busiest one I have ever seen. For much of the night, except when we first came in in Adventureland and when we were back in new Fantasyland, it felt and looked busier than a normal busy day in May at the Magic Kingdom. I am glad that you guys had a blast though, and that you felt the party was worth the ticket cost.


----------



## cmorris303

We attended the party on Thurs Oct 20.  We arrived at 5:00 as a party of 17.  We went right Little Mermaid and walked right on.  From there we ate at Pinocchio and then the kids walked on the carousel and all of us walked onto Small World.  Small World and Little Mermaid said 20 min waits, but we walked right on.  After Small World our party split up.  Those with little kids went to watch the first parade and 8 of us continued on.  We walked onto Pooh and got in line for the 7DMT right around 8:15.  It said 30 min wait and was 30 min from the time we got in line to the time we got out of line.  From there we were the second in line for Alice and the Mad Hatter since my kids were Alice and the Mad Hatter.  We got in line for them about 5 min before they came back from the parade.  From there we went on Space Mountain which had about a 15 min wait.  Next was Buzz LightYear which was a 15 min wait also.  We got off Buzz right around 9:50 and headed over to the grassy area in front of Casey's to get a spot for Celebrate the Magic and Hallowishes.  Although there were a decent amount of people there already, we were able to find two spots to sit near each other and there was enough room for my 6'2" husband to lay down.  This was a perfect spot, thanks to these boards!!  As soon as the parade was over we went straight for the Haunted Mansion and had about a 20 min wait.  We got off around 11:00 and grabbed a spot for the second parade in Frontierland right by where Chip and Dale used to meet.  Again all 8 of us easily got a great spot, again thanks to the boards! After the parade everyone was pretty much out of steam and we headed home.  We did hit several TOT spots as we passed them.  All in all it was a great night and since it was a quick trip and our only day in Magic Kingdom we were happy with all that we got done.  I 100% believe that we enjoyed the party so much because of all the information and tips on this thread, so thank you, thank you, thank you to all of you for taking the time to share your tips and experiences!!


----------



## dmc6469

It is amazing how nights can be soooooo different.

My 1st MNSSHP was on Oct 4.  It was great!  Hit every single ToT station and every ride except for 7DMT (which was always 25 min) had either a 5 min wait or a couple had 10 min and that was mostly just walking into the ride and going through the attraction design that took up your minutes.  I didn't find it crowded at all.  In fact, we are planning another one next year.  The ride lines were so worth it.  Last year was my first Christmas party and I found it to be a bit more crowded.  I was expecting more for this party so we were quite shocked.  Now, we didn't do the parade  or see the fireworks because we were so busy with M7G and getting as many rides ridden, so next year we are going to try to catch those but I am sure there was more people in those sections than for the rides.  My friend's hubby works for Disney and they go to the parties at least twice and say they only do it for the rides and their short waits and I can completely see why.


----------



## EvilQueen1

Princesspixi said:


> We went to the party last Friday the 21st. Neither my boyfriend or I had been to a party before. We had a blast and got done pretty much everything I wanted to do. We didn't get checked into our room until just after 3 which put us behind a little and then then us bus took a long time to show up and made an extra stop. We didn't wind up getting to Magic Kingdom until about 4:15. (We had a 3:20-4:20 fast pass for Buzz that we missed but walked right on during the party.) The lines weren't bad and we got in very quickly. The first thing we did was grab our sorcerers card and then went to the right to get our candy bags. They were taking pictures back there and I got the poison apple shot without having to ask for it! We then went to Starbucks and took pictures in front of the castle before heading to our next fastpass, space mountain.
> We then wandered around and took in the atmosphere until our next fastpass for Peter Pan. We bought pins at Big Top before the party started with no line I walked right up to the counter. We grabbed a quick snack from Pinochios and by then it was just about 7. We got in line for HM right at 7 it was posted a 10 min wait. The cast members had their makeup on but the ghost wasn't out telling stories. We walked right on and got in line for the magic shot right after. We were done with both by 7:20. We walked around did pirates, got candy, took pictures, and met Jafar. The line for Jack Sparrow wasn't too long we just weren't too interested in that. When we walked by Jack and Sally that line was very long. We then crossed back over to tomorrowland again (the headless horseman was just entering the hub as we walked up. It was crowded but not too bad. We could have stopped and watched if we wanted to but I wanted to watch the later parade) rode Buzz and Space Mountain and met Lotso. We grabbed snacks and headed to the hub for fireworks. We sat in the grassy area the only thing in our way was a lamp post. It filled up about 10 minutes before celebrate the magic started, but it was a great spot and everyone stayed sitting. We watched the stage show after that and then headed tot the end of main street to watch the parade, had a second row spot the people in front of us sat on the curb so it was great. We left during so we didn't have to fight crowds on the way out.
> Over all we had a great night. It was crowded but not terrible. We only hit a few TOT spots and got almost a full bag of candy. It was enough to last us the week we were there. All the CMs were giving out small handfuls 4-5 pieces at a time.  Everything we rode was a walk on the fireworks were great and the stage show was cute. Glad I had a general idea of what to do. If we hadn't have been so tired from the day before we could have stayed until midnight  to finish the parade and ride the mine train. We enjoyed seeing the costumes and got plenty of compliments on ours.
> View attachment 203434


We were there the 21st as well! Got pretty much everything done that we wanted to. We were the first in line for the Seven Dwarfs! We also saw Jack and Sally, who spent slots of time with my DD. We had an awesome time over all. My DD loves splash mountain, road it multiple times in a row, even with all the meet and greets, parade, Hocus Pocus and fireworks. She even got to do some Trick or Treating! Will definitely go back again for this. We loved every minute of it. A little planning went a long way!


----------



## EvilQueen1




----------



## EvilQueen1

Disneymom1126 said:


> We were at the same party and quite the opposite experience.  I did think it was crowded from 4-7 with the mix of day guests and party guests, but after that I didn't think it was bad at all. Maybe it just depends on what you wanted to get accomplished - I know we weren't really in it for meeting the characters so we only met Lotso and Jack & Sally.  We only trick-or-treated through the spot inside storybook circus and the spot around where the 7 dwarfs used to meet in Fantasyland and got quite a bit of candy - our bags weren't full, but we had enough for the two of us.  There were lines for the trick-or-treat spots, but they moved right along for us.  The HUB area was crowded before and after Hallowishes, but other than that we didn't really have any trouble moving around and all the rides we wanted to ride were walk-on after 7 aside from Peter Pan, SDMT, and Haunted Mansion.  Maybe I had low expectations?


My daughter, husband and I were there on the 21st. We also had a great time. Walked right up to the candy barrels in most cases. Met 7 dwarfs, jack and sally, lotso, Queen of hearts, Cruella, Genie/Jasmine and Jafar. We also saw, Hocus Pocus and the first Parade. Walked right up to the front row as the Headless Horseman rode by. Daughter danced at Monsters Dance Party and with Judy Hops in front of the train station. Saw the fireworks and rode Splash Mountain 3 times. It didn't feel overly crowded to us, just normal crowded. Lol! We had a blast and would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Here is our Pokemon costumes.  Psyduck is dressed as Donald and Pikachu is Mega Charizard.


----------



## publix subs

tonight was great. didn't seem crowded at all anywhere other than Liberty Square.


----------



## Jenny Sanders

We attended MNSSHP on Sunday, October 23rd.  My husband, daughter (16) and I thought crowds were extremely minimal.  We walked onto every ride.  Mine Train was the only ride I noticed with a consistent 30 minute wait.  We had a FP for it, so we walked right on...The candy lines moved very quickly.  We came home with 3, gallon sized, Zip Lock bags filled to the top with:  M&M's. Snickers, Dove bars, Skittles, Starbursts, Lifesaver gummies, Twix and Milky Way bars.  The lines for characters were longish.  We waited less than 10 minutes to see Lotso Bear, Jafar, and Captain Jack.  The fireworks and parade were great too.  We lined up in Frontier Land about 15 minutes before the second parade, and had prime viewing outside of the Pin Traders store.  We also got a few magic shots, including the one with the ghosts outside of Haunted Mansion.  Great night, great time!!!


----------



## Jays2013

We're not going to the party until next year (Halloween day...gulp), but I was wondering. Does Goofy do meet and greets during the party in a costume?

I ask because older son loves Goofy and will be dressing up as him.  Otherwise, we probably won't bother with characters that night.


----------



## Cluelyss

Jays2013 said:


> We're not going to the party until next year (Halloween day...gulp), but I was wondering. Does Goofy do meet and greets during the party in a costume?
> 
> I ask because older son loves Goofy and will be dressing up as him.  Otherwise, we probably won't bother with characters that night.


Yep! Near the Barnstormer.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Sorry I've been so MIA, real life has been crazy since getting back from our trip.  Having to stay in WDW those extra days because of the hurricane made the projects I needed to get done behind.  It's been a month now since our Halloween Parties, so I wanted to post a picture of us in the costumes I had made.  I meant to post a picture of them before we went after I had finished them.  We had a great time.  Lots of compliments, lots of wonderful costumes.  I'm sure some of you saw us there, I saw a few of you but was too shy to identify myself.  We loved the dessert party!


----------



## missangelalexis

Jays2013 said:


> We're not going to the party until next year (Halloween day...gulp), but I was wondering. Does Goofy do meet and greets during the party in a costume?
> 
> I ask because older son loves Goofy and will be dressing up as him.  Otherwise, we probably won't bother with characters that night.



Yes but it's the same costume he meets in during the day (Great Goofini).


----------



## mmackeymouse

Greetings from the MNSSHP. I'm miserable and very disappointed. 

The rumor I heard was 250k tickets and I believe it. 

I could just about cry. Disney decided to push the envelope to see how many tickets they could sell without it ruining the experience. Well my premium priced experience was ruined.


----------



## publix subs

had a blast tonight. 365 days until next halloween.


----------



## publix subs

mmackeymouse said:


> Greetings from the MNSSHP. I'm miserable and very disappointed.
> 
> The rumor I heard was 250k tickets and I believe it.
> 
> I could just about cry. Disney decided to push the envelope to see how many tickets they could sell without it ruining the experience. Well my premium priced experience was ruined.


put 250,000 people in Magic Kingdom and you'd hardly be able to move.


----------



## yulilin3

publix subs said:


> put 250,000 people in Magic Kingdom and you'd hardly be able to move.


Yeah,  capacity for that park before that close it is 100,000.


----------



## yulilin3

mmackeymouse said:


> Greetings from the MNSSHP. I'm miserable and very disappointed.
> 
> The rumor I heard was 250k tickets and I believe it.
> 
> I could just about cry. Disney decided to push the envelope to see how many tickets they could sell without it ruining the experience. Well my premium priced experience was ruined.


I'm so sorry  I hope you take time to go to guest relations or write an email to them and let them know your experience


----------



## yulilin3

Now that halloween is behind us I just wanted to thank @monique5  for her efforts and time to keep the first page updated for this event.


----------



## vcmartin413

We attended the party last night and for some reason all of the "special" photo pass pictures, with the added ghostly images, we took are not on MDE. Has anyone else had this problem?  Any suggestions on what we can do?  I would really hate for all those pictures to be lost.


----------



## ConnecticutFlea

mmackeymouse said:


> Greetings from the MNSSHP. I'm miserable and very disappointed.
> 
> The rumor I heard was 250k tickets and I believe it.
> 
> I could just about cry. Disney decided to push the envelope to see how many tickets they could sell without it ruining the experience. Well my premium priced experience was ruined.



I'm sorry you were disappointed. Have you been to a party before? What caused the disappointment, the crowds or the price?


----------



## ConnecticutFlea

vcmartin413 said:


> We attended the party last night and for some reason all of the "special" photo pass pictures, with the added ghostly images, we took are not on MDE. Has anyone else had this problem?  Any suggestions on what we can do?  I would really hate for all those pictures to be lost.



Hopefully they will show up on MDE soon. If not, call guest services. I've called because the headless horseman was missing and they were able to find the picture and insert the horseman. Expect the usual 30 minutes on hold.


----------



## CMNJ

vcmartin413 said:


> We attended the party last night and for some reason all of the "special" photo pass pictures, with the added ghostly images, we took are not on MDE. Has anyone else had this problem?  Any suggestions on what we can do?  I would really hate for all those pictures to be lost.


Some of the magic shots took until the next day to load for us. If they aren't there by late today I would probably reach out and ask.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

mmackeymouse said:


> The rumor I heard was 250k tickets and I believe it.



The number of tickets sold for a sold-out party is nowhere NEAR 250k. MK can't even hold half that number on a 'regular' day.


----------



## renes

vcmartin413 said:


> We attended the party last night and for some reason all of the "special" photo pass pictures, with the added ghostly images, we took are not on MDE. Has anyone else had this problem?  Any suggestions on what we can do?  I would really hate for all those pictures to be lost.



We attended last night and all our pictures are on MDE but the headless horseman is missing. I will give it a couple of days then call.


----------



## Cluelyss

renes said:


> We attended last night and all our pictures are on MDE but the headless horseman is missing. I will give it a couple of days then call.


My HH shot was the same way. I emailed them and they had it added within about 48 hours.


----------



## renes

Cluelyss said:


> My HH shot was the same way. I emailed them and they had it added within about 48 hours.



Do you have the email?  I would much rather email than call.


----------



## Cluelyss

renes said:


> Do you have the email?  I would much rather email than call.


There's a link at the bottom of the photo pass page.

disneyphotopass_support@disneyworld.com


----------



## publix subs

in case anyone was wondering if you get a lot of candy or not, over 2 parties this weekend we got 14 bags filled with candy. everyone we know is going into a sugar coma when we get back.


----------



## mom2rtk

publix subs said:


> in case anyone was wondering if you get a lot of candy or not, over 2 parties this weekend we got 14 bags filled with candy. everyone we know is going into a sugar coma when we get back.




How do you even get 14 bags home? It would put my suitcase over the weight limit.


----------



## publix subs

mom2rtk said:


> How do you even get 14 bags home? It would put my suitcase over the weight limit.


i live in miami so we drive


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

As Jack Skellington would say:. Looks like another successful Halloween season is in the books.

I'll see everyone back on the 2017 thread.  I imagine it'll be showing up in oh... Maybe another month or so 

Now I just need to decide if I'm transferring over to the mvmcp, even though I'm not attending this year.


----------



## RachaelA

I was pleasantly surprised by our sold out party experience on Sunday night! Didnt seem at all sold out to us. We had a blast and will definitely do the 2nd to last party again next year. 

Thanks to everyone on this thread who helped us come up with a solid game plan.


----------



## Kricketnp

Not sure how accurate, but on our way to the MVMCP last year, the boat driver told us that a sold out party is about 25 or 30K.

He said really crowded days are usually around 80K.


----------



## dmc6469

I am really going to miss this thread.  It's been so great getting tips on my 1st MNSSHP.  Looking forward to doing it again next year and sharing more tips and fun with you all.


----------



## abnihon

I loved being a part of this thread! Next year I think we'll try MVMCP but then in 2018 I'm planning to do another October long weekend with two MNSSHP!


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> As Jack Skellington would say:. Looks like another successful Halloween season is in the books.
> 
> I'll see everyone back on the 2017 thread.  I imagine it'll be showing up in oh... Maybe another month or so
> 
> Now I just need to decide if I'm transferring over to the mvmcp, even though I'm not attending this year.



Yes, very successful! I enjoyed my 1st MNSSHP!

2017 Thread, another month or so. Not quite. I need a little break. Ha!


----------



## monique5

dmc6469 said:


> I am really going to miss this thread.  It's been so great getting tips on my 1st MNSSHP.  Looking forward to doing it again next year and sharing more tips and fun with you all.



Glad you enjoyed this thread. I did too!


----------



## monique5

yulilin3 said:


> Now that halloween is behind us I just wanted to thank @monique5  for her efforts and time to keep the first page updated for this event.



Thank YOU! My family enjoyed our time on Sunday and Monday (Halloween) at MNSSHP.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Trip started poorly for me by being in the hospital and postponing the start of trip,  but airports were amazing at not charging us. Oddly enough Disney was the only one who refused to easily refund us even with discharge papers. The party on Halloween was great not busy at all and they were amazing at removing non wristband people. Since I was feeling poorly we sat near where Snow White was and she was the wristband checker and was sending anyone without one away. We got to see higher up people have to escort people who refuse to leave. The desert party was not worth it it was insanely crowded table was so close together that was impossible to move and there was one table that I don'tsee how they expected to seat anyone at unless slenderman was deciding to dine. I have some awesome pictures from the party though there was an amazing photopass guy that was doing glamour shots of people he did like 40 of me. all and all not a bad party had a lot of fun great view of fireworks and castle and parade i was so close I thought the shovel sparks were gonna hit me. While leaving there was a bunch of cm's and a guy with a camera who wanted my picture no idea who he was but he seemed to work as part of disney.


----------



## mymommom

Just wanted to report back and say that MNSSHP on Halloween night was FANTASTIC!!!  Magic Kingdom had low crowds all day   We were afraid the Park was going to be packed since it opened at 7am, but we arrived at 1:30pm for our first FastPass and were pleasantly surprised!  We were actually able to get in additional rides before and after dinner!  It was a wonderful experience! We were in Tomorrowland when the Party started so we Trick or Treated at 2 spots there, then cut through Fantasyland into Liberty Square (Trick or Treating all the way) and lined up for the Parade at 7:30pm.  Great viewing spot in front of the Hall of Presidents (Thank you fellow Disers!) After the Parade we went against the flow and into Adventureland for more Trick or Treating and rode Pirates, then Splash.  As we were coming off of Splash Mt. the fireworks were starting . We then rode It's A Small World and headed down Main Street to take our tired little ones back to the hotel.  Saw the Headless Horseman ride down Main Street for the second Parade then headed out.  I'm sure it all depends on what your priorities are whether you think it's super crowded or not.  We did not get Character signatures and we tried to stay away from the Hub and Main Street.  There were 15 of us and we don't expect to be back for quite a while, but I'm glad we got to experience it


----------



## Melanie415

Thanks everyone who contributed to this thread!  We went to 3 parties, October 18, 20 and 27th.  We had a perfect time at all of them.  We got on all rides we wanted with little or no wait, had a front row seat for the parade, great view of the fireworks, wish I would have taken more photo pass pics., and even got plenty of candy in between (characters and candy weren't a priority).  So much fun


----------



## IrishNYC

This thread has helped me plan for our trip next year! We can't wait for MNSSHP 2017! (Fingers crossed for Thursdays in September!)


----------



## Iowamomof4

We're going to the Christmas party next month and I had a question about the parade. Did anyone here ever try to watch the 2nd Boo to You parade from the dessert party parade viewing area? Was that even an option?


----------



## Jays2013

Jays2013 said:


> We're not going to the party until next year (Halloween day...gulp), but I was wondering. Does Goofy do meet and greets during the party in a costume?
> 
> I ask because older son loves Goofy and will be dressing up as him.  Otherwise, we probably won't bother with characters that night.





missangelalexis said:


> Yes but it's the same costume he meets in during the day (Great Goofini).



Thanks to those who responded! He won't mind that in the slightest. He just loves Goofy.


----------



## Cluelyss

Iowamomof4 said:


> We're going to the Christmas party next month and I had a question about the parade. Did anyone here ever try to watch the 2nd Boo to You parade from the dessert party parade viewing area? Was that even an option?


Yes, we watched the 2nd parade there on October 14th. It's only reserved for the first parade.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, we watched the 2nd parade there on October 14th. It's only reserved for the first parade.



Is it possible to get back into the park after the parade or should you only use that viewing spot if you intend to leave afterward?


----------



## Cluelyss

Iowamomof4 said:


> Is it possible to get back into the park after the parade or should you only use that viewing spot if you intend to leave afterward?


I'm not sure I understand the question, as the area by the flagpole IS inside the park? For sure, a lot of people leave afterward, as the parade won't pass by that spot until about 11:50, but we've gone against the crowd for one last ride before with no problem.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Cluelyss said:


> I'm not sure I understand the question, as the area by the flagpole IS inside the park? For sure, a lot of people leave afterward, as the parade won't pass by that spot until about 11:50, but we've gone against the crowd for one last ride before with no problem.



Yep, that's what I mean. Yes, I know it's technically still INSIDE the park, but I wondered what kind of gauntlet we'd have to get through in order to get back to the rides again. Sounds like it's possible, so thanks for the input!


----------



## Cluelyss

Iowamomof4 said:


> Yep, that's what I mean. Yes, I know it's technically still INSIDE the park, but I wondered what kind of gauntlet we'd have to get through in order to get back to the rides again. Sounds like it's possible, so thanks for the input!


Gotcha! It won't be terrible, just stay to the left side of the castle going up Main Street since everyone will be funneling toward the right to exit.


----------



## DiannaVM

I totally forgot to check in, but we were there on the 27th and it was AWESOME. I really expected it to be much more crowded because of my experience last year, but it was just right. The park was by no means empty, but it wasn't full to the brim either.

I finally got tosee the Hocus Pocus show (from a bit afar though), and got to see the parade and was really close (too close) to the castle to see HallowWishes. Because were so close our view was actually a bit obstructed, but we still left the party happy. We got to meet most of our priority characters and although were not focused on it, got tons of candy (towards the end of the party while on line for Jack and Sally, a CM came by and gave everyone on the line at least two or three of the little goodie bags to every single person!). We got more than enough candy to satisfy my family's sweet tooth for the entire trip, bring some home and still send some with my aunt to carry for the kids at her church. 

I will say one thing though, if meeting characters is your thing as well as seeing the shows, going to one party is totally not enough. We still felt a bit rushed through everything. Next time I will probably budget for two at least.


----------



## mmackeymouse

publix subs said:


> put 250,000 people in Magic Kingdom and you'd hardly be able to move.



It certainly felt like that at times. At the time of my post, I think I had just gotten through the worst of it. I had just been through Adventureland/Frontierland, and it felt like being packed in like sardines. 



ConnecticutFlea said:


> I'm sorry you were disappointed. Have you been to a party before? What caused the disappointment, the crowds or the price?


 Um, a little bit of both. For the super premium price that Halloween had, I would have expected Disney to maybe curb the crowds a bit more. I know some of you are probably laughing at the idea of it. Disney is a business after all. But, many people who purchase those tickets do so with the expectation of a lower crowd. 

For what I expected, I would have been happy to pay what I did. For what I got....eh, maybe a little high. 



Melanie415 said:


> Thanks everyone who contributed to this thread!  We went to 3 parties, October 18, 20 and 27th.  We had a perfect time at all of them.  We got on all rides we wanted with little or no wait, had a front row seat for the parade, great view of the fireworks, wish I would have taken more photo pass pics., and even got plenty of candy in between (characters and candy weren't a priority).  So much fun



THIS...this is what we were expecting. Everything we read said that rides would be virtually walk-ons. We didn't plan on doing a ton of rides, but the lines were like...20-30 minutes plus. That was disappointing. Lines for candy were crazy (although the CMs were very generous with the candy). Also, no fault of Disney, but...I waited like 90 minutes for pictures with the 7 Dwarves, and they stuck me in the back. You can't even see my costume, and you can barely see me. (I'm not even 5'1) And, they took ONE picture. 90 minutes for a pitiful photograph left me a little sore. 



I do want to recant a little bit though. As I said, when I posted this message, I was in about the worst of it, and I was done. At this point, I think we were all thinking "Never again." But, as the evening progressed, I think it all softened us a little bit. After the first parade and fireworks, the crowds and lines started to thin out some. I came to the realization I wasn't going to get to do EVERYTHING I wanted to do...once I "let it go," I had a much better time. 

I will say from 4-7, we were able to get a lot accomplished, most of Fantasyland. We had FP for Pooh, Peter Pan, and Dumbo. We also did Under the Sea, Small World, the Carousel, and Teacups. At the end of it all we walked away not saying, "Never again," but more like "Probably not on Halloween again." We all had a pretty good time, and would consider a MNSSHP in September or early October in the future. It's just that for all the preparation that went into it, and all that we had read during our research, it didn't quite match up to our expectations. 

Live and learn, I guess.


----------



## dmc6469

mmackeymouse said:


> I waited like 90 minutes for pictures with the 7 Dwarves, and they stuck me in the back. You can't even see my costume, and you can barely see me. (I'm not even 5'1) And, they took ONE picture. 90 minutes for a pitiful photograph left me a little sore.



They did that to me last year at the Christmas party.  I went to the back (thought it would be good since I'm 5'9") and the 2 dwarfs I was standing between wouldn't even move so I had to literally stick my head through.  That's all you see of me.  Ticked me off.  I was in line for over 2 hours for that.  My friend after me sat on the ground in front of them and I was so mad.  Why didn't I think of that?!  So I made a note to do that next time.  So this year at the Halloween party I was not going to let that happen again.  I went up and sat right on the floor in front of Dopey.  Apparently, the gal had a heartattack and told my friend "oh no, we said to go to the back" but who cares!  The 2 photographers loved it.  They said "that's perfect" to me and took about 6 shots.  I don't understand why with the dwarfs they tell people where to go. They didn't do that at the Christmas party last year.   I've never seen that with any other characters and with so many it's crazy.


----------



## Sim4242

princesshaley said:


> Hi, did anyone go to the Oct 4th party? We were there and we were so lucky to get it in before Thursday night. It was so awesome!!! We went as Gravity Falls family. We did everything we wanted and did check in at 4pm. It has been 3 years since we went and it seemed to be a lot less crowded then it was a couple of years ago. Even Haunted Mansion was about a 5 min wait. It was a great evening and we closed it down! The only let down was that adults did not dress up as much as they did years before. I think the new costume rules have subdued everyone. I surely missed wearing my full ball gown, but going as a redhead was fun!




Ooooo we are going this year as Gravity Falls too! I would love to see some pics of you guys!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Is it time to start the 2017 thread yet?!?!


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Is it time to start the 2017 thread yet?!?!



Well.....I started it around this time last year then Disney had the long delay until end of March with no other details until all at once in May. So I will start it within the next 2 weeks or sooner. 

Taking students on Disney YES trip & it's been time consuming but so much fun!


----------



## lovingeire

Cluelyss said:


> Is it time to start the 2017 thread yet?!?!



YESSSSSS!!!!!



monique5 said:


> Well.....I started it around this time last year then Disney had the long delay until end of March with no other details until all at once in May. So I will start it within the next 2 weeks or sooner.
> 
> Taking students on Disney YES trip & it's been time consuming but so much fun!



Yay!  I may, or may not, have been stalking for the 2017 thread!


----------



## Sim4242

Yes!!! This is going to be our first time going to the party this year and I need all the help I can get! LOL


----------



## Sim4242

Disneymom1126 said:


> Things have slowed down on this thread quite a bit!  Probably like me all the people visiting in October are busy with last-minute preparations!  We leave this Friday and after the last few months at work, I'm SO READY for a vacation!
> We've basically finalized our plans for the party, though were hoping to hear more October reports before finalizing our plans.  Our priorities are (1) FUN, (2) the parade, CTM, and Hallowishes, (3) rides, and (4) meeting a few characters, (5) trick-or-treating/party snacks.  We won't be lining up for J&S and we have a pic with the 7D's from a Christmas party a few years ago, so not worried about meeting them either.  We also won't likely watch the Hocus Pocus show, at least from anywhere close to the stage - any of the times we've tried to watch a stage show from anywhere around the stage it's ended with negativity and frustration because my experience is that there are always people in the crowd that have no concern for anyone but themselves...so we just don't put ourselves in the situation to get upset by it anymore (cause I know my temper
> 
> We've finished our last 3 trips with a party our last night (either MVMCP or MNSSHP) and so it's sort of a tradition for us at this point.  We just like that one last special night in the park before heading home the next day.
> 
> Here's what we are planning:
> We are going to attempt to rope drop the morning of our party (7am open) if we can get out of bed, we'll definitely get there by 8
> We have a lunch reservation at The Plaza, then will take an afternoon break
> 4:00 - enter, get SoTMK party card
> 4:15 – FP+ for Splash Mountain
> 5:00 – FP+ for SDMT
> 5:30 – dinner (probably Columbia Harbor House or Pinocchio’s
> 6:45 – FP+ for Haunted Mansion
> 7:15 – Explore Frontierland/Adventureland (rides, candy, magic shots, etc.)
> 7:45 – Get spot for parade (Liberty Square on riverboat side of street)
> 8:15 – Boo to you parade
> 8:45 – Candy Corn Ice Cream
> 9:30 – Get spot for CtM & Hallowishes (grass area in HUB)
> 10:00 – Watch those shows
> 10:30 – Explore Tomorrowland & Fantasyland (rides, candy, magic shots, characters) - we'd like to meet the costumed characters (Minnie, Daisy, Donald, maybe the hundred acres crew)
> 12:00 – Hocus Pocus Show (maybe from grass area or even farther back to avoid crowds)
> 
> In general, that is kindof where we will be at various points of the night, but we’re mostly going to go with the flow and do whatever we feel like.  We’ll have spent a few days at MK prior to this, so that may figure into what want to do (e.g. DD’s favorite rides, things we didn’t get to, etc.)




This looks like a really good plan - I'm already thinking of this years party (will be our first) - I was wondering if you could let me know how the party night actually went down vs your above plan? Or did you already post that somewhere and maybe I missed? I've read through soooo many pages so I could have missed, thanks!!!


----------



## Disneymom1126

Sim4242 said:


> This looks like a really good plan - I'm already thinking of this years party (will be our first) - I was wondering if you could let me know how the party night actually went down vs your above plan? Or did you already post that somewhere and maybe I missed? I've read through soooo many pages so I could have missed, thanks!!!



Sure!  So, we kindof stuck with this plan, but also went with the flow a bit. We had not planned to meet Jack and Sally, but my DD ended up wanting to meet them, which we did at the end of the night. We also ended up doing the 2nd parade instead of the first. Everything up through 6:45 was as we planned. Instead of going to Frontierland/Adventureland after our Haunted Mansion FP+, we went over to Fantasyland and Tomorrowland and rode rides over there.  The lines for Minnie, Daisy, and Donald were long and so we decided not to wait in them. Instead we did the magic shot that was near the Little Mermaid ride. If you have any characters you really want to meet, I would say it's best to either do them very early (between 4 and 7) or to wait until very late (11p.m. - midnight). The section of (fake) grass in the HUB near the Plaza restaurant was perfect for the fireworks and then we headed to Liberty Square to get a spot for the parade. We probably could have done something else in between and still gotten a good spot for the parade, but we were pretty tired so we pulled up some curb and did people/costume watching for a bit until the parade started. After the parade, we got in line for Jack and Sally and waited about 30-40 minutes and then we got the poison apple magic shot on main street on the way out. We didn't really make specific plans for trick or treating, just hit the spots as we were near them when we walked from place to place. I hope you have a great night! You'll get lots of great advice by reading other peoples' experiences here and especially by reading what people experience when the parties start because each year is just a little different than the last. The biggest thing for me is that although there are less people in the park, everything besides the rides will feel crowded because all of the people are trying to do the same things (especially the character meets and anything that happens on the castle stage/HUB area). I go in expecting it to be crowded and I think it helps me have a positive attitude about the crowds - also go in with an understanding that it is difficult to do everything - choose what your priorities are and make a plan for those priorities, but after that just plan to go with the flow and have fun!


----------



## Sim4242

Disneymom1126 said:


> Sure!  So, we kindof stuck with this plan, but also went with the flow a bit. We had not planned to meet Jack and Sally, but my DD ended up wanting to meet them, which we did at the end of the night. We also ended up doing the 2nd parade instead of the first. Everything up through 6:45 was as we planned. Instead of going to Frontierland/Adventureland after our Haunted Mansion FP+, we went over to Fantasyland and Tomorrowland and rode rides over there.  The lines for Minnie, Daisy, and Donald were long and so we decided not to wait in them. Instead we did the magic shot that was near the Little Mermaid ride. If you have any characters you really want to meet, I would say it's best to either do them very early (between 4 and 7) or to wait until very late (11p.m. - midnight). The section of (fake) grass in the HUB near the Plaza restaurant was perfect for the fireworks and then we headed to Liberty Square to get a spot for the parade. We probably could have done something else in between and still gotten a good spot for the parade, but we were pretty tired so we pulled up some curb and did people/costume watching for a bit until the parade started. After the parade, we got in line for Jack and Sally and waited about 30-40 minutes and then we got the poison apple magic shot on main street on the way out. We didn't really make specific plans for trick or treating, just hit the spots as we were near them when we walked from place to place. I hope you have a great night! You'll get lots of great advice by reading other peoples' experiences here and especially by reading what people experience when the parties start because each year is just a little different than the last. The biggest thing for me is that although there are less people in the park, everything besides the rides will feel crowded because all of the people are trying to do the same things (especially the character meets and anything that happens on the castle stage/HUB area). I go in expecting it to be crowded and I think it helps me have a positive attitude about the crowds - also go in with an understanding that it is difficult to do everything - choose what your priorities are and make a plan for those priorities, but after that just plan to go with the flow and have fun!




Thank you so so much!!! Can I ask why you didn't hang around Frontierland/Adventureland after your HM fp+? Did you ever meet Jack Sparrow? or ride Pirates during the party? I'm hoping to do both of those after a 6:45 HM fp+ also - but we also really want to meet Gaston & Belle (really the only characters we will try for) - do you happen to remember how long the wait to meet them was? Did you see the Hocus Pocus show? Would you recommend the first parade vs the second or does it not matter? Thank you again!!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Can someone clue me in on why the party sold out on Sunday 9/25/16?  Was there a holiday that Monday? Trying to plan for 2017 and ironically our last Sunday which would be the 24th is the date I was looking at.


----------



## Figaroisacutecat!

ErinsMommy said:


> Can someone clue me in on why the party sold out on Sunday 9/25/16?  Was there a holiday that Monday? Trying to plan for 2017 and ironically our last Sunday which would be the 24th is the date I was looking at.



We attended the party on the 25th.  The reason why it sold out was that a previous party was rained out. People from that party were given tickets to the one on the 25th. Many cast members mentioned this to us when we were there.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Figaroisacutecat! said:


> We attended the party on the 25th.  The reason why it sold out was that a previous party was rained out. People from that party were given tickets to the one on the 25th. Many cast members mentioned this to us when we were there.



Thank you! I didn't even think of this possibility so likely to not do that Sunday if it's an offered date!


----------



## Figaroisacutecat!

ErinsMommy said:


> Thank you! I didn't even think of this possibility so likely to not do that Sunday if it's an offered date!



You're welcome!!

While it was crowded, it didn't bother us. We went to the rides and watched the fireworks! We didn't meet any of the characters that night because the lines were very long. Lines for rides were not long at all!


----------



## Disneymom1126

Sim4242 said:


> Thank you so so much!!! Can I ask why you didn't hang around Frontierland/Adventureland after your HM fp+? Did you ever meet Jack Sparrow? or ride Pirates during the party? I'm hoping to do both of those after a 6:45 HM fp+ also - but we also really want to meet Gaston & Belle (really the only characters we will try for) - do you happen to remember how long the wait to meet them was? Did you see the Hocus Pocus show? Would you recommend the first parade vs the second or does it not matter? Thank you again!!



We just decided we were going to go ride Space Mountain and check out the dance party instead of going to Frontierland - we had ridden pirates a number of times already on different days of our trip. We didn't meet Jack Sparrow, but also didn't have that on our to-do list. I think he is usually "fashionably late" and his line does get pretty long. I know people reported the line for Gaston and Belle to be pretty long as well and if they are out this year, there may be even more desire to meet them with the new live-action beauty and the beast coming out. I'm sure there is time to meet both of them, but you may have to miss other things to do so. We've never watched the first parade, but most people say the second parade is less crowded than the first (because of little ones that can't make it to 11:15pm). We were going to watch the last Hocus Pocus show, but opted to meet Jack and Sally instead. We watched the last Hocus Pocus show two years ago. We watched the 11:00 parade, went and rode SDMT (waited about 10-15 minutes), and then went directly to the HUB to watch the Hocus Pocus show (in 2015). I would just say, like everything near the castle stage, the space around the HUB is a bit of a cluster because of people crowding in, kids on parents shoulders, etc. so whenever you go to watch it, I would either choose to stand further back where you might not see the characters as good, but can certainly enjoy the show or know that to be close to see the characters well, you will fight with crowds/potentially have someone on shoulders in front of you. I know this thread is a lot to read through, but maybe if you use the search within the thread function up above you'll be able to find people talking about their plans to meet Gaston/Belle and Jack Sparrow. I remember people talking about it quite a bit.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Figaroisacutecat! said:


> You're welcome!!
> 
> While it was crowded, it didn't bother us. We went to the rides and watched the fireworks! We didn't meet any of the characters that night because the lines were very long. Lines for rides were not long at all!



Eh we're not big on characters - the parades were so excited for


----------



## Cluelyss

Figaroisacutecat! said:


> We attended the party on the 25th.  The reason why it sold out was that a previous party was rained out. People from that party were given tickets to the one on the 25th. Many cast members mentioned this to us when we were there.


Wasn't it also the last night for CM discounts?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

We got rained out last year. Well not really rained out, you could still do the people mover and trick or treat. No headless horseman, only one parade, The second one. They did do the fireworks and the first showing of the Sanderson sisters was only five minutes. So we did end up with six bags of candy between the three of us, only one ride done the whole night because most of the rides were outdoor rides and they were all closed, but honestly I'm doing it again this year. Unfortunately we were not able to be moved to another day so it left a sour taste in my brothers mouth so he wouldn't do it again. He did it at Disneyland one year and enjoyed it. I think it would be better if it wasn't a hard ticket and you didn't have to have a park ticket on top of this ticket, but oh well I'm still going.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Elsaalltheway said:


> We got rained out last year. Well not really rained out, you could still do the people mover and trick or treat. No headless horseman, only one parade, The second one. They did do the fireworks and the first showing of the Sanderson sisters was only five minutes. So we did end up with six bags of candy between the three of us, only one ride done the whole night because most of the rides were outdoor rides and they were all closed, but honestly I'm doing it again this year. Unfortunately we were not able to be moved to another day so it left a sour taste in my brothers mouth so he wouldn't do it again. He did it at Disneyland one year and enjoyed it. *I think it would be better if it wasn't a hard ticket and you didn't have to have a park ticket on top of this ticket, but oh well I'm still going*.



You don't have to have a park ticket to do the Halloween Party, you can enter the park for the party at 4:00 p.m. with just your party ticket. If you want to spend the whole day in the park, then yes - you'll need both a park ticket and a party ticket. Some people get one less day of tickets for their trip and then just do Disney Springs/hang at the resort on the party day.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Disneymom1126 said:


> You don't have to have a park ticket to do the Halloween Party, you can enter the park for the party at 4:00 p.m. with just your party ticket. If you want to spend the whole day in the park, then yes - you'll need both a park ticket and a party ticket. Some people get one less day of tickets for their trip and then just do Disney Springs/hang at the resort on the party day.


That is actually the opposite of what Ive been hearing.


----------



## pooh'smate

Disneymom1126 said:


> You don't have to have a park ticket to do the Halloween Party, you can enter the park for the party at 4:00 p.m. with just your party ticket. If you want to spend the whole day in the park, then yes - you'll need both a park ticket and a party ticket. Some people get one less day of tickets for their trip and then just do Disney Springs/hang at the resort on the party day.



This is what we do on our party days. We do something in the morning and then head to the MK at 4pm.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

pooh'smate said:


> This is what we do on our party days. We do something in the morning and then head to the MK at 4pm.


Great, this is great information. I told my friend and we decided to relax the morning and not hit  a park then hop over at four. Thank you.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Elsaalltheway said:


> That is actually the opposite of what Ive been hearing.



There are some things that Disney does that you have to have a park ticket as well (e.g. Early Morning Magic, the dessert/fireworks parties, Tiana's riverboat/festival of fantasy event), but I'm 100% certain you do not need a park ticket to do the Halloween Party - just need to purchase the Halloween Party Ticket.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Disneymom1126 said:


> There are some things that Disney does that you have to have a park ticket as well (e.g. Early Morning Magic, the dessert/fireworks parties, Tiana's riverboat/festival of fantasy event), but I'm 100% certain you do not need a park ticket to do the Halloween Party - just need to purchase the Halloween Party Ticket.


Thank you, I just read something along those lines.


----------



## Cluelyss

Disneymom1126 said:


> There are some things that Disney does that you have to have a park ticket as well (e.g. Early Morning Magic, the dessert/fireworks parties, Tiana's riverboat/festival of fantasy event), but I'm 100% certain you do not need a park ticket to do the Halloween Party - just need to purchase the Halloween Party Ticket.


Unless something changes this year (which you never know!) I will second this information. We've done quite a few parties over the years and never needed a park ticket in addition to our party ticket to enter.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Cluelyss said:


> Unless something changes this year (which you never know!) I will second this information. We've done quite a few parties over the years and never needed a park ticket in addition to our party ticket to enter.


Last year was my first year, and I had gone to other parks before hand so I wasn't sure. Thank you.


----------



## Sim4242

ksinniger said:


> We were at the party last Sunday, 10/2.  We were already in the park, but we had our costumes in a locker while we did a few things in the late morning/afternoon.  We picked them up and changed in the bathrooms by City Hall, and were able to get front row spots to watch festival of fantasy as it came down main street.  Which was awesome -- all the characters commented on the girls tutus, and Goofy grabbed them in a big group hug.  After the parade, we went to drop the stuff we wouldn't want to carry in the locker, and just hung out there until they started letting in party goers, which was around 3:45.  We got our wristbands, walked through the bypass and got our trick or treat bags and candy, over to main street and got in line for photos, but bailed in favor of getting in line for Jack and Sally, which I think was the right call.  My girls went to go ride Jungle Cruise, but it was closed due to lightning, so they came over to hang in line with me.  We were the 5th group there; they were just setting up the meet and greet area when I got there.  We were under the trees so had some cover from the downpour that came through, along with umbrellas and ponchos.  As others have noted, J&S were delayed until 5:20 due to lightning (I was following along on the weather channel app, and they came out just about 30 minutes after a pretty close lightning strike), but we were through by 5:45.  We headed over to CHH because the girls were starving, where we all ate and game-planned the rest of the night.  We went down to Big Top Circus so I could get pins and a t-shirt, then grabbed a caramel apple and cake pop to share.  We brought them to the line for the Pooh M&G, where we were 2nd in line for the party M&G and able to sit on the stone wall while eating our snacks.  We were able to watch Tigger and Pooh finish up their last 2 regular sets, which was a lot of fun.  At about 5 minutes to 7, they moved us into the queue, and the gang all came out right at 7.  We were through the line by 7:05, with a great interaction, so we decided to grab our own group shot at the entrance to the Pooh ride and then ride through the  Hundred Acre Woods.
> 
> We decided to do some trick or treating, so we hit the stops at PinnochioHouse, Peter Pan, Liberty Belle, and Tom Sawyer, walking slow to take in the atmosphere and look at people's costumes.  From there, we found a spot for the parade in Frontierland, right next to the Westward Ho cart, where I picked up a poisoned apple stein.  We were also looking for the Zero popcorn buckets, but I didn't see any.  My youngest was starting to complain about itching; I think the leggings were trapping the sweat on her body.  She was pretty miserable while waiting for the parade, but cheered up once it started.  They were all surprised when the grave diggers made sparks on the ground right in front of them.
> 
> After the parade, we went over to Adventureland and rode Pirates with no wait.  We hit the TOT spot there at the ride, at Jungle Cruise, and in the Tiki Room.  We peeked at Genie, Jafar, and the Tarzan crew as we made our way to the old FP+ wishes area in front of Casey's.  We had great spots leaning up against a railing, where we watched the Hocus Pocus show, Celebrate the Magic and Hallowishes.  My youngest was still miserable, although she seemed to at least tolerate the discomfort as long as she had my phone to play Minecraft on.    After the fireworks, we joined the massive crowd heading to HM, stopping for the HH Ghost magic shot -- no line at all!  HM took about 20 minutes, and Madame Leota wasn't out while we waited, though we did see her as we exited.  We thought the castmembers at the HM looked great.  We crossed over to Tomorrowland to do Space Mountain as our last ride - no wait at all, they were letting you choose which side to went on.  This apparently woke up the youngest -- when we exited, we saw Sully and Mike heading over to the dance party so we said hi, then hit our last TOT spot at COP -- I think they were trying to empty their bin into our bags!  Walking away, Lotso was coming out for his last set, and he came over for quick high fives, and the girls confirmed that he smells like strawberries.  We then grabbed our things from our locker and headed out, catching parts of the second parade as we walked down main street and completely forgetting our SOTMK cards.
> 
> I thought we did great.  I had wanted to do more magic shots, and maybe try for more meet and greets, but the misery of the youngest nixed those ideas pretty quickly (she didn't even join in on the HH ghost one).  I'm bummed we forgot to get our SOTMK cards, though.  On the plus side, we beat the massive exit to the bus, so we were able to get seats when the first bus back to our resort pulled up.




This sounds like a great night!! We are going to our first MNSSHP this year and I'm already stalking the 2016 thread LOL. Can I ask how your view was for the Hocus Pocus show & Fireworks from where you were? And how early did you get to the old FP+ area by Caseys to see that stuff? Also, you went to the 1st parade right? How long before did you secure a spot for that? I see you did stuff in between parade and fireworks, that's good to know it's possible! We are hoping to meet Jack Sparrow at some point but not sure if there's enough time in between parade and getting a spot for fireworks. Thanks for any feedback you can provide!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Put us also in the category of not using a park ticket for party day and just using our MNSSHP ticket to enter the park at 4pm.  We just got enough park tickets for the other days and are just doing the party that one day/evening.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Put us also in the category of not using a park ticket for party day and just using our MNSSHP ticket to enter the park at 4pm.  We just got enough park tickets for the other days and are just doing the party that one day/evening.


Thanks. This is what we plan to do, and we are planning on eating lunch at Ohana's for lunch and then maybe have a drink at Trader Sam's while we wait till four.


----------



## Cluelyss

Elsaalltheway said:


> Thanks. This is what we plan to do, and we are planning on eating lunch at Ohana's for lunch and then maybe have a drink at Trader Sam's while we wait till four.


Just a heads up, 'Ohana only offers breakfast and dinner. Though dinner starts at 3:30.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

^^ And Trader Sam's doesn't open until 4 either.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Cluelyss said:


> Just a heads up, 'Ohana only offers breakfast and dinner. Though dinner starts at 3:30.


Well then maybe we will switch Ohanas and the boathouse...I guess need to see if they want breakfast or dinner.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

GADisneyDad14 said:


> ^^ And Trader Sam's doesn't open until 4 either.


ARRRGGGHHHHH....LOL. its ok. It was just a lose plan. I guess we will do that earlier in the week and do the boathouse for lunch this day.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Elsaalltheway said:


> ARRRGGGHHHHH....LOL. its ok. It was just a lose plan. I guess we will do that earlier in the week and do the boathouse for lunch this day.



This is just me talking, but to me sometimes the whole 4-7 thing is overrated IMHO.  For the September parties, it's hot as blazes that time of day and the sun can be oppressive if there are no clouds.  Usually I wouldn't care about the heat but if you have any sort of heavy costume or something not very sweat-proof, it's no bueno. 

Easy for me to say because we go often so those three hours aren't valuable park time for me.  But given the choice I'd MUCH rather chill at Tambu or Trader Sam's for a bit, let the sun keep moving, and go closer to 7.     Just my perspective!


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This is just me talking, but to me sometimes the whole 4-7 thing is overrated IMHO.  For the September parties, it's hot as blazes that time of day and the sun can be oppressive if there are no clouds.  Usually I wouldn't care about the heat but if you have any sort of heavy costume or something not very sweat-proof, it's no bueno.
> 
> Easy for me to say because we go often so those three hours aren't valuable park time for me.  But given the choice I'd MUCH rather chill at Tambu or Trader Sam's for a bit, let the sun keep moving, and go closer to 7.     Just my perspective!


Agree with this. Unless this is your only time in MK, or want to line up early for a special character, I find little value in that time as well.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

You do not want to be in the line with everyone else who thinks you can't get into the party until 7. Even if you don't want to enter at 4, don't wait TOO long.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This is just me talking, but to me sometimes the whole 4-7 thing is overrated IMHO.  For the September parties, it's hot as blazes that time of day and the sun can be oppressive if there are no clouds.  Usually I wouldn't care about the heat but if you have any sort of heavy costume or something not very sweat-proof, it's no bueno.
> 
> Easy for me to say because we go often so those three hours aren't valuable park time for me.  But given the choice I'd MUCH rather chill at Tambu or Trader Sam's for a bit, let the sun keep moving, and go closer to 7.     Just my perspective!


Normally I would do this, but I would rather get a full eight hours in the park because its our free day so the morning will be off to rest.


----------



## lovingeire

GADisneyDad14 said:


> ^^ And Trader Sam's doesn't open until 4 either.



Tambu Lounge outside of O'hana is normally open and Walter makes a mean drink.  I prefer it to Trader Sams.  (Sacrilege, I know...)


----------



## GADisneyDad14

lovingeire said:


> Tambu Lounge outside of O'hana is normally open and Walter makes a mean drink.  I prefer it to Trader Sams.  (Sacrilege, I know...)



Not sacrilege to me, I agree!  I had a great Backscatcher from him last weekend!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

lovingeire said:


> Tambu Lounge outside of O'hana is normally open and Walter makes a mean drink.  I prefer it to Trader Sams.  (Sacrilege, I know...)


Do they have any souvenir mugs there?


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Is it time to start the 2017 thread yet?!?!



It appears that it is now time. So it is open but under construction. 

*"Official" 2017 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party - Boo to You!*
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/


----------



## Tinkbum

Elsaalltheway said:


> That is actually the opposite of what Ive been hearing.



We do a party every year and we use only the party ticket and enter the park at 4pm.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Ah I thought we were doing the time warp again with this thread. Now I see there's a new one


----------



## ksinniger

Sim4242 said:


> This sounds like a great night!! We are going to our first MNSSHP this year and I'm already stalking the 2016 thread LOL. Can I ask how your view was for the Hocus Pocus show & Fireworks from where you were? And how early did you get to the old FP+ area by Caseys to see that stuff? Also, you went to the 1st parade right? How long before did you secure a spot for that? I see you did stuff in between parade and fireworks, that's good to know it's possible! We are hoping to meet Jack Sparrow at some point but not sure if there's enough time in between parade and getting a spot for fireworks. Thanks for any feedback you can provide!



Hmm.  I think we basically stumbled on the Hocus Pocus show -- it had already started when we got to the garden area.  We hadn't planned on watching that one until midnight.  The view was OK; it's pretty far back, and people tend to stop right in front of you on the walkway.  My kids actually went up to the fence on the opposite side of the walkway so they could see better while I spread out to save room for them in the garden.  But the view for fireworks was perfect.

Not sure how far in advance we were in Frontierland, either,  We had wanted to be a lot closer to Splash mountain, but they don't let people stand where we wanted to be (basically, right by the start of the parade, up against the Splash mountain fence), so we walked the parade route until we found a spot.  I think we were there at least 45 minutes early, but the kids are old enough that I could let them meander in the pin store to beat boredom.

If you can get a spot close to the parade start, you can definitely knock out Adventureland before finding your fireworks spot.  There was still open "grass" after the Hocus Pocus show ended, and pretty much everyone was sitting down.


----------

